# Welcome to the ttc in fall group..........AUTUMN ACORNS!!!!



## skybluheaven

*

Members:

1. Jackx
2. Shabutie
3. Augie
4. KellyC75 - BFP
5. iHeartbaby#1
6. Elski
7. Hakunamatata 
8. Mrs_T
9. mouse_chicky
10. pichi
11. kellysays2u
12. MackMomma8
13. pixie23
14. LakensMommy11 - BFP
15. Skybluheaven
16. CheerCoach
17. Stacey_Ann
18. LovePurple - BFP
19. Kitty2385
20. Anniepie
21. Vaniila
22. Glowworm00
23. Music81
24. BlueHadeda
25. Iwantitall
26. Puppymom
27. Babyb54
28. Mrs. Gibbo
29. Pipsqueek
30. trgirl308
31. vitfawifetobe
32. xfairyhopesx
33. MrsMcP
34. BabyMaybe917
35. babyfromgod
36. babynewbie
37. baby.love
38. kintenda
39. Sama86
40. vicki.mummy
41. Sichimi
42. Tyler85
43. Babymakestwo
44. MissRedknob
45. Sweetpea
46. Laurgil
​*


----------



## Jackyx

Cool, i'll be trying in August so count me in :D 

i'm no good at coming up with catchy names though so i'll leave that up to a more creative person :)


----------



## skybluheaven

Ok great!!! So excited to have you!! can u give us some basic info about u? Age...what u like to be called..so on so forth?


----------



## Jackyx

I'm excited to be here :p

My name is Jacky and i'm 23 in July (i'm getting old lol) and i will be trying for my 1st :)

I've spent alot of time around my sisters kiddies so hopefully picked up enough to cope with my own now (3 nephews and a neice) and my brother has just had a little girl- i always forget how small newborns are :o


----------



## skybluheaven

Nice to meet u im jenna...im 28(no im OLD lol)...I have a soon to be 8 month old and am looking to TTC for #2!!! Im an AP mama (attachment parenting )...I also cloth diaper...I know I know...those seem to be trendy practices now days bc of all the celebs that do it...but I truly believe in these things!!!

Im soooo excited ur here!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

Erm let me have a think, fab idea tho!

Autumn Harvests

Autumn Leaves

This is very difficult

:flower:

ETA: I thought of one more: Autumn Waterlilies


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Erm let me have a think, fab idea tho!
> 
> Autumn Harvests
> 
> Autumn Leaves
> 
> This is very difficult
> 
> :flower:

Great ideas!!! Can u give us ur basic info too...age..what u like to be called...so on and so on!!! Glad ur joining I hoped u would!!!


----------



## Shabutie

I'm Jess and 21. I am engaged to my best friend Paul, and we are getting married in September this year. We have an almost 5 month old DD Amara Lee. I am a SAHM while my OH works away in the RFA as an assistant cook. So the mintue he is home, we are trying! :happydance:

Here are some random facts about me:
- I am 1/4 chinese
- I love the colour Green
- I have 11 tattoos
- I can drive
- I have the In-Laws from hell
- I am MEGA broody!
- I have green eyes
- I wear glasses
- I have a slight obsession with Coheed and Cambria

So yep, thats me. Not that interesting, but I am likeing this group, wish I could think of some better names though!

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Autumn Seedlings?

None of my suggestions sound 'wow' enough, I should give up really. :haha:


----------



## Augie

Yay! We're going to be starting in August as well! 

My name is Augie, I'm 25. Going to school! We're going to be working on baby #1!


----------



## skybluheaven

*Jess...those are great suggestions...hey I only came up with one lol so ur doing good!!

Augie...hey and welcome soooo glad u decided to join.

How many of u ladies have facebook????*



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shabutie

Oo me, I have FB

Name is Jessica Lee Sang, and my pic is the same as on here!

I still think we need a name that stands out. I cant think of any animals that are linked with autumn.

I'll keep my thinking cap on tho!

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Autumn Fawns?

Fall Fawns?


----------



## magicteapot

such a good idea, i hope you don't mind me borrowing your idea for a winter group  xx


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Autumn Fawns?
> 
> Fall Fawns?

 Thats cute...ill add them it to the list for our poll. I am making a file of all members...I was just wondering if people had facebook so we could start a private group on there to share pics bc its kinda creepy doing it on an open board kwim??


----------



## skybluheaven

magicteapot said:


> such a good idea, i hope you don't mind me borrowing your idea for a winter group  xx


Nope not at all!! that way all the ladies have a group for support once they move to ttc...it will be nice to already have some established friends oce we move to the much more populated TTC board lol...like moving from a small town to the big city!!


----------



## KellyC75

Yey ~ :happydance: ~ We're getting some lovely members already

Im so glad to Welcome you all to our group & thankyou to skybluheaven for making a great start on our new thread :hugs:

My name is Kelly, I have 2 Sons aged 18 & 7 years & a new Daughter aged 5months ~ I have been with my DH for 15 years & married for 3! :cloud9:

I have had a thought for a name:

~ Autumn Acorns ~ 

:bunny:

Looking forward to getting to know you all better :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

OOO I love Autumn Acorns. Autumn reminds me of squirrels looking for nuts and acorns... Perfect name! 

:flower:

ETA: Once were all up and running we should list all the members in the first post, along with the blinky for all members to use.


----------



## skybluheaven

^^ Kelly ur awesome!!!

Great suggestion!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Some acorn babies! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







acorn babies.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## skybluheaven

Im already making a profile for each member!!!! So we will def have a list!!!!

Soooo excited ladies!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Does anyone know who can make us a great blinky? :shrug: 

My only request is that it contains sparkle of some kind please ~ I love glitter! :kiss:


----------



## Shabutie

KellyC75 said:


> Some acorn babies! :cloud9:

Thats just adorable.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

This one is cute too.
 



Attached Files:







acorns.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:


----------



## skybluheaven

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:

Yeeaaahhh u joined!!! I hoped u would!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:

We might end up with 2 babies each with almost the same DOB.

:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Those that already have children ~ How long did it take you to concieve (if thats not too nosy :blush:)

It took me about a year or more to concieve my DS2 & about 6 months with my DD

I wonder though if it was because of 'birth control' needing to get out of my system ~ This time I am not going on anything ~ So who knows? :shrug:


----------



## Shabutie

I took me 1 month. 

I hadnt been on birth control for a while, so there was nothing floating around my system.
It was great timing really as OH was actually away working, but his shop docked in our local port for a month! :haha: 

With my first pregnancy I couldnt say we we werent really trying, and I never kept track of my periods.

We only have 2.5 months to try for this next LO, otherwise we have to wait 4 months before we can try again.

:flower:


----------



## Elski

Evening lovelies! Autumn Acorns - loving it!! :thumbup:

Me: I'm Elizabeth, I'll be 35 in July, live in London UK but also OH and I have a house in BC Canada, I have a 17 month old daughter who was a complete surprise as I have severe Endometriosis and was told conceiving naturally would be 'unlikely' and it happened the first time we tried :cloud9:! I'm really hoping it wasn't just a fluke and that I'll be able to conceive #2.

Lovely to meet you all :flower:


----------



## Elski

I've just realised, am I the oldie of the group? :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Elski said:


> I've just realised, am I the oldie of the group? :blush:


Errmm, no....That'll be me I think :blush:

36 in November :dohh:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:
> 
> Yeeaaahhh u joined!!! I hoped u would!!!!Click to expand...

Aww thanks for the invite, it's a great idea! 

Been thinking of some group names

Perfect Pumpkins
Precious Pumpkins
Proud Pumpkins
Anxious Acorns
Amazing Acorns
Pumpkin Harvests
Autumn Stars
Autumn Angels
Fall Fantasies

Just wanted to try and contribute :blush:


----------



## Elski

KellyC75 said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised, am I the oldie of the group? :blush:
> 
> 
> Errmm, no....That'll be me I think :blush:
> 
> 36 in November :dohh:Click to expand...

Don't worry, we can be oldies together and lean on each others Zimmer-frames :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:
> 
> Yeeaaahhh u joined!!! I hoped u would!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks for the invite, it's a great idea!
> 
> Been thinking of some group names
> 
> Perfect Pumpkins
> Precious Pumpkins
> Proud Pumpkins
> Anxious Acorns
> Amazing Acorns
> Pumpkin Harvests
> Autumn Stars
> Autumn Angels
> Fall Fantasies
> 
> Just wanted to try and contribute :blush:Click to expand...

Wow! You have been busy :thumbup:

I like:

amazing acorns 
& autumn stars

I love the pumpkin theme, its so cute, but think that it mayby relates a bit too much to just October


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Shabutie said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:
> 
> We might end up with 2 babies each with almost the same DOB.
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Love it :lol:


----------



## KellyC75

Elski said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elski said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised, am I the oldie of the group? :blush:
> 
> 
> Errmm, no....That'll be me I think :blush:
> 
> 36 in November :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, we can be oldies together and lean on each others Zimmer-frames :haha:Click to expand...

What a great idea :haha: We can share tips on blue-rinses too :kiss:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

KellyC75 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:
> 
> Yeeaaahhh u joined!!! I hoped u would!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks for the invite, it's a great idea!
> 
> Been thinking of some group names
> 
> Perfect Pumpkins
> Precious Pumpkins
> Proud Pumpkins
> Anxious Acorns
> Amazing Acorns
> Pumpkin Harvests
> Autumn Stars
> Autumn Angels
> Fall Fantasies
> 
> Just wanted to try and contribute :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! You have been busy :thumbup:
> 
> I like:
> 
> amazing acorns
> & autumn stars
> 
> I love the pumpkin theme, its so cute, but think that it mayby relates a bit too much to just OctoberClick to expand...

That's true! I didn't even think of the relation with halloween, was just thinking how pumpkins are in season in the fall.


----------



## Shabutie

Just wanted to say making/creating this group is a fab way to get to know everyone, and making the WTT time seem more exciting!

Roll on Autumn!!


----------



## skybluheaven

*Ok sooo we have plenty of name suggestions so we are gonna go ahead and vote...im not gonna do poll bc I would have to open another thread...sooo im just gonna number them and yall can pm kelly with the number of ur vote....and she can tally and announce the winner if she doesnt mind!!!!*

*The nominees for the group are....drumroll please!!!!*

*1.Perfect Pumpkins
2.Precious Pumpkins
3.Proud Pumpkins
4.Anxious Acorns
5.Amazing Acorns
6.Pumpkin Harvests
7.Autumn Stars
8.Autumn Angels
9.Fall Fantasies
10.Fall Fawns
11.Fall Fireflies
12.Autumn Harvests
13.Autumn Leaves
14.Autumn Seedlings
15. Autumn Acorns
16.Autumn Harvest
17.Harvest Moon
18.Harvest Moon Mamas
19.Preggo Pumpkins

*


----------



## Shabutie

What happened to Autumn acorns? Did it not make the list?

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> What happened to Autumn acorns? Did it not make the list?
> 
> :flower:

 eek!! thanks...its added...i knew there was 15 lol


----------



## skybluheaven

*Ok ladies in all seriousness.... if u have a facebook please share...if ur not comfy with that maybe u could create one just for ur buddies here. I have been part of these types of groups before last time i was ttc and while pregnant and now im in a playroom group with other babies born during the time of my daughter... 

There are gonna be things that u wanna say or share at some point on this journey that u wont want to be on a public open board where any weirdo can see it. So it is my idea to make a facebook group that is private....like a Secret Garden...this is where we can share all the details and pics that we want without having to worry about everyone in the world knowing!!! KWIM?

Take it into consideration and tell me what yall think!!!

We want feedback on ideas...we want everyone involved!!! It is important to us that we know exactly how u ladies feel!!*


----------



## Shabutie

Just wondering is any of you ladies have any names picked out ready, or you have a list of names you like?

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Facebook is a great idea. I'm not going to post my FB link here but I will PM you girls!


----------



## Elski

All my family are from Portsmouth, Shabutie :)

I'm on FB, I'll go with the majority with whatever really, I'm happy to join a group etc...


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi guys, can I join you??? Just found the thread. I was guna be TTC around 20th August, but may have to wait til 22nd Sept cry:) due to taking malaria tablets for my holiday in August. But...both still count as Autumn/Fall -Yay:yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey found you guys :) Count me in, i'm WTT until august! ! I love autumn harvests and autumn acorns so far :happydance:
> 
> Yeeaaahhh u joined!!! I hoped u would!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks for the invite, it's a great idea!
> 
> Been thinking of some group names
> 
> Perfect Pumpkins
> Precious Pumpkins
> Proud Pumpkins
> Anxious Acorns
> Amazing Acorns
> Pumpkin Harvests
> Autumn Stars
> Autumn Angels
> Fall Fantasies
> 
> Just wanted to try and contribute :blush:Click to expand...

To go along w/ this list, I would like to add:

Autumn Harvest
Harvest Moon Wiki Article
Harvest Moon Mamas
Preggo Pumpkins


----------



## Elski

'ello Mrs T :wave:


----------



## Shabutie

Elski said:


> All my family are from Portsmouth, Shabutie :)
> 
> I'm on FB, I'll go with the majority with whatever really, I'm happy to join a group etc...

Ah thats cool, do you get to see them alot? London isnt too far away.

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

hakunamatata said:


> Facebook is a great idea. I'm not going to post my FB link here but I will PM you girls!


great idea


----------



## skybluheaven

Mrs_T said:


> Hi guys, can I join you??? Just found the thread. I was guna be TTC around 20th August, but may have to wait til 22nd Sept cry:) due to taking malaria tablets for my holiday in August. But...both still count as Autumn/Fall -Yay:yipee:

welcome!!! wed love to have u!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Elski said:


> All my family are from Portsmouth, Shabutie :)
> 
> I'm on FB, I'll go with the majority with whatever really, I'm happy to join a group etc...

*Conversation is also a lil easier to follow on facebook buc it can be broken down per conversation...know what i mean...that way someones post wont get lost so easy in the mess lol*


----------



## Shabutie

I'd be up for a group :thumbup:


----------



## Elski

Shabutie said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> All my family are from Portsmouth, Shabutie :)
> 
> I'm on FB, I'll go with the majority with whatever really, I'm happy to join a group etc...
> 
> Ah thats cool, do you get to see them alot? London isnt too far away.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


Well most of them have all migrated up this way now but there are still a couple of cousins and great aunts/uncles down there so I do head down to Copnor/North End to visit occasionally!


----------



## Elski

skybluheaven said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> All my family are from Portsmouth, Shabutie :)
> 
> I'm on FB, I'll go with the majority with whatever really, I'm happy to join a group etc...
> 
> *Conversation is also a lil easier to follow on facebook buc it can be broken down per conversation...know what i mean...that way someones post wont get lost so easy in the mess lol*Click to expand...

So are you saying to not have this group on B&B and to have it on FB instead? Or are we having both? Sorry, since I had a baby my brain doesn't grasp simple concepts as well as it used to! :haha:


----------



## puppymom

For those trying in September/October, there is already a group called "Planting Pumpkin Seeds" and here is the link. It is hard to find because it got moved, but it's there!


----------



## hakunamatata

Should we combine and make a big group then?


----------



## skybluheaven

Yes still on both...but if u have something really important...private or u just wanna go there u can knim


----------



## skybluheaven

hakunamatata said:


> Should we combine and make a big group then?

I don't know lol


----------



## puppymom

Either, I was just letting everyone know if you didn't know already! There is also one for Nov., Dec., Jan., called Winter Wonderful... I regularly visit both because I have a feeling we'll start in October, but continue into the winter!


----------



## hakunamatata

Haha that's true...


----------



## skybluheaven

Well ladies...what do wanna do...keep our group or go to another one??? Its up to y'all...bc as I said before I want ur opinions

Also another thing I need halls opinion on...I wanna play a superlative game...like where we vote who " most likely to faint when they get a BFP" and different things like that...then we can get blinkies made for what we won!!!! Does that sound like something u may wanna do???


----------



## hakunamatata

I honestly don't know... it might be nice to have our small little group here, more intimate. The big group would be nice too for different reasons - more support & experiences. I don't know...


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> Well ladies...what do wanna do...keep our group or go to another one??? Its up to y'all...bc as I said before I want ur opinions
> 
> Also another thing I need halls opinion on...I wanna play a superlative game...like where we vote who " most likely to faint when they get a BFP" and different things like that...then we can get blinkies made for what we won!!!! Does that sound like something u may wanna do???

 I don't think there's anything wrong with having two groups out there so i think we should just keep this one going personally. But i'm ok with switching too if that's what y'all wanna do! :flower:

That sounds fun sky, i would definitely join in if you decided to do something like that.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah maybe we should just make our own group... since we are getting to know each other from the beginning and stuff...

And the most likely stuff sounds fun!


----------



## skybluheaven

well i believe I speak for both Kelly and I when I say that we would love for people to stay and there can be two groups... but we have already made some plans for games and evrything soooo idk lol like i said its up to u ladies!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> well i believe I speak for both Kelly and I when I say that we would love for people to stay and there can be two groups... but we have already made some plans for games and evrything soooo idk lol like i said its up to u ladies!!

Hmm.. maybe when you start the games you have planned they can be for everyone who's TTC in the fall? If anyone else asks why we made our own group we can just explain we didn't know there was already a group made when we started talking about it.


----------



## Shabutie

Keep our own little group please! :D

I think we have all bonded well, and if we want more, then we can venture onto the other one, but i'm happy just us guys.

Yea I like the idea of games! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

awwww meeee looovveeee u ladies!!!! :hug:




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## skybluheaven

just so yall know my daughter crawled for first time today!!!!!! eek im so excited and so sad!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

yayyyy! Exciting! She's growing up!


----------



## skybluheaven

did u look at the top of the page and see...we got moved lol yeaaaa that means we successfully made a recognizable group lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh my God! I go to work and bnb blows up!:happydance: This is fabulous. I love the idea of our own group, and all of the names are cute! (I'll pm Kelly my vote, lol.)


----------



## skybluheaven

Mrs_T said:


> Hi guys, can I join you??? Just found the thread. I was guna be TTC around 20th August, but may have to wait til 22nd Sept cry:) due to taking malaria tablets for my holiday in August. But...both still count as Autumn/Fall -Yay:yipee:

Aww the 22nd of sept is my daughters 1st bday!!!:happydance::sad2:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay it's cool that we are official!


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> Oh my God! I go to work and bnb blows up!:happydance: This is fabulous. I love the idea of our own group, and all of the names are cute! (I'll pm Kelly my vote, lol.)

SEEEEE WHAT U GET FOR WORKING!!!!! lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Perfect Pumpkins
Precious Pumpkins
Proud Pumpkins
Anxious Acorns
Amazing Acorns
Pumpkin Harvests
Autumn Stars
Autumn Angels
Fall Fantasies


To go along w/ this list, I would like to add:
Autumn Harvest
Harvest Moon 
Harvest Moon Mamas
Preggo Pumpkins

Should we add any other names, guys?


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> just so yall know my daughter crawled for first time today!!!!!! eek im so excited and so sad!!!!

Ooo that is so exciting! I cant wait for Amara to start getting mobile (although everyone says I dont, as you have to keep your eyes on them ALL the time, lol)

Funny that we got moved when we arent TTC yet. :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and who do we send our votes to??


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can I join you??? Just found the thread. I was guna be TTC around 20th August, but may have to wait til 22nd Sept cry:) due to taking malaria tablets for my holiday in August. But...both still count as Autumn/Fall -Yay:yipee:
> 
> Aww the 22nd of sept is my daughters 1st bday!!!:happydance::sad2:Click to expand...

Ahh 16 days after I marry, I bet that year has gone SO fast. My Amara is 5 months soon, and I cant believe where the time has gone!

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

*Ok Im starting to get some things lost in the posts lol sooo ladies...if u wanna be part of the facebook group we are creating....it will be completely private...meaning no one u know will be able to see that ur ttc...the name will even be something random and unrelated if yall want....open to suggestions for a random name for ou *Secret Garden* facebook group!!!*


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can I join you??? Just found the thread. I was guna be TTC around 20th August, but may have to wait til 22nd Sept cry:) due to taking malaria tablets for my holiday in August. But...both still count as Autumn/Fall -Yay:yipee:
> 
> Aww the 22nd of sept is my daughters 1st bday!!!:happydance::sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh 16 days after I marry, I bet that year has gone SO fast. My Amara is 5 months soon, and I cant believe where the time has gone!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Isnt it beautiful and soooo scary all at the same time!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

I quite like Secret Garden Hideout

Seems so mysterious, and only we can get on it :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I vote for Autumn Angels for our group here.


----------



## skybluheaven

hakunamatata said:


> Oh and who do we send our votes to??

to kelly (kellyc75) she is in charge of the tally bc im already getting lost trying to keep ahold of kya and type lol


----------



## hakunamatata

k thanks!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I like Secret Garden Hangout, so cute! Even though you can make it so only group members can see the name, it would still be nice to have it disguised a bit. I tend to log on my moms computer and sometimes it doesn't log me off. :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

hakunamatata said:


> k thanks!

but i dont even think she knows shes incharge of it yet :haha: i think i pmed her after she logged off


----------



## mouse_chicky

skybluheaven said:


> just so yall know my daughter crawled for first time today!!!!!! eek im so excited and so sad!!!!

That is exciting. My MIL said my lo rolled over in her crib while I was at work.:cry: I don't believe it. I'm convinced she grabbed onto something for help---surely she's saving the real thing for mommy.:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> k thanks!
> 
> but i dont even think she knows shes incharge of it yet :haha: i think i pmed her after she logged offClick to expand...

She'll find out soon! :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

skybluheaven said:


> *Ok Im starting to get some things lost in the posts lol sooo ladies...if u wanna be part of the facebook group we are creating....it will be completely private...meaning no one u know will be able to see that ur ttc...the name will even be something random and unrelated if yall want....open to suggestions for a random name for ou *Secret Garden* facebook group!!!*

I like this idea since I don't want anyone to know I'm thinking about another one yet.:thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> just so yall know my daughter crawled for first time today!!!!!! eek im so excited and so sad!!!!
> 
> That is exciting. My MIL said my lo rolled over in her crib while I was at work.:cry: I don't believe it. I'm convinced she grabbed onto something for help---surely she's saving the real thing for mommy.:haha:Click to expand...

Awww! I'm sure she will have plenty of performances for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Kelly will get random messages with numbers in and think WTF, strange WTT buddies I have! :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> just so yall know my daughter crawled for first time today!!!!!! eek im so excited and so sad!!!!
> 
> That is exciting. My MIL said my lo rolled over in her crib while I was at work.:cry: I don't believe it. I'm convinced she grabbed onto something for help---surely she's saving the real thing for mommy.:haha:Click to expand...

Of course bc she wouldnt do that to mama!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Kelly will get random messages with numbers in and think WTF, strange WTT buddies I have! :haha:

OMG this made me bust out laughing so much my daughter jumped!!!:haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Ok ladies...gotta put baby to bed....ill be back to check at some point maybe tonight...lol maybe not but if nothin else...ill see u tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

OKie Dokie, I am heading off to bed too. It is 1.35am.

Shall chat with you all tomorrow, we might even have a definative name by then too!

Night Y'all!

:flower:
xXx


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm off to bed soon too (even though it's only 8:40 pm here! LOL)

Hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

KellyC75 said:


> Those that already have children ~ How long did it take you to concieve (if thats not too nosy :blush:)

I conceived on my 3rd cycle after coming off the pill. (I'd been on it since I was 14.) DH and I were so shocked. We though it'd take a while since I have endometriosis. The little squirt caught us off guard. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow that was quick! I hope I have a speedy conception too!


----------



## skybluheaven

Its 8:30 here and babys asleeeep!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! Hope your angel sleeps well!


----------



## skybluheaven

Me too bc she's not been since she's been teething really bad!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

If everyone wants to PM me with their name on facebook - I will add you to our secret WTT facebook group! :winkwink:


----------



## mouse_chicky

lucky skybluheaven, it's after 10 and lo's fighting sleep:brat::haha:

Good night ladies!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

It's 9:00 here and my LO is the same, darn kids :haha: Night hun.


----------



## skybluheaven

Kya almost always goes to sleep between 7 and 8:30 and if she's having a bad night 9:30.....then wakes up from 5am to700isham


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

My LO usually falls asleep at 8:30 here too but he's teething as well and it's been getting later every night. It's quarter to 10 and he's sitting on OH's lap cooing at me lol.


----------



## skybluheaven

Awwww I wubbbbbb the coo's!!! Kya has 2 bottom teeth conning in...one has broken through the gum now and its sharp!!! Ouch for a breastfeeding mama....the other is bumped up and about to come through gum!!! Maybe then she will get a lil break...its like these teeth have been coming in for months""" buuut she handles it pretty well honestly!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Aww, it sounds like Kya is almost out of the teething stage too, how exciting!! I can't even feel where Jack's teeth are are coming in but the doctor can and says he's got a ways to go yet. 

Ahh my LO is finally asleep though :happydance:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I think i'm gonna follow suit and head to bed myself. I look forward to getting know you all over these months! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

I am super excited about this group!
My name is Courtney and I'm 22. DH and I will be married 3 years in aug. We'll be ttc #1 in the aug/sept time frame.


----------



## LakensMommy11

I will be TTC baby #2 in September/October! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Morning all my lovely ladies :flower: I see you have all been busy! :happydance:



Mrs_T said:


> Hi guys, can I join you??? Just found the thread. I was guna be TTC around 20th August, but may have to wait til 22nd Sept cry:) due to taking malaria tablets for my holiday in August. But...both still count as Autumn/Fall -Yay:yipee:

Welcome ~ We'd love to have you join us :flower:



puppymom said:


> For those trying in September/October, there is already a group called "Planting Pumpkin Seeds" and here is the link. It is hard to find because it got moved, but it's there!

Eeek ~ We had no idea! :wacko:



skybluheaven said:


> Well ladies...what do wanna do...keep our group or go to another one??? Its up to y'all...bc as I said before I want ur opinions
> 
> Also another thing I need halls opinion on...I wanna play a superlative game...like where we vote who " most likely to faint when they get a BFP" and different things like that...then we can get blinkies made for what we won!!!! Does that sound like something u may wanna do???

Keep ~ Keep ~ Keep....I love this group already :flower: If they wanna move to be with us they would be very welcome :hugs:



skybluheaven said:


> well i believe I speak for both Kelly and I when I say that we would love for people to stay and there can be two groups... but we have already made some plans for games and evrything soooo idk lol like i said its up to u ladies!!

Indeed you do ~ You know me so well already :winkwink:



skybluheaven said:


> did u look at the top of the page and see...we got moved lol yeaaaa that means we successfully made a recognizable group lol

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:



skybluheaven said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> k thanks!
> 
> but i dont even think she knows shes incharge of it yet :haha: i think i pmed her after she logged offClick to expand...




Shabutie said:


> Kelly will get random messages with numbers in and think WTF, strange WTT buddies I have! :haha:

:haha::haha: I must admit ~ I did wonder why I had been sent a random number! :haha::haha:



pixie23 said:


> I am super excited about this group!
> My name is Courtney and I'm 22. DH and I will be married 3 years in aug. We'll be ttc #1 in the aug/sept time frame.

Welcome ~ Lovely to have you join us :hi:



LakensMommy11 said:


> I will be TTC baby #2 in September/October! :)


Yey ~ Welcome :dance:


----------



## pichi

hey - originally we were going for ttc Nov 2011 but i think we'll start TTC Sept :D so excited


----------



## KellyC75

pichi said:


> hey - originally we were going for ttc Nov 2011 but i think we'll start TTC Sept :D so excited

So glad you have joined us :flower:

We are a great bunch of Girls ~ If I do say so myself :winkwink:

Dont forget to vote for your fav name for our group :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Just had a thought for another name for the list:

~ Aspiring Acorns ~ :kiss:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey ladies :flower:
Can I still join?
My names kelly. I have a beautiful two year old daughter and we are going to start trying to conceive in aug/sept if everything goes well with my fiances job :)

Then were thinking of maybe having a small wedding in the winter either way :) 

Wicked exciting. 


Hope you will have me :hugs:
Kelly


----------



## KellyC75

kellysays2u said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> Can I still join?
> My names kelly. I have a beautiful two year old daughter and we are going to start trying to conceive in aug/sept if everything goes well with my fiances job :)
> 
> Then were thinking of maybe having a small wedding in the winter either way :)
> 
> Wicked exciting.
> 
> 
> Hope you will have me :hugs:
> Kelly



Hello & a warm welcome :flower: Im Kelly also!

We'd love to have you join us ~ the more the merrier :happydance:

And a future wedding for our group ~ Exciting ~ Congratulations :wedding:


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome all new comers! :wave:

Kellysay2u, I am getting married this september! Its so exciting, have you made many plans?

:flower


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Welcome all new comers! :wave:
> 
> Kellysay2u, I am getting married this september! Its so exciting, have you made many plans?
> 
> :flower:

Yey ~ :happydance: ~ Another bride to be 

Congratulations :wedding:


----------



## kellysays2u

Shabutie said:


> Welcome all new comers! :wave:
> 
> Kellysay2u, I am getting married this september! Its so exciting, have you made many plans?
> 
> :flower

Only that it will be REALLY small. Just immediate family. My friend is making my wedding cake (already picked out she is excellent). AND my flowers are picked out if its a winter wedding :) We need to set a date soon but we really cant decide. Knowing us it will be a REALLY last minute thing as we are not big fancy wedding people we just want to do it to be married. FOr the longest time it was just going to be a court house wedding but I want more of my family there then the court house allows. But I am REALLY excited. 
:happydance:


----------



## skybluheaven

Oh wow I go to bed...and BAM new members!!! If ur new don't forget to vote for our name...I believe the options are in post 40

And send ur facebook info to me or iheartbaby#1 if u wanna be involved in the secret garden facebook group...don't worry its completely locked down so that no one u know will be able to see what its all about. We've also got games coming up!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Ok secret group on facebook is up and running thanks to iheartbaby#1!!!!!

Noooow we need to know what kind of skills our memers have...

If u can make blinkies we need u...bc we have tons of games coming up that may involve them...we can always request them from someone else but it would be nice to keep it in the family here!!! 

If u have game ideas pm me

I want to start a WTTer of the week game...each week we will take secret nominees of a WTTer who u think has been supportive and made many contributions that week....who ever gets the most nominations will win and then be in the running for WTTer of the month..which we will vote for at end of month...secretly of course!!!


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Ok secret group on facebook is up and running thanks to iheartbaby#1!!!!!
> 
> Noooow we need to know what kind of skills our memers have...
> 
> If u can make blinkies we need u...bc we have tons of games coming up that may involve them...we can always request them from someone else but it would be nice to keep it in the family here!!!
> 
> If u have game ideas pm me
> 
> I want to start a WTTer of the week game...each week we will take secret nominees of a WTTer who u think has been supportive and made many contributions that week....who ever gets the most nominations will win and then be in the running for WTTer of the month..which we will vote for at end of month...secretly of course!!!

I dont have the first clue about blinkies. Sorry. 

Ooo I do like that idea for a game. I shall have to see if I can think of some.

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> Ok secret group on facebook is up and running thanks to iheartbaby#1!!!!!
> 
> Noooow we need to know what kind of skills our memers have...
> 
> If u can make blinkies we need u...bc we have tons of games coming up that may involve them...we can always request them from someone else but it would be nice to keep it in the family here!!!
> 
> If u have game ideas pm me
> 
> I want to start a WTTer of the week game...each week we will take secret nominees of a WTTer who u think has been supportive and made many contributions that week....who ever gets the most nominations will win and then be in the running for WTTer of the month..which we will vote for at end of month...secretly of course!!!
> 
> I dont have the first clue about blinkies. Sorry.
> 
> Ooo I do like that idea for a game. I shall have to see if I can think of some.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

ive got my nominee already...she was super nice to me the second i joined...and she isto pretty much everyone but shhhhhh cant tell:winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

There are secrets amongst the secret garden.. we couldnt have chose a better name! :haha:

ETA: thinking of games are hard, I give up. lol

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> There are secrets amongst the secret garden.. we couldnt have chose a better name! :haha:
> 
> ETA: thinking of games are hard, I give up. lol
> 
> :flower:

ehhhh ive got a few game ideas in mind but geeze ima run out of ideas sooner or later....so that gives u extra time!!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

I still dont think i will have come up with something by then, my brain doesnt want to work today. lol.

:flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Count me in this group! We're TTC August/September!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Welcome hun, glad to have you! :)


----------



## Shabutie

MackMomma8, welcome! I bet your excited, not long to go really! :D

:flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Well ladies, it's about the time I usually take DS for a walk. Gotta keep my exercise going or i'll neeeever lose all this baby weight i put on lol. I'll be back in a couple hours after lunch :)


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> I still dont think i will have come up with something by then, my brain doesnt want to work today. lol.
> 
> :flower:

ehhhh thats just new mommy brain...my still hasnt came back...wonder if it ever does???


----------



## skybluheaven

iHeartbaby#1 said:



> Well ladies, it's about the time I usually take DS for a walk. Gotta keep my exercise going or i'll neeeever lose all this baby weight i put on lol. I'll be back in a couple hours after lunch :)

walk off some calories for me too bc i just ate cinnamon rolls lol


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, it's about the time I usually take DS for a walk. Gotta keep my exercise going or i'll neeeever lose all this baby weight i put on lol. I'll be back in a couple hours after lunch :)
> 
> walk off some calories for me too bc i just ate cinnamon rolls lolClick to expand...

:rofl: Wish i had something yummy to eat!


----------



## skybluheaven

wish i didnt have something yummy....bc i cant help but eat it!!!!
BOOOOOOO


----------



## kellysays2u

I am taking a website development class which is going to teach how to make banners and stuff this summer. So in a couple of weeks I may be able to help with blinkies and banners and what not :)


----------



## skybluheaven

kellysays2u said:


> I am taking a website development class which is going to teach how to make banners and stuff this summer. So in a couple of weeks I may be able to help with blinkies and banners and what not :)

Have i told u how much i love u....no really....im serious!!! :happydance:


----------



## skybluheaven

ok i know im wtt for good reason...i dont wanna take away my daughters chance to be the baby...this is very important to me!!! but it still sucks that every cycle i know its another missed opportunity!! I had such a hard time ttc that i know it can take me a year if not more possibly... they say its completely normal for it to take couple around a year...and i only have one functioning ovary...so that means really its normal for it to take me 2 years....wellll at least i guess she will have plenty of time to be the baby!!!


----------



## pixie23

No ideas for games yet, but I'll think about it.


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> ok i know im wtt for good reason...i dont wanna take away my daughters chance to be the baby...this is very important to me!!! but it still sucks that every cycle i know its another missed opportunity!! I had such a hard time ttc that i know it can take me a year if not more possibly... they say its completely normal for it to take couple around a year...and i only have one functioning ovary...so that means really its normal for it to take me 2 years....wellll at least i guess she will have plenty of time to be the baby!!!

2 more months hun, and its all systems go. Your body might suprise you! :hugs:


----------



## Elski

Evening lovelies :flower:

Welcome to all the new people!

I'll try and come up with some game ideas too but the next couple of weeks are really hectic with work so apologies in advance if I'm not around much or if my replies are short :wacko:

So what's new with you guys?


----------



## Elski

skybluheaven said:


> ok i know im wtt for good reason...i dont wanna take away my daughters chance to be the baby...this is very important to me!!! but it still sucks that every cycle i know its another missed opportunity!! I had such a hard time ttc that i know it can take me a year if not more possibly... they say its completely normal for it to take couple around a year...and i only have one functioning ovary...so that means really its normal for it to take me 2 years....wellll at least i guess she will have plenty of time to be the baby!!!

I feel like that sometimes as well, especially with my gynae history. Just because you only have one ovary though, doesn't mean it'll take you twice as long to get lucky though hun so don't worry. Fingers crossed we'll all get lucky reasonably quickly.


----------



## MackMomma8

I've been working out "due date" with one of those online calculators. It says that if we catch the eggy the first time, we'll have a May 2012 baby! :happydance: that sounds just perfect to me.


----------



## Elski

MackMomma8 said:


> I've been working out "due date" with one of those online calculators. It says that if we catch the eggy the first time, we'll have a May 2012 baby! :happydance: that sounds just perfect to me.

Ooh so this time next year, you could actually be cuddling your little baby! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

I think mine would be an April/May baby: which would mean OH would be away and maybe miss the birth, but still exciting, like Elski said that this time next year we all might be cuddeling our newborns! :cloud9:


----------



## skybluheaven

^^^^Ohhhh a gemini baby!!!! That would compliment our aquarius...virgo blend


----------



## Shabutie

So what games do we have? Maybe if I head a few it might start the ball rolling for any ideas I might come up with.

:flower:


----------



## kellysays2u

lol I will become an expert just for you! Just have to get myself a book.


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> I've been working out "due date" with one of those online calculators. It says that if we catch the eggy the first time, we'll have a May 2012 baby! :happydance: that sounds just perfect to me.

Yayyy so glad to see you here on this thread!


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> So what games do we have? Maybe if I head a few it might start the ball rolling for any ideas I might come up with.
> 
> :flower:

So far we are gonna do a superlatives...WTTer of week..WTTer of the month...others I am thinking about are something like a "show me urs and ill show u mine" game lol....people who want to sign up can and then every other week or so we announce who's week it is and people say things they wanna see pics of...ur car..ur fridge...inside ur makeup bag...and whatnot...and u pick 2 or 3 of the requests and show us what we wanna see.

Im still working out details of other possibilities but I will always ask u ladies first if u wanna do them


----------



## Shabutie

Ah I like those games, I shall get my thinking cap on!

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

WE NOW HAVE ABOUT HALF OF U LADIES IN OUR SUPER SECRET...SUPER LOCKED DOWN FACEBOOK GROUP!!!

Hmmmm now we gotta figure out how to lure u other ladies in!!!! Lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Awesome! I will send out friend requests on FB!


----------



## Shabutie

Could do a varient on 'Never have I'?


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Could do a varient on 'Never have I'?

Please do tell...


----------



## Shabutie

Pictonary? 

We take it in turns each week, and the person who's week it is has to draw a picture and upload it, and everyone else has to try and guess what is it, then at the end of the week the answer is revealed?

:thumbup:?


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Could do a varient on 'Never have I'?
> 
> Please do tell...Click to expand...

Not 100% sure, but someone starts by saying something they havent done, then the first person to say they have done it, then has to name something they havent done, and so on...

I'm not sure if it would work tho :shrug:... just an idea.


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Pictonary?
> 
> We take it in turns each week, and the person who's week it is has to draw a picture and upload it, and everyone else has to try and guess what is it, then at the end of the week the answer is revealed?
> 
> :thumbup:?

Oh lord lol no one would EVER guess mine lol I can't draw lol could be fun and funny to!!! If u don't have a scanner u could take pic of it and upload...hmm well have to figure out some details


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Could do a varient on 'Never have I'?
> 
> Please do tell...Click to expand...
> 
> Not 100% sure, but someone starts by saying something they havent done, then the first person to say they have done it, then has to name something they havent done, and so on...
> 
> I'm not sure if it would work tho :shrug:... just an idea.Click to expand...

Could work too

We could also do pic contests....work our way through the alphabet...like one week its A is for...then u can either find a pic or take a pic of something that has to do with something that starts with A....then the next week we vote who had the best and then the week after that we move to B....of course stopping if a holiday is
near and do a special holiday themed one...if we aren't all pregnant by the time we get to the letter Z then ima be mad lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Maybe 20 Questions? Or a trivia game?


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Could do a varient on 'Never have I'?
> 
> Please do tell...Click to expand...
> 
> Not 100% sure, but someone starts by saying something they havent done, then the first person to say they have done it, then has to name something they havent done, and so on...
> 
> I'm not sure if it would work tho :shrug:... just an idea.Click to expand...
> 
> Could work too
> 
> We could also do pic contests....work our way through the alphabet...like one week its A is for...then u can either find a pic or take a pic of something that has to do with something that starts with A....then the next week we vote who had the best and then the week after that we move to B....of course stopping if a holiday is
> near and do a special holiday themed one...if we aren't all pregnant by the time we get to the letter Z then ima be mad lolClick to expand...

Ah yes, i like that game, find something in your home begginning wi the letter... Sounds good to me. 

I dont have a scanner, so with pictionary i would just take a pic of what i drew.

Whats 20 questions, like a quiz?

(typing with 1 hand as feeding amara)

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

just wanted to randomly add that i have the best pic of amara to show you all once she has gone to bed.

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

SPEAKING OF WTTer OF the week!!!!

Since this is our first week together we will take the rest of the week to get to know everyone and then on friday I will pm everyone at get their nominee if they haven't already sent it to me

WTTer of the week is someone who is super helpful...always welcoming...keeps convo going...or maybe they had a good week at home and posted about an accomplisment and u think they deserve to be recognized...did they weigh in and lost a few more pounds...did they finally get a concrete TTC date outa their OH...finally finished their degree...painted their house.....u get the point...really its about us recognizing each other for the hard work we do and the kindness of our souls....its hard being a wife...girlfriend...mom...student...just a woman in general!!! So its nice to be recognized sometimes right?!?!


----------



## nozzamum

Hi
Hope I can join too. 
My name is Nora, I'm 33 and have a 1 year old son. really excited about TTC come Sept :D


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> just wanted to randomly add that i have the best pic of amara to show you all once she has gone to bed.
> 
> :flower:

Awwww can't wait to see!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

20 questions - a person has something in mind and the other person has to guess what it is. You ask yes or no questions. For example:

Is it alive? yes
Is it larger than a breadbox? no
Is it an insect? no
Is it a rodent? yes
Is it a rat? no
Is it a mouse? yes


----------



## Shabutie

nozzamum said:


> Hi
> Hope I can join too.
> My name is Nora, I'm 33 and have a 1 year old son. really excited about TTC come Sept :D

Welcome Nora, come join us by all means! :wave:

September really isnt too far away, and I thinkt he girls here will make the journey more enjoyable/quicker!

:flower:


----------



## Elski

Hi Nora :wave:


----------



## skybluheaven

nozzamum said:


> Hi
> Hope I can join too.
> My name is Nora, I'm 33 and have a 1 year old son. really excited about TTC come Sept :D

Awwww sure u can!!! And if u wanna be part of our SUPER SECRET...SUPER LOCKED DOWN(<---yes ladies im gonna call it that evvvvery time lol) facebook group...send ur info to me or iheartbaby#1 (whichever is online at the time u decide to send) and we will add u...its a place to rant or share things u don't want to on a open forum like this...and no one on ur facebook can see any posts or anything in it...so hence the SUPER SECRET...SUPER LOCKED DOWN <--- hehs I had to do it again

But seriously...its like were super heros and its the secret hideout...like the Bat cave...or well I guess it could also be like were bank robbers and have a place to lay low...hmm

Oh well...I had sugar today and im rambling

Welcome!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Too many Cinnamon rolls? :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

bbl, going to make dinner

xoxo


----------



## Elski

skybluheaven said:


> nozzamum said:
> 
> 
> hi
> hope i can join too.
> My name is nora, i'm 33 and have a 1 year old son. Really excited about ttc come sept :d
> 
> awwww sure u can!!! And if u wanna be part of our super secret...super locked down(<---yes ladies im gonna call it that evvvvery time lol) facebook group...send ur info to me or iheartbaby#1 (whichever is online at the time u decide to send) and we will add u...its a place to rant or share things u don't want to on a open forum like this...and no one on ur facebook can see any posts or anything in it...so hence the super secret...super locked down <--- hehs i had to do it again
> 
> but seriously...its like were super heros and its the secret hideout...like the bat cave...or well i guess it could also be like *were bank robbers and have a place to lay low*...hmm
> 
> oh well...i had sugar today and im rambling
> 
> welcome!!!!Click to expand...

hahahahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> bbl, going to make dinner
> 
> xoxo

So weird your having dinner, its 10.30pm here. I kinda forget we are from everywhere!

:flower:


----------



## Elski

Enjoy your dinner, Hakunamatata!

I'm off to bed, got a full-on day at work tomorrow. Enjoy your afternoons/evenings girls x


----------



## skybluheaven

Just thought of something....haven't even been here a week yet and I already help in the organization of such a lovely group of ladies!!! Awwwww I did something productive....well besides washing diapers....I got that done...I was being kinda lazy...thank goodness Kya has a decent size diaper stash or id be in trouble after not washing for 5 days!!!

Geeezzz sorry I so started that with one thought then landed on diapers...mommy brain strikes again!"!

Ill tell u one thing..if some of u ladies are WTT on ur 1st baby....im going to give u a sneak peak....u have NEVER in ur life talked so much about poop... its smell....its color....its texture....as u do when u have a baby!!! U friends that have never had a baby will be thinking "good god what's her obsession with poop geeez".....however the ones who have had babies will teach u more about poop then u ever thought ud learn.....and u will be soooo interested and thankful that they took the time to talk to u about POOP!!!!

Yes that's meant to be funny but its also true...ull see what I mean verrry soon hopefully!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Bye bye ladies



Yep its the cinnamon rolls!!!!! Lol I've ate 4 now lol


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Bye bye ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its the cinnamon rolls!!!!! Lol I've ate 4 now lol

Off to do the washing? :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Nope no more washing here...I was saying bye to them


----------



## kellysays2u

nozzamum said:


> Hi
> Hope I can join too.
> My name is Nora, I'm 33 and have a 1 year old son. really excited about TTC come Sept :D

Welcome! :flower:
Always great to have more people!


----------



## kellysays2u

skybluheaven said:


> nozzamum said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Hope I can join too.
> My name is Nora, I'm 33 and have a 1 year old son. really excited about TTC come Sept :D
> 
> Awwww sure u can!!! And if u wanna be part of our SUPER SECRET...SUPER LOCKED DOWN(<---yes ladies im gonna call it that evvvvery time lol) facebook group...send ur info to me or iheartbaby#1 (whichever is online at the time u decide to send) and we will add u...its a place to rant or share things u don't want to on a open forum like this...and no one on ur facebook can see any posts or anything in it...so hence the SUPER SECRET...SUPER LOCKED DOWN <--- hehs I had to do it again
> 
> But seriously...its like were super heros and its the secret hideout...like the Bat cave...or well I guess it could also be like were bank robbers and have a place to lay low...hmm
> 
> Oh well...I had sugar today and im ramblingClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

The picture as promised... she is so suprised by what she is doing! :rofl:

It is something she has learnt to do this past week, standing up, with suppport of course!
 



Attached Files:







P5170201.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skybluheaven

Awwwww she is soooo super cute!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

So do you girlies have any names picked out/put into lists of possibles?

I am always thinking about names.

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Here's Kyas new thing!!! She's moving...only a lil in reverse and a lil in drive..but she's doin it!!! 

Noooooo where did my lil baby go!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-16_14-07-19_636.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5









2011-05-16_14-06-18_441.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skybluheaven

Well seeing how it better be a boy....Kyran Omni.....so ill have Kyran omni and Kya Audrey


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Here's Kyas new thing!!! She's moving...only a lil in reverse and a lil in drive..but she's doin it!!!
> 
> Noooooo where did my lil baby go!!!!

Ah she looks so cute, give it a few weeks and she'll be in drive, reverse, 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear! :haha:

Ah Kyran Omni, I like it, it flows well. Where does Omni come from, I have never heard of it before.

For boy we have: Lokai Jack Hoi (We both agree on this)

For girl I like: Shiomi Noelle. but OH isnt convinced, but he never suggests names. 

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

OMG. Your babies are so cute and I'm soooooo jealous!


----------



## Shabutie

I get jealous of other peoples babies who are newborns, I wish it was me. And when people announce they are pregnant.

It reminds me of the song in Vicar of Dibley 'It should've been me' :rofl:


----------



## skybluheaven

I want u to know I made a whole post about poop is all u talk about after u have a baby...well not all but u do it alot...I just got an email from babycenter..."poop photos: what's normal and what's not" 

SEE I TOLD U!!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Beautiful names


Omni means ALL as a latin prefix lol....that's all I know


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> I get jealous of other peoples babies who are newborns, I wish it was me. And when people announce they are pregnant.
> 
> It reminds me of the song in Vicar of Dibley 'It should've been me' :rofl:

I'm super green w/ envy but I am so very happy for you at the same time! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> I want u to know I made a whole post about poop is all u talk about after u have a baby...well not all but u do it alot...I just got an email from babycenter..."poop photos: what's normal and what's not"
> 
> SEE I TOLD U!!!!

Every time I see my nan she always asks has Amara done her daily poo for the day. :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I get jealous of other peoples babies who are newborns, I wish it was me. And when people announce they are pregnant.
> 
> It reminds me of the song in Vicar of Dibley 'It should've been me' :rofl:
> 
> I'm super green w/ envy but I am so very happy for you at the same time! :happydance:Click to expand...

Do you have any names you like? 

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone!

Must catch up. Must catch up.

Welcome pixie 23, LakensMommy11, pichi, Kellysays2u, and MackMomma8!:winkwink::flower:

Shabutie, what a cute pic of lo standing up with help! And your crawling pics are awesome too skybluheaven!:thumbup:

Everyone's ideas for games sound great. I thought of another one where someone posts a baby name and the next post a name starting with last letter of the first name.


----------



## Shabutie

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Must catch up. Must catch up.
> 
> Welcome pixie 23, LakensMommy11, pichi, Kellysays2u, and MackMomma8!:winkwink::flower:
> 
> Shabutie, what a cute pic of lo standing up with help! And your crawling pics are awesome too skybluheaven!:thumbup:
> 
> Everyone's ideas for games sound great. I thought of another one where someone posts a baby name and the next post a name starting with last letter of the first name.

Ah they have that game in the name section, I love it! I've seen LO's name mentioned in there since she has been born!

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Actually I do! I was just posting my favorite names elsewhere on the forum! What are your favorite names?

*Girls:*

Gabriella
Grace
Graciela
Isadora
Sarah
Abigail

*Boys:*

Robert
Anthony
Gianni
Peter
Isaiah


----------



## Shabutie

I love the name Gabriella!

Boys we re probably going for Lokai Jack Hoi. OH Loves Lokai.

I do love the name Kobi-Jack, but OH isnt too sure on this one.

Girls: I love Shiomi Noelle, but OH isnt keen.

I do like the name Callie, but done think Callie Sang sounds good. Plus Callie is derived from Caroline and thats the MIL's name, and we dont get long so.... 

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Must catch up. Must catch up.
> 
> Welcome pixie 23, LakensMommy11, pichi, Kellysays2u, and MackMomma8!:winkwink::flower:
> 
> Shabutie, what a cute pic of lo standing up with help! And your crawling pics are awesome too skybluheaven!:thumbup:
> 
> Everyone's ideas for games sound great. I thought of another one where someone posts a baby name and the next post a name starting with last letter of the first name.

Great game...u can start now if u like...however if we wanna do them in here...then maybe we sould put NAME GAME in front of our play...that way we know for sure that is whats being said...

Honestly we could do it in norm post

Example
*
NAME GAME-KYA*

we could put it before our orininal intended post or at the end...or in the middle lol bc WHO AM I to tell u where to put ANYTHING!! <--- said like a teenage girl and ended with a huff...a hair flip and a storm off...slamming my bedroom door!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mouse_chicky

Lovely names girlies!

I like Tobias Christopher, Thomas Alan, and Ethan Alexandar for a boy. Not sure for a girl. We had 5 names we liked before Kara Rose was born and then picked something different. Will have to create a new list.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Name Game: Amelia


----------



## skybluheaven

Who all here plans to or has breatfed past 6 months???

NAME GAME: Aria


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: AMARA

I tried to BF, but LO wouldnt latch on, she just fell asleep. I really wish it had worked out for us. I will always try with any future children, and hopefully one day we will suceed! i hate making and washing bottles.


----------



## Shabutie

mouse_chicky said:


> Lovely names girlies!
> 
> I like Tobias Christopher, Thomas Alan, and Ethan Alexandar for a boy. Not sure for a girl. We had 5 names we liked before Kara Rose was born and then picked something different. Will have to create a new list.

I love the name Tobias, with Toby as a NN, but it isnt 'unusual' enough for me. :haha:

My cousin's GF was pregnant waith a baby boy and I really wanted them to name him Tobias, as I thought Tobias Wood, was a great, strong name. However, they went with Neil Bone (Baby took the mum's last name) which im not too fond of, but each to their own. Sorry that was an unessicary ramble!


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> I tried to BF, but LO wouldnt latch on, she just fell asleep. I really wish it had worked out for us. I will always try with any future children, and hopefully one day we will suceed! i hate making and washing bottles.

Yeah its hard in those first weeks...Kya either fell asleep or I was hurting!!! It was a nightmare...I figured I would go to 6 months and stop now....shes almost 8 months old and we are still going...I figure ill stop when she no longer wants to...unless shes like going on 4 or 5 :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Name Game: Ameerah <---- one of my God babies names


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Helana 

All my names seem to end in an 'a'

She just wouldnt take to it, but I am convinced it had alot to do with being left to my own devices after she was born. I didnt have a clue, its not as simple as 'pop the baby on the boob' and they just said do you want to try and feed her, and then they disappeared. My nipples were so sore when i left hospital because of all the hand pumping I tried to do.

So next time, I will try and be more sure of myself and if I need help then ask for it. I bet their is great fulfillment in BF a baby (if you desire to that is)


----------



## Shabutie

Hey guys I was having a fiddle online, and come up with this. i know its not our name, as it is still undeicded, but still.

https://i.imgur.com/WatX2.gif


----------



## Shabutie

Or something like this one?

https://i.imgur.com/k3VZk.gif


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Name Game: Helana
> 
> All my names seem to end in an 'a'
> 
> She just wouldnt take to it, but I am convinced it had alot to do with being left to my own devices after she was born. I didnt have a clue, its not as simple as 'pop the baby on the boob' and they just said do you want to try and feed her, and then they disappeared. My nipples were so sore when i left hospital because of all the hand pumping I tried to do.
> 
> So next time, I will try and be more sure of myself and if I need help then ask for it. I bet their is great fulfillment in BF a baby (if you desire to that is)

Im sooo sorry...see this is why I want to become a lactation consultant bc mine sucked too and I hate to hear that moms give up because they dont have the proper support...grrr where did u give birth...ill go give them a piece of my mind...<--- but just a piece bc I dont have much left!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh very cool!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> She just wouldnt take to it, but I am convinced it had alot to do with being left to my own devices after she was born. I didnt have a clue, its not as simple as 'pop the baby on the boob' and they just said do you want to try and feed her, and then they disappeared. My nipples were so sore when i left hospital because of all the hand pumping I tried to do.
> 
> So next time, I will try and be more sure of myself and if I need help then ask for it. I bet their is great fulfillment in BF a baby (if you desire to that is)

Just so u know u can still breastfeed...it would just take diligent work to relactate...but some moms who adopt babies even go through this process. If u can get a breat pump and constantly work at it and let baby suck even if shes not getting much of nothing...u will begin to produce milk again!!

Heres a link about it https://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/relactation.html

I know that may seem odd but I know moms that regretting not being able to breastfeed and did it!!!

Just a thought!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Or something like this one?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/k3VZk.gif

 ohhhhh me looovvveee purple LOL my fave color but whatever yall like works for me!!


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Ashley


----------



## skybluheaven

*Name Game: WHY THE HECK U PICK SOMETHING THAT ENDS WITH Y....geeezzz lol ok lets visit the hood Yolanda lol ok back to A*


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: My instant thought was Audrey, but then ends in 'Y' so... We shall have Amber

I do like purple, its my second favourite colour, after green. But I thought seeing as we are the Autumn/Fall TTC'ers that I should throw an orangey on into the mix.

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> *Name Game: WHY THE HECK U PICK SOMETHING THAT ENDS WITH Y....geeezzz lol ok lets visit the hood Yolanda lol ok back to A*

Be creative! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Name game - Rebekah


----------



## mouse_chicky

I breastfed for 7 weeks, and I really enjoyed it. When I tried to introduce the bottle to combo feed to make going back to work easier, lo was not having it---she wanted one or the other. I definitely want to go a little longer next time if possible. (Sometimes I feel like my family was a little more pro-ff, and I felt pressure to make the transiton.) But no need for regret. Kara's happy and healthy.

Name Game: Yolanda? (sorry, I couldn't think of anything else; feel free to redo the Y name, lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

Bull, by the time I finished the message, someone already had Yolanda. Disregard.:haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

name game: Hannah!


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Name game - Rebekah

Name game: Hollie

ETA: that was lucky you chose Hannah! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Holly (yup I'm throwing out another Y - plenty of Y names out there, check the baby name websites! :winkwink: :thumbup:)


----------



## hakunamatata

darn I'm too slow LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Eleni


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Iona


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Aimee


----------



## Shabutie

Right I am off to bed now ladies, its 2.37am here, and LO will be up in 7hours, so best get my beauty sleep.

Enjoyed another evening in you'll's company

I dont think that ^ even exisits!

Anyway, speak to you girls tomorrow.

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

good night! :hugs:


----------



## skybluheaven

Well Kya is finally asleep!!!!

Name Game: Eve


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope she sleeps well!!

name game - Elizabeth


----------



## skybluheaven

NAME GAME: Hayleigh


----------



## pixie23

Name Game: Hector (thought I'd throw in a boy name!)
I guess I get on later than the rest of you all. It's just now 8:30 - I'm in Arizona.

Our first son will be named James - it's a family name. My lips are sealed on our potential girl name.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Boy i missed a lot today! I'm filling in at my old job for a while because a friend/coworker of mine lost her mom to brain hemorrhaging :( So i'm helping out but i only work again fri, sat, and next thurs. My poor little babe did not take well to being away from mommy!

For names I really wanna go with one of these:

Nathan Allen
Logan James 
Briella Rae
Adrienne Star

I picked 2 for each in hopes that OH will agree with at least one :haha: We haven't really discussed names yet.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Name game - Raleigh


----------



## CheerCoach

Wow, were there really 238 posts in less than 2 days? Love it!

SkyBlueHeaven~ Please add me to the list when you have an opportunity :)

I guess I really need to be checking the bnb more often! I've been busy nesting and spending time at the NICU w/lil Mackenzie...as well as spending time with my teenagers. Thankfully, my hubby will be back home tomorrow evening and I'll have more free time with his help. Yay!

I love that you started the group and hopefully sometime this evening I can go back and read the posts to catch up on the happenings.


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Harrison

Hi CheerCoach,

Your life seems rather busy at the moment! How is lil' Mackenzie doing?

Yeah this group really does seem to be hitting off! :happydance: 
We now have a FB 'Secret Garden' place if you want to join? Just message iHeartbaby#1 with your FB name, and you shall be added. I think we have about 1/2 of all girls on there!

:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> Count me in this group! We're TTC August/September!

Wishing you a very warm Welcome :flower: Congratulations on giving up smoking ~ You go Girl :happydance:



kellysays2u said:


> I am taking a website development class which is going to teach how to make banners and stuff this summer. So in a couple of weeks I may be able to help with blinkies and banners and what not :)


:wohoo: Amazing ~ Thankyou ~ Lots of glitter please! :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

skybluheaven said:


> ok i know im wtt for good reason...i dont wanna take away my daughters chance to be the baby...this is very important to me!!! but it still sucks that every cycle i know its another missed opportunity!! I had such a hard time ttc that i know it can take me a year if not more possibly... they say its completely normal for it to take couple around a year...and i only have one functioning ovary...so that means really its normal for it to take me 2 years....wellll at least i guess she will have plenty of time to be the baby!!!

I know what you mean ~ Took me over a year with DS2 & 6 months with DD...But isnt it amazing when you suddenly think to yourself 'mmm, no period, dislike of certain foods, mmm need to pee again!...mmmm better test!' :happydance:



MackMomma8 said:


> I've been working out "due date" with one of those online calculators. It says that if we catch the eggy the first time, we'll have a May 2012 baby! :happydance: that sounds just perfect to me.

Id love to have a Spring/Summer baby again, my DS1 & DD are December Birthdays & my DS2 is June & its lovely :kiss: 2 in each season would be fantastic :happydance:



skybluheaven said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> So what games do we have? Maybe if I head a few it might start the ball rolling for any ideas I might come up with.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> So far we are gonna do a superlatives...WTTer of week..WTTer of the month...others I am thinking about are something like a "show me urs and ill show u mine" game lol....people who want to sign up can and then every other week or so we announce who's week it is and people say things they wanna see pics of...ur car..ur fridge...inside ur makeup bag...and whatnot...and u pick 2 or 3 of the requests and show us what we wanna see.
> 
> Im still working out details of other possibilities but I will always ask u ladies first if u wanna do themClick to expand...

Love these game ideas :thumbup: You are clever :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Thought i'd break my replies up ~ Rather than one* HUGE* post! :haha:

Loving everyones game ideas :thumbup: If I think of one, I shall post it




skybluheaven said:


> SPEAKING OF WTTer OF the week!!!!
> 
> Since this is our first week together we will take the rest of the week to get to know everyone and then on friday I will pm everyone at get their nominee if they haven't already sent it to me
> 
> WTTer of the week is someone who is super helpful...always welcoming...keeps convo going...or maybe they had a good week at home and posted about an accomplisment and u think they deserve to be recognized...did they weigh in and lost a few more pounds...did they finally get a concrete TTC date outa their OH...finally finished their degree...painted their house.....u get the point...really its about us recognizing each other for the hard work we do and the kindness of our souls....its hard being a wife...girlfriend...mom...student...just a woman in general!!! So its nice to be recognized sometimes right?!?!

It is nice ~ Your so right....Will PM you my nomination ~ I have someone perfect :hugs:



nozzamum said:


> Hi
> Hope I can join too.
> My name is Nora, I'm 33 and have a 1 year old son. really excited about TTC come Sept :D

Warm welcome to you :flower: Lovely to have you join us



Shabutie said:


> September really isnt too far away, and I thinkt he girls here will make the journey more enjoyable/quicker!
> 
> :flower:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

How are you this morning Kelly? I am off to do a bit of housework in a while, I hate cleaning and keep putitng it off.

Amara is a December baby, so to have a baby in April/May would be lovely to experience. I dont fancy being pregnant in the summer heat though, I struggle enough with that as it is!

Mind you OH and I always wanted a baby to born on 19th November, as mine is the 18th and his is the 20th! But the odds of that are slim, plus it would make it SO expensive for those two months! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

skybluheaven said:


> Bye bye ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its the cinnamon rolls!!!!! Lol I've ate 4 now lol

You crazy Lady! Love it! :loopy: 

I love cinnamon, shame the Uk doesnt really...Boo! But good job im off to the US in December! :dance:




Shabutie said:


> The picture as promised... she is so suprised by what she is doing! :rofl:
> 
> It is something she has learnt to do this past week, standing up, with suppport of course!

What a clever Girl :thumbup: My Daughter has just started bearing weight on her legs too :winkwink:




Shabutie said:


> So do you girlies have any names picked out/put into lists of possibles?
> 
> I am always thinking about names.
> 
> :flower:

I suppose I may use the Boys name I had on reserve, for if my Daughter was a Boy! If the next one is a Boy...But my names are all top secret! :shhh:



skybluheaven said:


> Here's Kyas new thing!!! She's moving...only a lil in reverse and a lil in drive..but she's doin it!!!
> 
> Noooooo where did my lil baby go!!!!

Aww ~ So sweet, bless her :cloud9: What a clever Girl




Shabutie said:


> Hey guys I was having a fiddle online, and come up with this. i know its not our name, as it is still undeicded, but still.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/WatX2.gif

Love it :thumbup: Love the colour too ~ Very Autumn'y 



Shabutie said:


> Right I am off to bed now ladies, its 2.37am here, and LO will be up in 7hours, so best get my beauty sleep.


OMG! You were up soo late! Ive been going to bed so early lately :sleep: Feel like a bit of a bore!


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> How are you this morning Kelly? I am off to do a bit of housework in a while, I hate cleaning and keep putitng it off.
> 
> Amara is a December baby, so to have a baby in April/May would be lovely to experience. I dont fancy being pregnant in the summer heat though, I struggle enough with that as it is!
> 
> Mind you OH and I always wanted a baby to born on 19th November, as mine is the 18th and his is the 20th! But the odds of that are slim, plus it would make it SO expensive for those two months! :haha:

Hello! :flower: Good Morning!

Im good thanks ~ Just catching up with the pages & pages of posts while LO has a nap! :coffee:

Are you both Scorpios then? I am a Scorpio & love it :thumbup:

Good luck with your housework! :laundry::hangwashing::dishes::iron:


----------



## Shabutie

I am more of a night owl, so I am kinda lucky that LO sleeps from 9/10pm till 9.30am every night! I still got 7 hours last night, but I doubt any other children will be good sleepers like she has been.

There are so many post's in here! :coffee:

Yeah we are both Scorpio's! OO when's your birthday? We will have to get everyone's birthdays, so we can make sure we say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to everyone!!

Well kitchen is done so thought I would have a quick 10 minute break, check up on here, see if my OH has emailed me that kinda thing, then back to it all.

I'm off over my mum's today, so wont be online till this evening!

:flower:


----------



## kellysays2u

*Name Game: Nicolai*

How is everyone this morning?
I am doing alright had a really bad broody night last night as I have found out another girl from HS is pregnant. Another one that told me off for being a young mom and another one who would rather go out and party and get drunk then go to school or work.:cry:
NOT FAIR:sulk:
Oh well soon enough. 

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good morning everyone!

I like the banner samples, Shabutie. Very glittery.

Cheercoach, I hope you lo is doing well. Any idea on when she'll get to come home?

Everyone has such cute favorite baby names. Kara is cooing and kicking this morning after getting up early. (My MIL let her sleep all day while I was at work yesterday, so today I'm going to suggest waking her after a few hours.:haha: Not that I blame her.)

I did a little bit of an introduction on the other thread, but I thought I'd tell a little about me on here:
I'm 25, DH is too, and I am an elementary teacher in southern West Virginia. I just finished my master's degree in reading last December. (Good for the paycheck, iykwim:thumbup:.) I love to dance, (been taking ballet, tap, jazz lessons since I was little.) I also like to write stories and would love to learn the piano someday. DH and I bought our first house last September, and we're in the process of planning renovations to be executed once we get the money. We'll be married for 3 years on June 7. (Anniversary 6/7/8--didn't do that on purpose.) 

Anyone else want to share who hasn't?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry, I just had a realization: around this time last year, I conceived Kara!:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Yeah we are both Scorpio's! OO when's your birthday? We will have to get everyone's birthdays, so we can make sure we say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to everyone!!
> 
> :flower:


My Birthday is 13th Nov & this year im hitting the wrong side of 35! :dohh: Getting too close to 40 for my liking! Even though a lady in the garage the other day said I look 20! :kiss:

Have a great day at your Mums :flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

kellysays2u said:


> *Name Game: Nicolai*
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> I am doing alright had a really bad broody night last night as I have found out another girl from HS is pregnant. Another one that told me off for being a young mom and another one who would rather go out and party and get drunk then go to school or work.:cry:
> NOT FAIR:sulk:
> Oh well soon enough.
> 
> Hope you are all well :)

I know how u feel...I've seen so many girls get pregnant who complain about the inconvenience and I think that's so sad when there are ladies who want babies so badly!!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I think we need to add CheerCoach to the front page :thumbup: Welcome back hun, hope Mackenzie is doing well!



Shabutie said:


> Hey guys I was having a fiddle online, and come up with this. i know its not our name, as it is still undeicded, but still.
> https://i.imgur.com/WatX2.gif

I love the orange one, it would suit well! Well done on those :) I can't wait until all the votes are in for our name...so exciting!



skybluheaven said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> *Name Game: Nicolai*
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> I am doing alright had a really bad broody night last night as I have found out another girl from HS is pregnant. Another one that told me off for being a young mom and another one who would rather go out and party and get drunk then go to school or work.:cry:
> NOT FAIR:sulk:
> Oh well soon enough.
> 
> Hope you are all well :)
> 
> I know how u feel...I've seen so many girls get pregnant who complain about the inconvenience and I think that's so sad when there are ladies who want babies so badly!!!!Click to expand...

Oh it drives me crazy when people do that! I loved being pregnant every second, it's such a wonderful thing and so many girls don't seem to realize it. I can't wait to do it again! I have a friend who is 35 weeks along and she's so sick of being pregnant she's doing housework every day and having lots of sex to try to get the baby out. It's so dangerous, she's not even full term :cry: Poor baby.


----------



## skybluheaven

I was uncomfy by about 41 weeks...was induced at 42 and was soooo sad to not be prego anymore but soooo excited to see her...my entire pregnancy...after like 10 ultrasounds( had a lot bc I was high risk)...she NEVER let us get a good view of her face!!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> I was uncomfy by about 41 weeks...was induced at 42 and was soooo sad to not be prego anymore but soooo excited to see her...my entire pregnancy...after like 10 ultrasounds( had a lot bc I was high risk)...she NEVER let us get a good view of her face!!!!

Aww, were all excited to see our babies but it must have been double so for you! My LO came 8 days early... the very day i was planning on setting up the nursery :haha: Little bugger! I would have done it sooner but i was working 12 hour shifts and finally got to putting my notice in.


----------



## skybluheaven

How long was ur labor? Mine was 23 hours and some odd minutes. I hear so many people say " oh mine will probably be long...like 8 hours" and I think wow then mine was bad long...what do think the average is?


----------



## CheerCoach

How terrific that this group has become so popular so quickly!!

Mackenzie is doing so terrific, thank you all for asking :) We're hoping for her to come on the 23rd, but it may be a few additional days as she is being weaned from her feeding tube. All in all she is making incredible progress!

My introduction...

I'm Christey, 38 y/o...happily married to Erik for almost 20 years! (July 16th). We have 3 beautiful daughters...Brittany (18), Kaitlyn (16) and Mackenzie (17 days). I'm currently a stay at home mom and love it! We live in a small rural town named Cool in California. The population here is about 2520 people. We're on 2 acres and love living the country life. 

Hubby and I are going to start TTC again as soon as we can. Our first 2 girls grew up so close together and it has been perfect! We'd love Mackenzie to have a sibling to grow up with as well. We're hoping not to have any conception problems...after having Kaitlyn we didn't use b/c of any sort and had no pregnancies until 09 when we had an ectopic. We began TTC again in Aug 09 and didn't conceive Mackenzie until Sept 10. I'm hoping this go round won't take so long...we aren't getting younger! I'm trying to accept that things will happen the way they should though. 

:)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> How long was ur labor? Mine was 23 hours and some odd minutes. I hear so many people say " oh mine will probably be long...like 8 hours" and I think wow then mine was bad long...what do think the average is?

Hmm i'm not sure what the average is. I started getting contractions at 10pm - was at the hospital at 4am and 5cm dilated. I got the epidural and ended up pushing for 6 hours from 8am-2pm. So i guess my labor was about 16 hours.


----------



## skybluheaven

CheerCoach said:


> How terrific that this group has become so popular so quickly!!
> 
> Mackenzie is doing so terrific, thank you all for asking :) We're hoping for her to come on the 23rd, but it may be a few additional days as she is being weaned from her feeding tube. All in all she is making incredible progress!
> 
> My introduction...
> 
> I'm Christey, 38 y/o...happily married to Erik for almost 20 years! (July 16th). We have 3 beautiful daughters...Brittany (18), Kaitlyn (16) and Mackenzie (17 days). I'm currently a stay at home mom and love it! We live in a small rural town named Cool in California. The population here is about 2520 people. We're on 2 acres and love living the country life.
> 
> Hubby and I are going to start TTC again as soon as we can. Our first 2 girls grew up so close together and it has been perfect! We'd love Mackenzie to have a sibling to grow up with as well. We're hoping not to have any conception problems...after having Kaitlyn we didn't use b/c of any sort and had no pregnancies until 09 when we had an ectopic. We began TTC again in Aug 09 and didn't conceive Mackenzie until Sept 10. I'm hoping this go round won't take so long...we aren't getting younger! I'm trying to accept that things will happen the way they should though.
> 
> :)

I am soooooo glad she is doing so well. Ur a rockstar of a mom for making it through what u have!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> How long was ur labor? Mine was 23 hours and some odd minutes. I hear so many people say " oh mine will probably be long...like 8 hours" and I think wow then mine was bad long...what do think the average is?
> 
> Hmm i'm not sure what the average is. I started getting contractions at 10pm - was at the hospital at 4am and 5cm dilated. I got the epidural and ended up pushing for 6 hours from 8am-2pm. So i guess my labor was about 16 hours.Click to expand...

I just googled it and average active labor is 12 hours...so u was loonngg and mine was crazy long!!! Ohhh we were lucky girls lol


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

CheerCoach said:


> How terrific that this group has become so popular so quickly!!
> 
> Mackenzie is doing so terrific, thank you all for asking :) We're hoping for her to come on the 23rd, but it may be a few additional days as she is being weaned from her feeding tube. All in all she is making incredible progress!
> 
> My introduction...
> 
> I'm Christey, 38 y/o...happily married to Erik for almost 20 years! (July 16th). We have 3 beautiful daughters...Brittany (18), Kaitlyn (16) and Mackenzie (17 days). I'm currently a stay at home mom and love it! We live in a small rural town named Cool in California. The population here is about 2520 people. We're on 2 acres and love living the country life.
> 
> Hubby and I are going to start TTC again as soon as we can. Our first 2 girls grew up so close together and it has been perfect! We'd love Mackenzie to have a sibling to grow up with as well. We're hoping not to have any conception problems...after having Kaitlyn we didn't use b/c of any sort and had no pregnancies until 09 when we had an ectopic. We began TTC again in Aug 09 and didn't conceive Mackenzie until Sept 10. I'm hoping this go round won't take so long...we aren't getting younger! I'm trying to accept that things will happen the way they should though.
> 
> :)

It sounds like you have such a wonderful family, i'm soo jealous!! :flower: Everyone says i shouldn't be so family oriented at 22 years old and i should just take it slow. But i've always loved kids and seen myself with a big family and married at a young age. Arrrgh is that so wrong? :( 

I hope you get your BFP asap when you start TTC! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I think we need to add CheerCoach to the front page :thumbup: Welcome back hun, hope Mackenzie is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys I was having a fiddle online, and come up with this. i know its not our name, as it is still undeicded, but still.
> https://i.imgur.com/WatX2.gif
> 
> I love the orange one, it would suit well! Well done on those :) I can't wait until all the votes are in for our name...so exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> *Name Game: Nicolai*
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> I am doing alright had a really bad broody night last night as I have found out another girl from HS is pregnant. Another one that told me off for being a young mom and another one who would rather go out and party and get drunk then go to school or work.:cry:
> NOT FAIR:sulk:
> Oh well soon enough.
> 
> Hope you are all well :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know how u feel...I've seen so many girls get pregnant who complain about the inconvenience and I think that's so sad when there are ladies who want babies so badly!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it drives me crazy when people do that! I loved being pregnant every second, it's such a wonderful thing and so many girls don't seem to realize it. I can't wait to do it again! I have a friend who is 35 weeks along and she's so sick of being pregnant she's doing housework every day and having lots of sex to try to get the baby out. It's so dangerous, she's not even full term :cry: Poor baby.Click to expand...

I love the orange blinkie!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> How long was ur labor? Mine was 23 hours and some odd minutes. I hear so many people say " oh mine will probably be long...like 8 hours" and I think wow then mine was bad long...what do think the average is?
> 
> Hmm i'm not sure what the average is. I started getting contractions at 10pm - was at the hospital at 4am and 5cm dilated. I got the epidural and ended up pushing for 6 hours from 8am-2pm. So i guess my labor was about 16 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> I just googled it and average active labor is 12 hours...so u was loonngg and mine was crazy long!!! Ohhh we were lucky girls lolClick to expand...

Hahah aren't we though? I guess i deserved it since i had such an easy labor though. Once i got the epidural i couldn't feel a single thing... not the contractions, the head crowning, or her putting the stitches in my tear afterwards. Tbh i couldn't even feel the needle when they stuck it in my back beforehand, i was too focused on the contractions lol.


----------



## skybluheaven

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> How long was ur labor? Mine was 23 hours and some odd minutes. I hear so many people say " oh mine will probably be long...like 8 hours" and I think wow then mine was bad long...what do think the average is?
> 
> Hmm i'm not sure what the average is. I started getting contractions at 10pm - was at the hospital at 4am and 5cm dilated. I got the epidural and ended up pushing for 6 hours from 8am-2pm. So i guess my labor was about 16 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> I just googled it and average active labor is 12 hours...so u was loonngg and mine was crazy long!!! Ohhh we were lucky girls lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hahah aren't we though? I guess i deserved it since i had such an easy labor though. Once i got the epidural i couldn't feel a single thing... not the contractions, the head crowning, or her putting the stitches in my tear afterwards. Tbh i couldn't even feel the needle when they stuck it in my back beforehand, i was too focused on the contractions lol.Click to expand...

BOOOOO my epidural didnt work at all I was still fully able to easily move both legs...they kept uping the original dose and i hit pump button often...it just didnt work soooo it was 23 hours of horrible pain...that then lead to emergency c sec in which I started screaming in the middle of bc my pain med quickly wore off and I felt them operating on me so they had to put me to sleep...apparently I went into shock from the pain of being operated on. It was hard...but even still im willing to TTC again lol


----------



## CheerCoach

Wow, my entire labor with Mackenzie was 4 hours and 28 minutes. I only pushed for maybe 10 minutes. I did it natural though and I've heard that *many* natural deliveries are faster. I had silent dilation before starting labor so I was at 6cm and 90% effaced before contractions actually started. 

With Brit I had no labor...breech c-section before labor began.

With Kaitlyn I did labor natural, at 10cm and 100% effaced they said she was breech. Repeat c-section. Labor with her started at midnight and by 4:50AM I was yelling that I had to push...they made me wait an hour for the anesthesiologist to arrive...so my labor should have been 5 hours but turned into 6 :(

I couldn't imagine going through labor 12 hours! The only time it got rough for me was the last 30 minutes. Prior to that it was not comfortable, but I focused and breathed through it all. Hubby even held up a photo of Brett Favre for me *haha*. 

I sure hope our next one is quick and easy like Mackenzie...though not early would be better!


----------



## CheerCoach

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> How terrific that this group has become so popular so quickly!!
> 
> Mackenzie is doing so terrific, thank you all for asking :) We're hoping for her to come on the 23rd, but it may be a few additional days as she is being weaned from her feeding tube. All in all she is making incredible progress!
> 
> My introduction...
> 
> I'm Christey, 38 y/o...happily married to Erik for almost 20 years! (July 16th). We have 3 beautiful daughters...Brittany (18), Kaitlyn (16) and Mackenzie (17 days). I'm currently a stay at home mom and love it! We live in a small rural town named Cool in California. The population here is about 2520 people. We're on 2 acres and love living the country life.
> 
> Hubby and I are going to start TTC again as soon as we can. Our first 2 girls grew up so close together and it has been perfect! We'd love Mackenzie to have a sibling to grow up with as well. We're hoping not to have any conception problems...after having Kaitlyn we didn't use b/c of any sort and had no pregnancies until 09 when we had an ectopic. We began TTC again in Aug 09 and didn't conceive Mackenzie until Sept 10. I'm hoping this go round won't take so long...we aren't getting younger! I'm trying to accept that things will happen the way they should though.
> 
> :)
> 
> It sounds like you have such a wonderful family, i'm soo jealous!! :flower: Everyone says i shouldn't be so family oriented at 22 years old and i should just take it slow. But i've always loved kids and seen myself with a big family and married at a young age. Arrrgh is that so wrong? :(
> 
> I hope you get your BFP asap when you start TTC! :)Click to expand...

OMG! I had Brittany when I was 20, Kaitlyn at 22...and if you ask me that's a perfect time to be family orientated! It isn't wrong at all. You're young enough to keep up with your kids :) My girls and I have had so many wonderful times together (and w/dad too!). 

Thank you! I love BFP's :) I saved the 1st BFP from each of my girls..(in ziplocks lol). I hope you get yours right away as well. I'm hoping a good percentage of us here can move on and be bump buddies together!


----------



## CheerCoach

skybluheaven said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> How long was ur labor? Mine was 23 hours and some odd minutes. I hear so many people say " oh mine will probably be long...like 8 hours" and I think wow then mine was bad long...what do think the average is?
> 
> Hmm i'm not sure what the average is. I started getting contractions at 10pm - was at the hospital at 4am and 5cm dilated. I got the epidural and ended up pushing for 6 hours from 8am-2pm. So i guess my labor was about 16 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> I just googled it and average active labor is 12 hours...so u was loonngg and mine was crazy long!!! Ohhh we were lucky girls lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hahah aren't we though? I guess i deserved it since i had such an easy labor though. Once i got the epidural i couldn't feel a single thing... not the contractions, the head crowning, or her putting the stitches in my tear afterwards. Tbh i couldn't even feel the needle when they stuck it in my back beforehand, i was too focused on the contractions lol.Click to expand...
> 
> BOOOOO my epidural didnt work at all I was still fully able to easily move both legs...they kept uping the original dose and i hit pump button often...it just didnt work soooo it was 23 hours of horrible pain...that then lead to emergency c sec in which I started screaming in the middle of bc my pain med quickly wore off and I felt them operating on me so they had to put me to sleep...apparently I went into shock from the pain of being operated on. It was hard...but even still im willing to TTC again lolClick to expand...

:( So sorry you went through all that. But it is amazing what we'll go through for our LO's! I'd happily do it all again...when you look at that little face none of the pain matters anymore.


----------



## skybluheaven

I might as well have done it natural bc epidural just didnt work...I guess im immune to pain killers...I've always been that way with pain pills over the counter and prescription so next one may be natural!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> How long was ur labor? Mine was 23 hours and some odd minutes. I hear so many people say " oh mine will probably be long...like 8 hours" and I think wow then mine was bad long...what do think the average is?
> 
> Hmm i'm not sure what the average is. I started getting contractions at 10pm - was at the hospital at 4am and 5cm dilated. I got the epidural and ended up pushing for 6 hours from 8am-2pm. So i guess my labor was about 16 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> I just googled it and average active labor is 12 hours...so u was loonngg and mine was crazy long!!! Ohhh we were lucky girls lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hahah aren't we though? I guess i deserved it since i had such an easy labor though. Once i got the epidural i couldn't feel a single thing... not the contractions, the head crowning, or her putting the stitches in my tear afterwards. Tbh i couldn't even feel the needle when they stuck it in my back beforehand, i was too focused on the contractions lol.Click to expand...
> 
> BOOOOO my epidural didnt work at all I was still fully able to easily move both legs...they kept uping the original dose and i hit pump button often...it just didnt work soooo it was 23 hours of horrible pain...that then lead to emergency c sec in which I started screaming in the middle of bc my pain med quickly wore off and I felt them operating on me so they had to put me to sleep...apparently I went into shock from the pain of being operated on. It was hard...but even still im willing to TTC again lolClick to expand...

Wow that sounds hard, you poor thing! I've recommended the epidural to all my preggo friends....if their experience is like yours their gonna killlll me lol. FX'd next time is easier for you!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

CheerCoach said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> How terrific that this group has become so popular so quickly!!
> 
> Mackenzie is doing so terrific, thank you all for asking :) We're hoping for her to come on the 23rd, but it may be a few additional days as she is being weaned from her feeding tube. All in all she is making incredible progress!
> 
> My introduction...
> 
> I'm Christey, 38 y/o...happily married to Erik for almost 20 years! (July 16th). We have 3 beautiful daughters...Brittany (18), Kaitlyn (16) and Mackenzie (17 days). I'm currently a stay at home mom and love it! We live in a small rural town named Cool in California. The population here is about 2520 people. We're on 2 acres and love living the country life.
> 
> Hubby and I are going to start TTC again as soon as we can. Our first 2 girls grew up so close together and it has been perfect! We'd love Mackenzie to have a sibling to grow up with as well. We're hoping not to have any conception problems...after having Kaitlyn we didn't use b/c of any sort and had no pregnancies until 09 when we had an ectopic. We began TTC again in Aug 09 and didn't conceive Mackenzie until Sept 10. I'm hoping this go round won't take so long...we aren't getting younger! I'm trying to accept that things will happen the way they should though.
> 
> :)
> 
> It sounds like you have such a wonderful family, i'm soo jealous!! :flower: Everyone says i shouldn't be so family oriented at 22 years old and i should just take it slow. But i've always loved kids and seen myself with a big family and married at a young age. Arrrgh is that so wrong? :(
> 
> I hope you get your BFP asap when you start TTC! :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! I had Brittany when I was 20, Kaitlyn at 22...and if you ask me that's a perfect time to be family orientated! It isn't wrong at all. You're young enough to keep up with your kids :) My girls and I have had so many wonderful times together (and w/dad too!).
> 
> Thank you! I love BFP's :) I saved the 1st BFP from each of my girls..(in ziplocks lol). I hope you get yours right away as well. I'm hoping a good percentage of us here can move on and be bump buddies together!Click to expand...

Awww thanks that makes me feel better. Me and OH are high school sweet hearts and to be honest i skipped college because i wanted a family so badly. I had a decent job (thanks to my mom) since high school and i had money so college just didn't seem necessary right away. Once #2 is born and the kids are a bit older i do plan on starting college though.


----------



## KellyC75

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Oh it drives me crazy when people do that! I loved being pregnant every second, it's such a wonderful thing and so many girls don't seem to realize it. I can't wait to do it again! I have a friend who is 35 weeks along and she's so sick of being pregnant she's doing housework every day and having lots of sex to try to get the baby out. It's so dangerous, she's not even full term :cry: Poor baby.

I must be honest, my 1st preganancy was a breeze (mind you I was only 16!)

My 2nd was a little harder, but I had a job, a Family, a house & 2 dogs to care for & again, I was 10 years older

My 3rd ~ Wowsers :wacko: It was so hard, I had every symptom going and then some! :dohh: By late pregnancy I was even finding it hard to walk & so exhausting I couldnt even walk around the supermarket! :blush: I was now also a fair bit older & im told that 3rd pregnancys are the hardest

Gawd help me for a 4th! :wacko::wacko::haha:


----------



## CheerCoach

skybluheaven said:


> I might as well have done it natural bc epidural just didnt work...I guess im immune to pain killers...I've always been that way with pain pills over the counter and prescription so next one may be natural!!!

I did a bunch of research while pregnant with Mackenzie...since I was planning a VBA2C. Anyway, there are many women who don't feel their epidural...but even though you aren't feeling its full effect it can interfere w/labor progression...especially with the use of pitocin/oxytocin. Your contractions get stronger and become more than you can handle. Many women go on to have horribly long and painful labor/deliveries or end up with emergency c-sections because the intensity gives mom and/or baby so much stress.

Obviously, this isn't the case for everyone...but that scenerio is very common.

I'd suggest going natural if at all possible. I practiced my meditation for several months before I had Mackenzie and I know that's what got me through. There were a few times I was tempted for meds (I finally snapped at the nurse...I figured if she kept offering I'd probably end up accepting and I really didn't want anything). I won't lie...the last 20-30 minutes were very difficult. The amazing and terrific part was...when she came out the pain was gone. When I held her I could swear there was nothing else. No other people, no pain...nothing at all. 

When all was said and done I was so happy to have done it naturally! She wasn't affected by medications and I think that was important...especially because she was preemie.


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> How terrific that this group has become so popular so quickly!!


:hugs:Its lovely to have you with us on this thread :hugs:

I hope Mackenzie continues to do well & is home with you all real soon :baby::thumbup:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Hi Guys!! 

I did post on the previous Sept/Autumn WTTers :) I tried to read this whole thread but it's SOO huge and I've got to go to Zumba in 5 mins lol!

My name's Stacey, I'm 24 (25 in Aug) and am getting married to my OH on 3rd Sept (Jamie, 31) and will be TTC pretty much straight after that!

Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months! 

xxx


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you Kelly :)

I was just reminicing about when Brit n Kait were younger....ah brings tears. Anyhow, I thought I'd share a few things that you ladies may want to try as your LO's get older...granted it'll be several years before these things will be useful...they helped my husband and I tremendously!

1st Day...Having 2 girls 23 months apart has its issues! When the girls were 3 and 5 we started having 1st day. This started out with who got to chose movies or sit with mom during the movie...etc. Brittany was born on an even day, Kaitlyn on an odd...so Brit's 1st days are even numbered days, Kaitlyn's odd days. Whenever we have a question of who gets to do what we ask who's 1st day is it. That girl got to chose or be first on whatever activity or choice. It eliminated arguements :) We still use it and the girls are 16 and and almost 18! The only difference now is that they use it to get out of certain household chores or who gets to drive to school.

High/Low...we took this from a movie with Michele Phiffer. At dinnertime we each go through our high and low of the day. Over the years our family and friends have become accustomed to it as well. We've found that even when our schedules are busy and we have limited time to find out all the days details we can at minimum have the opportunity to share our high and low with each other. Often, a discussion will arise from someone's high or low...but generally we try not to interupt the person who is talking. 

We also did regular story time...which many families do. It was such a terrific bonding time for us and the girls. While they were young hubby and I would take turns reading to them. As they got older we each took turns reading and helped the girls to sound out words. When Harry Potter came out we started reading a chapter a night. Each of us took turns and ultimately we read all 7 books together and went to each movie. Can't wait for the final one! 

Hope these things don't sound too corny...but even if they do they have been great for our family and we'll no doubt continue to use them with Mackenzie and her future brother or sister :) 

Anyone else have activities/ideas for family bonding or making family life easier?


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi Stacy! Welcome and congrats on your upcoming wedding and TTC journey (hopefully a short journey).


----------



## skybluheaven

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> I did post on the previous Sept/Autumn WTTers :) I tried to read this whole thread but it's SOO huge and I've got to go to Zumba in 5 mins lol!
> 
> My name's Stacey, I'm 24 (25 in Aug) and am getting married to my OH on 3rd Sept (Jamie, 31) and will be TTC pretty much straight after that!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months!
> 
> xxx

OMG A ZUMBA BUDDY!!!!! EEEEEKK!!! Im excited!!


----------



## KellyC75

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> I did post on the previous Sept/Autumn WTTers :) I tried to read this whole thread but it's SOO huge and I've got to go to Zumba in 5 mins lol!
> 
> My name's Stacey, I'm 24 (25 in Aug) and am getting married to my OH on 3rd Sept (Jamie, 31) and will be TTC pretty much straight after that!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months!
> 
> xxx

Hello Stacey :flower: A warm welcome to our group

Please dont forget to vote for its name ~ See page 4 for the list ~ Then just send me a PM with the name you vote for


----------



## KellyC75

skybluheaven said:


> OMG A ZUMBA BUDDY!!!!! EEEEEKK!!! Im excited!!

My Friend was raving about Zumba the other day ~ I may have to look into this :happydance:


----------



## Elski

Evening all!

IHeartBaby - sorry to hear about your friends mother :(

CheerCoach - you got married on my birthday :flower:

Stacey - hello and welcome!!

Labour - average for a first time is 18 hours, average for a second time is 12 hours. Third ones are funny, they can either revert back to being similar to the first or quicker than the second! When the midwife in charge gives me a labourer having her third, I always get nervous as they're so unpredictable :haha:

Breastfeeding - I breastfed for a year, I absolutely loved it and was gutted when she self-weaned when I went back to work :cry:

I've read through the hundred odd posts since I was last here and now can't remember for the life of me what else I was going to comment on, :dohh: baby brain!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

KellyC75 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> OMG A ZUMBA BUDDY!!!!! EEEEEKK!!! Im excited!!
> 
> My Friend was raving about Zumba the other day ~ I may have to look into this :happydance:Click to expand...

I have the Zumba dvds but i have never taken the classes. The DvDs are great for a workout, i should start getting into it again! I've heard the classes are better and more fun. 

Thanks Elski, she is having quite a hard time with the whole thing. My dad died in a motorcycle crash 2 years ago so i know how hard it is to lose a parent at a young age :( She said she was going to go back to work in 2 days because she can't afford to take off!! I was like oh hell no you're not, i will work for you for a couple weeks and you can keep your paycheck.


----------



## pixie23

Name Game: Isabell
There is so much going on in this thread! WOW!
I went to my first zumba class last week and it was awesome, I'm hoping to go this week as well! I'm also a yoga fanatic!
I can't believe that we have so many November birthdays, mine is the 30th.
I thought the average first birth was more than 12 hours, 18 sounds about right - everybody is just so different.
I'm so excited to have a lo and DH is super excited too! We tcc for 4 months, back in December - obviously with no luck. He's away at some more training right now and we will be reunited in august or september when we move to England! I will get to see him for memorial weekend - Yay :happydance: we've been apart for about 10 weeks now. I'm having some medical tests run currently so all of our short visits CANNOT result in a lo because I can't be pregnant during these tests :hissy:


----------



## KellyC75

Name game: Louis


----------



## Elski

name game: Sienna


----------



## pixie23

Name Game: Alexis


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Welcome Stacey, great to have you!!

*Name Game: Shyanne *


----------



## Elski

IHeartBaby - Ahh, aren't you a lovely friend! She's very lucky to have you to support her. Sorry about your dad too :hugs:

Pixie - I hope your tests are ok and not anything serious x


----------



## KellyC75

Name game: Eva

Im so tired tonite (its only 9pm!) So im off to read in bed ~ Nite Nite Ladies


----------



## Elski

Night Kels x


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Andrew

Ah so many posts since I was at my mum's. Amara is in bed (hooray) so thought I would have a catch up.

Welcome all new comers! :wave: Stacey_Ann you are getting married 3 days before me! How exciting, how are the plans coming along?

My labour with Amara was 7.5 hours. 
I had to be induced at 38+4 because I am High risk. I went in on the monday and they checked me over and I was 1cm dialated. They then gave me a pessary and said they would check my again in 4hours time. Well 4 hours went by and no one came to see me the rest of the day, they were too busy, so I had to wait until the next morning. Tuesday mornign arrives and i get taken back down to Labour ward at 10.30am. They checked me over and I was 4cm dialated, but could easily stretch to 5cm, so she broke my waters there and then, and put me on the drip to induce me. By 5.50pm i had only got to 6cms, and coping well naturally with the contractions. The contractions soon got SO painful, that I eventually took Gas and Air. About 20mins later I said that i was ready to push, and I started pushing. Midwife was telling me to stop pushing I wasnt really, and that she will check me. She checked me, and told me to start pushing :haha: I had gome from 6cm to 10cm in 20mins. I stopped using the Gas and Air at this point, and within 3 pushes she was out!

My contractions were so much more painful then actually pushing her out, I cant wait to do it all again!


When are the results for the group name being announced? I am glad everyone liked the banner thing, I can make it a bit better (with the aligning of words) once we have our name, that is if you dont mind me creating it?

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Just a cheeky little bump!

Also wondered have any of you girls told anyone you at WTT? If so, what were their reactions? If not, why not?

Myself personally, I accidently let it slip to my sister (I got caught out) and she told me what a stupid idea it was, as Amara is so young and I need to focus on her while she is still young. I have also told my brother's GF, who is also a friend of mine and my bridesmaid. I can tell her anything really, as she is always supportive of my decisions, and always happy for me because she knows it will make me and OH happy. 

I havent told my Parents/Grandparents/Aunties and Uncles/Other friends as I know what their reactions will be like: my sisters. I know the majority will worry because if I were to get pregnant then I would have 2 under 2, and basically looking after them on my own. I also think they believe I am easily led to depression. I suffered with depression after my MC (before Amara) but that was because I had lost my baby, and I personally knew the way I would get out of depression was by trying for another baby, and sure enough it worked. (Dont get me wrong, it doesnt stop me thinking about my baby I lost) Mainly my parents and nan will think that I should enjoy the time I have with Amara, which is true, but I just want to extend my family with my OH.

This is the reason why, if I do get pregnant this autumn, that I wont be telling any of them that I am pregnant (except bridesmaid friend) because I dont want to hear all they have to say, I got it enough when i was pregnant with Amara from OH's family. I hope that if I could keep quite until 16 weeks, then it wouldnt be long before I can announce the sex and maybe name of baby.

Sorry for the long ramble. :wacko:

ETA: It is just under 10 weeks until I can start TTC! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::smug::loopy::wohoo:


----------



## LovePurple

Hey! Add me to the TTC (late summer, early fall)!! =) SO EXCITED!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> Hey! Add me to the TTC (late summer, early fall)!! =) SO EXCITED!!!!:happydance:

Welcome :wave: Can you tell us a bit about yourself? (I feel like a host on a quiz show):haha:

I'm Jess.

:flower:


----------



## LovePurple

Shabutie said:


> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Add me to the TTC (late summer, early fall)!! =) SO EXCITED!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome :wave: Can you tell us a bit about yourself? (I feel like a host on a quiz show):haha:
> 
> I'm Jess.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

I'm Stacy. Been married 7 years this coming July! We have a beautiful 4 year old.... puppy! =) He's our baby! With my husband still in school and a lot of traveling and all we've put it off.. we've never been in any hurry although we LOVE kids and def wanted them one day.. but we decided once he gets his med school acceptance letter (and I have NO doubts about him being accepted) then we'll start trying!!!! It's such a scary but exciting thing to realize.. that YES! We ARE going to start trying. It's kind of like getting married. You dream about it, then it's SO surreal when it actually becomes reality! So now I've got a to-do list to get started! Appointments, cleaning and rearranging house.. all those fun things. Already got me some vitamins, and the What to expect when you're expecting book that was recommended to me. 
Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome so far! I started on another forum, and everyone there seemed pretty hateful so I didn't post. You all seem much more of my kind of people! =)


----------



## LovePurple

As for group names, I vote Precious Pumpkins!!


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Add me to the TTC (late summer, early fall)!! =) SO EXCITED!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome :wave: Can you tell us a bit about yourself? (I feel like a host on a quiz show):haha:
> 
> I'm Jess.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Stacy. Been married 7 years this coming July! We have a beautiful 4 year old.... puppy! =) He's our baby! With my husband still in school and a lot of traveling and all we've put it off.. we've never been in any hurry although we LOVE kids and def wanted them one day.. but we decided once he gets his med school acceptance letter (and I have NO doubts about him being accepted) then we'll start trying!!!! It's such a scary but exciting thing to realize.. that YES! We ARE going to start trying. It's kind of like getting married. You dream about it, then it's SO surreal when it actually becomes reality! So now I've got a to-do list to get started! Appointments, cleaning and rearranging house.. all those fun things. Already got me some vitamins, and the What to expect when you're expecting book that was recommended to me.
> Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome so far! I started on another forum, and everyone there seemed pretty hateful so I didn't post. You all seem much more of my kind of people! =)Click to expand...

Hi Stacy, I bet it does seem surreal. i know when my OH said yes we can try for another I was so excited, and still am! I think once a date has been set it makes everything else fall into place. It seems you have a fair bit to keep you busy in the months leading up to it all. I havent, and didnt with Amara do anything before I got pregnant, and I doubt I will be by the time we try for another. 

I didnt read any books while pregnant, but I watched an awful lot of baby programmes, and I really believe that that was why my labour went so well. I knew what to expect (to a certan degree) when it got down to the pushing stage I knew that if I focused on pushing properly then it would all be over, and I could meet my daughter. I pushed her out in 10mins! :haha: So hopefully that book is of great use to you.

It's a shame that on another forum you felt unwelcome. I'm sure it wont happen here, just get stuck in conversation. :thumbup: I speak for myself and all the girls in here that I have made friends with, that they are all lovely women, easy to get along with, and great to chat to!

Welcome aboard!

:hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> As for group names, I vote Precious Pumpkins!!

Oo you can message KellyC75 with the name of the group you like best. The winner is getting announced soon, I think!


----------



## LovePurple

Hi Stacy, I bet it does seem surreal. i know when my OH said yes we can try for another I was so excited, and still am! I think once a date has been set it makes everything else fall into place. It seems you have a fair bit to keep you busy in the months leading up to it all. I havent, and didnt with Amara do anything before I got pregnant, and I doubt I will be by the time we try for another. 

I didnt read any books while pregnant, but I watched an awful lot of baby programmes, and I really believe that that was why my labour went so well. I knew what to expect (to a certan degree) when it got down to the pushing stage I knew that if I focused on pushing properly then it would all be over, and I could meet my daughter. I pushed her out in 10mins! :haha: So hopefully that book is of great use to you.

It's a shame that on another forum you felt unwelcome. I'm sure it wont happen here, just get stuck in conversation. :thumbup: I speak for myself and all the girls in here that I have made friends with, that they are all lovely women, easy to get along with, and great to chat to!

Welcome aboard!

:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thanks! And yeah, I can already tell the positive vibes from this group! Love it! I'm on numerous other forums for my hobbies and career and all, but couldn't figure out why mommies-to-be would be so critical and hateful. So I left as quick as I joined LOL
I do have a lot to keep me busy over the next few months, but I'm ready to get started and have that experience! I know the time will fly by so I am enjoying the time now with anticipation! What's the link to the facebook page? I'm almost scared to join, even though I know it's private and hidden, I don't want ANYONE to know we're even thinking about it. Being married 7 years, we've been hounded enough as to when we're having kids, so I don't want any pressure.. ya know!? =) Plus, I really like surprises!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Willow

Ahh thats understandable, but the group is hidden really, so no one on your FB friends can see what is going on amongst the group, just those who are a member. If you message me your facebook name then I can add you as a friend, and then into the group! :thumbup:

I'm not sure what it is really with certain groups, just different personalities that clash maybe? I am glad you feel welcome here, we have all sorts of games lined up, and one that is rolling at the moment (name game)

:flower:


----------



## LovePurple

Shabutie said:


> Name game: Willow
> 
> Ahh thats understandable, but the group is hidden really, so no one on your FB friends can see what is going on amongst the group, just those who are a member. If you message me your facebook name then I can add you as a friend, and then into the group! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure what it is really with certain groups, just different personalities that clash maybe? I am glad you feel welcome here, we have all sorts of games lined up, and one that is rolling at the moment (name game)
> 
> :flower:

so how do you play the name game?


----------



## LovePurple

and okay, maybe I'm not doing something right, but how do you send private messages?


----------



## Shabutie

At the start of a post you make (doesnt have to be every time) you type a name that starts with the same letter as the last letter of the name before it, if that makes sense?

For instance the last name up is Willow, so the next possible name could be Walker. The next name could be Rosalie, and the next Etta.

Does that make more sense? Im rubbish at explaing things :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> and okay, maybe I'm not doing something right, but how do you send private messages?

If you left click onto the user's name, then select to send them a private message.

:thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Just off to wash bottles, I will be back in 15mins or so!

:wave:


----------



## LovePurple

Maybe I Have to post a certain amount before it lets me send PMs.. because that's not even an option. =( OH well, I'll keep posting! 

okay.. so with the name game. You said Willow...



I say.... * Waylon *


----------



## pixie23

Shabutie said:


> Just a cheeky little bump!
> 
> Also wondered have any of you girls told anyone you at WTT? If so, what were their reactions? If not, why not?
> 
> Myself personally, I accidently let it slip to my sister (I got caught out) and she told me what a stupid idea it was, as Amara is so young and I need to focus on her while she is still young. I have also told my brother's GF, who is also a friend of mine and my bridesmaid. I can tell her anything really, as she is always supportive of my decisions, and always happy for me because she knows it will make me and OH happy.
> 
> I havent told my Parents/Grandparents/Aunties and Uncles/Other friends as I know what their reactions will be like: my sisters. I know the majority will worry because if I were to get pregnant then I would have 2 under 2, and basically looking after them on my own. I also think they believe I am easily led to depression. I suffered with depression after my MC (before Amara) but that was because I had lost my baby, and I personally knew the way I would get out of depression was by trying for another baby, and sure enough it worked. (Dont get me wrong, it doesnt stop me thinking about my baby I lost) Mainly my parents and nan will think that I should enjoy the time I have with Amara, which is true, but I just want to extend my family with my OH.
> 
> This is the reason why, if I do get pregnant this autumn, that I wont be telling any of them that I am pregnant (except bridesmaid friend) because I dont want to hear all they have to say, I got it enough when i was pregnant with Amara from OH's family. I hope that if I could keep quite until 16 weeks, then it wouldnt be long before I can announce the sex and maybe name of baby.
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble. :wacko:
> 
> ETA: It is just under 10 weeks until I can start TTC! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::smug::loopy::wohoo:

My parents know we're wtt and so does my sister and her DH. My sister and her hubby are really supportive, my mom is pretty negative - she's like my DH before he was 100% on board, she always has a reason why we should wait.


----------



## pixie23

Name Game: Nathaniel


----------



## pixie23

Sorry for so many consecutive posts.

Welcome LovePurple! That's weird about it not letting you PM hmmm...


----------



## LovePurple

pixie23 said:


> Sorry for so many consecutive posts.
> 
> Welcome LovePurple! That's weird about it not letting you PM hmmm...

yeah, I don't know what the deal is. Hoping it'll kick in any minute now Haha! 
Thanks for the welcome Pixie! VERY happy to be here!!!! And LOVE the REASON I'm here!! hehe! SO excited! 


*NAME GAME: LILLY*


----------



## pixie23

It is really exciting! At this point I'm just trying to stay really positive! I'm glad to know that every day I'm closer to ttc!


----------



## LovePurple

pixie23 said:


> It is really exciting! At this point I'm just trying to stay really positive! I'm glad to know that every day I'm closer to ttc!

Me too! Before we officially decided and I just was all thoughts.. I was really scared. The whole process scares me.. all the unknowns.. how our lives will change.. but I chose to look at it as excitement rather than being scared! It's another new adventure in our marriage and such an amazing thing that my husband I will be creating a human being!! WOW!!


----------



## pixie23

Elski said:


> Pixie - I hope your tests are ok and not anything serious x

Thanks for your concern Elski. Finding out what's wrong now could really help in having a healthy baby. Luckily, as far as we know, my issues are not too serious. I'm very glad that I finally have a doctor who is taking my pain and illness seriously so I can get on to living a normal life.


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Yaya

Pixie: I just dont get why people cant be happy for their family members. It doesnt really affect them in a sense of having to pay/provide for the baby. They should be happy that there will be a new addition to the family! OH's family new warmed to the idea of having a grandchild all the way through my pregnancy, and never saw LO until she was 8 days old, so I really hope things dont pan out like that for you, I am sure once you have a baby growing inside you, your mum will soon change her mind and get really excited! because it is exciting!

LovePurple: strange it wont let you send a message.


----------



## LovePurple

I've been trying to read back through the thread, but I guess I haven't gotten there yet. What's up Pixie?! I hope everything is okay! 

Yeah, I don't know why I can't send msgs. =(

*NAME GAME: ALEXANDER*


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Rupert


----------



## pixie23

Luckily my mom is not completely negative, I think she will be happy when we have concieved, when she found out though that hubby and I will be moving to England she was all - you should wait to have a baby or you're never gonna get to travel (because when they moved to England she was pregnant with me so she never really got to travel) plus she says I should wait until I'm a little older, or I need to know what my healthcare will be like out there. Excuse after excuse. Sorry for the ramble, but I have been able to defend everything she throws at me. 
I think that she has trouble focusing on all the positive things - like I'll be more fit to take on a baby or that I'll have more years to spend with grandkids down the line. She doesn't see the positives because the negatives of how she did things stands out to her, even though there are a lot of positives with how she did things; she doesn't know the negatives or positives that I will quite experience because times are different and situations are different. It's not that she doesn't want me to have kids, but that she really wants me to think things through. With that said, I think she'll be really happy when we have kids, but my mom is my mom and I know that she is always going to voice her opinion because she wants what's best for me.


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> Name Game: Isabell
> There is so much going on in this thread! WOW!
> I went to my first zumba class last week and it was awesome, I'm hoping to go this week as well! I'm also a yoga fanatic!
> I can't believe that we have so many November birthdays, mine is the 30th.
> I thought the average first birth was more than 12 hours, 18 sounds about right - everybody is just so different.
> I'm so excited to have a lo and DH is super excited too! We tcc for 4 months, back in December - obviously with no luck. He's away at some more training right now and we will be reunited in august or september when we move to England! I will get to see him for memorial weekend - Yay :happydance: we've been apart for about 10 weeks now. I'm having some medical tests run currently so all of our short visits CANNOT result in a lo because I can't be pregnant during these tests :hissy:

Im a yoga and zumba girl as well...also run a bit!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

LovePurple said:


> Hey! Add me to the TTC (late summer, early fall)!! =) SO EXCITED!!!!:happydance:

Hey welcome!!!! We are sooo excited to have u!!!!


I will get all names of new members added to member list on first post by tomorrow...kya had a doctors appointment today and I had to do grocery shopping...plus had mommy and me yoga...sooo im a bit behind!!! Pleassseee forgive me ladies!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Thomas

Has the TTC group name been chosen yet?

:hugs:


----------



## skybluheaven

hakunamatata said:


> name game - Thomas
> 
> Has the TTC group name been chosen yet?
> 
> :hugs:

I have not heard anything from KellyC75 on the name yet but she and I will get together and see where we stand!!!

I also wanted to let u ladies know how awesome u are!!!!! We have only be up and running a few days and we are already nearing 20 members!!!! Have like 30 some odd pages of posts!!! A awesome facebook group!!! I can't even tell u ladies how blown away I am...I told myself we were gonna give it a week before we really started playing games...just so we know how many members we have!!! The number just keeps growing...I am sooo impressed bc I know it is due to how warm...inviting and fun u ladies really are!!!

Ok don't forget to send me ur nominees for WTTer of the week on Friday...or now if u already know...I will announce on sunday who the one with the most votes is...if u wanna include a little on why u think this member is WTTer of the week even better I will add those comments to the winners post...it can be anonymous comment if u like!!

I just wanna make sure that all u ladies get a chance to know exactly why u rock!!!


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh, you too are lovely my dear! :hugs:

With reguards to the game 'show me yours and I'll show you mine' We best all have BFP by the time we get to 'Z' as that will be all the way in November! :haha:

My nominee is on its way to you, and then I am off to bed, it's almost 3am here! I am such a night owl!

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Stacey and Love Purple!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

By the way, zumba rocks! I haven't been to a class in months but I'm thinking about getting the Wii game for it.

I know what you all mean by being worried about people knowing. Most of my family would say it's way too soon. Also, I know this sounds strange, but I'm a little worried about what my gynocologist will say. I have my yearly at the beginning of August, and she'll ask what bc I'm on. I'm afraid she'll say it's too soon after a c section. Ultimately it's my decisoin, but I really respect this woman, and I have a thing about doing what I'm told.:blush:


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> By the way, zumba rocks! I haven't been to a class in months but I'm thinking about getting the Wii game for it.
> 
> I know what you all mean by being worried about people knowing. Most of my family would say it's way too soon. Also, I know this sounds strange, but I'm a little worried about what my gynocologist will say. I have my yearly at the beginning of August, and she'll ask what bc I'm on. I'm afraid she'll say it's too soon after a c section. Ultimately it's my decisoin, but I really respect this woman, and I have a thing about doing what I'm told.:blush:

Well how long will it have been as of september???


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> By the way, zumba rocks! I haven't been to a class in months but I'm thinking about getting the Wii game for it.
> 
> I know what you all mean by being worried about people knowing. Most of my family would say it's way too soon. Also, I know this sounds strange, but I'm a little worried about what my gynocologist will say. I have my yearly at the beginning of August, and she'll ask what bc I'm on. I'm afraid she'll say it's too soon after a c section. Ultimately it's my decisoin, but I really respect this woman, and I have a thing about doing what I'm told.:blush:

Hope you're given the green light to TTC!

I've taken a few Zumba classes at my gym. They aren't bad. I prefer the treadmill and elliptical though (because they don't require coordination LOL)


----------



## pixie23

Hakunamatata, I love your 2012 baby banner. So cute!


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Simon

(Dont want us falling off the radar!)


----------



## pixie23

Name Game: Nicole


----------



## KellyC75

Good Morning Ladies ~ :flower:

*I have 10 votes for the group name, so if anyone else wants to vote ~ 
Please do so as soon as possible ~ List on PAGE 4*

Name to be announced tommorow :happydance:



Shabutie said:


> Also wondered have any of you girls told anyone you at WTT? If so, what were their reactions? If not, why not?

I have told my Sister ~ But only because I had been making a HUGE point that my Daughter was my last! :haha:



LovePurple said:


> Hey! Add me to the TTC (late summer, early fall)!! =) SO EXCITED!!!!:happydance:




LovePurple said:


> As for group names, I vote Precious Pumpkins!!

Hello & a Very warm welcome :flower: I have added your vote onto my list, so dont worry about not being able to PM me :winkwink: I think you do have to have had a certain number of posts before you can PM



mouse_chicky said:


> By the way, zumba rocks! I haven't been to a class in months but I'm thinking about getting the Wii game for it.

:happydance: Didnt know it was on the Wii ~ Thought it was only on Xbox ~ Ooohh might get that then :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Emmerson

Ooo Kelly, I cant wait to see what our name will be :happydance:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hello everyone! I'd love to join your group! You sound like a great bunch of ladies. Thanx Kelly(C75) for inviting me! Unfortunately I cannot reply to your pm or send one about the name or facebook group (yet). I guess I don't have enough posts yet?

Here's my story:
I'm from South Africa, and I have 3 children. My oldest son is 10 and the sweetest boy ever. I was in labour for 10 hours when I had to have a c-section because labour didn't progress (I'm an extremely tiny person, and he was a big baby!).

My daughter is the most adorable being, she's 7 and is special-needs. In mainstream school though. She's just been through a huge back operation (for a neural tube defect) but has recovered beautifully and her symptoms has improved tremendously beyond all odds. Her birth was a bit traumatic. She came early and my wish for a VBAC was squashed because she was in big trouble and had to be taken out immediately. So I had a 2nd c-section.

My youngest, another boy, is 3 and the spill around which all of us turns. He's quiet, peaceful and so calm. Such a lovely child to have. I thought about a VBA2C, but I was 4 days in early labour, after which my c-section scar started to bleed. So I had my 3rd c-section.

My dh only wanted 2 children, so he was adamant that our third was our last, but I've been sooooo broody and he relented to reconsider. I'm taking the next 3 months to get off birth control, start with folic acid and getting our finances in order to prove to my hubby we can indeed afford a 4th baby (I'm a SAHM so we only have 1 income). Then we can start TTC. I'm so excited and can't wait!! Though, I'm very scared for the c-section and spinal (had some bad experiences!) and how I'm going to cope with a baby, a special-needs child, another child in school with after-school activities and a toddler ontop of it!

Oh, and I'm scared of my age! I'm turning 37 next week! I fell pregnant with each child the first time I ovulated, but I'm older now, and scared of chromosomal defects. 

About breastfeeding: I'm extremely pro-breastfeeding. My first son weaned himself age 15 months, I weaned my daughter after age 2, and my 2nd son weaned himself age 14 months after which I've now expressed for 2 years! Firstly due to his allergies, and secondly due to the fact that it kept my period at bay (I have endometriosis with horrible periods!) and it served as birthcontrol. I'm going to stop now within the next 2 weeks or so.

Shewie, sorry for this long introduction!


----------



## Shabutie

:wave:

Welcome aboard. :flow:

Your family sounds wonderful, and a different mix of personalities. My OH and I wish for 4 children, although after a 2 we might get put off :haha:

I only have 1 baby, but I think the scary aspect comes from the unknown. We dont know how we will cope with 1 baby or 2 under 2, or in your case 4 children, but we somehow cope, because we have to.

I to am a SAHM, and I enjoy it so much, and cant wait to expand my family. It is lovely your OH has agreed to reconsider, which means there is hope. My OH's firsts thoughts when it comes to having a baby, is always money. I think because he doesnt deal with the bills/personal allowence he worries how we will cope. Where as I know what comes in, what goes out and the true cost of things in the shops. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower:

Just a reminder if you want to vote for our group name ~ The votes need to be PM'd to me by tommorow ~ If you cant PM because you are a new member, please just post your vote on this thread

The nominations are:


1.Perfect Pumpkins
2.Precious Pumpkins
3.Proud Pumpkins
4.Anxious Acorns
5.Amazing Acorns
6.Pumpkin Harvests
7.Autumn Stars
8.Autumn Angels
9.Fall Fantasies
10.Fall Fawns
11.Fall Fireflies
12.Autumn Harvests
13.Autumn Leaves
14.Autumn Seedlings
15. Autumn Acorns
16.Autumn Harvest
17.Harvest Moon
18.Harvest Moon Mamas
19.Preggo Pumpkins


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome 'BlueHadeda' :flower:So pleased you have joined us :hugs:

Im sure you'll love this group :happydance:

Lovely to hear your story ~ I also have had 3 csections now & would be having a fourth ~ Have you spoken to anyone medically about this yet ~ Im not sure what they would say to us? :wacko:


----------



## kellysays2u

Morning everyone :)

Welcome to all the new members. 
BlueHadeda fingers crossed you can convince your OH! You seem to have a wonderful loving family. I agree with others I think the fear for everyone with children is just the fear of the unknown you never really know how your going to cope with it but you always do :)

Today my house is a wreck as we are waiting to hear if hubby gets this job he has spent the last week and a half interviewing for. Huge prayers and fingers crossed ladies? This is what determines if we can TTC. Heck it determines if we can even keep affording ourselves (we will find a way but right now times are VERY rough). 

Other then that things are pretty boring here. Going to spend the day cleaning and playing with Athena and relentlessly checking email and the phone. 

Hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful day. I feel honored to be accepted into this group :)


----------



## KellyC75

kellysays2u said:


> Today my house is a wreck as we are waiting to hear if hubby gets this job he has spent the last week and a half interviewing for. Huge prayers and fingers crossed ladies? This is what determines if we can TTC. Heck it determines if we can even keep affording ourselves (we will find a way but right now times are VERY rough).


Eeek, its a nerve-racking time for you & your Hubby
:hugs2:
Will keep my fingers & toes crossed for you both


----------



## Shabutie

Just had a little thought.

Maybe in the first post where all members a listed, we can add a little detail next to them such as:

*Shabutie*
21year old mum of one little girl Amara Lee. 
Lives in Portsmouth,UK.
Engaged to be married in September '11. 
Birthday is 18 November.
WTT#2 < then change this is TTC#2 when the person is TTC.​
Something like that, what do you all think?

Could add a random fact to it as well, or whatever everyone else wants.

ETA: Could also put either a :blue: or a :pink: next to the gender of the baby we would secretly hope for.

Also think instead of listing our birthdays next to our names we should group all the birthdays in order underneath all the members info. :thumbup:?

:flower:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Thanx all, it's a relieve to hear I'm not the only one scared of the unknown with adding another baby to the mix. Even though I desperately want another. And dare I say I hope for another little girl? 

Oh, and sorry, I didn't mention that my name is Essie. I don't mind being called bluehadeda of course...they wake me every morning! :growlmad: :sleep:

Good luck Kellysays2u on your hubby's interview! Hope it's good news!

Well, I just went out and got myself some folic acid! .5mg....how much are you supposed to drink with a history of neural tube defects. Anyone know?


----------



## BlueHadeda

Shabutie said:


> Just had a little thought.
> 
> Maybe in the first post where all members a listed, we can add a little detail next to them such as:
> 
> *Shabutie*
> 21year old mum of one little girl Amara Lee.
> Lives in Portsmouth,.
> Engaged to be married in September '11.
> Birthday is 18 November.
> WTT#2 < then change this is TTC#2 when the person is TTC.​
> Something like that, what do you all think?
> 
> Could add a random fact to it as well, or whatever everyone else wants.
> 
> :flower:

I like this idea! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueHadeda

KellyC75 said:


> Lovely to hear your story ~ I also have had 3 csections now & would be having a fourth ~ Have you spoken to anyone medically about this yet ~ Im not sure what they would say to us? :wacko:

I asked my doctor last year with my check-up and she said I have the green light to go ahead with a 4th! :happydance: She said there's no reason to worry about a 4th section these days...lots of women have them.


----------



## Shabutie

kellysays2u said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> Today my house is a wreck as we are waiting to hear if hubby gets this job he has spent the last week and a half interviewing for. Huge prayers and fingers crossed ladies? This is what determines if we can TTC. Heck it determines if we can even keep affording ourselves (we will find a way but right now times are VERY rough).

My fingers are crossed for you and your husband! Hopefully you hear sson, and its good news.

:hugs::flower:


----------



## KellyC75

One Group name is steaming way ahead :thumbup:

If you want your vote to count ~ PM me :comp:

(How showbiz do I sound!:coolio:)


----------



## BlueHadeda

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :flower:
> 
> Just a reminder if you want to vote for our group name ~ The votes need to be PM'd to me by tommorow ~ If you cant PM because you are a new member, please just post your vote on this thread
> 
> The nominations are:
> 
> 
> 7.Autumn Stars

Aaahhhh, there's quite a number of those names I like. But okay, if I *have* to choose, I'll go with nr 7. Even though it will technically be spring in my country when I want to TTC end Aug/Sep. :winkwink:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome BlueHadeda! What a lovely family you have. :)

Skybluheaven, my c-section was in February, so if I conceive when I want to, it'll be 6-7 months removed; 15-15 months when I'll have the next c-section. It may not be an issue, but I've heard from others on the c-section support group that sometimes there are issues with needing the uterus to heal for longer. (I think that's how I understood it.)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

LovePurple said:


> Hey! Add me to the TTC (late summer, early fall)!! =) SO EXCITED!!!!:happydance:

Hello, you seem like a lovely lady!!! You'll fit right in :) Glad to have you in our group!



CheerCoach said:


> Thank you Kelly :)
> 
> I was just reminicing about when Brit n Kait were younger....ah brings tears. Anyhow, I thought I'd share a few things that you ladies may want to try as your LO's get older...granted it'll be several years before these things will be useful...they helped my husband and I tremendously!
> 
> 1st Day...Having 2 girls 23 months apart has its issues! When the girls were 3 and 5 we started having 1st day. This started out with who got to chose movies or sit with mom during the movie...etc. Brittany was born on an even day, Kaitlyn on an odd...so Brit's 1st days are even numbered days, Kaitlyn's odd days. Whenever we have a question of who gets to do what we ask who's 1st day is it. That girl got to chose or be first on whatever activity or choice. It eliminated arguements :) We still use it and the girls are 16 and and almost 18! The only difference now is that they use it to get out of certain household chores or who gets to drive to school.
> 
> High/Low...we took this from a movie with Michele Phiffer. At dinnertime we each go through our high and low of the day. Over the years our family and friends have become accustomed to it as well. We've found that even when our schedules are busy and we have limited time to find out all the days details we can at minimum have the opportunity to share our high and low with each other. Often, a discussion will arise from someone's high or low...but generally we try not to interupt the person who is talking.
> 
> We also did regular story time...which many families do. It was such a terrific bonding time for us and the girls. While they were young hubby and I would take turns reading to them. As they got older we each took turns reading and helped the girls to sound out words. When Harry Potter came out we started reading a chapter a night. Each of us took turns and ultimately we read all 7 books together and went to each movie. Can't wait for the final one!
> 
> Hope these things don't sound too corny...but even if they do they have been great for our family and we'll no doubt continue to use them with Mackenzie and her future brother or sister :)
> 
> Anyone else have activities/ideas for family bonding or making family life easier?

I don't think they sound corny at all, it sounds wonderful and you all seem to have a great relationship!! :thumbup: Me and OH have been thinking about this recently and came up with a few things to do as a family.

I think on important birthdays for the kids - like maybe ages 6, 10, 16, and 21 we will let the birthday child pick a vacation to go on! Then for example when my LO is 10 maybe he will want to go to disney world or when he's 21 maybe he will want to go to Las Vegas. All the inbetween years we will go on little vacations like camping and whatnot but will be saving up a little each month to go on a BIG vacation for those birthdays. 

Right now every Sunday I cook a big, yummy breakfast for me and OH. The rest of the days we just eat cereal or toast lol. So we are definitely going to continue this with the kids and we all be sitting around the table as a family. 

We might also make Sunday a movie/game night where everyone takes turns picking games, movies, and snacks. 

This is all we've come up with so far, sorry if that was confusing :haha:



Shabutie said:


> Just a cheeky little bump!
> 
> Also wondered have any of you girls told anyone you at WTT? If so, what were their reactions? If not, why not?
> 
> Myself personally, I accidently let it slip to my sister (I got caught out) and she told me what a stupid idea it was, as Amara is so young and I need to focus on her while she is still young. I have also told my brother's GF, who is also a friend of mine and my bridesmaid. I can tell her anything really, as she is always supportive of my decisions, and always happy for me because she knows it will make me and OH happy.
> 
> I havent told my Parents/Grandparents/Aunties and Uncles/Other friends as I know what their reactions will be like: my sisters. I know the majority will worry because if I were to get pregnant then I would have 2 under 2, and basically looking after them on my own. I also think they believe I am easily led to depression. I suffered with depression after my MC (before Amara) but that was because I had lost my baby, and I personally knew the way I would get out of depression was by trying for another baby, and sure enough it worked. (Dont get me wrong, it doesnt stop me thinking about my baby I lost) Mainly my parents and nan will think that I should enjoy the time I have with Amara, which is true, but I just want to extend my family with my OH.
> 
> This is the reason why, if I do get pregnant this autumn, that I wont be telling any of them that I am pregnant (except bridesmaid friend) because I dont want to hear all they have to say, I got it enough when i was pregnant with Amara from OH's family. I hope that if I could keep quite until 16 weeks, then it wouldnt be long before I can announce the sex and maybe name of baby.
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble. :wacko:
> 
> ETA: It is just under 10 weeks until I can start TTC! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::smug::loopy::wohoo:

So sorry to hear about your loss! I feel for anyone who loses a baby, that must be so hard. :hugs: I'm glad things are looking up for you though and were able to conceive a happy, healthy little girl! 

I have not told anyone about TTC except you ladies! I don't think i will announce anything actually until i get the BFP. They would not very supportive honestly, especially since my family already thinks i'm too young to be settling down. It will be easier for them to accept when i'm already pregnant and they can't do anything about it :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Nahla

I think my loss made me a stronger person actually. I have never experienced loss before. (I did lose my dad when I was 12 weeks old, but I cant remember) and even though I sunk into depression, Amara helped me out of it :cloud9:

Thats kinda my way of thinking. The same with names really. Once there is a face to the name, it is really difficult, and would be very hurtful, so say anything negative about the name, because there is an adorable baby staring at them.

:flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BlueHadeda said:


> Hello everyone! I'd love to join your group! You sound like a great bunch of ladies. Thanx Kelly(C75) for inviting me! Unfortunately I cannot reply to your pm or send one about the name or facebook group (yet). I guess I don't have enough posts yet?
> 
> Here's my story:
> I'm from South Africa, and I have 3 children. My oldest son is 10 and the sweetest boy ever. I was in labour for 10 hours when I had to have a c-section because labour didn't progress (I'm an extremely tiny person, and he was a big baby!).
> 
> My daughter is the most adorable being, she's 7 and is special-needs. In mainstream school though. She's just been through a huge back operation (for a neural tube defect) but has recovered beautifully and her symptoms has improved tremendously beyond all odds. Her birth was a bit traumatic. She came early and my wish for a VBAC was squashed because she was in big trouble and had to be taken out immediately. So I had a 2nd c-section.
> 
> My youngest, another boy, is 3 and the spill around which all of us turns. He's quiet, peaceful and so calm. Such a lovely child to have. I thought about a VBA2C, but I was 4 days in early labour, after which my c-section scar started to bleed. So I had my 3rd c-section.
> 
> My dh only wanted 2 children, so he was adamant that our third was our last, but I've been sooooo broody and he relented to reconsider. I'm taking the next 3 months to get off birth control, start with folic acid and getting our finances in order to prove to my hubby we can indeed afford a 4th baby (I'm a SAHM so we only have 1 income). Then we can start TTC. I'm so excited and can't wait!! Though, I'm very scared for the c-section and spinal (had some bad experiences!) and how I'm going to cope with a baby, a special-needs child, another child in school with after-school activities and a toddler ontop of it!
> 
> Oh, and I'm scared of my age! I'm turning 37 next week! I fell pregnant with each child the first time I ovulated, but I'm older now, and scared of chromosomal defects.
> 
> About breastfeeding: I'm extremely pro-breastfeeding. My first son weaned himself age 15 months, I weaned my daughter after age 2, and my 2nd son weaned himself age 14 months after which I've now expressed for 2 years! Firstly due to his allergies, and secondly due to the fact that it kept my period at bay (I have endometriosis with horrible periods!) and it served as birthcontrol. I'm going to stop now within the next 2 weeks or so.
> 
> Shewie, sorry for this long introduction!

Sorry i missed your post! There's just so much going on in this thread, it's hard to keep track but glad to have you :happydance:

I admire you for doing so well with breastfeeding!! I was only able to go 6 weeks with my son :( I tried so hard and my nipples hurt so badly i was in tears every time he latched... sometimes i had to bite down on something to keep from screaming. I saw 2 lactation consultants and they both said his latch was perfect so i still don't know why it was such a problem. I wanna try again with #2 and i'm adamant to stick it out next time no matter what the cost!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Thank you iHeartbeatbaby!

I also haven't told my family that I want to TTC again. I'm also planning on dropping the news on them once there's nothing they can do about it. They're going to give me such an earful...:nope: I can already hear them:
"Why would you take a chance on your health like that. What if you leave your other 3 motherless?"
"Why do you want another one! You have 3, and both girl and boys! There's no need for another!"
"Why would you have 4 children in today's age and economic climate. Are you crazy?"
"Don't you think you're too old?"
"Where will you find the time for another baby, especially with your daughter's special needs?"
"Why would you take time away from your children...shouldn't you rather concentrate on *them* (and not your own foolish/selfish desires!)"
Urgh...I can just go on.

Oh, about the breastfeeding. Yes!!! Me too!!! Had to bite on his towelling nappy not to scream in pain. Numerous times! You have to "get through" that time period, until the nipples harden. For me, it takes about 5 weeks. Thereafter it's *completely* painless, and so worth it. When it gets really, really bad and you're bleeding and in too much pain, it helps to take baby off the painful breast for about a day (so that it can heal up a bit) and just express. Either giving the expressed milk with a syringe or a bottle if you're not scared of nipple-confusion. Good luck with it next time! It really isn't easy, that first 6 weeks. But I promise you, it gets soooooo much easier thereafter. And by 3 months it's as easy as changing a nappy!


----------



## kellysays2u

Name Game: Athena! I finally got to use her name haha.

Still waiting on the email or phone call from OH's (fingers crossed) future employer. They said afternoon but we have been waiting since yesterday hoping for an early call. They are reviewing all the tests and everything from the 20 that had the mock training and there are 10 open positions for the next open real training. Although they can take more then the ten it would mean having to wait another 5 weeks for the next training to start.


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Amara :haha:

Ahh no news is good news? lets hope so!


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Just had a little thought.
> 
> Maybe in the first post where all members a listed, we can add a little detail next to them such as:
> 
> *Shabutie*
> 21year old mum of one little girl Amara Lee.
> Lives in Portsmouth,UK.
> Engaged to be married in September '11.
> Birthday is 18 November.
> WTT#2 < then change this is TTC#2 when the person is TTC.​
> Something like that, what do you all think?
> 
> Could add a random fact to it as well, or whatever everyone else wants.
> 
> ETA: Could also put either a :blue: or a :pink: next to the gender of the baby we would secretly hope for.
> 
> Also think instead of listing our birthdays next to our names we should group all the birthdays in order underneath all the members info. :thumbup:?
> 
> :flower:



*I was thinking the same thing...except I was gonna post and ask y'all to pm me what u wanted next to ur name....if u can't pm now just post here...or u can wait till u have enough posts...it doesn't take long to get them here!!!


However...I did not think about the stork icon thing!!! That's genius girly!!!!! Or a birthday list below instead of in....I also considered having all y'all pm me ur bdays...so I could add them to ur profiles im creating...then when the time came post one big happy bday tribute post to u!!!
NOW......WITH ALL THAT SAID.......I shall pass this honor to Shabutie!!!!!!! Send Shabutie all the info u want....she can then type it up how she thinks would be cute in a pm...then she can send it to me and I will simply add a note of thanks to her on it then copy and past it to first post.....if Shabutie does not mind we will make her like the human resources person lol she will get in touch with any new members to get their info and pass it over to me to post??? 

We love all the help and ideas u ladies offer...y'all are such smart and creative women!!!! I love u girls more and more daily!!! Such fantastic women that will make or already are super fantastical moms!!!!*


----------



## Shabutie

OOOooo HR lady... Love it!

I will gladly do all of that. I love organising things (as if you couldnt tell :haha:), so this is perfect for me.

My mum and nan are comming round for an hour tonight, so once they have gone, I can crack on with it and ask everyone what I want from them. :thumbup: 

:friends:


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Aston


----------



## pixie23

Good morning ladies, or whatever time of day it is where you are! I hope you're all having a blessed day!


----------



## Elski

Evening lovelies! :wave:

Hello PurpleLove and BlueHadeda!

Noone knows about TTC yet, I don't really want to tell people as I then feel like I'm under pressure and that people will ask all the time how it's going :wacko:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Shabutie - Yay!! It's coming round quick now....107 days to go :)

We're getting there now, next big things are deciding on how big I want the tiers for our cake and making the invites (I've decided on cake and invite but it's my Nan and I are that are doing them - I'm also making fudge for our favours) and I'm also going shopping at the end of the month for my underwear, shoes and jewellery.

Aside from MIL stresses, actually just general IL stresses it's all going well so far! How about you?

FAO all Zumba peeps: I LOVE it!! I lost 4 stone with SW over 14 months (reached target Dec '10) and my resolution for this year was to improve my fitness so I now do 2x zumba classes per week and also a kettlebell class too :)

Will do my vote now!

xxx


----------



## Elski

Ooooh I love a wedding, how exciting!


----------



## Shabutie

Stacey_Ann said:


> Shabutie - Yay!! It's coming round quick now....107 days to go :)
> 
> We're getting there now, next big things are deciding on how big I want the tiers for our cake and making the invites (I've decided on cake and invite but it's my Nan and I are that are doing them - I'm also making fudge for our favours) and I'm also going shopping at the end of the month for my underwear, shoes and jewellery.
> 
> Aside from MIL stresses, actually just general IL stresses it's all going well so far! How about you?
> 
> FAO all Zumba peeps: I LOVE it!! I lost 4 stone with SW over 14 months (reached target Dec '10) and my resolution for this year was to improve my fitness so I now do 2x zumba classes per week and also a kettlebell class too :)
> 
> Will do my vote now!
> 
> xxx

Ooo exciting, you seem like you have IL issues just like I do, I dont get why they have to be so difficult :grr:

Yeah everything is pretty much sorted, until OH comes home and we sort out his suits, but he isnt home until 5 weeks before. Everything is booked up its just the little details that I need to do, but there are so many of them :haha:

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> One Group name is steaming way ahead :thumbup:
> 
> If you want your vote to count ~ PM me :comp:
> 
> (How showbiz do I sound!:coolio:)

Cool! Can't wait to find out! :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi all, as the HR lady :haha: I am compiling all of our details to go into the first post.

So I just want a little bit of information from each of our members if thats okay :thumbup:

Information needed:

Name

Age

DOB 
(you dont have to include the year) Can you write the month out please, because English and Americans say them back to front from each other)

Children you have

Your location

What number baby you are WTT for

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for :blue: or :pink:

A random fact about yourself

Your favourite colour


I think that is all.
Also, when you are starting to TTC (because I know we are all in the Autumn, but some are starting at variey stages) can you please let me know as we shall send some :dust: your way in the first post.

:flower:

ETA: You can either PM me or do it through a post in here!


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> Hakunamatata, I love your 2012 baby banner. So cute!

I totally got the idea I think from Shabutie because she was making test banners for our group! I saw the website on the banner and thought I'd make 1 of my own lol


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Hakunamatata, I love your 2012 baby banner. So cute!
> 
> I totally got the idea I think from Shabutie because she was making test banners for our group! I saw the website on the banner and thought I'd make 1 of my own lolClick to expand...

Ha I saw someone else with a banner and noticed the website too so checked it out. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I like how it sparkles and shines :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

if i could get on my PC and not the lappy those glittery signatures are easy to make :)


----------



## hakunamatata

How would you make them? What kind of program do you need?


----------



## pichi

i just use Photoshop and animate them in that :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Ahhhh. DH knows Photoshop, I should harass him and have him show me how to do it.


----------



## Shabutie

I wish I had photoshop. I used to to use it at college for art porjects. Dont think I'd have a clue how to work it now! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

It seems complicated. But I'd love to learn.


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Noelle


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Elizabeth


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Hayley

OOooo not long and the name of our group will be revealed! So exciting... we become Official! :happydance:

(Off to bed now ladies)


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Yuki

good night!


----------



## kellysays2u

Name game: Isabella 
Good night lovely ladies. I am about to watch the season finale of Greys Anatomy and then maybe the episode of Army Wives I missed then off to bed for me :) 
Can't wait to learn our group name in the morning.


----------



## hakunamatata

Name game - Ariel

Enjoy your shows!


----------



## pixie23

Name Game: Lynn


----------



## hakunamatata

name game - Natalie


----------



## LovePurple

NAME GAME: Emma (the name of my new niece we're expecting next month) =)


----------



## hakunamatata

Ariel


----------



## kellysays2u

Name Game: Alethea


----------



## kellysays2u

Oops.
Name Game: Laila


----------



## hakunamatata

Abel


----------



## mouse_chicky

Name Game: Leanne


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well.

I have three more pills before it's just solo condoms for me!:happydance: Now all I need is for AF to come to I can see what my cycle is.


----------



## skybluheaven

_*Ok ladies....I need to know who all wants to play WTTer superlatives...pm me to tell me if u wanna play...it would also be kinda helpful if u could offer one or two suggestions for possible superlative...example "most likely to faint when getting BFP" or simply something like "most addicted to posting"....just basically a most or most likely to...

After I get submissions I will either narrow down or fill in the superlative list to fit the amount of players...maybe a couple extra to give options...then I will post the list of superlatives...list of players...and give y'all a time frame to pm me ur votes (don't worry I know were busy...ill give a week or two)...at this point we will work on blinkies lol...shun the blinkies are always holding us back...however I can't work on getting them till I know what superlatives we are using!!! I've already spoke with a few makers so we will see!!! *_

Ok now for unofficial business!!! How are all u lovely ladies...I feel like I miss so much while getting things together...but im getting tons of great help getting stuff together...I've got to make all this behind the scenes contacting and working things out...soooo please don't think im being flakey!!! Im still here...I read every post...just wish I was able to reply to them all!!! 

Thanks to shabutie our HR lady and Iheartbaby#1 our group admin...and kellyC75 my partner in crime and dear dear hakunamatata who I bounce ideas off of sometimes and is sooo helpful too..mouse chicky bc well this was inspired by her...and all u lovely chatty...fun..creative ladies.I think I might be able to hold this together!!!

Can y'all believe it has only been about 3 and a half days since this group started!!! Geeezz...speachless...im just plain speachless at u ladies..<---- ok ok for those who know me a lil know this isn't true...im never speachless ...hehe but I am super duper amazed!!!!

Kyas father is gone back out of town again....soooo here I am single parent pretty much lol...and apparently we can't be millionaires and have a full time maid sooooo I gotta clean too!!! I watched some reruns of "Desperate Housewives " today while vacuuming...dusting and steam mopping!!!! I felt like a desperate housewife!! Luckily I babywear kya and she was on my back the whole time in her beco butterfly 2 carrier...life is so much easier with a carrier!! I just moved into this house Kyas dad bought like a month ago and I still have stuff not hung up on some walls...now that im in a pretty and brand new home...I feel like I need brand new stuff to put in it...nothing seems to coordinate right...grrrr but I think asking for new furniture and decor may be asking for too much lol

OH WELL!!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have three more pills before it's just solo condoms for me!:happydance: Now all I need is for AF to come to I can see what my cycle is.

Ohhh exciting!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Skybluheaven, I know how it is with a new home. It takes ages to get it how you want it, and then you change your mind! The good thing is that new houses have less accumulated dust!:haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Less dust is a lifesaver!!!! I hate dusting!! Makes my nose itch!!!


----------



## pixie23

mouse_chicky said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have three more pills before it's just solo condoms for me!:happydance: Now all I need is for AF to come to I can see what my cycle is.

Yay! :happydance: Just a reminder of how close we all are to switching to ttc!

Goodnight and good morning to all ladies! Wish me luck on my ultra sound tomorrow (friday) for my gall bladder.

Name Game: Erik


----------



## BlueHadeda

Name game: kyle

Morning everyone! Or is it good afternoon or good evening?

Pixie, good luck with that sonar! Hope it's nothing too serious. :hugs:

Mouse_Chicky, yay on the 3 pills left!!! I know how you feel. I started folic acid yesterday. :happydance: Freaked my dh out completely...:haha:

Skybluheaven...enjoy the new house!!! And good luck with the dusting...I hate it too! But :iron: is my worst.


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Elvina

Morning all, well it is here :haha:

Pixie: Best of luck with your scan today :hugs:

Skybluheaven: I feel like a desparate housewife sometimes, I hate cleaning. It must be exciting in a new place though? When we moved into our house we set everything up where we wanted it, and only recently have we got everything where we want it. The layout is always changing. lol. I also know what it's like being a 'single mum'. My OH has been gone 2 months now, so I've been going solo, and still have another 10 weeks of it. It is strange because I do feel like a single mum, like when I have to go shopping or I take Amara anywhere, so I cant wait for him to come home, if only he takes of nappy duty! :haha:

So were in the same boat :friends: How long is your OH away for?

I shall also try and think of some suggestions! :thumbup:

*And finally, thanks to those who have emailed me your info, if you have still to do it, please have a look on page 9, all the infomation that I need from you is there. *


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :flower:

:wohoo: Its almost time for the group name to be announced! :wohoo:




Shabutie said:


> OOOooo HR lady... Love it!
> 
> I will gladly do all of that. I love organising things (as if you couldnt tell :haha:), so this is perfect for me.
> :friends:

Yey ~ Congrats on your promotion :headspin:



Shabutie said:


> Hi all, as the HR lady :haha: I am compiling all of our details to go into the first post.
> 
> So I just want a little bit of information from each of our members if thats okay :thumbup:
> 
> Information needed:
> 
> Name Kelly
> 
> Age 35
> 
> DOB November
> 
> Children you have 2 Sons aged 18 years & 7 years (8 in a couple of weeks :cake:) And my Daughter aged 5months
> 
> Your location UK
> 
> What number baby you are WTT for Number 4!
> 
> What gender baby you are secretly wishing for :blue: or :pink: 'Secretly' another Girl cloud9:)
> 
> A random fact about yourself: Ive been a proud Vegetarian for 21 years :bunny:
> 
> Your favourite colour: Green
> 
> when you are starting to TTC: August




hakunamatata said:


> I like how it sparkles and shines :thumbup:

Me too!....:dance:



pixie23 said:


> Goodnight and good morning to all ladies! Wish me luck on my ultra sound tomorrow (friday) for my gall bladder.

Good luck....:hug: Thinking of you




BlueHadeda said:


> But :iron: is my worst.

Im with you on that ~ :devil:


----------



## KellyC75

With over 60% of the votes ~Our official group name will be:




:yipee:'Autumn Acorns':yipee:


----------



## Shabutie

OOOOOoooo WAHOOO.... :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks Kelly! :thumbup:

Keep 'em rolling girls!


----------



## vaniilla

Morning everyone :flower: can I join in? We're going to start ttc in october :) I'm really looking forward to it and it'll be nice to have other people to wtt with! none of our relatives know or will know as they'd be too judgmental about two babies close in age :wacko: 

is there going to be a group siggie? 

Name Ada

Age 20

DOB October 8th 
(you dont have to include the year) Can you write the month out please, because English and Americans say them back to front from each other)

Children you have One son called Rowan born on 22nd of October 2010 

Your location Bath

What number baby you are WTT for NO 2

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for :girl:

A random fact about yourself I'm starting crocheting soon & I love knitting

Your favourite colour purple or red


----------



## Shabutie

:wave:

Welcome to the Autumn Acorns! 

Thank you for your information, when Skybluheaven comes online she will add your name to the first post :thumbup:

Your little boy looks adorable. 

I think most of us arent telling family because we know we will be judged in some sort of way. 

I am 21, and hoping for 2 under 2, so my family would think I am crazy, but it seems like a normal thiung in my family. Me and my sister are just over 2 years apart, and my mum and aunty are 13 months between them! 

:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to our group 'Autumn Acorns' Vaniila :hi: Lovely to have you join us

I remember you from the pregnancy threads :hugs2:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Welcome to our group 'Autumn Acorns' Vaniila :hi: Lovely to have you join us
> 
> I remember you from the pregnancy threads :hugs2:

I remember you too! :flower: its going to feel weird going through the ttc boards and pregnancy boards again, I miss them oddly enough :)


----------



## Shabutie

I cant wait to go through the pregnancy boards and seeing everyones scan pictures and babies :D So exciting :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> I cant wait to go through the pregnancy boards and seeing everyones scan pictures and babies :D So exciting :happydance:

me too! :happydance:

I didn't get a 4d scan with Rowan and I really want one with the next


----------



## Shabutie

Superlative suggestions for you Skybluheaven :thumbup:

Most inspiring 
Most imformative posts
Most likely to have their baby first
Most likely to have the shortest labour
Most likely to have the longest labour
Most likely to support you when your down
Most likely to get broody soon after birth

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

vaniilla said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait to go through the pregnancy boards and seeing everyones scan pictures and babies :D So exciting :happydance:
> 
> me too! :happydance:
> 
> I didn't get a 4d scan with Rowan and I really want one with the nextClick to expand...

Ooo I had one with Amara, it was amazing. I said to OH that before we start TTC any children we have to make sure we have the money to get a 4d scan, because we did it with Amara and it wouldnt be fair on the others, well not that they know, but not fair on me because I want to see them :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome vanilla! You'll find that our little group is the best around. ;)

Yay Autumn Acorns!!!:happydance::thumbup:

Good luck with your ultrasound pixie!:hugs:

Shabutie, my sis and I are 15 months apart,very close together like in your family, and we are very close (despite years of fighting and some degree of competition.:haha:) Even if I have a boy, I hope Kara has that kind of relationship with her sibling.

Just a question, I know this is a little early to be thinking about this, but come autumn, what happens when we get pregnant? Is there going to be an Autumn Acorns Graduates group? The reason I'm asking is that the last time I was ttc, I was in a lovely group, but once I got my BFP, I felt I had to move on; then I felt a little lost and alone in 1st trimester. Anyone else wonder about this?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Superlative option: most likely to have multiples!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Skybluheaven, I want to be part of the superlative game. It's you I tell, right? I wasn't sure. Post baby brain!


----------



## Shabutie

Mouse_Chicky: Well me and my sister dont get on at all :nope: We are just too different in every way, that we clash so bad. I am hoping that when she grows up a bit more (even though she is 2 years older then me) then we can get along, as we are both adults... but only time will tell. 

I hope that my children will get along so well. There is a 3 year gap between me and my brother, and we get along so well, so I think a brother/sister relationship can be just a close as a sister/sister. :thumbup:

Hmm, it's quite difficult really, becuase what if we had a Graduates thread, but then all but one gets a BFP, that one person will be stranded. I like the idea of a graduates thread, but we have time to figure it out... 

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Me and my sis clash too, but at the end of the day, we have each other's backs!

You're right about the being stranded thing. (Maybe we can keep both groups.) Sorry, I tend to count chickens before they're hatched.:blush:


----------



## Shabutie

Ha, I do that alot too.

I think we could have like a sub group withint this group.

Maybe on the first post we can list those who have 'Graduated' witht he details of EDD and then the gender when the time comes. But then all still talk in here, but will be a mix of TTC'er's and Graduates, but we all help, advise and chat as one big happy group?

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's a great idea!:thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

What do you girls think about this as our banner?

https://i.imgur.com/nfhkE.gif


----------



## vaniilla

I like it :D


----------



## BlueHadeda

Yay for Autumn Acorns!!! :happydance:

Shabuti, LOVE that banner! Beautiful! :thumbup:

Skybluheaven, can you add me to the superlatives game too, please?

Oh, and yes please girls, I would hate to share this road with you all only up to getting pregnant. That'll be sad, if someone has to leave and say goodbye. I thus vote for everyone to stay...whether they're WTT, TTC or preggies.

My daughter out of the blue told me today: "Mommy, I wish you can have a baby girl."
My oldest son said: "What if it's twins!"

:help: :help: :help:


----------



## vaniilla

BlueHadeda said:


> Yay for Autumn Acorns!!! :happydance:
> 
> Shabuti, LOVE that banner! Beautiful! :thumbup:
> 
> Skybluheaven, can you add me to the superlatives game too, please?
> 
> Oh, and yes please girls, I would hate to share this road with you all only up to getting pregnant. That'll be sad, if someone has to leave and say goodbye. I thus vote for everyone to stay...whether they're WTT, TTC or preggies.
> 
> My daughter out of the blue told me today: "Mommy, I wish you can have a baby girl."
> My oldest son said: "What if it's twins!"
> 
> :help: :help: :help:

I would love twins :haha: I know oh wouldn't lol I really wanted lo to be a twin.

I think its a great idea to keep the thread going through ttc and pregnancy, I also felt really lost in first tri.


----------



## Shabutie

I dont think I could cope with twins, as i'd be raising 3 under 2 almost single handed! :wacko: I think the idea of twins is lovely, to watch them grow and develop together. But I think if twins are your first babies, then you dont really know what to expect, so everything is the norm, whereas, having a single baby first you adjust your parenting to one baby, so to throw twins in the mix would be challenging.

Mind you any amount of babies are blessing... so bring it on! :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Augustus


----------



## skybluheaven

https://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x473/lovelyserendipity0211/BLINKIEGL1.gif 

OK HOW IS THIS FOR AN EXAMPLE OF OUR BLINKIES FOR SUPERLATIVES??? I decided to make them myself... i know they need glitter or something but just as a test run??


----------



## BlueHadeda

Name game: Shane

I agree Shabutie! The idea of twins is lovely. And it just does something to a mother-heart to see 2 little ones together. Playing, sleeping, looking-alike, etc. But I don't think I'd cope with 2 kids in primary school, a toddler and 2 babies!! I don't have a mother close-by to help me (mine passed on).

Like Vaniila, my dh would go ballistic! He's soooo scared of twins. So I decided NOT to tell him that at my age, and having had 3 babies already, my chances are statistically higher for twins. :haha:


----------



## kellysays2u

Name Game: Savannah

Name: Kelly

Age: 20

DOB: November 3rd 

Children you have: My daughter athena who just turned two April 17th.

Your location: New Hampshire, US or you can just put New England, US

What number baby you are WTT for: Two

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I don't really care either way. One day I will be all boy cause I want a boy and a girl then other times I am like another girl they will be closer and can share things. OH really want another girl.

A random fact about yourself: I volunteer as a domestic and sexual violence advocate nights and weekends. Its a hard job but i LOVE it. And I do get paid a small stipend which pays for the cell phone I use for it.

Your favourite colour: Blue or Purple. 
AND THE GOOD NEWS!!!! OH GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO now as long as he passes the 9 weeks of training ( I Know he will) we start ttc at the end :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh and I would hate to leave all you ladies so I say we stick together throughout the whole journey no matter what till the very last one of us has our babies. No matter how long it takes! But its not going to take long cause we are all awesome! I want us all pregnant by my 21st birthday! Then I won't be tempted to drink haha.


----------



## kellysays2u

Oops you ladies are too quick.
Name Game: Eliana


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> Just a question, I know this is a little early to be thinking about this, but come autumn, what happens when we get pregnant? Is there going to be an Autumn Acorns Graduates group? The reason I'm asking is that the last time I was ttc, I was in a lovely group, but once I got my BFP, I felt I had to move on; then I felt a little lost and alone in 1st trimester. Anyone else wonder about this?

 This is up to u girls...its ok for everyone to be in different stages in my opinion....those who have gotten successful BFPs can then offer hope and insight to others...some of us have already had lil ones...some fairly recently...so there would be pregnancy support and advice....its natural to want someone who can understand what ur going through but its also natural to be in different stages. I see no reason why we couldn't handle2 groups but u never know...maybe we wont have to...I say we cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to our group 'Autumn Acorns' Vaniila :hi: Lovely to have you join us
> 
> I remember you from the pregnancy threads :hugs2:
> 
> I remember you too! :flower: its going to feel weird going through the ttc boards and pregnancy boards again, I miss them oddly enough :)Click to expand...


I know what you mean ~ Even though my preganacy was tough going ~ I do really miss it all :cloud9: Mother Nature....Bless her :hugs:



mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome vanilla! You'll find that our little group is the best around. ;)
> 
> Yay Autumn Acorns!!!:happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Just a question, I know this is a little early to be thinking about this, but come autumn, what happens when we get pregnant? Is there going to be an Autumn Acorns Graduates group? The reason I'm asking is that the last time I was ttc, I was in a lovely group, but once I got my BFP, I felt I had to move on; then I felt a little lost and alone in 1st trimester. Anyone else wonder about this?


Mmm ~ This is a good point ~ I say, whatever happens we all stay together, some how? :kiss:



Shabutie said:


> What do you girls think about this as our banner?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nfhkE.gif

I think its amazing :happydance: Really love it ~ Is there anyway we could get it inside a cute little acorn? :shrug: Mayby thats a bit much to ask? Dont worry if you cant



skybluheaven said:


> https://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x473/lovelyserendipity0211/BLINKIEGL1.gif
> 
> OK HOW IS THIS FOR AN EXAMPLE OF OUR BLINKIES FOR SUPERLATIVES??? I decided to make them myself... i know they need glitter or something but just as a test run??

I love it ~ So awesome :happydance:



kellysays2u said:


> AND THE GOOD NEWS!!!! OH GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO now as long as he passes the 9 weeks of training ( I Know he will) we start ttc at the end :)

Fantastic news :happydance: You must both be so relieved ~ Celebration time I think!


----------



## skybluheaven

LADIES!!!! Sorry but please pm me with u request to play superlatives bc ur post may get lost among the others and u may not get added.....I have posts of mine the get lost and unreplied to myself lol and im like a host!!!! So plllease pm me with it bc I really wanna make sure everyone who wants to play gets to play!!!!!




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shabutie

Kelly: So glad your OH got the job :happydance:

KellyC75: That would be really cool if we could get it acorn shaped, i wouldnt have a clue how to tho. lol.

Skybluheaven: That blinkie is really cool, your a clever lady! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Vaniilla or well Ada....welcome to the group...im Jenna one of the hosts of this fantastical group of ladies!!!!!

BlueHadeda...im sorry I don't think I properly greeted u!!!!

Thanks everyone for suggestions of superlatives!!!!!

Shabutie....cute banner it has the autumy color and even my fave color so I love it!!! We could prolly edit out the website name too....this is why im having issues adding glitter to blinkies...is they wanna put wesite name on it and let's face it...blinkies are tiny and website names would cover it whole but I think i've figured out a way!!

KELLY IT IS SOOOOO AWESOME OH GOT THE JOB!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR U!!!!!!!!!!

Shabutie....I don't know that im clever...more like I got sick waiting on people to work with me...the faster they are made....the faster we can play!!!!! Lol and we know how I love games!!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

YAY I love our name!! And the blinkey! And the superlatives! For futue reference, I want in on all of the above! :haha: Still working on the FB thing... I don't use FB much, maybe 1x a week. 

I need to keep up with the thread a little better, methinks. :blush:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for all the support ladies! I'm hoping to start hearing information back on all of my testing soon!
kellysays2u: I'm so glad that your oH got the job! Congrats!
It's hard to keep track of everything, I'm not quite sure who all is currently separated from their OH's. My OH and I are currently separated by his job too, it's been 10 weeks so far, but I get to visit him next weekend!:happydance::hugs::happydance: 
We'll be able to officially continue our efforts at ttc when we are reunited - which will be when we move to England, but we don't have a definte move date yet and probably won't until the last minute, but it'll be sometime in the Aug/Sept time frame :thumbup: I think as of now that I am the only one in this thread that is separated for DH without a child yet. Do you think it is easier or harder to be apart with/out a child?When we're apart I get really lonely and the house is too quiet, so I think having a LO around will be great, but at the same time I worry that being by myself with a LO (and since we're military I won't ever have family near our home) I'll lose my sanity. -Though if he's ever going to be gone an extremely long time, I'll probably ask if any of my family can make an effort to visit then, or I'll make arrangements to visit them for a while, such as right now I moved back in with my parents because I didn't want to live alone for 6+ months.

Also I love the name, the name blinky, and the superlatives banners, they are all fantastic!


----------



## kellysays2u

I love the blinkies ladies! Super cute! I am getting photoshop this week so will let you know if I can make anything super cool. We learned how to make them in graphic design in HS but not sure if I will completely remember. But if I can help in anyway I definitely will!


----------



## Elski

Kellysays2u - that's great news about your OHs job! :happydance:

KellyC & Skyblueheaven - great jobs on the blinkies!!!

I think keep the group throughout whatever's going on, like others have said. It'd be such a shame for us all to go our separate ways once pregnant! It'll be nice to share the joys of the BFPs and to provide shoulders to cry on to those having a down moment or a hard time :flower:

HAPPY FRIDAY, by the way :winkwink:


----------



## Elski

How do I get a signature by the way? Can anyone recommend a good place? I used to have one ages ago but can't for the life of me remember where from or how to do it!! :dohh:


----------



## pixie23

I got my signature banner from daisypath.com


----------



## pixie23

Also to add the signature to BnB, you want to click the user CP link at the top of the page and then there will be little links down the left side of the page, you shoud see the link for edit signature there


----------



## KellyC75

Elski said:


> How do I get a signature by the way? Can anyone recommend a good place? I used to have one ages ago but can't for the life of me remember where from or how to do it!! :dohh:


If you see someone with a timeline or blinky that you would like ~ Just click on it & it should take you to the site :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Elski said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY, by the way :winkwink:


Right back at 'cha ~ :winkwink:

Have a lovely Weekend Girls :kiss:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Okies, I'm kinda caught up! lol

LOVE our name, deffo want an "Autumn Acorn" banner. On my to-do list is PM'ing my info and the superlative thing.....what do I with that??

xx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

FAO Shabutie :)


Name: Stacey

Age: 24

DOB: 6th August 
(you dont have to include the year) Can you write the month out please, because English and Americans say them back to front from each other)

Children you have: 0

Your location: Devon

What number baby you are WTT for: Number 1!

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: Boy (only because OH wants a boy first to then protect the little sister he wants to have after that lol)

A random fact about yourself: I am a zumba-holic!

Your favourite colour: Pink

xx


----------



## Elski

Oh yeah, I need to fill this in too!

Name: Elizabeth

Age: 34

DOB: 16th July

Children you have: 1

Your location: SE London, UK

What number baby you are WTT for: 2

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I WAS convinced I was having a boy until my scan, but now I've got a girl, I want another girl! 

A random fact about yourself: Haha, I can't think of anything interesting at the mo, will have to come back to this one!

Your favourite colour: Black


----------



## KellyC75

Stacey_Ann said:


> the superlative thing.....what do I with that??
> 
> xx

PM the superlative game ideas & if you wanna plat to 'skybluheaven' :winkwink:


----------



## pixie23

Stacey_Ann said:


> Okies, I'm kinda caught up! lol
> 
> LOVE our name, deffo want an "Autumn Acorn" banner. On my to-do list is PM'ing my info and the superlative thing.....what do I with that??
> 
> xx

if you want to be part of the superlatives game, pm skyblueheaven to let her know that you are interested


----------



## pixie23

you beat me to it Kelly


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

It's going to be public anyway so i will just post my info here! :)

*Name:* Allie
*Age:* 22
*DOB: * May 15 
*Children you have:* 1 boy
*Your location:* WI, USA
*What number baby you are WTT for:* #2
*What gender baby you are secretly wishing for:* :pink: this time
*A random fact about yourself:* I like to garden and I LOVE SOCKS! :haha:
*Your favourite colour:* Green!

I also came up with some superlative ideas:

The shyest member.
The cheeriest member.
Most likely to make you laugh.
Most likely to have 10 kids.
Most likely to freak out during the 2WW.
Most likely to take the most baby pictures.
Most likely to have the cutest nursery.
Most likely to throw the best birthday parties.

I just want to say that i am LOVING that banner for our group!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Name: Jenna

Age: 28

DOB: Feb. 11th

Children you have: one daughter Kya Audrey born on Sept. 22nd 2010

Your location

What number baby you are WTT for: #2

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for :blue:

A random fact about yourself: I can belly dance and have met a few celebrities.

Your favourite colour: Purple

Will be TTCing after Sept. 22nd...not sure of exact date!


----------



## skybluheaven

If u could pick any place in the world for u baby to be conceived where would it be???

Google a pic of the place and add to ur post if u would like!!!!





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## vaniilla

https://buzfairy.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/st-regis-bora-bora-7.png

Bora Bora :cloud9:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Mine would definitely be Italy. Me and OH plan on going to Venice for our honeymoon!! Got a little carried away with the pics :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Italy 1.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 1









Italy 2.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 2









Italy 3.jpg
File size: 78.8 KB
Views: 1









Italy 4.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kellysays2u

Santorini :) 
I want to go visit there so bad :)
 



Attached Files:







Santorini Greece.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kellysays2u

Bora Bora looks like paradise :)
I have always wanted to visit Italy. Although Greece is top on my list :)


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Mine would definitely be Italy. Me and OH plan on going to Venice for our honeymoon!! Got a little carried away with the pics :haha:

Awesome!! I went to Venice about 10 years ago and I loved it! We actually started in Rome, then went to Florence, and finished off in Venice. (All in a week, so it was a little rushed!) You and hubby will have to take a gondola ride. How romantic! :kiss:


----------



## vaniilla

My parents are from Italy :flower: we're originally from a village up in the north Cunico, Asti, which I always find funny as thats where the sacla sauces are from lol we moved here when I was 5 people always find it odd when they see my parents typical loud italians and they see me and I don't sound the same lol :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

shabutie said:


> what do you girls think about this as our banner?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nfhke.gif

love it!


----------



## skybluheaven

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSS_kWdt5-BuDhbuBBw8gHR2oiL4-jJ4WpSIoQkeqVBmhcuxlOu

https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcToISRrIzbVNq9p0lZ9kbQSk6ASMv-k8lQtVm81JnKbZVzFyMy26w

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRWLWvpwdPtEn610V6kAXoIUztumdz-oRfqZlmwEYxUWu2Hfh1AwA

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTe6vd16nizx6kLls47nMguTJDwWt6y2KBbHGrnPf9GY3QpfNIhfA

I got carried away with pics too lol Bali is my choice...I've been there a few times and love the perfect beaches...festivals..and exotic culture.







~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hakunamatata

Name - HM (real name on Facebook)

Age - 31

DOB - February 1

Children you have - just hairy furbabies so far 

Your location - New England, USA

What number baby you are WTT for - first!

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for - I want a girl, DH wants a boy! But honestly I'd be happy w/ either.

A random fact about yourself - I like knitting (simple stuff) and I love visiting Europe

Your favourite colour - pink, purple, blue


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Mine would definitely be Italy. Me and OH plan on going to Venice for our honeymoon!! Got a little carried away with the pics :haha:
> 
> Awesome!! I went to Venice about 10 years ago and I loved it! We actually started in Rome, then went to Florence, and finished off in Venice. (All in a week, so it was a little rushed!) You and hubby will have to take a gondola ride. How romantic! :kiss:Click to expand...

What a fun trip for you! The furthest vacation i've been on was to Hawaii and obviously thats still in the US so i'm suuuuuper excited! :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

I bet you're going to love it!!

btw I added the banner to my signature. I am thinking we should all save to our computer and upload to our own Photobucket account or another site like that, that way it doesn't drain everyone else's bandwidth... that okay?


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata said:


> I bet you're going to love it!!
> 
> btw I added the banner to my signature. I am thinking we should all save to our computer and upload to your own Photobucket account or another site like that, that way it doesn't drain everyone's bandwidth... that okay?

Sounds good to me! I think skyblueheaven wanted to get rid of the website label, though.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh that's possible to do?


----------



## hakunamatata

I will just use this banner until we have the updated one w/o the link.


----------



## skybluheaven

May be possible...may not so if y'all wanna go ahead and use it that's fabulous too!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Cool! I was so excited and I couldn't wait! :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Evening all, 
Thanks for everyone's infomation they have sent! :)

Just got back from my nan's. Friday is weigh in club at my nan's, with me, my mum and nan. We all get weighed then nan makes us jacket potato and salad for dinner... and I only went and lost 3lb's this week. So I have lost 5lbs in 2 weeks :happydance: I want to loose a bit before my wedding. :thumbup:

Pixie: I actually find having my OH away while having a baby has been a bit easier because I have a focus, and she takes up so much of my time that I dont have much time to sit and think about OH not being here, it's mainly at night when I sit down and dont focus on much that I start to remember OH isnt here. I think that is because night times are usually our time to relax and watch a film together (I never watch films when OH is away, only when he is home) You dont feel so alone in the house because there is a baby, and along with a baby comes added housework. My OH has been away 8 weeks, and it really doesnt feel like that long. In under 10 weeks time he will be home, so I am sure those 10 weeks will fly by. Before, when I didnt have Amara, the tima apart seemed to drag on.

:flower:


----------



## kellysays2u

So I was playing around with gimp... and this was the outcome... might use it for my siggie.
 



Attached Files:







autumn acorns siggy.gif
File size: 114.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh thats really sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Super cute Kelly!


----------



## Shabutie

So I was having another fiddle and came up with this, but I couldnt get glitter on there, sorry. What do you guys think?

https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/9254/64093088742f74m3.jpg


----------



## kellysays2u

Shabutie said:


> So I was having another fiddle and came up with this, but I couldnt get glitter on there, sorry. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/9254/64093088742f74m3.jpg

I LOVE IT! I think glitter with that one would actual not make it look as good. But if we want glitter maybe theres someway to add it?


----------



## hakunamatata

It's awesome!!!


----------



## Shabutie

I think I prefer it to the other one. I think glitter would detract from it, I wouldnt have the first clue on how to add glitter anyway, im not the technical :haha:


----------



## CheerCoach

Ahhhh!!! Everytime I am away I come back to find so many messages I can't keep up! Hopefully I can find time later this evening to scroll through and catch up.

I was so excited though I wanted to share :) My husband has been a little unsure about trying again. He'll say, "Yeah, sure." or similar...but not seemed so excited about it...but last night he asked me when would be safe to start trying! I was a bit floored because it's normally me explaining all the reasons why we should have one more...but he seems to be fully on board. I can't explain how happy this makes me. Plus, Mackenzie is doing amazing!! She gets to come home next week, no set day yet...but the doc said next week for sure (probably Wed or Thurs). 

Oh, I am soooo happy!

I have a question though...although both hubby and I will want a healthy baby...he asked me how we can try to conceive a boy (we have the 3 girls). I know ultimately it won't matter once baby is born, but it'd make things complete if we had a boy. Anyone have ideas or now methods I can start researching between now and Autumn?

Hope everyone is doing great and I hope to catch up on the happenings soon. :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Christey that is fantastic news about Mackenzie! I am glad all is going well with her.

OOooo I bet you were in shock when he brought the subject up, my OH never brings the subject up, he just goes with whatever I say as he is usually too into his x-box! :haha:

I did a little look online, and here are some things, but they do sound like old wives tales!


"Before even having sex, your partner can increase his sperm count by wearing loose-fitting trousers and sponging his scrotum with cool water, which is good for making boy babies. When it comes to doing the deed, you and your partner should do it doggy style, and you should try and climax first. The best time to have sex is just after ovulation." 

"boy sperms are faster swimmers, but die easily in acidic CM... so have sex near to Ovulation and in a position that leaves the spermies near to the cervix (doggy style etc)"


"Allow your husband to seduce you into sex first.
Be a worrywart.
Dad &#8211; drink lots of sodas
Eat red meat and salty snacks (such as pretzels)
Have intercourse at night.
Have intercourse on the odd days of the month.
Have &#8220;standing&#8221; intercourse.
Have intercourse when there is a quarter moon.
Have intercourse with you on your belly and your husband on your back.
(Here&#8217;s a good one) Sleep to the left of your husband.
Make sure your husband climaxes first.
Point your head to the north while having intercourse.
Stay on your back after intercourse to give the &#8220;boy&#8221; sperm a chance to get to the egg.
Warm up his testicles."


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmm... I've heard that worry and anxiety can make you less fertile... also don't see how sleeping on one side or the other matters... I'm with you in that I'm questioning these :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

And point your head north while you're coming?? I will have to get a compass :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

I can just imagine trying to do all of those would kill the romance in the bedroom. 

'No darling your on the wrong side of me...'

'Shut up and point North...'

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

:rofl: Those were great to read. Although besides the one that male spermies swim faster and die quicker so to do the deed closer to ovulation they all just sound funny.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> I can just imagine trying to do all of those would kill the romance in the bedroom.
> 
> 'No darling your on the wrong side of me...'
> 
> 'Shut up and point North...'
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Shabutie said:


> "boy sperms are faster swimmers, but die easily in acidic CM... so have sex near to Ovulation and in a position that leaves the spermies near to the cervix (doggy style etc)"

I've heard there is some real evidence to supporting this. To me it's not worth it though because you have to be very exact and if you're not you're more likely to conceive another girl. :shrug: I could be wrong probably just another wives tale. 

I read on another forum that some ladies put boy or girl pacifiers (of whichever sex they desire) under their bed for good luck :haha: Kinda silly but kinda fun.


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Christey that is fantastic news about Mackenzie! I am glad all is going well with her.
> 
> OOooo I bet you were in shock when he brought the subject up, my OH never brings the subject up, he just goes with whatever I say as he is usually too into his x-box! :haha:
> 
> I did a little look online, and here are some things, but they do sound like old wives tales!
> 
> 
> "Before even having sex, your partner can increase his sperm count by wearing loose-fitting trousers and sponging his scrotum with cool water, which is good for making boy babies. When it comes to doing the deed, you and your partner should do it doggy style, and you should try and climax first. The best time to have sex is just after ovulation."
> 
> "boy sperms are faster swimmers, but die easily in acidic CM... so have sex near to Ovulation and in a position that leaves the spermies near to the cervix (doggy style etc)"
> 
> 
> "Allow your husband to seduce you into sex first.
> Be a worrywart.
> Dad &#8211; drink lots of sodas
> Eat red meat and salty snacks (such as pretzels)
> Have intercourse at night.
> Have intercourse on the odd days of the month.
> Have &#8220;standing&#8221; intercourse.
> Have intercourse when there is a quarter moon.
> Have intercourse with you on your belly and your husband on your back.
> (Here&#8217;s a good one) Sleep to the left of your husband.
> Make sure your husband climaxes first.
> Point your head to the north while having intercourse.
> Stay on your back after intercourse to give the &#8220;boy&#8221; sperm a chance to get to the egg.
> Warm up his testicles."

Some of these sound silly but some I can believe...of course its proven that men should west lose fitting boxers instead of tighter underwear...also proven they shouldn't get into hottubs and so on bc the extreme heat kills sperm count.

Doggy style make sense or any position the cause sperm to be closer to cervix....im not sure if it matters who climaxes first long as its pretty close together bc our cervix opens slightly during and after orgasm so it really just leaves a larger opening for them to get through. I have also heard a lot about boy sperm swimming faster for short spurts and girl sperm swimming slower but for longer spurts...soooo the closer they are when they start the better chance a boy will get there.

However when I was TTC last time and was visiting a fertility specialist they said it id best to chart ur cycles for a few months while waiting and try to pin point ur ovulation day by checkin and charting ur body temp first thing in the morning bc u get out of bed or even move....watching for signs of ovulation that ur body puts off....when u think u have pin pointed an approx time u can then test ur approx. Time with one of those ovulation tests...after a month or two of knowing u true ovulation time u then make sure to do the deed a few days around that time

Example...if I normally ovulate about 16 days after my cycles starts I would need to do the deed maybe day 14 incase its early...day 16....and day 18 of cycle...maybe even day 20 to be sure...they say u shouldn't do it everyday bc that doesn't allow for a good build up of sperm....it can take sperm 12 to 24 hours to make it to the egg I believe and the egg only lives about a day or 2 so doing it the day after u ovulate may be cutting it close and sperm may not make it before egg dies. However if u bed every other day during that time it means a fresh supply of sperm will just be waiting for egg...sperm CAN live in the body for like a week in perfect conditions but more commonly its 2 to 3 days.

There are also tons of lil remedies u can take to improve ur cervical mucus and make it more friendly to the sperm..and just stuff that helps give u the best chance possible....I did all the stuff and it worked for me when I had trouble before I did it...of course I also had problems carrying baby...so I lost pregnancies 4 times and had to start over...where that's good is that I ttced for like a little over 4 years and have tried everything!!! I know what works for me...sooo hopefully it wont be difficult this time lol. Also maybe some of this knowledge I gathered that may be useless to others will be beneficial to u ladies!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

*I HAVE ONLY RECEIVED 5 NOMINATIONS FOR WTTER OF THE WEEK!!!! SO PLEASE PM ME WITH UR NOMINEE IF U HAVE NOT!!! I WILL ANNOUNCE WINNER ON SUNDAY!!!!

ALSO DON'T FORGET TO PM ME AND TELL ME IF U WOULD LIKE TO PLAY SUPERLATIVES...IF U ALREADY HAVEN'T THAT IS!!!

LASTLY, IF U HAVE NOT BEEN ADDED TO SECRET GARDEN ON FACEBOOK AND WOULD LIKE TO PLEASE LET ME KNOW...WE WILL FIGURE IT OUT (I've had issues findind some people lol but we will get it done just keep in contact with me till we can find a way to get u added)*


----------



## pixie23

You ladies are amazing!


----------



## pixie23

hakunamatata said:


> And point your head north while you're coming?? I will have to get a compass :rofl:




Shabutie said:


> I can just imagine trying to do all of those would kill the romance in the bedroom.
> 
> 'No darling your on the wrong side of me...'
> 
> 'Shut up and point North...'
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:

Some of them do have some truth like skyblueheaven and iHeartbaby#1 pointed out, but most of them are ridiculous! Thanks for a great laugh before bed!


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> And point your head north while you're coming?? I will have to get a compass :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I can just imagine trying to do all of those would kill the romance in the bedroom.
> 
> 'No darling your on the wrong side of me...'
> 
> 'Shut up and point North...'
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Some of them do have some truth like skyblueheaven and iHeartbaby#1 pointed out, but most of them are ridiculous! Thanks for a great laugh before bed!Click to expand...

I know...I laughed so hard at some of them that I woke Kya and she looked at me like I was crazy!!!:rofl:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Ooh I'm not part of the facebook group :) xx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

And I love BOTH signatures - I was just impatient and added the sparkly one before I caught up and saw the newer one too lol xx


----------



## CheerCoach

Vaniila...I love your Bora Bora photo...I had a similar one on my desktop for ages. Just looking at the photo makes me relaxed :) If I ever make it there I doubt I'd leave...at least not willingly!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :flower:



skybluheaven said:


> and have met a few celebrities.

....Ohhh, tell us more! :coolio:




Shabutie said:


> I only went and lost 3lb's this week. So I have lost 5lbs in 2 weeks :happydance: I want to loose a bit before my wedding. :thumbup:

Yey ~ Well done you :dance:



kellysays2u said:


> So I was playing around with gimp... and this was the outcome... might use it for my siggie.

I think thats so sweet :cloud9:



Shabutie said:


> So I was having another fiddle and came up with this, but I couldnt get glitter on there, sorry. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/9254/64093088742f74m3.jpg

I really love it ~ Same as my avatar :winkwink:

I would love to use it :headspin: & to be honest, I cantr believe im about to say this but......I dont even miss the glitter!!! :saywhat:



CheerCoach said:


> I was so excited though I wanted to share :) My husband has been a little unsure about trying again. He'll say, "Yeah, sure." or similar...but not seemed so excited about it...but last night he asked me when would be safe to start trying! I was a bit floored because it's normally me explaining all the reasons why we should have one more...but he seems to be fully on board. I can't explain how happy this makes me. Plus, Mackenzie is doing amazing!! She gets to come home next week, no set day yet...but the doc said next week for sure (probably Wed or Thurs).
> 
> Oh, I am soooo happy!

That is such great news :cloud9: Really am so happy for you

How fantastic that you get your LO home next week :cloud9:



Shabutie said:


> I can just imagine trying to do all of those would kill the romance in the bedroom.
> 
> 'No darling your on the wrong side of me...'
> 
> 'Shut up and point North...'
> 
> :rofl:

........:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I read on another forum that some ladies put boy or girl pacifiers (of whichever sex they desire) under their bed for good luck :haha: Kinda silly but kinda fun.

I have plenty of 'Girl pacifiers' under my bed where my Daughter drops them out of her cot! :winkwink:


----------



## CheerCoach

I laughed so much reading the ways to conceive a boy :) 

I'll be sharing with hubby and I bet everything we do will be in the northern direction!


----------



## Shabutie

Morning you two! :wave:

I dont think I will tell OH about those ways to concieve a boy, because i'd love another girl, and he may take them literally and ensure we do all of them. I'll just tell him to relax and get his juices flowing :rofl:

I'm off to find a picutre of where I'd love to concieve.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

KellyC75 said:


> https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/9254/64093088742f74m3.jpg
> 
> I really love it ~ Same as my avatar :winkwink:
> 
> I would love to use it :headspin: & to be honest, I cantr believe im about to say this but......I dont even miss the glitter!!! :saywhat:

Are you sure your feeling okay? :winkwink: I like it the best so far, but I think Skybluheaven mgith be doing some, or that could be the ones for the superlatives games :shrug:

:flow:


----------



## Shabutie

So this is where I would love to concieve... China.

I am not fussed about holidays abroad if Im honest. I'd rather settle for the holidays i've been on since I was little, but if money was no object then I would love to do a tour around china. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Where i'd love to concieve.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BlueHadeda

Morning everyone!

Thanx for the laughs...:haha: Loved some of those ideas on how to concieve a boy!

We've been fortunate so far, we got what we wanted twice. First time we just wanted to be pregnant so we didn't care about the gender. Second time though, I desperately wanted a little girl. So we bd'ed on day 11 and 12, and on day 16-17 I ovulated. I got my little girl! Then, with the 3rd one, dh asked for another boy. So we bd's on day 15, and on day 16 I ovulated. We got our boy! I'm gonna try our method for a girl again, and just hope for the best this time. I do believe that it lies in a Higher Hand than ours in the end.

Cheercoach, I'm so happy for you!! Both on your daughter hopefully coming home SOON, and on your hubby to be on board with the next one. I know exactly how you feel. My hubby sort of agrees to another, but he's not really on board yet, and I also want him to want it. To be excited. To enjoy it! Not just do it for me.

Shabuti, I can't see the banner you created?! It says domain not registered? Maybe it's because I'm in another country?

SkybluHeaven, what is this "writer of the week" thing we have to vote for? I guess I missed a few posts somewhere!


----------



## Shabutie

Oh, it might be because of that, im not sure.

The WTT'er of the week, is where each week we nominate a person in the group who we think deserves the title. I thinkSkybluheaven said your nomination could be for any reasons like:

Did well at something at home: eg. weight loss, job promption
Most helpful to you

all that kinda stuff, I cant really think to much atm :haha: and then you just send your vote to Skybluheaven :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Girls... I still havent recieved all of the personal information bit. 

I have recieved them from these members so far:
KellyC75
Hakunamatata 
Vaniilla 
iHeartbaby#1 
Elski 
Stacey_Ann 
Skybluheaven 
Pixie23 
Bluehadeda 
Mouse_Chicky

So I am just waiting on the following members:
Jackyx
Augie
Mrs_T
Pichi
Kellysays2u
MackMomma8
KaensMommy11
CheerCoach
LovePurple


----------



## vaniilla

so I've already done a shopping list of all the things I want for the next baby lol and because I'm extra sad I've done two separate lists - one for a boy one for a girl lol I was discussing car seats with oh last night while he was watching tv :haha: anyone else doing something similar? :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

No :nope:, I doubt we will need to do a shopping list because we will have so much stuff left over from Amara. We brought all newborn and 0-3 stuff in neutral so that it could reused on any future babies reguardless of sex. 

If, when I get pregnant, and If it turns out to be a :blue: then I will just pick up things here and there like I did with Amara. I will probably go for the same cotbed and matress as I did with Amara.

Pushchairs are my struggle at the mo. I SO want a Mama and Papa's Sola in green, but it wouldnt really work for 2 under 2, but I dont really want a double buggy. 

I love looking at baby clothes though, so cute.

It's good your OH talks about it all with you :)

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Some 'ideas' on how to concieve a :pink: :haha:

 You have sex earlier on in your cycle, a few days before your day of ovulation. This is because female sperm are thought to be stronger and therefore last longer than male sperm, who will die off before reaching the egg

 your partner reaches orgasm before you

 you have sex frequently to lower your partner's sperm count, and so increase the chances of the female sperm reaching the egg first

 you keep penetration shallow

 you stop having unprotected sex four to five days before ovulation, to minimise the chances of the male sperm reaching the egg first

 your partner keeps his genitals warm by wearing close-fitting underwear and tight trousers (although this isn't likely to do his general fertility any good!)

 you suggested the love-making

 you make love in the afternoon

 you make love on even days of the month

 you put a wooden spoon under your bed and a pink ribbon under your pillow

 you drink plenty of milk and eat dairy products such as cheese and yoghurt, unsalted foods, rice, pasta, certain vegetables, mineral water, limited amounts of meat and potatoes, but avoid salt and any salty foods, wine and beer, fresh fruit, spinach, tomatoes and mushrooms, chocolate, coffee and tea. 


Both of you should eat fish and vegetables.

Eat chocolate  (this would be a cinch for me  however I do have a son also!)

Have intercourse during a full moon.

Have intercourse with the man on top. (Another wives tale says for the woman to be on top)

Seduce your husband.

Stay calm and cool to conceive a girl.

You climax first and think pink.


----------



## Shabutie

"Nice slow penatration please mister"

"Sure, but get munching of that pile of chocolate and brocolli, I didn't wear those skin tight trouser's for nothing"

:rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

Shabutie said:


> "Nice slow penatration please mister"
> 
> "Sure, but get munching of that pile of chocolate and brocolli, I didn't wear those skin tight trouser's for nothing"
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

It makes it even better when you put it that way :)


----------



## vaniilla

I feel really bad for wanting a girl! its about 90% sure that we'll only have 2 kids and I would have liked to have a girl, I would love our baby just as much if its a boy but I still can't help wanting it to be a girl, I feel selfish for it grrrr! doesn't help that both of my cousins have had only girls a long with every other family friend we know thats given birth recently :dohh:


----------



## music81

Hello, can I join your group?
I'm anna, 30, got married in february and will be ttc in sept. i'm hoping to lose a bit of weight before then but struggling to give up my love of sweet food! i'm also on pills for anxiety at the moment so have to weigh up the pros and cons of being on them when ttc/pregnant.....it will be my first so will be good to share the experience with others x


----------



## vaniilla

music81 said:


> Hello, can I join your group?
> I'm anna, 30, got married in february and will be ttc in sept. i'm hoping to lose a bit of weight before then but struggling to give up my love of sweet food! i'm also on pills for anxiety at the moment so have to weigh up the pros and cons of being on them when ttc/pregnant.....it will be my first so will be good to share the experience with others x

Welcome to the group! :happydance: I'm also trying to lose weight before ttc :flower:


----------



## glowworm00

Hi, I've been with my fiancé now for almost 10 years and were going to start trying for our first in August! So excited!


----------



## music81

Hi Vaniilla,

thanks, how's losing weight going?...i'll be good for a week, then blow it....i want to lose weight, but i just feel i need my sweet food too!.........i'm not sure when your weight starts to affect fertility?


----------



## music81

hi glowworm....it's exciting isn't it!


----------



## vaniilla

music81 said:


> Hi Vaniilla,
> 
> thanks, how's losing weight going?...i'll be good for a week, then blow it....i want to lose weight, but i just feel i need my sweet food too!.........i'm not sure when your weight starts to affect fertility?

its not going too well atm, I do all the cooking as oh isn't too good at it so that doesn't help me stick to healthy food :haha: I keep saying 'tomorrow I'll cook for one and eat only vegetables myself" from what I remember its when your bmi is over 30/ or thereabout that it can affect it.


----------



## music81

oh right, luckily my OH will cook too...i've been on the slimming world diet before so i tend to cook from their cook books so my meals are generally healthy but it's the snacks in between....think my bmi is about 28 so i do need to lose some


----------



## BlueHadeda

Shabutie said:


> "Nice slow penatration please mister"
> 
> "Sure, but get munching of that pile of chocolate and brocolli, I didn't wear those skin tight trouser's for nothing"
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Sigh...and I so do like my :coffee: Now I have to hear it's not good for having a girl?! And salt! I can't go without salt...:nope: Geez, seems like it was a wonder I ever conceived a girl!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Welcome and hi, Music81 and Glowworm00! :hi:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## glowworm00

Yes it's very exciting! When did you decide to have a little one?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi everyone! And welcome to the new ladies!

I have a get-together to go to today. It's a good friend of mine who recently got a BFP. I honestly don't know if it was planned or unplanned as we haven't chatted in a while so we definitely need to catch up! I do know she's hoping for a girl and both she and her OH are excited.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> I feel really bad for wanting a girl! its about 90% sure that we'll only have 2 kids and I would have liked to have a girl, I would love our baby just as much if its a boy but I still can't help wanting it to be a girl, I feel selfish for it grrrr! doesn't help that both of my cousins have had only girls a long with every other family friend we know thats given birth recently :dohh:

I feel bad for wanting a girl too! But of course I'll be very happy with either!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey girls! Which banner are we going with? Or can we use both?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Music81 and Glowworm00!

I didn't get a chance to get on yesterday, so I'm loads behind. 

So happy to hear about Mckensie, Cheercoach!

Kellysays2u-congrats on your OH getting the job!
:happydance:
I found this neat site with a Chinese pregnancy calendar that supposed to predict gender. (If I conceive in August or September, I should have another girl!):thumbup:
https://www.baby-talk.co.uk/chinese_calendar.htm


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Hey girls! Which banner are we going with? Or can we use both?

I would say both should be fine :) 

have you tried the needle reading? (you can also do it with a ring) that tells you how many kids you'll have and what gender they'll be, all my relatives that we've tried it on its worked for in the right order, I got boy, girl, girl, boy and so did oh, its just a bit of fun but I like it :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Why is my ticker not showing up?


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Why is my ticker not showing up?

is it a 'the bump' ticker? mine is and its disappeared :( this happens every couple of months with their tickers grrr :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> Hello, can I join your group?
> I'm anna, 30, got married in february and will be ttc in sept. i'm hoping to lose a bit of weight before then but struggling to give up my love of sweet food! i'm also on pills for anxiety at the moment so have to weigh up the pros and cons of being on them when ttc/pregnant.....it will be my first so will be good to share the experience with others x


A warm welcome to 'Autumn Acorns' :hi:



glowworm00 said:


> Hi, I've been with my fiancé now for almost 10 years and were going to start trying for our first in August! So excited!

A warm welcome to 'Autumn Acorns' :hi:



mouse_chicky said:


> I found this neat site with a Chinese pregnancy calendar that supposed to predict gender. (If I conceive in August or September, I should have another girl!):thumbup:
> https://www.baby-talk.co.uk/chinese_calendar.htm

It worked for me with my Daughter ~ But says if I would like a Girl, it can only be Aug Nov Dec! :dohh:

Those that already have LO's ~ Did it work for you? :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> music81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I join your group?
> I'm anna, 30, got married in february and will be ttc in sept. i'm hoping to lose a bit of weight before then but struggling to give up my love of sweet food! i'm also on pills for anxiety at the moment so have to weigh up the pros and cons of being on them when ttc/pregnant.....it will be my first so will be good to share the experience with others x
> 
> 
> A warm welcome to 'Autumn Acorns' :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> glowworm00 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I've been with my fiancé now for almost 10 years and were going to start trying for our first in August! So excited!Click to expand...
> 
> A warm welcome to 'Autumn Acorns' :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I found this neat site with a Chinese pregnancy calendar that supposed to predict gender. (If I conceive in August or September, I should have another girl!):thumbup:
> https://www.baby-talk.co.uk/chinese_calendar.htmClick to expand...
> 
> It worked for me with my Daughter ~ But says if I would like a Girl, it can only be Aug Nov Dec! :dohh:
> 
> Those that already have LO's ~ Did it work for you? :shrug:Click to expand...

It didn't work for me, Rowan was supposed to be a girl according to that! :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

vaniilla said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Why is my ticker not showing up?
> 
> is it a 'the bump' ticker? mine is and its disappeared :( this happens every couple of months with their tickers grrr :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah, it's a bump ticker. I guess I'll just wait it out.


----------



## BlueHadeda

KellyC75 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I found this neat site with a Chinese pregnancy calendar that supposed to predict gender. (If I conceive in August or September, I should have another girl!):thumbup:
> https://www.baby-talk.co.uk/chinese_calendar.htm
> 
> It worked for me with my Daughter ~ But says if I would like a Girl, it can only be Aug Nov Dec! :dohh:
> 
> Those that already have LO's ~ Did it work for you? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes!! Works for all 3 my kids! :happydance: But according to that, I only have Aug or Sep then to have a little girl. Oct, Nov & Dec will produce a boy...:baby:

Then again....I have a chinese calender on my computer, which also worked for all 3 my kids. According to that one, I *only* have Aug to try for a little girl. Sep would be a boy, as will Oct & Nov. And Dec is another little girl again. So who knows?! Think I'll just take my chances throughout Sep - Dec!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! I'm so upset. I went to a doctor appointment today and he wasn't THERE. I waited a few weeks for this and he just didn't show up. I need to change my medication from Paxil to Wellbutrin (for depression) before I TTC and this just delays the process further, plus it's so hard to get appointments like this! The other doctor was like well just come back Monday. Um, I work Mondays!

I really wanted to get this done today!!


----------



## KellyC75

:growlmad: How frustrating for you Hakunamatata , hope you can get seen early next week ~ In the mean-time have a virtual :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks hon. I'm just so discouraged. I just called a different office and their office hours are M-F 8-5. It's going to be so hard to find a place that can see me on a Saturday. And I can't TTC until this happens.


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Thanks hon. I'm just so discouraged. I just called a different office and their office hours are M-F 8-5. It's going to be so hard to find a place that can see me on a Saturday. And I can't TTC until this happens.

I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: is there no way you can take the day off work even just for a couple of hours?


----------



## hakunamatata

It's a new job so I really shouldn't.
:cry:


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> It's a new job so I really shouldn't.
> :cry:

One day should be okay, tell them its for a doctors appt I'm sure they'll understand, you can't do your job properly if your not well with other thingson your mind :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> It's a new job so I really shouldn't.
> :cry:

Eeek! :dohh: I can understand you dont wanna ask for any time off ~ But how about going in your lunch break & explain to your boss your going for a Doctors appointment, just in case your a little late back....:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys.

I feel a little better now that I called and left a message w/ the doctor and I just emailed him too. (I'd honestly rather find a new doc altogether but it's sooooo hard getting a psych around here)

Dear Dr. Buttmunch,

I am rather upset that I wasn't able to have my appointment today; I understand that things come up, but it's upsetting that no one bothered to call me to let me know that you weren't going to be there. I really need an appointment as soon as possible; unfortunately I am working Monday through Friday (however, I can arrange to come at 4 PM on any of those days) or on Saturday the latest. It is urgent. Please get back to me at your earliest convenience.

I also left you a voicemail, but I figured I'd cover my bases and send you an e-mail as well.

Thank you,
Hakunamatata


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I feel a little better now that I called and left a message w/ the doctor and I just emailed him too. (I'd honestly rather find a new doc altogether but it's sooooo hard getting a psych around here)
> *
> Dear Dr. Buttmunch,*
> 
> I am rather upset that I wasn't able to have my appointment today; I understand that things come up, but it's upsetting that no one bothered to call me to let me know that you weren't going to be there. I really need an appointment as soon as possible; unfortunately I am working Monday through Friday (however, I can arrange to come at 4 PM on any of those days) or on Saturday the latest. It is urgent. Please get back to me at your earliest convenience.
> 
> I also left you a voicemail, but I figured I'd cover my bases and send you an e-mail as well.
> 
> Thank you,
> Hakunamatata

:haha:


----------



## music81

thanks for the welcome bluehadeda, hakunamatata, mouse_chicky and kellyc75!!

glowworm00 when we got engaged a yr ago we decided to try for a baby in2012....but since getting married and turning 30 and changing jobs i wanted to try earlier so we agreed this autumn!


----------



## music81

hakunamatata its sounds v frustrating about your doc....ive not heard of wellbutrin is that a US med? im in the UK. im on citalopram for anxiety...think docs prefer u not to be on meds when ttc/pregnant but there is no evidence of side effects on baby for citalopram, not sure about other meds....ive only been on them 2 months, so i have to decided whether to come off them....don't want to put off ttc


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for earlier! :thumbup:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

music81 said:


> thanks for the welcome bluehadeda, hakunamatata, mouse_chicky and kellyc75!!
> 
> glowworm00 when we got engaged a yr ago we decided to try for a baby in2012....but since getting married and turning 30 and changing jobs i wanted to try earlier so we agreed this autumn!

Sorry, I haven't read through what i missed yet but welcome to BnB and Autumn Acorns! It's great to have you :happydance:

I'm in a fab mood and i even have to work tonight, ha ha! It's a gorgeous day and me and OH are thinking about bringing the little guy "swimming" ... if you can call us walking him around in a pool swimming :haha: I'm thinking i might pack some food so we can have a picnic after :thumbup:

Whats everyone elses plans for this weekend? Hope it's going well so far!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm going to a BBQ this afternoon.


----------



## BlueHadeda

No plans for the weekend really. Apart from taking my son to a birthday party, I just relaxed the whole day (it's now Sat evening here). I guess I have to put the kiddies in bed now, it's almost 8pm. I'm just waiting for them to pick their toys up, but my 3-year old doesn't want to. He's already very tired, sigh. This is the time of day I hate THE most. Getting all 3 in bed - usually on my own, since dh does as little as possible. :wacko:

So a question for everyone...how did you/will you tell your OH when you get that bfp?


----------



## hakunamatata

I am not sure but I was reading on another thread how ladies did it, and a few are going to do balloons or buy onesies or shoes w/ the OH's favorite sports team on them, thinking I might have to steal those ideas!


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> i wanted to try earlier so we agreed this autumn!

You couldnt have picked a better time! :winkwink:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> [Whats everyone elses plans for this weekend? Hope it's going well so far!

Have a lovely time swimming :thumbup:

We have just had a take-away pizza :pizza: Ate a bit too much & now feel sick! :sick:

Im going to a Family BBQ tommorow ~ Should be fun! 



BlueHadeda said:


> This is the time of day I hate THE most. Getting all 3 in bed - usually on my own, since dh does as little as possible. :wacko:

I know the feeling about bedtime! I seem to always do bedtime on my own, but with a 7 year old & 5month old, its not too bad ~ When I have a toddler & a baby (FX) I worry how i'll manage it! :wacko: Any advice on that would be gratefully recieved! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

As you can see I have added the 'Autumn Acorns' icon :thumbup: I really love that one

The only thing im not sure about (now I see it on my own sig) Is that it says 'TTC our 2012 baby'....As im not ttc yet? Anyone else feel this way? :shrug:


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi all!

I still haven't had time to read through all the posts, so hiya to all newcomers! 

I have wonderful news :) I just talked with Mackenzie's day nurse and they removed her feeding tube...she's on schedule to come home MONDAY!!! I'm taking her carseat to the hospital for the carseat challenge. I can't explain how happy and excited I am right now! 

Soon I'll have my lil girl home...we'll enjoy the summer and hopefully at summers end hubby n I will start TTC a lil brother or sister for Mackenzie (and of course Brittany n Kaitlyn too). 

Things are coming together perfectly. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend :hugs: all 'round!


----------



## CheerCoach

Oh, also, who do I message for the facebook group?


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> I have wonderful news :) I just talked with Mackenzie's day nurse and they removed her feeding tube...she's on schedule to come home MONDAY!!! I'm taking her carseat to the hospital for the carseat challenge. I can't explain how happy and excited I am right now!

I know ive only 'known you' a matter of days ~ But I am so very happy for you & your Family :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny:

(P.S send facebook request to 'skybluheaven)


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to all the new members :flower: cheercoach thats great news about your daughter getting to go home :hugs:

I could really go for a BBQ! I love the smell of bbqs. We went for a walk today and I've got no idea idea what we're having for dinner! might persuade oh for a take away later, hoping to go for a picnic tomorrow :) I want it to be autumn now!!! it feels like its going to be forever before I get to start ttc. I'm ordering a big batch of opk's and cheapie tests from ebay next week :haha: 


Kelly I see you what you mean I thought the same but it'll be true soon enough :)


----------



## music81

cheercoach that's great news about your daughter, how old is she?

Ive had a quiet day, OH at cricket all day.....gonna try and do a nice long walk tomorrow, get some fresh air and exercise

i know how u feel vaniilla i wish autumn would come around quicker!


----------



## CheerCoach

Here's my personal info 

Name Christey

Age 38

DOB December 7, 1972

Children you have 3 daughters, Brittany 18, Kaitlyn 16, Mackenzie 20 days

Your location Cool, California

What number baby you are WTT for #4

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for Boy

A random fact about yourself: I've had an incredibly diverse life and blend well into any group :) also, I was born a city girl but love and embrace being a country girl now :)

Your favourite colour: Pink and Black

when you are starting to TTC: Late Sept/Early Oct *hopefully*


----------



## music81

bluehadeda, i think my OH would like to be there when i do the preg test (after ive peed on the stick that is!) so prob won't do the balloons etc.....but sounds nice idea....i was wondering the other day however how i would break the news to my parents.....i'd prob buy something with grandparents on or something of the like....


----------



## CheerCoach

music81 said:


> cheercoach that's great news about your daughter, how old is she?
> 
> Ive had a quiet day, OH at cricket all day.....gonna try and do a nice long walk tomorrow, get some fresh air and exercise
> 
> i know how u feel vaniilla i wish autumn would come around quicker!

Thank you :) She's 20 days...was 8 weeks early. She's been healthy from the start, just small. 

Oh, Cricket! I have a good friend in Australia who talks about Cricket often...sent me a cricket duck...lol. I don't know how someone could sit through an entire game though...I thought baseball was slow. 

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## music81

wow cheercoach ttc #4...i guess you're the expert in this group then!.....i only want 2..., twins run in both sides of the family, so twins would be great, one of each!...


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> i only want 2...


I thought I only wanted 3! :haha: Mother Nature has other ideas! :winkwink:


----------



## music81

she's gorgeous! glad she's been healthy!

ha ha cricket is boring!...im sure its better to play than watch, my OH knows i dont enjoy it, luckily he doesnt insist i go and watch!


----------



## music81

hello kelly i see you're on #4 too!


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> hello kelly i see you're on #4 too!


Yeah, hopefully :flower: I will also be having a 4th csection, which is a bit scary :wacko:


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG girls I just spent like the last 20 minutes catching up on this thread. :shock: I still don't think I got it all... but I did find the info thingy - and how do I get the banner? I love it!!


Name: Kira

Age: 28

DOB: February 5th

Children you have: :nope:

Your location: Missouri, US

What number baby you are WTT for: Numba One!

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I secretly want a little girl... but I'm 99% sure I'm going to have a boy. I've had 3 psychics, all my family and all of my close friends say "boy". :haha:

A random fact about yourself: I LOVE to crochet. My new current obsession is amigurumi - now if I could just finish the projects I have started so I can start on this super cute turtle pattern!! I want to make a whole set of sea creatures for my future LO. :cloud9:

Your favourite colour: Green, Blue, and any combination thereof. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

This is purely optional guys, just saw this in the welcome forum and thought it might be cool so we could get to know each other just a little more.

*A Little About Me*

Name: HM (join FB group if you want to know the real name :winkwink:)

Age: 31

Location: New England, USA

Occupation: banking

*Favorites*

Hobbies: knitting

Color: purple, pink, blue

Food: Chinese & Mexican

Hang-out: online or chilling at my own house or at my parents'

Music: classic rock, 80's, 90's alternative

Books: Harry Potter series, the Outlander series, baby names books, biographies and memoirs

Movies: not a huge movie fan, would rather watch TV shows

TV Shows: Nurse Jackie, the US of Tara, Dexter, Rome, Game of Thrones, the Office, Parks & Rec, 30 Rock

Authors: J.K. Rowling, Diana Gabaldon

Cartoon Characters: Simba, Nala, Mufasa, Sarabi, Zazu, Rafiki, Timon, & Pumba!

*Digging Deeper*

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: England & Ireland

Most Influential Person in Your Life: my professor Dr. G. in college

Greatest Ambition: It used to be to get a Ph.D., but I don't really want to go back to school at this point.

Biggest Achievement: Master's degree

Grandest Wish: To have 2 kids and have enough money to travel frequently

What You Can't Live Without: my hubby, my dogs, and my computer

*The Questions from the First Survey*

What number baby you are WTT for: #1

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I want a girl, hubby wants a boy, and ultimately I just want a healthy, happy child.

A random fact about yourself: I've lived in Poland and Spain.


----------



## music81

that doesn sound a bit scary, but if you've had 3 u can cope with another one im sure....i don't like to think about the giving birth bit...just the before and after will do for now!....one of my best mates is due in 4 wks....her first, she's getting nervous now


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> music81 said:
> 
> 
> hello kelly i see you're on #4 too!
> 
> 
> Yeah, hopefully :flower: I will also be having a 4th csection, which is a bit scary :wacko:Click to expand...

Wow!! :hugs:


----------



## music81

hello mackmomma8 welcome! i only joined today!....yes i struggled to read all the threads too!


----------



## MackMomma8

Hi music! :wave: Welcome to our group!


----------



## music81

A Little About Me

Name: 

Age: 30

Location: England, UK

Occupation: healthcare

Favorites

Hobbies: music, walking, films and reading

Color: green, purple

Food: italian, good ole english grub

Hang-out: home, coffee shops

Music: pop, cheesy disco tunes

Books: anything girly

Movies: anything with Johnny Depp!

TV Shows: The Apprentice, soaps like corrie and eastenders, Doctor Who and Holby City

Authors: no specific

Cartoon Characters: not watched cartoons in years! used to like danger mouse, super ted, he-man, ragdolls among others

Digging Deeper

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Australia and America

Most Influential Person in Your Life: hmmm

Greatest Ambition: To be a mum

Biggest Achievement: degree i guess

Grandest Wish: To have 2 kids and enough money not to worry

What You Can't Live Without: my husband, family, friends and cat


----------



## KellyC75

*A Little About Me*

Name: Kelly

Age: 35

Location: Uk (but soon to be Australia)

Occupation: SAHM

*Favorites*

Hobbies: None at the mo' ....But I do like badminton & anything 'crafty'

Color: Green ~ Love it

Food: Indian (& Vegetarian food)

Hang-out: Home

Music: R&B ~ Love Luther Vandross, had a bit of a theme running through our wedding

Books: No books, only magazines 

Movies: Mostly watch the new kids movies ~ liked 'up'

TV Shows: Love the apprentice :thumbup:

Authors: n/a

Cartoon Characters: Mmm, any Girlie type characters

*Digging Deeper*

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Italy (one time in my life) But I love to holiday in Florida

Most Influential Person in Your Life: My Nan :hugs:

Greatest Ambition: To raise happy, healthy kids, who can look back at their childhood with good memories

Biggest Achievement: My kids

Grandest Wish: To live a long & happy life ~ To see my kids grow, marry & have their own kids :cloud9:

What You Can't Live Without: My DH , DS's & DD

*The Questions from the First Survey*

What number baby you are WTT for: 4th

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I'd love another Girl :cloud9:

A random fact about yourself: I have been with my DH for 15yrs+ but only married in 2008! :wedding:


----------



## music81

The Questions from the First Survey

What number baby you are WTT for: 1st

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I really don't mind!

A random fact about yourself: I started a new job, turned 30 and got married in the space of a 2 week period


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! Love reading the surveys!!

Heading out now but will be back on later.

:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Thought I'd do the long one too :flower:

A Little About Me

Name: Ada

Age: 20

Location:Bath, Somerset

Occupation: SAHM

Favorites

Hobbies: knitting, gardening, reading, crafts, walks, visiting museums

Color: purple, red ,black 

Food: Japanese, Mexican, Italian 

Hang-out: online or with hubby

Music: classical, jazz, new age (like enya) rock, metal, oldies from 70s/80s/90s

Books: Lord of the rings, Matilda,tales from perilious realms
Movies: 10 things I hate about you, Lord of the rings, little mermaid(I know the whole script off by heart :haha:)

TV Shows: true blood, ricky gervais show, peep show, I.T crowd, monty python

Authors: J.R. Tolkein, Andre Brink, Roald Dahl, Brian Lumley

Cartoon Characters: Daffy duck, pink panther

Digging Deeper

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Bora Bora & Switzerland

Most Influential Person in Your Life: My husband

Greatest Ambition: to become a barrister

Biggest Achievement: giving birth to my son

Grandest Wish: To be happy and to be in good health

What You Can't Live Without: my family, books, BnB

something random : I love frogs legs!


----------



## i want it all

I'm the end of October, but I think I belong here! :)

Claire, 30, WTT No2!


----------



## MackMomma8

Yay!! I was hoping to see you here!!!


----------



## i want it all

Hello - are you really still off the ciggies? That's fab! Well done!


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome all new comers :hi:

If you want everyone, I can make a new banner so it says WTT for our 2012 baby at the top but with the same picture and then when each of us gets to the TTC stage, we can change it to that banner.

What do you think?


----------



## MackMomma8

i want it all said:


> Hello - are you really still off the ciggies? That's fab! Well done!

For the most part...:blush: We had friends over last night, and they roll their own ciggies, so I had my friend roll me a teeny skinny ciggy, which I puffed on but hardly inhaled. I was just DYING to puff on something (even if I didn't inhale anything! :haha:)

But I haven't smoked a "real" cigarette in over a month. I'll tell you right now, it sucks. It's the. single. hardest. thing. I've EVER done. You will have days where you will want to cry and throw things at the wall (and your OH:haha:) but it does get better. I promise. :flower:


----------



## kellysays2u

Shabutie said:


> Welcome all new comers :hi:
> 
> If you want everyone, I can make a new banner so it says WTT for our 2012 baby at the top but with the same picture and then when each of us gets to the TTC stage, we can change it to that banner.
> 
> What do you think?

I think that's a great idea if it is not to much work for you. That way people won't get confused.


----------



## MackMomma8

Umm... I like to see how much stuff I can cram into my siggy. :haha: Sooo any banner is good by me!!


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome to all newcomers! :flower:
Sorry I have not been around at all today. Had a very long 8 hour class for my domestic violence advocate job. We did the legalities lethal assessments and a half day on child abuse :( Was a very rough tiring day. Have another one tomorrow then done for awhile again.


A Little About Me

Name: Kelly

Age: 20

Location: New England, USA

Occupation: Domestic and Sexual Violence Advocate, Mom, and Student

Favorites

Hobbies: Spending time with athena and baking. 

Color: Blue or Purple

Food: Chinese & and pasta

Hang-out: online or at home with athena and my OH

Music: Modern Country and Alternative rock. 

Books: I will read just about anything :)

Movies: Watch TV more then movies

TV Shows: NCIS, Law and Order, House, Greys Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Army Wives

Authors: Again I will read pretty much anything. 

Cartoon Characters: I dont really watch cartoons anymore. 

Digging Deeper

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Greece, England

Most Influential Person in Your Life: A counselor in HS shes still my go to person if I ever REALLY need anything. She is completely awesome. 

Greatest Ambition: Become a Full-time Domestic Violence advocate. 

Biggest Achievement: Having Athena and giving her a wonderful health supportive environment to grow up in. 

Grandest Wish: To have a happy healthy family with no more wants or worries :) :cloud9:

What You Can't Live Without: Athena and My OH


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to all new comers! There have been so many posts today it has taken me a while to catch up!


----------



## pixie23

I'm not the greatest with computers, how can I get the html code for the banner for our group?


----------



## pixie23

YAY! I figured it out!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So happy for you cheercoach! :happydance: Sorry about the doctor situation HM. I hope it gets sorted out soon. Welcome iwantitall! It sounds like everyone had an awesome day. OH and I took lo to the park today which was lovely. :cloud9:Now I'm making chocolate chip cookies to celebrate the end of DH's weight loss challenge.:D

A Little About Me

Name: Cindy

Age: 25

Location: West Virginia, USA

Occupation: teacher

Favorites

Hobbies: reading, writing, dancing

Color: Blue 

Food: spaghetti

Hang-out: home

Music: classical, Josh Groban, some alternative rock

Books: romance novels

Movies: chick flicks

TV Shows: Sex and the City, Secret Life, Make It or Break It (I admit, I watch teen shows)

Authors: I'll give anyone a try

Cartoon Characters: Garfield

Digging Deeper

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: England, Ireland, Italy

Most Influential Person in Your Life: my mom, my OH, and several awesome friends

Greatest Ambition: to be a SAHM at some point

Biggest Achievement: having my baby girl; getting my master's degree

Grandest Wish: for my daughter to live a happy and fulfilling life

What You Can't Live Without: family, friends, love, and chocolate


----------



## Shabutie

*A Little About Me*

Name: Jessica

Age: 21

Location: Portsmouth, UK

Occupation: None. I'm a SAHM

Favorites

Hobbies: Arts & Crafts

Color: Green

Food: Pasta

Hang-out: Home

Music: Metal, Rock, Alternative Rock, Folk

Books: I dont read books

Movies: Beauty and the Beast, Little Mermaid, Action/Comedy

TV Shows: Family Guy, Any kind of baby programmes

Authors: None

Cartoon Characters: Disney

Digging Deeper

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: China

Most Influential Person in Your Life: I guess my OH really.

Greatest Ambition: To live a long and happy marriage with my Husband, and be surrounded by loads of grandchildren

Biggest Achievement: Having Amara.

Grandest Wish: To be able to have my dad back alive for just one day, so I could get to know him better and for him to met his new Granddaughter

What You Can't Live Without: OH and Amara


I lead such a boring life. I dont do much and dont have much of a social life. :nope:


----------



## mouse_chicky

pixie23 said:


> YAY! I figured it out!

So how'd you do it? :haha: I need to add it.


----------



## kellysays2u

mouse_chicky said:


> So happy for you cheercoach! :happydance: Sorry about the doctor situation HM. I hope it gets sorted out soon. Welcome iwantitall! It sounds like everyone had an awesome day. OH and I took lo to the park today which was lovely. :cloud9:Now I'm making chocolate chip cookies to celebrate the end of DH's weight loss challenge.:D
> 
> A Little About Me
> 
> Name: Cindy
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: West Virginia, USA
> 
> Occupation: teacher
> 
> Favorites
> 
> Hobbies: reading, writing, dancing
> 
> Color: Blue
> 
> Food: spaghetti
> 
> Hang-out: home
> 
> Music: classical, Josh Groban, some alternative rock
> 
> Books: romance novels
> 
> Movies: chick flicks
> 
> TV Shows: Sex and the City, Secret Life, Make It or Break It (I admit, I watch teen shows)
> 
> Authors: I'll give anyone a try
> 
> Cartoon Characters: Garfield
> 
> Digging Deeper
> 
> Country You Wish To Visit The Most: England, Ireland, Italy
> 
> Most Influential Person in Your Life: my mom, my OH, and several awesome friends
> 
> Greatest Ambition: to be a SAHM at some point
> 
> Biggest Achievement: having my baby girl; getting my master's degree
> 
> Grandest Wish: for my daughter to live a happy and fulfilling life
> 
> What You Can't Live Without: family, friends, love, and chocolate

Make it or break it is one of my other favorite shows... Are you all caught up with it... I am kinda mad at the way they turned it but theres no way to change it due to the circumstances of the actor. And Secret life just needs to hurry up and tell us whats going to happen between ricky and amy. Just my two cents :)


----------



## LovePurple

mouse_chicky said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> YAY! I figured it out!
> 
> So how'd you do it? :haha: I need to add it.Click to expand...

me too. Man, I work for a day and gotta take an hour to go back and read the thread to catch up LOL! Back to reading I go. But I want the pretty blinky siggy too! =) It's too cute!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yeah, kellysays2u, I'm pretty addicted. I agree with you about Make It or Break It; the plot got a little too close to Secret Life, but since it was unavoidable, I hope she comes back occasionally for a few episodes. As a wannabe writer, I honestly think the dialogue of Secret Life stinks, but I can't stop watching.:munch:


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/9254/64093088742f74m3.jpg
> 
> I really love it ~ Same as my avatar :winkwink:
> 
> I would love to use it :headspin: & to be honest, I cantr believe im about to say this but......I dont even miss the glitter!!! :saywhat:
> 
> Are you sure your feeling okay? :winkwink: I like it the best so far, but I think Skybluheaven mgith be doing some, or that could be the ones for the superlatives games :shrug:
> 
> :flow:Click to expand...

This is beautiful....there's no way I could do any better....noooo im making blinkies...to the best of my ability anyway!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Sorry I've been even more slacking than normal...took Kya to zoo today for first time!!!! It was fun!!!!

HI and welcome Music81 and glowworm00!!!! 

Please join in on any or all activities we have going!!! If u don't know the current evens then ask any of these lovely ladies or PM me

HEY HR LADY!?!?!??!? LOL do u think it may also be a good idea to put the months events and games on the front post too?????


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

*A Little About Me*

Name: Allie

Age: 22

Location: Wisconsin, USA

Occupation: SAHM for the most part
*
Favorites
*
Hobbies: Gardening, reading, knitting & crocheting, watching films, and being a mommy!

Color: Green

Food: Chinese, spaghetti, pizza, sea food

Hang-out: Online, friends house, my house, caribou coffee

Music: Rap, hip hop, country, rock, and classic rock

Books: Harry Potter, Twilight, Lord of the Rings, Shannara, and Redwall

Movies: I could go on all day but my favorite genres are horror, romantic comedies, and disney/kids movies. Some of my favorite actors and actresses: Morgan Freeman, Anthony Hopkins, Ryan Reynolds, Hugh Jackman, Sandra Bullock, Reese Witherspoon, and Kate Hudson. 

TV Shows: X-Files and Stargate SG1 are my fave fave FAVE!

Authors: J.K. Rowling, J.R.R Tolkien, Brian Jacques, Catherine Coulter, Nora Roberts, Caroline B. Cooney, and L.J Smith

Cartoon Characters: Tigger and Pooh my all time favorite!! I also love Donald Duck (such a cute lil' grump :haha:)

*Digging Deeper*

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Italy, England, Japan, and Germany

Most Influential Person in Your Life: My mom, dad, and sister

Greatest Ambition: To have a great big loving family :)

Biggest Achievement: Giving birth to a beautiful baby boy!

Grandest Wish: My biggest wish is that those i love get to live a long life and enjoy it as much as possible. Losing my dad was hard on me and i don't think i could deal with losing anyone else for a very long time. 

What You Can't Live Without: My family and friends.

*The Questions from the First Survey*

What number baby you are WTT for: #2

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I want a girl but having a little brother for my baby would be fun too!

A random fact about yourself: I love gaming (WoW and ps2) and anime & manga. Seriously, though... i really do love socks. I buy a new pack like every month just to change it up and i hate going bare foot, i would rather go sock footed! I'm a dork what can i say!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

kellysays2u said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you cheercoach! :happydance: Sorry about the doctor situation HM. I hope it gets sorted out soon. Welcome iwantitall! It sounds like everyone had an awesome day. OH and I took lo to the park today which was lovely. :cloud9:Now I'm making chocolate chip cookies to celebrate the end of DH's weight loss challenge.:D
> 
> A Little About Me
> 
> Name: Cindy
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Location: West Virginia, USA
> 
> Occupation: teacher
> 
> Favorites
> 
> Hobbies: reading, writing, dancing
> 
> Color: Blue
> 
> Food: spaghetti
> 
> Hang-out: home
> 
> Music: classical, Josh Groban, some alternative rock
> 
> Books: romance novels
> 
> Movies: chick flicks
> 
> TV Shows: Sex and the City, Secret Life, Make It or Break It (I admit, I watch teen shows)
> 
> Authors: I'll give anyone a try
> 
> Cartoon Characters: Garfield
> 
> Digging Deeper
> 
> Country You Wish To Visit The Most: England, Ireland, Italy
> 
> Most Influential Person in Your Life: my mom, my OH, and several awesome friends
> 
> Greatest Ambition: to be a SAHM at some point
> 
> Biggest Achievement: having my baby girl; getting my master's degree
> 
> Grandest Wish: for my daughter to live a happy and fulfilling life
> 
> What You Can't Live Without: family, friends, love, and chocolate
> 
> Make it or break it is one of my other favorite shows... Are you all caught up with it... I am kinda mad at the way they turned it but theres no way to change it due to the circumstances of the actor. And Secret life just needs to hurry up and tell us whats going to happen between ricky and amy. Just my two cents :)Click to expand...

Wanna talk teen shows? I LOVE buffy the vampire slayer :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Ashton

Skubluheaven: I think thats a fab idea :thumbup:

Could say something like:

_Roll up, roll up! This months Autumn Acorns games currently in play are: [Insert game name] 
The rules are as follows:
[Insert rules]_

So the 'Name Game' will be a continuous one I believe so that can stay every month, and then we add the new one each month.

Also girlies, been having a fiddle this morning, and i've come up with these as I know many wanter separate one for WTT and TTC (which I think is a great idea, seeing as we are all sticking together reguards of which stage we are at)

Let me know what you think, because if you like them, I thought we could add them to the first post aswell, so that people can copy the URL of it into their signature. (So much easier, because if people ask for it, we can redirect them to the first post)

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/193/651553530bae07m3.jpg

https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/193/651553530bae07m3.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

I think it should be added to the first page too :flower: it'll be easy to use a reference point that way.

Trying to figure out where to go for a picnic today! I'm not sure about the weather! 

Name Game : Nathaniel


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Loki

Weather here doesnt look to good. It looks cold and windy, but the sun is trying to shine through!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a relaxing Sunday.

*A Little About Me*

Name: Essie

Age: 36, almost 37.

Location: Pretoria, South Africa

Occupation: SAHM

*Favorites*

Hobbies: Reading

Color: Red & black

Food: Chicken curry, fondue and lamb-stew

Hang-out: my house

Music: 80's and 90's pop

Books: Harry Potter series, Earth Children series, all Anne McCaffrey's books

Movies: Harry Potter, Star Trek, Love Actually and some other romantic movies

TV Shows: Fringe, Grey's Anatomy, House, Private Practice, Survivor, South Africa's Got Talent 

Authors: J.K. Rowling, Jean M. Auel, Anne McCaffrey, Danielle Steele, Jodie Piccoult

Cartoon Characters: Hmmm....don't know, don't really watch much. 

*Digging Deeper*

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Switzerland, Mauritius

Most Influential Person in Your Life: Was my mom

Greatest Ambition: To raise my kids until adulthood, as good, caring human beings

Biggest Achievement: My 3 kids, my 2 degrees, fighting to get my daughter the help she needed

Grandest Wish: That me, dh and all our kids will live until a great, ripe old age...healthy, happy, safe and contend with life

What You Can't Live Without: my hubby, my kids, my eyesight

*The Questions from the First Survey*

What number baby you are WTT for: #4

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I really, really want another girl. Not just because I have 2 boys and 1 girl, but because I absolutely LOVED having a babygirl. There's just something so special about feeling the little 2-year old arms of your daughter around your neck.

A random fact about yourself: I love being in my 30's!


----------



## kellysays2u

mouse_chicky said:


> Yeah, kellysays2u, I'm pretty addicted. I agree with you about Make It or Break It; the plot got a little too close to Secret Life, but since it was unavoidable, I hope she comes back occasionally for a few episodes. As a wannabe writer, I honestly think the dialogue of Secret Life stinks, but I can't stop watching.:munch:

Yeah they need better writers for secret life... Its a little TOO predictable sometimes and not at all realistic most the time....


----------



## Elski

Hey ladies!

Cheercoach, that is absolutely fab news, you must be over the moon! :happydance:

Has anyone started on their folic acid already or are you waiting a few more weeks?

My hoover has broken down :hissy:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Elski, now you have an excuse not to vaccume...:winkwink:

Yes, I started with my folic acid 3 days ago. How much are ladies taking? I started on 0.5mg, but I'm not sure if it's enough, due to my daughter's neural tube defect. :shrug:


----------



## Elski

BlueHadeda said:


> Elski, now you have an excuse not to vaccume...:winkwink:
> 
> Yes, I started with my folic acid 3 days ago. How much are ladies taking? I started on 0.5mg, but I'm not sure if it's enough, due to my daughter's neural tube defect. :shrug:

I'm not sure how it is in SA but here is the UK 0.4mg (400micrograms) is recommended BUT if you've previously had a baby with a neural tube defect, 5mg (5,000micrograms) is recommended x

I've not started mine yet, I meant to pick some up when we did the weekly shop this morning but I forgot, DOH!


----------



## vaniilla

Elski said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Cheercoach, that is absolutely fab news, you must be over the moon! :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone started on their folic acid already or are you waiting a few more weeks?
> 
> My hoover has broken down :hissy:

our hoover isn't broken but it might as well be I hate it! I'm starting pre natal vitamins next month :flower:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Elski said:


> I'm not sure how it is in SA but here is the UK 0.4mg (400micrograms) is recommended BUT if you've previously had a baby with a neural tube defect, 5mg (5,000micrograms) is recommended x

Really? 5mg, not 0.5? Geez, then I better phone my gynae. Gosh, 0.5mg is already making me so nauseous, I'm not sure if I'll be able to handle 5mg! :nope:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

vaniilla said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Cheercoach, that is absolutely fab news, you must be over the moon! :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone started on their folic acid already or are you waiting a few more weeks?
> 
> My hoover has broken down :hissy:
> 
> our hoover isn't broken but it might as well be I hate it! I'm starting pre natal vitamins next month :flower:Click to expand...

I still have a whole bottle of my prescription prenatals... i might start taking them too. Wonder if i can still get them refilled when i need to.

Well this morning at Wal Mart i bought a cute little flower notebook to do all my WTT/TTC journaling. I'm gonna keep track of my ovulations, weight loss, and maybe make some fun lists on baby names, and what i'll need when prego! Hopefully it'll make the next 12 weeks go a little faster :)


----------



## LovePurple

A Little About Me

Name: Stacy

Age: Turning 28 in a couple months

Location: East Coast, USA

Occupation: nurse

Favorites

Hobbies: anything fitness related

Color: purple

Food: mexican

Hang-out: my house

Music: hip hop.. love to dance!

Books: Got hooked on the Twilight Series

Movies: The Notebook, Step Brothers, romance and comedies are my favorites

TV Shows:don't get to watch a lot of TV

Authors: no real favorites

Cartoon Characters: I like the old school cartoons from when I was little. Don't care for the newer ones

Digging Deeper

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Brazil

Most Influential Person in Your Life: Mom

Greatest Ambition: To be a wonderful wife and mommy

Biggest Achievement: Marrying the most amazing husband ever! 

Grandest Wish: Have happy and healthy babies

What You Can't Live Without: my hubby

The Questions from the First Survey

What number baby you are WTT for: NUMBER ONE!!!! =) 

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: a boy, but I'll be cheesy and say I'll be happy no matter what! 

A random fact about yourself: My husband is my BEST friend, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## LovePurple

Elski said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Cheercoach, that is absolutely fab news, you must be over the moon! :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone started on their folic acid already or are you waiting a few more weeks?
> 
> My hoover has broken down :hissy:

haha! Sorry about the hoover. That's not good.

But yes, started taking prenatal vitamins this past week actually!!! =)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/620225-cat-gone-tomorrow-look-she-did.html

This makes me so sad! Poor little baby! :cry:


----------



## pixie23

I plan on restarting my prenatal vitamins in June.

For all those who like myself, aren't that good with computers, here's how to add one of the autumn acorn banners. 
Click on someones banner so that it opens into a new window and copy the web address
Then go in to edit your signature under User CP
Once you are on the edit signature page, there is an icon that looks like a picture of a mountain, when scrolled over it will read "insert mage" - you want to click this icon and add the web address for the banner which you had copied - don't forget to save
Best of luck!


----------



## Elski

BlueHadeda said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how it is in SA but here is the UK 0.4mg (400micrograms) is recommended BUT if you've previously had a baby with a neural tube defect, 5mg (5,000micrograms) is recommended x
> 
> Really? 5mg, not 0.5? Geez, then I better phone my gynae. Gosh, 0.5mg is already making me so nauseous, I'm not sure if I'll be able to handle 5mg! :nope:Click to expand...

Yep, it's quite a step up but like I say, that's based on UK research etc, your gyn might well suggest a different amount. It's making you nauseous? Wow, I didn't know that was one of the side effects, poor you :hugs:

Thanks for all the hoover condolences guys :winkwink: everyone's been saying it's my perfect excuse for not doing the housework but truth be told, I'm a bit of a Monica (from Friends) so a non-hoovered floor does my head in :haha:

IHeartBaby - ahhh, your poor little man. It must be a really difficult situation to be in as the cat is part of your family but you're right, it has to go :hugs:

Has everyone had good weekends? It's always over too quickly!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Elski said:


> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elski said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how it is in SA but here is the UK 0.4mg (400micrograms) is recommended BUT if you've previously had a baby with a neural tube defect, 5mg (5,000micrograms) is recommended x
> 
> Really? 5mg, not 0.5? Geez, then I better phone my gynae. Gosh, 0.5mg is already making me so nauseous, I'm not sure if I'll be able to handle 5mg! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's quite a step up but like I say, that's based on UK research etc, your gyn might well suggest a different amount. It's making you nauseous? Wow, I didn't know that was one of the side effects, poor you :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for all the hoover condolences guys :winkwink: everyone's been saying it's my perfect excuse for not doing the housework but truth be told, I'm a bit of a Monica (from Friends) so a non-hoovered floor does my head in :haha:
> 
> IHeartBaby - ahhh, your poor little man. It must be a really difficult situation to be in as the cat is part of your family but you're right, it has to go :hugs:
> 
> Has everyone had good weekends? It's always over too quickly!Click to expand...

My weekend was wonderful, thanks! How was yours?

I made a post on the thread but actually it wasn't my baby. I didn't think mummy2jack would mind me posting it here and seeing all those marks on her little boys face almost brought tears to my eyes! I have a cat and luckily her and my LO get along sooo well right now. She might change her mind once he learns to pull tails :haha: 

For those of you that have babies and pets.. how do they get on? Just curious! Those of you that have pets and don't have kids yet... (I suppose it's really hard to say right now) but do you think your pets will mind having a baby in the house? I know it was one of my pregnancy worries!


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/620225-cat-gone-tomorrow-look-she-did.html
> 
> This makes me so sad! Poor little baby! :cry:

OMG that's horrible!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I have 2 small dogs. I really hope that they aren't too hyper around my future LO. One in particular gets a little too bouncy but she's also got a crate for time outs so if I see her getting a little spazzy I put her in there for a 10 minute time out and it takes the wind out of her hairy sails.


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> Thought I'd do the long one too :flower:
> 
> A Little About Me
> 
> Name: Ada
> 
> Age: 20
> 
> Location:Bath, Somerset
> 
> Occupation: SAHM
> 
> Favorites
> 
> Hobbies: knitting, gardening, reading, crafts, walks, visiting museums
> 
> Color: purple, red ,black
> 
> Food: Japanese, Mexican, Italian
> 
> Hang-out: online or with hubby
> 
> Music: classical, jazz, new age (like enya) rock, metal, oldies from 70s/80s/90s
> 
> Books: Lord of the rings, Matilda,tales from perilious realms
> Movies: 10 things I hate about you, Lord of the rings, little mermaid(I know the whole script off by heart :haha:)
> 
> TV Shows: true blood, ricky gervais show, peep show, I.T crowd, monty python
> 
> Authors: J.R. Tolkein, Andre Brink, Roald Dahl, Brian Lumley
> 
> Cartoon Characters: Daffy duck, pink panther
> 
> Digging Deeper
> 
> Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Bora Bora & Switzerland
> 
> Most Influential Person in Your Life: My husband
> 
> Greatest Ambition: to become a barrister
> 
> Biggest Achievement: giving birth to my son
> 
> Grandest Wish: To be happy and to be in good health
> 
> What You Can't Live Without: my family, books, BnB
> 
> something random : I love frogs legs!

Oooooh I forgot about Roald Dahl! I'm totally getting ALL of his kid books for my future LO.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> *A Little About Me*
> 
> 
> Occupation: None. I'm a SAHM

That's more than a full-time job to me!



Shabutie said:


> Grandest Wish: To be able to have my dad back alive for just one day, so I could get to know him better and for him to met his new Granddaughter

DH lost his dad too, and he feels the same way :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Name Game: Ashton
> 
> Skubluheaven: I think thats a fab idea :thumbup:
> 
> Could say something like:
> 
> _Roll up, roll up! This months Autumn Acorns games currently in play are: [Insert game name]
> The rules are as follows:
> [Insert rules]_
> 
> So the 'Name Game' will be a continuous one I believe so that can stay every month, and then we add the new one each month.
> 
> Also girlies, been having a fiddle this morning, and i've come up with these as I know many wanter separate one for WTT and TTC (which I think is a great idea, seeing as we are all sticking together reguards of which stage we are at)
> 
> Let me know what you think, because if you like them, I thought we could add them to the first post aswell, so that people can copy the URL of it into their signature. (So much easier, because if people ask for it, we can redirect them to the first post)
> 
> https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/193/651553530bae07m3.jpg
> 
> https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/193/651553530bae07m3.jpg

Yayyy these are great!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I saw some posts here about prenatal vitamins.

Questions!!!

Is there a benefit to getting prescription prenatals? Are they better than the ones you can just buy online?

What brands have you used & would recommend?

What brands are not so great?

On your mark, get set, go!


----------



## Elski

Haha, sorry IHeartBaby, I thought it was your thread about your cat, it comes up in a funny style on my laptop, not the normal BnB format for some reason *note to self - must pay more attention* :haha:


----------



## Elski

hakunamatata said:


> I saw some posts here about prenatal vitamins.
> 
> Questions!!!
> 
> Is there a benefit to getting prescription prenatals? Are they better than the ones you can just buy online?
> 
> What brands have you used & would recommend?
> 
> What brands are not so great?
> 
> On your mark, get set, go!


The cheapest brand supermarket ones are just as good as the super-duper 'brand' name ones, as long as they contain the recommended dose. As for the multi-vits with folic acid in them, in Western countries our diet is such that we really don't need extra vitamins unless you either eat an extremely poor diet or it's been specifically found by a healthcare professional that you are lacking in some mineral or other, so while a lot of people like to take them for peace of mind, they're nothing a nice healthy diet won't give you :flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata said:


> I saw some posts here about prenatal vitamins.
> 
> Questions!!!
> 
> Is there a benefit to getting prescription prenatals? Are they better than the ones you can just buy online?
> 
> What brands have you used & would recommend?
> 
> What brands are not so great?
> 
> On your mark, get set, go!

I really can't answer your questions but my doctor prescribed me prenatals because i'm anemic so i needed extra iron when i was pregnant. If your not deficient in anything i assume it would be ok to just use over the counter prenatals. 

ETA: Sorry Elski just realized that's basically what you said :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

ahhhh good to know!


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> *A Little About Me*
> 
> 
> Occupation: None. I'm a SAHM
> 
> That's more than a full-time job to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Grandest Wish: To be able to have my dad back alive for just one day, so I could get to know him better and for him to met his new GranddaughterClick to expand...
> 
> DH lost his dad too, and he feels the same way :hugs:Click to expand...

I do see it as a full time job, but since leaving uni (2 months before I concieved Amara) I have found it really difficult to come to terms with losing a bit of my independance when it comes to money. I have worked since I was 13 up until I left to go to uni, so I was always used to earning money, and to earn money means you work. I'm a strange one :dohh: lol.

Did your OH lose his dad young? I lost my dad when I was 12 weeks old, so I never knew him :cry:, only by pictures.

Glad you girlies like the new banners. I think I will PM skybluheaven and see if she will post the URL's in the first page for those who want them! Gonna have to giggle my signature about to fit it on.

I'm thinking I should start taking folic acid :shrug: I never took it in the lead up to concieving Amara, only when I found out I was pregnant did I go buy some. Have to try and sneak it past mum, as she takes me shopping (God I sound about 12 :haha:)


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> I saw some posts here about prenatal vitamins.
> 
> Questions!!!
> 
> Is there a benefit to getting prescription prenatals? Are they better than the ones you can just buy online?
> 
> What brands have you used & would recommend?
> 
> What brands are not so great?
> 
> On your mark, get set, go!

https://www.solgar.co.uk/product/prenatal-nutrients-tablets-120-tabs-E2272.html I take these, solgar has been recommended to me a while ago by a nutritionist as they're supposed to be one of the best brands :flower: the ones on prescription are no different to the ones you buy online.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Elski said:


> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elski said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how it is in SA but here is the UK 0.4mg (400micrograms) is recommended BUT if you've previously had a baby with a neural tube defect, 5mg (5,000micrograms) is recommended x
> 
> Really? 5mg, not 0.5? Geez, then I better phone my gynae. Gosh, 0.5mg is already making me so nauseous, I'm not sure if I'll be able to handle 5mg! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it's quite a step up but like I say, that's based on UK research etc, your gyn might well suggest a different amount. It's making you nauseous? Wow, I didn't know that was one of the side effects, poor you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx Elski! I'm one of the unlucky ones who gets nauseous from folic acid yes. I always drink it at night, which helps alot. I'll phone my gynae tomorrow and get her opinion on this, but if that's the UK research, it's most likely the same here in SA. 

I'll start a multi-vit closer to my TTC time (also mostly because I'm always anaemic during pregnancy). My biggest concern at the moment is just the folic acid. Not that research suggests it could've helped for my daughter, but I don't know, feels wrong not to at least TRY my best to prevent it from happening again.

iHeartbeat, that poor baby! And the poor mommy that now has to get rid of her beloved cat. :cry: But gosh, how dangerous for that baby. It could've scratch his eye!!

We have a dwarf hamster (that bites!) so we keep it in it's cage. And we have two dwarf rabbits who only scratch when you try to carry them around. If you pat them, comb them or just sit with them on your lap, they're fine. But, they're not really tame, they're a bit wild. So I won't let a baby too close within their range without supervision. I can't wait to see my next baby's reaction to the bunnies! My youngest was a crawling 1-year old when we got the first baby bunny, and he just couldn't leave it alone. When he (my son) went missing, you were sure to find baby sitting next to bunny's cage. :baby:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> I do see it as a full time job, but since leaving uni (2 months before I concieved Amara) I have found it really difficult to come to terms with losing a bit of my independance when it comes to money. I have worked since I was 13 up until I left to go to uni, so I was always used to earning money, and to earn money means you work. I'm a strange one :dohh: lol.
> 
> Did your OH lose his dad young? I lost my dad when I was 12 weeks old, so I never knew him :cry:, only by pictures.
> 
> Glad you girlies like the new banners. I think I will PM skybluheaven and see if she will post the URL's in the first page for those who want them! Gonna have to giggle my signature about to fit it on.
> 
> I'm thinking I should start taking folic acid :shrug: I never took it in the lead up to concieving Amara, only when I found out I was pregnant did I go buy some. Have to try and sneak it past mum, as she takes me shopping (God I sound about 12 :haha:)

DH was 24 when it happened. His dad had cancer. Really sucks but what can you do...

I felt the same way when I lost my job last year! I was laid off (not fired lol) and I felt so... dependent!! But being a SAHM is a HUGE contribution (I mean think of how much daycare costs alone, never mind all the other stuff you do).

Good luck w/ "sneak buying" the folic acid!


----------



## hakunamatata

BlueHadeda said:


> We have a dwarf hamster (that bites!) so we keep it in it's cage.

I personally hate hamsters for that reason! My sister always had them and whenever I'd try to hold one, they would either bite me or poop on me!! :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

According to the Chinese Predictor that Mouse_Chicky put up, I am meant to have a :pink: until we reach February, then I am meant to have a :blue:

Did it work with Amara? :nope:


----------



## music81

hello girls

answer to the folic acid quesiton ive been taking a multivitamin 'pregnacare conception' for about 3 wks now (maybe a bit early?! but i figured it couldnt do any harm) this contains 400 micrograms of folic...i also take a fish oil and one of my friends told me to take EPO up to ovulation, which ive heard mixed reviews about?!

answer to the pet question, we have a cat, he's a house cat, so i do worry how he's gonna react to a baby in the house....when i was a baby my parents had a dog which was apparently v affectionate and protective over me, but cat's aren't really like that...i do worry about stratches!


----------



## music81

scratches!


----------



## music81

someone mentioned the games/events you have running? where do i find these? I'm still getting the hang of this website...not used to using these sort of forums


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh, well at the moment, we only have one game in play:

Name Game: Someone says a name, and the next person says a name that ends in the last letter of the first name. Example (because its easier then explaing, lol) 

Amara - Alfie - Edward - Daisy... That kinda thing :thumbup:

Othergames:

We have a superlative game starting soon (i think) were we will all be given the categories and then we vote who we think fits that category best. Send a message to Skybluheaven saying you want to participate in it.

WTT'er of the week. I think this is getting announced today?, but bascially you vote for who you think is the WTT'er of the week. it could be for any reasons you like, been welcoming into this thread, achieved something good in personal life, has been helpful etc. Send your vote to Skybluheaven and stating a few reason why.

I think that is all at the moment. There are others in the pipe line but I think they will emerge soon enough!

HTH

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Oooooh I forgot about Roald Dahl! I'm totally getting ALL of his kid books for my future LO.

We brought Amara a Roald Dahl Book collection, I think it has about 16 books in it for about £20. I really cant wait to read them to her because I love his books. I dont know why but Esio Trot always stood out, probably because it's such a clever title (or seemed that way when I was younger :haha:)


----------



## LovePurple

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say I hope you're all having a great day! I don't really have much to say, just can't seem to stay off the forum =) So thought I'd at least post up a HELLO!!! =)


----------



## i want it all

MackMomma8 said:


> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> Hello - are you really still off the ciggies? That's fab! Well done!
> 
> For the most part...:blush: We had friends over last night, and they roll their own ciggies, so I had my friend roll me a teeny skinny ciggy, which I puffed on but hardly inhaled. I was just DYING to puff on something (even if I didn't inhale anything! :haha:)
> 
> But I haven't smoked a "real" cigarette in over a month. I'll tell you right now, it sucks. It's the. single. hardest. thing. I've EVER done. You will have days where you will want to cry and throw things at the wall (and your OH:haha:) but it does get better. I promise. :flower:Click to expand...

I've been a quitter for 4 yrs 3 months, and 16 days and it's the best thing I ever did! I'll confess to having the odd sly one, and I still dream about them :huh: I found it got harder after a couple of weeks than at the begining but I wouldn't change it!


----------



## mouse_chicky

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> *A random fact about yourself: I love gaming (WoW and ps2) and anime & manga. Seriously, though... i really do love socks. I buy a new pack like every month just to change it up and i hate going bare foot, i would rather go sock footed! I'm a dork what can i say!!*

*

My DH did a backflip (almost ) when I told him someone on my group like WOW. He's a serious gamer when he gets the time.*


----------



## mouse_chicky

About babies and pets, I have 2 cats that pretty much ignore Kara, and a pekinese that would love to nibble her toes (playfully) if I gave him half a chance. I actually keep him pinned in the kitchen away from her, because I don't think I could trust him alone, and I love to let her play in her bouncy or in the floor too much. Honestly, I wish we had waited until dd was older to get a dog, much less a yippy, snappy one that poops everywhere. (I just know when she's crawling someday she will find some and try to put it in her mouth. I know it's coming.:dohh:) He was an impulse buy when I was 6 months pregnant and uber-emotional. My suggestion for those without babes yet would be to research pets and breeds that compliment a young infant.


----------



## skybluheaven

Just dropping in to say SOOORRRYYY!!!

I have not been very active..my daughter turned 8 months old this weekend (we have a tradition of celebrating every month!!) Well she turned 8 months on the same day of my older brothers birthday. So this weekend has been very busy, It also doesnt help that I have finals coming up this week and next for my business and health care management degrees. I already have a psychology degree and figured I would get a few more. It was always my dream to obtain a few degrees. Maybe ill be a lifetime student in one way or another lol.

The next two weeks are gonna be crazy for me soooooo I need someone to stand in for me and work with KellyC75 on running things.

I will still prepare for the superlatives game in the background and work on making the blinkies but anything else will need to be done bu whoever is willing to cover for me!!!

Superlatives game should be launched by this coming up weekend at some point


----------



## skybluheaven

WTTer OF THE WEEK

Apparently the winner is......ME!!!

According to our voters I have been very helpful in creating this group and something about being creative...lol ok Im not gonna say anymore because im shy!!!!


Thank u ladies....it feels so nice that yall take notice of the small efforts I make but I am here to tell u that this group is successful BECAUSE OF U LADIES!! Such an amazing and fun group of ladies!!! No one can resist wanting to be in ur presence so we will prolly have tons more members before it is all over!!!:happydance:

I do wanna give an honorable mention to Shabutie and Hakunamatata because u two had some votes too!!!:hugs:!

CANT WAIT TO SEE WHO NEXT WEEKS WINNER WILL BE!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh I forgot about Roald Dahl! I'm totally getting ALL of his kid books for my future LO.
> 
> We brought Amara a Roald Dahl Book collection, I think it has about 16 books in it for about £20. I really cant wait to read them to her because I love his books. I dont know why but Esio Trot always stood out, probably because it's such a clever title (or seemed that way when I was younger :haha:)Click to expand...

I took Charlie and the Chocolate Factory out of my school library like 20 million times or so.

Sounds like you got an awesome collection!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Skybluheaven! :flower: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> *A random fact about yourself: I love gaming (WoW and ps2) and anime & manga. Seriously, though... i really do love socks. I buy a new pack like every month just to change it up and i hate going bare foot, i would rather go sock footed! I'm a dork what can i say!!*
> 
> *
> 
> My DH did a backflip (almost ) when I told him someone on my group like WOW. He's a serious gamer when he gets the time.*Click to expand...

*

My DH also plays WoW, though he cancels for the summertime since we try to go outdoors more and travel a little.*


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> Just dropping in to say SOOORRRYYY!!!
> 
> I have not been very active..my daughter turned 8 months old this weekend (we have a tradition of celebrating every month!!) Well she turned 8 months on the same day of my older brothers birthday. So this weekend has been very busy, It also doesnt help that I have finals coming up this week and next for my business and health care management degrees. I already have a psychology degree and figured I would get a few more. It was always my dream to obtain a few degrees. Maybe ill be a lifetime student in one way or another lol.
> 
> The next two weeks are gonna be crazy for me soooooo I need someone to stand in for me and work with KellyC75 on running things.
> 
> I will still prepare for the superlatives game in the background and work on making the blinkies but anything else will need to be done bu whoever is willing to cover for me!!!
> 
> Superlatives game should be launched by this coming up weekend at some point

I am online pretty often, though not til after 4:30 or 5 pm (M-F) and actually after 7 pm in a few weeks, so if we get any new members, I can add them to the Facebook group. I can keep a lookout for anyone new.


----------



## skybluheaven

*CheerCoach​*

 Sorry that I am late on my reply but I am sooooo happt that u are getting to take ur sweet baby home!! I have been praying daily for u!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*I Want It All​* Hey and welcome to our lovely group. I will be ttcing number 2 myself!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*Mackmomma8​*
Good job on letting go on smoking!! Not an easy job I had to do it myself many years ago
​

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mouse chicky​*

I hate myself for loving Secret life!!!! Im stuck in a vicious cycle..I cant help but watching. However I am glad they made Amy a bit les whiny!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Shabutie​*

Every idea u have is good lol u shouldnt even have to run it by me!!! ur a rockstar!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Hakunamatata​*
Just wanted to tell u that u rock lol..been meaning to tell u that for days...u were super sweet to me since my first day here!!! YESSS u may hold down the fort...u were honestly the person I was gonna ask but i didnt wanna put u on the spot!!! I figured if i just asked openly and u offered then fantastic!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw thanks!! I will definitely help out w/ whatever I can. :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Congrats skyblueheaven!

About prenatals, I just take over the counter, but as soon as I find out I'm preggo I am going to ask for a prescription simply because then I won't have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats skybluheaven! I was a naughty girl and forgot to vote, but you were my pic. ;) (Oh, and don't apologize for having a life. Family and school are very important.:thumbup:)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I want to make some replies... sorry in advance if it gets quite long!



mouse_chicky said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> *A random fact about yourself: I love gaming (WoW and ps2) and anime & manga. Seriously, though... i really do love socks. I buy a new pack like every month just to change it up and i hate going bare foot, i would rather go sock footed! I'm a dork what can i say!!*
> 
> *
> 
> My DH did a backflip (almost ) when I told him someone on my group like WOW. He's a serious gamer when he gets the time.*Click to expand...

*

Ha ha ha!  When i was little my step dad got me into gaming with an mmo called EverQuest, then it switched to WoW... so i totally blame him!! Everyone always flips when they find out a girl plays though 



Elski said:
↑

Haha, sorry IHeartBaby, I thought it was your thread about your cat, it comes up in a funny style on my laptop, not the normal BnB format for some reason *note to self - must pay more attention* Click to expand...

Lol don't worry i understand! I've completely given up foruming on my ipod touch for this very reason! I get so confused 



Shabutie said:
↑




hakunamatata said:
↑




Shabutie said:
↑

A Little About Me


Occupation: None. I'm a SAHMClick to expand...

That's more than a full-time job to me!



Shabutie said:
↑

Grandest Wish: To be able to have my dad back alive for just one day, so I could get to know him better and for him to met his new GranddaughterClick to expand...

DH lost his dad too, and he feels the same way Click to expand...

I do see it as a full time job, but since leaving uni (2 months before I concieved Amara) I have found it really difficult to come to terms with losing a bit of my independance when it comes to money. I have worked since I was 13 up until I left to go to uni, so I was always used to earning money, and to earn money means you work. I'm a strange one  lol.

Did your OH lose his dad young? I lost my dad when I was 12 weeks old, so I never knew him , only by pictures.

Glad you girlies like the new banners. I think I will PM skybluheaven and see if she will post the URL's in the first page for those who want them! Gonna have to giggle my signature about to fit it on.

I'm thinking I should start taking folic acid  I never took it in the lead up to concieving Amara, only when I found out I was pregnant did I go buy some. Have to try and sneak it past mum, as she takes me shopping (God I sound about 12 )Click to expand...

I'm sorry you lost your dad! I thought i was young losing mine at 20 but i can't even imagine how hard it must of been growing up without one.  I'm going to get a tattoo in memory of my dad on wednesday with my sister, soo nervous but i can't wait.



BlueHadeda said:
↑

We have a dwarf hamster (that bites!) so we keep it in it's cage. And we have two dwarf rabbits who only scratch when you try to carry them around. If you pat them, comb them or just sit with them on your lap, they're fine. But, they're not really tame, they're a bit wild. So I won't let a baby too close within their range without supervision. I can't wait to see my next baby's reaction to the bunnies! My youngest was a crawling 1-year old when we got the first baby bunny, and he just couldn't leave it alone. When he (my son) went missing, you were sure to find baby sitting next to bunny's cage. Click to expand...

I'm glad its not just me! I always see people with such cuddly, friendly hamsters but i've never had any luck with them! The last time i bought one it was called a teddy bear hamster and i thought there was no way a TEDDY BEAR hamster could be mean.  My mistake... i went to give it some food, it bit my finger and wouldn't let go! I pulled it out of the cage and was literally shaking my hand to try to get it off.. poor thing was probably scared to bits but it was an instinctive reaction 

I'm jealous you have bunnies though, they are always sooo cute... your baby is going to love them!!!*


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

mouse_chicky said:


> About babies and pets, I have 2 cats that pretty much ignore Kara, and a pekinese that would love to nibble her toes (playfully) if I gave him half a chance. I actually keep him pinned in the kitchen away from her, because I don't think I could trust him alone, and I love to let her play in her bouncy or in the floor too much. Honestly, I wish we had waited until dd was older to get a dog, much less a yippy, snappy one that poops everywhere. (I just know when she's crawling someday she will find some and try to put it in her mouth. I know it's coming.:dohh:) He was an impulse buy when I was 6 months pregnant and uber-emotional. My suggestion for those without babes yet would be to research pets and breeds that compliment a young infant.

Haha, good advice! I am thinking about waiting on a puppy until my LO is old enough for one as a birthday/christmas present. I'm horrible at present shopping for boys so at least thats one less present to worry about, lol.



skybluheaven said:


> WTTer OF THE WEEK
> 
> Apparently the winner is......ME!!!
> 
> According to our voters I have been very helpful in creating this group and something about being creative...lol ok Im not gonna say anymore because im shy!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank u ladies....it feels so nice that yall take notice of the small efforts I make but I am here to tell u that this group is successful BECAUSE OF U LADIES!! Such an amazing and fun group of ladies!!! No one can resist wanting to be in ur presence so we will prolly have tons more members before it is all over!!!:happydance:
> 
> I do wanna give an honorable mention to Shabutie and Hakunamatata because u two had some votes too!!!:hugs:!
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE WHO NEXT WEEKS WINNER WILL BE!!!:thumbup:

:happydance: Congrats sweets, you definitely deserve it! Sorry i forgot to vote :blush: I'll do better next week, i promise!


----------



## pixie23

I have a cat, when we had our friends new born over, she would stare at us in jealousy when we held the baby. I'm a little concerned about when we have a new born, but when babies and toddlers are crawling and walking, she just walked away when she got annoyed with them trying to pet her. I'm curious how she will act when she is around one constantly. Luckily, if we happen to have big issues with a LO and the cat I think my in-laws would take her for us, though I would be really sad to see her go.


----------



## pixie23

I guess I'll restart the name game: Zach


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Harlow

SkyBluheaven: Congratulations!! :yipee::headspin::yipee:

iHeartbaby#1: OOoo I bet your excited about the tattoo. I wish I could go get another tattoo. I ahvent had one for about 2 years :( and have 11 (I think, and its too early to count them up :haha:)

I have one in memory for my dad. Here it is:

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Ink%20Work/DaddyAngels1.jpghttps://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Ink%20Work/DaddyAngels.jpg

It say's 'Daddy Angels' in Chinese because that is what I have called my real Dad and he is 1/2 chinese. I have a step dad who has been there practicly my whole life so I call him Dad.

You will have to put up a pic so I can see it, I love tattoo's.


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations SkyBluheaven :happydance:

I'm really struggling to lose weight :nope: doesn't help that my relatives keep reminding me all the time, my sister is convinced my oh 'will look elsewhere soon' if I don't lose it now, I know he wouldn't but its not nice to hear .


Name Game : Wallis


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Stella

Oh, that's a horrid thing to say! Why would they say that?!? :hugs:

I am trying to loose weight also, and I am finding it difficult. I have been trying since February, and only lost half a stone, and 5lbs of that was in the last 2 weeks.

Maybe something that might help you, which I found useful last week, as that I wrote down what I was going to eat for the week. It was things like:

B: Cereal with Semi-Skimmed milk
L: 2 bread rolls/wrap with chicken salad. Packet of snack a jacks. Bit of fruit.
D: Chicken and veg/lasagna/stir fry
Snack in the evening once Amara has gone to bed: Muller Rice


I am doing it with my mum and nan, and every friday we get weighed at my nan's house and then she makes us jacket potato with beans with salad. (Salad is: Mixed leaves, cucumber, tomato with spring onion and dressing, red cabbage, coleslaw, cheese, beetroot)

:flower:


----------



## BlueHadeda

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> We have a dwarf hamster (that bites!) so we keep it in it's cage. And we have two dwarf rabbits who only scratch when you try to carry them around. If you pat them, comb them or just sit with them on your lap, they're fine. But, they're not really tame, they're a bit wild. So I won't let a baby too close within their range without supervision. I can't wait to see my next baby's reaction to the bunnies! My youngest was a crawling 1-year old when we got the first baby bunny, and he just couldn't leave it alone. When he (my son) went missing, you were sure to find baby sitting next to bunny's cage. :baby:
> 
> I'm glad its not just me! I always see people with such cuddly, friendly hamsters but i've never had any luck with them! The last time i bought one it was called a teddy bear hamster and i thought there was no way a TEDDY BEAR hamster could be mean. :dohh: My mistake... i went to give it some food, it bit my finger and wouldn't let go! I pulled it out of the cage and was literally shaking my hand to try to get it off.. poor thing was probably scared to bits but it was an instinctive reaction :haha:
> 
> I'm jealous you have bunnies though, they are always sooo cute... your baby is going to love them!!!Click to expand...

Hahahahaha...it happened to me too, iHeartbaby! I tried to pick our previous hamster up, but it bit me and hanged on for dear life. I too shook my hand to get it off. Just pure instinct, because it's quite painful when they bite like that!!

The bunnies really are cute yes. We have a black&white one, and a grey one. We got them because I'm allergic to cats, and we couldn't get a dog because we go away for weekends too much to leave a dog alone everytime. And we felt the kids needed a pet. They love roaming through our backyard, and let the children pat and play with them. But we put them in their cage (biggish type of cage) overnight because of all the neighbouring cats that will hunt them down. One of our neighbour's dogs even got loose a while ago, came into our yard by squeezing through our front gate, jumped over the fence behind the bunnies' cage and broke the cage's door open to get inside. Fortunately they just barked like mad at the rabbits, so dh was able to save them when he went to investigate. He was so furious, he went to fetch the neighbour to come and fetch her dogs. And told her if it ever happens again, he'll take the dogs to the local animal care centre so that she can collect them there (usually at a fee!). I'm just grateful the bunnies were okay, the children's hearts would've been broken if they were bitten.


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Name Game: Stella
> 
> Oh, that's a horrid thing to say! Why would they say that?!? :hugs:
> 
> I am trying to loose weight also, and I am finding it difficult. I have been trying since February, and only lost half a stone, and 5lbs of that was in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Maybe something that might help you, which I found useful last week, as that I wrote down what I was going to eat for the week. It was things like:
> 
> B: Cereal with Semi-Skimmed milk
> L: 2 bread rolls/wrap with chicken salad. Packet of snack a jacks. Bit of fruit.
> D: Chicken and veg/lasagna/stir fry
> Snack in the evening once Amara has gone to bed: Muller Rice
> 
> 
> I am doing it with my mum and nan, and every friday we get weighed at my nan's house and then she makes us jacket potato with beans with salad. (Salad is: Mixed leaves, cucumber, tomato with spring onion and dressing, red cabbage, coleslaw, cheese, beetroot)
> 
> :flower:

:hugs: thanks hun, I do all the cooking in the house so I'm going to have to cook low-fat food for both of us and oh always convinces me to coo something unhealthy like a roast :dohh: Thats a good idea to write everything down :flower: I'll write something down tonight and make sure oh doesn't foil it!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Congrats SkyBluHeaven!!! :happydance::hugs:

Name game: Ariana


----------



## Shabutie

A roast can be healthy.

If you part boil the potato's and then finish them off in the oven (spray a bit of 1cal low fat oil over the top of them) they are low in fat.

Fill your plate with lots of veggies.

Have bit of meat, stuffing, yorkshire pud and gravy. If you 'ban' something it will only make you want it more. Just dont go over board!

:thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Aaron

Hi girls, I was having a fiddle about with eye make-up for my wedding.

What do you think? I'm not a huge make-up person, so didnt want anything OTT!

(Excuse the moody face :haha:)

:flower:

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Make-up%20Practice/P1010217.jpghttps://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Make-up%20Practice/P1010211.jpg


----------



## skybluheaven

Im dieting a bit too....maybe for the ladies that are secret garden members we can start a post each week where we just list what we eat daily...or on days we get around to posting it and then it may make us more aware since we know we gotta tell each other lol...also can list what we did activity wise even if it is something like walked alot while shopping...or vacuumed and mopped floor????

What do y'all think????

Even if ur not trying to lose weight but just maintain and eat healthy u could still post...


----------



## skybluheaven

vaniilla said:


> Congratulations SkyBluheaven :happydance:
> 
> I'm really struggling to lose weight :nope: doesn't help that my relatives keep reminding me all the time, my sister is convinced my oh 'will look elsewhere soon' if I don't lose it now, I know he wouldn't but its not nice to hear .
> 
> 
> Name Game : Wallis

WHAT A HORRIBLE THING FOR HER TO SAY!!!!! Im sorry but I couldn't not say anything about this bc its just plain rude!!!!! It makes me angry!!! Grrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

Ooo I like that idea! :) I know leading up to friday I try really hard, because if I dont loose weight, then my mum and nan are there, and it is embaressing if they loose weight and I put on! 

I shall start it off if you want, could start it as an event or something on there?

Hope your doing okay! :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie!!!!! I like the eye makeup...u wanna go for natural glow on the big day...and waterproof makeup is a must....oh and either nautral just a lil gloss lips or lipstick that DOES NOT come off bc u husband may not wanna wear matching lipstic all day...plus u may kiss many family members on cheek and u don't wanna spend all day touching up either!!!

I love weddings so much I plan them as a hobby lol well a hobby that makes money....I do a few a year


----------



## Shabutie

Thank you hun!

I need to figure out blusher because its something I have never even looked at in shops :haha: I have quite rosy cheecks anyway, so unsure if I will need it anyway. 

Lipgloss may be the finishing touches to OH's attire! :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

~*~ Honest Eating ~*~

So... In the Secret Garden, we have a document about dieting/weight loss. Its a place where all us dieters can come together to write down what we are eating each day, as well as any exercise you do, in the hopes that it will keep us motivated, because we will be more aware of what we are putting in our mouths!

:flower:


----------



## pixie23

Name Game: Noel

vanilla: I'm sad that you're family is so harsh, just know that all of us are here to support you! You *will* reach your goals in your own time!

shabutie: I like the eye make-up it looks great, I always go pretty natural myself. I would go just a tad heavier though, otherwise it won't really show in pictures unless they're close ups. My mom and my sister helped me with my make up and looking in the mirror it was heavier than I would have done for myself, but it turned out perfect in the pictures!


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh thank you Pixie. I think I will need it darker so it shows up more. Think I will have another go at it tonight, and post another picture (If you ladies dont mind giving me advise/opinions) to see if its any better.

:flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Shabutie: You have such pretty skin! You hardly need any makeup at all! *Jealous* :haha:

If you want to go darker without using black, try a gunmetal grey eyeshadow - use it like an eyeliner and smudge it so it looks smokey. :thumbup: I love makeup, I'm a total junkie.


----------



## Shabutie

Name Game: Leland



MackMomma8 said:


> Shabutie: You have such pretty skin! You hardly need any makeup at all! *Jealous* :haha:
> 
> If you want to go darker without using black, try a gunmetal grey eyeshadow - use it like an eyeliner and smudge it so it looks smokey. :thumbup: I love makeup, I'm a total junkie.

Ahh the link worked then? :happydance: I didnt think it did.

Do you think? I think its all spotty (not actual white head kinda spots, but ykwim, I hope) I think because I am 1/4 chinese it helps a little. lol. Ah, thank you for that tip. I shall try that later, well as best I can with what I have, and post a pic up later, hopefully looking more improved!

:flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Like little bumps that could be pimples but look like they haven't broken the surface of your skin yet? Mine is like that sometimes... it gets worse when I don't wash my face before I go to bed for a few nights, or around AF. A good exfoliator helps with that. :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

I brought cleanse, tone and moisturiser stuff, I just forget to do it in the mornings. And I have a facial scrub thing that my friend told me to use once a week. I must make more of an effort to do it because I only have 15 weeks till my wedding!

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> Name Game: Noel
> 
> vanilla: I'm sad that you're family is so harsh, just know that all of us are here to support you! You *will* reach your goals in your own time!
> 
> shabutie: I like the eye make-up it looks great, I always go pretty natural myself. I would go just a tad heavier though, otherwise it won't really show in pictures unless they're close ups. My mom and my sister helped me with my make up and looking in the mirror it was heavier than I would have done for myself, but it turned out perfect in the pictures!

She is correct....I figured u wanted to look like u had no makeup on...just naturally flawless that's why I said its fine but if u do want the makeup to show it will have to be darker and if ur fair skinned then u might wanna consider one of those bronzing powders for face...neck and chest!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi lovely ladies :flower:

Im gonna catch up with all the posts ive missed when I have put LO to bed :sleep:

I gotta go alllllllllll the way back to page 57!!! :dohh:


----------



## pichi

i can't catch up! lol so i will just post and say hello ladies... :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies! I was able to get another appt today. Turned out they had my old phone number on file so that's why they couldn't contact me. I feel kind of dumb now. Oh well.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie - what I did for my lips at my wedding is that lipstick that stays on all day. First coat is the lipstick and second coat makes it shiny and moist and revives the color later in the day (you can do the second layer as needed to freshen it up a bit). The brand I used was either Revlon or L'Oréal, can't remember for sure. But it worked out great.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and it doesn't kiss off.


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> Congratula[SPOILER][/SPOILER]tions SkyBluheaven :happydance:
> 
> I'm really struggling to lose weight :nope: doesn't help that my relatives keep reminding me all the time, my sister is convinced my oh 'will look elsewhere soon' if I don't lose it now, I know he wouldn't but its not nice to hear .
> 
> 
> Name Game : Wallis

hmmm that was a really crappy thing for her to say.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Name Game: Stella
> 
> Oh, that's a horrid thing to say! Why would they say that?!? :hugs:
> 
> I am trying to loose weight also, and I am finding it difficult. I have been trying since February, and only lost half a stone, and 5lbs of that was in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Maybe something that might help you, which I found useful last week, as that I wrote down what I was going to eat for the week. It was things like:
> 
> B: Cereal with Semi-Skimmed milk
> L: 2 bread rolls/wrap with chicken salad. Packet of snack a jacks. Bit of fruit.
> D: Chicken and veg/lasagna/stir fry
> Snack in the evening once Amara has gone to bed: Muller Rice
> 
> 
> I am doing it with my mum and nan, and every friday we get weighed at my nan's house and then she makes us jacket potato with beans with salad. (Salad is: Mixed leaves, cucumber, tomato with spring onion and dressing, red cabbage, coleslaw, cheese, beetroot)
> 
> :flower:

That's what I usually do in my journal, except for this past week.


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to skybluheaven on the WTT'er of the week :happydance: A very deserving winner :happydance:



i want it all said:


> I'm the end of October, but I think I belong here! :)
> 
> Claire, 30, WTT No2!

Welcome Claire :flower:



Shabutie said:


> Welcome all new comers :hi:
> 
> If you want everyone, I can make a new banner so it says WTT for our 2012 baby at the top but with the same picture and then when each of us gets to the TTC stage, we can change it to that banner.
> 
> What do you think?

I would really like mine to say 'wtt for our 2012 baby'....But I would like it to stay smallish like the one I have now........I dont ask alot I know :haha::blush::haha:



Shabutie said:


> Grandest Wish: To be able to have my dad back alive for just one day, so I could get to know him better and for him to met his new Granddaughter

:hugs: Love your tatoo btw ~ I like tatoos that have a 'meaning' :hugs:




iHeartbaby#1 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/620225-cat-gone-tomorrow-look-she-did.html
> 
> This makes me so sad! Poor little baby! :cry:

I had to make some posts on that thread ~ :winkwink:

Poor baby & I hope the cat gets a new loving home, if thats what the OP decides is best



pichi said:


> i can't catch up! lol so i will just post and say hello ladies... :D

....Know what you mean ~ just took me ages! :dohh:

Hello pichi, hope you are well :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone! :coolio:I'm lovin' the conversation about wedding make-up. It takes me back. I had mine done really dramatically since I performed all of my life as a dancer, and that was my last chance to really doll it up legitimately.:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi everyone! :coolio:I'm lovin' the conversation about wedding make-up. It takes me back. I had mine done really dramatically since I performed all of my life as a dancer, and that was my last chance to really doll it up legitimately.:haha:

I remember doing dance recitals and having the makeup 10 times darker so that our faces wouldn't wash out!


----------



## hakunamatata

General announcement! If you need access to the Facebook group, let me know so I can add you! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

I just have to say that we have the cutest WTT siggy ever. :) And congrats skybluheaven on being WTTer of the week! Im really bad about keeping up with all the games and such. :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love our siggy too!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh on the subject of our siggy... this Anne Geddes makes me think of our group too since we will be TTC in the autumn! But clearly the acorns one is perfect with our group name and everything.

https://redesigningwomen.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/anne_geddes_babies_in_pumpkins.jpg?w=295&h=235


----------



## MackMomma8

AAAAHHHHHH those pumpkin babies are sooooo freaking adorable!! Maybe we could use the pic when we move to ttc? Like planting pumpkin seeds or something? I think I saw that somewhere here and thought it was super cute. :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh that pumkin picture is too cute! 

Sorry I havent been on much tonight, I havent even had chance to try out the make-up tips you girls gave me, so hopefully that will be for tomorrow. I have been looking up Cloth nappies, there are SO many to choose from.

I have just spent £116 on the following:

x1 Called 'Ribbit'
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/Ribbit.jpg

x1 Called 'Butternut Yellow'
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/Butternutyellow.jpg

x1 Called 'Zinnia'
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/zinnia.jpg

x1 Called 'Clementine'
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/Clementine.jpg

x1 Called 'Twilight'
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/twlight.jpg

x10 Organic insert (Meant to be better for night time. and seeing as Amara sleeps 12 hours at night, I thought it was a must)
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/organic-insert.jpg

x10 Dry insert, will be using during the daytime
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/dry-insert.jpg

The idea is that you can re-use the outer part, and just replace the insert each time! I cant wait for them to arrive! I just had to share! And the outside part are adjustable (via poppers) so they should last Amara until she is a toddler! :thumbup: I really wish I had looked into Cloth nappies before Amara was born because I worked out earlier that I have spent £90 so far on disposable nappies, which could have brought me loads more of these nappies or have extra money towards the wedding! Oh well, I know from now on. I just hope they work okay and Amara gets on with them!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Cute diapers! I wish I had the ambition to use those kind. ;)


----------



## pixie23

I'm really interested in the fuzzibunz brand of cloth diapers


----------



## pixie23

Thought I'd fill it out now that I have some time.
A Little About Me

Name: Courtney

Age: 22

Location: USA

Occupation: full time student 

Favorites

Hobbies: crochet, scrapbooking, baking, games

Color: I love so many- really like green, but blue is my fave color to wear

Food: Everything- contemplating a RAW vegan 30 day challenge in the near future!

Hang-out: online (recently), I enjoy hanging out in coffee shops by myself with a good book, or with friends, also hiking with my parents. I can't wait to be living with my hubby again and we can have game nights with friends like we used to

Music: primaily country, but I listen to a bit of everything

Books: Twilight series, Harry Potter series, anything by Philippa Greggory

Movies: comedies, esp romantic comedies with a happy ending

TV Shows: Hells Kitchen, The Office, The Big Bang Theory, House Hunters International

Authors: Philippa Greggory

Cartoon Characters: all of them

Digging Deeper

Country You Wish To Visit The Most: Spain (I will be moving to England in the fall so I'm looking foward to seeing England, Scotland, and Ireland and hopefully we'll get the chance to see even more of Europe, maybe Germany and Italy, etc.)

Most Influential Person in Your Life: I really look up to my parents 

Greatest Ambition: to be a Mom and raise my children in a christian home with strong morals and values

Biggest Achievement: not sure yet because I know there will be more to come... I guess getting married to the love of my life and doing so well in high school that I earned going to a state college for free (even though I left the school when I got married, I'm still proud that I earned it)

Grandest Wish: To live a life pleasing to God, have a happy family, and grow old with my hubby

What You Can't Live Without: my purse, even though it's a black hole :haha:

The Questions from the First Survey

What number baby you are WTT for: numero uno

What gender baby you are secretly wishing for: I don't have a preference, but if I absolutely had to choose, I would pick a girl because my sister just had a boy and I think my parents would love a grand daughter to change things up. It will be the first grand baby for my in-laws

A random fact about yourself: I was deaf as a baby for a couple of months, they don't know why I was deaf and they don't know why I can hear now


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :flower:

The sun is shining where I live & its lovely! :kiss:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls :flower:
> 
> The sun is shining where I live & its lovely! :kiss:

its not too bad here either :flower: 

need to do a food shop today ...what a pain! I hate food shopping lol I don't like ques! Its been a disaster the few times oh has done it by himself so its not really an option:haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning Ladies! :hi:

sun is shining here too, but with a few clouds. Another day indoors for us, as I am expecting a few bits in the post. Also, should really crack on with a bit of housework! :wacko:


----------



## BlueHadeda

pixie23 said:


> A random fact about yourself: I was deaf as a baby for a couple of months, they don't know why I was deaf and they don't know why I can hear now

Wow, now that's really interesting! I love medical mysteries. It fascinates me. I wonder what happened in your case? I bet your parents were first devestated, and then wanted to jump in joy! :happydance:

Vaniila, I too hate food shopping. Such a schlep. And yes, I can't send dh, he'll moan and groan too much, and then comes back with half of what I asked. :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Shabutie :flower:

Did you read my message last nite, about the banner? :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

BlueHadeda said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> A random fact about yourself: I was deaf as a baby for a couple of months, they don't know why I was deaf and they don't know why I can hear now
> 
> Wow, now that's really interesting! I love medical mysteries. It fascinates me. I wonder what happened in your case? I bet your parents were first devestated, and then wanted to jump in joy! :happydance:
> 
> Vaniila, I too hate food shopping. Such a schlep. And yes, I can't send dh, he'll moan and groan too much, and then comes back with half of what I asked. :dohh:Click to expand...

he brings you half!?!?! I'll be lucky if OH gets anything I asked for despite calling a million times while at the shops only to come home with "they didn't have it or I couldn't find it" :dohh: 


has anyone thought baby names yet? we've almost picked ours out :rofl:


----------



## kitty2385

Hi guys, just found this forum today and i have to say im already loving it. Just thought i would join you guys here too as im going to be ttc from august :) im amy, 26 from manchester, uk. nice to meet you :) xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi Amy! :hi: Welcome, we are a bunch of lovely ladies!

KellyC75: I shall have a fiddle tonight once LO is in bed, and try and make some smaller ones witht he writing you want! :thumbup: I think a small one might be better!

:flower:


----------



## pichi

i can have a bash at the siggy if you want? :shrug: just opened my own siggy store on the forum


----------



## Shabutie

OOOoo go ahead hun! :D

xXx


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi everyone! :coolio:I'm lovin' the conversation about wedding make-up. It takes me back. I had mine done really dramatically since I performed all of my life as a dancer, and that was my last chance to really doll it up legitimately.:haha:

U were a dancer?


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> Hi guys, just found this forum today and i have to say im already loving it. Just thought i would join you guys here too as im going to be ttc from august :) im amy, 26 from manchester, uk. nice to meet you :) xxx

A very warm welcome ~:flower:~ Lovely to have you join us



Shabutie said:


> KellyC75: I shall have a fiddle tonight once LO is in bed, and try and make some smaller ones witht he writing you want! :thumbup: I think a small one might be better!
> 
> :flower:

Thanks so much ~ :flower: ~ Hope im not being too fussy! :blush:



pichi said:


> i can have a bash at the siggy if you want? :shrug: just opened my own siggy store on the forum

Awesome ~ another talented member :happydance:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi Amy, and welcome! Great to see another new face on the forum! :happydance:



vaniilla said:


> has anyone thought baby names yet? we've almost picked ours out :rofl:

Hmmm...yes, I couldn't help but start thinking of names...:blush: Dh was so freaked out, I stopped telling him about name-ideas! :haha:

Are you girls going to share the names you're contemplating, or keep it a secret? I'm thinking of using a name that starts with a "Ch" or "Sh" if it's a girl. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Oh that pumkin picture is too cute!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on much tonight, I havent even had chance to try out the make-up tips you girls gave me, so hopefully that will be for tomorrow. I have been looking up Cloth nappies, there are SO many to choose from.
> 
> I have just spent £116 on the following:
> 
> x1 Called 'Ribbit'
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/Ribbit.jpg
> 
> x1 Called 'Butternut Yellow'
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/Butternutyellow.jpg
> 
> x1 Called 'Zinnia'
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/zinnia.jpg
> 
> x1 Called 'Clementine'
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/Clementine.jpg
> 
> x1 Called 'Twilight'
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/twlight.jpg
> 
> x10 Organic insert (Meant to be better for night time. and seeing as Amara sleeps 12 hours at night, I thought it was a must)
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/organic-insert.jpg
> 
> x10 Dry insert, will be using during the daytime
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/dry-insert.jpg
> 
> The idea is that you can re-use the outer part, and just replace the insert each time! I cant wait for them to arrive! I just had to share! And the outside part are adjustable (via poppers) so they should last Amara until she is a toddler! :thumbup: I really wish I had looked into Cloth nappies before Amara was born because I worked out earlier that I have spent £90 so far on disposable nappies, which could have brought me loads more of these nappies or have extra money towards the wedding! Oh well, I know from now on. I just hope they work okay and Amara gets on with them!


I have cloth diapered since day one so if u ever need some help on proper washing detergents...how to strip them to get out ginny smell...or increase how much it holds...or to get waxes and oils off of them when they are new...or for diaper rash cream that safe for them.....ohhhhh have u bought a wetbag yet? Diaper sprayer(not a have to have) are u doing cloth wipes too bc u can so just make them out of old receiving blankets


----------



## skybluheaven

kitty2385 said:


> Hi guys, just found this forum today and i have to say im already loving it. Just thought i would join you guys here too as im going to be ttc from august :) im amy, 26 from manchester, uk. nice to meet you :) xxx

Hey and welcome to our group!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Random fact about me: I'm the only girl in my generation. I have 2 brothers and 3 cousins, all guys. 

And welcome, kitty! :wave:


----------



## MackMomma8

skybluheaven said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Oh that pumkin picture is too cute!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on much tonight, I havent even had chance to try out the make-up tips you girls gave me, so hopefully that will be for tomorrow. I have been looking up Cloth nappies, there are SO many to choose from.
> 
> I have just spent £116 on the following:
> 
> x1 Called 'Ribbit'
> x1 Called 'Butternut Yellow'
> x1 Called 'Zinnia'
> x1 Called 'Clementine'
> x1 Called 'Twilight'
> x10 Organic insert (Meant to be better for night time. and seeing as Amara sleeps 12 hours at night, I thought it was a must)
> x10 Dry insert, will be using during the daytime
> The idea is that you can re-use the outer part, and just replace the insert each time! I cant wait for them to arrive! I just had to share! And the outside part are adjustable (via poppers) so they should last Amara until she is a toddler! :thumbup: I really wish I had looked into Cloth nappies before Amara was born because I worked out earlier that I have spent £90 so far on disposable nappies, which could have brought me loads more of these nappies or have extra money towards the wedding! Oh well, I know from now on. I just hope they work okay and Amara gets on with them!
> 
> 
> I have cloth diapered since day one so if u ever need some help on proper washing detergents...how to strip them to get out ginny smell...or increase how much it holds...or to get waxes and oils off of them when they are new...or for diaper rash cream that safe for them.....ohhhhh have u bought a wetbag yet? Diaper sprayer(not a have to have) are u doing cloth wipes too bc u can so just make them out of old receiving blanketsClick to expand...

I totally 100% plan on cloth diapering. :thumbup: It's not really that popular here in the US, but it's gaining in popularity more and more every year. I just love the idea of using clean, soft, natural nappies on my baby. Not to mention the cost savings!! Plus, I plan on sewing my own (gonna start on that here pretty soon!) and making my own wool covers to save even more $$.


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies! Thought I'd drop by :hi:

I was on another thread in WTT for people planing to TTC in the autumn (actually it might have been winter thinking about it), but not sure what happened to it... MackMomma8 kindly showed me where to find you guys, so hope you don't mind me popping in...

A little about me for those of you who don't know, I'm Anna, 33, OH is 35. Found BnB and WTT back in Jan/Feb when I was convincend I was pregnant, but obviously wasn't! Back then I didn't have a TTC timeline, just knew that OH wanted kids before he was old, and, with the support of the ladies here, I had the chat (once again), and a few months ago he set a TTC date of September this year after we get back from our holiday in Madeira... I'm cautiously put my ticker at end of the year, partly to avoid disappointment if he changes his mind (like that's going to help...I tell everyone to ignore my ticker :dohh:), and partly as I'm still holding out for that simple wedding before we TTC...I really want to get married before having a baby, OH knows, but still no ring on my finger. He's still on board for TTC September... Came off BCP about 5 weeks ago, and started charting- wanted to get to know my cycles before TTC, and also my body was going through hell with the pill...

Anyway, look forward to getting to know you all...


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Anniepie ~ :flower: ~ A warm welcome to 'Autumn Acorns'


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Amy and Anna :flower:​

for baby names we have so far

for a girl
Lottie Bo
Arya
Luna 
Isolde 

for a boy
Orion
Odin (I like but oh doesn't :( ) 

I also full time cloth so feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome Anniepie! :flower: So great to have new people along on the journey.

Sorry ladies I have not been around. I have been deathly ill the last two days. Could barely get out of bed. :(
Finally feeling better today though. I kind of skimmed through the posts but everything has left my mind since... I really need a better siggy but I am FAILING at it. If anyone is creative and could help you would be my new best friend :thumbup: 

we have thought of names. 

For a girl:
Calypso (OH's favorite but i am not too keen on it)
Alethea (one of my tops)
Ophelia (another one of my tops but OH is COMPLETELY against, he always way says o i feel ya whenever I mention it :growlmad:)

For a boy:
Leonidas


----------



## kellysays2u

vaniilla said:


> Welcome to Autumn Acorns Amy and Anna :flower:​
> 
> for baby names we have so far
> 
> for a girl
> Lottie Bo
> Arya
> Luna
> Isolde
> 
> for a boy
> Orion
> Odin (I like but oh doesn't :( )
> 
> I also full time cloth so feel free to ask any questions!

I love orion! I wanted to use it but it was shot down. :nope:


----------



## pixie23

Welcome Amy and Anna!

I glad you're starting to feel better Kelly!

We have officially chosen our boy name:
James Will (James is the family name for the 1st born boy, of the 1st born boy. and Will comes from family names as well, one of his grandfathers was named William, mine Willie, and Wilson is also a family name, so we just took Will from them!) Hoping to call him JW for short.
We have discussed a girl names as well, but he did not like any of my name ideas and did not have any of his own, then we came across a name that both of us really like. I won't be surprised if we change our minds on it though if we happen to be pg with a girl because there is no family attachment like the boy name we have chosen.
We just want one name for each sex every time we're pg so that we don't have a bunch of names we haven't used that we are completely in love with. It is really hard letting go of the names I have had picked out since I was 16, but OH doesn't like them so I'm having to learn to let go.


----------



## vaniilla

I love Ophelia!!! your oh is crazy , thats a really nice name :flower: 

hope your feeling better today kellysays2u :hugs: 
according to the needle reading we're having 2 boys and two girls the next two being girls :haha: its not scientific but its been right for everyone I tried it on :D


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:hi: *Welcome Amy and Anna! Great to have you in our group!* :hi:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Kellysays2u: Those are very cute, original names! I actually like Calypso too though, it's my favorite of Jupiter's moons. How do you pronounce Alethea? I like it!

Vaniila: I love Arya (I have a WoW character named Arieya, actually :haha:) and Orion! Orion was one of my middle name choices for a boy but my OH didn't like it. I thought it would be cute since if we have a girl her middle name is definitely going to be 'Star' so they would have matched but :nope:.



pixie23 said:


> We just want one name for each sex every time we're pg so that we don't have a bunch of names we haven't used that we are completely in love with. It is really hard letting go of the names I have had picked out since I was 16, but OH doesn't like them so I'm having to learn to let go.

I wish i had gone with that logic! We only had 2 names of each gender to start with and now it keeps groooowing :( 
*
Boys:*
Nathan
Logan
Derek
Dylan

*Girls:*
Adrienne
Briella
Alexis
Sophia

Middle names are set though: James and Star


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> Welcome to Autumn Acorns Amy and Anna :flower:​
> 
> for baby names we have so far
> 
> for a girl
> Lottie Bo
> Arya
> Luna
> Isolde
> 
> for a boy
> Orion
> *Odin* (I like but oh doesn't :( )
> 
> I also full time cloth so feel free to ask any questions!

My best friend named her little boy Odin - I think it's an adorable name!! It's really cute when you're playing with him and actually using it... I promise! :)

Name game: Norah, Molly
I don't have any boys' names, but I should considering everyone thinks I'll have a boy first.


----------



## pixie23

I like Briella, I hadn't heard that one before. I really like the name Sophia too, but it has gotten really popular over the past couple of years, I'm trying to avoid names that are too popular, but we'll ultimately go with whatever we think is best, popular or not. Just for a bit of indulgence, I'll list all of the names I like, even though DH doesn't agree, maybe someone will like them and be able to use them for their family.

For a girl I really like:
Cheyanne (my number one girl name that hubby doesn't like because he knew a trampy girl with this name)
Shayla
Jocelyn
Taryn
(haha :haha: I just noticed all of these names have a Y in them)
Who knows, he may eventually change his mind and we can use one of these for a middle name or something

For a boy I used to really like the name Ryan, but my hubby dated a girl named Rian (though pronounced the same) and I DO NOT like her, even before they dated so it is a definate NO now!


----------



## pixie23

Mackmomma, I think Norah would be a suiting name for you, I bet it would be a beautiful name for a daughter of yours!


----------



## MackMomma8

Awww thanks Pixie! It's always been a favorite of mine, but I've never told anyone because I don't want them stealing it!! :haha: Lucky for me all of my friends had boys, lol.


----------



## kitty2385

thanks for the warm welcome everyone :) i love that this thread is so busy, gives me something to read while the bf is playing bowls and im being oh so supportive being on here on my phone lol. Theres a girl here with a new baby, so so cute!! I seem to see so many babies or preg women now that the ttc date is getting closer!


----------



## pixie23

I suppose I could share our secret girl name because chances are if anyone steals it, I won't even be around them. I just get scared to share because it is the only girl name that we have both been able to agree on. The name is Caitlin! We have not even been able to come up with a middle name yet, but we may actually make the 1st name Caitlin Mae if it will flow better with the middle name. My great grandma had Mae in her first name so I would like to add it if it makes the whole name flow better.


----------



## MackMomma8

I know what you mean, kitty. I went grocery shopping yesterday and there was either a bump or a baby in every aisle!! I swear it was like an infestation. :growlmad::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

The kitten in your avatar is adorable kitty2385 :cloud9:


----------



## pixie23

kitty2385 said:


> thanks for the warm welcome everyone :) i love that this thread is so busy, gives me something to read while the bf is playing bowls and im being oh so supportive being on here on my phone lol. Theres a girl here with a new baby, so so cute!! I seem to see so many babies or preg women now that the ttc date is getting closer!

All the preggos and babies really do start popping up everywhere don't they! I have seriously wanted kids since I was 16 and the broodiness started kicking in about the time I got engaged, 3 or so years a ago - that's when I started to always notice preggos and babies, luckily the brrodiness used to come and go so I wasn't always broody like I have been since last August! (Greeneyed monster madness)


----------



## KellyC75

****New game alert****

We start the game with 'Just wondering about....' then fill in the blanks 

Heres mine...................:thumbup:

*Just wondering about.....your usernames:*

Why did you choose your username & whats its meaning? :shrug:

Mine is straightforward (&boring!:blush:) My name & my year of birth!

Love to hear your reasons :flower:


----------



## pixie23

Mine has little reason. When I got my first email account in 8th grade, I choose pixieflute as my user name, but decided to change it up a bit for BnB. Also, 23 is my favorite number, not lucky just a favorite.
I'm don't even like fairies.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Mines pretty straightforward too. I was pregnant and emotional when i joined the forums so there ya go :blush: :haha:

I have no idea what i'm going to do when #2 comes along. I may need to request a username change so i can be fair to both babehs!


----------



## MackMomma8

Well... Mack is my married name, I wanna be a momma, and 8 is my favorite number (our wedding anniversary is August 8th :cloud9:)


----------



## pixie23

MackMomma8 said:


> Well... Mack is my married name, I wanna be a momma, and 8 is my favorite number (our wedding anniversary is August 8th :cloud9:)

Ours is the 7th!


----------



## kellysays2u

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Kellysays2u: Those are very cute, original names! I actually like Calypso too though, it's my favorite of Jupiter's moons. How do you pronounce Alethea? I like it!
> 
> Vaniila: I love Arya (I have a WoW character named Arieya, actually :haha:) and Orion! Orion was one of my middle name choices for a boy but my OH didn't like it. I thought it would be cute since if we have a girl her middle name is definitely going to be 'Star' so they would have matched but :nope:.
> 
> 
> 
> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> We just want one name for each sex every time we're pg so that we don't have a bunch of names we haven't used that we are completely in love with. It is really hard letting go of the names I have had picked out since I was 16, but OH doesn't like them so I'm having to learn to let go.
> 
> I wish i had gone with that logic! We only had 2 names of each gender to start with and now it keeps groooowing :(
> *
> Boys:*
> Nathan
> Logan
> Derek
> Dylan
> 
> *Girls:*
> Adrienne
> Briella
> Alexis
> Sophia
> 
> Middle names are set though: James and StarClick to expand...

I like calypso but I am always so worried about what others would say to her... and everyone thinking we named her after pirates of the carribean doesn't help :dohh: But I like it and we will probably use it. The nickname will probably be callie which i LOVE. So it works. Alethea is pronounced... (hmm let me see if I can do this right...) Ah-Lee-Thee-Ah? I just think its really pretty :blush: And leonidas OH picked out. We would probably end up just calling him leo most the time though... And i LOVE Leo. Middle name would be James for a boy (OH's family middle name) for a girl either mae or marie. I can't decide if I want her to have my middle name or my sisters.


----------



## pixie23

kellysays2u said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Kellysays2u:Middle name would be James for a boy (OH's family middle name) for a girl either mae or marie. I can't decide if I want her to have my middle name or my sisters.
> 
> I think it's so funny that our names are so similar, since we'll be using James for a boy and probably be adding Mae to our daughters 1st name! (and they're family names for the both of us)Click to expand...


----------



## vaniilla

I love vanilla :haha: its also one of my fave anime characters
https://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww188/TakaTheSquirrel/Lamina/th_YumeiroPatissiere-1.jpg 


Rowan's middle name is James after OH :flower: I love Star for a middle name!


----------



## i want it all

Can someone tell me how to add the TTc 2012 baby to my siggy? Please!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

vaniilla said:


> I love vanilla :haha: its also one of my fave anime characters
> https://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww188/TakaTheSquirrel/Lamina/th_YumeiroPatissiere-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Rowan's middle name is James after OH :flower: I love Star for a middle name!

I love anime!!! I haven't heard of vanilla or that series though.

That's funny so many of us will have James in our babies name if we have boys! I also found a thread i made last year... your mention of the name Orion reminded me of it :lol: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/448826-suggestions.html


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

i want it all said:


> Can someone tell me how to add the TTc 2012 baby to my siggy? Please!

I went back and found the original post of Shabutie's... hit the quote button and copied the URL. There's gotta be an easier way but that's what i did :haha:

Then you just go to your profile and click 'customize profile', then click 'edit signature' and paste the URL.


----------



## i want it all

I asked my hubby for a new car, house, baby and holiday in 1 day! Lol! He said you don't ask for much, and I replied I want it all! My real name is Claire though!


----------



## vaniilla

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I love vanilla :haha: its also one of my fave anime characters
> https://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww188/TakaTheSquirrel/Lamina/th_YumeiroPatissiere-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Rowan's middle name is James after OH :flower: I love Star for a middle name!
> 
> I love anime!!! I haven't heard of vanilla or that series though.
> 
> That's funny so many of us will have James in our babies name if we have boys! I also found a thread i made last year... your mention of the name Orion reminded me of it :lol: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/448826-suggestions.htmlClick to expand...

its called Yumeiro Patissiere :flower: its a cooking anime I love it its really cute.


----------



## i want it all

It's funny for me being English hearing the names you Americans are coming up with! When I watch TV programs I sometimes think where on eart did that come from ! The names are really wacky to me! Lol! In a good way! 

My daughter is Kate Margaret. Margaret after my nan who sadly passed away when I was quite young (12), but I thought the world of her so it was important for me to include it in her name. Kate we just loved! I'm fed up of saying it's Kate not Katie or Catherine - just Kate! Hee hee! 

Next time round I like Erin. In fact I loved Erin this time too but dh said no. Next time I'm gonna insist! ha ha! But I also like Hannah. And for a boy I'm torn between Isaac & Elliott, with David as the middle name after my dh!


----------



## music81

hello girls....you've been busy chatting, takes me ages to catch up!

welcome Anna and Amy!

I'm music81 because i did a music degree and 81 is DOB

Boys names: James, George, Daniel, Joseph, Joshua
Girls names: megan, Daisy, Caitlin, Emily


----------



## pixie23

For all those who like myself, aren't that good with computers, here's how to add one of the autumn acorn banners. 
Click on someones banner so that it opens into a new window and copy the web address (if it won't open in a new window then right click, then click on the properties and copy the URL)
Then go in to edit your signature under User CP
Once you are on the edit signature page, there is an icon that looks like a picture of a mountain, when scrolled over it will read "insert mage" - you want to click this icon and add the web address for the banner which you had copied - don't forget to save
Best of luck!


----------



## pixie23

music81 said:


> hello girls....you've been busy chatting, takes me ages to catch up!
> 
> welcome Anna and Amy!
> 
> I'm music81 because i did a music degree and 81 is DOB
> 
> Boys names: James, George, Daniel, Joseph, Joshua
> Girls names: megan, Daisy, Caitlin, Emily

Too funny how some of us have the same names, as we're planning on James and Caitlin. You also have both of my siblings names on your lists!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Does anyone have a click-able siggy?

ETA: Ok here's the URL - https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/193/651553530bae07m3.jpg so just copy it and follow the rest of Pixie's steps below :flower:



pixie23 said:


> For all those who like myself, aren't that good with computers, here's how to add one of the autumn acorn banners.
> Click on someones banner so that it opens into a new window and copy the web address (if it won't open in a new window then right click, then click on the properties and copy the URL)
> *Then go in to edit your signature under User CP
> Once you are on the edit signature page, there is an icon that looks like a picture of a mountain, when scrolled over it will read "insert mage" - you want to click this icon and add the web address for the banner which you had copied - don't forget to save*
> Best of luck!


----------



## music81

i struggled with that iheartbaby....can't remember who's i used, but i don't think i added as the instructions say...good luck!


----------



## music81

the way i did it was right click the siggy...go into properties...copy the url and then go into the edit signature and click the mountain button and paste the url


----------



## hakunamatata

Amy & Anna - Welcome!

Kelly - Hope you're feeling better!

hakunamatata is my username because I love the Lion King and all things Disney.

I have 2 huge exams tomorrow - UGH. Wish me luck.


----------



## kitty2385

ooh lots to catch up on already lol. the cat in my avatar is my cat victor when he was a kitten and he used to always sit on my shoulder :)

my username is one i always use, kitty is my nickname and in was 23 the first time i used it and born in 1985 so there u have it!

baby names, we are pretty much settled on Jack Andrew George for a boys name. Jack the name we just love, andrew is my bfs name and george is my best friends name, she is actually called georgina but everyone calls her george.
for girls names we have no idea, a few we like are Poppy and Ellie but none that we love as much as the boys name we picked! xx


----------



## Shabutie

So much going on in here! :thumbup:

My username came about because I am a HUGE Coheed and Cambria fan, and their old band used to be called 'Shabutie' And I just love the word, I dunno way. I think in a song they sing, it says it, and I love singing to it. :haha:

Baby names:

Boys: Lokai Jack Hoi Sang (Sang is Surname). This is agreed on by both OH and I.

Girls: Shiomi Noelle Sang. I adore this name, but I dont think OH is that into it, but I'll convert him in time.

:flower:


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww we all have such pretty names :) 

My name is pretty straight forward...
Its Kelly (my name) says too you.... My sister made it as an AIM name for me a very long time ago and I just kept using it.


----------



## hakunamatata

Kelly! I was just stalking you on FB. I love the pics of your LO!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey everyone! I finally got the banner.:happydance: I'm about to give up on my ticker ever coming back.
My name is one I used for my very first email account when I was in the 7th grade. (My best friend suggested it because I was always quiet.:shy:) 
Right now my main boy name is Tobias Christopher and my girl name is yet to be determined. But I do know one thing. I'm not telling any of my family my names when I get pregnant. (Last time, I had settled on a name, and my sis was like I still like the other one.) Grrr. It's my blinking baby! Anywho, I love my daughter's name, but next time no one will know anything. :mrgreen:(Except you ladies.)


----------



## mouse_chicky

:wave:Welcome Amy and Anna!


----------



## mouse_chicky

kitty2385 said:


> ooh lots to catch up on already lol. the cat in my avatar is my cat victor when he was a kitten and he used to always sit on my shoulder :)

I love your kitty! So cute!


----------



## pixie23

Good luck on your exams Hakunamatata!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

kitty2385 said:


> ooh lots to catch up on already lol. the cat in my avatar is my cat victor when he was a kitten and he used to always sit on my shoulder :)
> 
> my username is one i always use, kitty is my nickname and in was 23 the first time i used it and born in 1985 so there u have it!
> 
> baby names, we are pretty much settled on Jack Andrew George for a boys name. Jack the name we just love, andrew is my bfs name and george is my best friends name, she is actually called georgina but everyone calls her george.
> for girls names we have no idea, a few we like are Poppy and Ellie but none that we love as much as the boys name we picked! xx

I gotta say... i LOVE the name the boy name you have picked out. I'm not just saying that because Jack is my son's nickname either :p


----------



## kellysays2u

hakunamatata said:


> Kelly! I was just stalking you on FB. I love the pics of your LO!!

Aww I love facebook stalkers! Feel free to do it anytime!


----------



## kellysays2u

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> kitty2385 said:
> 
> 
> ooh lots to catch up on already lol. the cat in my avatar is my cat victor when he was a kitten and he used to always sit on my shoulder :)
> 
> my username is one i always use, kitty is my nickname and in was 23 the first time i used it and born in 1985 so there u have it!
> 
> baby names, we are pretty much settled on Jack Andrew George for a boys name. Jack the name we just love, andrew is my bfs name and george is my best friends name, she is actually called georgina but everyone calls her george.
> for girls names we have no idea, a few we like are Poppy and Ellie but none that we love as much as the boys name we picked! xx
> 
> I gotta say... i LOVE the name the boy name you have picked out. *I'm not just saying that because Jack is my son's nickname either *:pClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## mandi.86

I'm so excited to find others that are going to be ttc in the fall. It seemed so far away but its getting so close now!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome, Mandi! :friends:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

mandi.86 said:


> I'm so excited to find others that are going to be ttc in the fall. It seemed so far away but its getting so close now!

:hi: *Welcome!!* I know, it is getting so close! It's exciting, isn't it? :)


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Mandi! I'm glad you made it to the group!


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Mandi! :happydance:

good luck with your exams hakunamatata :hugs: I'm sure you'll ace them!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi and Welcome to all the "new" ladies on here! Happy waiting with us!! :happydance: Some days it feels like it's right around the corner, other days I realise if I fall pregnant almost immediately once we start to try, the baby would only be born NEXT year this time...a whole year to wait before I can cuddle him/her!

Hakunamatata...good luck!!! Hope it goes very well with your exams. :thumbup:

My username is easy. I tried to register with a few names, but they were already all taken on BnB...so I heard a hadeda fly over our house (they make this awful sound when they fly over your house) and we have MANY hadedas here where I live. They have a little bluish colour in their wings sometimes. So there you go...BlueHadeda.


----------



## kitty2385

i had to just google to see what a hadeda was but it turns out to be a bird lol i thought it was a plane or something lol.

good luck hakuna matata, and i sing your name everytime i read or write it! lion king is my favourite film, i still have a toy simba that stays in my bed always hehe.

we have agreed on a girls name that we both like now, we like Ella. I was thinking about Ella Rose but havent asked what the OH thinks of that yet. I was thinking about having my grandmas name as a middle name as well but im not sure if her name, Mona, is a bit too old? plus her last name will be murray, so do i really want ella rose mona murray, bit of a mouthful lol. 

im so over excited but i have to remember that it might take a while for us to get preg since i'm coming off the depo injection. but i know that when its meant to be, it will happen :D but i say that with one breath and then my brain goes *but i want a baby now!* lol xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :flower: Hope you are all well


Good luck with your exams Hakunamatata! :thumbup:




mandi.86 said:


> I'm so excited to find others that are going to be ttc in the fall. It seemed so far away but its getting so close now!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls :flower: Hope you are all well
> 
> 
> Good luck with your exams Hakunamatata! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandi.86 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to find others that are going to be ttc in the fall. It seemed so far away but its getting so close now!
> 
> Welcome :flower:Click to expand...

Morning everyone :flower:

I have a gp new patient appointment today at 12, I was supposed to go last week but I was 5 minutes late and the nurse had left apparently :wacko: 

I'm going to start excerise and yoga again soon so that I continue it through pregnancy :)


----------



## puppymom

Hello ladies! I am a part of another group but figured that you can't belong to too many, right?! Can you add me to the list as well please?

For those who do not know - my DH and I are WTT around October. This is not set in stone, but is something that seems good for now!


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome Mandi! Hope you find waiting with us fun and enjoyable. :)

So I had a complete and utter panic attack last night. I realized OH is now going to be working everyday 2p-11p. That means when we have number two every single evening I am left at home alone with a toddler and an infant. I am now terrified that the new baby will have colic and athena won't like her and I am going to be exhausted and just break down.... :( Its ok though I still want one. I have moments like these all the time. They just stink. Does anyone else get them?


----------



## kellysays2u

puppymom said:


> Hello ladies! I am a part of another group but figured that you can't belong to too many, right?! Can you add me to the list as well please?
> 
> For those who do not know - my DH and I are WTT around October. This is not set in stone, but is something that seems good for now!

Welcome :flower:
You can never belong to too many groups :) I used to belong to 2 or 3 when I was pregnant with athena.


----------



## KellyC75

puppymom said:


> Hello ladies! I am a part of another group but figured that you can't belong to too many, right?! Can you add me to the list as well please?
> 
> For those who do not know - my DH and I are WTT around October. This is not set in stone, but is something that seems good for now!

Hello & a Warm Welcome to 'Autumn Acorns' :flower:



kellysays2u said:


> So I had a complete and utter panic attack last night. I realized OH is now going to be working everyday 2p-11p. That means when we have number two every single evening I am left at home alone with a toddler and an infant. I am now terrified that the new baby will have colic and athena won't like her and I am going to be exhausted and just break down.... :( Its ok though I still want one. I have moments like these all the time. They just stink. Does anyone else get them?

Oh yeah, for sure, I get this all the time :winkwink: I do keep thinking 'am I doing the right thing having number 4!'.......But I know deep down that I am & I defo dont want to think in a few years, I should have, because I dont want to get much older, its hard enough being 35! :dohh:

I mostly worry that im going to have to get my DS2 ready for school etc, look after a toddler & a baby & recover from a 4th csection! :wacko:


----------



## LovePurple

kellysays2u said:


> Welcome Mandi! Hope you find waiting with us fun and enjoyable. :)
> 
> So I had a complete and utter panic attack last night. I realized OH is now going to be working everyday 2p-11p. That means when we have number two every single evening I am left at home alone with a toddler and an infant. I am now terrified that the new baby will have colic and athena won't like her and I am going to be exhausted and just break down.... :( Its ok though I still want one. I have moments like these all the time. They just stink. Does anyone else get them?

I have those moments. I'm a nurse working 12 hours shifts in the hospital while my husband finishes is working towards his doctorate degree. I wonder how we're going to arrange schedules and I figure I'll be doing the bulk of the care and being up at night due to his exams and writing papers and such. I wonder if I'll get sleep at all. BUT I know we'll figure something out. The unknown is sometimes scary though.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome mandi and puppymom!

Kelly, I get those panicked thoughts about baby # 2 as well. Will I be able to handle 2 little ones when dh is gone? What if they both need me at the same time? I'm hoping God will help us sprout a few extra hands when the time comes.:haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to Autumn Acorns puppymum :flower:

I also get doubts especially when lo is in a bad mood I think how will I cope with another, OH works 8-8 most days and 8-5 on a few I worry I'll go mad on my own with two kids, LO has been a pretty calm and easy baby he's been sleeping through from 4 months, not had any reflux problems and hardly cries I'm really scared that our next baby will be the complete opposite and we won't know how to cope! :dohh: I also keep getting told toddlers are very hard work so I'm worried I won't cope but I hope I will :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Good Morning, ladies? How is everyone today? :flower:

I'm totally starting to freak out about how much babies cost. Not so much the physical things like clothes and diapers and toys (that kind of stuff is easy to get as gifts or cheap second-hand), but the BIG stuff like daycare and doctor's appointments (I don't know about you UK ladies, but we here in the US pay out-of-pocket for stuff like checkups and vaccs :(). I've been asking around, and daycare alone is going to cost us almost $200/week!!! That's 75% of my takehome pay, and that's BEFORE they start taking out a huge chunk for 'family' insurance premium (almost 5x what I pay a week now!)

I talked to DH about it and he just said "It'll work out, it always does." :shock: I'm kind of laughing on the inside about this, because I know he's right, cuz that's what I've said all along! :haha: Oh, how the tables seemed to have turned! :rofl:


----------



## Elski

Hey ladies, how we all doing? I've not been about for a couple of days, I've got a nasty ear infection and am spaced-out on codeine... not much fun running round after a toddler too :wacko:

Welcome to the new ladies!

Hakunamatata - good luck with the exams hun!

I think it's natural to worry about the things you're all worrying about! My LO didn't sleep through the night til she was 13 months and would wake every 2-3 hours, it almost killed me I swear! And I do worry about going through all that again, especially with a toddler to look after too. Like Purplelove, I work 12hr shifts in a hospital and my OH is at work 8am-7pm. Money will always be tight but like you say MackMomma, it'll work out. You know what ladies, we'll ALL be FINE :flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

kellysays2u said:


> Welcome Mandi! Hope you find waiting with us fun and enjoyable. :)
> 
> So I had a complete and utter panic attack last night. I realized OH is now going to be working everyday 2p-11p. That means when we have number two every single evening I am left at home alone with a toddler and an infant. I am now terrified that the new baby will have colic and athena won't like her and I am going to be exhausted and just break down.... :( Its ok though I still want one. I have moments like these all the time. They just stink. Does anyone else get them?

I know exactly what you mean. I have days where i look at my son and think how wonderful it would be to have another...that no matter what i will love them and we will get by. But then other days its the complete opposite and i start worrying i will have a very high needs baby and i won't have time to be a good mother to Jack. My LO's been STTN for months now and i've become used to it, so i don't know how well i will cope to being up all night again when i'm already tired from looking after an infant and toddler during the day. OH refuses to get up during night feeds, though he will let me have a lie in on mornings he doesn't have college or work. It doesn't stop me wanting another but it is frightening to think about!


----------



## KellyC75

Elski said:


> Hey ladies, how we all doing? I've not been about for a couple of days, I've got a nasty ear infection and am spaced-out on codeine... not much fun running round after a toddler too :wacko:

:hug::hugs:Hope you get well real soon:friends::hugs2:


----------



## pichi

MackMomma8 said:


> Good Morning, ladies? How is everyone today? :flower:
> 
> I'm totally starting to freak out about how much babies cost. Not so much the physical things like clothes and diapers and toys (that kind of stuff is easy to get as gifts or cheap second-hand), but the BIG stuff like daycare and doctor's appointments (I don't know about you UK ladies, but we here in the US pay out-of-pocket for stuff like checkups and vaccs :(). I've been asking around, and daycare alone is going to cost us almost $200/week!!! That's 75% of my takehome pay, and that's BEFORE they start taking out a huge chunk for 'family' insurance premium (almost 5x what I pay a week now!)
> 
> I talked to DH about it and he just said "It'll work out, it always does." :shock: I'm kind of laughing on the inside about this, because I know he's right, cuz that's what I've said all along! :haha: Oh, how the tables seemed to have turned! :rofl:

we're lucky in the UK we don't have to pay for doctors appts. kids get free dental care too and optical care to a certain extent i think...


----------



## Elski

pichi said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning, ladies? How is everyone today? :flower:
> 
> I'm totally starting to freak out about how much babies cost. Not so much the physical things like clothes and diapers and toys (that kind of stuff is easy to get as gifts or cheap second-hand), but the BIG stuff like daycare and doctor's appointments (I don't know about you UK ladies, but we here in the US pay out-of-pocket for stuff like checkups and vaccs :(). I've been asking around, and daycare alone is going to cost us almost $200/week!!! That's 75% of my takehome pay, and that's BEFORE they start taking out a huge chunk for 'family' insurance premium (almost 5x what I pay a week now!)
> 
> I talked to DH about it and he just said "It'll work out, it always does." :shock: I'm kind of laughing on the inside about this, because I know he's right, cuz that's what I've said all along! :haha: Oh, how the tables seemed to have turned! :rofl:
> 
> we're lucky in the UK we don't have to pay for doctors appts. kids get free dental care too and optical care to a certain extent i think...Click to expand...

Yeah absolutely, the health insurance thing must be a killer for some people. I was living in Canada when I fell pregnant and we had to move back to the UK purely because we couldn't afford the 'package' to have a baby in Canada. I know everyone whinges about the NHS but we don't realise how lucky we are in the UK really


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi ladies! I've been away for a few days and though I kept saying I'd try to read up on the older posts I doubt now that I'll be able to...because MACKENZIE IS HOME!!!!

Hubby n I stayed the night in the NICU's parent room on Monday night w/Mackenzie rooming in...then yesterday morning they discharged her. She spent her first night at home last night and right now is sleeping soundly in her bassinet. 

Now I can finally relax, take care of her and the rest of the family...and work towards being ready to TTC this Autumn....yay!

:hugs: to all


----------



## Elski

Awww so pleased for you hun, that's fantastic!! ENJOY!! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

thats great news hun :hugs: I'm really glad your little girl is finally home :flower:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Cheercoach, that's wonderful news! So glad your baby is home safe and sound...:happydance: :hugs:

About the panicky moments....I get them daily!! How will I cope with 4. What if baby is another bad sleeper (my 3-year old doesn't even STTN as we speak :dohh:). What if (s)he too have severe reflux. What if the other kids will loose out on mommy-time too much. What if the pregnancy is so hard on me, I can't cope? What if I have to get bed-rest again? Who'll look after the kids and fetch them from school, etc. I can go on and on. I get so panicky, that I just shut off and tell myself to not think about the what ifs anymore. It's too overwhelming.


----------



## puppymom

Elski said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning, ladies? How is everyone today? :flower:
> 
> I'm totally starting to freak out about how much babies cost. Not so much the physical things like clothes and diapers and toys (that kind of stuff is easy to get as gifts or cheap second-hand), but the BIG stuff like daycare and doctor's appointments (I don't know about you UK ladies, but we here in the US pay out-of-pocket for stuff like checkups and vaccs :(). I've been asking around, and daycare alone is going to cost us almost $200/week!!! That's 75% of my takehome pay, and that's BEFORE they start taking out a huge chunk for 'family' insurance premium (almost 5x what I pay a week now!)
> 
> I talked to DH about it and he just said "It'll work out, it always does." :shock: I'm kind of laughing on the inside about this, because I know he's right, cuz that's what I've said all along! :haha: Oh, how the tables seemed to have turned! :rofl:
> 
> we're lucky in the UK we don't have to pay for doctors appts. kids get free dental care too and optical care to a certain extent i think...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah absolutely, the health insurance thing must be a killer for some people. I was living in Canada when I fell pregnant and we had to move back to the UK purely because we couldn't afford the 'package' to have a baby in Canada. I know everyone whinges about the NHS but we don't realise how lucky we are in the UK reallyClick to expand...

Is that because you didn't become a Canadian citizen? I am in Canada, and the majority of our health care is covered - not dental, but all the general things like birth, checkups, vaccinations, etc.


----------



## mouse_chicky

So happy for you cheercoach!

I hope you're feeling better Kelly.

Speaking, of US/UK differences, I am definitely jealous at the maternity leave that many in the UK receive (9-12 months?) Wow. I was considered extravagant for taking 3 months off, unpaid of course.


----------



## MackMomma8

Yeah if you take off more than 8 or 10 weeks for mat leave here in the US it's like they think you're dragging it out like it's a vacation or something. A lot of moms get flak for not going back to work after having a baby if they had planned on it - they're seen as soft and "not having what it takes" to make it in the workplace. Sooooooo insulting.


----------



## hakunamatata

CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies! I've been away for a few days and though I kept saying I'd try to read up on the older posts I doubt now that I'll be able to...because MACKENZIE IS HOME!!!!
> 
> Hubby n I stayed the night in the NICU's parent room on Monday night w/Mackenzie rooming in...then yesterday morning they discharged her. She spent her first night at home last night and right now is sleeping soundly in her bassinet.
> 
> Now I can finally relax, take care of her and the rest of the family...and work towards being ready to TTC this Autumn....yay!
> 
> :hugs: to all

Hooray!!!!!! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## hakunamatata

I think we are all experiencing some level of anxiety over the upcoming TTC. This will be my first (hopefully), so my fear is being a good parent, period. I know some of you who are already moms are worried about adding another LO to the bunch, but think of the experience you have! I'm going into this pretty clueless, while you have the mom thing down pretty much! :winkwink:

I think we are all going to be fine. Hugs!! :friends:

Also, I have an idea of getting everyone's email address so we can send group messages more easily. I won't spam you or anything. It would be just to welcome the new people, let you know about the games we are playing, and remind you to vote and to also collect your vote. If you could PM me with your email, that would be awesome!


----------



## hakunamatata

Just posted in our Facebook group (if you aren't in the Facebook group yet, please PM me!):

What do you guys think of sharing our email addresses so a weekly newsletter can be sent out? The newsletter would announce various things like contests, games, (eventually BFP's!), welcome the new people, etc. Of course we would still post on our thread, but that way all the important club news can be distributed to everyone. We would send out 1 or 2 emails a week tops. We won't spam you. Is that cool? If not, no worries, I will just cry myself to sleep. ;-)


----------



## kellysays2u

hakunamatata said:


> Just posted in our Facebook group (if you aren't in the Facebook group yet, please PM me!):
> 
> What do you guys think of sharing our email addresses so a weekly newsletter can be sent out? The newsletter would announce various things like contests, games, (eventually BFP's!), welcome the new people, etc. Of course we would still post on our thread, but that way all the important club news can be distributed to everyone. We would send out 1 or 2 emails a week tops. We won't spam you. Is that cool? If not, no worries, I will just cry myself to sleep. ;-)

As you know I love the idea :) I will pm you my email address in a minute!


----------



## kellysays2u

CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies! I've been away for a few days and though I kept saying I'd try to read up on the older posts I doubt now that I'll be able to...because MACKENZIE IS HOME!!!!
> 
> Hubby n I stayed the night in the NICU's parent room on Monday night w/Mackenzie rooming in...then yesterday morning they discharged her. She spent her first night at home last night and right now is sleeping soundly in her bassinet.
> 
> Now I can finally relax, take care of her and the rest of the family...and work towards being ready to TTC this Autumn....yay!
> 
> :hugs: to all

YAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

So happy MacKenzie is home, where she belongs! 

Sorry I havent been on here much lately girls, just feel a bit 'meh' and down, and when I do I tend to exclude myself from stuff, I dont know why, coz surely that will make me feel worse but hey.

I am worried about the upcoming TTC, it isnt that long to go, 2 months for me! :happydance: It's the fear of the unknown really, but once I have my BFP then I know I have 9 months to figure out a way of sorting it all. lol. I think because OH is away alot I wonder how I will cope and whether the next baby will be just as good as Amara has been when it comes to sleeping/eating. 

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Your a clever lady hakunamatata... LOVE the newsletter!:coolio:


----------



## hakunamatata

Just working on the Autumn Acorns Newsletter! Please let me know what your email is so I can add you to the list! [email protected] I will post the newsletter here until I can get everyone's email address.

*Dear Ladies:*

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lilacorn.png*General Announcements*

If you would like to join our group on Facebook, let Hakunamatata, Skybluheaven, or Shabutie know!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lilacorn.png*New Members*

Please welcome our newest members, Amy, Annie, and Puppymom!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lilacorn.png*Games and Contests*

Congratulations to Skybluheaven, our first WTT'er of the Week in Autumn Acorns! This week we will have another WTT'er of the Week. We need your vote! Please submit your nomination for WTT'er of the Week to Hakunamatata by Friday! WTT'er of the Week can be any person you think should get honorable mention for being friendly, funny, welcoming, or stands out to you for any other reason. The WTT'er of the Week will be announced over the weekend.

We will also have a superlatives game coming up (i.e. Most Likely to Faint When Getting Her BFP!). Please PM Skybluheaven by Friday if you would like to participate!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/lilacorn.png*The Suggestion Box*

Let us know what you would like to see in the newsletter!

*Love & TTC Dust!
The Autumn Acorns Crew*

*If you would like to be removed from this e-mail list, just hit reply and let me know!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Cute idea HM!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Amazing news CheerCoach!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm sooo happy you get to have your daughter home with you!!

I love the newsletter idea HM and the acorns are so cute :) 

Soooo today i got my tattoo!! The bandage can come off in 15 minutes (I'm OCD sometimes) so i will take it off when the time is up and show you guys a pic. Me and my sis got matching ones, her on her ankle and mine on my back... it's basically a heart with wings.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:blush: Ok here's the tattoo.. it's a lot more shiny and gaudy than it will be because it has vaseline on it still.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1155.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pixie23

Welcome Puppymom! 

Elski: I hope you get to feeling better very soon!

CheerCoach: I'm glad that she is doing so well and able to be at home with the family!

Hakunamatata: I like the news letter idea, it'll be great when I don't have enough time to keep up with the thread!


----------



## CheerCoach

You ladies are so creative! I love the ideas :)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments, it is so terrific having her home...I have a hard time taking my eyes off her she's so perty! 

I started having some anxiety about TTC again while she was in the NICU...but now that she's home I know it's what I want to do...and thankfully hubby is still on board...woohoo!


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies! I've been away for a few days and though I kept saying I'd try to read up on the older posts I doubt now that I'll be able to...because MACKENZIE IS HOME!!!!
> 
> Hubby n I stayed the night in the NICU's parent room on Monday night w/Mackenzie rooming in...then yesterday morning they discharged her. She spent her first night at home last night and right now is sleeping soundly in her bassinet.
> 
> Now I can finally relax, take care of her and the rest of the family...and work towards being ready to TTC this Autumn....yay!
> 
> :hugs: to all

:happydance: Amazing news :happydance: Im so happy for your Family :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

had a really hard decision to make and its that we have decided to go ahead with our plans of moving to spain instead of ttc... not sure how i feel about it, i really want to start this new life in spain with my OH and get a better life for us both, and i suppose that will benefit our future children. but im a bit disappoined at the same time that my dream of having a family has been moved back some more. we are going to see where we are in 6 months and then have the conversation again about spain vs baby. disappointed but it will be better in the long run...... i think....


i just press post on this and get a text from the oh at work..." i want to go to spain but i think i want a family more" lol. i think we are both very confused!


----------



## Shabutie

Oo love the tattoo, was it as bad as you thought it might be?

Thats must be a difficult decision for you guys Kitty2385, have you tried writing a pro's and con's list for each. You and OH do a separate one and see what you both come up with, it might make things a bit clearer for you. :hugs:

So today is the first day of Amara in her cloth nappy, I wanted to share a picture with you guys,

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255466_10150258181917037_679337036_9489577_2153879_n.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

Amara looks adorable in her cloth nappy :flower: forgot to add, we have the same changing mat! you can sort of see it on the middle photo of lo in my siggy :)

*Kitty * is there no way you can do both? :hugs: it must be a really difficult decision to make, we went through a similar situation a few months ago and we canceled ttc for a while but we decided that it was the more important thing for us, I hope you figure out what to do :hugs:

*Hakunamatata * how did your exam go?

*iHeartbaby#1* thats a cute tattoo :)


me and oh have been getting carried away the last week and we've been dtd :blush: today made it the 4th day that we forgot to use something but I doubt it will happen this soon as it took 5 cycles with lo and we're being careful again after today, I sort of wish we were ttc now but I know its too soon for OH


----------



## kitty2385

thanks *Shabutie* and *vanilla*, we are going to have a really good chat about it tonight because we dont have anything we need to do or go to so we have from half 5 to talk. being on here isnt really helping me want to move to spain more than have a ickle baby *awww* lol. ideally we would move to spain asap and then we can get pg when we are there. i just dont want to end up having a baby then never having the money to move. Lottery tickets being bought in bulk i think!!!

love the tattoo *iHeartbaby#1* have you got any others? if not then im sure u will end up with more, i started out wanting just the one tattoo and now i have 10 haha.

xxx


----------



## pichi

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> :blush: Ok here's the tattoo.. it's a lot more shiny and gaudy than it will be because it has vaseline on it still.

dont use vasoline on tattoos :nope: use bepanthin :thumbup: haha sorry - i have 9 tattoo's and the worst thing to put on them is vasoline. suffocates the tattoo delaying healing and makes it scab really bad. can also bleed the colour out of your tattoo


----------



## BlueHadeda

Love the newsletter idea, Hakunamatata!!! Thank you! Will pm my email soon.

Shabutie, that pic of Amara in her cloth nappy is just too gorgeous! She's such a cutie pie.

iHeartbaby, love the tatoo! Beautiful.

Kitty, good luck with your decision. That's really a difficult one.

I'm having a good day today. My daughter had her 6-week post-op checkup yesterday and we got good news! He said she should not regress again with her symptoms that has improved so dramatically, and that the operation was a huge success. I'm on such a high! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

BlueHadeda said:


> Love the newsletter idea, Hakunamatata!!! Thank you! Will pm my email soon.
> 
> Shabutie, that pic of Amara in her cloth nappy is just too gorgeous! She's such a cutie pie.
> 
> iHeartbaby, love the tatoo! Beautiful.
> 
> Kitty, good luck with your decision. That's really a difficult one.
> 
> I'm having a good day today. My daughter had her 6-week post-op checkup yesterday and we got good news! He said she should not regress again with her symptoms that has improved so dramatically, and that the operation was a huge success. I'm on such a high! :happydance:

thats great news :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> had a really hard decision to make and its that we have decided to go ahead with our plans of moving to spain instead of ttc... not sure how i feel about it, i really want to start this new life in spain with my OH and get a better life for us both, and i suppose that will benefit our future children. but im a bit disappoined at the same time that my dream of having a family has been moved back some more. we are going to see where we are in 6 months and then have the conversation again about spain vs baby. disappointed but it will be better in the long run...... i think....
> 
> 
> i just press post on this and get a text from the oh at work..." i want to go to spain but i think i want a family more" lol. i think we are both very confused!




kitty2385 said:


> thanks *Shabutie* and *vanilla*, we are going to have a really good chat about it tonight because we dont have anything we need to do or go to so we have from half 5 to talk. being on here isnt really helping me want to move to spain more than have a ickle baby *awww* lol. ideally we would move to spain asap and then we can get pg when we are there. i just dont want to end up having a baby then never having the money to move. Lottery tickets being bought in bulk i think!!!
> 
> 
> xxx

Kitty....I am emigrating to Australia early next year ~ The process was such a long one (took 2 years to get our visas) that we decided we couldnt 'put off' having another child any longer

This meant that plans were changed drastically & our plan to move has been put back, as we now have to wait for her visa (£1000 & 8months later!)

We are now hoping to be ttc in the Autumn (I would like a smaller age gap & im 35years now!) which could potentially mean that I move when I am pregnant, which isnt ideal, but we will manage :winkwink:

I think if your young enough, then mayby you should move first, get settled & then ttc.....But thats just what id do, as I believe its harder to 'take the baby' away from family/friends after it is here :baby:

Good luck with whatever you both decide :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

BlueHadeda said:


> I'm having a good day today. My daughter had her 6-week post-op checkup yesterday and we got good news! He said she should not regress again with her symptoms that has improved so dramatically, and that the operation was a huge success. I'm on such a high! :happydance:

:happydance: How fantastic ~ So happy for you & your Family ~ I bet thats such a huge relief :happydance:


----------



## pichi

i dont think i could cope with the heat ins Aus, the sun hates me :haha: so i'm as pale as a milk bottle


----------



## mouse_chicky

Blue hadeda, yay for your lo's checkup!

iHeartbaby#1, I love the tattoo, so pretty. Did it take a long time?

Kitty, I'm praying for you and your oh as you make this important decision. Have you had any dreams about it? Sometimes, they can reveal your subconscious feelings.


----------



## LovePurple

Wow, miss a couple days and takes an hour to back track LOL. I Do like the newsletter idea. I just emailed you. 

Love the tattoo and baby pictures! SO glad her baby is home from the NICU and TOO Cute might I say! 
seems like a lot of people are moving... which I Hope and pray everything works out in everyone's situations. Just wanted to wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BlueHadeda that's wonderful news!! :hugs: to you and your LO, I'm glad she's doing better!

Amara is soo cute in her new cloth diapers!! It makes me want to start trying cloth right away instead of waiting for the next baby!

Kitty I'm so sorry. It sounds like you both have a difficult decision to make :hugs:Whether it be to have a baby or to move to spain you have an exciting adventure ahead, and i hope the very best for you and your OH!

Thanks for all the comments on my tattoo guys, i really love it. To answer your questions; it's my first one, took 45 minutes, and cost $60. Not too bad i think! It didn't hurt too bad either...except up by my shoulder bone. I actually almost fell asleep after awhile! :haha: About the vaseline, i'm not sure. The tattooist put some on right after it was finished and said to wash it off in 4 hours. He said never to use vaseline again and that i should only put unscented lotion on it. Maybe it was because i was swelling from the red tattoo dye? :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

The vaseline is to "seal" the tattoo - at least that's what I've been told. I have 4, and I've always just used unscented lotion 1-2x a day for about 2 weeks (or until it heals). It's a good looking tat, the lines look solid and smooth and the shading is very nice. :thumbup: I love tattoos, I'd have more if I could afford them! LOL

Kitty - I think you should do both. Why choose? :haha:


----------



## pichi

Yeah they put it on after to make sure it doesn't dry out - continuing to look after the tat the best thing is bipanthin and after a week cocoa butter :)


----------



## MackMomma8

I've never heard of bipanthin, but it might not be something we can get here in the US. :shrug:


----------



## music81

cheercoach great news about your daughter, bet you're over the moon!

Kitty2385 my friend moved to oz when she was 5 wks pregnant and managed to get a house and settle down while pregnant, she had an 18 month old at the time too, so it is possible to do both!

shabutie, amara is gorgeous and v cute in her cloth nappy!

seems lots of us are anxious about ttc.....my main concern is my bmi is on the high side and i worry this will affect my fertility...the more i stress about it though, the more i eat.....i need to do more exercise....just looking at affordable gyms and exercise classes and trying to motivate myself!! i almost need the doc to say "lose weight" and i would!...ive given up caffeine about 3/4 wks ago (have the odd decaf latte) and now i'm gonna try and cut out chocolate (then cake!)...trying to do one thing at a time!
i also worry about the expense of children like i think mackmomma said?! childcare is so expensive....but people always say "you get by, find a way" so im hoping that's the case...just concentrating on the ttc for now!


----------



## music81

bluehadeda that's great news about your little one!

and love the tattoo heartbaby

bepanthen is a cream usually found in the baby section, think its a nappy rash cream?


----------



## Elski

puppymom said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning, ladies? How is everyone today? :flower:
> 
> I'm totally starting to freak out about how much babies cost. Not so much the physical things like clothes and diapers and toys (that kind of stuff is easy to get as gifts or cheap second-hand), but the BIG stuff like daycare and doctor's appointments (I don't know about you UK ladies, but we here in the US pay out-of-pocket for stuff like checkups and vaccs :(). I've been asking around, and daycare alone is going to cost us almost $200/week!!! That's 75% of my takehome pay, and that's BEFORE they start taking out a huge chunk for 'family' insurance premium (almost 5x what I pay a week now!)
> 
> I talked to DH about it and he just said "It'll work out, it always does." :shock: I'm kind of laughing on the inside about this, because I know he's right, cuz that's what I've said all along! :haha: Oh, how the tables seemed to have turned! :rofl:
> 
> we're lucky in the UK we don't have to pay for doctors appts. kids get free dental care too and optical care to a certain extent i think...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah absolutely, the health insurance thing must be a killer for some people. I was living in Canada when I fell pregnant and we had to move back to the UK purely because we couldn't afford the 'package' to have a baby in Canada. I know everyone whinges about the NHS but we don't realise how lucky we are in the UK reallyClick to expand...
> 
> Is that because you didn't become a Canadian citizen? I am in Canada, and the majority of our health care is covered - not dental, but all the general things like birth, checkups, vaccinations, etc.Click to expand...

Yes, at the time we weren't Canadian citizens so it would have cost thousands in medical bills... we're hoping to move back out there in the next few years though as where we were living is just an idyllic place to raise a family. We own a house there and my occupation is on BC's 'most wanted' list so we've just gotta scrape the pennies together to be able to do it!


----------



## Elski

Evening ladies

Newsletter thing is a great idea, I'll send you my email, Hakuna.

BlueH - that's great news on LOs check up!

IHeartB - nice tatt!

How's everyone doing today? It's nearly the weekend, anyone got any fun plans? I'm working sunday/bank holiday monday so not really got much planned


----------



## pichi

MackMomma8 said:


> I've never heard of bipanthin, but it might not be something we can get here in the US. :shrug:

 haha i can't even spell it :blush:

https://www.bepanthen.co.uk/

many tattooists here swear by it for the first initial healing time - then jump to cocoa butter. keeps the colours nice and vibrant :D

sorry :blush:

ah i am so broody tonight! but at the same time i'm kinda like "will pixie feel left out?" :cry:


----------



## i want it all

:thumbup:


skybluheaven said:


> Members:
> 
> 1.	Jackx
> 2.	Shabutie
> 3.	Augie
> 4.	KellyC75
> 5.	IHEARTBABY#1
> 6.	ELSKI
> 7.	Hakunamatata
> 8.	Mrs_T
> 9.	mouse_chicky
> 10.	pichi
> 11.	kellysays2u
> 12.	MackMomma8
> 13.	pixie23
> 14.	LakensMommy11
> 15.	Skybluheaven
> 16.CheerCoach
> 17. Stacey_Ann
> 18.LovePurple

Can I please be added?!


----------



## Elski

Hi IWantItAll :wave:


----------



## i want it all

Elski said:


> Hi IWantItAll :wave:

Helloooo:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> :blush: Ok here's the tattoo.. it's a lot more shiny and gaudy than it will be because it has vaseline on it still.

I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Oo love the tattoo, was it as bad as you thought it might be?
> 
> Thats must be a difficult decision for you guys Kitty2385, have you tried writing a pro's and con's list for each. You and OH do a separate one and see what you both come up with, it might make things a bit clearer for you. :hugs:
> 
> So today is the first day of Amara in her cloth nappy, I wanted to share a picture with you guys,
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255466_10150258181917037_679337036_9489577_2153879_n.jpg

So. flippin. CUTE. :baby:


----------



## hakunamatata

i want it all said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Hi IWantItAll :wave:
> 
> Helloooo:hugs:Click to expand...

Iwantitall - just sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Bluehadeda - so glad the checkup went well!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> *Hakunamatata * how did your exam go?
> 
> 
> me and oh have been getting carried away the last week and we've been dtd :blush: today made it the 4th day that we forgot to use something but I doubt it will happen this soon as it took 5 cycles with lo and we're being careful again after today, I sort of wish we were ttc now but I know its too soon for OH

Got a 90% and a 94% so I'm pretty happy!

Woooot for DTD! :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

i want it all said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members:
> 
> 1.	Jackx
> 2.	Shabutie
> 3.	Augie
> 4.	KellyC75
> 5.	IHEARTBABY#1
> 6.	ELSKI
> 7.	Hakunamatata
> 8.	Mrs_T
> 9.	mouse_chicky
> 10.	pichi
> 11.	kellysays2u
> 12.	MackMomma8
> 13.	pixie23
> 14.	LakensMommy11
> 15.	Skybluheaven
> 16.CheerCoach
> 17. Stacey_Ann
> 18.LovePurple
> 
> 
> Can I please be added?!Click to expand...

Skybluheaven has finals this week and none of us can edit that post. But consider yourself joined :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

Evening ladies! :wave: 

I use bepanthen on all my tattoo's and I have 11. :thumbup: I'd love a new one, but cant because of wedding. OH said I can get my lip's pierced again after the wedding (if not pregnant by then) as I miss then SO bad.

I think once you get the essentials for a baby, then it is as expensive as you want to make it. I know I could save loads by not buying her as many clothes and toys, but I just cant. Also with using cloth nappies, this could get out of hand and then contradicte why i switched to them: to save money! :haha:

For me, because Amara is so young, we can just re use what we have left over from her. We brought everything neutral for 0-3 months for this specific reason.

I am feel mega broody. My friend had his baby 3 days ago, a little girl called Jade, she is adorable with lovely thick black hair. Then my brother's friend has his baby boy yesterday, called him Tyler. Seeing all these little ones makes me want another so badly.

Thanks all for the comments on Amara, I think she loved the new nappies! So impressed by them. 

:flower:


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members:
> 
> 1.	Jackx
> 2.	Shabutie
> 3.	Augie
> 4.	KellyC75
> 5.	IHEARTBABY#1
> 6.	ELSKI
> 7.	Hakunamatata
> 8.	Mrs_T
> 9.	mouse_chicky
> 10.	pichi
> 11.	kellysays2u
> 12.	MackMomma8
> 13.	pixie23
> 14.	LakensMommy11
> 15.	Skybluheaven
> 16.CheerCoach
> 17. Stacey_Ann
> 18.LovePurple
> 
> 
> Can I please be added?!Click to expand...
> 
> Skybluheaven has finals this week and none of us can edit that post. But consider yourself joined :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm not on there either!

Congrats on the exam results :happydance::happydance: I told you you'd ace it :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup... we will just wait for Sky, that way we don't have a bunch of different lists circulating.


----------



## Shabutie

Ah, I am certain Skybluheaven will add all new members when she is back. Quite a group we have now! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Evening ladies! :wave:
> 
> I use bepanthen on all my tattoo's and I have 11. :thumbup: I'd love a new one, but cant because of wedding. OH said I can get my lip's pierced again after the wedding (if not pregnant by then) as I miss then SO bad.
> 
> I think once you get the essentials for a baby, then it is as expensive as you want to make it. I know I could save loads by not buying her as many clothes and toys, but I just cant. Also with using cloth nappies, this could get out of hand and then contradicte why i switched to them: to save money! :haha:
> 
> For me, because Amara is so young, we can just re use what we have left over from her. We brought everything neutral for 0-3 months for this specific reason.
> 
> I am feel mega broody. My friend had his baby 3 days ago, a little girl called Jade, she is adorable with lovely thick black hair. Then my brother's friend has his baby boy yesterday, called him Tyler. Seeing all these little ones makes me want another so badly.
> 
> Thanks all for the comments on Amara, I think she loved the new nappies! So impressed by them.
> 
> :flower:

That would make me feel broody too. One of my close friends got a BFP and she wasn't even trying, and I was so sad for about 24 hours. Then I kind of pulled myself together and said to myself hey, it'll be my turn soon, for now I can focus on my friend and be as supportive as I can.

But yeah... there are times when we feel like "holy crap, is the entire world pregnant or having LO's except for me??"


----------



## Shabutie

I find when your WTT all you see are pregnant women, hear about them and hear about all the newborns. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Vaniila? Who did your signature? It's super snazzy.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> I find when your WTT all you see are pregnant women, hear about them and hear about all the newborns. :haha:

Exactly!! I used to NEVER notice all the babies or baby-bumps when I was out shopping, for example, and now I see them EVERYWHERE!! :wacko:


----------



## LovePurple

hakunamatata said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I find when your WTT all you see are pregnant women, hear about them and hear about all the newborns. :haha:
> 
> Exactly!! I used to NEVER notice all the babies or baby-bumps when I was out shopping, for example, and now I see them EVERYWHERE!! :wacko:Click to expand...

In the past year there have been 7 girls out with new babies! I guess hopefully I'll be next in line. Yep, baby bumps are everywhere. .It'll soon be all of our turns! =)


----------



## mouse_chicky

LovePurple said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I find when your WTT all you see are pregnant women, hear about them and hear about all the newborns. :haha:
> 
> Exactly!! I used to NEVER notice all the babies or baby-bumps when I was out shopping, for example, and now I see them EVERYWHERE!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> In the past year there have been 7 girls out with new babies! I guess hopefully I'll be next in line. Yep, baby bumps are everywhere. .It'll soon be all of our turns! =)Click to expand...

How true! Think ladies, in just a few months, the journey begins!:happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

LovePurple said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I find when your WTT all you see are pregnant women, hear about them and hear about all the newborns. :haha:
> 
> Exactly!! I used to NEVER notice all the babies or baby-bumps when I was out shopping, for example, and now I see them EVERYWHERE!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> In the past year there have been 7 girls out with new babies! I guess hopefully I'll be next in line. Yep, baby bumps are everywhere. .It'll soon be all of our turns! =)Click to expand...

Yup we will all have lovely little acorn bumps!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm starting to put together the newsletter for next week. Please PM me with your email so that I can include you in the newsletter. Also PM me if you would like to join our Facebook group. Also, nominations for this week's WTT'er are due Friday, please PM me with your vote. And if you would like to play the superlatives game (WTT'er Most Likely to __), PM Skybluheaven.

Thanks!!!


----------



## kitty2385

well, my OH and me have had a really nice evening, and have talked about baby vs spain and we have decided to go ahead and start trying in august as planned :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D so im really excited and happy about that. if we get pg pretty soon we will probably stay here for a while and if we dont and we get jobs in spain first we will move there. so its all good news :) 

im loving the term 'acorn bumps' hakunamatata, so cute!
xx


----------



## Shabutie

I have a feeling that when I get pregnant, I shall call my bump, my Acorn :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

kitty2385 said:


> well, my OH and me have had a really nice evening, and have talked about baby vs spain and we have decided to go ahead and start trying in august as planned :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D so im really excited and happy about that. if we get pg pretty soon we will probably stay here for a while and if we dont and we get jobs in spain first we will move there. so its all good news :)
> 
> im loving the term 'acorn bumps' hakunamatata, so cute!
> xx

What fabulous news!!! I'm with Mackmomma, I say why choose... try to have it all!! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Pretty, pretty please vote! Need your opinion! Click here!!!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I voted!! I think for me, since Gabriella is such a long name i prefer the middle names that don't have more than 2 syllables. I was picky with my son that way too... I liked Jackson Alexander at one point but decided it was just too long!


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls :wave: ... So if you havent seen on FB, today is my weigh day, so fingers crossed I lose a few lbs. 

The sky is blue (with a few clouds) and I am waiting in until my mail arrives. I should be getting 3 new cloth nappies and a wet bag! So excited.

I had a few frieends round yesterday and we were talking all things wedding, so it's got me all excited again, only 14 weeks and 4 days!!

Whatare everyone's plans for the weekend? I dont think I have any. I normally go to my mums, but after the fall out with my sister I cant see it happening, so might have to find something else to do. I really should get Amara out the house. The only place she has been out is food shopping :( day 2 in cloth nappies today, hopfully all goes well.

is Wtt'er of the week announced today?

:flower:

ETA: My ticker starts with 1 month!!! :happydance: Just a shame it is followed by 4 weeks 1 day. :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Hey Vaniila? Who did your signature? It's super snazzy.

Pichi! she does amazing siggies :D there's a link to her signature shop on her signature :flower:


----------



## kitty2385

morning girlies :D im in such a great mood today *yey* good luck on day 2 of cloth nappies shabutie! ive started back having slim fast shakes for breakfast and lunch today, i really need to lose at least a bit of weight before i get pg!! my cats love them though i have to fight them off when im drinking it! haha xxx


----------



## Elski

Yesterday was payday so I'm off to do some shopping tomorrow, we're going to Spain for a week at the beginning of July so I need to get LO a swimming costume and some clothes etc and me a couple of maxi-dresses and some fake tan (I'm SOOOOOO pasty!).

I'm working sunday and bank hol monday, booooo, everyone will be having fun without me :winkwink:

Your cats love the slimfast shakes kitty?... someone's got to I s'pose :haha:

Shabutie, have you got a link to your wedding dress??


----------



## Shabutie

I need to lose loads of weight. My BMI is high. I lost all my baby weight (1.5 stone) a week after giving birth so the rest is what I had before pregnant. I want to lose weight, both for wedding and future pregnancy. I had GD last time, and I hope I can avoid that, because I hated sticking needles in my tummy 2 times a day. And my blood group is negative so i have to have additional injections throughout :(

Here is my wedding dress:
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WeddingDress.jpg

BM dress:
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Bridesmaidsdresses.jpg


----------



## Elski

Lovely!! You've got the best incentive to lose weight hun but I'm sure you'll look gorgeous in your dress no matter what size you are!

Were you on Metformin during pregnancy?


----------



## kitty2385

aww that dress is lovely, i was winding my OH up this morning that he's never gonna marry me, i know full well that hes been looking at rings though ;) hehehe


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Morning girls :wave: ... So if you havent seen on FB, today is my weigh day, so fingers crossed I lose a few lbs.
> 
> The sky is blue (with a few clouds) and I am waiting in until my mail arrives. I should be getting 3 new cloth nappies and a wet bag! So excited.
> 
> I had a few frieends round yesterday and we were talking all things wedding, so it's got me all excited again, only 14 weeks and 4 days!!
> 
> Whatare everyone's plans for the weekend? I dont think I have any. I normally go to my mums, but after the fall out with my sister I cant see it happening, so might have to find something else to do. I really should get Amara out the house. The only place she has been out is food shopping :( day 2 in cloth nappies today, hopfully all goes well.
> 
> is Wtt'er of the week announced today?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> ETA: My ticker starts with 1 month!!! :happydance: Just a shame it is followed by 4 weeks 1 day. :haha:

:happydance: only a month!! it'll fly past :flower: I've still got 4 months! which feels even further away considering our original ttc date was june so I've already gone through a 4 month wait :( 

I've not been out much at all recently, I feel like I'm sprouting roots in the house :haha: We're going up to Yorkshire to visit my oh's grandparents, but we're setting off tonight as its 4/5 hours away and we don't want to ruin lo's sleep so we're stopping halfway there.


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> I need to lose loads of weight. My BMI is high. I lost all my baby weight (1.5 stone) a week after giving birth so the rest is what I had before pregnant. I want to lose weight, both for wedding and future pregnancy. I had GD last time, and I hope I can avoid that, because I hated sticking needles in my tummy 2 times a day. And my blood group is negative so i have to have additional injections throughout :(
> 
> Here is my wedding dress:
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WeddingDress.jpg
> 
> BM dress:
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Bridesmaidsdresses.jpg

those dresses are gorgeous!:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah thank you girls!

No I wasnt on metformin. I was on insulin from 29 weeks to 38 weeks (had to be induced due to GD) and the GD went after I had Amara. 

I had to have Anti-D injections for the negative blood group. I then had to have Iron tablets after birth because I lost almost half of my blood in my body, and then had to have Clexine injections to stop DVT. These were horrible, I had to do them for 10-14days at home.

:flower:


----------



## Elski

Shabutie said:


> Ah thank you girls!
> 
> No I wasnt on metformin. I was on insulin from 29 weeks to 38 weeks (had to be induced due to GD) and the GD went after I had Amara.
> 
> I had to have Anti-D injections for the negative blood group. I then had to have Iron tablets after birth because I lost almost half of my blood in my body, and then had to have Clexine injections to stop DVT. These were horrible, I had to do them for 10-14days at home.
> 
> :flower:

Each pregnancy varies hugely hun so while the Anti-D is unavoidable, the other things may well not happen next time. Will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah I really hope I dont need all those other things, I dont think they will be impressed me getting pregnant while still obese, but I am hoping they can see I would have lost weight by then. I also plan to eat SO much better throughout to reduce the chances of getting GD. 

:flower:


----------



## Elski

Let us know how weigh-in goes :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

I shall. I dont go to my nan's till 6pm, so I will update about 10pm tonight. 

:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Ah thank you girls!
> 
> No I wasnt on metformin. I was on insulin from 29 weeks to 38 weeks (had to be induced due to GD) and the GD went after I had Amara.
> 
> I had to have Anti-D injections for the negative blood group. I then had to have Iron tablets after birth because I lost almost half of my blood in my body, and then had to have Clexine injections to stop DVT. These were horrible, I had to do them for 10-14days at home.
> 
> :flower:

I had to have the Anti D in pregnancy & then after my Daughter was born, blooming stung!! :cry:

I also then had the home injections to stop DVT, DH loved giving me those, he always made me laugh & my belly would bounce around! :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely dresses Shabutie :kiss: Good luck tonite

Just remembered to vote for my WTT'er of the week! :thumbup:

Sorry, no time to read right back today, I have to go shopping for DS2's Birthday, todays my last chance, as half term next week! :wacko:

Have a lovely day all :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Oo well I hope you grab some bargains. Maybe they will have some because of the bank holiday!

:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on your exam results hakunamatata :happydance: You clever stick :winkwink:


----------



## kellysays2u

Shabutie said:


> I need to lose loads of weight. My BMI is high. I lost all my baby weight (1.5 stone) a week after giving birth so the rest is what I had before pregnant. I want to lose weight, both for wedding and future pregnancy. I had GD last time, and I hope I can avoid that, because I hated sticking needles in my tummy 2 times a day. And my blood group is negative so i have to have additional injections throughout :(
> 
> Here is my wedding dress:
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WeddingDress.jpg
> 
> BM dress:
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/Bridesmaidsdresses.jpg

Holy cow I love your dresses! They are amazing and you will look gorgeous in them! Our wedding is so simple I will probably get THE plainest white dress you can imagine haha. But I am still super excited!

I voted for WTTer of the week this morning as I had somehow forgotten to get on yesterday. :dohh:

Well I have housing inspections today. So off to finish cleaning!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Shabutie, those dresses are gorgeous! You're going to look beautiful.

Hakunamatata, congrats on those exam marks! :happydance::thumbup:

Sorry for all of those who had/will need injections during or after your pregnancies. How horrible! I can't imagine getting injections daily...:cry:

My daughter had to go for IQ tests this morning. They finish it on Monday, and we only get the results in about 2 weeks time. I'm so scared it'll be bad news, sigh. 

At least it's weekend! Tomorrow we're just going to rest and clean house a bit. And on Sunday we have family visiting the morning, and the afternoon we're going to see some other family. Looking forward to it.


----------



## LovePurple

Shabutie, that dress is absolutely STUNNING!! I love it! 
Hakunamatata- congrats on the exam! 

What a great group of ladies here achieving so much! 

My hubby and I talked more about TTC last night, it's so weird (but great) to hear him say "when we're pregnant" or "when the baby gets here. It's just such a new place in our relationship.. I LOVE IT! He basically told me that WHATEVER I need during that time he'll provide.. as in to keep me and baby as healthy and comfortable as possible! I have such a great man! I just have to brag ;) 
Makes me want to register NOW! LOL and start buying baby furniture and get the room set up. BUT I'm realistic. So I'll just keep browsing for now.


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG Shabutie, I LOVE your colors! That dress is a stunner too - I'll bet you look drop-dead gorgeous in it! 

So I have to go to a wedding shower this weekend. I hate this girl. (Details in my journal) I don't even want to spend $3 on a card for her, even if it is as an underhanded insult. :devil:


----------



## kitty2385

MackMomma, just saw your non smoking ticker, well done you!! i really am gonna find that the hardest part of ttc and being pg! how did u do it? x


----------



## MackMomma8

Umm... a LOT of willpower, 2 boxes of nicotine patches, LOTS of support from DH and friends, and a few cheat puffs here and there. :blush:


----------



## babyb54

:wave: Hey everyone, can I join?

Hope I'm not jinxing myself, btw! First changing my ticker, now joining a group.. :blush:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

babyb54 said:


> :wave: Hey everyone, can I join?
> 
> Hope I'm not jinxing myself, btw! First changing my ticker, now joining a group.. :blush:

:hi: Absolutely, you can join... great to have you! :happydance:

Shabutie - WOW! I seriously love your dress, its fabulous!

Happy early birthday to your son, Kelly. You'll have to let us know what you decided for a gift :)


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> :wave: Hey everyone, can I join?
> 
> Hope I'm not jinxing myself, btw! First changing my ticker, now joining a group.. :blush:

:wohoo:YAAAAAY!!:wohoo:


----------



## Elski

'ello babyb54 :wave:

MackMomma - Yeah, well done on the no-smoking thing. I gave up (for the third time, but third time lucky they say!) in May 2008, it's SO worth it! Why are you going to the wedding shower of someone you hate?

BlueHadeda - try not to worry too much about your DD's IQ test results until you actually receive them hun. You may be pleasantly suprised and then you'll have spent 2 weeks worrying for nothing :)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BlueHadeda, my fingers are crossed for your daughter! 

I had to get rid of my buddy list in my signature. You are all such wonderful ladies and if i added you all i'd pass the signature limit for sure!! So i'll just keep my Autumn Acorn banner and consider you all my buddies :) :thumbup:


----------



## Elski

Note to self: stop being lazy and sort out a signature :blush:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ohhhh I don't really hate her. She's not my favorite person tho. :haha: It's not her DH and I are friends with, it's the groom. We've been friends with him for 10+ years, and we know he's really happy with her, so we're happy for him. I don't wish this girl any ill or anything like that, it's just our personalities clash - big time. She's pretty much the exact opposite of me.


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> :wave: Hey everyone, can I join?
> 
> Hope I'm not jinxing myself, btw! First changing my ticker, now joining a group.. :blush:

:happydance: Welcome to 'Autumn Acorns' :hugs:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Happy early birthday to your son, Kelly. You'll have to let us know what you decided for a gift :)

Thanks ~ Sweet of you :hugs:

Well, he is a very lucky Boy ~:cake:~ He has an Ipod touch , lego sets & a fancy scooter! 

He is going for lunch & bowling on his birthday with 3 friends :pizza::pizza::pizza::pizza:

& then next week, he is having one friend sleepover & then to a theme park the next day! :wohoo:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Elski said:


> Note to self: stop being lazy and sort out a signature :blush:

My post was only a second after yours so it may have looked like i was trying to hint something but i swear i wasn't. :rofl:

I think my son was 3 months old before i finally got to adding a ticker, so i know how it is :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Elski said:


> Note to self: stop being lazy and sort out a signature :blush:


Good idea :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

KellyC75 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hey everyone, can I join?
> 
> Hope I'm not jinxing myself, btw! First changing my ticker, now joining a group.. :blush:
> 
> :happydance: Welcome to 'Autumn Acorns' :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Happy early birthday to your son, Kelly. You'll have to let us know what you decided for a gift :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ~ Sweet of you :hugs:
> 
> Well, he is a very lucky Boy ~:cake:~ He has an Ipod touch , lego sets & a fancy scooter!
> 
> He is going for lunch & bowling on his birthday with 3 friends :pizza::pizza::pizza::pizza:
> 
> & then next week, he is having one friend sleepover & then to a theme park the next day! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Woohoo! He's going to have a blast, what a nice mommy you are :)


----------



## Elski

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Note to self: stop being lazy and sort out a signature :blush:
> 
> My post was only a second after yours so it may have looked like i was trying to hint something but i swear i wasn't. :rofl:
> 
> I think my son was 3 months old before i finally got to adding a ticker, so i know how it is :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah, I believe you! Your post could have been classed as bullying you know! :haha:

But yes, I must sort one out, a job for this evening methinks.

Kelly - wow, an iPod touch and other goodies for his birthday, what a lucky lad, hope he has a good one!


----------



## babyb54

My signature on the other hand is getting out of control! :haha: I love the look of thenest tickers but they really need some half sizers! I recommend not making a signature.. it becomes a bit addicting once you start!


----------



## MackMomma8

Tickers are totally addicting. See below. :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Muahaha.. But a huge CONGRATS on the smoke-free ticker! Look how far that's come! Amazing job! :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

it sounds like your son will have a great birthday kelly :flower: happy early birthday to him :hugs:

damn you BnB! oh is nearly home from work and I'm sat here lounging not dressed/ready or packed anything but posting instead:haha: ahhhh need to get dressed but lo is finally asleep so I'm relaxing :haha: 

I love tickers! I usually have loads but they're been replaced by blinkies for now lol I wonder how long that will last!


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm lazy and don't want to seach back 2394983 pages....

But who do we PM for the WTTer of the week and the superlatives game?


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata for WTT'er of the week and skyblueheaven for superlatives i believe :flower:

I know I can't believe how many pages we have already, craaazy!


----------



## KellyC75

Can someone please post the url link for the smaller 'WTT autumn acorns' :flower:


----------



## music81

oooh shabtie love your dress and bm dresses! they're alfred angelo aren't they?!....i had alfred angelo ones....i had pistachio green on my dress and for the bm


----------



## vaniilla

Well I'm off ladies, hope everyone has a fun weekend! :flower: lets hope it doesn't go horribly wrong for me :wacko:


----------



## Elski

Have fun oop north pet :winkwink:


----------



## kitty2385

welcome babyb54, us acorns are a friendly bunch i think :D

tickers are deffo addictive, i love that i can have ones for my cats as well hehe.

i thought of lots of stuff to say whilst reading the last 3 pages and now i cant remember lol ah well xx


----------



## MackMomma8

^^I do this all the time. I'll go through and read like 6 pages and think of 10 things to say, and then I get to the post box and my mind goes blank. :haha:


----------



## Elski

Yep, me too! You wait til you've had a baby if you think your memory's bad now, I'm senile I swear!


----------



## Shabutie

So the same has happened to me. I cant remember half of what I want to say.

Welcome new member :wave:(see already forgot username :dohh: )

Yep the dresses are Alfred Angelo, I am nervous to wear my dress, I havnt worn one for years, and OH has NEVER seen me in one, and weve been together almost 5 years!

KellyC75, I hope your Son have a fab birthday, sounds like he will! :thumbup:

:flower:

Well I lost 2lbs this week :happydance: So thats 9lbs altogether, 7 of those are the last 3 weeks, lol.


----------



## MackMomma8

WTG on the weight loss shabutie! :thumbup: you never wear dresses? that's almost ALL I ever wear, well at least to work, lol.


----------



## Shabutie

Nope, I dont think I suit them, too fat. :haha: Sometimes I wish I could pull off a skirt, make it so much easier. lol.

Maybe after the wedding I will feel better about dresses. :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yayyy!!! *Babyb54*is here!! Welcome friend!!

*Shabutie *- I absolutely LOVE your dresses. The bridesmaids dresses were similar to mine in that they had the high waists and were long. Their straps were just a bit different. Check out my wedding pics on FB if you want. Congrats on the weight loss!!

*Vaniila *- Have a nice trip visiting your OH's family!

*KellyC* - Those injections sound like a pain... both literally and figuratively! Happy shopping! And happy birthday to your son!

*KellySays* - How did the inspections go?

*Bluehadeda *- Sounds like a lovely weekend ahead, enjoy your time with your family.

*Lovepurple *- I already started a registry on Amazon!! I couldn't help myself! It's so fun to play around with, feels like window shopping. Haven't shared it w/ anyone yet of course. Sounds like the baby conversations with your OH are going great!

*Mackmomma *- Good luck at the shower.... I know how excited you are to be going :haha: just kidding!! Hugs!!!

*To everyone:* if you want in on the superlatives game, PM Skybluheaven. If you want to vote for a WTT'er of the week, PM me. Also PM me if you want to be added to our Facebook group.

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## kitty2385

this might be a silly question but what a superlatives game? :D


----------



## hakunamatata

It's kind of like in high school, the "most likely to succeed", "best smile", etc. but here it'll kind of be like "most likely to faint when getting her BFP"


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey! If you have a journal, post it here so I can stalk you. Stalkers are welcome at mine too, link is in siggy.


----------



## MackMomma8

^^WSS


----------



## Shabutie

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/555607-shabuties-september-shindig-invite-design-up.html

here is my wedding journal.

Can any of you girls tell me how to link this properly. So like, I can say 'wedding journal' and people click on it and it takes them to my wedding journal? I'll love you forever! :haha:

ETA: oh it did it... weird. guess i'll have to love myself. lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Tried setting up a journal stalking thread on our Facebook page but it won't let us link to BnB. Lame-o.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/555607-shabuties-september-shindig-invite-design-up.html
> 
> here is my wedding journal.
> 
> Can any of you girls tell me how to link this properly. So like, I can say 'wedding journal' and people click on it and it takes them to my wedding journal? I'll love you forever! :haha:
> 
> ETA: oh it did it... weird. guess i'll have to love myself. lol

You have to love us anyway. :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

i have a jounal but its only got 2 posts at the moment but its here :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! I have a link on BnB but I also have a Blogger. Just started following you on Blogger.


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome BabyB! :flower:
Hmmm... All your talk about journals really makes me think I should start one. This is a whole new experience for me as athena was a complete surprise baby :)
Sooooo today was... interesting. We had inspections, went fine no issues there, just hate them. Then went to visit OH's family. Went well BUT its 85 degrees out and OH's nana wanted the lawn mowed and OH offered no problem (he loves mowing the lawn :dohh: crazy man). But its so hot his Nana ends up fainting in his OH's arms and I have to call 911! I was freaking out I didnt even remember the address of the place or how old she was or anything. But the family was in the room with her. Of course then she came to and refused to go. She ended up being fine it was just the heat we just made her sit in the aircon room the rest of the day and didn't allow her to move. Shes such a stubborn nana but she is awesome. 
Then OH and I were on our way home and we get to the next town over and OH said his hand was feeling funny and looked at it. He had a red line going from the end of his finger to his wrist. He ended up with a blood infection.... I was panicking he wasn't feeling to good so I drove us to the ER. They said he was really lucky and caught it early so they just gave him a bunch of super antibiotics and marked it and said come back if it goes over the line in the next 24 hours. So now for the next 24 hours I am going to be in panic mode. Not to mention MRSA has been seen a lot in the area recently so he had to get a special antibiotic for that too. I was sooo scared about what the cost would be but when we went to the local grocery store with the pharmacy he told us both medications were FREE! I couldn't believe it apparently they give out antibiotics and diabetes medications for free to people who do not have insurance or are under insured. That was a relief as we were scared about the extra cost and OH just barely starting his job this week if we could have afforded everything. 


So today was a weird day a day with LOTS of bad things happening but we had a lot of fun today at the same time. Athena loved being out in the sun playing in the grass and we always love spending time with OH's family. But I never wish for any of the things to happen like they did again though.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh gosh, Kellysays2u! I hope your OH is okay!

I just wanted to say to everyone, I may not post as much as some, but I absolutely love reading through everyone's posts! I feel like I have a bunch of girlfriends to talk to that banter back and forth about everything from wedding dresses to diapers to weight loss. I love it. I don't have any mom friends to talk to, so this online family really means a lot to me.:hugs:

Shabutie, don't take this the wrong, way, but I'm starting to get obsessed about your lo's name. Would you be totally miffed if I put Amara on my hypothetical girl list?:baby:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

kitty2385 said:


> i have a jounal but its only got 2 posts at the moment but its here :)

Hey Kitty, i was reading your journal and i just wanted to tell you that i was on the depo for five years before having Jack. I got denied on my insurance renewal so i had to stop taking BC for awhile. Everyone assured us it would probably be months before i got pregnant again so we weren't too worried and DTD protection free :blush:. Ended up with the BFP with my wonderful surprise baby only 2 months after i was supposed to get my next injection!

I just thought i would let you in on a positive story in case you were worried. :)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

kellysays2u said:


> Welcome BabyB! :flower:
> Hmmm... All your talk about journals really makes me think I should start one. This is a whole new experience for me as athena was a complete surprise baby :)
> Sooooo today was... interesting. We had inspections, went fine no issues there, just hate them. Then went to visit OH's family. Went well BUT its 85 degrees out and OH's nana wanted the lawn mowed and OH offered no problem (he loves mowing the lawn :dohh: crazy man). But its so hot his Nana ends up fainting in his OH's arms and I have to call 911! I was freaking out I didnt even remember the address of the place or how old she was or anything. But the family was in the room with her. Of course then she came to and refused to go. She ended up being fine it was just the heat we just made her sit in the aircon room the rest of the day and didn't allow her to move. Shes such a stubborn nana but she is awesome.
> Then OH and I were on our way home and we get to the next town over and OH said his hand was feeling funny and looked at it. He had a red line going from the end of his finger to his wrist. He ended up with a blood infection.... I was panicking he wasn't feeling to good so I drove us to the ER. They said he was really lucky and caught it early so they just gave him a bunch of super antibiotics and marked it and said come back if it goes over the line in the next 24 hours. So now for the next 24 hours I am going to be in panic mode. Not to mention MRSA has been seen a lot in the area recently so he had to get a special antibiotic for that too. I was sooo scared about what the cost would be but when we went to the local grocery store with the pharmacy he told us both medications were FREE! I couldn't believe it apparently they give out antibiotics and diabetes medications for free to people who do not have insurance or are under insured. That was a relief as we were scared about the extra cost and OH just barely starting his job this week if we could have afforded everything.
> 
> So today was a weird day a day with LOTS of bad things happening but we had a lot of fun today at the same time. Athena loved being out in the sun playing in the grass and we always love spending time with OH's family. But I never wish for any of the things to happen like they did again though.

Wow, you must be exhausted! :hugs: I really hope your OH gets better soon!


----------



## kitty2385

thanks iheartbaby#1 we are looking on the positive side and hoping that the same will happen for us :) i was talking to OH last night and he was saying how excited he is (the same as me lol) and i said but i could take aaaaages before we get pg. but he said if u think like that then it will take a long time but think positive and we'll get our BFP in no time <3 awww i love him so much hehe xxx

kellysays2u I hope your OH is okay and glad that your nan is too! xx


----------



## Elski

Kellysays2u - oh no, sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare :hugs: hope OH is on the mend soon x

Everyone else - morning! Currently watching Something Special with LO. On one of the other forums there is a thread dedicated to how much people fancy Justin and think he's hot :dohh: To those, State-side, google 'Mr Tumble' and you'll see who I mean. I mean, each to their own, but jeez!


----------



## Shabutie

Morning all,

Kellysays: Sounds like such an eventful day! Hope everyone is okay now. 

Mouse_Chicky: That is exactly how I feel, because i dont have many friends where i live, and some dont have children. I spend atlot of time with my mum and she hasnt had children for 18 years. :haha: So this group is fab, and makes me feel like I can have an adult conversation sometimes. (Parents dont know that we are WTT)
Sure go ahead and put it on your list. It's such a pretty name isnt it. I get comments all the time about how unusual it is (in a good way) how pretty it is. My aunty adore it, and I think she secretly wishes she used it. lol. As long as no one takes me next baby girl name 'Shiomi' before I do (Which I doubt as it is a bit strange) then all is good :rofl:

Just to add girls, Amara first night in her new nappies went fab! No leaks or anything, and she slept from 9.30pm-10.30am! And Amara is 5 months old today!!!


:flower:


----------



## pichi

aww, happy 5 months Amara :d


----------



## kellysays2u

Happy 5 months Amara! 

Oh is doing good this morning still feeling a little crappy but better. Just wish the heat would cool down. Today is a very exciting day as I get to see my best friend who has been in africa for the last 5.5 months! I have been so lost with out her!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Happy 5 months Amara!! Wow, Shabutie... our LO's are only a few days apart :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Weekly newsletter just sent!

Please let me know if you didn't get it or if you need your e-mail added to the list!

Have a great weekend!

:friends:

:hug:

:dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good afternoon!
This is a picture that DH took early this morning. :haha: I used to nurse and doze at the same time, but this is ridiuclous!
 



Attached Files:







100_0552.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl: Having a baby is so tiring I imagine, I don't blame ya one bit!


----------



## kitty2385

Elski said:


> Currently watching Something Special with LO. On one of the other forums there is a thread dedicated to how much people fancy Justin and think he's hot :dohh: To those, State-side, google 'Mr Tumble' and you'll see who I mean. I mean, each to their own, but jeez!

really......... mr tumble?! thats just.... wrong!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I just Googled him. Is he a clown?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/ouch/images/flush_286/mr_tumble.jpg

He's not my cup of tea... :rofl:

Can you tell I'm procrastinating going to my MIL's??? :dohh: :witch:


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh that's so cool he does sign language!!

Link

But yeah, I wouldn't want to bang him :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> I just Googled him. Is he a clown?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/ouch/images/flush_286/mr_tumble.jpg
> 
> He's not my cup of tea... :rofl:
> 
> Can you tell I'm procrastinating going to my MIL's??? :dohh: :witch:




hakunamatata said:


> Ooooh that's so cool he does sign language!!
> 
> Link
> 
> But yeah, I wouldn't want to bang him :haha:

OMG that's frigging hilarious!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## Elski

Yep, that's him! Mr Tumble is kind of a clown I guess, it's one of the characters in the show. It's a really good programme and LO loves it. It's designed for children with learning difficulties etc and he teaches Makaton as part of it but it's suitable for all children.

I'll see if I can find a link to the thread where everyone is going on about the things they'd like to do to him :shock: I think I'd rather sew _it_ up than let him loose on it!


----------



## MackMomma8

Elski said:


> Yep, that's him! Mr Tumble is kind of a clown I guess, it's one of the characters in the show. It's a really good programme and LO loves it. It's designed for children with learning difficulties etc and he teaches Makaton as part of it but it's suitable for all children.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a link to the thread where everyone is going on about the things they'd like to do to him :shock: I think I'd rather sew _it_ up than let him loose on it!

Crap... now I have to clean the coffee I just spit all over my monitor. :rofl: This is just too funny.


----------



## Elski

:haha: sorry


----------



## pichi

Elski said:


> Kellysays2u - oh no, sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare :hugs: hope OH is on the mend soon x
> 
> Everyone else - morning! Currently watching Something Special with LO. On one of the other forums there is a thread dedicated to how much people fancy Justin and think he's hot :dohh: To those, State-side, google 'Mr Tumble' and you'll see who I mean. I mean, each to their own, but jeez!


HAHA!!! Pixie loves watching Mr tumble... me on the other hand just want to kick his face :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Kellysays2u...Hope your Ok, sounds like a really stressfull day :hugs:

Thanks to Hakunamatata for the newsletter ~ It made an awesome read :coffee:

:happydance:Many Congratulations on winning WTT'er of the week :happydance:



kitty2385 said:


> i thought of lots of stuff to say whilst reading the last 3 pages and now i cant remember lol ah well xx

You can multi~quote, thats what I do & it means you can remember what you were gonna say to who :thumbup: Just click that button to the bottom right of the post you wanna quote, it will change from a PLUS + to a MINUS -.....then your good to go :thumbup:




mouse_chicky said:


> I just wanted to say to everyone, I may not post as much as some, but I absolutely love reading through everyone's posts! I feel like I have a bunch of girlfriends to talk to that banter back and forth about everything from wedding dresses to diapers to weight loss. I love it. I don't have any mom friends to talk to, so this online family really means a lot to me.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs:Great to have you with us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Can I just say, that I don't think I would have made it through most of my day today without your girls? I swear, I just don't have anyone else to turn to with this kind of stuff - I have plenty of friends, but none of them understand where I'm at. 

:hug: to all of my wonderful, supportive, amazing, funny, smart, sassy, beautiful AUTUMN ACORNS!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry to hear youve had a bad day today Mackmomma :hugs:

Glad the Girls have cheered you up though :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Loved the news letter thank you Hakunamatata! :thumbup: and well done on WTT'er of the week! :happydance: you do deserve it!

iHeartbaby#1, maybe Amara and Jackson can date! Talk about all things milk related :rofl:

Im feeling rather down atm. OH is away and has always been rubbish with his money, but he keeps dipping into the weddin fund :( I am so fed up trying to tell him not to, and to try and help him organise and manage his money monthly, but it falls on deaf ears. I just wish he would get better. How are your OH's with money?

Also my mum asked me today,

'Are you going to try for a baby on your wedding night?'

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Like, where did that come from! I replied,

'Yeah, maybe' and mum said, 'Yeah you will, I know you will' and I just laughed!

So atleast if we do get pregnant before the wedding, then it wont seem like such a shock as she is kinda expecting it to happen now! I still wont tell them until 12-16 weeks though! :haha:

Also talking to my cousin's fiance, and she is kinda annoying me! I mentioned about weaning Amara in 3 weeks time, and she is saying she weaning her daughter at 8 weeks old! :cry: that's so young. She said she did it so she got the hang of chewing and so that she got used to flavours other then milk! :dohh:

Thats my mini rants over! I'm just off the give Amara her last bottle before bed then I shall be back!

:flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

I manage all the money for us. DH is awful with money and knows it. He just hands me his paychecks and I make sure all the bills are paid and we have groceries etc... After that I let him know how much we have to " play" with. We have a rule he's not allowed to spend more than $50 without consulting with me first. It works for us.


----------



## mouse_chicky

So, I had a thought: You never know how life's going to turn out. Every decision, feeling, occurance happens for a reason exactly the way it's meant to. 
This is going to sound strange, but have you all ever thought that each time one has unprotected sex around ovulation, there's the potential for a baby? Duh, right? But each time is potentially a different baby. If one conceives on month or the next, a different person is born from each scenerio.
The reason I'm getting so deep is because the other day, DH revealed something to me that got me thinking. When we started ttc, he was a little reluctant but agreed to participate every other day. Apparently he was a little more relctant than I thought because he told me that he had faked orgasms and pulled almost all the time when we were ttc. He said he remembered 3 distinct times that he didn't. This was quite a revelation, but I'm not upset because I know if he hadn't, I may have conceive just a little sooner, you never know, then I would have a different baby, not Kara. (Of course, I would love any baby, but you get my point.) Hmm, something to think about.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm with you girls. My dh is not so hot with finances (forgets to write things down,) I'm mainly the one who handles the books. But we both discuss all financial decisions.


----------



## Elski

Hurrah, well done Hakunamatata, you totally deserve it :) xx:hugs:

Will reply re the longer posts later, am on my iPhone at the mo so difficult to type, plus am up in less than 7 hours for the first of two 12hr shifts so will catch all you girlies in a couple of days xx


----------



## Shabutie

I havent thought of it like that Mouse_Chicky, but I do sit here and wonder that if we were to haver another girl, just how different would she look compared to Amara. Me and my sister look nothing alike, yet we have the same parents. My friends 2 boys are totally different. One looks like the mum with blond hair and his facial features, while the other looks his the dad with brown hair and his facial features.

Also, I wonder would a boy look similar to Amara or would he look totally different? 

It all depends on the sperm that reaches first.


----------



## hakunamatata

Bad night girlies, DH is in a super pissy mood.


----------



## skybluheaven

mouse_chicky said:


> So, I had a thought: You never know how life's going to turn out. Every decision, feeling, occurance happens for a reason exactly the way it's meant to.
> This is going to sound strange, but have you all ever thought that each time one has unprotected sex around ovulation, there's the potential for a baby? Duh, right? But each time is potentially a different baby. If one conceives on month or the next, a different person is born from each scenerio.
> The reason I'm getting so deep is because the other day, DH revealed something to me that got me thinking. When we started ttc, he was a little reluctant but agreed to participate every other day. Apparently he was a little more relctant than I thought because he told me that he had faked orgasms and pulled almost all the time when we were ttc. He said he remembered 3 distinct times that he didn't. This was quite a revelation, but I'm not upset because I know if he hadn't, I may have conceive just a little sooner, you never know, then I would have a different baby, not Kara. (Of course, I would love any baby, but you get my point.) Hmm, something to think about.


That is very beautiful when u think about it....almost bright me to tears when I read it and looked at lil Kya sleepin next to me!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :flower: I have a wedding reception tonite & no decent shoes, well I have some flat blacks (which I might wear) but in a room full of glamorous people, im gonna feel short as well as dumpy! :dohh:



Shabutie said:


> Also, I wonder would a boy look similar to Amara or would he look totally different?

:hugs: Shabutie

Well my Daughter has certain looks about my DS2, but she also looks alot like me :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning all! :wave:

So Amara slept for 14 hours again last night! I have totally buggered up our routine!

We havent got any plans for today, just staying in, washing her nappies, and a bit of housework... the usual!

KellyC75: You have to feel comfy at the same time. I'm not that good in heels. Would Asda or Tesco have anything that isnt too expensive if it's just for this evening? I doubt many other shops would be open.

:flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi Ladies! :hi:
I've been sent this way by Hakunamatata who generously said even though we plan to start TTC in November, I should come join you :yipee: plus of course I might have thought sod it around september time! :haha: 
A few details for you :D My name is Leanne (My niece calls me Auntie Lea-lea! Love that!) I'm 29 and DH and I will be trying for #1! I live pretty much as far SW in the UK as you can go :rofl: The reason we're waiting til november (ish) is that we're going on our honeymoon then and I can't wait!

Hope to get to know everyone better soon! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome Leanne! The more the merrier! We all have a good chat here and these girls are wonderful! :hugs:

Your a newlywed! :happydance: I am getting married in 14 weeks!

Have you thought about names? I am always thinking about them, even though we are pretty much set on names!

:flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi!
Yeah we've been married nearly three months and I can honestly say nothing has changed apart from my bank card and my signature! (I have trouble with that sometimes!)
I have some names for girls because DH says I can name them! I've given him control of boys names but I can veto :haha: He wants to call our first son Alan after Alan Shearer :football: but I said nonononononono! :rofl: 
I plan to name our first girl Clemency Tean (pronounced Te-un) :happydance: which is an island near to where we live :D I have no idea where Clem came from but I love it and it means her initials are CTG lol very medical!


----------



## Shabutie

Aww that is sweet. I dont dare give OH free reign, he will get all his ideas form computer games! :haha: 

He generally likes the names I pick, but he is unsure of our girl name I love: Shiomi (Pronounced Shy-o-me) Noelle

Our boys name will be Lokai Jack Hoi 

I bet now you are married you get alot of family asking when you will be having babies!

:flow:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Shabutie said:


> I bet now you are married you get alot of family asking when you will be having babies!
> 
> :flow:

Oh. My. God. YES. I wish they would just stop as it's making the wait that little bit harder :cry: Luckily my Mum hasn't as my sister has a 20 month old and they live with Mum which means she doesn't NEED a grandchild as she has one right there lol


----------



## Shabutie

It must be awful! But your time will come around so quick! The past 5 months has gone incredibily quick for me, my LO doesnt seem like a baby at times.

I think when I marry me and OH will get the opposite reaction because we already have Amara and they will think it would be too soon, they will all get a suprise. :haha:


----------



## kellysays2u

Congrats Hakunamata! And the newspaper was absolutely fantastic this week!
Welcome Mrs. Gibbo! I love the name you picked out for your first girl! 

Hakunamata you said you had a bad night last night is everything alright? 

Shabutie I am with you on not giving OH free roam of names he has suggested way to many video game names. But I am kinda partly as guilty. I love the name Kitana and thats from mortal combat... OOPS! 

But we are going back down to OH's dads and nans house for the day. Hope you all have lovely weekends!


----------



## Shabutie

kellysays2u said:


> Congrats Hakunamata! And the newspaper was absolutely fantastic this week!
> Welcome Mrs. Gibbo! I love the name you picked out for your first girl!
> 
> Hakunamata you said you had a bad night last night is everything alright?
> 
> Shabutie I am with you on not giving OH free roam of names he has suggested way to many video game names. But I am kinda partly as guilty. I love the name Kitana and thats from mortal combat... OOPS!
> 
> But we are going back down to OH's dads and nans house for the day. Hope you all have lovely weekends!

OOo I like that name. :thumbup: 

I still havent got any folic acid! I really need to get some! 

What type of music are we all into? I like a range of all types, from folk to chart stuff. My ultimate favs are rock/metal.

:flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

My favourite band ever is Pink Floyd :) I even have a Dark Side of the Moon tattoo!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yayyy Mrs. Gibbo is here! Woot woot!

Well I announced the WTT'er of the Week in the newsletter but I forgot to post it here. It's me. :blush: Thank you so, so much. You guys really rock my world. I love being able to talk to you about baby stuff and hear your stories and share this journey with all of you. I know I've just met you but I already love you.

Hugs!!!

:friends:

Also, please send me your email so I can send you the newsletters that will be going out on Saturdays!


----------



## hakunamatata

kellysays2u said:


> Hakunamata you said you had a bad night last night is everything alright?

Thank you for asking. DH had been in a rotten mood all week and we had a long talk, and he apologized for not being very nice. Fortunately he's not like this all the time. :wacko:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

*Welcome Mrs. Gibbo!!!* Congrats on the wedding! TTC on your honeymoon.. that's so cute and romantic!!! 

I didn't come on much yesterday so wanted to drop in and say hi. My LO is awake and being all happy and silly in his bumbo though, so i'm gonna go play with him in a minute!

Hope all my lovely lovely ladies are doing well :) I have a grad party to go to in a couple hours and i'm dreading how much yummy (fatty) food is going to be there :hissy: Must avoid the taco salad, and the cake, and the brownies....Ok, maybe just ONE brownie? 

It's going to be a long summer... it feels like everyone i know is graduating this year and i've already gone to two ceremonies and i won't even tell you how many parties i need to go to. It doesn't help that I FOUR large families and that's not even counting OH's family :haha:

My favorite music is Rock, Classic Rock, Country, Rap, and Hip Hop! I will pretty much listen to anything though except heavy metal.

P.S. Shabutie, Jack tells me he would definitely love to go on a date with Amara sometime! He says she's just tooooo CUTE! :lol:


----------



## skybluheaven

ok well ur beloved host who im sure u missed soooooo much lol is partially back....I still have one more final to do. The tornado damage in my area closed all school and universities here for two weeks and I also had to take a few days off to go to the funeral of 11 people I lost in the storm. So it set me back a bit but it will all be done by the end of next week.


I left my duties in the very capable hands of hskunamatata and I see she did great...and even got wtter of the week. 

That means she and I are in the running for Wtter of the month for May.....but since she has helped me so much I happily withdraw my nominee


Hakunamatata will be crowned wtter of the month for May!!! I get ur blinkie to u asap!!!!





-------------------------------------


----------



## Shabutie

Hi my lovely!

Sounds like you've had alot on your plate! I hope everything else comming up goes okay for you.

:hugs:



:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS HAKUNAMATATA! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Just want to thank you ladies for the lovely welcome, makes me feel like the waiting is about to get easier :hugs:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> ok well ur beloved host who im sure u missed soooooo much lol is partially back....I still have one more final to do. The tornado damage in my area closed all school and universities here for two weeks and I also had to take a few days off to go to the funeral of 11 people I lost in the storm. So it set me back a bit but it will all be done by the end of next week.
> 
> 
> I left my duties in the very capable hands of hskunamatata and I see she did great...and even got wtter of the week.
> 
> That means she and I are in the running for Wtter of the month for May.....but since she has helped me so much I happily withdraw my nominee
> 
> 
> Hakunamatata will be crowned wtter of the month for May!!! I get ur blinkie to u asap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear about the nasty storm and the people you lost :( Hope all your finals went ok and i know we all miss you lots and look forward to talking to you when you have more free time!




Congrats HM!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> ok well ur beloved host who im sure u missed soooooo much lol is partially back....I still have one more final to do. The tornado damage in my area closed all school and universities here for two weeks and I also had to take a few days off to go to the funeral of 11 people I lost in the storm. So it set me back a bit but it will all be done by the end of next week.
> 
> 
> I left my duties in the very capable hands of hskunamatata and I see she did great...and even got wtter of the week.
> 
> That means she and I are in the running for Wtter of the month for May.....but since she has helped me so much I happily withdraw my nominee
> 
> 
> Hakunamatata will be crowned wtter of the month for May!!! I get ur blinkie to u asap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------

Of course we missed you sweetie!!! I don't want you to withdraw, why can't we both have the blinkie? You started our group and have all those great ideas to make our group fun. I'm not taking the blinkie unless you take it too. :thumbup:


----------



## skybluheaven

Iheartbaby#1

Yes its been hard...I know my cheery nature doesn't show it but I was quit depressed when I first started this group with kelly...I watched all the bad stuff going on here...lost so many people...and while volunteering seen so many heartbreaking stories....but who can u be mad at???? It wasn't like the deaths were caused by a drunk driver...or gang violence...it was mother nature....so it leaves many people hurting with no where to direct the hurt....

Starting this group help pull me out of the depression and reminded me that the world is still spinning and in order to be the best mother...girlfriend...daughter...and friend I can be....I had to pull out of it...of course never forgetting those lost but celebrating their lives...instead of mourning their deaths.

U ladies helped me tons bc u are all so vibrant and lively ladies!!! I appreciate it more than u will ever know!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Mrs. Gibbo! My DH loves Pink Floyd. (He kind of got me into it too.)

There are a couple other new members that I missed. :blush: I don't remember your names, but welcome!

Skybluheaven, I'm very sorry for your lost loved ones. I have you and their families in my prayers.:hugs:

iheartbaby#1, have fun at all your parties! There's nothing like getting dressed up and trying to resist yummy food. :haha:

I'll post some more later, but right now Kara is screaming with teething. (Any suggestions? I've tried baby orajel, and she won't suck on teething rings or rags.):brat:


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby - 1 brownie never killed anyone! :haha:

Skybluheaven - I'm so sorry you lost people that you knew... big huge hugs :hugs: :friends: 

mouse_chicky - Have you tried having her chew on a cold facecloth? I remember Mackmomma suggesting that once. Hope your LO is feeling better soon!

everyone - Skybluheaven has extended the superlative game for a few more days to accommodate the new members. If you would like to play, _please PM Skybluheaven ASAP_. The superlatives game has categories and you will vote for fellow group members. For example "____ is most likely to faint when getting her BFP" or "___ is most likely to have the biggest family." "____ is most likely to have multiples". It'll be fun! Hope you will join in!


----------



## kitty2385

KellyC75 said:


> You can multi~quote, thats what I do & it means you can remember what you were gonna say to who :thumbup: Just click that button to the bottom right of the post you wanna quote, it will change from a PLUS + to a MINUS -.....then your good to go :thumbup:

oh yeahhhh thanks for that, made things alot easier!!



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:

welcome mrs gibbo :D 



Shabutie said:


> What type of music are we all into?:

Got all sorts of fave music, pop/rock is my fave tho. i love Adele at the moment, shes amazing! also love pink :) <3



hakunamatata said:


> I know I've just met you but I already love you.

love u too HM!! hehe x

Didnt win at bingo tonight, doh! OH came close to winning £1000 but close isnt enough! doh! would have helped the savings out a bit since we have £182 saved up at the moment lol. Not really done much else but thats what Sundays are for isnt it really. OH is off tomorrow thanks to the bank holiday, woohoo!!! Gonna try and sort out the spare room, its a dumping ground for stuff we dont want so may sort it out for a car boot sale instead of it just taking up room in there. cant think whatelse i wanted to say, apart from oooh vodka ;)

ETA: my ticker for us being together says 5 months and 4 weeks.... isnt that 6 months lol x
xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

5 months and 4 weeks does indeed seem to be 6 months :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

It's weird. it goes by the date, instead of number of weeks. Its weird, the same happens when your pregnant, and when your baby is growing up.

Like Amara is 5 months old (on the 28th) but is actually 22 weeks in 2 days. But if you counted months, going by every 4 weeks, then she should be 20 weeks. It's weird! lol

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

It hurts my brain a little :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Yeah I forget about it and just go by months now lol...it hurt my brain too


----------



## mouse_chicky

I actually went to the website and almost posted a new ticker when I noticed the days weren't changing every day.(when I had the bump ticker):dohh::haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls! :wave:

How is everyone after the weekend? It's a Bank Holiday here and I have no plans whatsoever. My mum invited me round for a roast, but my sister is there so im stuck here. 

:flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm working til 4pm but the thought of my new dress :happydance: is keeping me going... :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

What do you do? 4pm on a Bank Holiday! :( But yes, the dress is gorg, does the DH know? :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

He doesn't but I haven't been and told him yet :blush: He was fine when I set up my Mrs Gibbo email address a year before we got married! He actually said it made sense?! 
Workwise, I'm the Assistant Manager of a hotel and I'm stuck with the day shift. Do get to go out tonight though!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I hope this works!

Journal


----------



## mouse_chicky

Parenting Journal

Here's me and baby.:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for journals!! Please post your journals so I can stalk you. Mine is in my siggy.

It's a holiday here too and I was stuck working. Everyone else I know has it off though. Grrr. But whatever! 

I went for a hike after work, sprayed bug spray all over me and those dang buggers flew into my ears and nose anyway. I'm SO not an outdoor girl. Well unless it is the beach. But even the beach I don't always like if it's too hot. I like climate controlled conditions.


----------



## Shabutie

Well they were determined little things werent they! :)

I've had a rubbish day today, even had a little cry, but im all good now :)

:flow:

ETA: I still havent got my folic acid tablets :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Well they were determined little things werent they! :)
> 
> I've had a rubbish day today, even had a little cry, but im all good now :)
> 
> :flow:

Should've heard me on the way home. "Effing bugs!!"

What's wrong darling?? HUGS!! :hugs: :flower: :friends: :hug:


----------



## Shabutie

I always get bitten by the bugs, they like my blood. lol.

Just feeling isolated and a tad depressed I think.

I had to take my car off the road for a while and I feel lost. It was our 4th day indoors today, and Amara was playing me up. My family were having a roast, but I couldnt go as my sister was there, but my mum came round for an hour or so this evening and I feel much better. I think it was just the adult company that helped. I'll be fine after tonight.

If only I was emotional because my hormones were raised because I was pregnant :haha:


----------



## pichi

i finally got around to putting a TTC ticker in my sig... it's quite scary seeing it O__O


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> I always get bitten by the bugs, they like my blood. lol.
> 
> Just feeling isolated and a tad depressed I think.
> 
> I had to take my car off the road for a while and I feel lost. It was our 4th day indoors today, and Amara was playing me up. My family were having a roast, but I couldnt go as my sister was there, but my mum came round for an hour or so this evening and I feel much better. I think it was just the adult company that helped. I'll be fine after tonight.
> 
> If only I was emotional because my hormones were raised because I was pregnant :haha:

Awwwww HUGS! :hugs:

Too bad we don't live closer, I'd clean out the soda cans in my car and pick you up and have a playdate with your wee munchkin & you.


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I always get bitten by the bugs, they like my blood. lol.
> 
> Just feeling isolated and a tad depressed I think.
> 
> I had to take my car off the road for a while and I feel lost. It was our 4th day indoors today, and Amara was playing me up. My family were having a roast, but I couldnt go as my sister was there, but my mum came round for an hour or so this evening and I feel much better. I think it was just the adult company that helped. I'll be fine after tonight.
> 
> If only I was emotional because my hormones were raised because I was pregnant :haha:
> 
> Awwwww HUGS! :hugs:
> 
> Too bad we don't live closer, I'd clean out the soda cans in my car and pick you up and have a playdate with your wee munchkin & you.Click to expand...

If only, sounds fun! If only we all lived close by, have one big meet up! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah it'd be super fun!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Shabutie, big :hugs:. It's rough being isolated, isn't it? We mommies love our lo's to pieces, but there's nothing like talking to a grown up. ;)


----------



## Shabutie

Very true! She was so cute earlier, I was changing her and having a little cry, and I leaned in to give her a kiss and she just put her hand on my cheek :cloud9:


----------



## kitty2385

big huuuuuuuuuugs xx


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Well I announced the WTT'er of the Week in the newsletter but I forgot to post it here. It's me. :blush: Thank you so, so much. You guys really rock my world. I love being able to talk to you about baby stuff and hear your stories and share this journey with all of you. I know I've just met you but I already love you.
> 
> Hugs!!!
> 
> :friends:

Congratulations ~ Well deserved Hakunamatata :happydance:



skybluheaven said:


> ok well ur beloved host who im sure u missed soooooo much lol is partially back....I still have one more final to do. The tornado damage in my area closed all school and universities here for two weeks and I also had to take a few days off to go to the funeral of 11 people I lost in the storm. So it set me back a bit but it will all be done by the end of next week.
> 
> 
> I left my duties in the very capable hands of hskunamatata and I see she did great...and even got wtter of the week.
> 
> That means she and I are in the running for Wtter of the month for May.....but since she has helped me so much I happily withdraw my nominee
> 
> 
> Hakunamatata will be crowned wtter of the month for May!!! I get ur blinkie to u asap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------

Yey ~ Great to hear from you :happydance: Sounds like you have a heck of a lot going on ~ :hugs:

& im with Hakunamatata ~ You MUST run for Wtt'er of the month :thumbup:



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Just want to thank you ladies for the lovely welcome, makes me feel like the waiting is about to get easier :hugs:

Welcome Mrs Gibbo ~ Love your avatar ~ Congratulations :wedding:



skybluheaven said:


> Iheartbaby#1
> 
> Yes its been hard...I know my cheery nature doesn't show it but I was quit depressed when I first started this group with kelly...I watched all the bad stuff going on here...lost so many people...and while volunteering seen so many heartbreaking stories....but who can u be mad at???? It wasn't like the deaths were caused by a drunk driver...or gang violence...it was mother nature....so it leaves many people hurting with no where to direct the hurt....
> 
> Starting this group help pull me out of the depression and reminded me that the world is still spinning and in order to be the best mother...girlfriend...daughter...and friend I can be....I had to pull out of it...of course never forgetting those lost but celebrating their lives...instead of mourning their deaths.
> 
> U ladies helped me tons bc u are all so vibrant and lively ladies!!! I appreciate it more than u will ever know!!!!

Bless you :hugs: I too have been going through a hack of a lot of 'not so good' stuff lately ~ So totally sympathise :hugs:

Its great to come on here & chat with all you lovely ladies :hugs: 

Skybluheaven....Isnt it lovely how our 'baby' *Autumn Acorns* has grown ~ We are like proud parents :friends::smug:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Just feeling isolated and a tad depressed I think.
> 
> I had to take my car off the road for a while and I feel lost. It was our 4th day indoors today, and Amara was playing me up. My family were having a roast, but I couldnt go as my sister was there, but my mum came round for an hour or so this evening and I feel much better. I think it was just the adult company that helped. I'll be fine after tonight.
> 
> If only I was emotional because my hormones were raised because I was pregnant :haha:


:hugs::hugs: Know exactly where you are coming from :hugs::hugs:



I get a little jelous of my DH going to work! :dohh: 
I may, only may, just start going to a baby group next week ~ Just to get out & socialise a little....Although I have a feeling I may go to one & not go again! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Good morning ladies :)

I've been out of the loop for a week - NO way will I ever catch up lol! I did get the newsletter though!

xx


----------



## KellyC75

Stacey_Ann said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a week - NO way will I ever catch up lol! I did get the newsletter though!
> 
> xx

Welcome back :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm the same with going out, when we first moved here I used to go out a lot but now I hardly ever go out :dohh: doesn't help that I don't know anyone around here and lo is pretty small on a swing/not really interested in it for long, I need to learn to drive! but yea I keep putting it off, I've passed the theory but have yet to to try to drive :haha: all you ladies need to move to Bath!!


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies...not been back on the thread since I said "hello" as I'm a little confused as to what's happening in my life- we were all set to TTC in September, but we'd always said that we both wanted to be married before having a baby. Anyway, it's become apparent that OH isn't going to propose, so I confronted him about it, and he seems to have gone off the idea of marriage (? at all?), but he won't talk to me about it... now I'm really, really confused about what to do...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good to hear from you Stacy Ann. :)

Vanilla, driving's not that bad once you get the hang of it. I only learned in college because I had to. I still don't like going out by myself with lo. I prefer DH as backup--better yet, he can drive.:haha:

I'm sorry you and your oh are having a rough time Anniepie. :hugs: I hope you get it sorted out soon. Is it possible that maybe he's just apprehensive about the idea of a big wedding?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm having somewhat a morning of doubts. Maybe it's because Kara woke up more than usual last night, but I don't know if I can handle two under two. I want to be a SAHM eventually, but how can I care for an infant and a mobile 1 1/2 year old? Also, I'll be dealing with healing from a c section without the luxory of resting all the time. But if I do indeed intent to stay home, I need to have another baby in the next year or never. I can't stay out of work for 10 years. I keep thinking about how I want Kara to have a sibling, and how my mom managed to do it, but there's always that slight apprehension. In the end, I know I can do it, and I will. But sometimes it's a scary concept. I'm not jumping ship:haha:, just sharing my fears.


----------



## anniepie

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm sorry you and your oh are having a rough time Anniepie. :hugs: I hope you get it sorted out soon. Is it possible that maybe he's just apprehensive about the idea of a big wedding?

Thanks- neither of us want a big wedding, which was why I thought we'd manage it in the timescale...everything else is fine between us (I think), I just don't get this...


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm having somewhat a morning of doubts. Maybe it's because Kara woke up more than usual last night, but I don't know if I can handle two under two. I want to be a SAHM eventually, but how can I care for an infant and a mobile 1 1/2 year old? Also, I'll be dealing with healing from a c section without the luxory of resting all the time. But if I do indeed intent to stay home, I need to have another baby in the next year or never. I can't stay out of work for 10 years. I keep thinking about how I want Kara to have a sibling, and how my mom managed to do it, but there's always that slight apprehension. In the end, I know I can do it, and I will. But sometimes it's a scary concept. I'm not jumping ship:haha:, just sharing my fears.

Im with you on this :hugs: I have the exact same feelings :hugs:

Ive only ever had large age gaps, so this will be a new 'experience' for me & it makes me nervous ~ But all I have to think about is how lovely it will be to see them grow up together :thumbup:

Of course its going to have its hard parts, probably quite alot, but then so does having a bigger age gaps ~ positives & negatives for both :hugs:

In fact that reminds me of some threads I once ran...Will get the link & post it here :coffee:


----------



## KellyC75

You will see that the 'small age gaps' got alot of response :thumbup:'Big age gaps' got 3 posts! :blush:


https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575866-small-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html



https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575873-big-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies...not been back on the thread since I said "hello" as I'm a little confused as to what's happening in my life- we were all set to TTC in September, but we'd always said that we both wanted to be married before having a baby. Anyway, it's become apparent that OH isn't going to propose, so I confronted him about it, and he seems to have gone off the idea of marriage (? at all?), but he won't talk to me about it... now I'm really, really confused about what to do...

:hugs: :hugs:

With reagrd to pregnancy/babies...I have always found 'planning' makes things a little daunting....I find 'not preventing' easier to cope with! :haha:

Good luck with whatever you both decide :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

*annipie* I'm sorry to hear you and oh are going through a hard time I hope you get a chance to talk to him properly and that he opens up and talks about what's causing him to think differently about things and hopefully you'll be able to clear things up together :hugs:

*mouse_chicky* we have the same worries with how we'll cope but I think you just naturally adapt and that it has more benefits in the long run, 

*kelly* I'm just reading through your two threads now they look interesting :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Please could someone give me the code to have the 'WTT for 2012 baby' rather than my TTC one

Id like a small one though :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

We're nearly at *1000* posts Girls!

:dance:~ *'Autumn Acorns'* ~:dance:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> We're nearly at *1000* posts Girls!
> 
> :dance:~ *'Autumn Acorns'* ~:dance:

* yayyy 1000!  *

we're a talkative bunch :haha:

I wish more people would believe in the ring divination :haha: I tried it on mil and it was right for her, I tried it for oh and he got the same thing each time as did I!!!! someone with kids please try it for me so that I don't feel nuts :blush::haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Stacey_Ann said:


> Good morning ladies :)
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a week - NO way will I ever catch up lol! I did get the newsletter though!
> 
> xx

So much goes on here that it is really difficult to catch up in 10mins! So the newsletter was a fab idea :thumbup:



anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies...not been back on the thread since I said "hello" as I'm a little confused as to what's happening in my life- we were all set to TTC in September, but we'd always said that we both wanted to be married before having a baby. Anyway, it's become apparent that OH isn't going to propose, so I confronted him about it, and he seems to have gone off the idea of marriage (? at all?), but he won't talk to me about it... now I'm really, really confused about what to do...

I think men get a little apprehensive about it all, as the time gets nearer and nearer. My OH was concerned about a number of things, but once we sat down and spoke about it all, he felt much more reassured. Plus the thought of non stop :sex: was very appealing to him. :haha:



mouse_chicky said:


> I'm having somewhat a morning of doubts. Maybe it's because Kara woke up more than usual last night, but I don't know if I can handle two under two. I want to be a SAHM eventually, but how can I care for an infant and a mobile 1 1/2 year old? Also, I'll be dealing with healing from a c section without the luxory of resting all the time. But if I do indeed intent to stay home, I need to have another baby in the next year or never. I can't stay out of work for 10 years. I keep thinking about how I want Kara to have a sibling, and how my mom managed to do it, but there's always that slight apprehension. In the end, I know I can do it, and I will. But sometimes it's a scary concept. I'm not jumping ship:haha:, just sharing my fears.

I have worries too. I think we all do really. There are always things to worry over and the more I sit there and think about it the worse I make myself feel. I think it will be difficult with 2 under 2, but I sit there and imagine how rewarding it will be, and how much of a special bond they will have. I also remember that I would have been through it all with Amara, so I should know what I am doing. My main worry is juggling my time with a new baby and Amara. I dont want her to feel pushed out because we have a new addition, so I will try and encourage her to get involved with it all, and make it all seem 'fun' and 'exciting' Like draw a picture ready for her new brother and sister and put it up in the room ready for the new baby, and buy her a small present to give to her when she meets the new baby, and say that the new baby brought it for her. Whether it will work I dont know, but I am hoping it will help the new baby just 'fit in' without too much distruption for Amara.



KellyC75 said:


> Please could someone give me the code to have the 'WTT for 2012 baby' rather than my TTC one
> 
> Id like a small one though :winkwink:

I will try and make a smaller one now, but I cant guarentee they will be in the exact same colour, but I will make it as close as possible.



KellyC75 said:


> We're nearly at *1000* posts Girls! :dance:~ *'Autumn Acorns'* ~:dance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Very impressive! 

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

KellyC75: It wont work :( It just squashes the picture up really bad. I dont know how they went that small in the first place. lol Someone else might be able to do it.

:flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Morning, girls!! :hugs: I hope everyone had a fab weekend! I just kind of skimmed over the last few pages, but it seems like everyone is doing okay! xx

*vanilla* - what's ring divination?


----------



## Shabutie

Shabutie said:


> KellyC75: It wont work :( It just squashes the picture up really bad. I dont know how they went that small in the first place. lol Someone else might be able to do it.
> 
> :flower:

I figured it out!

You need to click on the smaller version and save the image, and then upload it onto photobucket or something.

Then edit your signature and insert the image from photobucket or wherever you uploaded it to and it works.

:thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> Morning, girls!! :hugs: I hope everyone had a fab weekend! I just kind of skimmed over the last few pages, but it seems like everyone is doing okay! xx
> 
> *vanilla* - what's ring divination?

its a divination method that tells you how many kids your going to have, what genders and in what order, its worked for everyone I've tried it on that already has kids and its correct so far for me and oh although it isn't scientific I think its pretty accurate :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:



> I wish more people would believe in the ring divination :haha: I tried it on mil and it was right for her, I tried it for oh and he got the same thing each time as did I!!!! someone with kids please try it for me so that I don't feel nuts :blush::haha:


I'll give it a go :thumbup: What do I need to do? :shrug:



Shabutie said:


> KellyC75: It wont work :( It just squashes the picture up really bad. I dont know how they went that small in the first place. lol Someone else might be able to do it.
> 
> :flower:


I wouldnt mind having it your size ~ Just dont want a giant one! iykwim :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I wish more people would believe in the ring divination :haha: I tried it on mil and it was right for her, I tried it for oh and he got the same thing each time as did I!!!! someone with kids please try it for me so that I don't feel nuts :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go :thumbup: What do I need to do? :shrug:Click to expand...

_you need a needle or a wedding ring and you tie it to a piece of string around 6 inches long

you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop, you then turn your left palm over and hold the ring/needle over it, if it swings side to side its a boy and if it makes circles its a girl, it will briefly stop between children and it will stop completely after your last predicted child  _


----------



## KellyC75

Please post on my thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/594101-ot-but-mobile-phones-do-you-have.html

Im getting all confuddled!!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

*POST 1000!!! *


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I wish more people would believe in the ring divination :haha: I tried it on mil and it was right for her, I tried it for oh and he got the same thing each time as did I!!!! someone with kids please try it for me so that I don't feel nuts :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go :thumbup: What do I need to do? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> _you need a needle or a wedding ring and you tie it to a piece of string around 6 inches long
> 
> you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop, you then turn your left palm over and hold the ring/needle over it, if it swings side to side its a boy and if it makes circles its a girl, it will briefly stop between children and it will stop completely after your last predicted child  _Click to expand...

Gonna try this :thumbup::happydance:

How exciting :happydance: Just gotta find some string though! :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I wish more people would believe in the ring divination :haha: I tried it on mil and it was right for her, I tried it for oh and he got the same thing each time as did I!!!! someone with kids please try it for me so that I don't feel nuts :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go :thumbup: What do I need to do? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> _you need a needle or a wedding ring and you tie it to a piece of string around 6 inches long
> 
> you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop, you then turn your left palm over and hold the ring/needle over it, if it swings side to side its a boy and if it makes circles its a girl, it will briefly stop between children and it will stop completely after your last predicted child  _Click to expand...

Ohhh I've heard of that, here we use a pencil - the myth is the lead is what makes it 'predict', lol. I've never tried it, but I might... considering I paid for another psychic reading this weekend, what could a free trick hurt? :rofl:


----------



## pichi

the ring thing told me i was having 2 girls and a boy... well it was right about me having a girl first. lol


----------



## KellyC75

pichi said:


> the ring thing told me i was having 2 girls and a boy... well it was right about me having a girl first. lol

Ohhhh ~ :happydance:

And are you hoping to have 3 children in total? :shrug:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh I want to try but all i have is a piece of ribbon and an engagement ring. I do have my wedding ring, even though its not been worn yet.

:(


----------



## pichi

KellyC75 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> the ring thing told me i was having 2 girls and a boy... well it was right about me having a girl first. lol
> 
> Ohhhh ~ :happydance:
> 
> And are you hoping to have 3 children in total? :shrug:Click to expand...

Would like to yes but I think we might be dropping at 2


----------



## trgirl308

Hi! We are going to start in August also, although I'll be coming off the pill end of July so it might take a few cycles... How do I join?


----------



## vaniilla

trgirl308 said:


> Hi! We are going to start in August also, although I'll be coming off the pill end of July so it might take a few cycles... How do I join?

Welcome to Autumn Acorns! :flower: you don't need to do much more join! all you had to do was come along to the thread

some people are most fertile when they come off the pill so hopefully it'll be the same with you :dust:


----------



## pichi

trgirl308 said:


> Hi! We are going to start in August also, although I'll be coming off the pill end of July so it might take a few cycles... How do I join?

i had my proper bleed after the pill on xmas, had 2 cycles (dec-jan & jan-feb) i fell pregnant on my Feb cycle :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> Hi! We are going to start in August also, although I'll be coming off the pill end of July so it might take a few cycles... How do I join?

Welcome & good luck with your wedding :flower:


----------



## kitty2385

welcome trgirl! We are a friendly bunch here i'm sure you'll feel very welcome. :) 
that prediction thing sounds fun, gonna have a go when i get home (watchin oh play bowls again lol) :) xxx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Eee!! Tomorrow is officially JUNE and that much closer to Autumn TTC!! :D

I am also scared, we have a flat which is mortgaged, my job which is fixed term due to end 21/03/2012, we want to move into married quarters but would either need to rent or sell our flat which we're not really in a position to do but we also don't want to push back TTC.

Just one of those days for worrying me thinks! xxx


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls my name is Sammi and i have a little boy Issac who is 7 months old.

We are also ttc very soon i will be coming off the pill next month so will be a bit soon for Autum but im close would you mind me joining your group?

xx


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome Sammi! :wave:

Ooo you might get pregnant straight away if your comming off the pill! :)


----------



## pip squeek

Hi.

Well it took us 11 months last time so i wanted to come off a bit earlier to get it out of my system. Im guessing its always different just hope it dont take us as long this time round x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome trgirl and pip squeek!


----------



## kitty2385

welcome pip squeak =D


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm not sure I did the ring thingy right. It just kept circling without really pausing and never completely stopped--maybe I wasn't patient enough for it to? I guess that means only girls for me; or just one girl. It was fun anyway!


----------



## pixie23

I'm Back! I was gone for a few days and was finally able to see my OH! I'm sad to be away from him again, but glad I have you ladies to keep me company! I don't think I'll be able to catch up on all I missed, but welcome to all the new ladies. I hope everything has been going well for everybody this last week!


----------



## Shabutie

I should look for some string, but I cant see us having any.

Hi Pixia, glad you got to see your OH :D I am currently writing a shopping list for shopping tomorrow. Im trying to buy in things for Amara as I am going to try BLW tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

So girl's I sent OH an email yesterday and I mentioned baby names, thinking we had them all sorted, be sends one back, saying that our baby boy name is Reuben not Lokai :shock: like where the hell did that come from?? Reuben was aname we debated with when pregnant with Amara, but decided against it as it was getting more and more common for our liking.

So either he doesnt listen to me, or he listens and then ignores it :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

I vote option #2. :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Maybe he forgot? Trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, lol.


----------



## Shabutie

Well I have reminded him what we spoke about, so it's just wait and see what he says. lol. 

My trouble is I always tell him names I like (like Reuben) then when I have gone off it and suggest others, OH has then fallen in love with the previous name :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

AAHHHH my favorite summer show is on!!!

America's Got Talent, baby!!! 

I love you, Sharon. :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

I just watched Britans Got Talent this evening! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> You will see that the 'small age gaps' got alot of response :thumbup:'Big age gaps' got 3 posts! :blush:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575866-small-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575873-big-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html

I'd like to put my two cents in on this one! My sister is actually a half sister and there is a 10 year age difference between us. Now we didn't grow up in the same household (same father, different moms) and we didn't really have a lot to talk about when I was 21 and she was 11. I mean she was a cool little kid sister to me, but what's really cool is when we got older, I really got the chance to not only be the big sis, but to be friends. She's in college now, and I love hearing about her college stories and first loves and sharing w/ her some of my experiences too. I'm really proud of my little sis, and she's turned into quite a fine young lady. But yeah... when you're 21 and the little sis is 11, there's not much in common, but when you're 31 and 21, the bond is tremendous.

And I know it doesn't really apply to you ladies since you will be raising your kids in the same household, but I just wanted to share my experience of the large gap between siblings.


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> Hi! We are going to start in August also, although I'll be coming off the pill end of July so it might take a few cycles... How do I join?

Welcome!!


----------



## hakunamatata

pichi said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! We are going to start in August also, although I'll be coming off the pill end of July so it might take a few cycles... How do I join?
> 
> i had my proper bleed after the pill on xmas, had 2 cycles (dec-jan & jan-feb) i fell pregnant on my Feb cycle :happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooooh that gives me hope! I just got off the pill last month myself.



Stacey_Ann said:


> Eee!! Tomorrow is officially JUNE and that much closer to Autumn TTC!! :D
> 
> I am also scared, we have a flat which is mortgaged, my job which is fixed term due to end 21/03/2012, we want to move into married quarters but would either need to rent or sell our flat which we're not really in a position to do but we also don't want to push back TTC.
> 
> Just one of those days for worrying me thinks! xxx

I really hope everything works out for you!!



pip squeek said:


> Hi girls my name is Sammi and i have a little boy Issac who is 7 months old.
> 
> We are also ttc very soon i will be coming off the pill next month so will be a bit soon for Autum but im close would you mind me joining your group?
> 
> xx

Welcome Sammi! I love the name Pipsqueak, it's the name of my parent's dog!



pixie23 said:


> I'm Back! I was gone for a few days and was finally able to see my OH! I'm sad to be away from him again, but glad I have you ladies to keep me company! I don't think I'll be able to catch up on all I missed, but welcome to all the new ladies. I hope everything has been going well for everybody this last week!

Yay for seeing OH! Did you get the newsletter? It has some of the info you might have missed so you don't have to go back and reread everything.



Shabutie said:


> So girl's I sent OH an email yesterday and I mentioned baby names, thinking we had them all sorted, be sends one back, saying that our baby boy name is Reuben not Lokai :shock: like where the hell did that come from?? Reuben was aname we debated with when pregnant with Amara, but decided against it as it was getting more and more common for our liking.
> 
> So either he doesnt listen to me, or he listens and then ignores it :haha:

I like Lokai much better! So your DH is outvoted :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata said:



> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> You will see that the 'small age gaps' got alot of response :thumbup:'Big age gaps' got 3 posts! :blush:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575866-small-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575873-big-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html
> 
> I'd like to put my two cents in on this one! My sister is actually a half sister and there is a 10 year age difference between us. Now we didn't grow up in the same household (same father, different moms) and we didn't really have a lot to talk about when I was 21 and she was 11. I mean she was a cool little kid sister to me, but what's really cool is when we got older, I really got the chance to not only be the big sis, but to be friends. She's in college now, and I love hearing about her college stories and first loves and sharing w/ her some of my experiences too. I'm really proud of my little sis, and she's turned into quite a fine young lady. But yeah... when you're 21 and the little sis is 11, there's not much in common, but when you're 31 and 21, the bond is tremendous.
> 
> And I know it doesn't really apply to you ladies since you will be raising your kids in the same household, but I just wanted to share my experience of the large gap between siblings.Click to expand...

I can completely see where you are coming from. I have a close age gap with my sister on my dads side and she is my best friend. We do everything together from shopping to telling our biggest secrets. She was actually the first person to know when i got preggers :haha: 

On my moms side i have a younger brother and sister who i'm older than by about 9 and 11 years. I love them so much and as their big sister i have kind of a "protective" attitude over them. I found out my sister was being bullied at school a few years ago and i just about cried for her. :( With them it's a different kind of relationship than one of a closer age gap but it's still very special.


----------



## pixie23

Thanks Hakunamatata! I did get to see the newsletter and it was a great way to stay in touch with the group! I was actually able to catch up on everything I missed!
Question for those of you with children, how long did it take you to conceive after getting off the pill? (Everyone is super different, but I'm just curious)


----------



## kitty2385

About the age gap thing, my 2 sisters are 7 and 9 years older than me, i suppose i felt a bit like an only child growing up because they really didnt play with me or do things with me, but then as i got older they started spoiling me :D hehe. Now im really close with both of them and i know i can talk to my oldest sister about anything and she'll support me. My middle sister and me arent as close, but she does live in Dubai now so its tricky lol.

how is everyone today? im waiting for my online shop to arrive from sainsburys between 10-11 and then its my OHs half day at work so i pick him up at 1pm YEYY! Hes starting to talk about babies *almost* as much as I do, which is nice. he ws saying last night how excited he is and he said he'll prob do a dance when we get our BFP haha xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :flower:


pip squeek said:


> Hi girls my name is Sammi and i have a little boy Issac who is 7 months old.
> 
> We are also ttc very soon i will be coming off the pill next month so will be a bit soon for Autum but im close would you mind me joining your group?
> 
> xx

Welcome pip squeek :flower:

I see you have a young baby already ~ :baby: ~ I gather your hoping for a very small age gap 



Shabutie said:


> I should look for some string, but I cant see us having any.
> 
> Hi Pixia, glad you got to see your OH :D I am currently writing a shopping list for shopping tomorrow. Im trying to buy in things for Amara as I am going to try BLW tomorrow! :happydance:


I havent any string either & I really wanna try it, as I already have 3 children it will be extra interesting :thumbup:

Good luck with the blw today :winkwink:



hakunamatata said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> You will see that the 'small age gaps' got alot of response :thumbup:'Big age gaps' got 3 posts! :blush:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575866-small-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575873-big-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html
> 
> I'd like to put my two cents in on this one! My sister is actually a half sister and there is a 10 year age difference between us. Now we didn't grow up in the same household (same father, different moms) and we didn't really have a lot to talk about when I was 21 and she was 11. I mean she was a cool little kid sister to me, but what's really cool is when we got older, I really got the chance to not only be the big sis, but to be friends. She's in college now, and I love hearing about her college stories and first loves and sharing w/ her some of my experiences too. I'm really proud of my little sis, and she's turned into quite a fine young lady. But yeah... when you're 21 and the little sis is 11, there's not much in common, but when you're 31 and 21, the bond is tremendous.
> 
> And I know it doesn't really apply to you ladies since you will be raising your kids in the same household, but I just wanted to share my experience of the large gap between siblings.Click to expand...




iHeartbaby#1 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> You will see that the 'small age gaps' got alot of response :thumbup:'Big age gaps' got 3 posts! :blush:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575866-small-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/575873-big-age-gaps-positives-negatives.html
> 
> I'd like to put my two cents in on this one! My sister is actually a half sister and there is a 10 year age difference between us. Now we didn't grow up in the same household (same father, different moms) and we didn't really have a lot to talk about when I was 21 and she was 11. I mean she was a cool little kid sister to me, but what's really cool is when we got older, I really got the chance to not only be the big sis, but to be friends. She's in college now, and I love hearing about her college stories and first loves and sharing w/ her some of my experiences too. I'm really proud of my little sis, and she's turned into quite a fine young lady. But yeah... when you're 21 and the little sis is 11, there's not much in common, but when you're 31 and 21, the bond is tremendous.
> 
> And I know it doesn't really apply to you ladies since you will be raising your kids in the same household, but I just wanted to share my experience of the large gap between siblings.Click to expand...
> 
> I can completely see where you are coming from. I have a close age gap with my sister on my dads side and she is my best friend. We do everything together from shopping to telling our biggest secrets. She was actually the first person to know when i got preggers :haha:
> 
> On my moms side i have a younger brother and sister who i'm older than by about 9 and 11 years. I love them so much and as their big sister i have kind of a "protective" attitude over them. I found out my sister was being bullied at school a few years ago and i just about cried for her. :( With them it's a different kind of relationship than one of a closer age gap but it's still very special.Click to expand...




kitty2385 said:


> About the age gap thing, my 2 sisters are 7 and 9 years older than me, i suppose i felt a bit like an only child growing up because they really didnt play with me or do things with me, but then as i got older they started spoiling me :D hehe. Now im really close with both of them and i know i can talk to my oldest sister about anything and she'll support me. My middle sister and me arent as close, but she does live in Dubai now so its tricky lol.
> 
> how is everyone today? im waiting for my online shop to arrive from sainsburys between 10-11 and then its my OHs half day at work so i pick him up at 1pm YEYY! Hes starting to talk about babies *almost* as much as I do, which is nice. he ws saying last night how excited he is and he said he'll prob do a dance when we get our BFP haha xxx

*Hakunamatata ~ iheartbaby & Kitty*.....Please would you copy & paste these commments onto my age gaps thread :hugs: Pretty please :winkwink: Its so interesting & then everyone can benefit


----------



## pip squeek

Oh pipsqueek was our nickname for isaac before he was born ha ha. :haha:

shabutie I aslo love Lokai its not something i have heard before.


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls :wave: The sun is lovely and shining away today, so my washing is out on the line!

Thanks KellyC75: off out in a bit to do my shopping, so hopefully tonight she can ahve some veggies! :)

Pip Squeek: It's because I made it up. :haha: I heard the name Loki, and I liked it, but it felt like something was missing, so I adapted it. :thumbup: But it has no meaning which is sad, because I think Amara is like Eternal beauty or something like that.

:flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I finally managed to get my wedding ring off and apparently we'll have pink blue pink blue! Look like I've got a load baby making to fit in during my 30s :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

I want 4 LO's! I must find some string, or next time round my dad's get some... he must have some in his shed! :haha:

I bet it will only say 1 girl too! lol


----------



## KellyC75

I need to find string! :brat:


----------



## Shabutie

Imagine if one of ours say 7 or somthing! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Can you please give me the code for your autumn acorns banner shabutie :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Sammi! :flower:

you can use regular thread that you sew with, I once did it with loose threading from clothes :haha: Me and Oh got boy, girl, girl, boy, I've done over a dozen times now lol :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> you can use regular thread that you sew with, I once did it with loose threading from clothes :haha: Me and Oh got boy, girl, girl, boy, I've done over a dozen times now lol :haha:

Sewing ~ Whats sewing? :shrug::haha::blush:

Seriously though, I do have some thread, so I will use that....:thumbup: Let you know my results later :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I wish more people would believe in the ring divination :haha: I tried it on mil and it was right for her, I tried it for oh and he got the same thing each time as did I!!!! someone with kids please try it for me so that I don't feel nuts :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go :thumbup: What do I need to do? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> _you need a needle or a wedding ring and you tie it to a piece of string around 6 inches long
> 
> you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop, you then turn your left palm over and hold the ring/needle over it, if it swings side to side its a boy and if it makes circles its a girl, it will briefly stop between children and it will stop completely after your last predicted child  _Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna try this :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> How exciting :happydance: Just gotta find some string though! :dohh:Click to expand...

WOW!!! :kiss: This is amazing....Ok, I admit, im not sure if it stopped between 2 boys, but it was swinging side to side for ages!

Then it swang in circles for ages...stopped then swang in small circles, getting bigger for ages....I honestly thought it would never stop! :haha:

Then, it just stopped ~ Like magic ~ WOW WOW WOW!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Can you do it more than once? :shrug:

I wanna try & see if it does stop between the 2 boys? :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

you can do it as many times as you like :flower: the stop doesn't have to be massive as long as its noticeable :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

OMG!!! :thumbup::happydance:

This really does work, I wanna record it & show you all (if only I knew how to do technical stuff like that)

I swear 2 boys (with a small slow down between) Then 2 Girls :happydance: With a small pause between :cloud9:

I pray this is right, I would be the happiest woman alive! :cloud9:

P.S Note to future Lo :baby: Even if its not right & your a Boy, I'll still be the happiest woman alive, with 4 beautiful children ~ Blessed :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

My 8 year old has just seen what im doing & now he wants me to try it on him!! :haha:

So, now I find out my potential Grandkids :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

well I think its pretty accurate! Its been right for everyone I've tried it on including both of my grandmas - one has 8 kids and the other 5 and it got them correct in the right order! it'll be fun to see what your son gets :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

KellyC75: I dont know the correct code for the tiny one as I dont know how it got that small, I copied it from another's signature and tehn saved it to my photobucket. So here is the link from my photobucket, it should work.

You just need to edit your signature and click on the icon 'insert picture' (the moutains) and then copy the link in the box.

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WTTacorn.jpg[/IMG ]

Just make sure you make the end part:

and not [/IMG ] I had to put the spaces otherwise the link wouldnt work.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Well... I did it and... I am predicted 5 babies!!! In this order.

:pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink:

S'pose we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for the code ~ I still cant do it? :shrug::wacko:


My 8 Year old Son did the ring test & he is gonna have 1 Son according to that! :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

Do you have photobucket at all?

:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Do you have photobucket at all?
> 
> :flower:

:nope: What is that used for? :shrug:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh, its a plce where you store photos. I can create one, and tell you the password etc, and upload the picture, then all you'll have to do is copy it to here.

Did you delete the spaces on the last link? As I dont see why it wouldnt work :(


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Did you delete the spaces on the last link? As I dont see why it wouldnt work :(

.....:blush::blush::blush: Ooopsie! :blush::blush::blush:

Have now deleted the space, like you told me to in the first place! :dohh:

Thankyou sooo much ~ Yey my new banner!


----------



## Shabutie

Ahhhh it worked! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Ahhhh it worked! :happydance:


It did indeed :thumbup: Thanks to you :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Good afternoon hope your all well. Im confused which is usual for me ha ha :haha:, but what is this thing your all doing with the string?


----------



## vaniilla

pip squeek said:


> Good afternoon hope your all well. Im confused which is usual for me ha ha :haha:, but what is this thing your all doing with the string?

its a type of divination that tells you how many kids your going to have, what genders and in which order, its a bit of fun but its also pretty accurate

heres how you do it if you'd like to try it

you need a needle or a wedding ring and you tie it to a piece of string/thread around 6 inches long

you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop, you then turn your left palm over and hold the ring/needle over it, if it swings side to side its a boy and if it makes circles its a girl, it will briefly stop between children and it will stop completely after your last predicted child


----------



## pip squeek

Hi vaniila

Thanks for that im going to have to give that a try i need to go buy some string first tho.

Im only planning on having three hope it dont say 7 :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

pip squeek said:


> Hi vaniila
> 
> Thanks for that im going to have to give that a try i need to go buy some string first tho.
> 
> Im only planning on having three hope it dont say 7 :haha:

I used a bit of cotton/thread :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I used that plasticky ribbon you can get for presents! :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG girls I'm sitting here at my desk at work trying to find some sort of string or ribbon so I can try. :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> OMG girls I'm sitting here at my desk at work trying to find some sort of string or ribbon so I can try. :rofl:

:rofl: there must be something there you can de-thread :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> OMG girls I'm sitting here at my desk at work trying to find some sort of string or ribbon so I can try. :rofl:

............:haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Desparate measures... pluck a hair from your head :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Desparate measures... pluck a hair from your head :rofl:

:haha: you can actually do that I forgot to mention it, but I prefer string as I get less weird looks with oh that way :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

If my OH was home and he still had long hair, then i'd pluck one of his... mine are _too_ precious! :rofl:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

I'm predicted 4.

Girl, boy, girl, boy :) xx


----------



## MackMomma8

Ahaha my hair's too short - I don't think there's a 6 inch hair anywhere on my head. :haha:

I found a bit of ribbon, but I don't think I'm doing it right. I keep getting freaked out that someone is going to walk by my desk and see me being a looney. I think I need to go hide in the restroom. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Stacey_Ann said:


> I'm predicted 4.
> 
> Girl, boy, girl, boy :) xx

So different to your prediction in your signature....Mmm interesting :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Well DH has just got in from work & I got him to try it (did let him eat his dinner 1st!:haha:)

He didnt have patience to wait! (& he had to get to the gym!):dohh: 

But it did start with a Boy...correct so far & i'll get him to try again later :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

*Vaniilla* ~ You should make a whole new thread about this in the baby club or general chatter :thumbup:

It'd be so interesting to see who else it works for :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I would totally go hide in the restroom to do it! But then I would be afraid what people would think if it took to long... :dohh:

But I did it. I had :pink::blue::pink: I only wanted two but oh well! I am going to try it with different string in a minute though as I used ribbon and wonder if that affected it cause its so think and stiff.


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Kelly - That's the first thing I thought lol. It was going mad though, really swinging, then really circling- weirdest thing. 

I wonder which will be right?? (I always wanted 4 though!)

xx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

PS: My prediction was from Psychic123 xx


----------



## pip squeek

Just done it was predicted 4

Boy,Girl,boy,boy


----------



## KellyC75

Vaniilla ~ Please post the link here if you do start a new thread :happydance: Id be sooooo interested in what others say :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

Dang it, I couldn't get it to work... or I'm not sure if I'm reading the swings and circles right... I think I just need to do it at home. LOL I really want to try it, tho, and see how it goes with my psychic predictions!


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Vaniilla ~ Please post the link here if you do start a new thread :happydance: Id be sooooo interested in what others say :thumbup:

I want to but I'm feeling really chicken :haha: what if nobody replies :blush: :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Vaniilla ~ Please post the link here if you do start a new thread :happydance: Id be sooooo interested in what others say :thumbup:
> 
> I want to but I'm feeling really chicken :haha: what if nobody replies :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...


Loadsa people will reply ~ Trust me :hugs:

If you make the title something 'catchy'....like 'Predict how many babies&their gender!'....:winkwink: Or something that will catch peoples attention


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Vaniilla ~ Please post the link here if you do start a new thread :happydance: Id be sooooo interested in what others say :thumbup:
> 
> I want to but I'm feeling really chicken :haha: what if nobody replies :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loadsa people will reply ~ Trust me :hugs:
> 
> If you make the title something 'catchy'....like 'Predict how many babies&their gender!'....:winkwink: Or something that will catch peoples attentionClick to expand...

I'm thinking of calling it Future Baby Predictions , yea I'm really creative with names :haha: any suggetions?


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> I'm thinking of calling it Future Baby Predictions , yea I'm really creative with names :haha: any suggetions?

I like that ~ Its short & very sweet :kiss:

Mayby put ~ It works or something along those lines! :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of calling it Future Baby Predictions , yea I'm really creative with names :haha: any suggetions?
> 
> I like that ~ Its short & very sweet :kiss:
> 
> Mayby put ~ It works or something along those lines! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well I bit the bullet :haha: here it is! :flower: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/630482-future-baby-predictions-tried-tested.html#post10909166


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> Well I bit the bullet :haha: here it is! :flower: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/630482-future-baby-predictions-tried-tested.html#post10909166



:yipee: So glad you posted it! :wohoo: Please can everyone from Autumn Acorns post your results on it :coffee:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Well I bit the bullet :haha: here it is! :flower: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/630482-future-baby-predictions-tried-tested.html#post10909166
> 
> 
> 
> :yipee: So glad you posted it! :wohoo: Please can everyone from Autumn Acorns post your results on it :coffee:Click to expand...

please everyone do! you'll probably be the only ones that do :blush::haha: oh just looked over my shoulder and he thinks I've gone mad :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

So... the OH emailed back and agreed Lokai is a better name then Reuben, and he said I can have the girls name I love! :happydance:

So our baby names for definate are:

Lokai Jack Hoi Sang

Shiomi Noelle Sang

Oooo I cant wait to be pregnant!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So, maybe I'm doing it wrong. Do you swing 3 times and let it completely stop, and then turn your left palm up?


----------



## Shabutie

I swung it three times, left palm down. Then after the 3rd spin, turn your left hand over, so plam up, and wait for it to stop completely.

:flower:


----------



## vaniilla

either way is fine :flower: 

those names are lovely! I can't wait until we've chosen our names but we're not really there yet and OH is never very good at contributing to baby name conversations :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I just asked him about names and he said "Harold for a boy Haroldina for a girl" :dohh: he's much more interested in watching the apprentice than talking about names :hissy:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> *Hakunamatata ~ iheartbaby & Kitty*.....Please would you copy & paste these commments onto my age gaps thread :hugs: Pretty please :winkwink: Its so interesting & then everyone can benefit

Done! :thumbup:



Shabutie said:


> So... the OH emailed back and agreed Lokai is a better name then Reuben, and he said I can have the girls name I love! :happydance:
> 
> So our baby names for definate are:
> 
> Lokai Jack Hoi Sang
> 
> Shiomi Noelle Sang
> 
> Oooo I cant wait to be pregnant!

Yay!!! Love those names!


----------



## Shabutie

Vaniilla: I just suggest them, and then he has a think about them, and normally agrees. He is rubbish at thinking of names. lol.


----------



## hakunamatata

So we have a tornado warning. It's raining pretty hard and the stupid lights keep flickering. I have a feeling we are going to lose power, so I'm going to enjoy being online for as long as I can. Stupid storms messing with my BnB time!


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> So we have a tornado warning. It's raining pretty hard and the stupid lights keep flickering. I have a feeling we are going to lose power, so I'm going to enjoy being online for as long as I can. Stupid storms messing with my BnB time!

Keep safe :hugs: Where in the US are you :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> So we have a tornado warning. It's raining pretty hard and the stupid lights keep flickering. I have a feeling we are going to lose power, so I'm going to enjoy being online for as long as I can. Stupid storms messing with my BnB time!

eeek sounds scary, :hugs: hope your going to be okay, hopefully you wont lose power :thumbup:


----------



## music81

hello ladies, welcome to the newbies...ive been away in the isle of man visiting oh grandparents so ive not been on for a few days...ring/thread sounds interesting, ill have to try it!....need to read the instructions again as a bit confused how it works?! doesnt take much!


----------



## music81

best of luck hakunamatata!


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> Well I bit the bullet :haha: here it is! :flower: https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/630482-future-baby-predictions-tried-tested.html#post10909166


Welcome back music81 :flower:

The link is above ~ Has all the instructions there :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh gosh, isnt Mother Nature horrid sometimes! Stay safe my lovely! :hugs:


----------



## music81

thanks kelly im just confused about how i swing it?

"you hold it with your right hand and hold your left hand palm down, you then swing the ring/needle from your little finger to your thumb 3 times then wait for it to stop"

do i swing in a circle, side to side?!


----------



## hakunamatata

It was crazy, the lights wouldn't stop flickering. But now I don't even think it's raining! It was a teeny bit scary though because I couldn't use our land line to call my husband, and the cell phone had really bad reception, so I couldn't really tell what he was saying.

I'm in Massachusetts. A tractor trailer flipped. News Link No confirmed deaths so that is good!!


----------



## hakunamatata

hail

DH drove home in the tornado. :wacko: The hail was coming down so hard he thought it was going to break his windshield. Thankfully he's past the storm now and he's okay!! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Eeek ~ scary ~ You keep safe

Glad your DH is home safe now

I ask cos my mum has a place in Florida & ive seen a few tornados too


----------



## hakunamatata

Watching the news. Uprooted trees, smashed, flipped cars, smashed houses. Yikes.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I have family in Florida too, one year we went to visit and the day we were supposed to fly home, the airport was closed because of a hurricane. I'm used to hearing about crazy weather from FL... but man, we don't usually have tornadoes in MA! Snow storms sure but rarely stuff like this.

The good thing is it's past us now, heading east. (Watch out, England! jk)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:hugs: Glad you're all ok HM. We get hit by tornadoes here in the midwest all the time and I know how scary it is. I'm 22 and i've seen 3 funnels. Luckily for two of them i was at my dads and they had a shelter for everyone in his housing development -- it was packed!! The third time was just last year me and OH were on our way home... our house was ok except for a small tree that fell and a lot of debris scattered everywhere. I took a pic on my phone... our whole town looked a mess!


----------



## music81

that's scary! glad you're all ok!....xx


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I'm so going to find some string and do the gender predictor! I'll post my results on your thread in a minute, Vaniilla :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

glad to hear your okay hakunamata :hugs: I'd be hiding under the bed if there were any tornados here :rofl: we wouldn't be able to cope much either I don't think, all we need is snow here to totally malfunction!


----------



## Shabutie

Girls need your help.

I have, what looks like a blood blister on the top of my arm, it's purpely, bluey, blackish. It's been there for a few weeks. It's about 4-5ml in diameter, and is hard, and hurts a little to press. I just squeezed it and some blood come out, but it is still hard.

Do you know what it could be?

:flower:


----------



## vaniilla

found this on a first aid website it pretty sums up what I was going to say but better :flower: I get these on my fingers all the time as I'm clumsy :dohh:

Bruises

Bruises develop when small blood vessels under the skin tear or rupture, most often from a bump or fall. Blood leaks into tissues under the skin and causes the black-and-blue color. As bruises (contusions) heal, usually within 2 to 4 weeks, they often turn colors, including purplish black, reddish blue, or yellowish green. Sometimes the area of the bruise spreads down the body in the direction of gravity. A bruise on a leg usually will take longer to heal than a bruise on the face or arms.

its probably trapped blood hun :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks hun :hugs:

I just want it to go and i hope it does before my wedding, my arms are awful enough without a black blob on it :( lol


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> I just want it to go and i hope it does before my wedding, my arms are awful enough without a black blob on it :( lol

ice is supposed to be good for getting rid of bruises, eat lots of veggies and some sort of healing cream like sudocrem should be good too, I hope it goes soon :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie I would have a doctor take a look at that.

So my power is out. Updating from phone. This sucks. In semi darkness alone with 2 dogs. Basement time. Oh and DH is out bowling.


----------



## puppymom

It does sound like a blood blister that is healing. I know that I have had blood blisters that didn't pop and the blood took forever to go away because it just dries up in there... tbh I usually end up popping them if they're like that, but that is likely not recommended! Do you know how you got it/remember getting a blister there somehow?


----------



## Shabutie

HK, I dont really go to the doctors much, but I dunno. I havent had anything like it before, but I always feel like i am wasting time when I go to the docs.

Your OH didnt stay in long :haha: at least you have your doggies to keep you company.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

puppymom said:


> It does sound like a blood blister that is healing. I know that I have had blood blisters that didn't pop and the blood took forever to go away because it just dries up in there... tbh I usually end up popping them if they're like that, but that is likely not recommended! Do you know how you got it/remember getting a blister there somehow?

I dont remember knocking it or anything. I thought I got bitten my a mosquito in that same place, but not 100% sure. :shrug:


----------



## puppymom

hmm... hard to tell without seeing it. If it's sore and isn't getting any better in a few days, I might get it checked out just in case. 

On another note - seeing as hakunamatata's power is out and she likely can't see my PM to her on her phone, can anyone else direct me to the FB page? Feel free to PM me!


----------



## hakunamatata

No, it is that he never came home. It was safer for him to stay where he was. The dogs are still in the basement. This is pretty serious stuff.


----------



## Shabutie

Oh, I see, I thought because you had said he drove home in it, my bad, sorry.

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I wasn't too clear - he was on his way to his weekly bowling league. Kind of pissed that he didn't come home.

Good news is we are out of the basement now AND the power is on. I've had enough of this nonsense. I really hope there is no more of this crap tonight. It could be a lot worse though, there are people in the hospital right now. Yikes.


----------



## hakunamatata

I drained my phone battery texting and taking pictures and trying to update on BnB :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

puppymom said:


> hmm... hard to tell without seeing it. If it's sore and isn't getting any better in a few days, I might get it checked out just in case.
> 
> On another note - seeing as hakunamatata's power is out and she likely can't see my PM to her on her phone, can anyone else direct me to the FB page? Feel free to PM me!

Power back on, yayyy, going to send you the link LOL


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

That gender predictor was tiring on my arm.. i felt like it was never going to stop! :haha:

:hi: Puppymom!! :) I've been a BnB slacker these last few days. But to be fair it has been really busy.


----------



## Shabutie

https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/1402647767_1e7bdf42ac.jpg


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Shabutie said:


> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/1402647767_1e7bdf42ac.jpg

Lol... it's a target gift card made just for us! Love it :)


----------



## Shabutie

I just liked the smiley acorns... so cute! :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Cute pic Shabutie!

I'm glad things are look better your way HM.


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks hon! It's nuts! I'm watching the news and apparently the town I live in, the town I work in, and another town were the worst hit in the state.


----------



## LovePurple

hakunamatata said:


> Thanks hon! It's nuts! I'm watching the news and apparently the town I live in, the town I work in, and another town were the worst hit in the state.

Wow! Thinking of you and your family. I hope everything is okay! Crazy the weather and destructive tornadoes coming down! Keep us posted!


----------



## pixie23

I'm glad that you and your OH are okay Hakunamatata.

It will be interesting when I move to England in the fall and have to deal with such different weather!


----------



## hakunamatata

I hear it rains a lot there, is that true UK ladies?


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah it can rain alot, but sometimes we get a fair bit of hot sun, which we just cant deal with :haha: The winters do get cold, and on the rare occassion it will snow. It has done the past 2 years. I'd say the most consistant weather is wind with some clouds. :haha:

Deffo no tornados or anything like that. We can just about deal with the little bit of snow we get, and thats at a push, lol.

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

I can handle that. I'll move to the UK :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Come on over! :winkwink:


----------



## LovePurple

Jumping back on the baby bandwagon =) ... 
My hubby and I were talking this evening about baby to be! It's sooo surreal to hear him talk about it so openly.. I just giggle like a little girl. We even talked about diapering.. (not convinced yet but doing my search on cloth diapers) 
I love it! It just truly hits me sometimes that this is REALLY going to happen (Lord willing). So excited! Even MORE excited that HE IS excited!


----------



## trgirl308

Shabutie said:


> Yeah it can rain alot, but sometimes we get a fair bit of hot sun, which we just cant deal with :haha: The winters do get cold, and on the rare occassion it will snow. It has done the past 2 years. I'd say the most consistant weather is wind with some clouds. :haha:
> 
> Deffo no tornados or anything like that. We can just about deal with the little bit of snow we get, and thats at a push, lol.
> 
> :flower:

The first time I went to England all I heard was how it would rain the whole time, so I stocked up on all things waterproof and rainjackets and the like.... spent two summers there and they were GORGEOUS! So fingers crossed that when I am there in 3 weeks it is also nice! :)


----------



## trgirl308

The string thing sounds interesting because so far everyone who has posted has some proof of accuracy (matches their current children.. etc.. ) but I think I will do it in the morning when my OH isn't around...


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> Jumping back on the baby bandwagon =) ...
> My hubby and I were talking this evening about baby to be! It's sooo surreal to hear him talk about it so openly.. I just giggle like a little girl. We even talked about diapering.. (not convinced yet but doing my search on cloth diapers)
> I love it! It just truly hits me sometimes that this is REALLY going to happen (Lord willing). So excited! Even MORE excited that HE IS excited!

Ah it's all coming round so quick isnt it! Thats really good your OH talks about it, he must be so excited too. i have just started cloth nappies, really anjoying it, and I think Amara much prefers it, she now sleeps an extra 2 hours at night... so 13-14hours! :shock: We have our names picked out for next baby and because of this, it makes the urge even stronger because I want a face to the name!



trgirl308 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it can rain alot, but sometimes we get a fair bit of hot sun, which we just cant deal with :haha: The winters do get cold, and on the rare occassion it will snow. It has done the past 2 years. I'd say the most consistant weather is wind with some clouds. :haha:
> 
> Deffo no tornados or anything like that. We can just about deal with the little bit of snow we get, and thats at a push, lol.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> The first time I went to England all I heard was how it would rain the whole time, so I stocked up on all things waterproof and rainjackets and the like.... spent two summers there and they were GORGEOUS! So fingers crossed that when I am there in 3 weeks it is also nice! :)Click to expand...

When the sun does come out, boy is it hot! But then I live near the sea and everyone flocks to the seaside and has BBQ's, its a great atmosphere. Oo, are you over for a holiday, or to see family. Fingers crossed the weather is good, seeing as it'll be almost July! :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Shabutie said:


> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> Jumping back on the baby bandwagon =) ...
> My hubby and I were talking this evening about baby to be! It's sooo surreal to hear him talk about it so openly.. I just giggle like a little girl. We even talked about diapering.. (not convinced yet but doing my search on cloth diapers)
> I love it! It just truly hits me sometimes that this is REALLY going to happen (Lord willing). So excited! Even MORE excited that HE IS excited!
> 
> Ah it's all coming round so quick isnt it! Thats really good your OH talks about it, he must be so excited too. i have just started cloth nappies, really anjoying it, and I think Amara much prefers it, she now sleeps an extra 2 hours at night... so 13-14hours! :shock: We have our names picked out for next baby and because of this, it makes the urge even stronger because I want a face to the name!
> 
> 
> 
> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it can rain alot, but sometimes we get a fair bit of hot sun, which we just cant deal with :haha: The winters do get cold, and on the rare occassion it will snow. It has done the past 2 years. I'd say the most consistant weather is wind with some clouds. :haha:
> 
> Deffo no tornados or anything like that. We can just about deal with the little bit of snow we get, and thats at a push, lol.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> The first time I went to England all I heard was how it would rain the whole time, so I stocked up on all things waterproof and rainjackets and the like.... spent two summers there and they were GORGEOUS! So fingers crossed that when I am there in 3 weeks it is also nice! :)Click to expand...
> 
> When the sun does come out, boy is it hot! But then I live near the sea and everyone flocks to the seaside and has BBQ's, its a great atmosphere. Oo, are you over for a holiday, or to see family. Fingers crossed the weather is good, seeing as it'll be almost July! :thumbup:Click to expand...

We are going over for our honeymoom, landing in Paris, then going to London, York, Newcastle, Edinburgh, Stirling, Glasgow, then back to France. Total of a 1 month holiday!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah it's funny, I've heard the "it rains all the time" thing too!


----------



## Shabutie

Oh, I do hope it is great weather for you then! How exciting.


Well girls, Im off to bed :wave: It's 2.35am here and I have to be up in 5 hours! Happy chatting, and I hope HK, your doing okay :hugs:

Night lovelies!

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> We are going over for our honeymoom, landing in Paris, then going to London, York, Newcastle, Edinburgh, Stirling, Glasgow, then back to France. Total of a 1 month holiday!

I'm soooooooo jealous!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Oh, I do hope it is great weather for you then! How exciting.
> 
> 
> Well girls, Im off to bed :wave: It's 2.35am here and I have to be up in 5 hours! Happy chatting, and I hope HK, your doing okay :hugs:
> 
> Night lovelies!
> 
> :flower:

good night!! :friends:


----------



## mandi.86

LovePurple said:


> Jumping back on the baby bandwagon =) ...
> My hubby and I were talking this evening about baby to be! It's sooo surreal to hear him talk about it so openly.. I just giggle like a little girl. We even talked about diapering.. (not convinced yet but doing my search on cloth diapers)
> I love it! It just truly hits me sometimes that this is REALLY going to happen (Lord willing). So excited! Even MORE excited that HE IS excited!

Isn't that super exciting, LovePurple? When I talked about babies about a year ago my husband (fiance then) didnt want to think about it yet. Now My husband is the one that brings it up! I have been doing research on cloth diapers too. It looks like they have come a long way since I was born in 1986 :)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Before my LO neither me or OH were really thinking about babies. LO was a surprise and during my pregnancy OH didn't come to any of my appointments (not even the gender scan), he didn't come to what was SUPPOSED to be "our" birthing classes, and he certainly didn't touch my belly! We actually split up for a couple months when i was pregnant because he kept trying to force me into abortion and i was sick about how unsupportive he was. 

During my labor OH was truly fab though. He gave me back massages, timed my contractions, held my hand in the hospital... and when he first held LO in his arms you should have seen the look on his face! They had a real connection then and that's when i knew everything was going to be ok :cloud9: 5 months later and OH can't shut up about another one :rofl:


----------



## skybluheaven

*I have just sent out the list for the superlatives game so that the ones playing can match up the members with a superlative and pm me their vote


I have put a few more superlatives than players incase one of our more current member missed signup some how...if u did u must email me ASAP with the fact that u wanna play so I can send ur name out to the players to vote on.

Votes are due by NEXT friday June 10th...if I get all of them in sooner than I will announce sooner

If u don't want to be voted for but would like to vote for the other I will post the list below...just pm me ur vote

SUPERLATIVES:

Most likely to faint when they get BFP

Most creative WTTer

Most Mysterious WTTer

Most addicted to posting

Most stylish WTTer

Most likely to get the first BFP

Most likely to conceive on honeymoon

Most likey to conceive in a car

Most likely to conceive on Halloween

Most likely to not wait till fall to TTC

Most likely to conceive a future cheerleader

Most likely to conceive a future movie star

Most likely to conceive a future tattoo artist

Most likely to conceive a future sports star



1. Skybluheaven
2. KellyC75
3. Hakunamatata
4. Mouse_chicky
5. Mackmomma8
6. Stacey_Ann
7. Iheartbaby#1
8. Kellysays2u
9. Bluehadeda
10. Pixie23
11. Shabutie


REMEMBER IF UR NEW AND WANNA PLAY I NEED TO KNOW ASAP!!!

I would love everyone to get a chance to play but I have extended the deadline too much...and its not fair to the ones who have been waiting!!!! *


----------



## hakunamatata

Just sent in my votes! That was fun!


----------



## skybluheaven

Thanks!!! Yeah I got it crazy fast!!! I was shocked lol


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

My votes are in!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Thank u...got em!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's after 1 am and Kara is awake.:growlmad:

I'll try to get my votes in soon.


----------



## skybluheaven

Lol nooo rush!!!! She's still awake!!!! What's wrong?? Does she do this often or is she not feeling well????


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls :flower:

Thanks to skybluheaven for sending me the game :thumbup: Will get my thinking cap on

Hope everyone has a lovely day :kiss: Its sunny & warm again here in the Uk :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning Kelly! :wave: And everyone else :wave:

I woke up early this morning because I could hear screaming but it sounded muffeled, and I panicked and ran into Amara's rooms, but she was soundly asleep, and it was actually nexts doors children :thumbup: I worry myself too much sometimes.

Well, dont think I have many plans for today, waiting for my new nappies to arrive, I really cant wait. :dance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Morning Kelly and Shabutie! And all of Autumn Acorns :winkwink:

My day technically hasn't started yet. It's 3:30 am and i can't seem to sleep. I really should go to the doctor but i find myself bothering less and less when it has to do with me and only worrying about my LO. I posted this on FB a while back but i think i might have sleep apnea. For whatever reason my body stops breathing when i'm asleep and i wake up panicking. I put off going to bed because of it.

It's a shame because my LO is such a wonderful sleeper so it would be nice to be able to rest while i can!


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs:Your poor thing iheartbaby :hugs:

I know what you mean about never looking after yourself, im totally guilty of that too :flower:

Sometimes it takes for my Hubby to 'TELL ME' in strong words to get myself to the Doctor :growlmad:

So........*IM TELLING YOU MRS IHEARTBABY.....MAKE THAT DOCTORS APPOINTMENT ~ YOU ARE IMPORTANT & YOU NEED TO BE 100% FOR YOUR LO *:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

i did the prediction thing and i got girl boy girl, but i stopped it on purpose after that 3rd one LMAO! i dont want 3 babies, never mind anymore!

We seem to be convinced that we will have a boy so that might be wrong :p I just want OH to have a mini him, he would be so cute, a little chunky monkey lol.

I think i might go back to bed this morning, i feel a bit rough with having this cough for nearly a month now, im not sleeping properly because i wake up coughing. grrr its annoying! *yawn*


----------



## Shabutie

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Morning Kelly and Shabutie! And all of Autumn Acorns :winkwink:
> 
> My day technically hasn't started yet. It's 3:30 am and i can't seem to sleep. I really should go to the doctor but i find myself bothering less and less when it has to do with me and only worrying about my LO. I posted this on FB a while back but i think i might have sleep apnea. For whatever reason my body stops breathing when i'm asleep and i wake up panicking. I put off going to bed because of it.
> 
> It's a shame because my LO is such a wonderful sleeper so it would be nice to be able to rest while i can!

Gosh that must be so terrifying :hugs: I second what Kelly said! It reall is important to look after yourself, so you can be 100% for your daughter. I know when I have had trouble sleeping, and only manage a few hours, I feel awful the next day, and not fully prepare for a baby. If that makes sense. Although I currently have a chest infection, and still havent been to the docs. It just seems like other things, _and _other people are more important.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

I think we need an in-house doc... :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

KellyC75 said:


> :hugs:Your poor thing iheartbaby :hugs:
> 
> I know what you mean about never looking after yourself, im totally guilty of that too :flower:
> 
> Sometimes it takes for my Hubby to 'TELL ME' in strong words to get myself to the Doctor :growlmad:
> 
> So........*IM TELLING YOU MRS IHEARTBABY.....MAKE THAT DOCTORS APPOINTMENT ~ YOU ARE IMPORTANT & YOU NEED TO BE 100% FOR YOUR LO *:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww thanks hun, i needed that lol! I'm a little scared too on what they are going to tell me. I haven't really researched how they treat apnea and i don't like the sound of being put through a bunch of tests :wacko: I suppose it's gotta be better than not breathing...it really is quite scary!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thanks to you too Shabutie and yes we do!! :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Sorry for the triple post here but good night ladies! It's almost 4 am now and i really do need to try and get to bed. LO is going to be up for the day in 4 hours! :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

I hope you manage to get some sleep hun. If not, try and take some small rests/naps during the day, if little Jackson decided he wants one too! :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

I just voted and I think I did it wrong :dohh: can you vote for anyone or just people playing? I have no idea who's playing and who's not :dohh: so so so confused :blush:

iHeartbaby#1 that sounds horrible hun I hope the doctors can sort it out, and just think even if you have to do a few tests it might mean you don't have to worry about it again :hugs: 

The weather looks sunny today, I wish I was going somewhere but I'm home all day and oh doesn't get out of work til 8 blahhhh. My mum is coming to stay tomorrow so I'll not be able to come on BnB as much :( hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning! I did not sleep well, too much wedding stuff on my mind.... really starting to panic now. But now headed off to the gym, then I have to plan-shop-cook-clean... and go to work until 8.30 tonight... long day! But at least it is almost the weekend! Hope you ladies have a great day, I probably won't be back on until tomorrow or Sunday!


----------



## mouse_chicky

It sounds like a lot of people had a rough night. iheartbaby#1, my dad has mild sleep apnea, and he just has a special pillow he sleeps on, but I'd get it checked out.
How are the wedding plans coming trgirl308?
Skybluheaven, Kara's not sick, but this is the second night in a row she's done this. Well, the first night, she just didn't go to sleep until late, but last night she woke up at 12:30. It's like she's wanting to add back another night feeding which she hasn't had for a long time. I have several ideas about this though. 1. Make sure she's warm. The first night I forgot to turn her little heater on, and the house ac was stilll on. 2. Maybe she's hungry. Next week she'll be 4 months old, and I plan to introduce a bit of baby cereal in the evening. 3. Now that her colic is pretty much over, maybe I need to think about getting her on a sleep and nap schedule, (after school lets out so I'll have time and energy to do it.) Right now it's pretty much whenever she wants to sleep and eat, but I want to try to really start paying attention to her tired times so I can actually put her down for naps.
Sorry, I'm rambling. Sleep deprivation. :coffee: Normally she lets me sleep 7ish to 8:30 before we have to get ready for the day, but not today. Her whole 5 1/2 hrs of sleep has left her quite energized.:headspin:
On another note, I had a thought. Those of us that have kids, how about we share our birth stories on here? We can get to know each other that much more, and share our wonderful experiences with those waiting on #1. What do you think? I will if you will.:haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh I love that idea Mouse_Chicky... I shall write mine later on tonight once I have a spare 20mins or so. I loved labour, and want to show it isnt as awful as everyone makes out! :D

I just sold all of Amara's 4+ disposable nappies for a £5, so that can be added to her penny jar! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## trgirl308

The planning is going well thanks Mouse_Chicky... there are just so many details at the last minute and you're so worried about forgetting things.. Last night my OH and I did some work together as it has been mostly me planning the wedding and him the honeymoon.... but anyways, so we had to go over details together and it ended ok but a little snippy in the middle... then we practiced our dance and he kept forgetting his steps and I'm not very good at following... otherwise things are great! Hope you get some sleep! I realized I don't have much time if I want to get everything done and to work on time.. so here we go!


----------



## kitty2385

Just woke back up after going back to bed at 9ish lol 5 hours sleep and i still feel tired its not good lol. Just catching up on Eastenders now, have got it recorded from 6th may so nearly a months worth to watch! Thats my afternoon sorted haha xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh wish I had an afternoon of tv planned, I love catching up with tv! :haha:

Well the girl who brought my nappies brought her 17month old son round and he was kissing and cuddeling Amara, even tickeling her. It was adorable to watch, and just made me even more broody, as I just imagined that is what it could be like next year, if I get pregnant.

Also, I have to mention this, because I am honestly amazed. Just washed Amara's nappies, and one of them had a poo stain, so I thought I'll try it out in the sun as people have said it works, but I was a bit sceptical... well it's only been out 30mins, and the stain has gone! :shock: I offically love the sun!


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls, just wanted to update.

I couldnt resist, I squeezed that black lump on my arm again. I brushed it past something and it was really tender, so I thought it was time to investigate. Well, out popped this hard solid white/black lump. I have no idea what it is, but it is no longer black under my skin, and is just a hole that is slowly healing.

I have never had anything like this before, god only knows what it could be, I want to google. :haha:


----------



## music81

it feels like it rains a lot, but i dont think it does...its just we have a lack of sunshine!


----------



## pixie23

I would love to hear about everyones birth stories. I love to hear about peoples life experiences, I have a curious soul - it makes me a great listener!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi there everyone!

Sorry I've been so quiet. I haven't been on BnB for a few days (due to internet connection problems). I've missed so much, I doubt if I'll be able to catch up soon!!!

I did notice about the possible sleep apnoa, iHeartBaby! I get that from gastro-easophageal disease or GERD, or better known as Reflux. It's worse at night, so it closes up my throat, causing me to wake up in a panick because I can't breath. Since being on meds, it hasn't happen much anymore. My daughter had the same, and it caused her to stop breathing as an infant. :cry:

My husband sleeps with a CPAP machine due to sleep apnoa as well. His is because his tongue is situated too far back in his throat, so during sleep it closes up. He stops breathing about 15 times per hour without the CPAP machine. Since sleeping with the machine (mask) over his face, he's been able to sleep much better and wakes up refreshed and not tired anymore.

Sorry, that was a whole mouthful. LOL. Hope it helps you somewhat. 

I have a question for you ladies whose on Facebook. I can't see our group anymore? Any ideas why? I set some options on it just before I lost the connection to my internet some days ago. I remember I chose to not get email notifications of every post. Since then, I can't see the group anymore. :dohh: :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

I think its a good idea to write our labours :flower: I hope no one is put off by mine! mine wouldn't have been bad if the midwives hadn't been useless and I'd gotten some pain relief! also if I hadn't been alone at home for half of my labour would have been nice :dohh: I hope second time is nothing like it

_
Ada's labour
my waters broke at 12pm and I wasn't really sure what it was  I felt a popping downstairs and I thought oh no I've peed myself, I stand up and lots of water gushes out so I do the logical thing and run around in circles getting the floor soaking wet then run to the bathroom and run around with a towel between my legs 

I called oh who was 2 hours away with no car on a shoot  

12:30 my contractions started so I put a timer on the laptop and they were 4 minutes apart and bearable

1pm they were 3/4 minutes apart and starting to get bad so I run the bath and get in

1:30pm the contractions get so bad I can't move and the bath water goes cold so I'm shivering which makes the contractions worse

2pm the contractions get so bad I can't get out of the bath but luckily oh got home and I was on the floor screaming every time I had a contraction

around 3pm I collapsed outside the hospital in a wet t shirt and get wheeled in screaming I bet I looked a right sight  the midwives tell me to go for a walk and to get comfy as I'd be in there for a while

around 3:30pm after lots of screaming from me I get checked from one of the midwives and I'm 4/5 cm dilated, I scream for pain relief and get given gas & air which makes me feel like wretching so I couldn't use it, I ask for an epidural but got ignored

4pm the midwives had changed and a new one came in and I was 7-8cm dilated, by this point I don't remember too much as I was in so much agony and got lots bruises on my head from going crazy on the bed  I get told its too late for an epidural and that I'm moving too much to be given one

4:30pm baby's heartbeat starts to drop and the doctor comes in along with two other midwives and they start saying that baby has to get out soon so I'm stuck on stirrups and get shouted at by pretty much everyone in the room to push/push harder and that lo needs to get out now

5pm Rowan is born! , I was given an episiotomy as they were in a big rush which just panicked me more, turned out lo had the cord around his neck and thats why his heart beat was so low, he was also really floppy so had to spend the night in SCBU but all is well and he's 7 months old now _


----------



## Elski

Good evening chicks!

Sorry I've not been around much, I've had a really crap shift pattern this week and LO is having major sleep difficulties at the mo for some reason :nope:

I've just read through 18 pages and have forgotten pretty much everything i wanted to say :dohh:

So, what's the goss? :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> Thanks!!! Yeah I got it crazy fast!!! I was shocked lol

They call me speedy gonzales. :winkwink:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Morning Kelly and Shabutie! And all of Autumn Acorns :winkwink:
> 
> My day technically hasn't started yet. It's 3:30 am and i can't seem to sleep. I really should go to the doctor but i find myself bothering less and less when it has to do with me and only worrying about my LO. I posted this on FB a while back but i think i might have sleep apnea. For whatever reason my body stops breathing when i'm asleep and i wake up panicking. I put off going to bed because of it.
> 
> It's a shame because my LO is such a wonderful sleeper so it would be nice to be able to rest while i can!

I'd definitely talk to your doctor. Your health most definitely has an impact on your LO. Hugs!!!



kitty2385 said:


> i did the prediction thing and i got girl boy girl, but i stopped it on purpose after that 3rd one LMAO! i dont want 3 babies, never mind anymore!
> 
> We seem to be convinced that we will have a boy so that might be wrong :p I just want OH to have a mini him, he would be so cute, a little chunky monkey lol.
> 
> I think i might go back to bed this morning, i feel a bit rough with having this cough for nearly a month now, im not sleeping properly because i wake up coughing. grrr its annoying! *yawn*

Hope that cough goes away soon!



vaniilla said:


> I just voted and I think I did it wrong :dohh: can you vote for anyone or just people playing? I have no idea who's playing and who's not :dohh: so so so confused :blush:
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 that sounds horrible hun I hope the doctors can sort it out, and just think even if you have to do a few tests it might mean you don't have to worry about it again :hugs:
> 
> The weather looks sunny today, I wish I was going somewhere but I'm home all day and oh doesn't get out of work til 8 blahhhh. My mum is coming to stay tomorrow so I'll not be able to come on BnB as much :( hope everyone's having a good day.

I voted only for the people who are playing the game. If their name was on the list, then I chose that particular person for each of the categories from that list. But maybe I did it wrong. But probably not because I'm pretty awesome. :haha:

Hope you enjoy your visit w/ your mom!



trgirl308 said:


> Good morning! I did not sleep well, too much wedding stuff on my mind.... really starting to panic now. But now headed off to the gym, then I have to plan-shop-cook-clean... and go to work until 8.30 tonight... long day! But at least it is almost the weekend! Hope you ladies have a great day, I probably won't be back on until tomorrow or Sunday!

Good luck! I remember those pre-wedding jitters! Hugs! :hugs:



Shabutie said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to update.
> 
> I couldnt resist, I squeezed that black lump on my arm again. I brushed it past something and it was really tender, so I thought it was time to investigate. Well, out popped this hard solid white/black lump. I have no idea what it is, but it is no longer black under my skin, and is just a hole that is slowly healing.
> 
> I have never had anything like this before, god only knows what it could be, I want to google. :haha:

I wonder what in the world that is, it actually sounds kind of cool. You know, like a really good zit. :rofl:



BlueHadeda said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> Sorry I've been so quiet. I haven't been on BnB for a few days (due to internet connection problems). I've missed so much, I doubt if I'll be able to catch up soon!!!
> 
> I did notice about the possible sleep apnoa, iHeartBaby! I get that from gastro-easophageal disease or GERD, or better known as Reflux. It's worse at night, so it closes up my throat, causing me to wake up in a panick because I can't breath. Since being on meds, it hasn't happen much anymore. My daughter had the same, and it caused her to stop breathing as an infant. :cry:
> 
> My husband sleeps with a CPAP machine due to sleep apnoa as well. His is because his tongue is situated too far back in his throat, so during sleep it closes up. He stops breathing about 15 times per hour without the CPAP machine. Since sleeping with the machine (mask) over his face, he's been able to sleep much better and wakes up refreshed and not tired anymore.
> 
> Sorry, that was a whole mouthful. LOL. Hope it helps you somewhat.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies whose on Facebook. I can't see our group anymore? Any ideas why? I set some options on it just before I lost the connection to my internet some days ago. I remember I chose to not get email notifications of every post. Since then, I can't see the group anymore. :dohh: :cry:

Scary about the breathing issues for everyone involved! Glad your DH has experienced better sleep w/ the mask.

I don't know about the group... it's not showing up at all in the left hand side of the page where the groups are? I can send you the link and you could maybe bookmark it, I don't know if that will help.



Elski said:


> Good evening chicks!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much, I've had a really crap shift pattern this week and LO is having major sleep difficulties at the mo for some reason :nope:
> 
> I've just read through 18 pages and have forgotten pretty much everything i wanted to say :dohh:
> 
> So, what's the goss? :haha:

If I didn't multiquote, I'd forget too :haha:

Sorry to hear it's been a bit of a rough week, hope LO is sleeping better soon.


----------



## MackMomma8

You asked for an epidural and were IGNORED???

Oh, honey, :hugs:. I've never been through labor but I can tell you that I've NEVER heard of ANY women being refused pain meds! You poor thing!

Annnnd now I'm horrified. :shock:


----------



## Elski

Wow, in my 8 years in midwifery, I've never seen a woman ignored if she asked for an epidural, that's shocking :nope:


----------



## puppymom

I have heard of it happen fairly commonly when women get too far along!


----------



## Elski

Well yes, there definitely comes a point when women are too far gone, or times when the anaesthetist is already in theatre and can't undertake an epidural at that time...


----------



## Elski

Ahh, I've just seen the original post... I was just going on what MackMomma said and thinking vaniila had _literally_ been ignored when she requested an epidural. Must pay more attention :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> You asked for an epidural and were IGNORED???
> 
> Oh, honey, :hugs:. I've never been through labor but I can tell you that I've NEVER heard of ANY women being refused pain meds! You poor thing!
> 
> Annnnd now I'm horrified. :shock:

Ditto on the horrified!


----------



## MackMomma8

Elski said:


> Ahh, I've just seen the original post... I was just going on what MackMomma said and thinking vaniila had _literally_ been ignored when she requested an epidural. Must pay more attention :dohh:

I took it that way! Maybe it was because she was too far gone... man I hope so! I can't imagine being in labor and and my pleas for pain meds go unheeded. *shudder*


----------



## Elski

MackMomma8 said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I've just seen the original post... I was just going on what MackMomma said and thinking vaniila had _literally_ been ignored when she requested an epidural. Must pay more attention :dohh:
> 
> I took it that way! Maybe it was because she was too far gone... man I hope so! I can't imagine being in labor and and my pleas for pain meds go unheeded. *shudder*Click to expand...

Sometimes it must feel that way to women, I was looking after a girl in labour earlier this week and unfortunately the anaethetist was attending an emergency and the poor thing was begging for an epidural that I just couldn't help her with. She delivered long before he became available, bless her!

(ETA: This is the exception, not the rule girls, please don't worry!)


----------



## Shabutie

Just going to write my birth story, now LO is in bed and the washing up is all done :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I already know I want drugs. Yes please.


----------



## Elski

hakunamatata said:


> I already know I want drugs. Yes please.

:haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Don't be horrified. It all comes out roses!

Kara's Birth Story
Kara Rose was born February 10th by c-section at 8:50 am. Here&#8217;s how it all went. Feb 9th I went into the hospital at 6:30 for a scheduled induction. Her due date was the 13th but I chose to induce a few days early so my DH could have the weekend with her. The plan was I was to be given a pill every hrs throughout the night to get my cervix to soften and then start pitocin in the morning. The pill caused contractions to start right away. Even throughout the night, I felt like they were bearable, like bad period cramps. After the second dose, my nurse came in and said the baby&#8217;s heartrate was dropping with each contraction. She had me flip from side to side, which didn&#8217;t work. She also put me on oxygen. At this point, I guess she called my doctor who decided to stop with the pill and put something in my iv to make the contractions come farther apart. So they had basically stopped trying to induce me and were kind of trying to get the contractions to stop. The contractions didn&#8217;t decrease in intensity but they did come farther apart, and the baby&#8217;s heartrate no longer dropped. The nurse said that before my contraction pattern (2 back to back, otherwise close together) indicated that my pelvis was too small for the baby&#8217;s head. So my doctor had them put me on the surgery schedule in the morning.
Getting ready for the c-section was surreal. Everyone was calm and talking about mundane subjects like school and snow days. This decreased my anxiety, but I still had a brief panic attack before they went to do the spinal. I hadn&#8217;t felt nervous before, but all of the sudden I started hyperventilating and crying out of nowhere. The nurses were very reassuring. The spinal itself wasn&#8217;t that bad; the IV was much worse. As soon as they got me on the table, everything went extremely fast. My DH was seated beside my head, and the surgery began. It was such a weird feeling not feeling pain but intense pressure. The only part that really hurt was when they pressed on my chest to get her to come out. As soon as I saw her I cried. After a quick kiss, my baby was whisked away because she had the grunts. Basically, she had some fluid in her lungs and had to be given oxygen for a few hours. 
Finally, I was able to hold her later that evening. I am so in love and incredibly blessed.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm getting all teary reading these stories!


----------



## pichi

my Pixie's birth story is in my siggy :) if anyone fancies a read. sorry i just seem to pop in and out of this thread randomly :blush:


----------



## vaniilla

Elski said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elski said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, I've just seen the original post... I was just going on what MackMomma said and thinking vaniila had _literally_ been ignored when she requested an epidural. Must pay more attention :dohh:
> 
> I took it that way! Maybe it was because she was too far gone... man I hope so! I can't imagine being in labor and and my pleas for pain meds go unheeded. *shudder*Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes it must feel that way to women, I was looking after a girl in labour earlier this week and unfortunately the anaethetist was attending an emergency and the poor thing was begging for an epidural that I just couldn't help her with. She delivered long before he became available, bless her!
> 
> (ETA: This is the exception, not the rule girls, please don't worry!)Click to expand...

I wanted an epidural the moment I went in there, I was first checked at 4/5 centimeters but only given gas & air, I think because they were changing shifts they didn't bother, we were pretty much left alone :nope:


----------



## pichi

i went into hospital and was 8cm! no pain relief at all - just a TENs machine... ended up with an emergency section though


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> i went into hospital and was 8cm! no pain relief at all - just a TENs machine... ended up with an emergency section though

:hugs: I don't know how you managed to stay out of hospital for that long :hugs:


----------



## puppymom

Elski said:


> Ahh, I've just seen the original post... I was just going on what MackMomma said and thinking vaniila had _literally_ been ignored when she requested an epidural. Must pay more attention :dohh:

Maybe she was?! I re-read it and it seems that she was ignored, but half an hour later was too far gone - perhaps that's why...

I am hoping to go with no epidural so hopefully they refuse me or I just go too fast to get it before I change my mind ;)


----------



## Shabutie

*Just a little background*

At 29 weeks I developed Gestational Diabetes and was on insulin. I got told at 34 weeks that I have to have an induction at 38 weeks because of the GD. (I was meant to be told at teh 29 week appointment) So I only had 4 weeks to get my head round this, and franticly try and get OH home in time. Because of the GD, all the hospital staff advised me to have an early epidural because I was high risk, and it would reduce any ricks to LO incase I needed to be rushed off the theatre. (They literally said I am likely to need either or all of these: forceps/vontuse delivery. Epidural and C-Section)

This was me on Xmas day I think. So 3 days before I gave birth.
[IMG]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/PC250144.jpg[/IMG]

*Story*

Monday 27th December:

I go into hospital at 9am ready to be induced. My mum and OH were my birthing partners, so they came along too. About 11am i was taken down to the labour ward, and they did an internal check, and said I was already 1cm dialted, and it could stretch to 2cm. They gave me a prostin pessary tablet, and I was monitored for 30mins. Every was fine, so I was told to wait 4 hours and I will be checked again, so me, OH and my mum went for a walk round the hospital, had a bite to eat in the cafe, and did some word searches. About 3pm I was getting some tiny tightenings, nothing painful, and they didnt last long. I was so excited as I thought she was on her way. :haha: Well we go back to the ward ready for 4pm, and they say that the labour ward is too busy at the moment, so I will have to wait until someone is free to give me another internal. Well hours went by and still nothing, we checked again with reception and they said the ward was still busy, what with emeergancy C-sections etc. So it was a waiting game. Well at the point OH and my mum had to leave, so I was all alone. By now my tightenings had all stopped. :(

Tuesday 28th December:

9am comes around and my OH turned up without my mum. We had decided that instead of another day wasted hanging around at the hospital for my mum, that we would ring my mum when she was needed. So me and OH are doing out crosswords again waiting to be called down to labour ward. I had said to OH that when we do go down, that once I had the prostin pessary tablet we would go for a huge walk around the hospital to speed it all up and help baby get a move on. Well 10.30am we go down to the labour ward, and I have another internal check, I was 4cm dialated :shock: and was very strechy. She had a good rumage around :haha: and said she thinks she can break my waters!! So no need for another tablet! She broke my waters, and it just trickelled out really. I was so paranoid it was pee, that I kept asking OH to have a look at the colour it was, incase it was pee. :haha: I got all the monitors on, and started with my drip (part of the induction) as well as IV antibiotics because I tested positive for Strep-B once, early on in the pregnancy. I had needles and drips everywhere on both arms. I think it was every hour I had to test my blood sugar levels, because I was also on a drip for my GD. So i was literally confined to the bed, i so wanted to move around :( Anyway, the midwifes slowy increased the drip amount(induction one). The contractions really werent that bad, it was getting so exciting! I kept asking what they considered an early epidural, and the best answer I was given was when you have a contraction that you think you cant deal with another like that, then ask for the epidural. So at 5.50pish they checked me again, and I was only 6cm. It had taken 7hours to dialte 2cms, I was so diappointed! Well by this point my contractions were awful and I eventually asked for an epidural, but they said the anaesthetist had to go off to do an emergancy C-section, and that I would have to wait another half an hour! :saywhat: I knew I really couldnt wait 30mins. Every contraction i now got was unbearable, I was nearly pushing myself off the bed, i was leaning so far over, luckily my mum was standing there and stopping me, so I just leaned my face on her stomach :haha: I was so reluctant to use G+A, I dont know why really, but my mum and the midwife tried to get me to take it, and after 10mins of debating about it, and several painful contractions I took it willingly. G+A is the single worst thing I have ever had in my body, yet it was wonderful at the same time. it really took the edge off each conctration, but I hated the effect it had on me. I felt drunk and drugged up, and so silly. I said so many funny things though, and I even slapped OH in the face when he tried to take it off me (it was actually caught, which was way I couldnt get it to my mouth, and Oh was only trying to free it! :dohh:) I also heard the midwives talking about the anaesthetist so I said 'yeah, he can go away, coz he's gone and left me' :rofl: I also kept going on about needing a poo! (It really felt like I needed one, but the midwife kept telling me I didnt, lol) Well after 20mins of the G+A I said 'im ready to push now!' and I tried to push! my mum and the midwife were telling me to stop, its too early but I carried on, 'but I really do need to push' and tried to push again. So the midwife quickly checked me again, and gave me the go ahead to push! it had taken 30mins to get from 6cm-10cm, no wonder it bloody hurt :haha: My legs were put in stirrups, and I was so focused on getting her out, I channeled all the pain into pushing and my mum said I was very quiet. I stopped the G+A at this point so that I could focus on pushing, plus I didnt want to be drugged up when she arrived. 3 pushes later and she was out, and placed on my chest. Oh was to the left of me, and my mum to the right. I looked at Amara, and at my OH, and we both has tears in our eyes, and I said 'look i've done, i've done it' lol. OH cut the cord, and she was wrapped in a blanket. They then gave me the injection to help get the placanta out, only mine was being stubborn and refused to budge. They eventully got it out, but as it came out I heard them say 'O' :shock: I wondered what this meant, and then all of a sudden the midwife was rubbing my tummy in circles. She was doing them in big rotations and very deep, andshe asked if the placenta had came out whole. My mum said they pulled out large blood clots and that the bed and floor was covered in blood. I actually lost 3pints of blood. I didnt even notice, i was so overwhelmed with joy and happiness that Amara was here. They got the bleeding to stop, which meant they could assess what damage she had done :haha: i had a 2nd degree tear and a graze, but the direction of the tear was weird, and they said that if I hadnt been as still as i was then I would of had to go to theatre to be stiched back up! So 40mins later and im all good to go. My dad, brother and sister had all come to the hospital, and they came in in 2's to meet Amara. They all had a cuddle with Amara, apart from my brother who was too scared. Everyone, including OH had to leave at 9pm, so I was literally left alone, all I wanted was OH to be with us, as a family. I stayed in the same room until the next morning. 

Amara was born on Tuesday 28th December 2010 at 6.24pm weighing 7lbs 11oz. I have added the picture of the first time we met! :cloud9:
[IMG]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/PC280186.jpg[/IMG]

We didnt leave hospital until 31st December, because I was still quite weak from the blood loss :( but this was Amara ready to leave the hospital. 
[IMG]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Amara%20Lee/Amarathebear3daysold.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pichi

vaniilla said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i went into hospital and was 8cm! no pain relief at all - just a TENs machine... ended up with an emergency section though
> 
> :hugs: I don't know how you managed to stay out of hospital for that long :hugs:Click to expand...

I was in before that, I'm guessing I was 4cm when I first went in but who knows. Anyway, the midwife told me i didn't look in enough pain to be in labour?! I just handle pain well silly cow!


----------



## Shabutie

Okay so that took me an hour to write :shock: Maybe I went OTT with the details? Sorry!


----------



## vaniilla

you have the patience of an angel! it sounds like you had to wait around for way too long for comfort :nope: what if something had gone wrong its shocking that there aren't enough beds :hugs: sounds like you did very well and were really brave, and for coping with the gas and air! I wanted to puke when I tried it :sick: 

Amara looks so adorable in her fluffy pramsuit :cloud9:


----------



## MackMomma8

Shabutie - I got all teary reading that!! All of them, really!

I want a birth story!! :hissy:


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i went into hospital and was 8cm! no pain relief at all - just a TENs machine... ended up with an emergency section though
> 
> :hugs: I don't know how you managed to stay out of hospital for that long :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was in before that, I'm guessing I was 4cm when I first went in but who knows. Anyway, the midwife told me i didn't look in enough pain to be in labour?! I just handle pain well silly cow!Click to expand...

this is pretty much what I got too! how annoying when they do that :hissy: only I was told I was making a big deal out of nothing :dohh: next time I'm going to wear a "give me an epi shirt" and carry a broom to hit people over the head with that don't bring some


----------



## pichi

Haha I'm going to have to shout I'm in labour! And scream so they know haha. Did anyone read mine? :Blush:


----------



## Shabutie

I was reading earlier about ways to announe your pregnant on Facebook, and I just wished I was 16 weeks pregnant, so that i could announce it in a funny way. I cant wait to start trying, re-capping Amara's birth has made me want to do it all over again. I also want to add that for me, the contractions (well last 30mins) were alot more painful then actually pushing. If you just oush past the pain, it goes alot more quicker, and you meet your baby sooner. However, i think on my next delivery i may be more hesitant, because I know what to expect. Whereas the first time you dont really know, you just associate the pains with labour. Next time i think ill be worrying that the pain is because I am tearing :shrug: It still wont put me off. Hold your newborn baby is am amazing experience, and I _really_ wish I had it recorded. Not for others to watch, but just so I could look back on it.

:flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

puppymom said:


> I have heard of it happen fairly commonly when women get too far along!

 I was actually 9cm when i got my epidural :dohh:

Here's my story.. be warned i'm a horrible writer :blush:

On December 30th at 8am I woke up with contractions and had honestly no idea what they were at first! Everyone told me contractions would feel like your uterus is tightening (since thats what they are) but for me they just felt like bad cramps. The cramping started in my belly and moved to my back. The contractions were pretty bearable until 5pm when i started getting really miserable. OH was giving me back massages bless him and timing my contractions for me. We didn't end up going to the hospital until 4am and the doctor said i was doing good and 4cm dilated. I had planned on going natural but since my contractions hurt so bad (and i'm a wimp) i requested an epidural. Since it was now December 31 and a holiday my doctor and the epidural team had the day off so had to get called in. It wasn't until i was already 9cm dilated that they all arrived at the hospital...just in time! If i had gone naturally at this point my LO probably would have arrived in 30 mins, at the most 2 hours but I felt bad that the doctors drove in a snow storm on their day off just to get to me, so i opted for pain relief. After dealing with labor pains for so many hours (even though i'm normally TERRIFIED of needles) when i got the epidural i didn't feel a thing. I didn't even care when they put the IV in.. i just wanted the contractions to stop. When i started pushing i couldn't feel a thing, not even pressure!! The nurse had to tell me when to give a good push and when to stop and rest. I ended up pushing from 8am-2pm... 6 whole hours :haha: My big boy Jackson Riley was born 1:50pm December 31st (8 days early) weighing 8lb 6oz. He was so beautiful and perfect in every way :cloud9: Despite how long my labor was and how tired i had been previously...at that moment i had never felt more happy and alert in my life! 

I had 2 minor tears that needed stitching and THANKS to the epidural i couldn't feel that either... i will definitely be getting pain relief again for future babies. 

As a side note half way through my pushing stage the IV fluid started making me very dizzy and i ended up puking all over one of the nurses. When my son came out he peed all over the SAME nurse... poor lady :rofl:


----------



## puppymom

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> I have heard of it happen fairly commonly when women get too far along!
> 
> I was actually 9cm when i got my epidural :dohh:Click to expand...

Could that be because you were progressing fairly slowly? I think a lot of the time, when people are too far along for an epidural it's also because they're progressing quite quickly at the same time. But I've yet to experience that so this is only from what I have heard!


----------



## trgirl308

Evening ladies! Big agree on the pain meds! I would like as many as I can get. But I have a question! I have heard that the epidural can result in long-term lower back pain because of where it is injected... any thoughts on that? Thanks!


----------



## puppymom

trgirl308 said:


> Evening ladies! Big agree on the pain meds! I would like as many as I can get. But I have a question! I have heard that the epidural can result in long-term lower back pain because of where it is injected... any thoughts on that? Thanks!

I don't think it's supposed to, but that's one of the risks involved. I tend to get back pain fairly easily, and do not like the idea of a needle being put into my spinal column, hence why I am opting against it if I can.


----------



## trgirl308

puppymom said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! Big agree on the pain meds! I would like as many as I can get. But I have a question! I have heard that the epidural can result in long-term lower back pain because of where it is injected... any thoughts on that? Thanks!
> 
> I don't think it's supposed to, but that's one of the risks involved. I tend to get back pain fairly easily, and do not like the idea of a needle being put into my spinal column, hence why I am opting against it if I can.Click to expand...

I also have frequent back pain, which is why it worries me... and don't like the thought of needles anywhere.. I'm just figuring that when it happens I will be begging for whatever they can give me..


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

puppymom said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> I have heard of it happen fairly commonly when women get too far along!
> 
> I was actually 9cm when i got my epidural :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Could that be because you were progressing fairly slowly? I think a lot of the time, when people are too far along for an epidural it's also because they're progressing quite quickly at the same time. But I've yet to experience that so this is only from what I have heard!Click to expand...

That could be! It was definitely a slow labor. The nurse had to manually break my waters and while LO's head was indeed down...it wasn't as far down as it was supposed to be. I had some extra pushing to do in the beginning to get him in the right spot.



trgirl308 said:


> Evening ladies! Big agree on the pain meds! I would like as many as I can get. But I have a question! I have heard that the epidural can result in long-term lower back pain because of where it is injected... any thoughts on that? Thanks!

I have heard of this happening but pretty sure its rare. I haven't had any back pain since pregnancy... not even in the hospital after delivery. I'm wondering if it's more likely if they miss with the needle and have to keep trying?


----------



## pixie23

I'm glad that all of you shared your stories. It's interesting to hear about everyones experiences.


----------



## pixie23

Goodnight ladies! I hope you all have a blessed evening and get the much needed rest you deserve! Talk to you all in the morning! :hug:


----------



## Elski

vaniilla said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i went into hospital and was 8cm! no pain relief at all - just a TENs machine... ended up with an emergency section though
> 
> :hugs: I don't know how you managed to stay out of hospital for that long :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was in before that, I'm guessing I was 4cm when I first went in but who knows. Anyway, the midwife told me i didn't look in enough pain to be in labour?! I just handle pain well silly cow!Click to expand...
> 
> this is pretty much what I got too! how annoying when they do that :hissy: only I was told I was making a big deal out of nothing :dohh: next time I'm going to wear a "give me an epi shirt" and carry a broom to hit people over the head with that don't bring someClick to expand...

A t-shirt and broom should do the trick :winkwink: sorry you were ignored when you asked for pain-relief :hugs:

TRGirl - Long-term back pain is one of the possible risks with an epidural, but it's a small risk.

It's a lovely day today here in London! Anyone got any fun plans for the day. I think we're going to the park with my sister, she's a teacher but it's school holidays so got the day off :happydance:


----------



## pichi

I can't do anything because OH has my car :( its a lovely morn up here in Scotland too :)


----------



## kitty2385

the main thing thats put me off an epidural is the risk (however small) that you can be permanently paralysed. i just do not want that to happen! obviously lol.

Not many plans for today, got a bbq and body shop party tomorrow so need to go out and get some bits for that :) xx


----------



## Elski

Oooh, what's a Body Shop party? Is it like Ann Summers but for Body Shop products? Their baby range is lush!


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> I can't do anything because OH has my car :( its a lovely morn up here in Scotland too :)

SCOTLAND!!!! I don't know why but I always pictured you living somewhere sunny by the beach which is never the case in the uk :dohh: your siggie is colourful and pretty so I always assume you live somewhere exotic, although the weather is really nice today :happydance:


----------



## pichi

vaniilla said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> I can't do anything because OH has my car :( its a lovely morn up here in Scotland too :)
> 
> SCOTLAND!!!! I don't know why but I always pictured you living somewhere sunny by the beach which is never the case in the uk :dohh: your siggie is colourful and pretty so I always assume you live somewhere exotic, although the weather is really nice today :happydance:Click to expand...

haha no i'm up in the North of Scotland. although it is particularly nice today :haha:

with the topic of pain relief... i wouldn't say to yourself you'll have everything on the menu when you don't know what your body can cope with naturally. you might only need G&A for all you know? hehe (that's not a dig at people that need pain relief by the way :blush::wacko:)


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to update.
> 
> I couldnt resist, I squeezed that black lump on my arm again. I brushed it past something and it was really tender, so I thought it was time to investigate. Well, out popped this hard solid white/black lump. I have no idea what it is, but it is no longer black under my skin, and is just a hole that is slowly healing.
> 
> I have never had anything like this before, god only knows what it could be, I want to google. :haha:

Could it have been an ingrown hair? :shrug: Or mayby a blackhead?



trgirl308 said:


> Evening ladies! Big agree on the pain meds! I would like as many as I can get. But I have a question! I have heard that the epidural can result in long-term lower back pain because of where it is injected... any thoughts on that? Thanks!

I started a thread a while ago about this, as I do have low back pain, where I had my spinal ~ If it hasnt gone in the next few weeks, im going to the Doctors :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for sharing all your birth stories Girls :flower:


----------



## puppymom

KellyC75 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just wanted to update.
> 
> I couldnt resist, I squeezed that black lump on my arm again. I brushed it past something and it was really tender, so I thought it was time to investigate. Well, out popped this hard solid white/black lump. I have no idea what it is, but it is no longer black under my skin, and is just a hole that is slowly healing.
> 
> I have never had anything like this before, god only knows what it could be, I want to google. :haha:
> 
> Could it have been an ingrown hair? :shrug: *Or mayby a blackhead?*
> 
> 
> 
> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! Big agree on the pain meds! I would like as many as I can get. But I have a question! I have heard that the epidural can result in long-term lower back pain because of where it is injected... any thoughts on that? Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> I started a thread a while ago about this, as I do have low back pain, where I had my spinal ~ If it hasnt gone in the next few weeks, im going to the Doctors :flower:Click to expand...

It sounds like it was a blackhead - a good sized one. Usually if you get those out they're whitish (underneath and the top is black) - I would have been tempted to squeeze as well, I'm bad for that!


----------



## Shabutie

Nope girls, deffo not a black head. I love squeezing spots, and picking at things, but this was something ive never seen before! Very strange! i wish it was a blackhead, it would have been an impressive one! :rofl: Im suck a weirdo :wacko:


----------



## trgirl308

kitty2385 said:


> the main thing thats put me off an epidural is the risk (however small) that you can be permanently paralysed. i just do not want that to happen! obviously lol.
> 
> Not many plans for today, got a bbq and body shop party tomorrow so need to go out and get some bits for that :) xx

I would say that is a good reason not to want it.... is there any kind of alternative to the epidural?


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning ladies! It is Friday! We are having casual day at the office, and I get to leave early to go to a training, and I slept really well! Have a great day!


----------



## hakunamatata

_*WTT'er of the Week - please submit your votes to me by the end of today!!

Don't forget to vote!!!!!!

Thanks!!!!*_


----------



## Elski

trgirl308 said:


> kitty2385 said:
> 
> 
> the main thing thats put me off an epidural is the risk (however small) that you can be permanently paralysed. i just do not want that to happen! obviously lol.
> 
> Not many plans for today, got a bbq and body shop party tomorrow so need to go out and get some bits for that :) xx
> 
> I would say that is a good reason not to want it.... is there any kind of alternative to the epidural?Click to expand...

Not really, it's pretty much gas & air, opiates such as pethidine, or epidural as far as medicalised pain relief goes. All have their pros and cons.

There are lots of methods of pain relief - TENS; homeopathy; massage; breathing techniques; hypnobirthing techniques; and the most effective form of pain relief I've seen in action.... water! Birth pools are amazing.


----------



## kitty2385

Elski said:


> Oooh, what's a Body Shop party? Is it like Ann Summers but for Body Shop products? Their baby range is lush!

Yep thats exactly what it is :) Its my first one as i just started doing them and then i have 3 more over the next 2 weeks. its a fun way to get some extra pennies tho woop lol x


----------



## skybluheaven

*I thought about sharing my birth story but honestly Im not sure bc I wouldnt want to freak anyone out....MINE WAS BAD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pichi

you always need to read both sides i say :)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> *I thought about sharing my birth story but honestly Im not sure bc I wouldnt want to freak anyone out....MINE WAS BAD!!!!!!!!*

Sometimes i think it's best for people to go into it expecting the worst! That way when it happens it might not seem as bad :)


----------



## pixie23

skybluheaven said:


> *I thought about sharing my birth story but honestly Im not sure bc I wouldnt want to freak anyone out....MINE WAS BAD!!!!!!!!*

Many of us would love to hear about your experience, but don't share if you're not comfortable doing so.
My mom has the worst labor story I've ever heard, so I doubt there is much more that could scare me. 
I'm starting to get a little worried about labor because I don't know much about it as far as England goes :shrug:, I know most of the medical terms and pain medications here in the US, but that will do me little good at this point. I need to research all things labor and delivery in England to help get myself educated! 

The weather here is amazing, it's about 90 degrees and the sun is shining! I just got home from zumba and I am feeling totally revitalized! Now I'm gonna make a green smoothie!


----------



## pixie23

Elski said:


> There are lots of methods of pain relief - TENS; homeopathy; massage; breathing techniques; hypnobirthing techniques; and the most effective form of pain relief I've seen in action.... water! Birth pools are amazing.

I must research these things :thumbup:

What is this gas and air everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## Elski

Entonox/nitrous oxide, basically a 50/50 mix of oxygen and nitrogen, you start to inhale it through a tube/mouthpiece as soon as you feel the contraction building and it takes effect as the contraction peaks (by confusing the signals that are sent to the brain and interpret pain) dulling the ferocity of it. A lot of people find it very effective (it was my best friend in labour!!) and it is not harmful for mum or baby. The downside is it can make some people nauseous and it can make you feel a bit out of it, which some people don't like... :flower:

It's also nicknamed 'laughing gas' as it can make people out of it and get the giggles! It's used in ambulances for people who have broken limbs etc too, I'm guessing you have it in the US but must call it something else?


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

We call it laughing gas here but it's mostly used at the dentist. I don't think it's an option in the US for labor :(


----------



## Elski

It's not used at all in the medical field?


----------



## MackMomma8

No, I've never heard of nitrous oxide (most people do call it 'laughing gas' or 'giggle gas' here in the US) being used for pain mgmt during labor. :nope: Mostly for people who are going in for surgery and used a lot at the dentists.


----------



## pixie23

Nitrous oxide is what they use for dental work when they don't numb you with shots. I've never had it before. Before using BnB I'd never heard of it being used during labor. Thanks for the explination Elski!


----------



## puppymom

MackMomma8 that's also how I understand that it's used here in Canada as well... never heard about it during labour!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

It's silly too because i heard gas and air was one of the few labor pain reliefs that doesn't have a lot of risks involved.


----------



## Elski

Oooh, used at dentists, how interesting! I don't think it's used at dentists here :shrug:


----------



## Elski

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> It's silly too because i heard gas and air was one of the few labor pain reliefs that doesn't have a lot of risks involved.

Yeah, it's very low-risk, I wonder why it's not used out there? What medical options do you have out there then, just pethidine or epidural?


----------



## babyb54

Us Americans don't seem to do much these days that makes any sense! :haha:

I've only heard of epidural for pain relief during labor. But to be fair I'm not well read in the area.. this will be my first and I try to avoid the labor information as it just terrifies me, mostly. ;)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Well we do have pethidine but when i researched it i heard the effects wear off fairly quickly. I believe some hospitals have an injection in the butt :haha: that can be used for pain relief but not sure what that's called.


----------



## MackMomma8

The options are pretty much IV pain meds or an epidural.


----------



## puppymom

To be honest, I don't know what all of the options are. I know there are locals available, as well as epidurals and spinals. Perhaps there is gas available, but if so, I never hear of it used!


----------



## pixie23

There are a lot of IV meds they can give in the US, but most of them cannot be used throughout the labor because the effects wear quicker and quicker the more you receive it, it's not good for long term pain management - there is one in particular that I don't know the name of but it is only effective for apprx 30 minutes each dose and generally it is not very effective past the 3rd dose because they would have to up the amount of the dose too much. (which obviously won't help manage pain for long during an average 15 hour labor.)


----------



## Elski

The unit I used to work at didn't used to give Pethidine (morphine, basically) in labour, just gas and air or epidural. The unit I'm at now does give Pethidine. It seems to be good for people in very early labour as it lasts around 4 hours which helps carry women over into established labour. It's frowned upon to give it too far into labour though as it affects the baby too and they can be born pretty drowsy, which affects their feeding


----------



## skybluheaven

Ok well...I was 2 weeks late as many first time moms will be....so I had to be induced. I will make this as short as possible.....I had 23 hours of active labor...I wanted to try for no epidural but was warned that contractions are far worse when given pitocin to induce labor...I asked for epidural at 6 cm....when they came in to give it...they dug around in my spine for like almost an hour trying to get the epidural in place...I have 4 scars on my back where they dug around and they are like an inch away from the spine!!!! Don't know what they were aiming for!!! It wouldn't have been so bad if the shot they give u before they do it...to numb the area had worked...I kept telling them it hurt...and they said "ohhh she's just tired...that why she crying" "NO U CRAZY LADY IM TEARING UP BC UR DIGGING A LONG NEEDLE IN MY SPINE AND I CAN FEEL EVERYTHING"....Soooo they done a few of those can u feel this...can u feel that...trying to fake me off tests and then they realized I really could feel it and they apologized over and over again. They gave me a second numbing shot...then went back to digging in my back...I could still feel it but not as bad!!

Once my epidural was in it was ok for a second but then I could still feel everything...could have even gotten up and walked...nothin was numb at all....I kept hitting the button they give u every 10 mins to dose the medication again but it wasn't working...so they had to call them back up and they tested me again...can u feel this...can u feel that...is this hot or is this cold....of course they realized I could still feel...they gave me 2 more large booster doses in the hours after that but it never worked...oh I take that back....towards the end my left foot felt numb like it was asleep lol

Well I only made it to 8 cm after 23 hours and I was developing a fever...my water had been broken for hours...so they were afraid I was getting an infection. I was concerned about getting a csection...since the epidural didnt numb me...would it numb me for surgery??? They assured me it was a very large does and would work. So im on the operating table and at this point I haven't ate in over 37 hours...or slept in over 30. They of course kept testing me asking me ifi could feel anything..they even tried to fake me out...but after like 4 times the average dose I was numb.

Well my csec took a bit longer bc Kyas head was wedged in my hips...they were pulling so hard on her my body was being lifted a foot off the table(according to my mom who was in there). All I could hear was her gurgling but never a cry...I was FREAKING OUT. finally they got her out...I seen her for 2 seconds and they rushed her off to put her on an iv of antibiotics. Well while trying to close me up they couldn't get me to stop bleeding....so I almost bleed to death on the table...they had to get emergency blood to be transfused in me. Well as they were trying to get ready to close me up...I was light headed from blood loss but as things became more clear...I realized I could feel them operating on me....all of the sudden I started screaming...the doctor said my pupils got tiny and I began to go into shock...finally I screamed "I can feel that".....I actually heard a doctor say "oh sh*t"....then I went out...I remember thing...are they putting me to sleep...am I passing out from pain...am I about to die ....omg ill never get to hold my daughter....then....blackness....as I came to in recovery I was crying as I woke...the nurse said id been crying for my baby in my sleep...they had put me to sleep.

Afterwards over the next few days I kept telling nurses in hospital that something was wrong with my c secstion wound...I was waayyy toooo swollen and it felt too hot....they never listened and when it was time for them to remove staples and me to go home....my wound split halfway back open...they covered it and put me on iv antibiotics and said a doctor would be in to loom at it in the morning...<--- yeah serious...they did that. I tried to tell them how could it be infected...I had been on iv antibiotics like the whole time I was recovering buttttt again they didnt listen. When the doctor came in the morning they looked at it and said there was a blood clot under one of my internal stitches and removed the internal stitches...when they did this bloody fluid came pouring out of me...so now here I was with a 3 inch deep...8 inch long open wound. They said I would have to let it heal slowly...they sent me home the next day with a newborn and a hole in my body...for the first few days my mom had to change the dressing on the wound twice a day...everytime she would say "its not that bad" but I could see by the look on her face it was bad...then a homecare nurse came and put a wound vac machine on me...

So there I was at home...with a newborn...a large hole in my body.. tubes coming out of me and in great pain...pain meds didnt really work....my skin was torn up on my tummy from where medical tape had to be changed constantly.

It was horrible and I almost died...but I got a beautiful daughter and she was in great health...so im glad it was me who had the pain not her.

Im weirdly immune to pain meds so some of the stuff that happened to me prolly wouldn't happen to many...but I tried to tell them I had an immunity to most pain meds.

The biggest lesson I would want someone to take from my birth story is....no matter ur age...if ur a first time mom...they will treat u like ur crazy...they will just act like u don't know what ur talking about bc u have never been pregnant or gave birth.

No matter what...if u think something is wrong or u are worried MAKE THEM LISTEN...don't worry about being wrong or anything...u have a right to speak up...its ur body and ur baby!!!


----------



## pixie23

Do you know of any other effects of the Pethidine?


----------



## Elski

Wow, that sounds pretty traumatic, sorry you had such a bad time hun x


----------



## pixie23

Skyblueheaven: What a crazy experience. Thanks for sharing. You're courageous to have a second baby.


----------



## MackMomma8

skybluheaven said:


> Ok well...I was 2 weeks late as many first time moms will be....so I had to be induced. I will make this as short as possible.....I had 23 hours of active labor...I wanted to try for no epidural but was warned that contractions are far worse when given pitocin to induce labor...I asked for epidural at 6 cm....when they came in to give it...they dug around in my spine for like almost an hour trying to get the epidural in place...I have 4 scars on my back where they dug around and they are like an inch away from the spine!!!! Don't know what they were aiming for!!! It wouldn't have been so bad if the shot they give u before they do it...to numb the area had worked...I kept telling them it hurt...and they said "ohhh she's just tired...that why she crying" "NO U CRAZY LADY IM TEARING UP BC UR DIGGING A LONG NEEDLE IN MY SPINE AND I CAN FEEL EVERYTHING"....Soooo they done a few of those can u feel this...can u feel that...trying to fake me off tests and then they realized I really could feel it and they apologized over and over again. They gave me a second numbing shot...then went back to digging in my back...I could still feel it but not as bad!!
> 
> Once my epidural was in it was ok for a second but then I could still feel everything...could have even gotten up and walked...nothin was numb at all....I kept hitting the button they give u every 10 mins to dose the medication again but it wasn't working...so they had to call them back up and they tested me again...can u feel this...can u feel that...is this hot or is this cold....of course they realized I could still feel...they gave me 2 more large booster doses in the hours after that but it never worked...oh I take that back....towards the end my left foot felt numb like it was asleep lol
> 
> Well I only made it to 8 cm after 23 hours and I was developing a fever...my water had been broken for hours...so they were afraid I was getting an infection. I was concerned about getting a csection...since the epidural didnt numb me...would it numb me for surgery??? They assured me it was a very large does and would work. So im on the operating table and at this point I haven't ate in over 37 hours...or slept in over 30. They of course kept testing me asking me ifi could feel anything..they even tried to fake me out...but after like 4 times the average dose I was numb.
> 
> Well my csec took a bit longer bc Kyas head was wedged in my hips...they were pulling so hard on her my body was being lifted a foot off the table(according to my mom who was in there). All I could hear was her gurgling but never a cry...I was FREAKING OUT. finally they got her out...I seen her for 2 seconds and they rushed her off to put her on an iv of antibiotics. Well while trying to close me up they couldn't get me to stop bleeding....so I almost bleed to death on the table...they had to get emergency blood to be transfused in me. Well as they were trying to get ready to close me up...I was light headed from blood loss but as things became more clear...I realized I could feel them operating on me....all of the sudden I started screaming...the doctor said my pupils got tiny and I began to go into shock...finally I screamed "I can feel that".....I actually heard a doctor say "oh sh*t"....then I went out...I remember thing...are they putting me to sleep...am I passing out from pain...am I during...omg ill never get to hold my daughter....then....blackness....as I came to in recovery I was crying as I woke...the nurse said id been crying for my baby in my sleep...they had put me to sleep.
> 
> Afterwards over the next few days I kept telling nurses in hospital that something was wrong with my c secstion wound...I was waayyy toooo swollen and it felt too hot....they never listened and when it was time for them to remove staples and me to go home....my wound split halfway back open...they covered it and put me on iv antibiotics and said a doctor would be in to loom at it in the morning...<--- yeah serious...they did that. I tried to tell them how could it be infected...I had been on iv antibiotics like the whole time I was recovering buttttt again they didnt listen. When the doctor came in the morning they looked at it and said there was a blood clot under one of my internal stitches and removed the internal stitches...when they did this bloody fluid came pouring out of me...so now here I was with a 3 inch deep...8 inch long open wound. They said I would have to let it heal slowly...they sent me home the next day with a newborn and a hole in my body...for the first few days my mom had to change the dressing on the wound twice a day...everytime she would say "its not that bad" but I could see by the look on her face it was bad...then a homecare nurse came and put a wound vac machine on me...
> 
> So there I was at home...with a newborn...a large hole in my body.. tubes coming out of me and in great pain...pain meds didnt really work....my skin was torn up on my tummy from where medical tape had to be changed constantly.
> 
> It was horrible and I almost died...but I got a beautiful daughter and she was in great health...so im glad it was me who had the pain not her.
> 
> Im weirdly immune to pain meds so some of the stuff that happened to me prolly wouldn't happen to many...but I tried to tell them I had an immunity to most pain meds.
> 
> The biggest lesson I would want someone to take from my birth story is....no matter ur age...if ur a first time mom...they will treat u like ur crazy...they will just act like u don't know what ur talking about bc u have never been pregnant or gave birth.
> 
> No matter what...if u think something is wrong or u are worried MAKE THEM LISTEN...don't worry about being wrong or anything...u have a right to speak up...its ur body and ur baby!!!

:shock: Seriously. Horrified.

*runs screaming for the hills, swearing she's never going to let DH touch her again*


----------



## Elski

pixie23 said:


> Do you know of any other effects of the Pethidine?

The way people react to it tends to vary massively in my experience. Some people find it very effective, some people hate it as it commonly makes people feel a bit 'detached' from reality. The main side effect is that it crosses the placenta and affects baby too, and it can also delay gastric emptying in mums meaning you wouldn't be allowed (in the UK anyway) to use a birth pool under the influence of it

(ETA: We always give it with an anti-emetic as it's an opiate so can cause nausea/vomiting)


----------



## Shabutie

Whenever I hear about 'Laughing Gas' and dentists, I always think about the film Little Shop of Horrors :rofl:


----------



## skybluheaven

Pixie...im not courageous at all...honestly im terrified. I am so afraid of something going wrong and me leaving two children without a mom bc I just had to have another baby.

I lost 4 pregnancies before kya...one of which was far enough along that I have to give a still birth. I never thought id even have one...so sometimes I feel like im asking too much when asking for another but I feel like I need it.

I gave birth to kya in the same hospital I had to give still birth in....even though my heart will never fully heal from having a still birth...it healed a little when I was finally able to hold kya in my arms in that hospital. Im not greedy...I just want one more....I figure...I lost 4...asking to have just 2 isn't bad.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: skybluheaven. You've been through so much, you deserve as many :bfp: as you want!


----------



## Elski

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs: skybluheaven. You've been through so much, you deserve as many :bfp: as you want!


Yeah absolutely :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Gosh Skybluheaven, that was an awful experience. :hugs: Thank you for sharing. :flow:


----------



## pixie23

I totally agree. 
And being scared doesn't mean you're not courageous because you obviously haven't let your fear rule your life. There is a great book that my parents told me about, I haven't read it yet, but I can't wait, it's called: Heaven is for Real. It is supposed to be phenomonal. It's understandable that there is still some grief to work though when losing a pregnancy. I haven't even read it yet, but just talking to my parents about it, I highly reccomend it for anybody who is greiving the loss of someone, including children that didn't make it to their mothers arms.


----------



## Shabutie

So girls, I lost another 2lbs this week. :happydance:

Making my total to 1 stone so far! :)

I had a lovely day with my mum, nan and Amara, but this morning was horrible. My sister sent me a text message out of the blue, because she had argued with my mum about Amara. :( She was calling me all sorts of names, and being so nasty, I just wanted to cry at what she wrote at the end:

"Mayeb if you didnt become such a selfish twat then maybe things would be good. Haha, over it. Im not the sad twat that cried coz I lost a baby and then played on it and then dropped out of uni because she couldnt handle it. Haha you say im sad, babe your just as f**king bad you only wanted a kid so you dont have to work and stay fat and lazy! You have used Amara as a weapon, it was just an excuse not seeing me, your a spikeful young girl! i think that you should grow up too, maybe if you wasnt such a bitch you might have a decent wedding!"

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

I can honestly say, that I didnt know my sister could be this nasty.


----------



## pixie23

That is horrible. I pray that God can mend the realtionship between you and your sister and that she will be able to grow up and understand and respect the choices that you have made for your life. 

Congrats on your wieght loss! What an achievement!


----------



## hakunamatata

*We are currently at a tie for the WTT'er of the Week so I need more votes!!!

Please send them in by tonight!!!!

Thanks!!!!!!!*


----------



## hakunamatata

Skybluheaven - HOLY CRAP! I mean bad enough w/ the pain and the blood loss, but feeling them cutting you open??? What a nightmare. I really hope your second birth goes MUCH better!

Shabutie - That is just abusive. If it were me, I'd tell her that under no circumstances will you allow that to continue, and if she sends you another abusive message, that you will block her number. But that's just me. HUGS!!


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> *We are currently at a tie for the WTT'er of the Week so I need more votes!!!
> 
> Please send them in by tonight!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!*

Eeek! :dohh: I had forgotton! :blush:

Vote sent in to you now ~ Thanks for the reminder :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks love!


----------



## KellyC75

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Sometimes i think it's best for people to go into it expecting the worst! That way when it happens it might not seem as bad :)

WSS^

Totally agree ~ When I had DS1 I put in my notes 'I want a csection to be avoided if possible' :dohh: Little did I know!



MackMomma8 said:


> No, I've never heard of nitrous oxide (most people do call it 'laughing gas' or 'giggle gas' here in the US) being used for pain mgmt during labor. :nope: Mostly for people who are going in for surgery and used a lot at the dentists.

Wow! Wish we had it at our dentists ~ Would make it so much more enjoyable! :haha:


*Skybluheaven* Thankyou for sharing your birth story ~ Im so sorry for your previous losses :hugs:



pixie23 said:


> I totally agree.
> And being scared doesn't mean you're not courageous because you obviously haven't let your fear rule your life. There is a great book that my parents told me about, I haven't read it yet, but I can't wait, it's called: Heaven is for Real. It is supposed to be phenomonal. It's understandable that there is still some grief to work though when losing a pregnancy. I haven't even read it yet, but just talking to my parents about it, I highly reccomend it for anybody who is greiving the loss of someone, including children that didn't make it to their mothers arms.

The book sounds interesting ~ Is it this one?: :shrug:

Heaven Is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back by Todd Burpo, Sonja Burpo and Colton Burpo (Paperback - 2 Nov 2010) 

I would like to buy it ~ Do let me know if thats the correct one :flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

*We are also lacking some votes on superlatives!!!

Just a reminder...

We have a couple of ties there as well!!!!

I have decided I will announce what each person won and if they got a substantial amount of votes on another superlative I will give them an honorable mention in that category as well!!!*​


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Skybluheaven - HOLY CRAP! I mean bad enough w/ the pain and the blood loss, but feeling them cutting you open??? What a nightmare. I really hope your second birth goes MUCH better!
> 
> Shabutie - That is just abusive. If it were me, I'd tell her that under no circumstances will you allow that to continue, and if she sends you another abusive message, that you will block her number. But that's just me. HUGS!!

Well I have blocked her on Facebook, because she kept sending me messages. So she nows contacts me via text. This is the first time in about 2 weeks she has text me. Her final text was 'drop dead' so I think that says everything.

If she does text me again, I really need to not text her back, as I know she gets satisfaction from me texting. i just cant help myself when she send me things like that. I feel I need to defend myself on what she is saying about me. But I know the truth, and its up to her whether she chooses to believe it. 

:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> So girls, I lost another 2lbs this week. :happydance:
> 
> Making my total to 1 stone so far! :)
> 
> I had a lovely day with my mum, nan and Amara, but this morning was horrible. My sister sent me a text message out of the blue, because she had argued with my mum about Amara. :( She was calling me all sorts of names, and being so nasty, I just wanted to cry at what she wrote at the end:
> 
> "Mayeb if you didnt become such a selfish twat then maybe things would be good. Haha, over it. Im not the sad twat that cried coz I lost a baby and then played on it and then dropped out of uni because she couldnt handle it. Haha you say im sad, babe your just as f**king bad you only wanted a kid so you dont have to work and stay fat and lazy! You have used Amara as a weapon, it was just an excuse not seeing me, your a spikeful young girl! i think that you should grow up too, maybe if you wasnt such a bitch you might have a decent wedding!"
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I can honestly say, that I didnt know my sister could be this nasty.

WTF! :growlmad: Your Sister has serious issues :growlmad:

I know I dont really know you ~ But what I do know of you, you seem a really fantastic mummy & a great lady :hugs: 

I hadnt read this post before I sent in my 'WTT'er of the week vote' But now I have read this I want to say it loud & very proud....


*You got my vote* :thumbup: I think your great :hugs:


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> There is a great book that my parents told me about, I haven't read it yet, but I can't wait, it's called: Heaven is for Real. It is supposed to be phenomonal.


I have heard a buzz about something like this too. One of the mamas at my zumba class today was talking about it. We are doing a carnival to raise money for tornado victims at our church this weekend and she will be working a booth with me...I must get her to tell me about it in length. Maybe find out if there is an book on cd of it bc I hardly have time to read...its easier to listen while i run with Kya...if not maybe I can download it to my kindle app on my phone.


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie ~ Change your mobile number :thumbup: You dont need hassle like that :nope:



skybluheaven said:


> *We are also lacking some votes on superlatives!!!
> 
> Just a reminder...
> 
> We have a couple of ties there as well!!!!
> 
> I have decided I will announce what each person won and if they got a substantial amount of votes on another superlative I will give them an honorable mention in that category as well!!!*​

Eeek! :dohh: Have forgotton this too! :blush: 

In fairness to me ~ I have had a hectic & stressful week :wacko:

When do these need to be in again please? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> So girls, I lost another 2lbs this week. :happydance:

Well done you :happydance: Thats fantastic :happydance:

My DH is out tonite & Ive just eaten nearly a whole tub of Hagaan Daz :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## skybluheaven

^^u got plenty of time...till next friday...i was just reminding bc we have only a few votes left...if we get them in sooner then i will announce sooner than the end of next week.

Its ok...no need to defend...trust me i have had some crazy weeks!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

skybluheaven said:


> Maybe find out if there is an book on cd of it bc I hardly have time to read...its easier to listen while i run with Kya...if not maybe I can download it to my kindle app on my phone.

Just looked on amazon & they do have it on audiobook ~ If im looking at the right one? :shrug:

There is also this one ~ Which it may be:
Heaven Is Real: Lessons on Earthly Joy--From the Man Who Spent 90 Minutes in Heaven by Don Piper and Cecil Murphey (Audio CD - 7 Aug 2007)


----------



## Shabutie

KellyC75 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> So girls, I lost another 2lbs this week. :happydance:
> 
> Making my total to 1 stone so far! :)
> 
> I had a lovely day with my mum, nan and Amara, but this morning was horrible. My sister sent me a text message out of the blue, because she had argued with my mum about Amara. :( She was calling me all sorts of names, and being so nasty, I just wanted to cry at what she wrote at the end:
> 
> "Mayeb if you didnt become such a selfish twat then maybe things would be good. Haha, over it. Im not the sad twat that cried coz I lost a baby and then played on it and then dropped out of uni because she couldnt handle it. Haha you say im sad, babe your just as f**king bad you only wanted a kid so you dont have to work and stay fat and lazy! You have used Amara as a weapon, it was just an excuse not seeing me, your a spikeful young girl! i think that you should grow up too, maybe if you wasnt such a bitch you might have a decent wedding!"
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I can honestly say, that I didnt know my sister could be this nasty.
> 
> WTF! :growlmad: Your Sister has serious issues :growlmad:
> 
> I know I dont really know you ~ But what I do know of you, you seem a really fantastic mummy & a great lady :hugs:
> 
> I hadnt read this post before I sent in my 'WTT'er of the week vote' But now I have read this I want to say it loud & very proud....
> 
> 
> *You got my vote* :thumbup: I think your great :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thank you :hugs::kiss:

I know she is very jealous of what I have (Husband (well almost) house (even tho we rent, she still lives with mum and dad) baby). She had an abortion and then a miscarriage so I think she regrets this (abortion) because now Amara is here she can see how much it makes my mum and dad. But this really isnt my fault Amara is the first grand child. She always brings up my miscarriage because she know this is the one thing that will put me in tears. It lead me to depression, and so I left uni because I missed to much, and she knows this. But it isnt something you use against someone, that baby meant everything to me :cry: (Now im crying again) I am just glad that I dont have to see her, because she has just shown the type of person she is. She just needs to grow up, she is 23, so 2 years older then me. It is sad it has got this far because she is the only part of my real dad I have left.


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> So girls, I lost another 2lbs this week. :happydance:
> 
> Making my total to 1 stone so far! :)
> 
> I had a lovely day with my mum, nan and Amara, but this morning was horrible. My sister sent me a text message out of the blue, because she had argued with my mum about Amara. :( She was calling me all sorts of names, and being so nasty, I just wanted to cry at what she wrote at the end:
> 
> "Mayeb if you didnt become such a selfish twat then maybe things would be good. Haha, over it. Im not the sad twat that cried coz I lost a baby and then played on it and then dropped out of uni because she couldnt handle it. Haha you say im sad, babe your just as f**king bad you only wanted a kid so you dont have to work and stay fat and lazy! You have used Amara as a weapon, it was just an excuse not seeing me, your a spikeful young girl! i think that you should grow up too, maybe if you wasnt such a bitch you might have a decent wedding!"
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I can honestly say, that I didnt know my sister could be this nasty.




Shabutie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Skybluheaven - HOLY CRAP! I mean bad enough w/ the pain and the blood loss, but feeling them cutting you open??? What a nightmare. I really hope your second birth goes MUCH better!
> 
> Shabutie - That is just abusive. If it were me, I'd tell her that under no circumstances will you allow that to continue, and if she sends you another abusive message, that you will block her number. But that's just me. HUGS!!
> 
> Well I have blocked her on Facebook, because she kept sending me messages. So she nows contacts me via text. This is the first time in about 2 weeks she has text me. Her final text was 'drop dead' so I think that says everything.
> 
> If she does text me again, I really need to not text her back, as I know she gets satisfaction from me texting. i just cant help myself when she send me things like that. I feel I need to defend myself on what she is saying about me. But I know the truth, and its up to her whether she chooses to believe it.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Good to hear you blocked her on FB. I'm just concerned that she will leave you alone for a bit and then come out of nowhere and zing you with another nasty message. I'm pretty sure there are ways to block numbers on your cell. You can ask your cell phone provider to block the number, and there are other ways too I think depending on which phone you have. Obviously it's up to you, it's just that if it were me, I wouldn't want any more unpleasant surprises from her.

Sorry to hear this is happening to you!! :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

KellyC75 said:


> The book sounds interesting ~ Is it this one?: :shrug:
> 
> Heaven Is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back by Todd Burpo, Sonja Burpo and Colton Burpo (Paperback - 2 Nov 2010)
> 
> I would like to buy it ~ Do let me know if thats the correct one :flower:

Yes, that's the one!


----------



## KellyC75

Blood families are soooo complicated hey :wacko:

Try & ignore what she says ~ Keep strong & take care of you, your LO & your future Hubby :hugs: They are your Family now :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> My DH is out tonite & Ive just eaten nearly a whole tub of Hagaan Daz :blush::blush::blush:

Totally understandable. Those things are small! :icecream:


----------



## pixie23

Guess we both gave into temptation, I undid my entire day with a burrito from the freezer. So bad for me, but so good for my taste buds. I completely understand!


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> My DH is out tonite & Ive just eaten nearly a whole tub of Hagaan Daz :blush::blush::blush:[/SIZE]
> 
> Totally understandable. Those things are small! :icecream:Click to expand...


I even ate it with a small spoon ~ To make it last longer! :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

You know what's good, Ben & Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch.


----------



## KellyC75

You Guys in the US have sooooo many lovely things to eat :munch: :pizza: :icecream:

Everytime I come on holiday there I put on about a stone! (14lbs) :dohh:

I love the cinnamon ~ peanut butter ~ cold beer in hot weather! :drunk:


----------



## KellyC75

The only thing that I think we have better here, than in Florida are great indian restaurants :thumbup:

Although, a spicy indian meal in the heat doesnt really appeal, mayby thats why! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Girls ~ Been lovely catching up with you all 

But ~ Im shattered :sleep: Off to bed now

'Speak' soon :flower:


----------



## pixie23

Cinnamon isn't used in the UK?


----------



## pixie23

I should get going as well, I haven't touched my school work for the day! I'll be back in the evening.


----------



## hakunamatata

I chubbed up pretty good in Italy with all the pasta and wine!

It depends in the US where you are. Where DH and I live, the food isn't all that fab. But if you go out to eastern Mass, like closer to Boston or Cape Cod, the food is pretty great.

I think I'm making grilled chicken burritos tonight, not so bad for food, I mean the chicken is grilled and the cheese is lowfat, so whatevs.

We get those skinny cow ice cream sandwiches, they aren't bad at all for lowfat. Nothing beats Ben & Jerry's or Haagen Daz though! I think my favorite HD flavor is dulce de leche.


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> Cinnamon isn't used in the UK?

Not as much as in the US :nope: 

We did have a 'cinnabon' but it closed down :dohh:

.....That reminds me ~ I was so excited when they opened a 'taco bell' here :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks HK, I dont want to change my number if I can help it, but I really dont want this sort of thing to happen every few weeks, just because she is annoyed at something. I hadnt thought of that. Think I will look into blocking the number. I thought staying away from my mums would help with less arguing, but it doesnt really seem to have. :( 

I was naughty this week, I ate a big bar of white chocolate, so I dont know how I lost the 2lbs :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> Cinnamon isn't used in the UK?

Or peanut butter? AND NO COLD BEER??? :rofl:

I wanted to visit London.... :haha:


----------



## pixie23

making me so hungry! I promise, I'm really going now...


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Nothing beats Ben & Jerry's or Haagen Daz though! I think my favorite HD flavor is dulce de leche.

Belgian chocolate gets my vote :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Cinnamon isn't used in the UK?
> 
> Or peanut butter? AND NO COLD BEER??? :rofl:
> 
> I wanted to visit London.... :haha:Click to expand...

Dont get me wrong, we do have peanut butter, in jars....But not really in anything else :nope:

Oh & cold beer :drunk: We do have that, just not much sunshine to enjoy it in ~ Unless your quick! :haha:

We have good indian restaurants though :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Thanks HK, I dont want to change my number if I can help it, but I really dont want this sort of thing to happen every few weeks, just because she is annoyed at something. I hadnt thought of that. Think I will look into blocking the number. I thought staying away from my mums would help with less arguing, but it doesnt really seem to have. :(
> 
> I was naughty this week, I ate a big bar of white chocolate, so I dont know how I lost the 2lbs :haha:

I lost 2 lbs this week and gained it right back, good thing DH is making me go hiking in a few minutes. Gotta go change clothes. Toodles!


----------



## pixie23

moving to England in August is gonna be such a crazy experience. I can't wait! Luckily all of my family will still be in the states so they can mail me things that I can't get in the UK.


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> I was naughty this week, I ate a big bar of white chocolate, so I dont know how I lost the 2lbs :haha:

I must get me some of this weight loss white chocolate :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Kelly - DH and I love making Indian food at home! It's one of our faves!

Okay I'm really going now LOL - talk to you all later!


----------



## pixie23

I'm really going too... logging off now


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> moving to England in August is gonna be such a crazy experience. I can't wait! Luckily all of my family will still be in the states so they can mail me things that I can't get in the UK.

What makes you move over here? :shrug: Are you moving permanantly? (sorry if youve already said?)

I am emigrating early next year too :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Im really going too......:wave:

Unless you wanna talk more food! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

KellyC75 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> moving to England in August is gonna be such a crazy experience. I can't wait! Luckily all of my family will still be in the states so they can mail me things that I can't get in the UK.
> 
> What makes you move over here? :shrug: Are you moving permanantly? (sorry if youve already said?)
> 
> I am emigrating early next year too :wacko:Click to expand...

I wanna move someone far away and exotic!!! :cry: Too bad DH will NEVER leave here - he gets nervous going more than 50 miles from home. :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Haha, the white chocolate was actually Fair trade with crispy bits in it... so maybe because there was less chocolate, because of the crispy bits, it helped with the weight :rofl:

I dont think I could ever move from the area I am in, how boring am I. I just like to be enar my family.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hiya all! I absolutely LOVED reading all of your birthstories! The good ones and those that left me a bit horrified! :cry: It's still great to read how well it ended for everyone. 

Well, I have 3 birthstories, so I'll try to keep it short!

With my eldest, I had to get an induction because fluid started leaking for 3 days without any contractions. The induction worked beautifully and I laboured at home for a few hours (went out for breakfast with hubby...was great!). Got to hospital when I was 3cm dilated. Walked up and down and after being in labour for 6 hours, I got the epi at 4cm dilated. I wasn't in much pain, but I was having a trial labour (I'm VERY small and baby was big) so it was good to get the epi in case of a c-sect. Unfortunately, the anaestheologist (sp?) poked the needle in too deep (pain beyond belief) and had to do it twice. After another 4 hours of unsuccessful labour, baby stuck at 5cm dilation, and I had to get a c-sect. It went without glitches and baby was born fat, screaming, peeing and the most beautiful sight on earth. Two days later the epidural headaches started and I was given a patch (blood drawn from your arm and injected into your spinal column.) Again pain beyond belief. It didn't work, and I suffered epidural headaches for 10 days. I also got an infection in the uterus and it took my gynae 3 months of fighting really hard to save it for me. She succeeded in the end, thank goodness.

Second baby I wanted a VBAC since she was a tiny thing (IUGR). Not nearly as big as her brother was (in fact, about 2/3's the size of him, LOL). Fortunately, at 37 weeks I went for a check-up and the gynae immediately saw baby was in trouble. The monitor confirmed it, baby was in distress and had to be taken out immediately. (The gynae said afterwards she wouldn't have lived another 3 hours. The placenta was totally dead.) An emergency c-sect was performed, without any glitches. Spinal didn't hurt at all, and only one poke was necessary. Baby was born without making a sound, small, and beautiful. She only gave one tiny mew when they rubbed her. I got to hold her a few secs, then she was taken to NICU where she was admitted and put on a CPAP machine. She had water on the lungs and pneumonia. It was touch and go for a few days, then she got much better and after 9 days she was released. She was so very very small, and just absolutely precious.

Third baby I again went into labour at 37 weeks, but gynae was able to stop the contractions for a few hours. We were afraid of a repeat baby in NICU, that's why we wanted to prolong pregnancy (placenta was doing good and baby wasn't in distress this time). Labour was persistant and I had to take medication to stop contractions quite a few times. After 4 days, it was impossible to stop it any longer. And my c-sect wound was tearing on the inside. So I had my 3rd c-section. This time, the spinal again hurt terribly and the first failed again, so they had to poke me a 2nd time. I squealed like a little pig from the pain. Baby was born fat, screaming, beautiful but turning blue. They had to suction him before he was fine. We were so relieved. It was a beautiful experience, and healed me from my horrors of the previous birth where we almost lost baby.

Oh, someone asked about backpain. After my first botched epi, I got the backpain. It got a bit better after about 9 months, but to this day, I sit with it. Nothing they can do about it, except give me some cocktail of drugs to experiment. Which I declined, since the pain isn't _that_ bad. Oh, and they gave me an MRI to check for other causes. They don't believe me much that it was caused by the epi. But I never had backpain before the birth of my son, and since then I've had it almost daily. Just a dull ache, mostly late in the day. I can live with it, really it's not too bad. As long as no one touch that specific point where the needle went in. Then I scream. LOL.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Shabutie said:


> I dont think I could ever move from the area I am in, how boring am I. I just like to be enar my family.

Same here!! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

pichi said:


> Haha I'm going to have to shout I'm in labour! And scream so they know haha. Did anyone read mine? :Blush:

Beautiful. I liked your description of having c section as someone digging into the bottom of their purse. That's exactly what it felt like for me!:haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

I am visiting London in the next year...not sure when but we were invited by some family I have there that I haven't seen since my last trip over 10 years ago.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I love everybody's birth stories!

I also enjoyed all the chitchat about food. Made me hungry.:haha:I couldn't live without cinnamon and peanut butter. Someone mention Haggen Daaz. My favorite icecream is Ben & Jerrys phish food (chocolate, fudge swirl, marshmallow, chocolate fish pieces, caramel.)Yum. 

Alas, still trying to flick off those last 5 pregnancy pounds.

Good night everyone! :sleep:Tomorrow's Saturday!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

I can't sleep, so I'm catching up on the day which was very chatty, and partially it is because I'm hungry which the current topics are not helping alieve. This week I ate out 4....5? times... not good for my cholesterol or diet, but it was yummy and I figure I can work on it... later.... I went to a candy store to buy a gift for a co-worker and of course had to pick up a little for myself, and so I was like a kid in a candy store, except that I'm not a kid, but everyone else in the store was, and I felt really old..... but I had an 80 year old client tell me on the phone today that I sounded younger on the phone than in person, so I think that could be a good thing?

Congrats to all those who lost some weight this week! I'm not weighing myself till after the wedding, but I'm thinking this wasn't a great week either way. But if it is any help a few months ago I completely changed what I ate, a lot more fruits and vegetables, less carbs, and cooking everything at home and in two weeks I lost 10lbs, so it can be done, I just find sticking to it harder and not as fun as eating a hamburger!!!

My OH and I talk about moving all the time, but we are very clear that if we did move it would only be to Ottawa because he works for the federal government so that would be an endless supply of jobs for him, for me it would a lot less jobs, but wtv. We LOVE Montreal, but the politics here are really dumb and there is still so much animosity between english and french ppl, which is really sad. In part we would like our kids to grow up in a different environmet than we did, but it is really important to us that they be bilingual and in Ottawa that would be harder than Montreal... so we talk about it, but I'm not sure we would do it. With the exception of language, construction, potholes, highways that collapse, a bridge that is about to collapse, dirty politics, lots of stripclubs... this is an awesome city, great food (including good Indian), lots of alcohol, no warm beer, and always something to do....

I really am rambling, so sorry for that. But I can't sleep and my stomach is rumbling and now I really want to eat white chocolate.... Thanks for reading! :)


----------



## pixie23

KellyC75 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> moving to England in August is gonna be such a crazy experience. I can't wait! Luckily all of my family will still be in the states so they can mail me things that I can't get in the UK.
> 
> What makes you move over here? :shrug: Are you moving permanantly? (sorry if youve already said?)
> 
> I am emigrating early next year too :wacko:Click to expand...

My hubby's job is moving us to England, we should be there for 3 to 4 years! I'm really excited to have a baby out there because I was born over there because my parents were stationed there due to my dad being in the US Air Force. It will be something cool to have in common with my kids. When I was growing up I always loved telling people that I was born in England, my friends always thought it was so cool - I'm sure it's not very exciting for those of you who were born and raised there!

Where will you be moving?




mouse_chicky said:


> I love everybody's birth stories!
> 
> I also enjoyed all the chitchat about food. Made me hungry.:haha:I couldn't live without cinnamon and peanut butter. Someone mention Haggen Daaz. My favorite icecream is Ben & Jerrys phish food (chocolate, fudge swirl, marshmallow, chocolate fish pieces, caramel.)Yum.

mmmm... Ben and Jerry's Phish Food is one of my faves too!


----------



## skybluheaven

Everyone keeps talking about ice cream...I haven't had it in over two years...first bc I developed a sudden bad allergy to egg...and many of my fave ice creams have egg (like all starbucks ice cream and most others that have any kind of brownie or cookie pieces in them)...then bc after I had kya she has bad issues with milk and soy....I breastfeed sooo I have to limit my instals of milk and soy pretty low so it doesn't bother her...which means I have to cut out stuff like ice cream bc if im gonna eat dairy it needs to be something with enough nutrional value that its worth the amount of milk and soy...and well ice creamjust has too much dairy.

So I eat an egg free and very lot soy/milk diet....this also cuts out almost all fastfood. 

U know I used to ask God to give me the strength to lead a healthier life so I would one day be able to be around a loonng time for my kids....well God has jokes bc instead of giving me strength he just made me and my baby allergic to most the good stuff. Lol

So I now eat healthy bc I don't really have a choice!!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Just got back from another grad party. It was fun! Had a kabob BBQ earlier and then talked around a bonfire :) 

Skyblueheaven - Wow hun, you really went through a lot and you're so strong! Thanks for sharing your story and i'm sorry for your losses. For #2 I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and a wonderful labor... you deserve it! 

Shabutie - I'm sorry for your losses as well and i'm absolutely appalled at how your sister treats you! I really think the two of you need some space for awhile and when she grows up a bit maybe you can sit down and have a serious chat with her. She's really missing out on having a wonderful sister and neice in her life and hopefully someday she will realize that. Big hugs to you!

Your guys birth stories are really making me doubt myself on the epidural. It went so well for me the first time. I didn't feel a thing when they stuck the needle in and it was done in 2 seconds. The epidural made labor go so smoothly and i didn't have any back pain afterwards. Now i'm freaking out because i recommended it to a couple of my prego friends... and that comment on paralysis :shock:

:hissy: Now i'm gonna have to re-research pain relief for #2. I really am a wimp and i know i will chicken out of going all natural!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Just got back from another grad party. It was fun! Had a kabob BBQ earlier and then talked around a bonfire :) 

Skyblueheaven - Wow hun, you really went through a lot and your so strong! Thanks for sharing your story and i'm sorry for your losses. For #2 I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and a wonderful labor... you deserve it! 

Shabutie - I'm sorry for your losses as well and i'm absolutely appalled at how your sister treats you! I really think the two of you need some space for awhile and when she grows up a bit maybe you can sit down and have a serious chat with her. She's really missing out on having a wonderful sister and neice in her life and hopefully someday she will realize that. Big hugs to you!

Your guys birth stories are really making me doubt myself on the epidural. It went so well for me the first time. I didn't feel a thing when they stuck the needle in and it was done in 2 seconds. The epidural made labor go so smoothly and i didn't have any back pain afterwards. Now i'm freaking out because i recommended it to a couple of my prego friends... and that comment on paralysis :shock:

:hissy: Now i'm gonna have to re-research pain relief for #2. I really am a wimp and i know i will chicken out of going natural!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> Everyone keeps talking about ice cream...I haven't had it in over two years...first bc I developed a sudden bad allergy to egg...and many of my fave ice creams have egg (like all starbucks ice cream and most others that have any kind of brownie or cookie pieces in them)...then bc after I had kya she has bad issues with milk and soy....I breastfeed sooo I have to limit my instals of milk and soy pretty low so it doesn't bother her...which means I have to cut out stuff like ice cream bc if im gonna eat dairy it needs to be something with enough nutrional value that its worth the amount of milk and soy...and well ice creamjust has too much dairy.
> 
> So I eat an egg free and very lot soy/milk diet....this also cuts out almost all fastfood.
> 
> U know I used to ask God to give me the strength to lead a healthier life so I would one day be able to be around a loonng time for my kids....well God has jokes bc instead of giving me strength he just made me and my baby allergic to most the good stuff. Lol
> 
> So I now eat healthy bc I don't really have a choice!!!!

:hugs: 

I rarely eat ice cream and fatty foods. My biggest problem is sugar :( I could seriously live off licorice, starburst, circus peanuts, and skittles! I used to keep licorice in my house specifically to much on for whenever i needed to sit down and watch a good movie. I'm better though and ever since i've started trying to lose weight it's become pretty much habit to drink water and eat healthy. Which is good because otherwise i'd probably be in dentures by the time i'm 30 :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

I would still recommend an epidural...I mean its not everyone that has issues...I just have a very high tolerance for pain medications of all types...even when I've had to have those shots at the denist...they have to give me like 3 or 4. The stuff they use to numb ur gum is similar to what they use to numb the area of the back when they give the epi so I should have known it wouldn't work lol

I just tell people to go as long as they can without meds...but if they think they need it then do it...we are not superheros...and we want the day to be enjoyable. I think its a very personal choice and everyone is different.


----------



## skybluheaven

Iheartbaby#1--- My issue is the other version of sugar....carbs...I love pasta...breads...potatoes


----------



## Elski

Shabutie - your sister is harsh :nope: I think you need to have nothing to do with her until she can speak to you civilly.

Hakuna - sorry, I've only just got your email and seen the posts about voting! I forgot! Have I missed the deadline?

Mmmmm, food! Ben & Jerrys Coconutterly is LUSH and their Macademia nut one! I'm a chocolate addict, have tons of it every day :blush: apart from that I eat quite healthily.

Pixie - where abouts in UK are you moving to? (sorry if you've already said). My OH and I lived in Canada for a while and have a house there, I'm dying to go back, it's a perfect place to raise kids, I love it.

Happy Saturday everyone! :happydance:


----------



## skybluheaven

Elski.....if I haven't told u before...I love ur pic ur using for ur profile!!! Such a big smile...lol makes me smile everytime I see it!!!


----------



## Elski

skybluheaven said:


> Elski.....if I haven't told u before...I love ur pic ur using for ur profile!!! Such a big smile...lol makes me smile everytime I see it!!!

Haha, awww thanks, it makes me laugh too! It's the cheesiest grin ever. It was taken on Christmas Day and was her reaction to getting an Iggle Piggle cuddly toy :)


----------



## skybluheaven

Wow maybe I should see if I can find one of those for kya...if it makes a grin like that happen!!!


----------



## Elski

Haha! He's from a babies TV show called In The Night Garden - You should download an episode and see what Kya thinks of it, Esmé absolutely loves it and has done since she was about 9 months old!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhCuSxLdAeI

Kinda reminds me of the teletubbies only The Night Garden is way cuter lol. Gonna see what Jack thinks when he wakes up too :) He's not 9 months but he loves babytv.


----------



## skybluheaven

Kya is about 8 and a half months now...so maybe she would be in that good age range for it...as of now she likes "King of the Hill" lol don't know if u have that show where u are from...but its not really meant for lil kids but it is a cartoon so I guess why not!!!


----------



## Elski

Yeah, I guess it is like a modern day Teletubbies! It's a bit trippy - think the writers compiled it while on psychedelic drugs - but it's got all the kind of things in that babies are fascinated by!


----------



## skybluheaven

Teletubies frighten me lol


----------



## Elski

I've seen King of the Hill advertised as they show it on Sky TV but never watched an episode, is it any good?


----------



## skybluheaven

^^^^ lmao

I think many shows were created while on drugs like acid!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

King of the Hill is right up there with South Park and Family Guy if you've seen those? It's funny i think but definitely adult-type humor. I like those kind of shows.


----------



## skybluheaven

I guess it is...it depends on ur brand of humor. Its popular here....funny but not as vulgar as family guy<--- which kya also watches...but wont when she is able to understand. What they are saying!!! Lol


----------



## skybluheaven

I will say that I prefer king of the hill over family guy but I do watch both

Aren't they created by the same person???

American dad as well...which I watch too...so does Kya


----------



## Elski

I love Family Guy! I used to watch it all the time in Canada, some of the humour is so close to the bone, I love stuff like that :thumbup:


----------



## skybluheaven

Family guy does really push the envelope on some things..lol...it leaves u saying "I can't believe they just said that" but its ok bc they make fun of everyone


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Yeah King of the Hill is more in depth with the story line... i think i prefer it too. I completely forgot about American Dad. I've only seen 3 or 4 episodes but it seems really funny.


----------



## skybluheaven

We watch it bc it comes on here...then the show "my name is Earl" comes on...so she watches a cartoon then I watch a show lol


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

If you think family guy is bad though you should see Drawn Together. I've seen pretty much every episode and sometimes its just like.... :shock:


----------



## skybluheaven

Im supposed to be working from home during the day...not watching tv lol....but im a personal assistant and
Y only job is to make calls...book flights..hotel rooms...send thank u letters blah blah blah. My boss is cool...only a few years older than me and too rich for his own good. He is attending the mtv movie awards coming up....grrrrr why can't I have a cool life!!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> If you think family guy is bad though you should see Drawn Together. I've seen pretty much every episode and sometimes its just like.... :shock:

 Ill have to check it out!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Ok well its 2:16am here...guess I should get a lil sleep


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> If you think family guy is bad though you should see Drawn Together. I've seen pretty much every episode and sometimes its just like.... :shock:
> 
> Ill have to check it out!!!Click to expand...

It's pretty good :thumbup: The main characters are all based off characters from other cartoons.

There's one based off superman, betty boop, link from zelda, pikachu from pokemon, even one based off spongebob lol. I couldn't tell you who foxy and spanky ham the pig are based off of but those are the ones i know.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I should go to bed too. You have the same time zone as me skyblueheaven :)


----------



## Elski

Yes, get to bed immediately girls! It's 08.30am here so I'm allowed to be up and about :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thanks Elski :haha: On that note ... :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

Sleep well US Girls :sleep:

& Good morning Uk Girls :flower:



pixie23 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> moving to England in August is gonna be such a crazy experience. I can't wait! Luckily all of my family will still be in the states so they can mail me things that I can't get in the UK.
> 
> What makes you move over here? :shrug: Are you moving permanantly? (sorry if youve already said?)
> 
> I am emigrating early next year too :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby's job is moving us to England, we should be there for 3 to 4 years! I'm really excited to have a baby out there because I was born over there because my parents were stationed there due to my dad being in the US Air Force. It will be something cool to have in common with my kids. When I was growing up I always loved telling people that I was born in England, my friends always thought it was so cool - I'm sure it's not very exciting for those of you who were born and raised there!
> 
> Where will you be moving?Click to expand...

Im glad your excited about moving here to the Uk :thumbup: Makes 'having' to re-locate so much easier :winkwink:

We are moving to Western Australia :winkwink:



Elski said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> Elski.....if I haven't told u before...I love ur pic ur using for ur profile!!! Such a big smile...lol makes me smile everytime I see it!!!
> 
> Haha, awww thanks, it makes me laugh too! It's the cheesiest grin ever. It was taken on Christmas Day and was her reaction to getting an Iggle Piggle cuddly toy :)Click to expand...

Love it too :cloud9: How cute


----------



## Shabutie

Morning all! :wave:

I cancelleed my plans for lunch with friends because not feeling in a good mood after yesterday, so dont think id of benn great company, so im just going to stat in and feed amara her 1st banana... which no doubt will lead to needing a bath :haha: I should get cracking on my wedding favour boxes, but its just so boring and repetative! lol

:flower:


----------



## Elski

Thanks KellyC :hugs:

What's going in your favour boxes, Shabutie?


----------



## hakunamatata

*The results are in for WTT'er of the Week...

With several votes, we have a TIE this week!!!!!

Congratulations to SHABUTIE and KELLYC75!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :fool: :wohoo:​


----------



## skybluheaven

:thumbup::happydance: So excited Shabutie and kellyc75!!!! great choices!!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

*good morning and afternoon to all yall lovely ladies!!!!*:dance:


----------



## skybluheaven

HMMM I see no one is here but me!!!! Well dont say I didnt visit lol


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm drifting in and out before work! Received my copy of TCOYF today and as soon as I get to work, I'm reading it!


----------



## skybluheaven

*Ok new game......we are gonna play THE GREAT CHAT WAR!!! Everone who wants to play just pm me. I will divide everyone in 2 groups and each group will have their on post in the secret garden. Whichever one has the most comments at the end of time frame wins!!! Just a game designed to get everyone better acquainted. Plus we will see who the chattiest people are. At the end both groups will vote for their chat MVC (Most valuable chatter)*


----------



## skybluheaven

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I'm drifting in and out before work! Received my copy of TCOYF today and as soon as I get to work, I'm reading it!

Awww have a great day at work!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooooh you know I want in, I'm super chatty!


----------



## skybluheaven

Already had u added lol...u don't get a choice!!!! U have to play!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

I want to play tooooo :D


----------



## pichi

I'm not sure what it is :S am I being thick


----------



## mouse_chicky

skybluheaven said:


> Kya is about 8 and a half months now...so maybe she would be in that good age range for it...as of now she likes "King of the Hill" lol don't know if u have that show where u are from...but its not really meant for lil kids but it is a cartoon so I guess why not!!!

It's funny that your lo likes King of the Hill. DH and I watch it all the time, and Kara does take notice. It's all about the colors and exuberant characters, huh? She also likes to watch Paula Dean and Randy from Say Yes to the Dress. :haha:
Referring to your earlier post, I admire you for having to deal with the dairy issue, but I like the way you mentioned how God arranged everything just so. (I had to give up milk products while I was breastfeeding.) This is off-topic, but that reminds me of when I was in high school and my family wanted to move from a trailer to a house, but my dad wasn't willing. So God thought it'd be funny to put a family of skunks under the trailer which shortly thereafter convinced Dad that it was time to move.:dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm starting to notice who's online at the bottom of the thread. Bluehadeda, Kellysays2u, are you there? Hi!


----------



## pixie23

Elski: We'll be moving to the Leeds/Harrogate area.

skyblueheaven: I make dairy free ice cream in my blender. You need a high power blender, but here's how you do it:
cut bananas into quarters and freeze them
once they are frozen you can blend them until creamy - if it's too thick you can add some water
then you can add anything such as vanilla extract, mint, cacao or cocoa powder, fruit, and blend or mix it in
and you can add any toppings you like once blending is finished such as chocolate chips or syrups
it's completely up to you and you will know exactly what you are putting into it! Plus it's so healthy you can even eat it for breakfast!


I enjoy King of the Hill, I'm from the southern states so it is relatable for me. My grandad always says "I'll tell you what" - with the Texan accent and all. lol


----------



## pixie23

Also, before I forget,

Congrats to KellyC75 and Shabutie!


----------



## mouse_chicky

That recipe sounds yummy! I might try it!

Congrats Shabutie and KellyC75!


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> *The results are in for WTT'er of the Week...
> 
> With several votes, we have a TIE this week!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to SHABUTIE and KELLYC75!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :fool: :wohoo:​

Thankyou to all that voted for me....Im truly honoured :hugs: 

Congratulations also to Shabutie :happydance:



skybluheaven said:


> HMMM I see no one is here but me!!!! Well dont say I didnt visit lol


Hi Skybluheaven :wave: Sorry I missed you today ~ Hope you are well

Im sorry I cant join in your new game :nope: Not on facebook


----------



## Shabutie

:kiss:Thank you everyone!! :kiss:

Really does mean alot, I've had a naff week and your all lovely, glad I have you girls to turn to! :hugs:

I find it weird that me and kelly voted for each other, and we both are WTT'er! :haha:

Elski: My wedding favours have a bit of wedding cake, homemade coconut ice and peppermint creams in my colour scheme, these chocolate things with a green sugar coating, white toffee bon bons. 

My favour boxes are quite big, and are white, and I am decorating them with balck cut out flower shapes, and then green glitter glue in the middle of each flower.

I hope everyone has had a great saturday, i ahve spent it round my mums, as my sister was out, and it was lovely. Tomorrow I will be doing housework :(

The new game sounds good, off to PM I go!


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> Elski: We'll be moving to the Leeds/Harrogate area.
> 
> skyblueheaven: I make dairy free ice cream in my blender. You need a high power blender, but here's how you do it:
> cut bananas into quarters and freeze them
> once they are frozen you can blend them until creamy - if it's too thick you can add some water
> then you can add anything such as vanilla extract, mint, cacao or cocoa powder, fruit, and blend or mix it in
> and you can add any toppings you like once blending is finished such as chocolate chips or syrups
> it's completely up to you and you will know exactly what you are putting into it! Plus it's so healthy you can even eat it for breakfast!
> 
> 
> I enjoy King of the Hill, I'm from the southern states so it is relatable for me. My grandad always says "I'll tell you what" - with the Texan accent and all. lol


I will have to try that...I just gave up on most sweets lol

I am from the deep south...my SIL is from austin texas.


----------



## skybluheaven

KELLYC75!!!!

I know...it makes me sad but its just easier to make the threads there...u know im gonna have to make u a facebook account and we will be ur only friends lol


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Congrats KellyC75 and Shabutie!!!!! Well deserved :) :happydance:

OOOOH i wanna join the new game! *raises hand*


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Yeah Kelly you should totally have a bnb-only facebook account! You can even make your name KellyC75 if you don't want to give out any personal information :)


----------



## Shabutie

Just wanted to share a few pics of Amara with her Banana today! <3


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats to Shabutie and KellyC75!!! 

Thanks for sharing those pics, they are super cute! 

Skybluheaven I would like to play that new game please! :)

Today we went and played paintball with our bridal parties, there were hundreds of ppl there, and everyone got to wear camouflage, however my OH and I got to wear orange jumpsuits, mine had a veil and his had tuxedo tails and a bowtie on the front. We were super cute and very easy targets, fun.. but ouch...


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies mayi join you ill be ttc in august so hoping for a 2012 baby 

L xx


----------



## Shabutie

vitfawifetobe said:


> Hey ladies mayi join you ill be ttc in august so hoping for a 2012 baby
> 
> L xx


:wave:

Welcome! :flower: Were a great bunch of girls! :thumbup: We talk about so many random things, its fab! We welcome all new commers! The more gthe merrier! 

August is coming round quick huh?!?

I'm Jess BTW!


----------



## Shabutie

1 Month and 3 weeks till my OH is home, and we start TTC... the minute he is home, straight to bed we go :rofl: he's gonna feel like his birthday and xmas have all come at once!


----------



## pixie23

Shabutie said:


> 1 Month and 3 weeks till my OH is home, and we start TTC... the minute he is home, straight to bed we go :rofl: he's gonna feel like his birthday and xmas have all come at once!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Right? That's how we're gonna be in Aug/Sept. too! :happydance: We would've tried this w/out protection this last weekend when I got to visit him (I was ovulating and everything), but I have an endoscopy on monday that I cannot be preggo during. 
We tried back dec-april with no luck, I am itching to be pg!
It sucks being forced to wait. :wacko:

Shabutie: The pics of Amara are so cute! 

trgirl308: Your paintball adventures sound really fun. Very creative!
 
vitfawifetobe: Welcome to Autumn Acorns, we'd love to have you!


----------



## skybluheaven

Pixie....sorry if I missed it but why do u have to have an endoscopy??????






Yes the banana pics are too cute...I think I got one of Kyas emerging teeth on film let me look



YES WE DO WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS HAPPILY!!!!

I've started taking things like evening primrose oil to help when we TTC.


----------



## Shabutie

Skybluheaven, I dont know why but I have only just noticed Kya's middle name is Audrey :dohh: as that is my nan's name too :D


----------



## Shabutie

Hi ladies, I dont know why but when I hear the Rihanna song, 'California King Bed' it makes me think about OH and start to tear up, I dont get why, as I first heard it on the tv on an advert, Do you girls have a song that makes you feel like this, or am I a sad :wacko:

lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

What a cute pic, Shabutie! She looked like she really enjoyed it. I gave Kara very thin rice cereal for the first time today, and she was so funny. :haha:(She kind of tried to suck the spoon like a bottle; does that mean maybe she's not ready?:shrug:)
It sounds like you had a fun time with your bridal party trgirl. I've never been paintballing, but it's definitely on my to-do list.
Welcome vitfawifetobe!!! :hi: Join our craziness!:headspin:
You guys reminded me that it really is less than 2 months til August. Yikes!:shock:
I started taking prenatals yesterday. It seemed like I just stopped taking them.
You're not sad at all Shabutie. Both DH and I cry:cry: when we hear the song "I Can't Stop Loving You" by Elton John. Whenever we get into a big fight, all we need is one of us to play it for us to cut it out.


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> HMMM I see no one is here but me!!!! Well dont say I didnt visit lol

You had just missed me! I had to shower and get ready to go to MIL's.



skybluheaven said:


> Already had u added lol...u don't get a choice!!!! U have to play!!!!

:thumbup:




skybluheaven said:


> KELLYC75!!!!
> 
> I know...it makes me sad but its just easier to make the threads there...u know im gonna have to make u a facebook account and we will be ur only friends lol

This is an excellent idea!



vitfawifetobe said:


> Hey ladies mayi join you ill be ttc in august so hoping for a 2012 baby
> 
> L xx

Welcome!!!



Shabutie said:


> Hi ladies, I dont know why but when I hear the Rihanna song, 'California King Bed' it makes me think about OH and start to tear up, I dont get why, as I first heard it on the tv on an advert, Do you girls have a song that makes you feel like this, or am I a sad :wacko:
> 
> lol

I'm the same way about certain songs. Though I can't remember which ones make me feel emotional. Oh wait I've got one. Toy Soldiers by Martika. I don't bawl or anything, I just get choked up. And Time of Your Life by Green Day because it makes me think of my aunt who passed. And Hands by Jewel. Breathe by Jordin Sparks. Oh crap I guess there are quite a few songs lol


----------



## Shabutie

I wish me and OH had a song, but we dont. Maybe our first dance song at our wedding can be... but this still isnt decided. :haha:

Well its 2.30am, I havent washed the bottles or made them for tomorrow, im so bad. lol. better start now! Would it be wrong to do a quick load of washing? :rofl:

ETA: I gave up, and washed 1 bottle, i'll do the rest in the morning, im not in the mood for bottle washing and making. lol


----------



## trgirl308

skybluheaven said:


> Pixie....sorry if I missed it but why do u have to have an endoscopy??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the banana pics are too cute...I think I got one of Kyas emerging teeth on film let me look
> 
> 
> 
> YES WE DO WELCOME ALL NEW MEMBERS HAPPILY!!!!
> 
> I've started taking things like evening primrose oil to help when we TTC.

umm... don't know if it is just me but what it the primrose oil for?


----------



## skybluheaven

It helps ur cervical mucus be "friendly" to sperm...u don't take it ur whole cycle..at least I don't.

Many women have issues getting pregnant quickly bc their cervical mucus isn't inviting to sperm.

There are tons of lil things u can do to make ur body be in the best shape to get pregnant...im starting now so hopefully it wont take me forever to get prego lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

hmm, if I ever get my AF back, I might try that


----------



## pixie23

skybluheaven said:


> Pixie....sorry if I missed it but why do u have to have an endoscopy??????
> 
> 
> I've started taking things like evening primrose oil to help when we TTC.

I have had stomach issues my entire life, but I didn't realize how bad it was until a few years ago. For the past 3 or 4 years I have been feeling it much more and it has really been interrupting my life. My abdomen is tender to the touch and my stomach is upset A LOT. I was going to the doctor for a while but my insurance didn't cover much so I stopped going to the doctor, now that I have much better insurance I have been going to my doctor and doctor after doctor they just give me meds for acid reflux and then when it has shown that it isn't going to help, I end up moving and have to start all over again. I finally moved again and my newest doctor gave me a referral(sp?) to a gastroenteroligist. Thank God, getting this referral has been a true blessing in actually getting tests run! Over the last couple of weeks I've had about 15 viles of blood taken, an ultrasound, and I have an endoscopy scheduled for next week. I'm not putting off TTC any longer than aug though, because when we move I don't want to start from square one again with a new doctor. Sorry for this being so much information. :wacko:



skybluheaven said:


> It helps ur cervical mucus be "friendly" to sperm...u don't take it ur whole cycle..at least I don't.
> 
> Many women have issues getting pregnant quickly bc their cervical mucus isn't inviting to sperm.
> 
> There are tons of lil things u can do to make ur body be in the best shape to get pregnant...im starting now so hopefully it wont take me forever to get prego lol

So do you just take it around the time of ovulation?


----------



## pixie23

Shabutie said:


> Hi ladies, I dont know why but when I hear the Rihanna song, 'California King Bed' it makes me think about OH and start to tear up, I dont get why, as I first heard it on the tv on an advert, Do you girls have a song that makes you feel like this, or am I a sad :wacko:
> 
> lol

I don't know that I've heard this song, but I'm more emotional than most pregnant women haha. There are loads of songs, movies, TV shows, and commercials that make me cry.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay, girls. I have a mystery. I sent my superlative votes to the wrong person potentially. I think it was iheartbaby#1. Oopsie! I need to get them to skybluheaven.


----------



## skybluheaven

Pixie....no not too much info...i used to have bad issues with my tummy....it would burn and feel hollow and hurt even if I had recently eaten sometimes...I had a few other issues but I don't know what happened...it suddenly stopped when I got pregnant...weird I know.

Good luck with ur tests...I hope its nothing bad

Evening primrose oil needs to be started on the first day of ur period and then stopped on ovulation or even a day or so before....bc if u get a bfp u want to stop taking it bc it does affect estrogen levels. But its safe...just not needed to be taken over and over when prego...however it helps in ttc


----------



## pixie23

I think I may have celiac disease (an allergy to gluten). I'm interested to see what my doctor has to say, I curious what has been ailing me!

Thanks! I'll have to look into the primrose oil!


----------



## pixie23

mouse_chicky said:


> hmm, if I ever get my AF back, I might try that

What happened to AF? As annoying as it is to have her, it is also annoying when she dissappears and you don't know when she'll be back.


----------



## skybluheaven

Now that u say allergy...I suddenly became allergic to eggs when I was pregnant and stopped ratting them....maybe that's why it went away!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Maybe u sent them to me and it just didnt come through...I have had mails people say they sent go mia!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Did AF not come back bc ur breastfeeding?? Mine just came back like 2 or 3 months ago but was very irregular...like I got one...didnt get one for 7 weeks then got one...and then got another light one 2 and a half weeks later...so now we will see if she comes back right this time.

I've got this app on my phone that helps me track at and possible ovulation days


----------



## pixie23

skybluheaven said:


> Now that u say allergy...I suddenly became allergic to eggs when I was pregnant and stopped ratting them....maybe that's why it went away!!!

you are probably right, some allergies present themselves in very odd ways. Until a few months ago when my mom asked me if I had heard of celiac disease, I always thought that allergies to food were itching and swelling of the throat and tounge, not stomach pains - I have learned a lot since then.


----------



## skybluheaven

Look in ur sent folder and see if u sent it to me...if u did it didnt make it but u should be able to copy...past and resend


----------



## skybluheaven

Pixie....our family has a bad history with allergies. I know that allergies usually cause the itching swelling and intolerances are more gastro related. However as Kyas allergy doc says...intolerances are just as bad as allergies...just they wont cause ur throat to swell shut and die....BUT they can cause so much pain u will wish u could curl up and die!!!

Her doctor also said that most people are born with allergies then grow out of them and I was a weirdo bc I grew Into my allergy lol

I will say this...now looking back I noticed eggs starting to upset my tummy when I was about 16 ish...theeen when I got prego suddenly they made my throat swell shut...it was bad!!! The doctor said it could either be the chemistry change in my body bc of pregnancy that made it worse or just years of subjecting myself to something I was intolerant to. She said this is why if a baby is intolerant to milk it is important to remove it from their diet and try to reintroduce it every few months...bc if an allergen is not removed u can never get over it...it will just make it worse. Of course its prolly to late for me and eggs...but if I would have stopped eating them back then...id may be able to eat them now.

Im super careful with Kyas diet and follow all the recommendations to avoid food allergies...this includes no solid food before at least 6 months of age...and watching close for small signs of food allergy which can be as simple as lots of sweating...restless sleep...lots and lots of hiccups..

Food allergies are scary!!! 

Im glad ur educating urself and getting the problem looked at....it would be hard for u to be allergic to that bc its in soooo much stuff but ehhhh so is eggs lol and i manage. I read the label on everything now lol


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I know i'm a bit behind here but Shabutie those pics of Amara are adorable!!!! You are doing BLW then? She looks like she's doing so well :)



mouse_chicky said:


> What a cute pic, Shabutie! She looked like she really enjoyed it. I gave Kara very thin rice cereal for the first time today, and she was so funny. :haha:(She kind of tried to suck the spoon like a bottle; does that mean maybe she's not ready?:shrug:)

I started Jack on rice cereal at 4 months as the doctor said to but didn't feel he was ready. I started him again about a week ago and he loves it. In between spoon fulls he gets impatient and starts trying to eat the mess off his bib :haha: I'm thinking about trying baby oatmeal next!

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/AliMarie2/SAM_1286.jpg


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

mouse_chicky i didn't receive anything sorry :( Otherwise I would just forward them on to skyblueheaven for you!


----------



## pixie23

iHeartbaby#1 - so cute!

skyblueheaven - dairy is upsetting to me, but I don't know how big of a problem it is - I still eat it here and there, hopefully the blood tests will provide answers.


----------



## skybluheaven

Do u mean blood allergy tests?


----------



## pixie23

Yes, I had a lot of blood allergy tests run. I even had a lactose one run in which I had to drink this awful gritty powder mixed in water and had my blood drawn 3 more times over a two hour period after I drank it :sick:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> Pixie....our family has a bad history with allergies. I know that allergies usually cause the itching swelling and intolerances are more gastro related. However as Kyas allergy doc says...intolerances are just as bad as allergies...just they wont cause ur throat to swell shut and die....BUT they can cause so much pain u will wish u could curl up and die!!!
> 
> Her doctor also said that most people are born with allergies then grow out of them and I was a weirdo bc I grew Into my allergy lol
> 
> I will say this...now looking back I noticed eggs starting to upset my tummy when I was about 16 ish...theeen when I got prego suddenly they made my throat swell shut...it was bad!!! The doctor said it could either be the chemistry change in my body bc of pregnancy that made it worse or just years of subjecting myself to something I was intolerant to. She said this is why if a baby is intolerant to milk it is important to remove it from their diet and try to reintroduce it every few months...bc if an allergen is not removed u can never get over it...it will just make it worse. Of course its prolly to late for me and eggs...but if I would have stopped eating them back then...id may be able to eat them now.
> 
> Im super careful with Kyas diet and follow all the recommendations to avoid food allergies...this includes no solid food before at least 6 months of age...and watching close for small signs of food allergy which can be as simple as lots of sweating...restless sleep...lots and lots of hiccups..
> 
> Food allergies are scary!!!
> 
> Im glad ur educating urself and getting the problem looked at....it would be hard for u to be allergic to that bc its in soooo much stuff but ehhhh so is eggs lol and i manage. I read the label on everything now lol

I really wanted to wait until 6 months to wean too :( My LO has silent reflux and he was prescribed Zantac at 2 months. Unfortunately it made him very sick and his heart rate was slower than normal so the doctor said it would be best to just wait the reflux out naturally. They did try switching us to Enfamil AR formula which is supposed to be thicker and help keep the milk in his tummy... he wasn't spitting up quite as much but still enough to cause him pain in his esophagus. That's when they told me to start him on infant cereal. I'm hoping not to start vegetables or fruit until 6 months.



pixie23 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 - so cute!
> 
> skyblueheaven - dairy is upsetting to me, but I don't know how big of a problem it is - I still eat it here and there, hopefully the blood tests will provide answers.

FX'd for you! I hope you get it all sorted. As far as the itching and swelling of the throat.. that's how it is for my OH with peanuts. He has to have an injection-thing (no idea what its actually called) with him at all times in case he swallows some by accident. I'm reaaaaally hoping my LO doesn't develop this... i ADORE peanut butter and especially did when i was little. I can imagine allergies would be (just as horrible) but different with things like gluten and dairy products though.


----------



## pixie23

Food allergies and sensitivities and intolerances are so weird.

iHeratbaby#1 - I hope your LO outgrows his acid reflux and

skyblueheaven - I hope your LO outgrows her allergies


----------



## skybluheaven

Kya almost refused to let me get proof of her l tooth coming in....as u will see in the pics...at first she is like HECK NO....then she slightly smiles...shows me some gum but no tooth...then finally A TOOTH PHOTO!!!

Sorry they are sideways lol
 



Attached Files:







2011-06-04_15-50-34_335.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2









2011-06-04_15-49-35_427.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









2011-06-04_15-49-29_498.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









2011-06-04_15-49-45_50.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pixie23

Awe, so crazy to think that something so little as a tooth can cause so much pain and discomfort. How has she handled her teething?


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Yaaay little Kya! :happydance: She's so cute!

Has her other bottom tooth started coming in yet? I've heard they usually follow each other.


----------



## skybluheaven

It is pefectly ok to feed rice cereal for reflux...honestly rice cereal is the least allergic food they can have. I buy beechnut brand rice cereal bc it only has rice flower and something sunflower based...and maybe something else....it had the least ingredients of all brands...I tried my hand at making some but don't do it all the time.

Oh and its called an epipen.

I have an epipen and kya has an epipen jr that we have to take everywhere too bc I wanna be on the safe side...that way if I try something new and she starts to swell...that epipen could save her life till help can get there.


Oh I am getting some free clothes from William Rast clothing company...if u don't know what that is its just a brand of clothes but its pricey so I like the benefits of working for them lol


----------



## XfairyhopesX

i cannot remember if i wrote on here so just incase lol

My name is Carly, im 29 and i'll be ttc no 2, Aiden is 1 year old at the mo and is gorge!!!

I love animals and food 
xx


----------



## pixie23

I just went to the william rast site, so chic, I had never heard of it before. That's awesome that you can get some free clothes!


----------



## skybluheaven

Iheartbaby#1-->yes the other tooth is currently breaking through the gum..kinda excited but I loved her gummy grins!!!

Pixie---> she has been fussy and at some point I think OMG MY BABY IS CRAZY....but really over all she is ok...the day its really breaki.g through gum is worse of course....she is such a lil trooper...I've been shocked at how well she's handled it. However don't get it twisted...my baby is spoiled and difficult!!!


----------



## pixie23

Hi XfairyhopesX!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

XfairyhopesX said:


> i cannot remember if i wrote on here so just incase lol
> 
> My name is Carly, im 29 and i'll be ttc no 2, Aiden is 1 year old at the mo and is gorge!!!
> 
> I love animals and food
> xx

*Welcome hun!!* I love animals and food toooo :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Yes I loovveee free stuff!! Most of all clothes!!!

William Rast is just a clothing company owned by justin Timberlake and his best friend since childhood trace. However...their jeans fit amazingly...and make ur butt look soooooo fab!!!! Its not a bad company to work for either. Very personal....im allowed to work from home and have been since like 2 months before kya was born. We were also sent beautiful gifts and flowers in the hospital and Kya has received a nice chunk of change in the form of a collage savings bond.

I also received flowers and a gift for mommys day.

They treat their employees nice at that place.


Hey xfairyhopesx!!!


----------



## pixie23

That is amazing, it sounds like a really great CO.

It's 11PM and my late night cravings are kicking in... everything sounds yummy


----------



## skybluheaven

I want rolo's...u know the lil chocolate candy...I just want chocolate I believe....I can make cake without egg...maybe some red velvet cake....I never crave sweets so its odd that I am!!


----------



## pixie23

yes, I love rolo's! :thumbup:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

MMM rolo's. I've been craving cookie dough lately but trying not to give in. It was one of my major pregnancy cravings and i haven't had any since.


----------



## skybluheaven

Meeee tooooo......ughhhh now I want candy....im debating if I run extra tomorrow...maybe I can have it...but its already hard enough running what I do!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Awww can't do cookie dough...its got egg....se my life sux!!! Lol I used to love cookie dough


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

When i was preggers i was really worried about raw egg! My mom found me a recipe with just sugar, vanilla, butter, baking soda, and flour. It looks really weird when you first make it but if you let it refrigerate for awhile it tastes the exact same :)


----------



## pixie23

yummmmmm cookie dough...

drool... hahahahaha


----------



## skybluheaven

Hmmm I should try it!!!

My tummy today...looks like it did when I was 17 weeks prego...lol sorry I was looking at a few of my bump pics and noticed it!!!


----------



## pixie23

What weird cravings did you ladies have during pregnancy?


----------



## pixie23

skyblueheaven - I'm sure you're over exaggerating


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Here i googled this if you want to try it sometime... i'm not sure if its the exact one i used but it looks good! https://www.food.com/recipe/egg-free-no-bake-cookie-dough-for-eating-391880 I might have to try it too!

Lol Pixie - My OH thought i was nuts (no pun intended :haha:) but i craved banana nutella sandwiches like every day when i was pregnant.


----------



## pixie23

That sounds good! I'm so curious what pregnancy will be like for me.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Yeah, you're all so amazing and fun to talk to already...i can't wait until we can share our pregnancy journey with each other too!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

I didnt really crave weird things I just craved the same thing...subway...roastbeef on wheat...toasted...light lettuce...cheddar cheese...tons of pickles and a few black olives...no sauce...nothing else....they seen me coming everytime...they even went and got clean knives and everythi.g bc they knew I was picky...by the time I made it in the door...they almost had the sandwich done lol


----------



## pixie23

I can't wait. I wish I was pg already, it's all I can think about, it's making my school work very difficult - especially since I don't even care about getting my degree. I just want to be a SAHM.


----------



## pixie23

skyblueheaven - that is awesome lol!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> I didnt really crave weird things I just craved the same thing...subway...roastbeef on wheat...toasted...light lettuce...cheddar cheese...tons of pickles and a few black olives...no sauce...nothing else....*th**ey seen me coming everytime...they even went and got clean knives and everythi.g bc they knew I was picky...by the time I made it in the door...they almost had the sandwich done lol*

:rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to all the new members :flower:


I craved salt! I used to it little bits of it out of the shaker :haha: I also had a bad bad craving for tesco deli spicy sausages if anyone knows which ones I mean and pasties I ate loads of them which is helpful that we were living in cornwall at the time. :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

The first smallest pick is 15 weeks...next one is 20....next 30 weeks...last one is 2 weekday e the day of my induction.

Lol
 



Attached Files:







1302754447531.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 32









1302754460579.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 32









1302754481018.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 33









1302754349312.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> I can't wait. I wish I was pg already, it's all I can think about, it's making my school work very difficult - especially since I don't even care about getting my degree. I just want to be a SAHM.

Yes...I was the same way...but I thought...I wanted my daughter to know I was a SAHM bc I wanted to be...not bc I didnt have options.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Well it's been lovely chatting with you guys again tonight but it's almost 2am and if i don't get off the couch i'm gonna fall asleep right here...and forget to take my BC pill and brush my teeth :haha:


----------



## pixie23

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Well it's been lovely chatting with you guys again tonight but it's almost 2am and if i don't get off the couch i'm gonna fall asleep right here...and *forget to take my BC pill *and brush my teeth :haha:

we wouldn't want that would we ;)


----------



## skybluheaven

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> I didnt really crave weird things I just craved the same thing...subway...roastbeef on wheat...toasted...light lettuce...cheddar cheese...tons of pickles and a few black olives...no sauce...nothing else....*th**ey seen me coming everytime...they even went and got clean knives and everythi.g bc they knew I was picky...by the time I made it in the door...they almost had the sandwich done lol*
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I feel like they must have seen me like this psycho BIG lady coming to get them...but let's be honest I couldn't get to them...my belly would hit counter and my arms wouldn't be able to reach......oh but they knew...one day id have that baby and then id be able to come get them with kya strapped to my BACK In her beco butterfly carrier....she'd my homie...she's always got my BACK.... she's my built in BACK up..<---- get it get it get it!!! Bc she's on my back lol ohhhhhhh whew ...what a relief...to get that dorky joke out!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Nite...its 2am here too and I know im tired bc I making stupid jokes.....im going too I think!!!


----------



## pixie23

I definately don't want my kids to think that I couldn't do something else. My sister had never understood that I could be satisfied with wanting to be a stay at home mom, she couldn't respect that it was a choice, but now she has a LO and I think she understands me a lot more. I respect women who want a family and a career, but that life is just not for me. It's so funny how women in the workplace used to be frowned upon, but now choosing to be a SAHM can be frowned upon... 
I may go to more college when my kids are all in school, but I think it would be harder to get my degree and try to find a job after not having used it than wait to do my internships and get a job once my kids are school age. We'll see, only living it will tell.


----------



## pixie23

Goodnight ladies. Off to more school work I go, then bed. Good morning to the ladies waking up!


----------



## skybluheaven

Well I work at home and made it clear to my boss (im basically a personal assistant) that I wouldn't go anywhere without kya...bc I used to have to travel a lot with my job....but if I was to travel now...she would have to go and it would be rare that I did.

I refuse to go back into an office till my kids have started school. I was lucky my boss is a cool guy and allowed this arrangement...we'll guess I should say he is lucky...bc im awesome at my job and I would have quit if I couldn't work at home.

Being a SAHM is an art...it should be highly respected...to take care of baby...home...and still look decent is almost a physical Inpossibility


----------



## pichi

Oo cute bump. I took a photo every week of my pregnancy. I'll make a GIF that goes through all my bumps :) my craving was sausages and BBQ anything haha. Oh, and cheese


----------



## pixie23

Good morning pichi!


----------



## KellyC75

vitfawifetobe said:


> Hey ladies mayi join you ill be ttc in august so hoping for a 2012 baby
> 
> L xx

Welcome :wave:




XfairyhopesX said:


> i cannot remember if i wrote on here so just incase lol
> 
> My name is Carly, im 29 and i'll be ttc no 2, Aiden is 1 year old at the mo and is gorge!!!
> 
> I love animals and food
> xx

Welcome :wave:


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> What weird cravings did you ladies have during pregnancy?

With DS1 I only craved milk! With DS2 it was milk & cheese

But DD was a totally different experience, it was fruit (esc mangos which I dont really like!) Then it was literally anything sweet, cakes, sweets (candy) chocolate :blush: I went off most savoury things, hated crisps (chips) hated pizza...In fact it was whilst watching a pizza advert & feeling :sick: that I thought 'mmm, mayby better take a preg test'!



skybluheaven said:


> The first smallest pick is 15 weeks...next one is 20....next 30 weeks...last one is 2 weekday e the day of my induction.
> 
> Lol


Aww, 'skybluheaven' Cute compact little bump pics :cloud9:

Heres mine! (not so compact!):haha:

One is early pregnancy (showed alot quicker with my 3rd!) & one is from later in pregnancy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG000002.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG000054.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shabutie

:wave:

So I ended up going to bed at 4.30am this morning, and woke up at 9.30am! I such a night owl.

Weather is rubbish here, so ive been practicing cooking some veggie pancakes, they went well, so when the time comes for Amara to eat them, i'll be a pro! :haha:

Yeah we are doing BLW, she seems to be liking it, we have pear and apple today. I didnt really get any cravings when I was pregnant. I longed for fizzy orange drinks, but they gave me heartburn, so I couldnt have them. I made OH bring me one the next day in hospital... it was lovely, and I never got heartburn!

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

So I just had to sit on the phone with my nan because my famly is falling apart :cry:

M brother has smashed up my mum and dads house and is in hospital, my mum, who has schizophrenia, is on the verge of being admitted to hoispital :cry: and im made out like the bad one because i wont go round and make up with my sister :cry::cry::cry::cry:

im sitting here in floods of tears :cry::cry::cry:

My nan brought up loads of shit, trying to make out like ive had the best support ever and because of this i should make up with my sister. She brought up my miscarriage and when i was suicidal and took an overdose, all because she thought it was because i felt like no one loved me!!!! that r
couldnt be further from the truth, ph i dont know what to do and i cant stop crying :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I havent got anyone to talk tp, i cant even ring my OH.


----------



## KellyC75

How awful Shabutie ~ Take your beautiful LO for a walk ~ Clear your head 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

But i'll end up crying in the street, I cant stop crying


----------



## Shabutie

i know theres not much any of you can do, ijust needed to get it out, i havent got anyone to talk to my oh is away, my brother and dad are in hospital, and my nan and sister are round my mums. i bet they dont even now how upset they have made me... but like it matters anyway


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> i know theres not much any of you can do, ijust needed to get it out, i havent got anyone to talk to my oh is away, my brother and dad are in hospital, and my nan and sister are round my mums. i bet they dont even now how upset they have made me... but like it matters anyway


It is an awful situation for you ~ We are all here for you, to listen & send you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Are you close to your neighbours, or have an mates you could ask to pop round? :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

No I dont talk to my neighbours.

I dont have many friends, i just wish my OH was home :(


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> No I dont talk to my neighbours.
> 
> I dont have many friends, i just wish my OH was home :(


When is your OH home? :shrug:


----------



## Shabutie

end of july :( So not too long but its going to feel even longer because of all this family sh*t. I get it from the in-laws and now my own family, i have just about had enough! why do i feel so bad, when i know i am doing what is right for me :(


----------



## KellyC75

Try not to feel bad :hugs: It seems they need to take a good look at themselves

Try & take your mind off it all now :hugs:


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Aww hun - stay strong - is there anyone close you can chat to as the other grils said rant here. 
Just remember you are strong and loved and no one should be able to bring you done 

Sending love hun 

L xx


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie....I know this is a lame thing to say but...just look at that beautiful baby and let her make ur tears stop....she associates tears with something really be wrong...so think about how she would feel to see her beloved mommy cry...she's to small to take care of u when u cry like u do for her...so it would prolly be upsetting. I know kya gets very hurt and upset when I cry.

So try to perk up for her...she wouldn't want her mommy sad!!!!


----------



## pixie23

Shabutie - We're here for you girl. I know there isn't a whole lot we can do, but we sure can listen. :hug:


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks all. I know I need to toughen up, its just difficult. I sat and cried for a bit and then played with Amara and sorted her out so im feeling a bit better. My nan is coming round later on to explain things and let me know whats happening with everyone, thank you all :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Thanks all. I know I need to toughen up, its just difficult. I sat and cried for a bit and then played with Amara and sorted her out so im feeling a bit better. My nan is coming round later on to explain things and let me know whats happening with everyone, thank you all :hugs:

I hope the talk with your nan goes well :hugs: I know how you feel, I don't talk to anyone on my dads side or 90% of my mum's side, we also live nearly 3 hours away from our parents. Its a shame we don't all live near each other!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Elski

Evening ladies :wave:

Vitfawifetobe & Fairyhopes - Welcome :flower:

Pixie - I hope your endoscopy goes ok and I hope it's not coeliac, I've known a couple of people with that and it's not nice :hugs:

Shabutie - Your favours sound great! Sorry to hear your family are having issues at the moment, hopefully when your nan pops over later, she'll have more cheerful news for you...

SkyBH & KellyC - Loving the bump pics!

Everyone else - hello :hugs:

It's a rainy old sunday night here in London. Yesterday was gorgeous and hot and sunny but today is grim! I went to a wedding fayre with my sister today, makes me wanna get married and have a special day :cry:

But I have a bar of Green & Blacks so all is well! :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Hi 
Sorry iv not been on for a couple of day been busy moving house.

Hope your all well. And welcome.

Ahh shabutie i hope everything is okay with your family and hope you manage to sort everything out.

Love the bump pics wish id taken more hear is a pic of mine at about 37 weeks

x
 



Attached Files:







DSC02623.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs:Hey Shabutie! Sorry you're having a rough time... family can be really hard to deal with sometimes... sending you a big hug and lots of positive thoughts!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Shabutie don't say you need to toughen up. It's obvious you're already a strong lady and anyone would be upset in your situation! Sometimes its better to just sit and have a good cry. I do it lots... and LOTS!! 

I can't even listen to a sad song or watch somebody graduate/get married without breaking down in tears :haha: Hope everything gets better for you soon!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I love all your bump pics! 

Here's me at 12 weeks, 27 weeks, and 31 weeks. I didn't take any past that which i'm kinda mad about :(
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6









27 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6









31 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pixie23

trgirl308 - less than 2 weeks to your wedding!

Thanks Elski! I just want to know what the issue is so I can get well, I'm hoping it's something that doesn't require daily medication, but only time and testing will tell.


----------



## pip squeek

ohh very cute bump iheartbaby#1
x


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thanks love and same to you!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hiya all! Can't believe it's Sunday night already. Where did the weekend go? I just remember playing Sims...:haha:

Welcomd VitfaWifetobe and Fairyhopes!!!! :happydance:

Pixie, good luck with the endoscopy! I hope you'll get answers at last. Keep us posted?

Shabuti, I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time with family. :hugs: Don't feel bad about anything. Your first priority is to take care of Amara's mom.

I'm trying to reconnect with my daughter (7 years old). Any ideas what I can do? We've been through such a hard, tough time the past 18 months, that I kinda slipped with being only her mom...not her advocate, nurse, careworker, etc. Oh, and we're getting the results of her IQ tests back tomorrow. Wish us luck please!


----------



## pixie23

BlueHadeda - I don't have any ideas, but best of luck reconeccting with your daughter!

I'll be sure to keep everyone posted on my tests. I did find out that my ultra sound was completely normal, but I haven't heard back about my blood tests yet.


----------



## hakunamatata

XfairyhopesX said:


> i cannot remember if i wrote on here so just incase lol
> 
> My name is Carly, im 29 and i'll be ttc no 2, Aiden is 1 year old at the mo and is gorge!!!
> 
> I love animals and food
> xx

Welcome!!


----------



## pixie23

pip squeek - I hope your move has been going well.


----------



## Elski

BlueHadeda - hope IQ results go well tomorrow! How about having a 'girlie' night? You could have a little picnic on the sofa, watch a movie that she'd like, do some girlie stuff like paint her nails, let her paint your nails etc...


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Elski said:


> BlueHadeda - hope IQ results go well tomorrow! How about having a 'girlie' night? You could have a little picnic on the sofa, watch a movie that she'd like, do some girlie stuff like paint her nails, let her paint your nails etc...

:thumbup:

You can turn some music on and dance around the house. Me and my mom used to do that lol.


----------



## mouse_chicky

pixie23 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> hmm, if I ever get my AF back, I might try that
> 
> What happened to AF? As annoying as it is to have her, it is also annoying when she dissappears and you don't know when she'll be back.Click to expand...

I still haven't gotten it back after having Kara. I bf for 7 weeks, but seeing as she's 16 weeks now, I figured I'd have it by now. Oh well. Must be patient.


----------



## music81

hello girls, hope everyone has had a good weekend!

welcome carly! you're from my part of the world....i live in leicester so not too far from nottingham!

hello to any other newbies i may have missed...hard to catch up on all the thread


----------



## music81

have a great week...im off to bed, tired x


----------



## kitty2385

just read looooads of pages from just 2 days ago, this thread fills up fast, this could get to be a looong reply hehe.



Elski said:


> Haha! He's from a babies TV show called In The Night Garden - You should download an episode and see what Kya thinks of it, Esmé absolutely loves it and has done since she was about 9 months old!

i love watching in the night garden, and theres no kiddies in my house... yet lol



pixie23 said:


> Elski: We'll be moving to the Leeds/Harrogate area.

thats not too far from me, about an hour :D



Shabutie said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics of Amara with her Banana today! <3

gorgeous little girl u have, <3



vitfawifetobe said:


> Hey ladies mayi join you ill be ttc in august so hoping for a 2012 baby
> 
> L xx

Welcome!



Shabutie said:


> Hi ladies, I dont know why but when I hear the Rihanna song, 'California King Bed' it makes me think about OH and start to tear up, I dont get why, as I first heard it on the tv on an advert, Do you girls have a song that makes you feel like this, or am I a sad :wacko:
> 
> lol

I cant listen to the song "Time to say goodbye" as it was played at my Grandma's funeral, literally the intro gives me tears in my eyes :(



skybluheaven said:


> Kya almost refused to let me get proof of her l tooth coming in....as u will see in the pics...at first she is like HECK NO....then she slightly smiles...shows me some gum but no tooth...then finally A TOOTH PHOTO!!!

love these! so cheeky!!



XfairyhopesX said:


> i cannot remember if i wrote on here so just incase lol
> 
> My name is Carly, im 29 and i'll be ttc no 2, Aiden is 1 year old at the mo and is gorge!!!
> 
> I love animals and food
> xx

Welcome!!



skybluheaven said:


> Yes I loovveee free stuff!! Most of all clothes!!!
> 
> William Rast is just a clothing company owned by justin Timberlake and his best friend since childhood trace. However...their jeans fit amazingly...and make ur butt look soooooo fab!!!! Its not a bad company to work for either. Very personal....im allowed to work from home and have been since like 2 months before kya was born. We were also sent beautiful gifts and flowers in the hospital and Kya has received a nice chunk of change in the form of a collage savings bond.
> 
> I also received flowers and a gift for mommys day.
> 
> They treat their employees nice at that place.
> 
> 
> Hey xfairyhopesx!!!

jealous muchly of working for an amazing place like that!



pichi said:


> Oo cute bump. I took a photo every week of my pregnancy. I'll make a GIF that goes through all my bumps :) my craving was sausages and BBQ anything haha. Oh, and cheese

i crave cheese constantly hehe and im not preggo yet lol



Shabutie said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Im so sorry you are having a bad time. if you need to talk to someone then send me a message or i'll even give u my email so you can talk to someone, sending you big hugs xxx



BlueHadeda said:


> Oh, and we're getting the results of her IQ tests back tomorrow. Wish us luck please!

Good Luck!

Phew hehe long post, thats what i get for being busy for 2 days hehe. Not much new for me, had a good time at my first body shop party, went well :D Just waiting for my takeaway to arrive, ordered it over an hour ago! so hungry and all this food talk has made me even hungrier! mmm nom pizza ;)

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Shabutie

Well just an update really.

My nan came round and explained everything to me about what has gone on.

My brother got drunk (at about 2am) and got into an argument with his girlfriend, so he punched my mum and dad's front door glass panel, and it smashed everywhere. He then went up to his room and punch his fish tank, making water leak everywhere and even through the floor, so my mum ended up getting an electric shock from the light switch, as they were trying to clear all the glass up.

So my dad took him to the hospital this morning to get his hand checked out.

What with me and my sister at logger heads, and now this going on with my brother, my mum is very close to being admitted to hospital because the voices are getting worse, they keep telling her that she is going to die, and she needs to be punished for causing all this on us, and they keep telling my mum to do horrible things to Amara, and my dad isnt being very supportive. he is my mums carer but I think he feels lost when my mum gets like this. Anyway, they have had all different people out trying to figure out the best thing for my mum. She is remaining at home and the out of hours doctor has given her some tablets that should calm her, and the voices down. But I think we have to expect my mum to be very drowsy. Well my nan came round and asked me if I would considering giving it another go with my sister for the sake of my mum, and that is what we did. I had a big chat with my sister and we got everything out in the open. I am hoping that this will be one less thing for my mum to have to worry about. I wont ever forgive my sister for what she said, she went too far, but I am going to try, my whole family needs to. So the next few days are crucial, hopefully it wont lead to my mum being in hospital.


----------



## hakunamatata

Goodness Shabutie, that sounds like an awful lot to deal with. Glad you and your sister are at least talking at the moment, hope she doesn't get nasty with you. Hope your mom is okay!


----------



## Shabutie

Well I think because my nan has had a word with her, that she will try alot harder. She seems to listen to my nan more as she see's her more of a mother figure. (I think it is because my nan looked after my sister when our dad died for a while, and my great nan looked after me. I was 12 weeks and my sister was 2) Both her any my brother are no longer allowed to have drugs in the house (it was always in their own rooms) and that the whole street arent allowed in the house. My mum and dad just need to stick to his and enforce them. 

The last time my mum was in hospital was when i was 20 weeks pregnant with Amara, but this was because she was changing medication. She normally does so well, but I think she feels her whole family is falling apart, so we all need to group together at a time like this. We always used to do this when we were younger, and at school, and it always helped us deal with mum being ill, its just harder this time as Amara is here. My mum gave Amara a cuddle tonight, but had to hand her straight back, and she just burst out crying, because her voices said something nasty, it was horrible to see, but hopefully the tablets will work and she can avoid going to hospital. :cry:


----------



## trgirl308

Shabutie, it sounds like things are a little better and I'm sure you'll be strong over the next few days and you'll be a big help in keeping your family together. :)


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie...I am so sorry for what u are dealing with. What is ur mothers exact diagnosis? I must have missed it...I think I told u that I have a masters in psychology. Is it schizophrenia? I ask that bc u say voices. If so that is a horrible disease to deal with!!!

There was recently a story on the news here about a mom who killed her baby bc she just snapped. It was super scary...and so sad. She had been on medication that she was responding very well to but out of nowhere she just lost it. They are saying how hormonal changes can really affect things. They change ones body chemistry and their meds can suddenly stop working. The reason I ask is how old is ur mother...has she hit menopause yet?


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Shabutie...I am so sorry for what u are dealing with. What is ur mothers exact diagnosis? I must have missed it...I think I told u that I have a masters in psychology. Is it schizophrenia? I ask that bc u say voices. If so that is a horrible disease to deal with!!!
> 
> There was recently a story on the news here about a mom who killed her baby bc she just snapped. It was super scary...and so sad. She had been on medication that she was responding very well to but out of nowhere she just lost it. They are saying how hormonal changes can really affect things. They change ones body chemistry and their meds can suddenly stop working. The reason I ask is how old is ur mother...has she hit menopause yet?


Yeah it is Schizophrenia, although I think they have slightly changed it over the last few years to schizo-affective disorder or something like that. She has had it since she was about 14, so it is really all we have known, and my whole school life was spent with my mum in and out of hospital visiting her. :( Thats interesting about hormones, I dont think she has hit the menopause just yet, but her periods are very eractic this past year or so.

ETA: And my mum is 45 in 13 days! Great birthday it will be if she is ill, and its her first as a nanny :cry:


----------



## skybluheaven

So many cute bump pics!!!

U ladies looked like u were super tiny before..so ur bumps look bigger than mine...boooooo I have a very hourglass shape and plenty of room in hips for baby to settle down in..so she didnt poke too far out.

How much did everyone gain??? I gained 22 pounds over all I believe...and once the water was broken and baby was out half of it was instantly gone....I was in hospital for a week and another 5 was gone...I left hospital only 6 pounds over my pre pregnancy weight. Once all my swelling went down in the first two or 3 weeks I was back at pre pregnancy weight...by 6 week checkup....I was 3lbs below pre pregnancy weight!!!

I was so proud bc I swore I wouldn't gain a ton of weight....see y'all ladies are tiny...a few extra pounds wont kill u....i have curves...lol im not fat by any means but thick...I've almost got the butt that rap songs talk about lol HOWEVER if I even gain a few pounds...it SHOWS!!!!

I hope I do as well this time around....well I probably only did well bc I was allergic to any good foods lol


----------



## skybluheaven

Maybe she is nearing menopause...the changes can start years before it happens. Maybe that is contributing to her being ill?? Might not hurt to have her hormone levels checked...maybe some kind of hormone therapy in addition to her meds could cause great improvement!?!?!?
I hope she gets better soon...before her bday for sure!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome XfairyhopesX!


----------



## skybluheaven

They are finding now that hormones contribute to sooo much...for instance u said ur mom has had this disorder since 14.... well 14 is about the age u have ur first big hormonal changes...after that its like the levels shift a lot. So maybe her hormones aren't helping her.

I don't know...just a thought...but the research being done over here is very impressive...I've read the medical reports page by page and was very suprised at the awesome success they have had on not just schizophrenia but bi polar..even basic depression


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow. A lot has gone on today. I've been gone to church, in-laws, and then to see some very dear friends whom we asked to be godparents, and they accepted!:happydance:
I'm so sorry that you and your family is having such a hard time Shabutie! :hugs:

I love everyone's bump pics. It gives me a better since of what you all really look like. (Not that you're still preggo.:haha:) This is crazy, but I kind of associate everyone's baby pic with them.:dohh:

I'll try to scrounge a bump pic up. Next time, to take more. The only thing I craved while pg was pizza. :pizza: KellyC75, wasn't that your aversion? I gained 30 lbs total, and I have about 5 lbs to go before being pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## mouse_chicky

There we go. The day before I went in to be induced.
 



Attached Files:







100_0149.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## skybluheaven

U can tell u were super tiny before as well lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

:blush::haha:


----------



## pixie23

It's really cool to see pics of everybody!


----------



## pichi

this is me :

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/395.jpg

:haha: i look haggared i know- i think i took this after coming back from the hospital and i was getting contractions


----------



## kitty2385

i so cant wait to have a baby bump and OH keeps saying he cant wait to see me preg too hehe
xx


----------



## pichi

i took a pic every week :blush:


----------



## mouse_chicky

You can tell you were dropped, pichi!


----------



## pichi

haha i know. little monkey was breech too by then i think :dohh: i was quite low all the way through my pregnancy though :) can't wait for #2. this was me at 16 weeks as well :

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/baby%20stuff/16.jpg


----------



## skybluheaven

Yeah u can...that baby was in the hips and ready to go!!!!!! Prolly saying....mommy stop taking pics and get me outa here!!!!!


----------



## pichi

i have child bareing (sp?) hips :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Me tooo .....meeeee tooooo !!! Used to hate when people said that I did but now I thing its a compliment. Plus I was far more comfortable during my whole pregnancy...even at 42 weeks...when most women get very uncomfortable at the end. My body is just made right for it...wider hips...long torso...both these things make baby fit well and not crowd my organs too mud!!!!


----------



## kitty2385

skybluheaven said:


> Me tooo .....meeeee tooooo !!! Used to hate when people said that I did but now I thing its a compliment. Plus I was far more comfortable during my whole pregnancy...even at 42 weeks...when most women get very uncomfortable at the end. My body is just made right for it...wider hips...long torso...both these things make baby fit well and not crowd my organs too mud!!!!

hopefully that means i should be okay too, im really long bodied and hips of doom hahaha :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Yeah u will prolly not be as uncomfortable....unless u have a super big baby....and I mean super big bc Kya was 21 3/4 inches long and 8 pounds 7 ounces....she was looking but not too bid weight wise....she wasn't small though...she was a healthy size...kinda tall baby lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

My baby was tiny, and I couldn't breathe the last trimester. Although, I never felt like a beached whale; was also able to get off the couch, etc. without help.:haha:


----------



## pichi

I wasn't uncomfy at all either :) plain sailing for me lol


----------



## kitty2385

ooh ive gone on a bit of a mad moment and im buying OH 2 bearded dragons :/ he wanted some for ages and a guy has 2 and the tank for £90 so i just said i'd have them!! they are going to be his birthday present, even though his birthday isnt till end of august lol. spur of the moment should be my middle name!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Wow ur like the ultimate impulse shopper lol.

"I think ill get a magazine....hmmm that candy looks good too....well ill need something to drink too.......oh yeah ummm why don't u just give me the bearded dragons too....yeah both of them...."

Lol


----------



## kitty2385

hahaha yeah i would say that describes me just right lol. last impulse buy was a rabbit that i ended up giving away lolol


----------



## kellysays2u

Well I just caught up on about 20 pages but just skim reading and have officially forgotten everything. I kept meaning to write but I would start reading and then couldn't catch up so said I would sit down later and do it but it never happened. 

But Hi Ladies! 
I will get my superlatives in in a little bit promise! Sorry I didn't vote for WTT'er but my two top choices one anyway :) Congrats ladies! 

I am going to run away for a little bit but I promise to properly catch up later.


----------



## kitty2385

i officially survived my first smear test lol. had it today and i was worrying about it hurting but it didnt, like everyone said who i asked, lol. felt weird but that was all. im such a brave girl lmao xx


----------



## pichi

i keep meaning to go for my smear test ... oops.... lol


----------



## Shabutie

Im not even old enough for a smear test :rofl:

ETA: Had quite a busy day today. So have been to get Amara weighed today, and she weighs 16lbs 5.5oz! So she put on almost 2lbs since she last went, I am putting it down to her growth spurt she had, so thanks SBH for mentioning it to me! :thumbup: Also been to the church to sort out out banns being read etc. and it looks like every sunday from the moment OH is home, leading up to the wedding will be spent at the church, but I am looking forward to it. Also been thinking about hymns to have, just go back in from the dress shop, as my bridesmaid was going for her final dress fitting, and it was perfect, but I forgot the camera! :dohh: Also went to visit my mum after church and she is feeling much better, so the tablets are doing their job, fingers crossed they continue to work!


----------



## kitty2385

i love ur avatar pichi <3 awwww adorable little girl! ... and shabuti!! awww i want one!!! xx


----------



## pichi

Shabutie said:


> Im not even old enough for a smear test :rofl:
> 
> ETA: Had quite a busy day today. So have been to get Amara weighed today, and she weighs 16lbs 5.5oz! So she put on almost 2lbs since she last went, I am putting it down to her growth spurt she had, so thanks SBH for mentioning it to me! :thumbup: Also been to the church to sort out out banns being read etc. and it looks like every sunday from the moment OH is home, leading up to the wedding will be spent at the church, but I am looking forward to it. Also been thinking about hymns to have, just go back in from the dress shop, as my bridesmaid was going for her final dress fitting, and it was perfect, but I forgot the camera! :dohh: Also went to visit my mum after church and she is feeling much better, so the tablets are doing their job, fingers crossed they continue to work!

how old are you? here we get them when we're 18+ or 20+ i can't remember :haha:

hehe thanks Kitty x she's a wee monster but i love my little pixie-doodle


----------



## Shabutie

I'm 21, when I went for my 6 week check up she mentioned it, and then said 'oh yeah, your not even old enough' :rofl:

When I was pregnant with Amara I had a bleed at 28 weeks, and they have a poke around, kinda like a smear, and asked if I had been for a smear, and I said no, and then they looked at my age and said I wasnt old enough and that you have them when you either 23 or 26, I cant remember! lol


----------



## pichi

ooh is it different in England?


----------



## MackMomma8

WOW. In the US, most girls get their first PAP (smear) at 15-16 - when they start menstruating, and they recommend them every year... or wait, did they actually change it to every 3 years? That was a big controversy a while back.


----------



## pichi

i'm sure its 18 or 20 in scotland :) or you can ask for one sooner if you are concerned


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

MackMomma8 said:


> WOW. In the US, most girls get their first PAP (smear) at 15-16 - when they start menstruating, and they recommend them every year... or wait, did they actually change it to every 3 years? That was a big controversy a while back.

Yep, I got my first one at 16 when i started birth control and have gotten one every year since!

I don't think you really have to get one until you're 18 unless you are having sex. I think they make you get a pap if you join sports teams in high school too but i could be wrong.


----------



## Shabutie

I just found this on the net:

Cervical screening is a free service on the NHS. Depending on which country you live in, you may be called at different ages for cervical screening:

* First invitation for screening in England is at age 25. It is age 20 in Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.
* Routine recall (repeat screening test):
o Age 25 years: first invitation to cervical screening in England.
o Age 25-49 years: cervical screening tests are every 3 years. In Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland cervical screening is 3-yearly from age 20.
o Age 50-64 years: cervical screening tests are every 5 years.
o Age 65 years: routine cervical screening ceases.
* Women over 65 years of age should be screened if:
o They have not had a cervical screening test since the age of 50.
o A recent cervical screening test has been abnormal.
* Cervical screening does not stop simply due to age until a woman with a previously abnormal cervical screening test has had 3 negative results.

Source: https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Cervical-Screening-Test.htm


----------



## kellysays2u

Wow. It is weird they have you all wait so long and only have them every three years. I was told 18 or as soon as sexually active you get your first one. Or whenever you go on birth control they require one within six months now. Then you get one every year. Or at least in my area they are still doing every year.


----------



## MrsMcP

Ooooo this is exciting!!! My first list to get added to! Me and DH plan to TTC Aug/Sept when we move into our new house! I literally can't wait... I have TTC brain!! Please add me to the Autumn Acorn list... so good to have people to share the excitement with as it's not something you can tell all your friends about :happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

Im not old enough for a smear test either. :haha:

Yeah was going to say you dont have one till you 25 which i think is mad.


----------



## MackMomma8

Muahahaha... its like I'm stalking WTT for groupies, now. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Welcome MrsMcP

Will this be your first baby?

x


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome :wave:

You know, i really want to start a journal but i dont see the point with only 7 weeks to go!! Just have to be patient and start a TTC jornal. I know all it will be filled with is :sex::spermy::spermy::sex:


----------



## vaniilla

you're so lucky Shabutie! I'd love to start ttc in a month :cloud9: still working on convincing oh :haha: 

I've not been able to come on much as I've had my mum over last week, hope everyone is doing well and enjoyed their weekend!

welcome to new members!

this is a photo of bump the week Rowan was born, no wonder they thought he was a big baby :haha: I completely forgot how big it had gotten
 



Attached Files:







Photo 5.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Shabutie

Ah I hope you had a nice time with your mum Vaniilla! :thumbsup:

I guess I am lucky, but im not lucky in that we only have 2.5months to get pregnant otherwise we have to wait another 4 months :( thats like 6 months altogether since we would have first started TTC, so we might not get the small age gap we want... but only time will tell.

I cant believe its come round this quick...


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Ah I hope you had a nice time with your mum Vaniilla! :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess I am lucky, but im not lucky in that we only have 2.5months to get pregnant otherwise we have to wait another 4 months :( thats like 6 months altogether since we would have first started TTC, so we might not get the small age gap we want... but only time will tell.
> 
> I cant believe its come round this quick...

hopefully you'll get your :bfp: on the first month :flower:

it wasn't bad but I'm so glad monday is here! my mum is a bit crazy on cleaning the whole time she was here she making us all do housework and I keep the place pretty tidy as it is but she was spotting "dust" :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah my sister can get like that... shes a clean freak... I hate cleaning, but my house isnt dirty, I do what needs to be done... :haha:

Love your bump pic too! :D


----------



## music81

hello ladies
just reading the comments about smear tests in england is 25... i was told by the doctor if you're under 25 and having regular sex then you can have one earlier. but maybe it depends on the county you live in?...i had my first smear under 25


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Ah my sister can get like that... shes a clean freak... I hate cleaning, but my house isnt dirty, I do what needs to be done... :haha:
> 
> Love your bump pic too! :D

thanks :flower:

where do they get the cleaning bug from!!! my mum hoovered every room in the house, she did all the ironing - decided all the windows needed washing, so did behind the cooker etc, she actually says she loves cleaning :wacko: I wish I did! I do it but I don't enjoy it, its dire!


----------



## pichi

vaniilla you're bumpy was high!


----------



## Shabutie

My bump was naff, as I was already fat to start with, :haha:


----------



## pichi

so was i - i'n my bump pic i'm a 16 :blush:


----------



## vaniilla

I was a 14/16 in my pic and still 14/16 :dohh: I was 10/12 when I got pregnant thanks to implant and 7 months before that I was 6/8 :wacko: I hope I don't put on too much with this pregnancy! I'm banning anything non vegetable from the house :haha:


----------



## pichi

oh i am now an 18 >__< i put on 2 stone during pregnancy - all that's back off but i seem to have wobbly bits where i didn't before :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

I'd love to be a 16 :haha:

I've lost all baby weight, it went within a week, so its shifting what I had before, but my shape has changed so doesnt seem like I have lost any... :( bring on baby #2 :haha


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> oh i am now an 18 >__< i put on 2 stone during pregnancy - all that's back off but i seem to have wobbly bits where i didn't before :haha:

I always joke to my oh "who's got a little round belly like a bowlful of jelly..." :haha: I'm hoping it will go away on its on its own :dohh: my mum and sister keep telling me to loose weight or "what will the in-laws and your husband think, they'll think your not attractive and you've let yourself go" she reminded me this weekend that she's thinner than me at 50 lol


----------



## kellysays2u

Belly Pic at 23 weeks https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v937/23/17/801240415/n801240415_5015284_8319.jpg
26 Weeks
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1970/23/17/801240415/n801240415_5215523_6193.jpg
And the last one I took at 38weeks 3 days. 3.5 weeks before I had her. I look small in this one but its the only good one I have.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2608/23/17/801240415/n801240415_6255117_8244389.jpg


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

All these lovely bumps..... 

Brooooodyyy. :brat: August isn't coming fast enough!


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> I dont have many friends, i just wish my OH was home :(

You can have mine! :rofl:



BlueHadeda said:


> Hiya all! Can't believe it's Sunday night already. Where did the weekend go? I just remember playing Sims...:haha:
> 
> I'm trying to reconnect with my daughter (7 years old). Any ideas what I can do? We've been through such a hard, tough time the past 18 months, that I kinda slipped with being only her mom...not her advocate, nurse, careworker, etc. Oh, and we're getting the results of her IQ tests back tomorrow. Wish us luck please!

Yay for Sims!! Have you played Generations yet? It just came out on the 31st I believe. 

Good luck to you hon!



kitty2385 said:


> i officially survived my first smear test lol. had it today and i was worrying about it hurting but it didnt, like everyone said who i asked, lol. felt weird but that was all. im such a brave girl lmao xx

Yay!!! It's definitely not as bad as you might imagine before hand. It feels weird and a bit uncomfortable, but not painful or anything. 



Shabutie said:


> Im not even old enough for a smear test :rofl:
> 
> ETA: Had quite a busy day today. So have been to get Amara weighed today, and she weighs 16lbs 5.5oz! So she put on almost 2lbs since she last went, I am putting it down to her growth spurt she had, so thanks SBH for mentioning it to me! :thumbup: Also been to the church to sort out out banns being read etc. and it looks like every sunday from the moment OH is home, leading up to the wedding will be spent at the church, but I am looking forward to it. Also been thinking about hymns to have, just go back in from the dress shop, as my bridesmaid was going for her final dress fitting, and it was perfect, but I forgot the camera! :dohh: Also went to visit my mum after church and she is feeling much better, so the tablets are doing their job, fingers crossed they continue to work!

Not old enough? Here it's when you become sexually active. Different in the UK maybe?

Glad you're mom is feeling better!!! FX that she continues to improve!! :hugs:



kellysays2u said:


> Wow. It is weird they have you all wait so long and only have them every three years. I was told 18 or as soon as sexually active you get your first one. Or whenever you go on birth control they require one within six months now. Then you get one every year. Or at least in my area they are still doing every year.

^^ yup what you said.



MrsMcP said:


> Ooooo this is exciting!!! My first list to get added to! Me and DH plan to TTC Aug/Sept when we move into our new house! I literally can't wait... I have TTC brain!! Please add me to the Autumn Acorn list... so good to have people to share the excitement with as it's not something you can tell all your friends about :happydance:

Welcome!! So glad you're here!



Shabutie said:


> I'd love to be a 16 :haha:

Me too!! I'm a size 18 and I haven't even had a baby yet. :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

So ladies I went to therapy today for the first time in ages. And I cried and cried.

I honestly am a very happy person, it's just that I hold all the crap in until I'm in a safe location. Like on my shrink's couch :haha:

This probably should just be a journal entry but I know that you all want an update of the nutcase that is Hakunamatata so I figured I'd post here and cross-post in my journal.

Basically I cried because DH and I aren't making time for each other as much as we should anymore. We are so caught up with our responsibilities to our family. It's basically sucking the life out of us.

UGH he just got home, dogs are starting to bark their heads off, gotta write more when I can think.


----------



## kellysays2u

hakunamatata said:


> So ladies I went to therapy today for the first time in ages. And I cried and cried.
> 
> I honestly am a very happy person, it's just that I hold all the crap in until I'm in a safe location. Like on my shrink's couch :haha:
> 
> This probably should just be a journal entry but I know that you all want an update of the nutcase that is Hakunamatata so I figured I'd post here and cross-post in my journal.
> 
> Basically I cried because DH and I aren't making time for each other as much as we should anymore. We are so caught up with our responsibilities to our family. It's basically sucking the life out of us.
> 
> UGH he just got home, dogs are starting to bark their heads off, gotta write more when I can think.

I think we all need a good crying therapy session every once in awhile. I know I am long do for one. Is there any thing you can do to plan time to spend together. I know my OH and I used to always complain we had no time together. So we had to start cutting a little bit out of the things we did separate in order to make together time. It's crucial to have that time. It's a time to talk everything out and bond and help keep the relationship alive. I know my relationship with OH starts to go down hill if we don't have completely alone time together every once in awhile. We have made a show on TV OUR show and we watch it every week together as well as every other week my mom insists on taking thena for the night so we have that time as well. We always spend most of it talking about wanting her home but we try and have a nice meal maybe play a game or watch a movie. Hopefully since we will have more money coming in we might be able to do more things actually out of the house together but it is definitely work to keep our together time.


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> So ladies I went to therapy today for the first time in ages. And I cried and cried.
> 
> I honestly am a very happy person, it's just that I hold all the crap in until I'm in a safe location. Like on my shrink's couch :haha:
> 
> This probably should just be a journal entry but I know that you all want an update of the nutcase that is Hakunamatata so I figured I'd post here and cross-post in my journal.
> 
> Basically I cried because DH and I aren't making time for each other as much as we should anymore. We are so caught up with our responsibilities to our family. It's basically sucking the life out of us.
> 
> UGH he just got home, dogs are starting to bark their heads off, gotta write more when I can think.

:friends: Therapists are great, aren't they? I just finished a 6 months worth of sessions with mine (I have serious mom-daughter relationship issues), and it just feels soooo goooood to let it all out on someone who isn't emotionally attached to the situation in any way. I hope she not only listened and let you cry, but she gave you some tools and suggestions to help you talk to your DH about this.


----------



## hakunamatata

kellysays2u said:


> I think we all need a good crying therapy session every once in awhile. I know I am long do for one. Is there any thing you can do to plan time to spend together. I know my OH and I used to always complain we had no time together. So we had to start cutting a little bit out of the things we did separate in order to make together time. It's crucial to have that time. It's a time to talk everything out and bond and help keep the relationship alive. I know my relationship with OH starts to go down hill if we don't have completely alone time together every once in awhile. We have made a show on TV OUR show and we watch it every week together as well as every other week my mom insists on taking thena for the night so we have that time as well. We always spend most of it talking about wanting her home but we try and have a nice meal maybe play a game or watch a movie. Hopefully since we will have more money coming in we might be able to do more things actually out of the house together but it is definitely work to keep our together time.

Same here! I just started working again so we will have a bit more money to go OUT and do stuff. We end up watching tv a lot. I love spending time on BnB while he watches sports though so it doesn't end up being "us" time. Though we did get some cuddling in on the couch the other day while watching tv.

We are talking about having Thursdays as "our day" since it'll be my day off and it's his work from home day. Saturdays unfortunately just can't be "our day" cuz of family obligations.



MackMomma8 said:


> :friends: Therapists are great, aren't they? I just finished a 6 months worth of sessions with mine (I have serious mom-daughter relationship issues), and it just feels soooo goooood to let it all out on someone who isn't emotionally attached to the situation in any way. I hope she not only listened and let you cry, but she gave you some tools and suggestions to help you talk to your DH about this.

I hear ya!! I have serious mom-daughter issues too, also a great reason to talk about that stuff in therapy so that it can be worked through and NOT carry through in our future parenting! 

She even said that DH could come for a session. I wonder if he would be game. I don't know.

She definitely recommends communicating and I actually did have a quick chat about 20 min. ago with him. He seemed very receptive to carving out more time for us. And we talked about a few other things we need to work on.


----------



## hakunamatata

Going to turn in early tonight, feeling a lot better, talk to you ladies soon!

:hugs:

:friends:

:hug:


----------



## Shabutie

Although i'm fully aware that im the only one in here at the mo, I still wanted to say nighty night girls! Happy chatting! :hugs:

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

ETA: clearly not the only one... :haha: great minds think alike, night hun! xXx


----------



## hakunamatata

Sleep tight lovebug!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Sweet dreams you two :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

What a day. My dh had stomach pains this morning, and at first we thought it was just constipation, but it progressively got worse. He called me at work at noon, and said he was going to the er. It's a good thing he did, since a few hours ago he had to have emergency gallbladder surgery. He's okay now, but it has been a very stressful day. I probably won't be on much in the next few days, so I can take care of him, but please girls, keep him in your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## skybluheaven

Booooooo hooooooo

I watch secret life of the american teenager ( I know ima dork) and 2 people on it where having a baby and the baby died.... it never fully said but I think it was still birth only a few weeks before...just seeing the pain and the people crying...darn good acting if u ask me bc they really seemed upset...especially Leo one boys father but he used to be on the show sopranos so I know he's talented...but I still can't help but see him as a Maria member...even in this show

Anyway...so I cried at the show...it made me remember my still birth.....then I hugged Kya very tight!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

If u don't already have it...and y'all have smartphones....I know android smart phones have the app but don't know of iphone does...im sure it does though....get the foursquare app. It uses ur gps to pick up local areas...and u just check in when u go there...I can also choose to share it on facebook...bc they got that whole facebook places check in thing.

Anyway...if y'all get it let me know so I can add u to my friends list of foursquare and we can share check ins....im getting my bags at airport in L.A. California


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Big hugs to you skyblueheaven... i can't even imagine what you went through. It would be hard to be reminded of that. 

I don't have a smart phone but i really want one!! I can check to see if my ipod touch offers the app when its charged.


----------



## pixie23

Shabutie said:


> Ah I hope you had a nice time with your mum Vaniilla! :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess I am lucky, but im not lucky in that we only have 2.5months to get pregnant otherwise we have to wait another 4 months :( thats like 6 months altogether since we would have first started TTC, so we might not get the small age gap we want... but only time will tell.
> 
> I cant believe its come round this quick...

This is similar to our situation, we started trying in December 2010 and we 3-4months to ttc, but no luck! Hoping once we get to move together again that he won't be sent away for more training. Praying for a quick conception for the both of us! It has been terrible to have to wait after not being able to conceive in our last time frame, I'd hate for you to have to go back to waiting if you don't get pg right away.



mouse_chicky said:


> What a day. My dh had stomach pains this morning, and at first we thought it was just constipation, but it progressively got worse. He called me at work at noon, and said he was going to the er. It's a good thing he did, since a few hours ago he had to have emergency gallbladder surgery. He's okay now, but it has been a very stressful day. I probably won't be on much in the next few days, so I can take care of him, but please girls, keep him in your thoughts. Thanks!

I'm glad he made it to the ER! I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## pixie23

MrsMcP said:


> Ooooo this is exciting!!! My first list to get added to! Me and DH plan to TTC Aug/Sept when we move into our new house! I literally can't wait... I have TTC brain!! Please add me to the Autumn Acorn list... so good to have people to share the excitement with as it's not something you can tell all your friends about :happydance:

Welcome to Autumn Acorns MrsMcP!

I think we should restart the name game: Abel

Also, I've been looking into books about pregnancy/labor, any recommendations?

Has anyone heard how Blue Hadeda's daughters IQ test went?


----------



## skybluheaven

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Big hugs to you skyblueheaven... i can't even imagine what you went through. It would be hard to be reminded of that.
> 
> I don't have a smart phone but i really want one!! I can check to see if my ipod touch offers the app when its charged.

Yeaah u should lol im have fun with it...u can make a place for ur home so u can even check in there... I thought wow this is kinda fun...but it also could be very useful. If I had a teenager...I would so make them get this app and check in when they go places...I mean they can't lie about where they are at bc its based on gps location....it would make me and my paranoid parent self feel so much better!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Oooh i forgot about the name game: *Lexi*

I'm a huge sucker for the 'What to Expect' books! I own What to Expect before your Expecting, What to expect when you're expecting, and what to expect the first year. No doubt when my LO gets a bit older i will have to get the toddler years one!

Now that you mention it i think Bluehadeda was supposed to get the results yesterday. Hope everything went well for her.


----------



## pixie23

My friends little girl is named Lexi, it's such a cute name!

name game: Isaac


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

skybluheaven said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs to you skyblueheaven... i can't even imagine what you went through. It would be hard to be reminded of that.
> 
> I don't have a smart phone but i really want one!! I can check to see if my ipod touch offers the app when its charged.
> 
> Yeaah u should lol im have fun with it...u can make a place for ur home so u can even check in there... I thought wow this is kinda fun...but it also could be very useful. If I had a teenager...I would so make them get this app and check in when they go places...I mean they can't lie about where they are at bc its based on gps location....it would make me and my paranoid parent self feel so much better!!!Click to expand...

hahah that made me laugh. That's a good idea, i would do that for my kids too! 

Of course, you know those darn teenagers though...they always find a way! :winkwink:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Alexis is on my list for girls and i think i would call her Lexi for short :)


----------



## pixie23

I figure by the time I have teenagers they will have plenty of phones that I can just track them with, and my kid wouldn't even have to know I'm tracking them!


----------



## pixie23

My upper endoscopy went well today, though it will be a week or two before the results of the biopsies come in. They did say that I had some really red spots, which is abnormal. The paperwork they gave me also said that they think I have a hiatus hernia, but I didn't get to talk with my doctor afterward so I'll have to wait until I meet with him again to have him thoroughly explain the results to me. Since I had the procedure this morning I have just been getting some rest, the only downside is that my espohagus hurts during and after I eat and then I get a really bad heart burn sensation for an hour or two after that - hoping that sleeping tonight will give it some time to heal from the procedure and I'll feel normal in the morning!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:dohh: I forgot you were getting that today! I'm glad it went well and hope you recover quickly! Sorry if this is a dumb question but what's a hiatus hernia?


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for the well wishes. 
It's not a dumb question (I don't know much about it myslef), unlike a standard hernia in which the intestines protude through the tissues that hold them in, I just did a bit of research online and supposedly a hiatus hernia is when there is a weakness or tear in your diaphragm and the upper part of your stomach starts to protrude through the weakness or tear.


----------



## pixie23

I don't have any idea how severe my case is since I didn't get to talk to my doctor, I merely found out because my outprocessing sheets said that the doctors impression was that I have a hiatus hernia :shrug:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Yikes, i know hernias hurt really bad... wouldn't that hurt too?? I hope you get this all sorted, you must be anxious for your results!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Anyway, it's 2am so i'm gonna attempt to get some sleep *sigh*....my body has not been doing me any favors lately! Somebody needs to send me some spare parts :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

pixie23 said:


> I don't have any idea how severe my case is since I didn't get to talk to my doctor, I merely found out because my outprocessing sheets said that the doctors impression was that I have a hiatus hernia :shrug:

That's just so silly that you were scheduled an appointment for an endoscopy and they didn't even bother to talk to you about it! :hugs: I would be fuming!


----------



## pixie23

I am very anxious for my results!!! They were running a bit behind when I got there and I have no idea how long I was out of the procedure before I woke up from the anastesia(sp?). I'm sure he doesn't have too much to tell me yet anyway, he probably wants the biopsy results before he decides a plan of action whether it's more testing or starting treatment, plus when I talked to him right before the procedure he still hadn't gotten my blood results back from the lab yet.
Goodnight! I'll be trying to get some more sleep here soon too!


----------



## pip squeek

OHH pixie23 my little boy is called Isaac.

What is this name game?


----------



## Shabutie

You have to say a name that starts with the last letter of the name above :thumbup:

Name game: Callie


----------



## vaniilla

hope everyone is doing well today :hugs: there is a small chance we might get a :bfp: this month but its small as its only one cycle technically! it took us 5 cycles for lo so I doubt it and I don't think oh would be too happy about it as he really wants us to wait until October but we'll wait and see and in the meantime I'll just slowly go mad :rofl:

*Hakunamatata* glad to hear therapy went well :hugs: I hope you figure out to spend more time with oh, its important that you get lots of couple time while you still have all your free time between the two of you :flower: 

*mouse_chicky* I hope your husbands surgery went well, thats crazy though! I hope he's recovering well I've heard hernia's are very painful :hugs:

*skyblueheaven* I have 4square! add me add me :haha: I have no idea how you add people on it! would be nice though as I don't have anyone on it lol 

*pixie23* I hope you get a :bfp: as soon as you start trying :hugs: we might be in a similar position when I enroll on my course, its two years so we might only have 3 months ttc or I might have to skip a year if they'll let me, so confusing! I hope you're heart burn has gone and your feeling back to normal, I'm sure your results will come out great :flower:

name game is where you say a baby's name that starts with the last letter of the name the previous poster picked :flower: 

*Name game : Eleanor *


----------



## Shabutie

Morning all :wave:

Weathers rubbish today and I have an un co-operative baby! :haha: 

Mouse_Chicky, I hope your husband has a speedy recovery... :hugs:

Pixie: Yeah, I really hope we get out BFP really quick. I fell pregnant with Amara the first month of trying, and that was because his ship was in our local dockyard so it meant I could see him most nights, I doubt id be that lucky again... but I am hoping and praying. Hope it all went well and they dont take forever with your results! 

:flower:

Name game: Llyod


----------



## pichi

im jealous of all you ladies that are starting to TTC now >__< i am at LEAST 4 months yet -sigh- it took me 2 cycles after coming off the pill to fall pregnant with Pixie so hopefully we have the same luck. OH want's 2 kids close together but at the same time he's not looking forward to going back to the sleepless nights when we've just got a STTN baby now :)

*Name game: rosaline*

EDIT: Name game: Dylan


----------



## Shabutie

Name game: Naomi

It will come round so quick, I cant believe how quick ours has gone. If I dont get pregnant this time, I will have to wait until mid February! :(

Are you guys saving up any money in preparation? At the moment we arent... once the wedding is out of the way, we will. It will probably be something like £50 a month, as I wont to make sure that we can get a 4D scan. We did with Amara and it was lovely. Plus we'll need to buy another cotbed, Amara was in hers at 8 weeks. :haha: 

Also just want your views girls on what sounds better: I dont know whether to keep them separate, so only the first name will be said, or to double barrel them, so that both are said. (pronouncec SHY-OH-ME)

Shiomi

or 

Shiomi-Noelle


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Name game: Naomi
> 
> It will come round so quick, I cant believe how quick ours has gone. If I dont get pregnant this time, I will have to wait until mid February! :(
> 
> Are you guys saving up any money in preparation? At the moment we arent... once the wedding is out of the way, we will. It will probably be something like £50 a month, as I wont to make sure that we can get a 4D scan. We did with Amara and it was lovely. Plus we'll need to buy another cotbed, Amara was in hers at 8 weeks. :haha:
> 
> Also just want your views girls on what sounds better: I dont know whether to keep them separate, so only the first name will be said, or to double barrel them, so that both are said. (pronouncec SHY-OH-ME)
> 
> Shiomi
> 
> or
> 
> Shiomi-Noelle

We've started saving up :flower: I put £40 a month atm and we're waiting for OH's end of year bonus in december which hopefully will add another 1 - 4 thousand depending on how hard he works. I also really want a 4d scan, we didn't get one with LO but really want one with the next.

I think Shiomi sounds better :flower: its a really cute name :)


----------



## pichi

well - we are planning on putting £200 a month into savings for whatever might be needed. not just kiddy-wise but a holiday, car insurance etc... :)

Shiomi is cute on its own.


----------



## kellysays2u

mouse_chicky said:


> What a day. My dh had stomach pains this morning, and at first we thought it was just constipation, but it progressively got worse. He called me at work at noon, and said he was going to the er. It's a good thing he did, since a few hours ago he had to have emergency gallbladder surgery. He's okay now, but it has been a very stressful day. I probably won't be on much in the next few days, so I can take care of him, but please girls, keep him in your thoughts. Thanks!

I will be praying for you DH that he has a quick and speedy recovery and that everything stays ok.
ETA:
OH and I will be saving money out of every pay check. $20 already goes right into athenas account and we are going to start saving another $20 for the new baby. Plus another $20 for us. It will take awhile to add up but we also split the income tax returns and bonuses and put them into the account. Athena already has more money then I have gotten from all my birthdays combined since I was 10 (when i started a savings account) so it all adds up. But we never go on holidays or anything. 
I hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok. I feel so out of the loop after disappearing for awhile. I will definitely have to not do that again. I am starting to have baby doubt again though... I think that needed therapy appt might have to come sooner.


----------



## trgirl308

Name Game: Ivan
Sounds like everyone had a pretty crazy day, it sounds like it got better towards the end though. My OH and I take a dance class together which is really fun and makes sure we spend a little time together. But he already complains if I don't spend enough time with him so it'll be interesting when we have kids. 

Great news! I had two exams in the last month that I was really stressed about, but I passed both! Found out one yesterday and the other just now, so that is a huge relief and now I can focus entirely on the wedding. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on passing your exams trgirl308 :hugs: :happydance:

kellysays2u I've also been getting baby doubts again today so I know how you feel :hugs: they come and go but I think its normal to have doubts :flower:


----------



## pip squeek

oh Vanilla its our first month trying too hope we get a :bfp: soon. Fingers crossed for you too hope you get urs.

It took us 11 months with isaac so im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## LovePurple

man- I miss a lot when I can't get on for a few days! Welcome all the new members! Good Luck to those already TTC and for all of us waiting a bit longer.. we can do this! =) Just gotta enjoy the anticipation! 
We've started putting a LITTLE bit of money aside for the new one, but we also have a big trip in 10 days we're taking that will drain the bank account somewhat, so after that is over and we're back home, we'll start specifically saving!! and possibly start TTC!!! WHOOOO!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> MrsMcP said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo this is exciting!!! My first list to get added to! Me and DH plan to TTC Aug/Sept when we move into our new house! I literally can't wait... I have TTC brain!! Please add me to the Autumn Acorn list... so good to have people to share the excitement with as it's not something you can tell all your friends about :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to Autumn Acorns MrsMcP!
> 
> I think we should restart the name game: Abel
> 
> Also, I've been looking into books about pregnancy/labor, any recommendations?Click to expand...




LovePurple said:


> man- I miss a lot when I can't get on for a few days! Welcome all the new members! Good Luck to those already TTC and for all of us waiting a bit longer.. we can do this! =) Just gotta enjoy the anticipation!
> We've started putting a LITTLE bit of money aside for the new one, but we also have a big trip in 10 days we're taking that will drain the bank account somewhat, so after that is over and we're back home, we'll start specifically saving!! and possibly start TTC!!! WHOOOO!!!

Name Game: Nicholas

Welcome MrsMcP! :hugs: Glad you found us!

I'd love some pregnancy/labor book recommendations, too. I've read TCOYF and WTEBYE (which I though was bloated and worthless, sorry for those who didn't!). 

This month I'm going to draw up a plan for saving for baby. We haven't really done this, but I do have a goal amount, $1000, I just need to make a plan to make it happen! I'm just avoiding doing our finances, lol.


----------



## LovePurple

MackMomma8 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMcP said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo this is exciting!!! My first list to get added to! Me and DH plan to TTC Aug/Sept when we move into our new house! I literally can't wait... I have TTC brain!! Please add me to the Autumn Acorn list... so good to have people to share the excitement with as it's not something you can tell all your friends about :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to Autumn Acorns MrsMcP!
> 
> I think we should restart the name game: Abel
> 
> Also, I've been looking into books about pregnancy/labor, any recommendations?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> man- I miss a lot when I can't get on for a few days! Welcome all the new members! Good Luck to those already TTC and for all of us waiting a bit longer.. we can do this! =) Just gotta enjoy the anticipation!
> We've started putting a LITTLE bit of money aside for the new one, but we also have a big trip in 10 days we're taking that will drain the bank account somewhat, so after that is over and we're back home, we'll start specifically saving!! and possibly start TTC!!! WHOOOO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Name Game: Nicholas
> 
> Welcome MrsMcP! :hugs: Glad you found us!
> 
> I'd love some pregnancy/labor book recommendations, too. I've read TCOYF and WTEBYE (which I though was bloated and worthless, sorry for those who didn't!).
> 
> This month I'm going to draw up a plan for saving for baby. We haven't really done this, but I do have a goal amount, $1000, I just need to make a plan to make it happen! I'm just avoiding doing our finances, lol.Click to expand...

I read what to expect when you're expecting. Most was pretty standard info, but I did flag a couple pages. Like things to take to hospital delivery day (I would've forgot some stuff haha) Just the very obvious things I haven't thought of really. It was nice. I actually don't want to read any more books personally. I want to have fun with this and not get too caught up in planning it out. I want to enjoy the ride. While I know it's helpful and necessary for some, I want to avoid charting and temp taking and the works as much as possible.. I don't want to stress about all the little details or get burnt out on the idea before it even gets started.. and just have a happy and healthy time TTC and Lord-Willing pregnancy.. 

If you do come up with a MUST read though, def let me know =) I know it def can't hurt.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Hmm i guess i loved what to expect when you're expecting because of the monthly/weekly progress sections. I adored reading about how my baby was growing each week :cloud9: but maybe i'm a hippy :haha:

I don't know about where you guys live but when i got pregnant my hospital gave me a book to read, as they did again when my baby was born. 

I've also heard The Pregnancy Bible is a good one to check out...my friend offered it to me but i already had 3!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I looked it up and on Amazon - The Pregnancy Bible got 4.5 stars out of a hundred reviews. https://www.amazon.com/Pregnancy-Bible-Complete-Guide-Parenthood/dp/1554073804/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1307464864&sr=8-12


----------



## pichi

MackMomma8 said:

> Name Game: Nicholas
> 
> Welcome MrsMcP! :hugs: Glad you found us!
> 
> I'd love some pregnancy/labor book recommendations, too. I've read TCOYF and WTEBYE (which I though was bloated and worthless, sorry for those who didn't!).
> 
> This month I'm going to draw up a plan for saving for baby. We haven't really done this, but I do have a goal amount, $1000, I just need to make a plan to make it happen! I'm just avoiding doing our finances, lol.

you know, instead of saving up - what we done was bought something each month and before you know it you have all the essentials you need and you've not even noticed the change in money :) plus, you will get given lots of stuff especially if baby is your first :)

Charting i swear by! it helped me understand my cycle and now i understand my cycles so much better because of it :) need any help just give me a shout :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

pichi said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> Name Game: Nicholas
> 
> Welcome MrsMcP! :hugs: Glad you found us!
> 
> I'd love some pregnancy/labor book recommendations, too. I've read TCOYF and WTEBYE (which I though was bloated and worthless, sorry for those who didn't!).
> 
> This month I'm going to draw up a plan for saving for baby. We haven't really done this, but I do have a goal amount, $1000, I just need to make a plan to make it happen! I'm just avoiding doing our finances, lol.
> 
> you know, instead of saving up - what we done was bought something each month and before you know it you have all the essentials you need and you've not even noticed the change in money :) plus, you will get given lots of stuff especially if baby is your first :)
> 
> Charting i swear by! it helped me understand my cycle and now i understand my cycles so much better because of it :) need any help just give me a shout :flower:Click to expand...

Oh, TCOYF is my bible. I just realized how that was worded, lol. I swear by charting too! I love knowing all about my body and my cycles, it makes me feel 100% in control. Plus, I love knowing that we don't have to use a condom EVERY time, just those few days in the middle of the month. :blush:

I won't chart when we get to TTC, though. I promised DH I wouldn't, that we would just go with the flow and see where nature takes us. Doesn't mean I don't have a good idea when I'm oving, with or without my BBT. :rofl:


----------



## pichi

haha yeah, i have to tell my OH we're safe not to use anything :haha: atleast you have a rough idea on when your eggie gets released :) maybe sneak in a few OPKs and you'll be set


----------



## MackMomma8

But see, I don't WANT to use OPKs or softcups or anything like that. I really, really just want to :sex: whenever we feel like it, and when it happens, it happens!! 

I don't exactly want to _try_ for a baby, I just want to stop preventing one from happening, ykwim? :) I know I'll have to keep track a little, at least so I know if AF is late or not, but I just don't want getting pregnant to be stressful at all. I want it to be fun and spontaneous!


----------



## pichi

ah yeah - thats exactly what we were like with pixie. NTNP :) i actually have somthing in my photobucket for that:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/Untitled-1-8.png

i've seen 2 meaning of NTNP p=protecting and p= preventing.. same thing :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG I LOVE THAT!!!

*swipes it to her photobucket for later....*

*EDIT: I can't get it!!! *


----------



## Shabutie

I guess we ar really NTNP too except that we are trying :haha:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for the advice on the books! I'm going crazy over here, all I can literally think about is ttc, pregnancy, and missing my hubby.

I just want a LO already :brat:


----------



## MackMomma8

Shabutie said:


> I guess we ar really NTNP too except that we are trying :haha:

Yes!! This is what I want!! 

If you pop over to my journal, there's a recent post about how DH thought I was the "crazy lady" TTC type :haha: I think he's way more on board now that he knows I'm not!


----------



## pixie23

We should resume TTC again by september at the latest (we should be together again by then), I set my ticker for our anniversary - apprx two months until TTC resumes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

I set my ticket for our 2nd anniversary - maybe I should make it say that, too?


----------



## Mummy2109

Just seen this thread, may I join please


----------



## MackMomma8

Of course!! Welcome, Mummy2109!! :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Mummy2109!


----------



## pixie23

MackMomma8 said:


> I set my ticket for our 2nd anniversary - maybe I should make it say that, too?

I thought about it, but I already have an anniversary counter so I'm just gonna keep them separate.


----------



## Shabutie

Mummy2109 said:


> Just seen this thread, may I join please

Welcome :wave:

My ticker is set for the 25th July, as thats the rough date that OH will be home. We should know and exact date in about 3 weeks time! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## pixie23

Shabutie said:


> Welcome :wave:
> 
> My ticker is set for the 25th July, as thats the rough date that OH will be home. We should know and exact date in about 3 weeks time! :happydance:

That's so close, I hope he's home in 3 weeks, if not sooner!!!


----------



## Mummy2109

Aww thanks  I'm not sure when me n my OH will be trying as i have a few personal problems and am on antibiotics but I hope its soon as I don't really want a big age gap between them. I have a boy called haiden and he will be 2 in august


----------



## Shabutie

pixie23 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> 
> My ticker is set for the 25th July, as thats the rough date that OH will be home. We should know and exact date in about 3 weeks time! :happydance:
> 
> That's so close, I hope he's home in 3 weeks, if not sooner!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I know :happydance: I doubt it will be any sooner. Its annoying, I would love him home sooner because then we can start making babies :haha: but if he is home later then we can spend longer together as a married couple, cant have it all I suppose! lol.


----------



## skybluheaven

Heyyy ladies

The hotel im stayin in is called The London....its in west hollywood
oh my bad...

By the way had to take a last minute trip to california...got here last night...that's why I got the foursquare account so people on my friends list could see where I go and check in to...and bc im into new trends lol...ill prolly get sick of it in a month..its cool bc its not invasive bc if u don't want someone to know where u are...just don't check in

Anyway just thought id share with the uk ladies that I decided to get a taste of london with my trip to california...that's why I picked the London hotel.

Oh and seen a few celebrities in the coffee shop this morning and gotta say...wow they looked bad in real life!!!!


----------



## LovePurple

MackMomma8 said:


> But see, I don't WANT to use OPKs or softcups or anything like that. I really, really just want to :sex: whenever we feel like it, and when it happens, it happens!!
> 
> I don't exactly want to _try_ for a baby, I just want to stop preventing one from happening, ykwim? :) I know I'll have to keep track a little, at least so I know if AF is late or not, but I just don't want getting pregnant to be stressful at all. I want it to be fun and spontaneous!

My thoughts exactly! =) Wanna keep it all fun! and stress free! I want to enjoy the process and excitement!


----------



## skybluheaven

Mackmomma...funny enough we TTC forever and has so many losses...as soon as we stopped TTC....I got pregnant the next cycle and finally had a healthy baby girl....so sometimes its better not to try to hard.

I have to plan bc I have fertility issues....


----------



## Shabutie

Hope your enjoying 'London' SBH! :winkwink:

I think I am going to get some white converse for Amara to wear at our wedding, how cute would she look! lol


----------



## BlueHadeda

Welcome to our group, all the new mommies!

Ah sorry girls I haven't posted yesterday! I read through the thread to catch up, but then couldn't keep my eyes open.

My daughter's IQ tests were just fine, in the end!!! :happydance: We are SO relieved. We have now cancelled all plans to take her to a geneticist (to see if she has a chromosomal defect) for the next 6 months. If her speech and other issues (especially school work) improves, we will rest assure that she's just a normal little girl that had an isolated, extremely rare, birth defect. It feels as if a huge weight is off my shoulders, so I'm happy we did the tests. The psychologist also tested her for ADD, and other disorders, and everything is totally negative...:happydance: 

Hakunamatata, no, I haven't played Generations yet! Is that a new expansion? I'm behind a bit on the expansions (never happened with Sims2, LOL). I'm only playing Adventures now, and also haven't looked at Sims Medieval yet.

Pixie, I'm glad your endoscopy is over and done with. Good luck with the results. I wonder what the red spots would mean?

Trgirl, congrats on passing your exams! And yikes, only 10 days left!!!

Kellysays2u, why are you having Babydoubts? I'm also having really bad doubts about this. What if I'm not doing the right thing for our family? I'm terrified that (1) there will be something wrong with the baby, since dealing with my daughter's issues made me realise it's not child's play having a special needs child and (2) what if something were to happen to me, and I leave my husband with 3 or 4 motherless children? :cry: I can't imagine my 3-year old without his mommy...he's SO attached to me. And even the eldest two. We're a really close-knit family. They'd be devastated...:cry:

But then I see a newborn, or picture of a baby and I think "awww, I really want that!". I don't know, am I just selfish??


----------



## kellysays2u

BlueHadeda said:


> Welcome to our group, all the new mommies!
> 
> Ah sorry girls I haven't posted yesterday! I read through the thread to catch up, but then couldn't keep my eyes open.
> 
> My daughter's IQ tests were just fine, in the end!!! :happydance: We are SO relieved. We have now cancelled all plans to take her to a geneticist (to see if she has a chromosomal defect) for the next 6 months. If her speech and other issues (especially school work) improves, we will rest assure that she's just a normal little girl that had an isolated, extremely rare, birth defect. It feels as if a huge weight is off my shoulders, so I'm happy we did the tests. The psychologist also tested her for ADD, and other disorders, and everything is totally negative...:happydance:
> 
> Hakunamatata, no, I haven't played Generations yet! Is that a new expansion? I'm behind a bit on the expansions (never happened with Sims2, LOL). I'm only playing Adventures now, and also haven't looked at Sims Medieval yet.
> 
> Pixie, I'm glad your endoscopy is over and done with. Good luck with the results. I wonder what the red spots would mean?
> 
> Trgirl, congrats on passing your exams! And yikes, only 10 days left!!!
> 
> Kellysays2u, why are you having Babydoubts? I'm also having really bad doubts about this. What if I'm not doing the right thing for our family? I'm terrified that (1) there will be something wrong with the baby, since dealing with my daughter's issues made me realise it's not child's play having a special needs child and (2) what if something were to happen to me, and I leave my husband with 3 or 4 motherless children? :cry: I can't imagine my 3-year old without his mommy...he's SO attached to me. And even the eldest two. We're a really close-knit family. They'd be devastated...:cry:
> 
> But then I see a newborn, or picture of a baby and I think "awww, I really want that!". I don't know, am I just selfish??

So glad to hear your daughters tests all came back fine. I hope she starts improving all around! Although I am sure she is perfect no matter how she is. Most the kids I have seen with disabilities are the most loving happy people around. 

I think my main concerns are for Athena. Is it fair to her? As well as OH still doesn't really want another. More of a wanting it for me thing. He is perfectly content with just her and thinks life would be perfect with just one but is completely open to another if it's what I want. Sometimes I wonder what my REAL reasons for wanting another so bad is and think I am just being selfish cause Athena is perfectly happy as an only child why should I ruin it. Plus everyone keeps telling me to wait and I am starting to wonder if I should. I mean if I wait then maybe Athena could tell me if she REALLY wanted a sibling. Also I always doubt my parenting skills. I think because I don't have anything to compare it to. My parents were pretty much absent in my life so as much as I am told that I am "such a great mom" and athena is exceptionally smart for her age and the happiest toddler around I always think its just a fluke. I also never think I spend enough time with her and I spend all day 5 days a week with her and the other two she goes to daycare for 5 hours a day as the doctor recommended it for interaction purposes and she LOVES IT. Which also makes me wonder if I am doing a good job cause sometimes shes not all that thrilled to leave daycare. But everyone tells me thats normal she is just having fun with the kids her age. I just don't know. I know another thing is I regret not doing a lot of things during my pregnancy and her infant times so I wonder if a lot of me pushing it is cause I want to experience those things so bad and really bond with my pregnancy and take the new baby to do more "baby" things that I didn't get to do with athena cause we couldn't afford to. But then I feel bad for that cause why should the new baby get to if athena couldn't. 


I just don't know. But I also completely feel I want another baby a sibling for athena.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug:kellysays2u:hug:

You need to quit overthinkin' it, girl! Take a breather and know that if you do decide to have another, you will be just as great of a mom to that LO as Athena, and she's make an awesome big sister! Maybe you just need more time between babies? Since Athena is still so young, maybe the memories of all the things you felt like you didn't get to do with her as an infant are still too new. 

I dunno, I'm rambling...


----------



## LovePurple

I think we all have our doubts from time to time, for many reasons. But I do the same thing. I saw a BEAUTIFUL little girl sitting on her mom's lap when I walked into the store yesterday and just MELTED!! I'm SOOO READY!! Or at least will be soon enough! hahha


----------



## hakunamatata

*Bluehadeda*: So glad you got good news!! Yay!!

Yup Generations is the newest expansion. Medieval is a stand alone Sims game. Medieval is super fun!

*Kelly*: It's a big decision to make. I bet Athena would love a sibling. I hope that your OH comes around and supports your wanting a second child.

*Mummy2109*: Welcome to the group!!

*Everyone*: If you haven't given me your email address yet, please do so when you can so I can include you on the weekly newsletter!

Also, please submit your vote for WTT'er of the Week by Friday. This can be any person that stands out to you for being a special part of our group for any reason. WTT'er of the Week will be announced on Saturday.

Please PM me if you would like to be added to the Facebook group.

:friends:


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> Name Game: Ivan
> Sounds like everyone had a pretty crazy day, it sounds like it got better towards the end though. My OH and I take a dance class together which is really fun and makes sure we spend a little time together. But he already complains if I don't spend enough time with him so it'll be interesting when we have kids.
> 
> Great news! I had two exams in the last month that I was really stressed about, but I passed both! Found out one yesterday and the other just now, so that is a huge relief and now I can focus entirely on the wedding.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## skybluheaven

Bluehadeda---- so glad u got positive news




I too have doubts...I worry about it being fair to kya...im waiting until she's atleast one before even setting the TTC date...who knows..I may decide to wait.

Just so everyone knows even if u decide to wait.....u shouldn't feel weird if others here are ttcing...I think that while this group started as a. TTC group...it is becoming far more than that...its about building bonds with ladies that can support u in any part of ur life!!!!

We will know its right to TTC when the time comes....as for now its normal to have doubts because this is a big thing!!!


----------



## trgirl308

skybluheaven said:


> Bluehadeda---- so glad u got positive news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have doubts...I worry about it being fair to kya...im waiting until she's atleast one before even setting the TTC date...who knows..I may decide to wait.
> 
> Just so everyone knows even if u decide to wait.....u shouldn't feel weird if others here are ttcing...I think that while this group started as a. TTC group...it is becoming far more than that...its about building bonds with ladies that can support u in any part of ur life!!!!
> 
> We will know its right to TTC when the time comes....as for now its normal to have doubts because this is a big thing!!!

I agree, very well said!


----------



## trgirl308

So as you know my wedding is coming up and overall things are going well and coming together just fine. But today was a really stressful day at work and as I was leaving I got an e-mail from my aunt that the white heather brooch she was going to lend me broke. So that brooch was supposed to be my 'something borrowed' and white heather which is for luck, so that almost made me break down crying except I was still in front of work collegues so I held it in. 

I came home and my OH wasn't home yet so I had to take the dog out and as I was leaving he called to tell me he was running late but that he had invited someone over for dinner (really!!!!!!!!!!! I have no food and I'm tired!!!!!) So anyways, I took the dog out and I called my mom. I wanted to ask her essentially to buy something with white heather so I could borrow it from her and I felt so bad asking her to do that. So she picked up the phone and I explained that my aunt's brooch broke and right away she said I have a solution. She told me she had just bought a white heather brooch and that she could lend it to me no problem. And that was the kicker, I burst into tears on the streetcorner holding my dog and a bag full of poo.... 

Just wanted to vent that a little since my OH still isn't home and we won't get anytime to talk before our guests arrives... thank you ladies for listening! :)


----------



## Shabutie

skybluheaven said:


> Bluehadeda---- so glad u got positive news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have doubts...I worry about it being fair to kya...im waiting until she's atleast one before even setting the TTC date...who knows..I may decide to wait.
> 
> Just so everyone knows even if u decide to wait.....u shouldn't feel weird if others here are ttcing...I think that while this group started as a. TTC group...it is becoming far more than that...its about building bonds with ladies that can support u in any part of ur life!!!!
> 
> We will know its right to TTC when the time comes....as for now its normal to have doubts because this is a big thing!!!

Wise words my friend! :thumbup:

I actually havent felt bad for Amara yet, does that make me awful? :blush: I dont know if its because she isnt _that_ old yet so she hasnt experienced much, or because im busy with wedding and what not, that I havent had time to sit down and think? I wonder... Maybe once I am pregnant and I am faced with the prospect of having another baby and Amara being a sister, will dawn on me and then all the worries/fears will emerge! 

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

trgirl308 said:


> So as you know my wedding is coming up and overall things are going well and coming together just fine. But today was a really stressful day at work and as I was leaving I got an e-mail from my aunt that the white heather brooch she was going to lend me broke. So that brooch was supposed to be my 'something borrowed' and white heather which is for luck, so that almost made me break down crying except I was still in front of work collegues so I held it in.
> 
> I came home and my OH wasn't home yet so I had to take the dog out and as I was leaving he called to tell me he was running late but that he had invited someone over for dinner (really!!!!!!!!!!! I have no food and I'm tired!!!!!) So anyways, I took the dog out and I called my mom. I wanted to ask her essentially to buy something with white heather so I could borrow it from her and I felt so bad asking her to do that. So she picked up the phone and I explained that my aunt's brooch broke and right away she said I have a solution. She told me she had just bought a white heather brooch and that she could lend it to me no problem. And that was the kicker, I burst into tears on the streetcorner holding my dog and a bag full of poo....
> 
> Just wanted to vent that a little since my OH still isn't home and we won't get anytime to talk before our guests arrives... thank you ladies for listening! :)

Aww thats coinscidence your mum had brought one. My something borrowed is a brooch from my nan. I didnt know if she had one so was going to ask her, or my mum, to buy one and I borrow it. lol, but my nan came to the rescue, it is always my something blue, here is a picture of it! The cameo is my something old from my great gran. She left it to me when she died, 11 years ago, and I always said I will wear it on my wedding day. I bet your getting excited about your big day! You must share a piccy or two! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P5110183.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shabutie

:shipw: << Love the bird on top!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't even have any kids yet and I'm having some fears and worries.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey everyone, 
DH is home now recovering. In a way, I have 2 babies now.:haha:Not really. I have realized though how much I rely on his help with everything. I don't know how you all do it who have to deal with a lo without oh's help for stretches of time.
I honestly did read all the posts, but my brain is too tired to process right now. Welcome to new members and wow I didn't realize some girls were kind of trying (or NTNP) before fall. Good luck!:thumbup:
I'm about to drop, but I love you all and will chat more thoroughly soon!


----------



## trgirl308

Shabutie said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> So as you know my wedding is coming up and overall things are going well and coming together just fine. But today was a really stressful day at work and as I was leaving I got an e-mail from my aunt that the white heather brooch she was going to lend me broke. So that brooch was supposed to be my 'something borrowed' and white heather which is for luck, so that almost made me break down crying except I was still in front of work collegues so I held it in.
> 
> I came home and my OH wasn't home yet so I had to take the dog out and as I was leaving he called to tell me he was running late but that he had invited someone over for dinner (really!!!!!!!!!!! I have no food and I'm tired!!!!!) So anyways, I took the dog out and I called my mom. I wanted to ask her essentially to buy something with white heather so I could borrow it from her and I felt so bad asking her to do that. So she picked up the phone and I explained that my aunt's brooch broke and right away she said I have a solution. She told me she had just bought a white heather brooch and that she could lend it to me no problem. And that was the kicker, I burst into tears on the streetcorner holding my dog and a bag full of poo....
> 
> Just wanted to vent that a little since my OH still isn't home and we won't get anytime to talk before our guests arrives... thank you ladies for listening! :)
> 
> Aww thats coinscidence your mum had brought one. My something borrowed is a brooch from my nan. I didnt know if she had one so was going to ask her, or my mum, to buy one and I borrow it. lol, but my nan came to the rescue, it is always my something blue, here is a picture of it! The cameo is my something old from my great gran. She left it to me when she died, 11 years ago, and I always said I will wear it on my wedding day. I bet your getting excited about your big day! You must share a piccy or two! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That pic looks really pretty, and don't worry I will definitely post some pics, it might have to wait until after the honeymoon, but definitely! 

When are you getting married?


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie---- the pic is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## LovePurple

trgirl308 said:


> So as you know my wedding is coming up and overall things are going well and coming together just fine. But today was a really stressful day at work and as I was leaving I got an e-mail from my aunt that the white heather brooch she was going to lend me broke. So that brooch was supposed to be my 'something borrowed' and white heather which is for luck, so that almost made me break down crying except I was still in front of work collegues so I held it in.
> 
> I came home and my OH wasn't home yet so I had to take the dog out and as I was leaving he called to tell me he was running late but that he had invited someone over for dinner (really!!!!!!!!!!! I have no food and I'm tired!!!!!) So anyways, I took the dog out and I called my mom. I wanted to ask her essentially to buy something with white heather so I could borrow it from her and I felt so bad asking her to do that. So she picked up the phone and I explained that my aunt's brooch broke and right away she said I have a solution. She told me she had just bought a white heather brooch and that she could lend it to me no problem. And that was the kicker, I burst into tears on the streetcorner holding my dog and a bag full of poo....
> 
> Just wanted to vent that a little since my OH still isn't home and we won't get anytime to talk before our guests arrives... thank you ladies for listening! :)

aww! Now see! Everything always has a way of working its way out one way or another! That's awesome when things come together like that! Good Luck to you and don't let the little things stress you out! Enjoy the process! =)


----------



## pixie23

It is really awesome how everything falls into place! My veil was missing the morning of the wedding and our wedding was at noon, but we were able to track it down and have it on time for the ceremony! All the pieces will fall together!


----------



## LakensMommy11

kellysays2u I know exactly what you mean. I didn't take the time to enjoy my pregnancy with my son because I was so worried about getting into our new home, planning a wedding, and worrying what everyone else thought...and I feel like I need a do-over. That's not the only reason I want another, I want my son to have a sibling and I just yearn for another so bad...but I feel like I will be neglecting him somehow...it's hard to explain =/


----------



## pixie23

I know 10 people that are pregnant and 3 that delivered this week. 
I'm feeling really down about not being pg. I talked to my MIL today and I just wanted to tell her how badly I want kids and ask her how long it took her to conceive and express my frustration about having to WTT and having already tried for 4 months unsucessfully, but I don't want her to know we'll be ttc because I want her to be really surprized when we tell her we're expecting. Though she probably has an idea that we'll be trying soon because of how much I talk about babies without even thinking about it. She is so amazing, I would love to have her as my coach during labor if I can have that many people in my room, she used to be a delivery nurse.
Do any of you feel like you're going to slip up and tell all out of excitement or frustration? She is the one I have the most trouble talking with because I want to keep it a secret, but she's also one of the people I'd love to talk to about this the most, about my fears, excitement, and frustrations.

Sorry, rambling rant over.


----------



## pixie23

LakensMommy11 said:


> kellysays2u I know exactly what you mean. I didn't take the time to enjoy my pregnancy with my son because I was so worried about getting into our new home, planning a wedding, and worrying what everyone else thought...and I feel like I need a do-over. That's not the only reason I want another, I want my son to have a sibling and I just yearn for another so bad...but I feel like I will be neglecting him somehow...it's hard to explain =/

I'm not at this point yet, but I imagine it is challenging to know what will be the best parenting decision you can make, whether it is giving him a sibling or being able to give him more one on one time as an only child for a bit longer.


----------



## pichi

skybluheaven said:


> Bluehadeda---- so glad u got positive news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have doubts...I worry about it being fair to kya...im waiting until she's atleast one before even setting the TTC date...who knows..I may decide to wait.
> 
> Just so everyone knows even if u decide to wait.....u shouldn't feel weird if others here are ttcing...I think that while this group started as a. TTC group...it is becoming far more than that...its about building bonds with ladies that can support u in any part of ur life!!!!
> 
> We will know its right to TTC when the time comes....as for now its normal to have doubts because this is a big thing!!!

this is exactly how i'm feeling about TTC #2. i want to be fair to Pixie so that's why my TTC date is when pixie is 9months... it will prolly not happen first cycle BUT we might have 2nd thoughts and wait a few months too till we're comfy with it totally. i really want a close age gap but at the same time i want to make sure pixie will be happy too you know?

and in other news my little doodle-bug is scooting about on her hands and knees now :cry: she's growing up so fast!


----------



## vaniilla

Rowan is scooting around too now, I wonder how long before he'll be really crawling around, he's crawling now but its more like shuffling forwards :haha:


anyone have any ideas what we could do over here? today is going really slowly for me :sleep:


----------



## pichi

oh no we have proper crawling now! she's getting faster and faster! haha!!


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> oh no we have proper crawling now! she's getting faster and faster! haha!!

just saw your ticker, where are you moving to? :flower:


----------



## pichi

we're still in scotland - actually we're just moving 6 miles from my parents... and 6 miles from my OHs parents so in the middle haha. we've just bought a 3 bedroomed house so i'm itching to get in and get decorating! :)


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls :wave:

I wish was could buy a house, just dont have enough for a deposit :( But we have a roof over our heads so thats the main thing. I watched a programme last night on BBC1 called 'Poor Kids' and it was actually quite sad the conditions that have to live in, I felt so lucky, and gratful to my OH.

:flower:


----------



## vaniilla

I wish we could afford to buy a house too! we have to wait another 3-5 years as we'll need a deposit of around 50k I don't mind renting I just want to be able to decorate freely/renovate, stick in cat flaps, keep chickens, plant things without worrying about what we'll do when we have to move etc I really want to buy a house at auction so I can do it up :)

I haven't heard of that show sounds like it was a good show :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah renting is okay, but like you I am longing to decorate, and do things up so its nicer, but I dont see the point as I cant take it with me whenever we do move.

Ah here is the link to the programme:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b011vnls/Poor_Kids/

:flower:


----------



## pichi

we were lucky enough to stay with my parents while i was pregnant and OH moved in with us a month before pixie was born. we managed to get a good amount of deposit sorted (10%) and money for furnishing etc... it's so costly! our solicitor fee's on their own are near £1500! never mind deposit and the cost of putting GCH in our new house (that's looking at at least £3000 >__<) i've done nothing but save since i started working though so it's paid off :)

hope you girls manage to buy soon x


----------



## skybluheaven

I just bought my house recently!!!!!

Pichi-----> I understand exactly how ur feeling...when I think of hoe jealous kya may feel...it breaks my heart!!!!! It hurts me to think of how she might feel like I don't love her as much anymore!!! I want there to be a close age gap but I also want her to be at an age where she is more independent and understands a little.



VANIILLA----------> I added u on foursquare!!!!!!!! U just have to approve me. I tried to approve someone from my app yesterday and it wouldn't work...had to go to foursquare.com and approve it...hope its easier for u.


----------



## pichi

ah wow when did you buy your house?


----------



## pip squeek

Hi Girls

We have just bought a house too its just stupid the ammout of deposite you have to put down they dont make it easy for first time buyers. We have to put 20% down.

Pichi i know how you feel all we have done is save. Solicitors fees are just stupid.

Ahh my little boy is crawling too he started a couple of weeks ago they grow way too fast.


----------



## pichi

Pixie has been half arsed crawling for about a month or so but we have proper crawling now :

Its not just deposit, its all the insurances too !


----------



## trgirl308

I have a question! I live in a place where you cannot change your name when you get married, so I always grew up knowing that my name would always be mine and I identify very closely to it. So my questions is since you all seem to live elsewhere, are you happy to change your name? Does it make you proud to have your husband's name? If you could would you rather keep your own name? Just curious to get some feedback... my husband wants me to do a legal name change and I don't really want to.... so just curious! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## pichi

My little one has my OHs surname and when we get married I'll be taking his name too. I think its nice to all have the same surname :)


----------



## skybluheaven

I bought my house 4 months ago....my boss ( the reason im in california right now too) gave me the money for the deposit bc he wanted to make sure we had a good place to live. Im home alone alot and our old neighborhood was getting bad. I found out that in a weeks time we had 2 attempted rapes and a rape. My neighborhood was a middle class neighborhood so all the crime was shocking. That was the week that my boss moved kya and I into a nice hotel....paid to end my lease at my old place early...and told me to find another house and he would pay all upfront costs and help me if I need it.

He was just concerned bc Kyas father isn't home alot...so id be a vulnerable target. A woman with a young baby will do anything a criminal says to try to protect her baby.

I lived in the hotel for about a month before I found something and he payed the upfront cost and now I make payments to him.


----------



## pichi

Wow that's amazing! What a nice boss you have


----------



## KellyC75

Had a lot going on these past couple of days ~ My Nan & Grandad are pretty poorly & ive been doing all I can to help :hugs:

Have I missed anything? :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> I know 10 people that are pregnant and 3 that delivered this week.
> I'm feeling really down about not being pg. I talked to my MIL today and I just wanted to tell her how badly I want kids and ask her how long it took her to conceive and express my frustration about having to WTT and having already tried for 4 months unsucessfully, but I don't want her to know we'll be ttc because I want her to be really surprized when we tell her we're expecting. Though she probably has an idea that we'll be trying soon because of how much I talk about babies without even thinking about it. She is so amazing, I would love to have her as my coach during labor if I can have that many people in my room, she used to be a delivery nurse.
> Do any of you feel like you're going to slip up and tell all out of excitement or frustration? She is the one I have the most trouble talking with because I want to keep it a secret, but she's also one of the people I'd love to talk to about this the most, about my fears, excitement, and frustrations.
> 
> Sorry, rambling rant over.

I spilled the beans to a good friend of mine yesterday. We're really close, but it still felt kind of awkward to talk about it with someone IRL. Maybe that's weird... :shrug: She was so supportive tho, not that I expected anything else from her, but it was nice to have someone who really understood my POV. 



pichi said:


> we're still in scotland - actually we're just moving 6 miles from my parents... and 6 miles from my OHs parents so in the middle haha. we've just bought a 3 bedroomed house so i'm itching to get in and get decorating! :)

I want to but a house SOOO badly, too. I just refuse to live in a neighborhood that I don't want to live in, and all of the neighborhoods I want to live in are out of our price range for homes. :cry: Unless we save up a HUGE down payment, which will take us at least 5 years. I'm okay with waiting 5 years to buy a home, but not to have a baby! :haha:



trgirl308 said:


> I have a question! I live in a place where you cannot change your name when you get married, so I always grew up knowing that my name would always be mine and I identify very closely to it. So my questions is since you all seem to live elsewhere, are you happy to change your name? Does it make you proud to have your husband's name? If you could would you rather keep your own name? Just curious to get some feedback... my husband wants me to do a legal name change and I don't really want to.... so just curious!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!

I couldn't WAIT to take my husband's name. I just feel like it makes us more of a unit, a team, so to speak. TBH, I hated my maiden name, not because it was ugly (oh but it was), but because it was my father's name. My father and I haven't spoken since I was 12, he is a verbally abusive sociopath. So taking my husband's name was a bit more symbolic for me, it was just one more way to cut myself off from my father.


----------



## pichi

I wonder who of us in here will be bump buddies


----------



## skybluheaven

Yeah he's a nice guy...he get a bad reputation in some Circles bc he's seen as a womanizer and a party type guy and he is in some respects but he has always been good to us. He's a good person bc he does charity work...he's a good boss to all of his employees, especially us.....he is a good friend...a good son who adores his mother......he just isn't a great boyfriend lol

I guess everyone is allowed to have a downside. However...not to defend him or anything...but he doesn't lie to the girls..he makes his commitment issues very apparent. So ehhh u know.



I will be happy to take my husbands last name too...when I get married....if I get married bc I have commitment issues too lol


----------



## kellysays2u

pichi said:


> I wonder who of us in here will be bump buddies

I imagine quite a few of us will be. Or at least very close to it :) 

Thank you ladies for letting me get all that out. I haven't said it allowed to anyone about the resenting not enjoying my pregnancy and all those other things and it definitely helped. I realize I am not doing it just for a redo but its more just I would feel nice if I DID have one. I think we will still stick to trying in the fall :) It was funny I was having a really down moment and started to cry and just told OH to go get a vesectomy "because his insurance now covers it and he clearly doesn't want one" he looked at me dumb struck (weird because he was always the one joking he would get one so I couldn't keep changing my mind) and said "No I know I will change my mind once your pregnant its just scary because we never actually new oh were gonna be getting pregnant in blank amount of months..... I had no control over it before." So I guess that makes me feel better. That its more hes just scared knowing we WILL be having a baby in hopefully around a year. I think the other thing thats hard is its hard for me to realize that Athena will be 3 by the time we have the next baby and everyone tells me two years a part is a horrible time to add a new baby because of the terrible two's. So I think I need to realize she will be at the end of the tantrums (hopefully... and hers aren't even that bad) by the time I have another. Plus at three (as long as shes potty trained) she can start head start which is a free half day preschool program that she should still qualify for. I just can't imagine taking away her daycare because I decide to have another baby. She loves it so much there and its been so great for her. I feel like I am writing a novel though. But I really just want to thank you guys for being there and being so non-judgmental. You are all awesome. I think I just need to realize everyone's going to worry for some reason or another and I believe that 3-4 years is a really good age gap for us. Although I could change my mind and wait longer. Its all up to us. But if we do wait I still definitely want to stay in contact with everyone :) I am sure it would just make me even more broody having all of you pregnant and having babies though :)

Oh and on houses. OH and I plan to buy a house within the next 5 years. We are going to save all of our income tax money and bonuses and hope we have enough for our deposit in that time. We should if we stick to our plan :)


----------



## MackMomma8

pichi said:


> I wonder who of us in here will be bump buddies

I hope we're all bump buddies, just in different stages. :)


----------



## skybluheaven

I didnt really enjoy my pregnancy as much as I felt I should have either
...I was a high risk pregnancy which was good in some ways bc I got extra care and more ultrasounds than a typical pregnancy but it was bad bc I was on bed rest from early on....I didnt get a babyshower.....and then when I had the traumatic birth and very slow recovery so I was on horrible pain and didnt get to enjoy that much either. I felt so cheated...after so many losses and trying so hard to have a baby...I guess I had this perfect vision in my head and it didnt happen

However I tried hard to make sure that kya wasn't cheated out of having the best care from me

While I had a perfect vision of pregnancy...birth..and post birth...and it got ruined....I thought I had a perfect vision of what my daughter would be like and how it would feel to be a mom.....I had no idea

I didnt know that such beauty and perfection could exist.

I was instantly...truly...madly...deeply in love with my daughter from the first second I seen her. I thought I loved her when I was pregnant but once again...I had no idea.

Then each day I think there is no possible way I could love her more.....I get suprised bc with every smile...laugh....and even cry....I love her more.


So while I would like to have another pregnancy to enjoy...I wouldnt have done anything different with kya...bc maybe one small change would have shifted the perfection that I can't wait to wake up to everyday


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> I wonder who of us in here will be bump buddies
> 
> I hope we're all bump buddies, just in different stages. :)Click to expand...

me too :flower: I hope we all get out bfps ASAP :wohoo:


----------



## MackMomma8

Hahaha the Acorns would be a force to be reckoned with then, wouldn't we? I can just see it now... we take over the TTC boards like a brood of cackling, pregnant, hormonal hens!!! :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> Hahaha the Acorns would be a force to be reckoned with then, wouldn't we? I can just see it now... *we take over the TTC boards like a brood of cackling, pregnant, hormonal hens!!!* :rofl:

this has just reminded me of chicken run :rofl:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

mouse_chicky said:


> Hey everyone,
> DH is home now recovering. In a way, I have 2 babies now.:haha:Not really. I have realized though how much I rely on his help with everything. I don't know how you all do it who have to deal with a lo without oh's help for stretches of time.
> I honestly did read all the posts, but my brain is too tired to process right now. Welcome to new members and wow I didn't realize some girls were kind of trying (or NTNP) before fall. Good luck!:thumbup:
> I'm about to drop, but I love you all and will chat more thoroughly soon!

Glad to hear he's recovering well! I'm really interested to know about his surgery as i just found out i have to get the SAME THING tomorrow morning.

I have been getting these pains in my right abdominal area since i was 7 months pregnant but i just thought it was painful gas from all my organs being squished or something. Then after i had the baby i was still getting them but never really got it checked out. The pains were awful but would go away within 20-25 minutes. 

A couple nights ago they started getting very severe and i was screaming out to OH in pain. When i would lie on my stomach i could feel like a painful bulging in my abdomen. OH took me to the hospital and it turns out i have several stones in my gallbladder and its a little enflamed (hence the bulging i felt). They couldn't get me in until tomorrow for surgery so i have oxycodone pain killers in case it happens in the meantime. 

I'm worried because when they gave me the ultrasound they said my bile duct is only 2mm! 2mm is abnormally small and when they ran over the risk of surgery to me... they said they could accidentally clip the bile duct while removing the gallbladder :cry: So needless to say i'm freaking out here.


----------



## MackMomma8

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Glad to hear he's recovering well! I'm really interested to know about his surgery as i just found out i have to get the SAME THING tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have been getting these pains in my right abdominal area since i was 7 months pregnant but i just thought it was painful gas from all my organs being squished or something. Then after i had the baby i was still getting them but never really got it checked out. The pains were awful but would go away within 20-25 minutes.
> 
> A couple nights ago they started getting very severe and i was screaming out to OH in pain. When i would lie on my stomach i could feel like a painful bulging in my abdomen. OH took me to the hospital and it turns out i have several stones in my gallbladder and its a little enflamed (hence the bulging i felt). They couldn't get me in until tomorrow for surgery so i have oxycodone pain killers in case it happens in the meantime.
> 
> I'm worried because when they gave me my ultrasound they said my bile duct is only 2mm! 2mm is abnormally small and when they ran over the risk of surgery to me... they said they could accidentally clip the bile duct while removing the gallbladder :cry: So needless to say i'm freaking out here.

:hug: It'll be okay! My BIL had to have his GB removed years ago because of his autoimmune disease. He's SO MUCH BETTER now for it, and I just know it'll be the same for you! Don't stress, there's a reason doctors go to school for 10 years, right? :hugs:


----------



## skybluheaven

Neeeeeeeed caffine!!!! Latte? Cappuccino? What to order? How do u ladies take ur caffine?


----------



## skybluheaven

My SIL. Had her GB removed and she felt so much better after that she wished she had done it years before...but it does require some changes in ones diet. I believe she had to really cut out red meat.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Caramel or Vanilla Latte please :haha: Sweet and milky, the way I like it!


----------



## skybluheaven

Mrs. Gibbo---->> mmmmm that sounds good!!!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Ok ladies if u haven't sent me ur superlatives votes...please do bc its due by Friday


Has anyone seen cheer coach recently??? U know me im the worry wart!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thanks i know you're right. My surgeon said he's been doing the procedure for 25 years and has never had an accident... but he did say that he knew some very great surgeons who have made the mistake of clipping the bile duct. 

I think i'm going to post an awareness thread on baby club because i guess there's a 30% chance of developing gallstones during pregnancy. I made the mistake of putting it off and now i have several large stones and need my gallbladder removed... but if it gets checked out right away usually the stones can just be dissolved.


----------



## MackMomma8

Grande Skinny Vanilla Latte, no whip, no foam. That's my standard. :haha: Only 130 calories!


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi ladies! I've missed you all. I've been so busy w/Kaitlyn's 16th b-day, Brittany's HS graduation, Mackenzie being home and requiring all the time n energy I have...that I just haven't been on. Oh not to mention all the family and friends that are came in from out of town for the graduation. I'm down to 1 guest now and can finally breath :) 

I hope everyone is doing well and keeping occupied n getting all healthy for the Autumn Acorns! I should be back n part of discussions soon.

:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies! I've missed you all. I've been so busy w/Kaitlyn's 16th b-day, Brittany's HS graduation, Mackenzie being home and requiring all the time n energy I have...that I just haven't been on. Oh not to mention all the family and friends that are came in from out of town for the graduation. I'm down to 1 guest now and can finally breath :)
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and keeping occupied n getting all healthy for the Autumn Acorns! I should be back n part of discussions soon.
> 
> :hugs:

Yay! We found her! :dance: Glad everything is going good for you!


----------



## kellysays2u

skybluheaven said:


> I didnt really enjoy my pregnancy as much as I felt I should have either
> ...I was a high risk pregnancy which was good in some ways bc I got extra care and more ultrasounds than a typical pregnancy but it was bad bc I was on bed rest from early on....I didnt get a babyshower.....and then when I had the traumatic birth and very slow recovery so I was on horrible pain and didnt get to enjoy that much either. I felt so cheated...after so many losses and trying so hard to have a baby...I guess I had this perfect vision in my head and it didnt happen
> 
> However I tried hard to make sure that kya wasn't cheated out of having the best care from me
> 
> While I had a perfect vision of pregnancy...birth..and post birth...and it got ruined....I thought I had a perfect vision of what my daughter would be like and how it would feel to be a mom.....I had no idea
> 
> I didnt know that such beauty and perfection could exist.
> 
> I was instantly...truly...madly...deeply in love with my daughter from the first second I seen her. I thought I loved her when I was pregnant but once again...I had no idea.
> 
> Then each day I think there is no possible way I could love her more.....I get suprised bc with every smile...laugh....and even cry....I love her more.
> 
> 
> So while I would like to have another pregnancy to enjoy...I wouldnt have done anything different with kya...bc maybe one small change would have shifted the perfection that I can't wait to wake up to everyday

I believe in this and I wouldn't have done anything differently with Athena as well. But I want to really be able to enjoy pregnancy. I was 17 when I got pregnant with no money at all. Could barely pay the bills. Moved kind of in the middle of my pregnancy and was left without care for weeks only two move back after 2 months and have a gap again. Never got to take birthing classes or really meet with any of my doctors. Was never able to write a birthing plan as everything was so up in the air. Never learned anything about breastfeeding because everything was up in the air. I LOVED being pregnant but I want a more "normal pregnancy". That and I never met with anyone about breastfeeding after and while I did fine in the hospital, the first night home was spent with a screaming newborn who couldn't wouldn't eat, a trip to the local ER cause I was so worried and no idea what to do (I had been feeding her wrong the whole time :dohh:). I guess I just feel because I did everything how OH wanted (the move the leaving hospital before usually recomended because he wanted us home not taking birthing classes) I just didn't have any kind of pregnancy I wanted. But I can't blame OH he was only doing what he thought best and I knew nothing either so I kinda followed like a sheep. 

But this time with my future amazing bump buddies and the fantastic midwifery services I now know about at a different local hospital. I think it will be a MUCH better experience :) Also I might not just allow everyone and there mothers in the delivery room this time. I didn't care last time cause they all just showed up and I was in to much pain to care but this time I want OH and I to have it alone. Plus I won't NEED my mom like I thought I did last time because I will know more about what the heck was going on :)


----------



## KellyC75

Wow ~ your chatty today/nite :winkwink:

Im afraid I cant go back on all the posts :coffee: But hope you are all well


----------



## pixie23

iHeartbaby#1 - I'm glad they know what's wrong. I hope your surgery goes well, with no complications!

skyblueheaven - I enjoy cinnamon lattes with extra cinnamon!


----------



## pixie23

Today seems like the perfect day to restart my prenatal vitamins

whoo hoo folic acid!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> Today seems like the perfect day to restart my prenatal vitamins
> 
> whoo hoo folic acid!!!

That sounds like a good idea. They aren't doing me any good sitting in my cabinet, now are they?


----------



## skybluheaven

Pixie23.....funny u say that bc I ordered a cinnamon latte.....Are u spying on me? Lol

I am now at william Rast and listening to my boss talk about something that im sure I should be paying attention to...but im on my phone checking here ( but prentending im checking his appointments hehe) and kya is strapped to my back in her beco butterfly carrier plating with my hair!!!!


I know ur survey will go fine iheartbaby#1...and its good that ur sharing ur story with others so that u can help someone.

Well I got vaniilla added to my foursquare app so she can see where I am via GPS buuutt I don't have u ladies soooo I figured id pop in and see what y'all were doing???? Im hungry and need to get lunch but we gotta be here for a min then come back after we eat...booooooo I don't wanna work!!!


----------



## pichi

i was on pregnacare for a few months after even NTNP lol


----------



## vaniilla

skybluheaven said:


> Pixie23.....funny u say that bc I ordered a cinnamon latte.....Are u spying on me? Lol
> 
> I am now at william Rast and listening to my boss talk about something that im sure I should be paying attention to...but im on my phone checking here ( but prentending im checking his appointments hehe) and kya is strapped to my back in her beco butterfly carrier plating with my hair!!!!
> 
> 
> I know ur survey will go fine iheartbaby#1...and its good that ur sharing ur story with others so that u can help someone.
> 
> Well I got vaniilla added to my foursquare app so she can see where I am via GPS buuutt I don't have u ladies soooo I figured id pop in and see what y'all were doing???? Im hungry and need to get lunch but we gotta be here for a min then come back after we eat...booooooo I don't wanna work!!!

now you'll be able to see how dull I am :rofl: I'm at home 90% of the time lol more people need to get 4square! its pretty cool with the badges (of which I have none!!!) 

hope everyone is having a good evening! caffeine for me comes in the shape of toblerone, milky ways, maltesers, hot chocolate & earl grey :D


----------



## music81

grande skinny defaf latte....occasionally with a sugar free hazelnut or vanilla shot...


----------



## BlueHadeda

Ooooeee, I'm a cuppacino girl!!! With foam, no cream and no extra milk. 

iHeartBaby, goodluck with the surgery!!! You must be superscared. :hugs:

Kellysays2u, don't feel bad because you want to "redo" your pregnancy. There's nothing wrong with feeling like that. My daughter's birth was very traumatic (especially after birth). After my youngest son's birth, I felt as if his birth cleaned the slate for me. It wiped the trauma away of my daughter's birth. It was a wonderful, freeing feeling. 

I have a 2.5 years gap, and a 4.5 years gap, and I LOVE the bigger gap... I'm not cut out to have 2 small ones close together. My frustration levels boils over too quickly, LOL.

About the name changing...in my country it's accepted practice that the woman changes her name when married. I LOVED my maiden name, and DISLIKES my husband's. So I wouldn't have mind keeping my own name. But it would've hurt my husband alot, and I must say, I like the fact that we're one unit...me, him and the children. 

I had such a hard day today. My son is writing exams (grade 4), and he lost half of his work :growlmad:, and we only realised it today. He's writing this subject tomorrow, so it was a mad rush to get the work and try to get it into his (still young) head! :dohh: And it's our First Language, so he HAS to pass this test. And I've been hoping that he would do as well as he did last term...:-( Now I can just hope the exam won't be a thriller. Poor kid. It was a hard lesson to learn about taking care of your notes and files!


----------



## skybluheaven

vaniilla said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> Pixie23.....funny u say that bc I ordered a cinnamon latte.....Are u spying on me? Lol
> 
> I am now at william Rast and listening to my boss talk about something that im sure I should be paying attention to...but im on my phone checking here ( but prentending im checking his appointments hehe) and kya is strapped to my back in her beco butterfly carrier plating with my hair!!!!
> 
> 
> I know ur survey will go fine iheartbaby#1...and its good that ur sharing ur story with others so that u can help someone.
> 
> Well I got vaniilla added to my foursquare app so she can see where I am via GPS buuutt I don't have u ladies soooo I figured id pop in and see what y'all were doing???? Im hungry and need to get lunch but we gotta be here for a min then come back after we eat...booooooo I don't wanna work!!!
> 
> now you'll be able to see how dull I am :rofl: I'm at home 90% of the time lol more people need to get 4square! its pretty cool with the badges (of which I have none!!!)
> 
> hope everyone is having a good evening! caffeine for me comes in the shape of toblerone, milky ways, maltesers, hot chocolate & earl grey :DClick to expand...

Lol well go somewhere!!! They even have check ins for grocery stores and if they don't have one u can create one!!! Make one for ur mailbox and check in when u go to the mail...one lady I know says everything she goes to the bathroom her husband says " are u gonna check in" lol he makes fun of here bc she's obsessed with her foursquare. She said she did have half a mind to make a check im for her bathroom so she could one day say....as a matter of fact yes I am!!!

One of my besties lives in chicago and she said she would sign up but all I was gonna get was "Amy has checked into target" or like a local grocery store lol


----------



## skybluheaven

Oh yeah...and I LOVE TOBLERONE!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello ladies! Just got home from work a few minutes ago, going to catch up with you all soon. Today was approximately 8,000 times better than the first two days this week, so yay!

Sent out a quick reminder via e-mail about WTT'er of the Week votes. Due Friday! Thanks!

If you aren't getting emails and would like to, PM me w/ your email address.

Also let me know if you want to be added to the Facebook group.

In addition, if there is anything special you would like me to announce in the newsletter, please let me know! Or if you have suggestions, also let me know!

:hugs:

:friends:

:hug:


----------



## vaniilla

skybluheaven said:


> Oh yeah...and I LOVE TOBLERONE!!!!!!

the toblerone cookies are so good too :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

dime bar cookies ... mmmmmmm


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> dime bar cookies ... mmmmmmm

what are they?



I'm a few days off AF and I've got mega bad pms, I've bitten oh's head over everything :blush: I hope it goes away soon I'm wound up like a reel! 


another thing off topic is I really like the sound of America, but I'm a big chicken with natural disasters :haha: that and oh would never move there :dohh:


----------



## pichi

aw we're on day 4 of a new cycle here... itching to ntnp but that would be bad of me :blush:


----------



## kellysays2u

hakunamatata said:


> Hello ladies! Just got home from work a few minutes ago, going to catch up with you all soon. Today was approximately 8,000 times better than the first two days this week, so yay!
> 
> Sent out a quick reminder via e-mail about WTT'er of the Week votes. Due Friday! Thanks!
> 
> If you aren't getting emails and would like to, PM me w/ your email address.
> 
> Also let me know if you want to be added to the Facebook group.
> 
> In addition, if there is anything special you would like me to announce in the newsletter, please let me know! Or if you have suggestions, also let me know!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :friends:
> 
> :hug:

I am wondering if we should do honorable mentions for WTT'er too? Only because I know most votes aren't a majority thing so if someone just barely gets "out voted" but they are still super spectacular they still know we are thinking of them. So maybe like if someone doesn't make WTT'er of the week but has over a certain amount of votes just write up a little about why people voted for them :) It's a confidence booster.


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> dime bar cookies ... mmmmmmm
> 
> what are they?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a few days off AF and I've got mega bad pms, I've bitten oh's head over everything :blush: I hope it goes away soon I'm wound up like a reel!
> 
> 
> another thing off topic is I really like the sound of America, but I'm a big chicken with natural disasters :haha: that and oh would never move there :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm sick of the natural disasters in America, personally.

I have wicked PMS too, and currently my cycle is 3 weeks so I'm PMSing like every 2 weeks!!



skybluheaven said:


> I just bought my house recently!!!!!
> 
> Pichi-----> I understand exactly how ur feeling...when I think of hoe jealous kya may feel...it breaks my heart!!!!! It hurts me to think of how she might feel like I don't love her as much anymore!!! I want there to be a close age gap but I also want her to be at an age where she is more independent and understands a little.
> 
> 
> 
> VANIILLA----------> I added u on foursquare!!!!!!!! U just have to approve me. I tried to approve someone from my app yesterday and it wouldn't work...had to go to foursquare.com and approve it...hope its easier for u.

Hey! I'm on foursquare! Let's stalk each other!


----------



## hakunamatata

kellysays2u said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Just got home from work a few minutes ago, going to catch up with you all soon. Today was approximately 8,000 times better than the first two days this week, so yay!
> 
> Sent out a quick reminder via e-mail about WTT'er of the Week votes. Due Friday! Thanks!
> 
> If you aren't getting emails and would like to, PM me w/ your email address.
> 
> Also let me know if you want to be added to the Facebook group.
> 
> In addition, if there is anything special you would like me to announce in the newsletter, please let me know! Or if you have suggestions, also let me know!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :friends:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I am wondering if we should do honorable mentions for WTT'er too? Only because I know most votes aren't a majority thing so if someone just barely gets "out voted" but they are still super spectacular they still know we are thinking of them. So maybe like if someone doesn't make WTT'er of the week but has over a certain amount of votes just write up a little about why people voted for them :) It's a confidence booster.Click to expand...

Good point, didn't do any honorable mentions because last week was pretty unanimous with the tie.

How many votes should earn an honorable mention? Let me know what you think.


----------



## kellysays2u

Hmm. I think it would have to depend on how many people are voting too. I mean I would say maybe just doing like the second and third most votes too? Because there could be weeks where everyone is spread out across the board so everyone only gets a couple of votes? Idk. I am just thinking out loud.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah, maybe we should do honorable mentions for anyone who gets more than 1 vote? Does that sound okay?


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> It is really awesome how everything falls into place! My veil was missing the morning of the wedding and our wedding was at noon, but we were able to track it down and have it on time for the ceremony! All the pieces will fall together!

All the pieces usually do fall together. And sometimes, at the last minute, things beyond your control happen. One of our groomsmen didn't show up. No phone call, no text, nothing. Just no show. It didn't really matter though cuz we had the bridesmaids and groomsmen go down the aisle individually, and when the ceremony was over, we had 1 groomsman w/ a girl on each arm (we got to tease him about how lucky he was lol). At first I was rather annoyed because we delayed the ceremony for a few minutes because of this groomsman, but I realized I just needed to go w/ the flow, and everything ended up being fine.



trgirl308 said:


> I have a question! I live in a place where you cannot change your name when you get married, so I always grew up knowing that my name would always be mine and I identify very closely to it. So my questions is since you all seem to live elsewhere, are you happy to change your name? Does it make you proud to have your husband's name? If you could would you rather keep your own name? Just curious to get some feedback... my husband wants me to do a legal name change and I don't really want to.... so just curious!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!

It's just a personal preference! I wanted to take my husband's name, so I did. I don't do the hyphenated stuff either. But some people prefer to hyphenate or not change their name at all. It's really just up to what you want to do. :thumbup:



KellyC75 said:


> Had a lot going on these past couple of days ~ My Nan & Grandad are pretty poorly & ive been doing all I can to help :hugs:
> 
> Have I missed anything? :shrug:

I hope they are feeling better soon!!!



pichi said:


> I wonder who of us in here will be bump buddies

Hopefully all of us!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

hakunamatata said:


> Yeah, maybe we should do honorable mentions for anyone who gets more than 1 vote? Does that sound okay?

I think if you think that sounds good then you should do it :) It's mostly you that has to worry about it! You know how many votes are coming in and what it would be like to do that.


----------



## hakunamatata

kellysays2u said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe we should do honorable mentions for anyone who gets more than 1 vote? Does that sound okay?
> 
> I think if you think that sounds good then you should do it :) It's mostly you that has to worry about it! You know how many votes are coming in and what it would be like to do that.Click to expand...

LOL well I want to do whatever makes you guys happy! :flower: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

We aren't doing it traditional at all! :haha: OH is actually taking my last name. My last name is all I have of my dad. he died when I was 12 weeks old, so it means alot to me. OH (and I) dont want to have different last names once were married so the only option was for him to take my name, as double barreled just doesnt sounds right. Plus I hate his last name, reminds me of an old lady I used to look after! :rofl:

I think we should name 1st, 2nd and 3rd place of Wtt'er or like last week joint 1st and then 3rd, if that makes sense?

Been out to my mums today, she is doing miles better, even went shopping today :) she has an appointment with someone tomorrow but not sure what its about. I walked past the folic acid today, but I just couldnt buy it as my mum was there :( I really need to sneak some one week, my TTC date is getting closer.

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

That's SO COOL that OH is taking your last name!!

And glad to hear your mom's continuing to do better!

Off to go work out, be back later - hugs!


----------



## Shabutie

Yeah he's fab! Our familes dont agree, but I think its hard to, when they dont have the 'experience' of their dad dying young. They all think I pushed OH into because he can be a bit soft, but he is doing it for me, because he knows what my name means to me, plus its more unusual as its a chinese name :thumbup: They also think 'its not tradition' but then that could be said about our whole relationship:

Sex before marriage
Children before marriage
Lived together before marriage


so.... their views are invalid :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

wow i have over 20 pages to catch up on! Think i will do that reading tomorrow lol. Have alot on my mind tonight and i really can't sleep :( don't want to go into it but any positive thoughts you can send my way i'd really appreciate :) xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Its just under 2 months until you are TTC! :happydance: 

I dont have any other positive thoughts hun without know the situation, but I dont want to priy (not even sure thats how you spell it) All i can suggest is try watching a film, or reading a book. I know when I have trouble sleeping because I am thinking too much about stuff, that if I distract myself from it all, then it allows me to unwind. 

:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

kitty2385 said:


> wow i have over 20 pages to catch up on! Think i will do that reading tomorrow lol. Have alot on my mind tonight and i really can't sleep :( don't want to go into it but any positive thoughts you can send my way i'd really appreciate :) xxx


:hugs: I always read when I need to get to sleep or write down all that I'm worried about and go back to it later when I feel ready to face it :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe we should do honorable mentions for anyone who gets more than 1 vote? Does that sound okay?
> 
> I think if you think that sounds good then you should do it :) It's mostly you that has to worry about it! You know how many votes are coming in and what it would be like to do that.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL well I want to do whatever makes you guys happy! :flower: :thumbup: :happydance:Click to expand...

but it might have the opposite effect with people that get no votes will know they got no votes, I'm having a self pity party here so ignore me lol :blush:


----------



## Shabutie

No that is a very good point... didnt look at it that way! :blush:

Maybe just stick with the top one, Im sure everyones time will come! :D


----------



## Shabutie

Right, off to do the bottles, oh how fun, i SO hope breast feeding works for the next LO, I hate washing/making bottles, and they have just changed the formula recipe, so I dont know how Amara will deal with it.

I also brought a Kozy Carrier earlier, so I am excited for it to arrive. I want it for Amara but it is also for the next LO :blush: as I dont want a double buggy. Ill just push Amara in her pushchair and the baby in the carrier, problem solved. or they can switch around... exciting times. Roll on 2012 for my Acorn baby! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

making bottles sucks! OH is making them atm and then I'm off to bed, I really hope bf works with next lo too, I'm making sure I arrange some sort of support before I give birth this time so that its all taken care of. Good night everyone :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Yeah he's fab! Our familes dont agree, but I think its hard to, when they dont have the 'experience' of their dad dying young. They all think I pushed OH into because he can be a bit soft, but he is doing it for me, because he knows what my name means to me, plus its more unusual as its a chinese name :thumbup: They also think 'its not tradition' but then that could be said about our whole relationship:
> 
> Sex before marriage
> Children before marriage
> Lived together before marriage
> 
> 
> so.... their views are invalid :haha:

I agree! Do whatever makes you guys happy!!



kitty2385 said:


> wow i have over 20 pages to catch up on! Think i will do that reading tomorrow lol. Have alot on my mind tonight and i really can't sleep :( don't want to go into it but any positive thoughts you can send my way i'd really appreciate :) xxx

Hope you're feeling better hon! xx



vaniilla said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe we should do honorable mentions for anyone who gets more than 1 vote? Does that sound okay?
> 
> but it might have the opposite effect with people that get no votes will know they got no votes, I'm having a self pity party here so ignore me lol :blush:Click to expand...

You know, you have a good point. Maybe we should have 1 WTT'er of the Week, and just one honorable mention if 1 person gets a lot of votes, basically like a second place.

Also, we definitely do NOT want this to make anyone feel badly. If it feels too much like a popularity contest, we don't have to do it. The most important thing is that we ALL feel valued. We want to have an inclusive, not an exclusive feel to the group.

All opinions are most appreciated!!!


----------



## Shabutie

vaniilla said:


> making bottles sucks! OH is making them atm and then I'm off to bed, I really hope bf works with next lo too, I'm making sure I arrange some sort of support before I give birth this time so that its all taken care of. Good night everyone :flower:

I plan to do the exact same. I was thinking I will go to the breast feeding group again ( I went once, just before I had Amara) and get as much knowledge as possible, because with Amara, after she was born, I was asked do I want to try and feed her, so i said yes, and they left me to it. I had no idea what to do. I know it is fairly self explanitory, but there are techniques etc. that I didnt know much about. 

I do worry that if BF works teh next time, that I will feel like Amara missed out, but then I have to remind myself that she is thriving on the formula. :thumbup:

HK... I Love your DP, very fitting. You know Lion King comes out on DVD this Autumn! :happydance: Definately a film to get for Amara (and me and OH :blush: ) to watch!

:flower:


----------



## pixie23

I loved my maiden name, but I'm a bit traditional and I knew I would take my hubbys name once we got married. I miss my maiden name, but some of my friends from childhood still call me by it so it doesn't feel completely gone. I do love my married name though because it helps me to feel included in OH's family.

I got a call from a nurse at my doctors office. The results of my blood tests came in and I am allergic to casein - a protein in milk, so essentially I am allergic to all dairy and anything else that contains this protein. I'm starting my casein free diet right away, the biopsy results from my endoscopy haven't come back yet, so we'll see if there is an additional diagnosis in the next week or two.

I was going to take my prenatal vitamins, but my doctor said that I have to take 5000 units of vitamin D3 everyday and my prenatal vitamin had some D3 and I don't want to over do it so I bought some folic acid so that I don't have to worry about a D3 overload. I had only taken the multi-prenatals in the past so I wasn't sure how many mcg's of folic acid I would need, I bought folic acid that will be 1000mcg per day, does anyone know if this is the proper/reccomended amount???


----------



## hakunamatata

How much folic acid to take - Babycenter

WebMD

Women's Health.gov


----------



## skybluheaven

The reason I didnt choose to do honorable mentions is I didnt want 4 people to be voted and then other people thinking " well did I not get a vote"

I just felt it may start to single people out

However I passed the torch to hakunamatata on this one sooooo its on her judgment!!"


----------



## hakunamatata

1000 will be more than enough from what I've read. Your body will flush out the excess folic acid that it doesn't need.

*There are exceptions to this though, so check with your doctor.*

{end of HM's disclaimer}


----------



## LovePurple

While it's fun to get recognized, I think a lot of people might get lost in the mix. Some are able to post more than others. I'm all for voting and recognition, just afraid to have people left out too like you all said. 

Hope your new diet goes well, Pixie. I'm sure it'll take some adjusting but it'll work out okay. Hope the biopsy comes back okay. Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## pixie23

Thanks Hakunamatata! I did so much research earlier on my allergy that I am to lazy to research much more today. Glad to know that if anything I will be taking more than enough folic acid.


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> Thanks Hakunamatata! I did so much research earlier on my allergy that I am to lazy to research much more today. Glad to know that if anything I will be taking more than enough folic acid.

*sending you a cheese pizza through the computer*

just kidding!!!


----------



## pixie23

Thanks lovepurple! It will take some adjusting, but I'll find my way. I'm just excited at the chance of feeling better! 
I'm greiving the loss of candy bars though. And my beloved cheese pizza.


----------



## LovePurple

pixie23 said:


> Thanks lovepurple! It will take some adjusting, but I'll find my way. I'm just excited at the chance of feeling better!
> I'm greiving the loss of candy bars though. And my beloved cheese pizza.

Just think of how much better and healthier you'll be and feel once you do TTC and are preggo! I'm sure the LO will appreciate the healthier food sources ;)


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> I loved my maiden name, but I'm a bit traditional and I knew I would take my hubbys name once we got married. I miss my maiden name, but some of my friends from childhood still call me by it so it doesn't feel completely gone. I do love my married name though because it helps me to feel included in OH's family.
> 
> I got a call from a nurse at my doctors office. The results of my blood tests came in and I am allergic to casein - a protein in milk, so essentially I am allergic to all dairy and anything else that contains this protein. I'm starting my casein free diet right away, the biopsy results from my endoscopy haven't come back yet, so we'll see if there is an additional diagnosis in the next week or two.
> 
> I was going to take my prenatal vitamins, but my doctor said that I have to take 5000 units of vitamin D3 everyday and my prenatal vitamin had some D3 and I don't want to over do it so I bought some folic acid so that I don't have to worry about a D3 overload. I had only taken the multi-prenatals in the past so I wasn't sure how many mcg's of folic acid I would need, I bought folic acid that will be 1000mcg per day, does anyone know if this is the proper/reccomended amount???


Ohhh honey im sorry...that's the same thing I can't eat bc kya is allergic!!! Its tought bc it is in so much stuff.

Still be cautious bc blood allergy test are more likely to come back with false negatives...and u still may be allergic to it

Skin prick test are less likely to have false negatives but more likely to have false positives. We do both types of test to make sure we don't miss anything.

Good luck with ur new diet...I can do soy...which is what I get in my larges lol

Oh and u can find tons of good stuff in the began foods section that wont have any milk involved. Of course im sure u know all of this so I don't know why im bothering to tell u.


I will say this...when I eliminated my allergens from my diet...I dropped 10 pounds without even trying. Then when I eliminated dairy I lost a few pounds...all from belly and thighs without even trying. I read once long ago that our bodies technically have a hard time digesting diary so when u stop eating it ur system isn't under so much stress and for some reason that can make u drop a few pounds.I guess its the loss of an irritation that makes u lose a few pounds when u stop eati.g something ur allergic to as well..so maybe ull get double lose of any extra pounds u wanna shed...although ur thin lol


----------



## pixie23

I didn't think I ate much dairy because I rarely drink milk or have yogurt or something, but I hadn't thought about the milk in chocolate or the cheese on my pizza, or baked goods. If I could lose some weight on my thighs and a bit of my womans chub (you know that bit just below the belly button, that would be great) but I honestly don't weigh much, between 120 and 125 lbs.

I'm glad though that I can feel better before baby, it will really be a much healthier pregnancy - then once I start feeling better I can move onto morning sickness lol


----------



## skybluheaven

Yeah I thought u was tiny lol


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm pretty sure each of my thighs weigh 125 lbs :rofl:


----------



## pixie23

hakunamatata said:


> I'm pretty sure each of my thighs weigh 125 lbs :rofl:

I highly doubt that!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmmm.... pretty close... I'm a size 18... but I did go for an hour walk today w/ a bit of jogging so yay!!


----------



## pixie23

hakunamatata said:


> Hmmmm.... pretty close... I'm a size 18... but I did go for an hour walk today w/ a bit of jogging so yay!!

That's great! Every bit of excerise is so good for you. Dr.Oz once said standing is better than sitting and walking is better than standing. It has really stuck with me. Even if it is just a walk to the mailbox.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup! We have a hiking trail right behind our house. And sometimes I do Wii Fit. I need to be more consistent. I have a few good days then I stop. I think I need to aim for at least _something _every day, if only for half an hour.

Sorry to hear about your dairy restrictions hon!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad to hear he's recovering well! I'm really interested to know about his surgery as i just found out i have to get the SAME THING tomorrow morning.
I have been getting these pains in my right abdominal area since i was 7 months pregnant but i just thought it was painful gas from all my organs being squished or something. Then after i had the baby i was still getting them but never really got it checked out. The pains were awful but would go away within 20-25 minutes.
A couple nights ago they started getting very severe and i was screaming out to OH in pain. When i would lie on my stomach i could feel like a painful bulging in my abdomen. OH took me to the hospital and it turns out i have several stones in my gallbladder and its a little enflamed (hence the bulging i felt). They couldn't get me in until tomorrow for surgery so i have oxycodone pain killers in case it happens in the meantime.
I'm worried because when they gave me the ultrasound they said my bile duct is only 2mm! 2mm is abnormally small and when they ran over the risk of surgery to me... they said they could accidentally clip the bile duct while removing the gallbladder :cry: So needless to say i'm freaking out here.[/QUOTE said:

> So the quote messed up. Oh well.
> 
> I think you'll be okay. Gallbladder surgery is very routine no matter bad it is usually. If they're able to do laproscopy, you'll have a couple (maybe more depending,) tiny scars. You'll just have to take it easy and eat a mostly liquid, bland diet for a while and not lift over 20-25lbs. Good luck hon!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hello to all! I'm hoping I can join here as I will be TTC starting the last week of August. I'm also in the Planting Pumpkin Seeds group but the days are all the same so I thought I'd join here too :) To introduce myself...

*Name *Ashley
*Age* 23 (24 in Sept)
*How long together?* will be married for 5 in October
*Children?* this will be our first

Anyone else TTC around that date feel free to add me as a friend :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome BabyMaybe917!

I'm sorry about your diet restriction, Pixie. But I'm glad they figured out the problem so you can start feeling better.

Hi, LovePurple, hadn't talked to you in a while. How are you doing?

Cheercoach, we're glad to have you back. I figured that precious princess was keeping you busy. ;)

Skybluheaven, I'm a little late on the uptake, but here's my coffee order. :rofl:Starbucks tall white mocha. :coffee: My absolute downfall.

KellyC75, I hope your grandparents feel better soon.

I had to change the fitted sheet on Kara's crib mattress by myself today. :crib: A complete pain in the ass, which is why I usually have DH do it. I'm becoming more dependent every day now.:thumbup:


----------



## LovePurple

Hey Mouse! So sorry to hear about your gallbladder problems! I hope everything turns out okay! Things for me are good, HECTIC busy with a lot going on and work is sooo draining emotionally and physically.. it takes over everything. 
I'm actually a registered nurse.. so those long days back to back in the hospital are rough. My days off are recovery days.. but that's a whole different conversation! You don't want to get me started on that one...
I'm due a new niece any day now. Hubs and I ran to the store this evening to pick up some new things for her and it was so cute seeing him in the baby section!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

LovePurple said:


> Hey Mouse! So sorry to hear about your gallbladder problems! I hope everything turns out okay! Things for me are good, HECTIC busy with a lot going on and work is sooo draining emotionally and physically.. it takes over everything.
> I'm actually a registered nurse.. so those long days back to back in the hospital are rough. My days off are recovery days.. but that's a whole different conversation! You don't want to get me started on that one...
> I'm due a new niece any day now. Hubs and I ran to the store this evening to pick up some new things for her and it was so cute seeing him in the baby section!

Congrats on the niece! Just wanted to share I'm a nursing student :) My TTC date is actually so that I will be due after graduation!!!


----------



## LovePurple

BabyMaybe917 said:


> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mouse! So sorry to hear about your gallbladder problems! I hope everything turns out okay! Things for me are good, HECTIC busy with a lot going on and work is sooo draining emotionally and physically.. it takes over everything.
> I'm actually a registered nurse.. so those long days back to back in the hospital are rough. My days off are recovery days.. but that's a whole different conversation! You don't want to get me started on that one...
> I'm due a new niece any day now. Hubs and I ran to the store this evening to pick up some new things for her and it was so cute seeing him in the baby section!
> 
> Congrats on the niece! Just wanted to share I'm a nursing student :) My TTC date is actually so that I will be due after graduation!!!Click to expand...

That's great! Congrats on nursing school! Nursing has it's rewards, but is DEFINITELY stressful! I just keep reminding myself of the great pay and benefits.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks hon. It was my DH, but no matter. I really admire your profession. When I was in the hospital 4 days from my c-section, I realized how hard nurses work. I'm spoiled teaching 8-3, with summers and holidays off. Couldn't imagine working odd hours. Congrats on your new niece! The aunty role is golden. (Plus there's always future hand-me-downs if you have a girl.:haha:


----------



## LovePurple

mouse_chicky said:


> Thanks hon. It was my DH, but no matter. I really admire your profession. When I was in the hospital 4 days from my c-section, I realized how hard nurses work. I'm spoiled teaching 8-3, with summers and holidays off. Couldn't imagine working odd hours. Congrats on your new niece! The aunty role is golden. (Plus there's always future hand-me-downs if you have a girl.:haha:

oops, didn't see the quotes =) and yes, hand me downs will be wonderful. Already have a niece and nephew so already covered there! =) That's partly why I won't buy anything until baby is almost here.. between showers and hand me downs.. I don't expect for us to have to buy very much at all. Plus, I don't want a bunch of fancy things just for looks.. I'm more practical..keep it simple.
Being a teacher sounds WONDERFUL right now! Actually anything with a desk and weekends off sounds great to me right now! =)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yeah, I have 2 nieces, and my sister pasted on all her baby clothes since she's done having kids. That helped out immensely. Well, I should get to bed. Tomorrow's the last day of school!


----------



## LovePurple

mouse_chicky said:


> Yeah, I have 2 nieces, and my sister pasted on all her baby clothes since she's done having kids. That helped out immensely. Well, I should get to bed. Tomorrow's the last day of school!

Aww! Rub it in! haha! Well have a great night! and an even better last day of school!! =) I'm off to bed as well! Goodnight Autumn Acorns :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns BabyMaybe917! The majority of the group will be ttc in august or september and I believe we have a few october and novembers as well. You'll fit right in!
Thanks everyone for your support! I'm gonna need it in order to change a lifetime of eating habits!


----------



## kitty2385

good luck changing ur diet pixie, im sure u will start to feel much better soon :) 

welcome babymaybe917, im sure u'll fit right in =D

Whats been going on with me.... well not much. my car insurance is due... another expense in life that seems pointless lol. im so tired today, i could sleep for a week but i have so much to do today.

What are everyones plans for today? 
xxx


----------



## pichi

I'm off for a fishy pedicure today haha


----------



## kitty2385

pichi said:


> I'm off for a fishy pedicure today haha

ooh i really want one of those, let me know how it is!


----------



## vaniilla

kitty2385 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> I'm off for a fishy pedicure today haha
> 
> ooh i really want one of those, let me know how it is!Click to expand...

me too!


Welcome to Autumn Acorns BabyMaybe917 


well good news for me (sort of) af is pretty much here and thats 2 cycles now that they've been regular! I'm hoping it stays that way so that ttc is easier in autumn :flower: I've started hormonal balance supplements and will switch to pre-natals the month we start ttc

Hope everyone is having a good day, the weather's a bit better here today :D


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome BabyMaybe917 :flower: You will fit in here just fine! :thumbup:

How is everyone today?

Athena is having a wicked cranky day... But I am officially planning our wedding and picking a date :) Which we hadn't done till now. Were not having a big wedding at all though so it's ok :happydance: I am just super excited that we finally have the money to do it and I have NEVER wanted a big wedding. The only people that are being invited are my mom and her fiance, my dad and his wife, OH's dad (his mom has passed on), his nana, his two brother and his two sisters, and potentially my brothers and sisters (I want this to be a happy day and I have a feeling my sister will be mad my wedding is now before hers:dohh:)

So pretty small then the reception will probably just be really simple. We would do it in a court house if people wouldn't be mad, we just want to be married officially. Course I keep saying maybe I could just not tell anyone :blush: but I don't think I could do that. If I could really have my perfect wedding though the only people that would probably be there are OH's dad and nana and his brother TJ and then my mom and my best friends Katie and Kori. But I know that might make some people mad. Of course maybe not my dad almost didn't come to Athenas birthday party he was so mad I was back with hunter at that point (we had a short break the end of november to a little before christmas and my dad didn't know we were back together till march).

But I am excited and there better not be any one to ruin it for me :)


----------



## vaniilla

kellysays2u thats great news and so exiting :D hopefully no one will ruin the day but surely they'll behave for a wedding :flower: have you decided which dress you'll go for or what type yet?


----------



## kitty2385

oooooh i love a good wedding ;) we want dress info!! lol xx


----------



## trgirl308

kellysays2u said:


> Welcome BabyMaybe917 :flower: You will fit in here just fine! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Athena is having a wicked cranky day... But I am officially planning our wedding and picking a date :) Which we hadn't done till now. Were not having a big wedding at all though so it's ok :happydance: I am just super excited that we finally have the money to do it and I have NEVER wanted a big wedding. The only people that are being invited are my mom and her fiance, my dad and his wife, OH's dad (his mom has passed on), his nana, his two brother and his two sisters, and potentially my brothers and sisters (I want this to be a happy day and I have a feeling my sister will be mad my wedding is now before hers:dohh:)
> 
> So pretty small then the reception will probably just be really simple. We would do it in a court house if people wouldn't be mad, we just want to be married officially. Course I keep saying maybe I could just not tell anyone :blush: but I don't think I could do that. If I could really have my perfect wedding though the only people that would probably be there are OH's dad and nana and his brother TJ and then my mom and my best friends Katie and Kori. But I know that might make some people mad. Of course maybe not my dad almost didn't come to Athenas birthday party he was so mad I was back with hunter at that point (we had a short break the end of november to a little before christmas and my dad didn't know we were back together till march).
> 
> But I am excited and there better not be any one to ruin it for me :)

Good luck with your wedding. Yay! When is the date?

It will be hard because everyone will put in their 2 cents and you will be tempted to want to make other ppl happy, just remember that it is ok to say no, and it is your day, so as long as you are happy then that is what really mattes. Have fun and enjoy this time! :)


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning everyone! I am off to meet with my caterer, then to work, final countdown, I only work 5 more days until I am on vacation!!!!!

Thanks for the replies about the name change, I find it so interesting how everyone feels so different about it. I find it is too much work to change it and I like my name, and since my name is actually half of my husband's last name anyways, ppl just assume that that is our married name so it works out well for me. :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Good morning girls!! It's one day closer to Friday! :happydance:

EEEkkkk weddings are so much fun. I had a blast planning mine. Reading about all you girls' big days makes me want to... wait no, no it doesn't. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Im still so behind on posts Girls! :flower: 

I noticed (a few pages back!) that you were discussing the WTT'er of the week, I was having a think about this & I think a nice thing to do is, along with announcing the winner, mayby posting (on the open forum) a few of the comments that were made (but no need to say who said what) 
:coffee:
Just think it would be a real confidence booster & I often explain why im voting for someone & then wish they could know what I said about them :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to all the new members :wave:

Exciting talking about wedding plans :wedding: I bought my dress from the US & I love it!

We only got married in 2008, but have been together since 1996!


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou to all that have wished my Nan & Grandad well :hugs: Things are really tough, they have now both had strokes


----------



## skybluheaven

kitty2385 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> I'm off for a fishy pedicure today haha
> 
> ooh i really want one of those, let me know how it is!Click to expand...

They are interesting lol...there's not another word for it....I've had a few of them


----------



## pixie23

vaniilla - glad your cycles are regulating! It will make ttc so much easier to track! I've been off the pill since dec and my cycle still fluctuates anything from a 29 day cycle to a 42 day cycle. 
Hoping I will regulate soon. I have a qusetion about ovulation that I want to ask all of you, but I'll save it for my next post.

kellysays2u - it is hard to limit the size of your wedding, it's difficult to not make people feel left out, especially if you're a people pleaser like me. Our wedding was decently small, about 40 people - there was quite a bit of family that wasn't invited though, they may have been upset but a lot of them didn't even know we were engaged until they heard about the wedding from someone who was invited. They all lived fairly far away so it's not like we had to face them (I doubt they would've come anyway), we just wanted to leave the drama out of our wedding!!!! Remember that it is a day for you and your OH and you should be selfish about your decisions for that day because it is meant to be all about you and your OH!


----------



## pixie23

A question about ovulation...

I always get achy in my back when I'm ovulating, since I started paying attention to it it has always been on the left side. A couple of months of being off birth control I was taken off guard when I experienced the ovulation pain on my right side - the following month I had it on both sides. But it's been 3 or 4 cycles since then and the pain is always on the left side again. 
What do you think? Am I ovulating from the ovary on which ever side I'm having pain? Identical and faternal twins run in my family, could I have ovulated from both ovaries that month? I'm sure many of you can't say for sure what it is, but I'm curious to hear your thoughts.
I've been meaning to do it for a while, but I want to get an OPK just to find out if I ovulate before, during, or after I get my regular backpain. I don't do any tracking of body temps or anything because I stress really easily, so I just keep a calander of AF dates, I don't currently track my ovulation pains (wish I had thought to a while back) but I will start tracking them next cycle. I don't want to stress about conceiving, though I subconsciously stress about everything, I had more then enough stress when we TTC back dec-april - I was in the emergency room during the holidays, I was working 50+ hours a week when I was a part time employee, I was taking 17 college credits, and we moved (not all at the same time, but most of them overlapped). I think tracking too much will be an overload for me.


----------



## music81

hi pixie,
ive never had ovulation pain in my back so im not sure about that..sorry...i usually have mild pain in my abdomen instead....like u i dont want to track my temp etc cause i think u can get too obsessed with it and if you're the stressy type like me, its prob best to leave it....i generally ovulate around day 12...so i plan to dtd from about day 10-15 figured that way i'll cover it?!....if that doesnt work after a few months then i may track temp?!...this cycle i tracked my CS which is meant to be an indication of ovulation too....


----------



## pixie23

My ovulation pain is in my back and my period cramps feel like someone kicked me in the ovaries haha, the pain w/ AF is in my back and my lower abdomen but generally way worse in my abdomen.


----------



## music81

i guess everyone is different and its knowing what's normal for you....my boobs get bigger around ov...so the OH notices that one!


----------



## vaniilla

I don't really get ovulation pain at least none that I'm aware of, I only know when I ovulating because of cm cycles (sorry its tmi! its something I picked while ttc) 

I love weddings!! I was 8 months pregnant when me and oh got married and by the end of the night my feet had swollen so much my shoes wouldn't come off for ages :dohh:

kellyc75 I hope your grandparents are recovering well :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Oooo another wedding, congrats hun!! So thats 3 of us in here?

:flower:


----------



## music81

ha ha don't worry vaniilla...when my freind was preg i had in depth details of her cm...which is good now that i'm having to take note!


----------



## pichi

well - that was strange! fishie pedicure is just well, strange! good though!

all this talk of weddings is making me think i need to plan mine - we don't even have a date in mind!


----------



## kitty2385

ooh im going to have to book myself a fishy pedicure hehe. im slightly feeling the jealous bug all this talk about weddings, but im sure he'll ask me soon enough ;) he already calls me wifey lol xxx


----------



## babyb54

pichi said:


> well - that was strange! fishie pedicure is just well, strange! good though!

Friends and I were just talking about this this past weekend! I'd never heard of it (am in the US), funny for it to come up twice in one week! Sounds...interesting. I think I could only ever bear the baby fishies, haha!


----------



## pichi

my OH asked me on my birthday ... in his boxers :rofl:


fishies:
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253487_10150266613430973_502310972_9287200_5620003_n.jpg
it tickles haha


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> my OH asked me on my birthday ... in his boxers :rofl:
> 
> 
> fishies:
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253487_10150266613430973_502310972_9287200_5620003_n.jpg
> it tickles haha

are those hello kitty tattoos? I have a thing for hello kitty things :blush: :flower:


----------



## pichi

yes they are hello kitty tattoos i'm a little obsessed with HK. i have hello kitty EVERYTHING practically :blush: if you look at my ankle it's nintendo :p


----------



## MackMomma8

Ohhh I've heard of those pedis, the little fishes eat the dead skin/calluses off your feet, right? I think it's a neat idea, but I don't know if anyone in the US does them yet (at least not where I live!)


----------



## pichi

it's so ticklish. i think i laughed for the majority of it. if you can find one defo go for one :)


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> yes they are hello kitty tattoos i'm a little obsessed with HK. i have hello kitty EVERYTHING practically :blush: if you look at my ankle it's nintendo :p

wooo! I don't know many people with the same obsession :haha: I'm slowly building my collection, our toaster is the latest edition :haha:


----------



## pichi

you'd love pixies bedding then...

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179322_10150118797305973_502310972_8138586_248889_n.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> you'd love pixies bedding then...
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179322_10150118797305973_502310972_8138586_248889_n.jpg

thats gorgeous!! :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Holy crap, I'm not into Hello Kitty AT ALL but THAT is freaking ADORABLE!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

babyb54 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> well - that was strange! fishie pedicure is just well, strange! good though!
> 
> Friends and I were just talking about this this past weekend! I'd never heard of it (am in the US), funny for it to come up twice in one week! Sounds...interesting. I think I could only ever bear the baby fishies, haha!Click to expand...

Im in the us as well and have had a few but only when I visit large metro cities (nyc...LA)


----------



## pichi

that's a hello kitty mobile too ;) haha i had to get the bedding imported from the US O___O! and my mother managed to melt the bloody thing because she put the bumper in the tumble dryer on a hi instead of lo setting. 

pissed off doesn't even cover it >_<#


----------



## skybluheaven

vaniilla said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> yes they are hello kitty tattoos i'm a little obsessed with HK. i have hello kitty EVERYTHING practically :blush: if you look at my ankle it's nintendo :p
> 
> wooo! I don't know many people with the same obsession :haha: I'm slowly building my collection, our toaster is the latest edition :haha:Click to expand...

ME ME ME!!!!! LOVE HELLO KITTY!!!!! 

Im so exited for Kyas first bday...its gonna be hello kitty...I've got hello kitty purses...she's got hello kitty cloth diapers and her current swim suit is hello kitty


Got tons of hello kitty stuff but those aretge most recent things we bought!!!


----------



## vaniilla

skybluheaven said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> yes they are hello kitty tattoos i'm a little obsessed with HK. i have hello kitty EVERYTHING practically :blush: if you look at my ankle it's nintendo :p
> 
> wooo! I don't know many people with the same obsession :haha: I'm slowly building my collection, our toaster is the latest edition :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ME ME ME!!!!! LOVE HELLO KITTY!!!!!
> 
> Im so exited for Kyas first bday...its gonna be hello kitty...I've got hello kitty purses...she's got hello kitty cloth diapers and her current swim suit is hello kitty
> 
> 
> Got tons of hello kitty stuff but those aretge most recent things we bought!!!Click to expand...

:wohoo: we should open a hello kitty club on BnB if there isn't already one :haha: OH isn't very impressed with it though :(


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> A question about ovulation...
> 
> I always get achy in my back when I'm ovulating, since I started paying attention to it it has always been on the left side. A couple of months of being off birth control I was taken off guard when I experienced the ovulation pain on my right side - the following month I had it on both sides. But it's been 3 or 4 cycles since then and the pain is always on the left side again.
> What do you think? Am I ovulating from the ovary on which ever side I'm having pain? Identical and faternal twins run in my family, could I have ovulated from both ovaries that month? I'm sure many of you can't say for sure what it is, but I'm curious to hear your thoughts.
> I've been meaning to do it for a while, but I want to get an OPK just to find out if I ovulate before, during, or after I get my regular backpain. I don't do any tracking of body temps or anything because I stress really easily, so I just keep a calander of AF dates, I don't currently track my ovulation pains (wish I had thought to a while back) but I will start tracking them next cycle. I don't want to stress about conceiving, though I subconsciously stress about everything, I had more then enough stress when we TTC back dec-april - I was in the emergency room during the holidays, I was working 50+ hours a week when I was a part time employee, I was taking 17 college credits, and we moved (not all at the same time, but most of them overlapped). I think tracking too much will be an overload for me.



I only have one functioning overy and I only get the pain on the side of my functioning one during ovulation....I normally get opk pos within 12 hours if pain starting.


----------



## pichi

vaniilla said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> yes they are hello kitty tattoos i'm a little obsessed with HK. i have hello kitty EVERYTHING practically :blush: if you look at my ankle it's nintendo :p
> 
> wooo! I don't know many people with the same obsession :haha: I'm slowly building my collection, our toaster is the latest edition :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ME ME ME!!!!! LOVE HELLO KITTY!!!!!
> 
> Im so exited for Kyas first bday...its gonna be hello kitty...I've got hello kitty purses...she's got hello kitty cloth diapers and her current swim suit is hello kitty
> 
> 
> Got tons of hello kitty stuff but those aretge most recent things we bought!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: we should open a hello kitty club on BnB if there isn't already one :haha: OH isn't very impressed with it though :(Click to expand...

my OH likes Hello kitty for Pixie :) i am in love with Japan so all pixies stuff is kawaii japan style :)


----------



## pixie23

skybluheaven said:


> I only have one functioning overy and I only get the pain on the side of my functioning one during ovulation....I normally get opk pos within 12 hours if pain starting.

I'll have to test and see what my time frame is!


----------



## skybluheaven

Really?? Kyas father doesn't mind it...he isn't gonna wear hello kitty or nothing but he thinks its kinda cool for girls. Plus he's pretty up to date on what's trendy and hello kitty has been trendy for a lil while.


----------



## vaniilla

OH thinks its cute and as far as trendy goes both me and oh are out of touch :haha: I tend to wear big long skirts which according to my sister make me look like something out of the 70's :haha: 

Autumn feels ages away! I want to start ttc now grrrrrrrr! *picks up and shakes oh*


----------



## skybluheaven

pixie23 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> I only have one functioning overy and I only get the pain on the side of my functioning one during ovulation....I normally get opk pos within 12 hours if pain starting.
> 
> I'll have to test and see what my time frame is!Click to expand...

It varies for me but 12 is the average...when TTC kya when I would feel that pain id say "im hurting....so u want me to strip for u" <--- sorry tmi but id say something in that range and he would be like " well yeah im not gonna say no but are u sure" finally after a few months of this I finally explained it was ovulation pain and he was relieved bc it had been bothering him...he couldn't understand why I would say I was hurting then wanna DTD. LOL poor guy!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

my 2 year old niece is all about Hello Kitty. She had that theme for her birthday. Also, my coworkers gave me a surprise baby shower with a HK cake. So cute! 

I've never had ovulation pains that I know of, so am pretty clueless, which is why we just dtd every other day to cover all our bases. It's not going to be as much fun this go around because every since I had Kara, dtd hurts. :cry:Oh well. The payoff is worth it in the end.:thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I'm pretty excited that my OPK's came in the mail today! Not that I need them right now but it's still exciting... One more thing to check on the list :)


----------



## trgirl308

Google image wedding dresses and there is a hello kitty one... actually worn for a wedding in Japan... 

I could not withstand the fishy pedicure, I'm so ticklisk, I have a hard enough time with a regular one...

When my OH proposed he motorboated my boobs, then asked.... way to get out some nervous energy?


----------



## skybluheaven

Oh lord dont tell me there is a hello kitty wedding dress...ill have to get married just for that lol


----------



## pichi

haha i've seen that. there is also a hello kitty house ^___^ a hello kitty bed, hello kitty mobile, tv... the list is endless.

Hello kitty isn't originally from Japan though... japan loved it so much they kinda stole it haha. it's an English thing originally *nods* there's my geeky japan knowledge coming to surface now :haha:

on the subject of OV'ing i get cramps and i get 2 days of +opks. the day AVER the 2 +opks my temp dips then spikes meaning i've OV'd... i have my pregnancy chart still: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/pichi6


----------



## vaniilla

https://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2010/07/19/hello-kitty-wedding-gown_Ok6i4_22975.jpg
https://weddingbellsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/hello_kitty_wedding_dress1.jpg
https://weddingbellsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/hello_kitty_wedding_dress4.jpg
https://weddingbellsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/hello_kitty_bouquet1.jpg

for anyone that wanted to see hello kitty wedding dresses :D :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

i have a hello kitty tattoo as well :D i love it and i always get comments on that one, even though i have 9 others lol. i adore that bedding im hoping for a girl so i can give her the hello kitty obsession :happydance: but im sure we have enough hello kitty stuff in the house that it may well get passed on to a baby boy haha =D

I had some cramping pains the day before yesterday in my back and the front. bit weird as im still on the depo, had my last one on 1st may so there is still a while till its out of my system. im taking Agnus Castus though, so im hoping this means that its working and i will be back having AF and being regular pretty soon after the depo wears off :D *fingers crossed!*

xxx


----------



## LovePurple

WOW now THOSE are some hello kitty dresses! Those are like cinderella dresses! =) 
Good morning everyone! I've got a long work day ahead of me but just wanted to drop in and say LOVE THE facebook page! It's so much easier to look through and keep up with! =) Also loving the email updates, so thanks hakuna for doing those! 
I hope you lovely ladies have a great day!


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks for posting those pics Vaniilla, I was too tired last night to do it. The flowers are actually really pretty. Hello Kitty isn't that big here, I don't know anyone who likes it. But for a little girl I think it would be really cute.

Today is FRIDAY! I'm so excited this is my last full week of work. My OH is having his bachelor party tonight, which means I get the house to myself. :)

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Shabutie

Afternoon all! :wave:

Wonder who will be WTT'er of the week will be! :coolio:

So im not getting weighed today, which might be a good thing as i've eaten so many naughty things, I so comfort eat :rofl:

Anyway, do you ladie shave any good plans for the weekend? I dont think I have any, if my carrier arrives I might go visit my friend who has just had his baby, but they live up on the second floor of a flat and its so awkward with the pushchair, maybe go to my mum's who knows, I guess it all depends on the weather too.

I worked out yesterday that Amara hasnt seen her dad for something like 74 days :sad2: about another 45 days and he will be home! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Im still working in Cali soooo prolly just spend tooo much time at william rast lol


----------



## pichi

i am just getting all my things ready for a night out tonight. 1950's style which i love. just trying to work out how to preven unsightly spillage from my underbust corset :S any ideas?


----------



## kellysays2u

Were probably not doing much of anything. Still waiting for OH's first paycheck from the new job. They have been talking to him about working abroad though :) They mentioned they were desperate for people in Italy. Also have openings in Brazil and Sweden. OH can't apply yet as he has to finish his 90 day period first. But I think living abroad would be really amazing and a great opportunity for Athena. Not sure if we will though Athenas really close to the family and I am not sure if we would like not living near anyone we knew.


----------



## vaniilla

we probably wont be doing too much, well we haven't planned anything so far, I want to tidy up the garden and replant some flowers as the ones there from when we moved in have gone to a better place and look like weeds!

kellysaysu thats a great opportunity! I would love to live in Sweden, but your right it is difficult to live far from relatives :hugs:

Pixie I would say something like a spanx is great under corsets, I haven't worn one in a while and I doubt any of them would fit me lol


----------



## pichi

I have spanx pants but its the top part lol! It should be fine once the dress is on


----------



## skybluheaven

Kellusays2u....ohhhhh italy....always wanted to go!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oo, jeleaous, Pichi! I love 1950s stuff.

I think it would be amazing, Kelly, if you got to go abroad.

My family is coming over tomorrow for a father's day celebration. DH isn't too happy, but he'll get a cute shirt with Kara's footprints on it out of the deal. What are you gals doing for father's day?

Also, I know there has been a lot of mention about do-overs either with pregnancies or with lo's early months. I know I would love to enjoy my next newborn more. I absolutely adore her, and we had an awesome bond, but I also had a wicked case of the baby blues. It lasted a long while. I probably should have considered medicine, but I was too stubborn. I wonder if there's any way I can prevent it next time. Of course, it may be less likely since I'll be more prepared and hopefully less overwhelmed. Is anyone else hoping to dodge the blues next time?


----------



## skybluheaven

I didnt have baby blue...bc of the hard painful recovery bc of my complications I was depressed about not being able to be more of an active mom and sad bc I was having issues breastfeeding but never felt stressed bc of her...only bc of my complications. I had tried so hard to have her...so I was more than prepared in most ways...it was harder than I thought it would be and wasn't prepared for basically being a single parent bc of her fathers job


----------



## skybluheaven

Will announce superlatives winners soon


What do u think u won??????


What do u hope u won????


----------



## MackMomma8

Eeeekkkk I've been waiting for superlatives all week!! :happydance:


----------



## skybluheaven

I will be announcing each title one at a time over a span of time here and in secret garden and then we will post full list in newsletter.... trying to make it as dramatic as possible lol


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> Eeeekkkk I've been waiting for superlatives all week!! :happydance:

me too :happydance:

I hope everyone wins :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Vaniilla....everyone will win something...im gonna announce 2 of the higest nominated for each catagory as well


----------



## KellyC75

pichi said:


> yes they are hello kitty tattoos i'm a little obsessed with HK. i have hello kitty EVERYTHING practically :blush: if you look at my ankle it's nintendo :p


I remember once (ages ago) you posted a thread about looking for 'hello kitty' border...I tried to help :flower: Did you ever get any? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Looking forward to reading all the results from the superlatives game :happydance: Thanks Skybluheaven

Also, did anyone read my idea about annoncing the winner of WTT'er of the week & posting some of the comments made about them :shrug: I think it would be lovely to read why others have voted for you :hugs:

Im getting a lovely indian meal tonite :munch: Yum yum!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really exited to see the results :happydance:

I've made toad in the hole for dinner so I'm off to get it out of the oven :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Toad in the hole? :huh:


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> Toad in the hole? :huh:

:rofl:

Its basically sausages in yorkshire pudding! :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Toad in the Hole ~ A typically British meal!
 



Attached Files:







toad in the hole.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MackMomma8

WOW that looks yummy. :)


----------



## kellysays2u

KellyC75 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Toad in the hole? :huh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Its basically sausages in yorkshire pudding! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I made the same face as macmomma :rofl: It does look good though!


----------



## pixie23

I'm so excited for the superlative results!


----------



## skybluheaven

KellyC75 said:


> Looking forward to reading all the results from the superlatives game :happydance: Thanks Skybluheaven
> 
> Also, did anyone read my idea about annoncing the winner of WTT'er of the week & posting some of the comments made about them :shrug: I think it would be lovely to read why others have voted for you :hugs:
> 
> Im getting a lovely indian meal tonite :munch: Yum yum!

This is what I was doing originally when we first started but it got lost along the way


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to reading all the results from the superlatives game :happydance: Thanks Skybluheaven
> 
> Also, did anyone read my idea about annoncing the winner of WTT'er of the week & posting some of the comments made about them :shrug: I think it would be lovely to read why others have voted for you :hugs:
> 
> Im getting a lovely indian meal tonite :munch: Yum yum!
> 
> This is what I was doing originally when we first started but it got lost along the wayClick to expand...

I can pick it up again this week :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

*Last call for WTT'er of the Week votes!*


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO FAINT WHEN THEY GET A BFP...
*
*AND THE WINNER IS.....

BLUEHADEDA!!!!*

*The 2 other highest nominated ladies (in no particular order that is) for this title was KELLYC75 & PIXIE23!!!!!*​


----------



## hakunamatata

If you guys want me to include reasons why you voted for a particular person, you have to actually tell me specifics. If reasons aren't given, then I won't be listing them because they won't be there. :winkwink:


----------



## skybluheaven

hakunamatata said:


> If you guys want me to include reasons why you voted for a particular person, you have to actually tell me specifics. If reasons aren't given, then I won't be listing them because they won't be there. :winkwink:

i know this is why it got lost along the way lol:dohh:


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST CREATIVE WTTER...*


AND THE WINNER IS....


*SHABUTIE!!!!*

*Coming in a close second was Hakunamatata&Skybluheaven!!!!*​


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST MYSTERIOUS WTTER....*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*LOVEPURPLE!!*

*Who wasnt even playing lol but somehow got the write in vote!!!!*

*Coming in a close second was Bluehadeda & Stacy_Ann!!!*​


----------



## MackMomma8

Lol^^ :)


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST ADDICTED TO POSTING...*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*HAKUNAMATATA!!!*

*This was pretty much a landslide lol but the next highest votes went to Shabutie & Vaniilla!!!*​


----------



## skybluheaven

Next up are......

Most stylish WTTer  

Most likely to get the first BFP -

Most likely to conceive on honeymoon
*
butttttt we taking a small break lol ***skybluheaven jumps outa the way as everyone throws something at her*****​


----------



## Shabutie

OOo I wonder who we all voted for first BFP... i cant even remember who I voted for :rofl:


----------



## pixie23

what a tease :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hello to all! I'm hoping I can join here as I will be TTC starting the last week of August. I'm also in the Planting Pumpkin Seeds group but the days are all the same so I thought I'd join here too :) To introduce myself...
> 
> *Name *Ashley
> *Age* 23 (24 in Sept)
> *How long together?* will be married for 5 in October
> *Children?* this will be our first
> 
> Anyone else TTC around that date feel free to add me as a friend :)

Welcome!!!



mouse_chicky said:


> Yeah, I have 2 nieces, and my sister pasted on all her baby clothes since she's done having kids. That helped out immensely. Well, I should get to bed. Tomorrow's the last day of school!

Hooray for the last day of school!!



pichi said:


> I'm off for a fishy pedicure today haha

I had never heard of that in my entire life!! Did all those fish kinda skeeve you out? I think it'd make me feel weird!



KellyC75 said:


> Thankyou to all that have wished my Nan & Grandad well :hugs: Things are really tough, they have now both had strokes

Thinking of you & your family!



pixie23 said:


> A question about ovulation...
> 
> I always get achy in my back when I'm ovulating, since I started paying attention to it it has always been on the left side. A couple of months of being off birth control I was taken off guard when I experienced the ovulation pain on my right side - the following month I had it on both sides. But it's been 3 or 4 cycles since then and the pain is always on the left side again.
> What do you think? Am I ovulating from the ovary on which ever side I'm having pain? Identical and faternal twins run in my family, could I have ovulated from both ovaries that month? I'm sure many of you can't say for sure what it is, but I'm curious to hear your thoughts.
> I've been meaning to do it for a while, but I want to get an OPK just to find out if I ovulate before, during, or after I get my regular backpain. I don't do any tracking of body temps or anything because I stress really easily, so I just keep a calander of AF dates, I don't currently track my ovulation pains (wish I had thought to a while back) but I will start tracking them next cycle. I don't want to stress about conceiving, though I subconsciously stress about everything, I had more then enough stress when we TTC back dec-april - I was in the emergency room during the holidays, I was working 50+ hours a week when I was a part time employee, I was taking 17 college credits, and we moved (not all at the same time, but most of them overlapped). I think tracking too much will be an overload for me.

Yes, I believe so. I've experienced pain, well more sort of a mild twinge, from the side I suspect is dropping the egg. After it had happened to me, I read up on it online and found out I'm not the only one either!



trgirl308 said:


> Google image wedding dresses and there is a hello kitty one... actually worn for a wedding in Japan...
> 
> I could not withstand the fishy pedicure, I'm so ticklisk, I have a hard enough time with a regular one...
> 
> When my OH proposed he motorboated my boobs, then asked.... way to get out some nervous energy?

:rofl:



LovePurple said:


> WOW now THOSE are some hello kitty dresses! Those are like cinderella dresses! =)
> Good morning everyone! I've got a long work day ahead of me but just wanted to drop in and say LOVE THE facebook page! It's so much easier to look through and keep up with! =) Also loving the email updates, so thanks hakuna for doing those!
> I hope you lovely ladies have a great day!

You're welcome!! Sorry I dropped the ball a bit w/ adding you to the FB group, glad you reminded me!



KellyC75 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Toad in the hole? :huh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Its basically sausages in yorkshire pudding! :winkwink:Click to expand...

That just sounds wrong!! :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

toad in the hole is lush... cant beat a bit of gravy with it!! nom nom nom


----------



## kellysays2u

Oooo congrats to everyone so far. I think I must go see who I voted for and see if any match up :)


----------



## skybluheaven

Yeah ima tease..that's how I got Kyas father buuut I always follow through in the end....AND THAT'S HOW I GOT KYA!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm planning on putting something in the hole later. :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

Hopefully not a toad!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

More like a snake :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kellysays2u

hakunamatata said:


> I'm planning on putting something in the hole later. :rofl:




MackMomma8 said:


> Hopefully not a toad!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

kellysays2u said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on putting something in the hole later. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully not a toad!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I can't believe what I'm reading ladies! :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

The snake for my hole is on vaccation :rofl:

You girls make me laugh!!


----------



## Shabutie

Vaccation???!!?!?!?!.... I'm starting to use American words here! :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

Tisk Tisk u dirty girls!!!!! lol


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST STYLISH WTTER....*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*MACKMOMMA8!!!*


*This was a close call...only trailing by 1 vote each was Pixie23 & Skybluheaven!!!!*​


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie, glad to hear your snake will be back from holidays in 45 days :winkwink:


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> Vaccation???!!?!?!?!.... I'm starting to use American words here! :haha:

 yeah we americans rub off on ya...were annoying like that:thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Shabutie, glad to hear your snake will be back from holidays in 45 days :winkwink:

over 110 days without a sighting of my snake!!! Think my hole is starting to close up! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

(Sorry girls, couldnt help myself!)


----------



## skybluheaven

Shabutie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Shabutie, glad to hear your snake will be back from holidays in 45 days :winkwink:
> 
> over 110 days without a sighting of my snake!!! Think my hole is starting to close up! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> (Sorry girls, couldnt help myself!)Click to expand...


No feel free...we are grown ups...well most the time


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Shabutie, glad to hear your snake will be back from holidays in 45 days :winkwink:
> 
> over 110 days without a sighting of my snake!!! Think my hole is starting to close up! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> (Sorry girls, couldnt help myself!)Click to expand...

Not that you're counting!


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO GET FIRST BFP....*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*PIXIE23!!!*

*Comeing in at a tie for second is Kellysays2u & Iheartbaby#1!!!*​


----------



## pixie23

This group is so crazy! 

It's what makes us so amazing!


----------



## vaniilla

this has to be the most exiting day of the month, I'm waiting for the apple crumble in the oven to finish and for the results to come in :happydance: wine anyone while we're still allowed? :haha:


----------



## pixie23

skybluheaven said:


> *MOST LIKELY TO GET FIRST BFP....*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *PIXIE23!!!*
> 
> *Comeing in at a tie for second is Kellysays2u & Iheartbaby#1!!!*​

I hope to get my BFP ASAP! Hoping to be pg by my birthday in November, but an even better gift would be if I were far enough along by my birthday to find out the sex as my gift!!!


----------



## pixie23

yum... apple crumble!


----------



## Shabutie

I love apple crumble and rhubarb crumble, best with either tip top or custard!


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm so flattered that you girls think I'm stylish. :blush:


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> I love apple crumble and rhubarb crumble, best with either tip top or custard!

its all about the custard! I love rhubarb crumble I could live on it lol


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE ON HONEYMOON....*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*TRGIRL308!!!*

Another write in bc the person with highest votes in this category Shabutie had higher votes in another category sooo i took write in vote!!!!​


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> I'm so flattered that you girls think I'm stylish. :blush:

I voted for ya Mama!


----------



## kellysays2u

pixie23 said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> *MOST LIKELY TO GET FIRST BFP....*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *PIXIE23!!!*
> 
> *Comeing in at a tie for second is Kellysays2u & Iheartbaby#1!!!*​
> 
> I hope to get my BFP ASAP! Hoping to be pg by my birthday in November, but an even better gift would be if I were far enough along by my birthday to find out the sex as my gift!!!Click to expand...

I had my sexing scan for Athena on my birthday :) It was awesome!

That would be awesome if you could be as well. You would have to get pregnant after AF in July though! I know from experience haha.


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE IN CAR....*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*VANIILLA!!!*

*Coming in second was Stacy_Ann & Pichi!!!*​


----------



## skybluheaven

Hang in with me ladies...i am at William Rast headquarters...trying to work...hold on to Kya...listen to my boss and his friend....eat my late lunch....and do this lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Work??? Forget work, this is more fun! :winkwink:


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE ON HALLOWEEN....*


AND THE WINNER IS.....

*STACY_ANN!!!*

*Second place goes to Mouse_Chicky & Kellyc75!!!*​


----------



## skybluheaven

hakunamatata said:


> Work??? Forget work, this is more fun! :winkwink:

lol...Ill let u tell my boss that lol He is paying for everything while im out here so I gotta pretend to pay attention to him...although i admit...im really not lol


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO NOT WAIT TIL FALL TO TTC....*

AND THE WINNER IS...

*MOUSE_CHICKY!!!*

*Only one with major enough votes to be concidered second...PIXIE23!!!*​


----------



## MackMomma8

Mouse, you better post a :bfp: announcment next month!! :haha:


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE A FUTURE CHEERLEADER...*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*KELLYSAYS2U!!!!*

*Second goes to pichi & Stacy_Ann!!!*​


----------



## pixie23

I will get to see DH in July, twice, but unless my cycle changes a lot (even though it's not completely set now) we'll be seeing eachother after ovulation both times. Is it horrible that I'm kinda hoping my cycle will be erractic? (unfortunately we don't know when we'll see each other again for sure after the last visit in July because he'll be moving and setting up residence and then I will move)
Dang it. Why did I have to have so many tests set up for June?!?! When I got to see him in may I was ovulating and everything, but we had to use protection because of my tests. UGH!

I won't wait until fall unless I have too! Meaning if I have anymore tests! 
Just need to be reunited with DH NOW!


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE A FUTURE MOVIE STAR...*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*SKYBLUHEAVEN!!!*

*Second goes to Iheartbaby#1 & Mackmomma8!!!*​


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE A FUTURE TATTOO ARTIST...*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*KELLYC75!!!*

*Second goes to Shabutie!!!!*​


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE A FUTURE SPORTS STAR...*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*IHEARTBABY#1!!!*

*Second goes to Kellyc75 & Mackmomma8!!!*​


----------



## pixie23

This superlatives game was a lot of fun!


----------



## skybluheaven

*MOST LIKELY TO BUY ANYTHING HELLO KITTY...*

AND THE WINNER IS....

*PICHI!!!*

*Second goes to NO ONE bc i had to write in a catagory bc she voted but wasnt involved in original game...couldnt leave her out....especially since some people voted for her on other stuff!!!*​


----------



## skybluheaven

ohhhhhhhh im finished geeeeez i shouldn't have started with the multi color text bc then i had to finish with it lol


----------



## skybluheaven

ok NOOWWWWW yall are gonna have to give me a lil more time on making blinkies lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks J!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG you're gonna make us blinkies too????
You rock. :kiss:


----------



## kellysays2u

skybluheaven said:


> *MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE A FUTURE CHEERLEADER...*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *KELLYSAYS2U!!!!*
> 
> *Second goes to pichi & Stacy_Ann!!!*​

Awww thanks ladies. Would make me such a proud mommy to have a dancer, gymnast, or cheerleader lol! Athena's starting dance and gymnastics in the fall so it would not surprise me if she or another future little one was a cheerleader!


----------



## skybluheaven

How old will she be when she starts dance. Just curious bc I am trying to decide when the best time will be to start Kya...I started at age 3 and as far as i can recall lol i liked it


----------



## kellysays2u

skybluheaven said:


> How old will she be when she starts dance. Just curious bc I am trying to decide when the best time will be to start Kya...I started at age 3 and as far as i can recall lol i liked it

2 and 5 months! I started at 2 :) Although its hard to find places that do a two year old class. Most gymnastics places start around them just walking around and getting used to everything but the dance classes usually aren't till 2.5-3. But at that age all they really do is dance around and TRY and get them to follow them haha. I used to teach the toddler/pre-K classes at my dance studio. It was always SO much fun. I am so excited for her to start.


----------



## hakunamatata

That is exciting! I remember dancing as a little kid. I took ballet when I was 5 years old and continued for 5 years. I'd love to have my future LO take dance lessons.


----------



## Shabutie

Right girlies im off to bed, all this staring at the screen and actually focusing and concentrating for the bloody OOS has doen my eyes in.

Thanks SOOOO mch SBH for this evening on the announcements, it was fab!:thumbup:

Have a good evening of chatting, its 1.15am here.

Night.....:sleep:


----------



## mouse_chicky

MackMomma8 said:


> Mouse, you better post a :bfp: announcment next month!! :haha:

Oh God, no!:haha: DH would kill me. (Although I do confess to taking 2 tests a few weeks ago considering my still awol AF.)


----------



## mouse_chicky

What a fun game!! Thanks skybluheaven for all the work you put into this.:hugs:


----------



## LovePurple

skybluheaven said:


> *MOST MYSTERIOUS WTTER....*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *LOVEPURPLE!!*
> 
> *Who wasnt even playing lol but somehow got the write in vote!!!!*
> 
> *Coming in a close second was Bluehadeda & Stacy_Ann!!!*​



haha! This literally made me LOL when I got the email from the fb page at work about this one! I must be doing something EXTRA mysterious to get a write in on this one! Thanks for the votes ladies :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

LovePurple, I honestly thought I remembered your name being on the list of members playing. It must have been meant to be. ;)


----------



## LovePurple

mouse_chicky said:


> LovePurple, I honestly thought I remembered your name being on the list of members playing. It must have been meant to be. ;)

haha, that's okay! I guess I just didn't pay too much attention about playing the game to know what to do or who to tell I'd play. So maybe next time I'd better pay closer attention! haha! 

How was everyone's day? My work day was long, and now I sit here on my lap top while I'm doing cardio on my recumbent bike at home =) It's a good way to pass the time and get my exercise in


----------



## mouse_chicky

great multitasking! I should do something like that


----------



## mouse_chicky

I spent today cleaning, woo hoo.:coffee:


----------



## LovePurple

and it's amazing.. as soon as you clean.. things magically get dirty again! Bummer huh


----------



## mouse_chicky

haha, isn't it always the way . . .my Pekingese tried to help me mop by biting and growling at the head


----------



## trgirl308

I am heading to bed, so tired... only to discover there is a cat in heat outside my window... yay!

Just wanted to share, hope everyone esle is sleeping wonderfully or nicely waking up depending on the time zone! :)


----------



## skybluheaven

I have to say I don't miss cleaning the house while im on this trip...but cloth diapering is a lil more difficult when out of town!!! The room were staying in has small stacked washer and dryer...like big enough to do 3 or so changes of clothes lol but it handles a days worth of diapers...I brought 2 days worth of diapers (contours and covers) I brought contours bc they don't have snaps or velcro so they can be dried on medium heat or even high which makes being out of town a bit easier...and our bummis and thirsties covers we brough are almost dry when we get them out of washer...so I've just been leaving them out over night and they are dry by morning...so we've got 16 contours and 5 covers with us. 

Soooo that's the only household type thing I gotta do while im out here...and they def just get dirty after u clean them lol

Im glad everyone enjoyed superlatives

Lovepurple...think of if like mysteriously intriguing!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Good Morning :wave:



skybluheaven said:


> *MOST LIKELY TO FAINT WHEN THEY GET A BFP...
> *
> *AND THE WINNER IS.....
> 
> BLUEHADEDA!!!!*
> 
> *The 2 other highest nominated ladies (in no particular order that is) for this title was KELLYC75 & PIXIE23!!!!!*​

Thanks Girls for making me 2nd place ~ I will most definately faint! :dohh: Having waited 10 years & 7 years between having each child....A close age gap is sooooo different for me! :winkwink:



skybluheaven said:


> *MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE A FUTURE TATTOO ARTIST...*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *KELLYC75!!!*
> 
> *Second goes to Shabutie!!!!*​

......:huh: Me!?

I really thought skybluheaven would take this crown, with her OH being a tatoo artist :winkwink:




mouse_chicky said:


> What a fun game!! Thanks skybluheaven for all the work you put into this.:hugs:

WSS^ Thankyou to Skybluheaven, you made so much effort, was fun :happydance:



LovePurple said:


> skybluheaven said:
> 
> 
> *MOST MYSTERIOUS WTTER....*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *LOVEPURPLE!!*
> 
> *Who wasnt even playing lol but somehow got the write in vote!!!!*
> 
> *Coming in a close second was Bluehadeda & Stacy_Ann!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> haha! This literally made me LOL when I got the email from the fb page at work about this one! I must be doing something EXTRA mysterious to get a write in on this one! Thanks for the votes ladies :)Click to expand...

I wonder if you were voted most mysterious because you dont have an avatar picture or any tickers :shrug:

Either way, Congrats :happydance: & Congrats to all other winners :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

skybluheaven said:


> *MOST LIKELY TO CONCEIVE IN CAR....*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *VANIILLA!!!*
> 
> *Coming in second was Stacy_Ann & Pichi!!!*​

:rofl: this is the one I least expected :rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning ladies! Today is a great day, I am picking up all the alochol and some other stuff for the wedding, then going to beerfest, then going to the Rihanna concert and then my daddy arrives which means this is really real! I am really getting married in a week!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> Good morning ladies! Today is a great day, I am picking up all the alochol and some other stuff for the wedding, then going to beerfest, then going to the Rihanna concert and then my daddy arrives which means this is really real! I am really getting married in a week!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Awww :cloud9: Have a great day today ~ Sounds exciting :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Seriously adorable :cloud9: Take a look!


----------



## hakunamatata

This week's WTT'er of the Week is Mackmomma8!! 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratulations.gif

We love you because you're funny and witty, and you just add a certain something to our group! 
As one member said, you are just a lovely person!​


----------



## KellyC75

:happydance: Congrats Mackmomma8 :happydance: Well deserved :happydance:

& thanks to hakunamatata for posting the extra information of why they make WTT'er of the week :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> :happydance: Congrats Mackmomma8 :happydance: Well deserved :happydance:
> 
> & thanks to hakunamatata for posting the extra information of why they make WTT'er of the week :thumbup:

Not a problem, and again, the vast majority of the votes have not included reasons why you picked the person... so please include your reasons if you want me to mention them.


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Congrats Mackmomma8 :happydance: Well deserved :happydance:
> 
> & thanks to hakunamatata for posting the extra information of why they make WTT'er of the week :thumbup:
> 
> Not a problem, and again, the vast majority of the votes have not included reasons why you picked the person... so please include your reasons if you want me to mention them.Click to expand...

The first few weeks I always included why I have voted for the particular person ~ But when it wasnt getting mentioned, I thought I wouldnt bother anymore.....

But now you are making a point of mentioning it, I will ~ For sure :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm not saying you specifically. I'm saying in general, people are not listing reasons. So if people in general include reasons, then I will include the reasons.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Mackmomma8!


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> I'm not saying you specifically. I'm saying in general, people are not listing reasons. So if people in general include reasons, then I will include the reasons.

I knew what you meant hun :hugs: Just thought I would mention that I will now send my reasons along with my vote :winkwink: Hope everyone else does now too :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

trgirl308 said:


> Good morning ladies! Today is a great day, I am picking up all the alochol and some other stuff for the wedding, then going to beerfest, then going to the Rihanna concert and then my daddy arrives which means this is really real! I am really getting married in a week!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Wow! I didn't realize your wedding was so close. I remember the week before mine 3 lovely years ago; I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off. So much fun. Try to remember every detail as it'll be over in a flash. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! Today is a great day, I am picking up all the alochol and some other stuff for the wedding, then going to beerfest, then going to the Rihanna concert and then my daddy arrives which means this is really real! I am really getting married in a week!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Wow! I didn't realize your wedding was so close. I remember the week before mine 3 lovely years ago; I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off. So much fun. Try to remember every detail as it'll be over in a flash. :hugs:Click to expand...

It is over so quickly!! I remember telling DH that we should slow down and enjoy it.


----------



## mouse_chicky

On another note, I'm going to whine. :haha: My ac is not working, and it's in the 80s. We changed the filter and made sure it wasn't frozen, but no dice. I guess DH will call the service guy Monday. In the meantime, are there any undercover repair women out there?:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Bummer!! Hope it's not too hot!!

DH and I are going on a date today. I think we are going bowling or to a movie and out to dinner.

Talk to you ladies later! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

KellyC75 said:


> Seriously adorable :cloud9: Take a look!

Just realised the link isnt on here :shrug:

I'll try again :coffee:
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/640026-cutest-thing-ive-seen-ever.html#post11086809


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Bummer!! Hope it's not too hot!!
> 
> DH and I are going on a date today. I think we are going bowling or to a movie and out to dinner.
> 
> Talk to you ladies later! :hugs:

Have a great date with DH ~ :flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Hey ladies, I haven't been feeling too hot lately and kinda depressed but just wanted to drop in and say hi. 

Congrats MackMomma8 on WTTer of the week, you deserve it!! :hugs: Sorry Hakunamatata, i know i've been slacking on the votes lately :blush: I think i'm just going to start getting them in to you a bit early because weekends are usually hectic for me.


----------



## mouse_chicky

iheartbaby#1, sorry you're not feeling well. Pm me if you need to talk. Thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

mouse_chicky said:


> iheartbaby#1, sorry you're not feeling well. Pm me if you need to talk. Thinking of you.:hugs:

Aww thanks hun, that means a lot! :hugs:

June is just a really hard month for me in general. My dad's birthday, fathers day, and the day he died is all in June so i tend to get a bit upset this time of year. 

His birthday was the 9th and i had to go in for surgery that day so i feel like i've let him down... it's the first time i haven't visited his grave for his birthday :(


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Iheartbaby#1 :hugs: Dont feel bad for not visiting your Dads grave, im sure he would totally understand & would have been watching over you :hugs:

I can totally understand why June is a tough month for you :hugs: Thinking of you


----------



## hakunamatata

Big huge hugs!!!

DH lost his dad on May 1 so that's a hard time for him too.

:hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks for the newsletter HK, fab as always... :thumbup:

Congrats MM8 SO glad you wont it this week! :happydance:

iHeartbaby#1, you certainly havent let your dad down, it wasnt your fault you couldnt make if for that day, and he will understand that. I lost my dad in february (21 years ago) and his birthday is in May so they are hard ones for me, especially now I have Amara :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

iHeartbaby#1 I'm so sorry you're having such a rough month. Your feelings are totally understandable, but as KellyC75 said, don't feel like you've let your dad down by not visiting! I'm sure he was there with you that day anyhow. Anyways, thinking of you and hope you feel brighter soon! :hugs:


On a totally different, more selfish note.... I want to :wohoo: a bit. DH said earlier this week that by next weekend he promised to give me a 110% answer as to whether or not we can start TTC on our anniversary trip in August. I've tried really hard not to poke for an answer before then, but I caved today :blush: and asked which way he was leaning. GUESS WHAT! He said he didn't want to be held to it yet, but was "mostly thinking yes" !! :cloud9: Our ticker would be down to 1 month, 3 weeks!! :happydance: :happydance:

Trying really hard not to get my hopes toooo high, but... just between us girls, it's not working.... ;)


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Mackmomma8!


iHeartbaby#1 - so much craziness. I hope you're feeling better. I'm sure your dad was watching over you the whole time and I'm sure he wasn't bothered at all that you didn't make it by his grave, he is just glad that you are doing well. We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 I'm so sorry you're having such a rough month. Your feelings are totally understandable, but as KellyC75 said, don't feel like you've let your dad down by not visiting! I'm sure he was there with you that day anyhow. Anyways, thinking of you and hope you feel brighter soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> On a totally different, more selfish note.... I want to :wohoo: a bit. DH said earlier this week that by next weekend he promised to give me a 110% answer as to whether or not we can start TTC on our anniversary trip in August. I've tried really hard not to poke for an answer before then, but I caved today :blush: and asked which way he was leaning. GUESS WHAT! He said he didn't want to be held to it yet, but was "mostly thinking yes" !! :cloud9: Our ticker would be down to 1 month, 3 weeks!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Trying really hard not to get my hopes toooo high, but... just between us girls, it's not working.... ;)

Yay!! That's exciting!! Sounds very, very promising!!

Glad to see you posting here hon!! Do I have your email added for the weekly newsletter?

HUGS!


----------



## hakunamatata

*Riddle of the Week*

Try to be the first person to get it right!

First person e-mailing me or PM-ing me with the right answer is the winner, and I will announce the winner and the answer to the riddle in next week's newsletter!

No Googling the answer!! Playing on the honor system and using our noggins!!

*Here's riddle #1:*

I am weightless, but you can see me. Put me in a bucket, and I'll make it lighter. What am I?​


----------



## hakunamatata

Riddle #2 -

What can run but never walks, has a mouth but never talks, has a head but never weeps, has a bed but never sleeps?


----------



## hakunamatata

Riddle #3 - What gets whiter the dirtier that it gets?


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thanks for all the support girls, it really helps!! :hugs:

I went to a bridal shower today which helped clear my head a bit. It was only 3 hours by the way, not seven, thank goodness :haha: I got to play a bride! We split up into groups and my team had to dress me in a toilet paper wedding dress :rofl: It was fun and my friend took loads of pics!

Oooh i love riddles... i will pm you with some guesses now!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh that does sound fun!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

mine are in ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

Well you ladies are smart and quick! :thumbup: :happydance: I'm going to announce the winners and answers tonight rather than wait a week! 1st place goes to the 1 who got it first!

Riddle #1 - I am weightless, but you can see me. Put me in a bucket, and I'll make it lighter. What am I? a hole

1st place trgirl, 2nd place Mousechicky

Riddle #2 - What can run but never walks, has a mouth but never talks, has a head but never weeps, has a bed but never sleeps? a river 

1st place iHeartbaby#1, 2nd place Mousechicky

Riddle #3 - What gets whiter the dirtier that it gets? a chalkboard 

1st place Kellysays2u, 2nd place Mrs. Gibbo

Congratulations!!!​


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I needed to think more outside the box for the first one, was thinking some sort of light like sunshine or fire :haha:

I never would have guessed chalkboard!! Good job ladies :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

ah, I read the third one wrong, that's what I get for skimming:haha: 2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## LovePurple

I did terrible.. because I came up with no answers whatsoever. For the bucket one I was thinking air or helium or something haha! Blonde moment! 

Sooooo I am getting ready for bed, but watching videos on youtube about cloth diapering and looking up the different types/brands. The bumgenius ones say to clean with the actual bumgenius detergent. Do any of you all use that brand and do you specifically clean with that detergent only? I figure other baby cleaner would be fine, but just wants others thoughts and experiences.

ps. man this group is a busy bunch! So hard to keep up with all the games and voting and posts! Definitely NOT complaining! We've just got a great group here and I gotta try harder to stay on top of things! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I know what you mean, LovePurple. I just happened to be online close to when HK posted the riddles. Got to be quick!

Kara was on my lap today watching the computer, so I decided to look for some interactive baby websites. She really liked this one where you move the mouse and make designs, left-click to change colors.
https://www.jacksonpollock.org/


----------



## babyb54

LovePurple said:


> ps. man this group is a busy bunch! So hard to keep up with all the games and voting and posts! Definitely NOT complaining! We've just got a great group here and I gotta try harder to stay on top of things! LOL :thumbup:

I can't keep up either haha! I end up lurking a lot because I can't seem to get in the groove of the convo. :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> I did terrible.. because I came up with no answers whatsoever. For the bucket one I was thinking air or helium or something haha! Blonde moment!
> 
> Sooooo I am getting ready for bed, but watching videos on youtube about cloth diapering and looking up the different types/brands. The bumgenius ones say to clean with the actual bumgenius detergent. Do any of you all use that brand and do you specifically clean with that detergent only? I figure other baby cleaner would be fine, but just wants others thoughts and experiences.
> 
> ps. man this group is a busy bunch! So hard to keep up with all the games and voting and posts! Definitely NOT complaining! We've just got a great group here and I gotta try harder to stay on top of things! LOL :thumbup:

Amara has a few Bum Genius, and I just use normal non biological washing powder, and so far so good. you only need a tiny amount anyway. Her main nappies are Bum Genius Flip's Check them out, they are fab! :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> ps. man this group is a busy bunch! So hard to keep up with all the games and voting and posts! Definitely NOT complaining! We've just got a great group here and I gotta try harder to stay on top of things! LOL :thumbup:
> 
> I can't keep up either haha! I end up lurking a lot because I can't seem to get in the groove of the convo. :dohh:Click to expand...

I get on here for a bit every day and I feel the same way. There are usually 10-20 new pages! It's always nice to have a new topic though :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Ooo yay I won! Haha. I didn't even notice they were posted in here just thought they were emailed. The chalkboard one was easy for me it was a really common riddle my teachers gave in High School. I actually had the most trouble with the second. I felt a little stupid afterwords lol. But I had it right just way to late lol.


----------



## pixie23

LovePurple said:


> I did terrible.. because I came up with no answers whatsoever. For the bucket one I was thinking air or helium or something haha! Blonde moment!
> 
> Sooooo I am getting ready for bed, but watching videos on youtube about cloth diapering and looking up the different types/brands. The bumgenius ones say to clean with the actual bumgenius detergent. Do any of you all use that brand and do you specifically clean with that detergent only? I figure other baby cleaner would be fine, but just wants others thoughts and experiences.


haha! I sucked at the riddles too, I've never been good at them. It's a good thing the answers were already posted by the time I got on because I would've kept stewing with no success.

Something to think about with cloth diapers is how they close. I did a lot of research on diapers a year ago and the bumgenius had velcro closures. One of my friends has a lot of them, but they aren't doing her much good now that the baby can undo the velcro, but she loved them when her daughter was a newborn. Something interesting to consider when choosing your cloth diapers.


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to those that got the riddles correct

I would never have got them ~ :dohh: :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

sorry I've not been around I've been clearing out the garden :flower:

iHeartbaby#1 like the other ladies said I'm sure he won't mind that you didn't go to his grave, I can't visit my grandads graves every year but I light a candle for them, its the thought that counts, I'm sure he'll know your thinking about him :hugs: 

I wasn't very good with the riddles but oh got 2/3 right!

AF is really screwing me around atm! anyone have any experience with this? Its been going like this : CD31 pink spotting CD 32 light spotting CD33 light spotting but heavier than days before CD 34 light spotting CD35 nothing so far, what the hell is going on!!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

babyb54 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 I'm so sorry you're having such a rough month. Your feelings are totally understandable, but as KellyC75 said, don't feel like you've let your dad down by not visiting! I'm sure he was there with you that day anyhow. Anyways, thinking of you and hope you feel brighter soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> On a totally different, more selfish note.... I want to :wohoo: a bit. DH said earlier this week that by next weekend he promised to give me a 110% answer as to whether or not we can start TTC on our anniversary trip in August. I've tried really hard not to poke for an answer before then, but I caved today :blush: and asked which way he was leaning. GUESS WHAT! He said he didn't want to be held to it yet, but was "mostly thinking yes" !! :cloud9: Our ticker would be down to 1 month, 3 weeks!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Trying really hard not to get my hopes toooo high, but... just between us girls, it's not working.... ;)

thats great news :happydance: hopefully your oh will agree to moving it forward :D where are you going for your trip? :flower:


----------



## LovePurple

Thanks Shabutie for the info! That helps a lot! =) 
And Pixie, I've heard/read that too! But now bumgenius has the snap closure, so that would be my pick. 

and glad to see I'm not the only one who gets lost in the conversations sometime =)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It happens to me all the time! I log on in the morning and there's 3/4 pages to read so I read them and when I come back an hour later there's 7/8! Sometimes I don't read them all especially if I'm on my phone :shrug:


----------



## babyfromgod

Can i please join i'm trying in October?


----------



## trgirl308

babyfromgod said:


> Can i please join i'm trying in October?

Welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Iheartbaby: Thinking of you, it isn't easy but I'm sure he can feel that you are thinking of him wherever you are. :hugs:

Baby54: Good luck fingers crossed for you! :)

The riddles, for the second one I kept thinking if was a faucet, which would work for all of them except a bed, and I just figured well I'm not a plumber maybe some part of a faucet is called the bed too.... :)

And so yesterday was soooo crazy! I did not stop all day, so much so that at one point I walked into a door because there was a dog toy blocking it and so now I have a bump ON my face!!!! It hurts! And I ended up leaving the Rihanna concert like 10 minutes early because my dad was waiting outside of my house, so I rushed home and by then everyone was so tired we just went to bed. 

My OH made it back safe from his bachelor party, they took him white water rafting, (thankfully the bungee jumping was removed). 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday! We have our last dance lesson today, hopefully we look ok cuz right now I think we look awful... :)


----------



## vaniilla

babyfromgod said:


> Can i please join i'm trying in October?

Welcome to Autumn Acorns :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyfromgod said:


> Can i please join i'm trying in October?

Welcome!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey ladies! Off to work in a few minutes. My training schedule is over so instead of Sat./Sun. off, I have Thurs./Sat. off now. I really wish I could have gotten a full weekend off after just working 5 days, but the good thing is I work from today until Wed. and I get Thurs. off, so at least it's only a 4 day stretch ahead. Anyhoo, just wanted to check in and say good morning, hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## babyb54

vaniilla said:


> thats great news :happydance: hopefully your oh will agree to moving it forward :D where are you going for your trip? :flower:

I hope so! :) We're going to San Antonio, TX and then to Dallas for a few days. Work is actually sending us for the San Antonio leg of the trip for a conference, but it lined up with our anniversary so we tacked on a few days. DH loves Texas, and I've never been. It's nothing too extravagant, but it'll be nice to get away for a few days! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome babyfromgod!

Babyb54, I just have to say, you have a gorgeous wedding pic for your avatar. I love that hairstyle!


----------



## babyb54

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome babyfromgod!
> 
> Babyb54, I just have to say, you have a gorgeous wedding pic for your avatar. I love that hairstyle!

Thanks! :) Although I'd rather have an avatar likes yours. Hehe!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Gosh, I just can't keep up with this post! :coffee:



skybluheaven said:


> *MOST LIKELY TO FAINT WHEN THEY GET A BFP...
> *
> *AND THE WINNER IS.....
> 
> BLUEHADEDA!!!!*
> 
> *The 2 other highest nominated ladies (in no particular order that is) for this title was KELLYC75 & PIXIE23!!!!!*​

:blush::blush::blush:
Thanx for the votes, girls!! Hahaha...you're perfectly right, of course...:winkwink: I'm prone to fainting, so I'm sure if I do see that BFP, I might just faint...hahahaha. :happydance:



skybluheaven said:


> *MOST MYSTERIOUS WTTER....*
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS....
> 
> *LOVEPURPLE!!*
> 
> *Who wasnt even playing lol but somehow got the write in vote!!!!*
> 
> *Coming in a close second was Bluehadeda & Stacy_Ann!!!*​

Again, thanx for the second place, LOL. I'm not sure if most mysterious means I don't share enough, I don't post enough, or I'm secretive. LOL. I'm actually a very open book, normally! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

On a quick break at work, would rather be playing online!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I have to work tonight too. I was orginally supposed to be just filling in for someone, but now she's back...and i'm still stuck working. 

I should stop complaining because it's been so nice for Jack to spend some time with his grandparents.. and it doesn't hurt to have a little extra cash. I just hate leaving my baby :(


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Wow, i only just realized I made it over 1,000 posts! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## babyb54

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Wow, i only just realized I made it over 1,000 posts! :happydance: :haha:

Woot! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

So difficult to keep up.... Sorry girls :hugs:

I wanted to share this with you guys because I am keeping it a secret from all the guests at our wedding.

Half way through mine and Oh's first dance, we are going to be joined by our best man, bridesmaid, 2 ushers and my sister, and re create the dance off that stifler and bear do in Amaerican Pie: the wedding :rofl:


Us girls are dancing to what Stifler does (the 1st guy) and the boys are dancing to what bear does (2nd guy)

I think we are bonkers for doing it... and only adding more stress in the lead up to the big day, but I think it will be so fun to do.

Here's a video to the dance off, incase you dont know it!

Dance off


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hahaha :rofl: You HAVE to get a video of that! That will be hilarious!


----------



## Shabutie

Well I am hoping my friend will record it for us... If we can time it right, and actually do the moves it will be fab, and such a lauigh, especially when we look back at it. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Even if you can't it will still be funny and memorable!


----------



## Shabutie

I have already done a practice and felt like an idiot... even tho I was on my own. I dont think our guests will expect anything like this, especially from me, I can be quite shy at times. lol


----------



## music81

ha ha shabutie your first dance idea sounds fab!...it will make the day memorable and if you do make a mistake it will just make it more enjoyable!...im sure everyone will take it in good spirit!


----------



## music81

hello ladies, hope you've all had a great weekend...mines been pretty quiet, been feeling a bit low recently...not really motivated to do anything...trying to snap out of it...on a positive note, decided with my oh that we're gonna start ttc in mid aug instead of mid sept!...so that's excting............

my friend (one of my b.maid) had her baby last wk, a little girl, she's gorgeous, but my friends not been v well since...high fever...some sort of infection but they dont know what....antibiotics aren't helping....she was having a scan yest afternoon...not heard anything..hoping no news is good news....i know she and her family are worried sick...should be a happy occcasion, feel for them

i was a bit useless with the riddles too!

welcome babymaybe and babyb54


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I have to work tonight too. I was orginally supposed to be just filling in for someone, but now she's back...and i'm still stuck working.
> 
> I should stop complaining because it's been so nice for Jack to spend some time with his grandparents.. and it doesn't hurt to have a little extra cash. I just hate leaving my baby :(

I'd rather complain lol

Am grateful for the money though!

Feels like today will never end.


----------



## hakunamatata

music81 said:


> hello ladies, hope you've all had a great weekend...mines been pretty quiet, been feeling a bit low recently...not really motivated to do anything...trying to snap out of it...on a positive note, decided with my oh that we're gonna start ttc in mid aug instead of mid sept!...so that's excting............
> 
> my friend (one of my b.maid) had her baby last wk, a little girl, she's gorgeous, but my friends not been v well since...high fever...some sort of infection but they dont know what....antibiotics aren't helping....she was having a scan yest afternoon...not heard anything..hoping no news is good news....i know she and her family are worried sick...should be a happy occcasion, feel for them
> 
> i was a bit useless with the riddles too!
> 
> welcome babymaybe and babyb54

Sorry you're feeling low, :hugs:


----------



## music81

thanks hakuna

hoping it will pass...im on pills for anxiety but think its led to me being a bit depressed...so hopefully it'll pass....im not motivated to do much but then if i dont do stuff i wont get motivated...catch 22!..........need to try focus on getting into healthy eating/exercise and focus on getting ready for ttc


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies im new to this thread, and soo excited to be TTC this september :happydance: 

Im 20 and WTT my 2nd, already have a little boy who is amazing :cloud9: cant wait to give him a brother or sister! Ive had the implant in since March last year, and im hoping when its removed it wont take us too long to conceive!

How are you all this evening? x


----------



## music81

hello babynewbie...welcome


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to Autumn Acorns babynewbie* :flower:


*music81* I'm sorry to hear you're feeling low, Hopefully the feeling will pass and you'll be happy again :hugs: It's great news that your OH is pushing the ttc date forward :) I hope your friend gets better soon :hug:

*Shabutie* that sounds like a great idea for the opening dance, I'm sure everyone will love and it'll be a great surprise for them too :)

I've still been having problems with my cycle today and wish I hadn't googled! I read some several things saying that spotting for days when before/during af can be a sign of hormonal problems and I read comments from people saying it had stopped them conceiving so I'm feel a bit eeeek atm! I don't want to get a docs appointment as I feel I'm being stupid :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Vaniilla its never a good idea to google symptoms! If you have a headache it'll tell you that you have a brain tumour :wacko::dohh:

Im sure your'll be fine :flower:


----------



## music81

thanks vaniilla!..try not to worry...getting a doc appoint may help ease your mind..better than worrying about it, there may be nothing to worry about! hugs x


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> Vaniilla its never a good idea to google symptoms! If you have a headache it'll tell you that you have a brain tumour :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Im sure your'll be fine :flower:

thanks :hugs: I don't know what else to do though its not something that has ever happened to me before :dohh:


----------



## music81

how do i get smiley faces?


----------



## vaniilla

music81 said:


> how do i get smiley faces?

if you click to go advanced on the message instead of post quick reply you'll see them on the right hand side :flower: after a while you remember how they're spelled :flower:


----------



## music81

thanks :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Get a doctors appt to ease your mind, cant hurt to be cautious :hugs:

And music81 if you go to 'Go Advanced' under the reply box they appear at the side :) then after a while your'll just get used to remembering all the little codes!


----------



## babynewbie

Lol great minds :winkwink:


----------



## music81

right ladies im off to get ready for bed!...early i know!...but pms-ing...makes me :sleep:

enjoy the rest of your eve :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

babyfromgod said:


> Can i please join i'm trying in October?

Hello & Welcome :wave:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Wow, i only just realized I made it over 1,000 posts! :happydance: :haha:


:wohoo: Congrats :wohoo:



Shabutie said:


> Well I am hoping my friend will record it for us... If we can time it right, and actually do the moves it will be fab, and such a lauigh, especially when we look back at it. :rofl:

Awesome ~ Promise youll share it with us :winkwink:



babynewbie said:


> Hi ladies im new to this thread, and soo excited to be TTC this september :happydance:
> 
> Im 20 and WTT my 2nd, already have a little boy who is amazing :cloud9: cant wait to give him a brother or sister! Ive had the implant in since March last year, and im hoping when its removed it wont take us too long to conceive!
> 
> How are you all this evening? x


Hi & Welcome :wave:


Vaniila ~ Try not to worry :hugs: Worry will always make things worse (I know sometimes easier said than done)

Perhaps this cycle is a one off, mayby see a Doctor if it happens next cycle :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> right ladies im off to get ready for bed!...early i know!...but pms-ing...makes me :sleep:
> 
> enjoy the rest of your eve :hugs:

Nite ~ Sleep well :sleep:


----------



## babynewbie

Night hun :hugs: wont be long til i got to bed either. being ignored by OH whos watching formula 1 and i have horrible period pains :( so feel a bit tired and rubbishy


----------



## KellyC75

Love this babynewbie:thumbup::

June/July...My 'relaxing' months
August...My preparation month!
September...Baby making!
&#10084;

Tell me your secret ~ How are you managing to relax with a toddler? :shrug:


----------



## music81

babynewbie....snap! oh doing exactly same thing...night x


----------



## babynewbie

:haha: well i say relaxing... i mean making the most of doing the things i cant do when im pregnant; eating naughty things, drink, being able to bend over :lol:

Its not easy to relax with a toddler! Although he is pretty good bless him, this morning he brought me my cup and said 'Tea?!' Was really sweet :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> :haha: well i say relaxing... i mean making the most of doing the things i cant do when im pregnant; eating naughty things, drink, being able to bend over :lol:
> 
> Its not easy to relax with a toddler! Although he is pretty good bless him, this morning he brought me my cup and said 'Tea?!' Was really sweet :haha:

Oh yeah ~ Turn over in bed properly, walk without a waddle, paint your own toenails! :kiss: Thanks for reminding me ~ I too am 'relaxing' then :winkwink:

Thats so sweet of your little boy :cloud9: He sounds really caring ~ Bless him :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> :haha: well i say relaxing... i mean making the most of doing the things i cant do when im pregnant; eating naughty things, drink, being able to bend over :lol:
> 
> Its not easy to relax with a toddler! Although he is pretty good bless him, this morning he brought me my cup and said 'Tea?!' Was really sweet :haha:
> 
> Oh yeah ~ Turn over in bed properly, walk without a waddle, paint your own toenails! :kiss: Thanks for reminding me ~ I too am 'relaxing' then :winkwink:
> 
> Thats so sweet of your little boy :cloud9: He sounds really caring ~ Bless him :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Yeahh exactly all that stuff, before the stress of TTC/being uncomfortably pregnant!

And yeah he is bless him :cloud9: my little sweetheart.


----------



## babynewbie

Well im off to bed ladies, was nice chatting in here :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Well im off to bed ladies, was nice chatting in here :flower:

Nite ~ Sleep well :sleep:

Nice chatting with you too :flower:


----------



## pichi

i don't look forward to not being able to get comfy - and i am just a bit sad i won't be able to play with Pixie as much :(

a friend of mine had her little girl yesterday - 5 weeks early and weighing 8lb 13oz?! her name is Starla. Her mum does have diabetes though


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really dreading getting OC again :( I read between 60 and 90 percent get it again and that was one of the things that was really hard to put up with :nope: its such a small amount of time in the big scheme of things and before we know it he\she will be playing with their older sibling all the time :flower:


----------



## pichi

Oc?


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> Oc?

obstretic cholestastis, its something to do with your liver and it makes you severely itchy in third tri, I used to struggle to sleep at night as I couldn't stop scratching and burning all over :(


----------



## hakunamatata

This is just not a good night guys. I'm so completely frustrated with DH. Apparently he doesn't want me being a SAHM at all. Apparently he doesn't think I should work part-time. Apparently I should be working FULL TIME right after my maternity time is done. Right, work FT just so I can pay someone ELSE to take care of my kid. I'm freaking exhausted working full-time and I'm supposed to do that and be super mom? Meanwhile, he just bought himself a brand-new laptop. Thank you so much DH for making huge purchases when we apparently can't afford to have me be a SAHM. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> This is just not a good night guys. I'm so completely frustrated with DH. Apparently he doesn't want me being a SAHM at all. Apparently he doesn't think I should work part-time. Apparently I should be working FULL TIME right after my maternity time is done. Right, work FT just so I can pay someone ELSE to take care of my kid. I'm freaking exhausted working full-time and I'm supposed to do that and be super mom? Meanwhile, he just bought himself a brand-new laptop. Thank you so much DH for making huge purchases when we apparently can't afford to have me be a SAHM. :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: Sorry to hear you're having a bad night. I think sometimes people don't realize that it's just not worth it in some cases to work! Maybe you could show DH the cost of child care. (And if you plan on having more than one then show him the cost of that.) Factor in gas to get to work as well. And then show him how much you will make after that is paid for. Ask him if the additional money is worth it to have someone else raise your baby! Maybe he's the type that just needs to see it on paper!!!


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> This is just not a good night guys. I'm so completely frustrated with DH. Apparently he doesn't want me being a SAHM at all. Apparently he doesn't think I should work part-time. Apparently I should be working FULL TIME right after my maternity time is done. Right, work FT just so I can pay someone ELSE to take care of my kid. I'm freaking exhausted working full-time and I'm supposed to do that and be super mom? Meanwhile, he just bought himself a brand-new laptop. Thank you so much DH for making huge purchases when we apparently can't afford to have me be a SAHM. :cry::cry::cry:

Boo... that can be really frustrating! Sorry to hear that. Do you guys have flex at work options? Or job share? Here we can be really flexible if we want to do a 4 day work week instead, or some sort of rotation between 3&4 days for example... Could be an option that would give you more flexibility but still give you a bit more money... 

Hope you feel better. Good night! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> This is just not a good night guys. I'm so completely frustrated with DH. Apparently he doesn't want me being a SAHM at all. Apparently he doesn't think I should work part-time. Apparently I should be working FULL TIME right after my maternity time is done. Right, work FT just so I can pay someone ELSE to take care of my kid. I'm freaking exhausted working full-time and I'm supposed to do that and be super mom? Meanwhile, he just bought himself a brand-new laptop. Thank you so much DH for making huge purchases when we apparently can't afford to have me be a SAHM. :cry::cry::cry:

:nope:

Men can be so insensitive sometimes. And many totally underestimate the sheer amount of WORK it takes to be a SAHM.. maybe he's falling into that trap and thus thinking, "Meh, easy peasy.. you just work and then come home and cuddle." I bet he'll come around and understand better when the time comes. If not, just make him stay at home for a few days with LO..that'll teach him! :haha:

If it were me, I would just shrug it off for now and wait until you can really show him. Otherwise, try explaining it to him and explaining how you feel and why you feel so strongly. I've learned that a lot of the times our DHs make us feel bad they don't even realize they have or why!

Hope things look up soon, and that your DH comes around. :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

BabyMaybe917 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> This is just not a good night guys. I'm so completely frustrated with DH. Apparently he doesn't want me being a SAHM at all. Apparently he doesn't think I should work part-time. Apparently I should be working FULL TIME right after my maternity time is done. Right, work FT just so I can pay someone ELSE to take care of my kid. I'm freaking exhausted working full-time and I'm supposed to do that and be super mom? Meanwhile, he just bought himself a brand-new laptop. Thank you so much DH for making huge purchases when we apparently can't afford to have me be a SAHM. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear you're having a bad night. I think sometimes people don't realize that it's just not worth it in some cases to work! Maybe you could show DH the cost of child care. (And if you plan on having more than one then show him the cost of that.) Factor in gas to get to work as well. And then show him how much you will make after that is paid for. Ask him if the additional money is worth it to have someone else raise your baby! Maybe he's the type that just needs to see it on paper!!!Click to expand...

Good tip to get it on paper! Start crunching numbers to show him why you don't think it makes sense for you to work after LO comes!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I did just find a place locally that would only cost 170 a week. (Obviously I have a LOT of homework to do to see if this place is even good, but the website seems promising.) So I guess that's not so bad._* But I just want to be the one spending all that time with my LO. Not some stranger.*_ It's killing me to know that I'm going to have to just pop the LO out and go right back to work. I even told DH I have some really serious doubts about having kids if he just expects me to be a work horse on top of caring for our child. I even thought about getting rid of my TTC ticker. And poisoning him. Just kidding on the poison part. Maybe.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I agree with babyb54


> "I've learned that a lot of the times our DHs make us feel bad they don't even realize they have or why!
> "

Also, sometimes I forget how DH can forget that when I get my mind set I don't like it to be changed. :haha: I can't imagine planning on TTC and being a SAHM afterwards and having DH bring up me working. That would be soo upsetting if I already had a different plan!

Although there is no SAHM for me. I don't think it will be too bad though since I will only work 3 days a week (12 hr shifts though). Luckily our families live near by and my mom has already made it very clear that she will provide our child care.


----------



## CheerCoach

hakunamatata said:


> This is just not a good night guys. I'm so completely frustrated with DH. Apparently he doesn't want me being a SAHM at all. Apparently he doesn't think I should work part-time. Apparently I should be working FULL TIME right after my maternity time is done. Right, work FT just so I can pay someone ELSE to take care of my kid. I'm freaking exhausted working full-time and I'm supposed to do that and be super mom? Meanwhile, he just bought himself a brand-new laptop. Thank you so much DH for making huge purchases when we apparently can't afford to have me be a SAHM. :cry::cry::cry:


:hugs: I'm sorry...men can be buttheads sometimes. I bet he'll see things different once your LO is here. And if he doesn't maybe you can look into a home based business? My hubby n I decided it'd be better for me to stay home w/Mackenzie so I'm going to try to do some design stuff from home. It'd only be part time but will help w/our finances (hopefully).


----------



## CheerCoach

Can someone tell me how to add the Autumn Acorns graphic to my signature?


----------



## hakunamatata

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I agree with babyb54
> 
> 
> "I've learned that a lot of the times our DHs make us feel bad they don't even realize they have or why!
> "
> 
> Also, sometimes I forget how DH can forget that when I get my mind set I don't like it to be changed. :haha: I can't imagine planning on TTC and being a SAHM afterwards and having DH bring up me working. That would be soo upsetting if I already had a different plan!
> 
> Although there is no SAHM for me. I don't think it will be too bad though since I will only work 3 days a week (12 hr shifts though). Luckily our families live near by and my mom has already made it very clear that she will provide our child care.Click to expand...

That sounds like a good plan. I definitely do not want my mom or MIL watching my LO for more than a random afternoon here and there though. It's kind of complicated but believe me I have reasons.


----------



## hakunamatata

CheerCoach said:


> Can someone tell me how to add the Autumn Acorns graphic to my signature?

Right click the image in anyone's siggy
Upload to a place like photobucket
Go to your control panel to edit signature
Copy the code that begins with https://.....

Or just paste this without the spaces:

[IMG] [url]https://i1127.photobucket.com/[/url] albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/WTTacorn.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> This is just not a good night guys. I'm so completely frustrated with DH. Apparently he doesn't want me being a SAHM at all. Apparently he doesn't think I should work part-time. Apparently I should be working FULL TIME right after my maternity time is done. Right, work FT just so I can pay someone ELSE to take care of my kid. I'm freaking exhausted working full-time and I'm supposed to do that and be super mom? Meanwhile, he just bought himself a brand-new laptop. Thank you so much DH for making huge purchases when we apparently can't afford to have me be a SAHM. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Men can be so insensitive sometimes. And many totally underestimate the sheer amount of WORK it takes to be a SAHM.. maybe he's falling into that trap and thus thinking, "Meh, easy peasy.. you just work and then come home and cuddle." I bet he'll come around and understand better when the time comes. If not, just make him stay at home for a few days with LO..that'll teach him! :haha:
> 
> If it were me, I would just shrug it off for now and wait until you can really show him. Otherwise, try explaining it to him and explaining how you feel and why you feel so strongly. I've learned that a lot of the times our DHs make us feel bad they don't even realize they have or why!
> 
> Hope things look up soon, and that your DH comes around. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah in this case he totally knows how I feel about it, problem is he doesn't care. I am going to have to shrug it off for now, otherwise it'll just depress the hell out of me.

Hugs!!!

And thanks to all for the comments. Off to bed, hope to chat soon.


----------



## hakunamatata

Just got vitafusion gummy prenatals. I will let u guys know how they are!


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi ladies :) Everytime I think I finally have time to sit and catch up here something happens or someone shows up....ugh! I really am looking forward to hubby going back to work, girls going back to school and visitors to stop visiting. (Though, the girls just started summer vacation...it'll be a few months before school starts again).

So, hubby n I started dtd again after Mackenzie's birth. I thought he'd be Mr. Cautious since we had some heated debates about conceiving again...but now he's fully on board to TTC...but the problem is we NEED to wait at least until this fall and he sure isn't waiting! Not to go all TMI but we discussed using condoms or the pull out method...well suffice it to say that neither of those happened. I'm worried about getting pregnant now as Mackenzie is 6 weeks today and she was preemie. I think her and I need time together and I need to recover from her birth before getting prego again. I explained that to hubby n he seemed not to hear me at all. *sigh*

I hate to complain because I know he could just as easily feel like not having another at all and then I'd be crying all the time. What to do...what to do :(

I've continued on my prenatals and am going to talk w/my ob/gyn about iron or other supplements...just in case. 

Is anyone else having hubby trying before you're ready?


----------



## skybluheaven

Oh please be careful!!! Really let ur body heal...I've heard too many stories and even known a couple of people that got pregnant to soon and it caused pregnancy loss..or premies...or even still births. After what u have already been through....u don't need more right now!!!!

I would just ask hubby how he felt when his daughter was born a premie and in the hospital...now imagine having to deal with that again or something worse....he wouldn't want anything to happen to u...or ur new baby...or leave current lo motherless.... it also wouldn't be fair to baby ur TTC...u wanna give them the best possible womb to live in and grow healthy and strong...and that isn't possible unless u are allowed time to heal....plus u did just have a premie...it wouldn't be fair to her bc she deserves this extra love and care...special time to be the center of attention.

I think u know what I mean but men are a little more difficult lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

Shabutie, that sounds like a fun dance. I couldn't get my wedding party to dance at all, let alone a choreographed one.:haha:

HK, I'd say give it some time. Putting it on paper may help, but also just give both of you time to calmly talk and discuss your feelings and reasons for all possible scenerios.

Woot! Post 2000!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So a friend of mine had a beautiful baby girl a few days ago. She posted on facebook that she was on her way to the hospital, and I confess-I felt a little jealous. In a way, I wish I had let myself go into labor naturally rather than be induced. (Realistically, I don't regret it at all considering she was in distress with the first signs of contractions, and it wouldn't been a bad thing if I had tried to labor at home, but I digress.) The next day she posted several cute pictures, and I feel guilty that I thought "I bet she was able to have her naturally, something I'll never experience." I felt so jealous! It was horrible. Then yesterday, she posted a pic of her, hubby, and baby clearly in the operating room after a c-section. My initial response was to feel not smug, but not as depressed as I had before. Isn't that awful? I would absolutely never deny a woman the joy and opportunity of a natural birth, and I truly don't feel that way, but some secret, selfish part of me created that horrible thought. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## pixie23

Just got on BnB for the first time today, I've been running all sorts of errands. I'm catching up now!


----------



## CheerCoach

Mouse_Chicky...don't feel ashamed. :hugs: I personally don't think its anything to feel ashamed about, we all have thoughts we can't control...especially when we are passionate or feel strongly about something.


----------



## pixie23

Welcome babyfromgod and babynewbie!

Baby54 - I lived in San Antonio for many years so let me know if you have any questions, I'd be more than happy to try and answer them for you.

Hakunamatata - I would be so peev'ed. I hope he realizes how insensitive he's being. I hope he will change his mind.

music81- sorry to hear that you have been down. I hope that you will feel yourself again soon.

sorry, I forgot what else I was hoping to post on. 
Whomever was talking about spotting but no real AF, that's how I have been since pretty much december when I got off BCP. I have had only one or two AFs that have been more than spotting, it's just very light to the point where I can't use the light days tampons. sorry for tmi. I'm not worried about it though because before I got on the BCP I generally had light periods, just never quite this light. BCPs actually made my period heavier and longer. I would go to the doctor if you're concerned about it.


----------



## CheerCoach

skybluheaven said:


> Oh please be careful!!! Really let ur body heal...I've heard too many stories and even known a couple of people that got pregnant to soon and it caused pregnancy loss..or premies...or even still births. After what u have already been through....u don't need more right now!!!!
> 
> I would just ask hubby how he felt when his daughter was born a premie and in the hospital...now imagine having to deal with that again or something worse....he wouldn't want anything to happen to u...or ur new baby...or leave current lo motherless.... it also wouldn't be fair to baby ur TTC...u wanna give them the best possible womb to live in and grow healthy and strong...and that isn't possible unless u are allowed time to heal....plus u did just have a premie...it wouldn't be fair to her bc she deserves this extra love and care...special time to be the center of attention.
> 
> I think u know what I mean but men are a little more difficult lol

Yes, they are! I think hubby is thinking more like just 'git 'er done' since we've had difficulty TTC in the past. 

When we first were married it was 2 years of no b/c and no pregnancies before we got pregnant w/Brittany. We had no problem conceiving Kaitlyn, then no b/c no pregnancies for 3 years and had a miscarriage at 7 weeks. No more pregnancies or b/c for 11 years. That pregnancy was ectopic w/twins :( That was June 09...we started TTC the following August and stopped trying in February. Then out of the blue I got a BFP Oct 11, 2010...and just had Mackenzie May 1. So...the point is we have had several periods of infertility and now we're much older (me 38 him 43). That's why we wanted to start TTC so early (when Mackenzie is about 6-7 months)...first we don't know if it'll happen and if it does how long it will take. I think his thought is that if history repeats itself it could be quite awhile before a BFP. I think he feels that it's more likely that I won't get pregnant right away. 

My thought is that after having her I'm probably pretty fertile. At any rate, I made it clear to him this evening that we need to wait and go with the original plan (to help avoid another m/c or premature birth). The semi-good part is that he's leaving for work a week from tomorrow and will be working most of the summer. I don't really think that's good, just in terms of waiting to try. Other than that Imma miss him horribly :(

Right now I'm just scared that one of the times that we dtd may lead to a pregnancy...and I know my body isn't ready for it :( I figure I'll test in 2 weeks and keep my fingers crossed that I don't get a bfp...yet.

Ugh. It's just weird to say that because I've taken so may pregnancies tests and anytime they are negative I cry...now wanting a negative is short circuiting my brain. *sigh*


----------



## pixie23

I'm glad that the two of you were able to talk things through.
Isn't it horrible that no matter where you're at in life, a negative pregnancy test is crushing (obviously to different degrees depending on the situation) but our bodies are so maternally wired to produce offspring that it is sad everytime you see that BFN.


----------



## CheerCoach

I can't begin to explain how devistated I was through 09-10 with the negatives. This go 'round I can honestly say that a negative will be much welcomed. I want this time w/Mackenzie to bond. Also, want some time to heal, not only want it but need it too. 

I really think hubby just wants to be supportive and maybe didn't listen (go figure) too well when we talked about waiting to try...I think he heard the words that worked for him. That whole selective hearing thing :)


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Out to Hakunamatata & Cheercoach :hugs:



mouse_chicky said:


> So a friend of mine had a beautiful baby girl a few days ago. She posted on facebook that she was on her way to the hospital, and I confess-I felt a little jealous. In a way, I wish I had let myself go into labor naturally rather than be induced. (Realistically, I don't regret it at all considering she was in distress with the first signs of contractions, and it wouldn't been a bad thing if I had tried to labor at home, but I digress.) The next day she posted several cute pictures, and I feel guilty that I thought "I bet she was able to have her naturally, something I'll never experience." I felt so jealous! It was horrible. Then yesterday, she posted a pic of her, hubby, and baby clearly in the operating room after a c-section. My initial response was to feel not smug, but not as depressed as I had before. Isn't that awful? I would absolutely never deny a woman the joy and opportunity of a natural birth, and I truly don't feel that way, but some secret, selfish part of me created that horrible thought. I'm so ashamed.


Dont feel ashamed :hugs: I feel totally the same way as yourself ~ Its a natural feeling & one that can only really be understood by csection mummys :hugs: Have you been on the csection support thread? Its great & supportive :hugs:

I had my 1st csection & was hoping for a vbac, then I was told my LO was gonna be a big baby & with a small pelvis, previous csection I should consider another...I was so disapointed, but knew I didnt want another emergency csection, so booked an elective, pretty glad now, as DS2 weighed 9lb 10oz (born on his due date) :wacko:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks Cheercoach and KellyC75. :flower: I have been to the c-section support group a time or two. (It makes me feel like I'm not the only one in the world, iykwim, even though logicallly I know I'm not.)

I'm glad you got your dh to see reason, cheercoach.:thumbup: You and baby need time.


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning all! Hope everyone is not too depressed that it is Monday.. I have to say this is probably the happiest Monday I'll every work, knowing that I only have to work 3 days this week and then I get a month off! 

Have a great day!


----------



## babynewbie

trgirl308 lucky you, i see your getting married in just 4 days!! :D i cant wait to get married, OH needs a push :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I bullied my DH! I told him "No wedding ring, no babies!"


----------



## babynewbie

:haha:


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I bullied my DH! I told him "No wedding ring, no babies!"

That would have never worked on my DH! :haha: Probably would have delayed the proposal, in fact! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone is not too depressed that it is Monday.. I have to say this is probably the happiest Monday I'll every work, knowing that I only have to work 3 days this week and then I get a month off!
> 
> Have a great day!

How exciting! :happydance: Its the final countdown :wedding:


----------



## KellyC75

So Girls ~ Any of you ntnp? :shrug:


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> So Girls ~ Any of you ntnp? :shrug:

Husband thinks NTNP = TTC. :huh: So...no. Haha!

Actually, he's said that when he's ready, he'd rather NTNP than to actively chart or test for ovulation. I'll be happy to be doing _anything_ that might result in a BFP, but I just know I'm going to be itching for a more active effort. Guess we'll just have to BD a _lot_.. or I'll test in secret. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Yeah, I suppose im really in the ntnp club rather than ttc in a way, as I wont be charting ovulation etc (she says....now! :haha:)


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: Thank you girls SO MUCH for voting me WTTer of the Week!! :happydance::kiss: 

I needed that today. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> So Girls ~ Any of you ntnp? :shrug:

we're going to start ntnp this cycle although we've not been using any protection for the last cycle either although I tried to avoid ov time, I've been spotting for 6 days now :hissy: I don't know whether to consider to it as my period or to keep waiting for elusive af :wacko:

we pretty much went with with the flow when we were ttc lo, you can't get it wrong if you bd every other day, its the tww that drives me nuts! that bit I'm not looking forward to lol


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> Yeah, I suppose im really in the ntnp club rather than ttc in a way, as I wont be charting ovulation etc (she says....now! :haha:)

I said that, too... 3 months ago. I wanted to just not protect and let fate do its thing. But by the time DH's "yes" comes around, I just know I'm going to want the best chance possible for my BFP. :dohh: I guess we'll just have to :sex: every day. Haha!!


----------



## pixie23

KellyC75 said:


> Yeah, I suppose im really in the ntnp club rather than ttc in a way, as I wont be charting ovulation etc (she says....now! :haha:)

me too, but I guess I've always viewed not using protection as ttc, but I don't intend to chart or anything, nor have I ever known any of my friends to chart temps or anything. I didn't really even know much at all about it until BnB.


----------



## babynewbie

I cannot wait to TTC :dance: and its slowly getting nearer!


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I suppose im really in the ntnp club rather than ttc in a way, as I wont be charting ovulation etc (she says....now! :haha:)
> 
> 
> 
> I said that, too... 3 months ago. I wanted to just not protect and let fate do its thing. But by the time DH's "yes" comes around, I just know I'm going to want the best chance possible for my BFP. :dohh: I guess we'll just have to :sex: every day. Haha!!Click to expand...

Well im sure DH wont be complaining about that! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

KellyC75 said:


> So Girls ~ Any of you ntnp? :shrug:

That's all I want. Just NTNP. I plan on giving my BBT thermometer & my copy of TCOYF to my good friend once DH says we can ditch the condoms.

But he's even scared to do _that_ anymore. :cry:


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I suppose im really in the ntnp club rather than ttc in a way, as I wont be charting ovulation etc (she says....now! :haha:)
> 
> 
> 
> I said that, too... 3 months ago. I wanted to just not protect and let fate do its thing. But by the time DH's "yes" comes around, I just know I'm going to want the best chance possible for my BFP. :dohh: I guess we'll just have to :sex: every day. Haha!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well im sure DH wont be complaining about that! :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly. :winkwink: I bet he's looked it up, in fact.. and realized that if he keeps me from charting or testing, the next best thing to ensure catching the eggy is to just do it all the time. It's probably why he wants to NTNP! :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Hey lovelies :hugs: Haven't read through but i hope everyone is well. 

I'm probably not going to be coming on much for awhile. I was in the ER again yesterday with more severe abdominal pain that lasted several hours. I got some blood work done last night and again this this morning...it's all normal except that my pancreas levels are going up. They're thinking i either have pancreatitis, sphincter of oddi dysfunction, or (hopefully) just a stone stuck in my bile duct. I won't know what's wrong for sure until thursday. I thought the surgery was supposed to cure me! :cry:

Anyway i'm sorry, i feel like i'm just venting and whining to you all these days!! I'll be back on BnB more when i get this sorted.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs:Iheartbaby#1:hugs: Feel better soon! We're all thinking about you and wishing you the best!! xx


----------



## BlueHadeda

iHeartBaby...:hugs: Good luck, and please keep us posted if and when you can? Don't worry about complaining, we will all need to complain about something at some stage. Now, it's your turn. Complain away! You must be so worried.

Vaniila, it's true that spotting can lead to problems. But it's not always fact. I always, and have always, spotted for a few days before my period starts. I have no idea how long I'll take to fall pregnant this time, but it happened pretty easily with the previous three, despite my wacko periods!

CheerCoach, are you breastfeeding? If so, it may delay ovulation, giving you a reprieve in any case... My mom fell pregnant with me when my brother wasn't even 3 months old! Both me and my mom were just fine. She was 34. That said though, I do agree that you'll need time to recover first. Good luck! I'm a tad jealous...at least your hubby is super supportive! Mine is so half-heartedly about the whole TTC thing. Every now and then he gets so scared, he'll drop a line like "I haven't agreed 100% yet!". :dohh: I've decided to just steamroller him, it's not like he's going to be 100% on board ever! But I know that once baby is on its way, he'll love it like the other three. :cloud9:

Hakuna, I also think you should put it on paper for your DH, how much childcare cost. And remember to add things like extra nappies (they use MUCH more in childcare than you would use at home), extra doctor's costs and medicines (because creche-kids tend to fall ill much more), more expensive clothes for you (as a SAHM I live in cheap jeans and t-shirts, LOL), extra hair appointments (I go for a cut every 3 months!), etc.

Mouse_chicky...oh yes!! I've had LOTS of thoughts like those. And felt *terrible* about it. Not just about c-sections. But also when a baby is born and not in NICU. Then I'm jealous and for a moment wish that mommy could feel what I felt (of course I don't really!!! It's just a fleeting, jealous thought!). Or if their child potty trained easily. Then I would wish for a very fleeting second that the mommy could feel my frustration and hurt. Or when a child would be superintelligent with no issues at school, I'd wish for a fleeting moment that that mommy could experience *my* frustration and tiredness in my endless battles with schoolwork. Etc. I believe it's pretty normal having these jealousy/envious feelings, as long as we don't REALLY mean or wish it on anybody. And as long as we don't act on it, because we really wish something bad on another person. We just all want the cutest, healthiest, easiest, cleverest, most beautiful little children, don't we? We want it all. It's not that we doesn't want other mommies to have it. We just want it TOO.

About TTC....I felt quite excited today!!! (TMI) I got my first eggwhite cm today!!! First time in 2 years. Because of the birthcontrol method I used. Whoohoo!!! :happydance: I first didn't want to chart or anything, but suddenly today, I realised I want to! I'm just going to track cm, and maybe take my temperature. Not sure about the temps just yet. I really want to try for a little girl again this time. :kiss: I'm getting excited now! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey lovelies :hugs: Haven't read through but i hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm probably not going to be coming on much for awhile. I was in the ER again yesterday with more severe abdominal pain that lasted several hours. I got some blood work done last night and again this this morning...it's all normal except that my pancreas levels are going up. They're thinking i either have pancreatitis, sphincter of oddi dysfunction, or (hopefully) just a stone stuck in my bile duct. I won't know what's wrong for sure until thursday. I thought the surgery was supposed to cure me! :cry:
> 
> Anyway i'm sorry, i feel like i'm just venting and whining to you all these days!! I'll be back on BnB more when i get this sorted.

:hugs::hugs:

I hope they can find out what it is and get you sorted and feeling better!


----------



## KellyC75

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey lovelies :hugs: Haven't read through but i hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm probably not going to be coming on much for awhile. I was in the ER again yesterday with more severe abdominal pain that lasted several hours. I got some blood work done last night and again this this morning...it's all normal except that my pancreas levels are going up. They're thinking i either have pancreatitis, sphincter of oddi dysfunction, or (hopefully) just a stone stuck in my bile duct. I won't know what's wrong for sure until thursday. I thought the surgery was supposed to cure me! :cry:
> 
> Anyway i'm sorry, i feel like i'm just venting and whining to you all these days!! I'll be back on BnB more when i get this sorted.

Your not whining :hugs: Please dont ever think that ~ You take care of yourself & get well real soon :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Iheartbaby#1 - I'll be praying for you. I totally understand the feeling when you just want to be normal again and the doctors try things that don't work. It's very frustrating and emotionally exhausting. I hope that they will figure it out very soon so you can get on with your life.


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just seen on my ticker ~ Me & DH have been together 15 and a half years :hugs: We really have been through so much together & I believe it has made us stronger :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> Ive just seen on my ticker ~ Me & DH have been together 15 and a half years :hugs: We really have been through so much together & I believe it has made us stronger :hugs:

Wow thats a long time, how lovely :flower:


----------



## music81

get well soon iheartbaby :hug:


----------



## Augie

Holy moly! I just looked at my ticker today and I have butterflies! I can't believe how fast time has flown by and how little time there is until we start trying. I'm half excited half freaking out!


----------



## KellyC75

Augie said:


> Holy moly! I just looked at my ticker today and I have butterflies! I can't believe how fast time has flown by and how little time there is until we start trying. I'm half excited half freaking out!

I was like that with DS2 & DD ~ Came off contraceptive & just let nature take its course

When I got the BFP I was like 'holy sh*t' :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> So a friend of mine had a beautiful baby girl a few days ago. She posted on facebook that she was on her way to the hospital, and I confess-I felt a little jealous. In a way, I wish I had let myself go into labor naturally rather than be induced. (Realistically, I don't regret it at all considering she was in distress with the first signs of contractions, and it wouldn't been a bad thing if I had tried to labor at home, but I digress.) The next day she posted several cute pictures, and I feel guilty that I thought "I bet she was able to have her naturally, something I'll never experience." I felt so jealous! It was horrible. Then yesterday, she posted a pic of her, hubby, and baby clearly in the operating room after a c-section. My initial response was to feel not smug, but not as depressed as I had before. Isn't that awful? I would absolutely never deny a woman the joy and opportunity of a natural birth, and I truly don't feel that way, but some secret, selfish part of me created that horrible thought. I'm so ashamed.

It's totally normal to have jealous feelings. When I recently found out my good friend was pregnant, I felt sorry for myself for a solid 24 hours! I even called my mom and whined about how it wasn't me. It passed, and I'm truly, genuinely happy for her now. But initially, I was horribly jealous.



trgirl308 said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone is not too depressed that it is Monday.. I have to say this is probably the happiest Monday I'll every work, knowing that I only have to work 3 days this week and then I get a month off!
> 
> Have a great day!

Yay!!! Are you getting excited??



babyb54 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> So Girls ~ Any of you ntnp? :shrug:
> 
> Husband thinks NTNP = TTC. :huh: So...no. Haha!
> 
> Actually, he's said that when he's ready, he'd rather NTNP than to actively chart or test for ovulation. I'll be happy to be doing _anything_ that might result in a BFP, but I just know I'm going to be itching for a more active effort. Guess we'll just have to BD a _lot_.. or I'll test in secret. :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly! You can be "TTC" on the down low while he's "NTNP".

I just got a BBT thermometer yesterday! Well I got it on Amazon w/ the 2 day shipping so it'll be here tomorrow! I can't wait to start charting! I don't know if I will bore DH with the details of temps and whatnot but you can be sure that I'll be wearing something extra sexy when the time is right!



MackMomma8 said:


> :hug: Thank you girls SO MUCH for voting me WTTer of the Week!! :happydance::kiss:
> 
> I needed that today. :hugs:

You totally deserved it!!!! :hugs:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey lovelies :hugs: Haven't read through but i hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm probably not going to be coming on much for awhile. I was in the ER again yesterday with more severe abdominal pain that lasted several hours. I got some blood work done last night and again this this morning...it's all normal except that my pancreas levels are going up. They're thinking i either have pancreatitis, sphincter of oddi dysfunction, or (hopefully) just a stone stuck in my bile duct. I won't know what's wrong for sure until thursday. I thought the surgery was supposed to cure me! :cry:
> 
> Anyway i'm sorry, i feel like i'm just venting and whining to you all these days!! I'll be back on BnB more when i get this sorted.

Yikes!!! Keep us posted as to what happens on Thursday. That's so frustrating that the surgery was supposed to fix things for you. Just sounds so, so painful hon!! :hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> Ive just seen on my ticker ~ Me & DH have been together 15 and a half years :hugs: We really have been through so much together & I believe it has made us stronger :hugs:

That's awesome! Happy 15.5 year anniversary!


----------



## hakunamatata

*General Announcements!*
​
If you haven't joined our group on Facebook because of wanting to keep WTT or TTC a secret, fear not! It's a secret group. No one can see that you're in it, never mind know what it's even about. None of my friends "in real life" except for a few people know that I'm TTC in the fall. So if you would like to join the Facebook group, let me or Skybluheaven know!!

If you would like to receive the weekly newsletter, please PM me with your email address. It has basic announcements, such as new members, general member news, the WTT'er of the Week, etc. It's a good way to keep up if you miss some stuff in the thread.

Votes for WTT'er of the Week are due Friday. It's never too early to vote! Include the reasons you're voting for that particular person! 

I'm thinking of doing some weekly riddles or trivia. If you have any ideas for fun stuff for us to do, let me or Skybluheaven know!


----------



## trgirl308

Iheartbaby: I hope you are ok, and I hope it isn't too serious. Thinking of you. :)

I am getting excited, although right now mostly tired. I am really excited to have a month off of work. The finances are stressing us a little though, it is costing us a bit more than we were expecting and my OH is not happy with that as he thinks weddings area waste of money to begin with.. anyways, otherwise good though. We had our last dance class tonight and we are starting to look decent.... so we'll see what happens on the day of!

Goodnight!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey, you only get married once (usually) right?? Glad you're getting the wedding you want! So excited for you getting a month off! Woot woot!

I just put in for some time also, going to take 3 days (4 including my regular day off) in August and a week in September.

Any wedding jitters?? You seem pretty calm!

My mom referred me to a studio for dance lessons and I considered taking lessons but then I thought.. nahhh (I'm too lazy LOL) So DH and I kind of just shuffled a bit side to side for "our dance", nothing too fancy. I busted a few moves during the fast music! The shoes came off for that part. 

I bet your dance moves will be fabulous!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

iheartbaby#1, I hope you have a speedy recovery. :hugs: I hate that you had complications with it. 

trgirl, wedding finances can be stressful, but just remind your fiance that those memories will last forever in your picutures and are worth it.:thumbup:

vanilla, I hope your cycle gets sorted out soon. It's frustrating when you can't positively say what your cd1 is, I know.

Thanks for everyone's support. It's good to know I'm not the only one with occasional evil thoughts.:angelnot:

I've been off the minipill for over a month now, and no AF. :growlmad: It makes it kind of hard to learn my cycle when I don't have one. 

I hope everyone has a good night. Remember, Father's Day's coming up. ;)


----------



## CheerCoach

iHeartbaby#1 said:



> Hey lovelies :hugs: Haven't read through but i hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm probably not going to be coming on much for awhile. I was in the ER again yesterday with more severe abdominal pain that lasted several hours. I got some blood work done last night and again this this morning...it's all normal except that my pancreas levels are going up. They're thinking i either have pancreatitis, sphincter of oddi dysfunction, or (hopefully) just a stone stuck in my bile duct. I won't know what's wrong for sure until thursday. I thought the surgery was supposed to cure me! :cry:
> 
> Anyway i'm sorry, i feel like i'm just venting and whining to you all these days!! I'll be back on BnB more when i get this sorted.

I hope you're back sooner rather than later. :hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

BlueHadeda~I am breastfeeding..but because Mackenzie was in the NICU for 23 days I started with pumping first. I read that when you pump your body doesn't respond the same as it would to actual breastfeeding. Also, we are currently supplementing three 2oz bottles of 22cal formula daily :( Looks like we only need to for another week as she is gaining about an ounce a day and they only "require" 1/2 an ounce daily. So, I don't think the natural birth control effect of breastfeeding will apply to me this go 'round *pout* 

My hubby wasn't supportive when I wanted to TTC in 09 (after a suprise pregnancy...turned out to be ectopic). He was difficult to say the least, finally he came around and nothing happened :( then we went with NTNP and got pregnant. I think the only reason(s) he's supportive now is that our 2 other daughters are teenagers, one is almost 18 and planning her wedding *sigh*, the other is 16 now..so Mackenzie would grow up like an only child so he agrees that she needs a sibling to grow up with. Additionally, he is the only one in his family left to carry on the family name...his dad was here for Brittany's graduation and mentioned how important it was to him for Erik to carry on the name...:) If not for those things I think it'd be like pulling teeth to get him to agree. 

At least your DH is partially on board :) And I'm sure, like you said, he'll love that baby just as much as the other ones. Did you TTC your other ones or did they just "happen"? All 3 of ours were more/less NTNP, I feel each came to us when they were supposed to and if we're to have a 4th he/she will be the same :)


----------



## pichi

oh my - our little doodle is 7months today! that's passed quick... not long till we can try for a brother or sister :)


----------



## KellyC75

pichi said:


> oh my - our little doodle is 7months today! that's passed quick... not long till we can try for a brother or sister :)

Aww ~ Happy 7mth Birthday :happydance: ~ How shes grown from a little gummy bear :cloud9:


----------



## BlueHadeda

CheerCoach said:


> BlueHadeda~I am breastfeeding..but because Mackenzie was in the NICU for 23 days I started with pumping first. I read that when you pump your body doesn't respond the same as it would to actual breastfeeding. Also, we are currently supplementing three 2oz bottles of 22cal formula daily :( Looks like we only need to for another week as she is gaining about an ounce a day and they only "require" 1/2 an ounce daily. So, I don't think the natural birth control effect of breastfeeding will apply to me this go 'round *pout*
> 
> My hubby wasn't supportive when I wanted to TTC in 09 (after a suprise pregnancy...turned out to be ectopic). He was difficult to say the least, finally he came around and nothing happened :( then we went with NTNP and got pregnant. I think the only reason(s) he's supportive now is that our 2 other daughters are teenagers, one is almost 18 and planning her wedding *sigh*, the other is 16 now..so Mackenzie would grow up like an only child so he agrees that she needs a sibling to grow up with. Additionally, he is the only one in his family left to carry on the family name...his dad was here for Brittany's graduation and mentioned how important it was to him for Erik to carry on the name...:) If not for those things I think it'd be like pulling teeth to get him to agree.
> 
> At least your DH is partially on board :) And I'm sure, like you said, he'll love that baby just as much as the other ones. Did you TTC your other ones or did they just "happen"? All 3 of ours were more/less NTNP, I feel each came to us when they were supposed to and if we're to have a 4th he/she will be the same :)

Ah, pity about the breastfeeding struggle! Sounds like you've done well, though. Hopefully you can stop the supplementing soon! I also pumped the first week for my daughter, and didn't realise your body responded differently. :dohh: Good to know for the future!

The only reason my dh is even partially on board for another baby, is because I've been crying about it and he feels terrible, and wants me to be happy. Poor man, having to deal with these womanly hormones. :haha: 

Yes, we've TTC all 3 our kids. Planned it to the letter, LOL. The only time I fell pregnant when we didn't try, was when I was on the Patch, and I lost that baby. 

So your daughter is getting married? Wow, how do you feel about that? Do you like the soon-to-be son-in-law?


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 7 months to Pixie :flower:

*iHeartbaby* I hope you come back soon :hugs: hopefully the hospital figure out what is wrong and you get better soon.

thanks for the support everyone :hugs: I'm still spotting, :dohh: thats 8 days now :nope: I'm booking an appt tomorrow and hopefully the gp will be able to give me some answers :flower:


----------



## pichi

Mouse_chucky it took me 6 weeks to get a bleed after coming off the pill so af might not be ling in coming round :)


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> Hey, you only get married once (usually) right?? Glad you're getting the wedding you want! So excited for you getting a month off! Woot woot!
> 
> I just put in for some time also, going to take 3 days (4 including my regular day off) in August and a week in September.
> 
> Any wedding jitters?? You seem pretty calm!
> 
> My mom referred me to a studio for dance lessons and I considered taking lessons but then I thought.. nahhh (I'm too lazy LOL) So DH and I kind of just shuffled a bit side to side for "our dance", nothing too fancy. I busted a few moves during the fast music! The shoes came off for that part.
> 
> I bet your dance moves will be fabulous!!!

I suppose I am pretty calm, most of the time. At work I get really stressed though because I have so much to do there, and since my boss and one of my collegues got promoted there isn't really anyone that I can leave my files with that I trust... so that stresses me that while I am gone my portfolio will go to s***... but anyways!

As I look around my house now that is full of centerpieces, 300 heart-shaped cookies and a LOT of alcohol... that stresses me more because there is still a lot to do...

When we first got engaged the dance lessons were the only thing my OH was excited about, he was like in the planning process this is the only thing that will be fun for me. But I was so busy that I never got around to planning them, and I was totally fine with just shuffling around (cuz really once that dress and heels are on I'm not sure I'll be able to do anything else...) And as we got closer he felt excluded... so as a surprise I scheduled two classes, when we went to the first one we were like... yea... we need more than two. But there were only 4 weeks to go, so we put a class every week and practice when we can, which isn't much. We are ok, but my worry is we chose a REALLY slow song, so I'm pretty sure we are going to speed it up because of nerves on the day of... but the great thing about weddings is that when you are the couple there isn't much you can do wrong, everything you do makes ppl smile and they think you're cute... right? :)


----------



## trgirl308

GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!

Only two days left to work! And I found out yesterday I have an interview tomorrow morning for a position I would really like to get... but I have no idea how or when I will prep for it... AAAHHH!!!! 

I'm getting so excited! Thank you all for your support!

Hope everyone has a great day! :) 
:hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## kellysays2u

Iheartbaby: I hope you are feeling better soon and they let you know what went wrong. Thoughts and prayers are with you.

trgirl308: Good luck on the interview! I am sure you will do just fine! I am also sure your first dance will be amazing. Make sure you post lots of pictures from your wedding day!

Pichi: Happy 7 month birthday to LO!!!!!!

Vaniilla: I have always spotted in the middle and sometimes at different times during my cycle. I have always been tested and been fine. Once or twice it was believed to be my ovarian cysts that caused them but for me they always go away when I have gotten pregnant and been fine. Everybody has a different body with different cycles and Dr. Google just likes to give death sentences.

mouse_chicky: Hope AF comes for you soon so you know whats going on with your cycles! I am sure once it comes then you will be wishing for it not to come so you can have your :bfp:


Also as mouse_chicky mentioned... FATHERS DAY! What are you all doing? I am so lost as what to do for OH. Athena has made him a bunch of pictures at day care and they are making cards today. But I don't know what to do haha. You think after three years getting gifts would get easier. I feel like I am back in HS and trying to figure out what to get the really cute guy I like for a christmas present every time I have to get OH something. Granted I do know him a little better then that. Probably will be grilling stuff. Or more video games. But I am enjoying our time together right now so maybe not video games. 

I also found that Athena should be approved for another 3 months on the grant she is on for her two days of daycare as long as the government didn't get rid of that grant. I really hope they didn't but with all the cuts they probably did. The non-profit company that sponsors her grant aren't even sure they will be in business for the new fiscal year. Hopefully she will be approved though. Those extra 3 months will give me more time to figure out a way to bring in the $300 extra a month that two days a week of daycare costs. I just can't take her daycare away. She loves it there and she needs that time with kids her own age. Especially since there are no play groups or even close by playgrounds to bring her too because all the playgrounds are attached to schools so you can't use them during the weekdays. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## pixie23

trgirl308 - I hope your interview goes fantastic! 

Fathers Day - We don't have any kids so nothing for DH, but we ordered our Dads gifts from Harry and David.


----------



## vaniilla

*trgirl308* its getting closer and closer! its so exiting! can't wait to see wedding pics :happydance:

*kellysays2u* thanks for the advice hun :hugs: I normally get spotting too mid-cycle but this time its come instead of my periods and it just doesn't look right (tmi sorry) I keep getting cramps and thinking "af must be here now" but nothing :(

I really hope Athena gets approved the grant :hugs: I'm sure they'll see its a terrible thing to take away especially when it makes a big difference to Athena and enables her to socialize with other babies her own age.

No idea what we'll be doing for fathers day, oh's parents and one of his brothers is coming to visit for the weekend so we'll probably go out for it with them :flower:

*mouse_chicky* I hope AF comes for you soon! I waited for nearly two months for my periods to come when I went off the implant so we could start ttc and it was an awful wait! hopefully she'll be here asap for you :)

well my day has gone pretty slow! I spent half the day on the phone to the hospital back in surrey as my gp is pretty clueless and didn't bother to contact them, (I have underlying liver problems so I need to be monitored) and it took ages to get through to the right person but its all sorted out, now I just have to wait for the referrals to be done again :( whats the point in that!! its just bureaucracy grrrrrr

I'm getting cramps atm and waiting for it to get to 8pm so OH can finish work :sleep: I hope everyones day is going well :flower:


----------



## pixie23

My day is going very slow. I have some school work to do and other than that I need to run to the grocery store because pineapples are on sale for $1 today!


----------



## pixie23

I can't believe it, I've lost 5 lbs since last week.


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> I can't believe it, I've lost 5 lbs since last week.

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

pixie23 said:


> I can't believe it, I've lost 5 lbs since last week.

congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

OMG - I am exhausted and the day hasn't even started yet, I just want to go back to bed and fall asleep. I've been eating the best I ever have and I actually got good sleep the past two nights. Why am I so freakin' tired?!?


----------



## hakunamatata

pichi said:


> oh my - our little doodle is 7months today! that's passed quick... not long till we can try for a brother or sister :)

Happy 7 months to Pixie!!



trgirl308 said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!
> 
> Only two days left to work! And I found out yesterday I have an interview tomorrow morning for a position I would really like to get... but I have no idea how or when I will prep for it... AAAHHH!!!!
> 
> I'm getting so excited! Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day! :)
> :hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9::hugs::cloud9:

Oooooh good luck!! Is it a different dept. where we currently work? Or a totally different place?



kellysays2u said:


> Also as mouse_chicky mentioned... FATHERS DAY! What are you all doing? I am so lost as what to do for OH. Athena has made him a bunch of pictures at day care and they are making cards today. But I don't know what to do haha. You think after three years getting gifts would get easier. I feel like I am back in HS and trying to figure out what to get the really cute guy I like for a christmas present every time I have to get OH something. Granted I do know him a little better then that. Probably will be grilling stuff. Or more video games. But I am enjoying our time together right now so maybe not video games.
> 
> I also found that Athena should be approved for another 3 months on the grant she is on for her two days of daycare as long as the government didn't get rid of that grant. I really hope they didn't but with all the cuts they probably did. The non-profit company that sponsors her grant aren't even sure they will be in business for the new fiscal year. Hopefully she will be approved though. Those extra 3 months will give me more time to figure out a way to bring in the $300 extra a month that two days a week of daycare costs. I just can't take her daycare away. She loves it there and she needs that time with kids her own age. Especially since there are no play groups or even close by playgrounds to bring her too because all the playgrounds are attached to schools so you can't use them during the weekdays.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.

Oh wow, how did you go about getting that grant? I wouldn't even know how to apply for something like that!



pixie23 said:


> OMG - I am exhausted and the day hasn't even started yet, I just want to go back to bed and fall asleep. I've been eating the best I ever have and I actually got good sleep the past two nights. Why am I so freakin' tired?!?

I hope you're feeling better soon! Maybe it'll take a while of no dairy for your body to feel its best? Yay for the weight loss!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow it's quiet in here tonight! Is everyone on Facebook?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

It is quiet! Normally if I go a few hours there are 10 pages to go through and this time only 2. DH and I looked at a few trucks for him tonight but nothing we were interested in so the search continues. I did some more painting today but not much else. :haha: Hope everyone else had a great day!


----------



## mouse_chicky

haha, must be a slightly slower day for us chat-happy gals.

I probably won't be on much this week as my sis is in and is prone to look over one's shoulder, iykwim.

Good luck on the interview trgirl! And the wedding!

HK, I've been trying to think of some clever riddles to pass along. So far nothing, but I'll let you know if any brilliance leaks out. ;)


----------



## CheerCoach

BlueHadeda said:


> Ah, pity about the breastfeeding struggle! Sounds like you've done well, though. Hopefully you can stop the supplementing soon! I also pumped the first week for my daughter, and didn't realise your body responded differently. :dohh: Good to know for the future!
> 
> The only reason my dh is even partially on board for another baby, is because I've been crying about it and he feels terrible, and wants me to be happy. Poor man, having to deal with these womanly hormones. :haha:
> 
> Yes, we've TTC all 3 our kids. Planned it to the letter, LOL. The only time I fell pregnant when we didn't try, was when I was on the Patch, and I lost that baby.
> 
> So your daughter is getting married? Wow, how do you feel about that? Do you like the soon-to-be son-in-law?

I am really looking forward to FT BF...today wasn't so good, she didn't breastfeed much at all. The doctor and my husband tell me to let her be hungry for a bit to encourage her to nurse...but I can not do it. If she fusses or gets angry I give her the bottle. Ug. I figure she'll bf when she wants...I guess. When she does nurse she does terrific, but some days she doesn't have as much energy and I won't force bfing on her.

That's great that you TTC all 3 and sorry for your loss :( It sounds like your hubby is a perty good guy to be supportive (even when he may not fully agree). 

Yes, our oldest daughter (who just graduated H.S) and her b/f have been talking about marriage for quite awhile. This past week my grandmother took them to our family beach house and they went out together got a wedding planning book and set a date. (Aug 20, 2012). 

My hubby n I will be celebrating our 20 yr anniversary on July 16th...I was younger than my daughter when I met her dad...so I know young relationships can work. Her b/f (who is also named Erik) is a wonderful young man and my husband and I approve of him. We'd like them to wait a bit longer, but they will do what they decide to do. He's leaving for the Army a week from today and our daughter is a disaster. She'll have college and her wedding planner to keep her busy until he completes basic training though. 

All in all I have no complaints, but my life is more dramatic than daytime soaps! :)


----------



## CheerCoach

TrGirl...congrats and I hope your wedding goes just the way you dream it will :hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

Pixie wtg! Are you dieting, working out or both? I keep meaning to start working out again but haven't. I'm so not happy w/my postpartum body *pouts*


----------



## pixie23

I have kinda been dieting, just eating healthier in general now that I can't have dairy, many more fruits and veggies, plus I started going to zumba. I go to yoga 2x a week and zumba once a week, but this hasn't happened in a while, though I have gone to zumba the last 2 weeks.


----------



## pixie23

Cheer coach- that's great that your daughter is getting married. DH and I met in high school, got engaged about 7 months after I graduated from high school and got married 8 months after we got engaged. In aug we will have been married 3 years, october will mark 6 years of being a couple - and we had even dated for a short time before this as well, and july will mark 2 years of DH being in the ARMY. 
Prayers for their relationship while he is away at basic, 80% of (romantic)relationships end during basic. It's interesting that his name is the same as your DH, I refused to date anybody with my dad or brothers name because that just seemed weird to me.

And you're only about 6 weeks post partum, take it easy on yourself, you'll get there!


----------



## LakensMommy11

So girls, I have an announcement to make. I know I haven't been posting a lot recently, and I was just getting into the swing when one day last week I was feeling a little off, and decided to take a pregnancy test just in case...well it was positive. And so were the next 5 I took...lol. I don't know why i'm freaking out about this because we were planning on starting TTC in september, and it's june now....but for some reason i'm SO worried about telling the family. My family was NOT happy about my first pregnancy but then I was living at home and was not married. Only difference now is I have my own home and I am married...but now I am going to school, and we are in the process of getting a larger home and due to that we're going through a rough time financially. I know I am going to get skinned about all that, and the fact that my little boy just turned 1. I feel like a child...GAHHH I will be 23 in 2 months. I just wanted to get everyones input on how I should tell my family and friends...it's going to be really hard. I thought about having my little boy wear a shirt that says big brother...but I still don't know. My mom was horrible last time I told her. She cried and basically told me I was making the biggest mistake of my life in so many words. It was horrible...we didn't talk for weeks and we lived in the same house :( According to my LMP I am 6 weeks & 1 day as of June 15 (today) and I called my doctor yesterday and my first appointment is next tuesday. I can't keep my secret in much longer!!!


----------



## CheerCoach

I didn't realize the statistics were that high! Yikes, well I figure if it's meant to be they will make it through...if not they will each find their way to happiness :) 

My daughter actually liked him for a couple of years but said there was no way she could date him because of his name...lol, she got over it. What's weirder...is that my name is Christey and his mom is Christy. Also, his girlfriend before my daughter was Kaitlyn...which is my middle daughters name. There are other similar names in the families which is funny...its all quite confusing when both families are together. 

Congrats on making it through basic together and your upcoming 3rd anniversary :)


----------



## pixie23

Congrats on your BFP! I would keep it a secret as long as possible, enjoy it while you can, before everyone else gives you their 2 cents! Do you think they'll have a lot of negative things to say even though you already have a LO? I'm sure a lot of the negative comments when you were pg with Laken were because they weren't expecting you to be pg, they might be surprized, but maybe not shocked. I hope they can be excited for you! 
I think it's be really cute to have laken wear a big brother tee!


----------



## pixie23

Thanks cheercoach, we definately struggled while he was away, but when we were together again we went to some marriage counseling through our church which got us back on track and our marriage is better now (after our counseling) than it was before he even left for basic! 
I think what will make it the hardest is that once he goes to basic everything will be changes, unless they go national guard because then they move back home. Is he going active duty (regular) ARMY, or national guard?


----------



## CheerCoach

LakensMommy...congrats! I really don't have advice on how to tell your family, but regardless of their reactions try to just be happy that you've been blessed..a bit early but blessed nonetheless :) Both my neice and my cousin had children back to back (they were pregnant within 3 months of childbirth) and some family members weren't thrilled to say the least, but now that the babies are here they can't help but love 'em. It'll all work out, just don't let the family stress you out. Big :hugs: and congrats!


----------



## CheerCoach

I believe he is going active. He's doing the AIT to be a Ranger. He comes back in November and they plan to write/talk when they can while he is at BCT/AIT. So, we'll see how things go. I know one way or another their paths will unfold...if its together great, if it isn't they'll move on and things will be how they should be. I just worry about my lil girl having a broken heart :( I don't forsee that, but ya never know.


----------



## CheerCoach

Oh...and thank your DH for his service :)


----------



## LakensMommy11

thanks so much girls...
pixie-i think they will just be worried that i will have my hands full and won't be giving laken as much attention when the baby comes, etc....or that i will not finish school. my mom can tend to be really critical in some situations, she cares about me...but the way it makes me feel is not fun :/
cheercoach-i am going to try my hardest to not let them stress me out. my last pregnancy was so stressful the whole time and i have told myself over and over that im going to relax with the next one...it's just so hard because i let people have way too much control over my emotions.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

LakensMommy11 said:


> So girls, I have an announcement to make. I know I haven't been posting a lot recently, and I was just getting into the swing when one day last week I was feeling a little off, and decided to take a pregnancy test just in case...well it was positive. And so were the next 5 I took...lol. I don't know why i'm freaking out about this because we were planning on starting TTC in september, and it's june now....but for some reason i'm SO worried about telling the family. My family was NOT happy about my first pregnancy but then I was living at home and was not married. Only difference now is I have my own home and I am married...but now I am going to school, and we are in the process of getting a larger home and due to that we're going through a rough time financially. I know I am going to get skinned about all that, and the fact that my little boy just turned 1. I feel like a child...GAHHH I will be 23 in 2 months. I just wanted to get everyones input on how I should tell my family and friends...it's going to be really hard. I thought about having my little boy wear a shirt that says big brother...but I still don't know. My mom was horrible last time I told her. She cried and basically told me I was making the biggest mistake of my life in so many words. It was horrible...we didn't talk for weeks and we lived in the same house :( According to my LMP I am 6 weeks & 1 day as of June 15 (today) and I called my doctor yesterday and my first appointment is next tuesday. I can't keep my secret in much longer!!!

:hugs: <<< for the stress you must be feeling...
Congratulations on your :bfp: the timing may not seem right but I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason! I started a thread regarding sharing :bfp: to family etc. Here is the link...
https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/636170-you-going-share-bfp-you-get.html

Regarding your mom... Perhaps you could consider not telling her in person if you're worried of her reaction. It may seem a little impersonal but if she's only going to make you feel bad then tell her over the phone, e-mail, letter... whatever just not in person and give her some time to let her deal with it.

I also want to add that while I understand your family's opinion is important it shouldn't determine your own happiness :) Also think about the grand scheme of things... will a few months early really add up later in life? Sure it might make things a little tougher but the outcome is just the same... two LO's within a couple years :)


----------



## LakensMommy11

Thanks babymaybe! I will check that thread out. And yes you are absolutely right, I should be the one to determine my own feelings...just gotta get myself to that point! I have always been this way, had my feelings hurt so easily. I'm going to have to toughen up.


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations Lakensmummy :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on your bfp LakensMommy11 :hugs: don't worry about your family they'll come around soon, I'm sure they just have your best interest at heart and for your parents you will be always be their child they just have to realize that your not a child but a grown woman and they need to support your choices no matter what

well I'm pretty devastated today :cry: I got several faint bfp's yesterday but what with all the spotting I knew something wasn't right, I went to my gp appointment today and I've miscarried :( when I went to do the urine sample there was red blood and the tests came out negative, I know I was only 4 weeks and a bit but I don't know I just feel lost :(


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats LakensMommy! :D


----------



## babynewbie

vaniilla said:


> congrats on your bfp LakensMommy11 :hugs: don't worry about your family they'll come around soon, I'm sure they just have your best interest at heart and for your parents you will be always be their child they just have to realize that your not a child but a grown woman and they need to support your choices no matter what
> 
> well I'm pretty devastated today :cry: I got several faint bfp's yesterday but what with all the spotting I knew something wasn't right, I went to my gp appointment today and I've miscarried :( when I went to do the urine sample there was red blood and the tests came out negative, I know I was only 4 weeks and a bit but I don't know I just feel lost :(

Im so sorry hun :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> well I'm pretty devastated today :cry: I got several faint bfp's yesterday but what with all the spotting I knew something wasn't right, I went to my gp appointment today and I've miscarried :( when I went to do the urine sample there was red blood and the tests came out negative, I know I was only 4 weeks and a bit but I don't know I just feel lost :(

Oh Vaniila :hugs: Im really so very very sorry to hear your tragic news :hugs:

:hugs:Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies

I've not been on here in ages, but wanted to pop back. Original plan was to TTC in September, but then we'd always said we wanted to be married first, and I started to have discussions with OH about it. After a while of deliberating, we decided that we might try and squeeze a wedding in first, pushing back the TTC by a few months. Still waiting for my proposal though...anyway...thinking it's likely that we will be TTC from about September-ish time, so kinda figured it'd be nice to get to know the ladies here a bit better for when I move over to TTC.

Looking forward to chatting and getting to know you all :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome back anniepie :wave:

Youve got a busy time ahead! :winkwink:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Kelly :D

Was surprised to see my name on the list on pg 1...obviously the Acorns hadn't given up hope :D


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> Thanks Kelly :D
> 
> Was surprised to see my name on the list on pg 1...obviously the Acorns hadn't given up hope :D

Us Acorns stick together & even if we dont post for a while ~ Once your back, you can fit right back in :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 ~ ONLY 2 days to go :wedding: :happydance: ~ How exciting!


----------



## pichi

vaniilla said:


> well I'm pretty devastated today :cry: I got several faint bfp's yesterday but what with all the spotting I knew something wasn't right, I went to my gp appointment today and I've miscarried :( when I went to do the urine sample there was red blood and the tests came out negative, I know I was only 4 weeks and a bit but I don't know I just feel lost :(

 sorry to hear Vanillla. i think this is why people are advised to take tests when they're a good few days late to stop this horrible outcome :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

aw im sorry to hear the bad news :( big hugs xx


----------



## kintenda

We are TTC around start of November, so think I just about squeeze in here! :)


----------



## anniepie

Is anyone else feeling a little scared, as well as damned excited that Autumn isn't actually that far away!? Not wanting to wish the summer away of course :D

What are your biggest fears? I'm a bit of a worry wart... I worry I'll struggle to get my BFP (although no reason to think I should!). I worry that my furbabies will feel rejected when a baby comes along. I worry I won't be a good mum...


----------



## SaMa86

Hi girlies, just seen a link to this thread in another thread and was hoping to join you all? We're starting TTC in September, end of the month due to pills running out etc. We're going on hols to celebrate our one year anniversary then starting when we come home! After all my wedding planning last year I'm so excited to start trying. A couple of months ago I was psyched about my holiday and now it's most definitly 2nd rate lol!
Is anyone else slightly freaked that it's so close? He he. But still stoked at the prospect!


----------



## anniepie

SaMa86 said:


> Hi girlies, just seen a link to this thread in another thread and was hoping to join you all? We're starting TTC in September, end of the month due to pills running out etc. We're going on hols to celebrate our one year anniversary then starting when we come home! After all my wedding planning last year I'm so excited to start trying. A couple of months ago I was psyched about my holiday and now it's most definitly 2nd rate lol!
> Is anyone else slightly freaked that it's so close? He he. But still stoked at the prospect!

Exactly what I wrote in the previous post!! I'm dead excited, and freaking at the same time!!

Welcome to the Acorns :D


----------



## KellyC75

kintenda said:


> We are TTC around start of November, so think I just about squeeze in here! :)

Welcome :wave: & welcome saMa86 :wave:


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to Autumn Acorns SaMa86 & kintenda :flower:


----------



## baby.love

Hi Girls .. I have been forced by KellyC75 to come and join you all :haha: (only joking)

I'm Leah (31) and my OH is Nathan (31) we are currently NTNP, but will be bringing out the big guns and properly TTC later in the year if the relaxed approach fails :thumbup:

I have 3 gorgeous monsters!! Ella who is 12, Ethan who is 5 and Sienna who is 20 months... I cant wait to add to our family, but it will be our last as it will be my 4th C-Section.

So thats me in a nutshell - Forgot to mention i'm a bit :wacko: at times, but thats just me :)

:flower: :cake: :wine: :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

baby.love said:


> Hi Girls .. I have been forced by KellyC75 to come and join you all :haha: (only joking)
> 
> I'm Leah (31) and my OH is Nathan (31) we are currently NTNP, but will be bringing out the big guns and properly TTC later in the year if the relaxed approach fails :thumbup:
> 
> I have 3 gorgeous monsters!! Ella who is 12, Ethan who is 5 and Sienna who is 20 months... I cant wait to add to our family, but it will be our last as it will be my 4th C-Section.
> 
> So thats me in a nutshell - Forgot to mention i'm a bit :wacko: at times, but thats just me :)
> 
> :flower: :cake: :wine: :flower:

Welcome to autumn acorns :D I love the name Sienna its really cute :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

baby.love said:


> Hi Girls .. I have been forced by KellyC75 to come and join you all :haha: (only joking)
> 
> I'm Leah (31) and my OH is Nathan (31) we are currently NTNP, but will be bringing out the big guns and properly TTC later in the year if the relaxed approach fails :thumbup:
> 
> I have 3 gorgeous monsters!! Ella who is 12, Ethan who is 5 and Sienna who is 20 months... I cant wait to add to our family, but it will be our last as it will be my 4th C-Section.
> 
> So thats me in a nutshell - Forgot to mention i'm a bit :wacko: at times, but thats just me :)
> 
> :flower: :cake: :wine: :flower:

Im so glad youve come to join us :happydance: 

Youll fit in really well here :winkwink:


----------



## baby.love

vaniilla said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls .. I have been forced by KellyC75 to come and join you all :haha: (only joking)
> 
> I'm Leah (31) and my OH is Nathan (31) we are currently NTNP, but will be bringing out the big guns and properly TTC later in the year if the relaxed approach fails :thumbup:
> 
> I have 3 gorgeous monsters!! Ella who is 12, Ethan who is 5 and Sienna who is 20 months... I cant wait to add to our family, but it will be our last as it will be my 4th C-Section.
> 
> So thats me in a nutshell - Forgot to mention i'm a bit :wacko: at times, but thats just me :)
> 
> :flower: :cake: :wine: :flower:
> 
> Welcome to autumn acorns :D I love the name Sienna its really cute :flower:Click to expand...


Thank you :hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls .. I have been forced by KellyC75 to come and join you all :haha: (only joking)
> 
> I'm Leah (31) and my OH is Nathan (31) we are currently NTNP, but will be bringing out the big guns and properly TTC later in the year if the relaxed approach fails :thumbup:
> 
> I have 3 gorgeous monsters!! Ella who is 12, Ethan who is 5 and Sienna who is 20 months... I cant wait to add to our family, but it will be our last as it will be my 4th C-Section.
> 
> So thats me in a nutshell - Forgot to mention i'm a bit :wacko: at times, but thats just me :)
> 
> :flower: :cake: :wine: :flower:
> 
> Im so glad youve come to join us :happydance:
> 
> Youll fit in really well here :winkwink:Click to expand...


Thanks chick :kiss: 

Cant wait to get to know you all :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

baby.love said:


> Thanks chick :kiss:
> 
> Cant wait to get to know you all :hugs:

Quite a few of us are in The US, so they usually come on later in the day & sometimes overnight (uk time) So by the morning youll have a fair few posts to catch up on! :coffee:

We have a few Girls getting married soon, one in 2 days! :wedding:

Lots of us are lucky enough to have children already :baby: & some are ttc their 1st :baby:

We play lots of fun games which 'hakunamatata' & skybluheaven arrange :happydance: But mostly we have lots of great chats about everything & anything :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Ooooh, sounds great- wasn't on here before long enough to really get to know everyone and to get involved in all the fun stuff :D

Who's getting married soon then? Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> Ooooh, sounds great- wasn't on here before long enough to really get to know everyone and to get involved in all the fun stuff :D
> 
> Who's getting married soon then? Good luck ladies :hugs:


We vote for our WTT'er of the week too, someone on here that we think deserves it the most, we send our votes to 'hakunamatata' & she announces the winner, along with some of the reasons they were voted for :thumbup:

Hakunamatata also works really hard & sends us a weekly newsletter :coffee: Shes fab :hugs:

trigirl 308 is getting married in 2days! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

I heard MackMomma and Hakuna talking about that a few days ago when MM got WTTer of the week- sounds lovely. Nice that I already know some of the ladies on here, but can't wait to get to know the rest of you- you sounds a GREAT bunch :D :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Sounds like a wonderful group of people :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

I love my AA girls!! :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

anniepie said:


> Is anyone else feeling a little scared, as well as damned excited that Autumn isn't actually that far away!? Not wanting to wish the summer away of course :D
> 
> What are your biggest fears? I'm a bit of a worry wart... I worry I'll struggle to get my BFP (although no reason to think I should!). I worry that my furbabies will feel rejected when a baby comes along. I worry I won't be a good mum...

I constantly worry as well! My biggest fear is that I won't get a BFP :( AF has always been irregular and I stopped BCP back in February and still haven't seen her. I go to the dr about this next month. She said I will likely have to take a prescription to start it up again. I want to be ahead of the game so I've purchased softcups to help with TTC and of course OPK's. And my dr is also proactive which is helpful!!! It is getting VERY close though!!! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome kintenda, SaMa86, and babylove!!!


----------



## baby.love

I'm crapping myself in all honesty!!! ...

But the end result will be worth every single second of it :cloud9:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congratulations Lakensmommy!!!!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::bfp:

What an awesome moment in your life! Like everyone else said, bask in this time, and enjoy it. (My suggestion to share the news would be to do it with your oh, and announce it with exuberance, so much so that your family will get the hint that it would be totally inappropriate to react to the contrary. Just a thought. ;) ) Good luck. If all else fails, remember that it's your life and your beatiful growing family.

How are you feeling physically?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome back anniepie!:thumbup: I always thought you had such a cute user name.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Vanilla, I am so very sorry for your loss.:cry: 

:hug:


----------



## babynewbie

Hello newbies :wave:

My biggest fear is that ill struggle having a toddler and a newborn, but although i say that, im super excited! A is so good with other babies already hes really gentle and sits and looks at them lol and he doesnt have any jealousy at all if im holding another baby, he doesnt really notice! So im hoping it will be the same when our new baby arrives, i know he'll be a great big brother :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Welcome to the newcomers and oldcomers! :hi:

Congratulations Lakensmommy! I'm so happy for you! (plus a bit jealous :haha:)

Vaniilla I am so very very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome back anniepie!:thumbup: I always thought you had such a cute user name.

Aw, thanks :hugs:

To update those who don't follow my journal...

I was here a while back, but confused as we'd set a date of September to TTC, but we'd always said we wanted to be married first. However, OH didn't seem to be getting anywhere close to proposing... Anyway, we talked (eventually he managed to!) and he agreed he'd be happy pushing the TTC date by a few months only and explore the possibility of getting married first (said it'd be cool to be Mr and Mrs by xmas)... still waiting for my proposal, though, and our original TTC date is now just 2 1/2 months away. I think I've come round to the idea of having a LO first and getting married later so as not to put back TTC. And I've explored more about whether I could get married in a catholic church after having a LO, and it may be possible...


----------



## vaniilla

thank you for all your wonderful support ladies :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie said:


> Hello newbies :wave:
> 
> My biggest fear is that ill struggle having a toddler and a newborn, but although i say that, im super excited! A is so good with other babies already hes really gentle and sits and looks at them lol and he doesnt have any jealousy at all if im holding another baby, he doesnt really notice! So im hoping it will be the same when our new baby arrives, i know he'll be a great big brother :cloud9:

I always love seeing little ones watch over their new little brothers or sisters


----------



## anniepie

Vanilla- so sorry to read about your news :hugs:


----------



## vicki.mummy

Can I join in? we will be TTC in September.....


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

vicki.mummy said:


> Can I join in? we will be TTC in September.....

The more the merrier!!


----------



## vaniilla

vicki.mummy said:


> Can I join in? we will be TTC in September.....

Welcome to Autumn Acorns :flower:


----------



## vicki.mummy

I should say something about me....

I'm Vicki, I will be 29 in about 16 days (not that I'm counting LOL). My partner and I were made legal guardians of my nephews last month (Kristofer is 4 tomorrow and Robbie will be 6 on 30 July) - they have lived with us since March 2010. We have been on the IUI waiting list since July 2010 - my partner is also a woman, so we are having IUI treatment using a sperm donor. We got married last October :D

I like baking, knitting and scrapbooking - I am also studying for a design degree with the OU. :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! Glad you're joining us! I will PM u later!


----------



## hakunamatata

So are u both undergoing IUI treatments?


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to all the new members! I will send u all PM's later. (wait that looks like pms lol)

Big hugs to Vanilla!!! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Aw feeling left out Hakuna...can I have a PM from you too :hugs: :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

Just come on to catch up... I'm up to page 152 lol. That's alot of pages I've missed! Don't worry I won't reply to everything in a hugely long reply haha. But I have to catch up, its an obsession lol xxx


----------



## babynewbie

vicki.mummy said:


> I should say something about me....
> 
> I'm Vicki, I will be 29 in about 16 days (not that I'm counting LOL). My partner and I were made legal guardians of my nephews last month (Kristofer is 4 tomorrow and Robbie will be 6 on 30 July) - they have lived with us since March 2010. We have been on the IUI waiting list since July 2010 - my partner is also a woman, so we are having IUI treatment using a sperm donor. We got married last October :D
> 
> I like baking, knitting and scrapbooking - I am also studying for a design degree with the OU. :D

hi :wave:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome vickimummy!


----------



## KellyC75

:cry:Im so very sad Girls :cry: My beloved, wonderfull dog has passed away this afternoon :cry:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, Kelly!! I'm so sorry!! :hug: Losing a pet is always so hard.


----------



## KellyC75

He really was our 'baby'...We got him almost 12 years ago as a pup, basically instead of having another child at that time! 

I had my Son when I was 16 & so when I got with my (now) DH we decided to wait a while to have children together ~ So we got our 'fur baby'

He has fought cancer for the past 18mths & done so so well, but I have a terrible feeling he died today of a tragic accident :cry: People have said I shouldnt blame myself ~ But I cant help but feel to blame


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh honey, there is no blame to place! :hugs: The worst part about owning a pet is that you will always outlive them - unless you get a tortoise.


----------



## anniepie

Kelly, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know when I lost each of my previous 2 cats about 5 years ago (I'd had them 15 years) I was devastated. I worry about my girls i have now every day- they are my babies. As MackMomma says- the hardest thing about having pets it you will outlive them. But it's worth that for sharing their life with them 

:hug:


----------



## SaMa86

Aww Kelly so sorry for your loss. Lots of hugs and good thoughts being sent your way xoxoxox


----------



## vaniilla

omg hun I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs: I'm really sorry to hear that, I'm sure he had a great life with you and your oh, Its always devastating losing a pet its like losing a member of the family :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Yes ~ He really was our Family

Our home will never be the same :nope:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Yes ~ He really was our Family
> 
> Our home will never be the same :nope:

:hugs: time heals all :hug:


----------



## pixie23

vaniilla :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Welcome all newcomes and welcome back anniepie!


----------



## music81

welcome vickimummy!

kellyc75,so sorry to hear about your dog, you must be so sad...pets do become part of your family...our cat is our furry baby...i'll be devastated when he goes, so i sympathise.

:hug: take care


----------



## pixie23

kellyc75 - sorry for your loss.

What a mix of emotions in Autumn Acorns today


----------



## music81

vaniilla.....im really sorry for your loss,you say you were only four wks, but its still 4 wks!...so its understandable you're upset and you feel a loss...thinking of you...take care
:hug:


----------



## music81

pixie...well done on your weight loss!....i need to get my act together and lose some!

welcome to all the newbies...there's been quite a few!

lakensmommy...congrats on your BFP!!!...exciting!

anniepie.....i am scared but excited about ttc....is it your first?..it's my first...so its all new, and i guess u dont fully understand what you're getting into and what it'll be like til u go through it...the fact that u worry means u care so im sure you'll be fine and be a great mum!

trgirl....good luck for your interview....and hope your wedding day is everything you dreamed of!....just enjoy it!....the day will fly by!

im off to ireland for a wk tomo, so i wont be on for a while!...happy chatting x


----------



## pixie23

enjoy your vacation in Ireland!!!


----------



## music81

thanks pixie...we're hoping the rain wont follow us...but i think it will! :-(


----------



## pixie23

I was feeling down today, I'm really missing my DH, but I just did some counting and if AF makes her apperance today or tomorrow (she's currently late, day 33, my cycle is a bit irregular), and if my cycle stays at appx 30-32 day cycles, than I should be ovulating around both of the times I will get to see DH in July!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just crossing my fingers that when my gastroenteroligist calls me back in a bit that the news will be good and I won't have any more testing so that DH and I can go about our business without protection in July
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlueHadeda

O wow, so many new "faces" on here! Welcome to all of you!! :happydance:

Vaniila, I'm so so very sorry. :hugs: :cry:

Kelly, I'm sorry about your fur-baby as well. Don't feel guilty, maybe it was better this way? Maybe he would've been in too much pain later on? :cry:

Baby.Love, it's cool to see another on here that's hoping for #4! It will also be my last, and my 4th c-sect!

Congrats LakensMommy!!! :happydance: Soon, you'll have to change your username...:winkwink:

Cheercoach, I'm sure your daughter and her Erik will be just fine. Sounds like they know what they're doing, and they love each other.


----------



## trgirl308

Vanilla I'm so sorry, it isn't easy, especially when you get your hopes up and it doesn't work out. :hugs:

KellyC75, I'm so sorry about your dog! He lived a good long life though and I'm sure he was very happy with your family, but is isn't easy. Mine is still a pup but I know someday it'll happen and it will make me very sad. Thinking of you! :hugs:

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes, my interview went really well. I will probably only find out next week when I have already started my honeymoon so I don't know if I will be online or not... 

I am officially on vacation, so for the next 3 days it is nothing but wedding stuff!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

OH! Welcome to all the new ppl and welcome back to Anniepie! And yes it is normal to be scared... everything you wrote is exactly how I feel. Hope you get your proposal soon! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

trgirl308 is getting maaaaarriiiiieeeed!!! :happydance: I love weddings. :cloud9:


----------



## LakensMommy11

mouse_chicky said:


> Congratulations Lakensmommy!!!!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::bfp:
> 
> What an awesome moment in your life! Like everyone else said, bask in this time, and enjoy it. (My suggestion to share the news would be to do it with your oh, and announce it with exuberance, so much so that your family will get the hint that it would be totally inappropriate to react to the contrary. Just a thought. ;) ) Good luck. If all else fails, remember that it's your life and your beatiful growing family.
> 
> How are you feeling physically?

Thank you so much! We're going to have to do it soon...DH wants to tell his family soon...they will all be thrilled but my side is another story! And physically, I am feeling alright other than being totally exhausted. I am 6 weeks 1 day now. Wondering when the nausea is gonna kick in...lol


----------



## LakensMommy11

Sorry if I missed thanking anyone, there was a lot of pages to catch up with. I will hate to leave you all here, each and every one of you are so lovely and i've really appreciated all your kind words!! XOXO


----------



## hakunamatata

LakensMommy11 said:


> Sorry if I missed thanking anyone, there was a lot of pages to catch up with. I will hate to leave you all here, each and every one of you are so lovely and i've really appreciated all your kind words!! XOXO

Why you leaving us?? :cry: We have been thinking that the Autumn Acorns who get their BFP's can stick together as sort of a graduate group.

Congrats on the BFP!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> He really was our 'baby'...We got him almost 12 years ago as a pup, basically instead of having another child at that time!
> 
> I had my Son when I was 16 & so when I got with my (now) DH we decided to wait a while to have children together ~ So we got our 'fur baby'
> 
> He has fought cancer for the past 18mths & done so so well, but I have a terrible feeling he died today of a tragic accident :cry: People have said I shouldnt blame myself ~ But I cant help but feel to blame

I'm really sorry to hear about your dog Kelly. Pets are like family!! :hugs:



anniepie said:


> Aw feeling left out Hakuna...can I have a PM from you too :hugs: :haha:

Sure! But didn't you already join?? Anyway, welcome back!



vaniilla said:


> thank you for all your wonderful support ladies :hugs:

Big hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm 99 percent sure that I PM'ed all the new members. If you didn't get a PM from me, please let me know.

Send me your votes for WTT'er of the Week by Friday along with a reason!

:friends:


----------



## LakensMommy11

hakunamatata said:


> LakensMommy11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed thanking anyone, there was a lot of pages to catch up with. I will hate to leave you all here, each and every one of you are so lovely and i've really appreciated all your kind words!! XOXO
> 
> Why you leaving us?? :cry: We have been thinking that the Autumn Acorns who get their BFP's can stick together as sort of a graduate group.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP!!!Click to expand...


Thanks, I would love to stick around :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yayyy!! You can't sneak away that easily LOL

I'm going to update the group list to include BFP after your name!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! We are up to 40 members! WOW!


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> I love my AA girls!! :haha:

Me too!!

"My name is HM, and I'm a BnB addict"

:rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> LakensMommy11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed thanking anyone, there was a lot of pages to catch up with. I will hate to leave you all here, each and every one of you are so lovely and i've really appreciated all your kind words!! XOXO
> 
> Why you leaving us?? :cry: We have been thinking that the Autumn Acorns who get their BFP's can stick together as sort of a graduate group.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP!!!Click to expand...

I was just thinking today about how the first person to move over to TTC and then again with their BFP's will have to start a new Autumn Acorn thread in those sections!


----------



## Sichimi

hakunamatata said:


> Hey guys! We are up to 40 members! WOW!

--------

I am from Vietnam, a small country in Asia.
I followed this forum and this topic many times. I got married last Christmas and intend to TTC this September.
I'd love to join and learn from all of you to have a good result for my baby. :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Make that 41!

Welcome to the group!


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Sichimi!

LakensMommy & all of those who may have missed it in the thread, we are wanting to be a WTT/TTC and pregnancy group, so don't think that just because you got your BFP that we're gonna send you away!!!! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

hakunamatata said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Aw feeling left out Hakuna...can I have a PM from you too :hugs: :haha:
> 
> Sure! But didn't you already join?? Anyway, welcome back!Click to expand...

Thanks HM. I did join before but never received a PM so didn't know all the goings on of the group like WTTer of the week, FB, the newsletter. Now I can fully embrace the Acorns :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Morning ladies,

Hello any new people that have come in :wave:

Sorry about your dog kelly :hugs:


Ahh today isnt going to be good i dont think. I soo tired and have the worst backache, its raining and i need to go out, and A seems to be in a 'lets push mum to her limit before she shouts at me' mood!! Lol!

Hope everyone else is feeling a bit better than i do! :flower:


----------



## CheerCoach

:hug: Vaniila, I am sorry.


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Sichimi :happydance:

*babynewbie* I hope your day gets better :flower: thankfully the weather isn't bad today, its been pretty miserable in the last couple of days, take some paracetamol and cup of tea :flower: 

*trgirl308* Its so close now!! :wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning! I can't sleep and I have so much to do! Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## KellyC75

Fell asleep crying last night ~ My heart is hurting :cry:

Thankyou all for your kind words ~ I cant tell you how much it means~ No one can change the situation, but its a comfort to know people care :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome New people :wave:

Good luck with your wedding trgirl308 :wedding:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Fell asleep crying last night ~ My heart is hurting :cry:
> 
> Thankyou all for your kind words ~ I cant tell you how much it means~ No one can change the situation, but its a comfort to know people care :hugs:

:hugs: I hope you're feeling better today hun :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Trgirl...not long to go!!! Good luck, I'm hoping for a beautiful wedding for you, with stunning weather and NO hickups. Enjoy! :happydance:

Lakensmommy, it's great to hear you'll be sticking around!! I'm glad that this group is a WTT, TTC and pregnancy club! I'd hate to leave here.

Babynewbie, sorry to hear you're not having a good day! Try a hotwater bottle on that backache? Maybe it helps a bit. :hugs:

Sichimi, welcome!! :flower: I'm from a small country too (South Africa). 

I have a headache today, and took some pills that didn't help. :shrug: In between I'm trying to motivate my son to study for his exam, but it's not working well today. Think he's tired, poor thing. I would've been if I was only 10 and has been studying daily for 3 weeks already...:nope: There's something really wrong with the school system and small kids these days. :growlmad:

My daughter on the other hand, is driving me up the walls with her moaning, tantrums, crying and difficult behaviour. Thank goodness my 3-year old is having a chilled day with no issues other than his refusal to use the toilet for number 2!!! (Any advise on that would be AWESOME!)


----------



## kitty2385

im finally caught up again :) u girls can talk! hehe. 

sorry about ur doggy kelly, i was devestated when i lost mine to cancer, he was my darling! but you will feel better, i promise.

more hugs for vanilla, hope your feeling better xxx

i did fathers day last sunday with my dad as my oh and i went over there and i gave him a card and gift. means we get this sunday to ourselves. i wish i was getting my oh a father to be card, but not quite yet! but we are sure this is the last fathers day that he wont get one! :D

xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi everyone!!

The Facebook group is being glitchy and not letting me add the new people, but I will keep trying until it gets done (just ask Vanilla, lol)

How is everyone?

I have today off, brought 1 of the pups to the vet, she is actually my MIL's dog and gets sick more often than other dogs. She's on a special diet to avoid pancreatitis among other things. DH is working from home and we are going to grab lunch in a bit.

I forgot to mention this, but there is the tiniest possibility that we *might* start trying in July or August rather than September!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm sorry about your dog, KellyC75. Pets are definitely part of the family.:hugs:

Lakensmommy, I'm sorry, but you're not allowed to leave. I won't be the only one from WV on here.:winkwink:

Trgirl. Aahhhh! It's so close! I want to come.:haha:

I put Kara in an exercise saucer for the first time today. She was a little overwhelmed at first, but having a blast now.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oooooooh! Really! :dance:


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> The Facebook group is being glitchy and not letting me add the new people, but I will keep trying until it gets done (just ask Vanilla, lol)
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I have today off, brought 1 of the pups to the vet, she is actually my MIL's dog and gets sick more often than other dogs. She's on a special diet to avoid pancreatitis among other things. DH is working from home and we are going to grab lunch in a bit.
> 
> *I forgot to mention this, but there is the tiniest possibility that we *might* start trying in July or August rather than September!*

Whooot whoooot!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

I'm getting really excited at the possibility of being ACTUAL bump buddies with you girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah it's exciting!! DH and I were talking about our anniversary coming up and how I'd rather save money that we'd spend on presents and use it toward our vacation (we have a short 1 coming up in August and a week in September). I also joked with him that there IS a present he could give me early, and he said maybe!! Maybe is better than no! :spermy:


----------



## pichi

well, ive decided i won't do anymore siggies till i move :(

((sorry random))


----------



## vaniilla

HM thats great news :happydance: we might start ttc in july too if OH stays as he is, for the few hours that he knew I was pregnant he was really happy and has decided he would still be happy if we start ttc sooner than later :flower: it'd be great for us all to be bump buddies :wohoo:

yup the facebook page is temperamental :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> well, ive decided i won't do anymore siggies till i move :(
> 
> ((sorry random))

nooooooo, you're siggies are absolutely amazing!


----------



## pichi

aw thanks hun. i might do more but till i move i won't be doing anymore. got boxes to pack haha. 1 week tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

How much do you charge for your siggies by the way, Pichi?


----------



## pichi

nothing. i do them for fun :flower: if i charged just £1 id have near £30 by now :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:

Good luck w/ the move!! I will totally be begging you for a siggy once I have a LO


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> aw thanks hun. i might do more but till i move i won't be doing anymore. got boxes to pack haha. 1 week tomorrow :happydance:

I hope the move goes well :flower: we moved to Bath at the end of march and it wasn't too bad, I think if lo had been over 1+ it would have been hard what with him running around :haha:


----------



## anniepie

HM...can't believe you might be TTC sooner...fab news :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

trgirl308 said:


> Good morning! I can't sleep and I have so much to do! Hope you all have a good day!

How exciting. Good luck with your wedding I'm sure you will make a beautiful bride!!!



hakunamatata said:


> ...
> I forgot to mention this, but there is the tiniest possibility that we *might* start trying in July or August rather than September!

That's exciting news :) I wish we could move ours up and the only thing holding me back is I don't want to be in the delivery room and miss my finals before graduation!!!



pichi said:


> aw thanks hun. i might do more but till i move i won't be doing anymore. got boxes to pack haha. 1 week tomorrow :happydance:

Good luck with your move and your siggies are beautiful. I too will have to have you make one when I have an LO. :)


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls

Just popping in to say hi :wave:

Feeling crappy cause of AF, so i'll be back with you all properly in a couple of days :flower:


:hugs: to those that need them xx


----------



## MackMomma8

Okay, girls, I'm having a dilemma. I'm getting my hair done tonight, and I need some help!

Currently, it's a hot mess. It's halfway between red and blonde, and and... well, look:

https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Pictures%20of%20Me/IMG_1092.jpg

That was a few weeks ago, its much more grown out and messy now. It was a haircut identical to VB's. :( I do know I want to keep going blonder... I'd like to get to almost a platinum. :) I'm looking for something between pixie length and a bob.

Go, girls, seach and find my new hairstyle for me!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I've seen a few people with both blonde and red highlights. You should totally rock both!!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Go for an auburn colour all over! Red is HOT right now xx


----------



## kitty2385

i agree red is the best


----------



## babynewbie

MackMomma8 I think youd really suit these kind of styles :thumbup:

https://hairstylesezine.com/images/2010/11/Short-pixie-sedu-hairstyles-2011.jpg
https://www.newhairstyles2011.tk/resimler/2011-hair-style-short-hair-styles-8.jpg
https://haircuts4women.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/1c29a7e79es-2011.jpg.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

https://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/mp/3siH__ecApWl.jpg
https://www.hji.co.uk/community/media/galleries/images/18292/500x400/platinum-bob.JPG
https://www.hji.co.uk/hjimages/images/qhs697/hji/medium/2006-red-bob.jpg
https://static.becomegorgeous.com/gallery/pictures/noddys_king_hair_style..jpg

will find some more :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I think short in back and long in front is adorable. I definetely like the rougher look like the 2nd one babynewbie posted. But that's just my preference! I can't do short hair. I don't have the patience to keep it up daily and my hair is too frizzy to not do anything with it.:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm trying to find a pic of the color I have in mind. The highlights are kind of chunky, and there's both red and blonde. I can see it perfectly in my brain but can't find a good pic :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

^^^ Eeeekkk I love that first one!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey guys just wanted to share that I tried wall decals for the first time yesterday and I love them!!! They're perfect for apartments so I gave them a try. I posted a picture in my journal of my first attempt with them :)


----------



## babynewbie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to share that I tried wall decals for the first time yesterday and I love them!!! They're perfect for apartments so I gave them a try. I posted a picture in my journal of my first attempt with them :)

Just had a look its looks great! :thumbup: really lovely


----------



## KellyC75

Stacey_Ann said:


> Go for an auburn colour all over! Red is HOT right now xx

WSS^^

Agreed red is hot now! :kiss:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to share that I tried wall decals for the first time yesterday and I love them!!! They're perfect for apartments so I gave them a try. I posted a picture in my journal of my first attempt with them :)

I think they are stunning :thumbup: The nursery ones sound so cute too :baby:


----------



## pixie23

HM - How exciting!

Has everyone been taking their folic acid/prenatals?!?!


----------



## babynewbie

pixie23 said:


> HM - How exciting!
> 
> Has everyone been taking their folic acid/prenatals?!?!

I havent yet, im going to start taking them next week :)


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> I forgot to mention this, but there is the tiniest possibility that we *might* start trying in July or August rather than September!

Awesome!!




BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to share that I tried wall decals for the first time yesterday and I love them!!! They're perfect for apartments so I gave them a try. I posted a picture in my journal of my first attempt with them :)

Looks great! I've been pining at decals for a while but can never settle on which to get..there are so many great ones out there! :haha: I'm going to be hopeless when it comes to decorating a nursery! 

I agree with what MackMomma said in your journal, though..whatever you do DON'T look at all the adorable ones available on Etsy!!! Death of me, haha.




pixie23 said:


> Has everyone been taking their folic acid/prenatals?!?!

Yep! I've been on a women's multivit for many months now that has 400mg of folic acid, but this week I switched over to a prenatal. :happydance: Makes me feel just that little bit closer!! 

I've also gotten all of my dental work up to date, given up caffeine 100%, started no-excuses working out regularly (I have major lulls, haha), and even got DH now taking a multivit!! 

I guess the only other medical tidbit I *should* do is schedule a doctor's appointment to get up to date on all of my shots. :blush: I don't wanna. haha! Did (or do you plan to) any of you other girls do this?


----------



## kitty2385

im taking folic acid and also some herbal tablets to get my cycles regular for when i finally am off the depo shot! 

i adore those wall decals, im going to try and do a wall painting myself when we finally have a nursery, my friend did one in her nursery and it looks gorgeous, definately something i want to try :)

didnt say it before, but yey for HK! xx


----------



## babynewbie

Ok so i have too many things going on in my head so ive started a journal so i can get everything out in there. Can someone please talk to me so i dont look so lonely :haha:
WTT journal!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

pixie23 said:


> HM - How exciting!
> 
> Has everyone been taking their folic acid/prenatals?!?!

I started mine back in March right after coming off BCP. I wanted to make sure I was covered just in case :)


----------



## pichi

I'm going to get back on the pregnacare when we start ttc.

On the subject of decals we want a massive one for our livingroom :D


----------



## babynewbie

Id love to have a decal similar to those but i have horrible bumpy walls :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

I'm taking regular multivits at the moment which contain folic acid, but half the level recommended. At the weekend I bought a 3 month suply of 400ug folic acid- they're in a cute smint-type dispenser and are really small, so I've popped them in my handbag so if I forget the multivits before leaving for work (which I often do as I'm in a rush!!) I can take them later. 

Not sure I'll take prenatal supplements other than folic acid, at least till we TTC (maybe not even then) but will adjust my diet to ensure I'm getting all the good stuff!


----------



## Shabutie

Evening all, just popping in as got to make bottle soon, but just wanted to see how everyone is? 

I havent been on much :(

I havent started taking my folic acid yet, I really must!

So I have decided to wear a second outfit after my first dance at the wedding, I just dont feel comfy in my dress at all. 

What are everyones plans for the weekend?

:flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

I second wedding outfit is a great idea, if you aren't comfortable in your dress. It's actually all the rage here - we call them "getaway dresses". :) 

Can't wait to go get my hair cut!! Whoot whoot! Just you wait girls... you ain't see stylish yet!! :haha:

I've been awful about remembering my prenatals. I really want to have DH remind me to take them, buuuuut I think that might freak him out just a teeny bit this soon. Maybe next month I'll start being better about them.


----------



## Shabutie

Well I wont be wearing another dress. I love my wedding dress but I just dont feel comfortable in it, or any other dresses I think. The issues are with me and my body, and although ive lost 3 stone since I've had Amara, I still have a long way to go.

So I hope to wear sone white trousers and this top:
https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/topinevening.jpg

I'm not a dressy up type person so this will be enough to still look glam enough, I hope, but be comfy too.


----------



## MackMomma8

I really like that top - it looks like something I'd wear out to the winery. :thumbup: Classy and chic, but comfy and cool! :)


----------



## pixie23

MackMomma - I look foward to seeing a picture of your new hairstyle!

Shabutie - that top is super cute!

My old college roommate called me up and asked me to come over for a sleepover this weekend, we live in the same city metropolis, but on completely different sides of town, about an hour apart. Her and her BF just broke up so she wants some company. I'm excited to see her tomorrow! We always have a blast together!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

pixie23 said:


> MackMomma - I look foward to seeing a picture of your new hairstyle!
> 
> Shabutie - that top is super cute!
> 
> My old college roommate called me up and asked me to come over for a sleepover this weekend, we live in the same city metropolis, but on completely different sides of town, about an hour apart. Her and her BF just broke up so she wants some company. I'm excited to see her tomorrow! We always have a blast together!

Nothing like a sleepover to make you feel young huh? I hope you have fun!!!



Shabutie said:


> Well I wont be wearing another dress. I love my wedding dress but I just dont feel comfortable in it, or any other dresses I think. The issues are with me and my body, and although ive lost 3 stone since I've had Amara, I still have a long way to go.
> 
> So I hope to wear sone white trousers and this top:
> https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/topinevening.jpg
> 
> I'm not a dressy up type person so this will be enough to still look glam enough, I hope, but be comfy too.

Beautiful shirt! As long as you are comfortable it shouldn't matter. It's your wedding and everyone will just be so happy for you they probably wouldn't care if you were a t-shirt.



MackMomma8 said:


> I second wedding outfit is a great idea, if you aren't comfortable in your dress. It's actually all the rage here - we call them "getaway dresses". :)
> 
> Can't wait to go get my hair cut!! Whoot whoot! Just you wait girls... you ain't see stylish yet!! :haha:
> 
> I've been awful about remembering my prenatals. I really want to have DH remind me to take them, buuuuut I think that might freak him out just a teeny bit this soon. Maybe next month I'll start being better about them.

I can't wait to see the new cut I'm sure you'll rock it! :haha: I'm lucky that DH reminds me every day "did you take your prenatal vitamins?" "yes I did honey" LOL


----------



## BabyMaybe917

** Wear a t-shirt not were a t-shirt LOL! They might notice if you "were" a t-shirt :dohh:


----------



## CheerCoach

KellyC75 said:


> :cry:Im so very sad Girls :cry: My beloved, wonderfull dog has passed away this afternoon :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry. Don't know what else to say :(


----------



## CheerCoach

Ah, now that I've caught up on the reading of posts my lil girl is starting to fuss :(

Welcome newcomers!

:hugs: to all...hope to be able to respond more later!


----------



## Sichimi

Hakuma. I got a very good emotion yesterday after joining WTT. I felt very excited. 
Anway i could not send you the message when i got ms from you. Why??? i wanted to add our group on face book. send me the message your email so that i can reply you the my email address


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:

Actually went to sleep without crying last night ~ Although he was the last thing on my mind & the first thing when I got up for 5am bottle!

My DS2 is still finding it hard, he is convinced he keeps seeing our dog laying on his pet bed :hugs:

What do you Girls think about seeing 'ghosts'? I really believe in it


----------



## babynewbie

Morning ladies :flower: Im rather chuffed this morning as OH started a new job a few weeks ago and today is his last payday from his old job, we wernt expecting much as it was only a couple of weeks worth, so thought maybe a couple of hundered, just checked and he got over £600! :dance: Im going into town later so need to resist the urge to go shopping!!


----------



## babynewbie

Kelly i believe in ghosts :) and mediums too, i love Sally Morgan :)


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Morning ladies :flower: Im rather chuffed this morning as OH started a new job a few weeks ago and today is his last payday from his old job, we wernt expecting much as it was only a couple of weeks worth, so thought maybe a couple of hundered, just checked and he got over £600! :dance: Im going into town later so need to resist the urge to go shopping!!

I say why resist the urge! :happydance: Treat yourselves


----------



## trgirl308

Hi ladies, it is 3am ... well now 3.40am here, I have been up for an hour and I can't sleep. I am so tired but I just can't get back to sleep. My OH will be sleeping at his best man's house tonight so I have to remember all the things that need to go into his car and to make him a list of everything he has to do tomorrow morning. So I keep thinking of things that need to be done, I'm warm, my stomach is gurgling... and so sleep just isn't working. 

And I'm scared.... I know I am making the right decision, he is an AMAZING guy, he cooks, he cleans, he fixes things around the house without me asking, he likes to cuddle, I could go on and on, we just get along so well... but nonetheless this is a huge step and now that it is tomorrow, I am just freaking a little.... and we really didn't get any time this week to practice our dance and I am worried it might rain... I want to sleep!!!!! 

Sorry I just needed to vent.... hopefully I can get a little more sleep before my mom gets here.


----------



## trgirl308

I also wanted to know, what is a siggy and what is an exercise saucer?

Congrats HK, hope you guys do get to start sooner! :)


----------



## babynewbie

eeee so excited for you trgirl308! hope you can get some sleep though, and have an amazing day :D


----------



## anniepie

Hey trgirl! Happy wedding day!! Hope you can get some rest in the next few hours. Even if you don't sleep, try and just relax- put on some music, close your eyes and try and let every muscle in your body relax. 

It's natural to feel scared on this big day I'm sure. But once you've people around you and things start happening the adrenaline will kick in and excitement take over. 

Have an amazing day!!

:hug:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks! I know I will be fine, but everything always seems worse at 4am...

So I wanted to say this here because I can't post it on fb... but I just checked my gift registry and someone bought one of the gifts we really wanted! (A wine frigde) I am so excited. I've learned that the downside to a registry is invariably ppl will buy the things off of it that you don't want as much... so it is really fun when it is something like that. 

We had chosen a 5 piece-8 place plate setting, so far only 1 person has bought us 1 place setting.... so I don't really want to buy the other 7 and what do you do with 1? Anyways... that'll all be part of the fun things we get to do after our honeymoon. 

Oh! And MackMomma I am sure your hair will be gorgeous either way. I decided I would get my hair cut really short too while in France... probably like one of those pictures, but I'm the type who likes to go to the hair salon and say roughly what I want and let the stylist figure out the rest and if I don't like it that much it'll grow out... 

Feeling drowsy.... try to sleep....


----------



## pixie23

trgirl308 - I couldn't sleep the night before my wedding either, it wasn't nerves for me, it was excitement, I was like a kid before Christmas! And a siggy is the signature at the end of someones post, all the tickers, pictures and stuff.

Kellyc75 - to answer you question, yes, I believe in ghosts.


----------



## Sichimi

Wedding is fantastic event. Last year, I also could not sleep well before wedding day. Anyway, try to relax and take rest to have a GREAT DAY for your life!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixie23

And trgirl308 - just relax and go with the flow, you'll enjoy your wedding so much more that way! Best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## SaMa86

pixie23 said:


> HM - How exciting!
> 
> Has everyone been taking their folic acid/prenatals?!?!

Ooh are we supposed to be taking them already? I'm so naive to all this lol! :blush:


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi ladies,
sorry i wasn't on yesterday - it was mega excitement here!!! Kristofer turned 4 so we went out for the day, then had a wee tea party last night. and Robbie lost his first tooth.... it was majorly exciting!!!

I have started taking folic acid, but do i need to be taking a pre-natal vitamin too? :D I'm confused..... Our boys are foster kids so we've never done the whole baby thing!!!


----------



## babyb54

Happy wedding day trgirl!!! Enjoyyyy it - it goes by SO fast. Take a lot of moments to just breathe, sit back and take it all in! :)

Btw, it's totally normal to feel nervous.. but when you're walking down the aisle eyes locked with your man, knowing you get to spend the rest of your life with him.. you'll feel nothing but joy!! :)


I find out TODAY if we can start TTC in August! :shock: DH is making me take him out to dinner and then he's going to tell me his thoughts there. :rofl: This has to be a good sign though, no? Surely he wouldn't take me out in public only to devastate me? :haha:


----------



## babyb54

SaMa86 said:


> Ooh are we supposed to be taking them already? I'm so naive to all this lol! :blush:

They recommend "stocking up" on folic acid before you start trying (some recommend just living like you're pregnant for a bit before you start trying; aka no smoking, drinking, eat healthy, etc).. so a lot of us start taking prenatals a few months (some longer than that) before our TTC date. :thumbup:



vicki.mummy said:


> I have started taking folic acid, but do i need to be taking a pre-natal vitamin too? :D I'm confused..... Our boys are foster kids so we've never done the whole baby thing!!!

I think the folic acid especially before you start trying is probably most important, but a prenatal will give you more essential nutrients than just that. I like the peace of mind of taking a prenatal and knowing I'm getting everything.. just easier that way for me. But if you're taking folic acid and eating a balanced diet, you're probably good I would think!


----------



## kitty2385

have an amazing day today trgirl308 and i look forward to hearing all about it!

i think i believe in ghosts, but all that stuff really creeps me out so i tend not to think about it! I like the thought that someone comes to collect you when you die, someone that u have lost and loved. that always makes me smile that i will see my grandma again, but i suppose thats not really ghosts? lol.

i just watched the film tangled, its pretty good actually, i was expecting it to be not that great but i liked it :)

xxx


----------



## pichi

haha kitty i've just sat and watched tangled too!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I want to see Tangled! lol

Have a wonderful day trgirl!

I think most prenatals have all the folic acid one needs, but it's up to you, SaMa86.

Babyb54, I hope you get good news tonight. Although, how could it be anything but?:winkwink:

Happy birthday to your son, vickimummy!:cake:

My baby girl Kara has a checkup today. We hate shots.:cry:


----------



## babyb54

That's what I'm figuring too mouse_chicky, hehe. Hope I'm not getting my hopes up mistakingly! I _am_ taking him to a nice microbrewery (he loves beer) that has amazing steaks (good food in general).. hopefully if he goes with the intention of telling me no the meal will change his mind. :haha:

Good luck with the shots, btw! Poor Kara. :( :hugs:


----------



## vicki.mummy

thanks for the birthday wishes - he is playing with some of his new toys now!!!! hehe.
i think i believe in ghosts too...... i don't know. it's quite a huge thing to think about - and tbh it gives me the creeps a little bit.


----------



## anniepie

babyb54 said:


> I find out TODAY if we can start TTC in August! :shock: DH is making me take him out to dinner and then he's going to tell me his thoughts there. :rofl: This has to be a good sign though, no? Surely he wouldn't take me out in public only to devastate me? :haha:

HAS to be a good sign!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls :wave:
> 
> Actually went to sleep without crying last night ~ Although he was the last thing on my mind & the first thing when I got up for 5am bottle!
> 
> My DS2 is still finding it hard, he is convinced he keeps seeing our dog laying on his pet bed :hugs:
> 
> What do you Girls think about seeing 'ghosts'? I really believe in it

I 100% believe in ghosts. Seen a few myself. Scary stuff, really. :shock: It's quite unnerving to be in an empty room one moment, then you look up to see a man starting at you, and then you blink (literally!) and he's gone. *shiver*



babynewbie said:


> Morning ladies :flower: Im rather chuffed this morning as OH started a new job a few weeks ago and today is his last payday from his old job, we wernt expecting much as it was only a couple of weeks worth, so thought maybe a couple of hundered, just checked and he got over £600! :dance: Im going into town later so need to resist the urge to go shopping!!

:happydance: You should get yourself something pretty and little! You deserve it. :hugs: Especially after the stress of this week!



trgirl308 said:


> Hi ladies, it is 3am ... well now 3.40am here, I have been up for an hour and I can't sleep. I am so tired but I just can't get back to sleep. My OH will be sleeping at his best man's house tonight so I have to remember all the things that need to go into his car and to make him a list of everything he has to do tomorrow morning. So I keep thinking of things that need to be done, I'm warm, my stomach is gurgling... and so sleep just isn't working.
> 
> And I'm scared.... I know I am making the right decision, he is an AMAZING guy, he cooks, he cleans, he fixes things around the house without me asking, he likes to cuddle, I could go on and on, we just get along so well... but nonetheless this is a huge step and now that it is tomorrow, I am just freaking a little.... and we really didn't get any time this week to practice our dance and I am worried it might rain... I want to sleep!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I just needed to vent.... hopefully I can get a little more sleep before my mom gets here.

Happy wedding day, trgril!! :yipee: It's natural to be nervous, but don't let your nerves get in the way of letting you enjoy what will be one of the most FUN days of your life!! 



babyb54 said:


> That's what I'm figuring too mouse_chicky, hehe. Hope I'm not getting my hopes up mistakingly! I _am_ taking him to a nice microbrewery (he loves beer) that has amazing steaks (good food in general).. hopefully if he goes with the intention of telling me no the meal will change his mind. :haha:
> 
> Good luck with the shots, btw! Poor Kara. :( :hugs:

Um... Um.... OMG. Must... message.... babyb..... *faint*



vicki.mummy said:


> thanks for the birthday wishes - he is playing with some of his new toys now!!!! hehe.
> i think i believe in ghosts too...... i don't know. it's quite a huge thing to think about - and tbh it gives me the creeps a little bit.

Happy Birthday to your son, lovey! xx

I posted a pic of my new haircut in my journal - sneek a peek! :flow:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm figuring too mouse_chicky, hehe. Hope I'm not getting my hopes up mistakingly! I _am_ taking him to a nice microbrewery (he loves beer) that has amazing steaks (good food in general).. hopefully if he goes with the intention of telling me no the meal will change his mind. :haha:
> 
> Um... Um.... OMG. Must... message.... babyb..... *faint*Click to expand...

You're my fave. :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Looking forward to tonight :D Little man is just playing with daddy before he goes to bed. Then me and OH are ordering a chinese, having a glass of wine and watching 'Due Date' that i bought today :) Its supposed to be really funny, so cant wait for a nice evening.

What are you ladies up to tonight? x


----------



## MackMomma8

Welll.... it's Friday, I still have vodka in my freezer, and I'll have 3 whole hours to myself this afternoon before DH gets home. 

Tipsy BnBing, methinks. :rofl:


----------



## babynewbie

:haha:


----------



## anniepie

Tipsy BnBing has to be seen!! Well I'll be home soon on the first evening of my holiday so I can definitely see a bottle being cracked (pain relief for awful painful AF (b***h) of course...!). Might see some tipsy BnBing from me too shortly...

If not, see you in a little over a week guys :hugs: and keep those fingers crossed I come back with something that sparkles- afterall, just 2 1/2 months until TTC date and I'm still waiting (not that I'm counting of course *hides tickers*)


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> Tipsy BnBing has to be seen!! Well I'll be home soon on the first evening of my holiday so I can definitely see a bottle being cracked (pain relief for awful painful AF (b***h) of course...!). Might see some tipsy BnBing from me too shortly...
> 
> If not, see you in a little over a week guys :hugs: and keep those fingers crossed I come back with something that sparkles- afterall, just 2 1/2 months until TTC date and I'm still waiting (not that I'm counting of course *hides tickers*)

Buahaha I'm gonna giggle if you go and wrap spoiler tags around your siggy. :haha:

If you do get a sparkly, don't go swimming with it! Wouldn't want you to sink to the bottom of the lake cuz your rock was so big. :rofl: 

Damn, I'm in a MOOD today!! :dance:


----------



## anniepie

I'll just drown on my camping trip in all the rain we're getting at the moment instead!! :haha:


----------



## vicki.mummy

the boys are away to their dad's already, i'm finishing up dinner and getting an early night....
i am beginning to think i'm getting boring!!!!! tomorrow i'm studying ALL day because the 3 weekends after that are all super busy!!!! 25/26 is my scrapping group and we are doing the race for life!!!! 2/3 (july) my birthday weekend - i'm spending the whole of Saturday in Edinburgh - BY MYSELF and I cannot wait!!!! then 9th I have a tutorial in Edinburgh.


----------



## vicki.mummy

anniepie said:


> I'll just drown on my camping trip in all the rain we're getting at the moment instead!! :haha:

aww I'll keep my fx'd for good weather!!!! drowning is so NOT 2011..... :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

*trgirl308* hope your having a great time!!!!


I've just gotten back from the hospital and Rowan has croup so the poor little man is not a happy bunny, he's been grizzly all day, I've got such a migraine, I've not eaten anything all day!

*anniepie* we're also getting a chinese tonight :flower:

*vicki.mummy * Happy birthday to your little boy!!!


----------



## pixie23

For those who were asking, most doctors will recommend that you start prenatals or folic acid 2 or 3 months prior to ttc.


----------



## hakunamatata

*Last call for WTT'er of the Week votes!!! I only have a couple of votes so far, so please submit your votes asap!

Also include a reason why you're picking her!

Thanks!!!*​


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> For those who were asking, most doctors will recommend that you start prenatals or folic acid 2 or 3 months prior to ttc.

Yup! That's why I'm taking mine now! I love my vitafusion gummy prenatals, they are yummy!


----------



## hakunamatata

anniepie said:


> I'll just drown on my camping trip in all the rain we're getting at the moment instead!! :haha:

It's pouring here too!! Hope you have a nice waterproof, leak-free tent & hope you have fun hon!



vicki.mummy said:


> the boys are away to their dad's already, i'm finishing up dinner and getting an early night....
> i am beginning to think i'm getting boring!!!!! tomorrow i'm studying ALL day because the 3 weekends after that are all super busy!!!! 25/26 is my scrapping group and we are doing the race for life!!!! 2/3 (july) my birthday weekend - i'm spending the whole of Saturday in Edinburgh - BY MYSELF and I cannot wait!!!! then 9th I have a tutorial in Edinburgh.

What are you studying? Is the scrapping group a scrapbooking thing? Is race for life for cancer?



babynewbie said:


> Looking forward to tonight :D Little man is just playing with daddy before he goes to bed. Then me and OH are ordering a chinese, having a glass of wine and watching 'Due Date' that i bought today :) Its supposed to be really funny, so cant wait for a nice evening.
> 
> What are you ladies up to tonight? x

Due Date was pretty funny! Sounds like a nice relaxing evening ahead.



MackMomma8 said:


> Welll.... it's Friday, I still have vodka in my freezer, and I'll have 3 whole hours to myself this afternoon before DH gets home.
> 
> Tipsy BnBing, methinks. :rofl:

I will soon be having a nice glass of wine, gotta have 1 every now and again before the BFP, I say!



babyb54 said:


> Happy wedding day trgirl!!! Enjoyyyy it - it goes by SO fast. Take a lot of moments to just breathe, sit back and take it all in! :)
> 
> Btw, it's totally normal to feel nervous.. but when you're walking down the aisle eyes locked with your man, knowing you get to spend the rest of your life with him.. you'll feel nothing but joy!! :)
> 
> 
> I find out TODAY if we can start TTC in August! :shock: DH is making me take him out to dinner and then he's going to tell me his thoughts there. :rofl: This has to be a good sign though, no? Surely he wouldn't take me out in public only to devastate me? :haha:

Yay yay yay!!! It's gotta be good news... what oaf would take his wife out w/ bad news?? And if it is bad news just send him my way and I'll slap him silly for you.



KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls :wave:
> 
> Actually went to sleep without crying last night ~ Although he was the last thing on my mind & the first thing when I got up for 5am bottle!
> 
> My DS2 is still finding it hard, he is convinced he keeps seeing our dog laying on his pet bed :hugs:
> 
> What do you Girls think about seeing 'ghosts'? I really believe in it

I honestly don't know... I do know that the movie Poltergeist scared the crap out of me when I was a kid, and I watched it again as an adult and it scared the crap out of me again, and maybe the reason it scares the crap outta me is because there is a grain of truth to it.

The first thought when you wake up is hard. When my aunt passed a few years ago, I'd spend a few minutes awake without thinking about it and then all of a sudden I'd remember again and it was like a brand new slap in the face. Hope the days get easier for you soon. :hugs:



babynewbie said:


> Morning ladies :flower: Im rather chuffed this morning as OH started a new job a few weeks ago and today is his last payday from his old job, we wernt expecting much as it was only a couple of weeks worth, so thought maybe a couple of hundered, just checked and he got over £600! :dance: Im going into town later so need to resist the urge to go shopping!!

Yay for money!! You should treat yourself :winkwink:



trgirl308 said:


> Hi ladies, it is 3am ... well now 3.40am here, I have been up for an hour and I can't sleep. I am so tired but I just can't get back to sleep. My OH will be sleeping at his best man's house tonight so I have to remember all the things that need to go into his car and to make him a list of everything he has to do tomorrow morning. So I keep thinking of things that need to be done, I'm warm, my stomach is gurgling... and so sleep just isn't working.
> 
> And I'm scared.... I know I am making the right decision, he is an AMAZING guy, he cooks, he cleans, he fixes things around the house without me asking, he likes to cuddle, I could go on and on, we just get along so well... but nonetheless this is a huge step and now that it is tomorrow, I am just freaking a little.... and we really didn't get any time this week to practice our dance and I am worried it might rain... I want to sleep!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I just needed to vent.... hopefully I can get a little more sleep before my mom gets here.

Nerves are normal!! All will be well!! Breathe in and out and share a bunch of pics with us when you get back on FB!!!



trgirl308 said:


> I also wanted to know, what is a siggy and what is an exercise saucer?
> 
> Congrats HK, hope you guys do get to start sooner! :)

Siggy is a signature, like at the bottom of our entries. And an exercise saucer is that contraption you stick a LO in and they can bounce and play with stuff 

Link


----------



## hakunamatata

Fertility Myths Debunked

I know MM will like #5 :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> Fertility Myths Debunked
> 
> I know MM will like #5 :winkwink: :rofl:

I love reading things like this :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Me too!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well ladies I thought I would share some pictures of purchases I have made so far for LO. I've tried to only purchases items that are a really good deal and that I can also use now when my niece or nephew stay. Anyways, I posted the pictures on my journal including today's purchase :haha: Enjoy!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Cute hairstyle MackMomma! Drink a brewskie for me. :beer: I'm still waiting on her majesty before I can, but buddy boy when she comes, mommy gets a night off!:rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

babynewbie said:


> Looking forward to tonight :D Little man is just playing with daddy before he goes to bed. Then me and OH are ordering a chinese, having a glass of wine and watching 'Due Date' that i bought today :) Its supposed to be really funny, so cant wait for a nice evening.
> 
> What are you ladies up to tonight? x

Chinese, yum! I've been wanting to see Due Date. You'll have to give us a review.:winkwink:

My evening's been spent hovering over a sleepy baby. She did good with her shots, but she's been laying around, slightly fussy, mild temp. 
Just sent dh out for McDonalds. I bet he thought cravings ended with pregnancy, haha, silly boy.


----------



## babyb54

"So...I've been thinking a lot, and looking at a lot of things...and...I don't see why....we should...wait any longer. *grin cause he knows he's dragged that out cruelly* I can't wait to start a family with you." :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

We're starting in August!!! Officially, 100%. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

anniepie said:


> Tipsy BnBing has to be seen!! Well I'll be home soon on the first evening of my holiday so I can definitely see a bottle being cracked (pain relief for awful painful AF (b***h) of course...!). Might see some tipsy BnBing from me too shortly...
> 
> If not, see you in a little over a week guys :hugs: and keep those fingers crossed I come back with something that sparkles- afterall, just 2 1/2 months until TTC date and I'm still waiting (not that I'm counting of course *hides tickers*)

We must see a picture of the bling when it arrives.:haha: I hope you're having fun on vacation!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Vanilla, I hope you and your little man feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> "So...I've been thinking a lot, and looking at a lot of things...and...I don't see why....we should...wait any longer. *grin cause he knows he's dragged that out cruelly* I can't wait to start a family with you." :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> We're starting in August!!! Officially, 100%. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

*I need more WTT'er of the Week votes... so far I have 1 vote for several ladies but if I get a few more votes, it'll make it possible for me to choose someone *​


----------



## Sichimi

I believe in ghost also, but I am scared. T_T


----------



## Sichimi

I felt not good today ladies. Sometimes i wish i have a kid around me. Really wait for my baby. My eyes seem not good. I think I will go shopping for next week. We will have 15 days traveling around Vietnam. Will show you some pictures then. Have a nice weekend to all our ladies.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sichimi said:


> I felt not good today ladies. Sometimes i wish i have a kid around me. Really wait for my baby. My eyes seem not good. I think I will go shopping for next week. We will have 15 days traveling around Vietnam. Will show you some pictures then. Have a nice weekend to all our ladies.

You'll have a little one soon, hun, I'm sure. :hugs: Have fun shopping!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I added a poll to my journal. I'd appreciate any opinions :) Thanks!

Also I just realized that for some reason the nursery set I purchased and put pictures up of didn't post earlier. So I've added those as well :)


----------



## anniepie

BabyMaybe- LOVE your purchases :D


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> The first thought when you wake up is hard. When my aunt passed a few years ago, I'd spend a few minutes awake without thinking about it and then all of a sudden I'd remember again and it was like a brand new slap in the face. Hope the days get easier for you soon. :hugs:

Thanks so much :hugs: I collect his ashes today :cry: Another emotional day



babyb54 said:


> "So...I've been thinking a lot, and looking at a lot of things...and...I don't see why....we should...wait any longer. *grin cause he knows he's dragged that out cruelly* I can't wait to start a family with you." :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> We're starting in August!!! Officially, 100%. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Thats great news :happydance: So pleased for you both


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 my thoughts are with you today :hugs: I hope your day goes well hun.


----------



## babynewbie

babyb54 said:


> "So...I've been thinking a lot, and looking at a lot of things...and...I don't see why....we should...wait any longer. *grin cause he knows he's dragged that out cruelly* I can't wait to start a family with you." :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> We're starting in August!!! Officially, 100%. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:




hakunamatata said:


> *I need more WTT'er of the Week votes... so far I have 1 vote for several ladies but if I get a few more votes, it'll make it possible for me to choose someone *​

What exactly do we vote for? Just, anything? x


----------



## babyb54

KellyC, thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

BabyB54: YAY!!!! Have fun! :)

Annipie: Can't to hear, I love proposal stories!


----------



## KellyC75

Isnt it your wedding today trgirl308? :shrug: Im sure your not 'that' dedicated to our thread! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all your kind thoughts today :hugs:

I ahve decided that as my DH is away until tomm nite, I will go collect my doggies ashes Monday :flower: Also, its already been a very emotional day today......

Just had a really emotional card in the post, from the animal centre where he was having chemotherapy for about a year+....They said such lovely things about him, my heart crumbled :cry: He was special to so many people & that made me miss him even more :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kitty2385

hugs for u kelly xxxx

yey for babyb! xxx

and i forgot to send my vote in for wtter of the week :/oops!!

anddddd oh is home from work in 5 minutes woooo!

happy saturday everyone!

xxx


----------



## vicki.mummy

kelly - sorry about your doggie, stay strong... xx


----------



## trgirl308

KellyC75 said:


> Isnt it your wedding today trgirl308? :shrug: Im sure your not 'that' dedicated to our thread! :haha:

hihihi... yes I am. :)

My bridesmaids is cleaning my entire house, she even cleaned inside my microwave it is awesome! Now just waiting to shower and then we go get our hair and make-up done!!! I'm so excited, there are still 7 hours till I walk down the aisle though.... but I know it'll fly by!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Isnt it your wedding today trgirl308? :shrug: Im sure your not 'that' dedicated to our thread! :haha:
> 
> hihihi... yes I am. :)
> 
> My bridesmaids is cleaning my entire house, she even cleaned inside my microwave it is awesome! Now just waiting to shower and then we go get our hair and make-up done!!! I'm so excited, there are still 7 hours till I walk down the aisle though.... but I know it'll fly by!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!Click to expand...

Enjoy every moment of your special day :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







weedding.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## hakunamatata

*Congratulations to our WTT'er of the Week, Vaniilla!!!!!!!!!!*

You are always so great to talk to. You are a wonderful, active member of our group. 

We are also so proud of you for being strong and moving forward during what is a difficult week for you. Our hearts are with you!!!!

*Honorable mention goes to KellyC75!!!!*

You are always very supportive, welcoming, and encouraging!!!​


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> *Congratulations to our WTT'er of the Week, Vaniila!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You are always so great to talk to. You are a wonderful, active member of our group.
> 
> We are also so proud of you for being strong and moving forward during what is a difficult week for you. Our hearts are with you!!!!
> 
> *Honorable mention goes to KellyC75!!!!*
> 
> You are always very supportive, welcoming, and encouraging!!!​

 I'm sat here in shock!!! thank you soooooooo much everyone :hugs::hugs: :cloud9: I feel really blessed to be voted, thanks everyone :hug:


----------



## kitty2385

Yet well done vaniilla!!! Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Newsletter just went out! We have baby trivia this week in the newsletter, so if you want in on the action, let me know your e-mail address! Answers to baby trivia will be given next week, along w/ the names of the ladies who e-mail me with the correct answers!


----------



## KellyC75

Im so pleased for you Vaniila :hugs: A very deserving winner


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Newsletter just went out! We have baby trivia this week in the newsletter, so if you want in on the action, let me know your e-mail address! Answers to baby trivia will be given next week, along w/ the names of the ladies who e-mail me with the correct answers!


Thanks :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

babynewbie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> *I need more WTT'er of the Week votes... so far I have 1 vote for several ladies but if I get a few more votes, it'll make it possible for me to choose someone *​
> 
> What exactly do we vote for? Just, anything? xClick to expand...

Yup. For example, "I vote for babynewbie because she is sweet and always has nice things to say about other people" or "I vote for HM because she is funny and extremely good looking" :haha:



KellyC75 said:


> Isnt it your wedding today trgirl308? :shrug: Im sure your not 'that' dedicated to our thread! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations trgirl308!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful, amazing day!!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

hakunamatata said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> *I need more WTT'er of the Week votes... so far I have 1 vote for several ladies but if I get a few more votes, it'll make it possible for me to choose someone *​
> 
> What exactly do we vote for? Just, anything? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yup. For example, "I vote for babynewbie because she is sweet and always has nice things to say about other people" or "I vote for HM because she is funny and extremely good looking" :haha:Click to expand...

Oh why thankyou :smug: :haha: ok thanks hun x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats vanilla! You deserve it!


----------



## vaniilla

I just posted a thread on baby club I'd like all you ladies to see :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/647312-mummy-pledge-campaign.html#post11222630


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Vanilla!! :happydance:

So, what's all my AA girls up to this weekend? I know it's already Saturday night in the UK, I hope all you girls are having a great night!

US girls, WTF is up with this HEAT?? Seriously, I hardly want to walk my dog, I melt just walking to my mailbox! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> Fertility Myths Debunked
> 
> I know MM will like #5 :winkwink: :rofl:

Bwahahaha!!! :rofl: Thank goodness for that!!!



babyb54 said:


> "So...I've been thinking a lot, and looking at a lot of things...and...I don't see why....we should...wait any longer. *grin cause he knows he's dragged that out cruelly* I can't wait to start a family with you." :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> We're starting in August!!! Officially, 100%. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Seriously, cutest conversation (in my head, of course) EVER. :cloud9: You have no idea how excited and happy I am for you!! :happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> Isnt it your wedding today trgirl308? :shrug: Im sure your not 'that' dedicated to our thread! :haha:

Happy Wedding Day, trgril!! I know right now you are probably dancing (or :sex:) the night away!! La la, la la, la la la la laaaaaa......



vaniilla said:


> I just posted a thread on baby club I'd like all you ladies to see :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/647312-mummy-pledge-campaign.html#post11222630

I really like this. I feel like this forum is one of the very few that I've browsed where 99% of the women here are here to support and lean on each other, not compete to see who gets Mommy of the Year. :hugs:


----------



## Augie

Hey girls! How is everyone? Today I'm feeling extra broody. It's weird, the closer our date gets the worse I feel having to wait. I just want it to get here so badly! It seems like I should start feeling less broody.


----------



## MackMomma8

Augie said:


> Hey girls! How is everyone? Today I'm feeling extra broody. It's weird, the closer our date gets the worse I feel having to wait. I just want it to get here so badly! It seems like I should start feeling less broody.

Haha, I seem to be having the OPPOSITE problem. The closer and closer our date gets, the colder and colder my feet get!! :haha:


----------



## Augie

MackMomma8 said:


> Augie said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! How is everyone? Today I'm feeling extra broody. It's weird, the closer our date gets the worse I feel having to wait. I just want it to get here so badly! It seems like I should start feeling less broody.
> 
> Haha, I seem to be having the OPPOSITE problem. The closer and closer our date gets, the colder and colder my feet get!! :haha:Click to expand...

I have those moments too! :haha: But today is a BIG broody day. I bet when the day comes where we start trying I'll have a huge mix of excitement and fear!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

vaniilla said:


> I just posted a thread on baby club I'd like all you ladies to see :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/647312-mummy-pledge-campaign.html#post11222630

I just checked this out and think it's neat! I think us Autumn Acorns do a great job but unfortunately I've looked at other threads and I can't believe the things that are said! Kudos to the AA girls :thumbup:



MackMomma8 said:


> Congrats, Vanilla!! :happydance:
> 
> So, what's all my AA girls up to this weekend? I know it's already Saturday night in the UK, I hope all you girls are having a great night!
> 
> US girls, WTF is up with this HEAT?? Seriously, I hardly want to walk my dog, I melt just walking to my mailbox! :haha:

The heat wouldn't be so bad here if it weren't so humid! I worked on sanding my armoire this morning and by noon it was so hot and humid I had to stop. 

As for weekend plans. I sanded and painted one of the doors (of 4) on my armoire and since tomorrow is Father's Day DH and I are going out to eat with my parents and sister :) I can't wait until I can do something special for DH for Father's Day :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

we didn't do too much this weekend, OH's parents are visiting tomorrow for the day so we'll go out with them somewhere!

I'm feeling pretty nervous today, I was reading a few random blogs online from people with 2 under 2 and a few sounded like the mums were really struggling and that got me scared to say the least :dohh: I really do want another one soon though so its hard to juggle good thoughts with bad thoughts

*BabyMaybe917* come to England! its cool here, its been raining for last couple of days grrrr so its been impossible to anything really.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

vaniilla said:


> we didn't do too much this weekend, OH's parents are visiting tomorrow for the day so we'll go out with them somewhere!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty nervous today, I was reading a few random blogs online from people with 2 under 2 and a few sounded like the mums were really struggling and that got me scared to say the least :dohh: I really do want another one soon though so its hard to juggle good thoughts with bad thoughts
> 
> *BabyMaybe917* come to England! its cool here, its been raining for last couple of days grrrr so its been impossible to anything really.

I would love to visit England! I spent 2 weeks in France when I was 15 and I wish I could go back. I will some day!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMaybe917 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> we didn't do too much this weekend, OH's parents are visiting tomorrow for the day so we'll go out with them somewhere!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty nervous today, I was reading a few random blogs online from people with 2 under 2 and a few sounded like the mums were really struggling and that got me scared to say the least :dohh: I really do want another one soon though so its hard to juggle good thoughts with bad thoughts
> 
> *BabyMaybe917* come to England! its cool here, its been raining for last couple of days grrrr so its been impossible to anything really.
> 
> I would love to visit England! I spent 2 weeks in France when I was 15 and I wish I could go back. I will some day!!!Click to expand...

DH and I REALLY want to go to the 2012 Olympics in London. But airfare alone was going to be $1200/person! *faint* We just couldn't justify spending thousands on a trip like that when we're saving for a house. :cry: Oh well, that's what my big screen TV is for right? :haha:


----------



## babyb54

vaniilla said:


> I just posted a thread on baby club I'd like all you ladies to see :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/647312-mummy-pledge-campaign.html#post11222630




MackMomma8 said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> we didn't do too much this weekend, OH's parents are visiting tomorrow for the day so we'll go out with them somewhere!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty nervous today, I was reading a few random blogs online from people with 2 under 2 and a few sounded like the mums were really struggling and that got me scared to say the least :dohh: I really do want another one soon though so its hard to juggle good thoughts with bad thoughts
> 
> *BabyMaybe917* come to England! its cool here, its been raining for last couple of days grrrr so its been impossible to anything really.
> 
> I would love to visit England! I spent 2 weeks in France when I was 15 and I wish I could go back. I will some day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I REALLY want to go to the 2012 Olympics in London. But airfare alone was going to be $1200/person! *faint* We just couldn't justify spending thousands on a trip like that when we're saving for a house. :cry: Oh well, that's what my big screen TV is for right? :haha:Click to expand...

My best friend, her husband (from England) and their then nearly 2 year old son are going for the olympics! If we get pregnant right away, we'll be joining them. :) 

But we're playing it by year - DH really wants to go as a family of 3 (when LO would be just a few months old). But if it takes a bit to get pregnant, we might go next April instead, when I'm just a few months along (or not, but I'm staying positive for now. :winkwink:)


----------



## babyb54

I'm with you about the cost though, btw. I'll LOVE going, but part of me hates spending so much on a 2 week trip. But DH desperately wants to go back, and is afraid that if we don't do it now - when I'm either preggo or LO is young - then we won't be able to for a loooooong time. It was one of those "concessions" (if you can call a trip to Europe that) I had to make in order to not put off TTC. Although, when we first started talking, he wanted the trip before he'd consider trying.. and now he'd prefer to go WITH LO. :cloud9:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I really liked that pledge. All people on forums should keep those things in mind.

Hmmm, broody-scared-broody-scared, I go back and forth hourly.:rofl:

I was holding my sleeping, precious princess and thought will I have time to hold her sibling like this when she's toddling about? And then I think how much better for her not to have to adjust as much with the introduction of a sibling so early. So I don't know. It's wicked scarey. Yet how can I resist?


----------



## babyb54

I go back and forth too! I love that our date got pushed up, but I feel a little like I'm in a time warp considering we've gone from years out to 8 months to 6 weeks! I'm so excited but scared, too!

Re: the pledge, has anyone ever ventured over to thebump forums? I lurk sometimes, but man they're snarky over there! And the regulars even relish in it. I could never be an active member over there!


----------



## skybluheaven

Just wanted to say sorry I've been mia from bnb. Im superbusy...its easier for me to keep up on facebook bc those updates and posts come directly to my phone!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Well, I must be honest ~ Getting woken up at 4am & again at 6am isnt nice :nope: Im soooo tired ~ Gonna keep Lo up for a while, get her breakfast & then go back to bed :sleep:

Mornings like this make me think im crazy to go through it again & plus its gonna be soooo hard with 2 very small Lo's :wacko:



vaniilla said:


> I'm feeling pretty nervous today, I was reading a few random blogs online from people with 2 under 2 and a few sounded like the mums were really struggling and that got me scared to say the least :dohh: I really do want another one soon though so its hard to juggle good thoughts with bad thoughts


Eeeek! :wacko: That is a huge worry ~ I have read mums with 2 under 2 said it can be hard, but they get through.....Im not sure i wanna be putting myself through that :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

skybluheaven said:


> Just wanted to say sorry I've been mia from bnb. Im superbusy...its easier for me to keep up on facebook bc those updates and posts come directly to my phone!!!


Missing you on here Skyblu :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

babyb54 said:


> "So...I've been thinking a lot, and looking at a lot of things...and...I don't see why....we should...wait any longer. *grin cause he knows he's dragged that out cruelly* I can't wait to start a family with you." :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> We're starting in August!!! Officially, 100%. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Yay! This is great news!!!!! :happydance:



hakunamatata said:


> *Congratulations to our WTT'er of the Week, Vaniilla!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> You are always so great to talk to. You are a wonderful, active member of our group.
> 
> We are also so proud of you for being strong and moving forward during what is a difficult week for you. Our hearts are with you!!!!
> 
> *Honorable mention goes to KellyC75!!!!*
> 
> You are always very supportive, welcoming, and encouraging!!!​

Congrats Vaniilla & Kellyc75! You are both very deserving!



skybluheaven said:


> Just wanted to say sorry I've been mia from bnb. Im superbusy...its easier for me to keep up on facebook bc those updates and posts come directly to my phone!!!

We've been missing you on BnB, but I must say I've been enjoying our conversations on Fb very much! :hugs:


I'm super frustrated, AF is a week late and MIA ... this may throw off my ovulation dates for when DH and I are together again in July. :wacko:


----------



## vicki.mummy

morning all,
how is everyone today? sorry I was a bit MIA yesterday - family crap AGAIN..... TBH I am feeling a little down today as a result :(


----------



## vaniilla

vicki.mummy said:


> morning all,
> how is everyone today? sorry I was a bit MIA yesterday - family crap AGAIN..... TBH I am feeling a little down today as a result :(

sorry to hear you're having problems with your family, I don't talk to 80% of mine so I can relate to that, hope you manage to sort things out :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

vicki.mummy said:


> morning all,
> how is everyone today? sorry I was a bit MIA yesterday - family crap AGAIN..... TBH I am feeling a little down today as a result :(

:hugs:


----------



## vicki.mummy

thanks ladies,
it's just stressful..... taking on my sister's kids is never without issues - and sometimes that is just hard.


----------



## KellyC75

vicki.mummy said:


> thanks ladies,
> it's just stressful..... taking on my sister's kids is never without issues - and sometimes that is just hard.


I bet it is :hugs: You deserve a HUGE pat on the back & when the children are all grown, they will be super grateful :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babyb54 said:


> "So...I've been thinking a lot, and looking at a lot of things...and...I don't see why....we should...wait any longer. *grin cause he knows he's dragged that out cruelly* I can't wait to start a family with you." :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> We're starting in August!!! Officially, 100%. :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

:yipee:


----------



## vicki.mummy

KellyC75 said:


> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies,
> it's just stressful..... taking on my sister's kids is never without issues - and sometimes that is just hard.
> 
> 
> I bet it is :hugs: You deserve a HUGE pat on the back & when the children are all grown, they will be super grateful :hugs:Click to expand...

i think the hardest thing is that she comes here and acts all "perfect mummy" and the kids don't realise what a lie that is...... i find that really tough sometimes. :nope: she should get to do that.


----------



## KellyC75

vicki.mummy said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies,
> it's just stressful..... taking on my sister's kids is never without issues - and sometimes that is just hard.
> 
> 
> I bet it is :hugs: You deserve a HUGE pat on the back & when the children are all grown, they will be super grateful :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i think the hardest thing is that she comes here and acts all "perfect mummy" and the kids don't realise what a lie that is...... i find that really tough sometimes. :nope: she should get to do that.Click to expand...

*Trust me* ~ They will realise when they are grown & mature :hugs: That will be your biggest reward :flower:


----------



## vicki.mummy

thanks Kelly..... I really appreciate that.

I've started a journal on here... if anyone fancies a look!!! I don't know much about how these things work so it might be a little random but I had fun doing the first few posts. :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

vicki.mummy said:


> thanks Kelly..... I really appreciate that.
> 
> I've started a journal on here... if anyone fancies a look!!! I don't know much about how these things work so it might be a little random but I had fun doing the first few posts. :D

Mine is random too don't worry! I have too many thoughts to post/ start threads for them all :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

evening ladies :wave: how is everyone? x


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> evening ladies :wave: how is everyone? x

:wave: Hello ~ Not too bad, all things considered

How are you?


----------



## babynewbie

Not too bad thanks Kelly. 

Just done a big roast dinner which normally i love, (i make a cracking roast :smug:) but for some reason i couldnt eat it! Made me feel so sick :wacko: Did everything exactly the same way as i normally do so i dont have a clue whats going on lol.
I joked to OH that maybe im pregnant cos when i was pregnant with A i totally went off roast dinner they made me sick. But sadly, unless im dreaming, im not pregnant yet lol


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Not too bad thanks Kelly.
> 
> Just done a big roast dinner which normally i love, (i make a cracking roast :smug:) but for some reason i couldnt eat it! Made me feel so sick :wacko: Did everything exactly the same way as i normally do so i dont have a clue whats going on lol.
> I joked to OH that maybe im pregnant cos when i was pregnant with A i totally went off roast dinner they made me sick. But sadly, unless im dreaming, im not pregnant yet lol

Yummy, love a roast too :thumbup:

Are you on birth control now then? :shrug:


----------



## babynewbie

Yeah i have the implant. Which will be coming out august. Although i may convince OH to let me have it taken out earlier lol


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Yeah i have the implant. Which will be coming out august. Although i may convince OH to let me have it taken out earlier lol

Oh, so a :bfp: is not really possible


----------



## babynewbie

nope :(


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> nope :(

:hugs: It wont be long now though :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Ok im getting myself quite worried here :cry:

Just been reading up about the implant, and found on another forum loads of ladies who have had the implant removed and then not conceived for like a year! :/ And also apparently its not uncommon that if you do get pregnant quickly after having it removed, because the implant thins the lining of your womb you can miscarry :nope:

Im scared now i dont want this thing in my arm anymore!


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> Ok im getting myself quite worried here :cry:
> 
> Just been reading up about the implant, and found on another forum loads of ladies who have had the implant removed and then not conceived for like a year! :/ And also apparently its not uncommon that if you do get pregnant quickly after having it removed, because the implant thins the lining of your womb you can miscarry :nope:
> 
> Im scared now i dont want this thing in my arm anymore!

:hugs: I got pregnant on the sixth cycle after the implant and lo is nearly 8 months now :flower: the one thing it does (which is why I recommend getting it out sooner than later) is mess up your cycles, or at least it did for me, it took several months for my periods to come normalish, those who haven't conceived for a year haven't because for some couples it can take up to year although the average is around 6 cycles.


----------



## babynewbie

I might be getting it out pretty soonish now i think!


----------



## KellyC75

I used to have the contraceptive injection (before DS2) & it took over a year to concieve :baby:

Had the coil with DD & it still took 6 months+ :baby:


----------



## vicki.mummy

babynewbie said:


> evening ladies :wave: how is everyone? x

yup not bad now, had a bit of a rough one tho. how are you? apart from loving your roast!!! :haha: LOL.

we don't need to use birth control - being gay solves that problem..... although it is fun when you go to a GP who doesn't know and they ask WHY you are not on birth control - makes me pee...... :haha::blush:


----------



## babynewbie

vicki.mummy said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies :wave: how is everyone? x
> 
> yup not bad now, had a bit of a rough one tho. how are you? apart from loving your roast!!! :haha: LOL.
> 
> we don't need to use birth control - being gay solves that problem..... although it is fun when you go to a GP who doesn't know and they ask WHY you are not on birth control - makes me pee...... :haha::blush:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## vicki.mummy

babynewbie said:


> Ok im getting myself quite worried here :cry:
> 
> Just been reading up about the implant, and found on another forum loads of ladies who have had the implant removed and then not conceived for like a year! :/ And also apparently its not uncommon that if you do get pregnant quickly after having it removed, because the implant thins the lining of your womb you can miscarry :nope:
> 
> Im scared now i dont want this thing in my arm anymore!

have you spoken to your doctor? maybe it's worth coming off early and going on the pill for a while??? remember that every person's experience is different......:hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

vicki.mummy said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Ok im getting myself quite worried here :cry:
> 
> Just been reading up about the implant, and found on another forum loads of ladies who have had the implant removed and then not conceived for like a year! :/ And also apparently its not uncommon that if you do get pregnant quickly after having it removed, because the implant thins the lining of your womb you can miscarry :nope:
> 
> Im scared now i dont want this thing in my arm anymore!
> 
> have you spoken to your doctor? maybe it's worth coming off early and going on the pill for a while??? remember that every person's experience is different......:hugs:Click to expand...

I know thats why im trying to not get to worked up about it as everyone _is_ different. But i know im always in that minority that stuff always happens too! I got pregnant on the pill :dohh:

Just updated this in my journal, but ive spoken to OH about it and im going to try and get an appointment next week to have it removed. And we will just be careful until september.


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> I might be getting it out pretty soonish now i think!

thats great news :happydance:


----------



## pichi

after having Pixie i've tried to get my cycles into a normal rhythm. i was on the Pill 7 years and saying that fell pregnant in the 3rd cycle :) 

i wouldn't worry about some of the horror stories. i read some and i was so scared of not being able to conceive after being on the pill...

i REALLY want to start TTC now but, i have to be patient! ... maybe ill push for August :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Hello all, 

Sorry I have been away for a while (Been on FB) not sure why, just in one of them funny moods as usual :haha:

So much has gone on, so thanks HK for the newsletter, seems such an eventful week for alot of us :hugs:

Welcome all new members :wave:

Just been over to my Aunties for the afternoon/evening as its fathers day and my mums birthday. Had some yummy dinner, and even yummier desserts and now I feel so fat and bloated, but well worth it :)

Amara giggled lots and ate some banana and tried a raspberry. But the raspberry didnt go down well as she projectile vomitted it all up and about 5oz of milk everywhere, luckily my aunty has wooden floors.

:flower:


----------



## Shabutie

OMG... Just seen my ticker in 6 days time, it will be 1 month until we start TTC

:happydance::sex::spermy::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babynewbie said:


> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Ok im getting myself quite worried here :cry:
> 
> Just been reading up about the implant, and found on another forum loads of ladies who have had the implant removed and then not conceived for like a year! :/ And also apparently its not uncommon that if you do get pregnant quickly after having it removed, because the implant thins the lining of your womb you can miscarry :nope:
> 
> Im scared now i dont want this thing in my arm anymore!
> 
> have you spoken to your doctor? maybe it's worth coming off early and going on the pill for a while??? remember that every person's experience is different......:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know thats why im trying to not get to worked up about it as everyone _is_ different. But i know im always in that minority that stuff always happens too! I got pregnant on the pill :dohh:
> 
> Just updated this in my journal, but ive spoken to OH about it and im going to try and get an appointment next week to have it removed. And we will just be careful until september.Click to expand...

I'm not trying until the end of August but I stopped BCP back in February because of the horror stories I'd read. I'm thankful I did because I still haven't seen AF. I go to the dr next month but I'm glad I didn't wait and find out my cycles were messed up while TTC. But everyone is different. If it makes you feel better and you're worried about it talk to you doctor about getting it out! I don't think you can overprepare or prepare to soon! Especially if it puts your mind at ease!


----------



## mouse_chicky

babynewbie, I hope you're able to get your impant out soon; all the better for a bfp in your future. :thumbup:

vickimummy, I hope your family situation sorts out soon.

Good to hear from you, skybluheaven.:hugs:

I've also been at a dinner for father's day/my dh's grandparents' 60th anniversary. Lots of cake. :cake:The only problem was there were a lot of strangers (ie family I've never met) itching to play "pass the baby." :growlmad:Mother Bear was about to make an appearance.

This morning DH got a gift certificate for Cracker Barrel for being the youngest dad. Woohoo.:happydance:


----------



## babyb54

BabyMaybe917 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Ok im getting myself quite worried here :cry:
> 
> Just been reading up about the implant, and found on another forum loads of ladies who have had the implant removed and then not conceived for like a year! :/ And also apparently its not uncommon that if you do get pregnant quickly after having it removed, because the implant thins the lining of your womb you can miscarry :nope:
> 
> Im scared now i dont want this thing in my arm anymore!
> 
> have you spoken to your doctor? maybe it's worth coming off early and going on the pill for a while??? remember that every person's experience is different......:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know thats why im trying to not get to worked up about it as everyone _is_ different. But i know im always in that minority that stuff always happens too! I got pregnant on the pill :dohh:
> 
> Just updated this in my journal, but ive spoken to OH about it and im going to try and get an appointment next week to have it removed. And we will just be careful until september.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not trying until the end of August but I stopped BCP back in February because of the horror stories I'd read. I'm thankful I did because I still haven't seen AF. I go to the dr next month but I'm glad I didn't wait and find out my cycles were messed up while TTC. But everyone is different. If it makes you feel better and you're worried about it talk to you doctor about getting it out! I don't think you can overprepare or prepare to soon! Especially if it puts your mind at ease!Click to expand...

Same here - We're trying in August (although I didn't know that when I went off bcp, I thought more December/January) and I went off bcp last December. My cycles are still wonky.. I spotted for over a week this cycle (mid).. now I'm waiting to see if AF comes on time (this Friday), if not I may have to make an appointment...

Glad I didn't wait until I wanted to actually start trying before coming off. Being careful for a while is worth it to me! FX for you babynewbie - I think it's a smart move to have it removed sooner rather than later. :thumbup:


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie said:


> OMG... Just seen my ticker in 6 days time, it will be 1 month until we start TTC
> 
> :happydance::sex::spermy::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

:wohoo:


----------



## Shabutie

babyb54 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> OMG... Just seen my ticker in 6 days time, it will be 1 month until we start TTC
> 
> :happydance::sex::spermy::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

And your not far behind!!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Wow! One month! Wish I only had a month to go but I do have our honeymoon, my 30th and xmas/nye to look forward to! :dance:


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> OMG... Just seen my ticker in 6 days time, it will be 1 month until we start TTC
> 
> :happydance::sex::spermy::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> And your not far behind!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance:

Is it sad it still feels foreeeever away? haha! I'm super broody today (the weekends are always the worst for me!). DH and I went out to dinner tonight and were talking about when and how to share our BFP when we get it, what we're scared of, what we're looking forward to..etc etc etc. I just want it to be here NOW! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

That's a lot of happiness going on ^^^ haha!!


----------



## hakunamatata

vicki.mummy said:


> morning all,
> how is everyone today? sorry I was a bit MIA yesterday - family crap AGAIN..... TBH I am feeling a little down today as a result :(

UGH sorry to hear that!! I was looking at your wedding pics, the kids are soooo cute in their kilts!!



pixie23 said:


> I'm super frustrated, AF is a week late and MIA ... this may throw off my ovulation dates for when DH and I are together again in July. :wacko:

Ugh that stinks, hope AF comes soon!! By any chance you could be preggers??



babynewbie said:


> Yeah i have the implant. Which will be coming out august. Although i may convince OH to let me have it taken out earlier lol

I hope you're able to take it out soon!



vicki.mummy said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies :wave: how is everyone? x
> 
> yup not bad now, had a bit of a rough one tho. how are you? apart from loving your roast!!! :haha: LOL.
> 
> we don't need to use birth control - being gay solves that problem..... although it is fun when you go to a GP who doesn't know and they ask WHY you are not on birth control - makes me pee...... :haha::blush:Click to expand...

So which one of you is planning on carrying the baby? Or are both of you going to carry one?



pichi said:


> after having Pixie i've tried to get my cycles into a normal rhythm. i was on the Pill 7 years and saying that fell pregnant in the 3rd cycle :)
> 
> i wouldn't worry about some of the horror stories. i read some and i was so scared of not being able to conceive after being on the pill...
> 
> i REALLY want to start TTC now but, i have to be patient! ... maybe ill push for August :haha:

That's good to hear - I just got off the pill a few months ago because I wasn't sure how long it would take for my body to get back to normal. I'm glad it only took 3 cycles for you.



Shabutie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry I have been away for a while (Been on FB) not sure why, just in one of them funny moods as usual :haha:
> 
> So much has gone on, so thanks HK for the newsletter, seems such an eventful week for alot of us :hugs:
> 
> Welcome all new members :wave:
> 
> Just been over to my Aunties for the afternoon/evening as its fathers day and my mums birthday. Had some yummy dinner, and even yummier desserts and now I feel so fat and bloated, but well worth it :)
> 
> Amara giggled lots and ate some banana and tried a raspberry. But the raspberry didnt go down well as she projectile vomitted it all up and about 5oz of milk everywhere, luckily my aunty has wooden floors.
> 
> :flower:

Ohhhh no about the projectile puke!! How's Amara doing now? Glad you had a lovely dinner! We went out to dinner yesterday, a bit over the top but soooo good!



mouse_chicky said:


> I've also been at a dinner for father's day/my dh's grandparents' 60th anniversary. Lots of cake. :cake:The only problem was there were a lot of strangers (ie family I've never met) itching to play "pass the baby." :growlmad:Mother Bear was about to make an appearance.
> 
> This morning DH got a gift certificate for Cracker Barrel for being the youngest dad. Woohoo.:happydance:

That's cool your DH won the gift certificate! And I love CB, their hash brown casserole is ridiculously good.

I think I'd be irritated too if everyone wanted to put their paws all over my kid. But it must be because Kara is so darn cute!! :happydance:



babyb54 said:


> Same here - We're trying in August (although I didn't know that when I went off bcp, I thought more December/January) and I went off bcp last December. My cycles are still wonky.. I spotted for over a week this cycle (mid).. now I'm waiting to see if AF comes on time (this Friday), if not I may have to make an appointment...
> 
> Glad I didn't wait until I wanted to actually start trying before coming off. Being careful for a while is worth it to me! FX for you babynewbie - I think it's a smart move to have it removed sooner rather than later. :thumbup:

That's what I figured too. I wanted some months for my body to adjust too before trying.



babyb54 said:


> Is it sad it still feels foreeeever away? haha! I'm super broody today (the weekends are always the worst for me!). DH and I went out to dinner tonight and were talking about when and how to share our BFP when we get it, what we're scared of, what we're looking forward to..etc etc etc. I just want it to be here NOW! :haha:

Awwwww soooo sweet you guys are talking about it, totally love that he's on the same page as you! :thumbup: :friends:


----------



## babyb54

Me too! It's amazing what a long way we've come in just the relatively little time since I first joined this site!

Btw HK - any luck on the FB group or is FB still being silly? I have a feeling I'm missing out on a lot of convo. ;) Silly me for being scared to blur my real life with my BnB!


----------



## hakunamatata

LOL let me try again ok!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ugh, still won't let me add. Sorry!!


----------



## babyb54

Booo. Haha! I wonder if I have some setting turned on I don't know about...


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't know. I can't add a few other people either so I don't think it's just you.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:

Well, a few days ago I felt like AF was on her way ~ But by yest, she wasnt...I looked at my calender & turns out my last visit was 6 weeks ago! :dohh: I did a test & thankfully it was :bfn:

Dont know whats going on though, unless I did forget to write this months AF down :shrug: But ive looked at events a couple of weeks ago & I clearly remember she was not here then ~ So dont know? :shrug:

I am so glad it was negative though :thumbup: would have been so complicated, with a trip to the US in Nov & our emigration in March/April :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

P.S was itching to talk to you girls on here about it, but as I hadnt even told DH (he was away) I thought I shouldnt :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad you got the answer you were looking for, KellyC75. Pretty soon you'll want to see that other line. ;)

HM, you gave me a good idea of what to order when we go.:haha:

Still trying to get lo back to sleep. The inlaws watched her while dh and I went on a date to an outdoor theatre (drive in) to see Something Borrowed and The Hangover 2. BTW, I recommend both movies. All in all, crazy but not a bad day.:)


----------



## vaniilla

babyb54 said:


> Booo. Haha! I wonder if I have some setting turned on I don't know about...

I was a memer of over 200 groups on FB, HK was able to add me when I got it just under 200 :flower: 


*KellyC75* it can be normal to miss a cycle I've heard, but I'd ask a doctor for a second opinion, maybe call NHS direct? I always find them more helpful than the gp's. 

*Mouse_chicky* glad to hear you had a good time yesterday :flower:
we also watched a movie last night but at home, we watched tangled and I loved it :haha:


----------



## vicki.mummy

HK - i will be carrying :D :D hopefully just 1 baby.... hehe
how is everyone doing today?


----------



## babynewbie

mouse chicky i reeeaally want to see hangover 2!! the first one is hilarious i love it :haha:

vicki.mummy, im good this morning thank you, part of my plan for today is to finish cutting LOs hair lol started yesterday but he hates it so i literally have to run round after him cutting tiny bits at a time when he gets distracted! :dohh: Almost done, just need to tidy up all the odd bits if he'll let me!

how are you? :)


----------



## babynewbie

Can anyone help me with this...If i make some home made smoothies and soups, can they be frozen? And then defrosted when i want them?


----------



## pichi

yeah they can. just try not to keep them longer than 3 months i think it is....


----------



## babynewbie

ah brilliant cos rather than make some up each time i thought it would be easier to make a big batch and then freeze it to have whenever. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> ah brilliant cos rather than make some up each time i thought it would be easier to make a big batch and then freeze it to have whenever. thanks :thumbup:

theres a really good freezer guide on the bbc site, https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/recipes/features/freezing/1/ :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Tough morning here :cry: Just been to collect my fur-babies ashes & it was alot harder than I thought :cry: Glad I took my shades :cry: It really 'got me' when I went into the chapel of rest (which is where my DH took him) I signed the memory book :cry:


----------



## vicki.mummy

babynewbie - i'm alright this morning, was a bit rough first thing. I changed antidepressants recently and it's been a bit tough - but doing much better now, just needed to talk it out. it's hard because my OH leaves at 6am for work - so we dont' get much time to talk. thank goodness for mobiles!!! you should defo freeze smoothies and soups - but only for 3 months definitely and be sure to bring your soup right to the boil.

kelly - sending hugs, i'm sorry hun. I know it's really hard - we lost one of our cats in November and it was devastating. Stay strong, and know you gave him a good life.


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> Tough morning here :cry: Just been to collect my fur-babies ashes & it was alot harder than I thought :cry: Glad I took my shades :cry: It really 'got me' when I went into the chapel of rest (which is where my DH took him) I signed the memory book :cry:

:hugs::hugs:



vicki.mummy said:


> babynewbie - i'm alright this morning, was a bit rough first thing. I changed antidepressants recently and it's been a bit tough - but doing much better now, just needed to talk it out. it's hard because my OH leaves at 6am for work - so we dont' get much time to talk. thank goodness for mobiles!!! you should defo freeze smoothies and soups - but only for 3 months definitely and be sure to bring your soup right to the boil.

:hugs: I used to hate that when my OH started work early/finished late and didnt get to see him much, but he has a new job now with normal hours yay :)


----------



## vicki.mummy

i do hate it, she leaves at 6am and doesn't get home till after 7pm..... it sucks!!! and last month when the weather was bad she got stuck and had to stay up there....... once i get pregnant she is probably going to look for a job closer - but i feel bad because she loves her job but she can't drive..... it's frustrating.


----------



## vaniilla

*Kellyc75*, I'm really sorry hun :hugs: just think that it was for the best rather than him being in pain, he's not really gone, he'll always be with you in good memories :hugs:


*vicki.mummy * I know the feeling, my oh works 9 - 8 mon - thurs, and gets to finish at 6 on fridays, he always goes in for a few hours on saturday sometimes, hopefully like you said once your pregnant she'll be in a job closer to home and with less hours hopefully :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah Kelly :hugs: :flow:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls :wave:

So today is a boring day, the weather is rubbish too. Was going to go shopping with my mum but I have only just got Amara to have a nap after 3 hours!! so thought i'd leave her instead of waking her up just to go shopping. :haha:

Also, its 34 days until OH is home and gets to see Amara after 4 looooooooooong months :happydance: and of course TTC! :D

:flower:


----------



## pichi

morning girls :flower: only 4 more sleeps till we get our house keys :happydance:

i put a vid in my journal today of pixie pulling herself up on boxes in our room this morn :) she's getting a big girl


----------



## babyb54

vaniilla said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Booo. Haha! I wonder if I have some setting turned on I don't know about...
> 
> I was a memer of over 200 groups on FB, HK was able to add me when I got it just under 200 :flower:Click to expand...

I don't think I'm a member of even 10 groups, haha. Bummer. I'll see if MackMomma can try.. that way I know whether it's something on my end or what. :huh:

Thanks for the suggestion though! :flower:




KellyC75 said:


> Tough morning here :cry: Just been to collect my fur-babies ashes & it was alot harder than I thought :cry: Glad I took my shades :cry: It really 'got me' when I went into the chapel of rest (which is where my DH took him) I signed the memory book :cry:

So sorry. :( Furbabies are family, I understand why this is such a hard time for you! :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome to all the new members! 

I didn't do a full readup because the newsletter gave a heads up of what has been going on. 

Sorry to hear of your loss vanilla. :( I had a miscarriage before athena. It was only at 6 weeks but 6 weeks is 6 weeks just as 4 weeks is still 4 weeks. A loss is a loss no matter how long. I always long for that baby but I also no had i had him or her I would not have had Athena as the miscarriage was only 2 months before I got a BFP with Athena. I lurk the miscarriage forum a lot but have never really posted I keep the loss to myself and my family for the most part. 

Kelly so sorry to hear about your loss as well. Pets become a part of the family. 

I have been busy and OH's family now all hates me :( OH's younger brother (he is 18) has just begun dating a 24 year old who has 3 children. We do not really approve of her for a bunch of reasons, such as the fact she dated and cheated on OH's best friend only months before, she also was trying to be with OH's other friend, she lied to OH's friend about getting pregnant and having a miscarriage (we know its a lie because I am friends with one of her best friends and she told me she made it up to try and keep him with her), she never bothers to have her kids around her, and when I talked to her the other day she made it seem like she wished she didn't have her kids just so she could be with OH's younger brother. Mostly we are just worried because he is supposed to be going away to college in the fall and the way he is getting attached to her we don't think he will go anymore. As well as we do not think he should be involved with her do to all the lying and cheating she has done in the past. 

Well they hate me now cause we invited OH's younger brother to the beach on Sunday for fathers day. We only wanted him there but of course he had to bring his girlfriend too (of course she didn't have her kids with her, she never has in all the times we have all gotten together). OH was furious when he saw her there and told me to tell her the truth if she asked if he approved and what not. Of course the moment she sits down she brings it up. I tried saying IDK at first but she kept pestering so I told her that no we did not think it was a good idea for OH's younger brother to be with her and we did not approve. She went on and on asking why and that was the only thing she talked about the entire time. So when they went home (same time we did) she I guess spoke to him about how I said his entirely family didn't approve and I was really cruel and all this other stuff. I was not cruel in the least. She pestered me the whole time while I was trying to watch my daughter. I was not really in the mood to be talking about it but I answered her questions politely and even said we wouldn't get involved and it was his decision but we didn't care for them being together. I even mentioned I didn't know how everyone else felt. Although I did know as OH's dad flat out called her a W**RE the other day behind her back when she came over. But apparently I had no right to say anything and that I am not apart of the family after 4 years and she is more of the part of the family then I will ever be. Of course OH stuck up for me and OH's nana completely agrees with me and loves me to death and we will still go visit but the whole situation just stinks. I considered them more of a family then my own family. OH's younger brother has always been like a brother to me I loved there whole family even with all their flaws. But I guess I need to move on. :( I just wonder if I was really wrong with what I did. OH says no but I hate losing what felt like my family as well. His dad flat out said you and Athena are but she is not a part of OUR family. OH texted back and said no you are no longer a part of OUR family if you are going to act like this she did nothing wrong.... But I still feel off about it...


Sorry I wrote a novel I just have no one else to talk to about it. OH just doesn't want me too cause he can see how upset I am. He even deleted all the texts cause we share a phone and new I would read them again.... I just hate it.


----------



## babyb54

pichi said:


> morning girls :flower: only 4 more sleeps till we get our house keys :happydance:
> 
> i put a vid in my journal today of pixie pulling herself up on boxes in our room this morn :) she's getting a big girl

What a CUTIE!!! :) Love it!


----------



## kellysays2u

babyb54 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Booo. Haha! I wonder if I have some setting turned on I don't know about...
> 
> I was a memer of over 200 groups on FB, HK was able to add me when I got it just under 200 :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I'm a member of even 10 groups, haha. Bummer. I'll see if MackMomma can try.. that way I know whether it's something on my end or what. :huh:
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Tough morning here :cry: Just been to collect my fur-babies ashes & it was alot harder than I thought :cry: Glad I took my shades :cry: It really 'got me' when I went into the chapel of rest (which is where my DH took him) I signed the memory book :cry: Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry. :( Furbabies are family, I understand why this is such a hard time for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

You may actually be in more groups then you think, I was shocked at the number of them I was "in". Back in the day where they used to have those pages that people "liked" are all considered groups. The pages would be just be little saying but there all "groups" in facebook terms. If you go to any of the group pages on the left hand side it will say the number you are in. Of course I could be wrong and you really arent in that many but I have seen a number of people who didn't know those were groups and were in too many :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

kellysays2u said:


> I have been busy and OH's family now all hates me :( OH's younger brother (he is 18) has just begun dating a 24 year old who has 3 children. We do not really approve of her for a bunch of reasons, such as the fact she dated and cheated on OH's best friend only months before, she also was trying to be with OH's other friend, she lied to OH's friend about getting pregnant and having a miscarriage (we know its a lie because I am friends with one of her best friends and she told me she made it up to try and keep him with her), she never bothers to have her kids around her, and when I talked to her the other day she made it seem like she wished she didn't have her kids just so she could be with OH's younger brother. Mostly we are just worried because he is supposed to be going away to college in the fall and the way he is getting attached to her we don't think he will go anymore. As well as we do not think he should be involved with her do to all the lying and cheating she has done in the past.
> 
> Well they hate me now cause we invited OH's younger brother to the beach on Sunday for fathers day. We only wanted him there but of course he had to bring his girlfriend too (of course she didn't have her kids with her, she never has in all the times we have all gotten together). OH was furious when he saw her there and told me to tell her the truth if she asked if he approved and what not. Of course the moment she sits down she brings it up. I tried saying IDK at first but she kept pestering so I told her that no we did not think it was a good idea for OH's younger brother to be with her and we did not approve. She went on and on asking why and that was the only thing she talked about the entire time. So when they went home (same time we did) she I guess spoke to him about how I said his entirely family didn't approve and I was really cruel and all this other stuff. I was not cruel in the least. She pestered me the whole time while I was trying to watch my daughter. I was not really in the mood to be talking about it but I answered her questions politely and even said we wouldn't get involved and it was his decision but we didn't care for them being together. I even mentioned I didn't know how everyone else felt. Although I did know as OH's dad flat out called her a W**RE the other day behind her back when she came over. But apparently I had no right to say anything and that I am not apart of the family after 4 years and she is more of the part of the family then I will ever be. Of course OH stuck up for me and OH's nana completely agrees with me and loves me to death and we will still go visit but the whole situation just stinks. I considered them more of a family then my own family. OH's younger brother has always been like a brother to me I loved there whole family even with all their flaws. But I guess I need to move on. :( I just wonder if I was really wrong with what I did. OH says no but I hate losing what felt like my family as well. His dad flat out said you and Athena are but she is not a part of OUR family. OH texted back and said no you are no longer a part of OUR family if you are going to act like this she did nothing wrong.... But I still feel off about it...

Oh hunny! :hugs: It's always difficult dealing with OH's family. Even if all of them love you, there'll always be that moment when they turn to you and say "well, you're not really family...." :growlmad: Of course this situation is bad because it's like when a friend goes out with someone completely unsuitable. You can't tell them because a) They don't want to hear it and b) if it does all work out, you're always the one who doesn't like such and such. It's the wedge that ruins relationships :(


----------



## KellyC75

:hug: kellysays2u


----------



## vaniilla

kellysays2u said:


> Welcome to all the new members!
> 
> I didn't do a full readup because the newsletter gave a heads up of what has been going on.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss vanilla. :( I had a miscarriage before athena. It was only at 6 weeks but 6 weeks is 6 weeks just as 4 weeks is still 4 weeks. A loss is a loss no matter how long. I always long for that baby but I also no had i had him or her I would not have had Athena as the miscarriage was only 2 months before I got a BFP with Athena. I lurk the miscarriage forum a lot but have never really posted I keep the loss to myself and my family for the most part.
> 
> Kelly so sorry to hear about your loss as well. Pets become a part of the family.
> 
> I have been busy and OH's family now all hates me :( OH's younger brother (he is 18) has just begun dating a 24 year old who has 3 children. We do not really approve of her for a bunch of reasons, such as the fact she dated and cheated on OH's best friend only months before, she also was trying to be with OH's other friend, she lied to OH's friend about getting pregnant and having a miscarriage (we know its a lie because I am friends with one of her best friends and she told me she made it up to try and keep him with her), she never bothers to have her kids around her, and when I talked to her the other day she made it seem like she wished she didn't have her kids just so she could be with OH's younger brother. Mostly we are just worried because he is supposed to be going away to college in the fall and the way he is getting attached to her we don't think he will go anymore. As well as we do not think he should be involved with her do to all the lying and cheating she has done in the past.
> 
> Well they hate me now cause we invited OH's younger brother to the beach on Sunday for fathers day. We only wanted him there but of course he had to bring his girlfriend too (of course she didn't have her kids with her, she never has in all the times we have all gotten together). OH was furious when he saw her there and told me to tell her the truth if she asked if he approved and what not. Of course the moment she sits down she brings it up. I tried saying IDK at first but she kept pestering so I told her that no we did not think it was a good idea for OH's younger brother to be with her and we did not approve. She went on and on asking why and that was the only thing she talked about the entire time. So when they went home (same time we did) she I guess spoke to him about how I said his entirely family didn't approve and I was really cruel and all this other stuff. I was not cruel in the least. She pestered me the whole time while I was trying to watch my daughter. I was not really in the mood to be talking about it but I answered her questions politely and even said we wouldn't get involved and it was his decision but we didn't care for them being together. I even mentioned I didn't know how everyone else felt. Although I did know as OH's dad flat out called her a W**RE the other day behind her back when she came over. But apparently I had no right to say anything and that I am not apart of the family after 4 years and she is more of the part of the family then I will ever be. Of course OH stuck up for me and OH's nana completely agrees with me and loves me to death and we will still go visit but the whole situation just stinks. I considered them more of a family then my own family. OH's younger brother has always been like a brother to me I loved there whole family even with all their flaws. But I guess I need to move on. :( I just wonder if I was really wrong with what I did. OH says no but I hate losing what felt like my family as well. His dad flat out said you and Athena are but she is not a part of OUR family. OH texted back and said no you are no longer a part of OUR family if you are going to act like this she did nothing wrong.... But I still feel off about it...
> 
> 
> Sorry I wrote a novel I just have no one else to talk to about it. OH just doesn't want me too cause he can see how upset I am. He even deleted all the texts cause we share a phone and new I would read them again.... I just hate it.

thanks hun :hugs: I know what you mean, I lurk on the miscarriage section sometimes too but never post, you ladies and oh are the only ones that know, I just don't want to hear what relatives would all have to say :nope:

I'm sorry to hear things are bad with your oh's family :hugs: I don't understand what his relatives are thinking, I think it might be a pride thing because you criticizing her to them is like you criticizing their son's choices and lifestyle, which is hypocritical because its what they also think but some people can't stand it when other people are right, you sound like your stuck in the middle and I would say get yourself out of that situation, its not fair and its not right, its a shame because all you wanted to do was help but sometimes in life the right thing isn't always the right thing to do. Let them make their mistakes, there is no reason why you should be treated like this :hugs: pm if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.


Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?


----------



## MackMomma8

mouse_chicky said:


> :hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?

I always encourage POAS. :haha: I'm a bad influence like that.


----------



## babynewbie

MackMomma8 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?
> 
> I always encourage *POAS*. :haha: I'm a bad influence like that.Click to expand...

This, i swear, is my favourite hobby :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> :hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?

When was AF due? :witch:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?
> 
> I always encourage POAS. :haha: I'm a bad influence like that.Click to expand...

Seconded (or was that thirded?). Anywho, I say test! :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

HELLO! I am so excited, we are married and about to leave on our honeymoon! So I am trying to catch up, but I don't have a lot of time. Hope everyone is well and I posted a link on the fb page to some of our wedding pictures! 

mouse_chicky, I would poas... I really have no self-control when I think I might be pregnant... :)


----------



## babynewbie

trgirl308 said:


> HELLO! I am so excited, we are married and about to leave on our honeymoon! So I am trying to catch up, but I don't have a lot of time. Hope everyone is well and I posted a link on the fb page to some of our wedding pictures!
> 
> mouse_chicky, I would poas... I really have no self-control when I think I might be pregnant... :)

:yipee: have a great time on your honeymoon!


----------



## vaniilla

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?
> 
> I always encourage POAS. :haha: I'm a bad influence like that.Click to expand...
> 
> Seconded (or was that thirded?). Anywho, I say test! :haha:Click to expand...

I fourth this :haha: TEST TEST TEST!!

I used to symptom spot all the time and they can be misleading, TEST ALREADY lol I'm exited now :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

trgirl, have a fun and relaxing honeymoon!:happydance:

AF has never returned since having lo, so I think I'm going to succomb to peer pressure, lol, and buy a test. Luckily, they make cheapies. :haha: Update later.


----------



## babyb54

trgirl308 said:


> HELLO! I am so excited, we are married and about to leave on our honeymoon! So I am trying to catch up, but I don't have a lot of time. Hope everyone is well and I posted a link on the fb page to some of our wedding pictures!
> 
> mouse_chicky, I would poas... I really have no self-control when I think I might be pregnant... :)

WOO! Have a great honeymoon!!!!


----------



## babyb54

mouse_chicky said:


> AF has never returned since having lo, so I think I'm going to succomb to peer pressure, lol, and buy a test. Luckily, they make cheapies. :haha: Update later.

We'll wait. :-=

:winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

have a great time on honeymoon Nancy!

I'm going to be watching this thread like a hawk now :haha: good luck Cindy!


----------



## babynewbie

You know what im having a soppy 5 minutes lol...

Just want to say that i love being part of this thread :D and all you lovelies that i chat too now. So glad i came in here and i cant wait to go though this journey with you all :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Seriously, somebody get me on this damn FB group already. :growlmad: :wacko:

"I had this problem click on the little wrench at the top right and go to history and clear everything two or three times. That is for google chrome for everyone else find where you clear history cookies etc and do it..

--------found this in yahoo answers.
It worked. Just clear the cache and history."

Soo.. who wants to friend me, then clear their browser cache and history, and try to add me to the group. Any takers? :flower:


----------



## babyb54

babynewbie said:


> You know what im having a soppy 5 minutes lol...
> 
> Just want to say that i love being part of this thread :D and all you lovelies that i chat too now. So glad i came in here and i cant wait to go though this journey with you all :hugs:

:friends:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Seriously, somebody get me on this damn FB group already. :growlmad: :wacko:
> 
> "I had this problem click on the little wrench at the top right and go to history and clear everything two or three times. That is for google chrome for everyone else find where you clear history cookies etc and do it..
> 
> --------found this in yahoo answers.
> It worked. Just clear the cache and history."
> 
> Soo.. who wants to friend me, then clear their browser cache and history, and try to add me to the group. Any takers? :flower:

I just tried... check it now!


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, somebody get me on this damn FB group already. :growlmad: :wacko:
> 
> "I had this problem click on the little wrench at the top right and go to history and clear everything two or three times. That is for google chrome for everyone else find where you clear history cookies etc and do it..
> 
> --------found this in yahoo answers.
> It worked. Just clear the cache and history."
> 
> Soo.. who wants to friend me, then clear their browser cache and history, and try to add me to the group. Any takers? :flower:
> 
> I just tried... check it now!Click to expand...

:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## vicki.mummy

ooh definitely test ladies!!!!! i'll keep my fx'd!!!

nancy - have a super great honeymoon :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I would 2nd the POAS but I guess it would be I 5th it LOL :haha: Even without symptoms if there was no protection that's a good enough reason to POAS :happydance: 

On another note with Father's Day over I went to the store today and they had "World's Coolest Dad" shirt marked down to $2.00 as well as onesies for babies marked down to $2.00 so I couldn't resist. I took a pic of the ones I picked up and posted them to my journal. When I get my :bfp: I am going to give these to DH. Until then they are hidden amongst the other baby items! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

Whoop! Finally got my Autumn Acrons signiture up (and about time too!)!


----------



## kellysays2u

POAS POAS!!!!!!!! Sorry I had to 6th millionth this! I have an addiction to POAS... Well at least when I am trying.


----------



## pichi

i POAS even when i know i won't be :haha: that's bad i know. i just want to see 2 lines :blush:


----------



## mouse_chicky

So I'm pretty sure it's :bfn:. In the bathroom, I really thought I saw a line, and my heart started to pound. DH looked at it and said it was probably the evaporation line, like he'd seen before. He likely right considering if I was pg, it would probably show up a lot better. So I'll test in the morning just for kicks like I should have before. 

I'm relieved as this would have really messed up my timeline with maternity leave and all that, but at the same time, there's that niggling disappointment.


----------



## babyb54

Aw, I can see how that would be bittersweet. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: a bfn is always sad regardless of whether you're ttc yet or not, good luck with testing in the morning :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

babynewbie said:


> Can anyone help me with this...If i make some home made smoothies and soups, can they be frozen? And then defrosted when i want them?

Homemade soup is like the one thing I can make from scratch that is amazing. I always make a giant pot and then freeze the rest. It freezes and defrosts just fine! I've never tried smoothies.



KellyC75 said:


> Tough morning here :cry: Just been to collect my fur-babies ashes & it was alot harder than I thought :cry: Glad I took my shades :cry: It really 'got me' when I went into the chapel of rest (which is where my DH took him) I signed the memory book :cry:

:hugs:



vicki.mummy said:


> babynewbie - i'm alright this morning, was a bit rough first thing. I changed antidepressants recently and it's been a bit tough - but doing much better now, just needed to talk it out. it's hard because my OH leaves at 6am for work - so we dont' get much time to talk. thank goodness for mobiles!!! you should defo freeze smoothies and soups - but only for 3 months definitely and be sure to bring your soup right to the boil.
> 
> kelly - sending hugs, i'm sorry hun. I know it's really hard - we lost one of our cats in November and it was devastating. Stay strong, and know you gave him a good life.

What did you change?? I just switched from Paxil to Prozac bc Paxil has been associated w/ birth defects. Prozac is not 100% risk free, but it's MUCH, MUCH better than Paxil.



Shabutie said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> So today is a boring day, the weather is rubbish too. Was going to go shopping with my mum but I have only just got Amara to have a nap after 3 hours!! so thought i'd leave her instead of waking her up just to go shopping. :haha:
> 
> Also, its 34 days until OH is home and gets to see Amara after 4 looooooooooong months :happydance: and of course TTC! :D
> 
> :flower:

Woot!! He'll be here before you know it! Bummer you missed out on shopping!



pichi said:


> morning girls :flower: only 4 more sleeps till we get our house keys :happydance:
> 
> i put a vid in my journal today of pixie pulling herself up on boxes in our room this morn :) she's getting a big girl

Ooooh I will have to check it out! That's exciting!



mouse_chicky said:


> :hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?

Wow! I would test! What day are you on in your cycle?



MackMomma8 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: kellysays2u. Family situations can be rough.
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I need your opinion. As you know, my af has yet to return. I took a test on May 12th and I think another a few days later. (We'd been pulling out but since those negative tests use condoms.) So last night at the drive-in, dh got a little handsy:blush:, and lo and behold my nips are sore, which had never happened before af before, only last year when I had my bfp. :dohh:So, time-wise, is it possible? Should I test?
> 
> I always encourage POAS. :haha: I'm a bad influence like that.Click to expand...

:rofl:



babynewbie said:


> You know what im having a soppy 5 minutes lol...
> 
> Just want to say that i love being part of this thread :D and all you lovelies that i chat too now. So glad i came in here and i cant wait to go though this journey with you all :hugs:

We love you too!



babyb54 said:


> Seriously, somebody get me on this damn FB group already. :growlmad: :wacko:
> 
> "I had this problem click on the little wrench at the top right and go to history and clear everything two or three times. That is for google chrome for everyone else find where you clear history cookies etc and do it..
> 
> --------found this in yahoo answers.
> It worked. Just clear the cache and history."
> 
> Soo.. who wants to friend me, then clear their browser cache and history, and try to add me to the group. Any takers? :flower:

So glad MM got you in, still have to get Sachimi in, will try clearing the cache and all that jazz.


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> So I'm pretty sure it's :bfn:. In the bathroom, I really thought I saw a line, and my heart started to pound. DH looked at it and said it was probably the evaporation line, like he'd seen before. He likely right considering if I was pg, it would probably show up a lot better. So I'll test in the morning just for kicks like I should have before.
> 
> I'm relieved as this would have really messed up my timeline with maternity leave and all that, but at the same time, there's that niggling disappointment.

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Okay! I cleared my cache and it worked! TY for the tip babyb54. I was able to add Sichimi.

I feel like I'm forgetting to add some people!!! If you aren't in the Facebook group yet and want to be, please let me know!! :thumbup:


----------



## Augie

mouse_chicky said:


> So I'm pretty sure it's :bfn:. In the bathroom, I really thought I saw a line, and my heart started to pound. DH looked at it and said it was probably the evaporation line, like he'd seen before. He likely right considering if I was pg, it would probably show up a lot better. So I'll test in the morning just for kicks like I should have before.
> 
> I'm relieved as this would have really messed up my timeline with maternity leave and all that, but at the same time, there's that niggling disappointment.


:hugs: I know, it's always disappointing. I feel the same way. :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

I was flirting w DH after work and hinted that I wanted to DTD but he won't get off the stupid computer. What will I do when it comes time to TTC, going to have to tie him up and force myself on him. UGH.


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's right! Break out the lingerie, plant yourself between himself and his source of technology of choice. He won't be able to resist.:haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

He's being a big jerk tonight. I feel pretty lonely. Glad I'm able to talk to you guys.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> That's right! Break out the lingerie, plant yourself between himself and his source of technology of choice. He won't be able to resist.:haha:

You have to do what's necessary to get those :spermy: right? :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

hakunamatata said:


> He's being a big jerk tonight. I feel pretty lonely. Glad I'm able to talk to you guys.

Punch him in the nose.:haha::trouble:

No really, sorry you're having a hard time. Men can be asses sometimes. You think to yourself, til death till us part, so I guess I'll have to kill ya.


----------



## pixie23

Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone. I've had a lot going on with school and just been busy in general. 
AF finally arrived, but now my ovulation dates are thrown off for when I'll get to see DH in July. This sucks. I suppose there is always a chance.

I've been feeling really down... I'm blue about not being pg already. Hormones are going crazy, think I need a good cry. Wish I could have chocolate.

On the bright side, my sister, her DH, and my nephew will be here tomorrow. I'm excited to see my nephew for the second time!


----------



## babynewbie

pichi said:


> i POAS even when i know i won't be :haha: that's bad i know. i just want to see 2 lines :blush:

I do that aswell :blush::haha:



mouse_chicky said:


> So I'm pretty sure it's :bfn:. In the bathroom, I really thought I saw a line, and my heart started to pound. DH looked at it and said it was probably the evaporation line, like he'd seen before. He likely right considering if I was pg, it would probably show up a lot better. So I'll test in the morning just for kicks like I should have before.
> 
> I'm relieved as this would have really messed up my timeline with maternity leave and all that, but at the same time, there's that niggling disappointment.

:hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls :wave:

How is everyone?

When we were trying to Amara I got really embarressed buying tests in the shop I always got OH to do it whilst I walked out the shop slowly :haha: This time I dont think i'll be bothered as i'll have Amara with me!

Off out shopping today, I have hardly anything in the house, as usual. I am going to try and sneak some folic acid in without my mum noticing, how I dont know, but I really need to get some!

:flower:


----------



## vicki.mummy

I'm doing ok this morning - fed up of all the rain to be honest. Plus for some reason rain makes my hayfever so much worse - what is that???
It's going to be a busy one here - we're off in about 20 minutes for our first primary 1 meeting - GULP!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Shabutie said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> When we were trying to Amara I got really embarressed buying tests in the shop I always got OH to do it whilst I walked out the shop slowly :haha: This time I dont think i'll be bothered as i'll have Amara with me!
> 
> Off out shopping today, I have hardly anything in the house, as usual. I am going to try and sneak some folic acid in without my mum noticing, how I dont know, but I really need to get some!
> 
> :flower:

Just keep them in your bag, and if she hears them rattling say theyre tictacs :haha:


----------



## pichi

babynewbie said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> When we were trying to Amara I got really embarressed buying tests in the shop I always got OH to do it whilst I walked out the shop slowly :haha: This time I dont think i'll be bothered as i'll have Amara with me!
> 
> Off out shopping today, I have hardly anything in the house, as usual. I am going to try and sneak some folic acid in without my mum noticing, how I dont know, but I really need to get some!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Just keep them in your bag, and if she hears them rattling say theyre tictacs :haha:Click to expand...

just order some online :haha:

i need to get my supply of pregnacare up again - will be starting that shortly :thumbup: it has folic acid in it as well


----------



## Augie

pichi said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> When we were trying to Amara I got really embarressed buying tests in the shop I always got OH to do it whilst I walked out the shop slowly :haha: This time I dont think i'll be bothered as i'll have Amara with me!
> 
> Off out shopping today, I have hardly anything in the house, as usual. I am going to try and sneak some folic acid in without my mum noticing, how I dont know, but I really need to get some!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Just keep them in your bag, and if she hears them rattling say theyre tictacs :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> just order some online :haha:
> 
> i need to get my supply of pregnacare up again - will be starting that shortly :thumbup: it has folic acid in it as wellClick to expand...

Haha, I would like to just buy everything online because they're cheaper sometimes but I'd be embarrassed if the OH found them!!! :haha: He would be freaked out as we're not trying yet! :dohh: I just bought my folic acid at a regular store and keep it hidden in my vitamin basket!


----------



## Augie

I would REALLY like to buy the tests online because they are WAY cheaper online...but if OH found them when they arrived in the mail, he would freak! :haha:


----------



## pichi

pft just buy them. i have 20 in the bathroom just in case... and it was OH that bought them! lol


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> HELLO! I am so excited, we are married and about to leave on our honeymoon! So I am trying to catch up, but I don't have a lot of time. Hope everyone is well and I posted a link on the fb page to some of our wedding pictures!
> 
> mouse_chicky, I would poas... I really have no self-control when I think I might be pregnant... :)

:happydance: Enjoy :coolio:




babynewbie said:


> You know what im having a soppy 5 minutes lol...
> 
> Just want to say that i love being part of this thread :D and all you lovelies that i chat too now. So glad i came in here and i cant wait to go though this journey with you all :hugs:

Aww ~ :friends: 



Mrs_T said:


> Whoop! Finally got my Autumn Acrons signiture up (and about time too!)!

:wohoo:



mouse_chicky said:


> So I'm pretty sure it's :bfn:. In the bathroom, I really thought I saw a line, and my heart started to pound. DH looked at it and said it was probably the evaporation line, like he'd seen before. He likely right considering if I was pg, it would probably show up a lot better. So I'll test in the morning just for kicks like I should have before.
> 
> I'm relieved as this would have really messed up my timeline with maternity leave and all that, but at the same time, there's that niggling disappointment.

Ahhh, you are feeling exactly like me :hugs: I really didnt want a :bfp: It would have made life really difficult, as we are going to the US in November for a holiday/vacation :coolio: & emigrating in March/April next year :wacko:

As I was waiting for the result my heart was also pounding, it seemed to take hours for the result to flash up (when really it was a few minutes!) 

When I read the result :bfn: I felt a small twinge of sadness :dohh: I had been planning to tell DH in a Fathers Day card if I had been pregnant! :baby:

Im still to have :witch: visit though?? Dont know whats happened, never missed one before? :shrug: 



Shabutie said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> When we were trying to Amara I got really embarressed buying tests in the shop I always got OH to do it whilst I walked out the shop slowly :haha: This time I dont think i'll be bothered as i'll have Amara with me!
> 
> 
> :flower:


When I went to buy a pregnancy test on Sunday, I was really embarresed :blush: Thought the cashier was thinking, ohhhh, your babies still so small & you may be pregnant! :blush:



Augie said:


> Haha, I would like to just buy everything online because they're cheaper sometimes but I'd be embarrassed if the OH found them!!! :haha: He would be freaked out as we're not trying yet! :dohh: I just bought my folic acid at a regular store and keep it hidden in my vitamin basket!

......I always worry DH would see all the groups in signed up to on here 'ttc' 'wtt' 'trying for a 2012 bfp'...........Good job he doesnt know the lingo :winkwink::haha:


----------



## KellyC75

vicki.mummy said:


> It's going to be a busy one here - we're off in about 20 minutes for our first primary 1 meeting - GULP!!!

Good luck at the meeting :flower:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I bout some IC's and I now have a good stock of 50 OPK's and 15 PG tests :haha: Here is the link :) https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/tesstripvalp1.html

They mail them very fast and this pack gave me free shipping too. I've seen the site recommended on here by several people.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh to add... they've also got vitamins and all sorts of other items for TTC!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Hey Ladies, I'm back and feeling sooo much better!! I have been in almost 24/7 pain for about 12 days but i had an ERCP procedure yesterday and they removed a stone in my bile duct. I've got pictures but i won't show you cause they're really nasty :haha: Anyway, I've been fine ever since and even ate waffles this morning with NO consequences so i'm really happy :)

There is no way i'm gonna be able to catch up on all this reading but i hope everyone is well. Congrats Trgirl on the wedding!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm back and feeling sooo much better!! I have been in almost 24/7 pain for about 12 days but i had an ERCP procedure yesterday and they removed a stone in my bile duct. I've got pictures but i won't show you cause they're really nasty :haha: Anyway, I've been fine ever since and even ate waffles this morning with NO consequences so i'm really happy :)
> 
> There is no way i'm gonna be able to catch up on all this reading but i hope everyone is well. Congrats Trgirl on the wedding!!! I saw the pictures and they are absolutely gorgeous!

:hug: Glad you are feeling better, love! I knew you would once they finally got that darn stone out.


----------



## babynewbie

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm back and feeling sooo much better!! I have been in almost 24/7 pain for about 12 days but i had an ERCP procedure yesterday and they removed a stone in my bile duct. I've got pictures but i won't show you cause they're really nasty :haha: Anyway, I've been fine ever since and even ate waffles this morning with NO consequences so i'm really happy :)
> 
> There is no way i'm gonna be able to catch up on all this reading but i hope everyone is well. Congrats Trgirl on the wedding!!! I saw the pictures and they are absolutely gorgeous!

Glad your feeling better hun:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm back and feeling sooo much better!! I have been in almost 24/7 pain for about 12 days but i had an ERCP procedure yesterday and they removed a stone in my bile duct. I've got pictures but i won't show you cause they're really nasty :haha: Anyway, I've been fine ever since and even ate waffles this morning with NO consequences so i'm really happy :)
> 
> There is no way i'm gonna be able to catch up on all this reading but i hope everyone is well. Congrats Trgirl on the wedding!!!
> 
> ::Edited::

:wohoo: So pleased your feeling better :hugs: Must be a huge relief (in more ways than one :winkwink:)


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> And where are these pics of trgirl's wedding that I have yet to see????

Facebook!


iHeartbaby#1 - glad you're feeling better!! :flower:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thanks everyone!!! 

How much fun stuff have i missed? I'm off to check my e-mail for newsletters :)


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> And where are these pics of trgirl's wedding that I have yet to see????
> 
> Facebook!
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 - glad you're feeling better!! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh nooooooo!!! ~ Im missing out on wedding piccies :brat:

Im not on facebook :nope:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Been catching up a little... Sorry to hear about your dog Kelly!!! :( Hope you are feeling better.

Congrats Vaniilla on WTTer of the week... if i had been around you would have got my vote for sure! :flower:

I think i was supposed to congrats someone on a BFP too but i forgot who it was already :dohh: That's so exciting!!


----------



## KellyC75

Mackmomma ~ I keep meaning to ask about your avatar

What is the story with the owl? :shrug: Mayby its an american thing?


----------



## pixie23

iHeartbaby#1 - I'm glad that you're feeling so much better. Glad that you're back!

Kellyc75 - MackMommas avatar is a tootsie pop advertisement. I wasn't aware it's only an american thing. It's a sucker that has a tootsie roll inside (a chocolate flavored taffy thing). The add is a little boy asking an owl how many licks it will take to reach the tootsie roll on the inside!


----------



## BlueHadeda

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm back and feeling sooo much better!! I have been in almost 24/7 pain for about 12 days but i had an ERCP procedure yesterday and they removed a stone in my bile duct. I've got pictures but i won't show you cause they're really nasty :haha: Anyway, I've been fine ever since and even ate waffles this morning with NO consequences so i'm really happy :)
> 
> There is no way i'm gonna be able to catch up on all this reading but i hope everyone is well. Congrats Trgirl on the wedding!!!

Welcome back! Glad to hear you are feeling so much better! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

i always wondered what tootsie rolls were :haha: same with twinkys :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 - I'm glad that you're feeling so much better. Glad that you're back!
> 
> Kellyc75 - MackMommas avatar is a tootsie pop advertisement. I wasn't aware it's only an american thing. It's a sucker that has a tootsie roll inside (a chocolate flavored taffy thing). The add is a little boy asking an owl how many licks it will take to reach the tootsie roll on the inside!

I didn't know it was a US only thing, either!!

1970 Tootsie Pop Commercial


----------



## SaMa86

Hey girlies! Had a naff day at work today so v glad to be able to come on here and natter with you girls.

Well this week I've started taking my folic acid, sooo excited, and told dh about it and to my surprise he's not freaked out yet lol! He's even talking about things when we do get BFP and baby arrives. Thought he might be against me chewing his ear off about this (like I did when we got engaged) but he seems very psyched too he he

Also started my new work out for our holiday and to lose a bit of weight before ttc. But it's insane. For some reason when I've face planted for the 100th time its kinda difficult to remember why I'm doing it! Clearly I'm crazy.

Oooh I'm still not in the fb group can somebody add mee???


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well ladies an update from me :) I've been soo busy today! I've gotten the entire house clean. Every surface has been scrubbed! Later I think DH and I are going to go work on refinishing my armoire some more. It's at his parents house atm so we have to drive 20 minutes to work on it... Oh well. Soon it will be finished!!! 

Still not sure what's going on with AF :loopy: it's making me crazy! Day 3 of spotting only!

I'll have to get on a little bit later and catch up on the last few pages!


----------



## SaMa86

Thanks to iHeartbaby#1 for pointing out that I'm already on the fb group! Duh, what a berk am I!


----------



## music81

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well....i've been off on my hols the last week, so not been able to get on....we went to ireland, unfort it was wet and windy! jst like england...but we still had a nice break....we went to the Take That gig which was amazing!...quite tired now though, did a lot of travelling around...work tomorrow..boo! least its a short week for me..........enjoy the rest of your eve and ill have to try and catch up on what's been going on, but doubt i can read a wks worth!...x


----------



## pichi

ok - i think i might see if OH will agree to NTNP starting next month... i'm so itching to start ttc >_< is that bad?


----------



## music81

no pichi you're just excited...managed to get my oh to agree sept from nxt jan, now its aug!...u can only try!


----------



## pichi

music81 said:


> no pichi you're just excited...managed to get my oh to agree sept from nxt jan, now its aug!...u can only try!

oh im just itching to get at it :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

I wish we could get cracking with TTC!! Have to wait until OH is home, so about 33 days, not that im counting or anything :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

This morning's test was a very definite negative; no shady evap line to throw me off. I hope you get your af soon, KellyC75. It's annoying when she's elusive.

Yeah, I always make dh go get the tests. Our town is very small, and word travels fast. (I don't know why I never worry he'll get recognized.:haha:) I really should buy them in bulk.

I hope your oh agrees to start NTNP pichi!:thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Shabutie said:


> I wish we could get cracking with TTC!! Have to wait until OH is home, so about 33 days, not that im counting or anything :rofl:

:happydance:Get ready to :sex:. :blush::haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

pixie23 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone. I've had a lot going on with school and just been busy in general.
> AF finally arrived, but now my ovulation dates are thrown off for when I'll get to see DH in July. This sucks. I suppose there is always a chance.
> 
> I've been feeling really down... I'm blue about not being pg already. Hormones are going crazy, think I need a good cry. Wish I could have chocolate.
> 
> On the bright side, my sister, her DH, and my nephew will be here tomorrow. I'm excited to see my nephew for the second time!

Sorry you're feeling down, hun. :hugs: When will he be back?

Hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## Shabutie

mouse_chicky said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> I wish we could get cracking with TTC!! Have to wait until OH is home, so about 33 days, not that im counting or anything :rofl:
> 
> :happydance:Get ready to :sex:. :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: it best be decent too... OH wont have had it for about 5 months :rofl:

All that aside, I do actually want it to be romantic, lol.


----------



## Shabutie

Just uploaded a video on FB of Amara giggling

Amara


----------



## Augie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I bout some IC's and I now have a good stock of 50 OPK's and 15 PG tests :haha: Here is the link :) https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/tesstripvalp1.html
> 
> They mail them very fast and this pack gave me free shipping too. I've seen the site recommended on here by several people.


Sweet! Thanks. I'm going to order from them. Hopefully the OH won't catch me! :haha: Maybe at this point since we're getting so close he won't mind so much anyway...


----------



## Augie

Shabutie said:


> I wish we could get cracking with TTC!! Have to wait until OH is home, so about 33 days, not that im counting or anything :rofl:

omg! I know...I'm freaking out now that it's getting so close! I want to start NOW! :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Patience Augie. :haha::JK, we're all dying for time to pass.:winkwink:


----------



## Augie

lol! I know, I know! Hey, off topic. How did you put the Autumn Acorn's thingie in your sig? I can't figure it out...


----------



## hakunamatata

DH and I had a long talk, and I feel better about a lot of things. Today we DTD! :sex: It was really nice, too. :winkwink:

Tomorrow I have 1 day of work, then a day off, then I work another day, and another day off, so not so bad, you know?


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone. I've had a lot going on with school and just been busy in general.
> AF finally arrived, but now my ovulation dates are thrown off for when I'll get to see DH in July. This sucks. I suppose there is always a chance.
> 
> I've been feeling really down... I'm blue about not being pg already. Hormones are going crazy, think I need a good cry. Wish I could have chocolate.
> 
> On the bright side, my sister, her DH, and my nephew will be here tomorrow. I'm excited to see my nephew for the second time!

Sorry you're feeling down, I've been feeling a bit down too as well :hugs: So glad you get to see your family soon!! Yay!



pichi said:


> pft just buy them. i have 20 in the bathroom just in case... and it was OH that bought them! lol

That's awesome!! :thumbup:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm back and feeling sooo much better!! I have been in almost 24/7 pain for about 12 days but i had an ERCP procedure yesterday and they removed a stone in my bile duct. I've got pictures but i won't show you cause they're really nasty :haha: Anyway, I've been fine ever since and even ate waffles this morning with NO consequences so i'm really happy :)
> 
> There is no way i'm gonna be able to catch up on all this reading but i hope everyone is well. Congrats Trgirl on the wedding!!!

Glad you're back and feeling better! So no more pain then?



KellyC75 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> And where are these pics of trgirl's wedding that I have yet to see????
> 
> Facebook!
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 - glad you're feeling better!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nooooooo!!! ~ Im missing out on wedding piccies :brat:
> 
> Im not on facebook :nope:Click to expand...

Booooo! Why not? I'd love to add you on Facebook if you get an account.



SaMa86 said:


> Hey girlies! Had a naff day at work today so v glad to be able to come on here and natter with you girls.
> 
> Well this week I've started taking my folic acid, sooo excited, and told dh about it and to my surprise he's not freaked out yet lol! He's even talking about things when we do get BFP and baby arrives. Thought he might be against me chewing his ear off about this (like I did when we got engaged) but he seems very psyched too he he
> 
> Also started my new work out for our holiday and to lose a bit of weight before ttc. But it's insane. For some reason when I've face planted for the 100th time its kinda difficult to remember why I'm doing it! Clearly I'm crazy.
> 
> Oooh I'm still not in the fb group can somebody add mee???

Did you send me a friend request yet? Either way, PM me and remind me what your name is so I can add you :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Augie, on some page there is a link, but not sure where. Maybe we should put it on the first post with all the names. You're supposed to be able to click on someone's banner to get the link, but I was never able to. Good luck!

Iheartbaby#1, I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## mouse_chicky

hakunamatata said:


> DH and I had a long talk, and I feel better about a lot of things. Today we DTD! :sex: It was really nice, too. :winkwink:
> 
> Tomorrow I have 1 day of work, then a day off, then I work another day, and another day off, so not so bad, you know?

I shouldn't brag that I have the summer off, :muaha:. Lol, sorry, couldn't resist.:blush:. You all will get the last laugh when I'm burried with work in the fall.

It sounds like you had a lovely evening anyhow.:winkwink:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> DH and I had a long talk, and I feel better about a lot of things. Today we DTD! :sex: It was really nice, too. :winkwink:
> 
> Tomorrow I have 1 day of work, then a day off, then I work another day, and another day off, so not so bad, you know?
> 
> I shouldn't brag that I have the summer off, :muaha:. Lol, sorry, couldn't resist.:blush:.
> 
> It sounds like you had a lovely evening anyhow.:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm off this summer until school starts again the last week of August :) I think it's making my broodiness worse though! :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

True that. Nothing to do but bnb.:rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I just realized my TTC date is exactly 2 months. Woo hoo!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## pixie23

mouse_chicky said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone. I've had a lot going on with school and just been busy in general.
> AF finally arrived, but now my ovulation dates are thrown off for when I'll get to see DH in July. This sucks. I suppose there is always a chance.
> 
> I've been feeling really down... I'm blue about not being pg already. Hormones are going crazy, think I need a good cry. Wish I could have chocolate.
> 
> On the bright side, my sister, her DH, and my nephew will be here tomorrow. I'm excited to see my nephew for the second time!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling down, hun. :hugs: When will he be back?
> 
> Hope you enjoy your visit!Click to expand...

I get to see DH on the 1st of July! We'll only get to see eachother for a couple of days, but I am very excited to see him!
Thanks! I'm enjoying spending time with my nephew now that he's here!



Shabutie said:


> I wish we could get cracking with TTC!! Have to wait until OH is home, so about 33 days, not that im counting or anything :rofl:

Yay! It's getting close! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad you had a good night hakunamatata! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Sichimi

mouse_chicky said:


> True that. Nothing to do but bnb.:rofl:

Ha ha ha. I love this !!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

sorry I've not been on a lot, I think I'm coming down with something and having terrible stomach cramps, doesn't help that lo is being clingy and periods are still no where near finishing :nope: I love annoying my oh by talking periods lol poor oh! watching location location location atm and its making me wish I was buying a house! *sigh*



hakunamatata said:


> DH and I had a long talk, and I feel better about a lot of things. Today we DTD! :sex: It was really nice, too. :winkwink:
> 
> Tomorrow I have 1 day of work, then a day off, then I work another day, and another day off, so not so bad, you know?

glad to hear you're feeling better :D that sounds like a good work routine, I wish my oh had something similar!



Shabutie said:


> I wish we could get cracking with TTC!! Have to wait until OH is home, so about 33 days, not that im counting or anything :rofl:

that will go by just like that! 



SaMa86 said:


> Hey girlies! Had a naff day at work today so v glad to be able to come on here and natter with you girls.
> 
> Well this week I've started taking my folic acid, sooo excited, and told dh about it and to my surprise he's not freaked out yet lol! He's even talking about things when we do get BFP and baby arrives. Thought he might be against me chewing his ear off about this (like I did when we got engaged) but he seems very psyched too he he
> 
> Also started my new work out for our holiday and to lose a bit of weight before ttc. But it's insane. For some reason when I've face planted for the 100th time its kinda difficult to remember why I'm doing it! Clearly I'm crazy.
> 
> Oooh I'm still not in the fb group can somebody add mee???

hope your week is going well, glad you got to talk baby things to your oh! :flower: mine was telling me last night I need stop talking periods to him but I cant help it lol :haha:, I still need to get my pre-natals :dohh: good going on starting to work out, I wish I had the motivation I used to be really fit 



music81 said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is well....i've been off on my hols the last week, so not been able to get on....we went to ireland, unfort it was wet and windy! jst like england...but we still had a nice break....we went to the Take That gig which was amazing!...quite tired now though, did a lot of travelling around...work tomorrow..boo! least its a short week for me..........enjoy the rest of your eve and ill have to try and catch up on what's been going on, but doubt i can read a wks worth!...x

Glad you had a nice time in Iceland, I really want to visit! not sure about take that but I'm not a pop person I guess, glad to have you back :hugs:



pichi said:


> ok - i think i might see if OH will agree to NTNP starting next month... i'm so itching to start ttc >_< is that bad?

I don't blame you, its always exiting starting ttc :happydance:


----------



## music81

thanks vanilla, hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## babynewbie

:( hope you feel better vaniilla :hugs:


----------



## vicki.mummy

feel better Vanilla.
i haven't been on much either tbh, yesterday was a bit rough but i feel a bit better today, just tired really. 
hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs: for all


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so envious of all you ladies abroad right now! its been pretty misrable all day today, it cleared up in the afternoon but no way does it feel like summer! I don't like extreme heat but I do like sunny skies! it still doesn't feel like summer is here yet.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Is it raining where you are now? Or just yucky? Maybe a good day for a nap.

:rain::sleep:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I just looked through the classifieds and seen an ad for Hakuna Matata daycare so I figured it was a sign I should get on bnb :rofl:

:hugs: for Vaniilla. I hope the sky clears up soon and you start feeling better. Feeling sick and bad weather is a crappy combo!


----------



## Shabutie

Weather is naff here too, and ive been stuck in all day, and god doesnt it make the day drag! :(


----------



## BlueHadeda

I see some of you have a certain date you've chosen to start TTC'ing. How did you choose the date?


----------



## MackMomma8

BlueHadeda said:


> I see some of you have a certain date you've chosen to start TTC'ing. How did you choose the date?

Mine is set for the day after our 2nd wedding anniversary. DH said "I just wanted to wait til we'd been married 2 years" so I figured after that, it's on!!


----------



## Shabutie

BH, mine was simple really. Its the day OH is back from work (hes been gone 4 months) and im pretty certain something will happen on the first night he is home :sex: :haha:

If he wasnt ever going away for work, and worked normal 9-5hrs type thing, then probably on our wedding day which is 6th September. But he is going back to work about a month after we marry so we dont have long to try!

:flower:


----------



## SaMa86

We said we wanted to be married a year which lead to september, when we're going away to turkey to celebrate, I was going to stop my pill after we got back but today DH has agreed for me to stop just before we go! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

Mine is set for just as soon as DH would allow. :rofl:

It's our one year and we'll be on vacation, so that's how we narrowed it down to a specific day.


----------



## pichi

our date was set because of our daughters age :) we wanted a close age gap so we want to start trying when Pixie is around a year - me on the other hand would like to start TTC now :haha: maybe wait till pixie is 8 or 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Our's is so we get all the fun drinking days out the way (my 30th, christmas and NYE) plus I want to give birth after the tourist season is over so it won't disrupt work :D


----------



## Shabutie

My wet bags are ready, to put Amara's Cloth Nappies in, I think im in love! :haha:

Wet bags


----------



## vaniilla

I had a long talk with oh tonight and we've decided that we'll start trying when I next ov which I have no clue when it will be, I'm still getting AF and at the earliest will ov in about 2 weeks time but maybe not at all this cycle :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Our ttc date is after af in August, whenever that is. It's not exact, thus no ticker. 

That's so exciting, vanilla, that you'll be ttc sooner!


----------



## hakunamatata

BlueHadeda said:


> I see some of you have a certain date you've chosen to start TTC'ing. How did you choose the date?

I picked Sept. 9th because I like the date 9/9, plus I had thought at the time that I'd be ovulating but now I'm not so sure because my cycles are shorter now that I'm off the pill.


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> I'm so envious of all you ladies abroad right now! its been pretty misrable all day today, it cleared up in the afternoon but no way does it feel like summer! I don't like extreme heat but I do like sunny skies! it still doesn't feel like summer is here yet.

It's pouring here in the part of the US where I am. I love the rain though!! As long as there are no more tornadoes lol



BabyMaybe917 said:


> I just looked through the classifieds and seen an ad for Hakuna Matata daycare so I figured it was a sign I should get on bnb :rofl:

It's my daycare!! :haha:



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Our's is so we get all the fun drinking days out the way (my 30th, christmas and NYE) plus I want to give birth after the tourist season is over so it won't disrupt work :D

:rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

My TTC date and ticker is based on a due date after I graduate next year. I have no idea if I will be ov then but basically it's my anytime-after date :) 

I called today and discussed maternity benefits with our insurance company. They cover everything except I'll have a $250 co-pay. Woo hoo! Well they won't cover a birthing center I have to go to a hospital but that's okay I suppose. The nearest hospital is literally 3 minutes away on the same road I live on, and the nearest birthing center is an hour and a half.


----------



## Sichimi

I do not know if i left condom any changes in my cycles. Who have experience on this point? I do not use pill. If nothing change, i will starton 15 September because i need time to finish 3 months from the date of getting rubella vaccine. I hope my lovely baby will come in October.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

We don't really have a set TTC date exactly but we do know we would LIKE to start in August in hopes for a spring baby... obviously that depends on how quickly we conceive and even if it doesn't happen as hoped we will be happy :)

My LO is almost 6 months now and i was just reading a thread that made me realize... we completely DODGED the 4 month sleep regression! :happydance:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Now that i said it he's gonna be up all night, watch :haha:


----------



## SaMa86

Morning ladies! How is everyone today?

Well I woke up this morning after a really vivid dream, me and hubby started ttc and a week later baby was here! Was lovely holding onto baby. Anyway I woke up and had to come back on here as no baby in the real world ust yet.

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## pixie23

We set our date for our 3rd wedding anniversary. We were TTC but were separated shortly after due to DHs job. It's more likely that we'll be resuming TTC in mid-late september, as we don't have a set date when we'll be back together for more than just a weekend.

I gave in and bought a really cute maternity dress today. I was out shopping with my sister and she saw it on the rack and said I should buy it. We were clearance shopping so I only paid $6. I'm looking foward to the day I get to wear it. I also got a couple of cute tops! (not maternity tops though.)


----------



## Shabutie

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> We don't really have a set TTC date exactly but we do know we would LIKE to start in August in hopes for a spring baby... obviously that depends on how quickly we conceive and even if it doesn't happen as hoped we will be happy :)
> 
> My LO is almost 6 months now and i was just reading a thread that made me realize... we completely DODGED the 4 month sleep regression! :happydance:

:haha: we missed the 4 month sleep regression too. Amara has slept for as least 12 hours every night since she was 7 weeks old!

Morning all :wave:

Weather is miles better today, the sun is shining, but we have nowhere to go. Its also 10 weeks and 5 days till I get married! :wacko: 

I dont think I will be able to buy anything pre pregnancy because most of the stuff we have left over from Amara, and all the newborn/0-3 clothing is neutral :thumbup: We will need another cotbed and mattress, but thats about it really. SoI think I will buy Amara a top that says 'Big sister' or somthing and use that as a way to tell a few family members (when I am actually pregnant of course)

I love baby shopping. One thing I do want to avoid is a double buggy, so my plan is to carry the newborn in the carrier I have and then have Amara in theh pushchair (So might buy a new pushchair, might have to twist OH's arm though!)

:flower:


----------



## pichi

well, i have no monies now haha. just paid solicitor fee's and house deposit :'( haha good part is though we get the keys tomorrow :)


----------



## babynewbie

vaniilla said:


> I had a long talk with oh tonight and we've decided that we'll start trying when I next ov which I have no clue when it will be, I'm still getting AF and at the earliest will ov in about 2 weeks time but maybe not at all this cycle :flower:

Yay! :dance:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> My LO is almost 6 months now and i was just reading a thread that made me realize... we completely DODGED the 4 month sleep regression! :happydance:

A missed the 4 month sleep regression too....it came at 7 months :dohh: and since then hes been on and of with his sleeping. Last night was a bad night :( dont know what was the matter with him, he just wouldnt bloody sleep! lol.


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I had a long talk with oh tonight and we've decided that we'll start trying when I next ov which I have no clue when it will be, I'm still getting AF and at the earliest will ov in about 2 weeks time but maybe not at all this cycle :flower:
> 
> Yay! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> My LO is almost 6 months now and i was just reading a thread that made me realize... we completely DODGED the 4 month sleep regression! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> A missed the 4 month sleep regression too....it came at 7 months :dohh: and since then hes been on and of with his sleeping. Last night was a bad night :( dont know what was the matter with him, he just wouldnt bloody sleep! lol.Click to expand...

I hope its a temporary thing for you :hugs: Rowan went about a week and a bit at 6 months where he was waking several times in the night but he went back to normal after that, its probably a growth spurt


Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:


----------



## babynewbie

vaniilla said:


> Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:

Thats not fair :( he's healthy thats the main thing, some babies just dont put on a load of weight. 
I have friends who have kids twice the age of A and he weighs the same as them :haha: hes just a chunky little monkey!


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:
> 
> Thats not fair :( he's healthy thats the main thing, some babies just dont put on a load of weight.
> I have friends who have kids twice the age of A and he weighs the same as them :haha: hes just a chunky little monkey!Click to expand...

thanks :hugs: its MIL thats the worst, every time she's around the moment he would make the tiniest bit of fuss she'd run for a bottle "oh poor Rowan you look starving" even if he's just been fed before :growlmad: 

on a brighter note its friday tomorrow! can't believe how fast this week went :wacko:


----------



## pichi

vaniilla said:


> Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:

Pixie at 7months is weighing 16lbs so between the 25th and 50th 'centile. she's a little dot but she eats like a horse! :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

I know its gone so quick! Cant wait for the weekend. Taking A to Drusillas on sunday :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

vaniilla said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:
> 
> Thats not fair :( he's healthy thats the main thing, some babies just dont put on a load of weight.
> I have friends who have kids twice the age of A and he weighs the same as them :haha: hes just a chunky little monkey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :hugs: its MIL thats the worst, every time she's around the moment he would make the tiniest bit of fuss she'd run for a bottle "oh poor Rowan you look starving" even if he's just been fed before :growlmad:
> 
> on a brighter note its friday tomorrow! can't believe how fast this week went :wacko:Click to expand...

Athena is, and always has been either below 5th or between 5th and 10th percentile her whole life. I know what you mean about people saying you don't feed them. Athenas old doctor before we moved made me keep a food journal. She was shocked with how much Athena ate and thought I made it up haha. Shes just a tiny girl. Shes in the 10th percentile for height as well so she really is just tiny. Her knew doctor thinks shes just perfect cause she never dropped weight (except right after birth) and has always stayed on the same pattern so shes just little. The only thing that's different with Athena is we have kept her on whole or 2 percent milk as her doctor believes any extra little fat couldn't hurt her right now. Although she doesn't want her gaining weight either as that would throw her off her pattern. So I wouldn't worry hes just teeny! I love my teeny girl shes perfect and I never had to worry about my arm falling off carrying her around because she was always so light. A good friend had her baby a week later then me and Athena was always smaller then her so whenever we switched it was always weird to me... She was so heavy compared to Athena.


----------



## babyb54

pichi said:


> well, i have no monies now haha. just paid solicitor fee's and house deposit :'( haha good part is though we get the keys tomorrow :)

Woohoo!! Congrats!



vaniilla said:


> I had a long talk with oh tonight and we've decided that we'll start trying when I next ov which I have no clue when it will be, I'm still getting AF and at the earliest will ov in about 2 weeks time but maybe not at all this cycle :flower:

:yipee:


----------



## vaniilla

kellysays2u said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:
> 
> Thats not fair :( he's healthy thats the main thing, some babies just dont put on a load of weight.
> I have friends who have kids twice the age of A and he weighs the same as them :haha: hes just a chunky little monkey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :hugs: its MIL thats the worst, every time she's around the moment he would make the tiniest bit of fuss she'd run for a bottle "oh poor Rowan you look starving" even if he's just been fed before :growlmad:
> 
> on a brighter note its friday tomorrow! can't believe how fast this week went :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Athena is, and always has been either below 5th or between 5th and 10th percentile her whole life. I know what you mean about people saying you don't feed them. Athenas old doctor before we moved made me keep a food journal. She was shocked with how much Athena ate and thought I made it up haha. Shes just a tiny girl. Shes in the 10th percentile for height as well so she really is just tiny. Her knew doctor thinks shes just perfect cause she never dropped weight (except right after birth) and has always stayed on the same pattern so shes just little. The only thing that's different with Athena is we have kept her on whole or 2 percent milk as her doctor believes any extra little fat couldn't hurt her right now. Although she doesn't want her gaining weight either as that would throw her off her pattern. So I wouldn't worry hes just teeny! I love my teeny girl shes perfect and I never had to worry about my arm falling off carrying her around because she was always so light. A good friend had her baby a week later then me and Athena was always smaller then her so whenever we switched it was always weird to me... She was so heavy compared to Athena.Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: its nice to know there's other babies similar to Rowan, he also eats quite a lot I just don't know where it goes, I wish I was the same way with food :haha:, he was on the 75th percentile for height so it makes him look skinnier than he is but its really rude when people say we're not feeding our children enough! MIL is convinced its because we didn't wean at 3 months although she won't come out and say it bluntly :nope: all babies are different there's wrong with small babies, I think they're all gorgeous in their own ways :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Pichi, getting those house keys in your hand is the best part! :thumbup:Now comes the decorating.

I don't think we had the 4 month regression either. Kara's about 4 1/2 months old, and has gotten up only once a night since 3 months. Shabutie, I envy your lo's 12 sleep stretch. :haha: Kara has patterns of when she gets up, she'll do the same hour several days in a row, whether it be 3, 4, 5, or 6, but most of the time it's only once, going anywhere from 5-8 hr stretch from when we put her down. Could be worse.
I guess she's about average at 13lbs 4 oz, 24 1/2 inches. I don't think she's a chunk, but maybe compared to your little dewdrops. :winkwink:JK. All babies are perfect.


----------



## kellysays2u

vaniilla said:


> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:
> 
> Thats not fair :( he's healthy thats the main thing, some babies just dont put on a load of weight.
> I have friends who have kids twice the age of A and he weighs the same as them :haha: hes just a chunky little monkey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :hugs: its MIL thats the worst, every time she's around the moment he would make the tiniest bit of fuss she'd run for a bottle "oh poor Rowan you look starving" even if he's just been fed before :growlmad:
> 
> on a brighter note its friday tomorrow! can't believe how fast this week went :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Athena is, and always has been either below 5th or between 5th and 10th percentile her whole life. I know what you mean about people saying you don't feed them. Athenas old doctor before we moved made me keep a food journal. She was shocked with how much Athena ate and thought I made it up haha. Shes just a tiny girl. Shes in the 10th percentile for height as well so she really is just tiny. Her knew doctor thinks shes just perfect cause she never dropped weight (except right after birth) and has always stayed on the same pattern so shes just little. The only thing that's different with Athena is we have kept her on whole or 2 percent milk as her doctor believes any extra little fat couldn't hurt her right now. Although she doesn't want her gaining weight either as that would throw her off her pattern. So I wouldn't worry hes just teeny! I love my teeny girl shes perfect and I never had to worry about my arm falling off carrying her around because she was always so light. A good friend had her baby a week later then me and Athena was always smaller then her so whenever we switched it was always weird to me... She was so heavy compared to Athena.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: its nice to know there's other babies similar to Rowan, he also eats quite a lot I just don't know where it goes, I wish I was the same way with food :haha:, he was on the 75th percentile for height so it makes him look skinnier than he is but its really rude when people say we're not feeding our children enough! MIL is convinced its because we didn't wean at 3 months although she won't come out and say it bluntly :nope: all babies are different there's wrong with small babies, I think they're all gorgeous in their own ways :flower:Click to expand...

We always joke Athena must have a hollow leg :rofl: :dohh: Athena wasn't weaned till 6 months but either was my friends baby and as I mentioned Athena is tiny and her little girl is a little chunky monkey :) Babies come in all different shapes and sizes and there all perfect :)


----------



## skybluheaven

Ughhhh I've been gone so long!!! The trip to california was long!!! Just now recovering and now may have to leave for New York in a weekish.


----------



## skybluheaven

Oh and my periods a week late but I don't think its bc im pregnant. My last 2 periods since they came back after Kya have been off...im trying not to worry bc I know they can do that but I also hope nothings wrong!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Hey guys! So obviously not getting much time alone... grabbing a few minutes where I can!

Iheartbaby, glad you are feeling better, surgery is never fun!

Pichi, congrats! That is so fun to get a new house!

On another note... I didn't get the job I inerviewed for last week, but apparently my interview was so good that my district vp heard about it... interesting. So don't know where that will lead when I get back. I should focus on school, but I am so bored at my current job.... Anyways! Not a concern right now, we are heading to dinner with friends and tomorrow taking the train to London!

Thanks for all the congrats on the wedding, it was a really great day.


----------



## trgirl308

Oh... and DH and I decided to wait another year before TTC... we are so tired after the wedding, and this last year we got a dog, moved and renovated a new house... it has been pretty crazy. And with me going back to school we thought an extra year would be a better idea. 

So now I won't be an autumn acorn... but you guys are so fun can I stay?


----------



## pixie23

Congrats pichi!

trgirl308 - of course you can stay with us! I totally understand wanting to put off TTC. You'll appreciate having time as a married couple before having a LO. It'll be a great time for your marriage to blossom!


----------



## vaniilla

skybluheaven said:


> Oh and my periods a week late but I don't think its bc im pregnant. My last 2 periods since they came back after Kya have been off...im trying not to worry bc I know they can do that but I also hope nothings wrong!!!

I hope your periods come soon :hugs: I've also been having irregular cycles and the gp said its normal for your periods to be off every now and then :hugs: do you think there is a chance it might be a bfp?



trgirl308 said:


> Oh... and DH and I decided to wait another year before TTC... we are so tired after the wedding, and this last year we got a dog, moved and renovated a new house... it has been pretty crazy. And with me going back to school we thought an extra year would be a better idea.
> 
> So now I won't be an autumn acorn... but you guys are so fun can I stay?

there's no reason why you wouldn't be in the autumn acorns :hugs: Who knows in several months time you might change your mind or some of us might, this is a wtt group along with ttc/pregnancy plus we'd all miss you :hugs:


----------



## skybluheaven

If it is Kyas dad would be mad bc I was in cali forever and during possible ovulation lol


Soooo no I don't think its a bfp


----------



## skybluheaven

kellysays2u said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellysays2u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Rowan was weighed when we took him to hospital and is 7.8kg/17lb, I looked in his red book and he's still between 9th and 25th percentile, even with weaning he's still on the same pattern, he's been that way since two months but he's happy and healthy, I'm sick of everyone joking that I don't feed him enough :growlmad:
> 
> Thats not fair :( he's healthy thats the main thing, some babies just dont put on a load of weight.
> I have friends who have kids twice the age of A and he weighs the same as them :haha: hes just a chunky little monkey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :hugs: its MIL thats the worst, every time she's around the moment he would make the tiniest bit of fuss she'd run for a bottle "oh poor Rowan you look starving" even if he's just been fed before :growlmad:
> 
> on a brighter note its friday tomorrow! can't believe how fast this week went :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Athena is, and always has been either below 5th or between 5th and 10th percentile her whole life. I know what you mean about people saying you don't feed them. Athenas old doctor before we moved made me keep a food journal. She was shocked with how much Athena ate and thought I made it up haha. Shes just a tiny girl. Shes in the 10th percentile for height as well so she really is just tiny. Her knew doctor thinks shes just perfect cause she never dropped weight (except right after birth) and has always stayed on the same pattern so shes just little. The only thing that's different with Athena is we have kept her on whole or 2 percent milk as her doctor believes any extra little fat couldn't hurt her right now. Although she doesn't want her gaining weight either as that would throw her off her pattern. So I wouldn't worry hes just teeny! I love my teeny girl shes perfect and I never had to worry about my arm falling off carrying her around because she was always so light. A good friend had her baby a week later then me and Athena was always smaller then her so whenever we switched it was always weird to me... She was so heavy compared to Athena.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: its nice to know there's other babies similar to Rowan, he also eats quite a lot I just don't know where it goes, I wish I was the same way with food :haha:, he was on the 75th percentile for height so it makes him look skinnier than he is but its really rude when people say we're not feeding our children enough! MIL is convinced its because we didn't wean at 3 months although she won't come out and say it bluntly :nope: all babies are different there's wrong with small babies, I think they're all gorgeous in their own ways :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> We always joke Athena must have a hollow leg :rofl: :dohh: Athena wasn't weaned till 6 months but either was my friends baby and as I mentioned Athena is tiny and her little girl is a little chunky monkey :) Babies come in all different shapes and sizes and there all perfect :)Click to expand...


Kya is only in the 20% for weight...don't let those chubby cheeks fool u she's thin...she's in on a healthy pattern as well...but she's like 95% for height!!!
Atleast that was at 7 months. She goes in for her 9 month appointment tomorrow so ill let y'all know then lol

As long as they grow well I wouldn't worry...of course I did worry so I guess its hypocritical to tell u not to!!!!


----------



## pichi

god thats one thing i dont know - how tall Pixie is haha!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Thanx everyone for explaining your TTC dates! I don't have a specific date, that's why I asked. I just want to be on folic acid for at least 3 months (which will be 19th Aug), and then I'll wait until dh gives me the green light. :winkwink: I'm hoping it could be around Sep!

My daughter was on the 3rd percentile most of her life. She dropped down in her chart, and they could never figure out why. But I too loved my skinny, lightweighted little girl. I could (and did!) carry her around everywhere, all day...:cloud9: She was healthy and looked healthy, so I didn't worry too much about her weight. She didn't eat loads though, and that did worry me. Today, she's 7, average height, thin but more like 50% on the chart, and eating much better.


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> Oh... and DH and I decided to wait another year before TTC... we are so tired after the wedding, and this last year we got a dog, moved and renovated a new house... it has been pretty crazy. And with me going back to school we thought an extra year would be a better idea.
> 
> So now I won't be an autumn acorn... but you guys are so fun can I stay?

omg. Please don't leave!! :cry:


----------



## MackMomma8

BlueHadeda said:


> My daughter was on the 3rd percentile most of her life. She dropped down in her chart, and they could never figure out why. But I too loved my skinny, lightweighted little girl. I could (and did!) carry her around everywhere, all day...:cloud9: She was healthy and looked healthy, so I didn't worry too much about her weight. She didn't eat loads though, and that did worry me. Today, she's 7, average height, thin but more like 50% on the chart, and eating much better.

This was me as a kid. I was a skinny girl. SKINNY. My mom used to make me butter-and-brown-sugar sandwiches on white bread just for the sheer calories. I wasn't a big eater, either. I didn't break 100lbs until the summer after my sophomore year in HS. For you UK girls, I was 15 and 102 lbs at 5'6". Everyone thought I was anorexic or bullemic, but fact was I ate whole pizzas by myself. I've been like that my whole life, up until about 2 years ago... NOW my metabolism is starting to slow down just a touch. :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

I've never had that problem, MM :rofl:

I've got the extra padding issue :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> I've never had that problem, MM :rofl:
> 
> I've got the extra padding issue :haha:

:rofl: me too with the extra padding... :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MackMomma8 said:


> This was me as a kid. I was a skinny girl. SKINNY. My mom used to make me butter-and-brown-sugar sandwiches on white bread just for the sheer calories. I wasn't a big eater, either. I didn't break 100lbs until the summer after my sophomore year in HS. For you UK girls, I was 15 and 102 lbs at 5'6". Everyone thought I was anorexic or bullemic, but fact was I ate whole pizzas by myself. I've been like that my whole life, up until about 2 years ago... NOW my metabolism is starting to slow down just a touch. :dohh:

This was me too. I have literally JUST at the age of 29 gained a healthy BMI! (but then I'm 5'10" which made the target that little bit harder to reach :( )


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> This was me as a kid. I was a skinny girl. SKINNY. My mom used to make me butter-and-brown-sugar sandwiches on white bread just for the sheer calories. I wasn't a big eater, either. I didn't break 100lbs until the summer after my sophomore year in HS. For you UK girls, I was 15 and 102 lbs at 5'6". Everyone thought I was anorexic or bullemic, but fact was I ate whole pizzas by myself. I've been like that my whole life, up until about 2 years ago... NOW my metabolism is starting to slow down just a touch. :dohh:
> 
> This was me too. I have literally JUST at the age of 29 gained a healthy BMI! (but then I'm 5'10" which made the target that little bit harder to reach :( )Click to expand...

Ditto!! I just reached 130lbs a little over a year ago. I'm 5'9"!! Holla at the tall girls!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

I will give you girls a couple of my pounds, then :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

I think I must have the XL padding then :rofl: Keeps me warm in the winter :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Oh... and DH and I decided to wait another year before TTC... we are so tired after the wedding, and this last year we got a dog, moved and renovated a new house... it has been pretty crazy. And with me going back to school we thought an extra year would be a better idea.
> 
> So now I won't be an autumn acorn... but you guys are so fun can I stay?
> 
> omg. Please don't leave!! :cry:Click to expand...

LOL! Thank you ladies! glad I can stay! :)


----------



## babyb54

Was talking to DH about babies cloud9: it never gets old :cloud9:) and I teased that maybe he'll just have to start doin' me in Chicago (not this weekend, but next) and he responded, "I just might have to" with a serious face. Hmmmm, I don't think that'll line up with o'ing, but could this mean we might start trying even sooner..? :winkwink:

I didn't press for clarification tonight but tomorrow when I pack I do believe I will be bringing along some sexy outfits... :rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

*babyb54* Have fun this weekend and good luck!

I convinced DH to go to the baby store with me yesterday :) I have a $10 off your next $30 purchase coupon I have to use by the end of the month or it expires. Well I couldn't find anything yesterday. But, when I came home I looked online at a carseat we seen there and then other carseats too :haha: I showed one to him that I liked. It has racing stripes so he thinks it's perfect! It's so cute to see him get excited about being a daddy :yipee:

I came across another I have to share for *MackMomma* it's called "Little Hoot"
Click here for Little Hoot!


----------



## pixie23

MackMomma8 said:


> This was me as a kid. I was a skinny girl. SKINNY. My mom used to make me butter-and-brown-sugar sandwiches on white bread just for the sheer calories. I wasn't a big eater, either. I didn't break 100lbs until the summer after my sophomore year in HS. For you UK girls, I was 15 and 102 lbs at 5'6". Everyone thought I was anorexic or bullemic, but fact was I ate whole pizzas by myself. I've been like that my whole life, up until about 2 years ago... NOW my metabolism is starting to slow down just a touch. :dohh:

That was totally me. I lived in San Antonio, which was the fattest city at the time. In high school I was 5'4" and barely 100 lbs, I was teased for being so skinny, but I too would eat an entire pizza by myself. I was grossly skinny in middle school; I was about 5' tall in 6th grade and weighed about 65lbs, which is super skinny. My moms side of the family has trouble putting on too much weight, we have really high metabolisms, but I'm not positive I got those genes, a couple more years and I'll know for sure. Last year I was pushing 140 (I think I put on my married weight!!!), but I've definately worked on it and slimmed back down to a reasonable weight :happydance:. I wouldn't mind being a little taller since DH is 6'3", but I enjoy being short and I'm already the tallest girl in my immediate family!


----------



## Sichimi

BabyMaybe917 said:


> *babyb54* Have fun this weekend and good luck!
> 
> I convinced DH to go to the baby store with me yesterday :) I have a $10 off your next $30 purchase coupon I have to use by the end of the month or it expires. Well I couldn't find anything yesterday. But, when I came home I looked online at a carseat we seen there and then other carseats too :haha: I showed one to him that I liked. It has racing stripes so he thinks it's perfect! It's so cute to see him get excited about being a daddy :yipee:
> 
> I came across another I have to share for *MackMomma* it's called "Little Hoot"
> Click here for Little Hoot!


I wish i could be you. :cry::cry: I have not had success in convicing my DH to go to any place for future baby. He always told me "too early too early" :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babynewbie

:haha: im another with extra padding :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

Sichimi said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> *babyb54* Have fun this weekend and good luck!
> 
> I convinced DH to go to the baby store with me yesterday :) I have a $10 off your next $30 purchase coupon I have to use by the end of the month or it expires. Well I couldn't find anything yesterday. But, when I came home I looked online at a carseat we seen there and then other carseats too :haha: I showed one to him that I liked. It has racing stripes so he thinks it's perfect! It's so cute to see him get excited about being a daddy :yipee:
> 
> I came across another I have to share for *MackMomma* it's called "Little Hoot"
> Click here for Little Hoot!
> 
> 
> I wish i could be you. :cry::cry: I have not had success in convicing my DH to go to any place for future baby. He always told me "too early too early" :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry your oh is being difficult, maybe you could go with some friends to the shops instead?


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:

Ive been really busy, so not been able to come on here :nope:

Just gonna catch up now over a coffee! :coffee:


----------



## KellyC75

Gotta go back to page 248! :coffee:

Gonna have to do it later, as DS1 has rung, he NEEDS me to go NOW & buy him some new shoes for work!!! :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls :wave:
> 
> Ive been really busy, so not been able to come on here :nope:
> 
> Just gonna catch up now over a coffee! :coffee:

glad you're back :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

pixie23 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> This was me as a kid. I was a skinny girl. SKINNY. My mom used to make me butter-and-brown-sugar sandwiches on white bread just for the sheer calories. I wasn't a big eater, either. I didn't break 100lbs until the summer after my sophomore year in HS. For you UK girls, I was 15 and 102 lbs at 5'6". Everyone thought I was anorexic or bullemic, but fact was I ate whole pizzas by myself. I've been like that my whole life, up until about 2 years ago... NOW my metabolism is starting to slow down just a touch. :dohh:
> 
> That was totally me. I lived in San Antonio, which was the fattest city at the time. In high school I was 5'4" and barely 100 lbs, I was teased for being so skinny, but I too would eat an entire pizza by myself. I was grossly skinny in middle school; I was about 5' tall in 6th grade and weighed about 65lbs, which is super skinny. My moms side of the family has trouble putting on too much weight, we have really high metabolisms, but I'm not positive I got those genes, a couple more years and I'll know for sure. Last year I was pushing 140 (I think I put on my married weight!!!), but I've definately worked on it and slimmed back down to a reasonable weight :happydance:. I wouldn't mind being a little taller since DH is 6'3", but I enjoy being short and I'm already the tallest girl in my immediate family!Click to expand...

Wish I had y'all's genes! I was always an extra padding kind of girl. In HS I was 5'9 and nearly 170... I worked out for at least 2 hours every day (sports), too.. though I ate crappy (who doesn't in HS?) so that probably had something to do with it. :dohh:

Now I'm closer to around 138, but I still have to work out regularly and try to eat ~65% good to stay there. Not going to lie, I'm a little worried about how much (and how easily) I might blow up with LO#1! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Sichimi said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> *babyb54* Have fun this weekend and good luck!
> 
> I convinced DH to go to the baby store with me yesterday :) I have a $10 off your next $30 purchase coupon I have to use by the end of the month or it expires. Well I couldn't find anything yesterday. But, when I came home I looked online at a carseat we seen there and then other carseats too :haha: I showed one to him that I liked. It has racing stripes so he thinks it's perfect! It's so cute to see him get excited about being a daddy :yipee:
> 
> 
> I wish i could be you. :cry::cry: I have not had success in convicing my DH to go to any place for future baby. He always told me "too early too early" :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

My DH shows excitement about a LO through conversation, but I doubt very much I could get him into a baby store yet, haha. I can barely get him to talk seriously about names yet because it's "too soon". I wouldn't jab your DH too much for not wanting to do the shopping part yet.. remember they don't enjoy shopping as much as we do, or spending money, nor do they go gahgah over cutelittleomgpinchyourcheeks baby stuff. :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Was talking to DH about babies cloud9: it never gets old :cloud9:) and I teased that maybe he'll just have to start doin' me in Chicago (not this weekend, but next) and he responded, "I just might have to" with a serious face. Hmmmm, I don't think that'll line up with o'ing, but could this mean we might start trying even sooner..? :winkwink:
> 
> I didn't press for clarification tonight but tomorrow when I pack I do believe I will be bringing along some sexy outfits... :rofl:

Eeeeekkk!!! Girl, pick out something black and sexy and get ready to do some funky baby-makin'. :sex: Bow-chika-wow-woowww :rofl:



babyb54 said:


> Sichimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> *babyb54* Have fun this weekend and good luck!
> 
> I convinced DH to go to the baby store with me yesterday :) I have a $10 off your next $30 purchase coupon I have to use by the end of the month or it expires. Well I couldn't find anything yesterday. But, when I came home I looked online at a carseat we seen there and then other carseats too :haha: I showed one to him that I liked. It has racing stripes so he thinks it's perfect! It's so cute to see him get excited about being a daddy :yipee:
> 
> 
> I wish i could be you. :cry::cry: I have not had success in convicing my DH to go to any place for future baby. He always told me "too early too early" :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH shows excitement about a LO through conversation, but I doubt very much I could get him into a baby store yet, haha. I can barely get him to talk seriously about names yet because it's "too soon". I wouldn't jab your DH too much for not wanting to do the shopping part yet.. remember they don't enjoy shopping as much as we do, or spending money, nor do they go gahgah over cutelittleomgpinchyourcheeks baby stuff. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah NO WAY am I ever gonna get my DH in a baby store. I don't even think that'll happen when I'm pregnant! To be fair, he hates ALL shopping. I don't even let him go to the grocery store with me, he's worse than a 5 year old. :rolleyes: But he does ooh and ahh over anything I show him online. :cloud9: He humors me.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Babymaybe, it's good that your dh is excited about baby shopping. That's half the battle. :thumbup: Mine was a little hesistant even when I was pregnant, mostly because he was nervous about being a father. Now he has no problem, and has even resigned (or accepted) the fact that I'm going to be talking about baby stuff even more now that we're planning on a second.

Trgirl, I'm glad you've decided to stay. :hugs: I really love our group of friends, and we should stick together despite our wtt/ttc/pg status. We might have to wait a while too, depending. I think my endometriosis is flaring up being off the pill, so I'll have to see what my gynocologist says in August. I hope she gives me the green light.

On another note, did any of your lo's become a restless eater around 4 1/2 months? She's never really set still, but now she seems so distracted by what's going, she can't be bothered.:haha: I have to chase the bottle around as she moves her head this way and that.


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Babymaybe, it's good that your dh is excited about baby shopping. That's half the battle. :thumbup: Mine was a little hesistant even when I was pregnant, mostly because he was nervous about being a father. Now he has no problem, and has even resigned (or accepted) the fact that I'm going to be talking about baby stuff even more now that we're planning on a second.
> 
> Trgirl, I'm glad you've decided to stay. :hugs: I really love our group of friends, and we should stick together despite our wtt/ttc/pg status. We might have to wait a while too, depending. I think my endometriosis is flaring up being off the pill, so I'll have to see what my gynocologist says in August. I hope she gives me the green light.
> 
> On another note, *did any of your lo's become a restless eater around 4 1/2 months? She's never really set still, but now she seems so distracted by what's going, she can't be bothered*.:haha: I have to chase the bottle around as she moves her head this way and that.

sounds like Rowan, he still does that now :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(


----------



## MackMomma8

kitty2385 said:


> hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(

:hug: I know how this feels... I was ranting about this in my journal a week or so ago. It always seems like the people who don't want babies are the ones getting pregnant!! Of course it's not a competition, but it's completely normal to be jealous!! :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Was talking to DH about babies cloud9: it never gets old :cloud9:) and I teased that maybe he'll just have to start doin' me in Chicago (not this weekend, but next) and he responded, "I just might have to" with a serious face. Hmmmm, I don't think that'll line up with o'ing, but could this mean we might start trying even sooner..? :winkwink:
> 
> I didn't press for clarification tonight but tomorrow when I pack I do believe I will be bringing along some sexy outfits... :rofl:
> 
> Eeeeekkk!!! Girl, pick out something black and sexy and get ready to do some funky baby-makin'. :sex: Bow-chika-wow-woowww :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

DH doesn't know what he signed up for when he made that little side remark; but he's going to wish he knew how to do it again! :rofl:




kitty2385 said:


> hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(

Aw, don't beat yourself up kitty! Totally normal to feel that way - I think we all have!! And MM is right - it does always seem that those who want it least (or at least are indifferent) get pregnant the fastest.. and that can be SO frustrating for those of us who are soooo broody but trying to make everything perfect, or having to convince our DHs, etc etc. :hugs: Let yourself be human!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wss :)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

kitty2385 said:


> hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(

:hugs: Completely understand how you feel. Don't worry it'll be your turn before you know it. I hope you are able to start trying soon!


----------



## babynewbie

kitty2385 said:


> hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(

:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> kitty2385 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(
> 
> :hugs: Completely understand how you feel. Don't worry it'll be your turn before you know it. I hope you are able to start trying soon!Click to expand...

it'll be you're turn soon and nobody knows how things will go, she might change her mind and it might not happen straight away, the average is 6 months but it can take up to a year, we all feel like that from time to time, I have several relatives who are pregnant and several other friends, you're time will come :hugs:


----------



## tyler85

Hi we are going to start trying in late November- but I am trying to move that forward a little bit! I am a teacher so am trying to make sure that I aim for a holidays baby. It is an ache inside right now- I just want a baby so much, I don't think my husband realises how much i need this!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Welcome Tyler85! :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

kitty2385 said:


> hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(

I think we've all been there. It's human nature to be jealous. Just know that you're making the right choice for you and your OH.


----------



## pixie23

Welcome Tyler85!


----------



## vaniilla

tyler85 said:


> Hi we are going to start trying in late November- but I am trying to move that forward a little bit! I am a teacher so am trying to make sure that I aim for a holidays baby. It is an ache inside right now- I just want a baby so much, I don't think my husband realises how much i need this!!

*Welcome to Autumn Acorns *


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome tyler85! We're a nice bunch of ladies who don't bite unless you ask nicely. :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

AH! So we got to London, our travel agent somehow didn't book our hotel... even though we paid it in full over a month ago... the hotel was really nice, they bought us dinner since it took them 2 hours to fix the problem... ( I think it help that I burst into tears) then we got a hotel accross the street... it has twin beds though.... it was challenging but we made it work nonetheless, course we didn't use the bed in the end..... :)

So how is everyone else tonight? We are only in London for a day and a half then heading up towards Scotland.. so we're going to the Tower of London tomorrow.. anyone have any other suggestions of interesting things to see?


----------



## tyler85

Thanks for your welcomes everybody! Just to introduce myself a little bit more-as I said I am a teacher, I am 25 and have been married for a year. Obviously desperate to ttc as soon as but have to wtt until November! I don't want to wait!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi tyler 85! :howdy:I'm a teacher too hoping for a May/June baby so I'll have all summer with :baby:. Welcome.


----------



## hakunamatata

WTTer of the Week votes due tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitty2385

Thanks ladies, your all so understanding that's why I love it here :) big hugs to you all xxx
And welcome Tyler xx


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Welcome Tyler85!!

Sorry Trgirl i've never been to london so i wouldn't know but i am jealous! I'm glad it sounds like you are having a great time!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I wanted to share a link to the thread i just posted... Jack has learned to sit unaided!! :cloud9: I'm super excited but at the same time i can't believe how fast he is growing! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/653934-so-proud.html


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Tyler! Please pm me your email so I can send you the newsletter.

Need more WTTer of the Week votes!!!!!!

WTTer of the Week is whoever you think deserves a special shout out for being an asset to the group! Please send me your weekly vote tonight along with a reason!!

Thanks for participating!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> Sichimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> *babyb54* Have fun this weekend and good luck!
> 
> I convinced DH to go to the baby store with me yesterday :) I have a $10 off your next $30 purchase coupon I have to use by the end of the month or it expires. Well I couldn't find anything yesterday. But, when I came home I looked online at a carseat we seen there and then other carseats too :haha: I showed one to him that I liked. It has racing stripes so he thinks it's perfect! It's so cute to see him get excited about being a daddy :yipee:
> 
> 
> I wish i could be you. :cry::cry: I have not had success in convicing my DH to go to any place for future baby. He always told me "too early too early" :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH shows excitement about a LO through conversation, but I doubt very much I could get him into a baby store yet, haha. I can barely get him to talk seriously about names yet because it's "too soon". I wouldn't jab your DH too much for not wanting to do the shopping part yet.. remember they don't enjoy shopping as much as we do, or spending money, nor do they go gahgah over cutelittleomgpinchyourcheeks baby stuff. :haha:Click to expand...

DH knows how I plan everything! He understands that I want to know prices and have items picked out before we even get a :bfp: Our niece is a year and a half old and it she's got him wrapped around her little finger :haha:. It's adorable! Having her around definetely helps. 



kitty2385 said:


> hi ladies im back, been hiding from BnB as im feeling overwhelmed. my best friend said she wants to try for a baby, even though last week she said she wouldnt have a baby with her current bf. and now this week shes trying. i just know she'll end up being pregnant before me and i should be happy about it, but im just being so selfish and thinking i want to be able to start trying now. i know its not a competition but it just made me want to cry. ugh, i should be happy for her but its hard :(

As the other ladies said it's completely natural to feel this way. Especially if you feel you're in a better position or more serious about having a baby than she is. I know several people that I feel shouldn't even try! It sounds terrible but it just seems as though they don't have their lives together like DH and I do. Yet, I'm the one who is waiting. I just have to remind myself that our LO will have a better life because DH and I are in a better place and prepared! 



tyler85 said:


> Thanks for your welcomes everybody! Just to introduce myself a little bit more-as I said I am a teacher, I am 25 and have been married for a year. Obviously desperate to ttc as soon as but have to wtt until November! I don't want to wait!

Welcome. I'm not a teacher but I am a nursing student and waiting so that hopefully LO will be born after graduation next May. I wish we could ttc sooner as well! This site will definetely help with the broodiness though. I joined in February and it seems like time has been flying since!


----------



## mouse_chicky

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I wanted to share a link to the thread i just posted... Jack has learned to sit unaided!! :cloud9: I'm super excited but at the same time i can't believe how fast he is growing!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/653934-so-proud.html

Yay Jack!!! They learn so fast.:happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I was bored and decided to reread the first few pages of this thread. Aww memories . . .:haha:

OT: I just have to say, I love it when my daughter smiles in her sleep!:sleep::)


----------



## kitty2385

yey iheartbaby! Xx


----------



## Shabutie

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I wanted to share a link to the thread i just posted... Jack has learned to sit unaided!! :cloud9: I'm super excited but at the same time i can't believe how fast he is growing!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/653934-so-proud.html

:happydance:

Amara has started doing this too, only the past 2 days, but can sit for quite a while. Its so strange to think how quick they are at learning how to do all these new things, Growing up too fast. And Jackson is such a cutie in the pics! 

:flower:


----------



## trgirl308

awww... your babies are so cute! I can't wait! :)

Good morning all! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## babynewbie

Aww Jackson is so cute! :)




hakunamatata said:


> WTTer of the Week votes due tonight!!!!!!!!

Ohhh bugger i forgot to do this!! :dohh: need to remember for next week!


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you are feeling better now Vaniila :hugs:



BlueHadeda said:


> I see some of you have a certain date you've chosen to start TTC'ing. How did you choose the date?

We have chosen to NTNP from August onward, it usually takes us over 6months to concieve. :baby:

We chose August+ because we are emigrating to Australia in March/April next year & really want/have to be there before any new LO's are born....Had to pay £1000 & wait 8/9months for our Daughters visa! (as she was born after we recieved our visas!):dohh:

Loved reading everyone elses reasons :coffee:





pichi said:


> well, i have no monies now haha. just paid solicitor fee's and house deposit :'( haha good part is though we get the keys tomorrow :)

Hope the move has gone well & your settling into your new home :flower:



skybluheaven said:


> Ughhhh I've been gone so long!!! The trip to california was long!!! Just now recovering and now may have to leave for New York in a weekish.

You jet setter you! :plane: Hope to see you on here again soon



trgirl308 said:


> So now I won't be an autumn acorn... but you guys are so fun can I stay?

We would be offended if you left us :friends:



tyler85 said:


> Hi we are going to start trying in late November- but I am trying to move that forward a little bit! I am a teacher so am trying to make sure that I aim for a holidays baby. It is an ache inside right now- I just want a baby so much, I don't think my husband realises how much i need this!!

Welcome :wave:



hakunamatata said:


> Need more WTTer of the Week votes!!!!!!
> 
> WTTer of the Week is whoever you think deserves a special shout out for being an asset to the group! Please send me your weekly vote tonight along with a reason!!
> 
> Thanks for participating!!!!!!!


I sent mine in really early this week, as I knew just who I wanted to vote for :winkwink: 

Cant wait to hear the results :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> Good morning all! Hope everyone has a great day!

Morning :wave:

Thanks for sending me your wedding photos :wedding: Looks like you had a great day

You look stunning :kiss:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> WTTer of the Week votes due tonight!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh bugger i forgot to do this!! :dohh: need to remember for next week!Click to expand...


Still send your vote to Hakunamatata, she may not have a result yet :thumbup:

I try & send mine early, otherwise i'd forget too :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> WTTer of the Week votes due tonight!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh bugger i forgot to do this!! :dohh: need to remember for next week!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still send your vote to Hakunamatata, she may not have a result yet :thumbup:
> 
> I try & send mine early, otherwise i'd forget too :dohh:Click to expand...

Ooh ook worth a try lol :thumbup:


----------



## babymakestwo

Hi ladies :flower:

May I join you? I'm a single gal, 26 years old (eek) aiming to begin TTC in Aug/Sept with a donor (which I still need to find one of... :dohh:)

I've wanted to be a mummy for years and years, and a couple of years ago started considering doing this on my own.

I'm waiting til Aug/Sept as I am having an operation next month and won't be able to drive for a few weeks.

Have read some of this thread, you all seem lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Hi babymakestwo :wave:


----------



## pichi

hey girls - hi new peoples :haha:

well, we have the house keys - i am sitting in my parents feeling useless looking after Pixie while my OH cracks on with the decorating of the house. we're staying at my parents for a week more till we can tank on with getting paint done and carpet put down :) Pixie is just now sleeping so i get a wee seat :haha:

babymakestwo; i'd say you're a very brave woman taking on the ttc'ing on your own.


----------



## vaniilla

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I wanted to share a link to the thread i just posted... Jack has learned to sit unaided!! :cloud9: I'm super excited but at the same time i can't believe how fast he is growing!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/653934-so-proud.html

thats really cute :flower: they crawling comes after sitting unaided, what a clever boy :)



trgirl308 said:


> AH! So we got to London, our travel agent somehow didn't book our hotel... even though we paid it in full over a month ago... the hotel was really nice, they bought us dinner since it took them 2 hours to fix the problem... ( I think it help that I burst into tears) then we got a hotel accross the street... it has twin beds though.... it was challenging but we made it work nonetheless, course we didn't use the bed in the end..... :)
> 
> So how is everyone else tonight? We are only in London for a day and a half then heading up towards Scotland.. so we're going to the Tower of London tomorrow.. anyone have any other suggestions of interesting things to see?

sorry to hear they messed up your booking, travel agents can be so useless sometimes! glad to hear that they got you dinner :) 



KellyC75 said:


> Hope you are feeling better now Vaniila :hugs:
> thanks hun :hugs: hope you're feeling better too
> 
> 
> 
> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> I see some of you have a certain date you've chosen to start TTC'ing. How did you choose the date?
> 
> We have chosen to NTNP from August onward, it usually takes us over 6months to concieve. :baby:
> 
> We chose August+ because we are emigrating to Australia in March/April next year & really want/have to be there before any new LO's are born....Had to pay £1000 & wait 8/9months for our Daughters visa! (as she was born after we recieved our visas!):dohh:
> 
> Loved reading everyone elses reasons :coffee:Click to expand...



thats so exiting!!! I wish I was moving to live abroad, you're really brave making the move :flower: If I could convince oh to move I would, but he's too close to everyone here I guess, I hope the move goes well for you next year :hugs:



babymakestwo said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> May I join you? I'm a single gal, 26 years old (eek) aiming to begin TTC in Aug/Sept with a donor (which I still need to find one of... :dohh:)
> 
> I've wanted to be a mummy for years and years, and a couple of years ago started considering doing this on my own.
> 
> I'm waiting til Aug/Sept as I am having an operation next month and won't be able to drive for a few weeks.
> 
> Have read some of this thread, you all seem lovely. :thumbup:

Welcome to Autumn Acorns :happydance:  I hope your operation goes well :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

babymakestwo said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> May I join you? I'm a single gal, 26 years old (eek) aiming to begin TTC in Aug/Sept with a donor (which I still need to find one of... :dohh:)
> 
> I've wanted to be a mummy for years and years, and a couple of years ago started considering doing this on my own.
> 
> I'm waiting til Aug/Sept as I am having an operation next month and won't be able to drive for a few weeks.
> 
> Have read some of this thread, you all seem lovely. :thumbup:

Welcome :wave: Lovely to have you join us


----------



## hakunamatata

This week's WTT'er of the Week is TRGIRL308!!!!!! 

We love you because you always find time for us, even during your wedding and honeymoon!!! 
You have amazing dedication to our group!!!
You are fun to talk to, and we hope you enjoy your honeymoon!

Honorable Mention goes to Babymaybe!!! You are sweet and lovely to talk to, and you're always there for the girls and giving out hugs!​


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Woohoo! Congrats trgirl and Babymaybe!! :thumbup:


----------



## skybluheaven

Gahhhhh so many weddings...and even our groups first BFP!!!! WOW things are moving along like crazy!!!!

Still no AF here...she is now 9 days late!!!! Grrrrrr I hate this irregular cycle thing!!!

Ok fill me in...how is everyone????

Can't remember if I posted the results from Kyas 9 month appointment here or just in FB SG.

Height is in 97% wow she's long!!!

She finally gained enough weight to be in the 50% for her age...however since she is so tall she is only in like the 35% for her height....but this is better than the previous 25% for age and 5% for height.

She is as tall as the average one and a half year old!!! Just another inch or 2 and she will be half my height!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to all the new people! We have a newsletter that goes out on Saturdays. If you would like to receive the email, PM me your email address.

Votes for WTT'er of the Week are due Fridays and announced on Saturdays. We pick a special lady in the group who is recognized for being a wonderful member of our group. Votes should include a reason or two so that it can be mentioned in the announcement.

There is a private, secret group on Facebook. If you want to join, let any of us know. It is not visible to others and has no identifying marks as a WTT/TTC group. It's another great way to chat and to see photos, etc. Also, if you have been with the group for a while and haven't joined the Facebook group yet and would like to, also let us know.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I wanted to share a link to the thread i just posted... Jack has learned to sit unaided!! :cloud9: I'm super excited but at the same time i can't believe how fast he is growing!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/653934-so-proud.html

I should have included this in the newsletter!! :dohh: :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

So DH and I DTD last night. :sex: Right as we, *ahem*, commenced the activity, I realized that someone didn't have a love glove on. I thought to myself YAY!!! :happydance: :spermy: But then after 20 seconds or so, DH said that we had to put a glove on. :dohh: But the good thing is he's still on board with autumn TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So there may have been some pre-cum?! :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> So there may have been some pre-cum?! :wohoo:

Mrs Gibbo! TMI :sick: TMI :sick: TMI :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs Gibbo said:


> So there may have been some pre-cum?! :wohoo:

I hope so!!! :muaha::headspin::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> So DH and I DTD last night. :sex: Right as we, *ahem*, commenced the activity, I realized that someone didn't have a love glove on. I thought to myself YAY!!! :happydance: :spermy: But then after 20 seconds or so, DH said that we had to put a glove on. :dohh: But the good thing is he's still on board with autumn TTC. :thumbup:

A 'love glove'.....Love it! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week is TRGIRL308!!!!!!
> 
> We love you because you always find time for us, even during your wedding and honeymoon!!!
> You have amazing dedication to our group!!!
> You are fun to talk to, and we hope you enjoy your honeymoon!
> 
> Honorable Mention goes to Babymaybe!!! You are sweet and lovely to talk to, and you're always there for the girls and giving out hugs!​

:wohoo: Congratulations :wohoo:

Thanks for the fab newsletter HM :flower:


----------



## skybluheaven

Thank goodness for me im allergic to most forms of birth control lol


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> So there may have been some pre-cum?! :wohoo:
> 
> I hope so!!! :muaha::headspin::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:Click to expand...

I'm rooting for you HM!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## skybluheaven

*5 days left on chat war....then we change up the groups and do it once more....so if any new people wanna play then send me a pm...its a great way foreveryone to get to know each other!!!*


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think us girls in Group B are just chat happy :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats trgirl and babymaybe!:happydance:

Welcome babymakestwo! :flower:

Okay, queens of the multi-quote, help me. When I press quote on someone's post, it directs me to the post section and won't let me quote anyone else. :shrug:

Anywho, I know where you're coming from, Hakunamatata. I never remind DH to wrap it up but somehow he always remembers, yet he forgets to take out the trash.:haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

skybluheaven said:


> *5 days left on chat war....then we change up the groups and do it once more....so if any new people wanna play then send me a pm...its a great way foreveryone to get to know each other!!!*

I kind of want to try it, but I don't think I'm on when you all are. Plus I'm afraid I wouldn't contribute that much. Maybe I could be counted as half a person when you're trying to make the teams even, to be fair.:rofl:


----------



## kitty2385

Well done!! And mrs gibbo!!! How very rude haha. Love glove is a cool term I love it hehehe xx


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats trgirl and babymaybe!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome babymakestwo! :flower:
> 
> Okay, queens of the multi-quote, help me. When I press quote on someone's post, it directs me to the post section and won't let me quote anyone else. :shrug:
> 
> Anywho, I know where you're coming from, Hakunamatata. I never remind DH to wrap it up but somehow he always remembers, yet he forgets to take out the trash.:haha:

I only just learnt this a few days ago! next to the quote button is the "+ button, clicking on that will let you quote more than one person, on the last quote you want to make press the regular quote button and it'll take you to 'advanced post' and all the other quotes will appear too :D


----------



## trgirl308

OMG! You guys are hilarious! Thank you so much for voting for me. :)

It makes me so happy!

DH is in the shower now... so I have a few minutes to catch up!

LMAO at that he can't remember to take out the trash, but he remembers to put a glove on... so true!!!!

We are back in our twin bed hotel room now... god I actually hope it'll be an early night, cuz that was really uncomfortable last night.. and how do you get the little DTD icon, it is so cute!

Oh and we might TTC earlier than a year, but we will have a much better idea once we get home and see how school and work go for me... and fun stuff like that, so we never know!


----------



## trgirl308

KellyC75 said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all! Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Morning :wave:
> 
> Thanks for sending me your wedding photos :wedding: Looks like you had a great day
> 
> You look stunning :kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you very much! I am glad you liked them. :) :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Under the advanced option, click on "more," and there's a whole slew of cute and suggestive emoticons.:thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Has anyone been watching the show "My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding"? What do you think of it? The commercials make it seem like a big party, but I kind of question their culture's disrespect of women. Any thoughts?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Okay I'm going to try and catch up girls! Sorry if it's a bit of a long comment!

iHeartbaby#1 congrats on LO sitting up. That's so exciting!!! :happydance:


hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week is TRGIRL308!!!!!!
> We love you because you always find time for us, even during your wedding and honeymoon!!!
> You have amazing dedication to our group!!!
> You are fun to talk to, and we hope you enjoy your honeymoon!
> Honorable Mention goes to Babymaybe!!! You are sweet and lovely to talk to, and you're always there for the girls and giving out hugs!​

Aww I'm blushing... thanks girls! I forgot to vote :dohh: but TRGIRL308 definetely deserves it with her dedication to our group!!! Hope you're enjoying your honeymoon still :) 


skybluheaven said:


> *5 days left on chat war....then we change up the groups and do it once more....so if any new people wanna play then send me a pm...its a great way foreveryone to get to know each other!!!*

I don't think I've heard this mentioned what exactly is chat war?


mouse_chicky said:


> Has anyone been watching the show "My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding"? What do you think of it? The commercials make it seem like a big party, but I kind of question their culture's disrespect of women. Any thoughts?

I've been wanting to watch it but somehow always forget when it's on! I'll have to try and remember next time.
:rofl: about love glove comments :)
Welcome to the group babymakestwo!


----------



## pixie23

Welcome babymakestwo!

Congrats trgirl!

I have watched the show My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding once before, it was very interesting, but as I only saw one episode and know nothing more of gypsys I don't have an opinion on the matter yet, though their lifestyle is very intriguing!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies,

I would love to join your group. DH and I have had 5 MC's since March 2010, after the 3rd we had testing which came back with me having Coeliac Disease and DH having a Chromosome Balanced Translocation (14 & 15). They have tild us we have a 1 in 4 chance each time we conceive.

We are WTT til we are in Europe ( hopefully conceive in Paris...would be so romantic) we leave the 21st Sep and return 27th Oct. So AF should come around the 12th Oct and O around the 22nd. I am currently taking Elevit, Folic Acid and Cartia (baby asprin) and have started using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor, I will also be taking Soy Isoflavones CD 3-7...

Well enough about me, look forward to talking to you all and getting to know you while we wait..:thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would love to join your group. DH and I have had 5 MC's since March 2010, after the 3rd we had testing which came back with me having Coeliac Disease and DH having a Chromosome Balanced Translocation (14 & 15). They have tild us we have a 1 in 4 chance each time we conceive.
> 
> We are WTT til we are in Europe ( hopefully conceive in Paris...would be so romantic) we leave the 21st Sep and return 27th Oct. So AF should come around the 12th Oct and O around the 22nd. I am currently taking Elevit, Folic Acid and Cartia (baby asprin) and have started using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor, I will also be taking Soy Isoflavones CD 3-7...
> 
> Well enough about me, look forward to talking to you all and getting to know you while we wait..:thumbup:

Welcome to the group! That sounds like a really great trip, and would be a nice story to tell your kids later!


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Welcome missredknob (what made you pick that username! :shrug: Or mayby I shouldnt ask :haha:) Its good to have you join us :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome missredknob! I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

pixie23 said:


> Welcome babymakestwo!
> 
> Congrats trgirl!
> 
> I have watched the show My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding once before, it was very interesting, but as I only saw one episode and know nothing more of gypsys I don't have an opinion on the matter yet, though their lifestyle is very intriguing!

The show can be addicting. I wonder how much of their lifestyle is actually portrayed accurately. I don't know about gypsies either.


----------



## KellyC75

It sure is hot here in the Uk right now! :coolio:


----------



## kitty2385

yep kelly its way too hot for me! went for a walk to the shop before, about 5 minute round trip and it was just sweaty and hot!!! lol 

Me and the OH are quitting smoking tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We decided its too expensive and it will help TTC too so we have 6 cigarettes left for today and then that'll be it hopefully! FXed!! Send me lots of will power please!! 

:D xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck kitty! You can do it! Ask mackmomma for tips; she's quit for over 2 months now. Go her.


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> yep kelly its way too hot for me! went for a walk to the shop before, about 5 minute round trip and it was just sweaty and hot!!! lol
> 
> Me and the OH are quitting smoking tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We decided its too expensive and it will help TTC too so we have 6 cigarettes left for today and then that'll be it hopefully! FXed!! Send me lots of will power please!!
> 
> :D xxx

Good luck with quitting ~ I gave up smoking about 9 years ago, as soon as I found out I was expecting DS2 :thumbup: 

I could never smoke in pregnancy :nope:


----------



## kitty2385

i could never smoke during pregnancy either, i saw a woman the other day who was saying how she had 2 weeks left of being pregnant and i was aww how lovely, then she started smoking! i was so shocked i got tears in my eyes!


----------



## babynewbie

Welcome to the group Miss Redknob :wave:

And good luck with quitting kitty :hugs:


----------



## tyler85

I was just wondering if you dtd and he isn't wearing anything (but doesn't finish in you) can you still get pregnant? I know that is a bit of a silly question, but last week me and my DH did it twice w/o using anything- we used the good old withdrawal method-is there any way I could be pregnant?


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Tyler85 - perfectly possible. OH and I got caught out when the condom came off inside me (sorry for TMI) and we didn't think anything had come out. tiniest bit did and even though I took the morning after pill and we still got pregnant.

xx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Hi All,

It's been ages! I'm SO sorry for not being on for a while, I've been uber busy with wedding stuff!

Anyways - update from me, I've got to call the Doctor's tomorrow so I can make an appointment to get my implant removed :)

I was watching Friends earlier (the one where Rachel has her baby) and started crying lol, text OH to tell him (he's working at Glastonbury) and he told me to get it taken out so my body is completely ready for when we start TTC

So happy and emotional right now!!

Hope you're all well 

xxx


----------



## tyler85

Thanks Stacey-Anne- heres hoping then!Also I feel quite tired and have a kind of dull ache in my belly. But that may be AF on its way? My cycle is not regular at all it can range from 18 days-40+, which really makes me worry about conceiving.


----------



## KellyC75

tyler85 said:


> I was just wondering if you dtd and he isn't wearing anything (but doesn't finish in you) can you still get pregnant? I know that is a bit of a silly question, but last week me and my DH did it twice w/o using anything- we used the good old withdrawal method-is there any way I could be pregnant?

There is a chance, yes....:baby: However its obviously a small chance

Are you late for AF? :witch:



Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been ages! I'm SO sorry for not being on for a while, I've been uber busy with wedding stuff!
> 
> Anyways - update from me, I've got to call the Doctor's tomorrow so I can make an appointment to get my implant removed :)
> 
> I was watching Friends earlier (the one where Rachel has her baby) and started crying lol, text OH to tell him (he's working at Glastonbury) and he told me to get it taken out so my body is completely ready for when we start TTC
> 
> So happy and emotional right now!!
> 
> Hope you're all well
> 
> xxx

Great to hear from you :wave: 

Good luck getting your implant removed :winkwink:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

I'm petrified lol xx


----------



## babynewbie

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been ages! I'm SO sorry for not being on for a while, I've been uber busy with wedding stuff!
> 
> Anyways - update from me, I've got to call the Doctor's tomorrow so I can make an appointment to get my implant removed :)
> 
> I was watching Friends earlier (the one where Rachel has her baby) and started crying lol, text OH to tell him (he's working at Glastonbury) and he told me to get it taken out so my body is completely ready for when we start TTC
> 
> So happy and emotional right now!!
> 
> Hope you're all well
> 
> xxx

Hi hun :wave:

Im making an appointment this week to have my implant removed aswell :D Cant wait! Although a bit nervous lol hated having it put in!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hahahaha! Mine's coming out on WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## babynewbie

:happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would love to join your group. DH and I have had 5 MC's since March 2010, after the 3rd we had testing which came back with me having Coeliac Disease and DH having a Chromosome Balanced Translocation (14 & 15). They have tild us we have a 1 in 4 chance each time we conceive.
> 
> We are WTT til we are in Europe ( hopefully conceive in Paris...would be so romantic) we leave the 21st Sep and return 27th Oct. So AF should come around the 12th Oct and O around the 22nd. I am currently taking Elevit, Folic Acid and Cartia (baby asprin) and have started using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor, I will also be taking Soy Isoflavones CD 3-7...
> 
> Well enough about me, look forward to talking to you all and getting to know you while we wait..:thumbup:

Welcome to the group! So sorry to hear of your losses I admire your courage to keep trying for what you want! I can't imagine how hard it would be to go through one let alone so many. :hugs:



kitty2385 said:


> yep kelly its way too hot for me! went for a walk to the shop before, about 5 minute round trip and it was just sweaty and hot!!! lol
> 
> Me and the OH are quitting smoking tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We decided its too expensive and it will help TTC too so we have 6 cigarettes left for today and then that'll be it hopefully! FXed!! Send me lots of will power please!!
> 
> :D xxx

Good luck with quitting! Not only is smoking bad for you and an LO but also think about how much each pack costs... you could buy a onesie or wipes for the cost of a pack!!! :)



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hahahaha! Mine's coming out on WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Yay for those getting their implants out. Woo hoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Woohoo congrats ladies :) 

I think i'm gonna talk to my OH and see if i can stop taking my pill beginning July.


----------



## KellyC75

Yey for all the implant removals! :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would love to join your group. DH and I have had 5 MC's since March 2010, after the 3rd we had testing which came back with me having Coeliac Disease and DH having a Chromosome Balanced Translocation (14 & 15). They have tild us we have a 1 in 4 chance each time we conceive.
> 
> We are WTT til we are in Europe ( hopefully conceive in Paris...would be so romantic) we leave the 21st Sep and return 27th Oct. So AF should come around the 12th Oct and O around the 22nd. I am currently taking Elevit, Folic Acid and Cartia (baby asprin) and have started using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor, I will also be taking Soy Isoflavones CD 3-7...
> 
> Well enough about me, look forward to talking to you all and getting to know you while we wait..:thumbup:

*I'm sorry for your losses  welcome to Autumn Acorns *



mouse_chicky said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome babymakestwo!
> 
> Congrats trgirl!
> 
> I have watched the show My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding once before, it was very interesting, but as I only saw one episode and know nothing more of gypsys I don't have an opinion on the matter yet, though their lifestyle is very intriguing!
> 
> The show can be addicting. I wonder how much of their lifestyle is actually portrayed accurately. I don't know about gypsies either.Click to expand...

*I also wonder this about the show, I always think where do they keep all their clothes!!!! oh says thats why their clothes are so skimpy  *


KellyC75 said:


> It sure is hot here in the Uk right now! :coolio:

*It sure is! I've got a slight tan from today lol *



kitty2385 said:


> yep kelly its way too hot for me! went for a walk to the shop before, about 5 minute round trip and it was just sweaty and hot!!! lol
> 
> Me and the OH are quitting smoking tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We decided its too expensive and it will help TTC too so we have 6 cigarettes left for today and then that'll be it hopefully! FXed!! Send me lots of will power please!!
> 
> :D xxx

*good luck with quitting smoking!! sending lots of will power your way, just think, no cigarettes = more fertile and healthy *



tyler85 said:


> I was just wondering if you dtd and he isn't wearing anything (but doesn't finish in you) can you still get pregnant? I know that is a bit of a silly question, but last week me and my DH did it twice w/o using anything- we used the good old withdrawal method-is there any way I could be pregnant?

*yep you still can! even the pre-cum stuff has sperm in it *


iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Woohoo congrats ladies :)
> 
> I think i'm gonna talk to my OH and see if i can stop taking my pill beginning July.

*hopefully your oh goes along with it *

good luck to the ladies having the implant out!! they completely messed up mine when I was taking it out as the two doctors were rubbish! a decent one had it out in a couple of minutes! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Just changed some of my signatures :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Hey all! Yes today was a gorgeous day in the UK! We arrived in York and had a nice little dinner at the Old White Swan, after London this city is really gorgeous, cute and quiet!

And we have king size bed... lots of fun will be had tonight!

Yay for those getting the implants out! 

We decided to postpone TTC a little, but haven't yet decided if we will jump to NTNP in August..... 

Tomorrow is Scotland!!!!! So excited!


----------



## KellyC75

Have fun Nancy :happydance::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## pixie23

Good luck to all getting their implants out! One step closer to TTC!


----------



## Shabutie

Ooo Have fun Nancy in Scotland, and in your Kingsize Bed :sex: Even if it's just stretching out, after having to have twin beds :haha:


----------



## SaMa86

:yipee:Yay for all the girls having their implants removed! :yipee: I keep looking at my pill packets and saying "only 2 of you buggers left!":haha:

How's everybodys day been? Mine's been poop...spent this lovely day cooped up at work. Think I'm getting a bit too emotional and broody...there's pregnant women everywhere in the shopping centre I work in at the minute!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been ages! I'm SO sorry for not being on for a while, I've been uber busy with wedding stuff!
> 
> Anyways - update from me, I've got to call the Doctor's tomorrow so I can make an appointment to get my implant removed :)
> 
> I was watching Friends earlier (the one where Rachel has her baby) and started crying lol, text OH to tell him (he's working at Glastonbury) and he told me to get it taken out so my body is completely ready for when we start TTC
> 
> So happy and emotional right now!!
> 
> Hope you're all well
> 
> xxx

:haha: I always get teary when sitcoms have births. Although I always wonder, where does the baby go after that episode? Often you never see it again. Good luck with the wedding stuff. It's time consuming and overwhelming, but completely fabulous. :)


KellyC75 said:


> Yey for all the implant removals! :wohoo:

WSS:thumbup:


tyler85 said:


> Thanks Stacey-Anne- heres hoping then!Also I feel quite tired and have a kind of dull ache in my belly. But that may be AF on its way? My cycle is not regular at all it can range from 18 days-40+, which really makes me worry about conceiving.

It's hard not to symptom spot when there might even be the smallest chance. AF, pregnant?:shrug: Big :hugs: during your inevitable 2WW.


iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Woohoo congrats ladies :)
> 
> I think i'm gonna talk to my OH and see if i can stop taking my pill beginning July.

Yay! :happydance: I hope your cycle regulates itself quickly.


KellyC75 said:


> Just changed some of my signatures :thumbup:

Nice. I need to go on lilypie. It seems they have a nice size option, so you can fit in several tickers. BTW, can you pm me the link to your small wtt autumn acorn sign? Thanks!


trgirl308 said:


> Hey all! Yes today was a gorgeous day in the UK! We arrived in York and had a nice little dinner at the Old White Swan, after London this city is really gorgeous, cute and quiet!
> 
> And we have king size bed... lots of fun will be had tonight!
> 
> Yay for those getting the implants out!
> 
> We decided to postpone TTC a little, but haven't yet decided if we will jump to NTNP in August.....
> 
> Tomorrow is Scotland!!!!! So excited!

Oh, I'm loving following your honeymoon adventure. Must travel abroad someday. Yay for the king bed, much more room to manuever. :haha: Also, I think you'll know when it's right to ttc. No need to set a date in stone.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yuck, work, SaMa86. :growlmad: Don't they know it's summer?:haha: Also the perfect season for the amount of preggos walking about to multiply.

:hugs: I hope you feel better.


----------



## trgirl308

OMG! The king bed is actually two twins stuck together! But... still better... and we only noticed after so it's all good. :) 

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Kara is finally asleep. :) As I caught up on Sims-playing. :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls, thanks for the warm welcome. My DH gave me that name when he met me, his isn't much better (Sir Juggsalot..:haha:). I would love to join the FB page who do I need to message, oh and are you guys still playing the games??


----------



## KellyC75

Mouse_chicky ~ I got the code from someone else on here, cant remember who now? :shrug:

I know it took me a while to get it to work ~ Hopefully someone can help :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies! I'm baaaaaack... (no ring :cry: )

you'll have to forgive me if I don't catch up on the week's worth of posts...anything exciting I need to know (guess it'll be in the newsletter)!?!?

10 weeks to my next holiday, which means 10 weeks to TTC :D


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi girls, thanks for the warm welcome. My DH gave me that name when he met me, his isn't much better (Sir Juggsalot..:haha:). I would love to join the FB page who do I need to message, oh and are you guys still playing the games??

PM Hakuna Matata with your email address and let her know who you are on Facebook and she'll add you to the group! :happydance:
PS Sir Juggsalot :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Mrs Gibbo


----------



## kitty2385

ooh ur honeymoon sounds so good, very jealous about now hehe. 

As for quitting smoking, i have an appointment with the stop smoking nurse on 30th to discuss quitting properly and with some nicotine replacement so that i find it easier to quit for good. I have only had 2 cigs today though, so i have started on the cutting down so that i can quit very soon :) thanks for the support everyone :D xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

kitty2385 said:


> As for quitting smoking, i have an appointment with the stop smoking nurse on 30th to discuss quitting properly and with some nicotine replacement so that i find it easier to quit for good. I have only had 2 cigs today though, so i have started on the cutting down so that i can quit very soon :) thanks for the support everyone :D xx

Hurrah for the cutting down! :thumbup: I've managed to get down to one a day (unless I go for a drink!) Nearly ex-smokers of the world unite! :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

anniepie, sorry there was no ring. :nope: Maybe he has something specific up his sleeves later.:thumbup: Here's hoping.:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

WOW, I haven't caught up on this thread in a while. Had to get a new home computer. 

Love you girls, and I'm still around!! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Glad to see you back again mackmomma...It has gone a little bit quiet here lately! :hugs:

But at least I dont have to catch up on 10 pages when I get back from a day out! :haha:



anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm baaaaaack... (no ring :cry: )
> 
> you'll have to forgive me if I don't catch up on the week's worth of posts...anything exciting I need to know (guess it'll be in the newsletter)!?!?
> 
> 10 weeks to my next holiday, which means 10 weeks to TTC :D

Welcome back ~ Sorry there was no ring :nope:

They say good things come to those that wait :winkwink:


----------



## MackMomma8

Okay, so I posted this in my journal, but I'm going to Xpost it here because it's all I can think about right now. :haha: From my journal - _

I've gotten 2 psychic readings. One from Gail (pyschic123) and one from Jenny Renny. BOTH have said I will conceive in June,  in July with a baby boy EDD March 2012.  Well, a few things have happened over the past few weeks that are making the, um, conditions just perfect for those predictions to come true.

First of all, my prediction from Gail said the same thing (as my Jenny Renny reading). Conception in June with a healthy baby boy born in March 2012. I got that reading a few months ago. I never thought that one seemed right, because when I counted ahead in FF, it put me as ov'ing just before June. But what do you know, I ov'd late that month! But then I thought "Well, I ov'd late, so that probably means my cycle will be a day or two longer this month". Which would have made that prediction even less likely to be true, because then I wouldn't have a 2nd ov in June. (My cycles are 28-29 days consistently)But.... NO!! I actually started my next period 4 DAYS EARLY!!! Which means I'm set to ov ANY DAY NOW. AHHH!!! I'm going to break it down by dates, just to make sure I have this straight and I'm not overthinking it. 

May 20th - Start period
June 3rd - Ovulation
June 14th - Start period early, which made May cycle 25 days - 4 days shorter than normal!
Today, June 27th - CD 14 maybe?

_

Here are the actual readings - 

Jenny Renny: _Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2012 - specific reference to the 19th and 24th._

Gail: _You cards show a June conception, and the page of cups shows a boy from this pregnancy, everything shows as going smooth and well and a healthy baby boy is born 2012_

What do you girls think? Do I need to start on my looong list of "To Make for Baby" projects???? :haha: :shock: :happydance: :dohh: :blush: :baby: :rofl:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

My implant is being removed on Friday and I'm just about to order some his & her's pregnacare!

Eek! With all the wedding stuff I've been cracking on with and this too - looking like THIS year and NEXT year will be ours :D xxx


----------



## vaniilla

I think you need to make a start on that list!! :wohoo: I really hope its accurate for you :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Stacey_Ann said:


> My implant is being removed on Friday and I'm just about to order some his & her's pregnacare!
> 
> Eek! With all the wedding stuff I've been cracking on with and this too - looking like THIS year and NEXT year will be ours :D xxx

congrats on getting the implant removed :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

If I were you mackmomma, I'd go ahead and try. :sex::spermy:(Would your oh be up for that?) So exciting!

It looks like you're on the ball with everything, StacyAnn!:thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:dust: for MackMomma... I suppose we should expect her to not be online tonight! LOL! :sex:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

:dust: Mackmomma! xxx


----------



## kitty2385

welcome back mackmomma :) sounds like good news for u, i hope it turns out to be true xxx


----------



## music81

hello ladies, how are u all?

it certainly has been a scorcher today in the uk, shame i was stuck in an air conditioned workplace!
good luck to everyone quitting smoking....im a chocoholic...they should ave gum/patches for that! .........will be worth the effort in the long run for you and your baby

great news about those getting their implants out...makes it that little bit more real and that bit closer!..........i cant take the pill/implant...not used in yrs.....it makes me really hormonal and moody....its like pms all the time!..

i bought some hpt today...they were on offer..in preparation!

xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

music81, just condoms for you then? If that's not too personal. :blush: You probably have a better idea of your cycles, don't you? Then us who have to chase the hormones out of our systems.:haha:


----------



## babynewbie

MackMomma how exciting! :yipee:


----------



## pixie23

anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm baaaaaack... (no ring :cry: )
> 
> you'll have to forgive me if I don't catch up on the week's worth of posts...anything exciting I need to know (guess it'll be in the newsletter)!?!?
> 
> 10 weeks to my next holiday, which means 10 weeks to TTC :D

Sorry he didn't propose, what a bummer.


Two friends had their babies in the last two days, feeling super jealous.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Go for it Mack! In the immortal words of Kool & the Gang, Get down on it :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! I'm super behind on the thread. I will try to catch up soon!

:friends:


----------



## hakunamatata

Just read up on everything :thumbup:

Remember to vote for that special lady in our group! WTT'er of the Week votes due Friday! Include at least 1 reason why you're voting for her! Thanks for participating!


----------



## mouse_chicky

One more month, and we'd better be hearing about some more BFPs here. :haha: Liven it up a little.:sleep: JK.


----------



## hakunamatata

We've got one so far, wonder who the next will be???


----------



## MackMomma8

I want it to be me! LOL


----------



## hakunamatata

All signs do point to MM!


----------



## MackMomma8

Wohooo!!! I just put on my pretty face and convinced DH to go out for beers - on a Monday!!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well ladies I need some advice. My bad day has just gotten worse! Warning: this may be a lenghty post so I can give a bit of background. I'm going to set it as a spoiler so I don't take up a ton of room as this isn't TTC related...

Spoiler
My sister has two children my niece (1) and my nephew (4). Since the day they were born they have spent at minimum Friday-Sunday usually an extra day with my parents and I (we split it up). My sister has been battling depression for some time. She relies heavily on her boyfriends for her own happiness. Unfortunately, she has had many boyfriends and they come and go and they've all treated her like crap including the kid's dads. My mom just called tonight and she is worried about my sister. She has apparently been making comments saying that she's not needed, life would be better without her, she can't take care of her kids anyways so why stick around... etc. You get the idea :( I've offered my sister my help with getting her life back on track, more help with the kids, whatever she needs. I told her you name it and I'll help you with it. Usually after I talk to her she feels better but I just don't know how to get her out of it this time. I'm worried for her safety and my niece and nephew as well. The kids are currently with my parents as my sister had them come and get them. Any advice or words of encouragement would be greatly appreciated.
I don't want to ask my IRL friends and family because I don't want my sister to get upset with me for sharing...


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sorry about your sister! Would she consider seeking help? I really hope things turn around for her.


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> Wohooo!!! I just put on my pretty face and convinced DH to go out for beers - on a Monday!!!!



Spoiler
:wine::sex::spermy::dust::crib:


----------



## babymakestwo

music81 said:


> hello ladies, how are u all?
> 
> it certainly has been a scorcher today in the uk, shame i was stuck in an air conditioned workplace!

At least you have air con! Ours doesn't work properly, my shop was 28 degrees when I went in at half ten this morning, me and my asst. manager watched it go up and up and up... I left just after 5 and it was 34 degrees in the shop. And we had the front and back doors open to try to get some air through but there was no breeze! :growlmad:

And :witch: has just shown her ugly face which explains why I've been feeling so sticky today, coupled with the intense weather!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

@BabyMaybe I've never been in your situation and can offer nothing helpful :nope: except :hugs: and know I'll be thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Thanks ladies. My sister won't really talk about things. She did for a while and was diagnosed with social anxiety disorder but that's about as far as that went. She just bottles things up and then it gets really bad. She puts everything on herself including the bad decisions that people around her make. I reminder her constantly that I love her and I'm here for her but I don't want to push her away either. I just feel stuck. Not sure how to help her from here... :shrug:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm sorry, BabyMaybe. That's really a tough situation.

Spoiler
Do you think she might actually harm herself? There are suicide hotlines; I don't know. If it's a real crisis, she might be mad at first, but thank you later. This may not help. I'll be praying for you and her.:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

hakunamatata said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Wohooo!!! I just put on my pretty face and convinced DH to go out for beers - on a Monday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> :wine::sex::spermy::dust::crib:Click to expand...

How dare you hide your funnies!:haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's right skyblu, I'm stalking you.:rofl:

Wow, I am way too bored w/o work.


----------



## skybluheaven

@babymaybe

My sister recently commuted suicide a few months back and left her one year old in the house in the other room. It was a sad situation. I was sad...and mad bc by the time they found her the baby had been alone for going on 13 hours...she was hungry...dirty...and crying horribly....she was seriously tramatized bc she was crying so much and no one came to help her...I still am mad about this...not to mention my sister left candles life in the house everywhere...her daughter could have been burnt alive in a house fire after suffering with no food and no one to help her.

With all this is mind....she had to not be in her right mind....and that's what depression can do...they trick themselves into believing everyone will be better off without them ....in her last minutes of life she was probably thinking she was giving her baby a better life and a chance at a better mother but in reality...the baby was alone and suffering.

All I can say is get her help....I wish I would have gotten my sister help...we should have got her to sign over temp custody (so we could be able to take baby to doctor and handle babies affairs while she found a way to get better...maybe check herself into a hospital so she could relax....people who have bad depression or whatnot need to be closely monitored when being put on meds anyway bc they can have a bad reaction and flip out.

I will keep u and ur family in my prayers!!!!


----------



## skybluheaven

Heyyyyy its ok if u stalk me bc ur awesome


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

sorry about what happened to your sister. that's awful:cry:


----------



## skybluheaven

It was...the worst part is knowing how bad they must have been hurting and in my case not knowing if I should be sad or mad....I hate to be mad at her but I can't help it...its going to sound terrible but if ur gonna kill urself....make sure ur baby is in a safe place first...I would anyway....ofcourse I wouldn't kill myself....ahhhhhh blaahhhhhhhh

Don't wanna think about it!!!!

So how was ur day


----------



## mouse_chicky

pretty uneventful

DH took Kara in the morning so I could sleep in. Love him. After that, I played with her/read/screwed around on bnb all day. :haha:

How was your day?


----------



## skybluheaven

We had Kyas allergist appointment today...and my friend tamara came over with 3 month old jazlyn...kya was so cute peeking at her...softly touching her toes the quickly yanking her hand back like she was gonna get in trouble l


----------



## mouse_chicky

cute! btw, I hope the allergy tests come back ok


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm sorry, BabyMaybe. That's really a tough situation.
> 
> Spoiler
> Do you think she might actually harm herself? There are suicide hotlines; I don't know. If it's a real crisis, she might be mad at first, but thank you later. This may not help. I'll be praying for you and her.:hugs:




skybluheaven said:


> @babymaybe
> My sister recently commuted suicide a few months back and left her one year old in the house in the other room. It was a sad situation. I was sad...and mad bc by the time they found her the baby had been alone for going on 13 hours...she was hungry...dirty...and crying horribly....she was seriously tramatized bc she was crying so much and no one came to help her...I still am mad about this...not to mention my sister left candles life in the house everywhere...her daughter could have been burnt alive in a house fire after suffering with no food and no one to help her.
> With all this is mind....she had to not be in her right mind....and that's what depression can do...they trick themselves into believing everyone will be better off without them ....in her last minutes of life she was probably thinking she was giving her baby a better life and a chance at a better mother but in reality...the baby was alone and suffering.
> All I can say is get her help....I wish I would have gotten my sister help...we should have got her to sign over temp custody (so we could be able to take baby to doctor and handle babies affairs while she found a way to get better...maybe check herself into a hospital so she could relax....people who have bad depression or whatnot need to be closely monitored when being put on meds anyway bc they can have a bad reaction and flip out.
> I will keep u and ur family in my prayers!!!!

So sorry to hear about your sister :hugs: I want to thank you all for your thoughts and help.

Spoiler
I have been trained to talk with people who are contemplating suicide or exhibiting self harm. Unfortunately a lot of people don't want to offend their loved one or just don't know what signs to look for. Another common misconception is that if you ask about suicide it might "put the idea in their head" but I was taught that the opposite is true. If you bring it up it gives them the option to talk about it and so what if they're made at you... at least they'll open up then! I've openly talked with my sister about suicide in the past as unfortunately I know someone who attempted recently with her 2 year old daughter in the home. (The girl was unsucessful and has seeked help while temporary custody was assigned to the grandparents.)

I was finally able to talk with my sister after I posted on here... My sister layed down for a while and relaxed. I think she is doing okay now. I think with her depression on top of the day she had she was just really down. She has been in so many abusive relationships I think her first resort is to just assume everything is her fault and beat herself up as well. :( Last time she was depressed she didn't even want to be around the kids. This time that's what she wants. Which I think is definetely a good sign. My parents and I are going to keep a close eye on her and we keep in contact daily. I've expressed to her that she is more than welcome to stay with me if she needs to get away to breathe for a bit. That said I've left her alone for tonight and my parents are going to her house to talk with her as we speak. The next time I talk to her I'm going to encourage her to talk with her doctor again. Hopefully I can get her to make an appointment this week. I agree with the idea that I would rather her be mad with me than gone.



mouse_chicky said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Wohooo!!! I just put on my pretty face and convinced DH to go out for beers - on a Monday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> :wine::sex::spermy::dust::crib:
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare you hide your funnies!:haha:Click to expand...

I agree, no hiding the funnies! I love the smilies. I probably over use them but they're fun! :sex: <<I think that one makes me laugh the most LOL!


----------



## pixie23

BabyMaybe - I'm glad that you got a chance to speak with your sister for a bit. I'll keep her in my prayers, that she'll be able to get whatever help she needs and that you and your family will continue to have the patience, love, and means to provide her what she needs.


----------



## anniepie

BabyMaybe- glad you were able to speak with your sister. I think that's the key, try and keep the communication gates open, as hard as it is when people are in these situations.

Spoiler
I've had times when I've felt like I've wanted to end it all...but at the same time I knew I never would- I guess I wasn't that far down, and also I knew I couldn't do that to my family. As you will know, it's usually a cry for help, and by keeping talking about things, they'll feel heard...

Also, suicide help lines etc are there not just for the people who are feeling that way, but also for the friends and family to gain help...you could always try calling one for some advice on where to go from here.

You're in my thoughts... :hug:


----------



## SaMa86

:hugs:Hey BabyMaybe. Can't really offer any advice. Can't begin to imagine what you're going through. But we're here for you and thinking/praying for you xxx:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Wow mackmomma :happydance: How did you get the readings? 

Id love to get one too :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Just read up on everything :thumbup:
> 
> Remember to vote for that special lady in our group! WTT'er of the Week votes due Friday! Include at least 1 reason why you're voting for her! Thanks for participating!

Have sent my vote :thumbup:



*For : BabyMaybe917*


:hugs:Am so sorry to hear about this situation ~ Very sad :cry:

I urge you to get your Sister some help, mayby get someone recomended (that way you know they are gonna be good) Even if she feels she cant talk to someone alone, you really must get her there, somehow :hugs:

Good luck ~ Its not nice to know someone is suffering from depression :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Skyblu :hugs:

How terrible for you & your family :hugs:

My DH's Brother also took his own life (he was not even 30 & had a Son) He believed his Son would be better off without him too :nope:

Very very tragic :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Where is everyone? :-=


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey, I'm still on but about to go to bed it's 10pm here (Australia).


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Hey, I'm still on but about to go to bed it's 10pm here (Australia).

Nite Nite :sleep: Sleep well


----------



## KellyC75

Just bought a 'reading' from Gail at Phychic123 :winkwink:

Thanks Mackmomma, you inspired me :thumbup:

Gonna be interesting to see what she says :winkwink:

P.S The readings are on a special deal at the mo'....£20 for Psychic reading, July full moon spell & pregnancy outlook reading


----------



## anniepie

Oooh, how exciting Kelly- I got a Psychic123 one and a psychic star one done back in March. I wasn't impressed with either, but re-read them yesterday... When I got them, I didn't have a TTC date, and turns out star said September would be an important month for me, and I'd conceive a boy within 2 months of trying. I was pissed off as everyone else had a year, and I wanted to know how long I'd have to wait!! Now I've got my TTC date of September!!! Spoookey!! My Gail one was not great, I'm afraid, but other ladies' were good from her. She said to me something along the lines of not really thinking about babies at the moment (yeah whatever) and all this other stuff that was not me at all! She sent it to me in an hour of the payment, and I asked her if she was sure she'd sent it to the right person!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Afternoon ladies :wave: Need to catch up on a few pages in a minute, hope everyone is good :)

I got my tattoo done today :yipee: I love it so much, just put a picture of it in my journal if anyone wants to see :)


----------



## babynewbie

BabyMaybe917, im sorry your sister is feeling like this i hope she can come through it. Thinking of you and your family :hugs:


skybluheaven, im sorry about your sister hun thats so sad :( :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

KellyC75 said:


> Just bought a 'reading' from Gail at Phychic123 :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks Mackmomma, you inspired me :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see what she says :winkwink:
> 
> P.S The readings are on a special deal at the mo'....£20 for Psychic reading, July full moon spell & pregnancy outlook reading

Oooo that is a good deal! She was the first one I got, and it was really spot on for me. I didn't really think so at first, but as time goes on, more and more of the things she pointed out are true. :shrug: I dunno, I go between "It's just a bit of fun" and "OMG it could actually be true!" with it. :haha: You'll have to let us know what she says when you get it!



anniepie said:


> Oooh, how exciting Kelly- I got a Psychic123 one and a psychic star one done back in March. I wasn't impressed with either, but re-read them yesterday... When I got them, I didn't have a TTC date, and turns out star said September would be an important month for me, and I'd conceive a boy within 2 months of trying. I was pissed off as everyone else had a year, and I wanted to know how long I'd have to wait!! Now I've got my TTC date of September!!! Spoookey!! My Gail one was not great, I'm afraid, but other ladies' were good from her. She said to me something along the lines of not really thinking about babies at the moment (yeah whatever) and all this other stuff that was not me at all! She sent it to me in an hour of the payment, and I asked her if she was sure she'd sent it to the right person!!!

My reading from Gail was about 50/50 on and off, or at least that's what I thought at first. Some of the things she told me, like I had "always wanted to be a mother" - not true, I didn't want anything to do with kids or marriage until DH :cloud9: - just didn't ring true. But other things she said were so spot on it was eerie. But like I said, the more time goes on, the more accurate I feel she was... and then when I got my Jenny Renny reading, and it said the EXACT same thing... I went like this ---> :shock: :haha:



babynewbie said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave: Need to catch up on a few pages in a minute, hope everyone is good :)
> 
> I got my tattoo done today :yipee: I love it so much, just put a picture of it in my journal if anyone wants to see :)

Heading over there now to check it out!! Hopefully I can get mine next week!


----------



## vaniilla

BabyMaybe917 I'm really sorry to hear about your sister I hope you can overcome depression and go on to lead a happy and long life, its the worst thing being close to someone going through depression, you feel so helpless and at a loss with what to do what to say to make it all go away, you're doing the right thing by standing by her and bringing her feelings out in the open :hugs:

well ladies I have some potentially sad news, it looks like we won't be ttc for quite some time, even though we were so close to ttc :nope: I went for an interview for an access course today and it looks like I'll have to wait to til I finish my degree to start ttc again :( I know its for the best but its still making me really sad. I'll still hang around though and keep you ladies company on your journeys to motherhood :hugs: :hug:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Just bought a 'reading' from Gail at Phychic123 :winkwink:
> 
> Thanks Mackmomma, you inspired me :thumbup:
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see what she says :winkwink:
> 
> P.S The readings are on a special deal at the mo'....£20 for Psychic reading, July full moon spell & pregnancy outlook reading

Looking forward to seeing what your reading says :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry to hear that vanilla. What kind of class are you taking? It's great you're still going to stick around. Especially as close as we all have become.:hugs:


----------



## pixie23

vaniilla! I'm happy that you won't be leaving us!


----------



## MackMomma8

Vanllia, I'm sorry you have to push back ttc. :hugs: What kind of classes are you looking to take? How long before you finish your degree?

I finally told DH a few years ago that there was ABSOLUTELY no way I was going to be able to finish my degree before we had kids, and it wasn't fair to put that kind of pressure on me. It worked at the time!! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, how exciting Kelly- I got a Psychic123 one and a psychic star one done back in March. I wasn't impressed with either, but re-read them yesterday... When I got them, I didn't have a TTC date, and turns out star said September would be an important month for me, and I'd conceive a boy within 2 months of trying. I was pissed off as everyone else had a year, and I wanted to know how long I'd have to wait!! Now I've got my TTC date of September!!! Spoookey!! My Gail one was not great, I'm afraid, but other ladies' were good from her. She said to me something along the lines of not really thinking about babies at the moment (yeah whatever) and all this other stuff that was not me at all! She sent it to me in an hour of the payment, and I asked her if she was sure she'd sent it to the right person!!!
> 
> My reading from Gail was about 50/50 on and off, or at least that's what I thought at first. Some of the things she told me, like I had "always wanted to be a mother" - not true, I didn't want anything to do with kids or marriage until DH :cloud9: - just didn't ring true. But other things she said were so spot on it was eerie. But like I said, the more time goes on, the more accurate I feel she was... and then when I got my Jenny Renny reading, and it said the EXACT same thing... I went like this ---> :shock: :haha:Click to expand...

NOOOOOooo don't say that- my Gail one said I'd just have one kid (want 2-3) and that I won't have her until 2014...


----------



## vaniilla

I'm starting an access course this year and going on to study a law degree if I do well enough and manage to get onto a degree or a history/history of art degree, degree's are 3 years and 1 year for the access course :( a part of me desperately wants to start now and the other half thinks that waiting is for the best, I don't know what to do :nope:


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> I'm starting an access course this year and going on to study a law degree if I do well enough and manage to get onto a degree or a history/history of art degree, degree's are 3 years and 1 year for the access course :( a part of me desperately wants to start now and the other half thinks that waiting is for the best, I don't know what to do :nope:

My degree is in history! I thought about going to law school as well, until I saw how much it cost! :shock: I don't think so!! :nope: I'm not sure what courses are like in the UK, but I know here in the US the first two years of any degree is all general studies. You don't really get into your degree-specific classes until the third year. Maybe you could start TTC, and if you don't catch by the time your harder classes start, then think about putting it off?


----------



## anniepie

Hey Vaniila- so sorry you're having this dilemma. It's a hard one- perhaps do your access course and see how you go. In my experience the arts based courses are more self study compared with sciences (what I did), so would you consider TTC while on the course? Not to say it'd be easy, but might be manageable- people do it...


----------



## vaniilla

I'm thinking of doing the access course then taking the year out but I'm worried about maybe thats leaving it too long >.< I know oh will say to do what feels best but its not useful for someone as indecisive as me!


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Afternoon ladies :wave: Need to catch up on a few pages in a minute, hope everyone is good :)
> 
> I got my tattoo done today :yipee: I love it so much, just put a picture of it in my journal if anyone wants to see :)

Lovely tattoo :thumbup:



vaniilla said:


> well ladies I have some potentially sad news, it looks like we won't be ttc for quite some time, even though we were so close to ttc :nope: I went for an interview for an access course today and it looks like I'll have to wait to til I finish my degree to start ttc again :( I know its for the best but its still making me really sad. I'll still hang around though and keep you ladies company on your journeys to motherhood :hugs: :hug:

So sorry to hear that ~ But as you say 'its for the best' :hugs: Though

So glad your gonna stay on this group though, it wouldnt be the same without you :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> I'm thinking of doing the access course then taking the year out but I'm worried about maybe thats leaving it too long >.< I know oh will say to do what feels best but its not useful for someone as indecisive as me!

I'm like that- I need someone to tell me what to do!!


----------



## kitty2385

Aw I hope u figure it out vanilla, either way I'm glad your staying around :):)


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> I'm thinking of doing the access course then taking the year out but I'm worried about maybe thats leaving it too long >.< I know oh will say to do what feels best but its not useful for someone as indecisive as me!

Maybe you could NTNP until your access course is done, and if you don't catch then, the WTT again and TTC when you're done? :shrug: Just trying to come up with all possible scenarios!! :hugs: In any case I'm glad you aren't leaving, we'd all miss you too much!


----------



## babynewbie

Vanilla :hugs: sorry your in a tricky situation. I wouldnt know what to do either really, im never any help with things like these. But glad your'll be staying around :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: Vanilla! I'm pretty indecisive at times too. I can convince myself that all of my options are the way to go :dohh: I hope everything works out for you. Even if you have to wait on TTC for a while at least your school will be out of the way! I know a few girls who have young children and are trying to go to school and I just hate seeing them struggle... on the other hand I know some who do just fine and get better grades than me because of their determination! I'm glad you decided to stay with us though!!! :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

Girls.....would you be so kind as to take a little look at my thread please! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-negative-just-uti-symptoms.html#post11410631


----------



## mouse_chicky

Motherhood is not for wimps!
 



Attached Files:







100_0644.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi girls,
how is everyone? what have I missed?
Really hugely sorry for not being around - I was at a scrapbooking group on Saturday, we did the Race for Life on Sunday and this week has been a little hectic so far..... I've barely even had time to go on FB!!!! 
Things are ok here tho, I just wanted to quickly update you all :D.


----------



## hakunamatata

How did the race go Vicki? What was it raising money for?


----------



## hakunamatata

skybluheaven said:


> @babymaybe
> 
> My sister recently commuted suicide a few months back and left her one year old in the house in the other room. It was a sad situation. I was sad...and mad bc by the time they found her the baby had been alone for going on 13 hours...she was hungry...dirty...and crying horribly....she was seriously tramatized bc she was crying so much and no one came to help her...I still am mad about this...not to mention my sister left candles life in the house everywhere...her daughter could have been burnt alive in a house fire after suffering with no food and no one to help her.
> 
> With all this is mind....she had to not be in her right mind....and that's what depression can do...they trick themselves into believing everyone will be better off without them ....in her last minutes of life she was probably thinking she was giving her baby a better life and a chance at a better mother but in reality...the baby was alone and suffering.
> 
> All I can say is get her help....I wish I would have gotten my sister help...we should have got her to sign over temp custody (so we could be able to take baby to doctor and handle babies affairs while she found a way to get better...maybe check herself into a hospital so she could relax....people who have bad depression or whatnot need to be closely monitored when being put on meds anyway bc they can have a bad reaction and flip out.
> 
> I will keep u and ur family in my prayers!!!!

Holy crap hon I'm so sorry about your sister!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC I'm so sorry about your brother-in-law, too.

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> BabyMaybe917 I'm really sorry to hear about your sister I hope you can overcome depression and go on to lead a happy and long life, its the worst thing being close to someone going through depression, you feel so helpless and at a loss with what to do what to say to make it all go away, you're doing the right thing by standing by her and bringing her feelings out in the open :hugs:
> 
> well ladies I have some potentially sad news, it looks like we won't be ttc for quite some time, even though we were so close to ttc :nope: I went for an interview for an access course today and it looks like I'll have to wait to til I finish my degree to start ttc again :( I know its for the best but its still making me really sad. I'll still hang around though and keep you ladies company on your journeys to motherhood :hugs: :hug:

Oh no!! :hugs: But I'm so glad you are staying with us!!!




mouse_chicky said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Wohooo!!! I just put on my pretty face and convinced DH to go out for beers - on a Monday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> :wine::sex::spermy::dust::crib:
> Click to expand...
> 
> How dare you hide your funnies!:haha:Click to expand...

I agree, no hiding the funnies! I love the smilies. I probably over use them but they're fun! :sex: <<I think that one makes me laugh the most LOL![/QUOTE]

Hahaha I put things with spoiler tag for MM because it's kind of our thing. :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

it sounds like you've been busy, vicki.mummy. It's nice of you to help with the race for life event. :)


----------



## MackMomma8

HM!!!! I've missed you! xx :cloud9: I'm currently boycotting FB - just a little personal social experiment. :haha: 

DH gush alert: I love it when he quotes random movie lines and uses his his voices. He can do all kinds of voices - tonights flavor is Monty Python. 

_She turned me into a newt!!

A newt?!?!!??!

...I got better._


----------



## mouse_chicky

so funny

My dh mimics Monty Python all the time :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

his favorite line is

"This will all be yours."

"What, the curtains?"


----------



## MackMomma8

Anyone watching AGT? I'm in love with Sambi... He took the "i" from Sam. Hahahahah :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

You might as well boycott FB, MM, I just started having problems posting in our secret group. I got some chat wars to win and I can't post, wahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I had that problem to, HM!


----------



## mouse_chicky

you guys are way ahead anyway :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> Motherhood is not for wimps!

:rofl: I stared at this photo trying to figure out what design was on your shirt :rofl: I finally got it figured out LOL!!! :dohh:


hakunamatata said:


> You might as well boycott FB, MM, I just started having problems posting in our secret group. I got some chat wars to win and I can't post, wahhhhhhhh!!!

:blush: I'm still waiting to be added... Why does fb have to have so many issues!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

ah yes, spit up makes the best artwork :haha:

I hope you can get added to fb soon!


----------



## vicki.mummy

morning all,
HM - raising money for Cancer Research UK; Race for Life is a woman only event held all over the UK - it was awesome, the atmosphere was brilliant. Our group raised over £350, and we all got medals.

Thanks for all the comments on the FB group about Robbie's jumper - thankfully he has tried it on a couple of times now - so we are slowly getting there. Today both boys are away with nursery on a teddy bears picnic - thankfully R took a teddy this year (last year he didn't) but we know now that if we tell him things a few days before the event it definitely helps - autism is hard sometimes!!!! I have to take him into school this afternoon for a meet your teacher time, he has already met her but it does give them a chance to meet their class mates too. I can't believe tomorrow is the last nursery day - I have so much to do..... LOL.

I'm sorry for all of you who are going through a hard time right now - sending hugs your way......


----------



## anniepie

Well done doing the RFL Vicki- I spent 6 years working for the Charity, so got to see where all the money lovely people like you raise went :D


----------



## babynewbie

Well done vicki.mummy! :D


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> ah yes, spit up makes the best artwork :haha:

I thought it was a guitar :dohh: It made no sense to me!

Then I read this :haha:



vicki.mummy said:


> Our group raised over £350, and we all got medals.

:happydance: Yey ~ Go you guys :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

AF is late.... Need to go get a test later today or tomorrow! Probably tomorrow though as OH won't be home with the car till late and no stores are with in reasonable walking distance with a toddler and no stroller (its in the car :dohh: )
I don't think it is though I think its probably stress from daycare and OH's job and a bunch of other things lately.


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck kellysays2u :flower: Will be thinking of you


----------



## kellysays2u

Thank you! I have no other symptoms really besides being tired but I always get tired when I am stressed out and the heat might be causing some of that too lately.


----------



## MackMomma8

FX'd for you, kellysays2u!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Ooh let us know when you've tested :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Anxiously awaiting the results, kellysays2u!:winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

kellysays2u said:


> AF is late.... Need to go get a test later today or tomorrow! Probably tomorrow though as OH won't be home with the car till late and no stores are with in reasonable walking distance with a toddler and no stroller (its in the car :dohh: )
> I don't think it is though I think its probably stress from daycare and OH's job and a bunch of other things lately.

I've got my fingers crossed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Me too but its going to have to wait till tomorrow! But I am buying TWO! So I will do one tomorrow night and one the next morning either way. I must admit I am a little terrified as even if it is a BFP I will not relax until the baby is here. Well I still have my fingers kinda crossed anyways!


----------



## KellyC75

kellysays2u said:


> Well I still have my fingers kinda crossed anyways!

FX'd for you too :hugs:


----------



## vicki.mummy

kellysays2u said:


> Thank you! I have no other symptoms really besides being tired but I always get tired when I am stressed out and the heat might be causing some of that too lately.

i'll keep my fx'd really tightly for you :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

FX'D for you, Kellysays2u!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Okay ladies... I know someone in here uses cloth diapers but I can't remember who :dohh: I have been reading reviews online and am thinking it may be worth the investment! But, I really know nothing about them and have never seen them used before. So I have some questions :) Apparently there are liners that you can use in them? Do you have to buy them seperate or do some come with them? Also, do the one size fits all ones really fit all? because it seems like it would be huge on a newborn if it can fit a toddler also? Thanks for anyone reponses :) Just trying to get a head start on winning DH over on these because he seems appauled at diapers in the laundry LOL!!!


----------



## pixie23

Good luck with your testing Kelly!

skyblueheaven and I have talked a lot about cloth diapers. 
I'm planning on using cloth diapers and I was initially drawn to the pocket all in ones (AIO) due to the ease of them, but they are very bulky, take a long time to dry, and have to be washed a lot more carefully because of the waterproof layer.
skyblueheaven told me about Kissaluvs contours and hybrid contours. You use a snappi to close them and then add a cover - she uses thirsties and bummis.
After talking with her and doing some research I think I will start with the kissaluvs and the covers because the parts can be washed separately to cut down on stink and dry time, and they aren't near as bulky. I will probably also buy a couple of other brands and types of cloth diapers such as a pocket AIO or two so that I can find what works the best. Another great thing about contours that you use a snappi to close is that you get a custom fit.


----------



## babynewbie

I just bought my first baby thing :blush::dance:


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> I just bought my first baby thing :blush::dance:

 :happydance: what did you get?


----------



## babynewbie

gorgeous little pink dress, with baby roo from winnie the pooh on it! :cloud9: And yes its a girls dress but it was in the sale and if we end up having a boy we'll just keep for baby no.3 and hope thats a girl! :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babynewbie said:


> gorgeous little pink dress, with baby roo from winnie the pooh on it! :cloud9: And yes its a girls dress but it was in the sale and if we end up having a boy we'll just keep for baby no.3 and hope thats a girl! :haha:

Aww! Little dresses are so adorable. :) I've gotten my fix on baby clothes as my sister gave me ALL of her clothes from my niece and nephew. I haven't even sorted them all yet! I'm pretty sure in the time between WTT and when I actually get my :Bfp: by the time I tell my family there will be nothing left for them to get me :rofl:


----------



## SaMa86

Oooh fingers crossed for you kelly! Keep us updated with every tiny detail!!!

Babymaybe, I wish I could convince hubby to let me do some baby shopping but I think agreeing to ttc has knocked him for 6 as it is bless his cotton socks!

How is everyone this evening? Me an hubby are zoning out on the sofa coz we've both been exercising like mad the past week. No :sex: for me then lol. want to lose a bit of weight firstly for our hol in August but primarily for ttc. I've managed to lose 7 and a half inches from my body in 2 weeks so I'm sooo happy.:happydance::cloud9:

Ooh I'm also walking a marathon (to raise money for a hospice that looks after terminally ill children) at the weekend so I need you all to have your fingers crossed for me that I don't collapse in a heap! :sleep:

I've realised this week also...I am officially a bnb addict...good job I've got a support group:haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

I seriously need to keep out of the TWW forum. I have to keep telling 
myself that POAS at 2dpo is ridiculous and won't do me any good.


----------



## babynewbie

SaMa86 well done for losing 7 and a half inches thats great! :thumbup:

And good luck for the marathon :D


----------



## SaMa86

MackMomma8 said:


> I seriously need to keep out of the TWW forum. I have to keep telling
> myself that POAS at 2dpo is ridiculous and won't do me any good.

He he, I keep going in the BFP announcement forum, to torture myself apparently! Only 7 more weeks to go at least:happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

DH and I are thinking of a taking a mini-vacation in August. If we take the vacation it would be starting the 19th which is only 3 days before our TTC date. So I used a due date calculator and put in conception on the 19th. If I were to concieve that night our baby's heart would start beating on our anniversary in October! Isn't that crazy :) Maybe I'm the crazy one :rofl: I probably won't even be oving then but it's a nice thought!!!

August 19, 2011 (2 weeks pregnant) 
Your baby's conceived
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
September 2, 2011 (4 weeks pregnant) 
Positive pregnancy test
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
October 14, 2011 (10 weeks pregnant) 
Your baby's heart beats


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Okay ladies... I know someone in here uses cloth diapers but I can't remember who :dohh: I have been reading reviews online and am thinking it may be worth the investment! But, I really know nothing about them and have never seen them used before. So I have some questions :) Apparently there are liners that you can use in them? Do you have to buy them seperate or do some come with them? Also, do the one size fits all ones really fit all? because it seems like it would be huge on a newborn if it can fit a toddler also? Thanks for anyone reponses :) Just trying to get a head start on winning DH over on these because he seems appauled at diapers in the laundry LOL!!!

Skyblueheaven and Shabutie are our cloth diapering queens :) I still have a couple boxes of sposie 3's and then i'm thinking about switching.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BabyMaybe917 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous little pink dress, with baby roo from winnie the pooh on it! :cloud9: And yes its a girls dress but it was in the sale and if we end up having a boy we'll just keep for baby no.3 and hope thats a girl! :haha:
> 
> Aww! Little dresses are so adorable. :) I've gotten my fix on baby clothes as my sister gave me ALL of her clothes from my niece and nephew. I haven't even sorted them all yet! I'm pretty sure in the time between WTT and when I actually get my :Bfp: by the time I tell my family there will be nothing left for them to get me :rofl:Click to expand...

:happydance: Yay for baby things!!

It's so unfair how many cute girl clothes are out there. I wouldn't trade my son for anything in the world and i will admit i secretly hoped for a boy for my first :cloud9: But it's seriously ridiculous how you can walk into a baby section filled with hundreds of adorable girl stuff and only 1/4 of it is boy stuff.


----------



## Shabutie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Okay ladies... I know someone in here uses cloth diapers but I can't remember who :dohh: I have been reading reviews online and am thinking it may be worth the investment! But, I really know nothing about them and have never seen them used before. So I have some questions :) Apparently there are liners that you can use in them? Do you have to buy them seperate or do some come with them? Also, do the one size fits all ones really fit all? because it seems like it would be huge on a newborn if it can fit a toddler also? Thanks for anyone reponses :) Just trying to get a head start on winning DH over on these because he seems appauled at diapers in the laundry LOL!!!

You rang.... :haha:

Hi hun, i will try and explain best I can from what I found out while looking up cloth nappies, ive only been doing it over a month, but am in love with it.

So with reguards to the liners, these are like paper that sits in the nappy and helps catch the poo to make it easier to clean/discard. I havent opted for these, I didnt see the point in having to keep buying something that i was throwing away (defeating the object of cloth anppies in my eyes)

What you do have thou are inserts. These are either attatched to the nappy (so all in ones AIO) or separate inserts, which is what most of mine are.

There are lots of brands out there but I found the most cost affective ones are the Birth to potty (BTP or Onesize) nappies. In particular Flip's.

These nappies are designed so that you can use the cover a couple of times, so long as it isnt soiled and just replace the insert.

The Onesize nappies really are one size fits all. They have poppers on them that allow you to adjust the waist and length of the nappy. If I remember tomorrow I will take a pic of a Flip nappy I have in all the different sizes it can do, you will be suprised. Also, I found the Flips to be the best nappies for not giving a bulky bum. However you might have other nappies in the US that we dont in the UK.

You can also get boosters which you can add to the inserts and this is just to help the nappy last that bit longer. it depends on the amount your baby will pee. I havent got any, but I am intending on getting a few.

I hope that helps, but Im sure SBH will be able to give you more of an insight into them :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Babynewbie, it sounds like your dress is a cutie. I love Winnie the Pooh! :thumbup: Almost did Kara's nursery in it.

SaMa86, bnb addicts make the best buddies. I'm right there with you.:hugs:

BabyMaybe, maybe your fun with dates will come true. Wouldn't that be cool? What anniversary is this for you?

Mackmomma, now I am vicariously in a 2ww with you now that I know. Thanks. :haha: Between, you and kellysays2u, my addiction to bnb is becoming more severe.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Shabutie said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies... I know someone in here uses cloth diapers but I can't remember who :dohh: I have been reading reviews online and am thinking it may be worth the investment! But, I really know nothing about them and have never seen them used before. So I have some questions :) Apparently there are liners that you can use in them? Do you have to buy them seperate or do some come with them? Also, do the one size fits all ones really fit all? because it seems like it would be huge on a newborn if it can fit a toddler also? Thanks for anyone reponses :) Just trying to get a head start on winning DH over on these because he seems appauled at diapers in the laundry LOL!!!
> 
> You rang.... :haha:
> Hi hun, i will try and explain best I can from what I found out while looking up cloth nappies, ive only been doing it over a month, but am in love with it.
> So with reguards to the liners, these are like paper that sits in the nappy and helps catch the poo to make it easier to clean/discard. I havent opted for these, I didnt see the point in having to keep buying something that i was throwing away (defeating the object of cloth anppies in my eyes)
> What you do have thou are inserts. These are either attatched to the nappy (so all in ones AIO) or separate inserts, which is what most of mine are.
> There are lots of brands out there but I found the most cost affective ones are the Birth to potty (BTP or Onesize) nappies. In particular Flip's.
> These nappies are designed so that you can use the cover a couple of times, so long as it isnt soiled and just replace the insert.
> The Onesize nappies really are one size fits all. They have poppers on them that allow you to adjust the waist and length of the nappy. If I remember tomorrow I will take a pic of a Flip nappy I have in all the different sizes it can do, you will be suprised. Also, I found the Flips to be the best nappies for not giving a bulky bum. However you might have other nappies in the US that we dont in the UK.
> You can also get boosters which you can add to the inserts and this is just to help the nappy last that bit longer. it depends on the amount your baby will pee. I havent got any, but I am intending on getting a few.
> I hope that helps, but Im sure SBH will be able to give you more of an insight into them :thumbup:
> :flower:Click to expand...

Oh thanks! I'm worried how big and bulky the one size ones will be on a newborn though? I've found some very cute ones that are sized but you only get 6 for $100 and I'd have to get more than one box because of the different sizes... For comparison I can get a box of 100+ disposables for about $20 (there are cheaper but I would go with Huggies). Now back to the cloth ones I found. They are called pocket cd's? and are 2-1 which as I understand means you can use an insert (that comes with it) or the disposable insert. So I guess I'm confused... Can you re-use the actual diaper several times as long as the insert is all that needs changed? Just trying to figure out how many diapers I would need to buy to get me through a couple of days without having to do laundry! Oh I've just realized that the brand I found has sized ones and one size fits all ones... but the brand isCharlie Banana's They have girl, boy, pastel, and all white ones :)



mouse_chicky said:


> Babynewbie, it sounds like your dress is a cutie. I love Winnie the Pooh! :thumbup: Almost did Kara's nursery in it.
> SaMa86, bnb addicts make the best buddies. I'm right there with you.:hugs:
> BabyMaybe, maybe your fun with dates will come true. Wouldn't that be cool? What anniversary is this for you?
> Mackmomma, now I am vicariously in a 2ww with you now that I know. Thanks. :haha: Between, you and kellysays2u, my addiction to bnb is becoming more severe.

I think it would be so neat too! It will be our 5th anniversary. When we got married and started getting the "when are you going to have kids" questions we told everyone at least 5 years and here it is! My b-day is Sept 17th so I could share my :bfp: then too! Who knows! It would put my due date 1 day before graduation which is scary!!! :nope: But at the same time... as long as I get my piece of paper saying I graduated do I really need to walk/waddle across a stage :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Babymaybe, I walked across the stage for my master's 7 months pregnant. Or rather waddled across.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> Babymaybe, I walked across the stage for my master's 7 months pregnant. Or rather waddled across.

I hope to do the same! I want to get pregnant right away but at the same time I'm scared of having my water break as I'm handed my diploma! Haha :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

That would be some memory. Most women have a similar fear, but most don't actually have it happen. I was worried it would happen while I was teaching. Eek!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BabyMaybe917 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Babymaybe, I walked across the stage for my master's 7 months pregnant. Or rather waddled across.
> 
> I hope to do the same! I want to get pregnant right away but at the same time I'm scared of having my water break as I'm handed my diploma! Haha :rofl:Click to expand...

I was worried about where my water would break too... but mine never broke :haha: The nurse had to stick some hook looking thing up there and break it for me!


----------



## mouse_chicky

did that hurt? mine never broke before they had to do a section


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Nope didn't even feel it! I've heard the water bags don't have nerves or anything so it's nothing to worry about. 

It was a little uncomfortable in the sense that all the water poured under me and was all warm so it felt like i was wetting the bed :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

hehe


----------



## BabyMaybe917

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Nope didn't even feel it! I've heard the water bags don't have nerves or anything so it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> It was a little uncomfortable in the sense that all the water poured under me and was all warm so it felt like i was wetting the bed :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

SaMa86 said:


> Ooh I'm also walking a marathon (to raise money for a hospice that looks after terminally ill children) at the weekend so I need you all to have your fingers crossed for me that I don't collapse in a heap! :sleep:

Good luck on your marathon ~ What a fantastic cause :hugs:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Nope didn't even feel it! I've heard the water bags don't have nerves or anything so it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> It was a little uncomfortable in the sense that all the water poured under me and was all warm so it felt like i was wetting the bed :rofl:

I had my waters broken with DS1 (using the hook on a stick!) & it didnt hurt, just a really weird sensation, as iheartbaby says ~ It was so warm it was strange!

With my DS2 my waters broke at home, I had just got out of bed to do a pee, when it went 'pop' :pop: & went all over the floor! 

I still ended up with csections after all that! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

LO had me up at 5.30am this morning & didnt want to go back to sleep :nope:

Its mornings like this when I really wonder how i'll cope with 2 early risers & sleepless nights again! :wacko:


----------



## anniepie

All the info that you ladies have put on here about cloth nappies is really useful- think I'm going to have to save it to a doc and file it away! I really want to use cloth nappies, but a little overwhelmed with all the info out there! Our local council has free info packs on them, and also trial packs (so you can give 'em a go before you buy them to see if they work for you). They used to give freebies, but they don't seem to anymore :( Guess they got more popular over the recent years. 

I've done a little looking to try and get some info about it, but I'm trying not to over research stuff at the moment as it's bound to make me go buy stuff and I really am trying to resist...finding it SO hard, though...

Good luck to all you ladies in your 2ww's/about to test...we need a BFP on here :D


----------



## babynewbie

My waters were broken at the hospital aswell, i was terrified when she came towards me with this big stick hook thing, but never felt a thing. Just the nice sensation of weeing yourself :lol:


----------



## trgirl308

Hey! So I have been away... a few days in places that don't have wifi or charge for it.. so have had limited access! Where we are going tonight I don't think has internet either... and possibly not over the weekend, so not sure when I will be back on. 

I hope everyone is ok, hugs to those that are having a hard time. 

I think I would try cloth nappies, I use a diva cup to try to reduce carbon footprint, so cloth nappies make sense too. But I have never seen them where I live, so I would have to find a special store, or buy them online I guess.... I have time now since I am not buying anything baby for awhile, have no space! When we get back from the honeymoon we have to pick up all of our wedding gifts and I have no idea where we will put them!

Walking around Stirling with the backpack we are getting a great workout (my butt looks awesome!) but we are eating so much fried stuff and drinking beer that my stomach doesn't look so good... but I'm ok with that. And (judging by last night) DH doesn't mind either.


----------



## trgirl308

Ended that took quickly. 

Anyways, hope everyone is well, miss being on here everyday!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Glad you're having a great time trgirl :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> Ended that took quickly.
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone is well, miss being on here everyday!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We miss you too :flower:

But glad your having a fab time :thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

trgirl: I hope you're still having a great time!!!

I researched the cloth's some more last night! I think what I find most helpful for any product I plan on buying is going to youtube.com and searching for product reviews. Ex. "Flip diaper reviews" and you'll get a ton! I think after all my research the Flips/BumGenious seems like the best option. They get AMAZING reviews (including girls on here) and they're a cheaper option as you can re-use the cloth cover the majority of the time. The youtube reviews really show how the Flip system works which helped me. You certainly can't tell from a picture. LOL! Anyways. 

I went to a website I've used to buy diapers from before for diaper cakes... and they have the Flip system but they may be somewhere else cheaper. Not sure. 

I did some calculations last night and by the time the baby is 4.5 months the cost of the cloth diapers would = the disposable ones. That means that any disposables bought after 4.5 months would just be wasted money!!! Anyways, I think I'm sold on them but DH really doesn't like the idea at all! But they're economical, environmentally friendly, and ADORABLE!!! :baby:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh I forgot to post this up there ^^^ I took my first BBT this morning and it was 96.9!!! I've still got a LOT to learn about charting but I'm excited... I think more excited that I actually remembered to reach for the thermometer before getting up. :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Been quiet on here again today! :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

I love making diaper cakes! I've made one for every girl I've know who's had a baby... hmm... I wonder if I can find any pics of them to show you girls *goes FB hunting*


----------



## MackMomma8

MackMomma8 said:


> I love making diaper cakes! I've made one for every girl I've know who's had a baby... hmm... I wonder if I can find any pics of them to show you girls *goes FB hunting*

DAMMIT I SHOULD NOT HAVE GONE ON FACEBOOK EVEN FOR THE (LITERALLY) 45 SECONDS IT TOOK TO FIND THIS PICTURE!!!! The first post on my news feed are pictures of 3 of my friends who all had babies 2 months after each other last year (March, May, July) having a "Girls Night Out with the Babies!!" <-- seriously that's what she named the album!!! Isn't that kind of any oxymoron? :huh:

Okay, anyway, here's the diaper cake I made my friend L for her shower last year. I went ALL OUT for her shower, not that I'll get anything as fabulous in return. :cry:

https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/duckydiapercake.jpg
https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/duckydiapercake2.jpg


----------



## mouse_chicky

Very cute diaper cake Mackmomma! You're quite talented.

I'm glad you're enjoying your honeymoon trgirl! It sounds like you're creating some great memories. (PS, I'm sure your dh didn't mind at all, lol.)


----------



## pichi

hey girls, just a little pop in :) still decorating ¬___¬ but will hopefully be in our house by saturday :happydance: i made a nappy cake for my friend and her son and in return she made on for Pixie when she was born :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

KellyC75, it may be quiet on here today as it's the last day for chat wars. :haha:

It's getting cutthroat. Jk


----------



## mouse_chicky

pichi, can we see pictures when the decorating is done?


----------



## babynewbie

Gorgeous nappy cake mackmomma! :D


----------



## MackMomma8

Alright alright... so I just MIGHT have to un-ban myself from the SG page only on FB... for the next chat wars, of course. :)


----------



## trgirl308

Wow! MM, that diaper cake is super cute! I highly doubt I would get something like that from my friends... I don't think they know what a diaper cake is. 

So we are in a pub, using wifi that belongs to the McDs accross the street... and that is apparently the only wifi in the city.. and then the weekend is isle of skye.. so I don't think we'll get a connection anywhere.

It is so weird to not have my bb on all the time.. and to have limited access to the internet and not have a tv everywhere we go... wow!

Great trip, but we are getting a little tired. Missing my dog, missing home cooked meals... and I love my bed so much more now! (just a little rant.. we are having a great time though)


----------



## babynewbie

Trgirl how long do you have left until you go home? :)

Just doing dinner (lasagne, wedges, salad & garlic bread :D yumm) and just sent OH and LO out to the shop to get stuff for a banoffee pie :dance: I love a good pud!


----------



## MackMomma8

trgrl, that's how we felt the last couple of days in Jamaica. :hugs: Vacation is awesome and fun and all, but at some point you're just ready to go home and sleep in your own bed. Bet you're having an awesome time, though!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

pichi said:


> hey girls, just a little pop in :) still decorating ¬___¬ but will hopefully be in our house by saturday :happydance: i made a nappy cake for my friend and her son and in return she made on for Pixie when she was born :)

How exciting! I hope you enjoy the new place your first night!!!

I love diaper cakes! I don't roll each individual diaper though... I think I might for the next one. I've made quite a few. In fact, the last one I made was for a friend in Columbia, MO! :happydance: Anyways, here are a few pics. I can't find all of them for some reason. I'll have to dig! Pics are in spoiler :)


Spoiler
I couldn't find girly toys so I went with flowers for this one :) The little tag has the baby's name on it.
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/263984_107895255971280_100002524193428_69640_4778050_n.jpg
The frog laughs when you squeeze his foot! :haha: 
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/262714_107896199304519_100002524193428_69660_5776020_n.jpg
Again, the bear laughs. This one has an outfit inside of it!
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/260077_107895179304621_100002524193428_69634_6687096_n.jpg


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMaybe, those are so cute!! Honestly, I've made them both ways (rolling the diapers vs 'fanning' them) and I actually prefer the way the 'cake' looks with them not rolled. That was the first one I'd ever made tho, and didn't really know any other way to make it. :shrug: For the next one I did it like you did yours, and it just looked so much more professional, ykwim? :flow:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I want to try rolling them because I think it would be simpler. DH has to help me hold them the way I do them... and of course he's just thrilled about doing that! :haha: 

***TMI ALERT!!!! So as some of you know :witch: sucks for me! I haven't seen AF sine last May that's over a year! And I stopped BCP back in February which didn't change my lack of AF at all! Well June 19th-27th I started spotting. I thought okay it's the start of AF maybe next month will be better. I just went to the bathroom and guess what!!! :witch: has arrived!!! Not spotting but she's actually arrived!!! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## hakunamatata

WTT'er of the Week votes due tomorrow!!!!

Vote for that special lady and include a reason why you're voting for her!!!!

PM or email me by tomorrow night!!!!!

Also, if you haven't received the newsletter yet and would like to, PM me your email address!

Thanks for participating!!!!!​


----------



## BlueHadeda

babynewbie said:


> Just doing dinner (lasagne, wedges, salad & garlic bread :D yumm) and just sent OH and LO out to the shop to get stuff for a banoffee pie :dance: I love a good pud!

What's a "banoffee pie"? I too LOVE good puds!!!

BabyMaybe, yay for AF arriving! :happydance: I'm still awaiting my first one after 2 years! Should be any day now, I'm getting all the signs.

Trgirl, enjoy the last few days!!! 

All the diaper cakes were so beautiful!!! You girls are talented! :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay babymaybe! Send those AF vibes my way. Wow that sounded wrong. :blush:(I'm waiting for it for a while.)


----------



## pichi

mouse_chicky said:


> pichi, can we see pictures when the decorating is done?

of course! Pixie's room is almost done- carpet is getting fitted tomorrow :) her room is fuchsia pink with a lime green border and white on the bottom. curtains are pink and her blind is lime :) painting some little canvases to go with her room and some little white floating shelves too. need to get a little rug or somthing to go in there though :D 



BabyMaybe917 said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> hey girls, just a little pop in :) still decorating ¬___¬ but will hopefully be in our house by saturday :happydance: i made a nappy cake for my friend and her son and in return she made on for Pixie when she was born :)
> 
> How exciting! I hope you enjoy the new place your first night!!!
> 
> I love diaper cakes! I don't roll each individual diaper though... I think I might for the next one. I've made quite a few. In fact, the last one I made was for a friend in Columbia, MO! :happydance: Anyways, here are a few pics. I can't find all of them for some reason. I'll have to dig! Pics are in spoiler :)Click to expand...

your nappy cakes are cute! i can't wait to get into the house now. we've pretty much gutted it


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

You girls make FABULOUS diaper cakes!! I'm so jealous :)

Pichi - I love your new siggy for Pixie, it's adorable :)

Sorry i haven't been in much lately, girls... it sounds like everyone is doing well which is great!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

So let's see today after lunch i went on a ginormous cleaning spree! I don't know what got into me but the kitchen and livingroom are both spotless.. the bathroom toilet was definitely due a cleaning :blush: :sick: I even shined down all the windows and washed ALL of jacks bottles (usually only 5 of them are clean at any one time :haha: lazy me...)

After that i took Jack to visit my dads grave... he died exactly 2 years ago today :cry: Took some piccies that i already posted on facebook but maybe i will post them here too if you ladies don't mind. It was a sad but special day... i miss him so much and wish he could have met his grandson.

On that note my best news of the day.... i get to stop taking my pill tonight!!!!! I finished my pack up until the sugar pills so me and OH agreed it would be good to start getting regular. Hope it doesn't take too long!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Sorry they are so big and are so many. I couldn't stop telling Jackson all kinds of lovely stories about him. RIP Daddy i love you :kiss::kiss: 

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/AliMarie2/6.jpg

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/AliMarie2/4.jpg

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/AliMarie2/2.jpg

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/AliMarie2/1.jpg

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/AliMarie2/SAM_1463.jpg


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Ok and my WTT vote is in.... wow! I'm on top of things today.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> Yay babymaybe! Send those AF vibes my way. Wow that sounded wrong. :blush:(I'm waiting for it for a while.)

:rofl: Not sure how to respond to that :rofl:


iHeartbaby#1 said:


> So let's see today after lunch i went on a ginormous cleaning spree! I don't know what got into me but the kitchen and livingroom are both spotless.. the bathroom toilet was definitely due a cleaning :blush: :sick: I even shined down all the windows and washed ALL of jacks bottles (usually only 5 of them are clean at any one time :haha: lazy me...)
> After that i took Jack to visit my dads grave... he died exactly 2 years ago today :cry: Took some piccies that i already posted on facebook but maybe i will post them here too if you ladies don't mind. It was a sad but special day... i miss him so much and wish he could have met his grandson.
> On that note my best news of the day.... i get to stop taking my pill tonight!!!!! I finished my pack up until the sugar pills so me and OH agreed it would be good to start getting regular. Hope it doesn't take too long!

:hugs: It sounds like you had a very emotional day! Those are lovely flowers you've left. :hugs: Congratulations on getting to stop the pill! That's an exciting milestone! A nice way to end the day on a brighter note. :yipee:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BabyMaybe917 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> So let's see today after lunch i went on a ginormous cleaning spree! I don't know what got into me but the kitchen and livingroom are both spotless.. the bathroom toilet was definitely due a cleaning :blush: :sick: I even shined down all the windows and washed ALL of jacks bottles (usually only 5 of them are clean at any one time :haha: lazy me...)
> After that i took Jack to visit my dads grave... he died exactly 2 years ago today :cry: Took some piccies that i already posted on facebook but maybe i will post them here too if you ladies don't mind. It was a sad but special day... i miss him so much and wish he could have met his grandson.
> On that note my best news of the day.... i get to stop taking my pill tonight!!!!! I finished my pack up until the sugar pills so me and OH agreed it would be good to start getting regular. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> :hugs: It sounds like you had a very emotional day! Those are lovely flowers you've left. :hugs: Congratulations on getting to stop the pill! That's an exciting milestone! A nice way to end the day on a brighter note. :yipee:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you! :hugs: This whole month has been a major roller coaster with the surgery and the complications after surgery, fathers day and all that getting me depressed... there's not a day that goes by that i don't think of him but June is the worst so i'm really just glad it's over tomorrow. 

Bring on 4th of July!!! I can use a good party right about now. :happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> So let's see today after lunch i went on a ginormous cleaning spree! I don't know what got into me but the kitchen and livingroom are both spotless.. the bathroom toilet was definitely due a cleaning :blush: :sick: I even shined down all the windows and washed ALL of jacks bottles (usually only 5 of them are clean at any one time :haha: lazy me...)
> After that i took Jack to visit my dads grave... he died exactly 2 years ago today :cry: Took some piccies that i already posted on facebook but maybe i will post them here too if you ladies don't mind. It was a sad but special day... i miss him so much and wish he could have met his grandson.
> On that note my best news of the day.... i get to stop taking my pill tonight!!!!! I finished my pack up until the sugar pills so me and OH agreed it would be good to start getting regular. Hope it doesn't take too long!
> 
> :hugs: It sounds like you had a very emotional day! Those are lovely flowers you've left. :hugs: Congratulations on getting to stop the pill! That's an exciting milestone! A nice way to end the day on a brighter note. :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thank you! :hugs: This whole month has been a major roller coaster with the surgery and the complications after surgery, fathers day and all that getting me depressed... there's not a day that goes by that i don't think of him but June is the worst so i'm really just glad it's over tomorrow.
> 
> Bring on 4th of July!!! I can use a good party right about now. :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs: again! And Yes bring on the 4th... or the 2nd for me! We always have a huge family BBQ at my aunts house. She has a bunch of land and a pool :) So we make a whole day of it and my dad is the fireworks guy so it's always really fun!


----------



## hakunamatata

A - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I love all those flowers.


----------



## hakunamatata

And you and J. are so adorable!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

BabyMaybe917 said:


> :hugs: again! And Yes bring on the 4th... or the 2nd for me! We always have a huge family BBQ at my aunts house. She has a bunch of land and a pool :) So we make a whole day of it and my dad is the fireworks guy so it's always really fun!

Yay, i'm glad you're gonna have fun too! On the 4th my family has off work so were having a BBQ at my uncles, lighting off fireworks, and depending how late it is we might have a bon fire that evening also.

I just hope Jack doesn't mind the fireworks! I'm gonna try to keep him as far away as possible so it doesn't scare him... and if my uncle brings out the damn fire crackers :grr:I swear! I HATE those things.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:hugs: Thanks HM!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hurrah for stopping the pill, iHeartbaby#1! :thumbup:I hope your cycle regulates soon! I liked your pictures. What a special time for you and your son. :hugs:


Sorry, BabyMaybe. I'm so embarrassed now.:blush::blush::dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ooooo I love the 4th of July!!! Nothing like celebrating the birth of your country by exploding a small piece of it! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Allie... wanna chat for a bit on FB?? We might still win chat wars!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> Hurrah for stopping the pill, iHeartbaby#1! :thumbup:I hope your cycle regulates soon! I liked your pictures. What a special time for you and your son. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sorry, BabyMaybe. I'm so embarrassed now.:blush::blush::dohh:

It's okay it was a good laugh :rofl: I know what you meant!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

MackMomma8 said:


> Ooooo I love the 4th of July!!! Nothing like celebrating the birth of your country by exploding a small piece of it! :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: Too true!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thank you Mouse_Chicky! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely pics iheartbaby, must have been an emotional day ~ Lovely for your LO to hear all the great stories :hugs:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mackmomma ~ Cute diaper cake :thumbup:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yey for all the AF's arriving :happydance: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good luck with the decorating pichi :winkwink:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Got my vote in for WTT'r of the week....:flower:


----------



## babynewbie

BlueHadeda said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Just doing dinner (lasagne, wedges, salad & garlic bread :D yumm) and just sent OH and LO out to the shop to get stuff for a banoffee pie :dance: I love a good pud!
> 
> *What's a "banoffee pie"? I too LOVE good puds!!!
> *
> BabyMaybe, yay for AF arriving! :happydance: I'm still awaiting my first one after 2 years! Should be any day now, I'm getting all the signs.
> 
> Trgirl, enjoy the last few days!!!
> 
> All the diaper cakes were so beautiful!!! You girls are talented! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry didnt come back on last night, its a biscuity base (like cheesecake) a layer of toffee/caramel, sliced bananas then loads of whipped cream on top :thumbup: soo yummy. Made a big one so we have some for tonight aswell :lol: :D



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> So let's see today after lunch i went on a ginormous cleaning spree! I don't know what got into me but the kitchen and livingroom are both spotless.. the bathroom toilet was definitely due a cleaning :blush: :sick: I even shined down all the windows and washed ALL of jacks bottles (usually only 5 of them are clean at any one time :haha: lazy me...)
> 
> After that i took Jack to visit my dads grave... he died exactly 2 years ago today :cry: Took some piccies that i already posted on facebook but maybe i will post them here too if you ladies don't mind. It was a sad but special day... i miss him so much and wish he could have met his grandson.
> 
> On that note my best news of the day.... i get to stop taking my pill tonight!!!!! I finished my pack up until the sugar pills so me and OH agreed it would be good to start getting regular. Hope it doesn't take too long!

:hugs: sorry about your dad hun. lovely pictures you posted :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Oooh just noticed my ticker exactly 2 months until we TTC :dance:


----------



## kitty2385

Just wanted to share a book with you all that i just finished reading about TTC:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bump-Grind...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309517041&sr=1-1

Its really useful and its quite funny, found out alot of things i didnt know, so have a look at it :D

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Just wanted to unveil blinkie number 1. To be fair I am only unveiling mine today so you all can add suggestions if you want. I promise to be even and not use mine till I post them all! I am having so much fun making them. They won't be unveiled till tomorrow or sunday completely though!
 



Attached Files:







Cheerleader Superlative3.gif
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## kellysays2u

I think I need to clear up the text with the autumn acorns superlatives at the end but thats an easy fix :)


----------



## BlueHadeda

babynewbie said:


> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> What's a "banoffee pie"? I too LOVE good puds!!!
> 
> Sorry didnt come back on last night, its a biscuity base (like cheesecake) a layer of toffee/caramel, sliced bananas then loads of whipped cream on top :thumbup: soo yummy. Made a big one so we have some for tonight aswell :lol: :DClick to expand...

Oh yummy, that sounds very good! Anything that combines caramel and whipped cream must be good! :thumbup: I made a caramel peppermint cream tart this morning. You just whip cream, add caramel and a grated peppermint slab chocolate, and then layer it with Tennis biscuits. Yummy!



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> After that i took Jack to visit my dads grave... he died exactly 2 years ago today :cry: Took some piccies that i already posted on facebook but maybe i will post them here too if you ladies don't mind. It was a sad but special day... i miss him so much and wish he could have met his grandson.

Gosh iHeartbaby, your dad was just a few years older than I am! What happened? I know exactly how you feel. We just had my mom's 10th annivarcery of the day she passed away this week as well. Even after a decade, I still long for her and wish she could've met all my children.


----------



## MackMomma8

babynewbie said:


> Oooh just noticed my ticker exactly 2 months until we TTC :dance:

:dance: Horay!! Soooo close!!! 



kellysays2u said:


> Just wanted to unveil blinkie number 1. To be fair I am only unveiling mine today so you all can add suggestions if you want. I promise to be even and not use mine till I post them all! I am having so much fun making them. They won't be unveiled till tomorrow or sunday completely though!

OMG those are so cute!!! Eeeek I can't wait to have mine!! :happydance: :kiss: You are so talented!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Ladies :wave: 

Love your new blinkie kellysays2u :thumbup:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello all i would love to join your group. Ive enjoined reading your post. babydust to all. my husband and i are ttc for a month now first time doing this tracking thing and learning all this language.


----------



## MackMomma8

Sw33tp3a said:


> hello all i would love to join your group. Ive enjoined reading your post. babydust to all. my husband and i are ttc for a month now first time doing this tracking thing and learning all this language.

Welcome!!! Lots of sticky :dust: for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks how do i add the baby acorn sticky to my signiture


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome sweetpea! I'm at work right now but I can help u later or someone here can help. Hugs!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks hakunamatata


----------



## hakunamatata

WTTer of the week votes due tonight!!!!!!

Pick a group member u want to recognize along w a reason!

Thanks for participating!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sw33tp3a said:


> hello all i would love to join your group. Ive enjoined reading your post. babydust to all. my husband and i are ttc for a month now first time doing this tracking thing and learning all this language.

Welcome! Hope you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

is there still a secret face book group. i would love to be a part of that as well. i dont want those on face group to know but i do know closed groups cant be seen.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ive been taking prenatal pills to help and my husband is making sure i take them. he is in babyfever right now. so it helps in the emotional side. im so thankful for this site i other wise have no one else to talk to about TTC!


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome Sw33tp3a and LOADS of Baby dust for you! Would you like the TTC or WTT acorn banner? I can get you the code for either.


----------



## mouse_chicky

PM Hakunamatata, skybluheaven, or iHeartbaby#1 your name and they can add you to the facebook group. It is a secret group so none of your friends can see it. (I think these are the girls who've done it before. Someone correct me if I'm wrong or if I've forgotten someone.)

It's great that your dh is so excited to ttc!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ttc would be good and i will pm them thanks


----------



## babynewbie

hello Sw33tp3a :wave:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hmm I actually can't get the original TTC one... :( But here is what you would do for the WTT if you want it and maybe the original creator could come on later and do the TTC one...? I think we got rid of it cause none of us were trying yet but thats changed now :) 
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/WTTacorn.jpg Just add that to your siggy deleting the space after the tag and before the https: and you will have the WTT one!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks babynewbie! im so excited to be on here. felling the love!!! kinda emo today. so wishin and praying.


----------



## MackMomma8

Here is the TTC one:

https: //img834.imageshack.us/img834/5443/sigfo.jpg[ /IMG]

Copy and paste that code into your siggy - make sure you delete the spaces after 'https:' and in this -> [ /IMG]


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babynewbie said:


> Oooh just noticed my ticker exactly 2 months until we TTC :dance:

Yay!!! It's getting so close :yipee:


Sw33tp3a said:


> hello all i would love to join your group. Ive enjoined reading your post. babydust to all. my husband and i are ttc for a month now first time doing this tracking thing and learning all this language.

Welcome :flower: _Cute name! There is a Sweet Pea travel system by Graco._ :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Thanks again!!! now i feel special lol. very cute i love it.. my daughter was born 2004, my son in 2008, so a 2012 would be a pattern every 4 years lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ashi i have sent an add request on face book


----------



## mouse_chicky

Kelly, I've been trying to get the small wtt sign, but it won't let me click on it. Can you pm me the link? Thanks!


----------



## babyb54

Hi girls! Just wanted to say hello, since it's been a while! We're actually on the second leg of our trip so I'll still be intermittent, but not for too much longer! Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> Hi girls! Just wanted to say hello, since it's been a while! We're actually on the second leg of our trip so I'll still be intermittent, but not for too much longer! Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:

:wave: Hope you're enjoying your trip! I just noticed your ticker says exactly one month until TTC. :yipee:


----------



## babyb54

BabyMaybe917 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Just wanted to say hello, since it's been a while! We're actually on the second leg of our trip so I'll still be intermittent, but not for too much longer! Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: Hope you're enjoying your trip! I just noticed your ticker says exactly one month until TTC. :yipee:Click to expand...

:yipee: I know, it's super close!! We actually even started NTNP today! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi lady's, is it normal to be really tired, emotional, and nausea on ovulation days.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

kelly how did you make the photo pf athena its so cute. did you use a websit or something?


----------



## kellysays2u

mouse_chicky said:


> Kelly, I've been trying to get the small wtt sign, but it won't let me click on it. Can you pm me the link? Thanks!

Of course! I will do that right after I.....
POST EVERYONES BLINKIES!!!!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

kellysays2u said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, I've been trying to get the small wtt sign, but it won't let me click on it. Can you pm me the link? Thanks!
> 
> Of course! I will do that right after I.....
> POST EVERYONES BLINKIES!!!!!!Click to expand...

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## kellysays2u

Bluehadeda:
Most Likely To Faint
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Faint.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Faint.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Shabutie:
Most Creative!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Creative.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Creative.gif[/url][ /IMG]

Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Hakunamatata:
Most Addicted to posting!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Posting.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Posting.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Mackmomma:
Most Sylish!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Stylish.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Stylish.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Pixie23:
Most likely to get first BFP!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/First.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/First.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Trgirl308:
Most likely to conceive on honeymoon!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Honeymoon.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Honeymoon.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Vaniila:
Most likely to conceive in a car!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/car.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/car.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Stacyann:
Most likely to conceive on Halloween!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Halloween.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Halloween.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Mousechicky:
Most likely to not wait until Fall!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/fall.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/fall.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

Skyblueheaven:
Most Likely to Conceive a Movie Star!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/MovieStar-1.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/MovieStar-1.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

KellyC75:
Most likely to conceive a tattoo artist!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Tattoo.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Tattoo.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

iHeartbaby#1:
Most likely to conceive a sports star!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Sports.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Sports.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## kellysays2u

LovePurple:
The most mysterious WTT'er
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/mysterious.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/mysterious.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a said:


> hello all i would love to join your group. Ive enjoined reading your post. babydust to all. my husband and i are ttc for a month now first time doing this tracking thing and learning all this language.

Hello :wave: Welcome to the Autumn Acorns :flower:

I notice that your ticker says its your most fertile time right now! :happydance: Have a great time! :haha:


----------



## kellysays2u

Pichi:
Most likely to buy anything hello kitty!
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/hellokitty.gif
[url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/hellokitty.gif[/url][ /IMG]
Delete space after [IMG] and the space in


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> Kelly, I've been trying to get the small wtt sign, but it won't let me click on it. Can you pm me the link? Thanks!

Hopefully this will work??? :shrug:

[IM G]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WTTacorn.jpg[/IM G]

.....Edit** Remove the spaces between the M & the G in both 'img' parts


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya im feeling the weirdiest so far this morning though so hope i do succeed this week. cant waite to find out really hope this is the month...


----------



## kellysays2u

KellyC75 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, I've been trying to get the small wtt sign, but it won't let me click on it. Can you pm me the link? Thanks!
> 
> Hopefully this will work??? :shrug:
> 
> [IM G]https://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab287/Shabutie0609/Wedding%20Planning/WTTacorn.jpg[/IM G]
> 
> .....Edit** Remove the spaces between the M & the G in both 'img' partsClick to expand...

I sent it to her in a PM but thank you for helping as well Kelly! I wasnt sure which of us she was talking too!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

weird felt yucky all morning an now craving a hot dog go figure...who knows.


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> :yipee: I know, it's super close!! We actually even started NTNP today! :happydance:

:wohoo:



kellysays2u said:


> Trgirl308:
> Most likely to conceive on honeymoon!
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Honeymoon.gif
> [url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Honeymoon.gif[/url][ /IMG]
> Delete space after [IMG] and the space in

Im sure she is trying her best :winkwink::dtd::winkwink:



kellysays2u said:


> KellyC75:
> Most likely to conceive a tattoo artist!
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Tattoo.gif
> [url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Tattoo.gif[/url][ /IMG]
> Delete space after [IMG] and the space in

Aww ~ Thanks so much :flower:



kellysays2u said:


> Pichi:
> Most likely to buy anything hello kitty!
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/hellokitty.gif
> [url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/hellokitty.gif[/url][ /IMG]
> Delete space after [IMG] and the space in

Love this extra bonus blinkie for pichi :thumbup:



kellysays2u said:


> I sent it to her in a PM but thank you for helping as well Kelly! I wasnt sure which of us she was talking too!

.....Think she was asking you reading back!! :dohh::haha:

You can never have enough help though, can ya :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Am I gonna be able to fit another blinkie on though? :shrug:


----------



## kellysays2u

Hmm... I am not sure if you will... :( You can always try. Then they will let you know if and when they find you.... Then you will just have to delete it again :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Kelly thank you soooo much for doing blinkies!! You're the best!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i like the blinkies also very cute...


----------



## hakunamatata

Sw33tp3a said:


> ive been taking prenatal pills to help and my husband is making sure i take them. he is in babyfever right now. so it helps in the emotional side. im so thankful for this site i other wise have no one else to talk to about TTC!

That's so cute he has baby fever! Love it!!! :kiss:


----------



## kellysays2u

hakunamatata said:


> Kelly thank you soooo much for doing blinkies!! You're the best!!

It's not a problem I had so much fun making them. If you can't tell I used a post it background for yours!!!!
Also if anyone is having issues reading there's let me know and I can play with the font. I did most of them a little zoomed in so I am just now noticing some can be a little harder to read so will easily change them if you want. Or if you just want different color font or something let me know :) I am making myself a new one as to make them a little more cohesive. I didn't particularly care for that one as much as the new ones. I need to learn to make sparkles on them soon. As I know some of you love sparkles.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey girly! It's in my siggy, see?

What's the photobucket link to your album so I can put it in the newsletter?

Thanks!!!


----------



## kellysays2u

https://s1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/
Thats the photobucket album I believe... 
Is anyone else having issues with there blinkie? I have had a pm or two about it saying that it was deleted? I haven't deleted them but I don't know what the issues is :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thank you to both Kelly's for the help with the wtt sign!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I didn't have problems with my blinkie but I also uploaded it to my own photobucket account, so I don't know.


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks for the link! I will include it in the newsletter! You rock!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I copied straight from the photobucket album, and it worked this time!:happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Maybe it was because I had changed a few things in my album so it wasn't working for some. I am updating it to the autumn acorn photobucket account that Hakuna made so if anyones isn't working let me know and I will get you that link instead to try :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

am i the only one on the west coast lol.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm not sure, sweetpea. (is it ok to call you that?) There're ladies from all over. I'm in eastern time zone. I should look it up and see what the difference is. Glad to have you. :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i just noticed from fb that all are heading to bed tonight and its only 7 here ha ha... glad to be on here really do.....


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> Thank you to both Kelly's for the help with the wtt sign!!!

No probs :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls ~ I have news

PM me for more info :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning all,

Kelly, I cant access it, Im all intriged (sp) by it now, lol.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

:friends:


----------



## music81

hi kellyc75 i cant access it either x


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> hi kellyc75 i cant access it either x

Have PM'd you both :flower:


----------



## music81

best of luck sw33tp3a!


----------



## hakunamatata

This week's WTT'er of the Week is *Kellysays2u*!!!!!! 
We love you because you made some awesome blinkies! 
They are so cool and creative! 
Thank you for your lovely contributions to the group!!!!!

Honorable Mentions go to *MouseChicky* and *Hakunamatata*!!! 
Mousechicky is a great chatter and very sweet and she makes us laugh (motherhood is not for wimps!)
We love Hakunamatata's newsletter, she's nice to everyone, and she's fun to talk to!​


----------



## hakunamatata

Also unable to click the link lovey


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Also unable to click the link lovey

Thanks for the awesome newsletter :thumbup: & the link to the photobucket account 

I have PM'd you :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Also unable to click the link lovey
> 
> Thanks for the awesome newsletter :thumbup: & the link to the photobucket account
> 
> I have PM'd you :winkwink:Click to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## kellysays2u

I was not expecting WTT'er of the week at all it was great news this morning. I was able to get in Kelly ( I always feel like I am talking to myself when I say that haha). I posted there and will keep super quiet here!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats kellysays2u!!! You deserve it.:thumbup:


Yay! I'm tickled pink about the honorable mention. :happydance: It really made my day!

I can't access it either KellyC75. But now I'm sooo curious.:-k


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Thanks for another lovely newsletter Kristin! But... i'm never in it :cry: :haha: Just kidding!! :haha: I truly love reading them, keep up the great work!

Kelly i told you you would get my vote! :winkwink: You put so much effort into those blinkies and are just a lovely person in general.. you deserve it! :)


----------



## music81

hello girls, hope you're all doing well and having a good weekend...

congrats to kelly for wtt of the wk....i never get round to voting! whoops......and thanks for pm-ing me!

thanks for the newsletter....good to get a summery of the latest news!

im having a v lazy day, oh at cricket....its july!...we ttc in 3 wks!....i feel a fraud being in this group now that im no longer starting to ttc in autumn!...but i think there are a few of us now!....xx


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I can't believe i'm actually NTNP! Even though i already have a LO this is all so new to me as he was a surprise baby...I know it take a while to be regular but i'm super excited. Congrats to everyone else who is in the same boat! :happydance:


----------



## music81

it is exciting iheartbaby....good luck! and have fun NTNP! X


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> i feel a fraud being in this group now that im no longer starting to ttc in autumn!...but i think there are a few of us now!....xx

We are just wayyyy to impatient hey! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I can't believe i'm actually NTNP! Even though i already have a LO this is all so new to me as he was a surprise baby...I know it take a while to be regular but i'm super excited. Congrats to everyone else who is in the same boat! :happydance:

Ohhh ~ :happydance: ~ Exciting

You could get pregnant sooner than you think :winkwink:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

music81 said:


> im having a v lazy day, oh at cricket....its july!...we ttc in 3 wks!....i feel a fraud being in this group now that im no longer starting to ttc in autumn!...but i think there are a few of us now!....xx

Don't worry about it, were happy for you!! Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: I can't wait to hear who is going to have the next BFP :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

music 81, it's getting close to your ttc date! Yay!

Good luck ntnp iHeartbaby#1. You're going to have to change your username shortly, I have a feeling. ;)

Thanks for the newsletter, HM. You're like a detective.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I loved the newsletter hope to recognize the names before long. today is my big 0 day...cant wait to find out whats gonna happen in next weeks.. congrats to those NTNP! it'll happen when it happens. this is also my first time actually TTC also others were a surprise! i chose this group because im sure i wont conceived till the fall due to my last two being conceived then lol.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm thinking that if I don't get AF in the next couple of weeks, I might as well start ttc when it does come. Even if it's the middle of July. Although, that may mean having no earthly idea of my cycle, but I guess there's always dating scans if I conceive.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm thinking that if I don't get AF in the next couple of weeks, I might as well start ttc when it does come. Even if it's the middle of July. Although, that may mean having no earthly idea of my cycle, but I guess there's always dating scans if I conceive.

Yay, exactly!! If they can't tell your due date based off AF they will just give you more ultrasounds..those are never a bad thing! I had 3 of them with my son :cloud9:


----------



## SaMa86

Evening ladies! and Hi to the newbies!

Hope everyones having a good week! 

Had a lovely time reading the newsletter this morning. Have been a bit of a let down though, I can't do my hike because I injured my back on Thursday! I'm so annoyed!!

Can anybody help me? I'm trying to get the WTT siggy, I can copy the link but I'm not sure where I'm pasting it too?

What's everyone up to this weekend? DH has just left to go watch the David Haye fight at his mates so, night in to feel sorry for myself being in pain :cry:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

SAMA86 i will be on here most of the night so feel free to chat. its only 11 were i live. dont feel sad and i hope the pain subsides. best wishes.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that if I don't get AF in the next couple of weeks, I might as well start ttc when it does come. Even if it's the middle of July. Although, that may mean having no earthly idea of my cycle, but I guess there's always dating scans if I conceive.
> 
> Yay, exactly!! If they can't tell your due date based off AF they will just give you more ultrasounds..those are never a bad thing! I had 3 of them with my son :cloud9:Click to expand...

i agree its always good to get more of the Ultrasounds. i was disappointed when i lived in Florida due to my coworker was prego at the same time she had a different doc. and she had ultrasounds all the time right from 3 weeks i had about 3 also. i love getting those and making a scrap book with them. im crossing my fingers for ya iHeartbaby#1 for that :witch: to stay away you can get your :bfp: 
:flower:


----------



## music81

SaMa86....copy it, go to quick links, edit signature, click on the mountain icon (insert image) and paste.....think thats what i did!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

KellyC75 I couldn't get in either... it says I don't have permission. I'm curious now!

Off to spend the day with family for 4th of July!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i couldnt get in it either it said that i wasnt a member as well.. oh well. kiddos napping and im hipper is this normal.....


----------



## BlueHadeda

kellysays2u said:


> Bluehadeda:
> Most Likely To Faint
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Faint.gif
> [url]https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m520/kellydcares/Faint.gif[/url][ /IMG]
> Delete space after [IMG] and the space in

:flower::flower::flower:
Thank you Kellysays2u!!!! That's just lovely! Thank you so much! :hugs:
And congrats to you being WTT'er of the week!!! :happydance:


KellyC, I can't access that link either. Not sure if I've reached enough posts yet! :shrug:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Sweetpea, welcome! :flower:

I'm also out of sorts in some ways when I'm ovulating. Tired, nauseous, etc. I'm pms'ing tonight, so I'm soooo irritated, feeling flushed and extremely lightheaded. Urgh.

How old are you first two, Sweetpea?


----------



## trgirl308

Hello.

Kellysays2u, those blinkies are awesome! Thank you! I couldn't get mine to work, but I don't know how to use a photobucket... can someone explain it to me and send me the link for the WTT autumn acorns?

The trip is great... we are barely halfway through, going home in two weeks from today. I am just tired. We have changed cities almost everyday. Tomorrow we go to Glasgow, then Edinburgh to fly out Tuesday morning to the South of France. Once in France we will get to rest and we will be staying with friends, so a little cheaper... and then Paris to fly back home on the 16th. 

We talked about TTC again today... we are both in agreement that we want to try now... but would be better to wait... so I am thinking NTNP is going to be the most likely scenario when we get home, then fingers crossed!

Hope everyone else is well... be back the next time I get internet access!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BlueHadeda said:


> Sweetpea, welcome! :flower:
> 
> I'm also out of sorts in some ways when I'm ovulating. Tired, nauseous, etc. I'm pms'ing tonight, so I'm soooo irritated, feeling flushed and extremely lightheaded. Urgh.
> 
> How old are you first two, Sweetpea?

My daughter :dishes: just turned 7 yesterday and my son:plane: turns 3 on the 13th. they were both a surprise so this is my first time TTC.


----------



## trgirl308

So I think it worked... just saw HK's link in the FB group. Thank you!


----------



## KellyC75

If anyone wants to know my news, I will send you a PM ~ No longer have a link to the thread :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope your back gets better soon, SaMa86! :hugs:


----------



## SaMa86

mouse_chicky said:


> I hope your back gets better soon, SaMa86! :hugs:

Cheers hon, spent a good chunk of today laying on the floor as it's the most comfortable I can get lol. Missed work today and yesterday with it, thankfully am rota'd off tomorrow and monday so lots of time to heal!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

SaMa86 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I hope your back gets better soon, SaMa86! :hugs:
> 
> Cheers hon, spent a good chunk of today laying on the floor as it's the most comfortable I can get lol. Missed work today and yesterday with it, thankfully am rota'd off tomorrow and monday so lots of time to heal!Click to expand...

take it easy and try not to do much. glad u have a few days off to try and get better that always helps.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

just made some home made playdough for the kids just to take my mind off of TTC didnt work lol. this is gonna be a long TWW


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry I haven't been on have been flat out with work and doing extra shifts.

I love all the creativity that went into the blinkies, great job kellysays2u...:thumbup:

Welcome Sweetpea...:wave:

AFM I got a PEAK on my first cycle of using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor on CD11..:happydance: After reading all about how you will only get highs on your first cycle, I was in shock and DH thought maybe the monitor was broken..:haha:

Stating to get excited about our trip to Europe, only 2months 2weeks and 4days to go..:wohoo:


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Thanks for another lovely newsletter Kristin! But... i'm never in it :cry: :haha: Just kidding!! :haha: I truly love reading them, keep up the great work!
> 
> Kelly i told you you would get my vote! :winkwink: You put so much effort into those blinkies and are just a lovely person in general.. you deserve it! :)

If you have any special news please PM me so I can include it.


----------



## mouse_chicky

What kind of homemade playdough did you make, sweetpea? I've made peanut butter/marshmallow dough before, but haven't tried any other. I can't wait (well, I can) until Kara's old enough to do that stuff with!

Hi Miss Redknob! Glad you got a peak on your monitor. How exciting! I almost used one of those the last time, but just when I was getting ready to ask my sister to borrow hers, I got my bfp. Good luck!


----------



## hakunamatata

Also, is anyone interested in taking turns with me doing the newsletters? PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse_chicky said:


> What kind of homemade playdough did you make, sweetpea? I've made peanut butter/marshmallow dough before, but haven't tried any other. I can't wait (well, I can) until Kara's old enough to do that stuff with!
> 
> Hi Miss Redknob! Glad you got a peak on your monitor. How exciting! I almost used one of those the last time, but just when I was getting ready to ask my sister to borrow hers, I got my bfp. Good luck!

this is the Best Playdough (I usually triple or quadruple this recipe and cook it in a large deep frying pan)

Combine in saucepan: 1 cup flour 1/4 cup salt 1 tsp. cream of tartar

Add and whisk until smooth: 1 cup water 1 Tbsp oil Food coloring (Cake decorators paste or liquid makes great colorsn i like to use kool-aid for color and it gives a nice sent.)

Cook over medium heat until nearly playdough is nearly set. Add: 1 Tbsp. imitation vanilla extract

Stir until vanilla is blended, then remove and knead when cool. Store in Ziploc bag or air tight container.

Note: This is the best playdough recipe I have ever found. The vanilla extract seems improve the texture and adds a nice scent as well.


----------



## mouse_chicky

This is great! I'm going to have to try it with my nieces.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

it turns out really nice and the cream of tartor keeps it from going bad.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:



Sw33tp3a said:


> My daughter :dishes: just turned 7 yesterday and my son:plane: turns 3 on the 13th. they were both a surprise so this is my first time TTC.

:cake: Happy Birthday to them both! :cake:



mouse_chicky said:


> What kind of homemade playdough did you make, sweetpea? *I've made peanut butter/marshmallow dough before*, but haven't tried any other. I can't wait (well, I can) until Kara's old enough to do that stuff with!

I think id be tempted to eat your playdough mouse_chicky! :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Mouse Chicky your playdough sounds gourmet...lol. When I was a childcare teacher we use to make the boring type and it use to be so salty, cause the kids use to screw there faces up when they would try and eat it...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Miss Redknob said:


> Mouse Chicky your playdough sounds gourmet...lol. When I was a childcare teacher we use to make the boring type and it use to be so salty, cause the kids use to screw there faces up when they would try and eat it...

thats funny i was a preschool teacher for 11 years. thats how i learned the different recipes. finally after learning this recipe i was the one who made all the classes because they would screw theirs up.


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Also, is anyone interested in taking turns with me doing the newsletters? PM me if you're interested.

If I had time ~ Id love to help :flower:

Hope you get someone on board :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sooooooooo..... 
Me and DH :sex: last night :happydance: for the first time ever unprotected! I doubt I'll catch this time BUT I have decided to stop being sensible for once in my life and we'll be trying as of right................................................
NOW!:haha:

If we do get pregnant I don't mind going on honeymoon with a bit of a bump! And as for my 30th, well, I can have a good time without drinking!

Also have decided I don't really care about my job. I can't go back to it afterwards so why should I care?!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Sooooooooo.....
> Me and DH :sex: last night :happydance: for the first time ever unprotected! I doubt I'll catch this time BUT I have decided to stop being sensible for once in my life and we'll be trying as of right................................................
> NOW!:haha:
> 
> If we do get pregnant I don't mind going on honeymoon with a bit of a bump! And as for my 30th, well, I can have a good time without drinking!
> 
> Also have decided I don't really care about my job. I can't go back to it afterwards so why should I care?!

congrats girly, it a great decision


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Mrs. Gibbo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Oh wow, congrats Mrs Gibbo!!! I'm jealous, wish I could start trying now! Or at least NTNP... I rarely drink (like in once every 2 years or so, LOL). And I still have a good time whenever. You'll be fine celebrating your birthday without alcohol. Why can't you go back to your job though? 

Sweetpea, congrats on your daughter's birthday!! And on your son's coming birthday. My daughter is 7 as well, and my son also 3! I just have one 10-year old boy as well. Is your daughter also so crazy about her brother, and the thought of more babies? Mine wants me to have at the very least, twins! Preferably she said nonuplets...:haha: I didn't tell her or her brothers that we're thinking about another baby though. I'd rather wait and see if I can get pregnant (I feel so old!) and just see a little heartbeat before I'll tell them.


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone interested in taking turns with me doing the newsletters? PM me if you're interested.
> 
> If I had time ~ Id love to help :flower:
> 
> Hope you get someone on board :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi hon! Yeah I'm pretty pressed for time at the moment with working full-time and other family obligations and everything, and honestly I'm worried that I will exclude people in the newsletter. I can glean bits of info from the thread, and people send me PM's from time to time, but inevitably I drop the ball and do not mention some people. It might just be better to eliminate the newsletter, which would almost help encourage everyone to stay up-to-date on the thread anyway, and I won't have to worry about hurting anyone's feelings.

I haven't decided for sure yet, just something I'm considering.

I would still do the votes for WTT'er of the Week and announce the winners weekly.

Also, something that would help tremendously is if we have new people in the thread, and you're already on Facebook (I know you aren't KellyC but almost everyone else here is) is if you see that someone is interested in joining the group, feel free to add them on Facebook and also add them to the group. You don't have to be an admin to do that. Anyone on Facebook who is already in our secret group can add anyone to the group. That way, whoever is new doesn't have to wait for me to add them, and if someone is already online, they can add them immediately.

Thanks to everyone for pitching in and for making this the best WTT/TTC group on BnB!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> If anyone wants to know my news, I will send you a PM ~ No longer have a link to the thread :thumbup:

Ooh sounds interesting! I want to know your news! Im so nosey :blush:



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Sooooooooo.....
> Me and DH :sex: last night :happydance: for the first time ever unprotected! I doubt I'll catch this time BUT I have decided to stop being sensible for once in my life and we'll be trying as of right................................................
> NOW!:haha:
> 
> If we do get pregnant I don't mind going on honeymoon with a bit of a bump! And as for my 30th, well, I can have a good time without drinking!
> 
> Also have decided I don't really care about my job. I can't go back to it afterwards so why should I care?!


:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

At the moment, work-wise, I'm the assistant manager of a hotel and 3 nights a week I have to be ready to go back to the hotel at any time if a guest needs me for anything plus the house that comes with the job isn't big enough for us plus :baby: 
Afterwards, the last thing I'll need is just getting baby off to sleep and the phone ringing and I have to leave baby at home :( but I'm super duper excited about my decision! :happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Sooooooooo.....
> Me and DH :sex: last night :happydance: for the first time ever unprotected! I doubt I'll catch this time BUT I have decided to stop being sensible for once in my life and we'll be trying as of right................................................
> NOW!:haha:
> 
> If we do get pregnant I don't mind going on honeymoon with a bit of a bump! And as for my 30th, well, I can have a good time without drinking!
> 
> Also have decided I don't really care about my job. I can't go back to it afterwards so why should I care?!

:yipee: That's exciting news! Congrats on your decision! Hopefully you'll get a :bfp: soon!!! 


hakunamatata said:


> Hi hon! Yeah I'm pretty pressed for time at the moment with working full-time and other family obligations and everything, and honestly I'm worried that I will exclude people in the newsletter. I can glean bits of info from the thread, and people send me PM's from time to time, but inevitably I drop the ball and do not mention some people. It might just be better to eliminate the newsletter, which would almost help encourage everyone to stay up-to-date on the thread anyway, and I won't have to worry about hurting anyone's feelings.
> 
> I haven't decided for sure yet, just something I'm considering.
> 
> I would still do the votes for WTT'er of the Week and announce the winners weekly.
> 
> Also, something that would help tremendously is if we have new people in the thread, and you're already on Facebook (I know you aren't KellyC but almost everyone else here is) is if you see that someone is interested in joining the group, feel free to add them on Facebook and also add them to the group. You don't have to be an admin to do that. Anyone on Facebook who is already in our secret group can add anyone to the group. That way, whoever is new doesn't have to wait for me to add them, and if someone is already online, they can add them immediately.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for pitching in and for making this the best WTT/TTC group on BnB!!!!

:hugs: HK you do such a wonderful job keeping us all up to date! But I think we would all understand if the newsletter has to be eliminated. :flower: If someone misses something that we're discussing and doesn't have time to read the forum they could always just post in the forum that they missed something? Just an idea. Thanks for all of your work for us girls :)


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Sooooooooo.....
> Me and DH :sex: last night :happydance: for the first time ever unprotected! I doubt I'll catch this time BUT I have decided to stop being sensible for once in my life and we'll be trying as of right................................................
> NOW!:haha:
> 
> If we do get pregnant I don't mind going on honeymoon with a bit of a bump! And as for my 30th, well, I can have a good time without drinking!
> 
> Also have decided I don't really care about my job. I can't go back to it afterwards so why should I care?!

Congrats hun :hugs: 


welcome to all the new members :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

How exciting Mrs. Gibbo! In the end, you have to listen to your heart. :hugs:


HM, You're totally awesome, and we're spoiled to have you. ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi guys, skybluheaven gave me a great idea of doing a biweekly newsletter. I will send one this upcoming Sat. and every other week afterward. 

If you have any exciting news you want to share, please PM or email me. Our thread moves fast and I do try to stay on top of all the news but I do miss things from time to time.

I love you all bunches and thanks for your support as we make this change!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Sooooooooo.....
> Me and DH :sex: last night :happydance: for the first time ever unprotected! I doubt I'll catch this time BUT I have decided to stop being sensible for once in my life and we'll be trying as of right................................................
> NOW!:haha:
> 
> If we do get pregnant I don't mind going on honeymoon with a bit of a bump! And as for my 30th, well, I can have a good time without drinking!
> 
> Also have decided I don't really care about my job. I can't go back to it afterwards so why should I care?!

congrats i am so excited for you! its a big relief when you have made a big decision like that.now time for a :bfp: 


welcome to all the new members :flower:[/QUOTE]


----------



## tyler85

Wooo We are officially NTNPng!!! So excited! DH changed his mind and we have officially DTD w/o anything!!


----------



## SaMa86

Congrats to Mrs Gibbo and Tyler85! So jealous of you guys! hehe. We'll all be joining you soon enough:happydance:

Much as I do love the newsletter, I think a bi weekly one would be fine, or even just a monthly. I think we all enjoy a good catchup anyway on the thread anyway. I know I do.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tyler85 said:


> Wooo We are officially NTNPng!!! So excited! DH changed his mind and we have officially DTD w/o anything!!

Congrats for you as well. wishing you lots of baby dust:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats tyler 85! Good luck on snagging that bfp!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay Tyler85 & Mrs Gibbo! That's great news guys, good luck! 

HK, bi-weekly is a great idea. What if someone else did the WTTer vote of the week, would that help you at all? Either way your contribution to the group is awesome, and we really appreciate it!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls... kinda MIA really arent I. I Blame the FB group! Sorry :hugs:

I will do better. Promise!

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

And you guys voted me most likely not to wait until fall!:rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

tyler85 said:


> Wooo We are officially NTNPng!!! So excited! DH changed his mind and we have officially DTD w/o anything!!

Congrats! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Mrs Gibbo & Tyler85 for NTNP. Sending lots of :dust: your way..


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey ladies... I posted this on the fb group but wanted to update everyone here too! I originally had a fb just for bnb thinking it would be easier to keep track... well it's not. I confuse myself LOL!:dohh: Anyways, I deleted my other fb and added my IRL one :) So anyways, sorry if I confused anyone... :blush:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for another lovely newsletter Kristin! But... i'm never in it :cry: :haha: Just kidding!! :haha: I truly love reading them, keep up the great work!
> 
> Kelly i told you you would get my vote! :winkwink: You put so much effort into those blinkies and are just a lovely person in general.. you deserve it! :)
> 
> If you have any special news please PM me so I can include it.Click to expand...

Sorry hun I really didn't mean anything by that, i hope i didn't offend you!! I know you put a lot of hard work into the newsletter...you even add that we should PM you with any news at the bottom. I was TOTALLY kidding, i swear!

I really appreciate everything you do for the group, you are amazing chick! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

OMG, this thread goes so fast I just can't keep up!! I've been off a few days as my mum got married- amazing weekend! Congrats Mrs Gibo and Tyler85 for taking the next steps :D

Confession time...last week I got another reading to see if it matched my previous 2 from March/April... I got those before I had a TTC date and Psychic star said boy in september, Gail was a load of rubbish... Since then we've set a TTC date of September (not influenced by Star!! Forgot about the reading until last week!!) Jenny Renny's came through this morning and also says a boy with BFP in September...!! AND we'll be on holiday in September and I'm likely to be fertile then if my cycles remain constant...

I'm so excited (and also very nervous!!)


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Sooooooooo.....
> Me and DH :sex: last night :happydance: for the first time ever unprotected! I doubt I'll catch this time BUT I have decided to stop being sensible for once in my life and we'll be trying as of right................................................
> NOW!:haha:
> 
> If we do get pregnant I don't mind going on honeymoon with a bit of a bump! And as for my 30th, well, I can have a good time without drinking!
> 
> Also have decided I don't really care about my job. I can't go back to it afterwards so why should I care?!

:wohoo: :dust: :wohoo:



hakunamatata said:


> Hi guys, skybluheaven gave me a great idea of doing a biweekly newsletter. I will send one this upcoming Sat. and every other week afterward.
> 
> If you have any exciting news you want to share, please PM or email me. Our thread moves fast and I do try to stay on top of all the news but I do miss things from time to time.
> 
> I love you all bunches and thanks for your support as we make this change!

I think it must put a HUGE pressure on you & must take lots of your time, trying to keep up with everyones news......:coffee:

So I would be happy for you to stop the newsletter (much as I love it :hugs:) I think that we can all (just about) keep up with news, if we come on this thread enough :hugs:

Especially when you have a LO on the way, you wont have time :winkwink:



Shabutie said:


> Hi girls... kinda MIA really arent I. I Blame the FB group! Sorry :hugs:
> 
> I will do better. Promise!
> 
> :flower:

*Yeah, miss you on here *


mouse_chicky said:


> And you guys voted me most likely not to wait until fall!:rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: Wanna swap 'titles'?! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I found this! A Hello Kitty Disaster Kit :haha: It made me giggle!


----------



## babynewbie

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I found this! A Hello Kitty Disaster Kit :haha: It made me giggle!

:haha:


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi ladies,
i feel a little mortified - i have been so bad at catching up!!! I haven't had the computer on at all this weekend.....

Basically Thursday lunchtime my boys finished nursery for the summer (OMG!!! LOL); Friday we spent seeing 2 of my sisters, Friday night was my birthday tea (i turned 29 on Saturday) - which was super, my MIL made a yummy victoria sponge filled wtih cream and fresh strawberries - so good. Saturday I spent my whole day BY MYSELF in Edinburgh - it was AWESOME!!! I have burnt and blistered shoulder as a result - i never get burnt - odd huh? Yesterday I got some alone time with my OH - not that kind of alone time LOL..... just some nice relaxing. Today she is back at work and the kids are already doing my brain in - I'm sick of the sound of my own name haha!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi ladys hope all is doing well.. hope everyone has a great day ill be on shortly


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've posted the pictures of my latest project in my journal! Feel free to tell me how wonderful I am! :haha::rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

So some good news!

OH is home in 4 days instead of 3 weeks! I am so happy :happydance: He broke his finger, he didnt say how, but said he feels stupid now. So god only knows how it happened :rofl:

I just hope it is classed as sick leave, and not his actual leave, otherwise he will be gone a week after we marry! but on the plus side, Amara gets to have cuddles with he daddy sooner, and he can enjoy spending a bit more time with Amara! :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie said:


> So some good news!
> 
> OH is home in 4 days instead of 3 weeks! I am so happy :happydance: He broke his finger, he didnt say how, but said he feels stupid now. So god only knows how it happened :rofl:
> 
> I just hope it is classed as sick leave, and not his actual leave, otherwise he will be gone a week after we marry! but on the plus side, Amara gets to have cuddles with he daddy sooner, and he can enjoy spending a bit more time with Amara! :cloud9:

 congrats Shaubutie, hope your DH comes home for you and your LO.so you can get busy :sex::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

Hey girls! I hope everyone had a fab weekend... ours has been super busy! BBQ and fireworks and swimming - I'm pooped! :)


----------



## babynewbie

hi girls, hope everyone is good :)

Having my implant removed on Wednesday :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## babynewbie

MackMomma that sounds like a great weekend! Wish i was with you! :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I've posted the pictures of my latest project in my journal! Feel free to tell me how wonderful I am! :haha::rofl:

Beautiful!!! I wish I could sew. I would love to make a quilt... but I can't even get two pieces of fabric to stay togheter when I sew :blush:


Shabutie said:


> So some good news!
> 
> OH is home in 4 days instead of 3 weeks! I am so happy :happydance: He broke his finger, he didnt say how, but said he feels stupid now. So god only knows how it happened :rofl:
> 
> I just hope it is classed as sick leave, and not his actual leave, otherwise he will be gone a week after we marry! but on the plus side, Amara gets to have cuddles with he daddy sooner, and he can enjoy spending a bit more time with Amara! :cloud9:

Sorry about the broken finger :haha: But... :yipee: that he gets to come home sooner! Let the :sex: begin! LOL :rofl:


MackMomma8 said:


> Hey girls! I hope everyone had a fab weekend... ours has been super busy! BBQ and fireworks and swimming - I'm pooped! :)

Thanks MM :flower: We did the same this weekend! I love the 4th :)


----------



## KellyC75

Happy Independence Day to all our US Girls :happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Calling all ladies who are good with charting!!! So I'm on my first "cycle" with charting. The 19th was my first spotting since stopping BCP but so far all I've done is spot for 10 days! I thought a normal AF had returned on the 30th but I was wrong :( I started temping and have had a rise on CD 14-16. With watery CM on CD 15. FF is saying yesterday and today were fertile days but it hasn't predicted ovulation yet. I should add I had a very faint line on my OPK on CD 15. I know that's not a positive but it was something maybe? Well anyways here is my chart. Do you think it's possible I o'd this cycle? Any opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated...

TMI alert: DH and I :sex: last night and had "issues" with the condom... not sure if it broke but it was :blush: messy. So if I o'd this month and FF is right that my fertile days were yesterday and today am I in the 2ww? Thanks again ladies!


----------



## mouse_chicky

anniepie said:


> OMG, this thread goes so fast I just can't keep up!! I've been off a few days as my mum got married- amazing weekend! Congrats Mrs Gibo and Tyler85 for taking the next steps :D
> 
> Confession time...last week I got another reading to see if it matched my previous 2 from March/April... I got those before I had a TTC date and Psychic star said boy in september, Gail was a load of rubbish... Since then we've set a TTC date of September (not influenced by Star!! Forgot about the reading until last week!!) Jenny Renny's came through this morning and also says a boy with BFP in September...!! AND we'll be on holiday in September and I'm likely to be fertile then if my cycles remain constant...
> 
> I'm so excited (and also very nervous!!)

Congrats to your mom! I think there's a September bfp in your future.:winkwink:


vicki.mummy said:


> hi ladies,
> i feel a little mortified - i have been so bad at catching up!!! I haven't had the computer on at all this weekend.....
> 
> Basically Thursday lunchtime my boys finished nursery for the summer (OMG!!! LOL); Friday we spent seeing 2 of my sisters, Friday night was my birthday tea (i turned 29 on Saturday) - which was super, my MIL made a yummy victoria sponge filled wtih cream and fresh strawberries - so good. Saturday I spent my whole day BY MYSELF in Edinburgh - it was AWESOME!!! I have burnt and blistered shoulder as a result - i never get burnt - odd huh? Yesterday I got some alone time with my OH - not that kind of alone time LOL..... just some nice relaxing. Today she is back at work and the kids are already doing my brain in - I'm sick of the sound of my own name haha!!!!

It sounds like you had a lovely weekend. A day to yourself? Cool!:haha:


Mrs Gibbo said:


> I found this! A Hello Kitty Disaster Kit :haha: It made me giggle!

cute! pichi needs to see this!



MackMomma8 said:


> Hey girls! I hope everyone had a fab weekend... ours has been super busy! BBQ and fireworks and swimming - I'm pooped! :)

Happy 4th of July! We're going on a picnic later, just me, dh, and baby. Good times with KFC.


babynewbie said:


> hi girls, hope everyone is good :)
> 
> Having my implant removed on Wednesday :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Yay!:wohoo:


KellyC75 said:


> Happy Independence Day to all our US Girls :happydance:

:thumbup:


BabyMaybe917 said:


> Calling all ladies who are good with charting!!! So I'm on my first "cycle" with charting. The 19th was my first spotting since stopping BCP but so far all I've done is spot for 10 days! I thought a normal AF had returned on the 30th but I was wrong :( I started temping and have had a rise on CD 14-16. With watery CM on CD 15. FF is saying yesterday and today were fertile days but it hasn't predicted ovulation yet. I should add I had a very faint line on my OPK on CD 15. I know that's not a positive but it was something maybe? Well anyways here is my chart. Do you think it's possible I o'd this cycle? Any opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> TMI alert: DH and I :sex: last night and had "issues" with the condom... not sure if it broke but it was :blush: messy. So if I o'd this month and FF is right that my fertile days were yesterday and today am I in the 2ww? Thanks again ladies!

I'm not sure about charting. Someone else may be able to help, but anytime a condom may have had an oopsie, it's always a possibility.:winkwink:


----------



## anniepie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Calling all ladies who are good with charting!!! So I'm on my first "cycle" with charting. The 19th was my first spotting since stopping BCP but so far all I've done is spot for 10 days! I thought a normal AF had returned on the 30th but I was wrong :( I started temping and have had a rise on CD 14-16. With watery CM on CD 15. FF is saying yesterday and today were fertile days but it hasn't predicted ovulation yet. I should add I had a very faint line on my OPK on CD 15. I know that's not a positive but it was something maybe? Well anyways here is my chart. Do you think it's possible I o'd this cycle? Any opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> TMI alert: DH and I :sex: last night and had "issues" with the condom... not sure if it broke but it was :blush: messy. So if I o'd this month and FF is right that my fertile days were yesterday and today am I in the 2ww? Thanks again ladies!

It does look like you may have O'd on Saturday though they say you're meant to have 3 high temp days in a row to determine ovulation and you've currently only 2. If tomorrow's also high it's looking good!! Also might be ok timing wrt the condom issue, depending timing of O and timing of :sex: (egg will only last 24hr). Would also hve wanted to see some EWCM in the days leadin up to the shift to help the sperm get thru and live, but you never know... Fingers crossed and :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks mouse_chicky...thought everyone was ignoring me today!! Was so excited this morning! Been on :cloud9: since the perfect weekend and the reading matching previous reading and my TTC date and my holiday, and that matching my cycles was the cherry on the top!! :hug:


----------



## pixie23

I'm back ladies!!!! I have missed you all! I'm still catching up, but I'll post now so that I remember what I wanted to say!



Sw33tp3a said:


> hello all i would love to join your group. Ive enjoined reading your post. babydust to all. my husband and i are ttc for a month now first time doing this tracking thing and learning all this language.

Welcome to Autumn Acorns!!!



babyb54 said:


> Hi girls! Just wanted to say hello, since it's been a while! We're actually on the second leg of our trip so I'll still be intermittent, but not for too much longer! Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:

Hi babyb54! I hope you're trip is wonderful!



hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week is *Kellysays2u*!!!!!!
> We love you because you made some awesome blinkies!
> They are so cool and creative!
> Thank you for your lovely contributions to the group!!!!!
> 
> Honorable Mentions go to *MouseChicky* and *Hakunamatata*!!!
> Mousechicky is a great chatter and very sweet and she makes us laugh (motherhood is not for wimps!)
> We love Hakunamatata's newsletter, she's nice to everyone, and she's fun to talk to!​

Congrats Kellysays2u! I love the superlatives blinkies!


----------



## pixie23

SaMa86 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I hope your back gets better soon, SaMa86! :hugs:
> 
> Cheers hon, spent a good chunk of today laying on the floor as it's the most comfortable I can get lol. Missed work today and yesterday with it, thankfully am rota'd off tomorrow and monday so lots of time to heal!Click to expand...

I hope you start feeling better soon!

Best of luck to all who are NTNP and TTC! DH and I were able to DTD while he was in town this weekend, I hope I ovulated while he was here - I've been having some light back cramps and EWCM. I hope it happens this month for us as it is officially month 5 when added to our TTC efforts in the early year. Wish we had all month to try so I wouldn't worry so much about us missing or being too early for the egg. My cycles have been a bit irregular, so we were probably too eary in the month to be able to conceive. On the bright side, if it didn't work this time we'll see each other again at the end of the month. I'm just so ready to be pg.


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for another lovely newsletter Kristin! But... i'm never in it :cry: :haha: Just kidding!! :haha: I truly love reading them, keep up the great work!
> 
> Kelly i told you you would get my vote! :winkwink: You put so much effort into those blinkies and are just a lovely person in general.. you deserve it! :)
> 
> If you have any special news please PM me so I can include it.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun I really didn't mean anything by that, i hope i didn't offend you!! I know you put a lot of hard work into the newsletter...you even add that we should PM you with any news at the bottom. I was TOTALLY kidding, i swear!
> 
> I really appreciate everything you do for the group, you are amazing chick! :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Okay I'm glad you're not actually upset. The week before last I didn't even include news at all, just the baby trivia, and afterwards I thought it would have been great to announce Jack was sitting up because you had posted those pics and everything. As long as you guys know that I'm doing my best with it. HM is pretty close to perfect but not quite :haha:



vicki.mummy said:


> hi ladies,
> i feel a little mortified - i have been so bad at catching up!!! I haven't had the computer on at all this weekend.....
> 
> Basically Thursday lunchtime my boys finished nursery for the summer (OMG!!! LOL); Friday we spent seeing 2 of my sisters, Friday night was my birthday tea (i turned 29 on Saturday) - which was super, my MIL made a yummy victoria sponge filled wtih cream and fresh strawberries - so good. Saturday I spent my whole day BY MYSELF in Edinburgh - it was AWESOME!!! I have burnt and blistered shoulder as a result - i never get burnt - odd huh? Yesterday I got some alone time with my OH - not that kind of alone time LOL..... just some nice relaxing. Today she is back at work and the kids are already doing my brain in - I'm sick of the sound of my own name haha!!!!

Happy belated birthday!!!! :happydance: :flower:



Shabutie said:


> So some good news!
> 
> OH is home in 4 days instead of 3 weeks! I am so happy :happydance: He broke his finger, he didnt say how, but said he feels stupid now. So god only knows how it happened :rofl:
> 
> I just hope it is classed as sick leave, and not his actual leave, otherwise he will be gone a week after we marry! but on the plus side, Amara gets to have cuddles with he daddy sooner, and he can enjoy spending a bit more time with Amara! :cloud9:

Yayyyy!!!! So excited for you!!!! It better be considered sick leave!



anniepie said:


> Thanks mouse_chicky...thought everyone was ignoring me today!! Was so excited this morning! Been on :cloud9: since the perfect weekend and the reading matching previous reading and my TTC date and my holiday, and that matching my cycles was the cherry on the top!! :hug:

Literally just walked in the door... haven't been online and therefore not ignoring anyone, just simply unable to read/respond to posts - good luck with the reading, hope it comes true for you!


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> Best of luck to all who are NTNP and TTC! DH and I were able to DTD while he was in town this weekend, I hope I ovulated while he was here - I've been having some light back cramps and EWCM. I hope it happens this month for us as it is officially month 5 when added to our TTC efforts in the early year. Wish we had all month to try so I wouldn't worry so much about us missing or being too early for the egg. My cycles have been a bit irregular, so we were probably too eary in the month to be able to conceive. On the bright side, if it didn't work this time we'll see each other again at the end of the month. I'm just so ready to be pg.

Lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## KellyC75

I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here

Im pregnant!....:wohoo:


----------



## kitty2385

KellyC75 said:


> I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here
> 
> Im pregnant!....:wohoo:

congratulations!! :hugs: I cant imagine how excited you must be :D

I am so far 33 hours without a cigarette :D It was a bit hard yesterday but I did it, and so did OH :happydance: I feel proud of myself :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here
> 
> Im pregnant!....:wohoo:

eeee! Huge congratulations hun! :happydance::yipee::dance:


----------



## Shabutie

KellyC75 said:


> I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here
> 
> Im pregnant!....:wohoo:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So happy and excited for you and family! When are you at the docs?



kitty2385 said:


> I am so far 33 hours without a cigarette :D It was a bit hard yesterday but I did it, and so did OH :happydance: I feel proud of myself :thumbup:

Well done you. I dont smoke so cant imagine on how difficult it must be, but keep it up :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls! :wave:

So i have my usual house inspection tomorrow, so I have to crack on with some housework! Oh how i hate it, but its got to be done.

Its quite nice weather here today, sunny, but there are clouds, and im sure i saw it was meant to rain about 2-3pm today so im a bit undecided whether i should hang some washing up.

:flower:


----------



## anniepie

KellyC75 said:


> I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here
> 
> Im pregnant!....:wohoo:

Congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Kelly!! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats Kelly :flower: glad to hear you've told everyone now :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

comgrats kelly


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all the Congrats (again) :hugs:



Shabutie said:


> Morning girls! :wave:
> 
> So i have my usual house inspection tomorrow, so I have to crack on with some housework! Oh how i hate it, but its got to be done.
> 
> Its quite nice weather here today, sunny, but there are clouds, and im sure i saw it was meant to rain about 2-3pm today so im a bit undecided whether i should hang some washing up.
> 
> :flower:

Good luck with your house inspection, I had one a few weeks ago & although I was dreading it (hate having someone snooping round your home) my house looked so tidy, it was great! :dishes:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im confused why a house inspection


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations love!!!!!!!

You're officially the 2nd BFP of the group!!!

Woot Woot!!!!!!!

:friends:


----------



## MackMomma8

Whoot whoot, let's keep those :bfp:'s coming, girls!! We're too awesome of a group not to have at least 10 by the end of the year!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Kitty good luck with the no smoking!

Shabutie good luck with the inspection!


----------



## KellyC75

Oh yes....Well done Kitty ~ Keep going :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

Kitty - you can do it!! If you want any help or advice (or just want to vent about it) just PM me! I quit a bit over 3 months ago, so I know how you feel!! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats again Kelly! It's cool the cat's officially out of the bag now. :happydance:

Kitty, good luck with quitting smoking. You're that much closer to being ready to ttc.:thumbup:

Shabutie, I'm a little confused as well. What's the house inspection for?:shrug: I need a reason to kick my butt into gear to do housework. :haha::dishes::laundry:

Well, AF finally showed! Yay! I think I had to threaten my body with ttc earlier to get it to cooperate. :rofl: So we'll let this cycle have it's way, and the next go around it's go time!:winkwink:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats again Kelly! It's cool the cat's officially out of the bag now. :happydance:
> 
> Kitty, good luck with quitting smoking. You're that much closer to being ready to ttc.:thumbup:
> 
> Shabutie, I'm a little confused as well. What's the house inspection for?:shrug: I need a reason to kick my butt into gear to do housework. :haha::dishes::laundry:
> 
> Well, AF finally showed! Yay! I think I had to threaten my body with ttc earlier to get it to cooperate. :rofl: So we'll let this cycle have it's way, and the next go around it's go time!:winkwink:

sorry mouse chicky on AF but there is always next time. o am trying to get in the flow of doing :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing: but id rather just be doing the :comp:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:haha: sweetpea. It is addicting!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

KellyC75 said:


> I have now told my most important Family & Friends our news....So now I can announce it officially on here
> Im pregnant!....:wohoo:

:wohoo: Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months!


kitty2385 said:


> congratulations!! :hugs: I cant imagine how excited you must be :D
> 
> I am so far 33 hours without a cigarette :D It was a bit hard yesterday but I did it, and so did OH :happydance: I feel proud of myself :thumbup:

:yipee: :thumbup: for you and OH!


Shabutie said:


> Morning girls! :wave:
> 
> So i have my usual house inspection tomorrow, so I have to crack on with some housework! Oh how i hate it, but its got to be done.
> 
> Its quite nice weather here today, sunny, but there are clouds, and im sure i saw it was meant to rain about 2-3pm today so im a bit undecided whether i should hang some washing up.
> 
> :flower:

Good luck with all the cleaning!!! :laundry::dishes::hangwashing: (_I've always wanted to use those smilies but never had opportunity until now_)


MackMomma8 said:


> Whoot whoot, let's keep those :bfp:'s coming, girls!! We're too awesome of a group not to have at least 10 by the end of the year!! :happydance:

I'm thinking your upcoming testing would be an AWESOME 3rd :bfp: for our group!!! :dust:


mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats again Kelly! It's cool the cat's officially out of the bag now. :happydance:
> 
> Kitty, good luck with quitting smoking. You're that much closer to being ready to ttc.:thumbup:
> 
> Shabutie, I'm a little confused as well. What's the house inspection for?:shrug: I need a reason to kick my butt into gear to do housework. :haha::dishes::laundry:
> 
> Well, AF finally showed! Yay! I think I had to threaten my body with ttc earlier to get it to cooperate. :rofl: So we'll let this cycle have it's way, and the next go around it's go time!:winkwink:

So glad to hear your body is cooperating!!! :yipee:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse_chicky said:


> :haha: sweetpea. It is addicting!

i know right its easier for me to follow the blog than on facebook its to confusing. plus i love to read everyone's updates haha...


----------



## music81

ooh its so exciting about our 2 BFP.....who will be the third!!!?

hope all u ladies are doing well....hearing some of u talking about readings/predictions got me curious, so ive done jenny renny conception reading....will be interesting to see what she says!.....ive never signed for a reading before...


----------



## music81

congrats again to you kelly!!

shabutie, who inspects your house?

kelly good luck quitting smoking!!...im trying to cut out the chocolate


----------



## kitty2385

still not smoked... nearly but i didnt buy any so its ok :D so im 47 hours 26mins smoke free now :D thanks for the encouragement girls :D xx

ETA: Saw my friends 2 day old baby today and had a cuddle with him <3 Hes so adorable :D little Ellwood Adam Johnson *awwwwwww*


----------



## MackMomma8

kitty2385 said:


> still not smoked... nearly but i didnt buy any so its ok :D so im 47 hours 26mins smoke free now :D thanks for the encouragement girls :D xx
> 
> ETA: Saw my friends 2 day old baby today and had a cuddle with him <3 Hes so adorable :D little Ellwood Adam Johnson *awwwwwww*

Wasn't it nice to hold a baby without having to worry if you smelled like smoke???? :happydance: It gets easier, I swear. Just don't buy any and you will be okay. If you have a puff here or there, don't beat yourself up about it. I smoked a few puffs off a friend's over the weekend just because it was a holiday and I was drinking and I wanted to. She asked if I wanted one, and I said no, just a puff... and it worked!!


----------



## music81

aww cute name...i saw my friends 3 wk old daughter...she's tiny....i want one!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

*Congrats KellyC75 on the BFP!!!! * Keep us updated on everything, i'm so excited for you!


----------



## babyb54

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> *Congrats KellyC75 on the BFP!!!! * Keep us updated on everything, i'm so excited for you!

x2!! Congrats!!!!


I've spent the better part of the last week and a half with my best friend's adorable little 8 month old. I'm totally in love. :cloud9: Now I can't wait to get home and :sex: - I want my bfp!! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## pixie23

Congrats on your BFP Kelly!



MackMomma8 said:


> Kitty - you can do it!! If you want any help or advice (or just want to vent about it) just PM me! I quit a bit over 3 months ago, so I know how you feel!! :hugs:

Yes Kitty, you can do it!

MM - has it really been 3 months already!?! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Well done Kitty :thumbup: 

I gave up smoking about 9 years ago & DH gave up about 10 years ago :happydance: Its so fantastic to bring the children up in a smoke free house & knowing they arent seeing such a bad habit :winkwink: 

You can do it Girl :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Thanks for all the lovely messages Girls :hugs:

Wishing all those that are now ttc lots of :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Kelly, hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months..:hugs:

Go Kitty that's fantastic, I gave up about 9 years ago best thing I ever did..:thumbup:

Sorry I have been MIA girls, we have had extreme winds here. I live in the Blue Mountains in NSW, Australia. We have only just got our power back on after almost 28hrs. We have tree branches all over the yard and the streets. There was a bad accident yesterday when a tree fell on a train, lucky only one man had minor head injuries, but the train was wreck. My DH works as an Linesman and was there yesterday and today helping to clean up the mess, but unfortunatly it is going to be days before everything is cleaned up.


----------



## SaMa86

Yaaaay Kelly!! Wooooooot!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## SaMa86

Sorry girls I'm going to be really annoying and post here, coz I know you girls wont mind...but can you see my ticker?


----------



## babynewbie

kitty2385 said:


> still not smoked... nearly but i didnt buy any so its ok :D so im 47 hours 26mins smoke free now :D thanks for the encouragement girls :D xx
> 
> ETA: Saw my friends 2 day old baby today and had a cuddle with him <3 Hes so adorable :D little Ellwood Adam Johnson *awwwwwww*


Well done hun your doing well! :happydance:




Miss Redknob said:


> Congrats Kelly, hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months..:hugs:
> 
> Go Kitty that's fantastic, I gave up about 9 years ago best thing I ever did..:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA girls, we have had extreme winds here. I live in the Blue Mountains in NSW, Australia. We have only just got our power back on after almost 28hrs. We have tree branches all over the yard and the streets. There was a bad accident yesterday when a tree fell on a train, lucky only one man had minor head injuries, but the train was wreck. My DH works as an Linesman and was there yesterday and today helping to clean up the mess, but unfortunatly it is going to be days before everything is cleaned up.

Oh god that sounds like a bit of a nightmare :wacko: Hope things get back on track soon! :hugs:


Well im officially implant-less! :happydance: was horrible though took her ages to get it out it was stuck :sick: but glad its gone!! :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

Woo Hoo...:happydance: go babynewbie


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats KellyC75! That's great news!

I quite smoking......6 years ago about, it just gets easier everyday and it is nice to not smell it, taste it, or be dependant on it. Keep it up!

We are back in France and exhausted... I really am looking forward to being home. My bro is watching our house and had to get a plumber in... $$$. Still having a great time, but eager to get back to real life a little bit. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! xxx


----------



## babynewbie

SaMa86 no not showing up hun x


----------



## Miss Redknob

SaMa86 said:


> Sorry girls I'm going to be really annoying and post here, coz I know you girls wont mind...but can you see my ticker?

No not showing hun, when you get the code use the one that says UBBCode and BB Code


----------



## KellyC75

keep safe missredknob :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got a automated phone call from the State Emergency Service to advise us that the power may go in and out of service...:nope:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you're not out of power for too long!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Miss Redknob said:


> Congrats Kelly, hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months..:hugs:
> 
> Go Kitty that's fantastic, I gave up about 9 years ago best thing I ever did..:thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA girls, we have had extreme winds here. I live in the Blue Mountains in NSW, Australia. We have only just got our power back on after almost 28hrs. We have tree branches all over the yard and the streets. There was a bad accident yesterday when a tree fell on a train, lucky only one man had minor head injuries, but the train was wreck. My DH works as an Linesman and was there yesterday and today helping to clean up the mess, but unfortunatly it is going to be days before everything is cleaned up.

A distant cousin of mine lives in Jindabyne is that near you? (Sorry but Australia's frickin' huge and I get confused all the time!) If so then luckily he's on a tour of Europe atm! 
Hope you stay safe too :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Stay safe, Miss Redknob! Did you get any damage from the earthquakes that were in NZ a while back? I know they affected Christchuch badly, is that near you?

Gibbo - you think Australia is huge? The US is MONSTROUS!! :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everyone is doing well today. Stay safe, Miss Redknob!

Not much going on with me today. Trying to get a hold of a home sitter for the fall. Going to be laying around a lot with AF cramps, but I'm grateful to have it nonetheless.


----------



## vicki.mummy

not much going on here either - same old weather, same old summer holidays...... LOL. I'm hoping for sun so we can at least spend some time outside - i'm getting bored of everything being indoors - so are the kids.
how is everyone else??? :D sending hugs xxx


----------



## kitty2385

you girls on here are all so supportive i love u all :D missredknob hope u are staying safe.

im still smokefree and today has been a little bit easier yey :)

not much else going on, im so so tired at the moment and i dunno why, i can sleep all night and then still be tired and sleep most of the day, its annoying!

xx


----------



## music81

babynewbie....good news about the implant, although it sounded like an unpleasant exp to remove!....least its out now! :happydance:


hope everything gets sorted soon redknob. stay safe :hug:

keep it up kitty!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Miss Redknob said:


> Just got a automated phone call from the State Emergency Service to advise us that the power may go in and out of service...:nope:

I hope it stays on and I hope you guys are safe over there! I hope to visit Australia some day... my friend visited and had an amazing time and such beautiful pictures!!! 


mouse_chicky said:


> Hope everyone is doing well today. Stay safe, Miss Redknob!
> Not much going on with me today. Trying to get a hold of a home sitter for the fall. Going to be laying around a lot with AF cramps, but I'm grateful to have it nonetheless.

Good luck with the sitter! 


babynewbie said:


> Well im officially implant-less! :happydance: was horrible though took her ages to get it out it was stuck :sick: but glad its gone!! :D

Sorry it was such a bad experience to get out :hugs: But... :yipee: it's out!!!


----------



## tyler85

Sorry if TMI but ...hmmm I am currently on 35 of my cycle and still no real sign of AF. i have always had irregular cycles ranging from 20-45 days. Today I had a slight pink mucus tinge when I wiped myself and I am not sure what to think?? As I don't have any period pains or any other AF symptons.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tyler85 said:


> Sorry if TMI but ...hmmm I am currently on 35 of my cycle and still no real sign of AF. i have always had irregular cycles ranging from 20-45 days. Today I had a slight pink mucus tinge when I wiped myself and I am not sure what to think?? As I don't have any period pains or any other AF symptons.

you could have IB


----------



## MackMomma8

kitty2385 said:


> you girls on here are all so supportive i love u all :D missredknob hope u are staying safe.
> 
> im still smokefree and today has been a little bit easier yey :)
> 
> not much else going on, im so so tired at the moment and i dunno why, i can sleep all night and then still be tired and sleep most of the day, its annoying!
> 
> xx

You're tired all the time because your body/brain aren't getting the constant stimulant it's used to getting (nicotine). I was EXHAUSTED the for about the first 2-3 weeks. I could sleep for 9 solid hours, and still be tired, and even take a nap every now and then! I am NOT a napper, lol. Getting a little light exercise every day, like a brisk 20ish minute walk will really help. 



Sw33tp3a said:


> tyler85 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if TMI but ...hmmm I am currently on 35 of my cycle and still no real sign of AF. i have always had irregular cycles ranging from 20-45 days. Today I had a slight pink mucus tinge when I wiped myself and I am not sure what to think?? As I don't have any period pains or any other AF symptons.
> 
> you could have IBClick to expand...

That's what I was thinking..... :winkwink:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Love your siggy sweatpea. Tyler85, do you have any other symptoms of a UTI?


----------



## LaurGil

Hi Girls 

We are WTT in Nov 

Would you mind if I joined your group ?

xXx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Come aboard, LaurGil! Welcome!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

LaurGil said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> We are WTT in Nov
> 
> Would you mind if I joined your group ?
> 
> xXx

welcome to a bunch of wonderful and blessed woman that will encourage you every step of the way.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

LaurGil said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> We are WTT in Nov
> 
> Would you mind if I joined your group ?
> 
> xXx

Welcome to the group :flower: :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls for all your kind words..xx

Thank goodness the power hasn't gone out yet, and the winds are staring to die down..

Jindabyne is about 5-6 hours away, not sure if they have been affected..:shrug:

We are up the mountains so the NZ earthquake didn't get us, but I think they got pretty high seas along the coast.

Hope you are all well..

Welcome LaurGil...:wave:


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns LaurGil!

I have had back pain since my suspected ovulation.... hmmm..... I wonder what it could be. It's not bad, just achy, yet it doesn't really feel like muscle pain, but it doesn't really feel like ovary pain either. Maybe I'm just ovulating later than I thought - I hope not though because I really want to conceive this month.


----------



## KellyC75

LaurGil said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> We are WTT in Nov
> 
> Would you mind if I joined your group ?
> 
> xXx

:wave: Welcome to Autumn Acorns


----------



## babynewbie

Hi LaurGil :wave:


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome Laurgirl!

Pixie, I hope your back gets better, it isn't fun not knowing what is causing the pain (and hoping maybe it is early pregnancy signs..)

We went to the beach yesterday and there were pregnant women and adorable babies and toddlers everywhere! I'm finding it so hard since we decided to wait longer... I keep telling myself that we could make it work, and we could, but it would be better if we waited. Anyways... just a little rant about being a little sad. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome Laurgirl :wave:

Morning girls, well more like afternoon.

So Amara got up at 10 this morning, drank 3oz of milk, had a tuny bit of yoghurt and strawberry jam, and is now sound asleep again! Wondering if this is another growth spurt! Hmmm...

So I keep forgetting to take my folic acid, im just not one for tablets, but I must try as the OH is home soon! Hoping and praying that I get pregnant this month. My period is due around the 18th, and OH will be home on the 8th. So perfect timing really. We got pregnant with Amara the first month, so im hoping it happens this quick again, but who knows!

Weather here is awful, the wind last night was so strong, and its now pouring with rain, BOO!

:flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Shabutie said:


> Welcome Laurgirl :wave:
> 
> Morning girls, well more like afternoon.
> 
> So Amara got up at 10 this morning, drank 3oz of milk, had a tuny bit of yoghurt and strawberry jam, and is now sound asleep again! Wondering if this is another growth spurt! Hmmm...
> 
> So I keep forgetting to take my folic acid, im just not one for tablets, but I must try as the OH is home soon! Hoping and praying that I get pregnant this month. My period is due around the 18th, and OH will be home on the 8th. So perfect timing really. We got pregnant with Amara the first month, so im hoping it happens this quick again, but who knows!
> 
> Weather here is awful, the wind last night was so strong, and its now pouring with rain, BOO!
> 
> :flower:

:rofl: at your avatar!! :haha:

Fingers crossed it will be nice and quick this time too! Bet you and Amara cant wait to see your OH :) How long has he been away?


----------



## KellyC75

Love your avatar Shabutie :rofl:


----------



## vicki.mummy

LaurGil said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> We are WTT in Nov
> 
> Would you mind if I joined your group ?
> 
> xXx

welcome to the group Laurgil :D
Shabutie - i love, love, love your avatar :haha:

How is everyone else this afternoon? We are baking flapjacks right now, trying to distract from the rain. We also have a new child.... not really but an imaginary friend..... Bob is already getting on my nerves, quite alot. Kristofer is blaming him for everything - i dont know what to do!!!


----------



## KellyC75

vicki.mummy said:


> How is everyone else this afternoon? We are baking flapjacks right now, trying to distract from the rain. We also have a new child.... not really but an imaginary friend..... Bob is already getting on my nerves, quite alot. Kristofer is blaming him for everything - i dont know what to do!!!


Dont be too hard on 'Bob' :haha:

Bribe him with a flapjack! :winkwink: They sound yummy!


----------



## vicki.mummy

LOL we might have too!!! no the biggest problem is we are not sure if Kristofer has invented the whole idea to get away from getting into trouble.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi girls!! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. We're having such a great holiday (at home) with the kids.

Welcome Laurgil!!! :happydance:

Vicky, maybe just sit down with your son and tell him that though it's great that Bob is his friend, that YOU know when Bob isn't the guilty party. And that you want Kristofer to be honest with you. Good luck! 

Some venting from me:
I'm TIRED of waiting for AF to arrive! It's been weeks and all the symptoms are/were there, but still nothing. And the hormone fluctuations are really making me feel ill. I realised a few nights ago that it's not ALL due to hormones though, so I tried some iron supplementation and it's making a huge difference. I've also had strange chest pains for a few weeks now, and I know I must go and check it out, but I just do not want to hear any bad news at this point. Though, I honestly don't think it's really something to worry about. Most likely it's my GERD (reflux) that's acting up. And I don't want to go through all kinds of tests just to be told it's reflux...:dohh:
Sorry for the venting!


----------



## LaurGil

Thank you all for your welcomes

Great group ,everyone seems lovely 

Everything crossed my OH gets signed off his overseas job this month so we can TTC in Nov 

How is everyone today ?

Me & LO are hiding in doors such heavy rain , thunder & lightening ,I had to tell him that the clouds wee racing in the sky & had a crash Ha Ha 

Thought AF had arrived but now I think its just more bleeding after D&C this is going in to the 3rd week but have mostly been staining ,anyone else had this ???

Would love a flapjack tho dong weight watchers at the moment so it will be an Alpen light bar for me 

xXx


----------



## Shabutie

babynewbie said:


> :rofl: at your avatar!! :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed it will be nice and quick this time too! Bet you and Amara cant wait to see your OH :) How long has he been away?

Haha thanks, it's great isnt it. I was sorting out my pics, and found I had it on my pc, so thought i'd use it. Then in a month or two put up a new one of Amara, maybe one of me, OH and Amara together! OH has been gone 3.5 months, was meant to be 4, but he broke his finger!:haha: I dont think Amara will recognise him!



KellyC75 said:


> Love your avatar Shabutie :rofl:

Thanks, made me giggle when I first saw it! :haha:




LaurGil said:


> Thank you all for your welcomes
> 
> Great group ,everyone seems lovely
> 
> Everything crossed my OH gets signed off his overseas job this month so we can TTC in Nov
> 
> How is everyone today ?
> 
> Me & LO are hiding in doors such heavy rain , thunder & lightening ,I had to tell him that the clouds wee racing in the sky & had a crash Ha Ha
> 
> Thought AF had arrived but now I think its just more bleeding after D&C this is going in to the 3rd week but have mostly been staining ,anyone else had this ???
> 
> Would love a flapjack tho dong weight watchers at the moment so it will be an Alpen light bar for me
> 
> xXx

Thats suich a cute way of putting it! My dad always said the thunder was because god was playing football, and he scored, so the crowd cheered. Cant remember what the lightening was now. :rofl:

Im good, Amara just gone down for a nap, hooray! So after my pasta lunch thoguht id pop on her quick, inbetween all the washing im doing, it seems never ending, especially as we are now weaning, and she makes a right mess. 
Here is Amara with watermelon yesterday! 

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/268443_10150309172352037_679337036_9895957_1428109_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267975_10150309172517037_679337036_9895960_8090282_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261375_10150309172597037_679337036_9895963_7688523_n.jpg

Be back later, Amara's nappies int he machine are calling me! :laundry:


----------



## music81

welcome Laurgil!:wave:

tgrirl....could be IB,a UTI, or your AF on its way.....i sometimes get a pink tinge a day or two before i start, but ive also had it when had a UTI....i really hope its IB for you!!


----------



## music81

sorry last message was for tyler not trgirl!!!!.....got my t names mixed up!


----------



## kitty2385

aww how adprable is ur baby whilst eating watermelon hehe too cute :D

welcome laurgirl to this fab group =D

thanks for ur advice mackmomma i will try going for a walk, im saying that now but it probably wont happen, oh it cant today as im locked in! just remembered, we lost the spare key for the front door haha. i think it was OH and he thinks it was me LOL. it must be somewhere in the house i would have thought! but OH didnt know and locked the front door this morning LOL!

OH is off for 9 days from work from sunday :D yey! We were going to go to Spain but money is tight so we are staying at home and having a few days out instead, definately to the zoo hehe i cant wait :D 

And im still smoke free :D Its really tricky though! argh!!!!!!!


----------



## music81

hi pixie, hope your back is feeling better....were u ttc this month?


----------



## music81

shabutie i keep forgetting to take my folic too....i leave it in the lounge so when im watching tv, its where i put my tea cup....but still forget!

bluehadeda, sounds like you're going through a tough time...hope u feel better soon


----------



## music81

keep it up kitty, its great u've got mackmomma who's been through it to help u too


----------



## vicki.mummy

awww baby with watermelon - too cute!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

LaurGil said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> We are WTT in Nov
> 
> Would you mind if I joined your group ?
> 
> xXx

Welcome!!!! We have a weekly contest called WTT'er of the Week. You can submit your vote to me by Friday night with your choice of the girl in the group that stands out to you for any reason whatsoever i.e. someone welcoming, or someone who contributes positively to the group, etc. The winner is announced on Saturdays!

We also have a biweekly newsletter, and I'd love to send it to you, please PM me your email addy!

Welcome!!!!



Shabutie said:


> Welcome Laurgirl :wave:
> 
> Morning girls, well more like afternoon.
> 
> So Amara got up at 10 this morning, drank 3oz of milk, had a tuny bit of yoghurt and strawberry jam, and is now sound asleep again! Wondering if this is another growth spurt! Hmmm...
> 
> So I keep forgetting to take my folic acid, im just not one for tablets, but I must try as the OH is home soon! Hoping and praying that I get pregnant this month. My period is due around the 18th, and OH will be home on the 8th. So perfect timing really. We got pregnant with Amara the first month, so im hoping it happens this quick again, but who knows!
> 
> Weather here is awful, the wind last night was so strong, and its now pouring with rain, BOO!
> 
> :flower:

WOW I hope your bun in the oven happens as quickly as the first! I've been taking my prenatals, calcium, and iron (thanks to MM) every day now.

FX for you!!!!



BlueHadeda said:


> Hi girls!! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. We're having such a great holiday (at home) with the kids.
> 
> Welcome Laurgil!!! :happydance:
> 
> Vicky, maybe just sit down with your son and tell him that though it's great that Bob is his friend, that YOU know when Bob isn't the guilty party. And that you want Kristofer to be honest with you. Good luck!
> 
> Some venting from me:
> I'm TIRED of waiting for AF to arrive! It's been weeks and all the symptoms are/were there, but still nothing. And the hormone fluctuations are really making me feel ill. I realised a few nights ago that it's not ALL due to hormones though, so I tried some iron supplementation and it's making a huge difference. I've also had strange chest pains for a few weeks now, and I know I must go and check it out, but I just do not want to hear any bad news at this point. Though, I honestly don't think it's really something to worry about. Most likely it's my GERD (reflux) that's acting up. And I don't want to go through all kinds of tests just to be told it's reflux...:dohh:
> Sorry for the venting!

Venting is what we are here for!! Sorry AF is late and is making you feel crappy. Could chest pains be from stress? I myself have had chest pains from anxiety, don't know if it could be that possibly for you? Also sorry to hear about the GERD, sounds like quite a pain.



kitty2385 said:


> aww how adprable is ur baby whilst eating watermelon hehe too cute :D
> 
> welcome laurgirl to this fab group =D
> 
> thanks for ur advice mackmomma i will try going for a walk, im saying that now but it probably wont happen, oh it cant today as im locked in! just remembered, we lost the spare key for the front door haha. i think it was OH and he thinks it was me LOL. it must be somewhere in the house i would have thought! but OH didnt know and locked the front door this morning LOL!
> 
> OH is off for 9 days from work from sunday :D yey! We were going to go to Spain but money is tight so we are staying at home and having a few days out instead, definately to the zoo hehe i cant wait :D
> 
> And im still smoke free :D Its really tricky though! argh!!!!!!!

So glad you get to see OH soon and yay for being smoke free, you're doing GREAT!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

music81 said:


> shabutie i keep forgetting to take my folic too....i leave it in the lounge so when im watching tv, its where i put my tea cup....but still forget!
> 
> bluehadeda, sounds like you're going through a tough time...hope u feel better soon

Mine are in my front room too!! Always forgetting thou. My mum almost saw them too, I had to quickly hide them :haha:

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

As you guys know, I've been feeling some strange, mixed emotions about TTC in 2 months. Part of me is completely terrified and not really sure if I'm ready, emotionally, physically, financially, etc. I worry that I won't be a good enough mom, I worry that I am selfish and could maybe resent the baby, and I'm scared that I will feel drained. I'm really not trying to be a pessimist. I just know that some women bond really well with their babies, and some don't, and I don't want to be that woman who doesn't.

I know this is going to make me sound ridiculous, but I love my puppy to pieces. I cradle her like a baby, I love nurturing her, and when I found out she had to be on antibiotics because she contracted anaplasmosis from a deer tick, I was protective and worried and concerned and proactive. And when she was a pup, she had a bone bruise in her hind leg and needed a splint, and she cried when she went to the vet, and she moaned the whole day. It broke my heart and I cradled her all day. I did my very best to soothe her. Now she is over a year old and is completely healed, and her legs are super strong, and she is mischievous and plays and runs at warp speed. Now you may laugh that I'm so wrapped up with my puppy, but to me it stands to reason that if I am capable of caring for and loving a dog so strongly, how much more so will I be able to care for my own flesh and blood.

I spent the entire day with my mom yesterday. I got to hear stories of when she was pregnant, that how even though I was unexpected, how she was super excited the minute she knew she was having me. She knew for sure that she wanted to be a mom. She used cloth diapers with me most of the time and used disposables occasionally when we went on an outing. We went shopping yesterday, and we bought some OPK's and a Mickey Mouse & friends night light. I saw so many cute things for kids, like room decorations and coloring books and activity books and crayons and stickers.

I talked to DH last night and asked him if we are ready to start in September. He replied with the question "is anyone ever really ready?" He does have a good point. I said well it could be the difference between going on an all-inclusive vacation yearly just the two of us, or Disney every 5 years. I'm not trying to be selfish, it's just that since we've known each other, we've only gone on 2 vacations out of our own state. I've been feeling a bit restless and itchy if you know what I mean. My passport has expired. I used to live in Spain. While I love my home, there is still so much more out there that I really want to see. I know that having a LO doesn't preclude that, but it will make it more challenging.

Also, DH and I are 31. If not now... when? I honestly would have preferred a 20 year age difference between my child, not 30 like it would be now, and certainly not 40.

I didn't intend for this to be so long. I just needed to get this out. I guess I should paste this into my journal :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

I've been pretty bad about remembering my prenatals, too. :blush: But, I HAVE been really good about cutting back on caffiene and sugar! I have a sweeeet tooth, and a pouch of cookie mix in my pantry that's been there for almost a week! Go me! :dance: LOL


----------



## KellyC75

LaurGil ~ Sorry to read of your loss :hugs:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Shabutie ~ Your Daughter looks to be enjoying that watermelon :thumbup::cloud9:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:hugs: Hakunamatata :hugs: I think your gonna make a fantastic Mum ~ I can tell just by your caring nature & the way you are with people 

I think how your feeling is so normal, we never really 'ttc' (charts temps etc) Always just NTNP ~ I think that way its less daunting!

After each of my :bfp: I still uttered the words 'sh*t oh sh*t'! :haha:

Youll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> As you guys know, I've been feeling some strange, mixed emotions about TTC in 2 months. Part of me is completely terrified and not really sure if I'm ready, emotionally, physically, financially, etc. I worry that I won't be a good enough mom, I worry that I am selfish and could maybe resent the baby, and I'm scared that I will feel drained. I'm really not trying to be a pessimist. I just know that some women bond really well with their babies, and some don't, and I don't want to be that woman who doesn't.
> 
> I know this is going to make me sound ridiculous, but I love my puppy to pieces. I cradle her like a baby, I love nurturing her, and when I found out she had to be on antibiotics because she contracted anaplasmosis from a deer tick, I was protective and worried and concerned and proactive. And when she was a pup, she had a bone bruise in her hind leg and needed a splint, and she cried when she went to the vet, and she moaned the whole day. It broke my heart and I cradled her all day. I did my very best to soothe her. Now she is over a year old and is completely healed, and her legs are super strong, and she is mischievous and plays and runs at warp speed. Now you may laugh that I'm so wrapped up with my puppy, but to me it stands to reason that if I am capable of caring for and loving a dog so strongly, how much more so will I be able to care for my own flesh and blood.
> 
> I spent the entire day with my mom yesterday. I got to hear stories of when she was pregnant, that how even though I was unexpected, how she was super excited the minute she knew she was having me. She knew for sure that she wanted to be a mom. She used cloth diapers with me most of the time and used disposables occasionally when we went on an outing. We went shopping yesterday, and we bought some OPK's and a Mickey Mouse & friends night light. I saw so many cute things for kids, like room decorations and coloring books and activity books and crayons and stickers.
> 
> I talked to DH last night and asked him if we are ready to start in September. He replied with the question "is anyone ever really ready?" He does have a good point. I said well it could be the difference between going on an all-inclusive vacation yearly just the two of us, or Disney every 5 years. I'm not trying to be selfish, it's just that since we've known each other, we've only gone on 2 vacations out of our own state. I've been feeling a bit restless and itchy if you know what I mean. My passport has expired. I used to live in Spain. While I love my home, there is still so much more out there that I really want to see. I know that having a LO doesn't preclude that, but it will make it more challenging.
> 
> Also, DH and I are 31. If not now... when? I honestly would have preferred a 20 year age difference between my child, not 30 like it would be now, and certainly not 40.
> 
> I didn't intend for this to be so long. I just needed to get this out. I guess I should paste this into my journal :haha:

these are all things to think about before having children and most dont even think of these things. an i wouldnt be worried about you carring or loving your baby. most woman are giving up there children when they find out they are pregnant but as they go thru the emotions of having a child in them and then birth its an unconditional love. and im sure you will do anything for your child just as you have done for your puppy.


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> As you guys know, I've been feeling some strange, mixed emotions about TTC in 2 months. Part of me is completely terrified and not really sure if I'm ready, emotionally, physically, financially, etc. I worry that I won't be a good enough mom, I worry that I am selfish and could maybe resent the baby, and I'm scared that I will feel drained. I'm really not trying to be a pessimist. I just know that some women bond really well with their babies, and some don't, and I don't want to be that woman who doesn't.
> 
> I know this is going to make me sound ridiculous, but I love my puppy to pieces. I cradle her like a baby, I love nurturing her, and when I found out she had to be on antibiotics because she contracted anaplasmosis from a deer tick, I was protective and worried and concerned and proactive. And when she was a pup, she had a bone bruise in her hind leg and needed a splint, and she cried when she went to the vet, and she moaned the whole day. It broke my heart and I cradled her all day. I did my very best to soothe her. Now she is over a year old and is completely healed, and her legs are super strong, and she is mischievous and plays and runs at warp speed. Now you may laugh that I'm so wrapped up with my puppy, but to me it stands to reason that if I am capable of caring for and loving a dog so strongly, how much more so will I be able to care for my own flesh and blood.
> 
> I spent the entire day with my mom yesterday. I got to hear stories of when she was pregnant, that how even though I was unexpected, how she was super excited the minute she knew she was having me. She knew for sure that she wanted to be a mom. She used cloth diapers with me most of the time and used disposables occasionally when we went on an outing. We went shopping yesterday, and we bought some OPK's and a Mickey Mouse & friends night light. I saw so many cute things for kids, like room decorations and coloring books and activity books and crayons and stickers.
> 
> I talked to DH last night and asked him if we are ready to start in September. He replied with the question "is anyone ever really ready?" He does have a good point. I said well it could be the difference between going on an all-inclusive vacation yearly just the two of us, or Disney every 5 years. I'm not trying to be selfish, it's just that since we've known each other, we've only gone on 2 vacations out of our own state. I've been feeling a bit restless and itchy if you know what I mean. My passport has expired. I used to live in Spain. While I love my home, there is still so much more out there that I really want to see. I know that having a LO doesn't preclude that, but it will make it more challenging.
> 
> Also, DH and I are 31. If not now... when? I honestly would have preferred a 20 year age difference between my child, not 30 like it would be now, and certainly not 40.
> 
> I didn't intend for this to be so long. I just needed to get this out. I guess I should paste this into my journal :haha:

You are going to be the best mom you LO could ever ask for, you know that? :hugs: The fact that you are even concerned in the least about all of those things just proves it. 

I worry too that I won't be a good mom. I didn't have the best role model for it, ya know? I mean I love my mom, but she did and said a lot of things as a parent that I look back on and think "WOW, there is no way I would EVER put my kids through that!.... but will I even know if I am???" 

My puppy is my baby, too. She's 2 and a half now, and just the light of my little world. :cloud9: We got her at 5 weeks old from some people (my little brother's baby mamma's parents, actually - total white trash) who just let their dogs breed whenever, never got any of them fixed, etc... she was so flea-infested when we brought her home that when we put the puppy Frontline on her, you could literally see the fleas jumping off for their lives. I swept up a pile of dead fleas about the size of a dime in my palm. :cry: I was so mad that anyone could treat such a sweet, cute thing that way! When she was 4 months old, she somehow got ahold of my BCP and ate like 4 of the hormone pills! I must have knocked them off my nightstand in my sleep. :dohh: I called the vet and when he said "Yeah, you need to bring her in ASAP" I almost had a heart attack - I thought my little baby was going to die! They had to induce vomiting and everything. It was so traumatic. :cry: I had to leave her at the vet's all day and overnight so they could monitor her just in case she'd digested too many of the hormones. I felt like the worst person ever!! So, I know exactly how you feel about that. I wonder to myself sometimes if it's even possible for me to love something/someone more than I do my little girl.

It's scary business, bringing a kid into this world. Your DH is right, is anyone ever really 100% ready? Even if you think you are, babies still have minds of their own, and will do and say the craziest, weirdest, scariest, funniest things - expecting the unexpected is probably the only way I'm going to get through it! 

:hugs: I love you and you are going to make a fantastic mom.


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys!

MM I'm so glad your pup was okay!!! I was feeling guilty too cuz the reason she bruised her bone was because DH and I left her in the car for 2 seconds and she managed to get tangled up in the seat belt and kind of lurched forward and messed up her leg. It wasn't very long that we left her but we were at a rest stop and we had our other dog with us who I was walking for a few minutes so she could pee, and it just happened so fast.

Of course I'd never leave my human LO alone in the car :haha:


----------



## vicki.mummy

hm - i don't think it's a bad thing that you love your puppy.... it's very sweet - i am sure you will make an awesome mummy when the time comes :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well here's my catching up to the last 4 or 5 pages :rofl:


Shabutie said:


> Welcome Laurgirl :wave:
> 
> Morning girls, well more like afternoon.
> 
> So Amara got up at 10 this morning, drank 3oz of milk, had a tuny bit of yoghurt and strawberry jam, and is now sound asleep again! Wondering if this is another growth spurt! Hmmm...
> 
> So I keep forgetting to take my folic acid, im just not one for tablets, but I must try as the OH is home soon! Hoping and praying that I get pregnant this month. My period is due around the 18th, and OH will be home on the 8th. So perfect timing really. We got pregnant with Amara the first month, so im hoping it happens this quick again, but who knows!
> 
> Weather here is awful, the wind last night was so strong, and its now pouring with rain, BOO!
> 
> :flower:

It's :rain: here too! For about 5 hours now I've been hearing thunder and lightning and rain... nothing outside on the list of things to do today so that's a plus! Wow congrats on concieving Amara in the first month! :dust: for the next one... and :yipee: again for OH coming home!!! The watermelon pics are adorable!!! :baby:


BlueHadeda said:


> Hi girls!! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. We're having such a great holiday (at home) with the kids.
> 
> Welcome Laurgil!!! :happydance:
> 
> Vicky, maybe just sit down with your son and tell him that though it's great that Bob is his friend, that YOU know when Bob isn't the guilty party. And that you want Kristofer to be honest with you. Good luck!
> 
> Some venting from me:
> I'm TIRED of waiting for AF to arrive! It's been weeks and all the symptoms are/were there, but still nothing. And the hormone fluctuations are really making me feel ill. I realised a few nights ago that it's not ALL due to hormones though, so I tried some iron supplementation and it's making a huge difference. I've also had strange chest pains for a few weeks now, and I know I must go and check it out, but I just do not want to hear any bad news at this point. Though, I honestly don't think it's really something to worry about. Most likely it's my GERD (reflux) that's acting up. And I don't want to go through all kinds of tests just to be told it's reflux...:dohh:
> Sorry for the venting!

:hugs: venting is what we're here for! I hope you get to feeling better soon!!!


LaurGil said:


> Thank you all for your welcomes
> 
> Great group ,everyone seems lovely
> 
> Everything crossed my OH gets signed off his overseas job this month so we can TTC in Nov
> 
> How is everyone today ?
> 
> Me & LO are hiding in doors such heavy rain , thunder & lightening ,I had to tell him that the clouds wee racing in the sky & had a crash Ha Ha
> 
> Thought AF had arrived but now I think its just more bleeding after D&C this is going in to the 3rd week but have mostly been staining ,anyone else had this ???
> 
> Would love a flapjack tho dong weight watchers at the moment so it will be an Alpen light bar for me
> 
> xXx

:hugs: so sorry for your loss hun! Good luck with weight watchers too :flower:


kitty2385 said:


> aww how adprable is ur baby whilst eating watermelon hehe too cute :D
> 
> welcome laurgirl to this fab group =D
> 
> thanks for ur advice mackmomma i will try going for a walk, im saying that now but it probably wont happen, oh it cant today as im locked in! just remembered, we lost the spare key for the front door haha. i think it was OH and he thinks it was me LOL. it must be somewhere in the house i would have thought! but OH didnt know and locked the front door this morning LOL!
> 
> OH is off for 9 days from work from sunday :D yey! We were going to go to Spain but money is tight so we are staying at home and having a few days out instead, definately to the zoo hehe i cant wait :D
> 
> And im still smoke free :D Its really tricky though! argh!!!!!!!

:wohoo: still smoke free! I'm sure you and OH will still have a great time even if you can't afford a fancy trip! Enjoy the time together!!! Oh and think of the extra couple of souvenirs you can buy from the zoo or extra activities you can do now that you're not buying ciggarettes!!! :happydance:

@HK You will make an amazing mom! I agree with what MM says... you're thinking about everything before having an LO and that just shows you want to be prepared! But you really can't be! Even from one child to the next you don't know what to expect and you certainly can't cover everything for your first! The important thing is that you will love your baby!!! :baby: I think we all get cold feet about having an LO. It's easy to plan and pick things out but when you have to think about the baby actually being here!!! Holy crap that's scary! :rofl: But it will be worth it the second that LO is in your arms :) :happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey ladies... I tried to share a link on facebook but it didn't work :shrug: This was meant for the discussion on sharing bfp's and predictions :) I started a thread a while back about how to share bfp's and there are some neat ideas... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/636170-you-going-share-bfp-you-get.html


----------



## trgirl308

music81 said:


> welcome Laurgil!:wave:
> 
> tgrirl....could be IB,a UTI, or your AF on its way.....i sometimes get a pink tinge a day or two before i start, but ive also had it when had a UTI....i really hope its IB for you!!

Haha! I read this and thought... really it could be ib? And got all excited... then I realized I'm not bleeding.. WOW I'm tired! :)


----------



## SaMa86

Sw33tp3a said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> As you guys know, I've been feeling some strange, mixed emotions about TTC in 2 months. Part of me is completely terrified and not really sure if I'm ready, emotionally, physically, financially, etc. I worry that I won't be a good enough mom, I worry that I am selfish and could maybe resent the baby, and I'm scared that I will feel drained. I'm really not trying to be a pessimist. I just know that some women bond really well with their babies, and some don't, and I don't want to be that woman who doesn't.
> 
> I know this is going to make me sound ridiculous, but I love my puppy to pieces. I cradle her like a baby, I love nurturing her, and when I found out she had to be on antibiotics because she contracted anaplasmosis from a deer tick, I was protective and worried and concerned and proactive. And when she was a pup, she had a bone bruise in her hind leg and needed a splint, and she cried when she went to the vet, and she moaned the whole day. It broke my heart and I cradled her all day. I did my very best to soothe her. Now she is over a year old and is completely healed, and her legs are super strong, and she is mischievous and plays and runs at warp speed. Now you may laugh that I'm so wrapped up with my puppy, but to me it stands to reason that if I am capable of caring for and loving a dog so strongly, how much more so will I be able to care for my own flesh and blood.
> 
> I spent the entire day with my mom yesterday. I got to hear stories of when she was pregnant, that how even though I was unexpected, how she was super excited the minute she knew she was having me. She knew for sure that she wanted to be a mom. She used cloth diapers with me most of the time and used disposables occasionally when we went on an outing. We went shopping yesterday, and we bought some OPK's and a Mickey Mouse & friends night light. I saw so many cute things for kids, like room decorations and coloring books and activity books and crayons and stickers.
> 
> I talked to DH last night and asked him if we are ready to start in September. He replied with the question "is anyone ever really ready?" He does have a good point. I said well it could be the difference between going on an all-inclusive vacation yearly just the two of us, or Disney every 5 years. I'm not trying to be selfish, it's just that since we've known each other, we've only gone on 2 vacations out of our own state. I've been feeling a bit restless and itchy if you know what I mean. My passport has expired. I used to live in Spain. While I love my home, there is still so much more out there that I really want to see. I know that having a LO doesn't preclude that, but it will make it more challenging.
> 
> Also, DH and I are 31. If not now... when? I honestly would have preferred a 20 year age difference between my child, not 30 like it would be now, and certainly not 40.
> 
> I didn't intend for this to be so long. I just needed to get this out. I guess I should paste this into my journal :haha:
> 
> these are all things to think about before having children and most dont even think of these things. an i wouldnt be worried about you carring or loving your baby. most woman are giving up there children when they find out they are pregnant but as they go thru the emotions of having a child in them and then birth its an unconditional love. and im sure you will do anything for your child just as you have done for your puppy.Click to expand...

I think it's good to worry about this stuff. It shows you're thinking about it from all angles and not just the "cute a cuddly baby" side of things. It changes your life completely and to go into it bull headed and blind is just utter madness.

Don't worry, you'll be a great mom!

I know what you girls mean about the folic acid, I keep having to hide mine as I don't want to have to explain to my familiy that we're trying from next month (i don't want the pressure and being asked every tyime I see them), so they usually end up in my bag and I completely forget!

I've ran two of my pill packets together recently, I'm at the end of my 5th week of constantly being on the pill, and hell is it making me cranky! I only ran em together because we worked out I wouldn't be "on" on our holiday and we could start ttc, but this is making me grateful for AF!! Feel a bit sorry for DH who's having to take the brunt of it lol! :brat:


----------



## babynewbie

hakunamatata :hugs: you will be a brilliant mummy! my LO wasnt planned and i thought all the same things as you, it is scary but i know your'll do great :D :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

hakunamatata said:


> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! Sorry I've been a bit quiet. We're having such a great holiday (at home) with the kids.
> 
> Welcome Laurgil!!! :happydance:
> 
> Vicky, maybe just sit down with your son and tell him that though it's great that Bob is his friend, that YOU know when Bob isn't the guilty party. And that you want Kristofer to be honest with you. Good luck!
> 
> Some venting from me:
> I'm TIRED of waiting for AF to arrive! It's been weeks and all the symptoms are/were there, but still nothing. And the hormone fluctuations are really making me feel ill. I realised a few nights ago that it's not ALL due to hormones though, so I tried some iron supplementation and it's making a huge difference. I've also had strange chest pains for a few weeks now, and I know I must go and check it out, but I just do not want to hear any bad news at this point. Though, I honestly don't think it's really something to worry about. Most likely it's my GERD (reflux) that's acting up. And I don't want to go through all kinds of tests just to be told it's reflux...:dohh:
> Sorry for the venting!
> 
> Venting is what we are here for!! Sorry AF is late and is making you feel crappy. Could chest pains be from stress? I myself have had chest pains from anxiety, don't know if it could be that possibly for you? Also sorry to hear about the GERD, sounds like quite a pain.Click to expand...

You know, that could be it! Anxiety! I've been very stressed for 18 months because of the doctors' struggle to diagnose my daughter's occult tethered cord, and then when they did, she had to have a huge back operation and a longish stay in hospital with some complications, so it was very stressful. Maybe it has caught up with me now? Thanx everyone, I'm sure I'll feel fine again soon.

About your long post on your feelings....don't worry, what you're feeling is so perfectly normal! I felt it before every baby. This time again. Someone told me once that's why we have to carry a baby for 9 months. It gives you time to prepare, accept, plan, believe, get excited, fall in love with the baby, etc. Someone that loves and cares for their animal as much as you do, will most definitely love their child without ever resenting it. Yes, plans and futures changes once you have children. But somehow, you just don't care anymore. Your whole perspective changes and adapts.

BabyMaybe, I'll read through that thread later tonight, looks very interesting! I have no idea how I'll tell my dh this time, so I can do with some cool ideas...:thumbup:

Laurgil, sorry you had experienced a loss...:hugs:

Shabuti, those watermelon pics are sooooo cute!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Pixie, I hope your back feels better and you get your bfp this month!

Trgirl, there's nothing like babies to make you want a baby. :haha: But you have to do what's right for you, and you can always change your mind about waiting. ;)

Shabutie, good luck this month! Only 2 more days until baby making time. (I'm horrible with time zones, so more or less.:haha:)

I did that when I was a kid, vickimummy. My mom told me since she was my invisible friend, I was responsible for her behavior. lol

I hope you get your AF soon, bluehadeda. I know what it's like to be waiting and waiting with deceiving symptoms. Could the chest pains be anxiety from worrying about it?

Sorry for your loss, Laurgil. :hugs: 
That's a cute way to explain thunder and lightning to your son.

Hakunamata, your worries are perfectly normal. But I know you'll be a great mom. Also, it's not selfish to be sad about the things you'll be giving up, like more frequent vacations. DH and I mourned our financial loss for a long time when we were trying to decide whether to start a family. It's natural. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Ladies, I'm going to have to give up work to keep up with you guys on this thread!! :D


----------



## pixie23

music81 said:


> hi pixie, hope your back is feeling better....were u ttc this month?

yes, DH and I got to spend the weekend together and I'm pretty sure I ovulated during the 3 days he was here. I'm hoping the back pain is pregnancy realted. fx.



anniepie said:


> Ladies, I'm going to have to give up work to keep up with you guys on this thread!! :D

We're such a chatty bunch!

trgirl - I hope your wtt efforts get easier.

bluehadeda - I hope that you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

anniepie said:


> Ladies, I'm going to have to give up work to keep up with you guys on this thread!! :D

I think this ALL the time! :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

trgirl308 said:


> music81 said:
> 
> 
> welcome Laurgil!:wave:
> 
> tgrirl....could be IB,a UTI, or your AF on its way.....i sometimes get a pink tinge a day or two before i start, but ive also had it when had a UTI....i really hope its IB for you!!
> 
> Haha! I read this and thought... really it could be ib? And got all excited... then I realized I'm not bleeding.. WOW I'm tired! :)Click to expand...

:rofl: Thank's for the laugh trgirl :) Sorry about the dissapointment though :dohh:


anniepie said:


> Ladies, I'm going to have to give up work to keep up with you guys on this thread!! :D

:haha: I'm off school until the end of August... not sure what I'm going to do when it starts back up! I'll have to get used to it on my phone and sneak on during class :blush: haha!


pixie23 said:


> music81 said:
> 
> 
> hi pixie, hope your back is feeling better....were u ttc this month?
> 
> yes, DH and I got to spend the weekend together and I'm pretty sure I ovulated during the 3 days he was here. I'm hoping the back pain is pregnancy realted. fx.
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm going to have to give up work to keep up with you guys on this thread!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> We're such a chatty bunch!
> 
> trgirl - I hope your wtt efforts get easier.
> 
> bluehadeda - I hope that you start feeling better soon!Click to expand...

We are chatty :happydance: :dust: your way!!! fx'd here for you!!! :yipee:

All of you talking about sewing, knitting, and crocheting has made me decide to learn!!! My mom tried to teach me to crochet a while back when I was in HS... well it didn't work! I can make a really long chain :haha: but that's the extent... I just have no patience. Well she's agreed to teach me again!!! :happydance: My mom can't crochet anymore because of carpel tunnel and she's been talking lately about how upsetting it is that it hurts soo much to try... hopefully me learning can cheer her up too!!!


----------



## LaurGil

Ladies i'm new to this so I'm going to trying & reply to you all in the one post, I hope that the right thing to do LoL

Shabutie - Your baby is soo cute eating Mellon but I also hope you have a good washing powder, My mum used to tell us god was moving his furniture when we heard thunder Ha Ha I always forget to take any sort of tablets my OH always says he is going to get me a tablet hold with all the days & am & pm on them :haha:


kitty - Thank you ,Well done getting of the smokes I'm sure it was hard but so worth it in the long run :thumbup:

HukHakunamata, Thank you so much I private mailed you my Facebook & Email ,your worries are normal it took us a few months extra last time WTT we were going through pros & cons i'm sure you will be a fab mum & babies don't stay small for long ,we take my LO out to all sorts of places you can still go out for dinner or go on hols plus it opens up a whole new world of new things to explore I love going to the park or to beach or picnics ,kids days out like the farm etc 

Baby May - thank you I deffo need the luck for weight watchers it hard on rainy days not to raid the biscuit tin 

Hope I didn't miss anyone to reply to 

I was supposed to be in cleaning mode tonight but ended up minding my two year nephew so along with my 3 year old son any housework that was done has been trashed & OH is home for the weekend tomorrow diner time ,I'm going to be a busy bee tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMabye, that's awesome!! If you have any questions or want any pattern recs, just ask!

Oh, and www.ravelry.com - my username is the same. :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Hey LaurGil - see that little "+" next to the "quote" button? If you click that next to each post you want to reply to, and then click the "quote" button on the last post you want to reply to, it will 'quote' all of those replies in your reply for you!! Try it out! We don't mind if you post something silly or wrong. :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

*Hello ladies! WTT'er of the Week votes are due by tomorrow night!!!!!!! Thanks for participating!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so appreciative of you ladies and your pearls of wisdom! Thanks for the support!


----------



## LaurGil

Mackmomma Thank you I'm trying it now so lets hope it works LoL

Hakunamatata Its will be very hard to chose everyone has been lovely


----------



## hakunamatata

Well when in doubt, vote for me. HA! Just kidding!


----------



## LaurGil

hakunamatata said:


> Well when in doubt, vote for me. HA! Just kidding!

Ha Ha that sounds like a plan where do I send my vote is it privately to yourself ?

I just looked on your Facebook your were a stunning bride so beautiful !!! We got Engaged at Easter & I want to get married ASAP but we have so many other plans plus we just couldn't afford it 

xXx


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww thanks for the compliment, we are celebrating our first anniversary on Saturday!! Keep us posted on your wedding plans!! I hope it's sooner rather than later for you honey!! Oh and yes you can PM me your vote (and I was totally joking about voting for me!!)


----------



## Shabutie

:saywhat: ... :gun:... No you werent





:friends:

:flow:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

btw J that mushroom in your profile pic looks a little like something else.... just sayin'....


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh wait it is supposed to look like that! It's part of the joke!

I'm so slow!!!

:haha:

:rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh girls I'm :rofl: here!!! Avatar is a good laugh Shabutie! And I've never seen the :gun: used before! :rofl: 

Oh and MM I'm checking that site out now :) Thanks!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I couldn't see what it said at first until I zoomed to 200%. :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Just for you girly's, so that you dont need to zoom!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262375_10150310205002037_679337036_9905896_8208207_n.jpg


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie said:


> Just for you girly's, so that you dont need to zoom!
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262375_10150310205002037_679337036_9905896_8208207_n.jpg

that is too funny


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## LaurGil

Soooo funi !!!! LoL


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Oh wait it is supposed to look like that! It's part of the joke!
> 
> I'm so slow!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> :rofl:

You crack me up sometimes! Oh I love this group!!!! :pop:


----------



## Shabutie

Walnut dude's got no nose!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

*HM jogs to catch up with the group who got the joke the first day Shabutie posted it*

I thought you posted a veggie pic cuz you're weaning A and she's trying all sorts of veggies!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Just found another rude-ish one that made me giggle! Two secs...

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264892_10150310210657037_679337036_9905918_4791327_n.jpg

I'm in one of them moods!


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> *HM jogs to catch up with the group who got the joke the first day Shabutie posted it*
> 
> I thought you posted a veggie pic cuz you're weaning A and she's trying all sorts of veggies!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I just hope she doesnt try those sorts of mushroom :shock:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love that new pic, it's so wrong ROFL

Yes, she's got quite a few years left before trying that particular vegetable. :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::thumbup::thumbup:yall are to much


----------



## hakunamatata

Spoiler
https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q271/Psybernaught2007/PenisEnvy1-9-07/IMG_0005-1.jpg


----------



## Shabutie

Think im getting a dirty mind because OH is comming home!

My siblings always say i turn into a nun again once OH goes away, lol. Always reminds me of Sister Act!


----------



## hakunamatata

Spoiler
https://www.viceland.com/int/v16n2/htdocs/12-inch-shroom-603/1.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

Look what you've started Shabutie!! :rofl:

I can't stop Googling mushrooms!


----------



## Shabutie

Ahaha i may well ahve to join in on this veggie hunt! :rofl:

ETA: Who knew mushrooms were so exciting! lol


----------



## hakunamatata

btw I love that A's ticker is entitled "my cheeky chicken", how cute are you guys?!


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> btw I love that A's ticker is entitled "my cheeky chicken", how cute are you guys?!

It's kinda become a bit of a nickname really. As well as Amara Koala.
The last one is because in our family a couple of us have names linked with Animals, we have:

Bobby Rat, grandad
Amy mouse, sister
Toady lee, Me

And when Amara was little and she laid on your chest, she was all curled up and her feet would cross over each other, and reminded us of a koala, so thats her animal name :hahaL


----------



## hakunamatata

So cute!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I call my dog a monkey because sometimes she makes noises like one, and she's hairy rofl


----------



## Shabutie

Look what you've reduced me to HK!! :sad2:


Spoiler
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264916_10150310226802037_679337036_9906074_4059173_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264219_10150310226832037_679337036_9906075_1386323_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261995_10150310226842037_679337036_9906076_7361093_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270122_10150310226867037_679337036_9906077_6160044_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261659_10150310226902037_679337036_9906078_5450785_n.jpg

:haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Here's a pic to show you!
 



Attached Files:







P1010297.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Look what you've reduced me to HK!! :sad2:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264916_10150310226802037_679337036_9906074_4059173_n.jpg
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264219_10150310226832037_679337036_9906075_1386323_n.jpg
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261995_10150310226842037_679337036_9906076_7361093_n.jpg
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270122_10150310226867037_679337036_9906077_6160044_n.jpg
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261659_10150310226902037_679337036_9906078_5450785_n.jpg
> 
> :haha:

That's hilarious!



Shabutie said:


> Here's a pic to show you!

Every time I doubt I want a kid, I see a pic of her and want one instantly!!!


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Every time I doubt I want a kid, I see a pic of her and want one instantly!!!

Oh dont doubt yourself hun, you'll make a great mum. It shows you already care because your worried. Having a baby is the best thing ever. You do go through all different emotions, but you come out a better person :flow: :hug: :flow:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Just showed Mr Gibbo some of your pictures and he laughed, stopped and then said "why are you looking at pictures of penis shaped vegetables?!" I couldn't explain! 
Oooh! I forgot! Mr Gibbo has stopped smoking too! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

There is no real reason... Were that obsessed with baby making its taking over :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks lovey! Things will be all right. I have 100% confidence in DH. He's SO good with little kids, he's like a magnet and they hang all over him! My little cousins love me too, but DH has that certain something that really draws kids to him!


----------



## hakunamatata

Great job Mr. Gibbo!!!


----------



## Shabutie

Im gonna change my ticker to a TTC one! Wahoo :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Shabutie said:


> Im gonna change my ticker to a TTC one! Wahoo :happydance:

:wohoo: :D


----------



## Shabutie

Dont think I can get one yet :( Not sure of periods, and they all are based around periods and luteal phases, and I so dont get all that :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Shabutie said:


> Dont think I can get one yet :( Not sure of periods, and they all are based around periods and luteal phases, and I so dont get all that :(

That's why I don't have one too. I have no idea about my cycles atm :shrug:


----------



## Shabutie

Got one! Didnt have to include dates, just says how long we have been TTC!

Get one Mrs. G! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Right, I'm off to sleep now :) me and hubby are watching The Sword in the Stone in bed :D this is my favourite time of day (or rather night!) G'night all!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hmmmm. I think I will tomorrow :thumbup: x :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

I... can't.... breathe.... I'm laughing at you girls that hard! :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

HI-larious!! I didn't go back through the pages before I saw the veggie penis look-a-likes, haha! I was very confused. But now I'm :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

HK - I have the same worries re: being a mom! The closer my TTC date gets the more nervous I am! I second guess whether I really do want this next chapter, or if I've just gotten wrapped up in baby fever. I wonder if I'm too young, if I really should heed the advice of so many that I ought to live it up and travel and be crazy for a while longer. I wonder if I'll enjoy being a mom or if I'll just be exhausted and frustrated all the time. I wonder if DH and I can afford a LO and still maintain the goals/desires/lifestyle we want. I wonder if I can really raise a LO and teach him to become a caring, intelligent, mindful adult. On and on and on. But I keep telling myself that all of these concerns and worries are totally normal and I hope it's a good indicator that I'm taking this seriously and actually thinking it all through! 

But ultimately, I get so excited when I think about family traditions and holidays and watching him grow up and showing him new things and experiencing that amazing and indescribable love and bond that we'll have and what the experience will mean for DH and I as a couple.... I think all of that trumps my fears and insecurities. :thumbup: I know we'll all make wonderful moms and we're so lucky to have amazing DHs at our side through all of it! :)


----------



## babyb54

Speaking of TTC. My AF finalllllly came today. Now I'm trying to decide whether to order OPKs and whatnot to really start TTC this cycle, or to wait until the next one. According to my little iPhone app (which just takes averages based on my cycle length, so obviously not very accurate - especially with only the little information it has so far), I'll be O'ing _JUST_ before our set TTC date. Or I can wait until the following cycle, but that will mean a start date in September. :wacko: OR I can just keep NTNP'ing and see what happens. Hmmmm.... :shrug:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Shabutie said:


> Just for you girly's, so that you dont need to zoom!
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262375_10150310205002037_679337036_9905896_8208207_n.jpg

Haha love it



hakunamatata said:


> Spoiler
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q271/Psybernaught2007/PenisEnvy1-9-07/IMG_0005-1.jpg

I love mushrooms...:rofl:



hakunamatata said:


> Spoiler
> https://www.viceland.com/int/v16n2/htdocs/12-inch-shroom-603/1.jpg

Hahahaha!!



Shabutie said:


> Look what you've reduced me to HK!! :sad2:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264916_10150310226802037_679337036_9906074_4059173_n.jpg
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264219_10150310226832037_679337036_9906075_1386323_n.jpg
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261995_10150310226842037_679337036_9906076_7361093_n.jpg
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270122_10150310226867037_679337036_9906077_6160044_n.jpg
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261659_10150310226902037_679337036_9906078_5450785_n.jpg
> 
> :haha:

Yum, where can I buy those veggies...:rofl:



Shabutie said:


> Im gonna change my ticker to a TTC one! Wahoo :happydance:

Woo hoo..:happydance: sending lots of :dust: your way...:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Naughty girls. [-X:rofl:

I take it we won't be hearing from you this weekend, Shabutie. Get to it. :dust:(Btw, I loved the pictures of the cakes you made. :cake: Mmm.)


----------



## mouse_chicky

babyb54 said:


> Speaking of TTC. My AF finalllllly came today. Now I'm trying to decide whether to order OPKs and whatnot to really start TTC this cycle, or to wait until the next one. According to my little iPhone app (which just takes averages based on my cycle length, so obviously not very accurate - especially with only the little information it has so far), I'll be O'ing _JUST_ before our set TTC date. Or I can wait until the following cycle, but that will mean a start date in September. :wacko: OR I can just keep NTNP'ing and see what happens. Hmmmm.... :shrug:

If it were me, (and it kind of is in a way, as I had to make the decision to start this cycle or the next:haha:,) I would wait one to get an idea of how long your cycle is. But I know how hard it is to wait. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## babyb54

Well I've been off bcp since December, so it's not like I just came off. My last cycle was 31 days, this one was 44 (with a week of spotting in the middle :dohh:)! Before that I only had 1 or 2 periods..my body is clearly not adjusting easily haha!

Oh well. We'll just see how it goes (and how impatient I get :winkwink:).


----------



## trgirl308

Hiya ladies! I can't sleep.... keep thinking of everything that has to be done when I get home.... and I really don't want to go back to work! We are getting a new manager in August and I am just not motivated right now! But... well... gotta pay the bills!

HK, you will be an awesome mom! And if you didn't worry then you wouldn't be normal! I'm super looking forward to it, but I'm still scared shi*less. (A lot of it is scared of labour though.. have to admit not looking forward to that one)

Mrs Gibbo, yay for Mr. Gibbo! How is he finding quitting so far?

Shabutie, your avatar is awesome! And you guys are hilarious.... dirty minds.. but what would a baby-making site be without jokes about baby-making and all things related. :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Just showed Mr Gibbo some of your pictures and he laughed, stopped and then said "why are you looking at pictures of penis shaped vegetables?!" I couldn't explain!
> Oooh! I forgot! Mr Gibbo has stopped smoking too! :happydance:

:thumbup: for Mr Gibbo!



Shabutie said:


> Got one! Didnt have to include dates, just says how long we have been TTC!
> 
> Get one Mrs. G! :haha:

:yipee: Hopefully you can soon change it to a pregnancy ticker!!! :dust:



babyb54 said:


> Well I've been off bcp since December, so it's not like I just came off. My last cycle was 31 days, this one was 44 (with a week of spotting in the middle :dohh:)! Before that I only had 1 or 2 periods..my body is clearly not adjusting easily haha!
> 
> Oh well. We'll just see how it goes (and how impatient I get :winkwink:).

:dust: I know what you mean about cycles... I stopped BCP in February and have only spotted so far which is the start of my chart on FF. Not sure what's going on :shrug: I meet with the Dr the 14th though so I'm excited to get the ball rolling!!! I have FF app on my iphone which I love! All the other apps I tried you had to enter your cycle length but with FF you don't! And it's free of course :wohoo: Anyways... I highly recommend that app :)


trgirl308 said:


> Hiya ladies! I can't sleep.... keep thinking of everything that has to be done when I get home.... and I really don't want to go back to work! We are getting a new manager in August and I am just not motivated right now! But... well... gotta pay the bills!

Try and enjoy the rest of your trip! All the things that have to get done won't get done while you're thinking about them so you might as well forget them at the moment! :flower: and darn those bills! :growlmad:


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Girls ~ Hope you are all well :flower:

Im sorry I cant read back, DS2 is very poorly with tonsilitus & im feeling pretty rough & soooo tired! :wacko:


----------



## Miss Redknob

KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls ~ Hope you are all well :flower:
> 
> Im sorry I cant read back, DS2 is very poorly with tonsilitus & im feeling pretty rough & soooo tired! :wacko:

Hope your DS feels better soon..:hugs:

The joy of being pregnant, hope you feel better soon..:hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

i am wondering what ive been missing since ive just got time to read this page!!! i will definately have to catch up on all the penis veg! lol. Gotta get my train *runs* xx


----------



## Shabutie

mouse_chicky said:


> Naughty girls. [-X:rofl:
> 
> I take it we won't be hearing from you this weekend, Shabutie. Get to it. :dust:(Btw, I loved the pictures of the cakes you made. :cake: Mmm.)

Haha well i was just thinking that, and thought about letting you girls know i prob wont be on the weekend, though im sure OH will want to catch up with his friends though xbox, so i might be able to catch a sneaking 10mins here and there. :haha: Aww thanks, they tasted so yummy too. i did a different way of mixing all the ingredients and it turned out miles better :cake:



trgirl308 said:


> Shabutie, your avatar is awesome! And you guys are hilarious.... dirty minds.. but what would a baby-making site be without jokes about baby-making and all things related. :)

Haha, i loved the chatting last night, one of those funny 5 mins we seem to have quite often! Thinkt he rudey veg ahs taken over the toads and snakes in holes!! :rofl:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Got one! Didnt have to include dates, just says how long we have been TTC!
> 
> Get one Mrs. G! :haha:
> 
> :yipee: Hopefully you can soon change it to a pregnancy ticker!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Ahhh I wish I can, i love the ones where it compares to the size of fruit. ive never had a TTC one before! :happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> Morning Girls ~ Hope you are all well :flower:
> 
> Im sorry I cant read back, DS2 is very poorly with tonsilitus & im feeling pretty rough & soooo tired! :wacko:

Hope you all get better soon :hugs:



kitty2385 said:


> i am wondering what ive been missing since ive just got time to read this page!!! i will definately have to catch up on all the penis veg! lol. Gotta get my train *runs* xx

Oh you ahve to go back and see when you have the time! :haha:




MORNING GIRLS! OH is just waiting to catch the plane now, he is in Italy! But he has to get two flights, as its cheaper :wacko: So he thinks he'll be home between 8-9 tonight, so excited! But those darn cakes are really tempting me, just sitting on the kitchen side calling me..... MUST RESIST! 

Hope you all have a fab day!

And............ IT's FRIDAY!!!!!


:flower:


----------



## LaurGil

I'm howling with lauhgter at the veggies 

Sorry if i'm quiet until Monday OH is home tonight for the weekend it is going to take all my will power to not try & talk him him to TTC 

Just weighed in this morning & have lost 8lbs now so feeling good

Good luck Shabutie sending lots of baby dust your way 

Hope you & LO get better soon kelly

Hope everyone enjoys there weekend 

xXx


----------



## vicki.mummy

ewww dirty veg..... gross!!!! hehe.
we are off out - yup actually SUN. we all have a bit of a cold so before it gets too bad i thought going out might be sensible.


----------



## LovePurple

Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................



...............




:bfp:
:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> :happydance::cloud9:


OMFG... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Not ashamed to admit im jealous! :haha:

Were you NTNP, or in fullt TTC mode? 

:flower:

ETA: You'll have to get a ticker now! :D


----------



## LovePurple

Shabutie said:


> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> 
> OMFG... CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Not ashamed to admit im jealous! :haha:
> 
> Were you NTNP, or in fullt TTC mode?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> ETA: You'll have to get a ticker now! :DClick to expand...

We wanted to get started, as personally, since it's our first time trying- I thought it would take a while... so we were kind of between ntnp and ttc.. no charting or anything.. just dtd pretty often... but it sure didn't take any time at all!! =) Right off the bat! 
I DO need a ticker!! oo, I'll have to get on that!


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, LovePurple!! :happydance: That's incredible!! I'm starting to think this group just has so much love and positive energy, that we'll all get :bfp:'s quickly!!


----------



## LaurGil

Love Purple -Big Congrats to you ,Exciting times ahead :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Huge Congrats LovePurple...

Our BFPs are gradually increasing in number... who'll be next... :D


----------



## KellyC75

LovePurple said:


> Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> :happydance::cloud9:


:wohoo: Congratulations :yipee:


----------



## kitty2385

Congrats Love purple :) :thumbup: All u "autumn acorns" are getting in there early. well 3 of u anyway... so far!

You know whats really annoying... that some of the symptoms of being pregnant are the same as the symptoms of giving up cigarette withdrawl lol. i could swear i have pregnancy symptoms but i still have the depo injection in my system till the 7th august, so it cant be that! i wish though lol! tempted to do a hpt but i dont want to be disappointed (or waste one!) because the depo is 99% effective, sadly!!

xx


----------



## LovePurple

aw! Def the best group ever!!! As yes, the #s are gradually jumping! Hopefully everyone does get lucky quickly as this group is awesome!! =)


ps. YAY my new ticker worked!!


----------



## MackMomma8

I love it. I got a little teary at your ticker just now. :cry: So sweet... can't wait to have my own!


----------



## anniepie

Oh I'm just so excited!!!

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## babyb54

WOOHOO LovePurple!! Congrats!!! :happydance:

Now who's next?! :)


----------



## babyb54

Btw we should update the first post to reflect BFPs!


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> I love it. I got a little teary at your ticker just now. :cry: So sweet... can't wait to have my own!

I cant wait for you to have your own too! :happydance: :dust: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> WOOHOO LovePurple!! Congrats!!! :happydance:
> 
> Now who's next?! :)

YOU!!! :dance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

LovePurple said:


> Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> :happydance::cloud9:

:wohoo: :yipee: Congratulations!!! :flower: I love your ticker too :)


MackMomma8 said:


> Congrats, LovePurple!! :happydance: That's incredible!! I'm starting to think this group just has so much love and positive energy, that we'll all get :bfp:'s quickly!!

Oh I like this comment!!! That would be awesome wouldn't it!!! We are such a positive group... I love AA :hugs: :dust: 


babyb54 said:


> Btw we should update the first post to reflect BFPs!

That's a good idea! I 2nd it! ... Okay I was pretty sure there's a smiley for either clapping or something like that but I can't find one... :shrug:


----------



## Shabutie

babyb54 said:


> Btw we should update the first post to reflect BFPs!

I was justing thinking this as I opened the thread, 3 of us girls already and its only the 1st week of July!!!! :happydance:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> That's a good idea! I 2nd it! ... Okay I was pretty sure there's a smiley for either clapping or something like that but I can't find one... :shrug:

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

:winkwink:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Thanks =D&gt; at finding it :thumbup:


----------



## vicki.mummy

congrats Lovepurple - that is awesome news!!! what are you hoping for, boy or girl??? (obvs a baby hehe).
We had a great time at the beach - spent about 3 hours down there, they loved it :D and got to play on some of the rides etc.
Obviously we cannot try before our treatment - we have no penis... LOL. We are not telling anyone (family etc) when we start trying because we dont' want questioned every 2 days...... that's just stressful/annoying. Most lesbian couples with no fertility issues fall quite quickly - so here's hoping.


----------



## anniepie

vicki.mummy said:


> congrats Lovepurple - that is awesome news!!! what are you hoping for, boy or girl??? (obvs a baby hehe).
> We had a great time at the beach - spent about 3 hours down there, they loved it :D and got to play on some of the rides etc.
> Obviously we cannot try before our treatment - we have no penis... LOL. We are not telling anyone (family etc) when we start trying because we dont' want questioned every 2 days...... that's just stressful/annoying. Most lesbian couples with no fertility issues fall quite quickly - so here's hoping.

How long till your treatment Vicki? I'm sure you've probably posted it somewhere before, but I didn't see... I think it must be horrendously stressful going through fertility treatment with everyone knowing...it must be bad enough when you're TTC naturally, but with all the procedure, hormone injections etc etc, I'm not sure I could deal with the added thing of people asking all the time...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats LovePurple! How exciting, you're #3!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yayyyyyyyy congrats Lovepurple!!!!

WTTer of the Week votes due tonight!!!! 

Thanks for participating!!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats lovepurple such a blessing...


----------



## Shabutie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Thanks =D&gt; at finding it :thumbup:

Knew Id seen it somewhere in there. Sometimes I look for a specific one, and I can NEVER find it. So annoying, swear they hide from me! :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

So the OH is due home in about 30mins!!! SO So excited! 

Just wanted to let you girls know I prob wont be on much over the next couple of days lots of catching up to do :winkwink:

Amara's down for another nap after her bath so it meant I could do a quick blitz of the house, such a good baby! :cloud9:

Right, have FAB weekends girls, and congratulations whoever gets WTT'er of the week! :flower:

Love you all!

:flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: Have a great :sex: weekend, Shabutie!


----------



## trgirl308

LaurGil said:


> I'm howling with lauhgter at the veggies
> 
> Sorry if i'm quiet until Monday OH is home tonight for the weekend it is going to take all my will power to not try & talk him him to TTC

Just weighed in this morning & have lost 8lbs now so feeling good


Congrats that is awesome! Keep it up! :)



LovePurple said:


> Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> :happydance::cloud9:

OMG! Yay! Congrats! And a beautiful healthy baby to you. :hugs::hugs:

Trying this multi-quote thing, hope it works. 

Had a great day visiting Provence. Hiked a mountain in flip-flops, not so comfy... but otherwise fun. Now we are about to sit down to foie gras and yummy wine. Hope everyone had a great day! xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks =D&gt; at finding it :thumbup:
> 
> Knew Id seen it somewhere in there. Sometimes I look for a specific one, and I can NEVER find it. So annoying, swear they hide from me! :haha:Click to expand...

If you can try to remember the words for the smileys you can put them in yourself :winkwink: 

For example : yipee: (but without the gap between : & y) :thumbup:



Shabutie said:


> So the OH is due home in about 30mins!!! SO So excited!
> 
> Just wanted to let you girls know I prob wont be on much over the next couple of days lots of catching up to do :winkwink:
> 
> Amara's down for another nap after her bath so it meant I could do a quick blitz of the house, such a good baby! :cloud9:
> 
> Right, have FAB weekends girls, and congratulations whoever gets WTT'er of the week! :flower:
> 
> Love you all!
> 
> :flower:

:wohoo: Have a fantastic time ~ Lots of 'catching up' to do! :wohoo:


----------



## babyb54

Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."

..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie said:


> So the OH is due home in about 30mins!!! SO So excited!
> 
> Just wanted to let you girls know I prob wont be on much over the next couple of days lots of catching up to do :winkwink:
> 
> Amara's down for another nap after her bath so it meant I could do a quick blitz of the house, such a good baby! :cloud9:
> 
> Right, have FAB weekends girls, and congratulations whoever gets WTT'er of the week! :flower:
> 
> Love you all!
> 
> :flower:

Have fun. :winkwink:


----------



## trgirl308

babyb54 said:


> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:

YaY! Good luck to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I had a feeling you'd go that way, babyb54. :haha: Good luck and have fun!


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it&#8230;.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:

:happydance::wohoo::baby::happydance::loopy::baby::sex::yipee::dust::bunny::happydance::dust::spermy::bfp::sex::dance::bunny::spermy::dance::yipee::wohoo::bfp::loopy::sex::loopy:::bunny:


Spoiler
Although I will admit I'm INSANELY jealous of how on-board your DH is. :blush: I'll never get anything close to such committment from him.


----------



## babyb54

mouse_chicky said:


> I had a feeling you'd go that way, babyb54. :haha: Good luck and have fun!

Am I that obvious? :blush: :haha:




MackMomma8 said:


> :happydance::wohoo::baby::happydance::loopy::baby::sex::yipee::dust::bunny::happydance::dust::spermy::bfp::sex::dance::bunny::spermy::dance::yipee::wohoo::bfp::loopy::sex::loopy:::bunny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Although I will admit I'm INSANELY jealous of how on-board your DH is. :blush: I'll never get anything close to such committment from him.

Hey you've been with me through all of it.. so you know my DH was not always so on board! He did a 180 on me. Hopefully your DH follows suit soon, too. But at least you have a clooooose TTC/NTNP date! I remember when we were both looking at MUCH further out! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::baby::happydance::loopy::baby::sex::yipee::dust::bunny::happydance::dust::spermy::bfp::sex::dance::bunny::spermy::dance::yipee::wohoo::bfp::loopy::sex::loopy:::bunny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Although I will admit I'm INSANELY jealous of how on-board your DH is. :blush: I'll never get anything close to such committment from him.Click to expand...

Funnily enough, that's what I was thinking! (All the :wohoo:'s and :sex:'s :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I had a feeling you'd go that way, babyb54. :haha: Good luck and have fun!
> 
> Am I that obvious? :blush: :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::baby::happydance::loopy::baby::sex::yipee::dust::bunny::happydance::dust::spermy::bfp::sex::dance::bunny::spermy::dance::yipee::wohoo::bfp::loopy::sex::loopy:::bunny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Although I will admit I'm INSANELY jealous of how on-board your DH is. :blush: I'll never get anything close to such committment from him.
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you've been with me through all of it.. so you know my DH was not always so on board! He did a 180 on me. Hopefully your DH follows suit soon, too. But at least you have a clooooose TTC/NTNP date! I remember when we were both looking at MUCH further out! :thumbup:Click to expand...

You're such a doll. :hugs: Yeah, he did do a pretty quick 180 on ya! :haha: 

Mission: Missing Rubber is still in effect! (PS, that's what I've decided to call my crusade to stop using condoms :blush:) So here's hoping that when I tell him no more condoms (and I will... oh, I will!) he doesn't flip a lid on me. :nope:


----------



## music81

shabutie have fun!

lovepurple congratulations!!!...enjoy pregnancy!

baby54 happy ttc!!

have a great weekend everyone else!! xx


----------



## music81

everyone's gone a bit mad with the smilies!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Need more votes!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Mission: Missing Rubber is still in effect! (PS, that's what I've decided to call my crusade to stop using condoms :blush:) So here's hoping that when I tell him no more condoms (and I will... oh, I will!) he doesn't flip a lid on me. :nope:

Coincidental that Missing Rubber abbreviates to MR. ? :rofl:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Wow everyone sure has been busy :) It didn't seem like that long ago since i posted but there's already like 8 pages to read through!

Sooo i'm not supposed to tell anyone this but I know i can count on you girls and i just can't hold it in any longer!!! My sister got a BFP EPT the other day!!! It's finally safe to tell you because she got it confirmed at the docs this morning :happydance: I can hardly believe it, i'm already a new mommy and now i'm gonna be a new auntie too! :happydance:

I really don't know if i should be this excited though :( My poor sis doesn't know what to think about the whole situation yet. She's only 18 years old -- just graduated high school and has only been with her boyfriend for 5 months. She's assured me that she does want to have the baby but she's just really confused and breaks down crying everytime you mention her being pregnant :( She was accepted to college already and had all these plans that she has to put on hold now. I'm trying to be as supportive as i can and I told her that college will always be there waiting for her and when the baby is here i am more than happy to babysit and help her out.. but i just don't know what else to say. Anyone have any ideas that will chear her up? Really i think she just needs some time to let the news sink in. She's so good with kids, Jack just LOVES her... i know she will be a great mommy :D


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

EEEEK, congrats Lovepurple!!!!! :happydance: That's so exciting!!!

I'm getting jealous at all the BFPs :haha:


----------



## LovePurple

babyb54 said:


> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:

woohoo!! Congrats on jumping on board!! Best of luck to you this month!!



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Wow everyone sure has been busy :) It didn't seem like that long ago since i posted but there's already like 8 pages to read through!
> 
> Sooo i'm not supposed to tell anyone this but I know i can count on you girls and i just can't hold it in any longer!!! My sister got a BFP EPT the other day!!! It's finally safe to tell you because she got it confirmed at the docs this morning :happydance: I can hardly believe it, i'm already a new mommy and now i'm gonna be a new auntie too! :happydance:
> 
> I really don't know if i should be this excited though :( My poor sis doesn't know what to think about the whole situation yet. She's only 18 years old -- just graduated high school and has only been with her boyfriend for 5 months. She's assured me that she does want to have the baby but she's just really confused and breaks down crying everytime you mention her being pregnant :( She was accepted to college already and had all these plans that she has to put on hold now. I'm trying to be as supportive as i can and I told her that college will always be there waiting for her and when the baby is here i am more than happy to babysit and help her out.. but i just don't know what else to say. Anyone have any ideas that will chear her up? Really i think she just needs some time to let the news sink in. She's so good with kids, Jack just LOVES her... i know she will be a great mommy :D

Aw, don't really have any good advice for you or your sister, I'm sure it's a tough situation. I'm sure things will work out in the end. Just new things can be pretty stressful sometime. I'll be thinking about you all.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

MackMomma8 said:


> I love it. I got a little teary at your ticker just now. :cry: So sweet... can't wait to have my own!

:hugs: Just read your ticker and you only have a month left!!! Lots of :dust: to you... i just know it will happen soon :hugs:

Sorry guys, cooking meatloaf as i catch up on the thread so excuse my multiple posts :winkwink:


----------



## pixie23

Kelly- I hope your DS gets to feeling better too and that you're able to get some rest.

Laurgil- congrats on your weight loss! 

Lovepurple- congrats on your BFP! I'm glad that it happened so soon for you. 

Hoping it won't take us much longer :cry:

Babyb54- that's great! let the baby making commence!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats to all the bfps it sure is a blessing and i know it will be those of us whom havent will get ours soon. hope everyone is doing well. and congrats again. right now as for me just took the kiddos to the swimming park to have a little time not to think of ttc so much. in this tww...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sw33tp3a said:


> congrats to all the bfps it sure is a blessing and i know it will be those of us whom havent will get ours soon. hope everyone is doing well. and congrats again. right now as for me just took the kiddos to the swimming park to have a little time not to think of ttc so much. in this tww...

TWO WEEK WAIT?! :happydance: so it's possible?!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the bfps it sure is a blessing and i know it will be those of us whom havent will get ours soon. hope everyone is doing well. and congrats again. right now as for me just took the kiddos to the swimming park to have a little time not to think of ttc so much. in this tww...
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT?! :happydance: so it's possible?!Click to expand...

im so wanting to test early but i know im not able to come up as positive yet even if i am this early. so i just smile and wait. been waking up so nauseated and just down right miserable but i get up and fight it then it subsides till i take a nap then it does it again. not really wanting food either everything just doesnt seem to look good, but i gotta get my but in gear i gotta make 2 birthday cakes for my kids tomorrow do my fondant today. for the cakes tomorrow. doing a water party for them on sunday.


----------



## SaMa86

babyb54 said:


> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:

You'll be the next :BFP: hon!!

Congrats to Lovepurple for your bfp too!!!!!!! Congrats hon!


----------



## LovePurple

Congrats to Lovepurple for your bfp too!!!!!!! Congrats hon![/QUOTE]

Thank you!! I'm so excited to get to have a ticker! And knowing what that means is so surreal! It'll be our first so this is a brand new journey we're on!

Can I also add... today is my birthday! haha! Tested yesterday and it was negative.. but I "knew" it was just a matter of time. Woke up this morning for my bday and it sure was positive!! What a great gift! =)


----------



## Miss Redknob

LovePurple said:


> Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> :happydance::cloud9:

Congrats hun, that is fantastic news...:happydance:

What a fantastic birthday present, hope you have a great birthday...:hugs:



babyb54 said:


> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:

What a fantastic DH you have. Yay for ordering OPK's and HPT's, you are going to be the next :bfp:..xx



Shabutie said:


> So the OH is due home in about 30mins!!! SO So excited!
> 
> Just wanted to let you girls know I prob wont be on much over the next couple of days lots of catching up to do :winkwink:
> 
> Amara's down for another nap after her bath so it meant I could do a quick blitz of the house, such a good baby! :cloud9:
> 
> Right, have FAB weekends girls, and congratulations whoever gets WTT'er of the week! :flower:
> 
> Love you all!
> 
> :flower:

Have a great weekend catching up with your DH...:winkwink:

AFM I have just finished my 5th night shift and still have 2 to go...yuk. Well I'm off to sleep speak to you all soon..xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:

:happydance: Yay! :dust:




iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Wow everyone sure has been busy :) It didn't seem like that long ago since i posted but there's already like 8 pages to read through!
> 
> Sooo i'm not supposed to tell anyone this but I know i can count on you girls and i just can't hold it in any longer!!! My sister got a BFP EPT the other day!!! It's finally safe to tell you because she got it confirmed at the docs this morning :happydance: I can hardly believe it, i'm already a new mommy and now i'm gonna be a new auntie too! :happydance:
> 
> I really don't know if i should be this excited though :( My poor sis doesn't know what to think about the whole situation yet. She's only 18 years old -- just graduated high school and has only been with her boyfriend for 5 months. She's assured me that she does want to have the baby but she's just really confused and breaks down crying everytime you mention her being pregnant :( She was accepted to college already and had all these plans that she has to put on hold now. I'm trying to be as supportive as i can and I told her that college will always be there waiting for her and when the baby is here i am more than happy to babysit and help her out.. but i just don't know what else to say. Anyone have any ideas that will chear her up? Really i think she just needs some time to let the news sink in. She's so good with kids, Jack just LOVES her... i know she will be a great mommy :D

Aww congrats to your sister. It's great that she has you for support! :flower:


LovePurple said:


> Congrats to Lovepurple for your bfp too!!!!!!! Congrats hon!

Thank you!! I'm so excited to get to have a ticker! And knowing what that means is so surreal! It'll be our first so this is a brand new journey we're on!

Can I also add... today is my birthday! haha! Tested yesterday and it was negative.. but I "knew" it was just a matter of time. Woke up this morning for my bday and it sure was positive!! What a great gift! =)[/QUOTE]
Aww what an amazing birthday present!!! :bfp:

MM I just love that you're calling it operation Missing Rubber... :rofl: and I think it is NOT a coincidence that it is MR haha!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

OKAY! Come on you preggies! Update so it says expecting please :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I agree with Mrs. Gibbo. You can't be wtt if you're expecting. :haha:

Oh, btwe, Mrs. Gibbo, I love your avatar. DH got me into Pink Floyd when we first started dating.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

SaMa86 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:
> 
> Yay congrats on TTC :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Thank you!! I'm so excited to get to have a ticker! And knowing what that means is so surreal! It'll be our first so this is a brand new journey we're on!
> 
> Can I also add... today is my birthday! haha! Tested yesterday and it was negative.. but I "knew" it was just a matter of time. Woke up this morning for my bday and it sure was positive!! What a great gift! =)

Aww what an amazing birthday present!!! :bfp:

MM I just love that you're calling it operation Missing Rubber... :rofl: and I think it is NOT a coincidence that it is MR haha!!![/QUOTE]

so excited for you congrats hun.... :happydance: and happy birthday:fool:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

LovePurple said:


> Thank you!! I'm so excited to get to have a ticker! And knowing what that means is so surreal! It'll be our first so this is a brand new journey we're on!
> 
> Can I also add... today is my birthday! haha! Tested yesterday and it was negative.. but I "knew" it was just a matter of time. Woke up this morning for my bday and it sure was positive!! What a great gift! =)

Awww that's something you will never ever forget... your first BFP on your birthday. :cloud9: That's sooo sweet and happy birthday hun!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Wow everyone sure has been busy :) It didn't seem like that long ago since i posted but there's already like 8 pages to read through!
> 
> Sooo i'm not supposed to tell anyone this but I know i can count on you girls and i just can't hold it in any longer!!! My sister got a BFP EPT the other day!!! It's finally safe to tell you because she got it confirmed at the docs this morning :happydance: I can hardly believe it, i'm already a new mommy and now i'm gonna be a new auntie too! :happydance:
> 
> I really don't know if i should be this excited though :( My poor sis doesn't know what to think about the whole situation yet. She's only 18 years old -- just graduated high school and has only been with her boyfriend for 5 months. She's assured me that she does want to have the baby but she's just really confused and breaks down crying everytime you mention her being pregnant :( She was accepted to college already and had all these plans that she has to put on hold now. I'm trying to be as supportive as i can and I told her that college will always be there waiting for her and when the baby is here i am more than happy to babysit and help her out.. but i just don't know what else to say. Anyone have any ideas that will chear her up? Really i think she just needs some time to let the news sink in. She's so good with kids, Jack just LOVES her... i know she will be a great mommy :D

Congrats to your sis. I'm sure she's overwhelmed, but it's so great of you to support her so much. Maybe take her to a baby store to gush and cheer her up. :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I'm enjoying a nice evening with my niece and DH :) My niece is almost 2 (will be in Sept) and she is something else LOL! Right now instead of playing with toys or having me read to her she just wants to jump on a box :shrug: Oh well she's having fun! :haha: Hope everyone else is enjoying their evening and has a great weekend!


----------



## LovePurple

Wow what a busy day, birthday, positive test, new ticker AND a change in status (just changed it haha)
Definitely a good day! Other than this horrible cold I've had for days now! 


You guys are the best. We aren't telling ANYONE for some time.. hoping it all goes well, but it's nice to be able to share with you all! Thanks for being there! =)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

LovePurple said:


> Wow what a busy day, birthday, positive test, new ticker AND a change in status (just changed it haha)
> Definitely a good day! Other than this horrible cold I've had for days now!
> 
> 
> You guys are the best. We aren't telling ANYONE for some time.. hoping it all goes well, but it's nice to be able to share with you all! Thanks for being there! =)

always here kinda like the babynbump family lol


----------



## babyb54

LovePurple said:


> Wow what a busy day, birthday, positive test, new ticker AND a change in status (just changed it haha)
> Definitely a good day! Other than this horrible cold I've had for days now!
> 
> 
> You guys are the best. We aren't telling ANYONE for some time.. hoping it all goes well, but it's nice to be able to share with you all! Thanks for being there! =)

We'll be the same as you.. we don't want to tell anyone until at LEAST 8 weeks (DH would prefer 12), but there's no way I'd be able to keep it private for that long. So I'll have to figure a way create enough threads on BnB to fulfill my blabbing needs. :rofl:

I'll send a private message to each and every AA girl, telling y'all one by one. hahaha!

Congrats on such a good day - you should go play the lottery with the way your day is going!!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> I agree with Mrs. Gibbo. You can't be wtt if you're expecting. :haha:

I removed my acorns sig ~ Felt a little sad, in a weird way! :dohh:


----------



## pixie23

that is sad, we should have one for once we're expecting!

I was just looking in the TWW wait threads and there was one I came across in which the women were symptom spotting. All of the symptoms one particular lady was having on a given DPO has been exactly the same for me and she recently found out she is pregnant, I hope I am too.
This is the most confident I have been in the idea that I am pg without being late, or atleast close to AF yet, even before I saw her posts. She said that she had back pain since ovulation: check, and at 6DPO she had bad cramps and lotiony CM. If I am correct about my ovulation date than I am at 6DPO and this morning I started having cramps and this afternoon I noticed that my CM was different. I already had a strong feeling that something is definately going on in my body and I don't want to get my hopes up, but her symptoms and results can't help but convince me more that I am probably pregnant. Glad that I came across this post tonight rather than this morning because then I would have thought that I was just making up these symptoms in my head.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

mouse_chicky said:


> I agree with Mrs. Gibbo. You can't be wtt if you're expecting. :haha:
> 
> Oh, btwe, Mrs. Gibbo, I love your avatar. DH got me into Pink Floyd when we first started dating.

BEST BAND EVER! :haha: I think I posted a pic of my tattoo on the FB wall :D


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

KellyC75 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Mrs. Gibbo. You can't be wtt if you're expecting. :haha:
> 
> I removed my acorns sig ~ Felt a little sad, in a weird way! :dohh:Click to expand...




pixie23 said:


> that is sad, we should have one for once we're expecting!

Can I make a I'm pregnant blinkie?! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Mrs. Gibbo. You can't be wtt if you're expecting. :haha:
> 
> I removed my acorns sig ~ Felt a little sad, in a weird way! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> that is sad, we should have one for once we're expecting!Click to expand...
> 
> Can I make a I'm pregnant blinkie?! :happydance:Click to expand...

Id love one ~ Just not sure how much room I have?! :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Happy Birthday Lovepurple! 

And Pixie23 sounds like it could be, fingers crossed for you! :dust:

We have decided to do nothing today, absolutely nothing! We had not stopped this whole vacation, so today our hosts are away and we are going to be lazy bums! :)

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## kitty2385

i started feeling sick again this morning, thats everyday for about 10 days ive felt sick in the morning... so i did a test. bfn :( i knew it but i just thought id put my mind at ease when i go and get incredibly drunk later tonight! lol x


----------



## music81

Happy birthday lovepurple, what a fantastic birthday present!!

pixie23 got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## music81

sorry for you bfn kitty....where are you in your cycle? x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I really want to make that blinkie but I'm at work :( :haha:


----------



## music81

lol....make it on the sly!


----------



## music81

AF arrived today, so we gonna start ttc in under 2 wks!!...hope i get a bfp from this cycle, but trying to tell myself not to get too disappointed if it doesnt happen...esp as my CM is non existent at the mo...not sure how much that will affect things.....upped my EPO today to 2000mg...see if that helps

got my jenny renny prediction yesterday she said

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of June 2012 - specific reference to the 9th and 18th."

i'm a bit skeptical about this sort of thing, but it's a bit of fun, and we'll see!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

The only reason I can't make it here is cos the software I need is on my laptop! But I will still planning it :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I'm enjoying a nice evening with my niece and DH :) My niece is almost 2 (will be in Sept) and she is something else LOL! Right now instead of playing with toys or having me read to her she just wants to jump on a box :shrug: Oh well she's having fun! :haha: Hope everyone else is enjoying their evening and has a great weekend!

:haha: Kids prefer the simple things. My mom used to make houses for us out of big cardboard boxes.


pixie23 said:


> that is sad, we should have one for once we're expecting!
> 
> I was just looking in the TWW wait threads and there was one I came across in which the women were symptom spotting. All of the symptoms one particular lady was having on a given DPO has been exactly the same for me and she recently found out she is pregnant, I hope I am too.
> This is the most confident I have been in the idea that I am pg without being late, or atleast close to AF yet, even before I saw her posts. She said that she had back pain since ovulation: check, and at 6DPO she had bad cramps and lotiony CM. If I am correct about my ovulation date than I am at 6DPO and this morning I started having cramps and this afternoon I noticed that my CM was different. I already had a strong feeling that something is definately going on in my body and I don't want to get my hopes up, but her symptoms and results can't help but convince me more that I am probably pregnant. Glad that I came across this post tonight rather than this morning because then I would have thought that I was just making up these symptoms in my head.

I hope you get your bfp this month. Sometimes you just know.:winkwink:


kitty2385 said:


> i started feeling sick again this morning, thats everyday for about 10 days ive felt sick in the morning... so i did a test. bfn :( i knew it but i just thought id put my mind at ease when i go and get incredibly drunk later tonight! lol x

Sorry about the bfn. Have fun tonight. (It may be one of the last times in a while.:thumbup:)


----------



## hakunamatata

This week's WTT'er of the Week goes to *THREE* ladies!!!!!! 

It was a_ 3 way tie_ between* KellyC75, Lovepurple, and Mrs Gibbo*!!!!!! 

We chose KellyC75 and Lovepurple because we are so excited about their BFP's, 
and we chose Mrs. Gibbo because she is hilarious and always finds time to visit us despite her busy work schedule!!!! 

Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!​


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week goes to *THREE* ladies!!!!!!
> 
> It was a_ 3 way tie_ between* KellyC75, Lovepurple, and Mrs Gibbo*!!!!!!
> 
> We chose KellyC75 and Lovepurple because we are so excited about their BFP's,
> and we chose Mrs. Gibbo because she is hilarious and always finds time to visit us despite her busy work schedule!!!!
> 
> Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!​

Thankyou so much :hugs:

And Congrats to the other winners :happydance:


----------



## music81

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Awwwwww! That's really made my day! Congrats to Kelly and Stacy! I wanna tell people now but they'll just look at me with a :saywhat: look on their face :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Mrs. Gibbo. You can't be wtt if you're expecting. :haha:
> 
> I removed my acorns sig ~ Felt a little sad, in a weird way! :dohh:Click to expand...

You'll always be an Acorn :kiss:


----------



## trgirl308

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Awwwwww! That's really made my day! Congrats to Kelly and Stacy! I wanna tell people now but they'll just look at me with a :saywhat: look on their face :rofl:

haha! congrats! a few weeks ago, since we were away the only person I could tell was my DH an he was like... 'and?'.... I'm so happy to be part of this group. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Oh and I am going a little ticker crazy. But I decided (cuz my DH will just have to go along with it) that this is my last bc cycle. I will deal with whatever happens after, if I get pregnant right away, or if it takes months. But at least I will have taken a step towards something I want. And I will stop drinking coffee and only drink alcohol when AF is in town (at least that way it is sorta something to look forward to). :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Wait, how ya gonna conceive on the honeymoon if you're still on BCP?? You gotta live up to your "most likely to conceive on honeymoon" blinkie :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

You should probably throw out a few pills.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats to those that have made changes to there statuses and those who won the new tittles


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> Wait, how ya gonna conceive on the honeymoon if you're still on BCP?? You gotta live up to your "most likely to conceive on honeymoon" blinkie :winkwink:

You know I actually thought about that. Since I probably have the blinkie that is the earliest to prove... well I can't disappoint.. but at the same time we are drinking... a lot... so probably not the best idea. I'm also on my 3rd straight cycle of bcp though so I haven't seen AF in awhile... you never know!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's true! Glad you are living it up on your honeymoon!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats KellyC75, LovePurple, and Mrs. Gibbo!


----------



## LaurGil

Afternoon Ladies 

I know I said I wouldn't be on this weekend with OH being home but he has spent the afternoon in bed Ill :( Just my luck 

Have we three ladies now with a BFP ??? :happydance:

Got the newsletter this afternoon its brilliant thank you 

Quick question if anyone can help ,I know they say to wait until your first period after Miscarriage before TTC is that just for working out due dates or can you not actually get pregnant until you have had a period first ??

xXx


----------



## hakunamatata

You're welcome for the newsletter. Regarding your question, I don't really know, but maybe someone else here does?

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope everyone is having a good day. With any luck, I'll be able to get some wicker patio furniture this afternoon which I'm excited about. I also need to go through the 6-9month bag of baby clothes my sis gave to see what I do and don't have. I can't beleive Kara will be 5 months old tomorrow! :cry:When did that happen? My beautiful baby.:baby:


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww happy 5 months to Kara!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

New blinkie made! This first one's for the preggies but I need to tweek the colours slightly :haha: it's in the AA photobucket account :) Right need to get ready to go out in 30 minutes and I'm still in my dressing gown! :rofl: Laters ladies :kiss:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooooh I love it! Very cool!


----------



## pixie23

hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week goes to *THREE* ladies!!!!!!
> 
> It was a_ 3 way tie_ between* KellyC75, Lovepurple, and Mrs Gibbo*!!!!!!
> 
> We chose KellyC75 and Lovepurple because we are so excited about their BFP's,
> and we chose Mrs. Gibbo because she is hilarious and always finds time to visit us despite her busy work schedule!!!!
> 
> Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!​

Congratulations KellyC75, Lovepurple and Mrs Gibbo! You are all fantastic. Love to you all!


----------



## pixie23

Mrs Gibbo said:


> New blinkie made! This first one's for the preggies but I need to tweek the colours slightly :haha: it's in the AA photobucket account :) Right need to get ready to go out in 30 minutes and I'm still in my dressing gown! :rofl: Laters ladies :kiss:

I just took a peek and it is cute! I can't wait to get to use it!


----------



## KellyC75

Wow HK ~ Fantastic newsletter :coffee::thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey ladies. I'm feeling pretty fat. I know it's worse because I'm pmsing. I had wanted to lose 40 lbs before TTC, and the grand total of pounds lost is 4.2. (At least it isn't 4 lbs gained!) But there is no way I will lose 36 pounds in 2 months. Absolutely no way. :nope: Then DH said today that I could continue to lose weight while I'm pregnant. :dohh: :wacko:

I hate even writing about this stuff. :shy:


----------



## pixie23

hakunamatata said:


> Hey ladies. I'm feeling pretty fat. I know it's worse because I'm pmsing. I had wanted to lose 40 lbs before TTC, and the grand total of pounds lost is 4.2. (At least it isn't 4 lbs gained!) But there is no way I will lose 36 pounds in 2 months. Absolutely no way. :nope: Then DH said today that I could continue to lose weight while I'm pregnant. :dohh: :wacko:
> 
> I hate even writing about this stuff. :shy:

Trying to lose weight is very frustrating, don't be too hard on yourself. If you really want to lose weight be sure to try a little everyday, even if it is just walking to the mailbox rather than driving by, taking the stairs, or parking at the back of a parking lot. Make sure you're goal is realistic, obviously 36lbs in 2 months would be unmanageable. And chances are that you won't conceive in month 1, so don't rush yourself and just do what you can! You can do whatever you set your mind to HM! We all believe in you!


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> Hey ladies. I'm feeling pretty fat. I know it's worse because I'm pmsing. I had wanted to lose 40 lbs before TTC, and the grand total of pounds lost is 4.2. (At least it isn't 4 lbs gained!) But there is no way I will lose 36 pounds in 2 months. Absolutely no way. :nope: Then DH said today that I could continue to lose weight while I'm pregnant. :dohh: :wacko:
> 
> I hate even writing about this stuff. :shy:

Men just always know the right things to say.. I'm sorry you're feeling down, but it can be done! It is a lot in 2 months, so maybe giving yourself different goals will make it easier. Like instead of a weight goal, think drinking your 8 glasses of water a day. You focus on that for a week, then the week after you keep it up and add eating your 5 servings of fruits and vegetables... things like that. Making sure you walk at least half an hour per day, then maybe jog 1 time instead of walking.. little mini-goals make the big goal less scary. 

It is proven that tracking what you do and eat helps you lose more weight in the long-run, www.livestrong.com and www.fatsecret.com are great sites that give you a lot of advice and you can track your fitness and exercise very easily. They are both free. They also both have iphone and blackberry aps to make tracking easier but only fat secret is free on there. 

I've had my share of weight loss success so feel free to pm or e-mail me if you want specific meal or exercise advice... or anything! Good luck and don't focus on the big picture, think about the small wins! :hugs:


----------



## music81

HK try not to worry, ive put on weight instead of losing it, so i know how u feel!....as the others say, set yourself mini goals each day and it will come off gradually....and providing its a healthy diet you can continue it during early stages of pregnancy as long as you're not elimiminating a food group that's vital....mini exercise goals are good idea too...im gonna try and do a 30 min walk everyday,....my downfall is sweet food!...chin up xx


----------



## hakunamatata

I drink a TON of water everyday. At least 2 liters. I'm pretty good about the food stuff, been eating a lot of fruit and veggies and the not so healthy stuff in small quantities. I have been working out 2-3 times a week, so I probably have to step that up a bit. It's tricky trying to fit in workouts. I might have to get creative and do some walking during my breaks at work. Today I did an hour on the elliptical at the gym. When I was in school I'd work out sometimes 2 hours a day. I definitely do not have time for that anymore.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

pixie23 said:


> that is sad, we should have one for once we're expecting!
> 
> I was just looking in the TWW wait threads and there was one I came across in which the women were symptom spotting. All of the symptoms one particular lady was having on a given DPO has been exactly the same for me and she recently found out she is pregnant, I hope I am too.
> This is the most confident I have been in the idea that I am pg without being late, or atleast close to AF yet, even before I saw her posts. She said that she had back pain since ovulation: check, and at 6DPO she had bad cramps and lotiony CM. If I am correct about my ovulation date than I am at 6DPO and this morning I started having cramps and this afternoon I noticed that my CM was different. I already had a strong feeling that something is definately going on in my body and I don't want to get my hopes up, but her symptoms and results can't help but convince me more that I am probably pregnant. Glad that I came across this post tonight rather than this morning because then I would have thought that I was just making up these symptoms in my head.

Oh I hope this is your :bfp: :dust: and keep us updated!!!
[/QUOTE]



mouse_chicky said:


> I hope everyone is having a good day. With any luck, I'll be able to get some wicker patio furniture this afternoon which I'm excited about. I also need to go through the 6-9month bag of baby clothes my sis gave to see what I do and don't have. I can't beleive Kara will be 5 months old tomorrow! :cry:When did that happen? My beautiful baby.:baby:

Oh I hope you get your furniture! We picked out a new patio set when we moved in April and I love it. Ours is red with a table that has an umbrella over it :) Since we only have a deck and no yard at the apartment it is quite nice! And happy 5 months to Kara :flower:


Mrs Gibbo said:


> New blinkie made! This first one's for the preggies but I need to tweek the colours slightly :haha: it's in the AA photobucket account :) Right need to get ready to go out in 30 minutes and I'm still in my dressing gown! :rofl: Laters ladies :kiss:

Checking it out in a minute... I think it's a great idea!!! We don't want to leave anyone without a proper blinkie!!! :happydance:



hakunamatata said:


> I drink a TON of water everyday. At least 2 liters. I'm pretty good about the food stuff, been eating a lot of fruit and veggies and the not so healthy stuff in small quantities. I have been working out 2-3 times a week, so I probably have to step that up a bit. It's tricky trying to fit in workouts. I might have to get creative and do some walking during my breaks at work. Today I did an hour on the elliptical at the gym. When I was in school I'd work out sometimes 2 hours a day. I definitely do not have time for that anymore.

I have what I like to call "fat days" Even if I get on the scale and lose a pound I still just feel like crap sometimes! Those are my fat days :rofl: The more weight I lose the better I feel about it. Or even just getting out and doing something helps! But I know how you feel. Losing weight takes FOREVER!!! I had hoped to lose another 40 before TTC but so far all I've done this summer is lost, gained, lost, gained.... and as of this morning I'm finally even again! Just keep up that work and you'll see the results. I've lost 49 so far but it's taken just over a year!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'll do another tomorrow :) if anyone got a specific idea for one let me know and I'll have a go. I quite enjoy doing them :haha: (bit drunk at the moment :happydance: plus me and DH DTD unprotected again! :wohoo:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats


----------



## mouse_chicky

I totally have fat days. Stress and lack of time to exercise makes things tough, but I think once I get busy again in August (at work and ttc,:rofl:) those last few baby pounds will go away, just in time to put them on again.:dohh:


----------



## LovePurple

hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week goes to *THREE* ladies!!!!!!
> 
> It was a_ 3 way tie_ between* KellyC75, Lovepurple, and Mrs Gibbo*!!!!!!
> 
> We chose KellyC75 and Lovepurple because we are so excited about their BFP's,
> and we chose Mrs. Gibbo because she is hilarious and always finds time to visit us despite her busy work schedule!!!!
> 
> Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!​


Aww! Thank you guys!!! It's SO hard not to blurt it out! I took another test this morning- just for fun, and yep.. this time the line popped up pregnant immediately.. so that confirmed to me my levels are rising! woohoo! Good luck to the rest of you ladies! Our group has some good luck so far! =)


----------



## Miss Redknob

kitty2385 said:


> i started feeling sick again this morning, thats everyday for about 10 days ive felt sick in the morning... so i did a test. bfn :( i knew it but i just thought id put my mind at ease when i go and get incredibly drunk later tonight! lol x

Sorry about the :bfn:, hope you are feeling better soon..:hugs:



hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week goes to *THREE* ladies!!!!!!
> 
> It was a_ 3 way tie_ between* KellyC75, Lovepurple, and Mrs Gibbo*!!!!!!
> 
> We chose KellyC75 and Lovepurple because we are so excited about their BFP's,
> and we chose Mrs. Gibbo because she is hilarious and always finds time to visit us despite her busy work schedule!!!!
> 
> Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!​

Congrats girls...:happydance:



LaurGil said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> I know I said I wouldn't be on this weekend with OH being home but he has spent the afternoon in bed Ill :( Just my luck
> 
> Have we three ladies now with a BFP ??? :happydance:
> 
> Got the newsletter this afternoon its brilliant thank you
> 
> Quick question if anyone can help ,I know they say to wait until your first period after Miscarriage before TTC is that just for working out due dates or can you not actually get pregnant until you have had a period first ??
> 
> xXx

To answer you question after my first miscarriage my doctor told me to wait for my period to come, so I waited and waited and waited, only to find out 5 weeks later I was pregnant. My doctor said to me a miscarriage is the same as giving birth, you are very fertile for a couple of weeks and can release up to 5-6 eggs during this time. Hope this helps...:flower:



Mrs Gibbo said:


> New blinkie made! This first one's for the preggies but I need to tweek the colours slightly :haha: it's in the AA photobucket account :) Right need to get ready to go out in 30 minutes and I'm still in my dressing gown! :rofl: Laters ladies :kiss:

Great job, it is so cute...



hakunamatata said:


> Hey ladies. I'm feeling pretty fat. I know it's worse because I'm pmsing. I had wanted to lose 40 lbs before TTC, and the grand total of pounds lost is 4.2. (At least it isn't 4 lbs gained!) But there is no way I will lose 36 pounds in 2 months. Absolutely no way. :nope: Then DH said today that I could continue to lose weight while I'm pregnant. :dohh: :wacko:
> 
> I hate even writing about this stuff. :shy:

HM, I go through the weight thing all the time due to having Coeliacs Disease, my weight is always up and down. The best thing I have found is swimming as it works your whole body. After I was diagnosed in Oct '10 I started swimming and lost 8kgs in 9 weeks and then of course Christmas and New Years came and then a holiday with friends early Jan. So I put about 6.5kgs back on, and have started swimming again so I can get rid of the weight before going to Europe and TTC. Good luck with it, don't forget you are not alone...:hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I've logged on three times since the new blinkie was made and I finally remembered this time to go to photobucket and check it out :rofl: It's so cute!!! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am going to attemp to make a diaper cake this week for my step-sister. Her baby shower is this Sunday.

The reason that I want to have a rant is to get you lovely ladies opinion..so here goes.

My step-sister is my father's wifes daughter who was my best friend from high school, where she told everyone that she could never have children because she has PCOS. They got together when I invited her and her mother to Fiji with us. My step-sister's father is remarried to a lovely lady who has 3 boys.

Now for the juicy part..:haha: Last year in August we went camping with my step-sister to her dads and step-mums land, such a beautiful place. We all got very drunk and my step-sister slept with her step-brother!!! They have now been in a relationship since then.

I get a phone call from her early Nov '10 telling me she is pregnant (TO HER STEP-BROTHER) and that I should hurry up and get pregnant so we can be pregnant together...:growlmad: My DH and I were still trying at this point til March '11 when we decided to put it on hold and go to Europe.

She now only has 6-7 weeks to go and it has been the longest pregnancy, as she rubs it in my face everytime I see her..:cry:

The reason for my rant is because when I was pregnant I went shopping with her one day and was looking at baby furniture, cat seats, etc which my DH and I had been days earlier to have a look, and had decided on a theme. I just got an email from her with a photo of her nursery, and it is the same bloody theme and carseat as my DH and I have picked. Who does this???..:growlmad:

I am happy for her, as I would never wish what DH and I have been through on anybody, but why rub it in...:shrug:

So my quetion is should I make the diaper cake for her on top of the gift I already have for her or just give her the gift??

Sorry for rant, just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## pixie23

What a crazy story! I'm sure she didn't intend to rub it in, she probably just didn't realise that her actions hurt you - she was probably just excited and wanted to share. When my sis had her miscarriages she would call me and say, why are people so ignorant, they know I've been having miscarriages and they just keep rubbing it in my face. If people haven't been through it or had someone tell them how much it hurts I don't think they realise the weight of what they say or how much their actions can hurt someone else.

It sounds like you want to make the cake for her since at the beginning of your post you said that you are planning on making one, though if she's your friend she won't care about what you give, or don't give her. Just don't stress yourself out! You should follow your instincts.


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> I totally have fat days. Stress and lack of time to exercise makes things tough, but I think once I get busy again in August (at work and ttc,:rofl:) those last few baby pounds will go away, just in time to put them on again.:dohh:

I was just heading the right way on weight loss & just getting back into my trousers ~ :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Another one made! This time it's for the NTNP'ers :haha: 
Anyone want something specific?


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Another one made! This time it's for the NTNP'ers :haha:
> Anyone want something specific?

How do i get on the account again? :shrug:

Sorry ~ I have a double dose of baby brain! :blush:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

KellyC75 said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Another one made! This time it's for the NTNP'ers :haha:
> Anyone want something specific?
> 
> How do i get on the account again? :shrug:
> 
> Sorry ~ I have a double dose of baby brain! :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'll PM it to you!


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls! :wave:

Congrats ladies on getting WTT'er of the week.

Kelly, are you ever gonna win it on your own, last time we got joint :haha:

So the :sex: is going great, I hope it happens this month! Must get OH to get some cheap pregnancy tests soon, just so that we have them in the house ready.

Anyway, I shoul really go sort myself out and get a bath, let OH get Amara up! :haha: 

Love you girlies! :kiss:


----------



## Shabutie

https://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9313/107666692ac16ebm3.jpg

Was just having a fiddle with a banner for those who are already pregnant.

Dont want to steal your thunder Mrs. Gibbo coz yours was fab :thumbup:

Just an idea!

:flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

They're fun to make aren't they? I could do it all day!! :blush: but I won't of course because I have to work ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies,

MAN, DH and I partied just a little too hard last night. We shared 3 bottles of wine. :wacko: I'm a bit hungover today. I definitely can't drink like that anymore lol

Off to work, ttyl! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think I need an intervention! :rofl: No more today!


----------



## hakunamatata

Haha sounds like we are in the same boat Gibbs.

Btw I am a day late. It's only a day but of course now I'm wondering...


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Congrats ladies on getting WTT'er of the week.
> 
> Kelly, are you ever gonna win it on your own, last time we got joint :haha:

....I know! :blush:



Shabutie said:


> https://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9313/107666692ac16ebm3.jpg
> 
> Was just having a fiddle with a banner for those who are already pregnant.
> 
> Dont want to steal your thunder Mrs. Gibbo coz yours was fab :thumbup:
> 
> Just an idea!
> 
> :flower:

Love all your banners/blinkies :thumbup:

How do you make them? :shrug:

I wish I had room for more :dohh:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Miss Redknob said:


> I am going to attemp to make a diaper cake this week for my step-sister. Her baby shower is this Sunday.
> 
> The reason that I want to have a rant is to get you lovely ladies opinion..so here goes.
> 
> My step-sister is my father's wifes daughter who was my best friend from high school, where she told everyone that she could never have children because she has PCOS. They got together when I invited her and her mother to Fiji with us. My step-sister's father is remarried to a lovely lady who has 3 boys.
> 
> Now for the juicy part..:haha: Last year in August we went camping with my step-sister to her dads and step-mums land, such a beautiful place. We all got very drunk and my step-sister slept with her step-brother!!! They have now been in a relationship since then.
> 
> I get a phone call from her early Nov '10 telling me she is pregnant (TO HER STEP-BROTHER) and that I should hurry up and get pregnant so we can be pregnant together...:growlmad: My DH and I were still trying at this point til March '11 when we decided to put it on hold and go to Europe.
> 
> She now only has 6-7 weeks to go and it has been the longest pregnancy, as she rubs it in my face everytime I see her..:cry:
> 
> The reason for my rant is because when I was pregnant I went shopping with her one day and was looking at baby furniture, cat seats, etc which my DH and I had been days earlier to have a look, and had decided on a theme. I just got an email from her with a photo of her nursery, and it is the same bloody theme and carseat as my DH and I have picked. Who does this???..:growlmad:
> 
> I am happy for her, as I would never wish what DH and I have been through on anybody, but why rub it in...:shrug:
> 
> So my quetion is should I make the diaper cake for her on top of the gift I already have for her or just give her the gift??
> 
> Sorry for rant, just had to get it off my chest.

Wow what a story! I agree that it sounds like you want to make the diaper cake the way you started off. It is very crappy of her to choose the same stuff but it could be an honest mistake. Did you tell her that's what you had picked out or did she just happen to pick the same? Either way it sucks :flower:

I've in a way been in a similiar situation. Only it was with my wedding dress. My brother-in-law got married 3 years after DH and I. His wife happened to choose the same EXACT dress as me!!! She knew way before the wedding that it was MY dress yet she never mentioned it to me :growlmad: I was so angry when I seen her walking down the aisle that I refused to take any pics or anything. Maybe a little overreactive :blush: but I was mad! Later my MIL told me that my SIL had been worried I would be upset that she picked MY dress! I mean who does that? At least have the courtesy to tell me!!! 

Now I'm on a rant :haha: But I guess in the end if I were in your situation I would probably do the cake and gift :) That or pick out a better nursery set/ carseat than her :blush: :rofl:


Shabutie said:


> Morning girls! :wave:
> 
> Congrats ladies on getting WTT'er of the week.
> 
> Kelly, are you ever gonna win it on your own, last time we got joint :haha:
> 
> So the :sex: is going great, I hope it happens this month! Must get OH to get some cheap pregnancy tests soon, just so that we have them in the house ready.
> 
> Anyway, I shoul really go sort myself out and get a bath, let OH get Amara up! :haha:
> 
> Love you girlies! :kiss:

Sounds like you're having a great time with your OH :rofl: :dust:


hakunamatata said:


> Haha sounds like we are in the same boat Gibbs.
> 
> Btw I am a day late. It's only a day but of course now I'm wondering...

A day late is late nonetheless! POAS!!! :haha:


----------



## pixie23

The same dress? You would think that she would want her own, something different.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

pixie23 said:


> The same dress? You would think that she would want her own, something different.

Same exact dress... hers was 1 size bigger that was literally the ONLY difference! :growlmad: Conveniently a week after I got a new haircut she cut hers the same too? :shrug: (She had previously had long hair for quiet some time!) DH says the hair thing is probably a coincidence but I'm convinced she's just evil. :rofl: She also informed me about 6 months ago that her and my BIL are trying to have a baby. Although I think technically they are just NTNP :shrug: I didn't ask details. I just pray that we don't get preggo at the same time. I know that's awful but I really would hate it!!! :nope: I'm selfish I suppose :blush:


----------



## music81

Hi ladies,

hope you've had a great weekend....we went to cadbury world today....chocolate overload!!.....im joining a slimming world class tomorrow, losing weight by myself is not working, so thought a class might give me a bit more motivation to try!....also gonna try and do a bit more exercise this week

enjoy your wk ahead! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Miss Redknob, I'd make the cake too if I were you. Do you think she realized it was the same nursery theme? But I agree with Babymaybe to pick out an even more awesome theme when you get preggo. ;)

Babymaybe, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, or the cheapest. :haha: My sister pulled that crap on me all the time when we were growing up. I'd have been upset about the dress too. 

Shabutie, I like the blinkie. I've been too lazy to look at photobucket yet. :blush: I will, Mrs. Gibbo. Music81, yours is cute too.

HM, aren't you never late? POAS!:test:


----------



## KellyC75

My DH made me dinner tonight (this rarely happens btw) :munch:

He bought it to me (un-expectadly) & I nearly threw up :sick:

I felt sooooo bad :dohh:


----------



## BlueHadeda

I've missed quite a lot of pages! I'll catch up tomorrow hopefully.

HakunaM, you have to :test:

Kelly, your hubby is so sweet! I'm sure he understood, poor you! :hugs:

AF arrived!!! I'm so happy. Still just spotting, but I always spot for a day or two, so it's fine. Now I can start planning! :happydance: DH seems more keen on the idea of a new baby too, he's not adamant it's the wrong thing anymore. He's just still very very scared, but not totally against it anymore. Yay!! :baby:

Though...I'm sad today...:cry: We dropped all three our kids today with the in-laws. They phoned to ask if they can have them. I couldn't just send the oldest two (like previous school holidays) because my youngest immediately said he wants to go too! He seemed fine when we left them there. Happy and waved us goodbye without tears. We phoned to say goodnight, and all three were in high spirits, so I'm sure they're fine. This is the first time that we left him alone overnight with the in-laws without either me or daddy at least. I'm quite attached to my kids and don't leave them for overnight stays easily. :blush: And I'm terrified because the in-laws will bring them home on Wednesday, and we don't usually allow other people to drive with our children. It scares me so much that something will happen. :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry to disappoint guys, I have the faintest beginnings of AF. I told DH and he actually said that if I had been pregnant, it would have been okay because we are so close to TTC anyway. So that was nice to hear.


----------



## hakunamatata

BlueHadeda said:


> AF arrived!!! I'm so happy. Still just spotting, but I always spot for a day or two, so it's fine. Now I can start planning! :happydance: DH seems more keen on the idea of a new baby too, he's not adamant it's the wrong thing anymore. He's just still very very scared, but not totally against it anymore. Yay!! :baby:
> 
> Though...I'm sad today...:cry: We dropped all three our kids today with the in-laws. They phoned to ask if they can have them. I couldn't just send the oldest two (like previous school holidays) because my youngest immediately said he wants to go too! He seemed fine when we left them there. Happy and waved us goodbye without tears. We phoned to say goodnight, and all three were in high spirits, so I'm sure they're fine. This is the first time that we left him alone overnight with the in-laws without either me or daddy at least. I'm quite attached to my kids and don't leave them for overnight stays easily. :blush: And I'm terrified because the in-laws will bring them home on Wednesday, and we don't usually allow other people to drive with our children. It scares me so much that something will happen. :dohh:

I'm so glad DH isn't against the idea anymore, and I hope his fears lessen over time! 

I'm sure your kids will have a blast with the grandparents!! Everything will be fine! :hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> My DH made me dinner tonight (this rarely happens btw) :munch:
> 
> He bought it to me (un-expectadly) & I nearly threw up :sick:
> 
> I felt sooooo bad :dohh:

Awww so sweet of DH, sorry to hear you're so queasy! Hope it passes for you soon. Is it usually the first trimester for this type of thing?



BabyMaybe917 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> The same dress? You would think that she would want her own, something different.
> 
> Same exact dress... hers was 1 size bigger that was literally the ONLY difference! :growlmad: Conveniently a week after I got a new haircut she cut hers the same too? :shrug: (She had previously had long hair for quiet some time!) DH says the hair thing is probably a coincidence but I'm convinced she's just evil. :rofl: She also informed me about 6 months ago that her and my BIL are trying to have a baby. Although I think technically they are just NTNP :shrug: I didn't ask details. I just pray that we don't get preggo at the same time. I know that's awful but I really would hate it!!! :nope: I'm selfish I suppose :blush:Click to expand...

What a copycat. Too bad she can't do her own thing and has to steal everything from you, including your nursery design. That's lame.



music81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you've had a great weekend....we went to cadbury world today....chocolate overload!!.....im joining a slimming world class tomorrow, losing weight by myself is not working, so thought a class might give me a bit more motivation to try!....also gonna try and do a bit more exercise this week
> 
> enjoy your wk ahead! x

Good luck with the class!! There is also a weight loss before BFP group here on BnB if you want to join!


----------



## MackMomma8

Whew, catching up! Let's see...

AF started for me today. Mission: Missing Rubber can commence! Still trying to figure out when would be a good time to bring it up with DH. 

Went swimming at a friends this afternoon. Man I'm exhausted. Watching DH with my friends 4 year old was super cute tho. :cloud9:

Gibbo, I love the brown stripey AA NTNP blinkie!!!

Blue, HM, (and someone else I think?) we're cycle buddies now! :happydance: that's just means we have better chances of all being bump buddies!

Ok that's it. My brain isn't working anymore. :sleep:....zzzzzzz


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Whew, catching up! Let's see...
> 
> AF started for me today. Mission: Missing Rubber can commence! Still trying to figure out when would be a good time to bring it up with DH.
> 
> Went swimming at a friends this afternoon. Man I'm exhausted. Watching DH with my friends 4 year old was super cute tho. :cloud9:
> 
> Gibbo, I love the brown stripey AA NTNP blinkie!!!
> 
> Blue, HM, (and someone else I think?) we're cycle buddies now! :happydance: that's just means we have better chances of all being bump buddies!
> 
> Ok that's it. My brain isn't working anymore. :sleep:....zzzzzzz

Meeee!! My AF showed up on the 7th, so not far before yours! My OPKs will be here Tuesday (CD6). I've told DH to rest up! :rofl: 

I can't wait to hear how mission MR goes over with your DH, haha. Hopefully well!! FX for you so that we can both go through our first ttc/ntnp cycle together! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BlueHadeda said:


> AF arrived!!! I'm so happy. Still just spotting, but I always spot for a day or two, so it's fine. Now I can start planning! :happydance: DH seems more keen on the idea of a new baby too, he's not adamant it's the wrong thing anymore. He's just still very very scared, but not totally against it anymore. Yay!! :baby:
> 
> Though...I'm sad today...:cry: We dropped all three our kids today with the in-laws. They phoned to ask if they can have them. I couldn't just send the oldest two (like previous school holidays) because my youngest immediately said he wants to go too! He seemed fine when we left them there. Happy and waved us goodbye without tears. We phoned to say goodnight, and all three were in high spirits, so I'm sure they're fine. This is the first time that we left him alone overnight with the in-laws without either me or daddy at least. I'm quite attached to my kids and don't leave them for overnight stays easily. :blush: And I'm terrified because the in-laws will bring them home on Wednesday, and we don't usually allow other people to drive with our children. It scares me so much that something will happen. :dohh:

that just means you are a good mommy and care for your children, many just pon there children onto others. 



KellyC75 said:


> My DH made me dinner tonight (this rarely happens btw) :munch:
> 
> He bought it to me (un-expectadly) & I nearly threw up :sick:
> 
> I felt sooooo bad :dohh:

this is so cute. only because it means he loves you, im sure he will be understandable. 









music81 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you've had a great weekend....we went to cadbury world today....chocolate overload!!.....im joining a slimming world class tomorrow, losing weight by myself is not working, so thought a class might give me a bit more motivation to try!....also gonna try and do a bit more exercise this week
> 
> enjoy your wk ahead! x

good luck on the trying to loose weight. it can be a challenge.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Blue Hadeda, my dh is kind of like yours. He's not totally against the idea of trying, but hesitant at the same time. He understands my reasoning for wanting kids close together, but he's still freaked out. Then again, so am I. Try to keep busy while your kids are away. I'm sure it must be hard. :hugs:
Sorry you got sick, KellyC75. I hope it eases up soon.


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Sorry to disappoint guys, I have the faintest beginnings of AF. I told DH and he actually said that if I had been pregnant, it would have been okay because we are so close to TTC anyway. So that was nice to hear.

:dust: For your next cycle :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies :wave: sorry ive not been about much at all had a very busy weekend!! About to catch up on all what ive missed. Hope everyone is ok :)


ETA: eeek back to 315!!


----------



## babynewbie

Ok apologies for the mega post!! .... 



LovePurple said:


> Hey everyone! I'm wayyyy behind on posts.. been super busy! I have a new niece as of last month! She's a doll!! I also wanted you let you know, I took a hpt this morning and got a ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> :happydance::cloud9:

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:



vicki.mummy said:


> congrats Lovepurple - that is awesome news!!! what are you hoping for, boy or girl??? (obvs a baby hehe).
> We had a great time at the beach - spent about 3 hours down there, they loved it :D and got to play on some of the rides etc.
> Obviously we cannot try before our treatment - we have no penis... LOL. We are not telling anyone (family etc) when we start trying because we dont' want questioned every 2 days...... that's just stressful/annoying. *Most lesbian couples with no fertility issues fall quite quickly - so here's hoping.*

Fingers crossed for you hun! :hugs:



Shabutie said:


> So the OH is due home in about 30mins!!! SO So excited!
> 
> Just wanted to let you girls know I prob wont be on much over the next couple of days lots of catching up to do :winkwink:
> 
> Amara's down for another nap after her bath so it meant I could do a quick blitz of the house, such a good baby! :cloud9:
> 
> Right, have FAB weekends girls, and congratulations whoever gets WTT'er of the week! :flower:
> 
> Love you all!
> 
> :flower:

Hope you had a good weekend :winkwink:




babyb54 said:


> Chatted to DH about the dilemma re: this cycle or next. His response: "I say, let's go for it.just remember that I'm going to have nerves and precautions and be awkward until the first couple months for sure after birth. I just don't want you getting insecure if I screw up or sound hesitant about something. It doesn't mean that I am reneging, it's just new to me and I'm awkward about new stuff. By saying this, know that I'm 100% in regardless."
> 
> ..so I've ordered opks and pregnancy tests and now I'm just waiting for AF to go away!!! :happydance: Hellooo TTC. :happydance:

Thats great! :yipee: hope you get your :bfp: sooon!



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Wow everyone sure has been busy :) It didn't seem like that long ago since i posted but there's already like 8 pages to read through!
> 
> Sooo i'm not supposed to tell anyone this but I know i can count on you girls and i just can't hold it in any longer!!! My sister got a BFP EPT the other day!!! It's finally safe to tell you because she got it confirmed at the docs this morning :happydance: I can hardly believe it, i'm already a new mommy and now i'm gonna be a new auntie too! :happydance:
> 
> I really don't know if i should be this excited though :( My poor sis doesn't know what to think about the whole situation yet. She's only 18 years old -- just graduated high school and has only been with her boyfriend for 5 months. She's assured me that she does want to have the baby but she's just really confused and breaks down crying everytime you mention her being pregnant :( She was accepted to college already and had all these plans that she has to put on hold now. I'm trying to be as supportive as i can and I told her that college will always be there waiting for her and when the baby is here i am more than happy to babysit and help her out.. but i just don't know what else to say. Anyone have any ideas that will chear her up? Really i think she just needs some time to let the news sink in. She's so good with kids, Jack just LOVES her... i know she will be a great mommy :D

Aww congrats to her and you being an auntie! :D I found out i was pregnant just before my 18th birthday, and it was super scary! But i think once she comes round to it a little more and realises that life doesnt stop when you have a baby, she'll be ok :hugs:



music81 said:


> AF arrived today, so we gonna start ttc in under 2 wks!!...hope i get a bfp from this cycle, but trying to tell myself not to get too disappointed if it doesnt happen...esp as my CM is non existent at the mo...not sure how much that will affect things.....upped my EPO today to 2000mg...see if that helps
> 
> got my jenny renny prediction yesterday she said
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of June 2012 - specific reference to the 9th and 18th."
> 
> i'm a bit skeptical about this sort of thing, but it's a bit of fun, and we'll see!!

Ohh fingers crossed for you! :hugs:




hakunamatata said:


> This week's WTT'er of the Week goes to *THREE* ladies!!!!!!
> 
> It was a_ 3 way tie_ between* KellyC75, Lovepurple, and Mrs Gibbo*!!!!!!
> 
> We chose KellyC75 and Lovepurple because we are so excited about their BFP's,
> and we chose Mrs. Gibbo because she is hilarious and always finds time to visit us despite her busy work schedule!!!!
> 
> Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!​

Well done ladies!! :happydance:



hakunamatata said:


> Hey ladies. I'm feeling pretty fat. I know it's worse because I'm pmsing. I had wanted to lose 40 lbs before TTC, and the grand total of pounds lost is 4.2. (At least it isn't 4 lbs gained!) But there is no way I will lose 36 pounds in 2 months. Absolutely no way. :nope: Then DH said today that I could continue to lose weight while I'm pregnant. :dohh: :wacko:
> 
> I hate even writing about this stuff. :shy:

:hugs::hugs:


Phew!! :haha:


----------



## LovePurple

baby :dust: to you all who are starting to try!! =)


----------



## BlueHadeda

How did I miss this? LovePurple, congrats!!!! :happydance:

Also congrats to all 3 the WTT'ers for this week!! :thumbup:

Thanx everyone for making me feel better. I still miss the kids, but worked my butt off today sorting my daughter's room out. All her toys, books, clothes, etc. Was looooong overdue, so I'm happy to say that I'm almost finished. She's going to be so surprised and happy when she comes back and it's all sorted and neat, and not in such chaos anymore.

Oooeee, and it's so exciting to have AF-buddies!!! I hope we'll all also be TTC-buddies and bump buddies! Though, I have no idea how long my cycle will be this time. Usually, it's about 30 days.


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls! :wave:

Been busy shopping and what not today! Amara didnt wake up till 10.30am, and thats coz I went into her, so thought i'd try and get her to bed earlier, and tonight she went at 6pm, so hoping she will stay there till morning!

My period is due in 1 week, I am SO hoping it doesnt arrive. Forgot to get some cheap pregnancy tests while shopping! Have to get them next week! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## babyb54

FX for you Shabutie!!!

Blue - Good job on the clean out. I bet your kids are having a good, safe time.. take advantage of and enjoy your "days off" so to speak. They'll be back in a blink!!


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> Been busy shopping and what not today! Amara didnt wake up till 10.30am, and thats coz I went into her, so thought i'd try and get her to bed earlier, and tonight she went at 6pm, so hoping she will stay there till morning!
> 
> My period is due in 1 week, I am SO hoping it doesnt arrive. Forgot to get some cheap pregnancy tests while shopping! Have to get them next week! :happydance:
> 
> :flower:


FX'd for both :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

this waiting is getting hard... i start testing tomorrow my husband went and got a box of five of the digit test by clear blue, he said he is ready to find out so he is as ready as i am. lol.


----------



## music81

hello ladies,

didnt make it to the slimming world class...couldnt find the building!...drove round for 20 mins.....now im just thinking i should do it by myself!?.........need to get focused, and think about getting my body ready for pregnancy esp since ttc this month, im just addicted to chocolate!....i keep getting excited about ttc, and nearly talking to people at work, then rememeber no one knows!!

enjoy your eve xx


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> this waiting is getting hard... i start testing tomorrow my husband went and got a box of five of the digit test by clear blue, he said he is ready to find out so he is as ready as i am. lol.

Aw, that's a wonderful thing for him to say!! FX for you!


----------



## music81

good luck sw44tp4a!!

kelly, that was nice of your oh, sure he understood!!

shabutie, i'll keep my fingers crossed that your AF doesnt arrive!!

bluehadeda, i bet u miss your kids, but they're probably having a great time, and you'll have fun when they back! 

:dust: to everyone!! xx


----------



## babyb54

YAY! My TTC stash is waiting for me at home! A day early! Not that I can use it yet anyway, buttttt happydance just the same. :)


----------



## pixie23

I hope you're all doing well! 

:dust: to you all!

I must say that you ladies are all fantastic and a joy to converse with!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/Photo0741.jpg i did a test today and it looks like a faint positive its easier to see without the camera so i did a negative shot u may need to tilt your screen. what do u think this isnt FMU by the way.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

music81 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> didnt make it to the slimming world class...couldnt find the building!...drove round for 20 mins.....now im just thinking i should do it by myself!?.........need to get focused, and think about getting my body ready for pregnancy esp since ttc this month, im just addicted to chocolate!....i keep getting excited about ttc, and nearly talking to people at work, then rememeber no one knows!!
> 
> enjoy your eve xx

Oh no! Next time you should just park and then walk around looking for it. At least then if you don't find it you'll get exercise looking for it! :rofl: I've been talking about babies a lot IRL and I'm sure someone is going to catch on before too long if I don't keep my mouth shut! :blush:


babyb54 said:


> YAY! My TTC stash is waiting for me at home! A day early! Not that I can use it yet anyway, buttttt happydance just the same. :)

:wohoo: :yipee: I was so excited the day mine came and that was weeks ago and I still have over a month left... :rofl: But that's one more thing to mark off the list!!!


Sw33tp3a said:


> https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/Photo0741.jpg i did a test today and it looks like a faint positive its easier to see without the camera so i did a negative shot u may need to tilt your screen. what do u think this isnt FMU by the way.

I see a faint positive too! I really hope it's the start of your :bfp:!!! :dust: It looks like you'll be our 4th :bfp: Was this your first month trying? :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yes but i read that if u take apart a clear blue digi test it will come up as two lines no matter if prego or not so now im just disregarding it. very sad at the moment but i now its early and it wasnt FMU so i will try again each morning till the witch gets me. and i have 3 more of the clear blue digi left then ill get a first response if it doesnt come up yet by friday


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/Photo0741.jpg i did a test today and it looks like a faint positive its easier to see without the camera so i did a negative shot u may need to tilt your screen. what do u think this isnt FMU by the way.

I SEE A FAINT LINE TOO!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## babyb54

...aw crap, I didn't post fast enough. I'm sorry. :( I hope it's positive just the same. Give it a couple of days.. 9 dpo is still early!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya thats what im thinking too and like i said it wasnt FMU. cant wait till morning...


----------



## babyb54

BabyMaybe917 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> YAY! My TTC stash is waiting for me at home! A day early! Not that I can use it yet anyway, buttttt happydance just the same. :)
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: I was so excited the day mine came and that was weeks ago and I still have over a month left... :rofl: But that's one more thing to mark off the list!!!Click to expand...

I peed on one of my cheapie opks anyway when I got home from work, I couldn't resist! :rofl: :rofl:

No surprise it was negative. :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> ya thats what im thinking too and like i said it wasnt FMU. cant wait till morning...

FX for you!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> ya thats what im thinking too and like i said it wasnt FMU. cant wait till morning...
> 
> FX for you!!!Click to expand...

thank u me too


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> YAY! My TTC stash is waiting for me at home! A day early! Not that I can use it yet anyway, buttttt happydance just the same. :)
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: I was so excited the day mine came and that was weeks ago and I still have over a month left... :rofl: But that's one more thing to mark off the list!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I peed on one of my cheapie opks anyway when I got home from work, I couldn't resist! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> No surprise it was negative. :rofl:Click to expand...

I did the same thing when mine came... at the time I was still waiting for AF to arrive after about 4 months after stopping my BCP's. It was obviously going to be neg. for me but I still POAS anyways! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint guys, I have the faintest beginnings of AF. I told DH and he actually said that if I had been pregnant, it would have been okay because we are so close to TTC anyway. So that was nice to hear.
> 
> :dust: For your next cycle :dust:Click to expand...

Hey Kelly,

Thanks sooooo much for replying to this, it means a lot. I know I was only a day late, but as you know I'm never late, so of course I got started thinking "*what if??*" I didn't think I'd be disappointed that AF came, but surprisingly I'm still a teensy bit disappointed even though we technically aren't TTC anyway. :-(

Hope the "morning sickness" passes soon for you!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

music81 said:


> good luck sw44tp4a!!
> 
> kelly, that was nice of your oh, sure he understood!!
> 
> shabutie, i'll keep my fingers crossed that your AF doesnt arrive!!
> 
> bluehadeda, i bet u miss your kids, but they're probably having a great time, and you'll have fun when they back!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! xx

i love your siggy


----------



## pixie23

congrats sw33tp3a! I hope you're line gets darker. Tomorrow (tues) will be 10 dpo for me so I'm planning to test then. I've been resisting the urge to test all day. 

Hoping that it's our month.


----------



## babynewbie

Ooh so excited for all the ladies who are testing! Im a POAS-aholic i cant help it even though i know it will be negative lol


----------



## trgirl308

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well, sounds like we'll be getting a lot more :bfp: soon!

I'm really getting anxious to be home and back in my things, travelling this long is fun but a little exhausting. Eager to finish bcp. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Shabutie

:wave:

Hey Girls!

So stressed today, trying to sort out wedding stuff and things keep getting in the way. I've developed a chest infection over night :saywhat: and now and so hot :(

Amara's having her first try of weetabix atm, she isnt too keen on it.

Isn't it weird how we are so close to TTC, or getting a :bfp: (some already have :happydance:) When I joined it seemed like a long time away, but now it's here it's kinda surreal!


----------



## babynewbie

Shabutie hope you feel a bit better soon and more relaxed :hugs: and A never really liked weetabix either, used to pull the funniest faces :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well i took a First response and it was BFN this morning so waiting a few more days.will test again. its to early i think


----------



## LovePurple

Sounds like we are definitely getting closer to having a couple more BFPs!!! Keep us posted ladies!!:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

:wohoo: This thread is getting so exciting :wohoo:

Sending lots of :dust: your way Girls :dust:


----------



## babyb54

Exciting indeed! Can't wait to see some more :bfp:'s roll in!


----------



## Shabutie

Geez girls, be careful, all this baby dust flying about... some went in my eye! :rofl:

Such an exciting time :happydance: Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!


----------



## LovePurple

Shabutie said:


> Geez girls, be careful, all this baby dust flying about... some went in my eye! :rofl:
> 
> Such an exciting time :happydance: Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!

hahaha Shabutie, you better get your protective eye wear out! =)


----------



## LaurGil

Best of luck to everyone testing ,exciting times xXx


----------



## pixie23

10 dpo BFN


----------



## babyb54

pixie23 said:


> 10 dpo BFN

It's not over until the :witch: gets ya!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I wish I knew when AF should turn up :( I don't want to get hopeful if I'm on a 40 day cycle. :cry:


----------



## babyb54

Do you know roughly when you ov'd? Or are you just totally blind this month?


----------



## Shabutie

I have no idea about my periods and ovulating and stuff. I just know last month my period was on the 18th, so im assuming is around the same this month, as it usually is. But doubt id test until beginning of August or something!

I'd love to be pregnant when we marry, although the girls at my Hen Night might wonder why I wouldnt be drinking, lol!


----------



## Shabutie

LovePurple said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Geez girls, be careful, all this baby dust flying about... some went in my eye! :rofl:
> 
> Such an exciting time :happydance: Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!
> 
> hahaha Shabutie, you better get your protective eye wear out! =)Click to expand...

As long as its protective eye wear and not protective other wear! :winkwink:

:haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babyb54 said:


> Do you know roughly when you ov'd? Or are you just totally blind this month?

Absolutely clueless :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

My temps dropped two days after I had my implant removed as the progesterone left my body so a raise might not've looked like one :nope: I did get slight pains and nearly EWCM around the beginning of the month :shrug: Getting AF type pains at the moment so hoping she shows up soon and we can get down to business sex:) next month! :haha:


----------



## pixie23

I'm glad that I atleast have an idea when I ov'd because my cycles range from 27-37 days so I'm not sure when to expect AF. CD1 was June 19th.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie said:


> LovePurple said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Geez girls, be careful, all this baby dust flying about... some went in my eye! :rofl:
> 
> Such an exciting time :happydance: Hope we all get our :bfp: soon!
> 
> hahaha Shabutie, you better get your protective eye wear out! =)Click to expand...
> 
> As long as its protective eye wear and not protective other wear! :winkwink:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:coolio: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## music81

good luck to everyone who is testing now/soon!!....exciting stuff!!!..can't wait to hear about more BFPs...even though i'm a tad jealous each time!! x


----------



## hakunamatata

Ladies I am having the worst day ever. DH picked a fight, and work has been really difficult. Mostly it is rhe fight I'm upset about. Will post more when I can.


----------



## music81

oh no big hugs hk!! :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Ladies I am having the worst day ever. DH picked a fight, and work has been really difficult. Mostly it is rhe fight I'm upset about. Will post more when I can.

:hug: :hugs: :friends:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about the :bfn: pixie and sweetpea. :hugs: You never know though.:winkwink:There's still time. 

I hope everyone is having a good day. My family's been over, and I donated blood this morning, so it's been busy.
My mom said we need to socialize Kara more.:saywhat:She said Kara gets fussy when there's a lot of people around, and we need to take her out places more, that one of us stays home with her while the other goes out too much. I thought we'd been trying to take her places, but sometimes I guess it's just easier to have 1 go alone on errands. On one hand, I'm confused and hurt, but then I wonder if maybe she's right. It sucks to think we've been making a mistake with parenting but I guess it's inevitable.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: HM. I hope you and your dh can sort things out soon.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> Ladies I am having the worst day ever. DH picked a fight, and work has been really difficult. Mostly it is rhe fight I'm upset about. Will post more when I can.

:hugs: I hope your day gets better! :flower:


mouse_chicky said:


> Sorry about the :bfn: pixie and sweetpea. :hugs: You never know though.:winkwink:There's still time.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day. My family's been over, and I donated blood this morning, so it's been busy.
> 
> My mom said we need to socialize Kara more.:saywhat:She said Kara gets fussy when there's a lot of people around, and we need to take her out places more, that one of us stays home with her while the other goes out too much. I thought we'd been trying to take her places, but sometimes I guess it's just easier to have 1 go alone on errands. On one hand, I'm confused and hurt, but then I wonder if maybe she's right. It sucks to think we've been making a mistake with parenting but I guess it's inevitable.

:hugs: DH was homeschooled and the only people he was ever around really were people from his church and the kids in the neighborhood. He turned out just fine!!! More sociable than me and I went to public school. :rofl: 

Everyone has a different opinion about parenting. Some think get your child in daycare ASAP for socialization others say not to worry until they're in preschool and so on. Everyone feels differently. Personally I think as long as you, your OH, and your LO are happy than what's the problem? :shrug: Also, I've always thought it better to have a child who's slightly afraid of other people than one who will run to a stranger... but then maybe I'm just paranoid of kidnappings and such. :blush:

Hopefully the :bfn:'s are from testing too early! :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> Ladies I am having the worst day ever. DH picked a fight, and work has been really difficult. Mostly it is rhe fight I'm upset about. Will post more when I can.

:awww:im sorry hun hope all gets better:friends:






mouse_chicky said:


> Sorry about the :bfn: pixie and sweetpea. :hugs: You never know though.:winkwink:There's still time.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day. My family's been over, and I donated blood this morning, so it's been busy.
> 
> My mom said we need to socialize Kara more.:saywhat:She said Kara gets fussy when there's a lot of people around, and we need to take her out places more, that one of us stays home with her while the other goes out too much. I thought we'd been trying to take her places, but sometimes I guess it's just easier to have 1 go alone on errands. On one hand, I'm confused and hurt, but then I wonder if maybe she's right. It sucks to think we've been making a mistake with parenting but I guess it's inevitable.

:-k im sure she is fine she is just overwhelmed, some babys cant handle all the noises and crowds. it happens and it doesnt mean u have done anything wrong. parents are always wanting to give advise but that doesnt mean they are right. no two infants are alike not even twins in personalities. she may not be comfortable and that is fine. im sure u r doing everything right no need to worry she will be fine around others when she is ready to be. :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> Ladies I am having the worst day ever. DH picked a fight, and work has been really difficult. Mostly it is rhe fight I'm upset about. Will post more when I can.

I'm sorry sweetie! I hope things get worked out soon. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Ladies I am having the worst day ever. DH picked a fight, and work has been really difficult. Mostly it is rhe fight I'm upset about. Will post more when I can.

:hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: 

Were all hear to listen! Hope your feeling a bit better now! :flow:

So just worked out paying off things for our wedding, money is really _really _tight on everything, think were going to be eating like poor men! But atleast we'll be eating!

Off to watch a film with the OH! Which is code for :sex: ....:winkwink: OJ!


----------



## LaurGil

Aw no Hope your ok hun :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks girls. I really needed to hear that. :hugs: I know my mom wasn't being critical, but I think I need to trust my instincts more.

On a happier note, I think my neighbors are going to babysit!!! I've been so worried about finding someone, and these people seem really great, and right across from our house, so no worrying about getting her in and out of the car and making an extra trip. This makes going back to work so much easier.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats mouse chicky that sounds like a blessing.....


----------



## hakunamatata

So here's the story.

DH had to work Sunday and Monday pretty late. However, he had today off from work. He always takes the dogs out in the morning. I got up this morning, and went about my usual routine of getting ready (shower, clothes, makeup, yadda yadda). I go downstairs to get my coffee and my other stuff together from work and he stalks downstairs with the dogs and just stares at me. He's like why were you trying to sneak out without taking the dogs out? (Um, sneak out? As if I premeditated it? Especially when he's the one who always takes them out in the morning? Mmmm kay.) He told me to feed the dogs and take them out. Mind you, I was ready to leave for work at this point, but I scramble to feed the dogs and give them their pills. At this point, if I were to take them out to poop, I'd be late for work. So I go back upstairs and tell DH that I fed them and gave them the pills, but I did not have time to take them out because I would be late for work if I did so (remember, he does NOT have work today). He then calls me a B!TCH. (Yes, he really did.) Then I gave him a piece of my mind and basically said that I was not a mind reader, and that if he had wanted me to take care of the dogs this morning, that he should have told me last night so that I could have set my alarm 15 min. earlier and take care of it. And I basically didn't need his effing BS especially right before I had to leave for work. And he said this is exactly what I was talking about.

Explanation - his big fear about us having kids is that for some reason, he thinks he's going to get stuck with too much of the work and that I won't do my part. Even though I do 99% of the laundry and dishes, even though he's NEVER cleaned a bathroom in his entire life. So when he made that comment, he was referencing the conversation about how he thinks I don't do enough sometimes. 

I called him on my break at work and I told him that it was completely unfair of him to be a mind reader and know that he wanted me to take the dogs out this morning, and it was rude to insinuate that I was trying to get out of doing it, even though it's not normally my morning thing to do. (He thought I should have realized that I should take the dogs out cuz he was up super late the night before, but I didn't think of it, and it definitely wasn't deliberate on my part, and again, he could have just COMMUNICATED it the night before rather than have a hissy fit the morning of.) I also told him that it was extremely hurtful that he doesn't think I do enough, even though I work full-time and do my very best to keep up with stuff around the house. And it was especially hurtful that he thinks that I won't pull my weight when we have our LO. And I further said to him that if he really feels that way, then we really shouldn't be having kids, especially when he loses his temper and calls me a b!tch (out of character for him BUT I think it's COMPLETELY unacceptable both now and in the future when we have a LO.)

He has since apologized (too little too late in my opinion.) The damage is done. He clearly thinks I don't do enough like ever. I will never measure up, I will never be enough. I'm too angry to be sad about it.

I'm having serious, major second thoughts about having kids now. I mean it's tough enough when both parties are on board, never mind when 1 partner is undermining the other. I'm really upset beyond words. And DH knows it because I'm not really speaking to him at the moment.

Thanks for reading all of this.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oh hun i understand completely. and no relationship is completely ready for children and as well as having second thoughts is very normal and its good that you are discussing these issues now rather than later. ill keep my prayers for you hun


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh HK I'm soo sorry to hear this!!! :hugs: I can't believe he dare say those things to you!!! Definetely uncalled for!!! I can't think of anything else to say other than just to be angry at him with you :growlmad:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: again!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Oh HK that's awful! I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't believe he called you that! I really hope things get better soon. :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

DH and I both can't really sleep right now. It is about 5am and I think it is just too warm... so for a little I have given up trying... I am really eager to get home, and actually (only a little) looking forward to going back to work. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## pixie23

mouse_chicky: I think it's great to hear your mom out, but she is your little girl and I'm sure you know what is best for her.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:hug: HM - I'm so sorry to hear you and your DH are having issues. Is it possible he was just having a bad morning? Even so he has no excuse to treat to you like that!! 

I hope you two are able to talk and get it all sorted :hugs:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

trgirl308 said:


> DH and I both can't really sleep right now. It is about 5am and I think it is just too warm... so for a little I have given up trying... I am really eager to get home, and actually (only a little) looking forward to going back to work.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. :)

Funny how that works isn't it? Once your back into your usual routine at home and work... i'm sure you'll want nothing more than to be back on vacation! :haha:


----------



## pixie23

missing skyblueheaven on here!

and whatever happened to Elski? We want you back, you were always so sweet and kind!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

pixie23 said:


> missing skyblueheaven on here!
> 
> and whatever happened to Elski? We want you back, you were always so sweet and kind!

I know SBH is more often seen on FB as she talks on her phone most of the time. They definitely need to make a BnB app, it would be SO much easier. 

I was thinking about Elski, Pichi, and Vaniilla also though... wonder where the lovelies have been off to? :(


----------



## littleunit

Do you mind if I join? DH and I are waiting until Sept to TTC #1. I'm in my last year of pharmacy school so we're waiting so that I can finish with my exams before any possible due dates. Not long now, but it feels like I've been waiting forever and I can't wait for the time to come! 
Looking forward to getting to know you all! :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns littleunit!


----------



## babynewbie

big :hugs: HM, that was uncalled for saying what he said to you, hope you can sort it out x

and welcome to the group littleunit :wave:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

*Welcome to Autumn Acorns, littleunit! Great to have you * :hi:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:howdy: Welcome to the AA! :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

It's so weird for me being up this early! Usually me and Jackson wake at 8am like clockwork.

OH isn't up yet and i was actually able to start his coffee for him....he's gonna be so proud :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Littleunit!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

WTT'er of the Week votes are due Friday! Please pick a lady that you wish to recognize and a reason or 2 why you are choosing her. Winner(s) will be announced on Saturday.

Thanks for participating!!!!!

:thumbup: :flower: :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> DH and I both can't really sleep right now. It is about 5am and I think it is just too warm... so for a little I have given up trying... I am really eager to get home, and actually (only a little) looking forward to going back to work.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. :)
> 
> Funny how that works isn't it? Once your back into your usual routine at home and work... i'm sure you'll want nothing more than to be back on vacation! :haha:Click to expand...

Probably.. but I'll se so busy with work and school, maybe I won't notice (she says hopefully...) :)



littleunit said:


> Do you mind if I join? DH and I are waiting until Sept to TTC #1. I'm in my last year of pharmacy school so we're waiting so that I can finish with my exams before any possible due dates. Not long now, but it feels like I've been waiting forever and I can't wait for the time to come!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all! :hugs:

Welcome! What part of Canada are you from?


----------



## trgirl308

We managed to sleep 2 hours, now we are back in Paris, tomorrow is their National holiday so that should be interesting! Then home on Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Welcome to AA littlenut.....

hope everyone is doing good, last night i had mild pressure cramps in my lower abdomen and some spotting on when i wiped so i hope that was IB Fx'd. for:af: . sometimes i feel like im in and sometimes i feel like im out. so just wish the BFP would show or AF so i can stop going well maybe... i test tomorrow. but may wait till thursday!best wishes to all.


----------



## littleunit

Thanks for the welcome everybody!
trgirl - I grew up on Vancouver Island and then DH and I lived in Ottawa for a few years. I now split my time between Saskatoon (where I go to school) and Calgary (where DH is for work). I love, love Montreal!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Does anyone have or know anyone who has one of those Babystart focus things? I saw them on Amazon recently and wondered if they really do work :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

littleunit said:


> Thanks for the welcome everybody!
> trgirl - I grew up on Vancouver Island and then DH and I lived in Ottawa for a few years. I now split my time between Saskatoon (where I go to school) and Calgary (where DH is for work). I love, love Montreal!

Wow, that is a lot of moving around! I have never been past Winnipeg, but I would love to visit Vancouver, I have some friends there and I hear that it is beautiful! I love living in Montreal, we would maybe leave to go to Ottawa, but that is only cuz it is still close enough to drive back. :)

What are you studying? Do you find the commute hard? Do you drive or fly betwen Calgary and Saskatoon?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

littleunit said:


> Do you mind if I join? DH and I are waiting until Sept to TTC #1. I'm in my last year of pharmacy school so we're waiting so that I can finish with my exams before any possible due dates. Not long now, but it feels like I've been waiting forever and I can't wait for the time to come!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all! :hugs:

Welcome! :flower: Congrats on the last year of pharmacy school! I'm in nursing school and will graduate in May and our TTC date is based on a due date after graduation! :yipee: 



Sw33tp3a said:


> Welcome to AA littlenut.....
> 
> hope everyone is doing good, last night i had mild pressure cramps in my lower abdomen and some spotting on when i wiped so i hope that was IB Fx'd. for:af: . sometimes i feel like im in and sometimes i feel like im out. so just wish the BFP would show or AF so i can stop going well maybe... i test tomorrow. but may wait till thursday!best wishes to all.

Fx'd for you! :dust: Hoping for a :bfp: for you! I'm dreading the 2WW's when I start TTC. :dohh:


Mrs Gibbo said:


> Does anyone have or know anyone who has one of those Babystart focus things? I saw them on Amazon recently and wondered if they really do work :haha:

:blush: looked on amazon and can't figure out what this thing is you're referring too! :dohh: Obviously I can't help you out with it. :rofl: Hopefully someone has some advice for you! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's an ovulation microscope! I'll find some bumf for you to read :D


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Here it is on UK Amazon

The Babystart FertilFocus is a high-quality saliva-based fertility test (or personal ovulation microscope) that allows you to predict ovulation with accuracy. The perfect helper for couples trying to conceive.
Babystart FertilFocus is a reusable ovulation predictor test, meaning you receive unlimited tests in one high-quality, low-cost personal ovulation microscope. The microscope comes with complete instructions and an ovulation fertility chart for tracking results. Understanding how to use the microscope takes no time at all. With a powerful glass 60X lens and gentle LED light, just focus the eyepiece to view your test result. For best results, test in the morning before eating or drinking or brushing your teeth, and then record results on a calendar or fertility chart. Soon, you will recognise the unique saliva patterns that indicate infertile, fertile, and transitional periods.

Trying to Conceive? Then increase your chances of pregnancy by removing the guesswork from conception!

Using Babystart FertilFocus is easy. Simply add a drop of saliva to the lens and let the sample dry. In five minutes, view the sample through the microscope. Press the LED light button and focus the eyepiece of the microscope to sharpen the image. If you are ovulating - or about to ovulate - a "ferning", crystal-like pattern can be viewed.

Babystart FertilFocus works by allowing you to see the changes in the make up of your saliva just prior to ovulation. The "ferning pattern" indicating a positive result will begin to appear about three days before ovulation, whether your cycle is regular or irregular. Babystart FertilFocus allows you to predict ovulation with 98% accuracy, helping trying-to-conceive couples "FertilFocus on fertility" and increase their chances of a pregnancy.

Salivary Ferning.
For many years the 'gold standard' test for ovulation in hospitals has been based upon taking a sample of cervical mucus, placing it on a microscope slide and allowing it to dry, and see if it forms a distinct 'ferning' pattern. This test could only be performed reliably in hospitals or clinics but was generally a reliable indicator of ovulation. The ferning pattern was believed to be caused by changes in oestrogen levels and certain minerals in the cervical mucus at ovulation. However, there is also a change in content of hormones and minerals in the saliva around the time of ovulation which causes the saliva to form fern like crystals when it dries.

The Babystart FertilFocus device is relatively inexpensive because it is reusable and you can check your fertility at any time, anyplace. The "fern" structure starts 3-4 days before ovulation and ends 2-3 days after ovulation ceases--the fertile period lasts less than one week. In practice this means that this simple device can help identify the right time of the month in which to have intercourse for the best chances of becoming pregnant.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Thanks! I'm in the US so when I searched Amazon it didn't bring it up. :dohh: I've heard of people using ferning and it being fairly accurate but I don't know anything about it. But it's cheaper than buying OPK's all the time!!! A quick bnb search turned up these results. https://www.babyandbump.com/search.php?searchid=6935781 hope it helps!


----------



## littleunit

trgirl308 said:


> littleunit said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome everybody!
> trgirl - I grew up on Vancouver Island and then DH and I lived in Ottawa for a few years. I now split my time between Saskatoon (where I go to school) and Calgary (where DH is for work). I love, love Montreal!
> 
> Wow, that is a lot of moving around! I have never been past Winnipeg, but I would love to visit Vancouver, I have some friends there and I hear that it is beautiful! I love living in Montreal, we would maybe leave to go to Ottawa, but that is only cuz it is still close enough to drive back. :)
> 
> What are you studying? Do you find the commute hard? Do you drive or fly betwen Calgary and Saskatoon?Click to expand...


DH and I loved living Ottawa. I'm studying pharmacy and unfortunately there are no pharmacy schools in Ottawa so we needed to move...I was also pretty limited as a lot of places won't accept from out of province. We mostly fly between Calgary and Saskatoon (it's about a 6.5 hr drive so fairly long for a short trip). Mostly DH comes as our cat lives with me in Saskatoon and doesn't travel well, but I come to Calgary for the 4 month summer break and for holidays. It's definitely been less than ideal, but we've managed a bit of a routine with him coming every second Thurs until Sun or so... thank goodness there's only 8 months left!
Vancouver is a pretty city as is Victoria. As much as we loved Ottawa we'll probably stick to out west to be close to my family. We would love to be in Victoria but it will probably be Vancouver for DH's work... I just wish real estate wasn't so outrageous there!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Thanks! I'm in the US so when I searched Amazon it didn't bring it up. :dohh: I've heard of people using ferning and it being fairly accurate but I don't know anything about it. But it's cheaper than buying OPK's all the time!!! A quick bnb search turned up these results. https://www.babyandbump.com/search.php?searchid=6935781 hope it helps!

I had a quick read through and it seemed to me that no-one could work it easily or well. I think I'll just temp and check CF :haha: 
Thanks for looking chick x


----------



## trgirl308

Well that is cool, good luck with the little bit that you have left! It'll go by quickly enough! A friend of me is studying that, but in French, very good career afterwards! 

So ladies, where I am staying is right next to a firehouse and apparently tonight is the fireman's ball, free, don't have to dress up and full of firemen! And it seems that my DH is insisting we go because if we don't we won't be able to sleep since they'll be partying till 4am... aww. darn... :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mmmm-mmmm-mmmmm! Firemen! Yummy :haha:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Evening ladies :)

Well that's it....! On Monday, I had my implant removed so I am 'officially fertile from now' as my Doctor put it lol. I am currently waiting to see if AF appears anytime soon so I can start to work them out as I've never been particularly regular!

I also had my first smear on Monday :( but I was very brave.

OH and I are well stocked up on Pregnacare Conception (His&Hers) and just preparing ourselves as best we can ready for TTC after the wedding - which is 7 weeks away on Saturday!!

I think that's me all up to speed.....how're all of you??

Ooh and where do I get my superlative blinky from??

xxx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Should be in the AA photobucket account :D


----------



## babynewbie

trgirl308 said:


> Well that is cool, good luck with the little bit that you have left! It'll go by quickly enough! A friend of me is studying that, but in French, very good career afterwards!
> 
> So ladies, where I am staying is right next to a firehouse and apparently tonight is the fireman's ball, free, don't have to dress up and full of firemen! And it seems that my DH is insisting we go because if we don't we won't be able to sleep since they'll be partying till 4am... aww. darn... :)


Ah how jealous am i, id love to be in a room full of hunky firemen :lol:




Stacey_Ann said:


> Evening ladies :)
> 
> Well that's it....! On Monday, I had my implant removed so I am 'officially fertile from now' as my Doctor put it lol. I am currently waiting to see if AF appears anytime soon so I can start to work them out as I've never been particularly regular!
> 
> I also had my first smear on Monday :( but I was very brave.
> 
> OH and I are well stocked up on Pregnacare Conception (His&Hers) and just preparing ourselves as best we can ready for TTC after the wedding - which is 7 weeks away on Saturday!!
> 
> I think that's me all up to speed.....how're all of you??
> 
> Ooh and where do I get my superlative blinky from??
> 
> xxx

Yay for being fertile again :happydance: I had my implant in for a year and a half and only had 3 periods the whole time! So they are way off i have no idea what my cycles are doing. Had implant removed a week today and still no sign of AF yet x


----------



## LaurGil

Hi all I have been out the last few days so just trying to catch up a bit ,completely wrecked my diet going to try & get back on track from tomorrow 

I think AF is on her way I have been having serious cramps from this afternoon 

HK- There is nothing worse than fighting with your OH I hope your ok ,it was very unfair of him to say those things

Littleunit -Welcome I'm new also 

Staceyann- Brilliant news ,smears are horrible things well done for being brave ,Oooo 7 wks until your wedding exciting times ,My OH is also in the army 

Trgirl -I'm so jealous OH & I went to Paris last year ,I would love to go back 

xXx


----------



## SaMa86

Hey girlies how you doin???

Sorry I've not been on for a bit, but hubby has comandeered the computer!!

What's everyone been up to? I've just registered for a distance learning, wedding planning course...so excited!

I thought I had done myself a favour this weekend, managed to forget my pill on sunday, thought I might persuade dh to BD minus protection but he wasn't having any of it. "I doubt we'll fall pregnant just from missing one pill". Stubborn buggar lol

Oh my goodness I've not been on for 2 days and I've ten pages to catch up on...#toddles off to read and catch up!#


----------



## SaMa86

HM, hope you're feeling better, think he was quite out of line with what he's said. If he has concerns he should sit down and talk to you about them, not just go off in a hissy fit when you don't do something you didn't know he wanted you to do! MEN!!!!!!!

Welcome to the group littleunit! You'll be addicted soon enough he he


----------



## Miss Redknob

Welcome Littleunit..:wave:

HK, hope you are feeling better there is nothing worse than fighting with your DH..:hugs:

AFM, been MIA as my mum is up from the South Coast and have been catching up on some shopping. As for the Step-sister thing, I went out with her on Monday and had a lovely day. When I picked her up from home I had a look at her nursery and it is just beautiful, I asked her if she had a bassinet, and she said her and her DP couldn't afford one for another couple of weeks. So me being such a lovely person..:haha: bought her a gorgeous little bassinet, which I felt do happy about, cause deep down I am so happy for her. After a great day out she has also asked me if I would host her Baby Shower on Sunday, which I accepted..:happydance: I am also making the diaper cake but I haven't told her cause I thought it would be a nice surprise..

Also the :witch: got me 3 days early..:growlmad:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

miss gibbo can you message me how to get into the AA account for siggys i have forgot how and also axadently deleted when editing mine on here so thats why i typed it in . thanks hun.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone!

Hakunamatata, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. :hugs: Your dh definitely went too far. I hope you guys can have a good talk soon. Marriage is hard, and having a baby doesn't make it any easier. Maybe you two can find a way to reconnect. Whatever you decide about ttc, we're here for you.

Stacy Ann, it's good to hear from you. Yay for getting your implant removed. You are definitely getting prepared for ttc.

SaMa86, I understand the temptation to try to get oh to try a little early. Good luck with your wedding planning course. It sounds like fun!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Littleunit!

Sorry about :witch:, Miss Redknob. :dust: for next month!


----------



## LaurGil

I made a WTT Journal does anyone know how I add it to my signature as a link without it showing as a full web link ??? 

xXx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi Hun, I made one the other day too!


Just type what you want to call it, like TTC Journal. Then highlight it, and click on the world with 2 links icon and paste the the link of your journal into it and hey presto, its all done!

:flower:


----------



## LaurGil

Hey Shabutie 

I will have to go for a nosey

Thank you so much ,I had no idea what I was doing 

:hug:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks Shabutie! I hadn't been able to figure mine out.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls ~ Sorry im not able to catch up, was at my Grandads funeral yesterday

Hope you are all Ok :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs::hugs: hope your ok Kelly


----------



## trgirl308

Miss Redknob said:


> Welcome Littleunit..:wave:
> 
> HK, hope you are feeling better there is nothing worse than fighting with your DH..:hugs:
> 
> AFM, been MIA as my mum is up from the South Coast and have been catching up on some shopping. As for the Step-sister thing, I went out with her on Monday and had a lovely day. When I picked her up from home I had a look at her nursery and it is just beautiful, I asked her if she had a bassinet, and she said her and her DP couldn't afford one for another couple of weeks. So me being such a lovely person..:haha: bought her a gorgeous little bassinet, which I felt do happy about, cause deep down I am so happy for her. After a great day out she has also asked me if I would host her Baby Shower on Sunday, which I accepted..:happydance: I am also making the diaper cake but I haven't told her cause I thought it would be a nice surprise..
> 
> Also the :witch: got me 3 days early..:growlmad:

Sorry about AF, but it sounds like things worked out nicely with your stepsister. I'm sure she appreciates your support more than any gift, but the gifts are a nice bonus. :)



KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Sorry im not able to catch up, was at my Grandads funeral yesterday
> 
> Hope you are all Ok :flower:

Sorry to hear that Kelly. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LovePurple

Aw Kelly! I'm very sorry to hear that! :hug:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sorry kelly for your loss,,,,,,,,

Faint :bfp: what do u think ladies?https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/jj022-1.jpg


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I definitely see a faint line there, FX'd for you!!


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks lovely Girls :hugs: He was 91, so had a good innings :winkwink:



Sw33tp3a said:


> Faint :bfp: what do u think ladies?https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/jj022-1.jpg

There is defo a faint line there, but have you been pulling the tests apart again! :shrug:

Have you posted in the other sections (like the two week wait & pregnancy test areas) they are fab at spotting positives! :winkwink:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks lovely Girls :hugs: He was 91, so had a good innings :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> Faint :bfp: what do u think ladies?https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/jj022-1.jpg
> 
> There is defo a faint line there, but have you been pulling the tests apart again! :shrug:
> 
> Have you posted in the other sections (like the two week wait & pregnancy test areas) they are fab at spotting positives! :winkwink:Click to expand...

yes i took the FRER apart after it showed the positive this time. and its easier to get the shot when my flash doesnt reflect back at me from the screen. and to keep in my journal for now. the last ones i did the other day were the digi one and it wasn't meant for reading like that so i learned my lesson.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

its alot darker than the photo shows also.


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooohhhhhhh I hope it's a BFP!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry about your grandpa, Kelly :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

WTT'er of the Week votes due tomorrow! Thanks for participating!!!! 

:friends:


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a said:


> its alot darker than the photo shows also.

....Ohhhh ~ Sounds very promising :thumbup:

Are you getting any symptoms yet? :shrug:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

KellyC75 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> its alot darker than the photo shows also.
> 
> ....Ohhhh ~ Sounds very promising :thumbup:
> 
> Are you getting any symptoms yet? :shrug:Click to expand...

bigger (.)(.) and i had cramping the other night and a little spotting when i whiped. extremely tired needing naps each day thirst dry mouth and metal tast


----------



## hakunamatata

ooooh I'm bouncing in my seat here, I wanna update your name with a BFP after it on the newsletter list!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> its alot darker than the photo shows also.
> 
> ....Ohhhh ~ Sounds very promising :thumbup:
> 
> Are you getting any symptoms yet? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> bigger (.)(.) and i had cramping the other night and a little spotting when i whiped. extremely tired needing naps each day thirst dry mouth and metal tastClick to expand...

......:yipee: Sounds like a defo :bfp:


----------



## KellyC75

Sweetpea ~ Love your new signature! :thumbup:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

me too hope its a sticky bean cause i dont wanna change it lol


----------



## hakunamatata

:happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## MackMomma8

Sweetpea, I can TOTALLY see a line. That's a :bfp: in my book!! CONGRATS!! :happydance:

Sorry I've been so MIA, girls... crazy week!! Things are better, just BUSY!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: So sorry for your loss Kelly. :hugs:

:bfp: for sure sweetpea! Congrats and I too love the ticker :yipee:

MackMomma glad to hear things are better!

My pre-ttc checkup with my gyno is in 2 hrs 20 mins... I'm going crazy here!!! I'm so ready to get it over with and figure out what she wants to do. I'm pretty sure she's going to say PCOS. Which is fine I can handle, I'm prepared. I just want to know what she's wanting to do to help me with TTC. I'm feeling nauseas just waiting for this appointment. I'm diabetic and this stress is killing my blood sugars... they're still well within normal limits but that have been running a bit higher :(


----------



## littleunit

Kelly - so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Sweetpea - I definitely see a line! Very exciting! Congrats! :happydance:
Babymaybe - good luck with your appointment. Update us when you can :hugs:


----------



## music81

hello ladies, hope you're all good....my brain is about to explode today....been on a training course for work....there's only so much info my brain can take in!.....plus ive had this annoying twitch in my right eye for a wk now, its not non stop, but its on and off all day!......dont know if its stress/tiredness....but think its giving me a headache or vice versa?!

HK i hope you've sorted things out with OH, i would have been angry too!!

sw33tp3a...looks like a line to me too!...fingers crossed it is a bfp!

kelly, sorry to hear about your grandad...sounds like he lived a good long life through,,,

welcome little unit!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck at your appointment Babymaybe, let us know how it goes!


----------



## hakunamatata

Music - my eye twitches too when I'm stressed!!!


----------



## music81

babaymaybe....hope your doc appoint went well!!

staceyann....congrats on getting your implant removed, hope your af turns up, and is regular......i took the pills yrs ago cause my periods were irregular and they've been regular ever since i came off them, so fingers crossed that'll happen with u!

trgirl....room full of fireman!!!....sooo jealous!! have fun!


----------



## music81

it's prob stress....dont feel my anxiety meds are working....diff type than been on in past....i wanna change back, but doc says give it another month.....oh well, its fri tomo!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup just hang in there hon :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

sweetpea i definitely see a line!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

For sw33tp3a, I've bumped the thread in Secret Garden for you cos there's a link in there :D Sorry I didn't reply sooner, first time on today :) Plus I def see that line too! :happydance:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

FX'd that it's a BFP :hehe: certainly looks like one!

Still no sign of AF for me but I was always in the second half of the month (as regular as I got!) so hopefully it'll happen soon. I got my free books from Tommy's yesterday too and they are fab! xx


----------



## LovePurple

babynewbie said:


> sweetpea i definitely see a line!! :yipee:

Same here!! How exciting!! and from your symptoms definitely sounds promising!! Keep us posted!!! =) :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: Kelly

:happydance: Congrats on your BFP Sw33tp3a!

Best of luck with your appt babymaybe.

music81 - I hate when my eye does that, I've been lucky to never have it last that long.


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Woop! Found my superlative blinky and updated my sig! xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Stacey_Ann said:


> Woop! Found my superlative blinky and updated my sig! xx

Very nice!!


----------



## Shabutie

Aww Sw33tp3a! So exciting! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS

These :bfp: are definatly stacking up! 

:flower:


----------



## pixie23

your siggy looks great stacey_ann!


----------



## pixie23

I have a horrible headache, again. So glad that it's not a migraine.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Sorry im not able to catch up, was at my Grandads funeral yesterday

:hugs: Sorry about your Grandad!! :sad1: :hugs:



Sw33tp3a said:


> me too hope its a sticky bean cause i dont wanna change it lol

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Congrats on your BFP :)



BabyMaybe917 said:


> My pre-ttc checkup with my gyno is in 2 hrs 20 mins... I'm going crazy here!!! I'm so ready to get it over with and figure out what she wants to do. I'm pretty sure she's going to say PCOS. Which is fine I can handle, I'm prepared. I just want to know what she's wanting to do to help me with TTC. I'm feeling nauseas just waiting for this appointment. I'm diabetic and this stress is killing my blood sugars... they're still well within normal limits but that have been running a bit higher :(

Hope everything goes well at your appointment!!!



pixie23 said:


> I have a horrible headache, again. So glad that it's not a migraine.

Feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Sweetpea, congrats! Keep us posted, but it sounds positive! :)

Pixie, hope you feel better, I get frequent headaches because of an accident a few years ago, not fun!

My DH cut his hair like the firemen we saw..... yummy.... 

Less than 48 hours till I see my doggy! :)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Ok guys :help: I'm kinda confused on this whole NTNP/TTC thing. Me and OH keep saying were 'trying' but i just got off the pill the beginning of July so i know i need to wait to be regular. Also, I don't plan on charting my ovulations as i prefer to just go with the flow and wait to see what happens. Does that mean we'll technically not be TTC...we'll be just NTNP until i get the BFP?


----------



## hakunamatata

The fact that you aren't charting and just going w/ the flow makes me think NTNP. But whatever you are, I hope you get a BFP soon!!

:friends:


----------



## Shabutie

I would say it is NTNP, however we are doing exactly the same things, just :sex: yet I say im TTC, this is because when we were trying with Amara, it was kinda, well if is happens it happens, if not, then it wasnt that big a deal (because OH was only in this local port for 1 month) This time we really really want Amara to have a sibling, so are probably :sex: more often to ensure it.

They are all very similar! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Shabutie hows the reunion???


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Ok I kinda supposed that was the case, thanks for clearing it up :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Either way... you're planting the seeds... rofl


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> Hey Shabutie hows the reunion???

Our bed's never seen so much action :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Shabutie

No, it really is nice to ahve OH home. Amara is so in love with her dad, its lovely to see her bond with him so well. :cloud9:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

hakunamatata said:


> Either way... you're planting the seeds... rofl

:haha: Too true!!

Hey HM - are you and your DH on better terms now? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Shabutie said:


> No, it really is nice to ahve OH home. Amara is so in love with her dad, its lovely to see her bond with him so well. :cloud9:

:happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## LaurGil

Wow you ladies have been doing some chatting today 

I got my letter today with testing results after D&C wasn't expecting them for another two weeks ,will need to ring the doctor in the morning as I cant make out all the medical terms 

Quick question -Withdrawal method ,Has anyone fallen pregnant using this method ? 

Kelly - Sorry for your lose ,hope your ok ,91 is a great age although it doesn't make it any less sad :hug:

Sweatpea - I can defo see a faint line there :happydance:

Babymaybe-Good luck with your appointment 

Music81-That twitch is the most annoying thing I get it to when tried or stressed I always say to my OH can you see my eye moving but he never can Ha Ha That is a long time for it to last tho

Stacyeann-Hope AF turns up for you soon ,I'm coming up to my 4th weeks after D&C so i'm waiting an appearance from her too ,what are the Tommy books ?? 

Pixie - Hope you feel better soon ,Have you tired the forehead strips ? They are very good

I heart - I think it just means if your not using anything & if it happens it happens , I have no clue on how charting or anything works thankfully I have never need to ,Good Luck 

Shabutie -I'm so glad you have your OH home ,15 sleeps until my OH is home , lots of :dust: your way 

:hug:


----------



## Shabutie

Aww LaurGil, I was counting down the days till OH came home. Luckily he came home earlier :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

LaurGil - I haven't heard of those strips before. 
I should buy some tylenol, I think I'm out of my pregnancy safe headache meds in the house.

iHeartbaby#1 - as far as BnB goes it sounds like you're NTNP. I'm doing the same though and I always say we're TTC. Before BnB I never even knew that people took temps and charted :wacko:


----------



## LaurGil

Shabutie said:


> Aww LaurGil, I was counting down the days till OH came home. Luckily he came home earlier :happydance:

I love counting down when you get in to single figures so happy for you to have him home :flower:

pixie23-

I suffer from focal migraine's & these are so good its just a gel strip but it helps alot & they are safe in Pregnancy ,They are called migraine kool n soothe it was only about £4 for a pack of four :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Either way... you're planting the seeds... rofl
> 
> :haha: Too true!!
> 
> Hey HM - are you and your DH on better terms now? If you don't mind me asking..Click to expand...

Aw hon thanks for asking. We are okay. I still have mixed feelings about TTC at the moment.

:friends:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well ladies I'm finally back from my appointment! I've made a long entry in my journal to explain my appointment... Here is the link :) Thanks for all the well wishes!!! 

My Appointment!!!


----------



## babyb54

Sorry I've been absent these past couple days! SO busy!

I'm off soon to go see HARRY POTTERRRR!! :happydance: So excited, even though I'm going to be :sleep: by the time it starts, haha. And tomorrow morning at work is going to be even worse! lol! But so worth it. :D

DH and I :sex: last night. First bd of ttc! :happydance: My goal is to bd every other day until ov, then to ramp it up even more. DH is not complaining! :rofl:

Also, DH has an interview across campus tomorrow! Would be quite a promotion and he's really excited at the prospect. Keep your fingers crossed for us!

Okay, that's all of my updates. Now onto others!

Sweetpea - AH!! I see a line there too!! I hope it gets stronger over the next few days!!! Keep the :bfp:s rolling in!!!

Babymaybe - Good luck with your appointment!!!

HK - I'm sorry to hear you're having doubts. :sad1: I really hope you two are able to get back on track and feeling good about ttc. Your DH was definitely out of line before; hopefully he can regain your trust soon.

Kelly - Sorry to hear about your granddad. :hugs:

Uhmmm, crap. There was more I know it. 

:hugs: and :thumbup: to everyone! haha!!


----------



## babyb54

..I'm so slow my post to you BabyMaybe is no longer applicable, lol. Well I'm glad to hear that your doctor is on the same page as you and so proactive. That will make TTC much easier, I hope! Sorry your suspicions were confirmed though. :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Babyb! Enjoy HP tonight!! I can't wait to see it! :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh everyone is getting :bfp: in baby club and its making me jealous :brat:

:haha:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks LaurGil!

13 days until I get to see DH for 2 days, then we'll be apart again and I'm not sure for how long. Part of the reason I want to be pg so bad this cycle as it is already our 5th month of trying and I don't want to put it off anymore. *All of these breaks make it feel like it's taking even longer.* We started trying back in december and there have been 3 months we haven't been able to try.

Have fun at the movies Babyb!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Mouse_Chicky!! I almost forgot to give you the link to the mesh feeder Jack has :dohh: I bet Kara would love it :) https://www.amazon.com/Munchkin-Fresh-Food-Feeder-Colors/dp/B000GK5XY2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310695602&sr=8-1 For anyone who's interested mesh feeders are really great for feeding babies things like grapes and berries that they could normally choke on. It's great for teething too, you can put ice cubes in and let them suck on it.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

pixie23 said:


> 13 days until I get to see DH for 2 days, then we'll be apart again and I'm not sure for how long. Part of the reason I want to be pg so bad this cycle as it is already our 5th month of trying and I don't want to put it off anymore. *All of these breaks make it feel like it's taking even longer.* We started trying back in december and there have been 3 months we haven't been able to try.

:hug:!! That must be hard..i hope you get your BFP this cycle too!

I give you ALLLL of my own :dust: for this month... you deserve it and my fingers are crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks girl!

Also, thanks for posting a link to that mesh thing, my nephew is teething and I'm sure he'd do well with something like that!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks for the link, iHeartbaby#1! I'm really going to consider getting it.

I'm so sorry for your loss, KellyC75! :hugs:

Congrats Sweetpea! :happydance:Yay! Doesn't having that ticker just send a chill down your spine!

Babymaybe, I'm sorry about the diagnosis. Hopefully, the treatment will make getting pregnant easier.

I probably won't be on much this weekend as we're going on vacation to the Smoky Mountains. There'll probably be several bfps when I return, you gals are so ttc happy.:rofl:

:dust: all around!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh, I forgot to add, I can't wait to see the Harry Potter movie!


----------



## pixie23

Have fun on your vacation mouse_chicky!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks mouse-chicky yes it does cant wait to test in the morning. hope its really big pink line... lol


----------



## trgirl308

pixie23 said:


> Thanks LaurGil!
> 
> 13 days until I get to see DH for 2 days, then we'll be apart again and I'm not sure for how long. Part of the reason I want to be pg so bad this cycle as it is already our 5th month of trying and I don't want to put it off anymore. *All of these breaks make it feel like it's taking even longer.* We started trying back in december and there have been 3 months we haven't been able to try.
> 
> Have fun at the movies Babyb!

fx Pixie! That will be rocking two days. :) :dust: :dust:



mouse_chicky said:


> Thanks for the link, iHeartbaby#1! I'm really going to consider getting it.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, KellyC75! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats Sweetpea! :happydance:Yay! Doesn't having that ticker just send a chill down your spine!
> 
> Babymaybe, I'm sorry about the diagnosis. Hopefully, the treatment will make getting pregnant easier.
> 
> I probably won't be on much this weekend as we're going on vacation to the Smoky Mountains. There'll probably be several bfps when I return, you gals are so ttc happy.:rofl:
> 
> :dust: all around!

Have fun!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> I probably won't be on much this weekend as we're going on vacation to the Smoky Mountains. There'll probably be several bfps when I return, you gals are so ttc happy.:rofl:
> 
> :dust: all around!

Have a great time :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

this morning idid FMU with FRER and it said BFN and did another one and BFN. im gonna try a different brand tomorrow. i hope it sticked and the FRERs are just bad test. how did i go from light positive then negative next morning. hope it wasnt a chemical.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: sweetpea I hope you get your :bfp: Hopefully just a bad batch FRER's

:dust: to all those TTC. Can't wait for the next month and week to fly by for my turn!!!

Have fun on vacation mouse_chicky 

I'm off to work on my armoire some more... almost finished with the painting!!! Hopefully I can post pics this weekend. It seems it's been taking forever. But I suppose that's because I had to fix what I broke. :blush:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:hugs: Oh no sweetpea :( False negatives are a lot more common than false positives though so lets hope you just got some bad testers! Were they expired at all? Hope it all works out!!

Have fun in the mountains Mouse... i'm so jealous!


----------



## bananajoe

Hey girls, I was wondering if it's too late to sign up for this list? Or to be a part of it? I'm so new to the internet (well when it comes to TTC forums etc). I realize there's already nearly 350 pages so if it's too late, then I guess I can catch the next one!

I haven't really posted an intro yet (should probably do that before this, but oh well, i always do things backwards) but i'm on my second month TTC my first child . I'm currently DPO1 and have BD'd the past 3 days so am hoping for my first BFP soon!

I really want a march baby (myself, both my parents, 3 of my cousins were all born in march) and i think the timing if we did conceive this month would put me in that timeframe! *keeps fingers crossed*

Okay off to go make an intro post! 

To all the ladies already on their TWW's, much baby dust for you! And for those that have already gotten their BFP, congrats!! :D

BJ (BananaJoe is my cats name, I probably shoulda picked something more female sounding huh, heh)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome bananajoe!!


----------



## hakunamatata

WTTer of the Week votes due tonight!! Thanks for participating!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks girls thats what im thinking and hopping!!!! im really thankfull for all of you, ive been crying for past few hours. i did three test from same box im gonna buy different brand, at different store. and test on sunday or tomorrow, will see. im not out till the witch gets me. but im treating my migraine i have now from crying proubly breakfast is bananas and pomegranate rasberry ice cream with fresh bananas cut up. i feel nausea proubly from head ache. so eating slow. uhh i just wish i knew.


----------



## MackMomma8

Sweetpea, don't streess!! Like you said, you aren't out until the :witch: gets you! :hugs:

Welcome, bananajoe! It's never too late to be an AA girl! :happydance:

KellyC, I'm sorry for your loss. He led a happy and full life, and that's really all any of us can ask for on our dying day. :hugs:

What else have I been missing? :winkwink:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: sweetpea. I want to come back Tuesday and see your ticker back on there.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome bananajoe! Good luck this month!:winkwink:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks 
i took the ticker off because it made me sad seeing it but i hope its back as well plus they are so cute. have fun mouse chicky. i am very greatfull to have my two LO and i am setting my day to spend my time with them being cheerful to take my mind off of this. and to keep from crying.


----------



## bananajoe

Thank you HakunaMatata, MackMomma8 and Mouse_chicky for the greetings!

I am also very to sorry to hear about your loss sw33tp3a :hug:

BJ - now all I need to do is figure out an avatar.. oh yeah, and post an intro somewheres! LOL I have a feeling i'm going to be on this site all the time :coffee:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> WTTer of the Week votes due tonight!! Thanks for participating!!!!

PM'd you my vote :winkwink:



Sw33tp3a said:


> this morning idid FMU with FRER and it said BFN and did another one and BFN. im gonna try a different brand tomorrow. i hope it sticked and the FRERs are just bad test. how did i go from light positive then negative next morning. hope it wasnt a chemical.

:hugs: Got my fingers crossed for you 



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> :hugs: Oh no sweetpea :( False negatives are a lot more common than false positives though so lets hope you just got some bad testers! Were they expired at all? Hope it all works out!!
> 
> Have fun in the mountains Mouse... i'm so jealous!

Yes, your right, I had a false positive when I tested on Fathers Day :bfn:

Then when the symptoms started coming thick & fast I thought I should do another test.....:bfp: :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

bananajoe said:


> I have a feeling i'm going to be on this site all the time :coffee:

Welcome :wave:

Yeah, BNB is a little addictive (check out my post numbers!:blush:)


----------



## bananajoe

KellyC75 said:


> bananajoe said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling i'm going to be on this site all the time :coffee:
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Yeah, BNB is a little addictive (check out my post numbers!:blush:)Click to expand...

Wow! I just weened myself off facebook too (farmtown! oi!) hehe.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

trully addictive! i hardly do anything on facebook anymore just check it but thats it. i cant even keep up half the time


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Can anyone think of anything that will bring on AF if it's due? If I have a 34/35 day cycle then she's due tomorrow/sunday but I can't stop myself from testing as well... :cry: I just want to get on with it now :(


----------



## MackMomma8

Hold on, Gibbo... doin' some research. If I were at home with my herb books, I'd have the answer for you!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Maybe you're pregnant Gibbo!!!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hello everyone! :hi:

Sorry I went all quiet! My in-laws brought the children back safely on Wednesday, and then stayed to visit until today. So it was very busy! I was just so relieved that they drove safely with the kids. It's great having them back...:happydance:

My sister's friend's dog had puppies, so even though we're not pet-lovers, we agreed to take one for the kids. It's so cute. Very small. We don't have a big enough garden for a huge dog. The kids, especially my daughter, is absolutely crazy about the puppy! I just hope it cries a bit less tonight...:nope: Shame, I feel so sorry for him. It's almost like having a newborn in the house, but I can't sooth him by giving him the breast...:haha: I'm sure he'll adapt without his mommy and siblings soon though. He gets enough attention from having 3 kids around! It's so adorable how he just wobbles to my youngest the moment he sees him, LOL. 

So while the in-laws were here, we used the time to leave the kids with them and went to watch Harry Potter! :happydance: Now I have post-HP blues...:cry: It can't be the last! :nope:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sw33tp3a said:


> thanks girls thats what im thinking and hopping!!!! im really thankfull for all of you, ive been crying for past few hours. i did three test from same box im gonna buy different brand, at different store. and test on sunday or tomorrow, will see. im not out till the witch gets me. but im treating my migraine i have now from crying proubly breakfast is bananas and pomegranate rasberry ice cream with fresh bananas cut up. i feel nausea proubly from head ache. so eating slow. uhh i just wish i knew.

:hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ah-ha! Found it! There are a few you can take (mainly as a tea) that will help. Be careful!! I know pennyroyal and black/blue cohosh are used to induce early miscarriage, and can make you ill if you ingest too much. Dong quai is another herb you can take, not as effective but not as potent, either. If you add a bit of ginger to the dong quai, it helps.


----------



## MackMomma8

https://www.orgonelab.org/contracep.htm - Gibbo, lots of good info here. :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

bananajoe said:


> Hey girls, I was wondering if it's too late to sign up for this list? Or to be a part of it? I'm so new to the internet (well when it comes to TTC forums etc). I realize there's already nearly 350 pages so if it's too late, then I guess I can catch the next one!
> 
> I haven't really posted an intro yet (should probably do that before this, but oh well, i always do things backwards) but i'm on my second month TTC my first child . I'm currently DPO1 and have BD'd the past 3 days so am hoping for my first BFP soon!
> 
> I really want a march baby (myself, both my parents, 3 of my cousins were all born in march) and i think the timing if we did conceive this month would put me in that timeframe! *keeps fingers crossed*
> 
> Okay off to go make an intro post!
> 
> To all the ladies already on their TWW's, much baby dust for you! And for those that have already gotten their BFP, congrats!! :D
> 
> BJ (BananaJoe is my cats name, I probably shoulda picked something more female sounding huh, heh)

Welcome to the group! :flower: :dust: I hope you get your :bfp: this time!!!


BlueHadeda said:


> Hello everyone! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I went all quiet! My in-laws brought the children back safely on Wednesday, and then stayed to visit until today. So it was very busy! I was just so relieved that they drove safely with the kids. It's great having them back...:happydance:
> 
> My sister's friend's dog had puppies, so even though we're not pet-lovers, we agreed to take one for the kids. It's so cute. Very small. We don't have a big enough garden for a huge dog. The kids, especially my daughter, is absolutely crazy about the puppy! I just hope it cries a bit less tonight...:nope: Shame, I feel so sorry for him. It's almost like having a newborn in the house, but I can't sooth him by giving him the breast...:haha: I'm sure he'll adapt without his mommy and siblings soon though. He gets enough attention from having 3 kids around! It's so adorable how he just wobbles to my youngest the moment he sees him, LOL.
> 
> So while the in-laws were here, we used the time to leave the kids with them and went to watch Harry Potter! :happydance: Now I have post-HP blues...:cry: It can't be the last! :nope:

Glad your kids are back home safe, hope you were able to relax a little while they were gone! New puppy sounds adorable. ::haha:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

@LaurGil......

They're free books you can order from Tommy's :)

https://www.tommys.org/Page.aspx?pid=602

xxx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

hakunamatata said:


> Maybe you're pregnant Gibbo!!!!

I wish :shrug: been testing with IC and have ordered some FRERs but still :bfn: :cry: 

Thanks Mack for the info :D will give it another week or so (at least til I can test with the FRERs) If I am pregnant though, Mr Gibbo will be insufferable! It was our first time unprotected! :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

:hi: Of course you are welcome here BananaJoe... it's great to have you!!

Bluehadeda - I'm glad your kids are home safe and sound and you got one last night to go out and see a movie! I haven't seen any of the harry potter's in theaters since the second one :haha: I keep telling myself i want to read all the books again before i watch the movies since it's been about 8 years....and 8 years ago i was in middle school :lol: It still hasn't happened yet :dohh:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Mrs Gibbo said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you're pregnant Gibbo!!!!
> 
> I wish :shrug: been testing with IC and have ordered some FRERs but still :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Thanks Mack for the info :D will give it another week or so (at least til I can test with the FRERs) If I am pregnant though, Mr Gibbo will be insufferable! It was our first time unprotected! :haha:Click to expand...

Oooooh - I realllly hope you are pregnant!!! But if not i hope :witch: arrives soon at least so you can get on with TTC.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Thanx girls. Yes, we had a good time with the kids away. Though I mostly used the time to sort my daughter's room out. Everything is now neatly packed, stacked, sorted, etc. Looks good, and her face was priceless. She's over the moon because she can now easily get to any toy without having to search through a heap of junk. :haha:

I haven't (yet) caught up on everything of the 20 pages I missed, but so far I wanted to say: 

Sweetpea...strongs! :hugs: I'm gonna hold both thumbs for you! It must be really horrible to get negatives after some positives. But remember that it's still early, and some tests just aren't accurate that early, whatever they "promise" on the package!

HakunaM, I read your post on your hubby, and though I of course don't agree with him, I do think his fears are "valid". Not valid because it's gonna end up being true, but valid because it's normal for men to fear that. My hubby told me *precisely* the same thing, though a bit less harsh, so I couldn't be angry with him. My hubby is admittedly a very lazy person, but he's really scared that a new baby would mean more work for him. Either with the baby, the other kids or the household chores. And, to be honest, it does happen in our house. When I have a baby, household chores takes last place for at least 3-6 months! I just can't do it all in the beginning. So hubby *has* to step in, which he hates. But, it's temporary, and what you get in exchange, is so worth it.

BabyMaybe, I'm so sorry for your diagnosis! :hugs: At least you and your doctor seems to have a good plan of action. Good luck!!

Oh, and lastly, welcome to all the newbies on AA!! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome BananaJoe :wave: The more the merrier!

Sw33tp3a, I hope you get your :bfp: soon. The :witch: hasnt arrived so there is still hope :hugs:


2 days and my period is due. No sign of it either :happydance: I really hope this is our month, but I think it's wishful thinking that we get pregnant in the first month of trying again. I even lost 4lbs this week (first week back on the diet) so im putting it down to all the :sex: going on, and the fact that we are on a tight budget because of the wedding :haha:

If my period doesnt arrive by the 20th i'd be so tempted to do a test, but wouldnt it be a little too early to show? And, am I classed as in the two week wait? I never get all this stuff!

Hope everyones had a good day. Mine was rubbish to start with. Got into a small argument with OH's nan. She told OH she wont come to our wedding because she doesnt approve of it, and us being together, and that because Im not taking OH's last name (and he taking mine) that they think I dont want to be part of their family. And if Im honest I dont, not after what has gone on the past 5 years, but that isnt the reason why anyway! Silly old bat!


----------



## kellysays2u

I am not done catching up on my 20 pages I have missed but I am slowly working on it... But needed to post some things about an interesting phone call I just had from my doctor. Some of you have known but I fractured my ankle earlier this week and I had two blood tests taken a day apart. No one said anything about it till my call this afternoon to be told I had a very low level of HCG in my blood but it didn't rise at all between days :( They want me to go back in on monday and have another test. She told me to keep positive (I have been testing for weeks because I have had no period only spotting and had always gotten BFN's so wasn't expecting it at all) but I am having a very hard time keeping positive due to past miscarriages :( That and she didn't sound very optimistic and was kind of rude about the whole thing. I have an appt with an OBGYN on tuesday to go over the results and if the levels haven't risen to get a quick scan to confirm loss of pregnancy... I am so confused about it all but kind of hoping for the best but thinking the worst... We weren't trying yet and OH just found out he is in the running for a position overseas so maybe its not the best time anyways... But IDK... I really want to be pregnant... And I guess well I am... But I have know clue whats going on... :(


----------



## trgirl308

Sw33tp3a said:


> thanks girls thats what im thinking and hopping!!!! im really thankfull for all of you, ive been crying for past few hours. i did three test from same box im gonna buy different brand, at different store. and test on sunday or tomorrow, will see. im not out till the witch gets me. but im treating my migraine i have now from crying proubly breakfast is bananas and pomegranate rasberry ice cream with fresh bananas cut up. i feel nausea proubly from head ache. so eating slow. uhh i just wish i knew.

Sorry to hear that, but hope is still there! :hugs:



BlueHadeda said:


> Hello everyone! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I went all quiet! My in-laws brought the children back safely on Wednesday, and then stayed to visit until today. So it was very busy! I was just so relieved that they drove safely with the kids. It's great having them back...:happydance:
> 
> My sister's friend's dog had puppies, so even though we're not pet-lovers, we agreed to take one for the kids. It's so cute. Very small. We don't have a big enough garden for a huge dog. The kids, especially my daughter, is absolutely crazy about the puppy! I just hope it cries a bit less tonight...:nope: Shame, I feel so sorry for him. It's almost like having a newborn in the house, but I can't sooth him by giving him the breast...:haha: I'm sure he'll adapt without his mommy and siblings soon though. He gets enough attention from having 3 kids around! It's so adorable how he just wobbles to my youngest the moment he sees him, LOL.
> 
> So while the in-laws were here, we used the time to leave the kids with them and went to watch Harry Potter! :happydance: Now I have post-HP blues...:cry: It can't be the last! :nope:

I love puppies!!!! What kind of dog is it? 



Shabutie said:


> Welcome BananaJoe :wave: The more the merrier!
> 
> Sw33tp3a, I hope you get your :bfp: soon. The :witch: hasnt arrived so there is still hope :hugs:
> 
> 
> 2 days and my period is due. No sign of it either :happydance: I really hope this is our month, but I think it's wishful thinking that we get pregnant in the first month of trying again. I even lost 4lbs this week (first week back on the diet) so im putting it down to all the :sex: going on, and the fact that we are on a tight budget because of the wedding :haha:
> 
> If my period doesnt arrive by the 20th i'd be so tempted to do a test, but wouldnt it be a little too early to show? And, am I classed as in the two week wait? I never get all this stuff!
> 
> Hope everyones had a good day. Mine was rubbish to start with. Got into a small argument with OH's nan. She told OH she wont come to our wedding because she doesnt approve of it, and us being together, and that because Im not taking OH's last name (and he taking mine) that they think I dont want to be part of their family. And if Im honest I dont, not after what has gone on the past 5 years, but that isnt the reason why anyway! Silly old bat!

:haha: fx crossed for you. POAS! :)



kellysays2u said:


> I am not done catching up on my 20 pages I have missed but I am slowly working on it... But needed to post some things about an interesting phone call I just had from my doctor. Some of you have known but I fractured my ankle earlier this week and I had two blood tests taken a day apart. No one said anything about it till my call this afternoon to be told I had a very low level of HCG in my blood but it didn't rise at all between days :( They want me to go back in on monday and have another test. She told me to keep positive (I have been testing for weeks because I have had no period only spotting and had always gotten BFN's so wasn't expecting it at all) but I am having a very hard time keeping positive due to past miscarriages :( That and she didn't sound very optimistic and was kind of rude about the whole thing. I have an appt with an OBGYN on tuesday to go over the results and if the levels haven't risen to get a quick scan to confirm loss of pregnancy... I am so confused about it all but kind of hoping for the best but thinking the worst... We weren't trying yet and OH just found out he is in the running for a position overseas so maybe its not the best time anyways... But IDK... I really want to be pregnant... And I guess well I am... But I have know clue whats going on... :(

Oh, I'm really sorry to hear that Kelly! Fx, and sending positive thoughts your way. :hugs: 

Welcome to Bananajore, your name is cute! 

We are off to bed soon, then flying home tomorrow! Have a great night everyone! :flower:


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome to all the new members! 
Sw33tp3a your not out till the witch comes! And that definitely looked like a bfp to me so I am hoping the other tests were just bad. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks ladies


----------



## pixie23

Welcome bananajoe!

:hugs: sw33tp3a. I spent a good part of the morning bawling my eyes out because I got another BFN on a FRER. Feeling pessimistic that it won't ever happen for us. I'm not out this month yet, but I don't feel like I'm pg, I'm just having a lot of symptoms and if I'm not pg WTH is going on with my body?

Mrs Gibbo - I hope something happens for you soon.

Shabutie - I hope you get your BFP this month, how long is OH supposed to be home for?

BlueHadeda - Glad you had a night out with DH and that your kids are home with you now.

:hugs: kelly - I hope the doctor will have some good news for you!

:dust: to you all


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

kellysays2u said:


> I am not done catching up on my 20 pages I have missed but I am slowly working on it... But needed to post some things about an interesting phone call I just had from my doctor. Some of you have known but I fractured my ankle earlier this week and I had two blood tests taken a day apart. No one said anything about it till my call this afternoon to be told I had a very low level of HCG in my blood but it didn't rise at all between days :( They want me to go back in on monday and have another test. She told me to keep positive (I have been testing for weeks because I have had no period only spotting and had always gotten BFN's so wasn't expecting it at all) but I am having a very hard time keeping positive due to past miscarriages :( That and she didn't sound very optimistic and was kind of rude about the whole thing. I have an appt with an OBGYN on tuesday to go over the results and if the levels haven't risen to get a quick scan to confirm loss of pregnancy... I am so confused about it all but kind of hoping for the best but thinking the worst... We weren't trying yet and OH just found out he is in the running for a position overseas so maybe its not the best time anyways... But IDK... I really want to be pregnant... And I guess well I am... But I have know clue whats going on... :(

:hugs: Aww i'm sorry hun :hugs: Wishing you the best... hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Shabutie said:


> Welcome BananaJoe :wave: The more the merrier!
> 
> Sw33tp3a, I hope you get your :bfp: soon. The :witch: hasnt arrived so there is still hope :hugs:
> 
> 
> 2 days and my period is due. No sign of it either :happydance: I really hope this is our month, but I think it's wishful thinking that we get pregnant in the first month of trying again. I even lost 4lbs this week (first week back on the diet) so im putting it down to all the :sex: going on, and the fact that we are on a tight budget because of the wedding :haha:
> 
> If my period doesnt arrive by the 20th i'd be so tempted to do a test, but wouldnt it be a little too early to show? And, am I classed as in the two week wait? I never get all this stuff!
> 
> Hope everyones had a good day. Mine was rubbish to start with. Got into a small argument with OH's nan. She told OH she wont come to our wedding because she doesnt approve of it, and us being together, and that because Im not taking OH's last name (and he taking mine) that they think I dont want to be part of their family. And if Im honest I dont, not after what has gone on the past 5 years, but that isnt the reason why anyway! Silly old bat!

:hugs: I hope his family comes around... if you've been together for 5 years, have a baby with him, and are getting married you'd think they would get the idea that you're sticking around! :dohh: Some people can be so rude!!! :growlmad:


kellysays2u said:


> I am not done catching up on my 20 pages I have missed but I am slowly working on it... But needed to post some things about an interesting phone call I just had from my doctor. Some of you have known but I fractured my ankle earlier this week and I had two blood tests taken a day apart. No one said anything about it till my call this afternoon to be told I had a very low level of HCG in my blood but it didn't rise at all between days :( They want me to go back in on monday and have another test. She told me to keep positive (I have been testing for weeks because I have had no period only spotting and had always gotten BFN's so wasn't expecting it at all) but I am having a very hard time keeping positive due to past miscarriages :( That and she didn't sound very optimistic and was kind of rude about the whole thing. I have an appt with an OBGYN on tuesday to go over the results and if the levels haven't risen to get a quick scan to confirm loss of pregnancy... I am so confused about it all but kind of hoping for the best but thinking the worst... We weren't trying yet and OH just found out he is in the running for a position overseas so maybe its not the best time anyways... But IDK... I really want to be pregnant... And I guess well I am... But I have know clue whats going on... :(

:hugs: So sorry to hear this! I really hope you get good news! :flower: :dust:


pixie23 said:


> Welcome bananajoe!
> 
> :hugs: sw33tp3a. I spent a good part of the morning bawling my eyes out because I got another BFN on a FRER. Feeling pessimistic that it won't ever happen for us. I'm not out this month yet, but I don't feel like I'm pg, I'm just having a lot of symptoms and if I'm not pg WTH is going on with my body?
> 
> Mrs Gibbo - I hope something happens for you soon.
> 
> Shabutie - I hope you get your BFP this month, how long is OH supposed to be home for?
> 
> BlueHadeda - Glad you had a night out with DH and that your kids are home with you now.
> 
> :hugs: kelly - I hope the doctor will have some good news for you!
> 
> :dust: to you all

:dust: Try and be optimistic, like you said you're not out yet!!! Hopefully it's your :bfp: and if not hopefully :witch: shows so you can get on to the next cycle:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie23 said:


> Welcome bananajoe!
> 
> :hugs: sw33tp3a. I spent a good part of the morning bawling my eyes out because I got another BFN on a FRER. Feeling pessimistic that it won't ever happen for us. I'm not out this month yet, but I don't feel like I'm pg, I'm just having a lot of symptoms and if I'm not pg WTH is going on with my body?
> 
> Mrs Gibbo - I hope something happens for you soon.
> 
> Shabutie - I hope you get your BFP this month, how long is OH supposed to be home for?
> 
> BlueHadeda - Glad you had a night out with DH and that your kids are home with you now.
> 
> :hugs: kelly - I hope the doctor will have some good news for you!
> 
> :dust: to you all

pixie i tottaly understand thats been me, if it weren't for my two LO i wouldnt be up and out of bed not to mention i just feel like crap, nauseated at every move, everything smells, so i hope i just had a flook test and that come sunday the hcg gets stronger and comes up as a big bfp.


----------



## littleunit

bananajoe  welcome to AA!
sweetpea  thinking of you and hoping the tests were false negatives :hugs:
babymaybe  sorry for your diagnosis, but thats great news that your doctor is so proactive and that you have a plan! :thumbup:
BlueHadeda  yay for the new puppy! Theyre so much fun and become such a part of the family! :happydance:
shabutie  FX that you caught this month!
kellysays2u  thinking of you and hoping everything works out :hugs:
trgirl  have a safe flight home!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey girls! Just sitting here in the middle of the night because Kara thinks it's a grand time to be wide awake. :haha: It's like she knows we're going on vacation, and she's excited.

Kellysays2u, I'm sorry about your test results. My thoughts will be with you on Tuesday.

Pixie, hang in there, you'll get your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies, hope everyones ok. Sorry ive not been about much another busy weekend for OHs birthday. Out all day today and going out tonight so ill do a mega catch up tomorrow while im nursing my hangover :lol:

Love and hugs to you all :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## purplerat

Hey ladies can I join you?

Im going to be TTC number 2 from September (though NTNP in August). Very excited to see you all here, wishing lots of baby dust to us all! Can I get the siggy too?

xx


----------



## kellysays2u

Welcome Purplerat :) 
What is everyone doing for the weekend? Thena is spending tonight at nanas :( But were going to go spend some time at the beach first :) Which is right by nanas house so we might see if she will come play with us there for awhile. Athenas been asking to make a sand castle since yesterday so will be very excited to go do that today :) Its weird though the first time we went swimming ran right up in up to her waist... Now she barely wants to put her feet in :( It was fun wading out there with her and splashing and kept her cool now sitting on the sand she gets hot and tired really quickly so we don't spend as much time there. Maybe she was just having off days the last two times though. Going to try and remember to bring my camera today but it is dying and all the pictures come out pixilated now :( But its better then none.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hakunamatata :shy:

I feel honored to be chosen, guys. Thank you so much for thinking of me with this particularly rough week and my conflicting feelings about TTC. And I'm glad you guys like the newsletter.

Love you bunches. You're my online family!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congrats HM! :kiss:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats ms, h hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## BlueHadeda

HM, congrats on being WTT'er of the week!!

Trgirl, I don't know what the puppy is. Some kind of mixture of toypom, Jack Russel and maltese. :wacko: :haha: It seems to have alot of Toypom in it. I've put pics on my blog (link in my signature) if you want to see. We had alot of fun with him this afternoon. He's really cute.

KellySays2u, I'm so sorry. :hugs: It's great that you keep busy with your LO. Keep us posted? Hope Athena enjoyed the sand castle!


----------



## littleunit

Congrats HM!


----------



## Shabutie

:headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::holly:

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/woot woot defenently the best in my book. you are always giving advice. and so supportive.


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Congrats HM!! :happydance:

Bnb is finally working for me, the formats been being really fruity lately. 

So last night i decided to start weaning Jackson from his pacifier. I always said that i would never let him use it past 6 months and look how old he is now :dohh: It went ok but i think he's gonna have some trouble self settling. He cried for it a bit after finishing his bedtime bottle but he was so tired he finally just lay his head down on my shoulder and fell asleep 15 minutes later. I love the awake-but-sleepy cuddles! :) We'll have to see how it goes tonight...i think i just got lucky!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys! I feel guilty getting it more than once bc you all deserve it too. 

Big hugs and thanks again!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Don't be silly! You were named BECAUSE you deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh Gibbo, well done on not smoking for 5 days! :headspin:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks Chick! I keep thinking "I can have ONE...." but I have to be strong :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

purplerat said:


> Hey ladies can I join you?
> 
> Im going to be TTC number 2 from September (though NTNP in August). Very excited to see you all here, wishing lots of baby dust to us all! Can I get the siggy too?
> 
> xx

Welcome! :flower:


kellysays2u said:


> Welcome Purplerat :)
> What is everyone doing for the weekend? Thena is spending tonight at nanas :( But were going to go spend some time at the beach first :) Which is right by nanas house so we might see if she will come play with us there for awhile. Athenas been asking to make a sand castle since yesterday so will be very excited to go do that today :) Its weird though the first time we went swimming ran right up in up to her waist... Now she barely wants to put her feet in :( It was fun wading out there with her and splashing and kept her cool now sitting on the sand she gets hot and tired really quickly so we don't spend as much time there. Maybe she was just having off days the last two times though. Going to try and remember to bring my camera today but it is dying and all the pictures come out pixilated now :( But its better then none.

Sounds like a great time! I wish we lived near the beach. :haha:


iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Congrats HM!! :happydance:
> 
> Bnb is finally working for me, the formats been being really fruity lately.
> 
> So last night i decided to start weaning Jackson from his pacifier. I always said that i would never let him use it past 6 months and look how old he is now :dohh: It went ok but i think he's gonna have some trouble self settling. He cried for it a bit after finishing his bedtime bottle but he was so tired he finally just lay his head down on my shoulder and fell asleep 15 minutes later. I love the awake-but-sleepy cuddles! :) We'll have to see how it goes tonight...i think i just got lucky!

Good luck with no more pacifier... I used to babysit a little girl who at 3 years old still used hers! When she was about 4 or 5 the dentist finally convinced the parents to take it away from her! All of her teeth were coming in crooked from it!!! Poor little girl. :( Maybe that doesn't happen with all children who use one for that long but it definetely has me convinced that I will start weaning around 6 months as well!!! 


Mrs Gibbo said:


> Thanks Chick! I keep thinking "I can have ONE...." but I have to be strong :haha:

Woo hoo!!! :yipee: Stay strong!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Congrats HM!! :happydance:
> 
> Bnb is finally working for me, the formats been being really fruity lately.
> 
> So last night i decided to start weaning Jackson from his pacifier. I always said that i would never let him use it past 6 months and look how old he is now :dohh: It went ok but i think he's gonna have some trouble self settling. He cried for it a bit after finishing his bedtime bottle but he was so tired he finally just lay his head down on my shoulder and fell asleep 15 minutes later. I love the awake-but-sleepy cuddles! :) We'll have to see how it goes tonight...i think i just got lucky!

My youngest sister had hers until she started school at 5!


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns purplerat!

Congrats HM!

Yesterday was so disappointing, but I'm feeling much better today. I'm going on vacation soon so I probably won't be on much for the next three weeks as I'll be having to spend all my extra time getting my homework done. I'll try and keep up on the thread so I don't get completely behind - I'll probably keep up more on FB. I love all of you ladies. 

:dust: to you all! Best of luck for those ttc in the next 3 weeks while I'm away.


----------



## trgirl308

Hello ladies! So we are safely home! This morning our alarm didn't go off, so we were in a huge hurry, but then the plane was late so it didn't matter. We got on and we were seated in the LAST row, which is the worst. But when we got all the way to the back of the plane our seats were filld, so the flight attendant said well I have two other seats for you, and brought us right up to first class. WOOHOO! Great way to end our honeymoon! Super comfy chairs, free food, and ridiculous amounts of alcohol for 7 hours straight! Crazy!

So we are home, and super tired, but really happy and our dog is so cute! And now we go to sleep. Thanks ladies!

Welcome purplerat!

xxx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I've posted in my journal and on FB :haha: but my armoire is finally done!!! It seems like it's taken forever (perhaps because I messed it up and had to fix it LOL) but it's done... this is copied from my journal...


Spoiler
:yipee: It's done... it's finally done!!! I finished my armoire and took pics this evening :) 

My armoire :) Or I guess my future LO's armoire!!! It started out as a dark cherry type color with stickers, and horrible stain on it. I've sanded it, painted it, and I love it!!!
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/004-1.jpg
Inside, with drawers on bottom and a clothes bar across the top :) Oh you can also see the little green photo frame. I painted it too match and added the little monkey too! I have an extra monkey and I'm going to pick up another frame to have a set. :)
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/003.jpg
The handles I picked out. I thought they were fun and fit perfect!
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/006.jpg
I decided to add new trim too... I thought leaves would go perfect with my monkey theme!!! :)
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/008.jpg



pixie23 said:


> Welcome to Autumn Acorns purplerat!
> 
> Congrats HM!
> 
> Yesterday was so disappointing, but I'm feeling much better today. I'm going on vacation soon so I probably won't be on much for the next three weeks as I'll be having to spend all my extra time getting my homework done. I'll try and keep up on the thread so I don't get completely behind - I'll probably keep up more on FB. I love all of you ladies.
> 
> :dust: to you all! Best of luck for those ttc in the next 3 weeks while I'm away.

I hope you have a great time while you're gone! What a bummer to have to do homework on vacation though... :shrug:


----------



## pixie23

I'm glad your honeymoon ended on such a great note!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie glad u made it home safe


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Welcome to AA Purplerat!! PM'd you the link for the siggy :)

Babymaybe - :shock: that armoire is beautifully done!! I wish my baby had so much space for stuff... i will have to think of buying one for #2. Not creative enough to make one that gorgeous though!

Have fun on your trip Pixie, we will miss youuu!! :hugs:




BabyMaybe917 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> So last night i decided to start weaning Jackson from his pacifier. I always said that i would never let him use it past 6 months and look how old he is now :dohh: It went ok but i think he's gonna have some trouble self settling. He cried for it a bit after finishing his bedtime bottle but he was so tired he finally just lay his head down on my shoulder and fell asleep 15 minutes later. I love the awake-but-sleepy cuddles! :) We'll have to see how it goes tonight...i think i just got lucky!
> 
> Good luck with no more pacifier... I used to babysit a little girl who at 3 years old still used hers! When she was about 4 or 5 the dentist finally convinced the parents to take it away from her! All of her teeth were coming in crooked from it!!! Poor little girl. :( Maybe that doesn't happen with all children who use one for that long but it definetely has me convinced that I will start weaning around 6 months as well!!!Click to expand...




Mrs Gibbo said:


> My youngest sister had hers until she started school at 5!

My sister had one too...until she was 4. :( I can't stand to see toddlers trying to talk with a binky hanging out of their mouth, it makes me cringe. In infants pacifiers have been shown to decrease the chance of SIDS...and ironically, my son only likes them for falling asleep. So it all worked out :haha: However, I weighed the risks and decided to stop at 6 months... SIDS decreases significantly at 6 months and he's getting his teeth in now so even more reason! Unfortunately, i fought with him for 2 hours tonight before he finally fell asleep. He decided that since i wasn't going to give him his binky he was going to stay up and play instead! :coffee:


----------



## KellyC75

Trgirl ~ Welcome home & wow to first class.:happydance:..What was it like? :winkwink:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Babymayby ~ Love your nursery pictures, way cute & lovely details :kiss:


----------



## littleunit

trgirl308 said:


> Hello ladies! So we are safely home! This morning our alarm didn't go off, so we were in a huge hurry, but then the plane was late so it didn't matter. We got on and we were seated in the LAST row, which is the worst. But when we got all the way to the back of the plane our seats were filld, so the flight attendant said well I have two other seats for you, and brought us right up to first class. WOOHOO! Great way to end our honeymoon! Super comfy chairs, free food, and ridiculous amounts of alcohol for 7 hours straight! Crazy!

Welcome home! It's always nice to be home and sleep in your own bed after a long vacation. Yay, for the upgrade! :happydance:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well I've posted in my journal and on FB :haha: but my armoire is finally done!!! It seems like it's taken forever (perhaps because I messed it up and had to fix it LOL) but it's done... this is copied from my journal...

Your armoire looks fantastic! Great job... I love the color! :thumbup:



iHeartbaby#1 said:


> My sister had one too...until she was 4. :( I can't stand to see toddlers trying to talk with a binky hanging out of their mouth, it makes me cringe. In infants pacifiers have been shown to decrease the chance of SIDS...and ironically, my son only likes them for falling asleep. So it all worked out :haha: However, I weighed the risks and decided to stop at 6 months... SIDS decreases significantly at 6 months and he's getting his teeth in now so even more reason! Unfortunately, i fought with him for 2 hours tonight before he finally fell asleep. He decided that since i wasn't going to give him his binky he was going to stay up and play instead! :coffee:

I didn't know that about pacifiers and SIDS... good to know :thumbup: I also completely agree about toddlers and pacifiers!


----------



## trgirl308

KellyC75 said:


> Trgirl ~ Welcome home & wow to first class.:happydance:..What was it like? :winkwink:

It was amazing, I couldn't believe how different it was from economy. Everything was served in glass instead of plastic, we had an entre, and then our meal. Throughout the flight we had snacks, at one point they even served us warm cookies! And they kept bringing us alcohol, and that is just what they served without us having to ask... if you did want anything else you just asked and they got it.. crazy! I don't think I can fly coach again...


----------



## trgirl308

Other than being awake since 4.30 am we are super happy to be home! Now let the thank you cards begin! Hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## purplerat

Thanks to you all for the nice welcome!

A little about me. I'm 22, engaged to OH for 2 years and we have a son called William who is 18 months old today! I'm a part time youth worker and video production assistant.

Will has two genetic conditions called Autosomal Recessive Polycystic Kidney Disease (ARPKD) and Hyperinsulinism, both of which could happen to our next child ( 1 in 4). He had a difficult first year and we are regular visitors of Great Ormond Street Hopsital but he is doing so well we really wanna give him a little brother or sister! xx


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

oooh similarities :) I'm 22 and have a 6.5 month old...were also hoping to give him a little brother or sister! Oh and William is so adorable....just like Jack! :haha:

Sorry he had a rough first year, poor guy. Glad he's doing better! xx


----------



## babynewbie

Well done HM :D :hugs:

Welcome to the group purplerat :wave: Bless your little man having a rough year, he looks such a cutie in your signature and avatar :)

BabyMaybe917 that armoire is gorgeous! :thumbup: I love your whole monkey theme :)

And well done Mrs Gibbo keep strong! You dont need them! Your doing so well :hugs:


----------



## babymakestwo

Hi again ladies!

I'm sorry I don't post much, but I do read this regularly!

I had an ankle operation on Tuesday, so while I am off work (6 weeks off and 5 days in I'm already bored!) and laid up, I plan to be looking for a donor, as I want to start TTC in Sept. 

Only problem with this plan is that I am staying with my parents while I'm off, as I can't do an awful lot by myself, and they have no idea of my plans!

This is now extra important to me as we had some bad news this week - my dad has cancer again. :cry::cry::cry::cry: He had lung cancer 2 years ago, and after surgery and chemo he beat it, but then found a lump in his underarm and had a biopsy on Monday. I knew it wasn't good when they gave him a call to come in on Thursday. 

I'm really angry about it as well as tremendously upset, as he had CT scans at the hospital in March and May, and it should have been picked up then. :growlmad:

So I will hopefully be posting a little more, but I will definitely be reading if nothing else!!


----------



## music81

hello babymakestwo, hope the docs can help your dad...thinking of u all x

welcome purplerat!...sorry you lo had a tough yr, glad he's better now...and im sure he'll look forward to a brother/sister

tgrirl....1st class!!!....sounds great and u can see whu people pay for it....lucky u got the upgrade!!...nice end to the honeymoon, hope u had a fab time!


----------



## music81

well...its officially ttc this week!!!
:happydance:


so there will be lots of :sex: this week! :winkwink:

so please send me lots of :dust:

good luck to everyone ttc/tww! :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

babymakestwo said:


> Hi again ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't post much, but I do read this regularly!
> 
> I had an ankle operation on Tuesday, so while I am off work (6 weeks off and 5 days in I'm already bored!) and laid up, I plan to be looking for a donor, as I want to start TTC in Sept.
> 
> Only problem with this plan is that I am staying with my parents while I'm off, as I can't do an awful lot by myself, and they have no idea of my plans!
> 
> This is now extra important to me as we had some bad news this week - my dad has cancer again. :cry::cry::cry::cry: He had lung cancer 2 years ago, and after surgery and chemo he beat it, but then found a lump in his underarm and had a biopsy on Monday. I knew it wasn't good when they gave him a call to come in on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really angry about it as well as tremendously upset, as he had CT scans at the hospital in March and May, and it should have been picked up then. :growlmad:
> 
> So I will hopefully be posting a little more, but I will definitely be reading if nothing else!!

Hope your ankle gets better, and I am really sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs::hugs:



music81 said:


> well...its officially ttc this week!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> so there will be lots of :sex: this week! :winkwink:
> 
> so please send me lots of :dust:
> 
> good luck to everyone ttc/tww! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:happydance::dust::baby::dance::af::wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

:dust: Good Luck :dust:

I want to stay with you ladies ~ But dont have as much time now

I will keep checking in on you all though ~ But please understand if I dont post too much now :flower:


----------



## purplerat

Hey everyone :D William will eventually need a kidney transplant, but he will never be cured of his conditions - its keeping him stable thats the main thing :)

So is everyone TTC from August? Or have some people already started hehe? x


----------



## LaurGil

Evening ladies sorry I have been very quite but my laptop died had to borrow my parents for the evening to get my BNB fix 

Dont really have much news apart from OH is coming home on leave a week early so he will be here for 5 wks instead of four I just hope we dont spoil our WTT plan 

AF hasnt showed up yet it coming up to 4 wks since D&C but I feel like she will be here any minute 

Hope everyone is well

Welcome to our new friends 

Will try & get caught up on everything when OH gets home with his laptop 

:hugs: & :dust: 

xXx


----------



## BlueHadeda

BabyMaybe, that armoire is gorgeous! Well done!

Trgirl, you lucky girl, first class sounds absolutely fantastic! Welcome home!

Purplerat, I'm sorry about your son's conditions and his tough first year. It must be very stressful to know he needs a kidney transplant in the future. :cry: 

BabyMakesTwo, I'm so sorry about your dad's cancer. Know how you feel! Good luck!

Music81, Yay for TTC week!!! Fx'ed for you!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my hubby took me shopping today for new clothes to try and keep my mind off of whats going on with the testing. i will be fine if AF shows so i can get started for the next cycle and all. but i wish the tests wouldn't be so flooky..


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babymakestwo said:


> Hi again ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't post much, but I do read this regularly!
> 
> I had an ankle operation on Tuesday, so while I am off work (6 weeks off and 5 days in I'm already bored!) and laid up, I plan to be looking for a donor, as I want to start TTC in Sept.
> 
> Only problem with this plan is that I am staying with my parents while I'm off, as I can't do an awful lot by myself, and they have no idea of my plans!
> 
> This is now extra important to me as we had some bad news this week - my dad has cancer again. :cry::cry::cry::cry: He had lung cancer 2 years ago, and after surgery and chemo he beat it, but then found a lump in his underarm and had a biopsy on Monday. I knew it wasn't good when they gave him a call to come in on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really angry about it as well as tremendously upset, as he had CT scans at the hospital in March and May, and it should have been picked up then. :growlmad:
> 
> So I will hopefully be posting a little more, but I will definitely be reading if nothing else!!

:hugs: sorry to hear about all of this news! I hope youre ankle heals fast and I wish your dad a speedy recovery. I have worked with cancer patients in school and it's so unfair for them and hard to see them go through what they do. :hugs: Good luck with finding a donor too hun. :dust:


music81 said:


> well...its officially ttc this week!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> so there will be lots of :sex: this week! :winkwink:
> 
> so please send me lots of :dust:
> 
> good luck to everyone ttc/tww! :hugs:

:dust: and :yipee: :wohoo:


LaurGil said:


> Evening ladies sorry I have been very quite but my laptop died had to borrow my parents for the evening to get my BNB fix
> 
> Dont really have much news apart from OH is coming home on leave a week early so he will be here for 5 wks instead of four I just hope we dont spoil our WTT plan
> 
> AF hasnt showed up yet it coming up to 4 wks since D&C but I feel like she will be here any minute
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Welcome to our new friends
> 
> Will try & get caught up on everything when OH gets home with his laptop
> 
> :hugs: & :dust:
> 
> xXx

How exciting for your OH to be coming home sooner! :happydance:


Sw33tp3a said:


> my hubby took me shopping today for new clothes to try and keep my mind off of whats going on with the testing. i will be fine if AF shows so i can get started for the next cycle and all. but i wish the tests wouldn't be so flooky..

Aww what a sweet thing for your DH to do. Keep us updated with the testing. :hugs:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

babymakestwo said:


> Hi again ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't post much, but I do read this regularly!
> 
> I had an ankle operation on Tuesday, so while I am off work (6 weeks off and 5 days in I'm already bored!) and laid up, I plan to be looking for a donor, as I want to start TTC in Sept.
> 
> Only problem with this plan is that I am staying with my parents while I'm off, as I can't do an awful lot by myself, and they have no idea of my plans!
> 
> This is now extra important to me as we had some bad news this week - my dad has cancer again. :cry::cry::cry::cry: He had lung cancer 2 years ago, and after surgery and chemo he beat it, but then found a lump in his underarm and had a biopsy on Monday. I knew it wasn't good when they gave him a call to come in on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really angry about it as well as tremendously upset, as he had CT scans at the hospital in March and May, and it should have been picked up then. :growlmad:
> 
> So I will hopefully be posting a little more, but I will definitely be reading if nothing else!!

:hug: I'm so sorry about your dad and everything you are going through. Wishing you both the best :hugs:



music81 said:


> well...its officially ttc this week!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> so there will be lots of :sex: this week! :winkwink:
> 
> so please send me lots of :dust:
> 
> good luck to everyone ttc/tww! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:haha: Good luck!!!:spermy::spermy::spermy:



purplerat said:


> Hey everyone :D William will eventually need a kidney transplant, but he will never be cured of his conditions - its keeping him stable thats the main thing :)
> 
> So is everyone TTC from August? Or have some people already started hehe? x

It's quite the variety. Some are still waiting yet (hopefully not too long for everyone), some like myself are NTNP, some are TTC, and a few already have their BFP's happydance::happydance::happydance:) 

No matter what we are though we decided we would stick together and continue sharing our lovely experiences :)



LaurGil said:


> Evening ladies sorry I have been very quite but my laptop died had to borrow my parents for the evening to get my BNB fix
> 
> Dont really have much news apart from OH is coming home on leave a week early so he will be here for 5 wks instead of four I just hope we dont spoil our WTT plan
> 
> AF hasnt showed up yet it coming up to 4 wks since D&C but I feel like she will be here any minute
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Welcome to our new friends
> 
> Will try & get caught up on everything when OH gets home with his laptop
> 
> :hugs: & :dust:
> 
> xXx

That's great that you have an extra week with your OH, good luck with everything! 



Sw33tp3a said:


> my hubby took me shopping today for new clothes to try and keep my mind off of whats going on with the testing. i will be fine if AF shows so i can get started for the next cycle and all. but i wish the tests wouldn't be so flooky..

You must be upset after all that, hun :hugs: glad your DH is helping you through it. Hope the :witch: gets here soon xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Remember Ladies~~~A woman is like a tea bag- put them in hot water and they get stronger!... Eleanor Roosevelt<3With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information & wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out to the rest of our bodies. So we aren't heavy , we are enormously cultured, educated & happy. Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think, Good Grief look how smart I am, I must be a genius !!


----------



## Sichimi

I was too busy for 20 last days so could not log in this page. I realised that i had 2 months to go until TTC. However, i still have not took vitamin anough. I need to buy acid folic and Iron immediately, right? How are you , ladies? All of you is getting Vitamin???


----------



## babynewbie

babymakestwo said:


> Hi again ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't post much, but I do read this regularly!
> 
> I had an ankle operation on Tuesday, so while I am off work (6 weeks off and 5 days in I'm already bored!) and laid up, I plan to be looking for a donor, as I want to start TTC in Sept.
> 
> Only problem with this plan is that I am staying with my parents while I'm off, as I can't do an awful lot by myself, and they have no idea of my plans!
> 
> This is now extra important to me as we had some bad news this week - my dad has cancer again. :cry::cry::cry::cry: He had lung cancer 2 years ago, and after surgery and chemo he beat it, but then found a lump in his underarm and had a biopsy on Monday. I knew it wasn't good when they gave him a call to come in on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really angry about it as well as tremendously upset, as he had CT scans at the hospital in March and May, and it should have been picked up then. :growlmad:
> 
> So I will hopefully be posting a little more, but I will definitely be reading if nothing else!!


Hope your ankle gets better soon hun, and im so sorry to hear your dads news :( Thinking of you all and i really hope he can beat it again :hugs::hugs:




music81 said:


> well...its officially ttc this week!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> so there will be lots of :sex: this week! :winkwink:
> 
> so please send me lots of :dust:
> 
> good luck to everyone ttc/tww! :hugs:

Yay!! :sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## purplerat

purplerat said:


> Hey everyone :D William will eventually need a kidney transplant, but he will never be cured of his conditions - its keeping him stable thats the main thing :)
> 
> So is everyone TTC from August? Or have some people already started hehe? x
> 
> It's quite the variety. Some are still waiting yet (hopefully not too long for everyone), some like myself are NTNP, some are TTC, and a few already have their BFP's happydance::happydance::happydance:)
> 
> No matter what we are though we decided we would stick together and continue sharing our lovely experiences :)

I'm sticking with you all lol! So lovely to hear some people have already got their BFPs.

My coil comes out tomorrow.... YAY! Let the NTNP begin :p


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a said:


> Remember Ladies~~~A woman is like a tea bag- put them in hot water and they get stronger!... Eleanor Roosevelt<3With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information & wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out to the rest of our bodies. So we aren't heavy , we are enormously cultured, educated & happy. Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think, Good Grief look how smart I am, I must be a genius !!

My 'IQ' is huge!!! :rofl:


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi ladies,
how is everyone?
obviously I haven't been around much - I'm really feeling quite down at the moment. For those who don't know - I went to see my doctor last week after bleeding quite a bit, he thinks I have ulcerative colitis - I had some tests done and I have been referred to the hospital. The sad part is that if I don't get it under control in the next while I'm not sure if we can go ahead with our insemination..... We are due to start the process in September, just over 6 weeks away. And with the NHS waiting list the way they are who knows??? I'm in alot of pain and I'm not sure what to do....... just feeling very down and upset right now. Trying to keep going but last night I was crying alot...... :( I hope you are all doing good; hugs to you all and thanks for all the positive messages etc xxx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

vicki.mummy said:


> hi ladies,
> how is everyone?
> obviously I haven't been around much - I'm really feeling quite down at the moment. For those who don't know - I went to see my doctor last week after bleeding quite a bit, he thinks I have ulcerative colitis - I had some tests done and I have been referred to the hospital. The sad part is that if I don't get it under control in the next while I'm not sure if we can go ahead with our insemination..... We are due to start the process in September, just over 6 weeks away. And with the NHS waiting list the way they are who knows??? I'm in alot of pain and I'm not sure what to do....... just feeling very down and upset right now. Trying to keep going but last night I was crying alot...... :( I hope you are all doing good; hugs to you all and thanks for all the positive messages etc xxx

:hugs: I hope they can get everything under control to stop the pain and for the insemination to be as scheduled! :dust: and more :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

vicki.mummy said:


> hi ladies,
> how is everyone?
> obviously I haven't been around much - I'm really feeling quite down at the moment. For those who don't know - I went to see my doctor last week after bleeding quite a bit, he thinks I have ulcerative colitis - I had some tests done and I have been referred to the hospital. The sad part is that if I don't get it under control in the next while I'm not sure if we can go ahead with our insemination..... We are due to start the process in September, just over 6 weeks away. And with the NHS waiting list the way they are who knows??? I'm in alot of pain and I'm not sure what to do....... just feeling very down and upset right now. Trying to keep going but last night I was crying alot...... :( I hope you are all doing good; hugs to you all and thanks for all the positive messages etc xxx

So sorry you're going through that! I really hope the doctors have good news for you soon and that it doesn't upset your plans. :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well still no AF and know three days late. a :bfn: on test this morning. just waiting and wondering i guess.


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww Vicki, so sorry you're going through this. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and I do hope everything works out!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Purplerat - yay for NTNP!!

Sweetpea - hope you get a BFP soon!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Babymakestwo - sorry about your dad :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> well still no AF and know three days late. a :bfn: on test this morning. just waiting and wondering i guess.

:hugs: FX for you for this month (you're not out until :witch: comes!!), but if this isn't your month I hope your BFP comes soon!


----------



## MackMomma8

Hi girls! I just posted an epic saga re: my weekend in my journal. Read it if you want, but I wanted to come over here to tell my group that I will most likely not be TTC/NTNP next month. While I am sad about it, it's all for the best. DH and I will be able to be better, more stable parents if we wait just a bit longer (hopefully not much longer!). We've really kicked things up in gear with regards to buying a house, and have agreed that we need to move to someplace a bit bigger before we would feel comfortable having a baby. :cloud9: It really was a great discussion and I feel so good knowing we are 100% on the same page with TTC. We went scouting out one of the rural towns that is a bit further out than any place we had previously been looking at, and it turns out this town is exactly what we're looking for in terms of schools and community setting. It doesn't hurt that home prices there are a bit lower than where we live now, which means we'll be able to buy more house with less money! 

Don't think you're getting rid of me that easily, though - just because we are pushing back our TTC date doesn't mean I don't want to be here for you all! :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

vicki.mummy said:


> hi ladies,
> how is everyone?
> obviously I haven't been around much - I'm really feeling quite down at the moment. For those who don't know - I went to see my doctor last week after bleeding quite a bit, he thinks I have ulcerative colitis - I had some tests done and I have been referred to the hospital. The sad part is that if I don't get it under control in the next while I'm not sure if we can go ahead with our insemination..... We are due to start the process in September, just over 6 weeks away. And with the NHS waiting list the way they are who knows??? I'm in alot of pain and I'm not sure what to do....... just feeling very down and upset right now. Trying to keep going but last night I was crying alot...... :( I hope you are all doing good; hugs to you all and thanks for all the positive messages etc xxx

Really hope you feel better soon, and that you are able to go ahead with your original plans. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



MackMomma8 said:


> Hi girls! I just posted an epic saga re: my weekend in my journal. Read it if you want, but I wanted to come over here to tell my group that I will most likely not be TTC/NTNP next month. While I am sad about it, it's all for the best. DH and I will be able to be better, more stable parents if we wait just a bit longer (hopefully not much longer!). We've really kicked things up in gear with regards to buying a house, and have agreed that we need to move to someplace a bit bigger before we would feel comfortable having a baby. :cloud9: It really was a great discussion and I feel so good knowing we are 100% on the same page with TTC. We went scouting out one of the rural towns that is a bit further out than any place we had previously been looking at, and it turns out this town is exactly what we're looking for in terms of schools and community setting. It doesn't hurt that home prices there are a bit lower than where we live now, which means we'll be able to buy more house with less money!
> 
> Don't think you're getting rid of me that easily, though - just because we are pushing back our TTC date doesn't mean I don't want to be here for you all! :hugs:

That's great as long as it is what you both want! That is part of the reason we are hesitating because of the space, babies come with a lot of stuff! Glad you'll be sticking around either way! :)


----------



## trgirl308

I just cooked lemon squares, they are not the worst things I've ever baked but they aren't great... oh well! 

I'm still feeling sick, keep having headaches, nausea. I just took a little nap but it didn't help much. I am really stressing about everything I have to do and I go back to work tomorrow so I don't have much time left. And when I think about things it goes like this: I have to do this, oh but before I would have to do that to clear the space, and I can't do that until I've finished that... etc. So then I get even more stressed. So naturally instead of doing any of it I'm on bnb... :)


----------



## music81

sw33tp3a hope u get you BFP soon!!...:hug:

vicki.mummy...hope u make a speedy recovery and your insemination goes ahead as planned :hug:

sw33tp3a love your quote on weight and intelligence!....looks like im super brainy!! :wacko:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks girls. this is so confusing. just wish one or the other would happen.


----------



## kellysays2u

Mackmomma glad to see you are saying but sorry to hear that you are going to have to wait a bit longer. If only our wants ALWAYS came at times we can have them :)
I went to get my blood drawn today and find out my results tomorrow and meet with the doctor. Not looking great though as I am still bleeding and its only getting heavier :( I have my mind set its another loss :( Kinda spent the last couple of days in a haze but I need to start cheering up for Athena. I have Athena and I should be happy for having her at this pint and at least while she is up and around not let her know that things are wrong. I think we are going to end up waiting longer and talk to my doctor about the losses and she if she thinks we should continue to try or see if something is wrong. This will be my third loss which is when some doctors might check for causes but with them being so spaced out I do not know if they will. That and we haven't even really been trying yet just NTNP. 
But now we are going to wait awhile and use condoms again until I get answers from the doctor about what to do. Hopefully that will be tomorrow but I imagine they will want me to wait longer :(

Hope you all are having a good day though. Have been playing around with selective coloring on the computer and it has been a lot of fun. I need more pictures to play with haha.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Sw33tp3a said:


> thanks girls. this is so confusing. just wish one or the other would happen.

Fingers crossed that you get a BFP and the :witch: stays away. But if its not quite time yet hope she comes soon so you can keep trying :thumbup:


----------



## vicki.mummy

thanks ladies, i really appreciate the kind thoughts etc.
i spoke with my GP today and he has prescribed me some painkillers and some cramping meds - so i pick them up first thing tomorrow. - he has also prescribed fibogel (gross!!) but said I can try some other natural methods first..... this is not fun. I spent most of the afternoon in bed, in tears - the pain is indescribable. I appreciate all the sweet messages tho; it cheers me up :D


----------



## trgirl308

Kellysays2u, I'm really sorry to hear that, I hope they can figure it out, but you're right you have Athena which is already great, she is adorable! :hugs:

Vickymummy, I wish I could tell you a joke, but I'm not very good at that. Is there anything that could distract you, like watching a good movie, or a bad movie? Or eating something you wouldn't normally let yourself? I am a big fan of food for when things are tough... :) Hope the painkillers kick in soon sweetie!

I felt like sharing, I just cooked this and it is really good and really easy to make. I used more broccoli and less chicken, and you could probably do without the bread crumbs and butter, so it is pretty healthy and really yummy!
https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/broccoli-chicken-divan/detail.aspx


----------



## kellysays2u

trgirl308 said:


> Kellysays2u, I'm really sorry to hear that, I hope they can figure it out, but you're right you have Athena which is already great, she is adorable! :hugs:
> 
> Vickymummy, I wish I could tell you a joke, but I'm not very good at that. Is there anything that could distract you, like watching a good movie, or a bad movie? Or eating something you wouldn't normally let yourself? I am a big fan of food for when things are tough... :) Hope the painkillers kick in soon sweetie!
> 
> I felt like sharing, I just cooked this and it is really good and really easy to make. I used more broccoli and less chicken, and you could probably do without the bread crumbs and butter, so it is pretty healthy and really yummy!
> https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/broccoli-chicken-divan/detail.aspx

Thank you trgirl. And that looks VERY yummy. I think I might have to make it some time.

Vicki hope the pain killers kick in quickly so you can have some relief. Also I really hope they can get everything done quickly to not put off your insemination. I could not imagine waiting so long and having no control over it to then have it put off longer again out of your control. :( Hopefully it all gets figured out soon though.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

trgirl308 said:


> Kellysays2u, I'm really sorry to hear that, I hope they can figure it out, but you're right you have Athena which is already great, she is adorable! :hugs:
> 
> Vickymummy, I wish I could tell you a joke, but I'm not very good at that. Is there anything that could distract you, like watching a good movie, or a bad movie? Or eating something you wouldn't normally let yourself? I am a big fan of food for when things are tough... :) Hope the painkillers kick in soon sweetie!
> 
> I felt like sharing, I just cooked this and it is really good and really easy to make. I used more broccoli and less chicken, and you could probably do without the bread crumbs and butter, so it is pretty healthy and really yummy!
> https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/broccoli-chicken-divan/detail.aspx

Thanks for sharing... looks delicous! I love allrecipes.com I use it for everything :)


----------



## pixie23

purplerat said:


> Thanks to you all for the nice welcome!
> 
> A little about me. I'm 22, engaged to OH for 2 years and we have a son called William who is 18 months old today! I'm a part time youth worker and video production assistant.
> 
> Will has two genetic conditions called Autosomal Recessive Polycystic Kidney Disease (ARPKD) and Hyperinsulinism, both of which could happen to our next child ( 1 in 4). He had a difficult first year and we are regular visitors of Great Ormond Street Hopsital but he is doing so well we really wanna give him a little brother or sister! xx

I'm 22 as well. I'm sorry to hear that LO has had health problems, it must be concerning. Are you or your OH going to be a match for his future transplant?



babymakestwo said:


> Hi again ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't post much, but I do read this regularly!
> 
> I had an ankle operation on Tuesday, so while I am off work (6 weeks off and 5 days in I'm already bored!) and laid up, I plan to be looking for a donor, as I want to start TTC in Sept.
> 
> Only problem with this plan is that I am staying with my parents while I'm off, as I can't do an awful lot by myself, and they have no idea of my plans!
> 
> This is now extra important to me as we had some bad news this week - my dad has cancer again. :cry::cry::cry::cry: He had lung cancer 2 years ago, and after surgery and chemo he beat it, but then found a lump in his underarm and had a biopsy on Monday. I knew it wasn't good when they gave him a call to come in on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really angry about it as well as tremendously upset, as he had CT scans at the hospital in March and May, and it should have been picked up then. :growlmad:
> 
> So I will hopefully be posting a little more, but I will definitely be reading if nothing else!!

I hope your ankle gets to feeling better. Sending up prayers right now for your father and your family.



music81 said:


> well...its officially ttc this week!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> so there will be lots of :sex: this week! :winkwink:
> 
> so please send me lots of :dust:
> 
> good luck to everyone ttc/tww! :hugs:

:dust: :happydance::happydance: :dust:



Sichimi said:


> I was too busy for 20 last days so could not log in this page. I realised that i had 2 months to go until TTC. However, i still have not took vitamin anough. I need to buy acid folic and Iron immediately, right? How are you , ladies? All of you is getting Vitamin???

I've been extremely good about taking my vitamins. I'm taking my folic acid daily, as well as my D3 because of my deficiency.



vicki.mummy said:


> hi ladies,
> how is everyone?
> obviously I haven't been around much - I'm really feeling quite down at the moment. For those who don't know - I went to see my doctor last week after bleeding quite a bit, he thinks I have ulcerative colitis - I had some tests done and I have been referred to the hospital. The sad part is that if I don't get it under control in the next while I'm not sure if we can go ahead with our insemination..... We are due to start the process in September, just over 6 weeks away. And with the NHS waiting list the way they are who knows??? I'm in alot of pain and I'm not sure what to do....... just feeling very down and upset right now. Trying to keep going but last night I was crying alot...... :( I hope you are all doing good; hugs to you all and thanks for all the positive messages etc xxx

I really hope you get to feeling better soon and that you won't have to push back the insemination. If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been having digestive issues? 
I've had my share of health issues, but as of now the tests are not showing anything serious, but I definatley hit a point when I felt as if I'd never feel "normal" again, it just seemed like the pain would never go away. I'll be keeping you in my prayers, it is so frustrating when you realize how little control you have over your body and you can't make the pain go away and you're waiting - waiting for tests to be conducted, waiting for results, putting your life on hold. I've been there and I would never wish it on anybody. Please keep us updated. If you just want someone to complain to, I'm all ears, you can always post it in my journal or something - sometimes you just need someone to hear you out when your OH is already exhausted or having trouble processing their fears about the situation.



Sw33tp3a said:


> well still no AF and know three days late. a :bfn: on test this morning. just waiting and wondering i guess.

:hugs: I hope you get some clarity soon. It must be so frustrating.


I have been doing well, I'm on my vacation now and having a great time with the bestie. A bit of an update - I have been doing well with my food allergy, I was a bit nervous about traveling, but I have really learned how to read food labels and haven't had an upset yet! It's hard to pass up so many foods that I love, but it's getting easier. 
I'm at CD31 and apprx 17 dpo. No sign of AF yet, but that doesn't mean anything. Who knows how long my cycle will be or if I'll get a BFP this month. 8 days until I get to see DH! If AF hasn't arrived by then, then I think I will test when I'm with DH because he would like to be a part of everything that he can. (I would like to wait to test until then, but if I think I will be drinking then I will test earlier)


----------



## babynewbie

vicki.mummy hope you feel better soon and your plans still go ahead on time! :hugs:

Kellysays2u :hugs: thinking of you hun fingers crossed all is well x

Sw33tp3a hope you get your BFP soon! :flower:

MackMomma im glad youve have a good discussion with your OH and have settled on whats best for both of you, hopefully it all falls into place when you get your lovely new house then it will be your time :hugs:

trgirl308 thanks for posting that recipe, looks gorgeous im soo going to try that! :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Me and OH were soo freaked out last night :wacko:

In bed watching a film, and had the baby monitor on as I cant hear A in the night as his bedroom is quite far from ours. And all of a sudden could hear music playing through the monitor :shock: Was really freaked so went in there and it was one of his music playing toys that you have to wind up and then it plays. But it just started randomly playing!!! :shock: And it was a little tune like you normally hear in movies thats really creepy! 

OH was completely shitting himself :haha: Didnt want A in there with "whatever it is in there" so brought him in and he slept in our bed!! Hope it doesnt happen again tonight :wacko:


----------



## purplerat

"I'm 22 as well. I'm sorry to hear that LO has had health problems, it must be concerning. Are you or your OH going to be a match for his future transplant?"


Thanks Pixie, it is quite concerning as just as he gets stable something else can go wrong. Me and OH are both good matches for him which is great. Transplant will probably take place in about 2 years and OH has agreed to be the one. LO will need another transplant eventually (as a kidney averagely lasts 10 years) and so I will do it then. :)


----------



## purplerat

OMG I have just been told that if I had unprotected sex a few days before having the mirena out I can get pregnant immediately. Me and OH DTD about 2 days ago, and the coil comes out in an hour..... scary thought lol.


----------



## purplerat

babynewbie said:


> Me and OH were soo freaked out last night :wacko:
> 
> In bed watching a film, and had the baby monitor on as I cant hear A in the night as his bedroom is quite far from ours. And all of a sudden could hear music playing through the monitor :shock: Was really freaked so went in there and it was one of his music playing toys that you have to wind up and then it plays. But it just started randomly playing!!! :shock: And it was a little tune like you normally hear in movies thats really creepy!
> 
> OH was completely shitting himself :haha: Didnt want A in there with "whatever it is in there" so brought him in and he slept in our bed!! Hope it doesnt happen again tonight :wacko:

Wow thats pretty freaky, I really hate when things like that happen. Was it a scary film you were watching lol?


----------



## babynewbie

No it was a funny film lol wasnt laughing so much when we were trying to sleep though haha :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

babynewbie said:


> Me and OH were soo freaked out last night :wacko:
> 
> In bed watching a film, and had the baby monitor on as I cant hear A in the night as his bedroom is quite far from ours. And all of a sudden could hear music playing through the monitor :shock: Was really freaked so went in there and it was one of his music playing toys that you have to wind up and then it plays. But it just started randomly playing!!! :shock: And it was a little tune like you normally hear in movies thats really creepy!
> 
> OH was completely shitting himself :haha: Didnt want A in there with "whatever it is in there" so brought him in and he slept in our bed!! Hope it doesnt happen again tonight :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
That would have freaked the crap out of me and my DH would've spent about a week making fun of me for it. :)

Pixie, gald your trip is going well, fx for you! :hugs::hugs:

I am back to work in 2 hours... blerk... I wonder how many e-mails will be waiting for me after 4.5 weeks away.. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Had a bad trip to the doctors earlier. Nothing wrong with me, just a bit of a downer :cry: The story's in my journal :(


----------



## kellysays2u

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Had a bad trip to the doctors earlier. Nothing wrong with me, just a bit of a downer :cry: The story's in my journal :(

Sorry to hear Mrs. Gibbo. :hugs:
I had a crap appt as well. Pregnancy was a confirmed loss. :cry::angel: 
They scanned really quick but I didn't look as I already knew there was nothing... You could kind of tell by how the doctors were looking and I was bleeding and didn't "feel" pregnant at all she said there was a sac and a "structure" but no heartbeat. I can only think the "structure" must have been the fetal pole. She said my cervix was opening though so I should not need another D&C but will still have to go back in 2 weeks to double check. I am in a daze really. I just want to go to bed and sleep for a really long time. She did bloods but she also said she is pretty sure I have an infection in my lymphnodes is positive I have an ear infection and believes I either have strep or strep and mono so she is not sure how much the tests would tell them except for hormone levels not being right. She said we should wait on trying though and she will get more tests done. She gave me a prescription for antidepressants if I want them as I was on them all throughout HS until I lost my insurance and she thinks that I might need them but is leaving it up to me. I don't know if I will take them or not though. 
Athena is napping now so I think I may go lay down with her. I need some cuddles with my princess. She is really the only one that makes any of it remotely ok... I haven't told anyone else besides OH yet and will probably keep it that way. I might tell my friend Katie because she will figure it out but I don't really want to hear everyone's opinions and thoughts right now. I just want to be alone with my princess and OH. I like my little bubble its comforting. You ladies and my bubble are the only people I really talk to about anythign and everything! How sad is that? I know its not always that way but when things get back I like to kind of sink into my family and my friendship with katie. And you ladies are all wonderfully supportive no matter what and I can just scroll down if I don't like a comment... Although i don't think anyone here would do that.... 
But I am going to go I am falling asleep again and crying again and really need to start dinner as well. So should probably nap now. 

Hope you all are having a wonderful day and I hope to see some positive BFP's very soon ladies. I might be a tad bit envious but its nice to see that deserving wonderful people can have positive BFP's. Right now I only see women who I don't feel should be pregnant having sticky BFP's :( So :dust::dust::dust: Go get that :spermy::spermy::spermy: ladies! 

And smilies let me add a little humor to today...


----------



## MackMomma8

That doctor was a dummy-head, Gibbo. Don't listen to him. :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: Kellysay2u :hug: Oh, honey, I'm so sorry. I wish I had more words for you, but I know words don't really mean much at a time like this. :hug:


----------



## babyb54

kellysays2u said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Had a bad trip to the doctors earlier. Nothing wrong with me, just a bit of a downer :cry: The story's in my journal :(
> 
> Sorry to hear Mrs. Gibbo. :hugs:
> I had a crap appt as well. Pregnancy was a confirmed loss. :cry::angel:
> They scanned really quick but I didn't look as I already knew there was nothing... You could kind of tell by how the doctors were looking and I was bleeding and didn't "feel" pregnant at all she said there was a sac and a "structure" but no heartbeat. I can only think the "structure" must have been the fetal pole. She said my cervix was opening though so I should not need another D&C but will still have to go back in 2 weeks to double check. I am in a daze really. I just want to go to bed and sleep for a really long time. She did bloods but she also said she is pretty sure I have an infection in my lymphnodes is positive I have an ear infection and believes I either have strep or strep and mono so she is not sure how much the tests would tell them except for hormone levels not being right. She said we should wait on trying though and she will get more tests done. She gave me a prescription for antidepressants if I want them as I was on them all throughout HS until I lost my insurance and she thinks that I might need them but is leaving it up to me. I don't know if I will take them or not though.
> Athena is napping now so I think I may go lay down with her. I need some cuddles with my princess. She is really the only one that makes any of it remotely ok... I haven't told anyone else besides OH yet and will probably keep it that way. I might tell my friend Katie because she will figure it out but I don't really want to hear everyone's opinions and thoughts right now. I just want to be alone with my princess and OH. I like my little bubble its comforting. You ladies and my bubble are the only people I really talk to about anythign and everything! How sad is that? I know its not always that way but when things get back I like to kind of sink into my family and my friendship with katie. And you ladies are all wonderfully supportive no matter what and I can just scroll down if I don't like a comment... Although i don't think anyone here would do that....
> But I am going to go I am falling asleep again and crying again and really need to start dinner as well. So should probably nap now.
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day and I hope to see some positive BFP's very soon ladies. I might be a tad bit envious but its nice to see that deserving wonderful people can have positive BFP's. Right now I only see women who I don't feel should be pregnant having sticky BFP's :( So :dust::dust::dust: Go get that :spermy::spermy::spermy: ladies!
> 
> And smilies let me add a little humor to today...Click to expand...

Oh gosh I am SO sorry for your loss! :cry: I wish there was more I could say or do to comfort you.. but :hugs: :hugs: and know that we are here for you!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oh Kelly :( big :hug: I don't know what to say but please know I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Everyone is right there are really know words to say. Even I having gone through it there is nothing I can really say to anyone. It happens but its not something that you really know what to say with :( Thats why I have one and only one task for all you ladies... Get your sticky BFP and I will get mine when we are ready. Athena is just waking up from her nap though. I hear her stiring around in there so am going to go grab her now. I will come on later if I feel up to it. As much as I pray for you all to get your BFP's and have given it to you as your mission sometimes its still hard to be on here :( Especially right now. Talk to you ladies later :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Kelly, you are so sweet and strong. :hug: Go cuddle with your princess, she'll make it better. :hug: We're all here for you when you need us.


----------



## Shabutie

Oh Kelly i'm really sorry :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Oh no, I'm so sorry Kellysays2u! Really, really sorry. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Oh kelly, big hugs to you :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: Were here whenever you need to talk!


----------



## music81

i'm so so sorry kelly, :cry: :hugs2: 
its understandable that being on here would be tough at this time.....come back when u feel ready and we'll all be here for u :hug::hug::hug: 
thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

kellysays2u said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Had a bad trip to the doctors earlier. Nothing wrong with me, just a bit of a downer :cry: The story's in my journal :(
> 
> Sorry to hear Mrs. Gibbo. :hugs:
> I had a crap appt as well. Pregnancy was a confirmed loss. :cry::angel:
> They scanned really quick but I didn't look as I already knew there was nothing... You could kind of tell by how the doctors were looking and I was bleeding and didn't "feel" pregnant at all she said there was a sac and a "structure" but no heartbeat. I can only think the "structure" must have been the fetal pole. She said my cervix was opening though so I should not need another D&C but will still have to go back in 2 weeks to double check. I am in a daze really. I just want to go to bed and sleep for a really long time. She did bloods but she also said she is pretty sure I have an infection in my lymphnodes is positive I have an ear infection and believes I either have strep or strep and mono so she is not sure how much the tests would tell them except for hormone levels not being right. She said we should wait on trying though and she will get more tests done. She gave me a prescription for antidepressants if I want them as I was on them all throughout HS until I lost my insurance and she thinks that I might need them but is leaving it up to me. I don't know if I will take them or not though.
> Athena is napping now so I think I may go lay down with her. I need some cuddles with my princess. She is really the only one that makes any of it remotely ok... I haven't told anyone else besides OH yet and will probably keep it that way. I might tell my friend Katie because she will figure it out but I don't really want to hear everyone's opinions and thoughts right now. I just want to be alone with my princess and OH. I like my little bubble its comforting. You ladies and my bubble are the only people I really talk to about anythign and everything! How sad is that? I know its not always that way but when things get back I like to kind of sink into my family and my friendship with katie. And you ladies are all wonderfully supportive no matter what and I can just scroll down if I don't like a comment... Although i don't think anyone here would do that....
> But I am going to go I am falling asleep again and crying again and really need to start dinner as well. So should probably nap now.
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day and I hope to see some positive BFP's very soon ladies. I might be a tad bit envious but its nice to see that deserving wonderful people can have positive BFP's. Right now I only see women who I don't feel should be pregnant having sticky BFP's :( So :dust::dust::dust: Go get that :spermy::spermy::spermy: ladies!
> 
> And smilies let me add a little humor to today...Click to expand...

:cry: im so sorry kelly, here if you need to talk.. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry for your loss, Kelly. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Vacation was grand. Kara was enthralled with the aquarium and museums. I had a lot of pages to catch up on, but I think I got most of it.
It looks like everyone can use a hug.:hug:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh Kelly I'm so sorry to hear of this news. :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs: It's really unfair that something so horrible should happen. :growlmad: We're all here for you. That's what this group is for!!! :hugs:


----------



## littleunit

I'm so, so sorry Kelly. Big hugs and we're here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I think the AUTUMN ACORNS need a big:hug::hugs2:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls..:wave:

Oh Kelly, I am so sorry for your loss...:hugs:

Glad to hear your holiday was good mouse chicky..:thumbup:

Hope everyone is well, have finally caught up on all the pages I missed. Been MIA as my DH and I have been very ill with the flu since last week...


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: Kelly


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: So sorry to read your sad news Kelly :hug:


----------



## babynewbie

Oh kelly im so so sorry for your loss :( :hugs::hugs: totally understand you not wanting to come on here for a while but please know we are all thinking of you and are here for you when you need us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplerat

I'm sorry Kelly x


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Mouse_chicky - Glad you had a good vacation hun. We have a fish tank and Jackers just loooves watching them all swim around. Can't wait to actually take him to an aquarium... maybe for his 1st birthday. :)

Mrs. Redknob - Flu is NOOO fun, hope you and your DH feel better soon!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

TMI: I'm bleeding again :( It's still very irregular... I feel like I have AF every other week which doesn't make any sense! I wish I would have gotten off BC a few months ago instead of finishing up the pill packs :brat: Ah well, it'll sort itself out eventually. I bought a 20 pack of OPK's on amazon so at least i will know when i'm the most fertile! Bring on the :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex: :spermy: !!


Many have already heard from facebook but one of my close friends since grade school passed away on Saturday :( Brittany was diagnosed with a brain tumor when she was 17 and the doctors told her she only had a year to live :sad1: She far surpassed their expectations and was 22 when she passed away. The funeral is on friday and i wouldn't feel right if i didn't go... but it's a 5 hour trip! OH said that he would drive us tomorrow night (so i can tend to the baby in the backseat when needed...) and we are going to stay at a motel until the funeral friday. It's going to be nice to see some people i haven't seen in a long time, i just wish it was under better circumstances :cry:


----------



## babynewbie

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> TMI: I'm bleeding again :( It's still very irregular... I feel like I have AF every other week which doesn't make any sense! I wish I would have gotten off BC a few months ago instead of finishing up the pill packs :brat: Ah well, it'll sort itself out eventually. I bought a 20 pack of OPK's on amazon so at least i will know when i'm the most fertile! Bring on the :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex: :spermy: !!
> 
> 
> Many have already heard from facebook but one of my close friends since grade school passed away on Saturday :( Brittany was diagnosed with a brain tumor when she was 17 and the doctors told her she only had a year to live :sad1: She far surpassed their expectations and was 22 when she passed away. The funeral is on friday and i wouldn't feel right if i didn't go... but it's a 5 hour trip! OH said that he would drive us tomorrow night (so i can tend to the baby in the backseat when needed...) and we are going to stay at a motel until the funeral friday. It's going to be nice to see some people i haven't seen in a long time, i just wish it was under better circumstances :cry:

Sorry about your friend hun :hugs: its sad when people so young pass away :( but it sounds like she was a great fighter and battled through as much as she could. I hope the funeral goes ok :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> Many have already heard from facebook but one of my close friends since grade school passed away on Saturday :( Brittany was diagnosed with a brain tumor when she was 17 and the doctors told her she only had a year to live :sad1: She far surpassed their expectations and was 22 when she passed away. The funeral is on friday and i wouldn't feel right if i didn't go... but it's a 5 hour trip! OH said that he would drive us tomorrow night (so i can tend to the baby in the backseat when needed...) and we are going to stay at a motel until the funeral friday. It's going to be nice to see some people i haven't seen in a long time, i just wish it was under better circumstances :cry:

How tragic ~ So young ~ So wrong :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Kelly so sorry to hear your news... :hugs:

And iHeartbaby, your news also- I read about it on FB, and it's really tragic.

Seems to be a week of bad news. My sister's friend was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of years ago and underwent treatment successfully- she's been clear for a little over 2 years. But she just found out it's back and in her lymph system. It's not curable. She's just 34 and has a little 4 year old. Even though she's not my friend, I know her, and she's the loveliest girl (and her husband is the sweetest). Really struggling to get my head around it all, tbh, and even made me think "what's the point of anything" and "do I really want to be bringing a baby into a world where this can happen". The poor little boy, the poor husband. When I was a teenager, my neighbour died of cervical cancer at about that age too (the doc 'forgot' to refer her following her smear test when it came back abnormal...), leaving an 18 month old...

iHeartbaby, re your cycles, when I came off the pill before (10 years ago at the end of a relationship), I had almost constant bleeding for 6 months and they put me back on a different pill to regulate (I wasn't TTC so was fine)- I spoke with my doc earlier this year about it in anticipation of TTC, and she said it doesn't mean that it would be affecting your fertility and that you would have a problem conceiving if this happened again. She said they can give you pills to reduce the amount of blood you pass if it's heavy. I've been lucky this time and haven't experienced this problem- so far its been about 4 months, so think I'm safe...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Anyone know anything about soy isoflavones?


----------



## KellyC75

How awful anniepie & with a young Daughter too :nope:


----------



## babyb54

I think my DH is tired of all the :sex: lol. He turned me down at lunch. :huh: I know I shouldn't read into it too much, but I really felt rejected over this! :neutral:

...stupid boys.

I think the worst part is that I think I'm coming up on O and now I just feel blergh about sex. He probably won't try to initiate.. I'm afraid to try again... :dohh:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> I think my DH is tired of all the :sex: lol. He turned me down at lunch. :huh: I know I shouldn't read into it too much, but I really felt rejected over this! :neutral:
> 
> ...stupid boys.
> 
> I think the worst part is that I think I'm coming up on O and now I just feel blergh about sex. He probably won't try to initiate.. I'm afraid to try again... :dohh:

sorry hun try and make it exciting new langeree or even some candles and whip cream... dont know just a thought.


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> I think my DH is tired of all the :sex: lol. He turned me down at lunch. :huh: I know I shouldn't read into it too much, but I really felt rejected over this! :neutral:
> 
> ...stupid boys.
> 
> I think the worst part is that I think I'm coming up on O and now I just feel blergh about sex. He probably won't try to initiate.. I'm afraid to try again... :dohh:

No, you shouldnt read too much into it, but mayby talk to him about how you feel....:hugs:

Try not to get too into TTC (I know easier said than done when you are) But I think that its sometimes takes the spark out & also, stress/worry can make you take longer :dust:

Im having the opposite problem right now ~ Cant stand the thought of :sex: & so DH thinks thats it for 9months! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

I try to keep the TTC aspect to myself. Even if I'm thinking of it like a check mark I don't let DH know. :haha: But at lunch I was just genuinely in the mood! :dohh:

Your poor DH.. I know how he feels! hahaha! Naw, isn't it common in the first tri to be uninterested, and then it picks back up in second tri? FX for your DH! :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

anniepie said:


> Kelly so sorry to hear your news... :hugs:
> 
> And iHeartbaby, your news also- I read about it on FB, and it's really tragic.
> 
> Seems to be a week of bad news. My sister's friend was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of years ago and underwent treatment successfully- she's been clear for a little over 2 years. But she just found out it's back and in her lymph system. It's not curable. She's just 34 and has a little 4 year old. Even though she's not my friend, I know her, and she's the loveliest girl (and her husband is the sweetest). Really struggling to get my head around it all, tbh, and even made me think "what's the point of anything" and "do I really want to be bringing a baby into a world where this can happen". The poor little boy, the poor husband. When I was a teenager, my neighbour died of cervical cancer at about that age too (the doc 'forgot' to refer her following her smear test when it came back abnormal...), leaving an 18 month old...
> 
> iHeartbaby, re your cycles, when I came off the pill before (10 years ago at the end of a relationship), I had almost constant bleeding for 6 months and they put me back on a different pill to regulate (I wasn't TTC so was fine)- I spoke with my doc earlier this year about it in anticipation of TTC, and she said it doesn't mean that it would be affecting your fertility and that you would have a problem conceiving if this happened again. She said they can give you pills to reduce the amount of blood you pass if it's heavy. I've been lucky this time and haven't experienced this problem- so far its been about 4 months, so think I'm safe...

Omg thaaank you for that info... i feel so much better hearing that! I was so worried it was going to take me months and months to conceive at the rate that i've been bleeding! I need to hug you :hugs: :hugs: :)

I'm sorry to hear about your sisters friend though, that's so sad! I feel for her family :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm sorry about the loss of your friend, iHeartbaby#1. 

And anniepie, that is such sad news about your sister's friend.

:hug:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> TMI: I'm bleeding again :( It's still very irregular... I feel like I have AF every other week which doesn't make any sense! I wish I would have gotten off BC a few months ago instead of finishing up the pill packs :brat: Ah well, it'll sort itself out eventually. I bought a 20 pack of OPK's on amazon so at least i will know when i'm the most fertile! Bring on the :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex: :spermy: !!
> 
> 
> Many have already heard from facebook but one of my close friends since grade school passed away on Saturday :( Brittany was diagnosed with a brain tumor when she was 17 and the doctors told her she only had a year to live :sad1: She far surpassed their expectations and was 22 when she passed away. The funeral is on friday and i wouldn't feel right if i didn't go... but it's a 5 hour trip! OH said that he would drive us tomorrow night (so i can tend to the baby in the backseat when needed...) and we are going to stay at a motel until the funeral friday. It's going to be nice to see some people i haven't seen in a long time, i just wish it was under better circumstances :cry:

Yay on the OPK's! :dust: Again so sorry to hear of your friend. I hope you have a safe trip to the funeral. :hugs:


anniepie said:


> Kelly so sorry to hear your news... :hugs:
> 
> And iHeartbaby, your news also- I read about it on FB, and it's really tragic.
> 
> Seems to be a week of bad news. My sister's friend was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of years ago and underwent treatment successfully- she's been clear for a little over 2 years. But she just found out it's back and in her lymph system. It's not curable. She's just 34 and has a little 4 year old. Even though she's not my friend, I know her, and she's the loveliest girl (and her husband is the sweetest). Really struggling to get my head around it all, tbh, and even made me think "what's the point of anything" and "do I really want to be bringing a baby into a world where this can happen". The poor little boy, the poor husband. When I was a teenager, my neighbour died of cervical cancer at about that age too (the doc 'forgot' to refer her following her smear test when it came back abnormal...), leaving an 18 month old...
> 
> iHeartbaby, re your cycles, when I came off the pill before (10 years ago at the end of a relationship), I had almost constant bleeding for 6 months and they put me back on a different pill to regulate (I wasn't TTC so was fine)- I spoke with my doc earlier this year about it in anticipation of TTC, and she said it doesn't mean that it would be affecting your fertility and that you would have a problem conceiving if this happened again. She said they can give you pills to reduce the amount of blood you pass if it's heavy. I've been lucky this time and haven't experienced this problem- so far its been about 4 months, so think I'm safe...

It seems there is just too many cancer stories on this thread :( Why can't the find a 100% effective cure already? :hugs: to everyone!!!


Mrs Gibbo said:


> Anyone know anything about soy isoflavones?

I know I've heard a lot of people say they take it. :haha: but that's about it! No help from me :blush:


babyb54 said:


> I think my DH is tired of all the :sex: lol. He turned me down at lunch. :huh: I know I shouldn't read into it too much, but I really felt rejected over this! :neutral:
> 
> ...stupid boys.
> 
> I think the worst part is that I think I'm coming up on O and now I just feel blergh about sex. He probably won't try to initiate.. I'm afraid to try again... :dohh:

I always feel rejected when DH isn't in the mood. I guess it's because we just think of guys as always wanting to :sex: and when they don't we automatically think "is it me" "why doesn't he want it" and so on... When you get closer to O just get fiesty LOL! You may have to do a little more work but hey if it gets you those :spermy: :rofl:


Well I've started babysitting this week. She's 6 months old and her dad works with DH. I only watch her for a few hours to cover the lapse between her mom and dad's shifts. He works until 4:30pm and she goes in at 2:00pm. Their LO is absolutely adorable... such a smiley happy little girl!!!

DH and I have also been looking for a more kid friendly vehicle. I have a 4 dr car which is supposed to be kid friendly but quite frankly it's a pain the butt! I want an SUV or a 4 dr truck that's easier and roomier for LO's. So the search is on!!! Plus if we buy me something now we can take advantage of a credit on sales tax since we just sold DH's car as well! :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Just wanted to leave some :hugs: for everyone else with losses this week :( 
OH and I finally got to REALLY talk about it today. He doesn't seem to hurt by the loss but that doesn't surprise me to to much I know he's hurt by it but we also have different views on when a baby is a baby and has a hard time really feeling it as a loss I guess. Its hard to know that but he did say he was on board to try again when we get the all clear. I guess he talked to his buddies about it at work and he thinks to is now better then just one. There taking him out to the bar on friday... I am guessing maybe he is more upset then he lets me see? That would be like him. Athena has been a little princess about everything. I have been SOOO sick as well and shes always so good and patient with me when I don't feel good. She is such a caring person. I feel bad we still go do things like we went out this morning to play but it's 93 degrees farenheit here so didn't get to play for two long. But its cute she knows where the water is and she keeps bringing it to me and she keeps bringing out her fake doctor supplies and taking my temperature and feeling my four head. Then she looks at the thermometer all serious and goes hmmm not good seventy eight! Then says mommy drink up and she has a fake medicine syringe she makes me pretend to take... Apparently 78 is way to high a temperature. She really does cheer me up. Feeling better today but haven't been able to eat anything so its been making me shakey and what not. Waiting for Athena to wake up from her nap now then we will have a snack then she will help me make spaghetti because she loves to help with it. I hope you all are having a good day. 

Babyb54 I hope OH gets back in the mood quickly. He's probably just tired :) 
KellyC75 I was the same way till about 15 weeks then I got more in the mood then ever before till about 28 weeks then it went back to being a chore haha. Everyone is so different with there pregnancies and sex drives its weird.


----------



## kellysays2u

> Well I've started babysitting this week. She's 6 months old and her dad works with DH. I only watch her for a few hours to cover the lapse between her mom and dad's shifts. He works until 4:30pm and she goes in at 2:00pm. Their LO is absolutely adorable... such a smiley happy little girl!!!
> 
> DH and I have also been looking for a more kid friendly vehicle. I have a 4 dr car which is supposed to be kid friendly but quite frankly it's a pain the butt! I want an SUV or a 4 dr truck that's easier and roomier for LO's. So the search is on!!! Plus if we buy me something now we can take advantage of a credit on sales tax since we just sold DH's car as well! :happydance:

That must be fun to be babysitting. An old friend from HS works with OH and his gf is pregnant. She's around 30 weeks or so don't remember the exact but I have been asked to baby sit from when he picks OH up to bring him to work to when she gets out once she goes back to work. I am mostly excited to start and have a lot longer to get more excited about starting and not just jealous she still has her baby. I have made her a baby blanket and the mom has been sleeping with it since I gave it to her so its smells like her. I did the same thing with a bunch of Athenas. She would only sleep with those ones it was cute but it meant I had to rotate which ones I slept with too. 

About the car choices. My moms 4 door truck has always been the worst with Athenas car seats. I know not all trucks are the same but her truck and my friends trucks never have really given a whole lot of space for car seats. SUV's have always been perfect but obviously you don't have the benefit of the truck to move things and what not. But SUV's do tend to have a lot of storage in the back. We have a mini van we are trading in for a regular car in December or early Jan. The minivan has been horrible on gas and is just way to big. We have an entire row of seats we just leave in our storage in order to be able to bring things with us and we never have to use them. I know when we get the car we will have some trouble to adjusting but we will be saving enough on gas to make it worth it.


----------



## hakunamatata

WTTer of the Week votes due Friday!!

Also, I'm sorry to announce that I will not be continuing the newsletter. I was going to try to do it every other week instead, but I just haven't been able to come onto bnb as often as I would like. I will try to be online when I can, but unfortunately I can't commit to the newsletter. If someone else wants to take over, the position is open!

Hugs!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I went to my local thrifty shop just to keep my mind off of the whole bfp thing and whats going on with my body. Plus my kiddos are at their grandparents on a sleep over so I actually had some me time. The first area I come to when in the shop is the book section I think ok I might find some cookbooks or something to read to keep my mind off things. First book I see on rack is&#8230; What to Expect when Expecting&#8230;. Im like really is this a joke God? Ok next to it is Your pregnancy week by week&#8230; ok, lol.. then The Very Best Baby Name Book&#8230;.. really is this really suppose to be a sign, because I told my husband If I am pregers I wanted to get these three because I no longer had them. Because when I was prego before I read them like they were all to guide every day. Lol weird and they were only .50 cents each. So ya I bought them. God has a since of humor these days&#8230;


----------



## music81

HK i don't blame u....the newsletter must be v time consuming....although it was a good read, i think most could live without it?!...esp if they get on here regularly

kellysays2u...glad you've had a good chat with your oh xx

sw33rp3a thats v strange coincidence?!...


----------



## music81

baby54 im sure oh will soon perk up....he's prob tired, maybe worried about having to perform?!...guys worry about these things....and we always presume guys want :sex: whenever!

im the one who gets fed up with :sex: but i dont let on to oh...its not him...my anxiety pills take away my libido!....


----------



## mouse_chicky

I think everyone understands, HM. It was so nice of you to do the newsletter for so long, but we'll be okay. ;)

Babyb54, I'm sure your oh will come around. When we were ttc the last time, dh said it felt like a job sometimes. This time he wants to make it more fun, and so do I. He suggested making different nights theme nights. (Use your imagination.) :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> TMI: I'm bleeding again :( It's still very irregular... I feel like I have AF every other week which doesn't make any sense! I wish I would have gotten off BC a few months ago instead of finishing up the pill packs :brat: Ah well, it'll sort itself out eventually. I bought a 20 pack of OPK's on amazon so at least i will know when i'm the most fertile! Bring on the :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex: :spermy: !!
> 
> 
> Many have already heard from facebook but one of my close friends since grade school passed away on Saturday :( Brittany was diagnosed with a brain tumor when she was 17 and the doctors told her she only had a year to live :sad1: She far surpassed their expectations and was 22 when she passed away. The funeral is on friday and i wouldn't feel right if i didn't go... but it's a 5 hour trip! OH said that he would drive us tomorrow night (so i can tend to the baby in the backseat when needed...) and we are going to stay at a motel until the funeral friday. It's going to be nice to see some people i haven't seen in a long time, i just wish it was under better circumstances :cry:

iHeart - I am so sorry about your friend, hope you have a safe trip..:hugs:



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Anyone know anything about soy isoflavones?

I am planning on taking them when we try and concieve. There is a group of girls on here Soy Isoflavones Natures Clomid that have heaps of info, or PM me and I can give you a quick run down.. :)


----------



## babyb54

Thanks for all the support girls! I just had a mini pout. I'm good now. DH and I talked and of course y'all are right. It just feels worse being the woman being rejected because of the stereotype that men always want it.. But he was just tired and wound up from a meeting he'd had before lunch and blah blah. Will try again tonight but no biggie if it doesn't happen. Gotta keep the TTC part of me in check! :haha:

I did...and I'd only tell you girls so don't think anything of me...but I did get a "movie" for us. :blush: I think it'll be a fun way to spice it up. :winkwink: If nothing else it'll totally shock my DH. :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> I went to my local thrifty shop just to keep my mind off of the whole bfp thing and whats going on with my body. Plus my kiddos are at their grandparents on a sleep over so I actually had some me time. The first area I come to when in the shop is the book section I think ok I might find some cookbooks or something to read to keep my mind off things. First book I see on rack is What to Expect when Expecting. Im like really is this a joke God? Ok next to it is Your pregnancy week by week ok, lol.. then The Very Best Baby Name Book.. really is this really suppose to be a sign, because I told my husband If I am pregers I wanted to get these three because I no longer had them. Because when I was prego before I read them like they were all to guide every day. Lol weird and they were only .50 cents each. So ya I bought them. God has a since of humor these days

Gotta be a sign! :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

kellysays2u said:


> Just wanted to leave some :hugs: for everyone else with losses this week :(
> OH and I finally got to REALLY talk about it today. He doesn't seem to hurt by the loss but that doesn't surprise me to to much I know he's hurt by it but we also have different views on when a baby is a baby and has a hard time really feeling it as a loss I guess. Its hard to know that but he did say he was on board to try again when we get the all clear. I guess he talked to his buddies about it at work and he thinks to is now better then just one. There taking him out to the bar on friday... I am guessing maybe he is more upset then he lets me see? That would be like him. Athena has been a little princess about everything. I have been SOOO sick as well and shes always so good and patient with me when I don't feel good. She is such a caring person. I feel bad we still go do things like we went out this morning to play but it's 93 degrees farenheit here so didn't get to play for two long. But its cute she knows where the water is and she keeps bringing it to me and she keeps bringing out her fake doctor supplies and taking my temperature and feeling my four head. Then she looks at the thermometer all serious and goes hmmm not good seventy eight! Then says mommy drink up and she has a fake medicine syringe she makes me pretend to take... Apparently 78 is way to high a temperature. She really does cheer me up. Feeling better today but haven't been able to eat anything so its been making me shakey and what not. Waiting for Athena to wake up from her nap now then we will have a snack then she will help me make spaghetti because she loves to help with it. I hope you all are having a good day.
> 
> Babyb54 I hope OH gets back in the mood quickly. He's probably just tired :)
> KellyC75 I was the same way till about 15 weeks then I got more in the mood then ever before till about 28 weeks then it went back to being a chore haha. Everyone is so different with there pregnancies and sex drives its weird.

I hope you feel better soon! Your daughter sounds adorable!!!!! :)



babyb54 said:


> Thanks for all the support girls! I just had a mini pout. I'm good now. DH and I talked and of course y'all are right. It just feels worse being the woman being rejected because of the stereotype that men always want it.. But he was just tired and wound up from a meeting he'd had before lunch and blah blah. Will try again tonight but no biggie if it doesn't happen. Gotta keep the TTC part of me in check! :haha:
> 
> I did...and I'd only tell you girls so don't think anything of me...but I did get a "movie" for us. :blush: I think it'll be a fun way to spice it up. :winkwink: If nothing else it'll totally shock my DH. :rofl:

Enjoy! :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

LOL! "Enjoy" That's like when you buy condoms and the cashier says to have a good night.. hahaha.


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Thanks for all the support girls! I just had a mini pout. I'm good now. DH and I talked and of course y'all are right. It just feels worse being the woman being rejected because of the stereotype that men always want it.. But he was just tired and wound up from a meeting he'd had before lunch and blah blah. Will try again tonight but no biggie if it doesn't happen. Gotta keep the TTC part of me in check! :haha:
> 
> I did...and I'd only tell you girls so don't think anything of me...but I did get a "movie" for us. :blush: I think it'll be a fun way to spice it up. :winkwink: If nothing else it'll totally shock my DH. :rofl:

We live within walking distance of the biggest 'adult entertainment' shop in town. :winkwink: Did I mention it's open 24 hrs? :blush: A movie should spice things up, for sure! 

Hmm... now I wanna go shopping. :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

kellysays2u said:


> Well I've started babysitting this week. She's 6 months old and her dad works with DH. I only watch her for a few hours to cover the lapse between her mom and dad's shifts. He works until 4:30pm and she goes in at 2:00pm. Their LO is absolutely adorable... such a smiley happy little girl!!!
> 
> DH and I have also been looking for a more kid friendly vehicle. I have a 4 dr car which is supposed to be kid friendly but quite frankly it's a pain the butt! I want an SUV or a 4 dr truck that's easier and roomier for LO's. So the search is on!!! Plus if we buy me something now we can take advantage of a credit on sales tax since we just sold DH's car as well! :happydance:
> 
> That must be fun to be babysitting. An old friend from HS works with OH and his gf is pregnant. She's around 30 weeks or so don't remember the exact but I have been asked to baby sit from when he picks OH up to bring him to work to when she gets out once she goes back to work. I am mostly excited to start and have a lot longer to get more excited about starting and not just jealous she still has her baby. I have made her a baby blanket and the mom has been sleeping with it since I gave it to her so its smells like her. I did the same thing with a bunch of Athenas. She would only sleep with those ones it was cute but it meant I had to rotate which ones I slept with too.
> 
> About the car choices. My moms 4 door truck has always been the worst with Athenas car seats. I know not all trucks are the same but her truck and my friends trucks never have really given a whole lot of space for car seats. SUV's have always been perfect but obviously you don't have the benefit of the truck to move things and what not. But SUV's do tend to have a lot of storage in the back. We have a mini van we are trading in for a regular car in December or early Jan. The minivan has been horrible on gas and is just way to big. We have an entire row of seats we just leave in our storage in order to be able to bring things with us and we never have to use them. I know when we get the car we will have some trouble to adjusting but we will be saving enough on gas to make it worth it.Click to expand...

Thanks for the car info... next vehicle we buy we're going to bring a carseat with us I think. LOL! I think we've decided to wait a bit longer. It turns out the vehicle we were looking at is notorious for having bad transmissions. So we're going to wait until we can afford the one we really want!!! 



hakunamatata said:


> WTTer of the Week votes due Friday!!
> 
> Also, I'm sorry to announce that I will not be continuing the newsletter. I was going to try to do it every other week instead, but I just haven't been able to come onto bnb as often as I would like. I will try to be online when I can, but unfortunately I can't commit to the newsletter. If someone else wants to take over, the position is open!
> 
> Hugs!!!! :hugs:

:hugs: We appreciate all you have done so far HK! =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


babyb54 said:


> Thanks for all the support girls! I just had a mini pout. I'm good now. DH and I talked and of course y'all are right. It just feels worse being the woman being rejected because of the stereotype that men always want it.. But he was just tired and wound up from a meeting he'd had before lunch and blah blah. Will try again tonight but no biggie if it doesn't happen. Gotta keep the TTC part of me in check! :haha:
> 
> I did...and I'd only tell you girls so don't think anything of me...but I did get a "movie" for us. :blush: I think it'll be a fun way to spice it up. :winkwink: If nothing else it'll totally shock my DH. :rofl:

Glad things are better! :happydance: Just wanted to share a bit of info on your "movie." Anyone with What to Expect Before You're Expecting refer to pg 104!!! :book: It states that *"Researchers have found that when men watch a scene with sexual content right before making love, the sperm they produce is higher quality."*


babyb54 said:


> LOL! "Enjoy" That's like when you buy condoms and the cashier says to have a good night.. hahaha.

:rofl: The last time DH and I bought condoms together the cashier said "Looks like somebody's anxious to get home tonight" followed by a laugh! DH and I just looked at each other like "really" that's really what he had to say!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> We live within walking distance of the biggest 'adult entertainment' shop in town. :winkwink: Did I mention it's open 24 hrs? :blush: A movie should spice things up, for sure!
> 
> Hmm... now I wanna go shopping. :haha:

Yessss, I'm not the only one!! 



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Glad things are better! :happydance: Just wanted to share a bit of info on your "movie." Anyone with What to Expect Before You're Expecting refer to pg 104!!! :book: It states that *"Researchers have found that when men watch a scene with sexual content right before making love, the sperm they produce is higher quality."*

Oh SNAP! Thanks for the info! Now not only is it more fun, but better for baby makin' too! :happydance:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> :rofl: The last time DH and I bought condoms together the cashier said "Looks like somebody's anxious to get home tonight" followed by a laugh! DH and I just looked at each other like "really" that's really what he had to say!!! :rofl:

:rofl: !!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yall are hilarious!!!!! made me :rofl:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Me too, i needed that :rofl: I love you all :cloud9:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Kelly - Yeah i definitely think that type of loss is different for men. They don't get to feel the same love and nurture for a little life growing inside of them like we do...but you're right it doesn't mean he doesn't feel a strong sense of loss in his own way. I'm glad he's still on board with TTC and i will be wishing you both a sticky, healthy little bean when the time comes! :hugs: Oh and i just want to say that Athena is the most adorable little thing!!! Sounds like she's taking such good care of her mommy too, bless her xxx

HM - Aww hun don't feel bad about the newsletter. We are so greatful for all you've done and it must have been a lot of work! Hope you still bless us with your lovely presence from time to time when you can :)


----------



## trgirl308

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
Baby54 hope you a goooooood night! :)


----------



## babynewbie

kellysays2u said:


> Just wanted to leave some :hugs: for everyone else with losses this week :(
> OH and I finally got to REALLY talk about it today. He doesn't seem to hurt by the loss but that doesn't surprise me to to much I know he's hurt by it but we also have different views on when a baby is a baby and has a hard time really feeling it as a loss I guess. Its hard to know that but he did say he was on board to try again when we get the all clear. I guess he talked to his buddies about it at work and he thinks to is now better then just one. There taking him out to the bar on friday... I am guessing maybe he is more upset then he lets me see? That would be like him. Athena has been a little princess about everything. I have been SOOO sick as well and shes always so good and patient with me when I don't feel good. She is such a caring person. I feel bad we still go do things like we went out this morning to play but it's 93 degrees farenheit here so didn't get to play for two long. But its cute she knows where the water is and she keeps bringing it to me and she keeps bringing out her fake doctor supplies and taking my temperature and feeling my four head. Then she looks at the thermometer all serious and goes hmmm not good seventy eight! Then says mommy drink up and she has a fake medicine syringe she makes me pretend to take... Apparently 78 is way to high a temperature. She really does cheer me up. Feeling better today but haven't been able to eat anything so its been making me shakey and what not. Waiting for Athena to wake up from her nap now then we will have a snack then she will help me make spaghetti because she loves to help with it. I hope you all are having a good day.
> 
> Babyb54 I hope OH gets back in the mood quickly. He's probably just tired :)
> KellyC75 I was the same way till about 15 weeks then I got more in the mood then ever before till about 28 weeks then it went back to being a chore haha. Everyone is so different with there pregnancies and sex drives its weird.

Aww bless Athena looking after you with her doctors toys :) she sounds like such a sweetie!




hakunamatata said:


> WTTer of the Week votes due Friday!!
> 
> Also, I'm sorry to announce that I will not be continuing the newsletter. I was going to try to do it every other week instead, but I just haven't been able to come onto bnb as often as I would like. I will try to be online when I can, but unfortunately I can't commit to the newsletter. If someone else wants to take over, the position is open!
> 
> Hugs!!!! :hugs:

Dont worry about it hun we totally understand, thanks so much for doing it up until now, your a star :hugs:




BabyMaybe917 said:


> Just wanted to share a bit of info on your "movie." Anyone with What to Expect Before You're Expecting refer to pg 104!!! :book: It states that *"Researchers have found that when men watch a scene with sexual content right before making love, the sperm they produce is higher quality."*

Interestingggg..... :winkwink: :lol:


----------



## hakunamatata

kellysays2u said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Had a bad trip to the doctors earlier. Nothing wrong with me, just a bit of a downer :cry: The story's in my journal :(
> 
> Sorry to hear Mrs. Gibbo. :hugs:
> I had a crap appt as well. Pregnancy was a confirmed loss. :cry::angel:
> They scanned really quick but I didn't look as I already knew there was nothing... You could kind of tell by how the doctors were looking and I was bleeding and didn't "feel" pregnant at all she said there was a sac and a "structure" but no heartbeat. I can only think the "structure" must have been the fetal pole. She said my cervix was opening though so I should not need another D&C but will still have to go back in 2 weeks to double check. I am in a daze really. I just want to go to bed and sleep for a really long time. She did bloods but she also said she is pretty sure I have an infection in my lymphnodes is positive I have an ear infection and believes I either have strep or strep and mono so she is not sure how much the tests would tell them except for hormone levels not being right. She said we should wait on trying though and she will get more tests done. She gave me a prescription for antidepressants if I want them as I was on them all throughout HS until I lost my insurance and she thinks that I might need them but is leaving it up to me. I don't know if I will take them or not though.
> Athena is napping now so I think I may go lay down with her. I need some cuddles with my princess. She is really the only one that makes any of it remotely ok... I haven't told anyone else besides OH yet and will probably keep it that way. I might tell my friend Katie because she will figure it out but I don't really want to hear everyone's opinions and thoughts right now. I just want to be alone with my princess and OH. I like my little bubble its comforting. You ladies and my bubble are the only people I really talk to about anythign and everything! How sad is that? I know its not always that way but when things get back I like to kind of sink into my family and my friendship with katie. And you ladies are all wonderfully supportive no matter what and I can just scroll down if I don't like a comment... Although i don't think anyone here would do that....
> But I am going to go I am falling asleep again and crying again and really need to start dinner as well. So should probably nap now.
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day and I hope to see some positive BFP's very soon ladies. I might be a tad bit envious but its nice to see that deserving wonderful people can have positive BFP's. Right now I only see women who I don't feel should be pregnant having sticky BFP's :( So :dust::dust::dust: Go get that :spermy::spermy::spermy: ladies!
> 
> And smilies let me add a little humor to today...Click to expand...

:cry:

:hugs:

I'm so sorry, Kelly.


----------



## hakunamatata

Update!

DH and I were DTD last night, and as always, we started w/ no BC. He asked me if I wanted him to give me a baby :rofl: If we were to get a BFP right away, it would mean an April baby, which would put me at my job just short of a year in terms of maternity benefits. So we are still waiting. And discussing. He is 99% sure he wants kids, and right now I'm about 75% sure. Leaning more toward yes but still have a gut feeling of "wait!!!!!!" Except it doesn't make sense to wait when you're 31. So I don't know. We'll see.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> Update!
> 
> DH and I were DTD last night, and as always, we started w/ no BC. He asked me if I wanted him to give me a baby :rofl: If we were to get a BFP right away, it would mean an April baby, which would put me at my job just short of a year in terms of maternity benefits. So we are still waiting. And discussing. He is 99% sure he wants kids, and right now I'm about 75% sure. Leaning more toward yes but still have a gut feeling of "wait!!!!!!" Except it doesn't make sense to wait when you're 31. So I don't know. We'll see.

keeping my figures crossed for you


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> Update!
> 
> DH and I were DTD last night, and as always, we started w/ no BC. He asked me if I wanted him to give me a baby :rofl: If we were to get a BFP right away, it would mean an April baby, which would put me at my job just short of a year in terms of maternity benefits. So we are still waiting. And discussing. He is 99% sure he wants kids, and right now I'm about 75% sure. Leaning more toward yes but still have a gut feeling of "wait!!!!!!" Except it doesn't make sense to wait when you're 31. So I don't know. We'll see.

I always thought having a baby in April would be ideal, especially if it were a girl. April's birthstone are diamonds, so you know she'd be the ultimate princess. :blush: We decided to still wait a bit too, but probably longer than you will. BUT! The discussions we have about babies now are so much more relaxed and enjoyable. We don't fight about it anymore, which is AWESOME!


----------



## babyb54

GIRLS! I have ewcm! :haha: tmi, I know.. but I'm so excited! Gotta be getting close! OPK was darker than it'd ever been, but still negative.. but then, it'd also only been about 2.5 hours since I'd peed and I'd been drinking water all morning.. so, maybe that screwed it up? Going to test again this afternoon after work.. don't know how I'll go 4 hours without peeing though! When I know I can't, I NEED to! hahaha...

Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> Update!
> 
> DH and I were DTD last night, and as always, we started w/ no BC. He asked me *if I wanted him to give me a baby* :rofl: If we were to get a BFP right away, it would mean an April baby, which would put me at my job just short of a year in terms of maternity benefits. So we are still waiting. And discussing. He is 99% sure he wants kids, and right now I'm about 75% sure. Leaning more toward yes but still have a gut feeling of "wait!!!!!!" Except it doesn't make sense to wait when you're 31. So I don't know. We'll see.

:rofl: Like he already has the egg fertilized and everything and just needs to "deposit" it for ya. "Just let me know, k? Cause I got this thing locked and loaded!!"


----------



## babyb54

PS- If O _is_ imminent; I'll be testing ON our anniversary! :cloud9: Wouldn't a BFP just be the best gift ever?!


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> PS- If O _is_ imminent; I'll be testing ON our anniversary! :cloud9: Wouldn't a BFP just be the best gift ever?!

Now THAT would be the best anniversary present EVER EVER EVER!!! :cloud9: Oooo PMA and FX'd for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> WTTer of the Week votes due Friday!!
> 
> Also, I'm sorry to announce that I will not be continuing the newsletter. I was going to try to do it every other week instead, but I just haven't been able to come onto bnb as often as I would like. I will try to be online when I can, but unfortunately I can't commit to the newsletter. If someone else wants to take over, the position is open!
> 
> Hugs!!!! :hugs:

I dont blame you at all ~ Thanks for taking the time to do the previous ones :flower:

My vote for WTT'r of the week is the same as last week hakunamatata :winkwink:


----------



## MackMomma8

KellyC75 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> WTTer of the Week votes due Friday!!
> 
> Also, I'm sorry to announce that I will not be continuing the newsletter. I was going to try to do it every other week instead, but I just haven't been able to come onto bnb as often as I would like. I will try to be online when I can, but unfortunately I can't commit to the newsletter. If someone else wants to take over, the position is open!
> 
> Hugs!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I dont blame you at all ~ Thanks for taking the time to do the previous ones :flower:
> 
> My vote for WTT'r of the week is the same as last week hakunamatata :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ditto and ditto. :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

babyb54 said:


> PS- If O _is_ imminent; I'll be testing ON our anniversary! :cloud9: Wouldn't a BFP just be the best gift ever?!

Aww that would be lovely :cloud9: fingers crossed!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh goodness!! :blush:

I love you guys. 

Babyb you made me laugh.


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Update!
> 
> DH and I were DTD last night, and as always, we started w/ no BC. He asked me *if I wanted him to give me a baby* :rofl: If we were to get a BFP right away, it would mean an April baby, which would put me at my job just short of a year in terms of maternity benefits. So we are still waiting. And discussing. He is 99% sure he wants kids, and right now I'm about 75% sure. Leaning more toward yes but still have a gut feeling of "wait!!!!!!" Except it doesn't make sense to wait when you're 31. So I don't know. We'll see.
> 
> :rofl: Like he already has the egg fertilized and everything and just needs to "deposit" it for ya. "Just let me know, k? Cause I got this thing locked and loaded!!"Click to expand...

Or, he might think he has super-sperm, like mind does. :rofl: He honestly and truly believes that the first time we DTD w/o a condom during my fertile time, one of his super-swimmers is gonna hone in on that eggy like a heat-seaking missile. :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Mine too! Except my DH ignores the idea of a fertile window entirely. He thinks that any time without protection = pregnant. I think he thinks his sperm just live forever, waiting.. that or they just swim up and grab an egg even if I haven't ovulated. :rofl: "Oh, no egg yet? Well, I guess we gotta go get it, boys!!"


----------



## MackMomma8

:rofl: Seriously, do men know ANYTHING? :rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Well DH knows I'm fertile right now but yeah a bit optimistic haha


----------



## babynewbie

Our TTC date has changed again! :happydance: Ive explained more in my journal but basically after next week the condoms are going in the bin and we are going to be properly TTC! :yipee:


----------



## KellyC75

Yey! ~ :wohoo:

Good luck & lots of :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Can anyone recommend somewhere online to get ovulation tests from? Never used any before so dont have a clue which are the best or wheres best to get them x


----------



## Miss Redknob

babynewbie said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere online to get ovulation tests from? Never used any before so dont have a clue which are the best or wheres best to get them x

I got mine off ebay (oracle fertility, there is a photo of a lady holding her belly) I found them quite good, but I use a Clearblue Fertility Monitor now..Good Luck..


----------



## babynewbie

Thank you ill have a look for those in a bit :)


----------



## babyb54

I got mine from Amazon, but not sure if they'll carry the same products for US and UK. My cheapies are Wondfo. I've read really good things about em (haven't gotten my + yet, so not particularly fond of them myself quite yet :haha:)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I got mine from ebay too, they're the One Step ones from here

Haven't used them yet though.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babynewbie said:


> Our TTC date has changed again! :happydance: Ive explained more in my journal but basically after next week the condoms are going in the bin and we are going to be properly TTC! :yipee:

Congrats!!! How exciting!!! :dust: :happydance:


KellyC75 said:


> Yey! ~ :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck & lots of :dust:

I've just noticed your baby is just over 10 weeks now!!! How awesome!!! :happydance:

I got my OPK's from here... conception pack I read about a lot of people using the site from the other forums so that's why I chose these! They arrived within a few days by mail too :)

I've posted in my journal but in summary... I'm having a great day!!! I weighed myself and I've now lost 50 lbs! Also, 1 month until TTC for us. :yipee:


----------



## MackMomma8

babynewbie said:


> Our TTC date has changed again! :happydance: Ive explained more in my journal but basically after next week the condoms are going in the bin and we are going to be properly TTC! :yipee:

Exciting!!! :dust: :happydance: :dust: 



babyb54 said:



> I got mine from Amazon, but not sure if they'll carry the same products for US and UK. My cheapies are Wondfo. I've read really good things about em (haven't gotten my + yet, so not particularly fond of them myself quite yet :haha:)

I got some of the Wondfo ones too, last month, before we pushed TTC back... :dohh: Babyb, you should let us know when you get your 1st + with them!! I read a lot of good things about them too, and they are SOOOO cheap!!


----------



## babynewbie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Our TTC date has changed again! :happydance: Ive explained more in my journal but basically after next week the condoms are going in the bin and we are going to be properly TTC! :yipee:
> 
> Congrats!!! How exciting!!! :dust: :happydance:
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Yey! ~ :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck & lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I've just noticed your baby is just over 10 weeks now!!! How awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> I got my OPK's from here... conception pack I read about a lot of people using the site from the other forums so that's why I chose these! They arrived within a few days by mail too :)
> 
> I've posted in my journal but in summary... I'm having a great day!!! I weighed myself and I've now lost 50 lbs! Also, 1 month until TTC for us. :yipee:Click to expand...

Well done you on the weight loss! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I've just noticed your baby is just over 10 weeks now!!! How awesome!!! :happydance:
> 
> I got my OPK's from here... conception pack I read about a lot of people using the site from the other forums so that's why I chose these! They arrived within a few days by mail too :)
> 
> I've posted in my journal but in summary... I'm having a great day!!! I weighed myself and I've now lost 50 lbs! Also, 1 month until TTC for us. :yipee:

50 lbs???? That's amazing!! Great job!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Great job Babymaybe!!

So I think I'm NTNP. :winkwink:


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> Great job Babymaybe!!
> 
> So I think I'm NTNP. :winkwink:

YEEESSSS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yay!!!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

babynewbie said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere online to get ovulation tests from? Never used any before so dont have a clue which are the best or wheres best to get them x

I got a 20 pack off amazon... seemed pricey to me at first but i had a look around and it's pretty average. I love the smiley face concept :) 
https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-20-Packaging/dp/B002VLYAOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311362951&sr=8-1 
No positive for me yet either but i just started!



hakunamatata said:


> Great job Babymaybe!!
> 
> So I think I'm NTNP. :winkwink:

yayyyy!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey girls, dumb question but when should I POAS? Next week???


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

hakunamatata said:


> Hey girls, dumb question but when should I POAS? Next week???

O. M. G. !!!!!!!!!!!

When are you due AF? Test a few days before if you have a FRER but don't be sad if it doesn't show. just keep trying :wohoo:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and I have ewcm... Wouldn't it be crazy if I end up with a BFP?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

You must!! You deserve it soooooo much!


----------



## MackMomma8

No, it wouldn't be crazy... it'd be fate!! :winkwink:

I would start POAS at 8dpo with FRERs... but that's just me and my POAS addiction talking. :haha:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

Ooooohhh I hope so!!!! :yipee: Good luck Chick!!

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I had to laugh the other day, I was stalking a thread and one lady said "I'd pee on anything" :rofl:


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I get really depressed with BFN's :dohh: :( So i will probably end up waiting until way past due :haha:


----------



## babyb54

BabyMaybe - WOW! Congrats on the incredible weight loss!!!!

HK - :wohoo:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay HM! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think everyone on this thread would be sooo very delighted if you were next HM, we all love you very much and would be as happy for you as if it was ourselves :hugs:
Now. GET TO WORK! :sex:


----------



## babyb54

iHeartbaby#1 said:


> I get really depressed with BFN's :dohh: :( So i will probably end up waiting until way past due :haha:

I'm getting depressed with every negative opk, so I can only imagine what a bfn is going to feel like. :dohh: I'm actually looking forward to tww so I can stop these damn tests every day! haha


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> iHeartbaby#1 said:
> 
> 
> I get really depressed with BFN's :dohh: :( So i will probably end up waiting until way past due :haha:
> 
> I'm getting depressed with every negative opk, so I can only imagine what a bfn is going to feel like. :dohh: I'm actually looking forward to tww so I can stop these damn tests every day! hahaClick to expand...

sorry hun it will be there, thats how i feel when i test with hpt


----------



## KellyC75

:dust: HM :dust:


----------



## pixie23

I'm 20 dpo and CD34, still no signs of AF yet, last cycle was 37 days, but I had crapming from about CD28 on which I have not had this month - I was really crampy around ovulation this month and for a week and a half past ovulation. I have a bit of testing anxiety because it breaks my heart to read a bfn, so I'm going to keep on waiting to test again, the last time I tested was sunday.

HM I would wait to test until 10dpo because that is when women realisticly start to get bfps, though the majority will still take longer to test positive.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie23 said:


> I'm 20 dpo and CD34, still no signs of AF yet, last cycle was 37 days, but I had crapming from about CD28 on which I have not had this month - I was really crampy around ovulation this month and for a week and a half past ovulation. I have a bit of testing anxiety because it breaks my heart to read a bfn, so I'm going to keep on waiting to test again, the last time I tested was sunday.
> 
> HM I would wait to test until 10dpo because that is when women realisticly start to get bfps, though the majority will still take longer to test positive.

pixie we are both on 20dpo. thas funny good luck with yours hun hope its a bfp.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well ok my turn to :cry:the :witch:just got me. but now i now what to expect anything next time. all i can do is smile that i know my pluming still works and can fluctuate. i have faith that next month will be my month. thanks for all those whom have stuck with my crazyness. lol. promise no symptom spotting this cycle i cant handle it. lol.


----------



## babyb54

So sorry Sweetpea. :( :hug: At least you're not in limbo anymore.. onward and upward! FX for this cycle!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i know right!!! rather move forward than be floating no were. lol. glad i didnt go to doctors and get told um its on its way relax lol.


----------



## kellysays2u

Sw33tp3a sorry to here the witch got you but at least now you can start trying again and not be stuck not knowing. Fingers crossed and Sticky Bean Dust to you for this cycle! 

So ladies I am being sent back to my reproductive endocrinologist that I saw when I was younger and they said that she should do tests now. I am hoping to get answers for the repeated losses but know that sometimes there is know answer. She said me being sick might have just been to much stress on my body this time as well because I do have multiple infections that I have been fighting. Makes me wish I had been to the doctor sooner but at the same time anywhere else I look says being sick will never make you miscarry so I don't know. 
On a couple of good notes I got a call from my best friend who is overseas. It was really nice hearing from him. I guess Hunter messaged him and told him to call cause Hunter knew I was worried whether or not he was ok. He is. Really nice to hear at this time. Was a really short call because he needed to call his mom too but he is sending some letters he's written and some things for Athena he has made and a paracord bracelet for Hunter. I am happy him and Hunter are getting along they have even talked behind my back from time to time about video games and what not. I missed my friend. 
And another good note I am finally starting to feel better. More awake and less sore which is nice. Emotionally still very out of it but thats getting better as well. I am able to hide it completely with Athena but the nights after she goes to bed before OH gets home is very rough :( I have a friend who is having a little boy soon so am crocheting him and his gf a blanket for the baby. His girlfriend is really awesome and super cute with her baby belly but not sure how I am going to handle going to see her very well. Will get through it though OH is friends with him too now as they work together so we are having a BBQ mini shower for the two of them at our house the beginning of August... Should be fun.

Hope you are all doing well. I am going to go and try and find something to occupy my mind for awhile.


----------



## mouse_chicky

babyb54 said:


> Thanks for all the support girls! I just had a mini pout. I'm good now. DH and I talked and of course y'all are right. It just feels worse being the woman being rejected because of the stereotype that men always want it.. But he was just tired and wound up from a meeting he'd had before lunch and blah blah. Will try again tonight but no biggie if it doesn't happen. Gotta keep the TTC part of me in check! :haha:
> 
> I did...and I'd only tell you girls so don't think anything of me...but I did get a "movie" for us. :blush: I think it'll be a fun way to spice it up. :winkwink: If nothing else it'll totally shock my DH. :rofl:

Ha, that's kind of what I meant by "use your imagination." DH and I have a merry collection. Whoa, I've said too much.:blush:


babynewbie said:


> Our TTC date has changed again! :happydance: Ive explained more in my journal but basically after next week the condoms are going in the bin and we are going to be properly TTC! :yipee:

Good luck!:thumbup:


hakunamatata said:


> Great job Babymaybe!!
> 
> So I think I'm NTNP. :winkwink:

Awesome!:dust: 


pixie23 said:


> I'm 20 dpo and CD34, still no signs of AF yet, last cycle was 37 days, but I had crapming from about CD28 on which I have not had this month - I was really crampy around ovulation this month and for a week and a half past ovulation. I have a bit of testing anxiety because it breaks my heart to read a bfn, so I'm going to keep on waiting to test again, the last time I tested was sunday.
> 
> HM I would wait to test until 10dpo because that is when women realisticly start to get bfps, though the majority will still take longer to test positive.

Waiting is the hardest part. :hugs:


Sw33tp3a said:


> well ok my turn to :cry:the :witch:just got me. but now i now what to expect anything next time. all i can do is smile that i know my pluming still works and can fluctuate. i have faith that next month will be my month. thanks for all those whom have stuck with my crazyness. lol. promise no symptom spotting this cycle i cant handle it. lol.

Good luck on this cycle!:winkwink:


kellysays2u said:


> Sw33tp3a sorry to here the witch got you but at least now you can start trying again and not be stuck not knowing. Fingers crossed and Sticky Bean Dust to you for this cycle!
> 
> So ladies I am being sent back to my reproductive endocrinologist that I saw when I was younger and they said that she should do tests now. I am hoping to get answers for the repeated losses but know that sometimes there is know answer. She said me being sick might have just been to much stress on my body this time as well because I do have multiple infections that I have been fighting. Makes me wish I had been to the doctor sooner but at the same time anywhere else I look says being sick will never make you miscarry so I don't know.
> On a couple of good notes I got a call from my best friend who is overseas. It was really nice hearing from him. I guess Hunter messaged him and told him to call cause Hunter knew I was worried whether or not he was ok. He is. Really nice to hear at this time. Was a really short call because he needed to call his mom too but he is sending some letters he's written and some things for Athena he has made and a paracord bracelet for Hunter. I am happy him and Hunter are getting along they have even talked behind my back from time to time about video games and what not. I missed my friend.
> And another good note I am finally starting to feel better. More awake and less sore which is nice. Emotionally still very out of it but thats getting better as well. I am able to hide it completely with Athena but the nights after she goes to bed before OH gets home is very rough :( I have a friend who is having a little boy soon so am crocheting him and his gf a blanket for the baby. His girlfriend is really awesome and super cute with her baby belly but not sure how I am going to handle going to see her very well. Will get through it though OH is friends with him too now as they work together so we are having a BBQ mini shower for the two of them at our house the beginning of August... Should be fun.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I am going to go and try and find something to occupy my mind for awhile.

I hope you get some answers with your tests.:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay, girls, so I tried to explore this thread yesterday, but I'm at my parents so it was tricky. I was in the middle of reading and both of my sisters sat on either side of me. I've never x'ed out of a website so fast.:rofl: A bit too nosy for my liking. Right now dh is beside me as a kind of lookout. I feel like I'm on a secret mission.:ninja:

Here's a little funny:

You know it's close to time to ttc when your symptom spotting gets out of control--
*You're a little gassy and you say maybe I'm pregnant, dh replies nah, probably all the ham you ate."
"DH used the pull-out method once, and a week later, is that a twinge of pain from implantation?"
"You're sooo tired and you think maybe I'm pregnant until dh points out that its 92 degrees."

Anyone want to add?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well DH had his SA today... he had to come home from work early because the sample had to be dropped off by 2 this afternoon. Poor guy! I gave him such a hard time about it :haha: Skipping work to... do that! Hahaha :rofl: As a joke I set up the sample cup with instructions in the bathroom, next to a lit candle, and a pair of my lace panties!!! :haha: He said "I just want to get this over with, no help, it's just so weird." I really appreciate all he does for me especially going through this just to make sure we're good to start TTC on his end!!! Perhaps I could have picked on him a little less but the opportunity to joke around was there! :) 

On another note DH took me out to eat tonight celbrating my 50 lb weight loss with enchiladas, rice, and chips and queso... maybe I've not lost 50 anymore :blush: I'll wait a few days before I step on the scale again after that meal!!! :haha:



hakunamatata said:


> Great job Babymaybe!!
> 
> So I think I'm NTNP. :winkwink:

Thanks and :yipee: Congrats!!! :dust:


Sw33tp3a said:


> well ok my turn to :cry:the :witch:just got me. but now i now what to expect anything next time. all i can do is smile that i know my pluming still works and can fluctuate. i have faith that next month will be my month. thanks for all those whom have stuck with my crazyness. lol. promise no symptom spotting this cycle i cant handle it. lol.

So sorry about AF but at least you can move forward now... :dust:


kellysays2u said:


> Sw33tp3a sorry to here the witch got you but at least now you can start trying again and not be stuck not knowing. Fingers crossed and Sticky Bean Dust to you for this cycle!
> 
> So ladies I am being sent back to my reproductive endocrinologist that I saw when I was younger and they said that she should do tests now. I am hoping to get answers for the repeated losses but know that sometimes there is know answer. She said me being sick might have just been to much stress on my body this time as well because I do have multiple infections that I have been fighting. Makes me wish I had been to the doctor sooner but at the same time anywhere else I look says being sick will never make you miscarry so I don't know.
> On a couple of good notes I got a call from my best friend who is overseas. It was really nice hearing from him. I guess Hunter messaged him and told him to call cause Hunter knew I was worried whether or not he was ok. He is. Really nice to hear at this time. Was a really short call because he needed to call his mom too but he is sending some letters he's written and some things for Athena he has made and a paracord bracelet for Hunter. I am happy him and Hunter are getting along they have even talked behind my back from time to time about video games and what not. I missed my friend.
> And another good note I am finally starting to feel better. More awake and less sore which is nice. Emotionally still very out of it but thats getting better as well. I am able to hide it completely with Athena but the nights after she goes to bed before OH gets home is very rough :( I have a friend who is having a little boy soon so am crocheting him and his gf a blanket for the baby. His girlfriend is really awesome and super cute with her baby belly but not sure how I am going to handle going to see her very well. Will get through it though OH is friends with him too now as they work together so we are having a BBQ mini shower for the two of them at our house the beginning of August... Should be fun.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I am going to go and try and find something to occupy my mind for awhile.

:hugs: I really hope they find some answers for you! I admire how brave you are being for Athena! I can't imagine how much strength it takes to get through the day with a smile on your face for her. :hugs: Also glad to hear that your friend is doing okay! :thumbup:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well now im confused. i only spotted when i whipped the one time i went to the loo. now its gone. so confused and it was only a little tingent of color. pinkish brown. uhhh. i dont know anymore.


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a said:


> well now im confused. i only spotted when i whipped the one time i went to the loo. now its gone. so confused and it was only a little tingent of color. pinkish brown. uhhh. i dont know anymore.

Just what happened to me ~ I thought AF was on her way, had 'period' type pains....But nothing

A few days later had a slight browny discharge (sorry tmi!:blush:)

Good luck & :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks hearing others having the same situations or similar helps. i will know more tomorrow if af shows or not.


----------



## pichi

hey girls. long time no speak! i have the internet back and we are all moved in - not quite settled but are getting there :) how is everyone getting on?


----------



## KellyC75

pichi said:


> hey girls. long time no speak! i have the internet back and we are all moved in - not quite settled but are getting there :) how is everyone getting on?

:wave:

Glad your all moved in :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Sw33tp3a said:


> well ok my turn to :cry:the :witch:just got me. but now i now what to expect anything next time. all i can do is smile that i know my pluming still works and can fluctuate. i have faith that next month will be my month. thanks for all those whom have stuck with my crazyness. lol. promise no symptom spotting this cycle i cant handle it. lol.




Sw33tp3a said:


> well now im confused. i only spotted when i whipped the one time i went to the loo. now its gone. so confused and it was only a little tingent of color. pinkish brown. uhhh. i dont know anymore.

:hugs: :hugs:




kellysays2u said:


> Sw33tp3a sorry to here the witch got you but at least now you can start trying again and not be stuck not knowing. Fingers crossed and Sticky Bean Dust to you for this cycle!
> 
> So ladies I am being sent back to my reproductive endocrinologist that I saw when I was younger and they said that she should do tests now. I am hoping to get answers for the repeated losses but know that sometimes there is know answer. She said me being sick might have just been to much stress on my body this time as well because I do have multiple infections that I have been fighting. Makes me wish I had been to the doctor sooner but at the same time anywhere else I look says being sick will never make you miscarry so I don't know.
> On a couple of good notes I got a call from my best friend who is overseas. It was really nice hearing from him. I guess Hunter messaged him and told him to call cause Hunter knew I was worried whether or not he was ok. He is. Really nice to hear at this time. Was a really short call because he needed to call his mom too but he is sending some letters he's written and some things for Athena he has made and a paracord bracelet for Hunter. I am happy him and Hunter are getting along they have even talked behind my back from time to time about video games and what not. I missed my friend.
> And another good note I am finally starting to feel better. More awake and less sore which is nice. Emotionally still very out of it but thats getting better as well. I am able to hide it completely with Athena but the nights after she goes to bed before OH gets home is very rough :( I have a friend who is having a little boy soon so am crocheting him and his gf a blanket for the baby. His girlfriend is really awesome and super cute with her baby belly but not sure how I am going to handle going to see her very well. Will get through it though OH is friends with him too now as they work together so we are having a BBQ mini shower for the two of them at our house the beginning of August... Should be fun.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I am going to go and try and find something to occupy my mind for awhile.

big :hugs: fingers crossed you get some answers from those tests, your very strong hun :hugs:




mouse_chicky said:


> Okay, girls, so I tried to explore this thread yesterday, but I'm at my parents so it was tricky. I was in the middle of reading and both of my sisters sat on either side of me. I've never x'ed out of a website so fast.:rofl: A bit too nosy for my liking. Right now dh is beside me as a kind of lookout. I feel like I'm on a secret mission.:ninja:
> 
> Here's a little funny:
> 
> You know it's close to time to ttc when your symptom spotting gets out of control--
> *You're a little gassy and you say maybe I'm pregnant, dh replies nah, probably all the ham you ate."
> "DH used the pull-out method once, and a week later, is that a twinge of pain from implantation?"
> "You're sooo tired and you think maybe I'm pregnant until dh points out that its 92 degrees."
> 
> Anyone want to add?

:haha::haha:




pichi said:


> hey girls. long time no speak! i have the internet back and we are all moved in - not quite settled but are getting there :) how is everyone getting on?

Hi hun :wave: hope your all happy in your new home :)


----------



## BlueHadeda

I haven't been on BnB for 2 days, so I have some catching up to do. Will do so shortly, but I first just *had* to post, I'm so excited!!!

We NTNP yesterday...:happydance: I had my period last week for a whole darn 12 days (I have health issues, so it's always 10-12 days long, but I've hoped since it was my first period after 2 years that it would be shorter, but oh well). Anyway, so yesterday we were able to :sex: for the first time. And out of the blue, dh said if I'm ready, and sure that I want another baby, he won't use protection!!! :happydance:

I don't know what made me happier. That he was fully onboard, or that there's a slim chance of pregnancy!! It's a very very slim chance, because we haven't given my periods chance to regulate. IF (and it's a big if) I have a regular period this month, then I should ovulate between days 16-18 (my usual length of period is 30-32 days). But my first period took 2 months to arrive last week, so I guess this month would be wacko too. I thus shouldn't hold out too much hope that I'll ovulate next week. And even if I do, the chance for pregnancy would be slim if ovulation is only on day 18. That's a 6 day wait for the sperm! I do want to try for a little girl by only dtd on 4 and 5 days before ovulation (that's how I fell pregnant with my daughter). But I think 6 days is pushing it! Anyway, I'm still keeping fx'ed that I'll ovulate in 4 days and that this would be a bfp month for me! Even though I thought we'll only start TTC in September!!!

I'm so excited!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## music81

bluehadeda, ill keep my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## music81

sw33tp3a if your AF did get you this time, best of luck this cycle! :dust:

kellysays2u, best of luck for the tests, and i hope you get some answers x:hugs:

mouse_chicky...i think my mum would be nosey like your sisters, so i never chk anything at her house!!....hope you got your fix, without giving the game away! :laugh2:


----------



## music81

hello ladies, hope you're all doing ok :dust:

im now in the tww :wacko: trying to keep my mind off it by keeping busy:laundry: :iron: :dishes: :hangwashing:

we didnt end up :sex: as much as we would have liked, i got a migraine one day and oh :blush: was tired! but it only takes one little :spermy: so you never know! really hoping the:witch: doesnt get me.

sending you all and myself lots of :dust::hug:


----------



## babynewbie

ooh fingers crossed music81! :D

ladies could you possibly take a look at this for me as im getting no answers lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/681665-little-help-please.html


----------



## babyb54

This thread is about to get really exciting as BFPs roll in! :dust: to everyone that's trying!!


Welcome back Pichi!


----------



## pichi

babynewbie said:


> ooh fingers crossed music81! :D
> 
> ladies could you possibly take a look at this for me as im getting no answers lol
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/681665-little-help-please.html


i would say that that is pretty near OV time. what i used to get is one like that, a dark one then the day after i would get a faint OPK which was the day i OV'd because i had a temp dip too :) if you want to see my chart when i got my bfp i can


----------



## babynewbie

thanks hun, im not temping or anything as to be honest all that confuses the hell out of me :wacko::haha: ill keep testing with these and see what happens :) its all so exciting!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks.... so far 
still no more spotting, just that one time. so i recalculated my cycle from the last time i had ewcm and it would make me roufly 9-11 dpo today.. whom nows. like i said this my first cycle doing all this charting and stuff and learning what ewcm even is. of course i would have a crazy cycle.. lol


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sw33tp3a said:


> thanks.... so far
> still no more spotting, just that one time. so i recalculated my cycle from the last time i had ewcm and it would make me roufly 9-11 dpo today.. whom nows. like i said this my first cycle doing all this charting and stuff and learning what ewcm even is. of course i would have a crazy cycle.. lol

Do you use Fertility Friend? Can we see?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

no i dont...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Do you chart manually then? I tried that but I never remember to mark it down!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=35159
this is what i have been using i know my temps are completely wrong .. so disregard those an im only guessing on my ovulation date.i mostly use it for symptoms


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i didnt know u were to take temp before leaving bed in morning i was taking at anytime of day and with a bad thermometer...


----------



## pichi

babynewbie said:


> thanks hun, im not temping or anything as to be honest all that confuses the hell out of me :wacko::haha: ill keep testing with these and see what happens :) its all so exciting!

if you need help on temping i can help - i charted for a few months - fell pregnant the 2nd month properly temping :)


----------



## music81

sorry sw33tp3a i cant help and i dont use these....i may on the long run if i dont fall preggers in a few months


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oh im not doing any of this stuff next time too confusing. im still waiting to even start.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

You have any questions on charting, talk to MackMomma8, she's the charting expert round here! Just PM her, she's always happy to help!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thats gibbo


----------



## music81

sounds confusing to me!...


----------



## hakunamatata

I know that I usually O on about day 10/11 due to consistent ewcm. I got a couple of OPK's at the dollar store but I doubt I'm going to bother temping. Mostly because I'm too lazy. :haha:

I know it's probably completely in my head but I was so nauseous yesterday. I've heard of a lot of women tricking themselves into thinking their pregnant based on their symptoms, so I'm sure that's what I'm doing. Besides, it's WAY too early to be nauseous based on pregnancy, right? I mean date of possible conception was only two days ago. Did anyone else get nauseous immediately or does it take 4-8 weeks? If this is a stupid question please don't laugh at me. :flower:


----------



## music81

HK its good you get the ewcm so you can track, i dont get that.....i got cramping last 2 months on day 12, so i figured i ov around then...this month i seemed to get cramps from day 10-14...wasnt as painful, just a dull ache...
how do women ever get pregnant!!....luck!.....
some women who are in tune with their body they think they can feel/spot symptoms before a missed AF, i don't know as ive never been through a pregnancy...i defo think u can cause symptoms like nausea through worrying though!


----------



## hakunamatata

It was probably just something I ate :rofl: 

But here comes the crazy "what if?" obsessing!


----------



## pichi

my symptoms before getting a bfp was very strange feeling cramps - kinda like AF but not. i also just had that gut feeling i was pregnant... i think i also came down with the cold too


----------



## music81

ha ha i know that feeling!....i had my first migraine in about 6 yrs at least this wk....i was like 'could it cause im pregnant and hormones?!'....ha ha more like im over thinking!


----------



## music81

pichi, do u think that was implantation?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok ladies the mystery is over. Af came big time im so relieved... really was bothering being so late and making me fill like im loosing my mind. so the joke was on me so ok now here is my question would today be cd1 now.?


----------



## music81

i'd count the first day of a proper flow as cd1.....sometimes i'll get the odd spot before AF but i dont count it til its a proper flow..........im glad you're relieved its arrived, and now u can look forward to this cycle! :dust::hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yes i can ok so cd 1 is today i normally have 30-31 day cycle so should i put it a that i hav 35 day cycle since yesterday was day 35 pluss i think they have been adding a day in past few months becouse i thought i was becoming late then also when i wasnt tracking


----------



## music81

i think if u have a late cycle, it's cause you ovulated late.....so if you're normally about 30 days, id stick with that?!...have u had a 35 day cycle before?.....how do u track ov?...ewcm/temp?


----------



## pichi

Yeah it may well have been. I also remember having stretched feeling thigh muscles like is just ran miles


----------



## music81

never heard the thigh muscle symptom before?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya the ewcm my hubby said we will just try and cover most of the days and use preseed this time. around. and if it happends it happends. but i just needed to know when i should consider myself late is all.


----------



## music81

is this 35 cycle a one off? are you usually 30?


----------



## music81

if 35 day is a one off id go with your average length.....im usually 27/28 days, but i was a week late once but AF came and my cycle continued to be 28 days after


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im gonna say 32 /33 normally but i will put 35 just to keep myself from worrying. but im gonna check my cm and im gonna buy the opk's for testing ov. :) from ebay kits. also my hubby says we get to drink on our anniversary this next weekend.. :) i drink the little fruity drinks. :)


----------



## music81

sounds a good idea! :winkwink:


----------



## trgirl308

Hello ladies! I've been away a couple of days, full week back to work went well, but I am really tired now. I have had crazy back pain these last two days, and with the heat really haven't slept well. Today I worked so now I am officially on my weekend. DH and I haven't DTD since last Sunday.... we talked about it again and we are both fully on board to NTNP... so only 4 pills to go! 

HM, glad to hear things are better and you guys are NTNP! :dust:

Swtp, good luck with this cycle! :dust:

Baby54 you are hilarious! thanks for a few good laughs!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## trgirl308

Oh! and I am taking folic acid... what else should I be taking? I'm so lost when it comes to these things...


----------



## BlueHadeda

hakunamatata said:


> I know that I usually O on about day 10/11 due to consistent ewcm. I got a couple of OPK's at the dollar store but I doubt I'm going to bother temping. Mostly because I'm too lazy. :haha:
> 
> I know it's probably completely in my head but I was so nauseous yesterday. I've heard of a lot of women tricking themselves into thinking their pregnant based on their symptoms, so I'm sure that's what I'm doing. Besides, it's WAY too early to be nauseous based on pregnancy, right? I mean date of possible conception was only two days ago. Did anyone else get nauseous immediately or does it take 4-8 weeks? If this is a stupid question please don't laugh at me. :flower:

I got nauseous with my last pregnancy on DPO 5! I read somewhere that it takes something like between 3 days and 10 days for the fertilised egg to travel down the tube into the uterus and implant. Once it implants, the hormones being released can start making you feel nauseous. With my daughter, I got nauseous on about DPO 10. Good luck, fx'ed for you!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sticky vibes, sticky vibes.....:happydance::happydance::dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> Oh! and I am taking folic acid... what else should I be taking? I'm so lost when it comes to these things...

I take a prenatal with folic acid, a calcium supplement, and an iron supplement. For some reason Vitafusion doesn't put iron in their prenatals (I think I read somewhere that they don't because too much of it can be harmful, but if they put the appropriate amount in, and the person is taking the appropriate dose, then I don't see the harm). MM pointed out that my multi didn't have iron, which I was grateful for, so now I also take a chewable iron supplement as well. (All of my vitamins are chewables - the ones you swallow make me sick)

Hope this helps! :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Bluehadeda, yay for ntnp! 

Good luck with your 2ww music81!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KellyC75

Wow!.....Theres lots going on :happydance:

Good luck to all & lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way Girls :flower:


----------



## pixie23

Sw33tp3a said:


> well ok my turn to :cry:the :witch:just got me. but now i now what to expect anything next time. all i can do is smile that i know my pluming still works and can fluctuate. i have faith that next month will be my month. thanks for all those whom have stuck with my crazyness. lol. promise no symptom spotting this cycle i cant handle it. lol.

I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP this month :hugs:
Best of luck this cycle :dust:



BlueHadeda said:


> I haven't been on BnB for 2 days, so I have some catching up to do. Will do so shortly, but I first just *had* to post, I'm so excited!!!
> 
> We NTNP yesterday...:happydance: I had my period last week for a whole darn 12 days (I have health issues, so it's always 10-12 days long, but I've hoped since it was my first period after 2 years that it would be shorter, but oh well). Anyway, so yesterday we were able to :sex: for the first time. And out of the blue, dh said if I'm ready, and sure that I want another baby, he won't use protection!!! :happydance:
> 
> I don't know what made me happier. That he was fully onboard, or that there's a slim chance of pregnancy!! It's a very very slim chance, because we haven't given my periods chance to regulate. IF (and it's a big if) I have a regular period this month, then I should ovulate between days 16-18 (my usual length of period is 30-32 days). But my first period took 2 months to arrive last week, so I guess this month would be wacko too. I thus shouldn't hold out too much hope that I'll ovulate next week. And even if I do, the chance for pregnancy would be slim if ovulation is only on day 18. That's a 6 day wait for the sperm! I do want to try for a little girl by only dtd on 4 and 5 days before ovulation (that's how I fell pregnant with my daughter). But I think 6 days is pushing it! Anyway, I'm still keeping fx'ed that I'll ovulate in 4 days and that this would be a bfp month for me! Even though I thought we'll only start TTC in September!!!
> 
> I'm so excited!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

I'm so excited I just bought hpts on ebay!


----------



## music81

tgirl i take pregnacare which is basically a multivitamin plus folic acid and some other things that meant to help with conception


----------



## babynewbie

I have a question, to those Acorns that have a WTT journal and are now TTC/NTNP, are you making a new one in TTC section? Or just keeping with the one you have? Or can they be moved to the TTC bit? Just wondering really lol :)


----------



## music81

i also take a fish oil which i think they say is good when you're pregnant, but i take it now cause im prone to depression and it's meant to help x


----------



## music81

sorry can't help babynewbie x


----------



## music81

im excited, off to see one of my bet friends today and her 6 wk old....she's adorable!!...first time my oh has seen her, i want him to hold her, he's never held a new born before!

i work in a pharmacy and the other day i had to do a hcg test for someone...it was positive!...i got to tell her the good news, it's quite a special moment.....i just kept thinking, i hope the nxt positive test i do will be mine!


----------



## pichi

hakunamatata said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Oh! and I am taking folic acid... what else should I be taking? I'm so lost when it comes to these things...
> 
> I take a prenatal with folic acid, a calcium supplement, and an iron supplement. For some reason Vitafusion doesn't put iron in their prenatals (I think I read somewhere that they don't because too much of it can be harmful, but if they put the appropriate amount in, and the person is taking the appropriate dose, then I don't see the harm). MM pointed out that my multi didn't have iron, which I was grateful for, so now I also take a chewable iron supplement as well. (All of my vitamins are chewables - the ones you swallow make me sick)
> 
> Hope this helps! :flower:Click to expand...

i was going to say dont take extra iron because you'd be pooping bricks :rofl: but i read the bit after lol

i just took pregnacare and folic acid before falling pregnant with Pixie. i was soooo tired at the start so they gave me a wee boost... i was however in bed by about 7:30/8pm every night for a month haha


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babynewbie said:


> I have a question, to those Acorns that have a WTT journal and are now TTC/NTNP, are you making a new one in TTC section? Or just keeping with the one you have? Or can they be moved to the TTC bit? Just wondering really lol :)

I plan to keep my WTT journal until the :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

music81 said:


> im excited, off to see one of my bet friends today and her 6 wk old....she's adorable!!...first time my oh has seen her, i want him to hold her, he's never held a new born before!
> 
> i work in a pharmacy and the other day i had to do a hcg test for someone...it was positive!...i got to tell her the good news, it's quite a special moment.....i just kept thinking, i hope the nxt positive test i do will be mine!

That would be nice to be able to give someone news like that. Has it ever happened that it was positive and the person was upset about it? 

fx crossed for you to get yours soon! :dust:


----------



## KellyC75

music81 said:


> i work in a pharmacy and the other day i had to do a hcg test for someone...it was positive!...i got to tell her the good news, it's quite a special moment.....i just kept thinking, i hope the nxt positive test i do will be mine!

Aww ~ Lovely thing to tell her :cloud9:

I always think being a midwife must be such a rewarding job too :baby::cloud9:

.....Although, personaly I couldnt do it, would probably get annoyed with the screamers! :haha:


----------



## BlueHadeda

KellyC75 said:


> I always think being a midwife must be such a rewarding job too :baby::cloud9:
> 
> .....Although, personaly I couldnt do it, would probably get annoyed with the screamers! :haha:

Exactly! :haha: And I'd get annoyed with those that's not flexible, but set on their birthplan, and not taking circumstances into account. But yes, I agree, it must be a rewarding job. Not sure if I'll be able to handle the blood and gore though...:shrug:


----------



## babynewbie

Ok ladies, am i the only one here... that has already got baby names chosen ... :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Ok ladies, am i the only one here... that has already got baby names chosen ... :blush:

I dont start choosing until abour half-way through pregnancy :winkwink:

But your not alone, ive seen a few on here that have already thought of names :baby:


----------



## babynewbie

Its only because theyre the names that were on our list when i was pregnant with A, and i still really love them :cloud9: At least its one less job for me to do whilst pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I have girls names because DH will name the boys :haha:


----------



## pichi

we have some names - well 2 in particular but we don't choose a name till we see bubs :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

pichi said:


> we have some names - well 2 in particular but we don't choose a name till we see bubs :)

Us too. I don't think you can give a baby a name until you see their face :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

We are already talking about names... more in general terms. But it is hard already to find a name we agree on and that is fluent in both languages, so we are trying to at least make mini-lists that we can choose from later.


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls :hugs:

Been busy with the wedding planning. 6 weeks and 2 days to go! :happydance:

Our names have been picked out for a while.

Shiomi Noelle

or

Lokai Jack Hoi


----------



## BlueHadeda

Don't have names yet, but I've always wanted to have a daughter whose name starts with Ch or Sh. Dh chose our first daughter's names, so maybe I'll get my way this time...:haha: I also like the name "Laney". For a boy...o gosh no, we struggled so much just to name the second. I have no idea where we'll find a THIRD set of boy names. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Laney reminds me of "She's All That" I love that film!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

this is why im glad we got a book of baby names and there meanings and origins. with different spellings as well.


----------



## mouse_chicky

hey ladies! I'm in the middle of my last cycle before ttc and it's driving me crazy! :headspin::tease::fool: I keep thinking I'm getting symptoms based on the slim possibility of where dh pulled out on cd9. It's cd20 now, so technically if I o'ed around that time, would it be too earlier to test? I forget how it works; does the :sex: have to be before ovulation or can it be after? I have no idea how long my cycle is going to be or when af is due. For the 2 months of ttc with Kara, my cycles were long, so I assume I o'ed later, but who knows how it is now. 

My brain tells me how unlikely it would be, but I can't help it.:blush:

I'm probably going to be the boy who cried wolf when it actualy does happen. :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay, I think I found the answer to my own question. I used an ovulation calculator, and it turns out that it would be impossible unless I have an extremely short cycle this month. Oh well.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse_chicky said:


> Okay, I think I found the answer to my own question. I used an ovulation calculator, and it turns out that it would be impossible unless I have an extremely short cycle this month. Oh well.

oh no! :shrug:i hope you did get to O'....


----------



## KellyC75

Just seen 2 weeks no smoking MrsGibbo :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Mrs Gibbo! 

My dog has an eye infection and he keeps staring at me with one eye... he looks so sad

Today is my day off and my DH is working so I have the whole day to do whatever I want! Hope everyone else has a good day! :)


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> Congrats Mrs Gibbo!
> 
> My dog has an eye infection and he keeps staring at me with one eye... he looks so sad
> 
> Today is my day off and my DH is working so I have the whole day to do whatever I want! Hope everyone else has a good day! :)


Get well doggy :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks Ladies :happydance:

I hope we get to see your scan pic next week Kelly :thumbup:
and I hope your poor dog gets over his eye infection soon N. :thumbup:
:hug:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks, I left a message to see if I can get him to the vet today, they only open in 2 hours so we'll see. 

I made a to-do list for myself for today in my journal... super realistic I'm sure


----------



## trgirl308

Does anyone else get the smurf's movie add at the top of their BnB screen? It is super annoying because everytime you scroll over it it opens up some game, then you have to scroll back up to close it.. just felt like venting :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hahaha! Lists are great to begin with! 

Watching The Lovely Bones which I recorded last night. :cry:


----------



## anniepie

Oh, I watched most of that last night, recorded the rest- have you read the book- it's a good book, but hated myself for enjoying it, iykwim?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've never read the book but I think I'd like to.


----------



## anniepie

You should- it's a fairly easy read, if a little gruesome (?sp), but there's info missed out in the film, as you would imagine- as tends to be- better than the film...


----------



## babynewbie

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hahaha! Lists are great to begin with!
> 
> Watching The Lovely Bones which I recorded last night. :cry:

I recorded that aswell, not watched it yet. Not read the book either.


----------



## pichi

I think i may have ov'd early :|


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Is that good or bad?


----------



## babyb54

pichi said:


> I think i may have ov'd early :|

Did you get any BD'ing in if you did?

I'm praying that I get a +opk today, so I can't see a bad thing in ov'ing early right now. :dohh: :haha: I'm sorry if that didn't work out for you though. :(

Edit - are you even trying this month? I can't keep everyone straight anymore. lol!


----------



## pichi

haha we're not actively trying no - we're just kinda NTNP... roughly avoiding BD near OV time although if i fell pregnant it wouldn't be bad...

anyways, we BD'd on friday - well sunday i had a high open squishy cervix with EWCM (tmi sorry) and today i've been getting sharp back pains... now i'm not reading into anything right now but when i fell pregnant with pixie i OV'd CD 19 and remember sharp back prods. i'm CD18 today. hmm


----------



## babyb54

Ohh, I getcha. So o'ed early = might be pregnant when you'd sorta been trying not to be. Ohhh boy. hehe! Well, hoping it works out for the best for you!


----------



## LaurGil

Afternoon Ladies 

Sorry I have been MIA for so long ,OH is now home for 5 wks leave with his laptop 

I'm trying to get caught up with all the pages I have missed 

Sorry for everyone that has had sad news lately :(

AF still hasnt made an appearance I had D&C on the 21st June & now I'm a bit worried as OH & I used the withdrawal method about 3wks ago & I have started to get headaches & yesterday I felt so sick all day I hope i'm just reading in to it to much & it was the heat 

xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sw33tp3a said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I found the answer to my own question. I used an ovulation calculator, and it turns out that it would be impossible unless I have an extremely short cycle this month. Oh well.
> 
> oh no! :shrug:i hope you did get to O'....Click to expand...

I assume I did at some point, but not around the oopsie no condom night.:dohh: I can't wait until I get AF so I can really try.


----------



## mouse_chicky

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for so long ,OH is now home for 5 wks leave with his laptop
> 
> I'm trying to get caught up with all the pages I have missed
> 
> Sorry for everyone that has had sad news lately :(
> 
> AF still hasnt made an appearance I had D&C on the 21st June & now I'm a bit worried as OH & I used the withdrawal method about 3wks ago & I have started to get headaches & yesterday I felt so sick all day I hope i'm just reading in to it to much & it was the heat
> 
> xxx

It's hard not to read too much into it. I know. :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

is everyone using opk's or no that are not sure about ovulating.


----------



## pichi

I have cheapy ones from amazon that I bought the last time round


----------



## babyb54

I'm using opks.. but if the damn things don't start turning dark soon I'm flushing them all down the toilet! :rofl:


----------



## LaurGil

I know Mouse your mind just goes in to " Any chance I could be pregnant " overdrive 

What are Opks ladies ? 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Ovulation Prediction Kits :D


----------



## hakunamatata

I bought test strips on Amazon, both for ovulation prediction and pregnancy testing. Time to start peeing on sticks!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Search "wondfo opks" on amazon. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup those are the ones I bought. Nice and cheap lol


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> Yup those are the ones I bought. Nice and cheap lol

x2! lol


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls! :wave:

Still no :witch: here. Period was due 7 days ago, and nothing. I havent tested for about 3 days as I was getting :bfn: plus I ran out of them! :haha:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Shabuti, that sounds soooo positive! Fx'ed for you! :thumbup: :happydance:

I've never bought an opk. The only ones available in my country that I've seen, was about 6 pounds/$9. For 5 sticks. I thought that a bit expensive? Anyway, I don't really need it, since I usually know when I ovulate. 

As it is, I'm in pain at the moment, and 99% sure it's ovulation. I'm a bit sad about it, LOL. I know most of you probably won't agree with my reasoning, but I really, really wants another little girl. I love my boys, I really do. But I truly enjoyed having a little girl...all the pink and ribbons and butterflies and cute little dresses. I so much want to experience that again. Of course in the end I really just want a healthy baby, and if it's a boy, I'd be happy as well. It's just that this is definitely my last baby (I agreed to a sterilisation with my c-section). So if I don't get my 2nd girl now, it's never ever going to happen. Which saddens me. :cry: Of course I'm happy though that I DO have a daughter already, and I'll cherish her forever.

Anyway, so we bd on Friday, which was day 13 for me. Because I had my period until day 12. And now, like always, I have ovulation on day 16. I *knew* this was a possibility, but I've hoped it would be tomorrow. So that our bd'ing would've been 4 days before ovulation. That's how I fell pregnant with my first daughter. Now it's been 3 days, which could mean either boy/girl. I know in the end it's in a Higher Hand in any case. So I'll just have to trust that He will give us what our family needs. At least now I know my body still works like it used to with mostly 30 day cycles and ovulation on day 16. Which I'll be grateful for. :thumbup: If I don't get my bfp this month (afterall, it's only a 25% chance I think?!), at least I can start planning now that my cycle is regulating itself. I was so scared that being 37 now would mean problems with ovulation.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BlueHadeda said:


> Shabuti, that sounds soooo positive! Fx'ed for you! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> I've never bought an opk. The only ones available in my country that I've seen, was about 6 pounds/$9. For 5 sticks. I thought that a bit expensive? Anyway, I don't really need it, since I usually know when I ovulate.
> 
> As it is, I'm in pain at the moment, and 99% sure it's ovulation. I'm a bit sad about it, LOL. I know most of you probably won't agree with my reasoning, but I really, really wants another little girl. I love my boys, I really do. But I truly enjoyed having a little girl...all the pink and ribbons and butterflies and cute little dresses. I so much want to experience that again. Of course in the end I really just want a healthy baby, and if it's a boy, I'd be happy as well. It's just that this is definitely my last baby (I agreed to a sterilisation with my c-section). So if I don't get my 2nd girl now, it's never ever going to happen. Which saddens me. :cry: Of course I'm happy though that I DO have a daughter already, and I'll cherish her forever.
> 
> Anyway, so we bd on Friday, which was day 13 for me. Because I had my period until day 12. And now, like always, I have ovulation on day 16. I *knew* this was a possibility, but I've hoped it would be tomorrow. So that our bd'ing would've been 4 days before ovulation. That's how I fell pregnant with my first daughter. Now it's been 3 days, which could mean either boy/girl. I know in the end it's in a Higher Hand in any case. So I'll just have to trust that He will give us what our family needs. At least now I know my body still works like it used to with mostly 30 day cycles and ovulation on day 16. Which I'll be grateful for. :thumbup: If I don't get my bfp this month (afterall, it's only a 25% chance I think?!), at least I can start planning now that my cycle is regulating itself. I was so scared that being 37 now would mean problems with ovulation.

i understand my husband and i are hoping for a girl because i now my son is such a mommas boy an my with my daughter i never got to enjoy having all the dressing up and all that as a baby the pinks and all. i was a single mom then and had o work and i missed out on alot. so im hoping for a girl as well but what ever god gives me i will be so happy, and hoping and praying to be healthy as well.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MackMomma8 said:


> Search "wondfo opks" on amazon. :)

thats the ones i have on my saved websites the same brand becouse one of you ladies talk highly of them waiting for my check to come in to order hem.... :happydance: just wanted to know though about the girls that said they were mot sure if they did ovulate or not cause i wasnt sure if they were just tempting or using opk's im excited wish this :witch: would go away faster though.i got bad migrains this cycle and feeling body aches all over and feel a ear infection starting. erghhh... :cry: about to make some hot tea to help the aches:coffee:though cd3 today hope it goes faster but not to fast i want my opk's:haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> I bought test strips on Amazon, both for ovulation prediction and pregnancy testing. Time to start peeing on sticks!!

did u test yet ha? ha? ha?


----------



## music81

im not using opk...ill give it a few months without and if no bfp i'll use them ti make sure im hitting the right time of month..........good luck to those testing!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

it will be my first time. and this way i dont waist money on buying the ones from the store... i spent about 200 last two weeks.. my hubby only nows about half...:(


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Search "wondfo opks" on amazon. :)
> 
> thats the ones i have on my saved websites the same brand becouse one of you ladies talk highly of them waiting for my check to come in to order hem.... :happydance: *just wanted to know though about the girls that said they were mot sure if they did ovulate or not cause i wasnt sure if they were just tempting or using opk's* im excited wish this :witch: would go away faster though.i got bad migrains this cycle and feeling body aches all over and feel a ear infection starting. erghhh... :cry: about to make some hot tea to help the aches:coffee:though cd3 today hope it goes faster but not to fast i want my opk's:haha:Click to expand...

OPKs detect the hormone that tells your body to ovulate, and that usually happens 12-36 hours after a +. But you can get a +opk and then never actually ovulate.. only temping can tell you that you did indeed ovulate. Plus, every woman's surge is different (even cycle to cycle), so temping helps in case you assume you'd ovulate the day after a +opk, but didn't actually until 4 days later.. on the flip side, temping might help if you missed your surge (at least you'd know, I guess.. instead of taking opk after opk not realizing it'd already passed?). 

Anywho - so, lots of women do both.. the opks for a heads up to time BD, and temping to make sure it happened.

I'm just using opks right now.. but if after a few months still bfn, I'll probably do both.


----------



## trgirl308

fx crossed Shabutie sounds promising!!! :dust:

My dog got an eye infection, vet thinks he somehow shoved a stick in his eye... 200$ all in all... Good thing I opted not to buy the iphone today...


----------



## MackMomma8

Shabutie, you need to :test: again, girl! FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## Shabutie

I know, I REALLY REALLY want to.

I had a look on Amazon for some, and if I order now, they can be here by wednesday, so I could test thursday morning, making me 10 days late. I was going to wait until August 1st, as keep seeing a :bfn: isnt nice, and makes me think im paranoid, as I do think I have a few 'symptoms'


Oh and my mum came round today and my folic acid were just sitting on the fireplace, I had to be all sneaky and hide them without her noticing! And OH phoned his mum up to tell her some news, as he put it, and i swear she thought he was going to say I was pregnant again (as FIL found our pregnancy tests last week, but didnt say anything) :haha: when it was to actually tell them that Amara's 2nd tooth is through!

:flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i am going to be doing my tempting as well. im gonna buy a new thermometer though because the one we got a few weeks ago is done in seconds and drives me nuts not use to it being that quick. im gonna get bbt one this time so i know its right.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Sw33tp3a said:


> is everyone using opk's or no that are not sure about ovulating.

I'll start using them when I start TTC next month. I ordered a pack with 50 opk's and 15 pg test. :haha: Hopefully they'll be the only pack I need but if I have to order more I'll probably get the wondfo's because they seem to be the cheapest! 



Shabutie said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> Still no :witch: here. Period was due 7 days ago, and nothing. I havent tested for about 3 days as I was getting :bfn: plus I ran out of them! :haha:

Ohh sorry for the :bfn:'s I hope you were just testing to soon! Which means you need to get some more and start POAS again!!! :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> I bought test strips on Amazon, both for ovulation prediction and pregnancy testing. Time to start peeing on sticks!!

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/POASlarge.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

I updated my to-do list in my journal, I really didn't get much done today but there are very valid reasons as to why not... (words from a procrastinator)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I'm bored and decided to stalk the Pregnancy Test forum! I have to say this one made me :rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...t-pic-included-add-your-soda-pregnancy-2.html


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow i am so googling that one maybe that is why those who drink lots of soda get false positives.everything i have read have said that nothing gives a positive to hcg other than hcg.. hmm food for thought. now on to search..


----------



## mouse_chicky

:haha: Only crazy ttcers are jealous of pop!


----------



## babyb54

mouse_chicky said:


> :haha: Only crazy ttcers are jealous of pop!

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sw33tp3a said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I bought test strips on Amazon, both for ovulation prediction and pregnancy testing. Time to start peeing on sticks!!
> 
> https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/POASlarge.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sw33tp3a said:


> is everyone using opk's or no that are not sure about ovulating.

I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, best thing I ever bought...:)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my hubby wants me to try these https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...Wondfo&x=0&y=0 im gonna order #2 the opks and test strips and then the https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...l_8822dbmd5h_b #1 so ready to do this,, and stocking up on Robitussin and the evening primrose pills i already have the soft cups 
first then we will try that one if we dont conceive in a few more try's


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I got the softcups too! :) If I ever get AF I will try them for that as well since they do get good reviews... but I'm really excited to use them for TTC! 

Wal-Mart was cheapest with the softcups fyi.

Also, apparently it's best for the woman to orgasm after the male. It turns out if the woman does first it can create a hostile environment for the :spermy:... I had no idea! :shrug: I figured either way was good but not according to my book... can't remember if it was TCOYF or What to Expect Before You're Expecting :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay yay yay that's what happened w/ me and DH!


Spoiler
The first time we were unprotected, I came 4 times after him, and then the second time, I came after him again! Woot woot!!!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol,,,, good to know..... ya thats where i got my soft cups too.. also they are suppost to be good for swimming


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and I've also read that a woman's orgasm helps pull up those little swimmers. Helps suck them in. ROFL


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol didnt know that either


----------



## mouse_chicky

fyi, you don't have to orgasm at all (just him, :haha:)

I never do:blush: but it's still fun

But if you girls can have it all, by all means . . .:sex::shock::mrgreen::spermy::bfp::baby::crib:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

girl i have never have either before i could care less but my hubby wants to so i do it for him.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> Yay yay yay that's what happened w/ me and DH!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> The first time we were unprotected, I came 4 times after him, and then the second time, I came after him again! Woot woot!!!!!!

Sounds like you're good to go then!!! :shock: They say with pregnancy a lot of women become multi-orgasmic for the first time... or if they've never had one then achieve it for the first time. I thought that was interesting too!


hakunamatata said:


> Oh and I've also read that a woman's orgasm helps pull up those little swimmers. Helps suck them in. ROFL

That's exactly why it's better to do it after the guy... swimmers are in and you pull them in! Otherwise apparently you can create a "hositle environment" I realize women get pregnant every day but knowing all of this, well I guess every bit helps right! :shrug:


mouse_chicky said:


> fyi, you don't have to orgasm at all (just him, :haha:)
> 
> I never do:blush: but it's still fun
> 
> But if you girls can have it all, by all means . . .:sex::shock::mrgreen::spermy::bfp::baby::crib:

:rofl: love the smilies!!! 

This is probably TMI but...

Spoiler
When I orgasm I laugh uncontrollably...
It freaked me out at first but I googled it and apparently it's normal. :shrug: I guess some women cry afterwards too. Something about the flood of hormones can cause either reaction. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:rofl: this will be all new for me as well


----------



## pixie23

A bit disappointed that AF arrived today, but I had a feeling I wasn't pg anyway so I wasn't shocked. Wondering how long it will take to get pg and how long it will be before we have a chance to ttc again.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie23 said:


> A bit disappointed that AF arrived today, but I had a feeling I wasn't pg anyway so I wasn't shocked. Wondering how long it will take to get pg and how long it will be before we have a chance to ttc again.

so sorry hun on the :witch: it will happen when its right it will happen.


----------



## pichi

on average it can take 6 cycles i think it is to fall pregnant so don't loose hope hun :hugs:


----------



## littleunit

pixie23 said:


> A bit disappointed that AF arrived today, but I had a feeling I wasn't pg anyway so I wasn't shocked. Wondering how long it will take to get pg and how long it will be before we have a chance to ttc again.

Sorry AF arrived. :hugs: I hope it's not too long before you and your DH can ttc again.


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> A bit disappointed that AF arrived today, but I had a feeling I wasn't pg anyway so I wasn't shocked. Wondering how long it will take to get pg and how long it will be before we have a chance to ttc again.

:hugs:

Good luck for next cycle :dust:


----------



## music81

pixie23, sorry to hear :witch: got you, but you can look forward to starting again this cycle?! :dust:

im in the tww, trying to keep busy, and not symptom check, keep feeling my boobs though in case they've got bigger/tender! :blush: i have felt nauseaous a couple of times, but i think that's cause im worrying about it!!:wacko:

anyhow, all have a great day!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## Shabutie

Aww sorry AF arrived Pixie! Fingers crossed it happens super quick when you reunite with DH! 


:flower:


:witch: hasnt arrived this morning. I ordered some tests on Amazon last night, so when they arrive I can see me testing straight away! :haha:

Also, my daughter amazes me how she can wake up, drink 2 oz, then go back to sleep! She was only up 40mins max!!! :shock:


----------



## pichi

she might be going through a growth spurt? 

Pixie used to get up - have bottle - play - back to sleep for 2 hours after only being up like an hour!

now she is awake from 7:30 - 10:30/11 before getting tired


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Also, my daughter amazes me how she can wake up, drink 2 oz, then go back to sleep! She was only up 40mins max!!! :shock:

Thats the life ~ Wish I could do that right now :haha::sleep:


----------



## trgirl308

Aww sorry to hear that Pichi, fx crossed for this cycle, or whichever cycle your DH is back for. :dust:

Good note on the whole orgasm after, we tend to switch it up so I'll keep that in mind. :)

My dog seems better but still stares at me with one eye, it is so adorable in a sad way. The medication does seem to be working though so we'll see in a few days.

........AND! Only 1 more pill to go! :) :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about af pixie23. :hugs:

May your tww go by quickly, music81.

Pichi, Kara does this all the time. It's like she gets up and thinks "wait a minute, I'm a baby. I don't have to get up early." :haha:

I'm glad your dog is getting better, trgirl.


----------



## trgirl308

mouse_chicky said:


> Sorry about af pixie23. :hugs:
> 
> May your tww go by quickly, music81.
> 
> Pichi, Kara does this all the time. It's like she gets up and thinks *"wait a minute, I'm a baby. I don't have to get up early."* :haha:
> 
> I'm glad your dog is getting better, trgirl.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## babyb54

Pixie - So sorry AF got you. :( I hope you can start trying again soon!

Music81 - woot! Hope it goes quick and ends in a :bfp:

Shabutie - Ooo, still no AF! I sure hope that means...... :baby: :mrgreen:

trgirl - 1 pill! :yipee: And hope your poor pup gets better soooon! It's so heartbreaking to see them hurting, isn't it? One of my dogs tore her acl a few months back and it broke my heart to watch her limp on it and then go through the surgery and recovery... She milked it tho.. now she's _so_ spoiled. :dohh:


----------



## trgirl308

So I've finished my half of the wedding thank you cards... but I'm thinking if I wait for DH to do his it may take awhile... so its ok if I do them and he signs right? I'm thinking you can't read his writing anyways... so its better if I do it right?


----------



## babyb54

You can totally do them.. I think most people expect the bride to do it anyways. 

I made DH do his side though, lol. I did my side and our mutuals, but my hand hurt too much to do them all! :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh god, if I let OH do ours, no one will actually know we are saying thank you! :haha:
His writing is awful, so I will do all of ours and just sign them from me and Paul.

Go for it! 


And, I really hope it means :baby: hopefully my tests will arrive soon! 

:flower:


----------



## pichi

i'd be too impatient to wait for internet tests to arrive! lol i'd be going off to get one from Tesco or Boots lol


----------



## babyb54

pichi said:


> i'd be too impatient to wait for internet tests to arrive! lol i'd be going off to get one from Tesco or Boots lol

ditto, lol.


----------



## pichi

I have about 20 upstairs. If I lived closer id be popping round with one hah


----------



## hakunamatata

LOL I wrote out our thank you notes as my handwriting is quite more legible :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope your pup is feeling better TR!


----------



## Shabutie

Aww thanks hun!

Well we dont live near any shops :( and they are way cheaper online. Hopefully they will be here tomorrow or Thursday! Longer I wait, the more chance my levels would be up![-o&lt;
I've had backache all day, and been straving hungry too!


Amara is in full teething mode atm, she just wont settle in bed :( I do think it is a growth spurt, she has hardly eaten anything today, and has drank her milk but in little bits, just more often. 

:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw poor baby! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

for teething i would so totally recommend ordering some baby orajel from Ebay (UK doesn't have it ¬____¬)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I feel ill :( or maybe :thumbup:? I've done nothing but sleep today and now I feel sick :sad2: I tested this morning but it's too early for the IC. I also have a touch of baby brain :wacko: I have to reread everything I type as the words are all wrong! 
In this post alone I originally typed "I've don't nothing" and "it's not early" :haha: I've had some spotting today too which I hope is a sign of something :lol: Don't care if it's pregnancy or AF, just want to get going!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope its IB spotting...https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/fxd.jpg for you


----------



## mouse_chicky

I did our thank you notes too, and signed for both of us. :haha:

Baby orajel is a God-send with teething. I've heard there used to be teething tablets that worked even better, but they took it off the market for some reason. Those poor little gums!

Sounds like morning sickeness, maybe, Mrs. Gibbo!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Today has been all about the :sick: :loo: :sleep:. I haven't actually been sick :happydance: but the queasiness is awful!


----------



## babyb54

CD20 and still no +opk. :( Starting to feel really frustrated/defeated now...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

You've still got 3 days yet :hugs: Don't get downhearted!


----------



## babyb54

I've only got 3 days left because I changed my ticker when it said "You're ovulating!" and I got mad at it. :rofl: "No I'm not, you dirty little liar!"


----------



## Mrs_T

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:Hi everyone! Just stopped by to catch up with the autumn acorns ladies as I haven't been on the group board for ages! It's so exciting that loads of u r now trying and even noticed the odd BFP!! Congratulations


----------



## Mrs_T

Whoops! Just realised the BFP emoticons that I didn't think worked have all appeared bu the beginning of my post...doh! What a doughnut!


----------



## babyb54

I thought you were telling us something about yourself :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_T

If only! Lol!


----------



## Shabutie

Me too, i was getting all excited, thinking we have another preggo in the group!

But hey, hope you've been keeping well!

Im off to tidy our dining room... at 11pm! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_T

Is that extremely early nesting?! I'm currently fighting the urge to furrage in the cupboard for chocolate...at 11pm!


----------



## Shabutie

Ah could be, never thought of it really. It's just bugging me, and its got all our wedding bits and bobs in and I wanted to move them upstairs as there is a but more space to group things up!

I swear I have pulled a muscle :sex: or something, so painful! Guess thats part and parcel of TTC! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie that sounds like a sports injury :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Today has been all about the :sick: :loo: :sleep:. I haven't actually been sick :happydance: but the queasiness is awful!

Ooooh I hope it's cuz your butt is pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Today has been all about the :sick: :loo: :sleep:. I haven't actually been sick :happydance: but the queasiness is awful!

i hope this is promising......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

All of these pregnancy teasers is getting me really excited to ttc!:happydance:

DH was putting Kara to bed this evening, and I just looked at him and thought "he's such a great dad. I can't wait to make another baby with him."


----------



## hakunamatata

That's how I felt when DH gave our dog a bath :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Today has been all about the :sick: :loo: :sleep:. I haven't actually been sick :happydance: but the queasiness is awful!

Fingers tightly crossed for you....:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Today has been all about the :sick: :loo: :sleep:. I haven't actually been sick :happydance: but the queasiness is awful!

Yay! (sorta) hope you feel better, but I hope its a sign more! :dust:



babyb54 said:


> I've only got 3 days left because I changed my ticker when it said "You're ovulating!" and I got mad at it. :rofl: "No I'm not, you dirty little liar!"

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:




mouse_chicky said:


> All of these pregnancy teasers is getting me really excited to ttc!:happydance:
> 
> DH was putting Kara to bed this evening, and I just looked at him and thought "he's such a great dad. I can't wait to make another baby with him."

awwwww! :)




hakunamatata said:


> That's how I felt when DH gave our dog a bath :haha:

same here!

I came home from work and my dog was all bouncy and happy, his eye is still a little red but he can keep it open no problem and it is definitely getting better. Yay! 

Two ppl were asking me today at work when I was planning on having a baby... sorry three ppl! Now that we are married ppl expect that I have nothing else to do I guess! I wish I could tell them I was already preggo... but oh well! Last pill today!


----------



## pixie23

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Today has been all about the :sick: :loo: :sleep:. I haven't actually been sick :happydance: but the queasiness is awful!

I hope you get your BFP this cycle!
I wish getting pg were easier for all of us, though we have a very high number of 1st month BFPs as well as a few unexpected!



trgirl308 said:


> I came home from work and my dog was all bouncy and happy, his eye is still a little red but he can keep it open no problem and it is definitely getting better. Yay!
> 
> Two ppl were asking me today at work when I was planning on having a baby... sorry three ppl! Now that we are married ppl expect that I have nothing else to do I guess! I wish I could tell them I was already preggo... but oh well! Last pill today!

I'm glad your pup is doing better!
As soon as I got married, *anytime* I had a stomach ache, or even a headache, everyone would assume that I was pg.
:happydance: for taking your last pill!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

tell me about it even on facebook there is no way to say you dont feel good or sick or even say a cold they are all oh r u preggo uggh i wish


----------



## trgirl308

Yes! If I even just rub my belly a little I get 'those' looks...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

just to hope u dont look blooded that day either...


----------



## babynewbie

Hello my lovely acorns :flower: 

Still no sign of AF and OPKs dont seem to be getting any darker at all :wacko: So frustrating just want _something_ to happen!


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed for all you girls :)

i had a REALLY sore back last night - like a tugging feeling, woke up this morning and it's gone, have a fuzzy head still though and out of no where a runny nose?!? bleh, i'm probably not pregnant but that doesn't bother me just now

forgot to mention i had all this last time i was pregnant with pixie ( i went and looked at my old journal ^_^;)


----------



## Shabutie

When I rub my belly... people just think I have gas :rofl: JK!

Morning girls!

:witch: still hasnt arrived! :happydance: Im hoping my tests arrive this morning, I'm dying to test. I can see me doing one everyday until its positive or AF arrives :haha:

:dust: to all!

More tidying of the house today, and getting some wedding bits and bobs done! 5 weeks and 6 days! OMFG!!!! :wohoo: Still got to sort out my makeup and stuff :wacko:

Brought loads of lovely clothes for Amara the other day, and spent £50. :blush: Really shouldnt have seeing as we are meant to be saving and paying bits off for the wedding! But buying clothes for her is my one downfall!

Hope everyones having a good morning! :flow:


----------



## Shabutie

Time for the avatar pic to go! I took a gorg one of Amara yesterday! :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

And just wanted to share this pic with you girls, think it's one of my fav's of Amara! 

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249270_10150327977417037_679337036_10102796_3669350_n.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

She is adorable Shabutie! fx crossed for when you get your tests in, when I get mine I might just pee on one anyways.... :dust:

PILLS DONE! And siggy updated, here's to getting lots of practice!


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ adorable shabutie :cloud9:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

& loving your new siggy trgirl :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Shabutie i have fingers, toes and everything crossed for you!! :dust: and Amara is just gorgeous :)


And trgirl308 :yipee: for no more pills!! :D


----------



## Shabutie

I got all excited, thinking the postman delivered them, but it was some stuff for my hen night :rofl:

So im guessing, and hoping, he brings them tomorrow. It will make me 10 days late. I was tempted to get OH to go get on yesterday, but thought 'no, be patient, the others will be here soon' ... But it's not soon enough :brat:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I ordered some more FRERs the other day from Amazon and chose free delivery because they wanted the same amount again to send them 1st Class! £13 for 2?! I don't think so! I'll pay £6.50 thank you very much then whinge about how long they're taking to arrive! :haha::rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

pichi said:


> fingers crossed for all you girls :)
> 
> i had a REALLY sore back last night - like a tugging feeling, woke up this morning and it's gone, have a fuzzy head still though and out of no where a runny nose?!? bleh, i'm probably not pregnant but that doesn't bother me just now
> 
> forgot to mention i had all this last time i was pregnant with pixie ( i went and looked at my old journal ^_^;)

I went and looked at my old journal too! :rofl: Just so I'll know if something is a semi-symptom possibly maybe . . .




What a gorgeous pic, Shabutie!


----------



## babyb54

I cheated this morning, girls. :haha:

No, I've just become obsessed with these damn opks, so when I got home from my hair appointment I went ahead and peed on another one.. even though I had only just peed a couple hours before AND it was morning (9:45)..

BUT, I got the closest thing to a positive that I ever have!!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/opk.jpg

AND then I checked CM (this is all way too much info, I know :blush:) and it's not QUITE ewcm I don't think, cause it still had some cloudiness to it.. but definitely very watery and stretchy.. 

So I feel a little on top of the moon right now. I was really stressing about this. I'm going to take another proper test this afternoon and hopefully by then it's 100% positive. :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

wow id say thats definitely positive! :happydance: :sex: :spermy:

Thats what i want to see! :( mine are messing me about :(


----------



## babyb54

Mine were ticking me off too, babynewbie... so I totally feel your pain. :( I was super depressed last night over it.. CD20 and still barely a line.. I wanted to cry. It didn't help either when I found some things online suggesting that a late O meant bad eggs and blahblah.. I had myself all worked into a huff. Poor DH. :haha:

I hope yours get dark soon, too!! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

So does that mean your due to ovulate? Or your pregnant? 

I so dont get all this stuff :blush: :wacko:


----------



## kitty2385

wow i have missed so much, life hasn't given me time to check this in a while and its way too many pages to read back that far! Anyway here i am i'm back. Sadly smoking again but only until i get my bfp :) hope all is well xxx


----------



## babynewbie

Ovulating Shabutie :thumbup:


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie said:


> So does that mean your due to ovulate? Or your pregnant?
> 
> I so dont get all this stuff :blush: :wacko:

I wish prego! But just due to ovulate. :) That's step one though! haha.


----------



## anniepie

I've good feelings for you this month babyb54...think you're gonna be the next BFP...

:dust:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, thanks Anniepie. Are you just trying to distract me from the FB chats? :winkwink: :haha:

Keeping my FX for sure.. it will at the very least be nice to move on to the other side of this cycle. :)


----------



## anniepie

Would I be so underhand babyb54 :blush:

Seriously, though, fxd and :dust:


----------



## pichi

Babyb54 it won't go any darker - that's a nice clear positive you have there :)


----------



## babyb54

Oh, nice!! :yipee: Glad I posted it then.. I thought for sure that was a near-positive but still negative. Better jump DH at lunch then. :haha:

Thanks!


----------



## pichi

No problem. I found I used to get my temp rise a day after an opk like that so go and jump that OH lol


----------



## anniepie

go get him girl LOL :sex:


----------



## Shabutie

I reckon we will have a couple of :bfp: this month/beggining of next month! 

I want my tests to hurry up :grr:


----------



## anniepie

I want my OH to ditch the condoms already!! 5 weeks until our holiday and our TTC date...hoping it sticks...am nervous it wont...


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Oh, nice!! :yipee: Glad I posted it then.. I thought for sure that was a near-positive but still negative. Better jump DH at lunch then. :haha:
> 
> Thanks!

:sex: Yeah, these ladies beat me to it - that's about as dark of a +opk as I've ever seen!! You better get on it, girl!! 



Shabutie said:


> I reckon we will have a couple of :bfp: this month/beggining of next month!
> 
> I want my tests to hurry up :grr:

I think so too, Shabutie... I predict that HM and babyb will be our next two.... :bfp: :happydance: :bfp:

I'm psychic, btw. :rofl:



anniepie said:


> I want my OH to ditch the condoms already!! 5 weeks until our holiday and our TTC date...hoping it sticks...am nervous it wont...

:hugs: It will, you'll see!! Don't cave like I did!! :blush:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

best of luck on that opk get busy with your dh!! cant wait for my tests arrive i ordered them today!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Im not feeling at all well today ladies, have headache, am tired & am suffering with pretty bad indigestion/heartburn :cry:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Great to read about all the exciting news on here ~ Its not gonna be long before another acorn gets a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, sorry you're not feeling well Kelly. :( 

On the plus side, you're nearing 2nd tri!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

KellyC75 said:


> Im not feeling at all well today ladies, have headache, am tired & am suffering with pretty bad indigestion/heartburn :cry:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Great to read about all the exciting news on here ~ Its not gonna be long before another acorn gets a :bfp: :happydance:

at least u are getting very close to being out of the scary zone. 2nd trimester is right around the corner. i hope u start feeling better though:hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Wow lot's going on today!!! I agree about the +opk... definetely get busy asap!!! :sex:

It looks like a couple of girls are late/in 2ww also!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dust: :dust :dust: 

I think our next :bfp: will be in the next few weeks!!!

I think AF finally arrived... it takes up to 5 days after the last Provera... and today is exactly 5 days so I'm really hoping it sticks around. Will call dr tomorrow to schedule HSG as long as AF stays!!! (Never thought I'd be so excited about seeing her!!!) :haha: 

Still trying to figure out how my cycle will work with Provera and Femara... The Provera is for 10 days and then ~5days for AF to start... so does that mean my cycle will now be ~15 longer than it should be? I guess I have a 15 day limbo between cycles. I don't know. :shrug: I'll have to ask the dr at my next appointment.


----------



## Mrs_T

When I was cleaning out my cupboard at work today, I found not 1 but 3 pregnancy books!! :happydance:

Needless to say, I've brought them all home and had my head stuck in them ever since!

My particular favourite is called "The Best Friends' Guide to Pregnancy: Or Everything Your Doctor Won't Tell You", which is quite out of date (they all look like they've been hiding in there for a while), but really funny and light hearted! :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

I'm hoping my :bfp: happens soon, otherwise I will wonder why im this late! :shock:

I gave up reading pregnancy books, kinda scared me what I read in some! Although I would gladly watch all the baby shows! :haha:

I just had a thought, if I am pregnant, people will think getting married as made me be lazy and become fat :rofl:


----------



## music81

hello ladies,

sounds like we've got a few more bfps coming along soon!! :dust:

i think the universe is messing with me....its my tww and i've done 3 pregnancy tests at work already this week for customers (i work in a chemist)...im trying to forget about tww and this is not helping!! :nope:


----------



## babyb54

music81 said:


> i think the universe is messing with me....its my tww and i've done 3 pregnancy tests at work already this week for customers (i work in a chemist)...im trying to forget about tww and this is not helping!! :nope:

Slip one in for yourself. haha!


PS for those shopping around for OPKs. Curious thing - I posted this mornings cheapie, and y'all saw it was positive. But I took a CB digital this morning too and it was negative. I figured cause I'd cheated (not 4 hours since last pee). But I took another this afternoon and my cheapie was even more positive, but my CB digital was negative again! :dohh: And to think I'd bought the CB's as my no-fail double check backup.. but if I'd been going by those I'd be missing my surge! :shrug:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thats good to here the cheepies still work better. i just ordered mine they ship out tomorrow. im so excited... ready to do the opk's and hope i dont need them next cycle. i also just bought the preseed and evening primrose pills. so i hope this works.


----------



## Shabutie

Sooo.... OH has been sent off to sainsburies to get some pregnancy tests, I can wait for the others to arrive! Should have some results to post in half and hour! :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie said:


> Sooo.... OH has been sent off to sainsburies to get some pregnancy tests, I can wait for the others to arrive! Should have some results to post in half and hour! :headspin: :happydance:

hope its good news to report :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie said:


> Sooo.... OH has been sent off to sainsburies to get some pregnancy tests, I can wait for the others to arrive! Should have some results to post in half and hour! :headspin: :happydance:

YESSS! Can't wait to hear! FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## Shabutie

:bfn: 

:cry: I dont get my body

Here's the test!
 



Attached Files:







P7270759.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mouse_chicky

:paper::-=


----------



## mouse_chicky

oh crap, my emoticons are inappropriate now, so sorry Shabutie! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah no worries hun, reading a paper and whistling is a good pass time :haha:

Will test on my others when they arrive. This test was seriously weird when I opened it up! :wacko:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

still keeping my fingers https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/fxd.jpgfor ya hun... not out til the :witch: comes...


----------



## babyb54

So sorry shabutie. :( :hugs: There's still hope until AF gets ya though, so don't lose hope!


----------



## BlueHadeda

So sorry Shabuti!! :hugs:

Still keeping my fx'ed for you!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It ain't over yet chicken! We can do it! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks girls! 

It'll happen when my body is ready... it's just not quick enough. I s'pose coz I fell pregnant with Amara the first month, I am kinda expecting it to be the same again.

Probably not the best way to think when TTC! lol


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm bored of waiting now! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I POAS for the first time today. I did it twice because I swore I could see a second line. But when I looked at it again, it was definitely a BFN. It's too soon for it to be a BFP, but I still couldn't resist.

Hope you get your BFP soon Shabutie!!!


----------



## Shabutie

h a p p y 

b i  r t h d a  y 

t o 

y o u​


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> I POAS for the first time today. I did it twice because I swore I could see a second line. But when I looked at it again, it was definitely a BFN. It's too soon for it to be a BFP, but I still couldn't resist.
> 
> Hope you get your BFP soon Shabutie!!!


aww boo! Well atleast you know its too early, so there is still hope! I really hope its your time hun!

And thanks, I hope it happens for me soon too!

:kiss:


----------



## hakunamatata

*Happy Birthday Mouse Chicky!!!*

:flower: :yipee: :tease: :bunny:


----------



## Shabutie

OOo dancing bunny... good one! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:cake: Happy Birthday Mouse_chicky!!! 

Sorry about the :bfn:'s girls... But like everyone else said it's not over until :witch: arrives!!! Fx'd and :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm a little bummed. I had nausea and headaches this week, and crazy dreams... I think I might have been tricking myself into feeling pregnant, I don't know...


----------



## babyb54

Mouse_chicky - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :cake: Hope you're enjoying it! :)

HK - So sorry for the disappointment. It seems to be going around AA today. :( But as others have said, you're not out til the :witch: gets ya, so stay hopeful! :)


----------



## Shabutie

I hope my periods dont start going all over the place. Last thing I need is my period on my wedding day! :shock:


----------



## hakunamatata

ERGH that would suck!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/bytu.jpg mouse chicky


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh thanks for making cupcakes Sweetpea, I want one! :thumbup:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:)


----------



## babyb54

When will mine be delivered? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> When will mine be delivered? :mrgreen:

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/cup.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

Ahhh virtual cupcakes are calorie free, woot woot!!

If I do end up with AF this month, I will definitely have a cupcake or a very large glass of wine :rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> Ahhh virtual cupcakes are calorie free, woot woot!!
> 
> If I do end up with AF this month, I will definitely have a cupcake or a very large glass of wine :rofl:

:wine::icecream:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Aw, thanks girls! You're the best friends!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Sod the cupcakes this is what I could eat right about now!

https://kaleidoscope.cultural-china.com/chinaWH/upload/upfiles/2010-01/13/kung_pao_chicken9aa5cf15e4d221793a32.jpg


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok now im hungry... mmmmmmm


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the :bfn: HK & Shabutie, your not out til the :witch: turns up..

Happy Birthday Mouse Chicky :cake:

AFM, I have 3 days off finally after working 9 days straight, and my DH has just bought me a BRAND NEW CAR!!!


----------



## babyb54

Nice Miss Redknob!!! Guess we know what you'll be doing on your days off haha


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> Ahhh virtual cupcakes are calorie free, woot woot!!
> 
> If I do end up with AF this month, I will definitely have a cupcake or a very large glass of wine :rofl:

Oh if AF comes you can have both!!! :winkwink:


Miss Redknob said:


> Sorry about the :bfn: HK & Shabutie, your not out til the :witch: turns up..
> 
> Happy Birthday Mouse Chicky :cake:
> 
> AFM, I have 3 days off finally after working 9 days straight, and my DH has just bought me a BRAND NEW CAR!!!

:yipee: What a sweet DH!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ms redknob it looks nice too its the grey one right..


----------



## hakunamatata

Cool! What kind of car did you get?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sw33tp3a said:


> ms redknob it looks nice too its the grey one right..

Grey one??



hakunamatata said:


> Cool! What kind of car did you get?

I got a Hyundai i30 SLX CRDi (diesal engine) in White. Should be here early next week..:happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oh ok im still confused with the friends on facebook from this group. and one of the girls from the list got a new grey car today also. lol... sorry haha


----------



## trgirl308

Hey ladies! Just had a great night with my girlfriends! Always nice to have some all girl time.. Meanwhile my awesome DH went and repaired a door at my mom's house... he is such a sweetie! Off to bed hope everyone had a good day! 

Happy Birthday Mouse Chicky! :cake:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sw33tp3a said:


> oh ok im still confused with the friends on facebook from this group. and one of the girls from the list got a new grey car today also. lol... sorry haha

:thumbup: Looks like a few people are getting new cars, one of my friends just said they bought a new car today...LOL



trgirl308 said:


> Hey ladies! Just had a great night with my girlfriends! Always nice to have some all girl time.. Meanwhile my awesome DH went and repaired a door at my mom's house... he is such a sweetie! Off to bed hope everyone had a good day!
> 
> Happy Birthday Mouse Chicky! :cake:

Always nice to have a girls night, hope you have a great sleep..:sleep:


----------



## littleunit

Happy Birthday, Mouse Chicky! :cake:

Congrats on the new car, Miss RedKnob! 

Good luck to everyone waiting for a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry for your :bfn: Shabutie :hugs:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Happy Birthday Mouse Chickey :cake:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kelly I see you are nearly into your 2nd tri...How are you going?


----------



## Mrs_T

Sorry to hear it was a:bfn: Shabutie :-(


----------



## Shabutie

Another day, another :bfn:

It was one my new tests that arrived today.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

xXx

ETA: Here's the test!
 



Attached Files:







P7280764.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> Im not feeling at all well today ladies, have headache, am tired & am suffering with pretty bad indigestion/heartburn :cry:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Great to read about all the exciting news on here ~ Its not gonna be long before another acorn gets a :bfp: :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


Shabutie & HM -Sorry about the BFNs :hugs: still not over though! x




Miss Redknob said:


> Sorry about the :bfn: HK & Shabutie, your not out til the :witch: turns up..
> 
> Happy Birthday Mouse Chicky :cake:
> 
> AFM, I have 3 days off finally after working 9 days straight, and my DH has just bought me a BRAND NEW CAR!!!

Lucky you!! :thumbup:


And Happy Birthday mouse chicky! :cake: :bunny: :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Kelly I see you are nearly into your 2nd tri...How are you going?

Thanks for asking :flower: Im doing Ok thanks....Got my scan next week :happydance:


----------



## pichi

Shabutie: could you have ov'd late?


----------



## trgirl308

Still no AF though Shabutie! :dust:

Kelly good luck with your scan, send us pictures! :)

I just translated my CV for a school I am applying to.... it is made easier when you decide that half of what is on it is useless crap anyways.... Glad it took less time.. now I just have to fish out my university diploma from somewhere, and bake cookies! Yay!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Shabutie

pichi said:


> Shabutie: could you have ov'd late?

I dont actually know. I dont know when I was due to ovulate, I just knew my period was due the 18th. Although about 20mins after I did that test, I have cramps that feel like my period is gonna start, so its just a waiting game really.

:flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sorry about the :bfn: ladies. hope u catch those sticky beans next cycle, your not out yet though till the :witch: arrives.


----------



## babynewbie

:bfn: from me today :(

No BFP. No AF. No anything!! :hissy: This is so frustrating :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> :bfn: from me today :(
> 
> No BFP. No AF. No anything!! :hissy: This is so frustrating :nope:

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I know how ya feel!! But it ain't over til AF sings!


----------



## music81

FXed for u shabutie, HK and babynewbie!!...:dust: 
:witch: not got u yet!!....
this tww seems the longest 2 wks ever!! :sleep::wacko:

good luck kellyc75 with your scan! post a photo!!! :happydance:

i agree with others, if i get an AF this month im having a large :pizza::icecream::wine:


----------



## hakunamatata

I just did some online shopping at Victoria's Secret - I had a gift card from my bridal shower that I never used last year, bought some mascara and bronzer.

I agree, this waiting stuff feels like forever!! I'm not even officially TTC yet but I'm so broody!

DH and I have been having more conversations, and we are 100% officially TTC next month!


----------



## anniepie

Oh yay HK... that's great that next month you're officially TTC :hugs: Of course that's if you've not caught already... :dust:


----------



## music81

:happydance: :wohoo: hooray for officially ttc nxt month!!! these tww will do my head in!!.....hope :bfp: happens soon!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

HK that's great that you'll officially be TTC next month!

Babynewbie sorry to hear about the :bfn: :-(

Hearing all you guys talking about the TWW and testing makes me a little nervous for when I'm TTC - I'm SO impatient I know the TWW and any BFNs are going to finish me off every month!!! So glad I'll have all you lovely ladies to talk to!

Talking of impatient...is it still another month before I can TTC??? Can't wait to be symptom spotting with you guys now!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/music_88.gif


----------



## babyb54

music81 said:


> :happydance: :wohoo: hooray for officially ttc nxt month!!! these tww will do my head in!!.....hope :bfp: happens soon!!!

When do you get to test?

HK - :yipee: Woohoo! So glad to hear you'll be TTC!!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T said:


> Hearing all you guys talking about the TWW and testing makes me a little nervous for when I'm TTC - I'm SO impatient I know the TWW and any BFNs are going to finish me off every month!!! So glad I'll have all you lovely ladies to talk to!

I knew I was impatient to begin with, but TTC is going to do me in, lol. I don't know what I'll do if we don't get pregnant in the first couple months.. no way could I handle this waiting game for longer than that!! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs_T

babyb54 said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Hearing all you guys talking about the TWW and testing makes me a little nervous for when I'm TTC - I'm SO impatient I know the TWW and any BFNs are going to finish me off every month!!! So glad I'll have all you lovely ladies to talk to!
> 
> I knew I was impatient to begin with, but TTC is going to do me in, lol. I don't know what I'll do if we don't get pregnant in the first couple months.. no way could I handle this waiting game for longer than that!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I know, I can't even begin to imagine how I'd be if it took six months or more!!


----------



## LaurGil

Happy Birthday Mousey :cake:

Sorry to read of all the BFN 

Yesterday I started spotting & AF arrived in full swing today :happydance:

xxx


----------



## music81

babayb54 AF due 8th aug....but the past couple of months its been arriving 2 days early so could be the 6th...im v. rarely late though....


----------



## music81

Happy birthday Mouse chickey!! :flower: :cake:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so so so broody today, I'm forcing myself to not POAS because it's only CD17 and I'm only 7dpo. I swear I'm going nuts. I knitted for a while (the baby blanket!) and I even treated myself to some makeup online, but nothing I do is taking my mind off of anything!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

just ordered :pizza:for lunch then gotta do :laundry::dishes: and the some homework:comp: fun fun maybe a nap somewhere in there.


----------



## hakunamatata

Cool! I did a little laundry today too. Well just the folding and putting away part.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

the folding is the part i dont care for lol


----------



## pichi

i just chuck it in a basket and take care of it if and when i need to. lol


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> I just did some online shopping at Victoria's Secret - I had a gift card from my bridal shower that I never used last year, bought some mascara and bronzer.
> 
> I agree, this waiting stuff feels like forever!! I'm not even officially TTC yet but I'm so broody!
> 
> DH and I have been having more conversations, and we are 100% officially TTC next month!

:yipee: It's getting close!!!


LaurGil said:


> Happy Birthday Mousey :cake:
> 
> Sorry to read of all the BFN
> 
> Yesterday I started spotting & AF arrived in full swing today :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Same here with AF... 

I posted a bit about AF, my upcoming HSG, and DH's SA results (came in the mail) in my journal. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm not a huge fan of any of it but I try to catch up a bit on my days off.

Do you guys like my new siggies??


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i sure do HK
they are so cute


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey guys! Please vote on my poll! Thanks!!!!!

Click here!!


----------



## babyb54

HK - I voted no. :) I think that's a super cute name and I haven't found it to be too common! Though, personally, if you loved a name before it got popular then who cares if it did? And for that matter, really.. if you love a name that is popular, who cares? It's special to you and that's all that matters... disregard what other people are doing! 


Anywho. I got home from work and satisfied my newfound POAS addiction. :rofl: Another +opk so my surge is still going! IMO this is GREAT - more time to catch the eggy!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

HK, I voted! Maybe it's just in my country, but I've never met or heard of anyone who's called Abigail or Abby. Love both! And love the idea that it connects with your mom.

Well, just popped in to say good luck for everyone who's trying, everyone who's waiting for AF, everyone who's waiting for ovulation, everyone who's in the 2WW, and those still WTT!

I'm in the 2WW and it SUCKS. Big time. I forgot how awful it is. I'm symptom spotting even though I'm barely 3DPO!! How pathetic is that! :dohh: :blush: I'm pretty sure it's impossible to feel anything yet, since implantation couldn't even have happened yet. Sigh. :wacko:


----------



## babyb54

Soo, if we did the deed 2 days before my +opk (in the morning), yesterday afternoon (~3p.. day of +opk), and again this morning... would it be totally silly to try to talk my DH into another round this evening? :rofl: Or should I just wait until tomorrow? For those of you that are trying and using opks, how do you time it? 

It stinks a little.. we wasted all of our energy too early in my cycle. By the time my +opk came we were starting to slack... :rofl: So now I'm (probably irrationally) nervous that our timing is off!


----------



## babyb54

BlueHadeda - FX for you!!! :dust: I hope your 2ww goes SPEEDING by and ends with a :BFP:!! I'm gearing up to join you in 2ww and I just know it's going to drive me :wacko: so I sympathize!

I'm so bad that I was reading amazon reviews today about the pregnancy tests I bought and saw that some girls had gotten the faintest of faint bfp's on 9dpo.. so you just know I'm going to cave and start testing then. haha!


----------



## hakunamatata

You might as well try Babyb, isn't the egg viable for 24-48 hours?

:hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Well I don't think I've O'd yet.. but obviously can't know for certain since I don't temp. Still had a strong surge going this afternoon though. So anywho, I'm trying to get as many :spermy: to the egg as I can before she drops, hahaha.

Poor DH, he's so tired of :sex:. Go figure! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310446800z5z25z14.png

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/xXvEm4.png

Which tickers do you like better for the pregnancy testing? Or do you like the one I already have? I can't decide lol


----------



## babyb54

I like the new Lilypie one the best, personally!


----------



## Miss Redknob

KellyC75 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Kelly I see you are nearly into your 2nd tri...How are you going?
> 
> Thanks for asking :flower: Im doing Ok thanks....Got my scan next week :happydance:Click to expand...

Good to hear. Can't wait to see some pics..



babynewbie said:


> :bfn: from me today :(
> 
> No BFP. No AF. No anything!! :hissy: This is so frustrating :nope:

Hope you get your :bfp: soon..



hakunamatata said:


> I just did some online shopping at Victoria's Secret - I had a gift card from my bridal shower that I never used last year, bought some mascara and bronzer.
> 
> I agree, this waiting stuff feels like forever!! I'm not even officially TTC yet but I'm so broody!
> 
> DH and I have been having more conversations, and we are 100% officially TTC next month!

Great to hear you and DH are 100% on board together..:thumbup:



hakunamatata said:


> I'm not a huge fan of any of it but I try to catch up a bit on my days off.
> 
> Do you guys like my new siggies??

Love the new siggy, so cute.



hakunamatata said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310446800z5z25z14.png
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/xXvEm4.png
> 
> Which tickers do you like better for the pregnancy testing? Or do you like the one I already have? I can't decide lol

I like both of them.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone!

Sorry about the bfn Shabutie and babynewbie. I'm sure that's so frustrating.

I'm feeling for everyone in the 2ww. Time will tell. ;) 

I had a great birthday. I got a job at a school 5 minutes from my house teaching 4th grade!:happydance: In a few weeks I'll be extremely busy with it all; hopefully I'll survive.:haha:


----------



## babyb54

Congrats on the job mouse_chicky!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope the job goes well Mouse Chicky..:)


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310446800z5z25z14.png
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/xXvEm4.png
> 
> Which tickers do you like better for the pregnancy testing? Or do you like the one I already have? I can't decide lol

I like the first one cuz it is informative in a fun way... but I find the ones you are already using are pretty. And I like Abigail too. :dust:

babyb54... why not try again! Enjoy... :)

Hope everyone had a good day! :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hk- i like them all
mouse-chicky- very awesome news


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn Shabutie and babynewbie. I'm sure that's so frustrating.
> 
> I'm feeling for everyone in the 2ww. Time will tell. ;)
> 
> I had a great birthday. I got a job at a school 5 minutes from my house teaching 4th grade!:happydance: In a few weeks I'll be extremely busy with it all; hopefully I'll survive.:haha:

That's exciting. Good luck!!! :yipee:


hakunamatata said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310446800z5z25z14.png
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/xXvEm4.png
> 
> Which tickers do you like better for the pregnancy testing? Or do you like the one I already have? I can't decide lol

I like what you already have. They match well with the wording you have under them for links to your journals. Very coordinated. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls, I can't remember how to attached my Journal to my siggy, can someone help me..please


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310446800z5z25z14.png
> 
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/xXvEm4.png
> 
> Which tickers do you like better for the pregnancy testing? Or do you like the one I already have? I can't decide lol

I like the ones you have on your siggy now :kiss:


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi ladies...I have been gone for what seems like forever! I've had issue after issue...my computer crashed..(facebook still won't load for me), had more family visits than wanted :( My oldest daughter and her b/f decided they want to get married this November! Ugh...life is crazy! Excited though, I'm ovulating and this is our first attempt at TTC! It took us 2 years to conceive our first daughter, 2nd daughter was a bit of a suprise and 3rd daughter took 16 months to conceive after a miscarriage...so I'm trying not to get over excited in case it takes awhile. 

Both teenagers are out of town, baby Mackenzie is fast asleep, hubby is sleeping so I think I'll try to catch up on some of the posts here. I can't access the FB group right now so I'm stuck trying to catch up here. 

Who's started TTC? I'm assuming most are still waiting for Aug/Sept? :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to see you CheerCoach, hope you and Mackenzie are doing we..:hugs:


----------



## pichi

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi girls, I can't remember how to attached my Journal to my siggy, can someone help me..please

write out what you want to link to your journal:

MY JOURNAL

highlight it, then click on the Globe with the paperclip symbol in the menu... paste in your link and you're done hyperlinking :)


or you an manually code it like this:


PHP:

[URL="https://www.amazon.com"]MY JOURNAL[/URL]


and for an image hyper link:


PHP:

[url="https://www.amazon.com"][img]exampleimageurl.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies...I have been gone for what seems like forever! I've had issue after issue...my computer crashed..(facebook still won't load for me), had more family visits than wanted :( My oldest daughter and her b/f decided they want to get married this November! Ugh...life is crazy! Excited though, I'm ovulating and this is our first attempt at TTC! It took us 2 years to conceive our first daughter, 2nd daughter was a bit of a suprise and 3rd daughter took 16 months to conceive after a miscarriage...so I'm trying not to get over excited in case it takes awhile.
> 
> Both teenagers are out of town, baby Mackenzie is fast asleep, hubby is sleeping so I think I'll try to catch up on some of the posts here. I can't access the FB group right now so I'm stuck trying to catch up here.
> 
> Who's started TTC? I'm assuming most are still waiting for Aug/Sept? :hugs:

:wave: Lovely to hear from you

Congrats to your DD :wedding:

It may not take you long to concieve, Took me over a year with DS2, over 6 months with DD......But this one was on 1st cycle after NTNP....:baby:

Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi cheer coach nice to meet you congrats on the little one...


----------



## CheerCoach

Ty Miss RedKnob :) Good to see you too. BabyMac n I are great, she's gotten so big! She's simply incredible. I sure wish I would have had more when I was younger, but I think her and one brother or sister will be it for us. Ahh...you poor thing just 3 dpo? That TWW sucks...what are you doing to keep occupied? I was horrible while TTC Mackenzie and POAS several times daily from about 6dpo til my bfp at 10dpo! Good luck I hope this is your cycle! :babydust:

Hi Kelly! Ah, thank you :) I'm excited for her...I tried to talk her into waiting but with him in the Army they are so far apart and they don't want to wait until next year. She'll continue her college education while he does his Army thing...so...yep I'm planning a wedding. I told them they had to wait to start a family though...lol. Congrats that you conceived so quickly! How is the pregnancy so far? When are you due? I hope we conceive right away, but I'm not confident :( My doctor even said to me not to wait to TTC...he said with my age *cringe* and the difficulties we had conceiving BabyMac that we should just go for it now. If we do conceive this cycle I'll be about 4.5-5 months pregnant for the wedding. Oh my crazy life!

I tried to do some catching up on the board...I was suprised to see so many of you in your TWW's and some already with bfn's :( So, lots of babydust to you in that TWW and for those with the bfn's hang in there! As much as it sucked going through months of not getting pregnant I feel like it happened that way for a reason....the right combo of mom n dad had to be there to make our Mackenzie. I hope all your right combo's are well on their way to you...:hugs: to all!


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi Sw33tP3a! Thank you and nice to meet you!


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> Hi Kelly! Ah, thank you :) I'm excited for her...I tried to talk her into waiting but with him in the Army they are so far apart and they don't want to wait until next year. She'll continue her college education while he does his Army thing...so...yep I'm planning a wedding. I told them they had to wait to start a family though...lol. Congrats that you conceived so quickly! How is the pregnancy so far? When are you due? I hope we conceive right away, but I'm not confident :( My doctor even said to me not to wait to TTC...he said with my age *cringe* and the difficulties we had conceiving BabyMac that we should just go for it now. If we do conceive this cycle I'll be about 4.5-5 months pregnant for the wedding. Oh my crazy life!

So far, its been hard...The tiredness & sickness whilst caring for a LO is tough ~ But on the plus side DD's reflux is alot better :thumbup: 

Im due February 14th **.....Oh & im 35 years old, cant remember how old you are, but that may give you hope :winkwink:


----------



## Miss Redknob

CheerCoach - We aren't trying yet, still 2 and a half months away so my TWW goes so quick while we aren't trying..:haha: Great to hear you and BabyMac are great. Hope you coneive soon..:hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

Kelly, sorry it's a bit rough on you...luckily though usually the 2nd trimester is much easier! Will you have help at the end of your pregnancy and once the new baby arrives? Oh, I love your due date...too sweet! I'm 38...I'm not really concerned with my age as far as ability to conceive...more worried about DS. I did the genetics testing w/Mackenzie and will again when we conceive. 

Lol Miss Redknob...I saw your countdowntopregnancy ticker and figured you were in the tww. :)


----------



## pichi

i'm currently in my tww officially now but i am sure as sure can be i OV'd early O__O so, i will be waiting till next week to check on all this funny business that's been going on :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

OMG!! :loopy: Just reading todays paper and OHs horoscope says...



> 'Holiday plans will be transformed for two exciting reasons'

Were going on holiday in September! And for ages ive been bugging OH about when hes gonna propose to me winkwink:) and he said the other week that hes got it planned when and where hes going to do it. And obviously we are TTC....... I SOO hope the two exciting things are what i think they are!!! :happydance:

Ive never wanted a horoscope to come true so badly! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Hi CheerCoach! I'm happy to have another TTC Acorn in the mix! :thumbup: Mackenzie is adorable btw!

babynewbie - :haha: I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you that the horoscope turns out how you want it!!


Anywho, this day is draggggging at work. But in a couple of hours I'll be off to Texas for a week! :happydance: Couldn't have come at a better time - hopefully a new city will be sufficient enough distraction to keep me from thinking about the 2ww! :) I can't BELIEVE that a week from now DH and I will have been married for a whole year already! It's FLOWN by!

Hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's wonderful to hear from you Cheercoach! :hugs: I'm glad everything is going well. I can't believe Mckensie is over 2 months! Congrats to your daughter. It must be so exciting yet bittersweet to be planning your first child's wedding. I'm glad she's going to still go to school though.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Babynewbie, what a neat horoscope. Hope it means what you're hoping. ;)


----------



## Shabutie

Evening :wave:

So AF still isnt here, but i got another :bfn: this morning, think i am going to wait, and test Sunday morning. I was sure she would arrive, as I had the tummt ache associated with AF... only time will tell.

I also didnt put on any weight this week! How I dont know because ive eaten like a pig :haha: 

:kiss: :dust: :kiss:


----------



## trgirl308

babynewbie said:


> OMG!! :loopy: Just reading todays paper and OHs horoscope says...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Holiday plans will be transformed for two exciting reasons'
> 
> Were going on holiday in September! And for ages ive been bugging OH about when hes gonna propose to me winkwink:) and he said the other week that hes got it planned when and where hes going to do it. And obviously we are TTC....... I SOO hope the two exciting things are what i think they are!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ive never wanted a horoscope to come true so badly! :haha:Click to expand...

YAY!!! Fx for you! :dust:



babyb54 said:


> Anywho, this day is draggggging at work. But in a couple of hours I'll be off to Texas for a week! :happydance: Couldn't have come at a better time - hopefully a new city will be sufficient enough distraction to keep me from thinking about the 2ww! :) I can't BELIEVE that a week from now DH and I will have been married for a whole year already! It's FLOWN by!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:

Early congrats on your wedding anniversary! 



Shabutie said:


> Evening :wave:
> 
> So AF still isnt here, but i got another :bfn: this morning, think i am going to wait, and test Sunday morning. I was sure she would arrive, as I had the tummt ache associated with AF... only time will tell.
> 
> I also didnt put on any weight this week! How I dont know because ive eaten like a pig :haha:
> 
> :kiss: :dust: :kiss:

Good job on the lack of weight... still no AF though!



So... one of my collegues told me today that she is pregnant... they aren't trying.. they're barely even in a stable relationship and definitely can't afford a kid.... I want to be happy for her, but I'm not sure I think she would be a good mother, but I guess maybe motherhood will change her for the better (she is very selfish) and of course a twang of jealousy... which will get worse when she starts to show....


----------



## Mrs_T

Babynewbie, the horoscope sounds very exciting - what star sign is he? Hope it is exactly what you're thinking - FX!

Babyb54, you must have got married about the same time as me -when's your anniversary? Ours is 7th August. Can't believe how quickly it's flown by! 

Are you doing anything to celebrate? We are going for afternoon tea at the hotel that we had our reception at, then I have bought some paper sky lanterns (as it's our paper anniversary) to set off outside so we can watch them fly out over the sea! You're meant to make a wish when you set them off... I know what mine'll be! :baby:


----------



## babynewbie

Hes cancer :)


----------



## Mrs_T

I was secretly hoping he'd be the same as me or my OH as we have 2 hols planned! :blush: how sad!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Hi ladies i have a question, im on cd 7 and i have been taking the EPRO for 2 days now i already have EWCM. is this normal. this early. im still awaiting for my OPK's to arrive. just wondering. we will be trying every nite from now on till after we now i O'ate to make sure, but this is still new to me.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mrs_T said:


> Babynewbie, the horoscope sounds very exciting - what star sign is he? Hope it is exactly what you're thinking - FX!
> 
> Babyb54, you must have got married about the same time as me -when's your anniversary? Ours is 7th August. Can't believe how quickly it's flown by!
> 
> Are you doing anything to celebrate? We are going for afternoon tea at the hotel that we had our reception at, then I have bought some paper sky lanterns (as it's our paper anniversary) to set off outside so we can watch them fly out over the sea! You're meant to make a wish when you set them off... I know what mine'll be! :baby:

how long have you been married my hubbys and i anniversary is August 1st its our 1year this year. we r celebrating this weekend, bowling tomorrow night when DH gets off and sunday movies, dinner, and who nows, no kids in house all weekend. :)


----------



## babyb54

Thanks trgirl! Sorry to hear about your coworker. It's tough to muster cheer for a situation like that! One girl I know is pregnant, no job, and doesn't even know who the dad is 100% (between a couple of guys)..and yet she is SO thrilled. You want to be happy for her since she's happy about it, and you want to hope it will change her for the better..but the doubts are so loud! 

Mrs_T - very close dates indeed! We were August 6. :) As for celebrating as I said, we're going to Texas. The first leg of the trip is actually a conference, but that's more for networking so it's fun..then we extended a few days after the conference to celebrate. We're going to a nice dinner and getting massages and just generally enjoying a few days off from the world. :) 

An early happy anniversary to you too! Your plans sound lovely! I hope your wish comes true. :winkwink:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> Thanks trgirl! Sorry to hear about your coworker. It's tough to muster cheer for a situation like that! One girl I know is pregnant, no job, and doesn't even know who the dad is 100% (between a couple of guys)..and yet she is SO thrilled. You want to be happy for her since she's happy about it, and you want to hope it will change her for the better..but the doubts are so loud!
> 
> Mrs_T - very close dates indeed! We were August 6. :) As for celebrating as I said, we're going to Texas. The first leg of the trip is actually a conference, but that's more for networking so it's fun..then we extended a few days after the conference to celebrate. We're going to a nice dinner and getting massages and just generally enjoying a few days off from the world. :)
> 
> An early happy anniversary to you too! Your plans sound lovely! I hope your wish comes true. :winkwink:

happy anniversary you two..Ms.T and Babyb54


----------



## mouse_chicky

WSS^ Happy anniversary!:wedding:


----------



## Miss Redknob

pichi said:


> i'm currently in my tww officially now but i am sure as sure can be i OV'd early O__O so, i will be waiting till next week to check on all this funny business that's been going on :haha:

Good Luck Pichi, FX for you..:thumbup:



babynewbie said:


> OMG!! :loopy: Just reading todays paper and OHs horoscope says...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Holiday plans will be transformed for two exciting reasons'
> 
> Were going on holiday in September! And for ages ive been bugging OH about when hes gonna propose to me winkwink:) and he said the other week that hes got it planned when and where hes going to do it. And obviously we are TTC....... I SOO hope the two exciting things are what i think they are!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ive never wanted a horoscope to come true so badly! :haha:Click to expand...

Hope the horoscope is right, wish you the best of luck..:winkwink:



Shabutie said:


> Evening :wave:
> 
> So AF still isnt here, but i got another :bfn: this morning, think i am going to wait, and test Sunday morning. I was sure she would arrive, as I had the tummt ache associated with AF... only time will tell.
> 
> I also didnt put on any weight this week! How I dont know because ive eaten like a pig :haha:
> 
> :kiss: :dust: :kiss:

Hope it is a sign..FX

TRGirl - I understand how you feel, my step sister is the same been with her partner 2 months and expecting their first baby any day. It is so hard to keep a smile on your face, but you have to be happy for them even though deep down we are as jelous as hell...:hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Mrs_T said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Hearing all you guys talking about the TWW and testing makes me a little nervous for when I'm TTC - I'm SO impatient I know the TWW and any BFNs are going to finish me off every month!!! So glad I'll have all you lovely ladies to talk to!
> 
> I knew I was impatient to begin with, but TTC is going to do me in, lol. I don't know what I'll do if we don't get pregnant in the first couple months.. no way could I handle this waiting game for longer than that!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I can't even begin to imagine how I'd be if it took six months or more!!Click to expand...

As you can see from my siggy, the next time we ttc will be month 6, it does suck. I just want to be preggo already.




mouse_chicky said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn Shabutie and babynewbie. I'm sure that's so frustrating.
> 
> I'm feeling for everyone in the 2ww. Time will tell. ;)
> 
> I had a great birthday. I got a job at a school 5 minutes from my house teaching 4th grade!:happydance: In a few weeks I'll be extremely busy with it all; hopefully I'll survive.:haha:

Happy belated birthday!



Mrs_T said:


> Babynewbie, the horoscope sounds very exciting - what star sign is he? Hope it is exactly what you're thinking - FX!
> 
> Babyb54, you must have got married about the same time as me -when's your anniversary? Ours is 7th August. Can't believe how quickly it's flown by!
> 
> Are you doing anything to celebrate? We are going for afternoon tea at the hotel that we had our reception at, then I have bought some paper sky lanterns (as it's our paper anniversary) to set off outside so we can watch them fly out over the sea! You're meant to make a wish when you set them off... I know what mine'll be! :baby:


Our anniversary is the 7th of august as well! It will be our 3rd wedding anniversary!


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks ladies, I feel a little better. At least I have an amazind DH and a steady job... so the rest will come!

Tomorrow will be a rough day, details in my journal... hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## KellyC75

Happy anniversarys Girls :kiss:


----------



## Mrs_T

Sweetpea - I'm taking EPRO as I heard it is good for CM but 2 days sounds mega quick for it to start working its magic- maybe this is a natural sign of O? But very early? I'm not really any help I'm afraid! I LOVE your siggy btw - gorgeous! Where's it from? We have been married 1 year now. Happy anniversary to you too!

Babyb54 - have a lovely anniversary in Texas - it sound lovely... I love massages!

pixie23 - Happy Anniversary to you too! And may I just say what a fantastic wedding date you have! :haha:

I'm going to be offline for a week now as we r off the Devon today and where we r staying has no electricity or phone signal :cry: I'm not quite sure how I'll survive in my current broody state!


----------



## vicki.mummy

Hi Ladies,
I know I haven't been around much at all lately; I'm going to be taking a break from BnB for a while - It's looking like we won't be able to have our treatment as quickly as we would have liked, this bowel issue isn't going away quickly and I may have to wait as long as 3 months to see a GI specialist. My heart is breaking right now, we've wanted this for so long. Also my Gran is going into hospital next week to have her colon removed (she's had ulcerative colitis for 27 years), but because of her heart failure we don't know if she will survive the surgery - it's all just weighing heavily on me right now. I have loved being a part of this group and a part of the FB group but right now I can't focus on babies and other people getting pregnant - it hurts far too much. The truth is it may never happen for us. I'm sorry girls, and I love each and every one of you so much - please take care of yourselves and I hope you get the chance to have your dreams come true. Vicki xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

BIG :hugs: We'll still be here when you're ready :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw Vicki I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## music81

:hugs::hug: take care, we're thinking of you and you'll be welcome if/when you do come back. Fingers crossed you get better soon and you can have your treatment. I hope your nan will pull through too xx


----------



## music81

have we been deleting people off the facebook group again? I can't access it anymore?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I was on there earlier and it said I was the only member?!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's disappeared!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im not on it either... i could net get the hang of it or get use to whom i was talking to. hope all is doing good, sorry to here you will be leaving use VICKI, sending blessing wishes for your family and for you. hope your granny does well during the surgery.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

vicki.mummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know I haven't been around much at all lately; I'm going to be taking a break from BnB for a while - It's looking like we won't be able to have our treatment as quickly as we would have liked, this bowel issue isn't going away quickly and I may have to wait as long as 3 months to see a GI specialist. My heart is breaking right now, we've wanted this for so long. Also my Gran is going into hospital next week to have her colon removed (she's had ulcerative colitis for 27 years), but because of her heart failure we don't know if she will survive the surgery - it's all just weighing heavily on me right now. I have loved being a part of this group and a part of the FB group but right now I can't focus on babies and other people getting pregnant - it hurts far too much. The truth is it may never happen for us. I'm sorry girls, and I love each and every one of you so much - please take care of yourselves and I hope you get the chance to have your dreams come true. Vicki xx

:hugs: Sorry to hear you're leaving but I do understand. I hope the GI specialist can figure everything out for you. I also hope that your Gran pulls through. Will be thinking of you and your family. And as already said we'll be here if/when you decide to come back. :hugs:



Mrs Gibbo said:


> It's disappeared!

I don't have it any more either? Wonder what's going on!


----------



## hakunamatata

Attention!

Somehow our group disappeared. I just created a new one. I tried to add everyone but I'm sure I forgot some people. Please let me or Mrs. Gibbo know if you want to join!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Craziness! :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

I know!! It's so weird. Well I think we have mostly everyone, and if we forgot you we really are sorry, just PM one of us and we will be more than happy to add you.

I am heading out in a couple of minutes and will not be online, so if I don't get back to you right away, I'm not ignoring you, I promise.

Anyone who is already in the group can add more people, so if we forgot anyone, please add them.

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

BFN. I know it's too early but I couldn't resist.

Talk to you guys later!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

hakunamatata said:


> BFN.

Me too :( Might make a Dr's appointment next week if AF still isn't here.


----------



## hakunamatata

Where the heck is AF hiding Mrs. Gibbo?? Good plan to call the doctor.

DH and I are still here. He's got man PMS. We aren't going swimming but hiking with puppy instead. I'm trying to be cheerful to try to snap him out of his funk but it's not easy lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

were is the witch is she lost again..


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Perhaps a flying house landed on her and that's why she's AWOL... :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/witch.jpg


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Found this! Reassurance about early BFNs


----------



## Shabutie

Thats quite interesting Gibbo... :thumbup: I'm 12days late tho, so way past 1 week :haha:


----------



## pichi

that's strange :S have you had a cycle this long before?


----------



## Shabutie

Nope... I havent really tracked them before, but I have always had one every month, and _if_ it was late I would imagine it was only by a day.

I keep getting :bfn: it's making no sense to me... I think Gibbo is quite late too...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm not that late (I think) I'm on CD49 and 16dpo but I had an implant removed only last month so that's gotta affect it in some way. Just wish I knew what! :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Really sorry to hear that Vicky. Hope your nan pulls through and you get good news from your doctor soon. lots of hugs and positive thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm way past ovulation but we DTD tonight... so it might be good if I ovulated later than I thought!

Either way, it was fun :winkwink:

I hope you are both late because it's a BFP!


----------



## trgirl308

HM, I love your baby dust siggy!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

When I ordered my OPK's and PG tests they sent me a temporary tattoo that said "Baby Dust" with stars on it... how tempted I was to save it and wear it for TTC. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

aww how cute i am still awaiting for my order of OPK's and HCG tests to arrive. i dropped my kids off tonight at my mother inlaws house and my son was crying out the window. i feel like a bad mommy when he does that. he gets me each time. i know he stops once im gone but it is just hard. my daughter is like by mom so she can play her games on her ps hand game system. lol. kids. hope everyone has a great evening im off to go https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/BOWLIN143.gif


----------



## KellyC75

Lots of :dust: to those that are late FX

I was 2 weeks late & got a :bfn:......So there is hope :winkwink:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Vicki - Stay well and we will be here for you when you return. Hope you Nan gets better and you get some good news from the doctor. Take Care and lots of :hugs: & :dust: to you..

Mrs Gibbo & Shabutie - You hoo AF where are you, oooh thats right your not coming cause you are going to stay away for 9 months aren't you?? FX girls..:baby:

Hope everyone is well..xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

KellyC75 said:


> Lots of :dust: to those that are late FX
> 
> I was 2 weeks late & got a :bfn:......So there is hope :winkwink:

Where there's life... :shrug: FXd :)



Miss Redknob said:


> Vicki - Stay well and we will be here for you when you return. Hope you Nan gets better and you get some good news from the doctor. Take Care and lots of :hugs: & :dust: to you..
> 
> Mrs Gibbo & Shabutie - You hoo AF where are you, oooh thats right your not coming cause you are going to stay away for 9 months aren't you?? FX girls..:baby:
> 
> Hope everyone is well..xx

:haha: Thanks chick :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thought you might like that one Mrs Gibbo..:haha:


----------



## trgirl308

BabyMaybe917 said:


> When I ordered my OPK's and PG tests they sent me a temporary tattoo that said "Baby Dust" with stars on it... how tempted I was to save it and wear it for TTC. :dohh: :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha: 




Sw33tp3a said:


> aww how cute i am still awaiting for my order of OPK's and HCG tests to arrive. i dropped my kids off tonight at my mother inlaws house and my son was crying out the window. i feel like a bad mommy when he does that. he gets me each time. i know he stops once im gone but it is just hard. my daughter is like by mom so she can play her games on her ps hand game system. lol. kids. hope everyone has a great evening im off to go https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/BOWLIN143.gif

Don't feel like a bad mommy! It is so normal, and they do get over it, but you have to let them learn that you are going to leave but you keep coming back and eventually he'll stop alltogether. 

We are off to the highland games today.... drinking+kilts=good fun

Hope everyone has a good day, and fx crossed for some :bfp: to come in


----------



## babynewbie

vicki.mummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know I haven't been around much at all lately; I'm going to be taking a break from BnB for a while - It's looking like we won't be able to have our treatment as quickly as we would have liked, this bowel issue isn't going away quickly and I may have to wait as long as 3 months to see a GI specialist. My heart is breaking right now, we've wanted this for so long. Also my Gran is going into hospital next week to have her colon removed (she's had ulcerative colitis for 27 years), but because of her heart failure we don't know if she will survive the surgery - it's all just weighing heavily on me right now. I have loved being a part of this group and a part of the FB group but right now I can't focus on babies and other people getting pregnant - it hurts far too much. The truth is it may never happen for us. I'm sorry girls, and I love each and every one of you so much - please take care of yourselves and I hope you get the chance to have your dreams come true. Vicki xx

Big :hugs: hope your Gran pulls through and recovers well :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Stilll no AF!! Not even any signs at all! :wacko: Today is CD50!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babynewbie said:


> Stilll no AF!! Not even any signs at all! :wacko: Today is CD50!

Tell me about it :( I had some spotting last week but nothing since then. Still getting :bfn: and my temp took a nosedive this morning. It's over the coverline so I'm not out yet FXd :D


----------



## babynewbie

I know weve not long had our implants out so things are going to be messed up, but im just thinking how long do we leave it before we see someone or do something about it?! :wacko: i dont know what that something would be though lol :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I know. I keep thinking "I'll phone the Dr" but I don't want to be fobbed off . Then I think I'll find something herbal like raspberry leaf tea but I should wait til I'm over a week late. Confused.com! :wacko:


----------



## babynewbie

Confused.com indeed :wacko:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry girls. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

AF arrived! After posting above, I went to the toilet, looked down and :witch: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

now rent you glad u didnt phone the dr. glad she arrived so u would be able to start your next month


----------



## babynewbie

Oh yay! :happydance::happydance: Lucky you! She must of known we were talking about her :haha:




Soo..... wheres mine?! .......... :shrug: :wacko: :coffee:


----------



## purplerat

heeey guys,

so I had the coil out on 19th July and we have DTD a few times, feeling a bit unwell and my boobs are mahoosive.... not sure if this is all the hormones coming out of my system! x


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Ooooooohhh!


----------



## purplerat

lol, i'm not getting my hopes up yet!


----------



## music81

purplerat, im the same, keep trying not to symptom check!...keep getting oh to chk if my boobs are bigger! lol


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

music81 said:


> purplerat, im the same, keep trying not to symptom check!...keep getting oh to chk if my boobs are bigger! lol

:haha: I was doing that too! Other half's never looked at them as much as he did in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## music81

HA HA glad its not just me Mrs Gibbo!! :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

Evening girls! :wave:

Had a busy day today. had our Banns read for the second time today, so we were at church this morning, then walked on down to my mums, and my step brother is done for a few days, so he got to see Amara. Then just sorted out some wedding food bits and bobs with my mum and dad.

:witch: still hasnt arrived... KellyC75... your post gave me hope... I've been that busy, I really cant remember if I did a test this morning :haha: So I will do another in the morning, but prob wont post results until later one as going out to get Amara weighed! I reckon she is about 18lbs 4oz this month. :thumbup:

Gibbo... glad AF arrived, means you can now get back into the swing of things, and know what your body is doing! 

Hope everyones had a lovely weekend! Im about to watch Disney's mulan with the OH... I've eaten way too much chinese at my mums tonight!

Night ladies.... Love too all us Autum Acorns!

:kiss:


----------



## CheerCoach

Wanted to give 2 links for those in 2ww...

peeonastick.com shows different hpts and how much hcg they detect for...

https://www.betabase.info/ shows beta hcg as collected by site visitors

I used both daily while ttc Mackenzie


----------



## CheerCoach

Also, if you are like me and POAS every opportunity you have :) You may want to do the test strips you can purchase online. I found https://www.waldruffs.com/shop.php?&i=B0026995KO which has 50 OPK strips and 20 pregnancy tests for 8$ free shipping and no tax. I spent over $200 in tests while TTC Mackenzie :( I wish I would have ordered these then...but live and learn! 

The month that I conceived Mackenzie I used the dollar store cheapies...once I got the BFP I went and got a digital test :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

CheerCoach said:


> Also, if you are like me and POAS every opportunity you have :) You may want to do the test strips you can purchase online. I found https://www.waldruffs.com/shop.php?&i=B0026995KO which has 50 OPK strips and 20 pregnancy tests for 8$ free shipping and no tax. I spent over $200 in tests while TTC Mackenzie :( I wish I would have ordered these then...but live and learn!
> 
> The month that I conceived Mackenzie I used the dollar store cheapies...once I got the BFP I went and got a digital test :)

those are the same ones i ordered on amezon


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup I got the cheap strips too :thumbup:


----------



## pixie23

vicki.mummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know I haven't been around much at all lately; I'm going to be taking a break from BnB for a while - It's looking like we won't be able to have our treatment as quickly as we would have liked, this bowel issue isn't going away quickly and I may have to wait as long as 3 months to see a GI specialist. My heart is breaking right now, we've wanted this for so long. Also my Gran is going into hospital next week to have her colon removed (she's had ulcerative colitis for 27 years), but because of her heart failure we don't know if she will survive the surgery - it's all just weighing heavily on me right now. I have loved being a part of this group and a part of the FB group but right now I can't focus on babies and other people getting pregnant - it hurts far too much. The truth is it may never happen for us. I'm sorry girls, and I love each and every one of you so much - please take care of yourselves and I hope you get the chance to have your dreams come true. Vicki xx

I'm sorry to hear about your gran. Prayers for the both of you. I hope you get/have a great GI Specialist. My gastroenteroligist is fantastic, I've been so blessed.



Mrs Gibbo said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Stilll no AF!! Not even any signs at all! :wacko: Today is CD50!
> 
> Tell me about it :( I had some spotting last week but nothing since then. Still getting :bfn: and my temp took a nosedive this morning. It's over the coverline so I'm not out yet FXd :DClick to expand...

I hope you ladies get it all figured out. If it's your first month off BC take it easy - the first few cycles, the very first in particular, are crazy and unpredictable.



CheerCoach said:


> Also, if you are like me and POAS every opportunity you have :) You may want to do the test strips you can purchase online. I found https://www.waldruffs.com/shop.php?&i=B0026995KO which has 50 OPK strips and 20 pregnancy tests for 8$ free shipping and no tax. I spent over $200 in tests while TTC Mackenzie :( I wish I would have ordered these then...but live and learn!
> 
> The month that I conceived Mackenzie I used the dollar store cheapies...once I got the BFP I went and got a digital test :)

I think I may look into this. I spent quite a bit on pg tests last cycle :dohh:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm glad she finally showed Mrs. Gibbo. Now you can get ready for the next round. I hope yours comes next babynewbie. :thumbup:

Thanks for the link, cheercoach. I think I've convinced dh to buy these. How long do they take to come in?

Holy crap, shabutie! Your wedding is next month! I didn't realize how close it is.:flower:


I've been pmsing like nobody's business, so I'm hoping AF will come this week which would mean a relatively normal cycle, something I've never had.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Thanks for sharing all of these links! I'll have to order those strips if I use mine up. I'm not even TTC yet but ready to start POAS! :haha: AF has been horrible... my doctor warned me it would be after not having one for a year but I guess I didn't realize how bad. :( I think it's finally over though... nothing the last few times I've went to the bathroom! I'm hoping so because that will be a (horrible) 5 day AF and I have the HSG scheduled for Friday. If I'm so much as spotting they won't do it. So fx'd the :witch: is gone!!! One more cycle before TTC!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls :wave: .... so I woke up early, so have time to catch up on here! :happydance:

AF still isnt here but I got another :bfn: this morning :( So im now 2 weeks late... think I will try, and emphasis on try, to not POAS for a good few days, getting me down so much now, but I do have other things to keep me positive, so thats good!

Yeah Mouse_Chicky... wedding is 36 days away!!! And I can start saying its next month!!!!! Also 36days till me and OH have been together 5 years! I will deffo post some piccy's for you all to have a look at!

Have a good Monday everyone... it's another nice and sunny day here! Perfect for drying nappies on the line! :haha:

:kiss:


----------



## babynewbie

CheerCoach thanks for the links :thumbup:

Shabutie looks like were still waiting! No AF here either still :( What CD are you on now?


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Yeah Mouse_Chicky... wedding is 36 days away!!! And I can start saying its next month!!!!! Also 36days till me and OH have been together 5 years! I will deffo post some piccy's for you all to have a look at!

:dance: :wedding: :wohoo:

The countdown is on!


----------



## Shabutie

babynewbie said:


> CheerCoach thanks for the links :thumbup:
> 
> Shabutie looks like were still waiting! No AF here either still :( What CD are you on now?

What are CD? Conception dates? if so, no idea. :haha: Oo looking promising for you too then, how late are you?


----------



## babynewbie

CD = Cycle Day, so how many days since your last AF. Today is day 51 for me! But keep getting :bfn:


----------



## babynewbie

My implant completely messed me up though, had it removed 4 weeks ago now, stiiiillll waiting.... :coffee:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah thanks... 44 days.

I havent had any contraceptive inside my body for almost 2 years now...

I hope yours come soon then. I have heard that you can get pregnant straight after having the implant removed... :change:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy Monday! :coffee::flower:


----------



## trgirl308

So yet another highway has crumbled in Mtl, this time at least no one was hurt. But it is the highway I take to work everyday... so I am going to buy a bus pass. Still have a pounding headache and this is not making it better! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day, sure doesn't look like mine is starting well. I was hoping to take a quick little nap, but since it takes me twice as long by bus to get to work than by car that won't be happening!


----------



## CheerCoach

I'm not sure if it would work for you ladies who just came off the implants...but after I had my m/c in june 09 my cycle hadn't returned for 3 months so my doc put me on progesterone for 4 days...night of day 4 I got my AF. Perhaps you can ask if that may work for you?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sure is quiet . . .everyone too busy :sex: surely. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm around just pootling around on Facebook and drinking beer :D Trying to ignore the period pains and backache and watch 2012! Gonna watch Armageddon after which we love, can't beat a good disaster movie!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey Gibbo, drinking a beer is the best way to enjoy AF, I think. And Mouse, I wish it were because I were DTD but I was work :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Morning girls :wave: .... so I woke up early, so have time to catch up on here! :happydance:
> 
> AF still isnt here but I got another :bfn: this morning :( So im now 2 weeks late... think I will try, and emphasis on try, to not POAS for a good few days, getting me down so much now, but I do have other things to keep me positive, so thats good!
> 
> Yeah Mouse_Chicky... wedding is 36 days away!!! And I can start saying its next month!!!!! Also 36days till me and OH have been together 5 years! I will deffo post some piccy's for you all to have a look at!
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone... it's another nice and sunny day here! Perfect for drying nappies on the line! :haha:
> 
> :kiss:

Where the heck is AF hiding?? I hope it's cuz a BFP is on the way and your body is building up HCG. Are you usually late?



babynewbie said:


> CD = Cycle Day, so how many days since your last AF. Today is day 51 for me! But keep getting :bfn:

Honestly I hadn't known what CD stood for, thanks for saying lol!!



trgirl308 said:


> So yet another highway has crumbled in Mtl, this time at least no one was hurt. But it is the highway I take to work everyday... so I am going to buy a bus pass. Still have a pounding headache and this is not making it better!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day, sure doesn't look like mine is starting well. I was hoping to take a quick little nap, but since it takes me twice as long by bus to get to work than by car that won't be happening!

Yikes! Glad no one got hurt. Big inconvenience for you though!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im here ..... waiting to ovulate and waiting for AF


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks HM. It is pretty scary, we had a small bridge collapse in 2006 that killed 5 ppl, so this was a reminder of that but on a larger scale. If it had been a weekday, easily 100 ppl could've been killed. And this is my tax dollars at work! 

I spent today in utter pain, not sure what. Thought maybe it was my appendix, but I really don't know. It seems better now, but not totally gone. This is my first AF in 3 months so it could just be more painful than previously... I dunno. I'm gonna see how I feel in the morning to decide if I go to work or not. 

And I would really like to be busy DTD, but we have houseguests until Aug 21st... so... doubt I'll be getting a :bfp: this cycle....


----------



## babyb54

Sorry I've been absent girls! Out of town this week. I'm having fun but is it awful that I'm kind of excited for the week to be over so that I can get home and POAS? :dohh:

Trying to distract myself from those thoughts.. don't want to wish away my vacay! :)

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yikes TR if it gets worse please see a doctor. HUGS!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

trgirl308 said:


> Thanks HM. It is pretty scary, we had a small bridge collapse in 2006 that killed 5 ppl, so this was a reminder of that but on a larger scale. If it had been a weekday, easily 100 ppl could've been killed. And this is my tax dollars at work!
> 
> I spent today in utter pain, not sure what. Thought maybe it was my appendix, but I really don't know. It seems better now, but not totally gone. This is my first AF in 3 months so it could just be more painful than previously... I dunno. I'm gonna see how I feel in the morning to decide if I go to work or not.
> 
> And I would really like to be busy DTD, but we have houseguests until Aug 21st... so... doubt I'll be getting a :bfp: this cycle....

Oh I hope it's just cramping and not your appendix! :hugs: I say you just get a little inventive to get in the :sex: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pixie23

mouse_chicky said:


> Sure is quiet . . .everyone too busy :sex: surely. :haha:

wish that is why I've been away. Still on vacation, just relaxing, but I'm ready to go home and get this move on the road - or should I say flight. Ready to be in England already, for multiple reasons, number one being able to be with DH (which also means being able to resume ttc).


----------



## babynewbie

mouse_chicky said:


> Sure is quiet . . .everyone too busy :sex: surely. :haha:

No sadly not! I was in an awful mood last night and didnt want to come in here and dampen everyones mood! Im ok now though :)




trgirl308 said:


> Thanks HM. It is pretty scary, we had a small bridge collapse in 2006 that killed 5 ppl, so this was a reminder of that but on a larger scale. If it had been a weekday, easily 100 ppl could've been killed. And this is my tax dollars at work!
> 
> I spent today in utter pain, not sure what. Thought maybe it was my appendix, but I really don't know. It seems better now, but not totally gone. This is my first AF in 3 months so it could just be more painful than previously... I dunno. I'm gonna see how I feel in the morning to decide if I go to work or not.
> 
> And I would really like to be busy DTD, but we have houseguests until Aug 21st... so... doubt I'll be getting a :bfp: this cycle....

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: If it gets worse see a doctor just in case! x




babyb54 said:


> Sorry I've been absent girls! Out of town this week. I'm having fun but is it awful that I'm kind of excited for the week to be over so that I can get home and POAS? :dohh:
> 
> Trying to distract myself from those thoughts.. don't want to wish away my vacay! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:




pixie23 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Sure is quiet . . .everyone too busy :sex: surely. :haha:
> 
> wish that is why I've been away. Still on vacation, just relaxing, but I'm ready to go home and get this move on the road - or should I say flight. Ready to be in England already, for multiple reasons, number one being able to be with DH (which also means being able to resume ttc).Click to expand...

Enjoy the rest of your time away ladies :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

HK... never normally late...well that I know of. I dont usual track it, but I did note down when it was last month. If it is late i'd say its only by a day.

:flower:

MORNING :wave:


----------



## babynewbie

Morning Shabutie :)

A FRER arrived in my post this morning, dont know whether to 'waste' it or not or keep it for a while. I know im not pregnant but my POAS addiction is so hard to control!! :haha:
Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick....Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick....Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick....Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick...


----------



## Shabutie

I am trying to be patient and not test for a few days, I didnt test this morning, very good of meIf I can i'll try and wait till next monday, making me 3 weeks late if AF doesnt arrive.

I did wonder if it was stress making AF a no show, but I really havent been that stressed, compared to past months, where I had a period...


----------



## trgirl308

pixie23 said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Sure is quiet . . .everyone too busy :sex: surely. :haha:
> 
> wish that is why I've been away. Still on vacation, just relaxing, but I'm ready to go home and get this move on the road - or should I say flight. Ready to be in England already, for multiple reasons, number one being able to be with DH (which also means being able to resume ttc).Click to expand...

Good luck with the move and the transition.... and the ttc. :winkwink:



babynewbie said:


> Morning Shabutie :)
> 
> A FRER arrived in my post this morning, dont know whether to 'waste' it or not or keep it for a while. I know im not pregnant but my POAS addiction is so hard to control!! :haha:
> Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick....Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick....Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick....Do.Not.Pee.On.Stick...

oh... I can't control it either.... but I'm pretty good about only testing once a day... that's my compromise. :)



Shabutie said:


> I am trying to be patient and not test for a few days, I didnt test this morning, very good of meIf I can i'll try and wait till next monday, making me 3 weeks late if AF doesnt arrive.
> 
> I did wonder if it was stress making AF a no show, but I really havent been that stressed, compared to past months, where I had a period...

It is interesting how sometimes we don't feel or think that we are stressed but we are, and our bodies are adjusting to it without us realizing... but I'm hoping it is a :bfp: for you!


----------



## trgirl308

Morning ladies! Feeling better than yesterday, but still discomfort I would say more than pain. I will probably go to work, I just wish I knew why I was feeling so crappy! 

AF only lasted 2 days, usually it lasts 4, but who knows anymore and now 1st cycle with no bcp... here we go! :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: less than 3 weeks on my TTC ticker!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

Found a link to share today... Click Here!!! I know most of us use Fertility Friend but I came across this ovulation calculator last night and thought it was neat. It predicts fertile days based on LMP. :thumbup: I thought it might be a good general guide and I like that it shows several months with approximate due dates based on a :bfp: for that month.


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks for that link hun :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

LOL you can get ovulation reminder texts sent to you! :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I'm around just pootling around on Facebook and drinking beer :D Trying to ignore the period pains and backache and watch 2012! Gonna watch Armageddon after which we love, can't beat a good disaster movie!

Have fun relaxing; maybe it'll make af woes leave faster.


hakunamatata said:


> Hey Gibbo, drinking a beer is the best way to enjoy AF, I think. And Mouse, I wish it were because I were DTD but I was work :haha:

Boo. Work. I'll be there in a few weeks and probably drop off the face of the bnb planet for a while. :haha:


Sw33tp3a said:


> im here ..... waiting to ovulate and waiting for AF

Waiting . . . waiting. . . . is the hardest part. :hugs:



babyb54 said:


> Sorry I've been absent girls! Out of town this week. I'm having fun but is it awful that I'm kind of excited for the week to be over so that I can get home and POAS? :dohh:
> 
> Trying to distract myself from those thoughts.. don't want to wish away my vacay! :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

Enjoy your time off. That stick will be waiting for you.:winkwink:


pixie23 said:


> wish that is why I've been away. Still on vacation, just relaxing, but I'm ready to go home and get this move on the road - or should I say flight. Ready to be in England already, for multiple reasons, number one being able to be with DH (which also means being able to resume ttc).

Moving is so exciting. Enjoy your vaca!


trgirl308 said:


> Morning ladies! Feeling better than yesterday, but still discomfort I would say more than pain. I will probably go to work, I just wish I knew why I was feeling so crappy!
> 
> AF only lasted 2 days, usually it lasts 4, but who knows anymore and now 1st cycle with no bcp... here we go! :)

I'm glad your feeling better. Hopefully it was just af kicking your butt and not something more serious.


----------



## Shabutie

Gibbo, i'm blaming you! I keep looking on the pregnancy test section, and seeing all the lovely positives! :haha: 

Got the HV out tomorrow for just a check up on how we are all doing! 

So whats everyone got planned for this evening?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Last night I kept dreaming I was taking pregnancy tests and getting positives. It felt so real, except the tests were extremely complicated and members of my family kept popping in the bathroom. :rofl: Just for fun, I took a test this morning. A resounding negative of course, but I think my subconscious is gearing up for baby making. In a couple of hours, I go for my yearly. I hope my gyno doesn't try to convince me to wait. :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Stuck at work and pmsing not a good combo!! Soooo glad I have a mini vacation next wk.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hk have you tested yet


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Got some serious back ache today :( been waiting for Mr Gibbo to give me a massage since last night :growlmad: bloody men!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi there everyone! It's quite fun, reading through the pages I missed. Everyone's throughts are on TTC'ing, ovulation, bding, etc. I hope that will mean alot of BFP's for August!!

I'm not feeling too well here. I'm symptom spotting like mad! I'm a bit queasy, but that's almost normal for me with my reflux disease. I'm cramping, but that could be a bladder infection. I'm deadtired and feels like if I close my eyes I'll fall asleep immediately. And it's not even 9pm yet! But I could be anaemic, which would explain that. I'm only 8DPO, so I'm sure all of this means nothing. But gosh, I can't help feeling just a little bit hopeful! :dohh: I'm gonna try to wait at least until Thursday before testing, though I doubt if the tests I have will be that sensitive. I guess best is to wait and see if AF will arrive on Monday, and if not, test on Tuesday. :shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sweetpea- got a bfn yesterday

Gibbo- hope u get a massage soon!

BH- hope you're feeling better!


----------



## ecobear

Hello Ladies *Waves*

Thought I woulds say hello :blush:

I'm Katie 24, married to Sean 25 in November 2010.

I have just secured my job after being at risk of redundancy, so now we are got on TTC!!!

No idea where my cycles are at, having been on contraception since 2003 my body is slightly confused now lol!!

My last injection was in Feb '11 but at last count think my last cycle was 54 days!!!

Just BDing a lot/all the time, waiting for AF so I can try and figure out OV, just enjoying DTD in the meantime ;)

Quite alot of info there, didn't want to post without a propper introduction :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!!!

PM me if u want to join our Facebook group.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hello and Welcome Ecobear! :howdy:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i just got my opk's finally...:happydance::happydance::happydance: i took a test and its a almost positive its pretty close to the same color as the cover line.. getting excited... i think the epro pills are helping too. so i gues hubby and will be :sex: alot this week!!


----------



## babyb54

Welcome ecobear! :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome Ecobear :wave:


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> i just got my opk's finally...:happydance::happydance::happydance: i took a test and its a almost positive its pretty close to the same color as the cover line.. getting excited... i think the epro pills are helping too. so i gues hubby and will be :sex: alot this week!!

YAAAY! GL and happy BDing!!


----------



## CheerCoach

BabyMaybe917 said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: less than 3 weeks on my TTC ticker!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> Found a link to share today... Click Here!!! I know most of us use Fertility Friend but I came across this ovulation calculator last night and thought it was neat. It predicts fertile days based on LMP. :thumbup: I thought it might be a good general guide and I like that it shows several months with approximate due dates based on a :bfp: for that month.

Not sure if it has been mentioned before or not...but another good site is www.yourdays.com 

There is a section so that you can make notes throughout the entire cycle. It helped me while TTC Mackenzie and I am able to look back at those notes still...makes it nice to have those notes while symptom spotting :)

Forgot to add that it gives you Green days...starts out a light green and darkens up on your O day, also uses the Shettles method I believe.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yep and i diffidently have the EWCM very excitted i love that EPRO..


----------



## mouse_chicky

welcome ecobear!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

ecobear said:


> Hello Ladies *Waves*
> 
> Thought I woulds say hello :blush:
> 
> I'm Katie 24, married to Sean 25 in November 2010.
> 
> I have just secured my job after being at risk of redundancy, so now we are got on TTC!!!
> 
> No idea where my cycles are at, having been on contraception since 2003 my body is slightly confused now lol!!
> 
> My last injection was in Feb '11 but at last count think my last cycle was 54 days!!!
> 
> Just BDing a lot/all the time, waiting for AF so I can try and figure out OV, just enjoying DTD in the meantime ;)
> 
> Quite alot of info there, didn't want to post without a propper introduction :happydance:

:flower: Welcome! :dust:



Sw33tp3a said:


> i just got my opk's finally...:happydance::happydance::happydance: i took a test and its a almost positive its pretty close to the same color as the cover line.. getting excited... i think the epro pills are helping too. so i gues hubby and will be :sex: alot this week!!

:shrug: I missed something I think... what are epro pills? :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Evening Primrose Oil :) helps produce fertile CM but only take up til Ov


----------



## mouse_chicky

I just ordered opks and pregnancy tests!:happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse_chicky said:


> I just ordered opks and pregnancy tests!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi and welcome Ecobear! :hi:


----------



## KellyC75

BlueHadeda said:


> Hi there everyone! It's quite fun, reading through the pages I missed. Everyone's throughts are on TTC'ing, ovulation, bding, etc. I hope that will mean alot of BFP's for August!!
> 
> I'm not feeling too well here. I'm symptom spotting like mad! I'm a bit queasy, but that's almost normal for me with my reflux disease. I'm cramping, but that could be a bladder infection. I'm deadtired and feels like if I close my eyes I'll fall asleep immediately. And it's not even 9pm yet! But I could be anaemic, which would explain that. I'm only 8DPO, so I'm sure all of this means nothing. But gosh, I can't help feeling just a little bit hopeful! :dohh: I'm gonna try to wait at least until Thursday before testing, though I doubt if the tests I have will be that sensitive. I guess best is to wait and see if AF will arrive on Monday, and if not, test on Tuesday. :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you :flower:

Lots of :dust: your way


----------



## BlueHadeda

So I have a question for you ladies. It's a bit embarressing! :blush: You'd think after 3 kids and being 37 I'd know the answer to this one! Anyway, here goes. 

If conception took place, and the mommy bd during the two week wait, could this interfere with implantation taking place? My logic tells me no, because much less pregnancies would ensue, but still. Can't all those "contractions" of the uterus cause the fertilised egg to dislodge? :shrug:


----------



## pixie23

welcome to autumn acorns ecobear!

:dust: to all!


----------



## babynewbie

Hiii ecobear! :wave:


Sweetpea yay for your positive line! :happydance: :sex: :sex: :spermy: :spermy:


Sorry BlueHadeda i dont think i know the answer to that one :wacko:


----------



## babynewbie

:bfn: on FRER this morning. I have zero will power when it comes to POAS :dohh:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry babynewbie! Still no AF though right? :dust:

Bluehadeda, sorry I have no idea...

Welcome Ecobear!

I am really tired this morning, but otherwise feeling a lot better. I think it was just AF kicking my butt, and now it is over. yay! 

And I received my hpts yesterday! I almost wanted to pee on one just for fun..... but I've been too lazy.... gosh I'm tired and it is only Wednesday!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## babynewbie

Ooh ooh ooh!! Possibly tmi...


Spoiler
Got a tiny tiny browny/red tinge when i wipe! :dance:

Never thought id be so excited about that! :haha: Think shes finally on her way! :witch: I hope sooooo!


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie said:


> Ooh ooh ooh!! Possibly tmi...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Got a tiny tiny browny/red tinge when i wipe! :dance:
> 
> Never thought id be so excited about that! :haha: Think shes finally on her way! :witch: I hope sooooo!

Fingers crossed babynewbie :hugs:


----------



## LovePurple

Just stopping back by! I had my first ultrasound today, and the actual checkup/appt with the dr tomorrow morning!! 

Baby looks GREAT! Steady and strong heart beat at 152bpm and measuring right on the money at 7wks 1day! 
Due date March 20th!! =) 

Just had to share!!! It was soooo great seeing!! And weird knowing that it's in my belly! =) I love it!! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Aww glad babys ok :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

Great news LovePurple :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay lovepurple!!!


So I'm on cd22, 12 dpo, bfn yesterday, wonder if it is still too early to test anyway, though my horoscope told me to expect a happy accident lol!! 

I feel extremely grumpy, but I ended up gaining a extra day of vaca by switching days w someone so I will be at the beach for 6 days Woot!!


----------



## KellyC75

LovePurple said:


> Just stopping back by! I had my first ultrasound today, and the actual checkup/appt with the dr tomorrow morning!!
> 
> Baby looks GREAT! Steady and strong heart beat at 152bpm and measuring right on the money at 7wks 1day!
> Due date March 20th!! =)
> 
> Just had to share!!! It was soooo great seeing!! And weird knowing that it's in my belly! =) I love it!! :happydance:


How lovely :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

HM yay for that extra day! :happydance:

Kelly your scans tomorrow!! :D Good luck hun hope LO is nice and strong and healthy, would love to see a picture if you get one :)


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks babynewbie....:friends:

Its in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

I have a question. Im pretty sure AF will arrive either tomorrow or friday (fingers crossed!!) and im just thinking about when i do a ticker for TTC to keep track of things, but i dont know what to put for my cycle length :wacko: as obviously my implant has messed me about and ive not had a normal cycle in nearly 3 years. Was thinking of going for maybe 30? I can use my cycle dates as a rough guide and then narrow it down using OPKS. And we'll :sex: all the time to be sure :lol:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats lovepurple thats exciting news glade the little one is all healthy and still being a stickybean.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

LovePurple said:


> Just stopping back by! I had my first ultrasound today, and the actual checkup/appt with the dr tomorrow morning!!
> 
> Baby looks GREAT! Steady and strong heart beat at 152bpm and measuring right on the money at 7wks 1day!
> Due date March 20th!! =)
> 
> Just had to share!!! It was soooo great seeing!! And weird knowing that it's in my belly! =) I love it!! :happydance:

:yipee: So exciting!!!


hakunamatata said:


> Yay lovepurple!!!
> 
> 
> So I'm on cd22, 12 dpo, bfn yesterday, wonder if it is still too early to test anyway, though my horoscope told me to expect a happy accident lol!!
> 
> I feel extremely grumpy, but I ended up gaining a extra day of vaca by switching days w someone so I will be at the beach for 6 days Woot!!

:hugs: Hopefully still testing too early! Have fun at the beach that sounds like a great time!!!


KellyC75 said:


> Thanks babynewbie....:friends:
> 
> Its in the morning :thumbup:

:happydance: 12 weeks... wohoo!!!


----------



## music81

hi girls, hope you're all doing well......not been on for a few days, been busy doing my healthcare course...trying to cram 6 months of work into 2 weeks!....2 tests taken and passed, 3 more to go, 3rd tomo morn so quick visit, revision to do.....

all this studying at least is keeping me from my normal day work and its taking my mind off AF....its due tomo-sat......really keeping my fingers crossed.....ive tried to stop symptom spotting cause im sure there is plenty our bodies normally do, and we never take any notice of, and you can become obsessed with everything!....ive not noticed anything out of the ordinary symptom wise, the normal pms symptoms but then they're the same as early preg, so i guess i'll ust have to wait for a missed AF....

lots of :dust::hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

AF is finally here! :wohoo: Thank god!!


----------



## Shabutie

My AF still hasnt arrived... 16 days late, although Im not very hopefully! Atleast now you can get back into the swing of things and know where you, and your body, are!

:)


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> AF is finally here! :wohoo: Thank god!!

:yipee:


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed Shabutie!!

Cramps are coming rather quick now :( and ive had really bad hayfever all day so ive sent OH out for galaxy chocolate and ribena :D my comforts lol so while im waiting for him to get back ive made myself a ticker :) and a new journal! Cant tell you how relieved i am that AF is here and i can do things properly!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay chocolate! If I get AF this month I'm having a bottle of wine :haha:

I'm soooooooooo sick of work, I can't wait to go to the beach!!!

DH is excited about TTC next month. He's so cute. We were talking last night about baby names and stuff.


----------



## babynewbie

Awww :cloud9: Love it when men get all cute about babies :)


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey everyone! Welcome to ecobear!
Not been around much. Been busy..... PLANNING MY WEDDING!
Here is the link to my journal hope to be back on later with more of an update but Athena just woke up from napping.
https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/690832-kellysays2us-wedding-adventure.html


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey all!

Bluhadeda, I'm pretty sure bding shouldn't bother anything if there was conception.

Babynewbie, yay for af! Now get it over with so you can get back to ttc. :haha:

Lovepurple, how exciting! According to old wives' tales, the heartbeat suggests a girl. ;)


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dohh: I can't remember, kellysays2u. When's your wedding? Have fun planning!
Edit: Nevermind, I'm a dumbdumb. This is what your discussing on facebook.


----------



## trgirl308

LovePurple said:


> Just stopping back by! I had my first ultrasound today, and the actual checkup/appt with the dr tomorrow morning!!
> 
> Baby looks GREAT! Steady and strong heart beat at 152bpm and measuring right on the money at 7wks 1day!
> Due date March 20th!! =)
> 
> Just had to share!!! It was soooo great seeing!! And weird knowing that it's in my belly! =) I love it!! :happydance:

That's great to hear! Congrats! 



music81 said:


> hi girls, hope you're all doing well......not been on for a few days, been busy doing my healthcare course...trying to cram 6 months of work into 2 weeks!....2 tests taken and passed, 3 more to go, 3rd tomo morn so quick visit, revision to do.....
> 
> all this studying at least is keeping me from my normal day work and its taking my mind off AF....its due tomo-sat......really keeping my fingers crossed.....ive tried to stop symptom spotting cause im sure there is plenty our bodies normally do, and we never take any notice of, and you can become obsessed with everything!....ive not noticed anything out of the ordinary symptom wise, the normal pms symptoms but then they're the same as early preg, so i guess i'll ust have to wait for a missed AF....
> 
> lots of :dust::hugs:

Good job on the ones passed so far, and good luck on the ones you have left!



kellysays2u said:


> Hey everyone! Welcome to ecobear!
> Not been around much. Been busy..... PLANNING MY WEDDING!
> Here is the link to my journal hope to be back on later with more of an update but Athena just woke up from napping.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/690832-kellysays2us-wedding-adventure.html

Yay! You're back! We missed you! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Another BFN. I gotta stop testing.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:haha: easier said than done!

Drinking beer in bed and listening to Lily Allen's The Fear on repeat while DH watches Evolution. It's a terrible habit but whenever I discover a new favourite song, I listen to it on repeat for around 2 hours :blush: This one passed me by cos we lived in NZ at that time. I heard it on TV tonight and downloaded it because the melody is gorgeous! The words are just brilliant too.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm listening to music too.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im listening to kids. lol


----------



## hakunamatata

rofl


----------



## hakunamatata

I only have a husband and a dog to listen to atm. But maybe kids. Someday.


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls :wave:

Been up since 7am as Amara woke up screaming because she was cold, so she came and had a cuddle with us this morning in the duvet! She was so sweet this morning :cloud9:

Still no sign of :witch: Not sure what is going on with my body, I know I should probably go to the docs, but I always feel like I am wasting their time.

Sorry about the :bfn: HM! It'll come im sure... but POAS is so tempting especially if they are lying around the house!

Weather is naff here today, been raining for a while and has just eased off! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day!

:flower:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: HM


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I am Cherring for you HMhttps://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/cheer.gif


----------



## BlueHadeda

Sorry about the BFN, HM. I'm trying not to poas, because I'm scared of seeing that BFN too...:cry:

Lovepurple, so glad to hear your baby is doing so well! I also immediately thought "little girl!" when I saw her heartbeat...:winkwink:

Music81, good luck with the studying!

Shabuti, why not wait until your next period is due. If it doesn't arrive, and it's still a BFN, then go the doctors? Maybe you just skipped one period? Happened alot to me when I was younger.

Gibbo, I too have that habit of putting a nice, new song on repeat over and over! :blush:

Sweetpea, I'm also just listening to kids all day. I get so upset if I try to listen to music and they yell and scream. So I rather not listen to my music during the day.

Kellysays2you, enjoy the wedding planning!!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

I'm having some bad cramping. And earlier this morning I had some spotting (TMI, sorry). Just a tiny, tiny bit, but still. I guess that means the :witch: is on her way. :cry: Not sure why she's coming a few days early. She's only due Monday. I'm still holding out hope though, because of my symptom spotting. :haha: I'm trying not to poas, but rather wait to see if the :witch: arrives or not, since pregnancy tests are so expensive in my country. Will see if I cave tomorrow morning though, if no more spotting...


----------



## anniepie

Guys, I'm feeling SOOOOOOOOoooooooooo impatient to TTC...I thought it would be easier the closer I get, but it's not- it's a different type of impatient...I just can't focus on anything else the last week...how am I going to get through the next 4 weeks (and the rest!)????


----------



## hakunamatata

My New TTC Journal!


----------



## music81

hi girls,

im shattered, third exam done today,..brain overload......having a rest today from reading....AF due sat, don't feel overly pms..just tired and achy boobs but thats normal.....keep looking at the hpt in the bathroom, so tempted to use one, but really dont wanna see a neg, so im gonna wait and see if my AF is late....getting frustrated waiting now.......

kelly glad your appoint went well, hope your other one goes well too

HK sorry about the BFN

Bluehadeda, hope the spotting is implantation!!...fingers crossed, ive read its not always a wk b4 period, can be few days before.....


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about the bfn, hm. :hugs:

Bluhadeda, you may have already said this, but how long did it take to conceive your other children?

Shabutie, I hope _something_ happens soon for you. AF, BFP, somethings. :hugs:

Music81, are those college exams you're taking? I remember those. What a pain in the arse. :haha: Good luck!



It's CD31 for me. I wish AF would come already. If my body piddles around with cyle regularity, I may have to wait 3 or 4 years to try. :cry:


----------



## music81

mouse chicky, i used to be a music teacher and at the start of the yr i changed careers and im now working in a pharmacy, im doing my healthcare advisor course, not hard, just lots to remember


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have been cooking all day, made a pot of porcupines and a peach cobbler in my cast iron.


----------



## trgirl308

anniepie said:


> Guys, I'm feeling SOOOOOOOOoooooooooo impatient to TTC...I thought it would be easier the closer I get, but it's not- it's a different type of impatient...I just can't focus on anything else the last week...how am I going to get through the next 4 weeks (and the rest!)????

Sorry to hear that... You'll get through it by spending hours on bnb... :) and having dtd just for fun. 



Sw33tp3a said:


> i have been cooking all day, made a pot of porcupines and a peach cobbler in my cast iron.

What is a pot of porcupines?

Had a pretty good day today, tomorrow is Friday so that is always a good thing! Hope everyone enjoyed their day. :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

trgirl308 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> i have been cooking all day, made a pot of porcupines and a peach cobbler in my cast iron.
> 
> What is a pot of porcupines?
> 
> Had a pretty good day today, tomorrow is Friday so that is always a good thing! Hope everyone enjoyed their day. :hugs:Click to expand...

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/kkkkkkkk.jpghttps://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/l_R124880.jpg
Porcupines

By Sw33tp3a

Ingredients

1lb hamburger

1lb Italian sausage

2 eggs

Frozen bell peppers

1 onion (diced)

I container diced mushrooms (optional)

1 small bag of white rice uncooked

1 box French onion soup mix

Tomato sauce

I jug of tomato juice

Garlic salt to taste

optional toppings: shredded cheese and sour cream

Heat a big pot on medium fill ¾ th of the pot with 1 package of French onion soup mix, spaghetti sauce, and tomato juice. Bring to medium boil then let simmer.. Sautee the veggies in a pan till they are soft. Put half of the veggies into pot with sauce. Mix hamburger, Italian sausage, eggs, ½ sautéed veggies, 1 package of soup mix, garlic salt. Make into meat balls. Fill a cake pan with uncooked rice and drop the meat balls into the rice. Roll the around till covered. They will look like porcupines. Drop them carefully into pot. Cover and let simmer for a hour and a half till rice is cooked, stir often. Put in a bowl and top with shredded cheese and sour cream. Makes great leftovers.


----------



## mouse_chicky

sounds yummy!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online

I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday

My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away

Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life

'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever


----------



## anniepie

Hi Kelly

I'm so so sorry to hear your awful news. My heart goes out to you and your family. You've a really tough time ahead of you, but you will get through it an manage- people just do. Take comfort from being with your family during this difficult time. Cherrish them. And look after yourself and your little bean.

Massive big :hug: and my thoughts are with you during this difficult time.

xxx


----------



## LaurGil

Kelly I'm so so sorry I don't even know what to write as I know words will not stop the pain you must be going through but I thinking of you & sending lots of love & :hug: to you & your family :hugs:

xxx


----------



## LaurGil

Ladies I have VERY exciting news :happydance:

OH & I were going to wait until Nov to start TTC again but after a talk last night we decided that all the little cons that we were holding of for were there before I lost Baby Simpson & we were perfectly happy & excited 

We started from last night as I read online it is best to start 2 or 3 days before your ovulating ,I only know i'm ovulating from tomorrow thanks to a little gadget on my Blackberry i'm not going to be using the pee on stick to check or anything for now as we have been lucky to get pregnant the first month of trying the last two times

I have been feeling like I had lost my spark for a while & I know nothing will ever replace my lost baby but I feel something this morning I haven't felt in a while & its good 

I guess we will be doing alot of :sex: over the next few days then it will be the dreaded TWW 

I started to take my Mother to be vitamins this morning & will be exchanging my wine for apple juice at the weekend 

Hope everyone is well :dust:



xxx


----------



## anniepie

Great news LaurGil...lots of :sex: and :dust: to you!

x


----------



## babyb54

So incredibly sorry for your loss Kelly. I can't even imagine what you're feeling right now! :( You will make it through with the help of your family and friends though, and for your little bean. Tons and tons of :hug: and well-wishing thoughts going your way.


----------



## babynewbie

Kelly im so so sorry for your loss :cry: thinking of you and all your family hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Thats great news LaurGil :dance: fingers crossed for you! :sex: :spermy: :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

{{{Kelly}}}

I'm so sorry for your loss.

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Laurgil very excited for you!!


----------



## hakunamatata

It looks like AF is on her way. On the plus side, I only have to suffer through 1 day of work and I'm off for 6 days Woot Woot!!!!!


----------



## Mrz Heuzen

Hi Ladies,

My name is Mya. I'm 26 and so is my DH. Currently we are planning to TTC #1 in November!! I am super duper excited about this! We've been living in England now for the past 7 months (We're American). I'm so glad to have found this group! Hope to talk with you all over these months! Baby dust to all!!!:dust:

Any questions about me, feel free!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Kelly sorry for your loss
lourgil congrates on the big news..
sorry hk about the witch.


----------



## babynewbie

Hiiii Mrz Heuzen :wave:


----------



## anniepie

Welcome Mrz Heuzen :hi:


----------



## music81

kellyc75 im so sorry to hear about your loss. Thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## music81

Welcome Mrz Heuzen! :hi:

Exciting news Laurgil! :dust:

AF is due tomo, feel really tired, and boobs slightly ache, nothing out of the ordinary....:shrug: still keeping fingers crossed for :bfp: :wohoo: but lack of out of the ordinary symptoms is making me think it'll be a :bfn::witch:

if its :bfn::witch: im having a bottle of :wine:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry for your loss Kelly. :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I had my HSG today and literally got the "all clear" Very excited... posted the story in my journal if you care to stalk. :ninja:


KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear of your Dad. Will be thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


LaurGil said:


> Ladies I have VERY exciting news :happydance:
> 
> OH & I were going to wait until Nov to start TTC again but after a talk last night we decided that all the little cons that we were holding of for were there before I lost Baby Simpson & we were perfectly happy & excited
> 
> We started from last night as I read online it is best to start 2 or 3 days before your ovulating ,I only know i'm ovulating from tomorrow thanks to a little gadget on my Blackberry i'm not going to be using the pee on stick to check or anything for now as we have been lucky to get pregnant the first month of trying the last two times
> 
> I have been feeling like I had lost my spark for a while & I know nothing will ever replace my lost baby but I feel something this morning I haven't felt in a while & its good
> 
> I guess we will be doing alot of :sex: over the next few days then it will be the dreaded TWW
> 
> I started to take my Mother to be vitamins this morning & will be exchanging my wine for apple juice at the weekend
> 
> Hope everyone is well :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> xxx

:dust: Congrats on starting TTC! :yipee:


hakunamatata said:


> It looks like AF is on her way. On the plus side, I only have to suffer through 1 day of work and I'm off for 6 days Woot Woot!!!!!

:growlmad: Darn witch! On the plus side you will be properly TTC soon and you can enjoy the beach and drinks!!! Have fun!!!


Mrz Heuzen said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My name is Mya. I'm 26 and so is my DH. Currently we are planning to TTC #1 in November!! I am super duper excited about this! We've been living in England now for the past 7 months (We're American). I'm so glad to have found this group! Hope to talk with you all over these months! Baby dust to all!!!:dust:
> 
> Any questions about me, feel free!!!

Welcome. :flower: 


music81 said:


> Welcome Mrz Heuzen! :hi:
> 
> Exciting news Laurgil! :dust:
> 
> AF is due tomo, feel really tired, and boobs slightly ache, nothing out of the ordinary....:shrug: still keeping fingers crossed for :bfp: :wohoo: but lack of out of the ordinary symptoms is making me think it'll be a :bfn::witch:
> 
> if its :bfn::witch: im having a bottle of :wine:

Fx'd for a :bfp: if not enjoy the wine!!!


----------



## BlueHadeda

mouse_chicky said:


> Bluhadeda, you may have already said this, but how long did it take to conceive your other children?

I fell pregnant the first time I ovulated and TTC'ed with every baby. I even fell pregnant while on birth control, with the baby I miscarriaged. I'm not sure if I've mentioned it before. I felt a bit "embarressed" about it, because it would sound like bragging, and it's not as if it was by my doing. None of us has any control over this process, I was just grateful to be saved this horrible heartache and distress it causes when the :witch: gets you. 

Unfortunately, it seems like that's exactly what's happening with me. :cry: I've had some more spotting today, and terrible cramping, so I'm pretty sure that AF will be here tomorrow or Sunday at the latest. She's a bit early, which makes it a short LF for me. I'm hoping this won't interfere with my fertility...:-( I wish the spotting could've been implantation bleeding, but this is exactly the way my period always starts. With the spotting, cramping, etc. I can't help but worry now that my age is going to count against me. The only positive thing out of this, is that my dh was actually sad too. :cry: He says he committed to this, and is fully onboard now.


----------



## BlueHadeda

KellyC, I'm so so so very sorry about your dad. :cry: :hugs: I've lost my mom 10 years ago, and it was the hardest thing I ever had to live through. I still miss her tremendously. I always will. But the pain does fade. It does get better. The first 3 months is the worst. Hang in there!

Mouse_chicky, holding thumbs that AF will arrive soon!

Welcome Mrz Heuzen! :Hi:

Laurgil, so exciting! :happydance:

Music81, I'm holding my fingers crossed for you!!

HK, sounds like me and you are in the same position...:-( BFN's and waiting for AF. :cry: At least we're not alone in this!!


----------



## trgirl308

Kelly so sorry for your loss, big hugs and positive thoughts your way! 

Sorry about af HM, but at least you are on vacation now! Have a good trip by the beach! 

Sweetpea, thanks for that recipe it looks really yummy!

Hope everyone had a good Friday, it is now the weekend!!!!!! I'm going to take a nap. :)


----------



## music81

babymaybe congrats on the all clear!!!

bluehadeda im keeping my fingers crossed for you, u too Hk


----------



## music81

enjoy your nap tgrgirl! :winkwink:


----------



## trgirl308

no nap was had by me... too much noise outside and my houseguests called they will be home in like 10 minutes... so no nap and no afternoon dtd.... boo! 

And I just really don't feel like doing anything.. I'm so lazy and tired right now. Tomorrow i am going to get my haircut really short can't wait!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

trgirl308 said:


> no nap was had by me... too much noise outside and my houseguests called they will be home in like 10 minutes... so no nap and no afternoon dtd.... boo!
> 
> And I just really don't feel like doing anything.. I'm so lazy and tired right now. Tomorrow i am going to get my haircut really short can't wait!

hope you like it.


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi ladies...I'm sorry but I must vent :(

First...I saw that KellyC lost her father? I am so sorry for your loss, I know that there are no words that can console when we lose someone we love...so I wish you the best and hope you can move through this time and enjoy the memories. My sister's 5 year D day is approaching (the 18th) so I'm going through my yearly breakdown. I made it through year one by talking about her alot and remembering everything I could...the good the bad and the ugly (we had plenty of each). 

This year so far has been so overwhelming! I've had so many milestones, a sweet 16, high school graduation, oldest daughter announcing she's getting married, a premature daughter, 20 year wedding anniversary...with all that we've had house guests since mid-may. Today was the last day of house guests (mother in law left today....THANK GOD!) She's a wicked woman and I simply can't stand her. I've decided she is not welcome back after this visit. That may sound extreme but...today my MIL and husband took our middle daughter to meet w/her cheer squad to leave for cheer camp when they came back my husband accidently ran over our oldest daughter's puppy :( We rushed her to the hospital. Ultimately we could have saved her w/a very expensive surgery...but they said the likeliness that Kaya would live w/o pain was very little. Her hips were shattered and her organs were all messed up. We had her euthenized and she died in my arms. My daughter was a disaster. Her Dad is so distraught...he's always complaining about the puppy and how annoying she is...so he thought our daugther would think he did it intentionally. Truth is that he loved the puppy...but he complains about all of our pets, just his way. He cuddles them all when the girls aren't looking though. 

So, we're all sad by what happened. My MIL and I had to drive my oldest daughter to meet w/my mom and grandmother as they are going on vacation today ...great frikken timing. So during the drive there MIL tells Brittany, "Honey, this won't be the first time you get your heart broken so buck up." WTF ARE YOU KIDDING ME? I bit my tongue the rest of the way there. When we met w/my grandmother and mom they had tears and held Brittany....the MONSTER..in law said it was "cute". 

So...after dropping Brit off MIL and I drove back and she told me she was happy to have been here for the the "incident"....it gave her the opportunity to see us as a family. Is it me or is that just sick? I've never cared for her and these things are just a few of the bizarre ways she treats me, my husband and our daughters.

Okay, so all emotions running crazy and I decided to do a pregnancy test. BFP. I know I should be happy...but I'm not. It isn't that I don't want to be pregnant, I didn't think it would happen so soon. I really thought that with our past conception issues that it'd take several months...so to conceive on my first cycle is just insane. Kenzie just turned 3 months! Ugh! Okay, I will be excited and overjoyed as soon as I recover from this week...but today has just been overwhelming. 

Sorry for the rant ladies :(

Hope you will all join me w/BFP's soon! Also, its strange cuz I thought I was only 6dpo...I only tested cuz I purchased a bunch for next week and I'm a POAS addict.


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow!!!! omg yay for a BFP! I'm excited for you even if you aren't quite there yet lol

So sorry to hear about your pup. That's so sad!!

Your monster-in-law sounds like a beast!!


----------



## CheerCoach

Ty HM...I am excited just that today was so horrible w/losing Kaya and my MIL being the wicked witch she is didn't help matters.

Sorry you didn't get your bfp this time, but it's coming...I just know it! Not to be selfish :) but I really need bump buddies! So, c'mon n get that bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats cheer-coach hope its a longer pregnancy than the last.
sorry about the puppy and i hate the MIL that can be very difficult im sure.
hope you fill better tomorrow. ? did your husband now yet about the bfp?


----------



## Fabian

Hello im new here name is fabian got married last yr June and been ttc its hectic seen a gyno just not seen af after bromegon for some time and tamoxifen 20mg for 5dys goin for pt today dnt feel pregnant .any1 av a similar story?wld like to hear from any1


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou all for your kind thoughts ~ Your words mean so much to me at this terrible time & I mean that

My Dear Dad deserved so much more time, after working so hard for so many years, to build us a great future, he had only 1 short year of retirement, his life had just begun

This is truly the worst time of my whole life, my Mum is devastated, they had been together 36 years :hugs:

My Dad was always the one I could turn to for honest advice & im so so very sad that I dont have that anymore ~ I will miss him forever



BlueHadeda said:


> KellyC, I'm so so so very sorry about your dad. :cry: :hugs: I've lost my mom 10 years ago, and it was the hardest thing I ever had to live through. I still miss her tremendously. I always will. But the pain does fade. It does get better. The first 3 months is the worst. Hang in there!

Sorry for your loss

I will take comfort from this :hug: Thankyou



CheerCoach said:


> First...I saw that KellyC lost her father? I am so sorry for your loss, I know that there are no words that can console when we lose someone we love...so I wish you the best and hope you can move through this time and enjoy the memories. My sister's 5 year D day is approaching (the 18th) so I'm going through my yearly breakdown. I made it through year one by talking about her alot and remembering everything I could...the good the bad and the ugly (we had plenty of each).

Sorry for your loss

I will take your advice ~ Thankyou :hug:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations CheerCoach! :happydance: Sorry its been a hectic week for you! hope things settle down for you :hugs:


:( More big :hugs::hugs: to you Kelly xx


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you Sw33tP3a...yes hopefully this lil one stays put. I'd like a nice healthy full term pregnancy and baby :) Yes hubby saw the bfp...poor guy, he is happy but he's the one who ran over our daughter's puppy :( He had to burry her and his mom made things difficult today so he/we couldn't celebrate it like we would have liked. He's just the best Daddy though and I know that when he wakes up he'll be quite happy. 

:hi: Fabian


KellyC :hugs: to you too.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Cheercoach, congrats on the bfp! :happydance: 

How on earth did you cope with houseguests for 3 months? Gosh, it would've driven me dilly. Especially in-laws! And your poor daughter's puppy. What a terrible thing to happen. Your hubby must feel so bad about it. I'm sure your daughter would know that it was purely an accident. No wonder you can't be happy about the bfp yet. Apart from all of this, you had a traumatic start with your baby's birth, and you're probably still trying to find your feet with a newborn in the house and a body flooded with hormones. Cut yourself some slack and just take it all one day at a time.


----------



## Fabian

Thanks cheercoach for welcoming me,so many groups on this site would really love to make friends.


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome Fabien, I don't have a similar story, but you will definitely find friends here! 

Omg cheercoach, I'm so sorry about your dog, and your MIL. Sounds like a really tough week. Congrats on the BFP, although it isn't the best timing, at least something good came out of the week. :hugs:

Houseguests or not, I am CD8, I have decided we are DTD everyday now. :)


----------



## music81

cheercoach, so sorry to hear about your lil puppy :hug:

sounds like the mil is a bit of a :witch:

but, congratulations on the :bfp: i'm sure you'll be :happydance::headspin::wohoo: soon enough

:dust: to all!

AF due today, normally start when i wake, had a bit of light bleeding this lunchtime, but none since...so looks like the :witch: is on its way :sad2:
looks like ill be having that :wine: tonight afterall :cry:


----------



## music81

:hi: welcome Fabian!


----------



## Fabian

The preg test came out negative thanks to all who welcomed me i guess i av to c my Dr for the next step.i have decided not to give up believing its gonna happen soon,best of luck to trgirl308,lots of babydust to u.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sending baby dust to all just for good measure.. lol:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: fabian.

Bought myself some new shoes today for the first time in agggggges! :headspin:


----------



## hakunamatata

I POAS again today just to make sure it wasn't implantation bleeding. BFN. I'm okay. At beach w family, my baby niece is so super cute, making me broody as hell. We are having fun though.


----------



## music81

sorry about the BFN......

:witch: is defo here, so im just cracking open the :wine: :wacko: least on the bright side i can try again this month :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im so craving some :wine: and all they keep making on food network are coctails and such im like mmm i want some.. gotta wait till i now more...


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls, will have to pop in later on today or tomorro and catch up, but just wanted to say still no AF, and I havent done a test for a while now, purely because I think it will be another :bfn: I may do one tomorrow, but not hopeful.


Me and OH have been having a few problems, so its made me doubt whether we should continue TTC at the moment, or just go with the flow and if it happens this time he is home then it does, if not, we will wait till next time, so around Feb time.

Off to do the kitchen, be back at some point.

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

What's going on Shabutie?

*hugs*


----------



## hakunamatata

So girls, I'm kind of confused. Usually AF is fully here by now but I'm barely spotting. Even recording it in Ovuview doesn't make it the first or second day of my cycle. Instead It's day 26. But I'm def not preggers. Maybe I'm just off a bit.

DH and I are at the beach. Very happy to be here.


----------



## Shabutie

hakunamatata said:


> What's going on Shabutie?
> 
> *hugs*

Come back on here for 5 mins to chill. We are already arguing :haha: 

I dunno, he just doesnt seem bothered in family life, and more in computer games etc. He has always loved his computers, but he needs to realise having/being a family should come first. I dont know if it's stress of wedding casuing us to keep having arguments or what!?! He cant seem to ficus on amara for long enough, and when she whines a little, because she isnt playing with him, he gets in a mood and always says 'oh she's tired' when she has only been up an hour. He constantly wants to put her up in bed asap at night so he can go play computer games :( Im just a bit fed up really. We seem to argue other silly little things, but they then escelate into bigger things. We always kiss and make up, and he always prmises he will change, but not even 24hrs and he lets me down again. I always fall for it, and believe in him more then i think he does himself. Hes currently doing the rest of the kitchen atm, so he isnt all bad. It then makes me wonder should we even consider having more children yet, if he cant stay relaxed and enjoy Amara, he is a wonderful dad, and can make her giggle like no one else, but it feels like he just thinkgs being a dad is playing and thats it, mums have to do everything else.

If he worked 9-5 for example and came home every night, i wouldnt expect him to do anything major, but the fact he is home for 2 months solid with no work, and practically like a SAHD then he should help.

God im rumbelling, so ill stop, thanks HM! :hugs: 

Hope your enjoying the beach, its been naff weather here!


----------



## lazandkiko21

Im trying for August too!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new members!

I don't remember everything, but I can tell everyone is going through a lot. :hugs:

Big congrats Cheercoach. :happydance: I'm sure we're all hoping to be bump buddies right along with you really soon.

Sorry about the bfns, gals. :cry: It'll happen.

Sorry about your dh, shabutie. Mine was being a butt today soon; made me wonder if there was anyway I could get pg without having to touch him. We always make up, but relationships sure aren't easy. Do you think he's stressed about the wedding?


----------



## pixie23

Sorry I've been away. I'm catchin up now!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have some bad hick ups tonight.you would think i was drunk

sorry about the :witch: that have came through to those who got her. better luck next month. congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## pixie23

KellyC75 - sorry for your loss :hug: 

LaurGil - :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Mrz Heuzen, Fabian, and lazandkiko

CheerCoach - congrats on your BFP


I'm feeling down in the dumps. I'm apart from DH, sunday is our 3rd wedding anniversary, we can't ttc because we're apart, it'll probably be atleast late september before we get to be together again. I hate the distance and I hate having to wait to continue ttc. having a down moment :cry:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie23 said:


> KellyC75 - sorry for your loss :hug:
> 
> LaurGil - :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Welcome to Autumn Acorns Mrz Heuzen, Fabian, and lazandkiko
> 
> CheerCoach - congrats on your BFP
> 
> 
> I'm feeling down in the dumps. I'm apart from DH, sunday is our 3rd wedding anniversary, we can't ttc because we're apart, it'll probably be atleast late september before we get to be together again. I hate the distance and I hate having to wait to continue ttc. having a down moment :cry:

im sorry hun we are here to talk if you need to vent or cry or just talk about anything, sorry you are apart that has to be hard....
its like we are more like a support group as well as a ttc group..


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you all for the congrats and kind words regarding KayaBell (puppy) and my monster-in-law.

Lots of :babydust: to all and :bfp: 's soon


----------



## Miss Redknob

KellyC75 said:


> Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online
> 
> I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday
> 
> My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away
> 
> Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life
> 
> 'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever

Kelly I am so sorry for your loss, big :hugs: to you and your family..



LaurGil said:


> Ladies I have VERY exciting news :happydance:
> 
> OH & I were going to wait until Nov to start TTC again but after a talk last night we decided that all the little cons that we were holding of for were there before I lost Baby Simpson & we were perfectly happy & excited
> 
> We started from last night as I read online it is best to start 2 or 3 days before your ovulating ,I only know i'm ovulating from tomorrow thanks to a little gadget on my Blackberry i'm not going to be using the pee on stick to check or anything for now as we have been lucky to get pregnant the first month of trying the last two times
> 
> I have been feeling like I had lost my spark for a while & I know nothing will ever replace my lost baby but I feel something this morning I haven't felt in a while & its good
> 
> I guess we will be doing alot of :sex: over the next few days then it will be the dreaded TWW
> 
> I started to take my Mother to be vitamins this morning & will be exchanging my wine for apple juice at the weekend
> 
> Hope everyone is well :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> xxx

Lots of :dust: to you



Mrz Heuzen said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My name is Mya. I'm 26 and so is my DH. Currently we are planning to TTC #1 in November!! I am super duper excited about this! We've been living in England now for the past 7 months (We're American). I'm so glad to have found this group! Hope to talk with you all over these months! Baby dust to all!!!:dust:
> 
> Any questions about me, feel free!!!

Welcome to AA :wave:



CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies...I'm sorry but I must vent :(
> 
> First...I saw that KellyC lost her father? I am so sorry for your loss, I know that there are no words that can console when we lose someone we love...so I wish you the best and hope you can move through this time and enjoy the memories. My sister's 5 year D day is approaching (the 18th) so I'm going through my yearly breakdown. I made it through year one by talking about her alot and remembering everything I could...the good the bad and the ugly (we had plenty of each).
> 
> This year so far has been so overwhelming! I've had so many milestones, a sweet 16, high school graduation, oldest daughter announcing she's getting married, a premature daughter, 20 year wedding anniversary...with all that we've had house guests since mid-may. Today was the last day of house guests (mother in law left today....THANK GOD!) She's a wicked woman and I simply can't stand her. I've decided she is not welcome back after this visit. That may sound extreme but...today my MIL and husband took our middle daughter to meet w/her cheer squad to leave for cheer camp when they came back my husband accidently ran over our oldest daughter's puppy :( We rushed her to the hospital. Ultimately we could have saved her w/a very expensive surgery...but they said the likeliness that Kaya would live w/o pain was very little. Her hips were shattered and her organs were all messed up. We had her euthenized and she died in my arms. My daughter was a disaster. Her Dad is so distraught...he's always complaining about the puppy and how annoying she is...so he thought our daugther would think he did it intentionally. Truth is that he loved the puppy...but he complains about all of our pets, just his way. He cuddles them all when the girls aren't looking though.
> 
> So, we're all sad by what happened. My MIL and I had to drive my oldest daughter to meet w/my mom and grandmother as they are going on vacation today ...great frikken timing. So during the drive there MIL tells Brittany, "Honey, this won't be the first time you get your heart broken so buck up." WTF ARE YOU KIDDING ME? I bit my tongue the rest of the way there. When we met w/my grandmother and mom they had tears and held Brittany....the MONSTER..in law said it was "cute".
> 
> So...after dropping Brit off MIL and I drove back and she told me she was happy to have been here for the the "incident"....it gave her the opportunity to see us as a family. Is it me or is that just sick? I've never cared for her and these things are just a few of the bizarre ways she treats me, my husband and our daughters.
> 
> Okay, so all emotions running crazy and I decided to do a pregnancy test. BFP. I know I should be happy...but I'm not. It isn't that I don't want to be pregnant, I didn't think it would happen so soon. I really thought that with our past conception issues that it'd take several months...so to conceive on my first cycle is just insane. Kenzie just turned 3 months! Ugh! Okay, I will be excited and overjoyed as soon as I recover from this week...but today has just been overwhelming.
> 
> Sorry for the rant ladies :(
> 
> Hope you will all join me w/BFP's soon! Also, its strange cuz I thought I was only 6dpo...I only tested cuz I purchased a bunch for next week and I'm a POAS addict.

CONGRATULATIONS CheerCoach what fantastic news, wishing you and your little beany a happy and healthy 9 months. Sorry to hear about your MIL..:hugs:



Shabutie said:


> Hi girls, will have to pop in later on today or tomorro and catch up, but just wanted to say still no AF, and I havent done a test for a while now, purely because I think it will be another :bfn: I may do one tomorrow, but not hopeful.
> 
> 
> Me and OH have been having a few problems, so its made me doubt whether we should continue TTC at the moment, or just go with the flow and if it happens this time he is home then it does, if not, we will wait till next time, so around Feb time.
> 
> Off to do the kitchen, be back at some point.
> 
> :hugs:

Hope you and your DH works things out..:hugs:



pixie23 said:


> Sorry I've been away. I'm catchin up now!

Congrats on your 3yr Wedding Anniversary...:happydance:

Sorry I haven't been on ladies been a busy few days. On Thursday my step sister gave birth to a gorgeous baby girl (Amelia), then my DH and I have been driving around in my new wheels that he bought me.


----------



## CheerCoach

UGH...I had posted that I got the :bfp: but I happened to have tests lying around so I retested and got several :bfn: :( 

I don't know what to think. I took 2 equate that were strong :bfp: yesterday and then today I did 2 First Response. I've never had this happen before. I'm feeling so guilty about not being excited yesterday...I was ready to be excited today and now I'm sad. 

I emailed my doctor yesterday and asked him to set my first prenatal appt...I so don't want to email him back to say nevermind *pout*

I'm hoping that the sensitivity on the other 2 was much higher and that's why they are :bfn:


----------



## Miss Redknob

CheerCoach - hope they were just bad tests and that it is a :bfp:


----------



## vaniilla

Miss Redknob said:


> CheerCoach - hope they were just bad tests and that it is a :bfp:

this is what I was going to say, maybe your pee was more concentrated yesterday this happend to me a few times with Rowan. 

also your ticker shouldn't be saying 2 weeks because you can't detect pregnancy even with a blood test til very close to 4 weeks so you probably ovulated at a different time this month and are too early for all tests to pick it up :hugs: 


congrats on all the bfps! to everyone who got af just think every month your a month closer to your bfp, it will come soon :happydance: :)


----------



## CheerCoach

Thank you both...I hope that's the case. I noticed the ticker dates as well and was confused by it...

I started my cycle on July 16th, O'd on the 29th/30th and tested last night...which was only 6-7dpo. The earliest I had ever had a bfp in the past was 8dpo. But I have read of women getting them at 6 and 7 dpo..just not super common. The equate brand has been known to pick up 5mL hcg so I'm assuming that's why I got the bfp w/that brand so early and that the others require 20/25mL. I'll be crushed if they are false positives :(

Even if I am off on my O date I can't be off by much as hubby and I only DTD once in the past month as we've had non stop company. The only time we DTD was Friday the 29th. Prior to that it was before CD1 by at least a week.

So...color me confused :( I'm going to wait and test Tues or Wednesday.


----------



## babynewbie

Shabutie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> What's going on Shabutie?
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Come back on here for 5 mins to chill. We are already arguing :haha:
> 
> I dunno, he just doesnt seem bothered in family life, and more in computer games etc. He has always loved his computers, but he needs to realise having/being a family should come first. I dont know if it's stress of wedding casuing us to keep having arguments or what!?! He cant seem to ficus on amara for long enough, and when she whines a little, because she isnt playing with him, he gets in a mood and always says 'oh she's tired' when she has only been up an hour. He constantly wants to put her up in bed asap at night so he can go play computer games :( Im just a bit fed up really. We seem to argue other silly little things, but they then escelate into bigger things. We always kiss and make up, and he always prmises he will change, but not even 24hrs and he lets me down again. I always fall for it, and believe in him more then i think he does himself. Hes currently doing the rest of the kitchen atm, so he isnt all bad. It then makes me wonder should we even consider having more children yet, if he cant stay relaxed and enjoy Amara, he is a wonderful dad, and can make her giggle like no one else, but it feels like he just thinkgs being a dad is playing and thats it, mums have to do everything else.
> 
> If he worked 9-5 for example and came home every night, i wouldnt expect him to do anything major, but the fact he is home for 2 months solid with no work, and practically like a SAHD then he should help.
> 
> God im rumbelling, so ill stop, thanks HM! :hugs:
> 
> Hope your enjoying the beach, its been naff weather here!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:




pixie23 said:


> KellyC75 - sorry for your loss :hug:
> 
> LaurGil - :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Welcome to Autumn Acorns Mrz Heuzen, Fabian, and lazandkiko
> 
> CheerCoach - congrats on your BFP
> 
> 
> I'm feeling down in the dumps. I'm apart from DH, sunday is our 3rd wedding anniversary, we can't ttc because we're apart, it'll probably be atleast late september before we get to be together again. I hate the distance and I hate having to wait to continue ttc. having a down moment :cry:

Happy anniversary hun, sorry your away from your OH. It will come around really quick and before you know it he'll be back with you and you can TTC :hugs:




Miss Redknob said:


> Sorry I haven't been on ladies been a busy few days. On Thursday my step sister gave birth to a gorgeous baby girl (Amelia), then my DH and I have been driving around in my new wheels that he bought me.

:cloud9: aww new baby girl and :happydance: for the new wheels!




CheerCoach said:


> UGH...I had posted that I got the :bfp: but I happened to have tests lying around so I retested and got several :bfn: :(
> 
> I don't know what to think. I took 2 equate that were strong :bfp: yesterday and then today I did 2 First Response. I've never had this happen before. I'm feeling so guilty about not being excited yesterday...I was ready to be excited today and now I'm sad.
> 
> I emailed my doctor yesterday and asked him to set my first prenatal appt...I so don't want to email him back to say nevermind *pout*
> 
> I'm hoping that the sensitivity on the other 2 was much higher and that's why they are :bfn:

Fingers and toes crossed that they wernt as sensitive hun and you do really have a :bfp: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Cheecoach, please don't stress too much yet. Until at least the 13th of Aug, any test could give you a false negative! It's much rarer to get a false positive, so hang onto that! You're most likely pregnant, but it's just very very very early.

Welcome Lazandkiko and Fabian! :hi:

Pixie, it must be awful being so apart, and having to wait to TTC. :hugs:

Shabuti, Mouse_Chicky, me and dh only had massive fights during the 6 months we planned our wedding. It was awful! Before that, we were so happy and in love. After that, again we were so happy and in love. But during that time before the wedding...geez, I thought we were going to be that bickering couple that always fight. Now, after 13 years of marriage, we're like a calm river. We rarely, rarely fight.

Shabuti, cut your dh some slack! He sounds pretty normal to me!  My dh and I are fortunately both huge computer (and games) fans. We're ALWAYS playing. And yes, we too can't wait until the babies are all in bed so that we can start playing, LOL. That doesn't mean that we don't love our kids! Or don't want to spend time with them. We're just crazy about our hobbies. I do make sure the kids aren't neglegted, and yes, I do almost everything for them. My hubby just do what he wants. That's fine by me though, because he's the working part of us, I'm staying at home. Oh, and it also got MUCH better once our eldest were older. Your baby is still so small. It's difficult for men to find them entertaining for longer than 5 minutes, LOL. Once they're about 18 months to 2 years, they've got so much personality, that men find it easier to connect and entertain them.


----------



## BlueHadeda

I think my birthcontrol methods that I used until May, is still messing my period around. I've been spotting since Thursday. Too much for it to be implantation I believe. So the :witch: got me, but it's weird. I usually only spot for one day before AF. Now it's been 3-4 days. And ontop of that, she came early by 4 days, which cut my luteal phase from 13 days down to 9. Scarying me that I might struggle if this doesn't correct itself SOON. Urgh, why can't things just be straightforward? I just want that BFP now already. :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm just so impatient! And it would've worked out perfectly. I would've had the baby around a school holiday next year. Now I have to suffer through AF before we can try again. :growlmad:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry to hear chearcoach, but it is true that false negatives are a lot more common than false positives. fx crossed for you! :hugs:

Bluehadeda, sorry to hear you have to suffer through another month, lots of dust to you that it happens soon. :dust: :dust: :dust:

Today we are hanging out with our houseguests then going to help my mother move some furniture and have dinner with my brother. So a pretty full day, but so far my DH has been super on board with the regular DTD, hopefully we will be able to keep it up. :) I think he wants a baby more than he lets on sometimes, so I'm really happy about that. 

And I did cut my hair super short yesterday, I am a little freaked out but my DH loves it, so I guess that is all that matters. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, hm hope your vacation is going well! :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

10 dpo today! Getting close to finished with this 2ww!!

Cheercoach - I hope the new tests were wrong and that your BFP sticks!! 6 or 7 dpo sounds very very early. Hopefully what you've guessed is exactly what happened - the bfp tests were very sensitive, and the frer just need a few more days to catch up.

Bluehadeda - It stinks doesn't it! I wish they told us up front how much those hormones could screw with our body.. my cycles are STILL a bit wacky and I came off bcp last December!! Anyways, I'm sorry you have to wait another month.. I hope it happens for you soon!

FX and lots of :dust: to all those in limbo between AF and BFP!


----------



## hakunamatata

I really hope it's a BFP Cheercoach!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

cheercoach- hope the test do change back to bfp's i have a felling the the first responses are getting worse rather than having the faitfulness they claim as they use to be...

shabutie... sorry this is happening for you. my ex (my daughters real father that is MIA) he was like that, great dad just never was with her always playing world of warcraft. and other games. the argument was usually about him being with us or the game. glad im have a loving husband now and he treats my daughter like he was her real father. she hasnt seen her birth father since she was 2. i pray he changes for the better hun and hope it all gets better before you get married.

HK-how are you hun,......?


----------



## hakunamatata

BH - I am sick of waiting too! Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sweetpea - I'm okay, I think today can be considered CD1. I think my cycle ranges from 25-27 days. I'm glad I have the OPK's so I can be extra sure when I ovulate this month. DH is still 100% on board with starting in 2 weeks.

How are you doing?

:hugs:


----------



## Fabian

Han does the opk thing work?my gyno usually scans my uterus to know d possible days i might be ovulating then places me on hormonal Drugs to make me ovulate but so far no bfp.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> Sweetpea - I'm okay, I think today can be considered CD1. I think my cycle ranges from 25-27 days. I'm glad I have the OPK's so I can be extra sure when I ovulate this month. DH is still 100% on board with starting in 2 weeks.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> :hugs:

im doing good dont remember what dpo i am i have tried not to worry about it much, and not symptom spotting either, i have had bad migraines and a head cold, with earache all week so i have no clue how to symptom spot from each thing anyways. i got a new cell hone this week(from our anniversary present to each other) its the new epic android htc phone, it has apps for ttc on it and it also has a built in nook so i have down loaded tones of new books... so i have been busy with reading...hope this cycle goes well for you and you get your bfp...


----------



## hakunamatata

I love the pregnancy apps for Android!! I use Ovuview for AF tracking!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i will look that one up now.. lol ok down loaded.. lol thanks hk


----------



## CheerCoach

Can someone tell me how to multiquote? I always want to answer or reply to several posts but when I hit the multiquote nothing happens :( 

Today I'm more optimistic about the very early bfp and the negatives being false. I took 2 more tests today and they weren't bfp's...well I'm not certain, I got very very very faint lines (the kind you really have to strain to see...lol). I know that some would say evap line...but I'm going with the optimist part of me and deciding it's a super light :bfp: The good part is that the faint lines were both under a min...I believe evaps happen after ten minutes. 

Okay, I'm trying to do this from memory...so if I get names wrong please forgive me. I really need to learn how to multiquote :)

Shabutie~ My hubby isn't a gamer but gets quite caught up in television or playing music...whatever the case may be. It drove me crazy while our first 2 were really young, he was a great Dad but many times would put the girls down early so he could have his time...etc. What I did...may or may not work or be feasible for you...is plan outtings together. We hike alot so I got a baby backpack for each of us and an off-road jogging stroller. We went out for hikes, picnics, beach trips..etc and during those times hubby was much more interested in participating w/the girls. Maybe something like that could help? Or asking him to turn off all electronics for so much time a day to spend w/you and Amara. I hope that you are able to find a common ground. :hugs:

HK~ Sorry to hear evil :witch: seems to be arriving, but the positive side is this is going to be your final cycle before your :bfp: Hope you are enjoying your vacation and relaxing. :hugs:

Miss Redknob~ Wow, congrats on the baby niece and on the new wheels :) 

Pixie~ Happy Anniversary...sorry you and your DH aren't together for it, but its still a lovely milestone. :hugs:

KellyC~ Hope you are hangin in there okay. :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Cheercoach... right next to the "Quote" button is a + sign... click on that for all the ones you want to quote/reply to. On the last one you want to quote/reply click the actual "Quote" button and it will multi-quote. :)

Also, fx'd that this is your :bfp: you were testing very early and the new tests most likely just weren't as sensitive as the first. Especially if you're getting a faint pink in 1 minute today!!! :dust: 

Yay for all of the TTC'ers and the new ladies! :flower:

So, as you know I just refinished an armoire for our future nursery. I have now purchased two dressers (matching) to refinish to match. I just couldn't find any new furniture that I liked so I found a good deal on an old pair of solid wood dressers. I think they are going to turn out beautiful and of course it will give us a custom nursery which I love! I'll post pics as soon as I'm done! I learned a lot refinishing the armoire so hopefully I won't make the same mistakes again. :dohh:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!! :yipee:


----------



## babyb54

GIRLS!! I got home this afternoon and decided to be silly and POAS even though I expected it to be BFN (only 10dpo, and not even FMU). But....

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo.jpg

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo-inverted.jpg

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> GIRLS!! I got home this afternoon and decided to be silly and POAS even though I expected it to be BFN (only 10dpo, and not even FMU). But....
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo.jpg
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo-inverted.jpg
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!

wow congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i totally see the line!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Holy crap, congrats Babyb!!!!


----------



## babyb54

Thanks! :)

I wanted to say it on facebook, but couldn't. "I know, the bag stuff sucks.. but OMG I DON'T CARE ANYMOREEEEE" haha!


----------



## hakunamatata

I was thinking the same thing!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

My lips are obviously sealed :haha:


----------



## Fabian

Congrats to you babyb54 im really happy for u.i pray we all get what we want.you didn't reply my post hakunamatata about the opk stuff,op to hear from u,lots of baby dust to evryone ttcing.


----------



## hakunamatata

What was your question?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Somehow I've missed loads!
:hugs: Kelly
:happydance: Lauren
:wohoo: CC and babyb
And :howdy: to the new members.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> GIRLS!! I got home this afternoon and decided to be silly and POAS even though I expected it to be BFN (only 10dpo, and not even FMU). But....
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo.jpg
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo-inverted.jpg
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:AWESOME!!!:bfp:

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

Thank you babymaybe!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats babyb54!!!:happydance:


----------



## CheerCoach

Ah Babyb congrats :hugs:


----------



## Fabian

Hello hakunamatata i was asking if opk works i usually get my uterus scaned by my gyno who tells me my possible days of ovulation but so far no bfp,dnt know if any1 has irregular Period n how they could get pregnant with it.


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> GIRLS!! I got home this afternoon and decided to be silly and POAS even though I expected it to be BFN (only 10dpo, and not even FMU). But....
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo.jpg
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo-inverted.jpg
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!

OMG Congrats to you and your DH. Hope you have a Happy & Healthy 9 months...:happydance::yipee::happydance:

Got my book in the mail today (Taking Charge of your Fertility) :wohoo:


----------



## anniepie

Congrats Babyb54 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on the :bfp: Babyb54 :wohoo: :D

Fabian - I had irregular periods when I got pregnant with Rowan so I just took my shortest cycle and my longest cycle and we dtd on all the possible fertile days :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

babyb54 said:


> GIRLS!! I got home this afternoon and decided to be silly and POAS even though I expected it to be BFN (only 10dpo, and not even FMU). But....
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo.jpg
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-10dpo-inverted.jpg
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!

:happydance::yipee::headspin::dance::bunny:

Congrats hun!


----------



## trgirl308

omg congrats Babyb54! That is awesome! I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi guys! I'm back after a week away! Just spent the last hour catching up!

Congrats to Babyb and Cheer coach on their BFPs :wohoo:

Sorry to hear a few of you have had a rough week, particularly Kelly - sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies

I'm getting really impatient...like I've ants in my pants at the moment.

Just under 4 weeks until we go on hols, which means 4 weeks until TTC. Was all set to have my fertile period for the majority of my hols, until last cycle I had an abnormally (for me!) short cycle... Was worried I'd have AF for my hol, but this cycle has behaved, and O'd at a much more normal time, so should be safe from that perspective. Now just keeping everything crossed that next cycle is 'normal' for me, or even a tad longer so that we can get busy on hols :sex::spermy:, and hopefully have a little pressie when we come back from our hols :bfp: :D I'm willing this LP will be a couple of days longer...and/or even that next FP will be a bit longer (anyone know how to extend a FP? LOL). I spoke with OH about this last week and the prospect of starting TTC a week earlier if my cycles continue as they look they will, but he wasn't keen :saywhat:


----------



## BlueHadeda

OMW, congrats BabyB!!!! That was your first month trying, not true? Awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fabian, I had irregular cycles (anything between 14 days and 60 days) all my life, until I fell pregnant with my first son. Thereafter, I had perfect 29-day cycles. It's been 10 years, and though I've breastfed and have been pregnant most of that 10 years, when I do have a period, it's perfectly regular.

I'd advise you to temp (take your temperature each morning), and regularly check your cm (cervical mucus) to know when you will be ovulating. Good luck!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Anniepie, I've read that your LP can be lengthen by Vit B6 and something called Vitex?! A herbal supplement. But I'm not sure how it works or what else it influences. I'd be a bit scared to play around with my cycle like that, until you know if it's necessary or not. Good luck! I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## anniepie

Thanks BlueHadeda- I'm actually taking both!! I started when I came off the pill about 4-5 months ago as a means to try and regulate my cycles (last time I came off BCP I had a horrendous experience and bled for 6 months and had to go back on the pill to regulate!), but stopped a few months ago- my cycles have been great since coming off the pill. I started taking them again last week in case it could help with my dilemma (silly, I know) as my short cycle coincided with when I stopped taking them. In reality, my 'short' cycle wasn't short at all, but just short for me. I just have this feeling that I HAVE to conceive in September...(again, dumb I know)... plus I had 2 predictions I'd get a september BFP...


----------



## babyb54

anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm getting really impatient...like I've ants in my pants at the moment.
> 
> Just under 4 weeks until we go on hols, which means 4 weeks until TTC. Was all set to have my fertile period for the majority of my hols, until last cycle I had an abnormally (for me!) short cycle... Was worried I'd have AF for my hol, but this cycle has behaved, and O'd at a much more normal time, so should be safe from that perspective. Now just keeping everything crossed that next cycle is 'normal' for me, or even a tad longer so that we can get busy on hols :sex::spermy:, and hopefully have a little pressie when we come back from our hols :bfp: :D I'm willing this LP will be a couple of days longer...and/or even that next FP will be a bit longer (anyone know how to extend a FP? LOL). I spoke with OH about this last week and the prospect of starting TTC a week earlier if my cycles continue as they look they will, but he wasn't keen :saywhat:

Ugh, men! My DH had the same reaction.. We were supposed to start TTC on our holiday last week, but when my last cycle was so long (44 days) my little phone app showed that I'd be O'ing the week before our vacay.. or else not until September. So I brought it up and he was like "uhh.. but.. well.. we agreed on trying in San Antonio...." lol. :saywhat: It's one week! The next morning he apologized and said he'd let his fears take over.. but that he knew that was silly and (obv) we went ahead and bumped up trying to accomodate my O.. But anywho, it's amazing how illogical they can be when it comes to trying. For such "brave, macho men" they sure can be scaredy cats. :haha:



BlueHadeda said:


> OMW, congrats BabyB!!!! That was your first month trying, not true? Awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes it was! I really wasn't expecting to fall so quickly!! My DH is taking all the credit, lol. "And not because I have super sperm.. but because I have super technique!" :rofl: "yes, sweetheart..."


----------



## anniepie

babyb54 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm getting really impatient...like I've ants in my pants at the moment.
> 
> Just under 4 weeks until we go on hols, which means 4 weeks until TTC. Was all set to have my fertile period for the majority of my hols, until last cycle I had an abnormally (for me!) short cycle... Was worried I'd have AF for my hol, but this cycle has behaved, and O'd at a much more normal time, so should be safe from that perspective. Now just keeping everything crossed that next cycle is 'normal' for me, or even a tad longer so that we can get busy on hols :sex::spermy:, and hopefully have a little pressie when we come back from our hols :bfp: :D I'm willing this LP will be a couple of days longer...and/or even that next FP will be a bit longer (anyone know how to extend a FP? LOL). I spoke with OH about this last week and the prospect of starting TTC a week earlier if my cycles continue as they look they will, but he wasn't keen :saywhat:
> 
> Ugh, men! My DH had the same reaction.. We were supposed to start TTC on our holiday last week, but when my last cycle was so long (44 days) my little phone app showed that I'd be O'ing the week before our vacay.. or else not until September. So I brought it up and he was like "uhh.. but.. well.. we agreed on trying in San Antonio...." lol. :saywhat: It's one week! The next morning he apologized and said he'd let his fears take over.. but that he knew that was silly and (obv) we went ahead and bumped up trying to accomodate my O.. But anywho, it's amazing how illogical they can be when it comes to trying. For such "brave, macho men" they sure can be scaredy cats. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> OMW, congrats BabyB!!!! That was your first month trying, not true? Awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was! I really wasn't expecting to fall so quickly!! My DH is taking all the credit, lol. "And not because I have super sperm.. but because I have super technique!" :rofl: "yes, sweetheart..."Click to expand...

I do question Mens' logic sometimes :rofl: OH said that he wants a relaxed holiday where we can let our hair down and knock back some cocktails, wine etc...fair enough, but is it going to make a difference if I O just before hols, or while on hols?! What do you guys think about drinking whilst actually TTC?? I mean, it's not like we'd be going crazy, but we're likely to consume some booze each day...


----------



## babyb54

I think early on you're perfectly okay.. and even moreso whilst just trying. I had some wine on our trip knowing I was past O and possibly cookin', and I'm totally unbothered by it. I think I read that in the early stages, you share very little blood with LO, so it doesn't affect them..and before implantation the baby doesn't receive any nutrition from you at all..

Think of all the women that fall pregnant on accident and continue partying for months!


----------



## anniepie

That was exactly my logic- I said to OH- even if we conceived a few days before going on hols, implantation wouldn't occur until towards the end of the hol, or even after, so we wouldn't be sharing blood. But I think all that was a little too much for OH's mind... I know there there is still the thing that the embryo would be in your environment, so would still have it around it. It is meant to be worse early in pregnancy as this is when most of the big developmental things are happening, and when the cells are dividing the fastest... but it's not like I'm going to go out and get wasted...we just don't do that anymore LOL


----------



## babyb54

Same here.. I don't get wasted ever anymore.. but I figured I was on vacay, a few glasses of wine wasn't going to hurt anything. For all I knew we hadn't even caught the eggy. I've read in the TTC forums several times of women that give up everything while trying and then when it takes a while they say forget it.. I have 9 months to deprive once I get my BFP, I'm going to enjoy now, lol.


----------



## Mrs_T

Anniepie, I'm feeling mega impatient too! We had set our TTC date as 15th Sept as I'm not meant to TTC for 2 weeks after finishing my anti-malarials for my holiday next week, but since I've realised I'm due on my period on 19th sept so.... not sure it's even worth trying so close to AF - surely I wouldn't still be fertile? :cry: 

I so want to just ignore the whole 2 week advice from the docs but know I can't. 

1 month 1 week = so close but still so far :growlmad:


----------



## anniepie

babyb54 said:


> Same here.. I don't get wasted ever anymore.. but I figured I was on vacay, a few glasses of wine wasn't going to hurt anything. For all I knew we hadn't even caught the eggy. I've read in the TTC forums several times of women that give up everything while trying and then when it takes a while they say forget it.. I have 9 months to deprive once I get my BFP, I'm going to enjoy now, lol.

That's it- I plan on not drinking at all (or maybe a glass of bubbles at xmas if I catch before then, and a glass of wine on my birthday if I feel like it) whilst pregnant. I know lots of people who drink a glass of wine here and there whilst pregnant. And in fact, there was something in the news recently where they was saying a study say a woman can safely drink up to a glass of wine a day whilst pregnant... Personally, I don't want to do that, but that's how small the risks must be... So why give up when TTC. I plan on leading as normal a life as possible until I catch otherwise I think the whole process of TTC will just make me mega stressed...



Mrs_T said:


> Anniepie, I'm feeling mega impatient too! We had set our TTC date as 15th Sept as I'm not meant to TTC for 2 weeks after finishing my anti-malarials for my holiday next week, but since I've realised I'm due on my period on 19th sept so.... not sure it's even worth trying so close to AF - surely I wouldn't still be fertile? :cry:
> 
> I so want to just ignore the whole 2 week advice from the docs but know I can't.
> 
> 1 month 1 week = so close but still so far :growlmad:

Oh Mrs T, it's so frustrating isn't it!? As you say, you're unlikely to be fertile still that close to when AF is due if your cycles are regular... At least you've a good reason not to TTC before then, as it wouldn't be good to go against the doc's advice. Hope you've a lovely holiday to look forward to that will make up for the wait?? At the moment I seem to be obsessing over my cycle and keep counting the days to see if there's any chance I might catch on hols... at the moment it's looking slightly possible, but I think I'll have to jump OH as soon as we arrive at the hotel :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Fabian said:


> Hello hakunamatata i was asking if opk works i usually get my uterus scaned by my gyno who tells me my possible days of ovulation but so far no bfp,dnt know if any1 has irregular Period n how they could get pregnant with it.

I haven't actually used one yet, but you pee on a stick and you will get a second line or something of an indicator that you have ovulated. You can get super cheap sticks on Amazon - the brand is Wondfo. 

Sperm can live up to 5 days, and the egg is viable for 24-48 hours after ovulation, so my general plan is to BD every day or every other day during my fertile week and something is bound to happen.

Good luck! :friends:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have been craving milk all week i barely ever drink it, its so weird and i have had AF like cramps all week. its horrible to fill yucky even when not on your cycle.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw hope you feel better hon!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hakunamatata said:


> Aw hope you feel better hon!

 thanks i just hope its all for something ya now... like a bfp at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## babyb54

I had AF cramps in early dpo, too...... ;)

FX that it's a good sign for you sweetpea!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im so trying not to symptom spot either and i still have cm since ovulation though like during the day it ranges from ewcm/creamy, and sticky buit there is always something defenently not drying out. my cervix came back down but is now going back up... and my opks are getting darker. so whom nows.


----------



## vaniilla

Sw33tp3a said:


> i have been craving milk all week i barely ever drink it, its so weird and i have had AF like cramps all week. its horrible to fill yucky even when not on your cycle.

I've got my fingers crossed for you! I had lots of cramps during pregnancy, its just everything growing and stretching :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

vaniilla said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> i have been craving milk all week i barely ever drink it, its so weird and i have had AF like cramps all week. its horrible to fill yucky even when not on your cycle.
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for you! I had lots of cramps during pregnancy, its just everything growing and stretching :flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun just dont wanna get my hopes up to be let down.


----------



## anniepie

Not wanting to add to your hopes but when I was pregnant before I felt like AF was on her way...

:dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

other peoples symptom's always help ive been googling it too even in the middle of the night i do on my cell. my husband even told me last night that im getting bigger in the chest and i have blue veins all over. i have been avoiding getting dressed in front of the mirror so i wouldnt be trying to tell. i looked he was right. lol


----------



## i want it all

I defo had alot more cm before I tested! That and sore veiny boobs were my only real symptoms til the sickness kicked in at 6 weeks! Good luck babe!


----------



## i want it all

I've had some good news!! My TTC date has moved from Halloween to 30th September! A whole month! I'm uber excited!


----------



## i want it all

Sorry ladies, it's a long time since I've been on here, but how many active TTC'ers have we got? How very exciting!


----------



## babyb54

Woohoo i want it all! Very exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

i want it all said:


> I've had some good news!! My TTC date has moved from Halloween to 30th September! A whole month! I'm uber excited!

Yay!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm on the beach. Toasty and drunk lol

Gotta enjoy it before I'm PG!


----------



## purplerat

ahh guys! I'm 3 days late for AF, got all the symptoms but no period! Had the coil out on the 19th July and should have had Af on the 5th August....... just want to get AF back to normal so we can start to TTC! How are we all tonight..? Me and OH are off to France for the day on Saturday YAY! (sorry had to share that as I'm very excited lol) x


----------



## hakunamatata

Enjoy your time u. France!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

HK id be glad to join you sounds like fun


----------



## hakunamatata

:wacko:


Sw33tp3a said:


> HK id be glad to join you sounds like fun

you're with me in my phone :rofl:

If 1 good thing comes from AF it is that I can have a couple of drinks on the beach.

Last fling before I plant my LO!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:rofl: drinks to babydust!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pichi

my subscription to this thread keeps getting deleted! >__<

congrats to the BFP's


----------



## mouse_chicky

anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm getting really impatient...like I've ants in my pants at the moment.
> 
> Just under 4 weeks until we go on hols, which means 4 weeks until TTC. Was all set to have my fertile period for the majority of my hols, until last cycle I had an abnormally (for me!) short cycle... Was worried I'd have AF for my hol, but this cycle has behaved, and O'd at a much more normal time, so should be safe from that perspective. Now just keeping everything crossed that next cycle is 'normal' for me, or even a tad longer so that we can get busy on hols :sex::spermy:, and hopefully have a little pressie when we come back from our hols :bfp: :D I'm willing this LP will be a couple of days longer...and/or even that next FP will be a bit longer (anyone know how to extend a FP? LOL). I spoke with OH about this last week and the prospect of starting TTC a week earlier if my cycles continue as they look they will, but he wasn't keen :saywhat:

Cycle days can be annoying to calculate. And it's hard to try to convince one's oh's the logic of ttc and timing. My dh hates to talk about it because he says it takes the romance out of it, so I'm just personally aware and let him do his thing.:winkwink: Good luck this month!


Sw33tp3a said:


> i have been craving milk all week i barely ever drink it, its so weird and i have had AF like cramps all week. its horrible to fill yucky even when not on your cycle.

If nothing else, you're getting a lot of calcium. Symptom spotting is automatic though. Only time will tell. :hugs:


i want it all said:


> I've had some good news!! My TTC date has moved from Halloween to 30th September! A whole month! I'm uber excited!

:happydance:


hakunamatata said:


> I'm on the beach. Toasty and drunk lol
> 
> Gotta enjoy it before I'm PG!

Jealous. :haha:


purplerat said:


> ahh guys! I'm 3 days late for AF, got all the symptoms but no period! Had the coil out on the 19th July and should have had Af on the 5th August....... just want to get AF back to normal so we can start to TTC! How are we all tonight..? Me and OH are off to France for the day on Saturday YAY! (sorry had to share that as I'm very excited lol) x

I hope your AF gives you some peace of mind very soon. Have fun in France! That sounds like fun.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Today is day 35. Lots of symptoms of AF, horrible PMS, and intermittent cramps, but nothing. At this rate, I'll only have one cycle to try before the kitchen's closed for a very long time. Praying . . . for a miracle.


----------



## babyb54

:( Sure hope it works out for you mouse_chicky!


----------



## trgirl308

good luck mouse_chicky! :dust:

HM so glad you are having a nice trip! And agreed on your conception method... frequent DTD never did anyone any harm... except the furniture of course! 

Sweatpea hope you feel better... or get a :bfp: :)

Annipie I think you are ok to drink during ttc, I stopped coffee altogether because I heard it can hinder implantation, but I still drink alcohol a glass here and there if I feel like it, but then once I get my :bfp: then nothing at all. Good luck and hope you have a good trip also! It is coming up quick! 

Today was a rough Monday, left work 45 minutes late. But my DH got a promotion! We are so happy, this means he will work a lot closer to home, and since he works for the government and nothing moves quickly it took 10 months from the start of the application process, and it will be one year when he actually starts the job. Crazy! 

Hope everyone else had a good day. :dust: to all!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats to your dh on his promotion, trgirl!


----------



## babyb54

Congrats to your DH trgirl! My DH is currently in the application process for a promotion, too.. like yours, it's a state gvt job so it's moving slooooowly.. so I can sympathise!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats tr girl... even though it doesnt happen for a year it means something..


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well on top of starting to refinish my new dressers for our future nursery I"ve decided to take up canning. I've recently started to really enjoy cooking and using fresh fruits and veggies... I'm excited to get started. I got my supplies today, jars, utensils, a how to book with recipes, and lids of course. Already had a pressure cooker :) 


anniepie said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm getting really impatient...like I've ants in my pants at the moment.
> 
> Just under 4 weeks until we go on hols, which means 4 weeks until TTC. Was all set to have my fertile period for the majority of my hols, until last cycle I had an abnormally (for me!) short cycle... Was worried I'd have AF for my hol, but this cycle has behaved, and O'd at a much more normal time, so should be safe from that perspective. Now just keeping everything crossed that next cycle is 'normal' for me, or even a tad longer so that we can get busy on hols :sex::spermy:, and hopefully have a little pressie when we come back from our hols :bfp: :D I'm willing this LP will be a couple of days longer...and/or even that next FP will be a bit longer (anyone know how to extend a FP? LOL). I spoke with OH about this last week and the prospect of starting TTC a week earlier if my cycles continue as they look they will, but he wasn't keen :saywhat:
> 
> Ugh, men! My DH had the same reaction.. We were supposed to start TTC on our holiday last week, but when my last cycle was so long (44 days) my little phone app showed that I'd be O'ing the week before our vacay.. or else not until September. So I brought it up and he was like "uhh.. but.. well.. we agreed on trying in San Antonio...." lol. :saywhat: It's one week! The next morning he apologized and said he'd let his fears take over.. but that he knew that was silly and (obv) we went ahead and bumped up trying to accomodate my O.. But anywho, it's amazing how illogical they can be when it comes to trying. For such "brave, macho men" they sure can be scaredy cats. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> BlueHadeda said:
> 
> 
> OMW, congrats BabyB!!!! That was your first month trying, not true? Awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was! I really wasn't expecting to fall so quickly!! My DH is taking all the credit, lol. "And not because I have super sperm.. but because I have super technique!" :rofl: "yes, sweetheart..."Click to expand...
> 
> I told DH about the "super technique" his reply was... "Well it is all in the penis!" Of course this was said in a very macho voice :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> I've had some good news!! My TTC date has moved from Halloween to 30th September! A whole month! I'm uber excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Congarts on moving your date forward! I hope you have a :bfp: by halloween!!!
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the beach. Toasty and drunk lol
> 
> Gotta enjoy it before I'm PG!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh enjoy the beach!!!
> 
> 
> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> good luck mouse_chicky! :dust:
> 
> HM so glad you are having a nice trip! And agreed on your conception method... frequent DTD never did anyone any harm... except the furniture of course!
> 
> Sweatpea hope you feel better... or get a :bfp: :)
> 
> Annipie I think you are ok to drink during ttc, I stopped coffee altogether because I heard it can hinder implantation, but I still drink alcohol a glass here and there if I feel like it, but then once I get my :bfp: then nothing at all. Good luck and hope you have a good trip also! It is coming up quick!
> 
> Today was a rough Monday, left work 45 minutes late. But my DH got a promotion! We are so happy, this means he will work a lot closer to home, and since he works for the government and nothing moves quickly it took 10 months from the start of the application process, and it will be one year when he actually starts the job. Crazy!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good day. :dust: to all!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Congrats on your DH's promotion!
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to your DH trgirl! My DH is currently in the application process for a promotion, too.. like yours, it's a state gvt job so it's moving slooooowly.. so I can sympathise!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to your DH!
> 
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...


----------



## pixie23

CheerCoach - I'm sure the first tests were correct. False positives don't happen often! A line is a line if there is any color to it! :happydance:

BlueHadeda - I'm sorry your cycle is irregular this month. It's so frustrating. I've been off the pill since december and I'm still irregular :wacko:

Babyb- Congrats on your BFP!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: 
I'm so jealous, I wish it were that easy for all of us! 

:dust: to all of us still wtt and ttc



Sw33tp3a said:


> i have been craving milk all week i barely ever drink it, its so weird and i have had AF like cramps all week. its horrible to fill yucky even when not on your cycle.

My sister craved milk during pregnancy! I hope there's a BFP in sight for you!



i want it all said:


> I've had some good news!! My TTC date has moved from Halloween to 30th September! A whole month! I'm uber excited!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



mouse_chicky said:


> Today is day 35. Lots of symptoms of AF, horrible PMS, and intermittent cramps, but nothing. At this rate, I'll only have one cycle to try before the kitchen's closed for a very long time. Praying . . . for a miracle.

I hope you get your miracle mouse_chicky

trgirl - whoo hoo for a promotion for DH.



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well on top of starting to refinish my new dressers for our future nursery I"ve decided to take up canning. I've recently started to really enjoy cooking and using fresh fruits and veggies... I'm excited to get started. I got my supplies today, jars, utensils, a how to book with recipes, and lids of course. Already had a pressure cooker :)

My MIL has been teaching me to can, I have enjoyed it, but I sure do make a mess. The only thing I have canned so far has been some salsa, but I used the water bath method. Good luck!


I got to see my mawmaw and pawpaw on Sunday, my dads parents. They brought me a quilt that my great great grandmother made. It is so lovely. My weekend was pretty good, I've mainly been catching up on school work since I'm a bit behind. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pixie23

I think that may have been my longest post ever lol


----------



## anniepie

Why do I want to bring a child into the world when there are such idiots living around me (the riots in London). I've decided not to go into work today cos I'm too scared...yet I'm planning on bringing a baby into the world... Go figure...


----------



## pixie23

I don't blame you for not wanting to go into work with all of those riots.

I worry about bringing kids into the world with the way everything is going, I've just decided that there are still plenty of things that are worth living for, the good outweighs the bad. I want to bring kids into the world so they can learn the love of a family, get to discover new things, laugh until their sides hurt and their cheeks get sore from smiling, taste indescribeable flavors, have an adrenaline rush, fall in love, have a family of their own one day, and live to meet their creator when their called home.


----------



## babynewbie

i want it all said:


> I've had some good news!! My TTC date has moved from Halloween to 30th September! A whole month! I'm uber excited!

:happydance:




hakunamatata said:


> I'm on the beach. Toasty and drunk lol
> 
> Gotta enjoy it before I'm PG!

:drunk: :headspin:




anniepie said:


> Why do I want to bring a child into the world when there are such idiots living around me (the riots in London). I've decided not to go into work today cos I'm too scared...yet I'm planning on bringing a baby into the world... Go figure...

I think the same sometimes :( these riots are awful!


----------



## littleunit

anniepie said:


> Why do I want to bring a child into the world when there are such idiots living around me (the riots in London). I've decided not to go into work today cos I'm too scared...yet I'm planning on bringing a baby into the world... Go figure...

I'm sorry to hear of the riots, Anniepie. We had the same thing here in Vancouver the beginning of the summer after the Stanley Cup (hockey) final. It was horrifying to watch, but it was also uplifting to see how everybody came together in the aftermath to clean up the city... people organized clean up efforts via FB and twitter just hours after the riots and hundreds posted their gratitude to the police officers by posting sticky notes on a police car downtown 
https://www.vancouverobserver.com/b...-riots-signs-gratitude-shown-vancouver-police
I hope the riots end soon and I'm glad you're safe at home today.

Congrats babyb on your :bfp: So exciting!

Cheercoach - I'm so sorry to hear of your dog. How upsetting... thinking of you and your family :hugs: Congrats to you also, and FX those last tests just weren't sensitive enough. 

Afm... sorry I haven't been posting much. Been reading, but not too much exciting going on.... just waiting for Sept to get here already so we can start TTC!


----------



## trgirl308

babyb54 said:


> Congrats to your DH trgirl! My DH is currently in the application process for a promotion, too.. like yours, it's a state gvt job so it's moving slooooowly.. so I can sympathise!

It blows my mind how slow and drawn out it is, my DH deals with it because it pays well and has good benefits, but I would go nuts... Good luck to your DH! :)



anniepie said:


> Why do I want to bring a child into the world when there are such idiots living around me (the riots in London). I've decided not to go into work today cos I'm too scared...yet I'm planning on bringing a baby into the world... Go figure...

I am so behind in news, and I'll google this in a minute, but I'm really sorry to hear that. I agree with Pixi though, there is still a lot of good. And who knows one of our children could be the one who finds a solution for all this crap and becomes the new and improved leader of the free world. right? lol

Baby Maybe, canning sounds really cool, have fun and hope it turns out well! 

Have a great Tuesday! One more day closer to TTC :)


----------



## BlueHadeda

anniepie said:


> Why do I want to bring a child into the world when there are such idiots living around me (the riots in London). I've decided not to go into work today cos I'm too scared...yet I'm planning on bringing a baby into the world... Go figure...

I know precisely how you feel. I live in a country full of turmoil and violence at the moment. Especially if you're white. Chances are very slim that my (white) sons will get burseries at univarcity, or get jobs very easily. Almost all companies are forced by the government to employ only black people. They call it affirmative action, but it sure feels like apartheid in the reverse to me. But nothing I can do or change about it. We've thought of emigrating, not only because of the lack of opportunities for white kids in our country, but mostly because of the extreme violence that's being done to white people. Not a day goes by where you don't hear of at least 3 armed robberies the previous night where the man has been shot and killed, the women raped or terrorised, even children being harmed. Farmers are being mutilated, maimed and killed every week. All of this just because they're white. It's so so so scary. But, we don't want to emigrate yet. We love our country. All our family and friends are here. Our kids are in schools where they speak our mother tongue. We don't want to leave all of this. I don't believe all the people of this country are bad. Most of them are good, solid people that don't condone violence. But it makes me scared, bringing another baby into this world. What if (s)he gets murdered, raped, or don't find a job one day?



pixie23 said:


> I worry about bringing kids into the world with the way everything is going, I've just decided that there are still plenty of things that are worth living for, the good outweighs the bad. I want to bring kids into the world so they can learn the love of a family, get to discover new things, laugh until their sides hurt and their cheeks get sore from smiling, taste indescribeable flavors, have an adrenaline rush, fall in love, have a family of their own one day, and live to meet their creator when their called home.

Beautifully said, Pixie. Precisely the reason why I close my eyes shut and just do it. Try for another baby. I refuse to let fear of the future dictate the number of children I have. I hang onto hope for our country. I can't help it. I have to.


----------



## kitty2385

hi girls, im back on BnB, i decided to have a break from it because i was getting a bit too obsessive about TTC and i wasnt even trying at that time! But now i am officially TTC :) so i have come back to join u all and keep up with everyone... i see there are alot of BFPs now, congratulations! xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

anniepie said:


> Why do I want to bring a child into the world when there are such idiots living around me (the riots in London). I've decided not to go into work today cos I'm too scared...yet I'm planning on bringing a baby into the world... Go figure...

i just read that on the front page of yahoo, so sorry hun.


----------



## pichi

the london happenings are just a disgrace to this country. It's not only London that the riots are breaking out though - Liverpool, Bristol, Birmingham are others that are now getting hit too... it just sickens me it really does. I'm glad i'm away up here away from it all but i have a lot of friends who live around these areas.

</rant>


well, i'm a day late... bfn though so i don't know what's going on. we're not even trying just now:dohh:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i just read about whats happening, i hope it ends its heart breaking people are that stupid, it doesnt gain anything but hurt, death, and lost of homes and such that people have longed for and worked hard for.


----------



## babynewbie

Annnnddd the riots have hit my area :( ive just come home from town cos its all going on :(


----------



## Mrs_T

anniepie said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Same here.. I don't get wasted ever anymore.. but I figured I was on vacay, a few glasses of wine wasn't going to hurt anything. For all I knew we hadn't even caught the eggy. I've read in the TTC forums several times of women that give up everything while trying and then when it takes a while they say forget it.. I have 9 months to deprive once I get my BFP, I'm going to enjoy now, lol.
> 
> That's it- I plan on not drinking at all (or maybe a glass of bubbles at xmas if I catch before then, and a glass of wine on my birthday if I feel like it) whilst pregnant. I know lots of people who drink a glass of wine here and there whilst pregnant. And in fact, there was something in the news recently where they was saying a study say a woman can safely drink up to a glass of wine a day whilst pregnant... Personally, I don't want to do that, but that's how small the risks must be... So why give up when TTC. I plan on leading as normal a life as possible until I catch otherwise I think the whole process of TTC will just make me mega stressed...
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Anniepie, I'm feeling mega impatient too! We had set our TTC date as 15th Sept as I'm not meant to TTC for 2 weeks after finishing my anti-malarials for my holiday next week, but since I've realised I'm due on my period on 19th sept so.... not sure it's even worth trying so close to AF - surely I wouldn't still be fertile? :cry:
> 
> I so want to just ignore the whole 2 week advice from the docs but know I can't.
> 
> 1 month 1 week = so close but still so far :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Mrs T, it's so frustrating isn't it!? As you say, you're unlikely to be fertile still that close to when AF is due if your cycles are regular... At least you've a good reason not to TTC before then, as it wouldn't be good to go against the doc's advice. Hope you've a lovely holiday to look forward to that will make up for the wait?? At the moment I seem to be obsessing over my cycle and keep counting the days to see if there's any chance I might catch on hols... at the moment it's looking slightly possible, but I think I'll have to jump OH as soon as we arrive at the hotel :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes... so frustrating! But def worth the wait as we're off to Africa a week today! Yay!


----------



## KellyC75

Just popping in to update you my lovely ladies ~ As you know im in mourning, so wont be on much 

Scan went well this morning ~ Little wriggler :baby:

However they think I ovulated later than 'normal' & so im 2 weeks behind what I should beaccording to my LMP date

This is fine with me, as I have so many things going on in Feb nextyear, an extra 2 weeks is a bonus

Gotta go back in 2 weeks to have another dating/nuchal scan


----------



## KellyC75

Hope you are all Ok & keeping safe

Hoping for bfps soon


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad your scan went well Kelly!!

I partied just a little too hard at the beach yesterday, keep forgetting I'm not 20 anymore lol. It was HM's last hurrah before TTC. On cd3, ready to start planting seeds next week, woot!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babynewbie said:


> Annnnddd the riots have hit my area :( ive just come home from town cos its all going on :(

sorry hun stay safe


----------



## hakunamatata

kitty2385 said:


> hi girls, im back on BnB, i decided to have a break from it because i was getting a bit too obsessive about TTC and i wasnt even trying at that time! But now i am officially TTC :) so i have come back to join u all and keep up with everyone... i see there are alot of BFPs now, congratulations! xxx

Yay you're back!!!

Good luck with TTC!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I heard about the riots this morning on the Today show. So tragic. Everyone that lives around that way, be careful.


----------



## Mrs_T

:sad1: Decided that I'd do myself an ovulation ticker to help me track my cycle further (and as a treat for being so near to TTC!) but tried a few out and they all say what cycle day I'm on, but also say '9 days til testing!' which made me want to :cry: cos I know I won't be testing cos we're not actually trying yet!

Anyone know a website which has a ticker that ONLY counts cycle days not days til testing? (I've trying lilypie, thebump and countdowntopregnancy.com)


----------



## babynewbie

Glad the scan went ok kelly :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Congrats on all the :bfp: girls, so happy for you both, and slightly envious of you, but I do wish you a H and H 9 months! Exciting times! :happydance:

Sorry I havent been on for a while, had my sister to stay last night, we are getting along better and she is now comming to the wedding so im happy about that. and she got to spend come quaility time with Amara which was nice.

So AF still isnt here :( Im now 22 days late, and its been 52 days since my last period started. Think i did a pregnancy test 2 days ago and still getting :bfn: so really dont know whats up with my body. I wish either I am pregnant of AF arrives soon so I know what to expect next. Part of me feels like I've had Amara and thats all im going to be able to have, which i am grateful for but the nly times ive every been late is if I have been pregnant, but I found out with them both at about 3-4 weeks late so whether I need to wait a bit longer :shrug: but it is making my mind go into over drive and think all of these things. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay! :hugs:

ETA: Wanted to share a pic with you girls, took Amara to the park today for the first time and she went in a swing, she was more interested in her shadows on the floor :dohh: but still was fun to get out the house with her and OH.
 



Attached Files:







P8090870.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the pic of amara and that u and your sis are having a good visit.

I wonder where AF is hiding!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

very cute! isnt parks fun with the little ones, they find the darndest things to catch there attention


----------



## babyb54

Very cute photo Shabutie! That truly sucks about your AF.. 52 days, gosh! Maybe it's time to ring a doctor?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babyb54 said:


> Maybe it's time to ring a doctor?

YES!! ^^WSS! And you WON'T be wasting their time!


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks girls, even OH said if it hasnt arrived by the end of this week then I should contact the doctors. :thumbup:


----------



## CheerCoach

anniepie said:


> Why do I want to bring a child into the world when there are such idiots living around me (the riots in London). I've decided not to go into work today cos I'm too scared...yet I'm planning on bringing a baby into the world... Go figure...

Sorry to hear about the riots :( One terrific thing about bringing a child into the world is that they are our future. You'll no doubt be a wonderful mom and be able to raise a child that will be able to help create a better world for us all. I always try to find good and silver linings....n such. :hugs:



kitty2385 said:


> hi girls, im back on BnB, i decided to have a break from it because i was getting a bit too obsessive about TTC and i wasnt even trying at that time! But now i am officially TTC :) so i have come back to join u all and keep up with everyone... i see there are alot of BFPs now, congratulations! xxx

:hi: Kitty




pichi said:


> the london happenings are just a disgrace to this country. It's not only London that the riots are breaking out though - Liverpool, Bristol, Birmingham are others that are now getting hit too... it just sickens me it really does. I'm glad i'm away up here away from it all but i have a lot of friends who live around these areas.
> 
> </rant>
> 
> 
> well, i'm a day late... bfn though so i don't know what's going on. we're not even trying just now:dohh:

Maybe your hcg just hasn't gotten strong enough? FX for a :bfp:



babynewbie said:


> Annnnddd the riots have hit my area :( ive just come home from town cos its all going on :(

Stay safe and I hope this is all over soon. I didn't even hear about it until I logged on here. I hardly watch the news...its so depressing :( My husband keeps up on everything for us. I can only imagine how scary it must be to be so close to it all :hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> Just popping in to update you my lovely ladies ~ As you know im in mourning, so wont be on much
> 
> Scan went well this morning ~ Little wriggler :baby:
> 
> However they think I ovulated later than 'normal' & so im 2 weeks behind what I should beaccording to my LMP date
> 
> This is fine with me, as I have so many things going on in Feb nextyear, an extra 2 weeks is a bonus
> 
> Gotta go back in 2 weeks to have another dating/nuchal scan

Hi Kelly, Glad to hear the scan went well. Hope you are doing okay...under the circumstaces. :hugs: 



Mrs_T said:


> :sad1: Decided that I'd do myself an ovulation ticker to help me track my cycle further (and as a treat for being so near to TTC!) but tried a few out and they all say what cycle day I'm on, but also say '9 days til testing!' which made me want to :cry: cos I know I won't be testing cos we're not actually trying yet!
> 
> Anyone know a website which has a ticker that ONLY counts cycle days not days til testing? (I've trying lilypie, thebump and countdowntopregnancy.com)

I'm not sure if they have a ticker or not but www.yourdays.com has a personalized calendar based on your cycle. Also lets you input if you are hoping for a boy or girl. Has you most and least likely days TTC. I use it alot as you can make notes on calendar days. I used it w/Mackenzie and all the notes from when I was TTC are still there...that's been helpful w/the symptom spotting lol.



Shabutie said:


> Congrats on all the :bfp: girls, so happy for you both, and slightly envious of you, but I do wish you a H and H 9 months! Exciting times! :happydance:
> 
> Sorry I havent been on for a while, had my sister to stay last night, we are getting along better and she is now comming to the wedding so im happy about that. and she got to spend come quaility time with Amara which was nice.
> 
> So AF still isnt here :( Im now 22 days late, and its been 52 days since my last period started. Think i did a pregnancy test 2 days ago and still getting :bfn: so really dont know whats up with my body. I wish either I am pregnant of AF arrives soon so I know what to expect next. Part of me feels like I've had Amara and thats all im going to be able to have, which i am grateful for but the nly times ive every been late is if I have been pregnant, but I found out with them both at about 3-4 weeks late so whether I need to wait a bit longer :shrug: but it is making my mind go into over drive and think all of these things.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay! :hugs:
> 
> ETA: Wanted to share a pic with you girls, took Amara to the park today for the first time and she went in a swing, she was more interested in her shadows on the floor :dohh: but still was fun to get out the house with her and OH.

:hi: Glad to hear you and your sis had/are having a good visit. Love the photo of Amara...too much cute. 

So, I've been testing everyday since my 2 :bfp: and all have been :bfn: I'm so sad :( I looked at my ovulation calendar on yourdays.com and if I'm not pregnant now it looks like I will only have the next cycle to TTC until after the new year :( My husband works out of town 10 days at a time and is home for 4. The next time he will be home during my O isn't until late January. So, I'm praying that I really am pregnant and those lame tests are just not sensitive enough. 

I'm trying really hard to sign on each day and keep up w/whats going on with everyone. I really love the group and finally have sometime for myself (now that all the houseguests have left). I still am not fully caught up but want to wish everyone lots of babydust and :bfp: 's all around :)


----------



## babyb54

At 3+1 (your ticker) that's still really early to get a BFP. FX that you just need a bit more time! Hopefully by this time next week you'll be celebrating! :)


----------



## CheerCoach

Yeah, I know...the ticker is funky...my O day would have been the 29th or 30th according to my cycle. So, that'd put me at 10 or 11 dpo today...I know still a bit early. The 2 positives I got were on Friday 6 or 7 dpo. I asked my doc and he said it isn't unheard of but it is rare to get a bfp that soon. I'm waiting for Friday when AF is supposed to arrive...if she's a no show I'll get a blood draw :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Shabutie said:


> Thanks girls, even OH said if it hasnt arrived by the end of this week then I should contact the doctors. :thumbup:

See! And he's a man! Men think that people should NEVER go to the doctors! :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

my tests came in the mail! yay! 

been super busy and will likely stay that way until I get settled in my job; I do read all posts and will try to keep up. Love all! :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we love you too


----------



## CheerCoach

I hope you get :bfp: right away with your tests :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

Went out last night to have a look at what was going on in manchester and it was madness, quiet in place and lots of riot police blocking off roads etc. Then went to go back home and saw about 60+ 'people' (term used loosely) breaking into a shop, they just tore the shutter off like it was tin foil. It was scary, we were in the car though so we just turned off the road and told some of the riot police where they were. Saw alot of smashed up windows, and even people hiding what they had looted in black bin bags. Its sad, manchester has really only recently recovered from the bomb in 1996 and then this. Its not like people are even protesting, they are just looting and causing damage.

Anyway, thats my rant over. Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## babynewbie

Shabutie adorable picture of Amara :) And i agree go to the doctors and find out whats going on! :hugs:

:hugs: Cheercoach im really really hoping it just a little too early for your BFP to show up properly :hugs:

Kitty its horrible isnt it, luckily its not as bad here as it is up manchester and london. Its awful :growlmad: :nope:


----------



## Shabutie

Well girls the :witch: got me this morning

Spoiler
and it's so heavy, im assuming its coz I practically missed a period.

Well atleast I know we can start :sex: after she goes. I know OH is home until late October, so that means a few months of TTC before we stop for 4 months.

Hope everyone has a good day today, I am off out later to sort out some wedding bits!


----------



## pichi

aw sorry the witch got you but at the same time i am betting you are glad she is here so you can ttc :) i'm still waiting on a visit from the witch...


----------



## Shabutie

I wish it was a :bfp: but like you said, I know now I can TTC again.


----------



## Mrs_T

Mrs_T said:


> :sad1: Decided that I'd do myself an ovulation ticker to help me track my cycle further (and as a treat for being so near to TTC!) but tried a few out and they all say what cycle day I'm on, but also say '9 days til testing!' which made me want to :cry: cos I know I won't be testing cos we're not actually trying yet!
> 
> Anyone know a website which has a ticker that ONLY counts cycle days not days til testing? (I've trying lilypie, thebump and countdowntopregnancy.com)

I'm not sure if they have a ticker or not but www.yourdays.com has a personalized calendar based on your cycle. Also lets you input if you are hoping for a boy or girl. Has you most and least likely days TTC. I use it alot as you can make notes on calendar days. I used it w/Mackenzie and all the notes from when I was TTC are still there...that's been helpful w/the symptom spotting lol.

Thanks CheerCoach! :thumbup: I'll try that one out!


----------



## Mrs_T

Can anyone explain how to calculate your luteal phase for me? I read that the average luteal phase is 14 days long, but the average cycle is 28 days long. So... it my cycle is 32 days long, would my luteal phase be longer? 

Ps - thanks again cheercoach - I'm on yourdays.com setting it up now - it looks fab!


----------



## anniepie

Mrs_T said:


> Can anyone explain how to calculate your luteal phase for me? I read that the average luteal phase is 14 days long, but the average cycle is 28 days long. So... it my cycle is 32 days long, would my luteal phase be longer?
> 
> Ps - thanks again cheercoach - I'm on yourdays.com setting it up now - it looks fab!

Hi Mrs T

The only way you can calculate your luteal phase is by knowing when in your cycle you ovulate. The luteal phase is the time between when you ovulate and when you get your next AF. Do you temp at all, as this is the only way, or using OPK's you can tell when you O? 

The LP will vary from one woman to another, but does NOT vary between cycles more than a day either way for a given woman. Women who have fluctuations in cycle length do so due to a variation in their follicular phase.

Since I've been temping and charting, I've been amazed at my body- my LP is 10 or 11 days in length. I can tell exactly when I O from temping, and so I know _*exactly *_when AF will arrive (tomorrow, boo hiss...), even though my cycle length has varied in recent months from 26-33 days...


----------



## pichi

Ditto: my LP is usually 11 or 12 days and my cycles are roughly 33day long so I ov later on in my cycles. I'm going to have to start temping again so I don't have funky situations like the one im in just now -sigh-


----------



## Mrs_T

Thanks girls! No, I don't temp or use OKPs. I wanted to try not to do all this at the start of TTC (only say 6 months down the line) as I don't want to stress myself out. But... beginning to think it'd be sensible to. It's really interesting that yours are both 10-12 days long, I was guessing mine would be like 15-16 days due to a 32 day cycle but now realise that's probably not the case!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mine is 15/16 days long and always has been :)


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> Glad your scan went well Kelly!!
> 
> I partied just a little too hard at the beach yesterday, keep forgetting I'm not 20 anymore lol. It was HM's last hurrah before TTC. On cd3, ready to start planting seeds next week, woot!

Glad to hear you are having fun.... but you just don't recover as easily anymore!

KellyC, glad to hear you scan went well, :hugs:

Shabutie, yay for AF! Sort of... at least the waiting is done and you can get busy next cycle. And your wedding is coming up quick, good luck with the final details!

Big hugs to all of you in England, it is so sad everything that is happening. My city is known for riots surrounding hockey, but it is generally a smaller group of ppl that profit from the general chaos to loot, but it gives the whole city a bad rep. But what is happening over there now is just crazy, and so sad for the ppl who own shops. Can someone explain why they are rioting? I read it started after the police shot someone, but who and what is the big deal about it?

Hope it ends soon and you all keep safe. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

hey ladies :flower:

I'm in the tww with you all this month as we've dtd a couple of times around this month :blush: I'd miscalculated when my periods started last month as the laptop was down but I looked at oh's bank statement and I confirmed when af last started as he had to run out to buy me pads at 11pm lol 

*Kelly* I'm glad your scan went well :) 

fingers crossed for everyone waiting for an answer and hang in there to everyone in the annoying tww as I think of it were you're waiting to ovulate, lots of baby dust to you all :hugs: :dust: I don't always comment but I'm always reading up on what you ladies are up to :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

nice to hear from you vanilla! Good luck with the tww, mine starts next week! 

I just wanted to post, I am writing the thank you cards for my wedding and I keep writing in the cards upside-down... It is really annoying. So I write and then I close the card and go.... F*%$! So I start all over... thanks for listening. :)


----------



## littleunit

Shabutie - glad AF arrived so you finally know what is going on! FX that this is the month for you!
Thinking of everyone in England... it's just awful, and I hope that the riots come to an end soon. Keep safe everyone. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha: oops TRgirl hopefully you have a few extra!

Shabutie - glad AF finally started for you.

Vaniila - hope you might just get a BFP sooner rather than later!

So DH had a bloody mary last night and I wasn't even interested, looks like I got all the "party" out of my system lol

We've been having TTC chats all week and he is fully on board.

We are heading out today to go walking and shopping in a pretty cool, trendy, liberal town. Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> :haha: oops TRgirl hopefully you have a few extra!
> 
> Shabutie - glad AF finally started for you.
> 
> Vaniila - hope you might just get a BFP sooner rather than later!
> 
> So DH had a bloody mary last night and I wasn't even interested, looks like I got all the "party" out of my system lol
> 
> We've been having TTC chats all week and he is fully on board.
> 
> We are heading out today to go walking and shopping in a pretty cool, trendy, liberal town. Hope you all have a good day!

thanks hun, not sure how oh would take it lol he knows that its not 100% if you don't use protection but we mostly use natural family planning and we accidently dtd a couple of times during O :dohh: I don't know what to think, a part of me is exited another part of me feels like its putting my hopes up and it'll make the wtt even harder :nope:

the rioting in england atm is crazy!! makes me feel so glad my dad is not a police officer anymore, I don't know whats wrong with people, at the moment times are hard for everyone the last thing we need is violence and things being destroyed that we can't really afford to replace :growlmad::nope:


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie - Sorry AF arrived, but at least you finally know what is going on and can get started properly now!! 

HK - wonderful that your DH is 100% on board.

Trgirl - :rofl: at the upside down thank you note writing. I'd totally just leave 'em that way, lol. You're a better bride than I! ;) Good luck in your 2ww next week btw!

Vanilla - FX that your 2ww ends in a BFP so you don't have to keep WTT. :haha: Bad influence, I know!


----------



## babynewbie

Im a tad confused here :wacko: Different sites are saying different days that i will ovulate :wacko:

My ticker from thebump.com says i will ovulate on the 20th August.
Baby hopes.com says 18th August 
Ovulation Calculator.com says 19th
Lilpie ticker says 18th
The Baby Center just says from 16th - 21st

:dohh:

Good thing ill be using OPKs to help me!!


----------



## babyb54

Yeah, those sites just use averages anyways, so they could be grossly wrong for any one individual! OPKs are definitely best! GL!


----------



## Mrs_T

I'm back again... def a BnB addict today! 

Babynewbie, I've been looking into my ovulation today too and found the same! I'm planning on DTD every other day for the main part of my cycle so I won't need to worry about missing it. I reckon The Baby Centre must be right that it'll be between 16th-21st for you, which covers what all the others say!

I just spent the last 6 hours with my best friend and her 7 week old baby! I thought I was broody before :blush:

Plus she kept hinting about when we'll be trying (I've loosely told her that in the next year we'll prob try as my OH and I decided not to tell everyone about TTC) but was really tempting to spill the beans that we'll be trying in 1 month 5 days!!! 

Can't wait til my ticker only says days!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i have had the strongest positives on my opk's yesterday and today. very dark. i will test tomorrow with a frer but i still think its too early.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I had my nephew who turns 5 next week and my niece who is 23 months for a while today. I swear the only thing my niece learned today is "no" She is sooo grumpy! But the weather was nice so we sat on the deck and had butterfly shaped sandwhiches for lunch! My nephew really liked that... he starts kindergarten tomorrow and I'm just not ready for him to grow up. :nope:

On another note... TTC is super close now! :happydance: :yipee: We've gotten so many :bfp:'s and so many of us are moving to TTC soon. I'm glad we're a WTT, TTC, and BFP group! :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!



babynewbie said:


> Im a tad confused here :wacko: Different sites are saying different days that i will ovulate :wacko:
> 
> My ticker from thebump.com says i will ovulate on the 20th August.
> Baby hopes.com says 18th August
> Ovulation Calculator.com says 19th
> Lilpie ticker says 18th
> The Baby Center just says from 16th - 21st
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Good thing ill be using OPKs to help me!!

Yeah the sites are just a general idea... just :sex: alot and you'll be good :rofl: OPK's are a great little invention aren't they?



Sw33tp3a said:


> i have had the strongest positives on my opk's yesterday and today. very dark. i will test tomorrow with a frer but i still think its too early.

Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Grrrr want :sex::haha: Hubby's at work still so being grumpy and horny! :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Glad the witch finally showed for you, Shabutie. Now it needs to go away for 9 months. :haha:
Trgirl, I don't know how many times I wrote thank-you notes upside down after the wedding. It's a good thing I kept the comments generic.
Mrs.T, I know it's hard not to share. Do you have a close friend irl you could confide in?
Babymaybe, you're so positive and cheerful. :hugs:
Good luck, sweetpea, hoping for 2 lines . . .
:haha: Mrs. Gibbo, naughty. jk Go ahead and jump him.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks ladies
good luck on ttcing and bdb


----------



## trgirl308

Some of them I left that way, if they were close friends I just wrote oops with an arrow and a happy face... but them some others I was like oh I can't send you a bad card.... hopefully I will have enough, I haven't really counted... we'll see!

Work was rough today, really busy and I'm sore from running... hope everyone else had a good day!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: everyone

Hope all you guys in the UK are keeping safe, my DH and I are hoping it comes to an end soon as it is our first stop on our big Europe Adventure..:nope:

Babyb54 - How are you feeling? Any major symptoms yet?..:baby:

Shabutie - Glad the :witch: turned up and you can get on with TTC..:happydance:

Mrs Gibbo - Lucky Mr Gibbo when he gets home..:winkwink:

BabyMaybe - Sounds like you had a ball with your niece and nephew..:thumbup:

AFM - Well the :witch showed up today which means that after this cycle I only have 2 left until we start TTC...:wohoo:
Well I am off for a swim and then to work, hope you all have a great day..xx


----------



## babyb54

Nope.. I actually had more symptoms before my BFP.. now not too much. The only symptoms I have is that my stomach goes from STARVING to nauseous.. can't make up its mind, lol. Also having really vivid dreams every night!

But I keep POAS and the lines keep getting darker, so for now I'll just relish in feeling well.. I'm sure in a few weeks time I'll want these days back! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> Nope.. I actually had more symptoms before my BFP.. now not too much. The only symptoms I have is that my stomach goes from STARVING to nauseous.. can't make up its mind, lol. Also having really vivid dreams every night!
> 
> But I keep POAS and the lines keep getting darker, so for now I'll just relish in feeling well.. I'm sure in a few weeks time I'll want these days back! :)

Glad to hear that you are doing well, hope the nauseous doesn't hit you too bad..:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

babyb54 said:


> Nope.. I actually had more symptoms before my BFP.. now not too much. The only symptoms I have is that my stomach goes from STARVING to nauseous.. can't make up its mind, lol. Also having really vivid dreams every night!
> 
> But I keep POAS and the lines keep getting darker, so for now I'll just relish in feeling well.. I'm sure in a few weeks time I'll want these days back! :)

glad you're feeling well :hugs: symptoms and nausea tend to pop up at around 6 to 8 weeks when the hormones start to peak, hopefully you'll not have it bad :flower:


*Miss Redknob* only two cycles left! its getting so close :happydance:

*Sw33tp3a* good luck, I hope you get your bfp this month :flower:

*babynewbie* I know what you mean those online ovulation calculators are really confusing :wacko: opks and bd'ing every other day are the way forward!


----------



## kitty2385

hope everyone is well today, im keeping up with u all again now that im reading the posts again lol. I ordered some OPK strip things yesterday so i can get even more excited lol waiting for AF so that i know the depo is out of my system is frustrating. It officially ran out on the 8th august, so its now just a waiting game. It could take a few months or alot longer for AF to appear. Im taking Agnus Castus and Dong Quai though to help things move along faster. Started taking a multi vitamin aswell as folic acid that ive been taking a few months.

Went to the doctors this morning and she is letting me start to come off my anti depressants, ive been on them since i was 18, so 8 years so i have to come off them really slowly. The ones im on are harmful when you are pregnant so its important that i try and come off them. They are renowned for being terrible for withdrawl but im hoping i can take things slowly. Only problem being is if i come off them and have withdrawl, thats just as bad as continuing to take them while pregnant. But ive gone from my 30mg to 20mg today so fingers crossed!


----------



## LaurGil

Good Luck to all the ladies TTC and in the TWW this month :dust: 

This my last & most fertile day today so will be in the TWW from tomorrow :happydance:

AF is due on the 25th of August would the 22nd/23rd be to early to start testing ???

xxx


----------



## babyb54

vaniilla said:


> glad you're feeling well :hugs: symptoms and nausea tend to pop up at around 6 to 8 weeks when the hormones start to peak, hopefully you'll not have it bad :flower:

Yeah, my nausea right now is more like sea sickness.. not bad, just enough to put me off food, lol. I know the worst is yet to come. :dohh: Maybe I'll get lucky. :winkwink: Buut, if (probably) not, it's all for good reason, sooo.. :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

kitty2385 said:


> hope everyone is well today, im keeping up with u all again now that im reading the posts again lol. I ordered some OPK strip things yesterday so i can get even more excited lol waiting for AF so that i know the depo is out of my system is frustrating. It officially ran out on the 8th august, so its now just a waiting game. It could take a few months or alot longer for AF to appear. Im taking Agnus Castus and Dong Quai though to help things move along faster. Started taking a multi vitamin aswell as folic acid that ive been taking a few months.
> 
> Went to the doctors this morning and she is letting me start to come off my anti depressants, ive been on them since i was 18, so 8 years so i have to come off them really slowly. The ones im on are harmful when you are pregnant so its important that i try and come off them. They are renowned for being terrible for withdrawl but im hoping i can take things slowly. Only problem being is if i come off them and have withdrawl, thats just as bad as continuing to take them while pregnant. But ive gone from my 30mg to 20mg today so fingers crossed!

Good luck with the meds, hope it goes well!



LaurGil said:


> Good Luck to all the ladies TTC and in the TWW this month :dust:
> 
> This my last & most fertile day today so will be in the TWW from tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> AF is due on the 25th of August would the 22nd/23rd be to early to start testing ???
> 
> xxx

POAS! 2-3 days before might be too early, depending on how sensitive the test, but as a poas addict I say go for it, but be warned it will very possibly be bfn until the day of or after af. 

Babyb54 hope the nausea doesn't get worse. It is funny tough how you notice less symptoms after knowing you are pregnant. I think before we know we symptom check like crazy and then you find out and you go back to normal a bit... ?

It's Thursday! one day closer to the weekend! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## babyb54

LaurGil said:


> Good Luck to all the ladies TTC and in the TWW this month :dust:
> 
> This my last & most fertile day today so will be in the TWW from tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> AF is due on the 25th of August would the 22nd/23rd be to early to start testing ???
> 
> xxx

WOOHOO! Good luck in the 2ww!! 

As for testing, it depends on the tests. I've read that the wondfo's are really sensitive, and I got my BFP on 10 dpo (so, assuming 25th is 14dpo for you, I got my BFP on the 21st). So I say PO that S! :)


----------



## vaniilla

LaurGil said:


> Good Luck to all the ladies TTC and in the TWW this month :dust:
> 
> This my last & most fertile day today so will be in the TWW from tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> AF is due on the 25th of August would the 22nd/23rd be to early to start testing ???

nope I don't think its too early, but then again I'm a POAS addict :haha: start testing the 22 :thumbup:


babyb54 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> glad you're feeling well :hugs: symptoms and nausea tend to pop up at around 6 to 8 weeks when the hormones start to peak, hopefully you'll not have it bad :flower:
> 
> Yeah, my nausea right now is more like sea sickness.. not bad, just enough to put me off food, lol. I know the worst is yet to come. :dohh: Maybe I'll get lucky. :winkwink: Buut, if (probably) not, it's all for good reason, sooo.. :flower:Click to expand...

you never know, not everyone has bad morning sickness, I never threw up although I was put off food and the smell of food, I hope it doesn't get worse for you :hugs:



kitty2385 said:


> hope everyone is well today, im keeping up with u all again now that im reading the posts again lol. I ordered some OPK strip things yesterday so i can get even more excited lol waiting for AF so that i know the depo is out of my system is frustrating. It officially ran out on the 8th august, so its now just a waiting game. It could take a few months or alot longer for AF to appear. Im taking Agnus Castus and Dong Quai though to help things move along faster. Started taking a multi vitamin aswell as folic acid that ive been taking a few months.
> 
> Went to the doctors this morning and she is letting me start to come off my anti depressants, ive been on them since i was 18, so 8 years so i have to come off them really slowly. The ones im on are harmful when you are pregnant so its important that i try and come off them. They are renowned for being terrible for withdrawl but im hoping i can take things slowly. Only problem being is if i come off them and have withdrawl, thats just as bad as continuing to take them while pregnant. But ive gone from my 30mg to 20mg today so fingers crossed!

good luck on coming of the meds, I hope you do well on 20mg :flower:


the 2ww feels like a lifetime why does time have to go so sloooowlyyyy when your waiting for something??? :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok i dont know what to think i know they say a line is a line but ughhh.. i took a e.p.t. this morning with fmu and i have dark thin line going virticle for the + sign i cant get my camera to focus to take a photo. dh said we will take more test on sunday so i am waiting even longer.. very hard. i want to be happy but im not sure if its a positive since its not a thick line yet. and yes it was in first 3 minutes and no i didnt take the e.p.t. apart this time :)


----------



## babyb54

Screw your DH! Go get a FRER and pee on it now!! :rofl:

No, seriously..sounds very promising!! I hope you have a confident BFP soon! We can be bump buddies!! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i know right my husband said the same thing he said if i have a bfp then i get to start bfping he knows when one of you get yours too. i tell him becouse he see's how i get all smilly when i read the exciting posts. ;) ok here is a pic i finally got it to work
https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/pg155-1.jpg like i said its a thin but dark line


----------



## vaniilla

thats a positive! and a pretty good one too, mine were still pretty faint up to 5 weeks pregnant, congrats :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks i soooo hope so too, the stupid darn camera keep making the flash and it would look good till it flashed in the camera and the flash would cause it to reflect off the screen.. it was like taking 50 pics to get this one:blush::dohh:
or i could have been because i fixed my camera to not flash:haha:


----------



## babyb54

That looks like a positive to me!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LaurGil

Thank you ladies

I cant wait to start testing :happydance:

Big Congrats Sweetpea 

Babyd54 have you tried the sea sickness wrist bands they were a god send when I was pregnant they don't stop the feeling completely but makes it more bearable I was able to start eating when I had those on 

xxx


----------



## babyb54

Haven't yet, no.. but certainly if the nausea gets worse I'll look into it! Thanks for the tip! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay! Congrats sweetpea! :happydance: I had a feeling it'd be your month. Looking forward to seeing that line get darker and darker. ;)


----------



## babynewbie

ohhh sweetpea that looks positive to me! :wohoo:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks im hoping its a sicky one and they get stronger..


----------



## Mrs_T

I agree... looks positive to me!! Congratulations! X


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay Sweetpea!!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

I just got another box of e.p.t. but I'm gnna wait a few days till Sunday at least but I did another opk its very dark. B-) gettine a bit excited...


----------



## hakunamatata

:happydance:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Looks like a BFP to me, Sweetpea!!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm pretty bummed out that I have to work tomorrow. But I'm glad baby making commences this week. And I really miss my puppy.


----------



## New Yorker

I'd like to join. I am waiting 2 months after methotrexate so I expect ttc in October.


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome New Yorker!


----------



## vaniilla

New Yorker said:


> I'd like to join. I am waiting 2 months after methotrexate so I expect ttc in October.

welcome to Autumn Acorns :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

welcome new yorker, Autumn acorn girls are the best


----------



## pixie23

Congrats sw33tp3a!

Welcome to autumn acorns New Yorker!


----------



## littleunit

Congrats Sweetpea! So exciting! :happydance:
Welcome New Yorker!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks girls, my husband and i have decided to bd and then again tonight just becouse of the such strong opk's. and so we can cover the bases. im just afraid that the ept was a possible evap. being it being common with the blue dye tests. so im either still 10 dpo tomorrow or back to 1 dpo.. only time will tell.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sure that wasn't an evap, evaps are typically colourless and look like a shadow, yours was a clear bfp :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

that just made me :) i hope its a great bfp and im not loosing my mind..,. after we bd im cramping all sorts,,, ? why would i have ewcm after a few days of creamy cm though... today i had ewcm. so with the positive opk made me think...hmm ovulating again..


----------



## Shabutie

OOOOOoooooooooooooooo Sw33tp3a!! CONGRATULATIONS thats a :bfp: :happydance:

Wecome New yorker :wave: Im sure those 2 months will fly by!

So girls, want to give me your opinions on my wedding make up... pretty please... Make up


----------



## Miss Redknob

kitty2385 said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and she is letting me start to come off my anti depressants, ive been on them since i was 18, so 8 years so i have to come off them really slowly. The ones im on are harmful when you are pregnant so its important that i try and come off them. They are renowned for being terrible for withdrawl but im hoping i can take things slowly. Only problem being is if i come off them and have withdrawl, thats just as bad as continuing to take them while pregnant. But ive gone from my 30mg to 20mg today so fingers crossed!

Best of luck with you medication and stay strong..:hugs:



LaurGil said:


> Good Luck to all the ladies TTC and in the TWW this month :dust:
> 
> This my last & most fertile day today so will be in the TWW from tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> AF is due on the 25th of August would the 22nd/23rd be to early to start testing ???
> 
> xxx

Hope the 2WW goes quick for you. I am a POAS addict, so I normally start testing about 4 days before the :witch: is due..



Sw33tp3a said:


> i know right my husband said the same thing he said if i have a bfp then i get to start bfping he knows when one of you get yours too. i tell him becouse he see's how i get all smilly when i read the exciting posts. ;) ok here is a pic i finally got it to work
> https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/pg155-1.jpg like i said its a thin but dark line

OMG that's a :bfp: Sweetpea. Like the other girls said get a FRER test...:baby:



New Yorker said:


> I'd like to join. I am waiting 2 months after methotrexate so I expect ttc in October.

:wave: New Yorker, you are going to love this group..

My Dh and I will be TTC in October aswell, hopefully we can be bump buddies..:)


----------



## CheerCoach

Sw33tp3a said:


> I just got another box of e.p.t. but I'm gnna wait a few days till Sunday at least but I did another opk its very dark. B-) gettine a bit excited...

:hugs: Congrats on the :bfp:



New Yorker said:


> I'd like to join. I am waiting 2 months after methotrexate so I expect ttc in October.

:hi: New Yorker. Did you have an ectopic? I had methotrexate for an ectopic w/twins in 09. :( Welcome to the group 

I went in for a blood draw yesterday and it was under 2. I'm trying not to be sad because next cycle would be better timing anyway....but unless the two tests that were positive were defective then I probably had a chemical pregnancy...:( I keep saying everything happens for a reason and the right time for the next baby will happen when it's right.

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Miss Redknob

CheerCoach said:


> I went in for a blood draw yesterday and it was under 2. I'm trying not to be sad because next cycle would be better timing anyway....but unless the two tests that were positive were defective then I probably had a chemical pregnancy...:( I keep saying everything happens for a reason and the right time for the next baby will happen when it's right.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend.

Hope your next cycle is a :bfp:..:hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Fx'd Sweetpea and congrats! :dust:


New Yorker said:


> I'd like to join. I am waiting 2 months after methotrexate so I expect ttc in October.

Welcome :wave:


CheerCoach said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> I just got another box of e.p.t. but I'm gnna wait a few days till Sunday at least but I did another opk its very dark. B-) gettine a bit excited...
> 
> :hugs: Congrats on the :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> New Yorker said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join. I am waiting 2 months after methotrexate so I expect ttc in October.Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: New Yorker. Did you have an ectopic? I had methotrexate for an ectopic w/twins in 09. :( Welcome to the group
> 
> I went in for a blood draw yesterday and it was under 2. I'm trying not to be sad because next cycle would be better timing anyway....but unless the two tests that were positive were defective then I probably had a chemical pregnancy...:( I keep saying everything happens for a reason and the right time for the next baby will happen when it's right.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend.Click to expand...

:hugs: So sorry to hear hun. It's great that you are staying positive. I truly believe that everything happens for a reason even when it seems completely unfair. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome New Yorker! You happened stumble upon the best group ever.


:hugs: cheercoach


----------



## littleunit

Cheercoach - I'm sorry to hear your news :hugs: but think you are really strong for staying positive. I definitely think things happen for a reason, despite not always understanding it at the time, and I hope you get your BFP soon and when the time is right.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

cheercoach said:


> I went in for a blood draw yesterday and it was under 2. I'm trying not to be sad because next cycle would be better timing anyway....but unless the two tests that were positive were defective then I probably had a chemical pregnancy...:( I keep saying everything happens for a reason and the right time for the next baby will happen when it's right.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend.

:hugs:so sorry hun i hope you get a bfp on your next cycle:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Just popping by to check on any :bfp:'s.....

Congratulations Sweetpea :cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

Welcome to the group New Yorker :wave:

Cheercoach :hugs: im sorry hun, fingers crossed for next cycle x


----------



## babynewbie

Im extremely tired this morning :sleep: me and OH went to bed last night, and i asked him to give my legs a massage as id been out all day yesterday and they were aching like mad! The leg rubbing quickly turned into :sex: After OH was moaning that he was hungry and wanted to go out and get a KFC! at 12.15am, just after we'd :sex: :haha: I said no thats a bit silly so he got up and cooked come chicken dippers instead :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

CheerCoach I'm really sorry for your news hun :hugs: I hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## kitty2385

congrats sw33tp3a xx

:hug: cheercoach

welcome newyorker xx

hope everyone is well! im having a confusing day, my ex has found me a job working with him, and everytime i find a reason that i dont want the job, he changes it to suit lol. i have no feelings for him whatsoever, not even hatred lol, dunno what hes playing at! Im really unsure about taking the job, can you imagine taking 'orders' from ur ex! haha!


----------



## babyb54

:hugs: Cheercoach


----------



## Mrs_T

Sorry to hear that cheercoach.

Welcome New Yorker!

Know this sounds reallo silly but... how do u guys think is that best way to take a hpt? A few places I've read that the urine should be room temperature so to pee in a cup and then put tIe test in?? Also read it is best if it is ur first wee of the day. How do u POAS?! :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

I bought a pack of those little 3 oz plastic cups and I pee into one of those (a new one each time, obv) and then immediately dip the stick in. If you get actual CB or FRER and the like (ie, not just the little cheapy sticks like wondfo), then you can actually just pee on those. The ICs are dip-only. I prefer dipping even my "nicer" sticks though because it's less messy. :haha:

First morning urine is good for hpt because it's usually most concentrated, but I got my BFP after holding for about 3 hours in the afternoon. FMU is NOT good, however, for OPKs, since your body processes LH in the am and you could miss your surge.. better to take those in the afternoon (again, after holding for a few hours.. I think they say 4 hours is ideal, but I often couldn't go quite that long).


----------



## vaniilla

peeing into a cup is easier as you know you managed to get enough pee on it, even though they say you can pee directly on to it they all say you have to pee on it for around 15 seconds and theres no way I can get it to last that long lol I use regular plastic disposable cups :flower:


----------



## Fabian

Hooray!sweetp im so happy for u wish i was in ur shoes,it definitely looks likes a positive to me, my af came in last night i just pray this is my month av an appointment with my Dr tomorrow wish me luck n lots of baby dust to all those ttc.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Kitty I've never had an ex, but I would imagine it would be awkward working with one. Whatever you think's best for you professionally and personally, but I don't think I could do it.

Babyb54, thanks for the info about time of day to poas for opks. I didn't know that.


So I was bored yesterday, and with no AF, I determined that 2 weeks ago when DH and I bded w/o protection that it could have been during my fertile period. So this morning I thought I'd try out my new test (just to see how it worked. :haha:) I had no idea how tiny they were! 
So, I dipped the stick and layed it down and watched for the test line. TMI:blush:, but I wiped and lo and behold.:witch::dohh:

I think it was skybluheaven that said it best: nothing can make you feel more like an idiot than your period. 
It's like I had to threaten it to start. Last time I threatened it w/ ttc early. This time poas did the trick.

Unfortunately, according to my calculations, with my cycles being this long, and honestly, they are, this is my only cycle to ttc. If I do one more the due date would be in the middle of the summer.
That be said, DH, watch out. As soon as this is over, every night buddy.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Fabian said:


> Hooray!sweetp im so happy for u wish i was in ur shoes,it definitely looks likes a positive to me, my af came in last night i just pray this is my month av an appointment with my Dr tomorrow wish me luck n lots of baby dust to all those ttc.

im still not positive i am but i did the siggy so i can try and convince myself ,, only time will tell, good luck on this cycle hun..


----------



## babyb54

Finally called to make my first appointment with doctor.. not only will they not see me until 8-9 weeks, but I couldn't even schedule it yet because the nurse that does wasn't there today. :dohh: Bit of an anti-climatic moment, lol.

And I'm a bit bummed I gotta wait 4-5 more weeks before I can even make sure everything is a-ok. :( Don't think I'm going to mention that I didn't O until CD21, haha. They can find out I'm a week earlier than they thought after they show me my little bean! :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats babyb54 :happydance: :bfp:


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> Congrats babyb54 :happydance: :bfp:

hehe pshh, that's old news. :winkwink: Now I want to see my bean! :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

Nope, no mistaking I'm pregnant I don't think...

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-15dpo.jpg

:happydance:

..okay, I think I can stop peeing on these things now. :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mine like that are still white as day i took a answer plus test and it came out negative i think the other one was an evap.. my opks are still really dark though so im confused gonna wait till sunday or monday just so emo today i could cry and the drop of a hat. ughh my hubby says i have to be pregers becouse im never this way...


----------



## babyb54

Well at 3 weeks pregnant you're still way early. I was 10dpo, so 3+3, when I got mine and that's pretty darn early even.. so definitely give it a few days before you lose hope. Besides, as long as :witch: stays away, you're still in it! :thumbup:

Good that you're BDing to cover your bases.. maybe this cycle was super wonky and you're actually O'ing now?


----------



## trgirl308

Yay sweatpea! Hope your tests get darker. fx crossed for you!

Welcome New Yorker!

Shabutie, your make-up looks really pretty! Good luck with the last details!

Cheercoach :hugs:

My DH keeps making comments about wanting to get pregnant quickly... and then not wanting to... so I got a little annoyed with him last night, and he just said 'I wouldn't mind if it happened right away' so hopefully he'll stop making comments... and we'll have a bfp soon anyways... :)

The weekend is here! Thank goodness! Hope everyone has a great one!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> Well at 3 weeks pregnant you're still way early. I was 10dpo, so 3+3, when I got mine and that's pretty darn early even.. so definitely give it a few days before you lose hope. Besides, as long as :witch: stays away, you're still in it! :thumbup:
> 
> Good that you're BDing to cover your bases.. maybe this cycle was super wonky and you're actually O'ing now?

today i am 10 dpo so i know im not out till the :witch: shows... just wish i knew..


----------



## hakunamatata

CheerCoach said:


> I went in for a blood draw yesterday and it was under 2. I'm trying not to be sad because next cycle would be better timing anyway....but unless the two tests that were positive were defective then I probably had a chemical pregnancy...:( I keep saying everything happens for a reason and the right time for the next baby will happen when it's right.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend.

Awwww I'm sorry!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:drunk: Cheers to AF. Oh ay de dy de dy de dy . .


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

sorry AF came Mouse Chickadee but looks like you are celebrating anyway? :winkwink:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse cheeky that sounds like hk was a few days ago on the beach cheers!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Good evening ladies! I had a pretty crummy day with my doctors appointment today... more about that in my journal... :(

On another note though, I went shopping for my niece and nephew today both have birthdays coming up. I got some really cute outfits for my niece. They were having a huge sale. :happydance: I purchased a really cute shiny silver piggy bank for our soon to be nursery. I put some change in it today and it was really exciting. Kind of silly to be excited but it just made me realize... "wow there will be an LO in this room some day" LOL! I finished sanding both dressers and even have all except for three drawers painted already. We picked out hardware to match the armoire. I think it's going to turn out beautiful! Can't wait to share pics. 

I hope you all are having a great weekend. :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls,

This could be long...

Been having a re think about TTC. I do desparatly what another child, and for A to have a sibling, but I dont think its the right time to actively try. It's not that I doubt myself as a mum and would find it too stressful, its that I dont feel OH is ready yet. 

I went to my mums yesterday for about 9hours in total, and OH looked after A whilst having a friend round. I came home to find that all he had feed her was porridge for breakfast( I was still here for this), 3 yoghurts at lunch and another bowl of porridge for dinner. He never offered her any water throughout the day either. I was so upset by all of this, but because I felt sorry for A. We had melon, mango, cucumber, cheese, stuff to make sandwiches that he could of made her, and he chose the 'easy' options so that he could get straight back to playing his x-box with his friend. it was the longest time I had left A since she was born, and I honestly felt that she would be okay. i know she didnt starve and was feed some food...

Then later on, we accessed OH's online banking because somehow we went over drawn and wanted to check what was in his account (what was left was going to be used for the wedding and some food shopping leading up to the wedding) and the top thing on the statement was £17 on x-box points!!! He didnt tell me he brought them, and he knew the money was for the wedding and knew how tight money is at the moment. His reason was that he 'wanted to get something for himself' :grr: They were brought for after the wedding because he is getting this certain game! I was so upset last night and really hurt that he felt the need to lie to me and keep thing from me, and effectivly steal from our household (despite him earning it int he first place) He isnt great with money, and ive been trying for years now to get him to be better with it, and it hasnt worked. It may seem stupid, but I told him to pack up all the consoles until I feel they should be brought out again. I felt like is blooming mother, but I think it's gonna be the only way that he will focus.

I honestly dont feel we should be activly trying to get pregnant when he still hasnt got his priorities in order. He would love another child but I worry he wouldnt engage in family life and I would be left with two babies, and an unsupportive husband. 
So I guess we are more NTNP. i dont want to go back onto the pill (said I cant go back on my pill I was on before because im overweight, yet I was put on it when I was over weight :wacko: ) and dont particulaly want to use condoms, as we never used them before I was always on the pill. If I do get pregnant in the comming months then we will take it in our stride and of course will be over the moon. If it doesnt happen then thats okay, it will just give OH more time to focus on the important things. 


Hope everyone's having a good weekend. My Nan is bringing our Order of Service round today, so Im quite excited about that!

:flower:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: Shabutie, sorry your OH is being like that, hopefully things will all work out with money and the wedding etc and you can have another baby soon enough when you know he is definitely ready :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Shabutie said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> This could be long...
> 
> Been having a re think about TTC. I do desparatly what another child, and for A to have a sibling, but I dont think its the right time to actively try. It's not that I doubt myself as a mum and would find it too stressful, its that I dont feel OH is ready yet.
> 
> I went to my mums yesterday for about 9hours in total, and OH looked after A whilst having a friend round. I came home to find that all he had feed her was porridge for breakfast( I was still here for this), 3 yoghurts at lunch and another bowl of porridge for dinner. He never offered her any water throughout the day either. I was so upset by all of this, but because I felt sorry for A. We had melon, mango, cucumber, cheese, stuff to make sandwiches that he could of made her, and he chose the 'easy' options so that he could get straight back to playing his x-box with his friend. it was the longest time I had left A since she was born, and I honestly felt that she would be okay. i know she didnt starve and was feed some food...
> 
> Then later on, we accessed OH's online banking because somehow we went over drawn and wanted to check what was in his account (what was left was going to be used for the wedding and some food shopping leading up to the wedding) and the top thing on the statement was £17 on x-box points!!! He didnt tell me he brought them, and he knew the money was for the wedding and knew how tight money is at the moment. His reason was that he 'wanted to get something for himself' :grr: They were brought for after the wedding because he is getting this certain game! I was so upset last night and really hurt that he felt the need to lie to me and keep thing from me, and effectivly steal from our household (despite him earning it int he first place) He isnt great with money, and ive been trying for years now to get him to be better with it, and it hasnt worked. It may seem stupid, but I told him to pack up all the consoles until I feel they should be brought out again. I felt like is blooming mother, but I think it's gonna be the only way that he will focus.
> 
> I honestly dont feel we should be activly trying to get pregnant when he still hasnt got his priorities in order. He would love another child but I worry he wouldnt engage in family life and I would be left with two babies, and an unsupportive husband.
> So I guess we are more NTNP. i dont want to go back onto the pill (said I cant go back on my pill I was on before because im overweight, yet I was put on it when I was over weight :wacko: ) and dont particulaly want to use condoms, as we never used them before I was always on the pill. If I do get pregnant in the comming months then we will take it in our stride and of course will be over the moon. If it doesnt happen then thats okay, it will just give OH more time to focus on the important things.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend. My Nan is bringing our Order of Service round today, so Im quite excited about that!
> 
> :flower:

Sorry to hear Shabutie. :hugs: It's unfair you to parent your child and your husband. Hopefully your actions yesterday with packing up the consoles will make him realize that family is more important! Hopefully once the wedding comes your OH will be more onboard with family life! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw Shabutie, sorry to hear it, hope OH gets better with managing the funds and general kid care. Hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sw33tp3a said:


> mouse cheeky that sounds like hk was a few days ago on the beach cheers!!!

Yes ma'am!!!



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Good evening ladies! I had a pretty crummy day with my doctors appointment today... more about that in my journal... :(
> 
> On another note though, I went shopping for my niece and nephew today both have birthdays coming up. I got some really cute outfits for my niece. They were having a huge sale. :happydance: I purchased a really cute shiny silver piggy bank for our soon to be nursery. I put some change in it today and it was really exciting. Kind of silly to be excited but it just made me realize... "wow there will be an LO in this room some day" LOL! I finished sanding both dressers and even have all except for three drawers painted already. We picked out hardware to match the armoire. I think it's going to turn out beautiful! Can't wait to share pics.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend. :dust:

Cute!! I love piggy banks!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey girls do u know if energy drinks are terrible during TTC? The caffeine content is under 200 mg but I'm wondering about the other stuff they put in those things.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> This could be long...
> 
> Been having a re think about TTC. I do desparatly what another child, and for A to have a sibling, but I dont think its the right time to actively try. It's not that I doubt myself as a mum and would find it too stressful, its that I dont feel OH is ready yet.
> 
> I went to my mums yesterday for about 9hours in total, and OH looked after A whilst having a friend round. I came home to find that all he had feed her was porridge for breakfast( I was still here for this), 3 yoghurts at lunch and another bowl of porridge for dinner. He never offered her any water throughout the day either. I was so upset by all of this, but because I felt sorry for A. We had melon, mango, cucumber, cheese, stuff to make sandwiches that he could of made her, and he chose the 'easy' options so that he could get straight back to playing his x-box with his friend. it was the longest time I had left A since she was born, and I honestly felt that she would be okay. i know she didnt starve and was feed some food...
> 
> Then later on, we accessed OH's online banking because somehow we went over drawn and wanted to check what was in his account (what was left was going to be used for the wedding and some food shopping leading up to the wedding) and the top thing on the statement was £17 on x-box points!!! He didnt tell me he brought them, and he knew the money was for the wedding and knew how tight money is at the moment. His reason was that he 'wanted to get something for himself' :grr: They were brought for after the wedding because he is getting this certain game! I was so upset last night and really hurt that he felt the need to lie to me and keep thing from me, and effectivly steal from our household (despite him earning it int he first place) He isnt great with money, and ive been trying for years now to get him to be better with it, and it hasnt worked. It may seem stupid, but I told him to pack up all the consoles until I feel they should be brought out again. I felt like is blooming mother, but I think it's gonna be the only way that he will focus.
> 
> I honestly dont feel we should be activly trying to get pregnant when he still hasnt got his priorities in order. He would love another child but I worry he wouldnt engage in family life and I would be left with two babies, and an unsupportive husband.
> So I guess we are more NTNP. i dont want to go back onto the pill (said I cant go back on my pill I was on before because im overweight, yet I was put on it when I was over weight :wacko: ) and dont particulaly want to use condoms, as we never used them before I was always on the pill. If I do get pregnant in the comming months then we will take it in our stride and of course will be over the moon. If it doesnt happen then thats okay, it will just give OH more time to focus on the important things.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend. My Nan is bringing our Order of Service round today, so Im quite excited about that!
> 
> :flower:

im so sorry hun, you keep strong and dont let your gard down. my daughters father was that way the hole time we were together. i thought it was all me till i realized it wasnt a place i needed to be. if you are able to change his habits then you have alot of strength. i hope he changes for you and your little one.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so sorry, Shabutie. Guys can be so headstrong and set in their ways. Maybe time will sort out things.

I know that when I first got married, every time I brought up kids, dh would be like I'll never have time for games or I'll never be able to afford the guitars I want. So we waited a couple of years and even then, I don't think he was fully ready, but he has changed a lot.

As far as taking the easy way out, I know what you mean about the food thing. What we consider the bare minimum, they consider resourceful.

Whenever the time is right for you and him, I hope another beautiful baby comes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Shabutie - Hope you OH comes around and starts to see how important family time really is...:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Never mind about my question, I just noticed on the can that it says it's not recommended for pregnant women :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:pizza: Mmm. 

Random, I know. It's late, and I'm waiting for Kara to go back to sleep. I love being a mommy.:cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

Not in the best mood this morning, full story is in my journal. So annoyed at my OH! :growlmad: And were supposed to be going to a nice family BBQ today with both our parents, and i cant lift this mood! :/

Hope everyone else is ok! :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

I just noticed my ticker says that a symptom of 1dpo is gas-flatulence... lovely

Today I get to buy golfing clothes because apparently I am playing golf tomorrow, I have never played golf or even been on a course.... getting really nervous! 

Yesterday we went to a bbq and there were around 12 children there including a 2 week old baby... and we haven't dtd for 2 days now... broody much!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Have fun at golf! I've only ever tackled the miniature kind. :rofl:


----------



## babynewbie

mouse_chicky said:


> Have fun at golf! I've only ever tackled the miniature kind. :rofl:

Same! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm soooo ready to go home!! But I have 3 more hours ack!!!!!

BD tonight!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

have fun :sex: tonight


----------



## mouse_chicky

I was trying to cut Kara's nails, and I accidently knicked her finger. :cry: It bled and bled. DH says it's a superficial cut, but I feel like hell. :( I should probably go grouse in the baby club section, but I need my girls. :hugs:
I know I'm making a big deal about it, but this has never happened before.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i did that once, it sucks. i dont trust those anymore with there little nails and they move so quickly. i finally just did the nibbling them for my babies till they got older and could stay still.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: LO's move so fast that it's bound to happen sooner or later. My sister did this to my niece when she was only a few months old... she waited forever to cut her little nails again but then my niece started scratching everyone including herself so it couldn't be put off any longer! 

I'm sure your LO's finger we'll heal just fine. :hugs:

Today was the birthday party for my nephew... he turns 5 on Tuesday! We had a bowling party for the family today and will be going to Chuck E Cheese's for his birthday on Tuesday. I have to admit I've never been and am pretty excited! :rofl:

DH and I went to a cookout last night. It was at the house of his friend from work, the one I babysat the little 6 month old for. It was fun but the whole time I kept wishing we had our own LO. DH was so cute with her... she kept smiling and laughing and making faces and DH was just so amazed by her little personality. Of course he's the same with my niece and nephew but it seemed different because this little one is much smaller and now that we're soon TTC I think he feels different about babies. Like all of a sudden they're cute but they were just babies before LOL!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: LO's move so fast that it's bound to happen sooner or later. My sister did this to my niece when she was only a few months old... she waited forever to cut her little nails again but then my niece started scratching everyone including herself so it couldn't be put off any longer! 

I'm sure your LO's finger we'll heal just fine. :hugs:

Today was the birthday party for my nephew... he turns 5 on Tuesday! We had a bowling party for the family today and will be going to Chuck E Cheese's for his birthday on Tuesday. I have to admit I've never been and am pretty excited! :rofl:

DH and I went to a cookout last night. It was at the house of his friend from work, the one I babysat the little 6 month old for. It was fun but the whole time I kept wishing we had our own LO. DH was so cute with her... she kept smiling and laughing and making faces and DH was just so amazed by her little personality. Of course he's the same with my niece and nephew but it seemed different because this little one is much smaller and now that we're soon TTC I think he feels different about babies. Like all of a sudden they're cute but they were just babies before LOL!


----------



## hakunamatata

It's okay mouse chickadee!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:saywhat:

*Just wanted to point at that my ticker is showing only 1 WEEK UNTIL TTC!!!*

:haha::happydance::wohoo:

That's all... Thanks! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_T

Yay BabyMaybe!!! How exciting! :happydance:

And...I'd just like to point out that mine says exactly 1 months til TTC! Double yay :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Mouse chicky dont feel bad hun it happens, theyre wriggly little monkeys! :hugs:


BabyMaybe917 and Mrs_T :happydance: :yipee: :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Well...CD4...of the first cycle for TTC for me...am feeling a complete mix of emotions... less than 3 weeks until hols. And OH asked me at the weekend what type of engagement ring I want... dizzy is not close to how I'm feeling!


----------



## babyb54

Sounds like us acorns have some very exciting months ahead of us!! TTC is coming so quickly.. I can't wait til there's a few more of us with bumps on the way! :)

The nurse called me back from my doctor's office this morning, so I've officially set my first scan date. Two weeks from Thursday! :) I'll only be 7 weeks (they think I'll be 8, but they didn't ask and I didn't tell that I don't think I ovulated until a week later than my LMP would show :haha:), but I should be able to see a heartbeat by then and at that point I read the chance of MC goes down to like 3-5%, so it will be such a relief if all goes well!!

Anyways, GL to all you TTC girls.. FX and lots of :dust: - I hope you all catch quick!!!

And anniepie - AH! Engagement ring!! YAY, RIGHT?! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

wow sounds exciting anniepie
BabyMaybe917 and Mrs_T ---yay cant wait for some good news comming from yall soon

babyb4-- yay i hope you post some baby ultrasound pics

good news for me my temp still keeps a rising.. so im testing at the end of the week.. unless the witch shows...


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> wow sounds exciting anniepie
> BabyMaybe917 and Mrs_T ---yay cant wait for some good news comming from yall soon
> 
> babyb4-- yay i hope you post some baby ultrasound pics
> 
> good news for me my temp still keeps a rising.. so im testing at the end of the week.. unless the witch shows...

You mean blob ultrasound pics, haha!

Fingers and toes crossed for you, btw!!


----------



## anniepie

ooooh, good luck sw33tp3a :dust:

babyb54- how exciting you've your first scan date. How come it's so early (sorry, I've not caught up on the last week's news!)

And definitely YAY for the engagement ring- hope he get's it in time for our hols in less than 3 weeks time :D Wanna come home with a sparkley on my finger...

Right, I'm off to make me a TTC journal....


----------



## Sw33tp3a

a U/S is an ultrasound no mater how little u can see they are wounderful


----------



## Mrs_T

Sweetpea, my fingers r crossed for u!

Babyb, yay for scan date! Can't wait for the blob pics!

Anniepie, v exciting times 4 u too!

I'm off to Africa tomo! Can't wait! Plus it's our pre-baby moon!


----------



## babynewbie

Wow have a great time Mrs T :D


----------



## babyb54

anniepie said:


> babyb54- how exciting you've your first scan date. How come it's so early (sorry, I've not caught up on the last week's news!

In the US, 8 weeks isn't so early, actually.. it's pretty average. Mine is at 7 weeks only because based on LMP they think I'm 8 weeks. So obviously when I get in there they'll say, "Oh, you must have ovulated later..." but the scheduling from what I've read is pretty spot on. My DH's cousin who had her first last year actually had her first scan at 6+4. I don't know how UK women wait until 12 weeks! I'd definitely be one of those paying out of pocket for an early scan! 

And yes, sweetpea.. I don't care if LO is just a little blob.. I'm just so excited to see his little heartbeat and to hear that all is a-ok. A little nervous that it won't be that smooth, but for now I'll just think positive..hehe. :)


----------



## babyb54

Have fun Mrs. T!

Annie - I hope you go home with a sparkley too! We want to see pictures! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Well...CD4...of the first cycle for TTC for me...am feeling a complete mix of emotions... less than 3 weeks until hols. And OH asked me at the weekend what type of engagement ring I want... dizzy is not close to how I'm feeling!

YAY!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow! It's about time things got to be looking up for the Autumn Acorns!

Yay, babymaybe and Mrs. T! That much closer to ttc. :happydance:

Anniepie, engagement ring coming your way, how exciting. I'm also on CD4, btw.

Babyb54, first ultrasound, hoorah. My insurance only pays for 1, so I didn't see baby until 16 weeks. I nearly died from waiting. :haha: 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## babyb54

mouse_chicky said:


> Babyb54, first ultrasound, hoorah. My insurance only pays for 1, so I didn't see baby until 16 weeks. I nearly died from waiting. :haha:

:gun: @ insurance company! lol.

1 ultrasound all of pregnancy! Gosh! That sounds absurd! My doctor has a machine in house and I've read she'll do them at most appointments.. though I'll know better after this first one obviously. I plan on getting one now, at 12 weeks, at 16-20... hehe. Then maybe a _little_ less frequently I suppose. ;)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

@ Sweetpea... Fx'd for you. Keep us updated! :dust:

@ babyb... I'm sure it will be the cutest blob you've ever seen! :rofl: I agree I couldn't have just 1 u/s. My insurance covers 2 and if my doctor wants more the insurance covers more they just have to pre-approve it. I'll be a high risk pregnancy though since I'm diabetic... so I'm sure I'll have more than 2. 

Anyone thought about doing the 3D/4D ones? I think it'd be so neat!

So I have to share about my day. A friend came up to visit. She lives about 45 minutes from me but all of our classes are together as she's a nursing student too. Anyways, she came up to get her books, print notes, and get organized for class. We went out for lunch too. But dummy me accidentally locked my keys in the car. :dohh: So she had to take me to DH's work. I text DH and told him what happened and that he needed to leave his keys so I could get my car. DH isn't able to answer phones or leave the building unless he's on break so luckily this happened right before his break. So my friend and I finish lunch and head to DH's work. Sure enough he left his keys for me... but only the house key and not my car key!!! So my friend brought me home and I'm stuck at home for a bit now. :rofl: Not sure why DH didn't give me my car key which would have made more sense? Also, still waiting on results from my doctor about my liver enzymes. Hoping to post good news in the next hour or so. And tomorrow is my next gyno appointment! :)


----------



## babyb54

I definitely want a 4d one once I'm further along! I think they're borderline creepy, lol.. but so incredibly awesome at the same time!

That's funny about your DH and the keys BabyMaybe.. men can be so :saywhat: sometimes, lol. 

Thinking of you re: your doctor results.. so hoping it's just that bruise!!


----------



## hakunamatata

So we DTD last night and used Preseed and an Instead cup! It's a bit early and I haven't O'd yet but since swimmies live for 5 days and I'm only a few days from O, it is within the realm of possibility!!

I was a bit nervous about the Instead cup, but it is super easy to use and not uncomfortable!

I'm super excited.


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> So we DTD last night and used Preseed and an Instead cup! It's a bit early and I haven't O'd yet but since swimmies live for 5 days and I'm only a few days from O, it is within the realm of possibility!!
> 
> I was a bit nervous about the Instead cup, but it is super easy to use and not uncomfortable!
> 
> I'm super excited.

Woot! Go spermies, go!


----------



## anniepie

Ooooh, fingers crossed HM!! :dust: I've not even looked at things like preseed and cups yet...I'm a little freaked by it all to be honest, and gonna try for the first few months au natural (with the help of my bible, though...)


----------



## MackMomma8

:spermy: Go, spermy, go!!! :spermy: :haha: :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

excited for you HK go:spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## pixie23

My brother in law proposed to his girl friend yesterday! I'm so excited that she said yes and will be joining the family! There will probably be 3 weddings in the family over the next 2 years. Looks like DH and I need to set aside more money for all of the expensive flights back to the US.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I plan on using the Instead cups too :) Already sitting in the bathroom ready to go... well I guess I need to move them to the nightstand... :haha:

I got a call from the dr's office and it turns out my enzyme was still elevated. However, the doctor checked 6 enzymes total to check my liver function. 5 were completely normal, not even borderline, and only the 1 was elevated. The dr is confident that my liver is fine. He actually thinks it might be the weight loss that is causing the elevation. He's going to have my get a liver ultrasound just to make sure everything is fine and rule out gall stones, bile duct obstruction, etc. I'm relieved that he thinks everything is fine and also relieved that he's going to check everything else just to make sure. :thumbup:

My liver u/s will be either Wednesday or Thursday and then we're going on a mini-vacation leaving Thursday night!!! Woo hoo! :):haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh cool where are you going?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats to your family, pixie! 

I'm glad your tests turned out well, babymaybe. Good luck with the liver u/s. And have fun on vacation!

:dust: HK!


----------



## babyb54

Woohoo BabyMaybe.. that sounds very promising!! 

Congrats to your family, Pixie.. that's exciting! :)

I've determined that I really need to stop reading bad things! I've got myself all but convinced that something must be wrong with this baby.. :dohh: "Oh.. a blighted ovum.. well.. gosh.. I don't have any major symptoms yet... *squeeze boob* Hm.. that seems to hurt a little less than it did yesterday, I think.. oh no, my symptoms are fading.." lol. Jeez. September 1, hurry up!! :)

My sister-in-law moves in tomorrow. She's staying with us for 4 months while she finishes her last semester at the university (too hard to find a 4 month lease, plus it's basically free money for us). She stayed with us before and it all worked out just fine.. but she's moving into our nursery. :( lol. It makes me sad that I won't be able to do anything to the room until January. And we're keeping the pregnancy a secret for a while.. so until we decide to spill the 'bean', I'm going to have to walk on eggshells a bit at home not to slip up. :/


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Branson, MO :) We go every year! Always stay at this great resort right on the lake. They have an awesome pool with a 15 ft waterfall. They also have these queen size poolside beds. They're great because you just get out of the pool, lay down, and sun dry!


----------



## hakunamatata

Babyb - Stay away from Google!

Everything will be fine!

:hugs:

Babymaybe - sounds like fun!!

Pixie - yay for weddings!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> Woohoo BabyMaybe.. that sounds very promising!!
> 
> Congrats to your family, Pixie.. that's exciting! :)
> 
> I've determined that I really need to stop reading bad things! I've got myself all but convinced that something must be wrong with this baby.. :dohh: "Oh.. a blighted ovum.. well.. gosh.. I don't have any major symptoms yet... *squeeze boob* Hm.. that seems to hurt a little less than it did yesterday, I think.. oh no, my symptoms are fading.." lol. Jeez. September 1, hurry up!! :)
> 
> My sister-in-law moves in tomorrow. She's staying with us for 4 months while she finishes her last semester at the university (too hard to find a 4 month lease, plus it's basically free money for us). She stayed with us before and it all worked out just fine.. but she's moving into our nursery. :( lol. It makes me sad that I won't be able to do anything to the room until January. And we're keeping the pregnancy a secret for a while.. so until we decide to spill the 'bean', I'm going to have to walk on eggshells a bit at home not to slip up. :/

:hugs: Come on Sept 1st!!! That's great of you to let your SIL stay with you! Just think of the "free money" as the nursery fund! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

BabyMaybe - your trip sounds fantastic!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

just a thought wish bnb had a chat box for each forum so we could chat easily... lol just a thought


----------



## pixie23

I'm so glad that the results are good so far babymaybe! Enjoy your vacation!

babyb- that stinks that you'll have to keep it hush for a few months, especially since home is the one place you should be able to do whatever you want, but I agree with babymaybe, make it a baby fund! I would be itching to get into the doctor too. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb- good luck with the closed words on the new bundle i know i could be able to be quite. all i talk about now is babys let alone when pregnant thats all i talk about.


----------



## trgirl308

Hi!!

Annipie that sounds great! Hope he pops the q soon! 

Babyb, just don't leave bnb on while your sil is there! And agreed stop googling.... google has a disease for every symptom and even a disease for any lack of symptom...

Went golfing yesterday for the first time ever, and it was really fun! The weather was nice and cloudy, so we weren't dying of heat, but it wasn't raining so it was perfect. And I played not bad.... so I'm happy about that. All in all, I would definitely go again. 

We dtd before and after I think I o, so now I am in the tww and already symptom spotting like crazy.. I just wish it was next week already and I could start poas since I have so many now I want to use them!


----------



## babynewbie

trgirl308 yay for the 2WW! :dance: it will come round soon enough, i know its so hard to not POAS though :haha: try and keep yourself distracted :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck on the tww trgirl! 

babyb54, my advice is not to read about what all could happen. If you do, you'll never sleep. I'm sure bubs is fine. :hugs:


Well, off to another day of training---another Daddy-Kara day. I'm so jealous. :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Ohh im such a numpty :dohh: need some help girls can you have a look at this please clicky! :flower:


----------



## babyb54

As I said in that thread - my strips like that never got darker the longer I left them (after the window, of course).. they'd get lighter.. so I would take that as a positive and get to :sex:! :)


----------



## babynewbie

thanks hun :) just thought its my luck that i left it for 2 hours and thought it was positive but it really wasnt. But yay! :D thats the darkest ive ever had! :spermy:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey girls just came back from my gyno appointment. Details in my journal. Everything is good to go though. :thumbup:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babymayb thats great news yay! time ttc....


----------



## babynewbie

Babymaybe thats great :thumbup: :)

Ok so can anyone make these next 2 weeks zooooom by?! :lol:


----------



## trgirl308

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! 

I am off to work today, and have to prep for an interview tomorrow. This position is a lot closer to my house so I would really like to get it, but I am scared that with everything else going on it isn't a good idea to change jobs.... I don't know! I start school in 2 weeks... I am freaking a little. But it is my b-day soon and looking forward to poas next week... everything else will come as it comes!


----------



## babynewbie

ooh good luck with the interview hun :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

good luck with your job interview :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

@trgirl Interview... POAS... and school! :yipee: Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck TR!!

Negative OPK this morning, first slight sign of EWCM.

Finally have a day off tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

almost there HK get busy girl and happy day off hun..


----------



## mouse_chicky

good luck trgirl!

Enjoy your day off, hk!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

It's awfully quiet on here today! I finally got my dressers painted and in place. I have 3 drawers left on one of the dressers though and then I'll take some pics. It probably won't be until next week because of our mini-vacation! So excited to get away with DH before school starts. Our TTC date is just a few days away...

Spoiler
and I reminded DH that we could stop using condoms soon... TMI... he decided he was done with them now...
 ...so I guess kind of NTNP as of tonight and then will officially change to TTC in about a week and a half when my first TTC cycle starts!!! The 29th should be CD1 :)

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: 

Off to change my ticker now!!! :saywhat:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Okay so changed to the TTC Autum Acorn picture... and changed my ticker too! Maybe I'm not technically trying right now since I know I'm not ovulating. But I'm NTNP in a way, right? Oh well I like the ticker... makes me feel better. Haha!


----------



## mouse_chicky

How exciting babymaybe!


Bleh, my head's getting ready to explode. Just spent 3 hours talking to our babysitters, but I'm so glad to get to know them better and happy Kara will be in a good place.


----------



## pixie23

good luck with your interview trgirl!


----------



## Fabian

Hello ladies its been a while, finally af is gone.had an appointment with my gyno yesterday for a u.s. To check my ovulation days iv got 21st,23rd n 25th to be all over dh,i just pray this shld be my month got to be preggers before Dec it so tired of the hormonal drugs my gyno places me on,not that im giving up hopes of becoming preggers but the drugs make me sick.goodlk trgirl with ur interview n hakunamatata u almost thr best of luck to every1 ttc.


----------



## pixie23

good luck Fabian! I hope you get your BFP soon! How many cycles have you been trying?


----------



## babynewbie

Yayy BabyMaybe!! :yipee:

Fingers crossed Fabian :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Haha my ticker says top symptom for today is gas/flatulence... have to say im definitely in that 6.6% :blush: :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

BabyMaybe917 said:


> But I'm NTNP in a way, right?

NTNP is good :thumbup: It worked for me 

Good luck :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck Fabian :hugs:

yay babymaybe on NTNP :happydance:



babynewbie said:


> Haha my ticker says top symptom for today is gas/flatulence... have to say im definitely in that 6.6% :blush: :rofl:

 :haha::haha:


well I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I'm somewhere between 6dpo - 10dpo, I tested yesterday in the afternoon so it wasn't fmu and I got a bfn :( I keep thinking af is going to turn up any day now! I got a tiny drop of pink mixed with ewcm last night :/ I feel like I'm out :cry:


----------



## anniepie

Hi KellyC75- good to see you back- hope you're holding up ok :hug:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> Good luck Fabian :hugs:
> 
> yay babymaybe on NTNP :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Haha my ticker says top symptom for today is gas/flatulence... have to say im definitely in that 6.6% :blush: :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> well I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I'm somewhere between 6dpo - 10dpo, I tested yesterday in the afternoon so it wasn't fmu and I got a bfn :( I keep thinking af is going to turn up any day now! I got a tiny drop of pink mixed with ewcm last night :/ I feel like I'm out :cry:Click to expand...



Spoiler
implantation spotting??? :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Fabian :hugs:
> 
> yay babymaybe on NTNP :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Haha my ticker says top symptom for today is gas/flatulence... have to say im definitely in that 6.6% :blush: :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> well I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I'm somewhere between 6dpo - 10dpo, I tested yesterday in the afternoon so it wasn't fmu and I got a bfn :( I keep thinking af is going to turn up any day now! I got a tiny drop of pink mixed with ewcm last night :/ I feel like I'm out :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> implantation spotting??? :dust:Click to expand...

I doubt it :( I'm getting cramps too :cry::cry:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Fabian :hugs:
> 
> yay babymaybe on NTNP :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Haha my ticker says top symptom for today is gas/flatulence... have to say im definitely in that 6.6% :blush: :rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> well I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I'm somewhere between 6dpo - 10dpo, I tested yesterday in the afternoon so it wasn't fmu and I got a bfn :( I keep thinking af is going to turn up any day now! I got a tiny drop of pink mixed with ewcm last night :/ I feel like I'm out :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> implantation spotting??? :dust:
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it :( I'm getting cramps too :cry::cry:Click to expand...

I was like that before I found out I was pregnant before- felt just like AF was about to arrive... :dust:


----------



## Coleey

Hey ladies! My names Nicole, I'm 24 and we've been trying this month for #2! AF is late so far, so I've got my fingers crossed she stays away! I would love to join this group if possible? Baby dust to you all! <3


----------



## vaniilla

Coleey said:


> Hey ladies! My names Nicole, I'm 24 and we've been trying this month for #2! AF is late so far, so I've got my fingers crossed she stays away! I would love to join this group if possible? Baby dust to you all! <3

Welcome to Autumn Acorns :flower:

when are you going to test? fingers crossed its a :bfp:!


----------



## babynewbie

You never know Vaniilla! Your not out until AF is fully arrived :hugs:

Hi Coleey :wave: fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Coleey

Hiyas & thank you! <3

I'm a little bit scared to take a test as I didn't get a positive test until around 10 weeks with my son. I had a doctor tell me there was no way I was pregnant after a blood test as well. It's really hard waiting though!


----------



## trgirl308

Coleey said:


> Hiyas & thank you! <3
> 
> I'm a little bit scared to take a test as I didn't get a positive test until around 10 weeks with my son. I had a doctor tell me there was no way I was pregnant after a blood test as well. It's really hard waiting though!

Welcome! Wow, 10 weeks, that is pretty crazy! Did the doctor have any explanation as to why that would happen?

Thanks everyone, I feel a lot better this morning, gonna go into a great interview and hope that everyone I am up against is sucky. :)

I woke up in the middle of the night to pee, and had major pressure in that area, not quite cramps, but definitely uncomfortable... I really hope its a sign and not just my body messing with me after bc... still waiting for next week.


----------



## Coleey

trgirl308 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hiyas & thank you! <3
> 
> I'm a little bit scared to take a test as I didn't get a positive test until around 10 weeks with my son. I had a doctor tell me there was no way I was pregnant after a blood test as well. It's really hard waiting though!
> 
> Welcome! Wow, 10 weeks, that is pretty crazy! Did the doctor have any explanation as to why that would happen?
> 
> Thanks everyone, I feel a lot better this morning, gonna go into a great interview and hope that everyone I am up against is sucky. :)
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night to pee, and had major pressure in that area, not quite cramps, but definitely uncomfortable... I really hope its a sign and not just my body messing with me after bc... still waiting for next week.Click to expand...

He thought I was having a phantom pregnancy, that it was all in my head, normal to miss my period and normal to miss it up to 6 months! It was definitely not normal for me! Was a great feeling proving them wrong! My midwife at that time was useless though too, I'm glad we moved away!!! :happydance: 

I've been going through the same thing! Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## Fabian

pixie23 said:


> good luck Fabian! I hope you get your BFP soon! How many cycles have you been trying?

In April my gyno placed me on primolut N for 5dys since no af n not preggers n 3dys later af came running to me,did my usual 5 dys then on the 8th day had an hsg,then the journey into hormonal drugs began,before then I'd done hormonal test my progesterone level was low n estradiol level was average,my gyno says im not ovulating well.so far i shld say this is my 4th cycle.welcome cooley my fingers r crossed for u n goodlk to everyone ttc.


----------



## anniepie

Ok ladies, I thought I was getting impatient whilst 'WTT', but now I'm in the first cycle for TTC the days are draaaaaaaaggggging...I swear I should be more than cd 7...I just want to get on and :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy: :dust: :af: :test: :bfp: :baby: :crib: :wedding:

is that too much to ask???


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> Ok ladies, I thought I was getting impatient whilst 'WTT', but now I'm in the first cycle for TTC the days are draaaaaaaaggggging...I swear I should be more than cd 7...I just want to get on and :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy: :dust: :af: :test: :bfp: :baby: :crib: :wedding:
> 
> is that too much to ask???

:haha::haha: I'm in the tww and time couldn't be going slower! I hope you get lucky this month! :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Vaniilla...God knows what I'll be like in the TWW if this is what I'm like waiting for my fertile period!!

Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Nicole! :friends:


----------



## babynewbie

lol anniepie, yeah TWW drags so bad, im only 1 day in and im going mad already! :haha:


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie said:


> lol anniepie, yeah TWW drags so bad, im only 1 day in and im going mad already! :haha:

I've not even reached O yet...let alone the TWW :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> lol anniepie, yeah TWW drags so bad, im only 1 day in and im going mad already! :haha:
> 
> I've not even reached O yet...let alone the TWW :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: tww is magical, it turns even the most unsuspecting people like myself into squinting, peeing maniacs that jump at every twinge :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh yeah, last month I was symptom spotting w/ headaches and nausea, of course it was nothing, but I drove myself crazy in the meantime.


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Oh yeah, last month I was symptom spotting w/ headaches and nausea, of course it was nothing, but I drove myself crazy in the meantime.

:hugs: I used to be really bad, I used to shout at oh "look at my boobs, LOOK AT MY BOOBS DAMMIT, do you see any change? can you see any veins? what do you mean no look properly" :dohh: :blush::haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:rofl: so been there but it was my hubby that would notice not I... lol


----------



## hakunamatata

I just found out my pregnant friend is having a girl. I'm SO frakkin jealous.


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> I just found out my pregnant friend is having a girl. I'm SO frakkin jealous.

me too! I'd love a girl :cloud9: not that theres anything wrong with boys I just might not have more than 2 kids :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I secretly want a girl!! DH wants a boy!

I'm so jealous that if I looked in the mirror right now, I'd probably see a dark shade of green.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and this is the same girl who is always "OMG we HAVE to get together and I miss you!!" but never follows through.

I'm a terrible person but I kind of hate her right now.

Usually I'm a nicer person :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Yeah I secretly want a girl!! DH wants a boy!
> 
> I'm so jealous that if I looked in the mirror right now, I'd probably see a dark shade of green.

:haha: it'll be your turn soon! then they'll all turn green when they have an angry toddler and you have a cuddly newborn :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I secretly want a girl!! DH wants a boy!
> 
> I'm so jealous that if I looked in the mirror right now, I'd probably see a dark shade of green.
> 
> :haha: it'll be your turn soon! then they'll all turn green when they have an angry toddler and you have a cuddly newborn :hugs:Click to expand...

Exactly!! They don't call them the terrible two's for nothing! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I secretly want a girl!! DH wants a boy!
> 
> I'm so jealous that if I looked in the mirror right now, I'd probably see a dark shade of green.
> 
> :haha: it'll be your turn soon! then they'll all turn green when they have an angry toddler and you have a cuddly newborn :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!! They don't call them the terrible two's for nothing! :haha:Click to expand...

I console myself with this all the time, hahaha.

"Oh..man.. another baby on facebook. Omg she's so cute.. my uterus aches... I want one........snap out of it woman! When yours comes along they'll be pulling smooshed poop outta their carpet!!" :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

scribbling crayon on the walls...


----------



## hakunamatata

It's funny babyb I'm just SO happy for you and I'm not even jealous, just excited! But I'm so upset about my friend! :haha:


----------



## Fabian

vaniilla said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I secretly want a girl!! DH wants a boy!
> 
> I'm so jealous that if I looked in the mirror right now, I'd probably see a dark shade of green.
> 
> :haha: it'll be your turn soon! then they'll all turn green when they have an angry toddler and you have a cuddly newborn :hugs:Click to expand...

whatever God gives il be glad to have but i want a boy i dnt mind having twin boys,dh wants either but if we have a girl i dnt think anyone will notice me in my home,u need to see ow dh treats his two yr old niece when she comes to spend sometime with us,he feeds her,bath her,she never allows me touch her except when dh goes out n we left alone to watch cartoons on tv.


----------



## Fabian

vanilla said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I secretly want a girl!! DH wants a boy!
> 
> I'm so jealous that if I looked in the mirror right now, I'd probably see a dark shade of green.
> 
> :haha: it'll be your turn soon! then they'll all turn green when they have an angry toddler and you have a cuddly newborn :hugs:Click to expand...

whatever God gives il be glad to have but i want a boy i dnt mind having twin boys,dh wants either but if we have a girl i dnt think anyone will notice me in my home,u need to see ow dh treats his two yr old niece when she comes to spend sometime with us,he feeds her,bathes her,gives her all his attention, she never allows me touch her except when dh goes out n we left alone to watch cartoons on tv.


----------



## mouse_chicky

good luck to all in the tww or with AF around the corner!

welcome nicole!


So funny, you guys, yeah, you envy the babies but then remember your turn will be sweet justice. I look at my 2 year niece, look back at my loving, smiling 6 month old, and say "Don't ever change." :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

_*Shuffles slowly back into the group*_ Hi, girls. I've totally been MIA for quite a while now. DH and I went through some funky stuff re:TTC over the past month or so. Details in my journal for anyone who wants to know.

The real news is... DH said we could start trying whenever I was ready. :yipee: So can I come back now? :blush:

I've missed my AA girls. :friends: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> _*Shuffles slowly back into the group*_ Hi, girls. I've totally been MIA for quite a while now. DH and I went through some funky stuff re:TTC over the past month or so. Details in my journal for anyone who wants to know.
> 
> The real news is... DH said we could start trying whenever I was ready. :yipee: So can I come back now? :blush:
> 
> I've missed my AA girls. :friends: :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> It's funny babyb I'm just SO happy for you and I'm not even jealous, just excited! But I'm so upset about my friend! :haha:

Maybe because I'm not having a girl, yet. :winkwink: :haha:

Thank you btw!


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> _*Shuffles slowly back into the group*_ Hi, girls. I've totally been MIA for quite a while now. DH and I went through some funky stuff re:TTC over the past month or so. Details in my journal for anyone who wants to know.
> 
> The real news is... DH said we could start trying whenever I was ready. :yipee: So can I come back now? :blush:
> 
> I've missed my AA girls. :friends: :hugs:

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> _*Shuffles slowly back into the group*_ Hi, girls. I've totally been MIA for quite a while now. DH and I went through some funky stuff re:TTC over the past month or so. Details in my journal for anyone who wants to know.
> 
> The real news is... DH said we could start trying whenever I was ready. :yipee: So can I come back now? :blush:
> 
> I've missed my AA girls. :friends: :hugs:
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> It's funny babyb I'm just SO happy for you and I'm not even jealous, just excited! But I'm so upset about my friend! :haha:
> 
> Maybe because I'm not having a girl, yet. :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Thank you btw!Click to expand...

I should keep the opportunity for hate in my heart open then :rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yay congrats on coming back hun


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> It's funny babyb I'm just SO happy for you and I'm not even jealous, just excited! But I'm so upset about my friend! :haha:
> 
> Maybe because I'm not having a girl, yet. :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Thank you btw!Click to expand...
> 
> I should keep the opportunity for hate in my heart open then :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

So I just realized I'm on CD12.... isn't this when I should start using my OPKs?


----------



## Coleey

MackMomma8 said:


> _*Shuffles slowly back into the group*_ Hi, girls. I've totally been MIA for quite a while now. DH and I went through some funky stuff re:TTC over the past month or so. Details in my journal for anyone who wants to know.
> 
> The real news is... DH said we could start trying whenever I was ready. :yipee: So can I come back now? :blush:
> 
> I've missed my AA girls. :friends: :hugs:

Welcome back!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: HM! Don't cry, lovey. Just think - we'll be properly TTCing together next month!! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.

:hugs: I'm sorry hun


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! I'm glad I have my girls. :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls :wave:

Hope your all keeping okay, do we have anymore :bfp:?

Im really sorry I havent been on here that much, so much to plan for the wedding, and OH's family are causing us problems (19days before we marry) tomorrow im going up to London to Madame Tussuads and London dungeons and then on Saturday is my hen night party at home, so super busy weekend!

I Havent been thinking about NTNP/TTC since me and Oh ahd the big chat, its not really something want to think about too much. Oh is getting better and we've put things in palce to make sure OH does his bit round the house, so things are on the up. I probably wont check in until next week, but I always think about you girls! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

We miss you but I completely understand how stressful and crazy the last few weeks leading up to your wedding are. :hugs: Don't leaving us hanging for too long, tho!!


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Coleey!

It's nice to hear from you shabutie! I hope all of your wedding plans are falling into place.

MackMomma - I'm so glad that you're back, I was so happy when I read your journal!

Hakunamatata- :hugs: hun! We'll all get there together.


----------



## vaniilla

*Shabutie* I hope your day out goes well tomorrow :flower: 

I have big news!!!! we're back on for ttc!!! me and oh were talking about school fees for Rowan as thats been the only thing stopping us from ttc but we've decided that before year 1 they don't actually do any learning its just the same as any other nursery we'll be able to keep him at the childminders and the baby would be able to go to the same one so they could be together while I'm at uni :flower: :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

Yay! That's exciting!


----------



## pixie23

September is going to be such a big month for the Acorns! I found out today that DH and I *will* be living together in September. As of right now, we should be together before I O for september! The chances will be slim, so I'm not really even thinking that conception will happen in spetember, but being with DH again means getting a chance to consistently ttc for a few months! :cloud9:


----------



## MackMomma8

Vanilla - that's great news!! Horay!!!

Pixie - you are too sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> September is going to be such a big month for the Acorns! I found out today that DH and I *will* be living together in September. As of right now, we should be together before I O for september! The chances will be slim, so I'm not really even thinking that conception will happen in spetember, but being with DH again means getting a chance to consistently ttc for a few months! :cloud9:




vaniilla said:


> *Shabutie* I hope your day out goes well tomorrow :flower:
> 
> I have big news!!!! we're back on for ttc!!! me and oh were talking about school fees for Rowan as thats been the only thing stopping us from ttc but we've decided that before year 1 they don't actually do any learning its just the same as any other nursery we'll be able to keep him at the childminders and the baby would be able to go to the same one so they could be together while I'm at uni :flower: :happydance:

Lots of exciting news today!! Yay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's great to hear from you mackmomma!

Yay for ttc, vanilla! 

I'm glad you and your oh are going to be together in September, pixie!

Shabutie, I'm happy for you that your oh is coming around with the housework. Have fun with all the pre-wedding excitement!

I hope I didn't forget anything, but I probably did. :dohh:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Coleey

vaniilla said:


> *Shabutie* I hope your day out goes well tomorrow :flower:
> 
> I have big news!!!! we're back on for ttc!!! me and oh were talking about school fees for Rowan as thats been the only thing stopping us from ttc but we've decided that before year 1 they don't actually do any learning its just the same as any other nursery we'll be able to keep him at the childminders and the baby would be able to go to the same one so they could be together while I'm at uni :flower: :happydance:

Thank you Pixie! Great news you are living together again :)

Ahh how exciting Vaniilla!!


----------



## babynewbie

Im loving all the good things going on for the acorns! :happydance: :friends:



MackMomma8 said:


> _*Shuffles slowly back into the group*_ Hi, girls. I've totally been MIA for quite a while now. DH and I went through some funky stuff re:TTC over the past month or so. Details in my journal for anyone who wants to know.
> 
> The real news is... DH said we could start trying whenever I was ready. :yipee: So can I come back now? :blush:
> 
> I've missed my AA girls. :friends: :hugs:

:yipee: weve missed you in here too :)




hakunamatata said:


> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.

:hugs::hugs: It will happen hun!



vaniilla said:


> *Shabutie* I hope your day out goes well tomorrow :flower:
> 
> I have big news!!!! we're back on for ttc!!! me and oh were talking about school fees for Rowan as thats been the only thing stopping us from ttc but we've decided that before year 1 they don't actually do any learning its just the same as any other nursery we'll be able to keep him at the childminders and the baby would be able to go to the same one so they could be together while I'm at uni :flower: :happydance:

:happydance: Thats brilliant! 




pixie23 said:


> September is going to be such a big month for the Acorns! I found out today that DH and I *will* be living together in September. As of right now, we should be together before I O for september! The chances will be slim, so I'm not really even thinking that conception will happen in spetember, but being with DH again means getting a chance to consistently ttc for a few months! :cloud9:

:happydance: Thats great news fingers crossed hun! 


I have to say all this good news has really cheered me up this morning :D im so excited for everyone! I do love my acorns :flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## anniepie

So much good news to log on to see this morning :D 

Yay for all of us Acorns, and :dust: to all...predicting lots of :bfp:s next month...

Afterall, September is really the start of Autumn...


----------



## babynewbie

Just found this....

*How to POAS - 

Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).

Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.

Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.

Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.

Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.

Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.

Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.

Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.

Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.

Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.

Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.

Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.

Step 13...Throw stick away.

Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.

Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!*

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fabian

hakunamatata said:


> So ladies I cried. Yup. Cried because I'm that disappointed about not TTC this month. And took a hot shower.

:hugs: so sorry dearie u'l be ttc before u know it.


----------



## babynewbie

And more :haha::haha:


Spoiler
You know you're TTC when...

- the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation

- you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts

- every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation

- it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.

- you schedule your social events around your ovulation day

- if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards

- you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww

- your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"

- you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)

- you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.

- you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.

- you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs

- your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.

- you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes

- the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!

- you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink

- you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..

- you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!

- you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life

- you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie said:


> Just found this....
> 
> *How to POAS -
> 
> Step 1...Pee on the stick. (must be sure to hold it under urine stream for a heartbeat longer than recommended just to be sure).
> 
> Step 2...Stare at stick while you continue peeing. Feel heart jump when urine passes over the spot where the line would be and it hitches for a second, then gets a dark line...then keeps going, taking your dark line with it to the test window.
> 
> Step 3...Place on bathroom counter. Pretend not to stare at it. Let's try to give yourself busy work to keep from looking at it. In fact, your toilet now gets cleaned once per day.
> 
> Step 4...Tell yourself you are expecting a BFN. Then start to mist up when you see that it is, in fact, a BFN. Stare at the blank spot for a full minute before picking it up.
> 
> Step 5...First, go to window and check it under day light.
> 
> Step 6...Now, stand on toilet to be closer to light in ceiling. Check strip.
> 
> Step 7...Close one eye. Squint other eye.
> 
> Step 8...Turn on several lamps around house. Hold strip under lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 9...Hold strip OVER lamp. Check strip.
> 
> Step 10...Hold strip in front of lamp so light shines THROUGH strip, just in case.
> 
> Step 11...Pull stick apart. Hesitate for a heartbeat when you realize you are holding the still wet "wick" in one hand, then continue the destruction.
> 
> Step 12...Repeat Steps 5-9.
> 
> Step 13...Throw stick away.
> 
> Step 14...Pick stick back up out of trash.
> 
> Step 15...Repeat Steps 13 and 14 the rest of the day!*
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That is me all over (although i've not yet taken one appart...yet...I just hide it in a drawer and go back to it all day, even though I'm not meant to read it after 10 mins!!)


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie said:


> And more :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> - you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.
> 
> - you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life

All those are soooo true too, but the two I've quoted above- I saw a GORGEOUS fitted coat I really wanted, and OH loved too...but I wouldn't buy it in case I got pregnant straight away and wouldn't be able to wear it...but in reality, I'll at least be able to wear it until xmas...perhaps longer...OK, I'm gonna go shopping :D

And I called my OH "OH" to my sister the other day and she was :saywhat::saywhat:

:rofl:


----------



## babynewbie

:haha: i love them theyre all so true for me, especially planning things arounds ovulating/testing/being pregnant :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

:rofl: thats made my morning :rofl:

I have some ebay cheapies that are supposed to arriving between 7 - 14 working days, its been 9 working days already so I hope they arrive soon :( On their tracking website it says 

15/08/2011:	Sent off from HongKong post office


I hope that doesn't mean 14 working days from the 15th!!!! there is no way in hell I'll be able to wait that long :hissy:


----------



## vaniilla

speak of the devil it just came in the post :wacko: and its a :bfn: :cry: I think thats me out this month :cry:


----------



## anniepie

Awww :hugs: When's AF due? It's not over till the witch shows...


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: thanks but it probably would have shown up by now :cry: its due in 2 - 6 days :cry:


----------



## anniepie

you never know...some ladies just don't show up for ages...even after AF has shown up. And if it's closer to 6 days when you're due, it's still pretty early... PMA PMA... and buckets of :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: vaniilla :dust:


----------



## Coleey

You never know hun, took me ages to get a positive with my son! Have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

vanilla what cd are you i am on cd28 today still bfns too but i dont feel AF is anywhere near at the moment.crazy if ya ask me... good luck hun...


----------



## vaniilla

Sw33tp3a said:


> vanilla what cd are you i am on cd28 today still bfns too but i dont feel AF is anywhere near at the moment.crazy if ya ask me... good luck hun...

I'm on CD 33, my shortest cycles are 33, my longest are 39 days so who knows, I've been feeling crampy for a couple of days, if AF is going to come I just want her to get here now so I can get on with next cycle :nope:

I hope its a bfp for you hun :hugs:


I paid for a pregnancy ebay reading earlier and its same day reply so waiting to see what it says :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> So much good news to log on to see this morning :D
> 
> Yay for all of us Acorns, and :dust: to all...predicting lots of :bfp:s next month...
> 
> Afterall, September is really the start of Autumn...

Oooo I'm liking how you're thinking!! :happydance: :dust: to all my girls for our :bfp:!!!



vaniilla said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> vanilla what cd are you i am on cd28 today still bfns too but i dont feel AF is anywhere near at the moment.crazy if ya ask me... good luck hun...
> 
> I'm on CD 33, my shortest cycles are 33, my longest are 39 days so who knows, I've been feeling crampy for a couple of days, if AF is going to come I just want her to get here now so I can get on with next cycle :nope:
> 
> I hope its a bfp for you hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> I paid for a pregnancy ebay reading earlier and its same day reply so waiting to see what it says :haha:Click to expand...

Pshaw you still have like a whole week before you're out!! :hugs: Like annie said, it's not over til :witch: shows her ugly face. You might still be too early to get a BFP, even on a FRER. :hugs: 

So, girls, I'm still on :cloud9: about TTC next month!! It still seems a little surreal to me. I'm all excited and scared and nervous and you name it and that's me! :haha: 

Babynewbie, those are HILARIOUS. You made my morning. :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

vaniilla said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> vanilla what cd are you i am on cd28 today still bfns too but i dont feel AF is anywhere near at the moment.crazy if ya ask me... good luck hun...
> 
> I'm on CD 33, my shortest cycles are 33, my longest are 39 days so who knows, I've been feeling crampy for a couple of days, if AF is going to come I just want her to get here now so I can get on with next cycle :nope:
> 
> I hope its a bfp for you hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> I paid for a pregnancy ebay reading earlier and its same day reply so waiting to see what it says :haha:Click to expand...

Ohhhh what is this reading? Got me curious haha!
I'm 3 days late and no sign of AF yet, might go buy some tests tomorrow. Is it cheaper to buy online?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Fingers crossed vanilla!

One day closer to ttc/:bfp:!!!



CD7 for me; pretty sure AF's over. I'm looking forward to bding au natural tonight. ;) No where near ovulation but practice makes perfect. :rofl: I guess I'll start opk on cd10. Would that be about right? My cycle is usually long but I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## MackMomma8

I think starting OPKs anywhere from CD10-12 works well, unless you know you ov earlier than that. :)


----------



## vaniilla

Coleey said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> vanilla what cd are you i am on cd28 today still bfns too but i dont feel AF is anywhere near at the moment.crazy if ya ask me... good luck hun...
> 
> I'm on CD 33, my shortest cycles are 33, my longest are 39 days so who knows, I've been feeling crampy for a couple of days, if AF is going to come I just want her to get here now so I can get on with next cycle :nope:
> 
> I hope its a bfp for you hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> I paid for a pregnancy ebay reading earlier and its same day reply so waiting to see what it says :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhh what is this reading? Got me curious haha!
> I'm 3 days late and no sign of AF yet, might go buy some tests tomorrow. Is it cheaper to buy online?Click to expand...

Its this lady I found on ebay, its a reading for £3 and its supposed to tell you when you'll get pregnant, how labour will go and the birth weight, probably nonsense but fun especially if AF is just around the corner :flower: 

I always buy pregnancy tests online, look at how cheap you can get them for!
ebay tests

I've got my fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:

I ordered 5opks for next cycle no idea if that will be enough, never used them before either :wacko: I've used up all my money for the week so thats all I could get :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> So much good news to log on to see this morning :D
> 
> Yay for all of us Acorns, and :dust: to all...predicting lots of :bfp:s next month...
> 
> Afterall, September is really the start of Autumn...
> 
> Oooo I'm liking how you're thinking!! :happydance: :dust: to all my girls for our :bfp:!!!
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> vanilla what cd are you i am on cd28 today still bfns too but i dont feel AF is anywhere near at the moment.crazy if ya ask me... good luck hun...Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD 33, my shortest cycles are 33, my longest are 39 days so who knows, I've been feeling crampy for a couple of days, if AF is going to come I just want her to get here now so I can get on with next cycle :nope:
> 
> I hope its a bfp for you hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> I paid for a pregnancy ebay reading earlier and its same day reply so waiting to see what it says :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Pshaw you still have like a whole week before you're out!! :hugs: Like annie said, it's not over til :witch: shows her ugly face. You might still be too early to get a BFP, even on a FRER. :hugs:
> 
> So, girls, I'm still on :cloud9: about TTC next month!! It still seems a little surreal to me. I'm all excited and scared and nervous and you name it and that's me! :haha:
> 
> Babynewbie, those are HILARIOUS. You made my morning. :hugs:Click to expand...

really exited we'll all be ttc together :drunk:


----------



## vaniilla

here is my reading for anyone interested :flower:

*
I am seeing a wee girl for you. She's very bonnie. 

I feel she will be conceived in late December.

I feel this will be a sense of completion for you. I feel that you will also be very proud. 

She will weigh approximately 8lb and will be very noisy *


----------



## hakunamatata

I get Wondfo. They're super cheap.


----------



## hakunamatata

Cd13, negative OPK again, wondering when the heck I do O.


----------



## Fabian

@ vanilla i pray its me,but i really want a bfp before Dec. Thanks seer.


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> Cd13, negative OPK again, wondering when the heck I do O.

I didn't get my stupid +opk until CD21! I was ready to cry and scream on CD20. 

Any idea how long your cycles are normally-ish? Or is that 27 days in your ticker correct? If it is, you should be O'ing any day now.. maybe just have a shorter than 14-day LP. :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Cd13, negative OPK again, wondering when the heck I do O.
> 
> I didn't get my stupid +opk until CD21! I was ready to cry and scream on CD20.
> 
> Any idea how long your cycles are normally-ish? Or is that 27 days in your ticker correct? If it is, you should be O'ing any day now.. maybe just have a shorter than 14-day LP. :thumbup:Click to expand...

And don't fret it your LP is shorter than 14 days - my bible tells me as long as your LP is 10 days or more you are fine and implantation can occur. :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup I'm pretty consistent with a 26/27day cycle.

I've gotta O soon, I'm super horny!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

:rofl: That's always a sign that ov's coming for me!! :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah u know the co-worker who reminds me of DH? Well I keep bumping into him and it's driving me nuts! :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm pretty sure I'm going to start humping office chairs.


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to start humping office chairs.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, those lucky office chairs... :rofl:

So I keep adding knit/crochet projects to my list... all of it baby stuff. :cloud9: Must finish scarf on needles first... then I can start making stuff for my future LO!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

hakunamatata said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to start humping office chairs.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




MackMomma8 said:


> Oh, those lucky office chairs... :rofl:
> 
> So I keep adding knit/crochet projects to my list... all of it baby stuff. :cloud9: Must finish scarf on needles first... then I can start making stuff for my future LO!! :happydance: :cloud9:

I'm not allowing myself to start making anything new (knitting wise) until I finish my cardigan. about half way there, but has taken me 2 yrs to get there!! I'm itching to make baby stuff!! The good news is I've done my 3sets of curtains so am good to go on the sewing baby stuff :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Annie, are you on Ravelry? Um, if not, you should be. My username there is the same as on here - find me!! We can be knitting buddies too! :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

hakunamatata said:


> Yeah u know the co-worker who reminds me of DH? Well I keep bumping into him and it's driving me nuts! :wacko:




hakunamatata said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to start humping office chairs.

:rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

Babynewbie, that was hilarious!

HM... :haha:

I'm still having a lot of pressure down there... but trying to refrain from testing as it is way too early. But I bought ic and in part I want to use one and see a BFN just so that if I see a BFP I will believe it more. Does that make sense?

Anyways.... we are having a party here tonight (for my b-day) and I have to clean the house. I got home, my DH had already prepped and cleaned almost everything, and now he is out walking the dog... and my gift is sitting on my dresser and I want to wait till he gets back... but I also want to open it!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend, for anyone currently testing lots of :dust: I will start poas daily on Tuesday! :)


----------



## vaniilla

*trgirl308* I hope you have a great birthday party! that and Happy Birthday!!!!!! :hugs:


I keep getting af cramps, I just wish af would hurry up and get it over done with :(


----------



## MackMomma8

Happy Birthday, trgirl!! :happydance: :cake:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for posting babynewbie! The last cycle that I thought I may have been pg I literally broke the tests apart and crossed my eyes lol! Desperate much!

Happy Birthday trgirl!


----------



## pixie23

I had such an odd dream last night. In my dream I found out that I was pg... with triplets - identical boys and a girl. It was one of those dreams that seems so real that you don't even know you're dreaming. I woke up a bit startled.


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy Birthday TR girl!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:cake:


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> Annie, are you on Ravelry? Um, if not, you should be. My username there is the same as on here - find me!! We can be knitting buddies too! :haha:

Oohhh I should add you on there too. I haven't logged in in a super long time.

I did some knitting tonight! Worked on my little blanket!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hk that sounds very cute


----------



## hakunamatata

When I make some progress I'll post pics and show you all :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy birthday trgirl!!!

What a neat dream pixie! Could you imagine?


----------



## pixie23

It just seemed so real. I can't imagine the kind of stress, but they joy would be overwhelming.


----------



## pixie23

I felt the desire to take an opk, so I did for the first time. If you're interested, please check it out in my journal and let me know what ya think!


----------



## Coleey

Happy Birthday Trgirl!
:hugs: Vaniilla. 

I really wish I could knit! An aunt of my OH made some super cute booties, mittens, hats and a blanket for Alex when he was born. Must show pictures when you're done hun!


----------



## babynewbie

Happy birthday trgirl hope you had a great party :D


----------



## trgirl308

Thank you ladies! I had an awesome night, 25 ppl came over. We had veryone bring food and we provided al the leftover dent from the wedding. It was a lot of fun. And my awesome DH ran around all night so I wouldn't have to do anything... best birthday ever!

Pixi that is a crazy dream, I don't know what I would do if I had triplets! 

I poas on one of my ic last night, of course it was bfn, but it was fun anyways... and we'll see how next week goes!


----------



## hakunamatata

Fun!!!

POAS, another negative OPK, plus no other ewcm since day 11... still trying to pinpoint when I O and pretty much failing.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and my ticker says today is O Day but I don't know how accurate that is being that I just got a negative OPK.


----------



## music81

Happy Birthday trgirl!

Hey all ladies!........hope you're all doing well!....not been on here for a few weeks...i needed a break from thinking about ttc!..was getting a bit obsessed!!.....now its my 1st day of tww, really gonna try and not symptom spot this month cause it's such a disappointment when its a BFN!!

good luck to those ttc/in tww! :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey music81! Good luck ttc and trying not to symptom spot. ;) It's hard not to. 

Is this your first month using opk, HK? Your in the boat I'm going to be in next week. Trying to decipher O. I hope it's positive for you soon.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup I've never used OPK's before so I'm kind of like "HUH?" :shrug:

Just faint lines so far.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey girls! :wave: I'm on our mini-vacation still but came on to say hi to everyone!!! Trying to catch up but so many pages to go through!!! I did catch something about HK humping office chairs... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Hope all is well with everyone!!! We keep seeing families with LO's and DH and I keep saying "that'll be us next year hopefully" :yipee:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

And now I've read we have a new member!!! Welcome! :flower:

And that Vaniila and MackMomma will both be TTC with us! Oh this is great girls! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've missed so much! :( Got around 40 pages to read but will have to do that later when I get home! :haha: Any big news I should know immediately??!! Any :bfp:, anything? 
:hi: to all the new members (cos I'm sure there must be some with a wonderful group like ours!) and :hugs: to all my buddies! Trying to be here more often but work is nutsy right now! Roll on september I say!


----------



## Fabian

Hello ladies op everyone is having a great [email protected] pixie that is one strange dream u had thr,did u wish it comes true?remember ladies that i posted that today the 23rd nd 25th of this month are my possible days of ovulation after been u.s by my gyno dh just informed me that he has to get back to work tomorrow which is out of town, to come back after two weeks,the dish i was holding almost fell from my hands when he told me. I was thinkin this could be my month but now i don't know what to think.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Hi, huns, havent been on her as much past few days... still awaiting to test again tuesday i tell ya tuesday... :) i will be 3 days late or so by then. you can read the rest in my journal and see my bbt chart..would like thoughts on that as well..

Hi to all new members welcome to a blessed and very lovely group of woman. 
and are there anymore bfp's? congrats if so..
HK i hope u get your surge soon hun... keep at either way at home becouse those test arent 100% reliable. sending love to all ladies...


----------



## hakunamatata

I got my surge today woot!!


----------



## vaniilla

well, tested just a few minutes ago and bfn again so waiting for af now :( :( 

hop everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww sorry about the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay for the surge HK! :D

Sorry about the BFN vaniilla hun :hugs:


----------



## purplerat

Heeeeeey Acorns. how are we doing?

My AF finally turned up on the 11th ( a week late) so finally we can start to TTC!!!! According to the babycentre website I am due to Ovulate anytime from 22nd to 27th of this month, so I think we will be DTD every day lol. I'll be letting nature take its course :p


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya HK go get your husband and get bisy!!!!


----------



## LaurGil

I think I'm out this month have started to stain like light pink with cramps & headache so AF must be visiting early I feel like crying :(


----------



## babyb54

Omgosh I have wasted this entire weekend! I've been too exhausted to do...anything! lol. I got about 10 hours of sleep Friday night, and still took a 3 hour nap yesterday. Then I slept 11 hours last night and still couldn't muster the energy to do anything but lie around in bed today! :dohh: Yay for symptoms getting stronger, but dang. lol.

Anyways - good luck to all the TTC acorns (HK yay to your surge! Hope you've been getting in a lot of bd'ing!)! Sorry to those who the witch got, but onward to a new cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> I got my surge today woot!!

OMG me too!! I actually came on this thread to tell the girls lol I was so excited my OPKs work!! :happydance: Goodbye BBT!! How dark was your line? Mine was TWICE as dark as the control line! :cloud9:

So I'm currently lounging in a bubble bath while DH plays his game. Ahhhhh....


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: laurgil you aren't out until the witch shows!! :hugs:

Babyb, welcome to first tri!! :haha: betcha wish you wouldn't have wished for symptoms now, huh? :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I got my surge today woot!!
> 
> OMG me too!! I actually came on this thread to tell the girls lol I was so excited my OPKs work!! :happydance: Goodbye BBT!! How dark was your line? Mine was TWICE as dark as the control line! :cloud9:
> 
> So I'm currently lounging in a bubble bath while DH plays his game. Ahhhhh....Click to expand...

Yeah it looks like we are pretty in sync!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay for surges! 

Sorry vanilla and laurgil about AF. 

Babyb54, rest! This is your first so you get the luxury to sleep and sleep some more. Enjoy!


----------



## pixie23

Welcome back Gibbo! That's a lot of catching up to do!

Sorry your dh will be away fabian :hugs:

:hugs: LaurGil


----------



## vaniilla

no af here or cramps so not sure whats going on, I got a v faint line on a cheapie but way too faint for it to be anything, grrrr I'm going to wait another 2/3 days and test again if AF hasn't arrived by then :flower:

good luck to everyone :hugs: :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

purplerat said:


> Heeeeeey Acorns. how are we doing?
> 
> My AF finally turned up on the 11th ( a week late) so finally we can start to TTC!!!! According to the babycentre website I am due to Ovulate anytime from 22nd to 27th of this month, so I think we will be DTD every day lol. I'll be letting nature take its course :p

Yay! Lots of :dust: to you!




LaurGil said:


> I think I'm out this month have started to stain like light pink with cramps & headache so AF must be visiting early I feel like crying :(

:hugs: Its not over yet hun x




babyb54 said:


> Omgosh I have wasted this entire weekend! I've been too exhausted to do...anything! lol. I got about 10 hours of sleep Friday night, and still took a 3 hour nap yesterday. Then I slept 11 hours last night and still couldn't muster the energy to do anything but lie around in bed today! :dohh: Yay for symptoms getting stronger, but dang. lol.
> 
> Anyways - good luck to all the TTC acorns (HK yay to your surge! Hope you've been getting in a lot of bd'ing!)! Sorry to those who the witch got, but onward to a new cycle! :thumbup:

The tiredness is a killer! Best thing you can do is just sleep whenever you need it/can :)




MackMomma8 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I got my surge today woot!!
> 
> OMG me too!! I actually came on this thread to tell the girls lol I was so excited my OPKs work!! :happydance: Goodbye BBT!! How dark was your line? Mine was TWICE as dark as the control line! :cloud9:
> 
> So I'm currently lounging in a bubble bath while DH plays his game. Ahhhhh....Click to expand...

:happydance: :dust:




vaniilla said:


> no af here or cramps so not sure whats going on, I got a v faint line on a cheapie but way too faint for it to be anything, grrrr I'm going to wait another 2/3 days and test again if AF hasn't arrived by then :flower:
> 
> good luck to everyone :hugs: :flower:

:hugs: Can you not see your doctor and say your really confused and youve had a faint line, and they might do you a blood test?! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Fingers Crossed Vaniilla :dust:

Thankyou for my message :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Fingers Crossed Vaniilla :dust:
> 
> Thankyou for my message :hugs:

thanks hun :flower: hope you're okay :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> no af here or cramps so not sure whats going on, I got a v faint line on a cheapie but way too faint for it to be anything, grrrr I'm going to wait another 2/3 days and test again if AF hasn't arrived by then :flower:
> 
> good luck to everyone :hugs: :flower:

Sorry about your first test being a :bfn: hun, but this second may be a good sign...PMA PMA and :dust: I've had a feeling about you this month, and sure you're going to be getting a :bfp: hoping I'm right. And you're not out until the :witch: shows....


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> no af here or cramps so not sure whats going on, I got a v faint line on a cheapie but way too faint for it to be anything, grrrr I'm going to wait another 2/3 days and test again if AF hasn't arrived by then :flower:
> 
> good luck to everyone :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Sorry about your first test being a :bfn: hun, but this second may be a good sign...PMA PMA and :dust: I've had a feeling about you this month, and sure you're going to be getting a :bfp: hoping I'm right. And you're not out until the :witch: shows....Click to expand...

thanks hun thats cheered me up :hugs: I hope we both get our bfp's this month :flower:


----------



## anniepie

hakunamatata said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Annie, are you on Ravelry? Um, if not, you should be. My username there is the same as on here - find me!! We can be knitting buddies too! :haha:
> 
> Oohhh I should add you on there too. I haven't logged in in a super long time.
> 
> I did some knitting tonight! Worked on my little blanket!Click to expand...

I joined (took some time!):happydance:

HM- what's your username on there- same as here? Someone already had my username so I had to add 106 to the end...


----------



## vaniilla

I'm going to go mad :wacko: I wish I just knew! lol we need a magic wand, a simple yes you're pregnant or no you're not pregnant would do :( I hate not knowing! I've run out of all 12 tests grrrr and the shop is a 20 minute walk away :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:wohoo: finally caught up :haha: I'm gasping after all that exertion!


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Annie, are you on Ravelry? Um, if not, you should be. My username there is the same as on here - find me!! We can be knitting buddies too! :haha:
> 
> Oohhh I should add you on there too. I haven't logged in in a super long time.
> 
> I did some knitting tonight! Worked on my little blanket!Click to expand...
> 
> I joined (took some time!):happydance:
> 
> HM- what's your username on there- same as here? Someone already had my username so I had to add 106 to the end...Click to expand...

Yay!! Rav buddies!! :yipee: I'm thinking I should start an AA Rav group so those of us that knit/crochet can do knit- and crochet-alongs together to make things for baby. :baby: What do you think, ladies? Oh, and for any of you that haven't discovered the wonderful world of fiber arts yet, we could teach you. :blush:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Annie, are you on Ravelry? Um, if not, you should be. My username there is the same as on here - find me!! We can be knitting buddies too! :haha:
> 
> Oohhh I should add you on there too. I haven't logged in in a super long time.
> 
> I did some knitting tonight! Worked on my little blanket!Click to expand...
> 
> I joined (took some time!):happydance:
> 
> HM- what's your username on there- same as here? Someone already had my username so I had to add 106 to the end...Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! Rav buddies!! :yipee: I'm thinking I should start an AA Rav group so those of us that knit/crochet can do knit- and crochet-alongs together to make things for baby. :baby: What do you think, ladies? Oh, and for any of you that haven't discovered the wonderful world of fiber arts yet, we could teach you. :blush:Click to expand...

that sounds like a great plan! I can't crochet although I realllyyyyyyy want to learn but I can knit a little :flower:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Annie, are you on Ravelry? Um, if not, you should be. My username there is the same as on here - find me!! We can be knitting buddies too! :haha:
> 
> Oohhh I should add you on there too. I haven't logged in in a super long time.
> 
> I did some knitting tonight! Worked on my little blanket!Click to expand...
> 
> I joined (took some time!):happydance:
> 
> HM- what's your username on there- same as here? Someone already had my username so I had to add 106 to the end...Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! Rav buddies!! :yipee: I'm thinking I should start an AA Rav group so those of us that knit/crochet can do knit- and crochet-alongs together to make things for baby. :baby: What do you think, ladies? Oh, and for any of you that haven't discovered the wonderful world of fiber arts yet, we could teach you. :blush:Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking a few months back, but didn't know where to put it...


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Annie, are you on Ravelry? Um, if not, you should be. My username there is the same as on here - find me!! We can be knitting buddies too! :haha:
> 
> Oohhh I should add you on there too. I haven't logged in in a super long time.
> 
> I did some knitting tonight! Worked on my little blanket!Click to expand...
> 
> I joined (took some time!):happydance:
> 
> HM- what's your username on there- same as here? Someone already had my username so I had to add 106 to the end...Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! Rav buddies!! :yipee: I'm thinking I should start an AA Rav group so those of us that knit/crochet can do knit- and crochet-alongs together to make things for baby. :baby: What do you think, ladies? Oh, and for any of you that haven't discovered the wonderful world of fiber arts yet, we could teach you. :blush:Click to expand...

Oh, and turns out my sister's a member of Rav too...I sent her a mail to recommend she join, and she said I've been a member for years...gee...thanks for sharing that one with me :haha: She's a knitting goddess...and now has turned her hand to crochet and has really got that too...you may remember that cute bag she crochet'd me...


----------



## MackMomma8

I'll set up a Rav group later on this afternoon when I have a bit more time. :thumbup: I've crocheted for years, but just took up knitting a few months ago - I love it just as much now that I've learned to loosen up and not hold the needles in a death grip.


----------



## anniepie

This cardigan I'm knitting if the first bit of knitting I've done in about 20 years! I used to find it frustrating when I was young as I'm slow, and I used to grow out of the garment before I finished it :dohh: obviously I don't have that problem now...plus, I'm heaps faster!


----------



## vaniilla

well there's my magic wand! AF is pretty much here, a part of me is sad and the other is really relieved because with the next cycle the earliest due date is June so I'll have finished my college course :flower: I'd really love a summer baby! 

looking forward to the knitting group :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'm no good at knitting, never had the patience really but what's crochet like? Is it easy?


----------



## MackMomma8

I've been dreaming about a June baby ever since I knew we were going to start TTC in Sept. DH's birthday is June 14th, and I would just LOVE to give him the best :baby: birthday :baby: pressie :baby: EVER!! :baby::blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> I've been dreaming about a June baby ever since I knew we were going to start TTC in Sept. DH's birthday is June 14th, and I would just LOVE to give him the best :baby: birthday :baby: pressie :baby: EVER!! :baby::blue::pink::yellow:

It'll either be the best or the worst..."YOU DID THIS TO ME YOU [email protected]!!!" :rofl:

Seriously tho- it'd be v special...


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> well there's my magic wand! AF is pretty much here, a part of me is sad and the other is really relieved because with the next cycle the earliest due date is June so I'll have finished my college course :flower: I'd really love a summer baby!
> 
> looking forward to the knitting group :happydance:

Im sorry Vaniilla ...i was so sure other would be your month. :hug:

Next month for you then :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I'm no good at knitting, never had the patience really but what's crochet like? Is it easy?

We should include sewing in the group too-ive some fab nursery things I'll be doing when i get my bfp ...


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I'm no good at knitting, never had the patience really but what's crochet like? Is it easy?

Crochet is MUCH easier than knitting, IMO. Just a series of slip knots and loops. Join Ravelry with us, Gibbo!! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

https://www.ravelry.com/groups/autumn-acorns

You'll have to create a Ravelry account to become a member. Oooo I'm excited about this!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I may mosey on over... right now! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Done! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Hey Gibster - think I could talk you into making the banner/avatar for our Rav group? Pretty please? :kiss:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Of course! What sort of thing do you think?


----------



## vaniilla

I've joined toooooo :wohoo:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, I was thinking something with a fall theme - and babies, of course. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Ohh I should join! My baby blanket is coming out really nice.


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry to hear about AF Vaniilla :hugs:


----------



## littleunit

MackMomma8 said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/autumn-acorns
> 
> You'll have to create a Ravelry account to become a member. Oooo I'm excited about this!! :happydance:

I love this idea! :happydance: I've recently taken up knitting, crocheting and sewing... but I'm not very good about following through on the projects I start so hopefully this will give me the push I need :thumbup:

AFM... a bit down lately :cry: Was so looking forward to trying in Sept but it looks like it will be on hold for a few months. I head back to school in a few weeks and it looks like we won't be able to meet up at the right time over the next few months as OH will be away with work. Trying to look at the positive, though, and it's probably better that I'm not 8 months pregnant when I'm writing my board exams next May...:cry:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

when trying to keep my mind off of the tww.. it helps to do crafts..


i have doing some of these yarn wrapped wreaths lately they turn out so cute and really inexpensive. https://www.etsy.com/search?includes[]=tags&q=yarn+wrapped+wreath these are some ideas. you just wrap yarn around it in what ever pattern you like and then cut fabric to make roses. then hot glue them were you wish very cute and can make different holiday ones add buttons or embellishments...


----------



## MackMomma8

Oooo sweetpea I'm and Etsy addict. :haha: I could spend entire paychecks there, no problem.


----------



## babyb54

I LOVE Etsy! I went a little nuts there for the wedding.. and I've already favorited tons for the nursery, too. ;) (What's worse - I did most of that favoriting before my BFP, hehe).


----------



## vaniilla

I love etsy too :cloud9: I've got so many things on there I want! I could happily buy everything on there lol


----------



## babyb54

I mean, seriously: 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/62294326/custom-baby-birth-print
https://www.etsy.com/listing/71688799/demetrio-the-elephant-handmade-in-italy
https://www.etsy.com/listing/76791544/magnetic-board-vintage-pink-and-white

How stinking cute are these things!


----------



## littleunit

babyb54 said:


> I mean, seriously:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/62294326/custom-baby-birth-print
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/71688799/demetrio-the-elephant-handmade-in-italy
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/76791544/magnetic-board-vintage-pink-and-white
> 
> How stinking cute are these things!

I love the magnetic board! Something like that would be really easy to make :thumbup: ... and how cute is the little elephant!?!


----------



## MackMomma8

littleunit - come join our rav group!! I'm gonna start some make-alongs and maybe even a contest, or a swap! :happydance: The more the merrier!!

STOP IT babyb!! :haha: My paycheck that I get tomorrow is already gone - I don't need to see that stuff! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

littleunit said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> I mean, seriously:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/62294326/custom-baby-birth-print
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/71688799/demetrio-the-elephant-handmade-in-italy
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/76791544/magnetic-board-vintage-pink-and-white
> 
> How stinking cute are these things!
> 
> I love the magnetic board! Something like that would be really easy to make :thumbup: ... and how cute is the little elephant!?!Click to expand...

I know it. :thumbup: Sometimes Etsy is just a really great diy idea finder, haha. ;)


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> STOP IT babyb!! :haha: My paycheck that I get tomorrow is already gone - I don't need to see that stuff! :rofl: :hugs:

You're welcome. :D


----------



## Coleey

Naughty, naughty ladies!! You've made me an Etsy addict! :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> I mean, seriously:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/62294326/custom-baby-birth-print
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/71688799/demetrio-the-elephant-handmade-in-italy
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/76791544/magnetic-board-vintage-pink-and-white
> 
> How stinking cute are these things!

i love all of them very cute...
im curently making a fall wreath... for my front door..lol


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MackMomma8 said:


> littleunit - come join our rav group!! I'm gonna start some make-alongs and maybe even a contest, or a swap! :happydance: The more the merrier!!
> 
> STOP IT babyb!! :haha: My paycheck that I get tomorrow is already gone - I don't need to see that stuff! :rofl: :hugs:

i will join


----------



## vaniilla

there are on my baby girl must have list :haha:

https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.253591475.jpg 
https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.248866091.jpg
https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.174688583.jpg
https://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.137653587.jpg
https://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_570xN.184003020.jpg
https://ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.239492166.jpg

I could link all day :haha: but I have to go to the shop and oh is going to kill me if I don't get up!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i love those soooo cute... your little sweetcherryshower will be so adorable in those cherry bootys


----------



## MackMomma8

vanilla - you could make those little booties!!


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> vanilla - you could make those little booties!!

I wish I knew how :(


----------



## MackMomma8

Ohh, you're gonna learn in my Rav group!! I'm determined to teach everyone of you how to crochet. :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry about AF Vanilla. :dust: for next cycle. those pics are super cute!!!!

I wish I had more time to knit, but as it I am having a hard time getting everything done. I have a very detailed crosstitch that is currently doing nothing...

And... super broody, didn't get the job and tww is killing me right now!


----------



## hakunamatata

Vaniilla - so cute!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm on Ravelry now. Guess what. My name is HakunaMatata on there. :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

trgirl308 said:


> Sorry about AF Vanilla. :dust: for next cycle. those pics are super cute!!!!
> 
> I wish I had more time to knit, but as it I am having a hard time getting everything done. I have a very detailed crosstitch that is currently doing nothing...
> 
> And... super broody, didn't get the job and tww is killing me right now!

sorry to hear that you didn't get the job :hugs: 



hakunamatata said:


> I'm on Ravelry now. Guess what. My name is HakunaMatata on there. :haha:

mine is super secretive :ninja::haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

MM's favorite curse words: "I don't curse, damnit!"

:rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

I actually rarely curse. :blush: My grandmother once told me that people curse because they don't have the vocabulary to express themselves otherwise, and I was too smart for that. :cloud9: Love that old Southern biddy. :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry you didn't get your job, trgirl. :hugs:

I hope you and your oh can be together soon, little unit.


So girls, I'm new to this, I took an opk, waited what I thought was 5 minutes and nothing but several hours later, a line showed; not as dark as the test line but clearly visible. (although my stupid camera wouldn't focus properly on it.) So, is it normal for the line to show up later as a false positive or maybe I didn't wait long enough? I'm using the wondflo--thingys.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Btw, I'm jealous of all yall. I can't knit or sew or anything nor do I have time to learn. :haha: Barely time to check on here. ;)


----------



## babyb54

An opk isn't like a pregnancy test..a faint line is still a negative. The test line needs to be as dark as the control line.. So keep POAS! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

^^WSS. As dark or darker than the test line. :thumbup:


----------



## Steve M

Ya I think that name would work well!


----------



## Steve M

It might be a good idea to purchase a mames book!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks girls. I had no idea. So I bded last night for nothing. :rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

:haha:


----------



## anniepie

Hey ladies...first cycle of TTC, and had :sex: yesterday morning with OH for fun as I'm not expecting to O for another 10 days or so...but been getting loads of EWCM today. The only thing is, TMI alert it's really creamy in colour- but it's definitely got that EWCM quality about it. Anyone else had this?? It's not thrush or anything (I'm pretty sure), and I wouldn't normally expect to see it like this from OH's contribution so long after...any ideas... you think it's proper EWCM??


----------



## MackMomma8

I've had EWCM like that before around o time. :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> I've had EWCM like that before around o time. :shrug:

me too :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Oooh, thanks ladies...must get :sex:-ing then...


----------



## MackMomma8

Sorry, annie, didn't mean to be so vague earlier... I was on my iPod thinking DH was in the shower and he wasn't! :dohh:

Anyway, I've had all kinds of CM around O time. Textbook ewcm, ewcm with streaks of creamy or yellow-ish... I've even had a month or two where I know I O'd (from temping) but got no CM at all! :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> Sorry, annie, didn't mean to be so vague earlier... I was on my iPod thinking DH was in the shower and he wasn't! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I've had all kinds of CM around O time. Textbook ewcm, ewcm with streaks of creamy or yellow-ish... I've even had a month or two where I know I O'd (from temping) but got no CM at all! :shrug:

Thanks hun...this is my first time with CM like this...and (TMI) there's a load of it too...I've also been taking EPO the last few weeks which is meant to help with the amount/quality of EWCM, so wonder if that's having an impact... :shrug:

Guess I'll find out in the next few days, anyway... I'm in 2 minds about if I want it to be O on it's way- it it is its great as OH and I have made a start at BD, but if it is, I don't know I'll have much chance between now and then to have more...and if I don't catch I'll have :witch: during my hols :( If I do catch, then I'll poss be pg on my hols...hmmm


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> Sorry, annie, didn't mean to be so vague earlier... I was on my iPod thinking DH was in the shower and he wasn't! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I've had all kinds of CM around O time. Textbook ewcm, ewcm with streaks of creamy or yellow-ish... I've even had a month or two where I know I O'd (from temping) but got no CM at all! :shrug:

Mine is always different, I think the main thing is that its stretchy :flower:

OFF TOPIC : I left a question on the crocheting page :flower:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, annie, didn't mean to be so vague earlier... I was on my iPod thinking DH was in the shower and he wasn't! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I've had all kinds of CM around O time. Textbook ewcm, ewcm with streaks of creamy or yellow-ish... I've even had a month or two where I know I O'd (from temping) but got no CM at all! :shrug:
> 
> Mine is always different, I think the main thing is that its stretchy :flower:
> 
> OFF TOPIC : I left a question on the crocheting page :flower:Click to expand...

Mine's definitely stretchy...

:coffee::ninja::paper: *goes off to check out crochet page* (almost forgot about that today, been so caught up in my own EWCM :rofl: )


----------



## MackMomma8

Vanilla - replyed :)

I read somewhere that it's not so much what kind of CM it is, because ANY CM can really be considered "fertile". It's just that EWCM is the MOST fertile.


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, annie, didn't mean to be so vague earlier... I was on my iPod thinking DH was in the shower and he wasn't! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I've had all kinds of CM around O time. Textbook ewcm, ewcm with streaks of creamy or yellow-ish... I've even had a month or two where I know I O'd (from temping) but got no CM at all! :shrug:
> 
> Mine is always different, I think the main thing is that its stretchy :flower:
> 
> OFF TOPIC : I left a question on the crocheting page :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's definitely stretchy...
> 
> :coffee::ninja::paper: *goes off to check out crochet page* (almost forgot about that today, been so caught up in my own EWCM :rofl: )Click to expand...

I read that as "off to check the crotch page" there for a minute :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, annie, didn't mean to be so vague earlier... I was on my iPod thinking DH was in the shower and he wasn't! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, I've had all kinds of CM around O time. Textbook ewcm, ewcm with streaks of creamy or yellow-ish... I've even had a month or two where I know I O'd (from temping) but got no CM at all! :shrug:
> 
> Mine is always different, I think the main thing is that its stretchy :flower:
> 
> OFF TOPIC : I left a question on the crocheting page :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine's definitely stretchy...
> 
> :coffee::ninja::paper: *goes off to check out crochet page* (almost forgot about that today, been so caught up in my own EWCM :rofl: )Click to expand...
> 
> I read that as "off to check the crotch page" there for a minute :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Made some banners and badges but they're not fantastic need to get some new software! They're in the photobucket account but if anyone wants to have a go, I won't be hurt :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Made some banners and badges but they're not fantastic need to get some new software! They're in the photobucket account but if anyone wants to have a go, I won't be hurt :thumbup:

Gibbo I love them both!!! :hugs: :hug: :friends: How am I supposed to decide which to use?!?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MackMomma8 said:


> Gibbo I love them both!!! :hugs: :hug: :friends: How am I supposed to decide which to use?!?

Shucks :blush:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hi ladies. :wave: I've been so busy these last few days I've forgot to post that all came bcak well with my liver ultrasound. :yipee: They checked my liver, gall bladder, pancreas, bladder, and right kidney... and all was fine! The doctor thinks the test results were due to my weight loss. He just wants me to come back in a month or so and have them checked again.

NTNP is great because it's one step closer but man the OPK's are just calling my name!!! 

DH and I are looking for a new car for me again... We can't decided what we want though. An older SUV with no car payment... or a nice shiny 2011 Mazda3 with a teeny car payment and no interest. Okay maybe I just made the car loan sound like not that big of a deal but it really is hard for us... We don't want a car payment... We hate loans... and we certainly don't do credit cards either. :dohh: It's nice to be debt free and it would be a huge (for lack of better words atm) moral sacrifice for us. But it would have a warranty and it is nice! LOL!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello ladies the evil :witch: got me im ok with it though. im not gonna dew the opks this month that made me even worse on symptom spotting im gonna do the not checking every little thing i hope i swear i wont test till after sept. 22 when my cycle is due. well gotta head out ill add more to this list later lol..
hope everyone is doing well by the way...


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMaybe - That's great news!! :yipee: Have you looked into a salvage titled car? Mine has a salvage title. It was wrecked on the front driver's side, but they had the dealership do all the repairs so I know they are solid. I got it for half of what KBB said it was worth, and I paid cash - I hate borrowing money, too. We only have one credit card because we HAVE to build DH's credit to buy a house sometime. 

Sweetpea - :hugs: Sorry about the witch getting you, but just look at it as a bright new cycle, brigth new month!!


----------



## vaniilla

https://image.blingee.com/images18/content/output/000/000/000/779/735176918_846504.gif?6 I made this for our crocheting page on RAV :) 

how do I see the banners and badges?


----------



## vaniilla

Sw33tp3a said:


> hello ladies the evil :witch: got me im ok with it though. im not gonna dew the opks this month that made me even worse on symptom spotting im gonna do the not checking every little thing i hope i swear i wont test till after sept. 22 when my cycle is due. well gotta head out ill add more to this list later lol..
> hope everyone is doing well by the way...

Sorry to hear the evil witch got you :hugs: 



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hi ladies. :wave: I've been so busy these last few days I've forgot to post that all came bcak well with my liver ultrasound. :yipee: They checked my liver, gall bladder, pancreas, bladder, and right kidney... and all was fine! The doctor thinks the test results were due to my weight loss. He just wants me to come back in a month or so and have them checked again.
> 
> NTNP is great because it's one step closer but man the OPK's are just calling my name!!!
> 
> DH and I are looking for a new car for me again... We can't decided what we want though. An older SUV with no car payment... or a nice shiny 2011 Mazda3 with a teeny car payment and no interest. Okay maybe I just made the car loan sound like not that big of a deal but it really is hard for us... We don't want a car payment... We hate loans... and we certainly don't do credit cards either. :dohh: It's nice to be debt free and it would be a huge (for lack of better words atm) moral sacrifice for us. But it would have a warranty and it is nice! LOL!

 we don't do credit cards either, I would say go for an older one, a car grows on you and I'm sure you'll end up loving which ever one you get :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

Holy crap that's cute, vanilla!! Hmmm where I can put it... you can see the banner on the main page and then the badge if you click on the members tab. Did you put that in the AA photobucket account?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

OMG! That's so cute!! The banner needs to be 468x60 pixels though :( Try again? Please?!
and the others are on the AA Photobucket account. I'll PM you the log in details :D


----------



## MackMomma8

Hmmm I'm thinking I want to put that one right on the front page with the descriptions. The banner will show up with people search groups (and also on the group main page). I don't think you have to resize that one, vanilla, for where I want it to go. :) Eeekkk I'm so excited about this!! I've never started a group before. :blush:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I can't wait for everything to show up so we can get started!


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> Hmmm I'm thinking I want to put that one right on the front page with the descriptions. The banner will show up with people search groups (and also on the group main page). I don't think you have to resize that one, vanilla, for where I want it to go. :) Eeekkk I'm so excited about this!! I've never started a group before. :blush:

thats what I made for so I'm glad you want to put it there :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have no idea what the AA photobucket is :dohh: :blush::haha:


----------



## anniepie

Vaniilla- that is adorable!! I'm so going to make my LO a little knitted acorn to hang on it's cot and I completely don't care that everyone who knows me IRL will wonder why the hell I've a little knitted acorn on my LO's cot (especially as hopefully (s)he'll be born summer!!)- they can just keep wondering, and it'll be our secret!

sw33tp3a- sorry :witch: got you. But just think...next AF will be due September, and in my mind, that's officially Autumn...and we are Autumn Acorns afterall...all the BFPs we've had so far have just been bonuses...the next few months are officially our months...


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm I'm thinking I want to put that one right on the front page with the descriptions. The banner will show up with people search groups (and also on the group main page). I don't think you have to resize that one, vanilla, for where I want it to go. :) Eeekkk I'm so excited about this!! I've never started a group before. :blush:
> 
> thats what I made for so I'm glad you want to put it there :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have no idea what the AA photobucket is :dohh: :blush::haha:Click to expand...

PMing you now...


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> Vaniilla- that is adorable!!* I'm so going to make my LO a little knitted acorn to hang on it's cot *and I completely don't care that everyone who knows me IRL will wonder why the hell I've a little knitted acorn on my LO's cot (especially as hopefully (s)he'll be born summer!!)- they can just keep wondering, and it'll be our secret!
> 
> sw33tp3a- sorry :witch: got you. But just think...next AF will be due September, and in my mind, that's officially Autumn...and we are Autumn Acorns afterall...all the BFPs we've had so far have just been bonuses...the next few months are officially our months...

thats such a lovely idea! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oooooh! The acorn could be a group project!


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Oooooh! The acorn could be a group project!

LOVE THIS. Noting for later... I already have our next project after the washcloths already picked out. :flower:


----------



## pixie23

BabyMaybe! I'm so glad that your results came back well! I would personally go with the used car merely for the fact that you wouldn't have a loan.

sw33tp3a -:hugs: sorry you're out this month 
:dust: for your fresh cycle


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks hun


----------



## MackMomma8

So I have to pee SO. BAD.

But I refuse to go until I can get home and POAS. :haha: I can hold it another hour...


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> So I have to pee SO. BAD.
> 
> But I refuse to go until I can get home and POAS. :haha: I can hold it another hour...

:haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MackMomma8 said:


> So I have to pee SO. BAD.
> 
> But I refuse to go until I can get home and POAS. :haha: I can hold it another hour...

At my worst, I carried some in my handbag to work!


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, Gibbo, I'm not that bad yet!!! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> https://image.blingee.com/images18/content/output/000/000/000/779/735176918_846504.gif?6 I made this for our crocheting page on RAV :)
> 
> how do I see the banners and badges?

Aww :kiss: Love it!


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> So I have to pee SO. BAD.
> 
> But I refuse to go until I can get home and POAS. :haha: I can hold it another hour...

:rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs Gibbo said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> So I have to pee SO. BAD.
> 
> But I refuse to go until I can get home and POAS. :haha: I can hold it another hour...
> 
> At my worst, I carried some in my handbag to work!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ok girls, I POAS... and now I'm kinda confused. :huh: Is is possible to get pos OPKs 3 days in a row??

FWIW, the last one isn't as dark in person... but it's _almost_ positive. So, soooo close. I'm posting these here for you girls who are new to OPKs and want something to compare with, and because it's fun to POAS and share!! :haha:
https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Private/8-23-11.jpg


----------



## babyb54

Yes, it's common.. especially if you happen to catch your surge at the perfect times.

I've also read that a longer surge (like 4 days) is sometimes connected with the release of more than one egg ;). If it gets to be too long of a surge, then it could be indicative of a problem (like your body gearing up to ovulate but not being able to). Obviously don't think this is you a) because you temp and have seen evidence of release, and b) because your last opk was getting a little lighter already.

I had 2 days of strong positive, plus a late morning positive. By evening that third day it was fading.


----------



## MackMomma8

Thanks, babyb. I was wondering... I'd read around somewhere that 2 day surges aren't uncommon, but 3 day surge? That would be a bit odd, for sure. :hugs: Im just excited that these little pee sticks work so that I don't HAVE to temp to catch O day... ahhh sweet, sweet sleep....


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hi ladies. :wave: I've been so busy these last few days I've forgot to post that all came bcak well with my liver ultrasound. :yipee: They checked my liver, gall bladder, pancreas, bladder, and right kidney... and all was fine! The doctor thinks the test results were due to my weight loss. He just wants me to come back in a month or so and have them checked again.
> 
> NTNP is great because it's one step closer but man the OPK's are just calling my name!!!
> 
> DH and I are looking for a new car for me again... We can't decided what we want though. An older SUV with no car payment... or a nice shiny 2011 Mazda3 with a teeny car payment and no interest. Okay maybe I just made the car loan sound like not that big of a deal but it really is hard for us... We don't want a car payment... We hate loans... and we certainly don't do credit cards either. :dohh: It's nice to be debt free and it would be a huge (for lack of better words atm) moral sacrifice for us. But it would have a warranty and it is nice! LOL!

That is fantastic news. DH and I just bought a brand new car, which DH said he would never do as he says brand new is a waste of money. He decided on this one as the second hand ones were not worth it and we got a 5yr unlimited km warrenty.



Sw33tp3a said:


> hello ladies the evil :witch: got me im ok with it though. im not gonna dew the opks this month that made me even worse on symptom spotting im gonna do the not checking every little thing i hope i swear i wont test till after sept. 22 when my cycle is due. well gotta head out ill add more to this list later lol..
> hope everyone is doing well by the way...

Sorry the :witch: got you. :dust: for a fresh cycle.



vaniilla said:


> https://image.blingee.com/images18/content/output/000/000/000/779/735176918_846504.gif?6 I made this for our crocheting page on RAV :)
> 
> how do I see the banners and badges?

Love it, so cute.



anniepie said:


> Vaniilla- that is adorable!! I'm so going to make my LO a little knitted acorn to hang on it's cot and I completely don't care that everyone who knows me IRL will wonder why the hell I've a little knitted acorn on my LO's cot (especially as hopefully (s)he'll be born summer!!)- they can just keep wondering, and it'll be our secret!

That is such a good idea.



MackMomma8 said:


> So I have to pee SO. BAD.
> 
> But I refuse to go until I can get home and POAS. :haha: I can hold it another hour...

LOL. I use to use OPK's but now I have the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, best investment I have ever made has taken all the guess work out of it.

KellyC75 - How is you little bean doing? Also hope you are doing well after your fathers passing...:hugs:

AFM, sorry I have been MIA I have been so busy with work and getting gardens ready for summer as we live in the Blue Mountains (Australia) and we are in a fire hazard zone. To top it all off some idiot hit my new car at the shopping centre on Monday with what looks like a shopping trolley.

Well it is my day off today and I have so much washing to do as it has been non stop rain here for a week.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

MackMomma8 said:


> BabyMaybe - That's great news!! :yipee: Have you looked into a salvage titled car? Mine has a salvage title. It was wrecked on the front driver's side, but they had the dealership do all the repairs so I know they are solid. I got it for half of what KBB said it was worth, and I paid cash - I hate borrowing money, too. We only have one credit card because we HAVE to build DH's credit to buy a house sometime.
> 
> Sweetpea - :hugs: Sorry about the witch getting you, but just look at it as a bright new cycle, brigth new month!!

We looked at a salvage title vehicle and they only wanted 200 under KBB and couldn't prove how the damage was fixed... or how it was caused for that matter!!! So we walked away from that deal!

I'm having a hard time with the idea of brand new as well... but I think that's what we decided on. It turns out we can get 0% financing and are able to pay for half the car up front. We'll end up with an SUV afterall! I completely changed my mind on what I want. I'm going to test drive it tomorrow. It's a 2011 Mazda CX-7. It will have a warranty which is great too! And we'll have it paid off in 1.5 yrs. So it won't be terrible. And it's completely doable with our budget. :shrug: I just hope the dealership still has one when we go tomorrow! :dohh: He said they sold 3 tonight already! But it's an hour drive for me. 

We also need to build credit for a house so that's another reason we're leaning towards the car payment...

https://cdn.dealerfire.com/evox/color_0640_001/7236/w_135/h_100/zc_4:3/7236_cc0640_001_28W.jpg Here is a stock photo :) It's tiny for some reason... car is much bigger in person. :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I'm having a hard time with the idea of brand new as well... but I think that's what we decided on. It turns out we can get 0% financing and are able to pay for half the car up front. We'll end up with an SUV afterall! I completely changed my mind on what I want. I'm going to test drive it tomorrow. It's a 2011 Mazda CX-7. It will have a warranty which is great too! And we'll have it paid off in 1.5 yrs. So it won't be terrible. And it's completely doable with our budget. :shrug: I just hope the dealership still has one when we go tomorrow! :dohh: He said they sold 3 tonight already! But it's an hour drive for me.
> 
> We also need to build credit for a house so that's another reason we're leaning towards the car payment...
> 
> https://cdn.dealerfire.com/evox/color_0640_001/7236/w_135/h_100/zc_4:3/7236_cc0640_001_28W.jpg Here is a stock photo :) It's tiny for some reason... car is much bigger in person. :haha:

I love the Mazda SUV's my DH and I are looking at buying the CX-9 when we need a bigger car..


----------



## mouse_chicky

You have a good point, BabyMaybe. Some "good" debt is needed to built credit if you want to buy a house.

Mackmomma, I was totally holding my pee in at work today, and when I was ready to leave, people kept giving me more to do. AArrgg! Don't they know I have to go home and A.see my baby B. POAS. :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh I forgot to post thanks for the POAS pics! I'm going to be such an addict once I start next cycle... :haha:

So fertility friend is saying the day we started NTNP was the first day of my fertile period... followed by predicted ovulation a few days later. I have no idea if it's right... I didn't do an OPK and I think it's just basing those days off of my last cycle length. Either way it's a nice dream I suppose! My cycle's are so out of whack though I doubt it's right. But I'm calling it a TWW anyways! Haha! :wacko:

DH started referring to himself as "Dad" the night we started NTNP! :rofl: I also woke up the other morning from a dead sleep with a very distinct feeling of :sick: Let the symptom spotting begin! :dohh:

I'm going to go crazy next cycle. At any given time any of us that are TTC could be pregnant without knowing it... how is that fair? :wacko: We should know at the end of :sex:! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ohmigosh girls.... All DH has wanted to talk about all night is babies! :cloud9: Right when he got home he started in about how one of his friends brought their kid into the shop today and how he was playing with him and got him laughing super hard. SO cute. He confessed to me that when his boss said something today about when we were gonna have kids and he wished he could tell him we are going to start trying. He totally confessed to wishing he had a TTC buddy. :haha: In all seriousness tho, I honestly didn't know what to say - who knew my man was so sensitive? I actually had to tell him it was okay to discuss it with a few certain people. :cloud9: I just had to share. Apparently I'm in a sharing mood today. :blush:


----------



## pixie23

That's so sweet!


----------



## Miss Redknob

MackMomma8 said:


> Ohmigosh girls.... All DH has wanted to talk about all night is babies! :cloud9: Right when he got home he started in about how one of his friends brought their kid into the shop today and how he was playing with him and got him laughing super hard. SO cute. He confessed to me that when his boss said something today about when we were gonna have kids and he wished he could tell him we are going to start trying. He totally confessed to wishing he had a TTC buddy. :haha: In all seriousness tho, I honestly didn't know what to say - who knew my man was so sensitive? I actually had to tell him it was okay to discuss it with a few certain people. :cloud9: I just had to share. Apparently I'm in a sharing mood today. :blush:

That is so sweet.

I have just taken out Private Health Insurance and have to wait til December before we can TTC otherwise I wont be covered in a Private Hospital, but DH said he still wants to try when we are in Paris. Men can be so sweet at times..


----------



## babynewbie

Aww bless him MackMomma! Dont know whats happening to all our men cos my OH has suddenly turned all sweet aswell lately :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Oh I forgot to post thanks for the POAS pics! I'm going to be such an addict once I start next cycle... :haha:
> 
> So fertility friend is saying the day we started NTNP was the first day of my fertile period... followed by predicted ovulation a few days later. I have no idea if it's right... I didn't do an OPK and I think it's just basing those days off of my last cycle length. Either way it's a nice dream I suppose! My cycle's are so out of whack though I doubt it's right. But I'm calling it a TWW anyways! Haha! :wacko:
> 
> DH started referring to himself as "Dad" the night we started NTNP! :rofl: I also woke up the other morning from a dead sleep with a very distinct feeling of :sick: Let the symptom spotting begin! :dohh:
> 
> I'm going to go crazy next cycle. At any given time any of us that are TTC could be pregnant without knowing it... how is that fair? :wacko: We should know at the end of :sex:! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Yes I'm all for that! "sorry you have been unsuccessful this time please try again tomorrow or wait until next cycle" :haha: it would save us money on pregnancy tests! I really hope it was your lucky month :flower:

I think I'm going to go crazy with the opks lol we can obsess over them together! thats really cute of your oh :) 


MackMomma8 said:


> Ohmigosh girls.... All DH has wanted to talk about all night is babies! :cloud9: Right when he got home he started in about how one of his friends brought their kid into the shop today and how he was playing with him and got him laughing super hard. SO cute. He confessed to me that when his boss said something today about when we were gonna have kids and he wished he could tell him we are going to start trying. He totally confessed to wishing he had a TTC buddy. :haha: In all seriousness tho, I honestly didn't know what to say - who knew my man was so sensitive? I actually had to tell him it was okay to discuss it with a few certain people. :cloud9: I just had to share. Apparently I'm in a sharing mood today. :blush:

awwwwww! thats really sweet that your oh is on board with ttc :happydance: 


babynewbie said:


> Aww bless him MackMomma! Dont know whats happening to all our men cos my OH has suddenly turned all sweet aswell lately :cloud9:

hehehe I think they're getting broody too :haha:


----------



## anniepie

Aw, it's so cute to hear all the men are coming round and getting broody as hell...I think for men, once they have it in their mind they want a :baby: the broodiness hits them as bad as us....it just takes a little longer for them to get the initial thought in their mind :dohh:

I also think the fact that their role in it is kinda easy makes it pretty tough on them and so they feel a bit on edge about it all. We have to think about when we may or may not be fertile, go through the temping, charting, testing etc...they get none of that. And then when we get our :bfp:, we get to carry our babies...I'd hate to be a man and not be able to go through that...


----------



## trgirl308

BabyMaybe, nice choice of car. I think in the long run the newer one will be a better investment. And if the loan is 0% then it doesn't matter, just make sure to read the fine print and do your own calculations to make sure it really is 0. Also be aware of what your prepayment options are if you want to pay off the loan earlier. 

MM, your DH sounds so sweet! Last night I said something about POAS to my DH, because I'm totally doing it everyday now, and he said 'but the egg has to implant itself still'. It was so cute! He actually listened to me when I explained how it worked, and is actually paying attention to where I am in my cycle! I know he is really eager to be a daddy, so hopefully we'll find out soon enough!

I'm going nuts in the TWW, symptom spotting like crazy, my bbs hurt, I am peeing a lot and getting odd cramps and pains own there, lots of cm, although I don't know how that works... anyways! Really hope the tww ends soon! Lots of baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## anniepie

I haven't even O'd yet and I'm symptom spotting :dohh: ...I'm gonna go CRAZY in my first TWW!!

trgirl...heaps of :dust: to you...


----------



## MackMomma8

Miss Redknob said:


> That is so sweet.
> 
> I have just taken out Private Health Insurance and have to wait til December before we can TTC otherwise I wont be covered in a Private Hospital, but DH said he still wants to try when we are in Paris. Men can be so sweet at times..

:hugs: That stinks, hun. Are you going to start trying in Paris (oh romantic! :cloud9:) or are you going to wait until your insurance fully kicks in?




anniepie said:


> Aw, it's so cute to hear all the men are coming round and getting broody as hell...I think for men, once they have it in their mind they want a :baby: the broodiness hits them as bad as us....it just takes a little longer for them to get the initial thought in their mind :dohh:
> 
> I also think the fact that their role in it is kinda easy makes it pretty tough on them and so they feel a bit on edge about it all. We have to think about when we may or may not be fertile, go through the temping, charting, testing etc...they get none of that. And then when we get our :bfp:, we get to carry our babies...I'd hate to be a man and not be able to go through that...

Nicely put, Annie. I do think we ladies forget that our men want this just as much as we do, but don't have as many ways of expressing it. I know for me I don't know what I would do if all I had to do was put in a 'contribution' and then sit back and watch the show!! I'd go mad! :wacko: 

Oooo FX'd and big piles of :dust: for you trgirl!! :happydance: 

:hug: Group hug for AA today, ladies!


----------



## mouse_chicky

My DH is starting to get on board a bit more now too. At the end of :sex:, :blush: he thrusts really hard (ouchie) as if if he's personally handing :spermy: to my egg. (I guess he is. :haha:)


----------



## babyb54

...my name is babyb and I am a POAS addict. :rofl:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-27dpo.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

Had my dating scan today Girls & im due 1st March :baby: All looked well with LO :thumbup:

Still thinking of you all & sprinkling baby dust to all that need it :dust:


----------



## babyb54

Woohoo Kelly! So glad to hear! Do we get to see any photos? :)


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Had my dating scan today Girls & im due 1st March :baby: All looked well with LO :thumbup:
> 
> Still thinking of you all & sprinkling baby dust to all that need it :dust:

glad to hear it went well :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> Woohoo Kelly! So glad to hear! Do we get to see any photos? :)

Thankyou Girls :hugs:

My scanner is broken :dohh: Which is annoying, as I love gender guesses!


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Kelly! So glad to hear! Do we get to see any photos? :)
> 
> Thankyou Girls :hugs:
> 
> My scanner is broken :dohh: Which is annoying, as I love gender guesses!Click to expand...

going from the ring readings we did in the past I'll guess girl even though I can't see the scan :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I can't stop looking at crochet! and I found this which is sooooooo frickin' cute!

https://crochet.craftgossip.com/files/2011/07/cro-globe-RH-0711.jpg


----------



## Miss Redknob

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs: That stinks, hun. Are you going to start trying in Paris (oh romantic! :cloud9:) or are you going to wait until your insurance fully kicks in?

We are going to try in Paris but if we don't get our :bfp: we will leave it til December. We will be able to access a Private Hospital (which I want to go in to, as they are really nice here) from the 24th Aug 2012.



KellyC75 said:


> Had my dating scan today Girls & im due 1st March :baby: All looked well with LO :thumbup:
> 
> Still thinking of you all & sprinkling baby dust to all that need it :dust:

Glad to hear all is well with your little bean..:hugs:



babyb54 said:


> ...my name is babyb and I am a POAS addict. :rofl:
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-27dpo.jpg

I think you have a problem Babyb54...:rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol you girls are cute. congrats on the good healthy baby scan Kelly!!
Ms. Gibbo that is adorable
and POAS is so hard not to be when ttcing.so i support you,,,,


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> and POAS is so hard not to be when ttcing.so i support you,,,,

I'm _not_ TTC anymore. :dohh: The damn test line is now 3x as dark as the control, hahaha. 

I hadn't POAS in like 12 days. I was going through withdrawal. :rofl:


Miss Redknob - How romantic! Trying in Paris. :cloud9: I hope you catch!


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> ...my name is babyb and I am a POAS addict. :rofl:
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/bfp-27dpo.jpg

OMG :rofl: Does that mean you're even more pregnant now than you were 12 days ago?? :rofl:



KellyC75 said:


> Had my dating scan today Girls & im due 1st March :baby: All looked well with LO :thumbup:
> 
> Still thinking of you all & sprinkling baby dust to all that need it :dust:

:hugs: Awww, a little spring lamb. :cloud9: Congrats, hun!

[/QUOTE]
So I finally got to tell my bestie that we're TTC next month!! :happydance: She's so excited for us, it's nice to have someone on my side IRL too. :cloud9: Her and her finacee are coming over later to watch a movie and I'm sure we'll talk more than watch. :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, so glad you could share that with someone IRL, MM! I bet that's so wonderful. We've kept it completely hush, so everyone is going to be floored. My mom is the ONLY one who had any inclination that we were going to be TTC..but we had told her Feb and never re-updated when we moved it up. My bestie who has a 10 month old knows I'm broody, but she thinks well into next year or later before we'd start trying. I'm kind of excited to really surprise everyone. ;)

And yes, that must mean I'm more pregnant than I was. Maybe they're multiplying. :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> and POAS is so hard not to be when ttcing.so i support you,,,,
> 
> I'm _not_ TTC anymore. :dohh: The damn test line is now 3x as dark as the control, hahaha.
> 
> I hadn't POAS in like 12 days. I was going through withdrawal. :rofl:Click to expand...

That must mean you're extra pregnant!!



Mrs Gibbo said:


> I can't stop looking at crochet! and I found this which is sooooooo frickin' cute!
> 
> https://crochet.craftgossip.com/files/2011/07/cro-globe-RH-0711.jpg

That is super cute!



KellyC75 said:


> Had my dating scan today Girls & im due 1st March :baby: All looked well with LO :thumbup:
> 
> Still thinking of you all & sprinkling baby dust to all that need it :dust:

Yay!!!! So glad all is well w/ you and LO!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Your test isn't overkill IMO babyb54. I didn't find out I was pregnant until 5 weeks. ;)


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks all my lovely Girls :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> Had my dating scan today Girls & im due 1st March :baby: All looked well with LO :thumbup:
> 
> Still thinking of you all & sprinkling baby dust to all that need it :dust:

:cloud9: Glad LO is growing nicely, im going to take a random guess and say its a girl! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I can't stop looking at crochet! and I found this which is sooooooo frickin' cute!
> 
> https://crochet.craftgossip.com/files/2011/07/cro-globe-RH-0711.jpg


that is really cute!!! :cloud9:




> So I finally got to tell my bestie that we're TTC next month!! :happydance: She's so excited for us, it's nice to have someone on my side IRL too. :cloud9: Her and her finacee are coming over later to watch a movie and I'm sure we'll talk more than watch. :haha:

thats great :hugs: It's nice to be able to have all people IRL to share all this excitement with :happydance:


COME ON AF, GO AWAY ALREADY I WANT TO START DTD ALREADY, can you tell I'm getting impatient? :haha: taking lo to the childminders now for another settling in session, hope everyone is have a good day :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

BabyB, I would probably keep poas here and there until I saw the doctor, especially with the ic I think I'm a little paranoid. And I imagine I will find it fun to keep seeing the two lines. :)

I can't keep anything quiet, almost everyone including our parents know we are ntnp... chances are it will take us about 2 days once we get the news for all of our family and friends to know. I know my DH can't keep it quiet either so.... meh, I don't mind ppl knowing for now, we'll see how it goes!

Vanilla how long does af usually last? lots of :dust: for your next cycle!

KellyC glad to hear things went well! :)

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## vaniilla

AF usually lasts 5 days in total so it should be going soon :flower: 

We won't be telling anyone we're ttc, we're dreading telling family once we find out as they'll be negative about it to start with :dohh: we'll be telling family at 12 weeks and we'll be putting an announcement on fb so that distant relatives can find out after the 20 week scan :flower:


Look what just came in the post! :happydance:
my opks and pregnancy tests for next cycle are here and so is the wool, I think I'll order a single hook for the project so that it arrives on time :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 136.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









Photo 135.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs_T

Hello ladies! I'm back from Africa, had an amazing time! I've only caught up on the last ten pages so hope I've not missed too much! 

I'm loving the craft mania btw! I don't know how to knit or anything but after seeing the cute bits and bobs you've posted beginning to think I should learn! That acorn is mega cute too and love the banner vanilla!

Congrats on the scan Kelly!


----------



## anniepie

Oooh, yay for wool and OPKs!!! I'm off out to get my hooks and wool this weekend...

I've not tried OPKs yet- just sticking with the temping and charting... But I've such an urge to POAS, I nearly went an bought some yesterday, especially as I'm approaching O and really want to catch this month (if I don't, the next few months aren't looking good for me :cry: ) I resisted, though, as I did say I won't use OPKs unless I have a problem catching immediately...


----------



## anniepie

Welcome back Mrs_T! Glad you had fun :D Now get the darned drugs out your system so you can come join us in TTC :D

MM set up a group on Ravelry for all the crafty stuff, and there are a few ladies who are novices- she's gonna do some 'workshops'- you should join if you wanna learn...


----------



## babynewbie

I just joined Ravelry! I have no idea how to knit or crochet or my way around the site but i joined! Gonna look for you all now..... :)


----------



## babyb54

6 weeks today!
1 week until my first scan!
AND I started my very last semester of school.

Dang it's a good day.

Happy Thursday everyone! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats babyb own all three and happy thursday


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on reaching 6 weeks babyb!


https://imagefiles.findimage.net/images/good_day_graphics/happy_thursday/x100s71hl6o_thu4.gif


----------



## hakunamatata

Exciting stuff babyb!!

Ravelry ladies - I have been knitting daily! My "baby blanket" is more starting to resemble a twin sized comforter. I clearly cast on too many stitches. But I've been thinking about it, and rather it being a baby blanket, it will be a giant blanket to wrap around me and LO. It's amazingly soft. I'm also working on a scarf to give to my dad for Christmas. The original plan had been for LAST Christmas but I had stopped knitting for a while. I'm totally back into it now. I like knitting while watching tv. Sometimes I chill w/ DH, but what I really like to do is escape to our bedroom and watch chick shows!! I have been watching "Pregnant and..." Some of the stories are "pregnant and in jail", "pregnant and homeless", "pregnant and addicted to methadone", "pregnant and 55 years old".... my jaw kind of drops while I watch these shows. It makes me grateful for the roof over my head and the fact that my life is going pretty well.


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> AF usually lasts 5 days in total so it should be going soon :flower:
> 
> We won't be telling anyone we're ttc, we're dreading telling family once we find out as they'll be negative about it to start with :dohh: we'll be telling family at 12 weeks and we'll be putting an announcement on fb so that distant relatives can find out after the 20 week scan :flower:
> 
> 
> Look what just came in the post! :happydance:
> my opks and pregnancy tests for next cycle are here and so is the wool, I think I'll order a single hook for the project so that it arrives on time :haha:

We aren't telling our families we're TTC either. We've told our close friends (another couple) but that's it. I have already decided that no one (expect said couple) is going to know until at least 10 weeks. We might tell his family at 8 weeks just because they live close and would know something was up. My mom isn't going to know until our first scan. I want to send her the scan pic in a "I love you, Grandma" card. :cloud9: My mom got totally gipped out of the whole becoming-a-grandmother experience when my baby brother got his 16 year old gf pregnant.... he wasn't even going to tell mom about it until after the baby was born, but I MADE him. :growlmad: I'll stop there, I could go on and on about that situation.

Eeekk I'm excited to start on our cloths!! Please, anyone who wants to join in here's the link again: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/autumn-acorns. We'll be starting our first project soon!



Mrs_T said:


> Hello ladies! I'm back from Africa, had an amazing time! I've only caught up on the last ten pages so hope I've not missed too much!
> 
> I'm loving the craft mania btw! I don't know how to knit or anything but after seeing the cute bits and bobs you've posted beginning to think I should learn! That acorn is mega cute too and love the banner vanilla!
> 
> Congrats on the scan Kelly!

Oooo Africa... how awesome. I'll bet you got some great pictures. 



babynewbie said:


> I just joined Ravelry! I have no idea how to knit or crochet or my way around the site but i joined! Gonna look for you all now..... :)

Yay!! :happydance: 



babyb54 said:


> 6 weeks today!
> 1 week until my first scan!
> AND I started my very last semester of school.
> 
> Dang it's a good day.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! :)

HOLY SMOKES are you really already 6 WEEKS?? :shock: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Everything arrived! I'm practicing foundation chains at the moment :) trying to keep the tension even which I'm finding the most difficult! :( I'll get there I'm sure!


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> Exciting stuff babyb!!
> 
> Ravelry ladies - I have been knitting daily! My "baby blanket" is more starting to resemble a twin sized comforter. I clearly cast on too many stitches. But I've been thinking about it, and rather it being a baby blanket, it will be a giant blanket to wrap around me and LO. It's amazingly soft. I'm also working on a scarf to give to my dad for Christmas. The original plan had been for LAST Christmas but I had stopped knitting for a while. I'm totally back into it now. I like knitting while watching tv. Sometimes I chill w/ DH, but what I really like to do is escape to our bedroom and watch chick shows!! I have been watching "Pregnant and..." Some of the stories are "pregnant and in jail", "pregnant and homeless", "pregnant and addicted to methadone", "pregnant and 55 years old".... my jaw kind of drops while I watch these shows. It makes me grateful for the roof over my head and the fact that my life is going pretty well.

awww that sounds really cute :flower: I love watching chick shows too and yea those programs are always so odd! I watched one recently called I didn't know I was pregnant, this woman on it was told she couldn't have kids so they adopted then years later she gets pregnant but she didn't know until she went into pre-term labour and ended up having 2 strokes and a heart attack :wacko: she didn't know she had a baby or given birth til she was out of a coma, crazyyyyyy!!!! 



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Everything arrived! I'm practicing foundation chains at the moment :) trying to keep the tension even which I'm finding the most difficult! :( I'll get there I'm sure!

Tension is my biggest trouble with knitting :cry: I can never get it right, how on earth do you ladies do it?!??!


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> We aren't telling our families we're TTC either. We've told our close friends (another couple) but that's it. I have already decided that no one (expect said couple) is going to know until at least 10 weeks. We might tell his family at 8 weeks just because they live close and would know something was up. My mom isn't going to know until our first scan. I want to send her the scan pic in a "I love you, Grandma" card. :cloud9: My mom got totally gipped out of the whole becoming-a-grandmother experience when my baby brother got his 16 year old gf pregnant.... he wasn't even going to tell mom about it until after the baby was born, but I MADE him. :growlmad: I'll stop there, I could go on and on about that situation.
> 
> Eeekk I'm excited to start on our cloths!! Please, anyone who wants to join in here's the link again: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/autumn-acorns. We'll be starting our first project soon!

I bet your mum will love getting that card! :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff babyb!!
> 
> Ravelry ladies - I have been knitting daily! My "baby blanket" is more starting to resemble a twin sized comforter. I clearly cast on too many stitches. But I've been thinking about it, and rather it being a baby blanket, it will be a giant blanket to wrap around me and LO. It's amazingly soft. I'm also working on a scarf to give to my dad for Christmas. The original plan had been for LAST Christmas but I had stopped knitting for a while. I'm totally back into it now. I like knitting while watching tv. Sometimes I chill w/ DH, but what I really like to do is escape to our bedroom and watch chick shows!! I have been watching "Pregnant and..." Some of the stories are "pregnant and in jail", "pregnant and homeless", "pregnant and addicted to methadone", "pregnant and 55 years old".... my jaw kind of drops while I watch these shows. It makes me grateful for the roof over my head and the fact that my life is going pretty well.
> 
> awww that sounds really cute :flower: I love watching chick shows too and yea those programs are always so odd! I watched one recently called I didn't know I was pregnant, this woman on it was told she couldn't have kids so they adopted then years later she gets pregnant but she didn't know until she went into pre-term labour and ended up having 2 strokes and a heart attack :wacko: she didn't know she had a baby or given birth til she was out of a coma, crazyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> Tension is my biggest trouble with knitting :cry: I can never get it right, how on earth do you ladies do it?!??!Click to expand...

Practice. Really, that's all it is, is practice. Tension isn't something you can really teach, it's a try-fail-learn kind of thing. Don't stress, you'll find your tension soon.

And those shows on cable freak me out. I don't have cable but I hear about them and whatnot... seriously, how could you NOT know you're pregnant? I think the vomiting, fatigue, and the fact that your stomach is getting suspiciously large when nothing else is would be red flags... to at least go see the doctor!! :dohh:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 6 weeks today!
> 1 week until my first scan!
> AND I started my very last semester of school.
> 
> Dang it's a good day.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! :)
> 
> HOLY SMOKES are you really already 6 WEEKS?? :shock: :happydance:Click to expand...

I know, I can't believe it either! It's already been almost 3 weeks since my BFP! And I'm halfway through first tri! :happydance: I hope next week brings good news :shock: and then the next half flies by even faster. :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've got my singles down and trying doubles :haha: I'll practice more at work later :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I've got my singles down and trying doubles :haha: I'll practice more at work later :rofl:

You have a tough job. :rofl:

...typed from work. :blush:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls! :wave:

Only caught up on a few pages... Everyone's knitting? I cant at all, that mobile thing was super cute!

Kelly, glad all went well with your scan, bet it was super exciting to see baby have a wriggle about! :cloud9:

Miss you all girls! 12 days till I marry so no doubt I'll be back in here a bit more in about 2 weeks. Me and OH are still NTNP atm, but will be interesting to see if my period is as late as last month, as long as it isnt any earlier as I dont fancy being having AF wearing a white dress!

:flower: :friends: :pizza: :drunk: :friends: :flower:


----------



## babyb54

Good luck in the final stages Shabutie! How exciting!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Ooo Shabutie, you wedding is sooo close!! :happydance: How excited are you?? :wedding:

Babyb, are you gonna post your first scan pic for us? :blush:

Also at work...


----------



## Shabutie

Welll.... I am excited, I tell anyone and everyone how many days are remaining, but it doesnt feel real, its like im talking about someone elses wedding! Although I'm sure next week I will, excuse my language, shit my pants, at how real its all becoming :rofl:

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## babynewbie

BabyB your 6 weeks yay! :yipee:

Shabutie you must be so excited your wedding is so close now! :wohoo: I really hope AF stays away so you can 100% enjoy your day :wedding:

And Amara looks sooo cute in your avatar :)


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie I'm really exited for you! not long to go now :happydance:


ok so I got bored earlier and couldn't find my knitting needles so I tried using oh's chopsticks and I must say they're not too bad for knitting :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Ooo Shabutie, you wedding is sooo close!! :happydance: How excited are you?? :wedding:
> 
> Babyb, are you gonna post your first scan pic for us? :blush:
> 
> Also at work...

Of course. :thumbup:

..I mean, duh. I share all my pee sticks.. I'm obv going to share my peanut, too! ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff babyb!!
> 
> Ravelry ladies - I have been knitting daily! My "baby blanket" is more starting to resemble a twin sized comforter. I clearly cast on too many stitches. But I've been thinking about it, and rather it being a baby blanket, it will be a giant blanket to wrap around me and LO. It's amazingly soft. I'm also working on a scarf to give to my dad for Christmas. The original plan had been for LAST Christmas but I had stopped knitting for a while. I'm totally back into it now. I like knitting while watching tv. Sometimes I chill w/ DH, but what I really like to do is escape to our bedroom and watch chick shows!! I have been watching "Pregnant and..." Some of the stories are "pregnant and in jail", "pregnant and homeless", "pregnant and addicted to methadone", "pregnant and 55 years old".... my jaw kind of drops while I watch these shows. It makes me grateful for the roof over my head and the fact that my life is going pretty well.
> 
> awww that sounds really cute :flower: I love watching chick shows too and yea those programs are always so odd! I watched one recently called I didn't know I was pregnant, this woman on it was told she couldn't have kids so they adopted then years later she gets pregnant but she didn't know until she went into pre-term labour and ended up having 2 strokes and a heart attack :wacko: she didn't know she had a baby or given birth til she was out of a coma, crazyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Everything arrived! I'm practicing foundation chains at the moment :) trying to keep the tension even which I'm finding the most difficult! :( I'll get there I'm sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Tension is my biggest trouble with knitting :cry: I can never get it right, how on earth do you ladies do it?!??!Click to expand...

That show is crazy!!! I've seen it before!

The tension part gets easier. It just comes w/ practice :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Welll.... I am excited, I tell anyone and everyone how many days are remaining, but it doesnt feel real, its like im talking about someone elses wedding! Although I'm sure next week I will, excuse my language, shit my pants, at how real its all becoming :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well!

:happydance:

It's coming so soon!!


----------



## hakunamatata

BFN. Too early to test anyway plus DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got sick but I thought I'd POAS anyway. I feel kind of dumb. And disappointed.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

DH knew I was blue so he brought me home chocolate. Isn't he great?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: HK hopefully just testing too early! :dust:

I've just caught up on the last few pages. I've been very busy this week. Getting back from vacation, buying a new car :haha: we went with the 2011 Mazda CX-7 afterall. DH gets a discount through his work so we pay what the dealer pays to get the car. And got another $500 off that! :yipee: It's an amazing car! I love it! Now I have to sell my car though. So hopefully that happens fast. Also, school starts next week for me. I'm nervous, anxious, scared... pretty much all emotions right now! I always freak out until the first exams are over and I know what to expect. So until then I will be a nervous wreck... who am I kidding? After them I will still be a nervous wreck! And to throw in TTC on top of it! DH is really worried I'll get too stressed out this semester and have too much on my plate especially if I do get a :bfp: right away. I can handle it though. I know I can... just feeling a lot of anxiety right now.

I hope all is well with everyone! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I should correct that to say I have to sell my old car... in case anyone reads that like I did and it seems like I just got a new car but already have to sell it. :dohh:

Also, this car passed the carseat test with flying colors! And it's got a ton of safety features too. :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooooh new car sounds fun!!!

Good luck with this semester!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think I'm crochet obsessed already! Close my eyes and all I can see is my hands doing single chains!:haha: I must have an addictive personality!


----------



## mouse_chicky

first day of school for me too! :haha: My fourth graders are sweet.
:hugs: HK. 
Good luck with everything Shabutie!

My opk line is a lot darker than yesterday; not as dark as the test line, but I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases. :blush:


----------



## pixie23

I've been reading, but I didn't make a note in my head of what to respond to. My brain is all over the place!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

HK- its still early :hugs:
lol gibbo me too me too
i got a glue gun so i can make my flowers for my yarn wreath, and more yarn to do my fall ones and when i got home i ended up Croshaing instead. lol


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> 6 weeks today!
> 1 week until my first scan!

Congrats on 6 weeks :wohoo:

:yipee: Good luck with your scan next week :baby:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: HK :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> 6 weeks today!
> 1 week until my first scan!
> AND I started my very last semester of school.
> 
> Dang it's a good day.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! :)

I can't believe how fast it is going..How are you feeling? Any major symptoms yet? Can't wait to see the photo of your little beany..



MackMomma8 said:


> We aren't telling our families we're TTC either. We've told our close friends (another couple) but that's it. I have already decided that no one (expect said couple) is going to know until at least 10 weeks. We might tell his family at 8 weeks just because they live close and would know something was up. My mom isn't going to know until our first scan. I want to send her the scan pic in a "I love you, Grandma" card. :cloud9: My mom got totally gipped out of the whole becoming-a-grandmother experience when my baby brother got his 16 year old gf pregnant.... he wasn't even going to tell mom about it until after the baby was born, but I MADE him. :growlmad: I'll stop there, I could go on and on about that situation.
> 
> Eeekk I'm excited to start on our cloths!! Please, anyone who wants to join in here's the link again: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/autumn-acorns. We'll be starting our first project soon Yay!! :happydance:

That is such a sweet idea, I'm sure your mum is going to love it..



Shabutie said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> Only caught up on a few pages... Everyone's knitting? I cant at all, that mobile thing was super cute!
> 
> Kelly, glad all went well with your scan, bet it was super exciting to see baby have a wriggle about! :cloud9:
> 
> Miss you all girls! 12 days till I marry so no doubt I'll be back in here a bit more in about 2 weeks. Me and OH are still NTNP atm, but will be interesting to see if my period is as late as last month, as long as it isnt any earlier as I dont fancy being having AF wearing a white dress!
> 
> :flower: :friends: :pizza: :drunk: :friends: :flower:

12 days how exciting, hope you have a wonderful day..:hugs:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> :hugs: HK hopefully just testing too early! :dust:
> 
> I've just caught up on the last few pages. I've been very busy this week. Getting back from vacation, buying a new car :haha: we went with the 2011 Mazda CX-7 afterall. DH gets a discount through his work so we pay what the dealer pays to get the car. And got another $500 off that! :yipee: It's an amazing car! I love it! Now I have to sell my car though. So hopefully that happens fast. Also, school starts next week for me. I'm nervous, anxious, scared... pretty much all emotions right now! I always freak out until the first exams are over and I know what to expect. So until then I will be a nervous wreck... who am I kidding? After them I will still be a nervous wreck! And to throw in TTC on top of it! DH is really worried I'll get too stressed out this semester and have too much on my plate especially if I do get a :bfp: right away. I can handle it though. I know I can... just feeling a lot of anxiety right now.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone! :dust: to all!!!

Congrats on the new car hope you sell the old one fast.

Sorry about the :bfn: HM hope that i is just too early..:hugs:

AFM, had a really busy day at work today but I love my job so much which is crazy to say considering what I do..:blush:

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend..xx


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> Shabutie I'm really exited for you! not long to go now :happydance:
> 
> 
> ok so I got bored earlier and couldn't find my knitting needles so I tried using oh's chopsticks and I must say they're not too bad for knitting :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



hakunamatata said:


> BFN. Too early to test anyway plus DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got sick but I thought I'd POAS anyway. I feel kind of dumb. And disappointed.

Don't feel dumb...I POAS last week just after AF finished...and we'd not had unprotected sex that cycle...THAT's dumb :dohh:



babyb54 said:


> 6 weeks today!
> 1 week until my first scan!
> AND I started my very last semester of school.
> 
> Dang it's a good day.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! :)


Already?? That's so exciting... :happydance:



Shabutie said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> Only caught up on a few pages... Everyone's knitting? I cant at all, that mobile thing was super cute!
> 
> Kelly, glad all went well with your scan, bet it was super exciting to see baby have a wriggle about! :cloud9:
> 
> Miss you all girls! 12 days till I marry so no doubt I'll be back in here a bit more in about 2 weeks. Me and OH are still NTNP atm, but will be interesting to see if my period is as late as last month, as long as it isnt any earlier as I dont fancy being having AF wearing a white dress!
> 
> :flower: :friends: :pizza: :drunk: :friends: :flower:

Gosh- so soon...!! When are you due AF? Perhaps you'll be able to tell OH some good news on your wedding day... :D


I can't believe how quick the last few months has gone...seems just like yesterday that we were all obsessing about WTT..and here we are trying and even already scanning etc...can't quite beieve it. I keep having these moments of panic at the thought of getting pregnant this month...not panic in a "I don't wanna be pregnant" kinda way, or "I'm not ready"...more cos it all seems so surreal...we're actually going for it...CRAZY stuff...!?!?!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Babyb that's great news! Can't wait to see the scan pics! 

Shabutie good luck with the last details and take the time to enjoy yourself!!

HM.. don't worry I poas even when I know there is no way it is going to work... just can't help it sometimes! 

Super happy it is Friday! Off to work, we are having a jeans day! Then home and SLEEP!!! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I think I'm crochet obsessed already! Close my eyes and all I can see is my hands doing single chains!:haha: I must have an addictive personality!

Hehe, welcome to the dark side.... :haha:



anniepie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Shabutie I'm really exited for you! not long to go now :happydance:
> 
> 
> ok so I got bored earlier and couldn't find my knitting needles so I tried using oh's chopsticks and I must say they're not too bad for knitting :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> BFN. Too early to test anyway plus DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got sick but I thought I'd POAS anyway. I feel kind of dumb. And disappointed.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel dumb...I POAS last week just after AF finished...and we'd not had unprotected sex that cycle...THAT's dumb :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 6 weeks today!
> 1 week until my first scan!
> AND I started my very last semester of school.
> 
> Dang it's a good day.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already?? That's so exciting... :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> Only caught up on a few pages... Everyone's knitting? I cant at all, that mobile thing was super cute!
> 
> Kelly, glad all went well with your scan, bet it was super exciting to see baby have a wriggle about! :cloud9:
> 
> Miss you all girls! 12 days till I marry so no doubt I'll be back in here a bit more in about 2 weeks. Me and OH are still NTNP atm, but will be interesting to see if my period is as late as last month, as long as it isnt any earlier as I dont fancy being having AF wearing a white dress!
> 
> :flower: :friends: :pizza: :drunk: :friends: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh- so soon...!! When are you due AF? Perhaps you'll be able to tell OH some good news on your wedding day... :D
> 
> 
> I can't believe how quick the last few months has gone...seems just like yesterday that we were all obsessing about WTT..and here we are trying and even already scanning etc...can't quite beieve it. I keep having these moments of panic at the thought of getting pregnant this month...not panic in a "I don't wanna be pregnant" kinda way, or "I'm not ready"...more cos it all seems so surreal...we're actually going for it...CRAZY stuff...!?!?!Click to expand...

I know, annie, it seems so surreal sometimes. Like I"m just waiting for this AF to come and go and then... :baby:OMG:pink:OMG:blue:OMG:baby: :yipee:

I'm not gonna lie, I'm TERRIFIED of the reality of being pregnant. It's always put me off a bit, the thought of something growing inside you. It's the most natural and yet unnatural thing to me. I have these fears about doing something wrong, like eating a cold cut sandwich and getting a funky virus that kills my baby. Or slipping and falling on accident and hurting my baby. Or drinking that one glass of wine in your third tri that every says is OK and then my baby comes out with FAS. :cry: All irrational fears, I know, but I still can't help it. Babies I can handle, I've been there and done that with LOs. But I've never been PREGNANT before, not even a chemical or a scare, really. Scary stuff, IMO.


----------



## vaniilla

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I should correct that to say I have to sell my old car... in case anyone reads that like I did and it seems like I just got a new car but already have to sell it. :dohh:
> 
> Also, this car passed the carseat test with flying colors! And it's got a ton of safety features too. :yipee:

Congrats on the new car! we're hopefully getting a new one after new year :D



hakunamatata said:


> BFN. Too early to test anyway plus DH and I haven't been able to BD since he got sick but I thought I'd POAS anyway. I feel kind of dumb. And disappointed.

don't feel bad, that is tooooo early as you know :hugs: I hope you get your bfp next week! :happydance:




mouse_chicky said:


> first day of school for me too! :haha: My fourth graders are sweet.
> :hugs: HK.
> Good luck with everything Shabutie!
> 
> My opk line is a lot darker than yesterday; not as dark as the test line, but I'm going to go ahead and cover my bases. :blush:


Get BD'ng!!!! :happydance: lots of baby dust for everyone :dust:



> I'm not gonna lie, I'm TERRIFIED of the reality of being pregnant. It's always put me off a bit, the thought of something growing inside you. It's the most natural and yet unnatural thing to me. I have these fears about doing something wrong, like eating a cold cut sandwich and getting a funky virus that kills my baby. Or slipping and falling on accident and hurting my baby. Or drinking that one glass of wine in your third tri that every says is OK and then my baby comes out with FAS. :cry: All irrational fears, I know, but I still can't help it. Babies I can handle, I've been there and done that with LOs. But I've never been PREGNANT before, not even a chemical or a scare, really. Scary stuff, IMO.

its only natural to be scared, we're trying for our second but I'm still scared and worried! its all a part of our maternal instincts :hugs: once you're pregnant the whole idea of it will become more easy to take in :flower:

I'm watching a documentary atm and its really disturbing! its called Munchausen moms and its women that make their kids as sick as possible so that they can get attention and sympathy :nope:


----------



## MackMomma8

Yeah, it's called Munchausen by Proxy. Parents make their kids sick so they get attention from the doctors and the community. Its a sick psychological disease that my MIL borderlines on. She'd never do anything to intentionally make her kids sick, but she wouldn't do much to prevent it from happening either. So, so sad....


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> Yeah, it's called Munchausen by Proxy. Parents make their kids sick so they get attention from the doctors and the community. Its a sick psychological disease that my MIL borderlines on. She'd never do anything to intentionally make her kids sick, but she wouldn't do much to prevent it from happening either. So, so sad....

thats really sad :nope: the one they're showing on the tv was filmed pulling out her sons oxygen tubes and blowing into his feeding ones, she did it to a newborn son and he turned to a vegetable because of brain damage and another one died at home :nope:


----------



## MackMomma8

vaniilla said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's called Munchausen by Proxy. Parents make their kids sick so they get attention from the doctors and the community. Its a sick psychological disease that my MIL borderlines on. She'd never do anything to intentionally make her kids sick, but she wouldn't do much to prevent it from happening either. So, so sad....
> 
> thats really sad :nope: the one they're showing on the tv was filmed pulling out her sons oxygen tubes and blowing into his feeding ones, she did it to a newborn son and he turned to a vegetable because of brain damage and another one died at home :nope:Click to expand...

WOW. :shock: That's insanity.


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's called Munchausen by Proxy. Parents make their kids sick so they get attention from the doctors and the community. Its a sick psychological disease that my MIL borderlines on. She'd never do anything to intentionally make her kids sick, but she wouldn't do much to prevent it from happening either. So, so sad....
> 
> thats really sad :nope: the one they're showing on the tv was filmed pulling out her sons oxygen tubes and blowing into his feeding ones, she did it to a newborn son and he turned to a vegetable because of brain damage and another one died at home :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW. :shock: That's insanity.Click to expand...

because she has munchausen though she only did 7 years in prison and is now wondering around free:nope:


----------



## anniepie

Oh, it's an awful thing...

There was question in the past whether my mum has Munchausen (not by proxy- ie they make themselves sick for attention)...basically my mum has been ill with various things since I can remember...and has had so many procedures/operations it's unbelievable. Whether or not she did/does have it, she's now at the point where there's not doubt she has bona fide illnesses that she'll always have, probably due to the ireversible damage that has been done to her body from all the procedures. Makes me so sad :cry:


----------



## anniepie

I've got my yarn and hook..."project washcloth" can commence :D 

Think I'm gonna be doing it under the covers so OH doesn't find out :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

Lookie here: Women can ovulate more than once a month 


It's a few years old, but interesting nonetheless. :thumbup:

Annie, make a pink one first, and if OH asks tell him it's a spa cloth you're making for a friend. Hehe I'm so clever... :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

Oh I read that article a few months ago- saw a link on here...It's great- I so want twins :D

I've decided I'm gonna tell OH I'm making them for xmas pressies (actually, I might do that first)- we like to make gifts :D

Oh yes, and while I was in the shop I had a cheeky look in the sewing patterns at baby stuff and nursery stuff, so now have a longer list of sewing to do for the nursery...can't wait!


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, annie, if you only KNEW the list I had of things I want to crochet/knit/sew/craft for my LO... I'm a total nerdy DIY type. :blush: I even want to make my own reusable diaper wipes!!


----------



## vaniilla

I'd love twins too! 

can't wait til the crocheting starts :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> Oh, annie, if you only KNEW the list I had of things I want to crochet/knit/sew/craft for my LO... I'm a total nerdy DIY type. :blush: *I even want to make my own reusable diaper wipes!*!

MEEEEE TOOOOOOOO :rofl:


----------



## pixie23

One of my friends (and I use that term lightly) was being looked into for Munchausen by Proxy because her little girl was so sick. It turns out her husband had been shaking the baby, luckily he's in jail - but unfortunately still waiting on a trail that should've happened months ago. I don't know if she knows if he was shaking the baby or not, which is a horrible thing to think about a friend, but she's not a mature mom and when I talked to her when her husband was arrested and all she told me that he used to beat her - I had no idea, but I never liked him so I wasn't surprized. She told me that even though he was abusive to her she never thought that he'd do that to their baby. And I think she's a bit of a liar because a lot of the things she's told me about the case just don't add up and she used to lie a lot in the past. As of right now she has signed over temporary custody to her parents and she lives with them, but she's not allowed to be alone with her baby :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Twins run in my family like crazy. It is said that identical twins aren't genetic so they can't be passed down through genes, but there are a lot of both types of twins in my family :shrug:
Twisted fact for the day. My aunt has twin boys that are from different fathers :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

omg Pixie what a terrible situation!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Crazy, pixie!! :wacko: Twins from different fathers?


----------



## hakunamatata

I was watching a show yesterday and the mom did drugs while pg and now her kid can't breathe without a tank. So sad what some people do.


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> I was watching a show yesterday and the mom did drugs while pg and now her kid can't breathe without a tank. So sad what some people do.

Disgusting. Seriously, I'm cutting back/cutting out just about everything that I think MIGHT hurt my unborn baby... and some people just. don't. care. 

Sick. :sick:


----------



## hwimmer

Hi ladies! I can't remember if I've ever posted here or not :wacko: I've definitely lurked on this thread. Just thought I would pop in and say hey!

Not sure if people are still being added to the first post or not since this thread is humongous! But if they are, please add me :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

welcome to the group hwimmer

well i started making what i thought would be a hat this morning but turned into a purse. lol i love the feathery yarn its my fave now. lol i actually got it to be a yarn for my wreath but i used it all now gotta get more at the store.. lol
so what do yall think...https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/300188_1738904772416_1832561192_1108590_1789376_n.jpg the bow i aded it was a hair clip i had that i added the yarn to the middle and pined it on to i made a flap so it will hold the top closed so my stuff not fall out. andhttps://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/317346_1738902252353_1832561192_1108587_4567206_n.jpg inside of the bag.... i did the bottom as brown regular crochet double layer so it will be thinck and sterdy so not for stuff to fall through the holes.


----------



## MackMomma8

I love it, sweetpea!! What kind of yarn is it exactly? I just might need to add that to my stash... not that I need anymore stash. I just about cleaned out my local yarn shop of their baby yarns. I got it all for half off!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, and welcome hwimmer!! :happydance: We're non-exclusive in here. :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

vaniilla said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's called Munchausen by Proxy. Parents make their kids sick so they get attention from the doctors and the community. Its a sick psychological disease that my MIL borderlines on. She'd never do anything to intentionally make her kids sick, but she wouldn't do much to prevent it from happening either. So, so sad....
> 
> thats really sad :nope: the one they're showing on the tv was filmed pulling out her sons oxygen tubes and blowing into his feeding ones, she did it to a newborn son and he turned to a vegetable because of brain damage and another one died at home :nope:Click to expand...

That's crazy! And so sad... wow!



MackMomma8 said:


> Lookie here: Women can ovulate more than once a month
> 
> 
> It's a few years old, but interesting nonetheless. :thumbup:
> 
> Annie, make a pink one first, and if OH asks tell him it's a spa cloth you're making for a friend. Hehe I'm so clever... :rofl:

That article is really interesting... makes sense as to why they say you can get pregnant on your period and stuff... cuz apparently you can be ovulating almost anytime! 

And don't worry I am terrified about pregnant! It is weird to think that there will be something inside me... and then labour... can't say I'm looking forward to that. But I'm sure you will figure it all out once you get that bfp and you will be a great pregnant lady and mommy! 



pixie23 said:


> One of my friends (and I use that term lightly) was being looked into for Munchausen by Proxy because her little girl was so sick. It turns out her husband had been shaking the baby, luckily he's in jail - but unfortunately still waiting on a trail that should've happened months ago. I don't know if she knows if he was shaking the baby or not, which is a horrible thing to think about a friend, but she's not a mature mom and when I talked to her when her husband was arrested and all she told me that he used to beat her - I had no idea, but I never liked him so I wasn't surprized. She told me that even though he was abusive to her she never thought that he'd do that to their baby. And I think she's a bit of a liar because a lot of the things she's told me about the case just don't add up and she used to lie a lot in the past. As of right now she has signed over temporary custody to her parents and she lives with them, but she's not allowed to be alone with her baby :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Twins run in my family like crazy. It is said that identical twins aren't genetic so they can't be passed down through genes, but there are a lot of both types of twins in my family :shrug:
> Twisted fact for the day. My aunt has twin boys that are from different fathers :dohh:

Wow, that is crazy that he was shaking the baby, at least he is in jail now. And the different fathers would make a bit of sense with MM's article....



hwimmer said:


> Hi ladies! I can't remember if I've ever posted here or not :wacko: I've definitely lurked on this thread. Just thought I would pop in and say hey!
> 
> Not sure if people are still being added to the first post or not since this thread is humongous! But if they are, please add me :flower:

Welcome!

Sweetpea, that is really pretty! Is it knitted or crocheted? And the yarn is really pretty. 

It's the weekend!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

its yarn crochet.this is what it looks like its really feathery silky.https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/311785_1739023415382_1832561192_1108646_5408987_n.jpg i dont remember what its called.


----------



## pixie23

yeah, since twins run in my family the fact that she had twins wasn't odd, but I guess her and her husband were sort of separated so she had a fling with some guy at work, then her husband called her up that night wanting to work things out. When she found out she was pg she went to the guy she had the fling with and they agreed on an abortion so he gave her the money for it, which she was fine, until she got there and found out it was twins.(she never told the fling guy that she didn't go through with it) She fessed up to her husband and he decided he didn't ever want to know if one of them wasn't his so they never had a parternity test done, he's raised them both as his own. It'll be a really sad day if they ever find out they're only half brothers as one is sick all the time and there's a chance that suspiscion will be raised if one can't be a donor for the other. My moms sister is crazy - this is only a glimpse into the madness of that side of the family. Just thought I'd bring some drama to the group to keep us all entertained!

everyone has someone crazy in their family, my family just has lots of them, my mothers side of the family and DHs mothers side of the family.


----------



## pixie23

cute bag sw33tp3a!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome hwimmer!

I hope everyone is having a good Friday. :)

Well, my opk was a lot lighter today, so I guess I O'ed yesterday CD13. So surreal. It wasn't as dark as the test line; hmmm. :shrug:We only :sex: once. I hope it works. It's weird to think that conception might be taking place. So I guess I'm in the TWW. It's funny, I've never thought about ovulation but I do recall my breasts hurting yesterday. So, does anyone know the average span from O to AF?


----------



## vaniilla

Happy weekend everyone!

I'm off to bed :sleep:


----------



## pixie23

14 days is the standard o to af for most women


----------



## babynewbie

welcome to the group hwimmer :wave:

sweetpea that bags great well done! :)

im off out today for MILs birthday so going to see her, having a bbq i think, not sure lol. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi everyone :hi:

Just read up a bit from the last week and it seems as busy as usual here :) Lots of babydust for everyone this cycle. 

I ended up w/a chemical pregnancy last cycle...I took it quite hard initially...even thought I tried to act like I was fine. I just started the 2ww again so I have renewed hope. Little Mackenzie is growing so fast and now when we conceive the baby will be due after BabyMac's b-day...so I'm very happy about that. 

I love that link about multiple/hyperovulation :) This will be my last pregnancy and I'd be overjoyed if it were twins. More than anything I just want a healthy full term pregnancy w/a healthy baby...if there are 2 healthy babies...well double the happiness then.

Is everyone charting and using opks? I tried to chart but I rarely get to take my temp at the same time...so that's not been much of a help. I'm pretty much going by "yourdays" ovulation calendar. 

I'm looking forward to catching up w/everyone.


----------



## vaniilla

CheerCoach said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Just read up a bit from the last week and it seems as busy as usual here :) Lots of babydust for everyone this cycle.
> 
> I ended up w/a chemical pregnancy last cycle...I took it quite hard initially...even thought I tried to act like I was fine. I just started the 2ww again so I have renewed hope. Little Mackenzie is growing so fast and now when we conceive the baby will be due after BabyMac's b-day...so I'm very happy about that.
> 
> I love that link about multiple/hyperovulation :) This will be my last pregnancy and I'd be overjoyed if it were twins. More than anything I just want a healthy full term pregnancy w/a healthy baby...if there are 2 healthy babies...well double the happiness then.
> 
> Is everyone charting and using opks? I tried to chart but I rarely get to take my temp at the same time...so that's not been much of a help. I'm pretty much going by "yourdays" ovulation calendar.
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up w/everyone.

sorry for your loss :hugs: good luck in the tww :flower:

I won't be charting, we'll be doing pretty much what we did before and bd'ing every other day, I'll be using opks just so I know roughly when I ov :flower:


----------



## Mrs_T

Morning girls! Hope everyone's having a good day so far! 

It was my bday yesterday - had a really nice family orientated day and it got me thinking that hopefully on my next bday we'll have an extra member of the family around (either in my belly or possibly in my arms)!!! Such a lovely thought :cloud9: hope my dreams come true!

I've now got 5 more malaria pills to take then 2 weeks of no drugs before we will NTNP until my next full cycle starts (end of Sept) when we'll officially start TTC...cannot wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs_T said:


> Morning girls! Hope everyone's having a good day so far!
> 
> It was my bday yesterday - had a really nice family orientated day and it got me thinking that hopefully on my next bday we'll have an extra member of the family around (either in my belly or possibly in my arms)!!! Such a lovely thought :cloud9: hope my dreams come true!
> 
> I've now got 5 more malaria pills to take then 2 weeks of no drugs before we will NTNP until my next full cycle starts (end of Sept) when we'll officially start TTC...cannot wait!!! :happydance:

Happy Late Birthday! Glad to hear you had a nice time! 2 weeks is no time at all it'll come by really soon :happydance:


I've started a ttc journal if anyone wants to have a look :flower: hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## trgirl308

Cheercoach, sorry to hear about your loss! lots of :dust: for this cycle!

I don't chart or temp or opks, cuz I don't know how and worry that I would get obsessive about it, so we're dtd as often as possible and seeing what happens!

Happy Birthday Mrs_T! Hope you had a wonderful day, and lots of happiness for the year to come! 

As for me.... still bfn, but no af yet... we'll see!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok here is my fall wreath i said i was making....https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/293562_1740097162225_1832561192_1109618_1287048_n.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

Wow! That is really gorgeous!


----------



## Bentlee

Hi,
I'm Bentlee and I'll be starting ttc in November. May I join your group here?

:flower:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hey Bentlee! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Bentlee

Hey Mrs_T, thank you for welcoming me :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Bentlee!

Happy belated birthday Mrs T!

Cute wreath Sweetpea!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Welcome :flower: to all the new girls!

Cheercoach: :hugs: so sorry for your loss.

Projects are looking great ladies! I wish I had time to join in but I know I'll be too busy with school! :( So please post pics and keep me updated on your lovely projects!!! :happydance:

Happy weekend everyone!!! Off to clean the apartment. :)


----------



## Bentlee

hakunamatata said:


> Welcome Bentlee!
> 
> Happy belated birthday Mrs T!
> 
> Cute wreath *Sweetpea*!

That's my nickname on a different forum, so I kinda got confused :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Bentlee!

It's good to hear from you Cheercoach! I really hope this is your month. I'm in the TWW too.

Happy birthday Mrs. T!

I took a opk this morning and it was a little darker than yesterday, so now I'm confused. I thought I oed 2 days ago. I'm going to take one again this afternoon, the time of day I took ther others this week.

Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Welcome, Bentlee!!

Cheercoach, :hugs: for you. FX'd for this cycle!! :dust:

And happy belated birthday Mrs T! :cake:

So I'm 5dpo today and while I know we still used condoms this last cycle, we DTD 2dpo with nothing!! That's the closest to ov we've ever DTD w/o a condom. I know the chance of having caught is like .000000000001%, but I still want to POAS. I'm such an addict. :dohh: It doesn't help that I have VIP FF and the pregnancy monitor tells me what my EDD would be every cycle if I happend to fall pregnant. 

And OMGWTFcrazyneighbors why do you INSIST on vacuuming every other day??? You don't even have pets!! What exactly are you vacuuming up every other day?? And must you ram your vacuum into the wall repeatedly? You know they make an attachment for that... :growlmad:


----------



## MackMomma8

Is anyone trying to sway for a certain gender? DH and I have already agreed that if our first is a girl, then we're only going to have one. But if our first is a boy, then we'll have two. We just feel like a boy would be trouble as an only child. :haha: I'm pretty set on only having one, so I'd like to try to sway for a girl. I found this: Girl Diet, which is perfect since I need to go food shopping tomorrow and I can pick up a few things on that list that I don't normally buy, like greek yogurt and cranberry juice.

What do you think, girls? I'd really love a daughter, I'm the only girl in my generation and I'd really like to extend the line of girls in my family. DH has always said he likes the idea of a daddy's princess. :cloud9:


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: cheer coach - patience for your tww

Happy Birthday Mrs T! :happydance: You'll be ttc soon!

Welcome to Autum Acorns ladies!


----------



## MackMomma8

Is anyone trying to sway for a certain gender? DH and I have already agreed that if our first is a girl, then we're only going to have one. But if our first is a boy, then we'll have two. We just feel like a boy would be trouble as an only child. :haha: I'm pretty set on only having one, so I'd like to try to sway for a girl. I've read here and there that you should eat foods like greek yogurt and drink cranberry juice up until ov to help concieve a girl, but tbh I've never really looked into it. :shrug: I really want a daughter, as I'm the only girl in my generation and would like to keep the line of girls going in my family. DH only has one (half) sister, and he's always said he loves the idea of a daddy's princess. :cloud9:

ETA This site has some good info. https://www.getting-pregnant.com/baby-girl.html


----------



## mouse_chicky

I swore up and down I only wanted one . . . :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome Bentlee! 

We want 2 minimum so it doesn't matter which gender comes first, but I do hope I get both in the end, cuz all boys or all girls might make me a little crazy.


----------



## Mrs_T

I'd really like one of each so might read up on it for no. 2. Apparently the male sperm are the fast swimmers and to conceive a boy you need to DTD more often, whereas female sperm r slower but last longer so think ur meant to DTD just before OV for a girl. Think that's right?! there was something about it on that inside the human body programme on conception.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I want a girl too! I come from a huge family of girls and know how to deal with them :haha: if we had a boy, we would def try again but I would like 2 girls... :blush:
Oh, and I frogged my project. It hurt!


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> I want a girl too! I come from a huge family of girls and know how to deal with them :haha: if we had a boy, we would def try again but I would like 2 girls... :blush:
> Oh, and I frogged my project. It hurt!

Awww... :hugs: I just posted a video on the Rav group board for the first row of the washcloths... I hope it's helpful and not just a hot mess. :haha:


----------



## Mrs_T

Well, that was very nearly right.:-just reread my book it says ...
For a female baby, make love up to 2 or 3 days before ov as only the female sperm survive this long. FOr a male baby, make love on the day of or just after, ovas the faster male sperm will reach the egg before the female sperm.
For a female baby, make love fairly frequently, as this lowers the proportion of male sperm in the semen. for a male baby make love less often, as this will increase the proport4on of male sperm.

HOpe that helps!


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs_T said:


> Well, that was very nearly right.:-just reread my book it says ...
> For a female baby, make love up to 2 or 3 days before ov as only the female sperm survive this long. FOr a male baby, make love on the day of or just after, ovas the faster male sperm will reach the egg before the female sperm.
> For a female baby, make love fairly frequently, as this lowers the proportion of male sperm in the semen. for a male baby make love less often, as this will increase the proport4on of male sperm.
> 
> HOpe that helps!

That helps a lot, thanks!! I thought I'd read that somewhere too, but it being in your book makes it more reliable. Good news for us, though - we DTD almost every other day as it is!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

Well, gl with it! I'm sending u lots of girly baby dust :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I just posted some pics in my journal. I finally got the dressers done! I posted pics of the dressers and pics of my new car! :) Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

DH and I have decided to go to dinner and a movie this evening. We're going to see Cowboys & Aliens.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

They look fab! Really gorgeous :D and love the new car!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay, I think I'm going out of my mind. My TWW is only just starting and I can't stand it!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mouse Chicky come play Sims with me on Facebook, it'll distract you :haha:


----------



## pixie23

I want atleast one of each, DH only wants 2 babies, but I want 3 or 4. We have decided 1 will be too few because we'd spoil it like crazy and we want them to have siblings. Our plan is to have 2 and then decide if our family is complete as 4 or if we should grow a bit more.
I don't really care which gender we have first.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i made another purse its in my journal. im in the waiting to ovulate stage now lol. gonna be alot of crafting goin on i think. 
how is every one doing i feel so out of the loop lol. 
mousechickey i hope this is your month hun and HK too
Hk have you tested yet or still waiting ?


----------



## CheerCoach

Mrs_T said:


> Morning girls! Hope everyone's having a good day so far!
> 
> It was my bday yesterday - had a really nice family orientated day and it got me thinking that hopefully on my next bday we'll have an extra member of the family around (either in my belly or possibly in my arms)!!! Such a lovely thought :cloud9: hope my dreams come true!
> 
> I've now got 5 more malaria pills to take then 2 weeks of no drugs before we will NTNP until my next full cycle starts (end of Sept) when we'll officially start TTC...cannot wait!!! :happydance:

Happy Birthday, hope it was a great one :)



Sw33tp3a said:


> ok here is my fall wreath i said i was making....https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/293562_1740097162225_1832561192_1109618_1287048_n.jpg

Very beautiful...you're very talented and creative.



Bentlee said:


> Hi,
> I'm Bentlee and I'll be starting ttc in November. May I join your group here?
> 
> :flower:

:hi: welcome Bentlee





pixie23 said:


> :hugs: cheer coach - patience for your tww
> 
> Happy Birthday Mrs T! :happydance: You'll be ttc soon!
> 
> Welcome to Autum Acorns ladies!

Thank you...lol I am so not patient...I'd poas now if I thought I'd see 2 lines...but I'm gonna wait. Ha, I say that now...



MackMomma8 said:


> Is anyone trying to sway for a certain gender? DH and I have already agreed that if our first is a girl, then we're only going to have one. But if our first is a boy, then we'll have two. We just feel like a boy would be trouble as an only child. :haha: I'm pretty set on only having one, so I'd like to try to sway for a girl. I've read here and there that you should eat foods like greek yogurt and drink cranberry juice up until ov to help concieve a girl, but tbh I've never really looked into it. :shrug: I really want a daughter, as I'm the only girl in my generation and would like to keep the line of girls going in my family. DH only has one (half) sister, and he's always said he loves the idea of a daddy's princess. :cloud9:
> 
> ETA This site has some good info. https://www.getting-pregnant.com/baby-girl.html

We're hoping for a boy, but would be happy with another girl. We have 2 teenagers and a 4 month old...all girls. Hubby's family has no one to carry on the family name. He's great w/his girls but I know he wants a son. We dtd the day before and the day of O this cycle...after reading a bit about gender conception. Not gonna lie, little girls are so terrific but teenage girls :nope:, I am joking...I love the girls but they sure can test my patience.



mouse_chicky said:


> Okay, I think I'm going out of my mind. My TWW is only just starting and I can't stand it!

I'm right there with you...when are you planning on testing?

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I started a t-shirt quilt tonight after going through the boxes in my garage. YIKES, I had no idea I had saved that much stuff. Looks like it's gonna be a super sized quilt. One of my daughters is helping me with it, I think it'll be perty kewl when it's done. We have shirts from all 7 years of cheer together (them as cheerleaders, me as coach) plus an entire host of other t-shirts. I decided to add in some of Mackenzie's clothes that she's outgrown and added in some of hubby's shirts too so it'll be a family quilt. I'm hoping it'll keep me busy during this TWW.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

CD 1. Owie!


----------



## Bentlee

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome Bentlee!
> 
> It's good to hear from you Cheercoach! I really hope this is your month. I'm in the TWW too.

Me, too. Period "should" be here on Sep 1st.



MackMomma8 said:


> Is anyone trying to sway for a certain gender?

My DB would really like to have a girl, I don't care which gender. A boy would be cool, because of the name we've chosen, but a girl would be perfect, too.



whowasit? said:

> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I started a t-shirt quilt tonight after going through the boxes in my garage. YIKES, I had no idea I had saved that much stuff. Looks like it's gonna be a super sized quilt. One of my daughters is helping me with it, I think it'll be perty kewl when it's done. We have shirts from all 7 years of cheer together (them as cheerleaders, me as coach) plus an entire host of other t-shirts. I decided to add in some of Mackenzie's clothes that she's outgrown and added in some of hubby's shirts too so it'll be a family quilt. I'm hoping it'll keep me busy during this TWW.

wow, what a wonderful idea! I love it! Can't wait for some pic once it's ready.


----------



## vaniilla

Bentlee said:


> Hi,
> I'm Bentlee and I'll be starting ttc in November. May I join your group here?
> 
> :flower:

Welcome to Autumn Acorns :flower: 



mouse_chicky said:


> Okay, I think I'm going out of my mind. My TWW is only just starting and I can't stand it!

I know the feeling! I hope it passes by fast for you, good luck hun :hugs:



Mrs Gibbo said:


> CD 1. Owie!

:hugs: just think, Ov' is around the corner!

MM - I reallyyyyyyy want a girl, I wouldn't be depressed if its a boy but I really want a girl, its very likely we'll only have two and I've always wanted a daughter so I'm little bit nervous, I feel really guilty for wanting a girl and I know its 50/50 but I can't help it :blush::blush:

AF left yesterday so from tonight onwards its :sex: every other night :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> CD 1. Owie!

:hugs: I'm not far behind you! Next month, is our month!



vaniilla said:


> Bentlee said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm Bentlee and I'll be starting ttc in November. May I join your group here?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Welcome to Autumn Acorns :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I'm going out of my mind. My TWW is only just starting and I can't stand it!Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling! I hope it passes by fast for you, good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> CD 1. Owie!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: just think, Ov' is around the corner!
> 
> MM - I reallyyyyyyy want a girl, I wouldn't be depressed if its a boy but I really want a girl, its very likely we'll only have two and I've always wanted a daughter so I'm little bit nervous, I feel really guilty for wanting a girl and I know its 50/50 but I can't help it :blush::blush:
> 
> AF left yesterday so from tonight onwards its :sex: every other night :haha:Click to expand...

I've always wanted a little piece of me running around out there, too. :cloud9: I'd be just as happy with a boy, don't get me wrong. I just don't get all gooey about the little boy stuff as I do the little girl stuff. :blush:


----------



## babynewbie

Me and OH would love to have a girl next, so we would have one of each, perfect :cloud9: But my little man is so amazing id love another cheeky chappy, can imagine the two of them being a little double act getting up to mischief :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks everyone! It's good to feel I'm not alone.



hakunamatata said:


> Mouse Chicky come play Sims with me on Facebook, it'll distract you :haha:

I might do that. :haha: I've been thinking about it, but the regular Sims sucks me in, so I was afraid facebook would be 10 times worse. 


CheerCoach said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I'm going out of my mind. My TWW is only just starting and I can't stand it!
> 
> I'm right there with you...when are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

Countdown to pregnancy tells me to wait until Sept 9th or 10th, but there's no way. So I'm shooting for 11dpo, which would be Sept 5th, I think. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Found a new crafty type blog/site, I'm in love again!
Craft Gossip.com!


----------



## MackMomma8

Look what I found at the craft store today:

https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Private/026.jpg

How freaking cute is that???


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Ms Gibbo im right behind ya im on cd6 so i will be testing Sept. 23rd i so hope this is our month. my last two were conceived in late September early October so thats my fertile time frame at least it seems.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MackMomma8 said:


> Look what I found at the craft store today:
> 
> https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Private/026.jpg
> 
> How freaking cute is that???

this is tooooo cute.


----------



## Bentlee

I'm back from the local fair. Pretty cold outside, you wouldn't think that it still is summertime...

well I'm getting kinda nervous.. 7dpo :)


----------



## CheerCoach

Bentlee said:


> I'm back from the local fair. Pretty cold outside, you wouldn't think that it still is summertime...
> 
> well I'm getting kinda nervous.. 7dpo :)

When do you plan on testing? Fx'd for a BFP :)

MM-Love the acorns, sooo cute :)

Mouse_Chicky...you too


----------



## Bentlee

CheerCoach said:


> Bentlee said:
> 
> 
> I'm back from the local fair. Pretty cold outside, you wouldn't think that it still is summertime...
> 
> well I'm getting kinda nervous.. 7dpo :)
> 
> When do you plan on testing? Fx'd for a BFP :)Click to expand...

once I'll be overtime.. on Sep 4th or 5th. I bet AF will be there on Sep 1st :shrug:


----------



## CheerCoach

Bentlee, what part of Germany are you from? My oldest daughter did a foreign exchange last year. She visited Stuttgart, Munich, Berlin and Frankfurt. My middle daughter may be going next year...I told her she had to decide between London (she got invited to march in the New Year's Day Parade) or Germany. So, we'll see.


----------



## Bentlee

I'm from the north. Close to Hamburg, but we are probably moving south to Hannover in October. Let me know if you need any information for your daughter. I would be happy to help.

I'm kinda hoping that we'll be able to afford an AuPair from the States once our LO will be born. I want to give something back since I was able to be one in the States.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay, I've been nauseous all day. Isn't 3DPO way too early? I hope my mind is creating symptoms--no fun.


----------



## Bentlee

mouse_chicky said:


> Okay, I've been nauseous all day. Isn't 3DPO way too early? I hope my mind is creating symptoms--no fun.

My Mom said she knew right away back when she was pregnant with me :winkwink: Are you sure with your date of ov? Or could it have been earlier?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I think . . . I started opk last week and got a dark line Thursday (not as dark as the test line) but since then it's gotten lighter. Btw, I love the heart in your siggy Bentlee. :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey girls! TMI... I got the slightest pink when I went to the restroom today so definetely on track for AF to start tomorrow. :yipee: Anyone else CD 1 tomorrow? Or close? 

Hello first TTC cycle!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## MackMomma8

I should start AF soon, either Sept 4 or 5.... A few days off but close!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

MackMomma8 said:


> I should start AF soon, either Sept 4 or 5.... A few days off but close!

Awesome! I have no idea when I will ovulate. I'll be taking Femara to bring on ovulation and I've read that for a lot of people it can make it earlier than CD 14. I'll probably start OPK's shortly after AF ending. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pixie23

CD1 should be on the 30th for me if my cycle is consistent. But we'll probably be O ing and ready to test at way differnt times because my last 2 cycles have been 37 days.


----------



## MackMomma8

We are more NTNP this month anyway. I say that now... Just wait until next week when my POAS addiction gets the better of me and I can't resist the OPKs under my sink anymore. :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

TMI, but I just threw up, so I'm thinking the nausea was probably maybe food poisoning, although I still feel queezy. But who knows.

:dust: Autumn Ladies!


----------



## trgirl308

Mouse_chicky hope you feel better! That isn't fun! 

We spent the day cooped up thanks to hurricane Irene... it isn't hitting us too bad, but crazy rain and winds, so we stayed inside and cooked all day. My dad is stranded in NYC until it blows over. still no sign of af... another test tomorrow, we'll see! 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh I hope it's cuz you're PG Mouse!

We were cooped up due to the hurricane too, ended up not being too terrible. Going stir crazy though!!


----------



## MackMomma8

You East Coast girls keep safe! They keep saying on the news out here that it's just a matter of how bad the flooding might get. I hope you girls are on high ground!! 

Mouse, I hope it's a :baby: and not :sick:. FX'd!!! :)


----------



## CheerCoach

Bentlee said:


> I'm from the north. Close to Hamburg, but we are probably moving south to Hannover in October. Let me know if you need any information for your daughter. I would be happy to help.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that we'll be able to afford an AuPair from the States once our LO will be born. I want to give something back since I was able to be one in the States.

Ah, thank you :) If she goes it'll be w/her school. It's the same program my oldest daughter did last year. They have a gymnasium that they exchange with. They stayed at a few hostels when they weren't w/their host family in Stuttgart. I think she's going to do the London trip though (both run aout $5000...I told her she'd have to chose as $10,000 within 6 months just isn't in our financial plan lol). My husband is German and we want to take all the kids when this TTC baby is about 3 or 4. 

That's terrific that you were able to do that, I know it is quite popular to hire AuPair's here. I never had one but both of my neighbors did...one was German the other was Danish. 



mouse_chicky said:


> Okay, I've been nauseous all day. Isn't 3DPO way too early? I hope my mind is creating symptoms--no fun.

I read once that there are chemicals that are created (not hcg) when fertilization occurs...some women have reactions some don't...so maybe it's that? Any which way...I hope it leads to a :bfp: I'll have to try to find that article...it said something about nausea, back pain and something else that can occur...I'll try to find it to share w/everyone.



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hey girls! TMI... I got the slightest pink when I went to the restroom today so definetely on track for AF to start tomorrow. :yipee: Anyone else CD 1 tomorrow? Or close?
> 
> Hello first TTC cycle!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

Yay :) hope it only takes the first cycle to get your :bfp:

TrGirl & HM...hope you are both stayin safe and dry. 

So...I started this quilting project...DOH...and I have no experience whatsoever...anyone know anything about quilting? I have a few questions...I've been looking online but sites tend to leave out important details...like is Pellon 906F heat activated or glue/sew on? I feel my project is doomed before it's begun. Actually, I've spent close to 5 hours cutting 12x12 and 6x6 squares. I have 36 of the big ones and 70+ of the small ones. I'm determined to drive myself :wacko:


----------



## pixie23

Keep safe east coasters. 

I hope you get to feeling better mouse_chicky and get your BFP!


Two huge papers due tomorrow by 11:59PM, neither of which I've started writing, just done my research so far. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for these classes, I'm so close I can feel it. I'm going to have a lot more free time come tuesday! Then just a final (which should be easy) and a project (which will be some work, but not a whole lot). Yay :happydance:


----------



## Bentlee

mouse_chicky said:


> I think . . . I started opk last week and got a dark line Thursday (not as dark as the test line) but since then it's gotten lighter. Btw, I love the heart in your siggy Bentlee. :)

Thank you. I was wondering, if it's not too big for a sig? 



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hey girls! TMI... I got the slightest pink when I went to the restroom today so definetely on track for AF to start tomorrow. :yipee: Anyone else CD 1 tomorrow? Or close?
> 
> Hello first TTC cycle!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

yeah how exciting :happydance::dust::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:

@CheerCoach.. I could imagine that you could order a book 'bout Quilt online, don't you? Unfortunately I know nothing about it, sorry.

@girls in the Irene area.. Keep save! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> TMI, but I just threw up, so I'm thinking the nausea was probably maybe food poisoning, although I still feel queezy. But who knows.
> 
> :dust: Autumn Ladies!

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 


pixie23 said:


> Keep safe east coasters.
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better mouse_chicky and get your BFP!
> 
> 
> Two huge papers due tomorrow by 11:59PM, neither of which I've started writing, just done my research so far. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for these classes, I'm so close I can feel it. I'm going to have a lot more free time come tuesday! Then just a final (which should be easy) and a project (which will be some work, but not a whole lot). Yay :happydance:

eeek! good luck with your papers :flower: you're so close to finishing!:happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

CheerCoach said:


> Bentlee said:
> 
> 
> I'm from the north. Close to Hamburg, but we are probably moving south to Hannover in October. Let me know if you need any information for your daughter. I would be happy to help.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that we'll be able to afford an AuPair from the States once our LO will be born. I want to give something back since I was able to be one in the States.
> 
> Ah, thank you :) If she goes it'll be w/her school. It's the same program my oldest daughter did last year. They have a gymnasium that they exchange with. They stayed at a few hostels when they weren't w/their host family in Stuttgart. I think she's going to do the London trip though (both run aout $5000...I told her she'd have to chose as $10,000 within 6 months just isn't in our financial plan lol). My husband is German and we want to take all the kids when this TTC baby is about 3 or 4.
> 
> That's terrific that you were able to do that, I know it is quite popular to hire AuPair's here. I never had one but both of my neighbors did...one was German the other was Danish.
> 
> 
> 
> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I've been nauseous all day. Isn't 3DPO way too early? I hope my mind is creating symptoms--no fun.Click to expand...
> 
> *I read once that there are chemicals that are created (not hcg) when fertilization occurs...some women have reactions some don't...so maybe it's that? Any which way...I hope it leads to a  I'll have to try to find that article...it said something about nausea, back pain and something else that can occur...I'll try to find it to share w/everyone.*
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! TMI... I got the slightest pink when I went to the restroom today so definetely on track for AF to start tomorrow. :yipee: Anyone else CD 1 tomorrow? Or close?
> 
> Hello first TTC cycle!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :) hope it only takes the first cycle to get your :bfp:
> 
> TrGirl & HM...hope you are both stayin safe and dry.
> 
> So...I started this quilting project...DOH...and I have no experience whatsoever...anyone know anything about quilting? I have a few questions...I've been looking online but sites tend to leave out important details...like is Pellon 906F heat activated or glue/sew on? I feel my project is doomed before it's begun. Actually, I've spent close to 5 hours cutting 12x12 and 6x6 squares. I have 36 of the big ones and 70+ of the small ones. I'm determined to drive myself :wacko:Click to expand...

Okay, so I opened this thread this morning to post a silly symptom spotting post.. until I saw this and went :shock:. 

When I woke up this morning I just didn't feel right. Now, I'm a pretty light sleeper, and it doesn't take much more than DH rolling over to wake me up. Last night, though, I woke up around 4am with the strangest dull ache in my lower back. I was thinking my puppy had wedged herself between DH and I again. But no, she wasn't even on the bed, she was sleeping on her pillow on the floor! Strange for me... I don't have back problems, and I only get cramps on the 1st and 2nd days of AF. I tossed and turned until I fell back asleep. 

When my alarm went off, I woke up to the most awful nauseous feeling! My stomach is sensitive in the mornings, but never like this. On bad allergy days, I get a little queasy from the drainage (sorry TMI!) but this morning was just different. It was like a hard lump had settled in my stomach. :shrug: I also couldn't get enough to eat yesterday!! I was a bottomless pit! Even DH was like "Wow, you're hungry today." :haha:

So now I really want to read that article if you find it, CC. :blush:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Okay, so I opened this thread this morning to post a silly symptom spotting post.. until I saw this and went :shock:.
> 
> When I woke up this morning I just didn't feel right. Now, I'm a pretty light sleeper, and it doesn't take much more than DH rolling over to wake me up. Last night, though, I woke up around 4am with the strangest dull ache in my lower back. I was thinking my puppy had wedged herself between DH and I again. But no, she wasn't even on the bed, she was sleeping on her pillow on the floor! Strange for me... I don't have back problems, and I only get cramps on the 1st and 2nd days of AF. I tossed and turned until I fell back asleep.
> 
> When my alarm went off, I woke up to the most awful nauseous feeling! My stomach is sensitive in the mornings, but never like this. On bad allergy days, I get a little queasy from the drainage (sorry TMI!) but this morning was just different. It was like a hard lump had settled in my stomach. :shrug: I also couldn't get enough to eat yesterday!! I was a bottomless pit! Even DH was like "Wow, you're hungry today." :haha:
> 
> So now I really want to read that article if you find it, CC. :blush:

:test:

:winkwink:


----------



## MackMomma8

Bwahaha you would say that, babyb!! :hugs: I don't wanna!! My momma is coming this weekend and I don't wanna know!!! Or do I...


----------



## babyb54

That's crazy talk. Of course you do! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

babyb54 said:


> That's crazy talk. Of course you do! :haha:

I second this! 

Test already! I can't waiiitttt!!!! how on earth are you keeping yourself from doing it? I would have subconsciously done it by now :rofl:


I found some POAS blinkies :happydance:
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x111/BlinkieMadness/POAS/POASaddict.gif

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ttc6mthsplus/POAS.gif

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u136/jbscully/ttc/POAS.gif

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f237/ittybitty41/poas.gif

https://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee111/oh_jackie_oooo/BBC/poasaddict1.gif

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ttc6mthsplus/POASaddict.gif

https://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq83/SRMmummy/stick.gif

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz9/stillpraying4baby/poasaddictblinkie.gif

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/11ac6c89.gif

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/211c6c81.gif

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/a307e233.jpg

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/e6cae129.gif

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s76/jkeefe218/POAS-Pusher.gif

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/e8daa2b5.gif

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_6ycwhh.gif?t=1242057541

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_poas5.gif?t=1242055473

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_thBeeFP.gif?t=1242055474

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_thtesttesttest.gif?t=1242055474

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/thfriendsdontlet.gif

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/c27f2b13.gif

https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/236ee551.gif

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx355/p0okieb/TTC/notgonnapoas.gif

https://www.peeonastick.com/blinkies/seelines.gif

You could say I have too much free time :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

LOL, vaniilla, those are hilarious!! I just might have to steal one...

And I'm totally going to POAS on one of the ICs under my sink. Really, why else did I buy them other than to pee on them waaaay too early, and with no real reason? :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

The power of POAS compels you! 

Love those blinkies!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs_T

Vanilla, I'm loving ur images! MY fave is tIe 'step away from the test' one!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I opened this thread this morning to post a silly symptom spotting post.. until I saw this and went :shock:.
> 
> When I woke up this morning I just didn't feel right. Now, I'm a pretty light sleeper, and it doesn't take much more than DH rolling over to wake me up. Last night, though, I woke up around 4am with the strangest dull ache in my lower back. I was thinking my puppy had wedged herself between DH and I again. But no, she wasn't even on the bed, she was sleeping on her pillow on the floor! Strange for me... I don't have back problems, and I only get cramps on the 1st and 2nd days of AF. I tossed and turned until I fell back asleep.
> 
> When my alarm went off, I woke up to the most awful nauseous feeling! My stomach is sensitive in the mornings, but never like this. On bad allergy days, I get a little queasy from the drainage (sorry TMI!) but this morning was just different. It was like a hard lump had settled in my stomach. :shrug: I also couldn't get enough to eat yesterday!! I was a bottomless pit! Even DH was like "Wow, you're hungry today." :haha:
> 
> So now I really want to read that article if you find it, CC. :blush:
> 
> :test:
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

sounds very promising... praying for you hun..


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my baby girl is off on her first day of 1st grade very proud mommy right now. my step. mother is a teacher at her new school so she was there to help once she got off the bus. so that's a little relief. how is everyone this morning?


----------



## Coleey

Sw33tp3a said:


> my baby girl is off on her first day of 1st grade very proud mommy right now. my step. mother is a teacher at her new school so she was there to help once she got off the bus. so that's a little relief. how is everyone this morning?

Bless you hun, how was she? 

Sounds promising Mack, will keep my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Seriously, my chances of being pregnant are like .0000001%. :haha: But I do feel odd still, like I feel like I'm starving but the actual thought of food is nauseating. :sick:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i hope she did good im waiting to find out when she gets out.


----------



## babynewbie

oooooh sounds promising mackmomma!

vanilla love those blinkies!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_T

Just found out my friend gave birth to her son! Pics were on fbook and has made me 10x more broody! Come on 2 weeks 3 days, hurry up and go away!!!! Then I can start TTC and all you lovely ladies in the TWW won't be suffering any more!


----------



## hwimmer

MackMomma8 said:


> Is anyone trying to sway for a certain gender? DH and I have already agreed that if our first is a girl, then we're only going to have one. But if our first is a boy, then we'll have two. We just feel like a boy would be trouble as an only child. :haha: I'm pretty set on only having one, so I'd like to try to sway for a girl. I've read here and there that you should eat foods like greek yogurt and drink cranberry juice up until ov to help concieve a girl, but tbh I've never really looked into it. :shrug: I really want a daughter, as I'm the only girl in my generation and would like to keep the line of girls going in my family. DH only has one (half) sister, and he's always said he loves the idea of a daddy's princess. :cloud9:
> 
> ETA This site has some good info. https://www.getting-pregnant.com/baby-girl.html

We are trying for a BOY! In both our families, the oldest child was a girl, and in both cases, they were bossy little dictators! :haha: For DH, it was his sister and in my family it was... ME! :dohh: So, we're thinking boy! 

Have you read anything by Dr. Shettles? I bought a book called "How to Choose the Sex of Your Baby" and (granted, I didn't read the girl sections as closely) the info on timing sex seems pretty contradictory to the info on this site (??) The book said couples should have sex 4, 3, and 2 days prior to ov and then stop. :shrug:


----------



## hwimmer

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hey girls! TMI... I got the slightest pink when I went to the restroom today so definetely on track for AF to start tomorrow. :yipee: Anyone else CD 1 tomorrow? Or close?
> 
> Hello first TTC cycle!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

Yay!! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Bentlee

Hi guys, how is it going?

@Mack.. I keep my fx.. sounds promising with you!

@me.. my OH and me spend the day with my sister & my lil' neice. I swear she's the cutest little girl ever :kiss: We bought her a PlayDo-ice cream shoppe for her third birthday and she loves it! (so do the adults for that matter :mrgreen:) and I had a wonderful day. My sister, who's gonna be my bridesmaid even got me some wedding magazines and I got really excited bout them.

Other than that I couldn't eat much today but my belly feels pretty gassy. Whatever that means.. probably I just gained weight...


----------



## hakunamatata

I read several different theories on how to increase the chance of a certain gender and a lot did contradict each other. I know I'll be super happy with either a boy or a girl though I know I'd have loads of fun dressing up and playing with a girl but DH would prefer a boy so guess we will see what happens!!

Sweetpea hope your LO's first day back went great!!


----------



## babyb54

Y'all can keep your girl peanuts.. I want boy boy boy. :haha:

I'm the opposite.. the boy stuff makes me gooey inside.. the girly stuff is meh, lol. I'm sure if we find out we're having a little girl my preferences will start to shift (I hope), but for now I've got everything crossed for team :blue: !


----------



## Bentlee

All I know is, that I do *not* hope for twins! That would def shock me :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> Y'all can keep your girl peanuts.. I want boy boy boy. :haha:
> 
> I'm the opposite.. the boy stuff makes me gooey inside.. the girly stuff is meh, lol. I'm sure if we find out we're having a little girl my preferences will start to shift (I hope), but for now I've got everything crossed for team :blue: !

I was that way until about a year and a half ago... and then all around me was baby boy boy boy!! :haha: They just aren't as cute anymore to me, lol. That, and I never got pampered like a girly girl (only girl in my generation!) so all the frilly frothy pink stuff just makes me go all :cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

Bentlee said:


> All I know is, that I do *not* hope for twins! That would def shock me :shrug:

My reaction if I found out I was having twins would be:

:shock: :shock: :shock:....:cloud9:

hehe. ;) I'd love twins.. they'd scare the crap outta me, but I think it'd be such a blessing!


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Y'all can keep your girl peanuts.. I want boy boy boy. :haha:
> 
> I'm the opposite.. the boy stuff makes me gooey inside.. the girly stuff is meh, lol. I'm sure if we find out we're having a little girl my preferences will start to shift (I hope), but for now I've got everything crossed for team :blue: !
> 
> I was that way until about a year and a half ago... and then all around me was baby boy boy boy!! :haha: They just aren't as cute anymore to me, lol. That, and I never got pampered like a girly girl (only girl in my generation!) so all the frilly frothy pink stuff just makes me go all :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well hopefully the cosmos are listening.. I think we've worked out a pretty balanced deal here! ;) :haha:


----------



## Bentlee

babyb54 said:


> Bentlee said:
> 
> 
> All I know is, that I do *not* hope for twins! That would def shock me :shrug:
> 
> My reaction if I found out I was having twins would be:
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:....:cloud9:
> 
> hehe. ;) I'd love twins.. they'd scare the crap outta me, but I think it'd be such a blessing!Click to expand...

I completely agree... but still I'm not hoping for some :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_T

babyb54 said:


> Y'all can keep your girl peanuts.. I want boy boy boy. :haha:
> 
> I'm the opposite.. the boy stuff makes me gooey inside.. the girly stuff is meh, lol. I'm sure if we find out we're having a little girl my preferences will start to shift (I hope), but for now I've got everything crossed for team :blue: !

R u gunna find out the gender babyb?


----------



## Mrs_T

Think I'm pretty neutral on the girl or boy thing but would prob lean more towards wanting a girl first as I desperately want one of each but would rather girl + girl than boy + boy if we weren't lucky enough to have one of each. Ultimately I wouldn't care though, I'd feel super lucky to have kids whatever their gender (that's my non-jinxing clause there!).


----------



## vaniilla

I want twins! me me me send the twins baby dust over here :rofl:


----------



## CheerCoach

MackMomma8;12523015When my alarm went off said:


> I looked and looked but haven't found it. I will look again when I get back home...but the best I can remember is that it has something to do with your progesterone increasing right after O and then if the egg is fertilized it release small amounts of hcg..the combo creates some symptoms. I will try to find it so that I'm not providing false info...but it was something along those lines. I don't have it bookmarked but I believe when I found it before I had searched "pregnacy symptoms before implantation" or something similar.
> 
> If you are 9dpo now ya never know you may be able to get a :bfp: My fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I want twins! me me me send the twins baby dust over here :rofl:
> 
> Lol, Vaniila...me too :thumbup: Love the blinkies :)Click to expand...


----------



## MackMomma8

Stark, obvious BFN. :haha: Seriously, who gets a BFP @ 7dpo??? Sigh.


----------



## trgirl308

lol on the poas blinkies! I think I need one.... I woke up this morning and wanted so badly not to test, but I kept thinking what if I can know today... and of course bfn. I am pretty decided I won't test tomorrow... but so far that isn't working well. 

MM that is really early, fx for you for your next test!

I wouldn't mind twins, you get 2 for 1 labour, although not double the mat leave...


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Y'all can keep your girl peanuts.. I want boy boy boy. :haha:
> 
> I'm the opposite.. the boy stuff makes me gooey inside.. the girly stuff is meh, lol. I'm sure if we find out we're having a little girl my preferences will start to shift (I hope), but for now I've got everything crossed for team :blue: !
> 
> R u gunna find out the gender babyb?Click to expand...

Only as soon as any semi-medical professional can garner a guess. :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey everyone!:flower:

That sounds like quite a craft project you have going on there, cheercoach! I hope it gets all sorted out. I admire you crafty gals. ;) I couldn't knit or crochet my way out of a paper bag. :haha: Whatever that means.

Pixie, good luck with your papers. Research is a pain in the arse . . . you can do it!:thumbup:

Oh, sweetpea, your little precious in 1st grade! How exciting. It makes me weepy thinking one day that'll be my baby Kara.:cry:

Mackmomma, hopefully you and I are suffering from more than morning psychological sickness. :rofl:

Off to go google that article . . . I'll link whatever I can find. :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone is Ok :flower:



vaniilla said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> That's crazy talk. Of course you do! :haha:
> 
> I second this!
> 
> Test already! I can't waiiitttt!!!! how on earth are you keeping yourself from doing it? I would have subconsciously done it by now :rofl:
> 
> 
> I found some POAS blinkies :happydance:
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x111/BlinkieMadness/POAS/POASaddict.gif
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ttc6mthsplus/POAS.gif
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u136/jbscully/ttc/POAS.gif
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f237/ittybitty41/poas.gif
> 
> https://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee111/oh_jackie_oooo/BBC/poasaddict1.gif
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ttc6mthsplus/POASaddict.gif
> 
> https://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq83/SRMmummy/stick.gif
> 
> https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz9/stillpraying4baby/poasaddictblinkie.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/11ac6c89.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/211c6c81.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/a307e233.jpg
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/e6cae129.gif
> 
> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s76/jkeefe218/POAS-Pusher.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/e8daa2b5.gif
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_6ycwhh.gif?t=1242057541
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_poas5.gif?t=1242055473
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_thBeeFP.gif?t=1242055474
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_thtesttesttest.gif?t=1242055474
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/thfriendsdontlet.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/c27f2b13.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/236ee551.gif
> 
> https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx355/p0okieb/TTC/notgonnapoas.gif
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/blinkies/seelines.gif
> 
> You could say I have too much free time :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Loving all these blinkies :winkwink:~ Where did you get them? :shrug:


----------



## babynewbie

The thought of twins terrifies me!! :haha: Would be lovely but i dont think i could handle it! Especially with a toddler aswell!


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Well...I'm waiting to O any day, and then I'll be on my first official TWW...I'm SOooooo friggin excited :D At least I'll have my holidays to distract me for most of it :D

I've read in TCOYF about gender swaying and they suggest that if you want a girl, DTD days before O and abstain at O as they longer living, but weaker female sperm then get a better chance. If you want a boy, DTD at the time of O so the stronger boy sperm make it past the girls...

I keep going back and forth about what I want... I LOVE little boys...but then they grow up :dohh: A big part of me would love girls as I've so much I'd want to teach them... OH wants girls... 

Raverley chums...afraid I've failed to make a start on project washcloth- had a busy weekend. Also, OH said I'm not allowed to start until the cardigan is finished. Of course I'm going to ignore him, but need him out the house to start... I figure it'll be the perfect thing to be doing on my commute to/from work...


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats to the Autumn Acorns on 5000 posts! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

KellyC75 said:


> Congrats to the Autumn Acorns on 5000 posts! :happydance:

And 500 pages :D


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Hope everyone is Ok :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> That's crazy talk. Of course you do! :haha:
> 
> I second this!
> 
> Test already! I can't waiiitttt!!!! how on earth are you keeping yourself from doing it? I would have subconsciously done it by now :rofl:
> 
> 
> I found some POAS blinkies :happydance:
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x111/BlinkieMadness/POAS/POASaddict.gif
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ttc6mthsplus/POAS.gif
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u136/jbscully/ttc/POAS.gif
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f237/ittybitty41/poas.gif
> 
> https://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee111/oh_jackie_oooo/BBC/poasaddict1.gif
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/ttc6mthsplus/POASaddict.gif
> 
> https://i436.photobucket.com/albums/qq83/SRMmummy/stick.gif
> 
> https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz9/stillpraying4baby/poasaddictblinkie.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/11ac6c89.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/211c6c81.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/a307e233.jpg
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/e6cae129.gif
> 
> https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s76/jkeefe218/POAS-Pusher.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/e8daa2b5.gif
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_6ycwhh.gif?t=1242057541
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_poas5.gif?t=1242055473
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_thBeeFP.gif?t=1242055474
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/th_thtesttesttest.gif?t=1242055474
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/ttcblinkies4tmp/2ww%20POAS%20bfp%20blinkies/thfriendsdontlet.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/c27f2b13.gif
> 
> https://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx125/celena128/family/IconsGifsClipart/236ee551.gif
> 
> https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx355/p0okieb/TTC/notgonnapoas.gif
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/blinkies/seelines.gif
> 
> You could say I have too much free time :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Loving all these blinkies :winkwink:~ Where did you get them? :shrug:Click to expand...

I searched around dr google :rofl: 



MackMomma8 said:


> Stark, obvious BFN. :haha: Seriously, who gets a BFP @ 7dpo??? Sigh.

why are they not available already!!!!! I keep hoping they'll soon make something you can use from 4dpo :haha:



anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Well...I'm waiting to O any day, and then I'll be on my first official TWW...I'm SOooooo friggin excited :D At least I'll have my holidays to distract me for most of it :D
> 
> I've read in TCOYF about gender swaying and they suggest that if you want a girl, DTD days before O and abstain at O as they longer living, but weaker female sperm then get a better chance. If you want a boy, DTD at the time of O so the stronger boy sperm make it past the girls...
> 
> I keep going back and forth about what I want... I LOVE little boys...but then they grow up :dohh: A big part of me would love girls as I've so much I'd want to teach them... OH wants girls...
> 
> Raverley chums...afraid I've failed to make a start on project washcloth- had a busy weekend. Also, OH said I'm not allowed to start until the cardigan is finished. Of course I'm going to ignore him, but need him out the house to start... I figure it'll be the perfect thing to be doing on my commute to/from work...

I've yet to make a start on it too :dohh: I need to get some more yarn I think, maybe I'm just awful at it :dohh: :haha: wooooo nearly in the tww! :happydance:



KellyC75 said:


> Congrats to the Autumn Acorns on 5000 posts! :happydance:

:happydance: can't believe we've made it to 5000!!!! 



the wait to Ov is going slow and I'm not even thinking about the tww, it always goes soooooo slowwwlyyyyyyyy :dohh: :sleep:


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla...I saw your post on Ravelry, and wondering if my yarn is too thin too...


----------



## trgirl308

yay! 5000 posts! 

I did it this morning, I wasted my fmu and did NOT poas! I am at CD 33 and still no sign of af.... get really tired of waiting but couldn't see another bfn, so I'm going to try to wait until next week (haha.... she says hoping)

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Well...I'm waiting to O any day, and then I'll be on my first official TWW...I'm SOooooo friggin excited :D At least I'll have my holidays to distract me for most of it :D
> 
> I've read in TCOYF about gender swaying and they suggest that if you want a girl, DTD days before O and abstain at O as they longer living, but weaker female sperm then get a better chance. If you want a boy, DTD at the time of O so the stronger boy sperm make it past the girls...
> 
> I keep going back and forth about what I want... I LOVE little boys...but then they grow up :dohh: A big part of me would love girls as I've so much I'd want to teach them... OH wants girls...
> 
> Raverley chums...afraid I've failed to make a start on project washcloth- had a busy weekend. Also, OH said I'm not allowed to start until the cardigan is finished. Of course I'm going to ignore him, but need him out the house to start... I figure it'll be the perfect thing to be doing on my commute to/from work...

Little boys don't grow up... their bodies just get bigger. Not their brains. :rofl:

I haven't had a chance to check Rav for a day or so now. :dohh: Stupid school taking up all my time!!! And work's been so busy... don't they know I need time to check BnB, too??

Annie, I've got my fingers and toes and legs and arms all crossed that your catch this cycle. I'd be so over the moon if you got your bfp before me. :cloud9: Or the same month as me. Eekkk I don't care really I just want all of us to be pregnant ASAP!! :haha:



trgirl308 said:


> yay! 5000 posts!
> 
> I did it this morning, I wasted my fmu and did NOT poas! I am at CD 33 and still no sign of af.... get really tired of waiting but couldn't see another bfn, so I'm going to try to wait until next week (haha.... she says hoping)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

CD33?? OMG how long are you cycles normally? That's 5 days past AF being due for me in most cases... NO WAY I'd be able to not POAS for that long. You've got nerves of steel, woman. :hugs:


----------



## Bentlee

5000 posts, awesome! Not many of mine so far..

I expecting my AF at any time now and it kinda feels like it's on its way. I'm still hoping & praying for it not to show up ;) Please keep your fx, guys!

Hope everyone else is doing fine?


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Eekkk I don't care really I just want all of us to be pregnant ASAP!! :haha:

OMG me too! I need more bump buddies, STAT!

...so if y'all could work on that, please. :rofl:


----------



## Bentlee

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Eekkk I don't care really I just want all of us to be pregnant ASAP!! :haha:
> 
> OMG me too! I need more bump buddies, STAT!
> 
> ...so if y'all could work on that, please. :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm trying so hard :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

anniepie said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Autumn Acorns on 5000 posts! :happydance:
> 
> And 500 pages :DClick to expand...

Cool!! We are definitely a chatty bunch! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Anyone been to Vegas? Except for you Sw33tp3a :D I know you're there already :haha: Me and Mr Gibbo are looking for a honeymoon hotel :blush: We like the look of the Bellagio (fountains!!) and Encore. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## pixie23

I haven't started on the washcloth project yet, I've gotten a bit distracted as I started my patterened throw and I am so excited that it actually resembles the picture! I need to buy some cute yarn for the wash cloth. Do you think something thinner than a worsted 4 will work?

Twins are definitely a high chance scenario for me, I don't know that I want them, but I accept that there is a high possibility. I think if it happens I will just take it as it comes, it's not something I'm hoping for because of the added stress, but I would definitely enjoy it as much as possible if it happens. Interestingly enough, twins seem to run in the third pregnancy and beyond in my family so I'm not sure what the chances are for a first pregnancy.


----------



## pixie23

I've never been to Vegas but one of my close friends goes a lot as she lives quite close. She always raves about the Golden Nugget.


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Anyone been to Vegas? Except for you Sw33tp3a :D I know you're there already :haha: Me and Mr Gibbo are looking for a honeymoon hotel :blush: We like the look of the Bellagio (fountains!!) and Encore. Anyone have any recommendations?

We were just in Vegas in April, and stayed at the Sahara. I think they demolished it at the end of May, though. Sad, it was one of the original hotel casinos from the 50s. 

I've heard the Bellagio is a great place to stay. I personally loved the Venetian when we were there, you HAVE to go see Madame Tussad's Wax Museum!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MackMomma8 said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone been to Vegas? Except for you Sw33tp3a :D I know you're there already :haha: Me and Mr Gibbo are looking for a honeymoon hotel :blush: We like the look of the Bellagio (fountains!!) and Encore. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> We were just in Vegas in April, and stayed at the Sahara. I think they demolished it at the end of May, though. Sad, it was one of the original hotel casinos from the 50s.
> 
> I've heard the Bellagio is a great place to stay. I personally loved the Venetian when we were there, you HAVE to go see Madame Tussad's Wax Museum!!Click to expand...

I was born in London so I've been to the British one :D I've heard about the Venetian, will do some research! Thanks Mack!


----------



## Bentlee

I've been to Vegas once and I love it! It's such an amazing place :), but so hotel I stayed at is not really a nice place for your honeymoon and can't even remember how it was called though..


----------



## pixie23

I'm hoping AF will arrive today, I've felt she's on her way for the past 3 days, if she arrives today then my last 3 cycles will be the exact same length! It sucks that my cycles are so darn long, but atleast they're starting to regulate!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> I'm hoping AF will arrive today, I've felt she's on her way for the past 3 days, if she arrives today then my last 3 cycles will be the exact same length! It sucks that my cycles are so darn long, but atleast they're starting to regulate!!!

How long are your cycles? Anything under 35 days is considered "normal", or so my obgyn told me once. :flower:


----------



## pixie23

My last two cycles have been 37 days and today is day 37 for my current cycle.


----------



## MackMomma8

That is kinda long, but I wouldn't worry if they are starting to regulate. I think regularity is more important than cycle length, tbh.


----------



## Bentlee

pixie23 said:


> I'm hoping AF will arrive today, I've felt she's on her way for the past 3 days, ...!

I'm feeling quite the same today :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

I totally agree! I'm just glad that I have an idea of when "late" is now because now I have a reason to wait to test so that I won't be driving myself crazy in the tww wanting to test everyday like I used to because I didn't even know when late was. I think being able to wait to test will help keep ttc from being so stressful.

I say ttc, but really we're ntnp - but I don't like the idea of saying thay we're not trying, because we are trying, I'm just not charting.


----------



## MackMomma8

That's how I am too... we're not not trying, but we're not trying too hard. :winkwink:


----------



## pixie23

tbh I think the whole temping and charting thing is a bit insane - I would be driving myself crazy because I'm such a perfectionist and control freak - and I don't have a steady enough sleep pattern to even pull it off. Before BnB I thought not preventing was trying and I think I will always view it that way.


----------



## MackMomma8

So I've noticed this since I went off BC.... My cycles are fairly in-tune with lunar cycles.

https://www.calendar-365.com/moon/moon-phases.html

Last AF: Aug 7-11
Last New Moon: Aug 13

Next Full Moon: Sept 12
Next Fertile Window: Sept 15-19
Next New Moon: Sept 27
Next AF due: Sept 30

Doesn't match up exactly, but pretty close! I'm probably just being superstitious, but I'd like to think that it being a full moon around your fertile window would help?


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> tbh I think the whole temping and charting thing is a bit insane - I would be driving myself crazy because I'm such a perfectionist and control freak - and I don't have a steady enough sleep pattern to even pull it off. Before BnB I thought not preventing was trying and I think I will always view it that way.

 
WSS!


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> tbh I think the whole temping and charting thing is a bit insane - I would be driving myself crazy because I'm such a perfectionist and control freak - and I don't have a steady enough sleep pattern to even pull it off. Before BnB I thought not preventing was trying and I think I will always view it that way.

I charted for the past year, but I did it so that we could 100% AVOID having unprotected sex during my fertile time. Now that's not the case, but I still don't want to try that hard with the temping and charting and all. POAS a few times? Sure. Be obsessive about temps and CM and CP? :nope:

I posted in my journal awhile back about how not trying for me meant that I felt like I'd get pregnant with the baby I was meant to have. If I tried too hard, I'd be messing with fate.


----------



## pixie23

MackMomma8 said:


> So I've noticed this since I went off BC.... My cycles are fairly in-tune with lunar cycles.
> 
> https://www.calendar-365.com/moon/moon-phases.html
> 
> Last AF: Aug 7-11
> Last New Moon: Aug 13
> 
> Next Full Moon: Sept 12
> Next Fertile Window: Sept 15-19
> Next New Moon: Sept 27
> Next AF due: Sept 30
> 
> Doesn't match up exactly, but pretty close! I'm probably just being superstitious, but I'd like to think that it being a full moon around your fertile window would help?

It does match up! How interesting!
A lot of women go into labor on full moons - many hospitals keep track of when the full moons are due because the maternity wards get busy!


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> So I've noticed this since I went off BC.... My cycles are fairly in-tune with lunar cycles.
> 
> https://www.calendar-365.com/moon/moon-phases.html
> 
> Last AF: Aug 7-11
> Last New Moon: Aug 13
> 
> Next Full Moon: Sept 12
> Next Fertile Window: Sept 15-19
> Next New Moon: Sept 27
> Next AF due: Sept 30
> 
> Doesn't match up exactly, but pretty close! I'm probably just being superstitious, but I'd like to think that it being a full moon around your fertile window would help?
> 
> It does match up! How interesting!
> A lot of women go into labor on full moons - many hospitals keep track of when the full moons are due because the maternity wards get busy!Click to expand...

I know the hospitals here do that, my ex's dad was a doc. He hated being on call during full moons!


----------



## pixie23

MackMomma8 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> tbh I think the whole temping and charting thing is a bit insane - I would be driving myself crazy because I'm such a perfectionist and control freak - and I don't have a steady enough sleep pattern to even pull it off. Before BnB I thought not preventing was trying and I think I will always view it that way.
> 
> I charted for the past year, but I did it so that we could 100% AVOID having unprotected sex during my fertile time. Now that's not the case, but I still don't want to try that hard with the temping and charting and all. POAS a few times? Sure. Be obsessive about temps and CM and CP? :nope:
> 
> I posted in my journal awhile back about how not trying for me meant that I felt like I'd get pregnant with the baby I was meant to have. *If I tried too hard, I'd be messing with fate*.Click to expand...

That is how my DH feels, he wants it to just happen when it's supposed to. I just want it to happen already! :haha:


----------



## Bentlee

pixie23 said:


> tbh I think the whole temping and charting thing is a bit insane - I would be driving myself crazy because I'm such a perfectionist and control freak - and I don't have a steady enough sleep pattern to even pull it off. Before BnB I thought not preventing was trying and I think I will always view it that way.

now I feel silly.. thought ntnp means that you actually want to prevent, but you don't because you wouldn't mind having a baby just now too much and trying to actually have :sex: for having a baby. the whole temping and charting thing was even in complete different chapter for me... couldn't that either, would drive me crazy and I can't see a whole of a much sense in it.


----------



## Mrs_T

I'm with u guys! Temping and charting just seems like too much effort and stress for me! I call ttc actively trying to conceive a baby. the other stuff is just extra ttc stuff. , I call ntnp just using no contraception, having sex as normal (not timing near ov or upping it).


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im ttcing still this cycle but im not doing the tempting its too stressful. and ive found so far the days have gone by faster as well. im not checking my cm for another few days. after like cd 13 i will but not till then sence i know i have 31 day cycles i wont ovulate till around cd 18-24 time frame. i dont want to stress out this . i think that is whats causing me to have trouble with it.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:coffee: Enjoying today's discussion. (I actually am drinking coffee to wake up to be able to grade papers later. :haha:)

5DPO for me. Not nauseous this morning, but queezy when stomach is empty. I know this week wil fly by. Love to all in TWW or waiting for AF to get on with it. :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

so I've been crocheting away

Here's a photo of the baby blanket/throw I recently completed, though I haven't weaved in the loose pieces yet:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/STA71923.jpg


this is a photo of my first patterned throw I started last week:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/STA71922.jpg


and this last one is a picture of my project washcloth that I started today:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/STA71920.jpg


----------



## Bentlee

Pixie what a good work! I really like it! Wish I'd have some talent on doing things like that..


----------



## trgirl308

Wow Pixie, those look great! 

MM, no nerves of steel here at all! I tested everyday from 9dpo... just gave up today because I got frustrated but chances are I will test again tomorrow. And previous times I've gone off the pill my cycles have always been 28-30, so I know that this could just be normal because of bc, but I still don't feel any sign of af, and I feel a few other signs... but it is easy to think anything at this point...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie23 said:


> so I've been crocheting away
> 
> Here's a photo of the baby blanket/throw I recently completed, though I haven't weaved in the loose pieces yet:
> 
> https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/STA71923.jpg
> 
> 
> this is a photo of my first patterned throw I started last week:
> 
> https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/STA71922.jpg
> 
> 
> and this last one is a picture of my project washcloth that I started today:
> 
> https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/STA71920.jpg

those are very nice.. it gets addicting dont it.. im doing a blanket and also making a doily for my table. when done im gonna starch it and iron it flat.


----------



## pixie23

Thanks ladies!
It is very addicting. Now that my time is freeing up I'm getting back into the swing of crafting again.

Bentlee - you should joind the rav group. I already knew how to crochet, but MM is creating instructional videos for guidance - I'm hoping to pick up on better technique and challenge myself as we do more projects.


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck to all ntnp :dust:

Thats just what we always have done ~ The more relaxed you are, the better your chances of concieving :thumbup:

However, that didnt stop me feeling disapointment each time AF showed up! :af:

I know I dont really belong here anymore, but I just have to check in on all you lovely Girls :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Well done pixie they look great! :thumbup:

Kelly dont be silly come in any time you want, you may already be pregnant but your still an acorn at heart :winkwink: :friends:


Ive always considered NTNP to be just going about things normally but you just dont use any contraception, you dont particularly want a baby but if it happens it happens. To me TTC means you really want a baby so your trying to get pregnant. And all the charting and etc is just another level of doing it.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls,

I have been reading the thread to make sure I keep up but I have been MIA cause I have been working double shifts at work due to staff shortage.

I am off to see my Great Aunt on Friday as she has been diagnosed with Cancer and she is terminal. She went into hospital with aonumonia and when they did the chest X-ray they found lumps all through her chest, they then did a full body scan and she is riddle with it. It is making me so upset cause she is a fantastic Aunt and I don't know what I will do without her..:sad2:

Finally got my new laptop (Apple MacBook Air) so awesome. Have missed talking to all you guys and hope you are all doing well.

I can't believe we have reached 5000 posts it has gone so quick.

Well I am off to bed so tired, hope you all have a wonderful weekend if I don't check in..xx


----------



## babynewbie

sorry about your aunt hun :( :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Miss Redknob- so sorry to hear about your aunt... :hug:

I don't know what to do...first month of TTC...we've BD once at what's hopefully the start of my fertile period (though still waiting to O)...and OH just isn't in the mood to BD anymore... :cry: Feel like my chance is slipping away. If we don't catch this month, I'm likely out for the next 3 months... And just generally, OH and I seem to have trouble making time for DTD... I'm starting to worry he just doesn't fancy me :cry:


----------



## babynewbie

anniepie you silly thing :hugs: Please dont think he doesnt fancy you. The same happened to us, it got to our fertile time and for some reason it was hard for us to DTD for one reason or another, either OH wasnt well or too tired etc. I felt like our chance was slipping. But just remember it only takes one little spermy to get the job done :thumbup: Fingers and toes crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Babynewbie...it's not just now, though...we just never seem to DTD at all...guess it bothered me less before (although it did bother me), but now we've got a reason to be getting busy... Think I just have to keep my fingers crossed that I O today and there are still some lucky guys in there ready and waiting to catch the eggy...

I think also, as we fell so easily before (through a condom and despite taking the MAP within 12 hours) he thinks it will definitely be just as easy this time...perhaps it will...


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry to hear about your aunt Miss Redknob. :hugs:

Annipie of course he fancies you! But it can get hard to make time, and he may feel added pressure if he knows it is your fertile time. Try not to stress and go buy new lingerie! :)

Tested again this morning, still bfn, still no sign of af, this is getting frustrating...


----------



## anniepie

I'm not going down the lingerie route again- it's failed on me 3 times in the last few months :cry:


----------



## anniepie

trgirl- you're cd31 or something aren't you? what's your normal cycle length? Mine have ranged from 26-33...but longer being normal


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So sorry to hear about your Aunt K :hugs: 

And don't sweat it Annie, my DH doesn't seem to view lingerie as anything special so it doesn't work for me either :( Usually I get Mr Gibbo drunk as it's great then :winkwink: 

Have you heard? They're making a film out of "What To Expect When You're Expecting"?! I suppose it'll be like "He's Just Not That Into You" (which I loved!) I can't wait to see Cameron Diaz with a baby bump :D


----------



## trgirl308

aww.. sorry about the lingerie, it doesn't always work, but I'm sure you looked great! Have you tried talking to him about it?

I am CD33 today. Other times I've gone off bc my cycles have been 28-30 days, so this is irregular for me, but that still might not mean anything. I'm still getting bfns, but I'm only using cheapies... so I really don't know. I still feel weird, cramps, pressure and some nausea... I also haven't been waiting the 5 minutes though, I think I last 1 minute then I throw it in the garbage... don't know if that makes a difference... I just want to know now!


----------



## trgirl308

Mrs Gibbo said:


> So sorry to hear about your Aunt K :hugs:
> 
> And don't sweat it Annie, my DH doesn't seem to view lingerie as anything special so it doesn't work for me either :( Usually I get Mr Gibbo drunk as it's great then :winkwink:
> 
> Have you heard? They're making a film out of "What To Expect When You're Expecting"?! I suppose it'll be like "He's Just Not That Into You" (which I loved!) I can't wait to see Cameron Diaz with a baby bump :D

Did you read the book 'He's just not that into you'... it was pretty hilarious and sad at the same time...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I read bits of it when they gave it away with a newspaper but I never finished it...


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> so I've been crocheting away
> 
> Here's a photo of the baby blanket/throw I recently completed, though I haven't weaved in the loose pieces yet:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a photo of my first patterned throw I started last week:
> 
> 
> and this last one is a picture of my project washcloth that I started today:
> 
> 
> 
> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Pixie, those look great!
> 
> MM, no nerves of steel here at all! I tested everyday from 9dpo... just gave up today because I got frustrated but chances are I will test again tomorrow. And previous times I've gone off the pill my cycles have always been 28-30, so I know that this could just be normal because of bc, but I still don't feel any sign of af, and I feel a few other signs... but it is easy to think anything at this point...
> 
> Those look awesome pixie!!
> 
> trgirl, I tested yesterday and the day before... BFNs, of course, but I just can't help myself sometimes. :haha: Today I feel very much like AF is coming, so no more wasting pee sticks!!
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all ntnp :dust:
> 
> Thats just what we always have done ~ The more relaxed you are, the better your chances of concieving :thumbup:
> 
> However, that didnt stop me feeling disapointment each time AF showed up! :af:
> 
> I know I dont really belong here anymore, but I just have to check in on all you lovely Girls :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kelly, don't say that!! We love you and want you to come check on us and chat with us. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I have been reading the thread to make sure I keep up but I have been MIA cause I have been working double shifts at work due to staff shortage.
> 
> I am off to see my Great Aunt on Friday as she has been diagnosed with Cancer and she is terminal. She went into hospital with aonumonia and when they did the chest X-ray they found lumps all through her chest, they then did a full body scan and she is riddle with it. It is making me so upset cause she is a fantastic Aunt and I don't know what I will do without her..:sad2:
> 
> Finally got my new laptop (Apple MacBook Air) so awesome. Have missed talking to all you guys and hope you are all doing well.
> 
> I can't believe we have reached 5000 posts it has gone so quick.
> 
> Well I am off to bed so tired, hope you all have a wonderful weekend if I don't check in..xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your aunt, hun. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> Miss Redknob- so sorry to hear about your aunt... :hug:
> 
> I don't know what to do...first month of TTC...we've BD once at what's hopefully the start of my fertile period (though still waiting to O)...and OH just isn't in the mood to BD anymore... :cry: Feel like my chance is slipping away. If we don't catch this month, I'm likely out for the next 3 months... And just generally, OH and I seem to have trouble making time for DTD... I'm starting to worry he just doesn't fancy me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, honey, you know better than to think that way!! :hugs: Although I do agree with ditching the lingerie route... I stand by what I said in your journal. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your aunt Miss Redknob. :hugs:
> 
> Annipie of course he fancies you! But it can get hard to make time, and he may feel added pressure if he knows it is your fertile time. Try not to stress and go buy new lingerie! :)
> 
> Tested again this morning, still bfn, still no sign of af, this is getting frustrating...Click to expand...
> 
> How many DPO are you now, trgirl?Click to expand...


----------



## babynewbie

Oh i saw a picture in the paper of Cameron Diaz with a fake bump, didnt know thats the film theyre making though!


----------



## Mrs_T

Pixie - your crafty bits look amazing!

MrsRedknob - sorry to hear about your aunt...sending you lots of :hug:

Anniepie - me and OH hardly ever DTD these days. Sometimes I get worried or upset about it but on the other hand we are super happy together and for us it's not really a huge deal. It's me that prob prevents it more - I just get so damn tired from work and he likes to stay up late whereas I'm :sleep: early which doesn't help. I'm hoping we'll be able to up it a lot when we start trying.

I'm super excited about the film What to Expect, but a bit sad it's not due to be out til spring next year :growlmad:

Also heard today that Beyonce is preggers!


----------



## pixie23

Kelly - you're always welcome here! Don't forget it's a wtt, ttc, and pregnancy group! There will be more pregnancy talk when more of us make it there.

Redknob - :hugs: sorry about your aunt hun. 

Thanks for the compliments on the crocheting ladies. It was a nice pick me up. It's been nice to share it with people who appreciate it.


----------



## babyb54

By this time tomorrow I'll be either THRILLED or totally heartbroken. I'm starting to freak out a little!


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> By this time tomorrow I'll be either THRILLED or totally heartbroken. I'm starting to freak out a little!

Wait, why? What did I miss?


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> By this time tomorrow I'll be either THRILLED or totally heartbroken. I'm starting to freak out a little!
> 
> Wait, why? What did I miss?Click to expand...

Oh, just cause I have my first scan. It'll probably be good news.. but the first one is just so scary! :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ahhh, I thought that's what was going on... for a minute I thought you were finding out the sex, but then realized you're only like 7 weeks!! :dohh:

There's nothing to be scared about!! You're going to hear a heartbeat and see your little blob for the first time. :cloud9: Nothin' scary or terrifing about that, dear!


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Ahhh, I thought that's what was going on... for a minute I thought you were finding out the sex, but then realized you're only like 7 weeks!! :dohh:
> 
> There's nothing to be scared about!! *You're going to hear a heartbeat and see your little blob for the first time.* :cloud9: Nothin' scary or terrifing about that, dear!

I hope. [-o&lt;


----------



## music81

hello ladies, hope you're all keeping well, ive not been on here for a while.....seems like a lot of u are being creative with knitting?!...i cant knit, i can cross stitch very badly....im not v good with sewing and that sort of thing

im CD26....hoping CD 1 wont arrive this month...but nothing out of the ordinary to say that'll be the case....tender boobs and moodiness but that normal pms for me!!

fx to everyone and lots of babydust xx


----------



## pixie23

:dust: good luck music!


so I did something to day that I hadn't done in a very long time, a year or more in fact. I dusted off my insturment and played a few scales. It was so nice. I forgot how much I enjoy playing, I just wish I had some sheet music here with me. 
I don't know why it is a skill worth having anymore, but I know I don't want to lose it. 
Who else can play an insturment?


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> :dust: good luck music!
> 
> 
> so I did something to day that I hadn't done in a very long time, a year or more in fact. I dusted off my insturment and played a few scales. It was so nice. I forgot how much I enjoy playing, I just wish I had some sheet music here with me.
> I don't know why it is a skill worth having anymore, but I know I don't want to lose it.
> Who else can play an insturment?

What do you play, pixie? I used to play the flute waaay back in school. I still have it, but wouldn't know how to make it play if I wanted to. Trust me, I tried a few months back and it wasn't pretty. :haha:


----------



## anniepie

I play (or played!) clarinet...I keep meaning to get it out of it's box and dust it down...but there never seems time... I used to be quite good...but now it seems my fingers won't quite do what my brain wants them to...very frustrating. I refuse to say I don't play it anymore though!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry about your aunt, Miss Redknob. :hugs:

KellyC75, you're one of the originals on the thread I started way back that led to this group; you better not leave. :haha:

Anniepie, I hope you and your dh rekindle that flame soon. I know the feeling. My dh and I barely have the energy or ambition, which means lots of lube. (tmi, :blush:)

Good to hear from you, music81. :)

I can't wait for the What to Expect movie! Hopefully, we'll all have big bellies by then!


----------



## pixie23

I played the flute for 8 consecutive years and played the piccolo for a couple. I haven't seriously played since high school though, about 4 years ago now. My ears aren't as trained as they used to be, but I thought I sounded pretty decent. 
I was inspired to play today because someone from high school posted one of our old marching shows on FB!


----------



## anniepie

Thanks mouse_chicky. Unfortunately this evening has been a bit of a disaster and I'm currently hiding out downstairs at 00:30 to calm down after not being able to stop crying...it's not been a good evening on the baby making front...and not sure that OH's all that on board after all...just feeling a little confused about stuff just now...


----------



## trgirl308

MM, by my normal cycle I would be 18dpo today, but I read that after bc it can take longer to ovulate so I am only counting in CD for now.... still not even the slightest sign of af... 

I wish I could play a musical instrument, I learned piano and guitar when I was younger but I never practiced enough. 

Today I got the lesson plan for one of my law classes that starts next week. The lesson plan is 36 pages.... I have to read 100 pages of a book that I do not own yet, and is not available at the uni bookstore by next Wednesday... I think this is going to be a long year...


----------



## trgirl308

Oh Annie, sorry to hear that. Hope things get better! Sending you lots of love! :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Classes have started for me and this has been a crazy week! Next week I actually start my rotations through the hospitals. I'll be working in Mental Health, Pediatrics, Obstetrics, and Critical Care. I'm really excited for this semester!!! Today we did certifications to draw blood. :) We practiced on each other. :haha: That's how we've learned everything so far... IV's, shots... everything is learned by practicing on fellow studlents then actual patients once they feel you're competent. In obstetrics she said one of the hardest things we have to learn this semester is natural family planning (CM, charting, temping, calculating cycles etc) so it looks like I did do some studying this summer hahahaha! :thumbup: I'll have a head start on all of that stuff! And anything else I learn in that class is just going to be great! I hope all is well with everyone! :dust:



anniepie said:


> Thanks mouse_chicky. Unfortunately this evening has been a bit of a disaster and I'm currently hiding out downstairs at 00:30 to calm down after not being able to stop crying...it's not been a good evening on the baby making front...and not sure that OH's all that on board after all...just feeling a little confused about stuff just now...

:hugs: sorry to hear. I hope things get better! We're here to vent if you need to.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck with your classes!


----------



## pixie23

Good luck with your classes BabyMaybe! It sounds like you'll be busy but having a blast!


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMaybe - I'm so proud of you for starting nursing school. It's a huge challenge and I applaud you for it. :dance:

Annie - :hugs: That is all. :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks for all the lovely comments Girls :hug:



babyb54 said:


> By this time tomorrow I'll be either THRILLED or totally heartbroken. I'm starting to freak out a little!

Good luck for your scan ~ You are exactly half way to my stage :thumbup:



Miss Redknob said:


> I am off to see my Great Aunt on Friday as she has been diagnosed with Cancer and she is terminal. She went into hospital with aonumonia and when they did the chest X-ray they found lumps all through her chest, they then did a full body scan and she is riddle with it. It is making me so upset cause she is a fantastic Aunt and I don't know what I will do without her..:sad2:
> xx

So sorry to hear that ~ All I can say is that heaven must be a wonderful place, because God seems to need all the good people :cry::hugs::hug: Its been 4 weeks to the day since my wonderful Dad passed away :cry:


----------



## trgirl308

Morning ladies.... af arrived today, on to the next one!


----------



## anniepie

Sorry AF got you trgirl...but at least you know now and can move on to the next cycle... :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks Annie, hope you're feeling better this morning!


----------



## babynewbie

trgirl308 said:


> Morning ladies.... af arrived today, on to the next one!

Snap! :witch: got me today aswell. Little sad but confident for this next cycle. :thumbup:


:hugs: to all that need them :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

aww sorry to hear that. :dust: to the next cycle! And gl to anyone still in the tww!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs to Kelly!! I've missed you :hugs:

Sorry about AF TR!

I'm on cd26, no signs of AF and I usually have signs by now.... I doubt I'm pg bc I didn't BD close enough to O but......


----------



## pixie23

While it's unfortunate the truth is most of us will not conceive in the first month, it's nice to know that it's normal if it's taking a while to conceive, here are the statistics:

25% of couples will conceive in the first month 
60% of couples will conceive within six months 
75% of couples will conceive within nine months 
80% of couples will conceive within twelve months 
90% of couples will conceive within eighteen months

-these are statistics for people who are off birth control and trying


----------



## music81

fingers cross Hakuna.....im CD 27! X


----------



## music81

PIXIE thanks for your post...interesting statisitics.....it does make u feel better but make me less frustrated!!...im a bit of a control freak....and this is one thing u cant really control!


----------



## music81

sorry babynewbie and trgirl that AF arrived!....fx for this month!!


----------



## music81

good luck with your classes babymaybe!!!....i wanted to be a nurse when i was younger, opted for the teacher route!....slightly jealous!!....exciting chapter for u! x


----------



## music81

ha ha snap Anniepie....i used to play clarinet...in fact i did my degree in musix....not picked it upfor well over a yr............hope things settle down with your oh, and u sort things out!....thinking of u x


----------



## music81

mackmomma...fluteis hard!....completely different way of blowing than clarinet!...i could never get hang of!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hey everyone... I'm Beth (23...TTC number 1!)

Can I join the Autumn Acorns? I've desperately been trying to find a group to join today. I'm new to the whole forum thing....don't really know how this all works!! Don't want to stress DH out with my TTC obsession. :blush:

Thought I would conceive 1st month trying, but with irregular cycles, and just starting month 3, already feeling a bit discouraged! :nope:

September 1st...CD1 today! Anyone else around the same?

Will need a ov/pg testing buddy when the time comes!!


----------



## Coleey

hakunamatata said:


> Hugs to Kelly!! I've missed you :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about AF TR!
> 
> I'm on cd26, no signs of AF and I usually have signs by now.... I doubt I'm pg bc I didn't BD close enough to O but......



Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey! :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Everything was peeeerfect with our little smudge!! :) :) Over the moon right now... Measuring 7w1d, heartbeat of 129. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Now we get to TELL people this weekend! It's like..real! :haha:


----------



## pixie23

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm Beth (23...TTC number 1!)
> 
> Can I join the Autumn Acorns? I've desperately been trying to find a group to join today. I'm new to the whole forum thing....don't really know how this all works!! Don't want to stress DH out with my TTC obsession. :blush:
> 
> Thought I would conceive 1st month trying, but with irregular cycles, and just starting month 3, already feeling a bit discouraged! :nope:
> 
> September 1st...CD1 today! Anyone else around the same?
> 
> Will need a ov/pg testing buddy when the time comes!!

Welcome to autumn acorns Beth! My name is Courtney, I will be 23 in a couple of months. It's hard to not feel discouraged, but if you go back a page or two in this thread I posted some conception statistics and you'll see that it's normal for it to take some time, though that doesn't mean it's not dissappointing. DH and I have been trying on and off since December because his job has had us separated. We should be together to TTC in this september cycle which will be our sixth cycle ttc. I'm currently at CD2. My cycles have just become regular in the last 3 cycles after 7 cycles of irregularity.



babyb54 said:


> Everything was peeeerfect with our little smudge!! :) :) Over the moon right now... Measuring 7w1d, heartbeat of 129. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Now we get to TELL people this weekend! It's like..real! :haha:

That's awesome! Do you have any special plans as to how you two are going to announce it?


----------



## music81

welcome ttcbabyw1!!

my af is due on 3rd, so not far behind u.....hoping the witch doesnt get me this month, we'll see!


----------



## music81

great news baby54!!!...exciting times!.....does it feel more real now?!.....how u gonna tell people?!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

music81 said:


> welcome ttcbabyw1!!
> 
> my af is due on 3rd, so not far behind u.....hoping the witch doesnt get me this month, we'll see!

Oh wow! I really hope you get your bfp this month. If stupid witch catches you, let me know and we can be ttc buddies!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

pixie23 said:


> Welcome to autumn acorns Beth! My name is Courtney, I will be 23 in a couple of months. It's hard to not feel discouraged, but if you go back a page or two in this thread I posted some conception statistics and you'll see that it's normal for it to take some time, though that doesn't mean it's not dissappointing. DH and I have been trying on and off since December because his job has had us separated. We should be together to TTC in this september cycle which will be our sixth cycle ttc. I'm currently at CD2. My cycles have just become regular in the last 3 cycles after 7 cycles of irregularity.

Hey Courtney! 

Sorry to hear you've been trying for a while, but thanks for the encouragement! Maybe it'll be our month this month!! :thumbup:


----------



## pixie23

dreaming of seeing my little bean one day :cloud9:

I think my wait to ovulation might be worse than the tww... it's soooo long (super exaggerated voice)

Shabuties wedding should be any day now!? I hope all your planning is going well shabutie! 
I wonder how Blue Hadeda is doing.


----------



## pixie23

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey Courtney!
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been trying for a while, but thanks for the encouragement! Maybe it'll be our month this month!! :thumbup:

I hope so! We can keep each other well distracted this cycle!


----------



## Mrs_T

Welcome Beth!

Really happy for u babyb! GLad it went well and can't wait to hear about your family and friends responses!


----------



## pixie23

How are you holding up with the wait Mrs_T?


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Mrs_T 

Are you so excited to start trying?? Not too long now!!


----------



## babyb54

Thanks everyone. :) it was so awesome..even got to hear the heartbeat, not just see the flicker!

As for how we're telling - for my mom, I overnighted one of the u/s photos inside a onesie that says "My [heart] belongs to grandma"..all wrapped in pink and blue tissue paper. She'll get it tomorrow evening. :) :) I plan to call her on her way home from work and act stupid til she opens it.. It's the next best thing to being able to tell her in person (she lives 12 hours away).

DH's parents are only 2 hours away, so we're driving to see them tomorrow after work. They cheer for a rival university team whose colors are black and garnet, and DH and I are pretty die hard fans for our school (went and now work there)..so we're going to put a sticky note over the frame's glass that says, "Only one rule: I'll never wear garnet." hahaha.. They'll be confused, then peel off the note, theeeen ta-da. :) We're giving the whole thing to DH's dad because his birthday is the 6th..so playing it off as it's a bday gift.

I'm pretty excited. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Beth!

Sorry about AF trgirl and babynewbie. :hugs:

Does anyone have plans for Labor Day weekend? I'm going to take the time to catch up on housework/school prep and of course POAS on Monday. (11DPO!) Good luck everyone!


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's a really cute idea, babyb54. :)


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Baby54... that is adorable! I'm sure they will all love it!


----------



## pixie23

How exciting babyb! I can't wait to hear how they respond!

No big plans for the weekend, just dinner plans with some friends.

Keep us updated mouse_chicky! :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm Beth (23...TTC number 1!)
> 
> Can I join the Autumn Acorns? I've desperately been trying to find a group to join today. I'm new to the whole forum thing....don't really know how this all works!! Don't want to stress DH out with my TTC obsession. :blush:
> 
> Thought I would conceive 1st month trying, but with irregular cycles, and just starting month 3, already feeling a bit discouraged! :nope:
> 
> September 1st...CD1 today! Anyone else around the same?
> 
> Will need a ov/pg testing buddy when the time comes!!

Welcome. :flower: CD4 for me. :) I'm 23 also (until the 17th). :haha:


babyb54 said:


> Everything was peeeerfect with our little smudge!! :) :) Over the moon right now... Measuring 7w1d, heartbeat of 129. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Now we get to TELL people this weekend! It's like..real! :haha:

:yipee: :wohoo: I'm so excited for you! I bet it was just the most amazing site and sound ever!!! Sounds like you'll have fun telling your family! :happydance: 


mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome Beth!
> 
> Sorry about AF trgirl and babynewbie. :hugs:
> 
> Does anyone have plans for Labor Day weekend? I'm going to take the time to catch up on housework/school prep and of course POAS on Monday. (11DPO!) Good luck everyone!

Fx'd for you! :dust: Keep us updated! 

We're going camping this weekend with my aunt and uncle. I'm excited. We haven't gotten to go camping all summer! And the weather is even supposed to be nice out! :happydance: Although I have to bring my stack of homework and books with me. :dohh:


----------



## trgirl308

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm Beth (23...TTC number 1!)
> 
> Can I join the Autumn Acorns? I've desperately been trying to find a group to join today. I'm new to the whole forum thing....don't really know how this all works!! Don't want to stress DH out with my TTC obsession. :blush:
> 
> Thought I would conceive 1st month trying, but with irregular cycles, and just starting month 3, already feeling a bit discouraged! :nope:
> 
> September 1st...CD1 today! Anyone else around the same?
> 
> Will need a ov/pg testing buddy when the time comes!!

Welcome! I am CD1 today too! Good luck this cycle, and you'll see we are all here for you! :dust:



babyb54 said:


> Everything was peeeerfect with our little smudge!! :) :) Over the moon right now... Measuring 7w1d, heartbeat of 129. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Now we get to TELL people this weekend! It's like..real! :haha:

OMG! I am so excited for you! Congrats! And the ideas to tell your parents are so cute, I can't wait to hear their reactions!



mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome Beth!
> 
> Sorry about AF trgirl and babynewbie. :hugs:
> 
> Does anyone have plans for Labor Day weekend? I'm going to take the time to catch up on housework/school prep and of course POAS on Monday. (11DPO!) Good luck everyone!

Thanks! This weekend is study study study.... which will be pretty much every weekend for the next three years!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I've been looking at baby stuff... again... :dohh: Have you guys seen the "Cowmooflage" car seats? They're adorable!!! Poor DH. As soon as I get my :bfp: we'll be broke! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

We were walking through Kohl's the other dayt looking at baby stuff and he informed me that once I do get pregnant I'm not allowed to shop alone. :haha:

https://www.target.com/p/Britax-Mar...-Cowmooflage/-/A-12991113#reviews-and-ratings


----------



## CheerCoach

KellyC75 said:


> Good luck to all ntnp :dust:
> 
> Thats just what we always have done ~ The more relaxed you are, the better your chances of concieving :thumbup:
> 
> However, that didnt stop me feeling disapointment each time AF showed up! :af:
> 
> I know I dont really belong here anymore, but I just have to check in on all you lovely Girls :hugs:

Ah, Kelly you definately belong here. How's baby and Mama doing?



anniepie said:


> I'm not going down the lingerie route again- it's failed on me 3 times in the last few months :cry:

:hugs: My Dh and I have been there and back several times (we've been together 20 years)....I hope it's just a phase and you both get through it. 

Trgirl- sorry to hear...this cycle will be the lucky one :hugs:




ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm Beth (23...TTC number 1!)
> 
> Can I join the Autumn Acorns? I've desperately been trying to find a group to join today. I'm new to the whole forum thing....don't really know how this all works!! Don't want to stress DH out with my TTC obsession. :blush:
> 
> Thought I would conceive 1st month trying, but with irregular cycles, and just starting month 3, already feeling a bit discouraged! :nope:
> 
> September 1st...CD1 today! Anyone else around the same?
> 
> Will need a ov/pg testing buddy when the time comes!!

:hi: Welcome 



mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome Beth!
> 
> Sorry about AF trgirl and babynewbie. :hugs:
> 
> Does anyone have plans for Labor Day weekend? I'm going to take the time to catch up on housework/school prep and of course POAS on Monday. (11DPO!) Good luck everyone!

I'm gonna test on Tuesday...I may cave and do it Sunday or Monday...but I'm trying to be strong lol.



babyb54 said:


> Thanks everyone. :) it was so awesome..even got to hear the heartbeat, not just see the flicker!
> 
> As for how we're telling - for my mom, I overnighted one of the u/s photos inside a onesie that says "My [heart] belongs to grandma"..all wrapped in pink and blue tissue paper. She'll get it tomorrow evening. :) :) I plan to call her on her way home from work and act stupid til she opens it.. It's the next best thing to being able to tell her in person (she lives 12 hours away).
> 
> DH's parents are only 2 hours away, so we're driving to see them tomorrow after work. They cheer for a rival university team whose colors are black and garnet, and DH and I are pretty die hard fans for our school (went and now work there)..so we're going to put a sticky note over the frame's glass that says, "Only one rule: I'll never wear garnet." hahaha.. They'll be confused, then peel off the note, theeeen ta-da. :) We're giving the whole thing to DH's dad because his birthday is the 6th..so playing it off as it's a bday gift.
> 
> I'm pretty excited. :)

:) I bet they will all be thrilled, very thoughtful and creative. Happy to hear you got to see your beautiful baby and his/her heartbeat is strong...all terrific news :hugs:

Miss Redknob...sorry to hear about your Aunt. :hugs:

I'm 7dpo and symptom spotting...trying to compare everything to my pregnancy w/Mackenzie...I should know better lol. I can't wait to test, Dh will be home this weekend and I'd love to get the :bfp: while he's here...all of our other :bfp: 's he was out of town when I got them *pout* I may try to test Sunday...just so that if it is positive he can see it first. Sunday would put me at 10 dpo. I just don't know what to do. 

Hope everyone is doing well and well on their way to :bfp: 's


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> Thanks everyone. :) it was so awesome..even got to hear the heartbeat, not just see the flicker!
> 
> As for how we're telling - for my mom, I overnighted one of the u/s photos inside a onesie that says "My [heart] belongs to grandma"..all wrapped in pink and blue tissue paper. She'll get it tomorrow evening. :) :) I plan to call her on her way home from work and act stupid til she opens it.. It's the next best thing to being able to tell her in person (she lives 12 hours away).
> 
> DH's parents are only 2 hours away, so we're driving to see them tomorrow after work. They cheer for a rival university team whose colors are black and garnet, and DH and I are pretty die hard fans for our school (went and now work there)..so we're going to put a sticky note over the frame's glass that says, "Only one rule: I'll never wear garnet." hahaha.. They'll be confused, then peel off the note, theeeen ta-da. :) We're giving the whole thing to DH's dad because his birthday is the 6th..so playing it off as it's a bday gift.
> 
> I'm pretty excited. :)

thats so exciting.. cant wait to here what they say do ect...,, i so cant wait to do the surprising......


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sorry to hear abour AF trgirl and babynewbie, mouse chicky i hope this is your month..

cheercouch hope you get that bfp as well......


keeping my fingers crossed for yall.


----------



## pixie23

Have fun camping babymaybe! The last time I went camping I had school work too, ugh.

cheercoach - I hope you get your BFP while DH is there to celebrate with you!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Miss Redknob said:


> Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:

:cry:so sorry for your loss hun big :hugs::cry:


----------



## Mrs_T

pixie23 said:


> How are you holding up with the wait Mrs_T?

Earlier in the week I was really struggling cos 1 friend gave birth and 2 others announced pregnancies and whilst i was over the moon for them, I did feel a bit of a pang of jealousy!

BUT... I'm back a work after the summer now and focusing on my lose a bit of post holiday flab project which are proving to be good distracters!!

Good luck and :dust: for your September cycle! I hope It's ur month!


----------



## Mrs_T

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Mrs_T
> 
> Are you so excited to start trying?? Not too long now!!

Yeah! Can't wait to join you ttc ladies! Annoyingly, even though I can start trying on 15th, I won't actually ov til start of Oct but we can get sone good practice in!

Ttcbabyw, how long have u been trying now? 

:dust:


----------



## pola17

is it late to join?? I started this cycle on the 26th, so Im hoping this month DH and I can "work hard" to get that BFP soon!! hello everyone!!! :D


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:

So sorry to hear this :hugs:



babyb54 said:


> Everything was peeeerfect with our little smudge!! :) :) Over the moon right now... Measuring 7w1d, heartbeat of 129. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Now we get to TELL people this weekend! It's like..real! :haha:


:cloud9: How lovely ~ Congrats & enjoy telling people :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Mrs_T said:


> Yeah! Can't wait to join you ttc ladies! Annoyingly, even though I can start trying on 15th, I won't actually ov til start of Oct but we can get sone good practice in!
> 
> Ttcbabyw, how long have u been trying now?

Oh well... enjoy the practice! I'm sure your DH will!! :rofl: Once you start trying, you'll realise there's still a lot of waiting.... waiting to take ovulation tests, waiting to ovulate, waiting to pg test..... So even though we are already trying...we're still always WAITING for something!! Just enjoy gettin' busy for the sake of it! :winkwink:

This will be month 3 of trying for us. Will be 4th cycle of BCP, and I THINK that my cycles are possibly getting regulated?! They've been getting steadily shorter. So we will see! :shrug:



Miss Redknob said:


> Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:

Sorry to hear about your loss. :sad1:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

pola17 said:


> is it late to join?? I started this cycle on the 26th, so Im hoping this month DH and I can "work hard" to get that BFP soon!! hello everyone!!! :D

Hi! I just turned up yesterday too...and everyone has been very welcoming! :flower: How long have you been trying?


----------



## babynewbie

Ohh ladies im so confused :wacko: full story is in my journal, if anyone doesnt mind taking a look and has any idea whats going on?!?!


----------



## babynewbie

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm Beth (23...TTC number 1!)
> 
> Can I join the Autumn Acorns? I've desperately been trying to find a group to join today. I'm new to the whole forum thing....don't really know how this all works!! Don't want to stress DH out with my TTC obsession. :blush:
> 
> Thought I would conceive 1st month trying, but with irregular cycles, and just starting month 3, already feeling a bit discouraged! :nope:
> 
> September 1st...CD1 today! Anyone else around the same?
> 
> Will need a ov/pg testing buddy when the time comes!!




pola17 said:


> is it late to join?? I started this cycle on the 26th, so Im hoping this month DH and I can "work hard" to get that BFP soon!! hello everyone!!! :D

:hi: welcome to the acorns!! its a great group :friends:




babyb54 said:


> Everything was peeeerfect with our little smudge!! :) :) Over the moon right now... Measuring 7w1d, heartbeat of 129. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Now we get to TELL people this weekend! It's like..real! :haha:

:yipee: :cloud9: Cant wait to hear how your families react!




Miss Redknob said:


> Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:

Im so sorry hun :nope: :hugs: Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## anniepie

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:

Miss Redknob- so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Babyb54 :wohoo: how wonderful to have got to see your wee bean, and even hear it's heartbeat :cloud9:

Thanks guys for your words of support yesterday- was not a happy bunny...was a combination of TTC stresses and generally feeling low about myself. It may seem a bit dumb to get so stressed on month 1 of TTC, but it really felt that this was an indication of what was to come in coming months. And I really wanted to give this month a good shot as I may not have the opportunity for another 3 months... Would somehow feel a touch better getting a BFN if we'd at least given it a chance... Anyway, yesterday morning I was surprised not to have seen my temp spike (was sure I'd have O'd the day before), and so still had a chance. Had a nice evening with OH, so jumped him yesterday evening... also had some EWCM yesterday afternoon which I had thought had gone. So we got another BD in, and I'm still in with a chance :D STILL not got my temp spike today either...

And we're off on our hols tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> And we're off on our hols tomorrow :wohoo:

Have a lovely holiday :coolio:

Lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## trgirl308

Miss Redknob said:


> Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:

So sorry sweetie. :hugs: 



pola17 said:


> is it late to join?? I started this cycle on the 26th, so Im hoping this month DH and I can "work hard" to get that BFP soon!! hello everyone!!! :D

Welsome! Enjoy working hard this cycle. :)



KellyC75 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> And we're off on our hols tomorrow :wohoo:
> 
> Have a lovely holiday :coolio:
> 
> Lots of :dust: your way!Click to expand...

Have a great holiday Annie! Glad you are feeling better! And Kelly it is always nice to hear from you!

Its Friday Friday Friday! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## vaniilla

hope everyone is doing well! I have relatives staying over for a couple of days so I can't catch up til next week, hope everyone is having a good week :hugs:


----------



## Bentlee

Five pages in just a day? Are you kiddin' me? :haha:



ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm Beth (23...TTC number 1!)
> 
> Can I join the Autumn Acorns? I've desperately been trying to find a group to join today. I'm new to the whole forum thing....don't really know how this all works!! Don't want to stress DH out with my TTC obsession. :blush:
> 
> Thought I would conceive 1st month trying, but with irregular cycles, and just starting month 3, already feeling a bit discouraged! :nope:
> 
> September 1st...CD1 today! Anyone else around the same?
> 
> Will need a ov/pg testing buddy when the time comes!!

Welcome! I'm cd2 today, too. So I would love to be buddies, if you want. We could change PNs to get to know each other :kiss:



Miss Redknob said:


> Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:

*I am so sorry for you loss! Don't know what to say. Big hug, hun!*

So yeah, got Af yesterday so new month new chance! Hope my oh will have a new job by the end of the week so that we might start ttc a little earlier :sex:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Bentlee said:


> Welcome! I'm cd2 today, too. So I would love to be buddies, if you want. We could change PNs to get to know each other :kiss:
> 
> 
> So yeah, got Af yesterday so new month new chance! Hope my oh will have a new job by the end of the week so that we might start ttc a little earlier :sex:

Sounds good! Uh.....what are PNs? Still new to this you know! :haha:

Hey...whatever happened to the idea of a private FB group? Just wondering if that every happened or not? (P.S. I may or may not have been secretly lurking on bnb for a while before actually joining... :ninja: ) 

If so...who wants to hook a sista up with an invite? :D


----------



## Bentlee

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Bentlee said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! I'm cd2 today, too. So I would love to be buddies, if you want. We could change PNs to get to know each other :kiss:
> 
> 
> So yeah, got Af yesterday so new month new chance! Hope my oh will have a new job by the end of the week so that we might start ttc a little earlier :sex:
> 
> Sounds good! Uh.....what are PNs? Still new to this you know! :haha:
> 
> Hey...whatever happened to the idea of a private FB group? Just wondering if that every happened or not? (P.S. I may or may not have been secretly lurking on bnb for a while before actually joining... :ninja: )
> 
> If so...who wants to hook a sista up with an invite? :DClick to expand...

are sorry I mixed it up with the German word.. I meant PMs.. private messages :winkwink:

I love the idea of a fb group :)


----------



## pola17

ttcbabyw1 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> is it late to join?? I started this cycle on the 26th, so Im hoping this month DH and I can "work hard" to get that BFP soon!! hello everyone!!! :D
> 
> Hi! I just turned up yesterday too...and everyone has been very welcoming! :flower: How long have you been trying?Click to expand...

Hello and thank you!! DH and I started TTC since May with no success due the fact my mom came to visit us and stayed over for 5 days (in my fertile days) and in june, I left to the US to help my mom after a hip surgery... now Im back with DH after almost 3 months, and we´re back in action! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

> :hi: welcome to the acorns!! its a great group :friends:

Thank you!! and yes, I can tell!! :D


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: Sorry for your loss Miss Redknob

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Pola!

The facebook group is up and running, if you PM me your names I can invite you to it. The group hasn't been super active recently, but it goes through phases.


----------



## pixie23

pola17 said:


> Hello and thank you!! DH and I started TTC since May with no success due the fact my mom came to visit us and stayed over for 5 days (in my fertile days) and in june, I left to the US to help my mom after a hip surgery... now Im back with DH after almost 3 months, and we´re back in action! :thumbup:

Sounds similar to my situation, DH and I have been separated so we have not had a chance to properly try in a while so I'm looking foward to being able to consecutively try over the next few months - though I'm hoping we won't need more than another cycle [-o&lt;


----------



## pixie23

I have just transitioned to a TTC journal :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/723966-pixie23-lo-making.html#post12606851


----------



## pola17

pixie23 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> Hello and thank you!! DH and I started TTC since May with no success due the fact my mom came to visit us and stayed over for 5 days (in my fertile days) and in june, I left to the US to help my mom after a hip surgery... now Im back with DH after almost 3 months, and we´re back in action! :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds similar to my situation, DH and I have been separated so we have not had a chance to properly try in a while so I'm looking foward to being able to consecutively try over the next few months - though I'm hoping we won't need more than another cycle [-o&lt;Click to expand...

As much as I´d like to join the FB group, Im afraid my family might know Im TTC.... I dont want any speeches on why I should wait and blah blah blah :growlmad: is there a way that I make it not visible for none of my friends? If so, Ill PM you to join!! :D

Im hoping too with this cycle we finally get that BFP!!! My problem is that I have PCOS and my uterus is transverse!!! LOL!! but what matters is that I ovulate and pretty much know when! According to my doctor both PCOS and transverse uterus wouldnt make it harder!!! Lets see what happens :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Kelly your siggy says you will start to feel your :baby: move soon. Wohoo! I'm excited for you! :yipee:

pola17 :flower: Welcome!!! The FB group is a private group. Anything you post or others post in the group can't be seen unless you're in the group. It won't even show the group name to others! Most of us aren't telling your families either! 

Miss Redknob so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

It's Friday!!! I'm going to my cousins football game this evening and then camping tomorrow. Bringing homework with me but should still have a good time. I had pediatrics orientation today and found out which area of the hospital I will be working for my pediatrics rotation. I'm kind of bummed about the part of the hospital I'll be in but more about that in my journal.


----------



## pola17

Thank you for the info, BabyMaybe917!!! then I will send that PM to join!! :D


----------



## Mrs_T

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! Can't wait to join you ttc ladies! Annoyingly, even though I can start trying on 15th, I won't actually ov til start of Oct but we can get sone good practice in!
> 
> Ttcbabyw, how long have u been trying now?
> 
> Oh well... enjoy the practice! I'm sure your DH will!! :rofl: Once you start trying, you'll realise there's still a lot of waiting.... waiting to take ovulation tests, waiting to ovulate, waiting to pg test..... So even though we are already trying...we're still always WAITING for something!! Just enjoy gettin' busy for the sake of it! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I know!!! Think this is why I was feeling so frustrated when I found out even more people I know are expecting/have just had a baby - I was thinking something along the lines of "rahhhhhhhh...they are pregnant too and I'm still not even trying!"!!!Click to expand...


----------



## pixie23

Like babymaybe said, the FB group is private so none of your normal friends or family can see what you post there! The one rule is to not post anything about babies on each others walls, save it for private messages or the private group!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T said:

> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_T said:
> 
> Yeah! Can't wait to join you ttc ladies! Annoyingly, even though I can start trying on 15th, I won't actually ov til start of Oct but we can get sone good practice in!
> 
> Ttcbabyw, how long have u been trying now?
> 
> Oh well... enjoy the practice! I'm sure your DH will!! :rofl: Once you start trying, you'll realise there's still a lot of waiting.... waiting to take ovulation tests, waiting to ovulate, waiting to pg test..... So even though we are already trying...we're still always WAITING for something!! Just enjoy gettin' busy for the sake of it! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!! Think this is why I was feeling so frustrated when I found out even more people I know are expecting/have just had a baby - I was thinking something along the lines of "rahhhhhhhh...they are pregnant too and I'm still not even trying!"!!!Click to expand...

Hate to break it to ya, but even after your :bfp: you'll STILL be waiting. :dohh: Waiting for your ultrasound, waiting to tell people, waiting to find out gender, waiting for the damnomgthisweekislike19809834dayslong weeks to pass.... ;)


----------



## pixie23

babyb54 said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but even after your :bfp: you'll STILL be waiting. :dohh: Waiting for your ultrasound, waiting to tell people, waiting to find out gender, waiting for the damnomgthisweekislike19809834dayslong weeks to pass.... ;)

:haha:


atleast when I get that BFP I'll be :cloud9:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey girls!

I'm so sorry for your loss Miss Redknob! :hugs:

Welcome pola! I can't wait to see you new girls on facebook; we need to change it up a little. ;)

I'm getting weird cramps; doesn't feel like AF, but who knows. I hope it's not showing up early . . . or at all.:nope:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all your wishes and thoughts...:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Now I'm really confused. I thought I was 8DPO, but today's opk was quite dark; the same as 8 days ago. Today is CD21. Did I O twice or what?:shrug:


----------



## CheerCoach

Miss Redknob said:


> Well ladies I have had a pretty crappy day. My sister and I were on our way down to see our Great Aunt as she is in hospital (she lives just over 3hrs away) and we got about 45mins away when we get a phone call from my mum saying that my beautiful Aunt had just passed away. We had to pull over in such a hurry cause my sister was beside herself as she so wanted our aunt to get through it and make her wedding...:sad2:

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:



pola17 said:


> is it late to join?? I started this cycle on the 26th, so Im hoping this month DH and I can "work hard" to get that BFP soon!! hello everyone!!! :D

:hi: Pola and welcome



anniepie said:


> Welcome to all the newbies :hi:
> 
> Miss Redknob- so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
> 
> Babyb54 :wohoo: how wonderful to have got to see your wee bean, and even hear it's heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks guys for your words of support yesterday- was not a happy bunny...was a combination of TTC stresses and generally feeling low about myself. It may seem a bit dumb to get so stressed on month 1 of TTC, but it really felt that this was an indication of what was to come in coming months. And I really wanted to give this month a good shot as I may not have the opportunity for another 3 months... Would somehow feel a touch better getting a BFN if we'd at least given it a chance... Anyway, yesterday morning I was surprised not to have seen my temp spike (was sure I'd have O'd the day before), and so still had a chance. Had a nice evening with OH, so jumped him yesterday evening... also had some EWCM yesterday afternoon which I had thought had gone. So we got another BD in, and I'm still in with a chance :D STILL not got my temp spike today either...
> 
> And we're off on our hols tomorrow :wohoo:

So happy to hear things seem better, hope you have a terrific holiday :hugs:



mouse_chicky said:


> Now I'm really confused. I thought I was 8DPO, but today's opk was quite dark; the same as 8 days ago. Today is CD21. Did I O twice or what?:shrug:

Ooooh, maybe you'll have faternal twins?? Wasn't there an article posted just last week about new research showing a good percentage of women ovulate twice in a month? 

Well, I was dumb and POAS today...it was a :bfn: but if ya look at it in the light sideways while standing on one foot there is the slightest 2nd line :haha: I'm not disappointed as I am only 8dpo today...I'm going to retest Sunday (since hubby will still be home)...if it's still a :bfn: I'll wait til the 8th (which is when AF is due).

Hubby n I are getting ready to take BabyMac up to the high school to see her big sister cheer at the football game.


----------



## trgirl308

lol.. stand on one leg. :haha: 

I'm writing with my new laptop! I'm so excited, the screen is bigger than my DHs, and its so pretty! hihihi

Hope everyone has a good long weekend!


----------



## pixie23

mouse_chicky said:


> Now I'm really confused. I thought I was 8DPO, but today's opk was quite dark; the same as 8 days ago. Today is CD21. Did I O twice or what?:shrug:

maybe!

I can't believe it's the weekend already. It seems as if it was just the weekend and now it's come round again.


----------



## pola17

pixie23 said:


> Like babymaybe said, the FB group is private so none of your normal friends or family can see what you post there! The one rule is to not post anything about babies on each others walls, save it for private messages or the private group!

Makes sense to me!! I´d actually wouldnt mind people posting on my wall, its just that many people in my family have given me the speech of not having kids yet... Im almost 28, DH is almost 30, we`ve been together for 3 years and 1 year ago we married and we are in a good economical situation, so it makes me angry they just wont respect my desicion!! but always glad I can count on you, girls!! :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Holidays!!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> Holidays!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :coolio:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

mouse_chicky said:


> Now I'm really confused. I thought I was 8DPO, but today's opk was quite dark; the same as 8 days ago. Today is CD21. Did I O twice or what?:shrug:

Maybe you didn't O the first time? Have you had a sustained temperature shift to confirm that you O'd? (don't know if you temp or not!)

I've heard that your body can "gear up" for ovulation, meaning positive OPK, but then not actually ovulate due to stress, illness etc. Then that might mean you'd get another OPK a bit later in your cycle! 

OR, a positive OPK could mean you are pregnant? :happydance: They can detect HCG as well as LH!! I don't know if it would detect it at 8DPO though!! :shrug:


----------



## music81

hi ladies, AF due today...starting to feel sick, not physically but mentally if that makes sense?!.....just dont want it to arrive, but if it is gonna come i want it to hurry up....just been on FB and another college friend has announced she's pregnant....just what i wanted to hear!!....i dont want to take a hpt yet, in case its a bfn and then AF comes later today.....i hate this waiting game!!


----------



## music81

hi mouse_chicky...i dont do temping but sounds like you may have ov late....but i hope its a sign of pregnancy for you?!!


----------



## music81

baby54....love your scan photo!!!....soo exciting!!.....so tiny!!.....


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks girls.

I don't temp, but I hope the positive means pregnancy. (That's what I was secretly hoping someone would suggest. :rofl: :dohh: I'm hopeless.) I was reading on a POAS site last that said though that elevated lh could mean pregnancy but a hpt would pick up on it first. So we'll see. I don't want to wait. :brat: I want to know now.
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## vaniilla

mouse_chicky said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> I don't temp, but I hope the positive means pregnancy. (That's what I was secretly hoping someone would suggest. :rofl: :dohh: I'm hopeless.) I was reading on a POAS site last that said though that elevated lh could mean pregnancy but a hpt would pick up on it first. So we'll see. I don't want to wait. :brat: I want to know now.
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

I love peeonastick!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Andielina

music81 said:


> hi ladies, AF due today...starting to feel sick, not physically but mentally if that makes sense?!.....just dont want it to arrive, but if it is gonna come i want it to hurry up....just been on FB and another college friend has announced she's pregnant....just what i wanted to hear!!....i dont want to take a hpt yet, in case its a bfn and then AF comes later today.....i hate this waiting game!!

Hi Music! I was in the same boat with you. I was 16dpo today and had gotten a :bfn: 14dpo. I was gonna test tomorrow in the am, but :witch: just showed up! 
I have friends left and right posting their baby's pics, pics of their baby bumps, and announcing left and right they are pregnant. I'm happy for them, but it's hard for us that want to be there too. Not to mention the dreaded wait for AF. But I was in the same boat with you so I understand and I'm hoping AF doesn't get you!!! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## pixie23

pola17 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Like babymaybe said, the FB group is private so none of your normal friends or family can see what you post there! The one rule is to not post anything about babies on each others walls, save it for private messages or the private group!
> 
> Makes sense to me!! I´d actually wouldnt mind people posting on my wall, its just that many people in my family have given me the speech of not having kids yet... Im almost 28, DH is almost 30, we`ve been together for 3 years and 1 year ago we married and we are in a good economical situation, so it makes me angry they just wont respect my desicion!! but always glad I can count on you, girls!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Everyone sure does have a strong opinion don't they? 
That's why I don't want anyone else to know we're trying, I've heard wayyy too much negative. It's just hard for me to not share with people when I'm so excited about it.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

pixie23 said:


> Everyone sure does have a strong opinion don't they?
> That's why I don't want anyone else to know we're trying, I've heard wayyy too much negative. It's just hard for me to not share with people when I'm so excited about it.

Don't you love when people are like: "Don't have kids yet!! You will regret it...live your life! blah blah blah" 

So....what if my whole life I've dreamed of being a mom?! Plus....won't I have more money when I'm like 60 and retired? I plan on being a fabulous, traveling retired woman like my precious Grandma! Right now, we're still paying off our mortgage and fixing up our house!! :wacko:


----------



## pixie23

My feeling is that maybe they don't realize how *not* fun it is to know that your family is ready to grow, like someone is missing. My mom has been the worst, but they got pg in high school so I don't think they know what it's like to feel this ready. She always tells me you should travel first, and on and on. 
All I've really wanted for my life is to be happily married and to be a mom. Her goals were different than mine, therefore different priorities. I'd understand if there were reason to believe that we weren't ready but those aren't ever her reasons why we should wait. She's not just being a concerned parent who is trying to make me think it through, she has crossed the line into trying to be controlling.


----------



## pola17

pixie23 said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Like babymaybe said, the FB group is private so none of your normal friends or family can see what you post there! The one rule is to not post anything about babies on each others walls, save it for private messages or the private group!
> 
> Makes sense to me!! I´d actually wouldnt mind people posting on my wall, its just that many people in my family have given me the speech of not having kids yet... Im almost 28, DH is almost 30, we`ve been together for 3 years and 1 year ago we married and we are in a good economical situation, so it makes me angry they just wont respect my desicion!! but always glad I can count on you, girls!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone sure does have a strong opinion don't they?
> That's why I don't want anyone else to know we're trying, I've heard wayyy too much negative. It's just hard for me to not share with people when I'm so excited about it.Click to expand...

you know, most of my aunts married because they were pregnant, and most of their marriages ended up in divorce. If people get married for whatever reason, I will always be ok with their desicions, but I know their lives were not easy, and children will be children!! I know it wont be easy to me, but DH and I want a baby so much, and I think thats something that has to be respected! I dont say anything back, because I know they always come with the best intention!!

NOW.. thank God, my cousins and a friend or 2, who just had babies, they all support me and say is the best thing that can happen to you! I love to be encouraged!! :)


----------



## pola17

ttcbabyw1 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone sure does have a strong opinion don't they?
> That's why I don't want anyone else to know we're trying, I've heard wayyy too much negative. It's just hard for me to not share with people when I'm so excited about it.
> 
> Don't you love when people are like: "Don't have kids yet!! You will regret it...live your life! blah blah blah"
> 
> So....what if my whole life I've dreamed of being a mom?! Plus....won't I have more money when I'm like 60 and retired? I plan on being a fabulous, traveling retired woman like my precious Grandma! Right now, we're still paying off our mortgage and fixing up our house!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I think if you´ve always wanted to be a mom, then just do it! :D having lots of love to give I think is all you need! plus! I love your idea of being like your grandma! isnt that just so cool?? :)


----------



## pola17

pixie23 said:


> My feeling is that maybe they don't realize how *not* fun it is to know that your family is ready to grow, like someone is missing. My mom has been the worst, but they got pg in high school so I don't think they know what it's like to feel this ready. She always tells me you should travel first, and on and on.
> All I've really wanted for my life is to be happily married and to be a mom. Her goals were different than mine, therefore different priorities. I'd understand if there were reason to believe that we weren't ready but those aren't ever her reasons why we should wait. She's not just being a concerned parent who is trying to make me think it through, she has crossed the line into trying to be controlling.

I can feel related with your situation!!! my mom had my sis at age 20 and me at 22, and we werent planned... my sis and I are like we say in spanish "una metida de pata"... dunno how translate it... anyways, my mom has just asked me if Im sure.. but you know.. with that tone of voice :haha: I know its something serious, but DH and I want that so much!!

But you know, once they know you´re expecting, they always get happy with the news, and babies are always welcomed! dunno why, but thats the way it is, and that is a great thing! :)


----------



## pixie23

For those participating, how's project washcloth coming along? 
I haven't been on Rav in a couple days.


----------



## MackMomma8

I haven been online in days! Miss you girls I'll be back soon!! MUAH!!


----------



## pixie23

Looking forward to your return!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I agree with you Pola. My family said since we have had so many miscarriages then we should just have a break and go overseas, by this time they didn't know they we weren't trying and that we had planned a trip to Europe. I was getting sick of telling people to mind their own business and look after their own lives, and it was getting talked about at every family function.

AFM had a wonderful day with all the family for Father's Day and my birthday, which is tomorrow (5th Sep), and even got a breast milk shower from my step sister by accident while she was feeding my gorgeous niece Amelia. Hope you all had a wonderful father's day...xxx


----------



## Mrs_T

Morning ladies!

Well... I've got some exciting news! OH and I had a TTC chat yesterday cos I told him I was most prob fertile atm. We were originally going to wait another week to start trying cos, even though our nurse told us it would be fine to start TTC as soon as we finish our malaria tablets (which we did last week), I'd read on the internet that "Ideally, you should wait 2 weeks after". But we figured that if a professional told us that it's fine and cos it'd be unlikely that we'd conceive straight away, we'd forget about the waiting for another week so.... we are officially TTC now! 

Last night we :sex: and according to my yourdays account I should be fertile between last Friday and this Wednesday! :happydance: and my new ticker says Im due to ov in 2 days! I know we haven't had the whole of this cycle to properly try, but I'm just so happy we are actually trying fullstop! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Mrs_T said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well... I've got some exciting news! OH and I had a TTC chat yesterday cos I told him I was most prob fertile atm. We were originally going to wait another week to start trying cos, even though our nurse told us it would be fine to start TTC as soon as we finish our malaria tablets (which we did last week), I'd read on the internet that "Ideally, you should wait 2 weeks after". But we figured that if a professional told us that it's fine and cos it'd be unlikely that we'd conceive straight away, we'd forget about the waiting for another week so.... we are officially TTC now!
> 
> Last night we :sex: and according to my yourdays account I should be fertile between last Friday and this Wednesday! :happydance: and my new ticker says Im due to ov in 2 days! I know we haven't had the whole of this cycle to properly try, but I'm just so happy we are actually trying fullstop! :cloud9:

HOW EXCITING!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Yey Mrs_T :yipee: :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats mrs_T! good luck :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay Mrs_T! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## music81

exciting news Mrs T! good luck! :dust:

i got caught by the :witch: :-({|= she played with me by being a day late :growlmad:

i've had a :cry::shrug::nope: :coffee::icecream: now i'm ready to :sex::spermy::dust: again this month!


----------



## vaniilla

music81 said:


> exciting news Mrs T! good luck! :dust:
> 
> i got caught by the :witch: :-({|= she played with me by being a day late :growlmad:
> 
> i've had a :cry::shrug::nope: :coffee::icecream: now i'm ready to :sex::spermy::dust: again this month!

sorry the witch got you :hugs: onwards and upwards though! good luck with next cycle :flower: :dust:


----------



## music81

Adielina, sorry the :witch: got you too!!! fx for this month. sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## music81

thanks Vaniilla!:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mrs_T said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well... I've got some exciting news! OH and I had a TTC chat yesterday cos I told him I was most prob fertile atm. We were originally going to wait another week to start trying cos, even though our nurse told us it would be fine to start TTC as soon as we finish our malaria tablets (which we did last week), I'd read on the internet that "Ideally, you should wait 2 weeks after". But we figured that if a professional told us that it's fine and cos it'd be unlikely that we'd conceive straight away, we'd forget about the waiting for another week so.... we are officially TTC now!
> 
> Last night we :sex: and according to my yourdays account I should be fertile between last Friday and this Wednesday! :happydance: and my new ticker says Im due to ov in 2 days! I know we haven't had the whole of this cycle to properly try, but I'm just so happy we are actually trying fullstop! :cloud9:

thats so exciting congrats hun... now you are ttcing with the rest of us.. lol yay


----------



## pixie23

:dance: Mrs_T

:hugs: music

:dust: to you both and all others ttc!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Mrs T! :) Lots of baby dust to you!

Sorry the witch got you both! :hugs: Wishing you both lots of luck for your next cycles!

I woke up this morning feeling like I had been out drinking all night! Unfair as I don't even drink! Hope this headache shifts soon!
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Finally did what I promised to do and uploaded some of my crochet pictures! Working on a me sized blanket at the moment and I get the feeling it will take a while... Oh well! The one thing I do have is time!

Crochet Photos!


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Finally did what I promised to do and uploaded some of my crochet pictures! Working on a me sized blanket at the moment and I get the feeling it will take a while... Oh well! The one thing I do have is time!
> 
> Crochet Photos!

that looks great! I must say I'm a little bit jealous, I'm this close to giving up crocheting all together, I've been trying non stop for days now and not getting beyond the chain stitch :cry:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

The chain is the worst part for me! I always yarn over which is bad and then I remember and have to frog it :growlmad: Keep trying! :thumbup: just keep your chain loose and carry on. The worst you can do is go wrong and that's not the end of the world!


----------



## vaniilla

thanks but I don't get how to make a stitch at all :dohh: I don't know why I'm just not getting it :nope:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I watched loads of videos on youtube and then Mack made hers and all of a sudden, it made sense! And it took a lot of attempts to get my chain vaguely okay! :haha:


----------



## pixie23

The chain and the first row are the most difficult by far, everything after that point is so much easier!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay Mrs. T! Losts of :dust:!!!

Sorry, music81, good luck with this cycle. :hugs:


Well, everyone can ignore the incessent babble of the past week,"this line as dark as that line . . .did I O twice . . .blah blah blah." My opk today was in your face darker than the test line. :happydance: I am so psyched. On to :sex: and what feels like another TWW, but now I know.


----------



## pixie23

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
get onto that BD! :bunny:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Mrs T - :wohoo:

Music - sorry to hear the :witch: got you

Mouse Chicky - why are you on hear and not :sex:...:rofl:


----------



## CheerCoach

pixie23 said:


> My feeling is that maybe they don't realize how *not* fun it is to know that your family is ready to grow, like someone is missing. My mom has been the worst, but they got pg in high school so I don't think they know what it's like to feel this ready. She always tells me you should travel first, and on and on.
> All I've really wanted for my life is to be happily married and to be a mom. Her goals were different than mine, therefore different priorities. I'd understand if there were reason to believe that we weren't ready but those aren't ever her reasons why we should wait. She's not just being a concerned parent who is trying to make me think it through, she has crossed the line into trying to be controlling.

I had a few family members w/those strong opinions...I did my best to ignore them and of course when we conceived Mackenzie everyone (including the nay-sayers) were elated. Now they are asking when BabyMack will have a lil brother or sister...go figure. Anyway, I hope those of you having family/friends who are not supportive can blow it off and be happy with your decision to conceive...everyone else will fall in line soon enough :hugs:



Mrs_T said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well... I've got some exciting news! OH and I had a TTC chat yesterday cos I told him I was most prob fertile atm. We were originally going to wait another week to start trying cos, even though our nurse told us it would be fine to start TTC as soon as we finish our malaria tablets (which we did last week), I'd read on the internet that "Ideally, you should wait 2 weeks after". But we figured that if a professional told us that it's fine and cos it'd be unlikely that we'd conceive straight away, we'd forget about the waiting for another week so.... we are officially TTC now!
> 
> Last night we :sex: and according to my yourdays account I should be fertile between last Friday and this Wednesday! :happydance: and my new ticker says Im due to ov in 2 days! I know we haven't had the whole of this cycle to properly try, but I'm just so happy we are actually trying fullstop! :cloud9:

:happydance: Happy for you



Mrs Gibbo said:


> Finally did what I promised to do and uploaded some of my crochet pictures! Working on a me sized blanket at the moment and I get the feeling it will take a while... Oh well! The one thing I do have is time!
> 
> Crochet Photos!

Very perty, I tried a blanket sometime ago...it was a disaster. My mom crochets everything...I guess that gene must skip a generation :) 

Hubby and I went and looked at a lot today...we're planning on buying and building our home next spring. I fell in love w/the property though and don't want to wait. It's 37.99 acres with it's own lake :cloud9: We are renting a terrific place right now that is on 2 acres, but our area is very rural with lots of land...we really want to have livestock and an organic garden (we have one here but it is very small). This place we looked at today is at the top of a large hill with beautiful views, lots of wildlife...it'd be perfect for Mackenzie and Baby-to-Be to grow up on :) It's close to our middle daughters school, located smack dab inbetween the two cities we do our shopping in and I could go on and on...I'm in love w/it and don't wanna wait lol. 

I tested again today and got a :bfn: *pout* I'm only 10 dpo so it really is still early. Hubby is gonna stop at the store in the morning and get me another 3 pack...oh I am such a POAS addict :(


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Finally did what I promised to do and uploaded some of my crochet pictures! Working on a me sized blanket at the moment and I get the feeling it will take a while... Oh well! The one thing I do have is time!
> 
> Crochet Photos!

Very cute!!!


mouse_chicky said:


> Yay Mrs. T! Losts of :dust:!!!
> 
> Sorry, music81, good luck with this cycle. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, everyone can ignore the incessent babble of the past week,"this line as dark as that line . . .did I O twice . . .blah blah blah." My opk today was in your face darker than the test line. :happydance: I am so psyched. On to :sex: and what feels like another TWW, but now I know.

Glad the OPK came out dark for you today!!! Hurry up TWW! :)


CheerCoach said:


> Hubby and I went and looked at a lot today...we're planning on buying and building our home next spring. I fell in love w/the property though and don't want to wait. It's 37.99 acres with it's own lake :cloud9: We are renting a terrific place right now that is on 2 acres, but our area is very rural with lots of land...we really want to have livestock and an organic garden (we have one here but it is very small). This place we looked at today is at the top of a large hill with beautiful views, lots of wildlife...it'd be perfect for Mackenzie and Baby-to-Be to grow up on :) It's close to our middle daughters school, located smack dab inbetween the two cities we do our shopping in and I could go on and on...I'm in love w/it and don't wanna wait lol.
> 
> I tested again today and got a :bfn: *pout* I'm only 10 dpo so it really is still early. Hubby is gonna stop at the store in the morning and get me another 3 pack...oh I am such a POAS addict :(

Exciting opportunity for a new place! We want to have some acreage too. Hopefully we will be able to start looking in a year or two. :hugs: for the :bfn: hopefully you are just testing too soon! Fx'd and :dust:


----------



## pixie23

That land sounds wonderful cheercoach!


----------



## CheerCoach

It is sooo perfect. I just hate that hubby and I can't get it now. I'm working so hard on our credit :( We've always paid cash for everything. He has never had a credit account and I only have a few. So, we're opening credit cards and taking out bank loans...we have the income but he literally has no credit file/score. Can't get financed that way. The mortgage lady I spoke with said 6 months of on time payments to our new credit cards and bank loans and it should give him enough to gain a score. It feels like where being punished for not borrowing. C'est la vie I suppose. The craziest part is that our mortgage on a new home on that land with the highest interest rate right now...is $300 less than we pay in rent. In what weird reality should that be the way of things? *grrr* Okay, I'm done venting. :)


----------



## pixie23

That is really frustrating.
When DH and I got married we had 2 cars that we're completely paid off, then my car kicked the bucket, we needed a second one because we worked on different sides of town. I had no credit so we could only finance one under DHs name. It was stressful that no credit is sometimes treated like bad credit. Though we got really lucky when we moved into our first apartment because their policy was "no credit is good credit to us!" I wish all businesses looked at it that way!


----------



## babynewbie

Mrs_T said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well... I've got some exciting news! OH and I had a TTC chat yesterday cos I told him I was most prob fertile atm. We were originally going to wait another week to start trying cos, even though our nurse told us it would be fine to start TTC as soon as we finish our malaria tablets (which we did last week), I'd read on the internet that "Ideally, you should wait 2 weeks after". But we figured that if a professional told us that it's fine and cos it'd be unlikely that we'd conceive straight away, we'd forget about the waiting for another week so.... we are officially TTC now!
> 
> Last night we :sex: and according to my yourdays account I should be fertile between last Friday and this Wednesday! :happydance: and my new ticker says Im due to ov in 2 days! I know we haven't had the whole of this cycle to properly try, but I'm just so happy we are actually trying fullstop! :cloud9:

:happydance: Thats great news! :dust:




music81 said:


> exciting news Mrs T! good luck! :dust:
> 
> i got caught by the :witch: :-({|= she played with me by being a day late :growlmad:
> 
> i've had a :cry::shrug::nope: :coffee::icecream: now i'm ready to :sex::spermy::dust: again this month!

:hugs: FXd for this month! :dust:




Mrs Gibbo said:


> Finally did what I promised to do and uploaded some of my crochet pictures! Working on a me sized blanket at the moment and I get the feeling it will take a while... Oh well! The one thing I do have is time!
> 
> Crochet Photos!

Looking good! :thumbup:




mouse_chicky said:


> Yay Mrs. T! Losts of :dust:!!!
> 
> Sorry, music81, good luck with this cycle. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, everyone can ignore the incessent babble of the past week,"this line as dark as that line . . .did I O twice . . .blah blah blah." My opk today was in your face darker than the test line. :happydance: I am so psyched. On to :sex: and what feels like another TWW, but now I know.

:yipee: :sex: :spermy: :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:hugs: Cheercoach hope that it is just too early..xx

Well I had a wonderful birthday today hubby took me out to lunch then took me on a shopping spree for new clothes and a new pair of sunglasses. Then when we got home he told me that when we are in France I can buy a Louis Vuitton Bag & Wallet...:yippee: I have already picked it out, and I want it NOW :brat:


----------



## Bentlee

Hey everyone!

I'm sorry for everyone who got AF this weekend. Lots of baby :dust: for you!

We go see my OH sister's new baby today. I'm so excited. Can't wait to hold & cuddle him. :) And I will give her our present.. a cake made out of diapers. My first try though, but I'm really satisfied with my work. I'd upload a picture if you want to see?!


----------



## LaurGil

Hey ladies 

It has been awhile Im glad to say I have a new laptop on the way on Wednesday I have missed getting on to see how everyone has been

I'm in the TTW again it doesn't seem like a long time from the last one

OH left last night to go work overseas but will be home a few weekends so looking forward to that 

It is my birthday on the 14th and AF is due on the 16th I think I will test on that day If I have the will power not to poas before then

KellyC I love your snoopy picture I sent in to a letter to my OH when he was in Afghanistan with that on it 

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone 

Xxx


----------



## trgirl308

Cheercoach, sorry about the bfn, fx for the next test to be a bfp! 

Miss Redknob, happy brithday!!!! Have fun in France, just be very careful of pickpockets! My friend was on her way to Louis Vutton and had her passport with her to get her taxes credited and it was stolen.. so she got stuck in the country an extra week almost and had to get a new passport made at the embassy.

Laurgil, it is nice to hear from you again, good luck in this tww, hope it works out. And a happy early birthday!

We are going to my DHs parents for lunch today, which is fine, it is always good food and a nice time, but we have to be there at 1 which means we will be there till 5 and that basically takes up the entire day... so that is a little annoying... but oh well. Hope everyone is enjoying this long weekend!


----------



## KellyC75

LaurGil said:


> KellyC I love your snoopy picture I sent in to a letter to my OH when he was in Afghanistan with that on it
> 
> 
> Xxx

Ahh, thankyou...Its for my Dad :hugs:....I wanted to remove the tears :hugs:


----------



## LaurGil

Thank you so much Trgirl hope you enjoy your lunch 

Aw Kelly that is lovely :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I know what you mean, cheercoach. It's like if you don't have current debt, they don't trust you with more. DH and I purposely took out a loan for a car a year before we planned on buying a house, even though we technically had the money for it. It's crazy how mortgages work.

Happy b day Miss Redknob and Laurgil!

Enjoy your little nephew, Bentlee!

Anniepie, the other night I had a dream that you got your bfp. I'm not psychic, but don't you wish I were? ;)


I hope everyone is having a lovely Monday!


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Hi All,

I'm back :D Married and now officially TTC!!

We caved slightly earlier and ended up NTNP during August (hehe), I downloaded Period Planner onto my iPhone as I had my implant removed in July.

Had my first proper period start 16/08/11 and BD'd every other day during what it suggested would be my most fertile TOM. Would be VERY lucky if we caught this soon but I will still test after TWW.

DH is away now until the end of the month but if my cycle is 28 days long then he arrives home just in time for Ov :D

Hopefully we'll be back to normal between Oct and Dec and can get a clearer idea of things.

Wish us luck!

xxxx


----------



## LaurGil

Big congratulations Stacey Ann :happydance:

My partner is also in the army & we have been very lucky for him to get home on my fertile periods 

This is my second TTW after a MMC 

,wishing you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i hope every one is doing well. spent the night in the emergency room, my daughter whom is 7 fractered her elbow last night, she tripped on the hallway rug and hit her elbow so ya lovely night. she has a cast and all so fun fun.. happy laborday everyone....


----------



## pixie23

Have a good lunch trgirl!

Bentlee - I would love to see a picture of the diaper cake!

Happy Birthday Miss Redknob! I love to shop! It sounds like a wonderdul day! 

LaurGil - Glad that you're back! :dust: for your tww! Happy early Birthday! I hope you get your BFP!

Stacey - :happydance: Congrats! I hope your wedding was wonderful! 

:dust: to all trying and patience for the tww!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Miss Redknob said:


> :hugs: Cheercoach hope that it is just too early..xx
> 
> Well I had a wonderful birthday today hubby took me out to lunch then took me on a shopping spree for new clothes and a new pair of sunglasses. Then when we got home he told me that when we are in France I can buy a Louis Vuitton Bag & Wallet...:yippee: I have already picked it out, and I want it NOW :brat:

Ooohh..Say hello to Paris for me. It's my favourite city ever! Sticky Paris :dust: to you!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sw33tp3a said:


> i hope every one is doing well. spent the night in the emergency room, my daughter whom is 7 fractered her elbow last night, she tripped on the hallway rug and hit her elbow so ya lovely night. she has a cast and all so fun fun.. happy laborday everyone....

Sorry to hear you had a bad night. Hope your daughter is okay!! :flow:


----------



## LaurGil

thank you pixie :flower:

Miss red I'm so jealous Paris is my favorite place to go Happy Birthday :happydance:

Aw sweet pea I hope you Daughter is ok :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome back Stacey-Ann! Congrats on the wedding and good luck with ttc! :dust:

Sweat pea, I hope your daughter is ok! :hugs:

My lunch went well, we left exactly at 5... as expected.. now I'm too tired to do anything...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks girls we made her sling all girly by adding princess patches and some ribbon on the edges she feels all extra special today with all the extra attention.. lol... happy birthday miss redknob


----------



## kellysays2u

I am over 100 pages behind since I dropped off the face of the planet so I don't think I am even goint to attempt to catch up ( I say that now but who knows).
I haven't gotten the best of news TTC wise. I have one ovary that they do not think I am ovulating from. It is also covered in large cysts and I will have to have surgery to remove them wednesday as they are too large and not leaving on there own. Then my hormone levels to get pregnant are not there best I guess. I have a follow up meeting with the doctor the wednesday after next to learn more from newer tests but just wanted to give an update. We are buying a house next april though so will wait till then to TTC if we do. Right now we are just so lucky we have Athena. 

I have my fingers crossed for everyone to get there happy health nine months of pregnancy bliss very soon! Hugs to you all and I will try and remember to check in more often... Its just still hard to be on this forum in general lately.


----------



## CheerCoach

KellyC75 said:


> LaurGil said:
> 
> 
> KellyC I love your snoopy picture I sent in to a letter to my OH when he was in Afghanistan with that on it
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ahh, thankyou...Its for my Dad :hugs:....I wanted to remove the tears :hugs:Click to expand...

Kelly, that's very sweet :hugs: How's the pregnacy coming along?



mouse_chicky said:


> I know what you mean, cheercoach. It's like if you don't have current debt, they don't trust you with more. DH and I purposely took out a loan for a car a year before we planned on buying a house, even though we technically had the money for it. It's crazy how mortgages work.
> 
> Happy b day Miss Redknob and Laurgil!
> 
> Enjoy your little nephew, Bentlee!
> 
> Anniepie, the other night I had a dream that you got your bfp. I'm not psychic, but don't you wish I were? ;)
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely Monday!

I wish hubby n I had thought about that last year. I don't feel that purchasing a car now would be a good idea for us, but I wouldn't mind a new one...I may talk w/the mortgage lady and see what her thoughts are. 



Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm back :D Married and now officially TTC!!
> 
> We caved slightly earlier and ended up NTNP during August (hehe), I downloaded Period Planner onto my iPhone as I had my implant removed in July.
> 
> Had my first proper period start 16/08/11 and BD'd every other day during what it suggested would be my most fertile TOM. Would be VERY lucky if we caught this soon but I will still test after TWW.
> 
> DH is away now until the end of the month but if my cycle is 28 days long then he arrives home just in time for Ov :D
> 
> Hopefully we'll be back to normal between Oct and Dec and can get a clearer idea of things.
> 
> Wish us luck!
> 
> xxxx

Welcome back, congrats and good luck :)



Sw33tp3a said:


> i hope every one is doing well. spent the night in the emergency room, my daughter whom is 7 fractered her elbow last night, she tripped on the hallway rug and hit her elbow so ya lovely night. she has a cast and all so fun fun.. happy laborday everyone....

Ah, SweetPea...sorry bout your lil girl. Hope you're both doing better today. 


I think I may be slightly off on my O day :( My cycles are normally 28 days exactly...but this cycle I started on what should have been cd28, but it was late in the evening...so anyway I may have O'd on the 24th, 25th or 26th...we dtd on the 24th and 26th so I was hopeful that we'd conceive. Today I feel like AF is on her way :( I've had several negatives (though the dpo's were quite early.) Hubby was supposed to go to the store to get some tests for me but he had to leave town early so I'm going to head to the store in about 20 minutes to pick em up myself. The only thing that is giving me any hope right now is that I checked my CM (sorry bout the tmi) and there was the tiniest bit of red...tiny tiny...I'm hoping that's it's implantation blood. I guess one way or another I'll know super soon. Either by test or AF this week. 

Hope those of you testing today/this week get your :bfp:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congratulations on your wedding StacyAnn!

Ouch, sweetpea. I hope your little girl's elbow heals quickly. 

Kellysays2u, I'm so sorry about your situation. :hugs: I hope your surgery goes well and you can ttc whenever it is right for you and your family.


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: Kelly
Prayers for your surgery, that your body will be healed and that your body will be ready to conceive when you are!

:dust: cheercoach


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats Stacey Ann! :D

Aww sweetpea bless your daughter, ive done that before and the cast was so annoying as my elbow had to be bent and i just wanted to straighten it all the time but couldnt!

Kellysays2u good luck with the surgery hun :hugs:


----------



## LaurGil

Will be thinking of Kelly hope all goes well

:dust: cheer coach 

I have not stopped eating the last two days I think it's boredom with OH away & LO at nursery !!!!

P.s my last fertile day was 4th & I am getting more CM as each day goes is it not supposed to start to dry up sorry if that was TMI 

Xxx


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Is there not a step by step guide I can be looking at for TTC??! I am a complete novice so in all honesty could do with a dummies guide to the ins and outs (pardon the pun) of TTC.

Today I'm feeling impatient and excited. Excited that we've started our journey, impatient about having to wait for the BFP lol. I've never been the best at waiting.

Hope everyone's okay today :) I'm not back at work until tomorrow so I've been a complete piggy and have been eating anything and everything lol

xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've been thinking about buying a CBFM from Amazon but we don't really want to catch that Egg on purpose just yet, accidents are fine if that's what's meant to happen but given a choice I want to give birth around my birthday (december) :dance:


----------



## MackMomma8

There is no way I'm going to catch up on all the pages I missed. So I'm sending out blanket :dust: and :hugs: and :yipee: and :friends:. 

AFM, my mom came and went... and I'm exhausted!! She's sooo high energy and I'm just not like that. Her "lazy days" wear my butt out!! :haha: It was good to visit with her, but she needed to GO!! We need to get to :baby:makin'!

AF is still here, but no biggie. We're only technically NTNP anyway... with OPKs, of course. :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

this is going to sound crazy but I was on a Chinese calendar predictor thingy and it says for this month we'd get a boy but for next 4 months a girl and its making me worry a little :dohh: please tell me I'm being stupid! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

vaniilla said:


> this is going to sound crazy but I was on a Chinese calendar predictor thingy and it says for this month we'd get a boy but for next 4 months a girl and its making me worry a little :dohh: please tell me I'm being stupid! :haha:

You're being stupid. :rofl: 

That calendar has nothing more than a 50/50 shot at being right.. just like anyone else who guesses before the bits are evident! ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

So sorry to hear that complication Kelly, really hope that everything works out and you can TTC.

Sweetpea hope your LO is better soon!

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_T

MackMomma8 said:


> There is no way I'm going to catch up on all the pages I missed. So I'm sending out blanket :dust: and :hugs: and :yipee: and :friends:.
> 
> AFM, my mom came and went... and I'm exhausted!! She's sooo high energy and I'm just not like that. Her "lazy days" wear my butt out!! :haha: It was good to visit with her, but she needed to GO!! We need to get to :baby:makin'!
> 
> AF is still here, but no biggie. We're only technically NTNP anyway... with OPKs, of course. :winkwink:

Think I need to copy Mack's blanket :dust: :hugs: :yipee: and :friends:!

I have no excuse, I read the posts, kept what I thought was a mental note of things I wanted to comment on and came to write then forgot everything! :rofl: Clearly my brain is mush after a long day at work (just finished now!).


----------



## CheerCoach

vaniilla said:


> this is going to sound crazy but I was on a Chinese calendar predictor thingy and it says for this month we'd get a boy but for next 4 months a girl and its making me worry a little :dohh: please tell me I'm being stupid! :haha:

I used to believe that those calendars were quite accurate as I was predicted to be a girl (lol correct), my hubby's was correct and both of our teenage daughters were correct. So, when I got pregnant last year w/Mackenzie it said she would be a boy...I didn't question it at all. When we had our gender scan I didn't believe it when it said girl. The timing wasn't on the cusp or anything like that...so I just don't put much belief into anymore. Although, I did realy like the idea that gender could be determined w/o technology. I'm happy w/my lil princess :)



Stacey_Ann said:


> Is there not a step by step guide I can be looking at for TTC??! I am a complete novice so in all honesty could do with a dummies guide to the ins and outs (pardon the pun) of TTC.
> 
> Today I'm feeling impatient and excited. Excited that we've started our journey, impatient about having to wait for the BFP lol. I've never been the best at waiting.
> 
> Hope everyone's okay today :) I'm not back at work until tomorrow so I've been a complete piggy and have been eating anything and everything lol
> 
> xx


I don't know if there is a step by step guide. You can check countdowntopregnancy.com though...they have the most common symptoms according to dpo. Good luck I hope you get your :bfp:

I tested again last night...:bfn: UGH. Good news is no AF today, I'm gonna wait and take the other test tomorrow morning. I may need to have my daughter hide the other test from me though cuz I'll probably change my mind this afternoon and decide to take it. I'm symptom spotting like crazy and wish I could just be patient. I'll know one way or the other in 2 days. My cycles are super regular, except last month AF arrived a day early. I hate waiting...*pout*

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## mouse_chicky

The Chinese predictor thing is fun but not foolproof; also it depends on what website you go to. Some base it on the month of conception, others are more specific. It was correct for Kara, and I'm predicted a girl if I conceive this month. No harm in guessing. ;)

Sorry for the bfn, cheercoach; only 2 days! I thought I'd be testing right along with you but it turns out I'm just now beginning my TWW. :dohh:

Mackmomma, glad your company's gone so you can get down to business. :haha:

I admire all of you NTNP girls. I'm much to obsessive for that. :rofl:


----------



## Bentlee

Stacey_Ann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm back :D Married and now officially TTC!!
> 
> We caved slightly earlier and ended up NTNP during August (hehe), I downloaded Period Planner onto my iPhone as I had my implant removed in July.
> 
> Had my first proper period start 16/08/11 and BD'd every other day during what it suggested would be my most fertile TOM. Would be VERY lucky if we caught this soon but I will still test after TWW.
> 
> DH is away now until the end of the month but if my cycle is 28 days long then he arrives home just in time for Ov :D
> 
> Hopefully we'll be back to normal between Oct and Dec and can get a clearer idea of things.
> 
> Wish us luck!
> 
> xxxx

https://mystuffspace.com/graphic/congrats-on-your-marriage.jpg



Sw33tp3a said:


> i hope every one is doing well. spent the night in the emergency room, my daughter whom is 7 fractered her elbow last night, she tripped on the hallway rug and hit her elbow so ya lovely night. she has a cast and all so fun fun.. happy laborday everyone....

I'm sorry for you lo.. hope she gets better soon :hug:

My oh had another job interview today and I'm praying that he gets the job. If he gets to know before Sep 10th, we would start ttc this month. So please ladies, keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## CheerCoach

mouse_chicky said:


> The Chinese predictor thing is fun but not foolproof; also it depends on what website you go to. Some base it on the month of conception, others are more specific. It was correct for Kara, and I'm predicted a girl if I conceive this month. No harm in guessing. ;)
> 
> Sorry for the bfn, cheercoach; only 2 days! I thought I'd be testing right along with you but it turns out I'm just now beginning my TWW. :dohh:
> 
> Mackmomma, glad your company's gone so you can get down to business. :haha:
> 
> I admire all of you NTNP girls. I'm much to obsessive for that. :rofl:

I agree about the Chinese prediction calendars, they are fun. I used one that calcutes the mother's lunar age and lunar conception dates. I'll no doubt use it again with my next pregnancy...:)

Thank you...I feel AF coming on, though I am still symptom spotting like crazy. 

Are your cycles usually that long? If you were supposed to test at the same time and you have 2ww left that'd put you at about a 39-41 day cycle? Good luck in the 2WW, hope it flies by and ends with a :bfp:


----------



## mouse_chicky

My only discernable cycle after giving birth to Kara was 39 days, so yeah they're long, but I thought I had a positive opk CD13, but I didn't. I should have known.


----------



## pixie23

I put this in my journal too so sorry to anyone who stalks and is part of autumn acorns

two months before we started trying - last october :shock: - I began eating better, taking yucky vitamins, and I have attempted to excercise regularly. DH and I had gotten to talk about a month ago and I expressed some of my ttc concerns. I had read that if a guy is in a hot tub (I forget what temperature it said), when it is hot enough and long enough to affect their sperm, they are messed up for 7 weeks :saywhat: . I had previously mentiond to DH about wearing boxers more and cutting back on his biking and stuff and he was not receptive, it was pretty upsetting, but I wasn't gonna force him. We finally got a chance to talk on the phone today cloud9: for just hearing his voice) but he told me that since I brought up the hot tub thing that he has stopped taking baths to relax in the evening, plus he has started wearing boxers full time, though he can't control that he needs to wear compression shorts about 2 hours a day for his workouts, but he said he hasn't been staying in them excessively, he's sure to change out of them right after his workout! total :cloud9:
I'm so happy that he's changing things a little bit too because it makes me feel better that we're putting that little extra effort in!


----------



## CheerCoach

Ahh, Pixie...I am very happy for you.


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurGil said:
> 
> 
> KellyC I love your snoopy picture I sent in to a letter to my OH when he was in Afghanistan with that on it
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ahh, thankyou...Its for my Dad :hugs:....I wanted to remove the tears :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kelly, that's very sweet :hugs: How's the pregnacy coming along?Click to expand...

Thankyou :hugs:

The pregnancy is coming along well, thankyou for asking, I will be 15 weeks tommorow! Having a gender scan next weekend :cloud9:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hope all you Ladies are Ok ~ Sorry I havent had time to keep up these past couple of days :flower:


----------



## pixie23

The gender scan! How exciting! I can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## CheerCoach

Great to hear things are good :) Have you picked names or waiting for after the scan? Looking forward to hearing the gender news :hugs:

I tested again this morning and got yet another bfn. I feel hopeless this morning. AF is due tomorrow and I can feel her about to make herself present. I really hope I'm just being over sensitive because I'm actually pregnant. Guess my biggest worry is that it's going to take us over a year to conceive and I'll cry every month in between :(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

aw pixie thats great he is giving a little. guys are stubern and think we are just making things up at times but i think they listen and think about it and eventually will change simple things after a will of thinking. it just great. 


my daughter gets her arm looked at tomorrow and the bone specialist. we will find out if she will need a cast or not. so very interesting week ahead. and as for ttcing im due to Ovulate any day now..... so time for the bding. 

how is everyone. any bfps. or witches to report...


----------



## babynewbie

pixie thats great that he's doing his bit aswell :)

kelly how exciting! :D cant wait to hear what your having! Im going to guess girl :cloud9:

big hugs cheercoach :hugs: fingers crossed AF doesnt appear. i worry aswell that it will take ages for it to happen, but you just got to try not to think like that as it will do nothing but get you down :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Kelly: yay! :thumbup:

Pixie: glad he's putting in a bit of effort too!!

To all: my wonderful SIL is possibly having a miscarriage. :nope: She is about 10 weeks and her first scan is Friday. Any prayers appreciated. Hoping it's a false alarm!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Alright those of you who do the OPK's. This is my first month using them and they have all been stark white (well except for the control line of course). Will the lines gradually start lightly appearing then get darker until it's darker than the control. Or can it just be stark white one day and dark and positive the next? I'm only CD 10 but I'm scared to death that just because there is literally NOTHING that I'm not going to O this month. :(

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Kelly: yay! :thumbup:
> 
> Pixie: glad he's putting in a bit of effort too!!
> 
> To all: my wonderful SIL is possibly having a miscarriage. :nope: She is about 10 weeks and her first scan is Friday. Any prayers appreciated. Hoping it's a false alarm!

So sorry to hear of your SIL prayers your way. :hugs: Hope everything turns out okay. :hugs:

And I forgot to put in my post above that I'm excited about Kelly's gender scan. I didn't know you could get them so early!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Pixie, I'm glad your oh is getting geared up for baby. It always takes the guys longer to come around. 

KellyC75, I can't believe it's already time for the gender scan! It seems like you just found out. 

Good luck catching the eggy Sweetpea!

ttcbabyw1, I hope everything turns out ok with your SIL's pregnancy. Keep us posted.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm not sure babymaybe; are you testing close to O, do you think? I started CD 9 and they've never been completely white. Mine seemed to vary each day; some darker or thicker than the others; but the positive was very obviously darker than the test. Good luck! I had a horrible time figuring them out. :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> I'm not sure babymaybe; are you testing close to O, do you think? I started CD 9 and they've never been completely white. Mine seemed to vary each day; some darker or thicker than the others; but the positive was very obviously darker than the test. Good luck! I had a horrible time figuring them out. :haha:

All I really know is that I'm CD 10. I'm taking Femara to induce ovulation and it was taken CD 3-7. My Dr said that I should O around CD 14 still which is only 4 days away! But I've ready stories where some O'd as early as CD 9 or as late as CD 17. My cycles have never been regular so I have no idea. But these OPK's haven't even had the slightest bit of pink to them. They're stark white at every angle under every light! :shrug:


----------



## CheerCoach

babynewbie said:


> pixie thats great that he's doing his bit aswell :)
> 
> kelly how exciting! :D cant wait to hear what your having! Im going to guess girl :cloud9:
> 
> big hugs cheercoach :hugs: fingers crossed AF doesnt appear. i worry aswell that it will take ages for it to happen, but you just got to try not to think like that as it will do nothing but get you down :hugs: :dust:

Thank you...AF showed up today :( I guess I'm having 27 day cycles instead of my normal 28. :cry:



ttcbabyw1 said:


> Kelly: yay! :thumbup:
> 
> Pixie: glad he's putting in a bit of effort too!!
> 
> To all: my wonderful SIL is possibly having a miscarriage. :nope: She is about 10 weeks and her first scan is Friday. Any prayers appreciated. Hoping it's a false alarm!

Sorry to hear...hopefully nothing is wrong. When I was pregnant w/Mackenzie I had bleeding in my 9th week. Went to ER and they diagnosed me w/threatened miscarriage. At my following appointment her heartbeat was strong. Thoughts and prayers are with your SIL. :hugs:

I'm a bit shattered right now with AF showing up. I don't know if I can go through this for months on end. TTC Mackenzie was so difficult and I get so emotional...just don't know what to do or think right now.


----------



## pixie23

prayers for you SIL ttcbabyw1

:hugs: cheercoach, just think of it as a fresh cycle. Fx for a BFP in your new cycle.

Let us know how your daughters appt goes sw33tp3a.

:dust: to all nearing O


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i will it will be fun


----------



## babynewbie

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Kelly: yay! :thumbup:
> 
> Pixie: glad he's putting in a bit of effort too!!
> 
> To all: my wonderful SIL is possibly having a miscarriage. :nope: She is about 10 weeks and her first scan is Friday. Any prayers appreciated. Hoping it's a false alarm!

Oh no :( i really hope there is nothing wrong :hugs:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Alright those of you who do the OPK's. This is my first month using them and they have all been stark white (well except for the control line of course). Will the lines gradually start lightly appearing then get darker until it's darker than the control. Or can it just be stark white one day and dark and positive the next? I'm only CD 10 but I'm scared to death that just because there is literally NOTHING that I'm not going to O this month. :(
> 
> Thanks in advance!

If you test regularly you should get gradual lines until they turn into a positive. How often are you testing? If you do 2 a day then you know you cant really miss it, and when they start getting darker i did 3 a day just be properly sure, as when you get your darkest one (thats as or darker than control) you should O 12-36 hours from then. Try not to worry hun :hugs: I only stated getting lines 3/4 days before x


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ All you Girls are so lovely, thankyou for all your messages :hugs:



CheerCoach said:


> Great to hear things are good :) Have you picked names or waiting for after the scan? Looking forward to hearing the gender news :hugs:


No idea on names yet :shrug:

Sending truck loads of :dust: :dust: to you all waiting for your :bfp:'s


----------



## trgirl308

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Kelly: yay! :thumbup:
> 
> Pixie: glad he's putting in a bit of effort too!!
> 
> To all: my wonderful SIL is possibly having a miscarriage. :nope: She is about 10 weeks and her first scan is Friday. Any prayers appreciated. Hoping it's a false alarm!

Sending her positive thoughts, hope everything is ok! :hugs:



CheerCoach said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> pixie thats great that he's doing his bit aswell :)
> 
> kelly how exciting! :D cant wait to hear what your having! Im going to guess girl :cloud9:
> 
> big hugs cheercoach :hugs: fingers crossed AF doesnt appear. i worry aswell that it will take ages for it to happen, but you just got to try not to think like that as it will do nothing but get you down :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Thank you...AF showed up today :( I guess I'm having 27 day cycles instead of my normal 28. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly: yay! :thumbup:
> 
> Pixie: glad he's putting in a bit of effort too!!
> 
> To all: my wonderful SIL is possibly having a miscarriage. :nope: She is about 10 weeks and her first scan is Friday. Any prayers appreciated. Hoping it's a false alarm!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear...hopefully nothing is wrong. When I was pregnant w/Mackenzie I had bleeding in my 9th week. Went to ER and they diagnosed me w/threatened miscarriage. At my following appointment her heartbeat was strong. Thoughts and prayers are with your SIL. :hugs:
> 
> I'm a bit shattered right now with AF showing up. I don't know if I can go through this for months on end. TTC Mackenzie was so difficult and I get so emotional...just don't know what to do or think right now.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about af, I hope you get some good news this cycle! :dust:

Afm, started school yesterday and all the things I worried about weren't so bad, but wow it is going to be a hard, I don't know if I will be able to handle working at the same time, but I really don't want to change to a part-time position, I would really just prefer to go on maternity leave.... :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babynewbie said:


> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly: yay! :thumbup:
> 
> Pixie: glad he's putting in a bit of effort too!!
> 
> To all: my wonderful SIL is possibly having a miscarriage. :nope: She is about 10 weeks and her first scan is Friday. Any prayers appreciated. Hoping it's a false alarm!
> 
> Oh no :( i really hope there is nothing wrong :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Alright those of you who do the OPK's. This is my first month using them and they have all been stark white (well except for the control line of course). Will the lines gradually start lightly appearing then get darker until it's darker than the control. Or can it just be stark white one day and dark and positive the next? I'm only CD 10 but I'm scared to death that just because there is literally NOTHING that I'm not going to O this month. :(
> 
> Thanks in advance!Click to expand...
> 
> If you test regularly you should get gradual lines until they turn into a positive. How often are you testing? If you do 2 a day then you know you cant really miss it, and when they start getting darker i did 3 a day just be properly sure, as when you get your darkest one (thats as or darker than control) you should O 12-36 hours from then. Try not to worry hun :hugs: I only stated getting lines 3/4 days before xClick to expand...

I am testing twice a day and still nothing. I used the fertility friend search and put in the search critea of PCOS, using OPK's, and taking Femara. It seemed that BFP's were achieved with O on CD9 through CD24. I will go absolutely crazy if I o on CD 24. :rofl: I'm just too impatient to wait to ovulate. :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers for my SIL... as of today she is thinking it was a false alarm, as she had a big poo :haha: and is no longer having stomach pains!! Also, still feeling nauseous, so that's a good sign she's still pregnant! Tomorrow's the scan, so she'll know for sure then!

Babymaybe: my first cycle ttc was about 38 days long and I o'd on day 26!! How long are your cycles usually? How long have you been off BCP?

Also...OPK's are usually clearly positive. Not like a pregnancy test where "a line is aline...it's ok if it's a little fainter than the control line". On opk's, the test line should be as dark as the control line! (Don't know if that depends on brand...but that's how it is with the kind I use!)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

ttcbabyw1 My cycles have always been irregular. I stopped taking BCP in February and had no AF. So July I went to the dr and she put me on Provera to induce AF. I've had two cycles with Provera starting them. This is the first cycle that I'm also using Femara to induce ovulation. I was diagnosed with PCOS. So I have no idea how long my cycles would normally be but with the meds controlling my cycle it's as follows...

10 days of Provera then 3 days of waiting for AF follwed by CD1. Then CD 3-7 I take Femara. Dr said I should still O around CD 14 but from the research I've done on those with Femara CD9 - CD24. So who knows. :shrug: But at the end of the TWW I take a pregnancy test and if it's a BFN then I start the Provera all over again. So my cycles in total will be 41 days long. But O won't be 41-14 because of the Femara and Provera. I hope that makes sense... The 10 days of Provera and 3 days of waiting are technically not CD's but rather an in between cycle time frame.

Stark white OPK again today. TMI Alert:

Spoiler
My cervix was super high and soft. I could barely reach it and it's definetely the softest I've ever felt. So hopefully that's a good sign!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh I forgot to add about my day! One of my classes was Obstetrics. We talked about the natural family planning method which was charting, temping, etc. So I had a head start on all of that! Other's were so confused!!! Also, we talked about conception and pretty much everything I've spent the last few months researching. :yipee: It was a fun class. :)


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls, just wanted to say that I am happily married now. Weather was awful(so didnt get mnay pics outside), but overal was a perfect day. 

Hope everyones been keeping okay, do we have anymore :bfp: ?

My period started today :( after being so late last month, I was expecting it to arrive middle of the month, but it instead arrived around the usual time... strange!

Anyway here are some pics of us on our wedding day, hopeful I will get some better ones soon to show you, as we dont have the ones my grandad took yet.
 



Attached Files:







Paul and Me by Tom.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 20









Cutting cake 2 by Tom.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 13









Paul & Jess Wedding 06092011 044.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pixie23

Your pictures look lovely! Congratulations Shabutie! I love that there are bubbles in the cake cutting pictures!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Oh congrats Shabutie! I was starting to wonder when you were coming back!!!


----------



## CheerCoach

Congrats Shabutie :) Beautiful photos. Happy to see you back.


----------



## Bentlee

Shabutie I think we haven't met yet, but you were a beautiful bride! Congratulations. did you guys go on a honeymoon trip?

Who wanted to see the diaper cake? Here we go...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0185.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Shabutie! I already sneaked a peak of your awesome pics on facebook. ;) Lovely. 

Sorry about af cheercoach. :hugs:

ttcbabyw1, I'm glad your SIL's baby's okay.


Wishing everyone :dust: and patience!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Shabutie! Your pics look great, that cake looks really yummy!

Bentlee your diaper cake is so cute!

Hope everyone had a good day, tomorrow is Friday!!!


----------



## pixie23

I like the diaper cake Bentlee - it's so cute!


----------



## Somersetlass

Hey Girls

May i join..

My name is Louise im 24 engaged to the man i love for 6 hlf yrs getting married next year we have 2 beautiful children Anthony 4 be 5 in December stated reseption last friday, Ruby 2 be 3 next thursday she in pre school once a week until after xmas.

I come come off the implant feb this yr i concived 2nd month of ttc but i mc in may so i went on the pill to sort my body so i come off the pill in july my proper AF arrived yesterday about time to i did have 2 faint + on clearblues few weeks ago but retested on diff brands all come back negs so now i know my body back to normal me and df can start ttc properly i was on the pill before my dd i come off them my body come back to nomal then i concived her 2 months of commin off the pill.
i mmc my 1st 6 yrs ago and it took us 7 months to concive our boy so hoping it want take for ever to have our last little bundle of joy.

baby dust to all


----------



## babynewbie

Yay congrats Shabutie!! :yipee: You looked lovely, is that a tattoo on your chest? or am i just mad lol

Somersetlass welcome to the acorns hun, sorry for your losses :hugs: fingers crossed you get your BFP nice and quick and its a healthy sticky baby :)


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Shabutie: Congrats! Love the green and white! (That seems to be my favourite colour scheme at the mo!)

Bentlee: That diaper cake is too cute! I bet she loved it!

Somersetlas: Welcome! Sorry to hear about your mc, but hope all goes well this time around and you'll get a good result soon!!


----------



## Bentlee

Welcome Somersetlass! :hi:

Thanks girls, yeah she loved it :D


----------



## Mrs_T

Hello girls! It's Friday - whoop, whoop!

Shabutie - congrats on the wedding!!!

Bentley - love the nappy cake - they are such a cute idea!

Somersetlass - welcome to the group! Wishing you lots of :dust:!

I guess I'm technically in the tww for the first time now! :huh:Not imagining we'll be preggers cos we only started trying half way through this cycle and prob haven't BDed quite enough around my estimated Ov time. I'm kinda thinking it'd be best if I didn't actually catch til december due to work, which takes the TTC pressure off! (Although, obviously I'd be over the moon if we did!)


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns somersetlass!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie: Congrats! i love how your cake was done very cute..

Bentlee: thats a great diaper cake. very cute

Somersetlas: Welcome! this is a great bunch of girls that help support through it all.

HK: any thing new going on im confused on your cycle ticker. it says you are in cycle day 6 but i didnt know you got AF yet...


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Somersetlass!

Sorry I haven't been on lately, just disappointed about AF and not wanting to think about babies 24/7. Playing a lot of Sims though! Hope to catch up soon.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i understand i feel asleep at 9pm so we didnt bding and today is ovulation day we will bd tonight but i think we lost our chance becouse my hubby went in the hot tub this morning.. so ya.. dont know.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Right there with you HK! :haha: Using the Sims to distract myself, as you suggested. ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha:


----------



## pixie23

please keep my family and friends in Texas in your prayers because they are close to having to evacuate due to the fires


----------



## CheerCoach

:( sorry to hear you have friends and family near the fires. I'll be sending positive energy that way. :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks, atleast everyone there is being updated well so that they'll know when/if they need to evacuate. It's a bad situation but atleast there is some warning for those it's approaching.


----------



## Coleey

Will be keeping your family and friends in my prayers hun :hugs:


----------



## LaurGil

Aw pixie will be thinking of them all xxx


----------



## vaniilla

pixie23 said:


> Thanks, atleast everyone there is being updated well so that they'll know when/if they need to evacuate. It's a bad situation but atleast there is some warning for those it's approaching.

its good that they have an update system in place, I hope they won't need to be evacuated :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Pixie, I hope your friends and family stay safe!


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Shabutie!! You looked beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

pixie23 said:


> please keep my family and friends in Texas in your prayers because they are close to having to evacuate due to the fires

Will do! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely pictures Shabutie :kiss: Congrats


----------



## pixie23

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mostly knitting and bding.... lol on cd 19 and 1dpo. so hmmm what else is there to do. lol... jk house work and stuff.. how are you hun

i added picks of some of what im knitting in my journal


----------



## MackMomma8

*THIS* is exactly why I'm swaying for a little girl. :cloud9: 

Amarmi on Etsy


----------



## pichi

oh god they're so cute...don't think i'd ever put them on Pixie though :haha:


sorry girls, have been MIA


----------



## Mrs_T

I just made a big white chocolate cheesecake to have after Sunday roast with the in laws tomo! I also went shopping this morn for a pair of work shoes...came back with 2 pairs of shoes, 2 tops, and some leggings , whoops!! 
Tomo I gotta clean the house, food shop, walk the dog, do a bit of work then cook dinner! Phew, makes me tired just thinking about it!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good lord, they're fancy! I'm looking for a nice lacy crochet stitch/pattern for a shrug I'm making. :shrug: not easy!


----------



## pixie23

MM - those hats are so cute. I will enjoy having a girl one day because girl stuff is so much cuter than boy stuff!


----------



## hakunamatata

Pixie - hope everyone you know in TX is safe!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Pixie, I'll be praying for your friends and family. :hugs: Keep us updated.

Mrs. T, I wish I was at your house for dinner. :haha: I love cheesecake.

Cute hats, Mackmomma. Kara won't wear any for me. Boo. At least not for more than 10 seconds---so I grab the camera quick!


----------



## hakunamatata

If I put a hat on my dog, she knocks it right off :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i added the finished hats i made today to my journal. its addicting. how is everyone doing this fine weekend.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well tomorrow is CD14 and my OPK's have progressed from stark white to the faintest, seen in the right light-at the right angle, pink. Still nothing close to a positive. Nothing you can even see without holding it just right. But that's a progression from stark white at least. :shrug:

So frustrated waiting for the OPK to turn positive. Can't imagine how I'm going to be when it comes to pregancy tests.

Tomorrow should be a fun day! My niece is turning 2 and we're having a bowling party. We had one for my nephew when he turned 5 and I really think my niece had more fun doing it! She had a blast rolling the ball around and helping everyone else bowl. She kept smiling, laughing, and clapping for everyone! :)


----------



## anniepie

Hi All :hi: I'm back from my hols and checking in....

Any exciting new from the Acorns??

I've had a great week away- no sparkles, though :(

Ended up O'ing really late in my cycle- cd29...which makes me now on my 2ww...instead of testing today when I thought I'd be due it'll now be testing on 20th...


----------



## anniepie

Ladies- any of you chart stalkers who wouldn't mind looking at mine i'd really appreciate it- after my temp peak yesterday morning it dipped right back down below the cover line this morning. so perhaps I didn't O cd 29 aftetall. I feel like I did though- coincides with end of ewcm (though had loads this month), and also now feel in the post O phase (bb's etc)...


----------



## anniepie

anniepie said:


> Ladies- any of you chart stalkers who wouldn't mind looking at mine i'd really appreciate it- after my temp peak yesterday morning it dipped right back down below the cover line this morning. so perhaps I didn't O cd 29 aftetall. I feel like I did though- coincides with end of ewcm (though had loads this month), and also now feel in the post O phase (bb's etc)...

Answering my own queation-fall back pattern=drop in temp day 2 of temp shift...fits so far-fxd for a rise tomorrow...


----------



## Bentlee

pixie23 said:


> please keep my family and friends in Texas in your prayers because they are close to having to evacuate due to the fires

I will. sorry your family and friends live in that area! Hope everyone is doing fine!



Mrs_T said:


> I just made a big white chocolate cheesecake to have after Sunday roast with the in laws tomo! I also went shopping this morn for a pair of work shoes...came back with 2 pairs of shoes, 2 tops, and some leggings , whoops!!
> Tomo I gotta clean the house, food shop, walk the dog, do a bit of work then cook dinner! Phew, makes me tired just thinking about it!

May I have a piece of that cake pretty pretty please?

nothing new over here. getting ready to ov, but no :sex: so far because I felt kind nauseous yesterday and today oh has a stiff back and played soccer... maybe tmo. :winkwink:


----------



## pichi

i have a funny feeling about this cycle - i just can't put my finger on it


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> i have a funny feeling about this cycle - i just can't put my finger on it

I hope its a bfp! :flower:


----------



## pichi

i don't know what it is. i'm not itching to test and i don't feel all stressed :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_T

Welcom back Anniepie :hi:

Pichi - hoping it's a bfp kinda feeling!

I don't think I'll be in with a chance this month - I feel completely normal! Would kinda be a blessing in disguise anyway.

Bentlee, I'm virtually sending you a slice of cheesecake, hope you like it!!!:haha:

Pixie, hoping all your family are safe today x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pichi maybe that is a good sign... i feel we didnt get our chance so im not stressing whom nows the one time may have been the right time. but not worried anymore i feel it will happen when it happens so i think thats why im trying to do the crafts insted keeping fingers crossed for ya hun.


----------



## pichi

we are not actively TTC till Nov when Pixie is One so it won't upset me as such you know?


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers ladies. The fires that were very close to my family and friends have been taken care of so they are safe for now.


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's great news, pixie. :)


----------



## Somersetlass

please to here all is ok pixie hugs (())


----------



## pola17

Im baaaaack! sorry I havent post in a while!! whooopsie!!
Anyways, I was idle for a good purpose.. and that was lots of :sex: ... Ive been temping and charting and trying my best to know when I ovulate.. according to me, I already ovulated, even tho tomorrow my fertile days should start! thats why DH has no chance of relaxing until next weekend :rofl:

Still, cant wait for the 30th of sept to test! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/312580_1770284716895_1832561192_1139470_1954284808_n-1.jpgmade my husband a Chiefs hat
https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/321336_1769178089230_1832561192_1138543_952762902_n.jpg


----------



## mouse_chicky

Cute hats sweetpea!

Good luck Pola17!

Tomorrow's 8DPO for me. I am so itching to test, but i think I'll try to wait until at least Wednesday.


----------



## CheerCoach

MackMomma8 said:


> *THIS* is exactly why I'm swaying for a little girl. :cloud9:
> 
> Amarmi on Etsy

Super cute...I saw one I'd love for Mackenzie. She isn't fond of wearing hats though :(



hakunamatata said:


> If I put a hat on my dog, she knocks it right off :haha:

Lol...I do the same thing w/my dogs and they are not amused at all. I saw a guy on a motorcycle the other day..he had a chihuahua riding in his lap and the dog had a riding hat and goggles. I loved it :)



anniepie said:


> Hi All :hi: I'm back from my hols and checking in....
> 
> Any exciting new from the Acorns??
> 
> I've had a great week away- no sparkles, though :(
> 
> Ended up O'ing really late in my cycle- cd29...which makes me now on my 2ww...instead of testing today when I thought I'd be due it'll now be testing on 20th...

Welcome back, good to hear you had a good week :) Hope the 2ww goes well and ends with a :bfp:



pixie23 said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers ladies. The fires that were very close to my family and friends have been taken care of so they are safe for now.

So happy to know they are safe :) 



Sw33tp3a said:


> https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/312580_1770284716895_1832561192_1139470_1954284808_n-1.jpgmade my husband a Chiefs hat
> https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/321336_1769178089230_1832561192_1138543_952762902_n.jpg

Cute :) 

Is that a Bear's jersey? I was a Green Bay fan for years, then a Vikings fan...now a San Diego fan lol. In all honesty I was a Brett Favre fan *mmmm* but now that he's retired I figured I'd cheer for a California team. 

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Mine was...interesting. I'm happy it's over and I'm looking forward to a fresh week, fresh cycle...less stress hopefully :)


----------



## babynewbie

Hello my lovely acorns :friends:

Had a mad weekend, especially saturday! Ive posted in my journal a pic of me being a bridesmaid! Was a lovely wedding :cloud9: was so jealous haha!


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers ladies. The fires that were very close to my family and friends have been taken care of so they are safe for now.

Thats a relief :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

Please take a look at my thread & poll lovely Ladies :kiss:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html


----------



## vaniilla

hope everyone is doing well! I can't believe its September already!!! it feels like june still :haha: I hope we'll have lots of BFP's this month :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Good morning, girls!! Hope everyone had a great weekend. :hugs:

September is already HALF OVER. OMG WTF how the heck did that happen??? :shrug:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

cheer couch it is a denver broncos one.. my team is the bears, my hubby is the cheifs lol


----------



## hwimmer

CheerCoach said:


> Is that a Bear's jersey? I was a Green Bay fan for years, then a Vikings fan...now a San Diego fan lol. In all honesty I was a Brett Favre fan *mmmm*

Hey me too! (on the Favre thing) And then he started taking pictures of his junk, and I got a little creeped out :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Hope everyone is having a good day. I am in class right now... gotta love wifi! It is the first class, so we haven't actually broached any course material yet. 

I really hope I get a bfp soon so I can go on mat leave, but as I am out of the house every evening this week between school and work I don't think it is going to work this cycle. Currently CD12... we'll see.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I'm CD 15 so we're not far off! I'm still waiting to O though. My OPK's are the faintest- held in the right light and squint- pink. I'm beginning to wonder if I'm going to O this month. Also, unmovitated for school! All I can think about is TTC. Luckily one of my classes is obstetrics. At least that's one class I can concentrate in!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy thoughts to all of you girls taking classes! :)


----------



## CheerCoach

Sw33tp3a said:


> cheer couch it is a denver broncos one.. my team is the bears, my hubby is the cheifs lol

:dohh: I can't believe I got that wrong lol...anyway, great hats you are very talented n creative :)



hwimmer said:


> CheerCoach said:
> 
> 
> Is that a Bear's jersey? I was a Green Bay fan for years, then a Vikings fan...now a San Diego fan lol. In all honesty I was a Brett Favre fan *mmmm*
> 
> Hey me too! (on the Favre thing) And then he started taking pictures of his junk, and I got a little creeped out :haha:Click to expand...

I know that was creepy :( I wish that whole thing hadn't have happened it was pretty disappointing. I still think he's a hottie though...:blush:



KellyC75 said:


> Please take a look at my thread & poll lovely Ladies :kiss:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html

I voted :pink: 

How was everyone's Monday? I felt icky n slept everytime Mackenzie did. Now I'm completely void of energy...weird how that happens. Oh well...tomorrow is a new day and I plan to start it early to catch up on everything I didn't do today.


----------



## pixie23

Just finished what should be the last class for my degree! All I need are elective credits but I'm planning on just doing some clep tests for those since they'll be cheaper than actually taking classes.


----------



## pichi

would someone like to look at my chart and see what they think? 

my chart


----------



## pixie23

wish I could help hun, but I don't really know anything about charting


----------



## anniepie

Congrats on your last class Pixie-great feeling!

Pichi...beautiful chart there...and is that the start of a triphasic pattern??? Looking very positive...when you gonna test???


----------



## pichi

well, i tested yesterday purely because i had one in my drawer left over from my mental last month - and it was a bfn obviously. i'm not expecting to be pregnant if i'm honest. it's just fun to guess haha

if i'm late then i'll obviously test - due on the 17th


----------



## anniepie

You're not trying yet are you? Is there any possible you could be? Still fairly early to test, so yup, good idea to wait until you're late... Good luck!


----------



## pichi

yeah we're kinda NTNP till November type thing. there is a possibility but i'm not getting excited or anything


----------



## anniepie

OK, I'm symptom spotting like hell despite trying really hard not to. Last night I had the worst headache (not unusual for me), and ended up going to my dance class anyway- on the way home I was so nauseous and kept retching. I honestly felt so sick. This morning I still feel really nauseous, especially when I get up. My BB's are getting more tender (though I get this anyway on the run up to AF), and I've been getting some small AF-like cramps- I normally get these just the day AF shows, but when I was pg before, AF cramps for days was the main thing (along with really painful BBs) that made me test...

I'm sure the nausea is just due to my bad headache, the BBs just due to post-O, and the cramps all in my head...


----------



## pichi

I remember cramps were the main thing for me when i was pregnant first time round too. That and tender nipples :haha:


----------



## anniepie

pichi said:


> I remember cramps were the main thing for me when i was pregnant first time round too. That and tender nipples :haha:

Oooh, yes, that reminds me, I didn't say my nipples were tingling this morning too and are definitely tender...


----------



## pichi

Yeah I'm in the same boat Hun. I'm doubtful on this cycle though tbh


----------



## anniepie

I've really mixed feelings about this cycle for me, to be honest- my temps have been rubbish, and part of me is even unsure if I actually ovulated (typical, first cycle TTC and its the first one off BCP which screws up and is anovulatory!?). I look at my chart and get so downhearted. BUT...I have a potential shift, and loads of EWCM before, and lots of well timed BD while on hols... so possible...


----------



## pichi

nah i would definitely say you've ovulated. coming off the pill and getting a 'real' af sometimes takes ages. i think i was a 39 day cycle!


----------



## anniepie

My first 5 cycles were perfect- a little long, but well within the normal cycle length. This cycle, though, my post O temps have been way low for me (except one high one) and fairly erratic. Guess the travel doesn't help (although same time zone)- they say flights and stuff can muck up your temping, I think...


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry I haven't been around much but i do miss you guys. It's just that bnb makes my brooding 100x worse so I've had to limit myself. It seems to be helping because I haven't POAS recently and I'm not obsessively compulsively checking Ovuview.

We are really enjoying the beach. I'm actually enjoying it more now that I'm not drinking, go figure.


----------



## babynewbie

HM :hugs: glad your having a nice time x


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Glad you're having a nice time HM - I wondered where you'd been :)

I'm out this month - AF arrived yesterday evening....onto next month now :D

xx


----------



## KellyC75

Just popping by with...... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> Just popping by with...... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Let's just go ahead and make that x2! More dust can't hurt, right? :winkwink:

I can't wait for some more of you to get your BFPs so that I fit in again around here. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Don't be silly, of course you still fit in around here. We need our ladies w/ BFP's to give us hope! :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb u always fit in like HK said u r giving us insperation


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks for the encouragement Preggo Accorns! :haha:

9DPO=:bfn: :growlmad:

I know it's still early, but I kind of already feel out. My nipples aren't tender, and I'm getting AF symptoms like acne, bitchiness, and cramps.

Still holding out hope.


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, babyb, you are the one that reminds us that some of us can (and will) get our :bfp: on the first try! :flower: 

mouse, that's really early to test. Yes, I know you CAN get a bfp at 9dpo... but it's not as common as I'd like to think it is. You're not out until the witch shows up!! :hugs:

HM, it's funny... I seem to enjoy things A LOT more now that I don't really drink anymore. Or smoke. Hmmm... go figure being a responisble adult would feel good. :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA I have been so busy shopping for clothes for our holiday and have been getting everything ready to go, but I have been checking in just to catch up on whats happening. Well the :witch: has done her dash this month only had her for 4 days but have had brown spotting for the last 3 days, very odd. Hubby was very excited that I got AF as he is excited about the next one as it will be out TTC cycle..:wohoo: I am so happy that he is on board, I think it makes it more exciting when they are into TTC.

I am starting to get nervous about TTC as I always have the worry about having another M/C, but on the other hand I am excited.

babyb54 - Your little bean is so cute, and we need you here for your inspiration.

Kelly - Great to see you little bean doing well, I voted for a :blue:

Hm - Glad to see you are having a great time :hugs:

Macks - Great to see you are doing well with no drinking or smoking. I don't smoke but I do have a glass of :wine: every now and then..:lol:

:dust: to everyone

I am having a day at home today doing the :laundry::hangwashing::dishes: and cleaning the house all ready to go.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well this week! I've had a pretty crappy week. :cry: Feeling very emotional and down. (more in my journal)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well this week! I've had a pretty crappy week. :cry: Feeling very emotional and down. (more in my journal)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

sorry hun hope u feel better soon.
miss redknob glad to see ya back .. ya tomorro i get to do my house work lol yay.. lol


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Don't be silly, of course you still fit in around here. We need our ladies w/ BFP's to give us hope! :flower:

:friends: :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Sweetpea. I have just been so flat out with work and getting everything organise for our holiday I haven't had time to reply to anything. Nice to be back with you girls..:)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Could everyone share their favourite 80s songs? Write them in my journal if you don't mind?! Checking how many 80s songs I need to download!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately. I HAVE been keeping up....just trying to limit myself so I don't get too broody! I love seeing the preggos on here! You guys help the rest of us see the light at the end of the tunnel! 

Exciting news...positive OPK today! :happydance:(Nothing quite so satisfying as when POAS results in excitement rather than dismay and impatience!) And we've DTD the last 3 nights! 2 or 3 nights to go...then it's 2ww time. Then all my crazy will be back. :wacko:

Sorry for a repeat question if any of you read my journal...but can I just ask if you guys usually get a positive OPK the same amount of time before OV each month? or does it vary?


----------



## pichi

i really don't know what to think of this cycle -sigh- if the temp falls tomorrow morning then i know AF is on her way - which i'm sure she is

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/pichi6


----------



## anniepie

Pichi...I still think your chart looks good-you're way above the coverline still. Even a dip tomorrow to some degree would be fine. you're still early to test too. Fxd and :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Sorry for a repeat question if any of you read my journal...but can I just ask if you guys usually get a positive OPK the same amount of time before OV each month? or does it vary?

I have the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and I have O'ed on different days for the past 4 cycles. As long as you are getting a positive OPK means you are ovulating, hope this helps..:thumbup:


----------



## pixie23

So I've been wondering if I'll be able to find a wide selection of yarn when I move to the UK - the good news is that if I can't find a great selection there that I can order as much as I want from RedHeart.com - it's my general go to yarn because it's generally inexpensive compared to other brands. And they ship internationally, to many different countries!

Edit: and Bernat does too! They have my fave baby yarns!


----------



## trgirl308

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately. I HAVE been keeping up....just trying to limit myself so I don't get too broody! I love seeing the preggos on here! You guys help the rest of us see the light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> Exciting news...positive OPK today! :happydance:(Nothing quite so satisfying as when POAS results in excitement rather than dismay and impatience!) And we've DTD the last 3 nights! 2 or 3 nights to go...then it's 2ww time. Then all my crazy will be back. :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for a repeat question if any of you read my journal...but can I just ask if you guys usually get a positive OPK the same amount of time before OV each month? or does it vary?

We are on the same cycle! Hope it works for both of us! Keep up the fun practice! :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Had a crazy day. Work stress and bfn stress. If I was smart, I'd just wait until I'm late. I actually made DH go and by an early detection test that was more expensive then I though it would be. It sounds stupid, but I now feel like it was a waste. Oh well. 

2 more days until the weekend! :hugs: everyone!


----------



## pixie23

When will you be late?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Mouse Chicky - hope it is just too early for you. When is the :witch: due?

TRGirl - sending lots of :dust: to you for this cycle.

Pixie - Good luck with the yarn. I will be in the UK on Wednesday if I see anything I'll let you know.

Decided to have a sicky today cause DH and I want to go out to dinner.:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> So I've been wondering if I'll be able to find a wide selection of yarn when I move to the UK - the good news is that if I can't find a great selection there that I can order as much as I want from RedHeart.com - it's my general go to yarn because it's generally inexpensive compared to other brands. And they ship internationally, to many different countries!
> 
> Edit: and Bernat does too! They have my fave baby yarns!


When are you making the move pixie? :shrug:


----------



## pichi

ah i think i'm out. my temp has dipped -sigh- oh wells


----------



## Miss Redknob

Pichi, your not out til AF shows...


----------



## pichi

i guess so - she's due either tomorrow or sat. i have a lower back pain and cramps - she's coming to get meeee


----------



## Miss Redknob

The lower back pains, I hate them so much. It has been the last few cycles that I have had them and they stay for days.


----------



## vaniilla

pichi said:


> i guess so - she's due either tomorrow or sat. i have a lower back pain and cramps - she's coming to get meeee

you never know! you could still be in :hugs:


----------



## pichi

ah i tested again this morn with a bfn so i am sure she's on her way. i'm not really disappointed because we're not actively trying but still - would have been nice


----------



## LaurGil

Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning 

Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears 

Xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

:happydance: LaurGil!!!! Go go get a FRER!! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

OMG LaurGil..congrats!!! :wohoo: How many dpo are you?


----------



## vaniilla

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning
> 
> Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears
> 
> Xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!!!! get a frer get a frer get a frer :haha:


----------



## babyb54

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning
> 
> Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears
> 
> Xxx

WOOO!! Congrats!! Can't wait to hear the results of your FRER!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:dance: :bunny: :happydance: :test:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay LaurGirl! Hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## KellyC75

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning
> 
> Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears
> 
> Xxx

:wohoo: Good luck, fingers crossed :dust: :yipee:


----------



## CheerCoach

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning
> 
> Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears
> 
> Xxx

:dance: congrats! I hope your pregnancy is a happy n healthy one :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats L... cant wait to hear the latest test... yayayay


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Laurgil!!!


----------



## pichi

congrats on the bfps :)

i am just waiting on AF now - getting tugging feeling on my left side? what's with that?


----------



## pixie23

KellyC75 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> So I've been wondering if I'll be able to find a wide selection of yarn when I move to the UK - the good news is that if I can't find a great selection there that I can order as much as I want from RedHeart.com - it's my general go to yarn because it's generally inexpensive compared to other brands. And they ship internationally, to many different countries!
> 
> Edit: and Bernat does too! They have my fave baby yarns!
> 
> 
> When are you making the move pixie? :shrug:Click to expand...

I should be there by the end of the month :happydance:

:hugs: Pichi, you're not out yet!

:happydance: LaurGil! Congrats!

:dust: to everyone trying!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning
> 
> Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears
> 
> Xxx

Yaaaay! Congrats! Hope FRER gives you a BFP too!! :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sounds promising Laurgil! ;) Congrats!

I'm not exactly sure when AF is due, but I'm thinking between Sunday and Tuesday; going by my O date. 

:hugs: pichi


----------



## babynewbie

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning
> 
> Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears
> 
> Xxx

Ohhh! :happydance: So excited to hear the result of the FRER!! :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

LaurGil said:


> Afternoon ladies i got two faint BFPS today soooo nervous going to go in to town and get a first response for the morning
> 
> Good luck to you all its not over until the witch appears
> 
> Xxx

Exciting! :happydance: Congrats!!! Keep us updated :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats LaurGil, can't waut to hear the news..:wohoo:


----------



## Mrs_T

Congrats LaurGirl! Hope the test in the morning confirms it! X


----------



## LaurGil

Thank you all for your lovely comments 

I got a double pack of first response and it is also showing a BFP line still faint but there im shocked,nervous and excited all rolled in to one going to test again in the morning 

Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

LaurGil said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments
> 
> I got a double pack of first response and it is also showing a BFP line still faint but there im shocked,nervous and excited all rolled in to one going to test again in the morning
> 
> Xxx

Happy & Healthy 9 Months..:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Sooooo excited for you! :dust: for a sticky bean!


----------



## Andielina

LaurGil said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments
> 
> I got a double pack of first response and it is also showing a BFP line still faint but there im shocked,nervous and excited all rolled in to one going to test again in the morning
> 
> Xxx

Hooray!!! Fx that the line gets darker and that lil bean settles right on in. :) Congratulations!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I read some encouraging news on countdowntopregnancy.com. Using a calculator, based on my last cycle and this cycle o day, I shouldn't be due until next Wednesday, meaning I needn't bother testing until at least Sunday. Not that I'll wait :haha:, but at least I know for sure that I'm not out on 11DPO.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good Luck MC..:hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Fx mouse_chicky!

:dust:


----------



## babynewbie

LaurGil said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments
> 
> I got a double pack of first response and it is also showing a BFP line still faint but there im shocked,nervous and excited all rolled in to one going to test again in the morning
> 
> Xxx

:yipee: Congrats hun!! Fingers crossed its a lovely healthy sticky bean :D


----------



## anniepie

GL mouse_chicky

I'm so itching to POAS!!! My symptoms are looking good, but could be in my mind... My temps are trading me-up then down...but the downs may be due to "open mouth syndrome"!! So determined to wait until at least sundat-when AF is due and 11dpo!!

OH told our neighbour who has a LO last night we've just started TTC!! We get on well with them but don't know them that well!! I didn't know what to say or anything. was feeling "you shouldn't tell people that!!" Turns out they're trying for #2 too, so could be cool...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

anniepie said:


> GL mouse_chicky
> 
> I'm so itching to POAS!!! My symptoms are looking good, but could be in my mind... My temps are trading me-up then down...but the downs may be due to "open mouth syndrome"!! So determined to wait until at least sundat-when AF is due and 11dpo!!
> 
> OH told our neighbour who has a LO last night we've just started TTC!! We get on well with them but don't know them that well!! I didn't know what to say or anything. was feeling "you shouldn't tell people that!!" Turns out they're trying for #2 too, so could be cool...

that sounds exciting.... may have someone to chat with now.


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> GL mouse_chicky
> 
> I'm so itching to POAS!!! My symptoms are looking good, but could be in my mind... My temps are trading me-up then down...but the downs may be due to "open mouth syndrome"!! So determined to wait until at least sundat-when AF is due and 11dpo!!
> 
> OH told our neighbour who has a LO last night we've just started TTC!! We get on well with them but don't know them that well!! I didn't know what to say or anything. was feeling "you shouldn't tell people that!!" Turns out they're trying for #2 too, so could be cool...

I've got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Sunday is alomst here Annie! Only a couple more days to go!


----------



## pixie23

I guess I've had too much time to think because TTC fears are swimming in my head again. I am most concerned that my cycles are so long at 37 days and that AF is so short, consisting of about a day of spotting, a day or two of light flow, and then another day of spotting. I realistically only have a day or two of light flow per cycle. Are any of the other AA cycles similar to this? - It makes me worry that my endometrium lining is too thin.


----------



## babyb54

pixie23 said:


> I guess I've had too much time to think because TTC fears are swimming in my head again. I am most concerned that my cycles are so long at 37 days and that AF is so short, consisting of about a day of spotting, a day or two of light flow, and then another day of spotting. I realistically only have a day or two of light flow per cycle. Are any of the other AA cycles similar to this? - It makes me worry that my endometrium lining is too thin.

My AF is always 4 days.. but really only 1 day of medium flow, 1 day light, and two days of SUPER light spotting. I was worried, too.. but I read lots of reassuring things online about as long as it's normal for you, then it's fine.. and obviously I didn't have any problem falling pregnant, sooo. :thumbup:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

almost there girly. im actually doing good so far not thinking of poas at all lately i would have already poas like 3x lol.

good luck chicka hope its your month!!!


----------



## trgirl308

babyb54 said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I've had too much time to think because TTC fears are swimming in my head again. I am most concerned that my cycles are so long at 37 days and that AF is so short, consisting of about a day of spotting, a day or two of light flow, and then another day of spotting. I realistically only have a day or two of light flow per cycle. Are any of the other AA cycles similar to this? - It makes me worry that my endometrium lining is too thin.
> 
> My AF is always 4 days.. but really only 1 day of medium flow, 1 day light, and two days of SUPER light spotting. I was worried, too.. but I read lots of reassuring things online about as long as it's normal for you, then it's fine.. and obviously I didn't have any problem falling pregnant, sooo. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agreed. My cycles are 4 days also, 1 day of heavy bleeding and then 3 days very light, so I wouldn't worry too much as long as you are consistent with yourself. :dust:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks ladies! Your responses are reassuring.


----------



## pichi

Well temp has dropped for me ladies so it'll be a bfn for us this month


----------



## Miss Redknob

:hugs:


----------



## pixie23

:hug: Pichi


----------



## Somersetlass

i had bleedin for 4 days heaving for 2 days then really light.
good luck girls :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Pixie - When I was on the BCP my period went for 7days. Now that I am off it I have a 4-5 day cycle, 1st day spotting, 2nd day heavy and the 2 or 3 days of light/spotting. It also isn't uncommon to ovulate early, I got a peak on my fertility monitor today so I will O tomorrow - CD11. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mrs_T

Morning ladies! I've just woken from a 14 hour sleep!! would love to think it's a sign of pregnancy but pretty sure it's due to 2 manic weeks bu work! 

Pixie, I'm with the others! if 't's normal for u then it should be fine! CHeer coach sorry to hear bout the temp drop!


----------



## babynewbie

Mrs T lucky you wish i could sleep for 14 hours! :sleep:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i know right im lucky if i get 5hours of sleep.


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies!

I weakened this morning and tested...BFN but that's ok. I hung on until a day before AF was due, but I know its still early as I've a 10 day LP. temp stayed high this morning and it always drops the day before AF comes, so thats positive. I actually feel better for testing despite the BFN...at least I think I'll now be able to hold out until 14dpo to test again which is more likely to be accurate...assuming AF doesn't show before...!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs_T said:


> Morning ladies! I've just woken from a 14 hour sleep!! would love to think it's a sign of pregnancy but pretty sure it's due to 2 manic weeks bu work!

I actually had two nights like that this week while on vacation! Usually I sleep 7-8 hours but I couldn't believe how I slept 12 hours twice this week.

We must've needed it!


----------



## hakunamatata

anniepie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I weakened this morning and tested...BFN but that's ok. I hung on until a day before AF was due, but I know its still early as I've a 10 day LP. temp stayed high this morning and it always drops the day before AF comes, so thats positive. I actually feel better for testing despite the BFN...at least I think I'll now be able to hold out until 14dpo to test again which is more likely to be accurate...assuming AF doesn't show before...!!

Good luck sweetie!!



Sw33tp3a said:


> i know right im lucky if i get 5hours of sleep.

Why so little? Because of the kids?



pichi said:


> Well temp has dropped for me ladies so it'll be a bfn for us this month

It ain't over til AF arrives! :thumbup:



trgirl308 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I've had too much time to think because TTC fears are swimming in my head again. I am most concerned that my cycles are so long at 37 days and that AF is so short, consisting of about a day of spotting, a day or two of light flow, and then another day of spotting. I realistically only have a day or two of light flow per cycle. Are any of the other AA cycles similar to this? - It makes me worry that my endometrium lining is too thin.
> 
> My AF is always 4 days.. but really only 1 day of medium flow, 1 day light, and two days of SUPER light spotting. I was worried, too.. but I read lots of reassuring things online about as long as it's normal for you, then it's fine.. and obviously I didn't have any problem falling pregnant, sooo. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. My cycles are 4 days also, 1 day of heavy bleeding and then 3 days very light, so I wouldn't worry too much as long as you are consistent with yourself. :dust:Click to expand...

Same here, 1 day of heavy, 2-3 days of light.


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> I read some encouraging news on countdowntopregnancy.com. Using a calculator, based on my last cycle and this cycle o day, I shouldn't be due until next Wednesday, meaning I needn't bother testing until at least Sunday. Not that I'll wait :haha:, but at least I know for sure that I'm not out on 11DPO.

Good luck sweetie!!


----------



## music81

good luck pichi, mouse_chicky and annie pie!....hope you get your BFPs!!

congrats laurgil!!!.....hope you got a darker bfp line!

good luck to anyone ttc this month!!

we're currently dtd....cd14 today, we been dtd from cd12, will prob do til cd15....what days do you all dtd?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday!

Good luck to all testing in the next few days! :)

AFM, perfectly content. Another BFN 13DPO, but I'm not discouraged. DH and I are talking about trying just 1 more month if this isn't our month. I thought he'd be completely against it, but he actually was asking me it was ok for me to drink when I get my AF if we were going to try again. (Our plan was to allow me a few bubbles as some kind of consolation for having to wait a few more years.) I assured him it'd be fine, smiling to myself as he walked away.

Jealous of the mega sleep hrs, you guys. :haha: I'm like sweetpea; 4-5 hrs during the week due to work. But this morning my lovely princess didn't get up until 5:30 and then slept for 3 more hrs, after which DH got up with her, giving me 2 more hrs of sleep. I felt like I was in college again. Then he went back to bed, and has yet to immerge. I love my family.:cloud9:


----------



## pichi

hmm, temp dipped but no AF yet... i think she'll start tomorrow. on a plus side my LP was 12 this cycle :)


----------



## KellyC75

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/740004-flavour.html


----------



## mouse_chicky

OMG! Congrats on a beautiful pink bundle of joy coming your way!


----------



## music81

congratulations!!...hooray a lovely little girl!.....im sure i'd have been equally pleased for you if you were having a boy!.....were you hoping for a partic gender before you found out?


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/740004-flavour.html

Congrats on team pink hun :hugs: the ring divination was right! :haha:


----------



## Somersetlass

Congratulations Kelly on your pink little bundle of joy girls are wounderful


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks my lovely Ladies :flower:

I was hoping for a Girl, so my daughter has a Sister :cloud9: 

Yey ~ For the ring test....Wow, that seems so long ago now! :haha:


----------



## LaurGil

Aw Kelly wonderful news pink pink & more pink :happydance:

What is the ring test ?

xXx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats kelly


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Woo hoo! Yay for team pink. What a blessing to have 2 boys and 2 girls! :yipee:


----------



## CheerCoach

KellyC75 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/740004-flavour.html

Yay for a princess :) Congrats :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Woo hoo! Yay for team pink. What a blessing to have 2 boys and 2 girls! :yipee:

Yes, a real blessing :cloud9:



LaurGil said:


> Aw Kelly wonderful news pink pink & more pink :happydance:
> 
> What is the ring test ?
> 
> xXx

Ahh, the ring test, its something Vannilla wrote about a while back on this thread, hopefully she can explain, as ive forgotton the 'rules' :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

LaurGil said:


> Aw Kelly wonderful news pink pink & more pink :happydance:
> 
> What is the ring test ?
> 
> xXx

its a pregnancy predictor thingy that you you make at home luckily here's the link to the thread https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/630482-future-baby-predictions-tried-tested.html

on the bit where it says "then wait for it to stop" for some reason this is quite important to because if you don't wait for some reasons the results go a bit crazy. 

:flower:


----------



## LaurGil

Thanks Vani 

My results 

Boy - which i have 

Then it stopped

Girl & boy without stopping what does that mean ? 

Also the strangest thing happened to me a day or so before i got my BFP my son started to talking about getting baby now there had been no mention of this to him and he said to me mummy our baby is in a little bubble in your tummy he also said when i asked him o really is it a boy or a girl he said a boy and a girl o now im freaked out after the ring test haha 

Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> Thanks my lovely Ladies :flower:
> 
> I was hoping for a Girl, so my daughter has a Sister :cloud9:
> 
> Yey ~ For the ring test....Wow, that seems so long ago now! :haha:

I totally called pink!! I win! :rofl:

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## music81

laurgil, that's strange about your son talking about babies, has anyone close to you had a baby, or has he seen any pregnant ladies recently?....maybe you're gonna have twins, which is why the ring didnt stop!!!.............i cant remember my ring results, ill have to try it again!


----------



## Mrs_T

Laurgirl, that is rather freaky! Perhaps u have a psychic child and two buns in the oven!


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/740004-flavour.html

Yay! :happydance: :cloud9: I guessed a girl :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Just did that needle thing, and got boy, girl, boy, boy :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Well we BD yesterday and the day before, going to again tonight. Positive OPK yesterday, plus twinges of Ov pain in lower right abdomen. Trying to be calm and patient......


----------



## trgirl308

Sounds promising HM! Fx for you. :dust:


----------



## LaurGil

It was completely out of the blue there has been no talk of babies round him or anything for him to say that & the ring test to be the same it is prob just a fluke but it freaked me out slightly lets hope they are both wrong i dont think i could cope with twins 

Xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow, that would freak me out LaurGil. I'm like you though---one baby at a time please. :rofl:

HM, hope your 2WW flies by!


----------



## pixie23

I'm writing from England now ladies! It quite chilly compared to what I'm used to so I am sitting in front of the fireplace enjoying the warmth.

LaurGil -I'll be excited to hear about your first scan results. Maybe there'll be two baby heart beats. I totally agree though, twins would be very overwhelming.

Yesterday DH and I walked down town and went into a maternity store and we talked about babies for a while :cloud9:
We looked at the strollers and saw a few doubles and discussed how crazy it would be to have multiples and what that would mean for us - which was nice because our chances of multiples are so high it was wonderful to know his thoughts on it.
I am already loving it so much here, I already know that I'll be terribly sad when we have to go back to the US.


----------



## babynewbie

Pixie yay for being in England! It is pretty chilly over here though, we have like 2 days of pure hot summer then it goes again :haha:


Ladies im a smidge confused, i got my positive OPK on thursday night, so when do you think i actually ovulated? Some places ive read you O 12-24 hours after a positive and ive also heard that you O 36 hours after a positive? :wacko: I dont know if i Ovulated on friday making me 3DPO today or saturday or sunday? Making me 1/2DPO :shrug:

What do you think??


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG, I have just come home from my mums and my DH is sick and has just told me that he has been taking my Elevit, yes you heard me ELEVIT my pregnancy vitamins. He said he didn't want to go to the chemist so he is just taking them...:rofl:

Congrats Kelly..:hugs:

Good Luck HM, hope the next 2weeks goes quick for you..:coffee:


----------



## anniepie

Welcome to England Pixie...wrap up warm...the temps are just dropping...

Miss Redknob- funny about your OH taking your vits...hope he feels better soon, though. Ask him if he wants to POAS too :rofl:

Looking like I'm out this month...temp dipped this morning and I've seen some blood...not much yet, but it's there. Although this is unusual for me, I'm under no illusions that it's just bleeding in early pregnancy... I'm likely out this next month too, before it even starts. OH will be away on business when I'm likely to be fertile :(


----------



## babynewbie

:rofl: at Miss Rednobs OH! thats the sort of sill thing my OH would do :haha:

:hugs: anniepie :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

DH is so funny.

Anniepie :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks babienewbie. I'm actually feeling OK about the result, although slightly disappointed (and disappointed I might have to wait an extra month)...I just wish my body would behave. Just been to loo and not much blood- I'm usually fairly heavy straight off (use Super tampons day one) and don't get spotting to start with... I'm still sure I'm out though...


----------



## pichi

try being up in scotland! it's freezing here haha!

babynewbie: i always found that i OV'd the day AFTER my las OPK (i used to get 2 days +) so, to be on the safe side say you are 2dpo :)

the witch got me :( so we shall see if anything happens this cycle


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry pichi, on to the next one! Annie, not out yet! :hugs:

Pixie, glad to hear you made it safely! When are you supposed to move back to the US?

It is Monday, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## anniepie

I'm def out- she's here...


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:hugs: hopefully next cycle will be your bfp!


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: annie :hugs: 

I can't quite get my head around the fact that today is 1dpo and I actually might have done it. We might have done everything right to get pregnant this cycle. I'm excited and scared and nervous and trying NOT to obsess. :wacko:


----------



## pixie23

Redknob- that made me laugh, too funny! I hope he gets to feeling better soon.

trgirl - we should be here for 3 years, but we're hoping that we may be able to stay longer.

:dust: to all!


----------



## Somersetlass

Welcome to england pixi it has ben bit chilly here i live in the south west :flower:

Redknob:~ pmsl at your dh :rofl:

Anniepie :~ Sorry to hear AF got you fc for next month :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs: annie :hugs:
> 
> I can't quite get my head around the fact that today is 1dpo and I actually might have done it. We might have done everything right to get pregnant this cycle. I'm excited and scared and nervous and trying NOT to obsess. :wacko:

MM- At least we can obsess together! :thumbup:

Annie - hope it isn't AF and that it might still be your month! :hugs:

Miss Redknob - lol @ your hubby!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck in England Pixie!!

Why are all the cool kids there? I want to go!!


----------



## anniepie

Thanks ladies. its definitely AF (though light) and next (this!) month is almost definitely out too as OH will be in China when I'll likely be fertile. Will possibly be in with a small chance if I have a stupid 38 day cycle again and O on cd 27 again, or if I O on cd16 which happened once before I will have a chance...otherwise I'm out...


----------



## LaurGil

miss redknob i laughed out loud at your poor husband he must of been really sick

Welcome to the uk pixie it is always chilly invest in some winter wollies 

Sorry to hear about AF anniepie it so disappointing :(

Throwing lots of :dust: at Mackmomma & HM 

Xxx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I've been doing OPK's since the first day of no AF this cycle... CD8... today is CD22 and still nothing close to a positive. The faintest lines were barely noticeable! I don't think I o'd but I know for some women the OPK's just don't work and I could have just missed my surge too? I call the dr this morning and asked for a progesterone level to be drawn (generally done 7dpo) and they did that this morning. I should know the results in a couple of days to determine if I've likely ovulated. If not I should be able to start the Provera and bump up the next cycle... if I did O then I'm somewhere in the middle of a TWW. :shrug:

:dust: to all and let's get some more :bfp:'s this month!!!! :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:hugs: annipie :hugs: and :hugs: to those who also got there AF Fx'd for next cycles.

im having odd symptoms this cycle. i havent poas at all this cycle. :)
last few cycles i have had the white cm after 3-4 dpo until AF this cycle I have had clear watery cm and i am 10 dpo. due for AF on wednesday 23rd. and i also havent had any cramping or period a few days befor type symptoms. i find it odd. hope its for a good reason but i dought i could by this cycle sence my DH and i only BD 2 x during O time. hmmm


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck sweetpea!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well now I'm really confused... I just got my new OPK's in the mail (Wondfo). I decided to give them a shot and compare them to the Early-Pregancy-Test.com one's I've been using. It's CD 22 btw. I had stark white- to very little color extremely faint lines all month. I only held my pee for 2 hrs this time (shortest ever have) and dipped both OPK's. There is absolutely nothing on the one's I've been using... stark white! But the Wondfo is half as dark as the control line instantly! I realize that's not a positive but what if my darkest (still faint) old OPK would have been a positive on the Wondfo. Grrr... can't wait until Wednesday to find out if I O'd this month! 

Next cycle I'm going to use up the rest of the old ones and compare them to the Wondfo just for curiosity. I've read that some women never got positives on the Early-Preg ones but did on the Wondfo. Maybe that will be me. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi ladies!

Mrs Redknob, that's funny about ur OH! 

Pixie, welcome to England!

BAbymaybe i think u might be right about the opks!

Annie, sorry to hear ur out this month. 

Af is due tomo for me and I'm pretty sure she's on her way. Don't tend to get many pre af symptoms but often get a little bloated and the odd spot, had both in the last few days! Not bothered as we haven't had a full cycle trying yet.


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well now I'm really confused... I just got my new OPK's in the mail (Wondfo). I decided to give them a shot and compare them to the Early-Pregancy-Test.com one's I've been using. It's CD 22 btw. I had stark white- to very little color extremely faint lines all month. I only held my pee for 2 hrs this time (shortest ever have) and dipped both OPK's. There is absolutely nothing on the one's I've been using... stark white! But the Wondfo is half as dark as the control line instantly! I realize that's not a positive but what if my darkest (still faint) old OPK would have been a positive on the Wondfo. Grrr... can't wait until Wednesday to find out if I O'd this month!
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to use up the rest of the old ones and compare them to the Wondfo just for curiosity. I've read that some women never got positives on the Early-Preg ones but did on the Wondfo. Maybe that will be me. :shrug:


I've been using the Wondfo ones, and they've been reliable for 2 months in a row now. I've kept all mine from this month, I'll post a pic when I get home so you can see what they should look like. FWIW, I never held my pee or anything, I just tried to do one in the morning/at lunch, and then one in the afternoon/when I got home from work.

I'm sorry your OPKs are frustrating you! Probably a good idea to get a progesterone test anyway, just to confirm.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi lovely ladies.

Sorry about AF Anniepie and pichi. :hugs:

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


Well, that's it for me. I'm out for good. AF is here, and this was our only chance. DH and I talked a long time and decided it was best to wait at least a year to try again in concordonance with the school year and given added thought to logic, to give my body more time to heal from the first c-section. I do feel like I honored my body and family by trying this one month. It's still a letdown though, since I've been preparing for months for just one chance. Stopped bc, started prenatals, and in May, I started a little thread looking for autumn wtt buddies which quickly evolved into the Autumn Accorns.
I love you girls and to be honest, I'll probably hang around as a cheerleader because I feel so close to everyone. (And I don't have that many real friends. :rofl:) I can't wait to hear about everyone's bfps. :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: We love you too, MC. :hugs: You better stick around! We'll hunt you down if you don't. :gun: :rofl:


----------



## Somersetlass

mouse_chicky i'm sorry to hear the witch got you hun wish all the best good luck for the future.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## LaurGil

Aw mousey im so sorry to hear things didnt work out as you would of liked to after all your hard planning

I wish you all the luck in the world for when you start to TTC again 

I didnt realise it was you who had first started this wonderful group 

Thank you I have met some lovely ladies 

As for not having many real friends go to the front page & read those 46 names !! 

:hugs2:


----------



## Miss Redknob

anniepie said:


> I'm def out- she's here...

:hugs: hope next month you get your BFP..



MackMomma8 said:


> I can't quite get my head around the fact that today is 1dpo and I actually might have done it. We might have done everything right to get pregnant this cycle. I'm excited and scared and nervous and trying NOT to obsess. :wacko:

Sending lots of :dust: your way..



BabyMaybe917 said:


> I've been doing OPK's since the first day of no AF this cycle... CD8... today is CD22 and still nothing close to a positive. The faintest lines were barely noticeable! I don't think I o'd but I know for some women the OPK's just don't work and I could have just missed my surge too? I call the dr this morning and asked for a progesterone level to be drawn (generally done 7dpo) and they did that this morning. I should know the results in a couple of days to determine if I've likely ovulated. If not I should be able to start the Provera and bump up the next cycle... if I did O then I'm somewhere in the middle of a TWW. :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to all and let's get some more :bfp:'s this month!!!! :spermy: :spermy:

Hope your results show that you O'ed and that a BFP is around the corner for you..:baby:



Sw33tp3a said:


> im having odd symptoms this cycle. i havent poas at all this cycle. :)
> last few cycles i have had the white cm after 3-4 dpo until AF this cycle I have had clear watery cm and i am 10 dpo. due for AF on wednesday 23rd. and i also havent had any cramping or period a few days befor type symptoms. i find it odd. hope its for a good reason but i dought i could by this cycle sence my DH and i only BD 2 x during O time. hmmm

Hope it's a BFP for you. :test: :test:



BabyMaybe917 said:


> Well now I'm really confused... I just got my new OPK's in the mail (Wondfo). I decided to give them a shot and compare them to the Early-Pregancy-Test.com one's I've been using. It's CD 22 btw. I had stark white- to very little color extremely faint lines all month. I only held my pee for 2 hrs this time (shortest ever have) and dipped both OPK's. There is absolutely nothing on the one's I've been using... stark white! But the Wondfo is half as dark as the control line instantly! I realize that's not a positive but what if my darkest (still faint) old OPK would have been a positive on the Wondfo. Grrr... can't wait until Wednesday to find out if I O'd this month!
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to use up the rest of the old ones and compare them to the Wondfo just for curiosity. I've read that some women never got positives on the Early-Preg ones but did on the Wondfo. Maybe that will be me. :shrug:

Good luck with the OPK's. I use to use IC OPK's but they were all over the place. I now use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and it is great.



Mrs_T said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Mrs Redknob, that's funny about ur OH!
> 
> Af is due tomo for me and I'm pretty sure she's on her way. Don't tend to get many pre af symptoms but often get a little bloated and the odd spot, had both in the last few days! Not bothered as we haven't had a full cycle trying yet.

He is so funny, I am going to get him his own hits today..:haha:

Hope AF stays away for you..



mouse_chicky said:


> Well, that's it for me. I'm out for good. AF is here, and this was our only chance. DH and I talked a long time and decided it was best to wait at least a year to try again in concordonance with the school year and given added thought to logic, to give my body more time to heal from the first c-section. I do feel like I honored my body and family by trying this one month. It's still a letdown though, since I've been preparing for months for just one chance. Stopped bc, started prenatals, and in May, I started a little thread looking for autumn wtt buddies which quickly evolved into the Autumn Accorns.
> I love you girls and to be honest, I'll probably hang around as a cheerleader because I feel so close to everyone. (And I don't have that many real friends. :rofl:) I can't wait to hear about everyone's bfps. :dust:

:hugs: sorry that AF shows up. Hope the next year goes really quick for you and you will be TTC in no time.


Well I'm off, have to take DH to the doctors still feeling crappy and we are flying out tomorrow, hoping they can give him something.


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry Annie and Mouse chicky, but definitely don't leave us! We have become so much more than just a wtt-ttc group!

Good luck MM. :dust:

I am 5dpo... not feeling super positive, but hey, I will probably still poas...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

trygirl is right i feel we have turned in to much more than a ttc group we have become online friends, that are here to talk about anything. proubly more open than if we were to be in person especially to someone we never met. and yet it roles write out our tongs/fingers and we open up. i will miss any of u if u left. mouse chicky dont go even if u stop ttcing fo a will.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

MackMomma8 said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Well now I'm really confused... I just got my new OPK's in the mail (Wondfo). I decided to give them a shot and compare them to the Early-Pregancy-Test.com one's I've been using. It's CD 22 btw. I had stark white- to very little color extremely faint lines all month. I only held my pee for 2 hrs this time (shortest ever have) and dipped both OPK's. There is absolutely nothing on the one's I've been using... stark white! But the Wondfo is half as dark as the control line instantly! I realize that's not a positive but what if my darkest (still faint) old OPK would have been a positive on the Wondfo. Grrr... can't wait until Wednesday to find out if I O'd this month!
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to use up the rest of the old ones and compare them to the Wondfo just for curiosity. I've read that some women never got positives on the Early-Preg ones but did on the Wondfo. Maybe that will be me. :shrug:
> 
> 
> I've been using the Wondfo ones, and they've been reliable for 2 months in a row now. I've kept all mine from this month, I'll post a pic when I get home so you can see what they should look like. FWIW, I never held my pee or anything, I just tried to do one in the morning/at lunch, and then one in the afternoon/when I got home from work.
> 
> I'm sorry your OPKs are frustrating you! Probably a good idea to get a progesterone test anyway, just to confirm.Click to expand...

Thanks MM. I'm going to keep testing until I get the progesterone results. I would very much appreciate the pics! I've just tested again and this time the old ones were stark white again and the Wondfo was darker than this afternoons. :shrug: I just don't know which ones to believe! I've read good things about both. :shrug:

I did a search on FF and found that one woman got a :bfp: after taking Femara and not O'ing until CD 24! So perhaps I shouldn't give up on O'ing yet? It's so confusing I wish I had clockworck cycles. :dohh: 

As a positive note.... I will get this all figured out and next cycle I will start with just a bit more knowledge than this one!


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi lovely ladies.
> 
> Sorry about AF Anniepie and pichi. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting.
> 
> 
> Well, that's it for me. I'm out for good. AF is here, and this was our only chance. DH and I talked a long time and decided it was best to wait at least a year to try again in concordonance with the school year and given added thought to logic, to give my body more time to heal from the first c-section. I do feel like I honored my body and family by trying this one month. It's still a letdown though, since I've been preparing for months for just one chance. Stopped bc, started prenatals, and in May, I started a little thread looking for autumn wtt buddies which quickly evolved into the Autumn Accorns.
> I love you girls and to be honest, I'll probably hang around as a cheerleader because I feel so close to everyone. (And I don't have that many real friends. :rofl:) I can't wait to hear about everyone's bfps. :dust:

Oh noez!!!

:cry:

One month is such a tiny window to try, you sure you're set on waiting again?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yeah, it was a hard decision, although we considered trying one more month. Originally I was banking on 2 cycles (August/Sept) but my long cycles had other plans. Crazy to put all my eggs in one basket, huh? No pun intented. :haha: Already I'm wavering on the year thing. Maybe 7ish months . . .who knows.

:hugs: all around


----------



## hakunamatata

Well you can use this time to enjoy Kara thoroughly.

In the meantime, I'll be loving my doggie :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

So I got the invite to the baby shower, do I be a good friend and go or be a crappy friend and bail?


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi ladies...

I don't think my TTC journey is going to be continuing. I won't go into the details, they'll be in my journal if anyone is interested. I hope things will change and I'll be back, but for right now it's just too hard to be here. I hope that's understandable. 

I'm trying not to be down about it...I do have 3 beautiful and perfect daughters :)

I wish everyone the best luck and tons of baby dust...I sure hope things change and I rejoin you all soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

cheercoach we will miss you and wish u the best..


----------



## pixie23

We will miss you cheercoach, but know that you're always welcome to chat at anytime.

So many AF's and so many TWWs, best of luck to all ladies where ever you happen to be in your cycle!

I feel so relaxed about this cycle. I guess I'm just hoping to see two pink lines by Christmas so I'm being a little easier on myself, hoping I won't go crazy with each new cycle. I don't OPK or temp, so I don't know for sure, but I should be nearing O any day now. I'm keeping quite busy so I'm well distracted. I hope the next time I look at a calander it'll already be a week past O.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wishing you the best of luck CheerCoach..:hugs:

Pixie hope you get your BFP this cycle...


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I don't think my TTC journey is going to be continuing. I won't go into the details, they'll be in my journal if anyone is interested. I hope things will change and I'll be back, but for right now it's just too hard to be here. I hope that's understandable.
> 
> I'm trying not to be down about it...I do have 3 beautiful and perfect daughters :)
> 
> I wish everyone the best luck and tons of baby dust...I sure hope things change and I rejoin you all soon.
> 
> :hugs:

:hug: Will miss you ~ Wish you all the best  :hugs:


----------



## Somersetlass

hows everyone doing today ?


----------



## hakunamatata

hakunamatata said:


> So I got the invite to the baby shower, do I be a good friend and go or be a crappy friend and bail?

*bump*

Thanks in advance for replying.

We will miss you CC.


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So I got the invite to the baby shower, do I be a good friend and go or be a crappy friend and bail?
> 
> *bump*
> 
> Thanks in advance for replying.
> 
> We will miss you CC.Click to expand...

Did I miss some details? Who's pregnant and why are you invited to their baby shower? :shrug:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope everyone has a wounderful day


----------



## LaurGil

Sorry HM I didnt see your post 

Is there a reason why you wouldnt want to go hun

Xxx


----------



## babynewbie

mouse_chicky said:


> Hi lovely ladies.
> 
> Sorry about AF Anniepie and pichi. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting.
> 
> Well, that's it for me. I'm out for good. AF is here, and this was our only chance. DH and I talked a long time and decided it was best to wait at least a year to try again in concordonance with the school year and given added thought to logic, to give my body more time to heal from the first c-section. I do feel like I honored my body and family by trying this one month. It's still a letdown though, since I've been preparing for months for just one chance. Stopped bc, started prenatals, and in May, I started a little thread looking for autumn wtt buddies which quickly evolved into the Autumn Accorns.
> I love you girls and to be honest, I'll probably hang around as a cheerleader because I feel so close to everyone. (And I don't have that many real friends. :rofl:) I can't wait to hear about everyone's bfps. :dust:

ohh hun, we'll miss you! please stick around! :flower: :friends:




Sw33tp3a said:


> trygirl is right i feel we have turned in to much more than a ttc group we have become online friends, that are here to talk about anything. proubly more open than if we were to be in person especially to someone we never met. and yet it roles write out our tongs/fingers and we open up. i will miss any of u if u left. mouse chicky dont go even if u stop ttcing fo a will.

I have to echo this, its more than just a ttc group on here i actually love you all so much and am so glad your all here :kiss:




CheerCoach said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I don't think my TTC journey is going to be continuing. I won't go into the details, they'll be in my journal if anyone is interested. I hope things will change and I'll be back, but for right now it's just too hard to be here. I hope that's understandable.
> 
> I'm trying not to be down about it...I do have 3 beautiful and perfect daughters :)
> 
> I wish everyone the best luck and tons of baby dust...I sure hope things change and I rejoin you all soon.
> 
> :hugs:

:( im sorry hun, i hope things change and your DH comes around :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

hakunamatata said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> So I got the invite to the baby shower, do I be a good friend and go or be a crappy friend and bail?
> 
> *bump*
> 
> Thanks in advance for replying.
> 
> We will miss you CC.Click to expand...

Who is it hun and why dont you want to go? x


----------



## hakunamatata

This is the pregnant friend I told you guys about a while back who always says she wants to make plans but never ever follows through. I basically make all the effort. It's tiring. Though apparently I am allowed to come and bestow a gift.

If I were feeling great about our friendship I'd have almost no problem going, but as it is our friendship is pretty non-existent AND I'd have to watch her open all sorts of cute baby gifts and all that crap.

I should just let bygones be bygones but I don't think I should have to suffer through a shower of a "friend" when she's never there for anyone but herself (and this was pre-pregnancy too.)


----------



## hakunamatata

double post


----------



## babynewbie

Ah i see how your torn about going, if you really dont want to go then dont hun, seems a bit unfair that she doesnt want to input anything yet she wants you to go and get her a baby gift!


----------



## MackMomma8

:dohh: I remember now.... crazy preggo chick, right? :rofl:

I say don't go, but send a nice card with a maybe a small gift card inside saying you're "sorry" you couldn't make it. But in reality, you just didn't want to go but didn't want to look cheap, either. :haha:


----------



## LaurGil

I agree with Mackmomma then she cant say anything against you for not coming as you have sent a gift xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Yeah, I'm catty and underhanded like that. :rofl:


----------



## LaurGil

:haha: xxx


----------



## MackMomma8

BabyMaybe917 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Well now I'm really confused... I just got my new OPK's in the mail (Wondfo). I decided to give them a shot and compare them to the Early-Pregancy-Test.com one's I've been using. It's CD 22 btw. I had stark white- to very little color extremely faint lines all month. I only held my pee for 2 hrs this time (shortest ever have) and dipped both OPK's. There is absolutely nothing on the one's I've been using... stark white! But the Wondfo is half as dark as the control line instantly! I realize that's not a positive but what if my darkest (still faint) old OPK would have been a positive on the Wondfo. Grrr... can't wait until Wednesday to find out if I O'd this month!
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to use up the rest of the old ones and compare them to the Wondfo just for curiosity. I've read that some women never got positives on the Early-Preg ones but did on the Wondfo. Maybe that will be me. :shrug:
> 
> 
> I've been using the Wondfo ones, and they've been reliable for 2 months in a row now. I've kept all mine from this month, I'll post a pic when I get home so you can see what they should look like. FWIW, I never held my pee or anything, I just tried to do one in the morning/at lunch, and then one in the afternoon/when I got home from work.
> 
> I'm sorry your OPKs are frustrating you! Probably a good idea to get a progesterone test anyway, just to confirm.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MM. I'm going to keep testing until I get the progesterone results. I would very much appreciate the pics! I've just tested again and this time the old ones were stark white again and the Wondfo was darker than this afternoons. :shrug: I just don't know which ones to believe! I've read good things about both. :shrug:
> 
> I did a search on FF and found that one woman got a :bfp: after taking Femara and not O'ing until CD 24! So perhaps I shouldn't give up on O'ing yet? It's so confusing I wish I had clockworck cycles. :dohh:
> 
> As a positive note.... I will get this all figured out and next cycle I will start with just a bit more knowledge than this one!Click to expand...

Sorry it took me so long to get this up for ya! :hugs:

https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Private/027.jpg

CD14 night / CD15 morning were the same... both super dark, darker than the control! That made FF put my ov day at CD15, which makes me 2dpo today. :happydance: Only 10 more days until testing... FX'd!!! 

These are the Wondfo ones off Amazon. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah this same friend responded to my text that we were going to start to TTC with "LOL".

Seriously.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bentlee

Hi how's everyone doin? I'm so stressed out.. looking for a new job and can't find one. Don't want to be unemployed by the end of the month :( 

Hope y'all doin better!


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> Yeah this same friend responded to my text that we were going to start to TTC with "LOL".
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.

:gun:

FoooorGET her!


----------



## babyb54

I got my doppler in the mail yesterday, and was happily surprised to be able to find baby's heartbeat! :) :)

I recorded it: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/heartbeat-9w5d.wav

:cloud9: :cloud9:



So sorry to those who the witch got, and that aren't going to be trying anymore or not for a while now. :( HUGE :hugs: - I know that must be such a difficult decision. :(


:dust: to those in the 2ww.. as I said in Mack's journal, I feel like I'm in the 2ww again now, too. Haha! I just want you guys to get your BFPs SO badly!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thats so cool.... i got my sons on a key chain when you get your first heart bet heard at the office. very cool


HK- forget your friend she isnt a true friend if she isnt respectful of your feelings...


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> I got my doppler in the mail yesterday, and was happily surprised to be able to find baby's heartbeat! :) :)
> 
> I recorded it: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/heartbeat-9w5d.wav
> 
> :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to those who the witch got, and that aren't going to be trying anymore or not for a while now. :( HUGE :hugs: - I know that must be such a difficult decision. :(
> 
> 
> :dust: to those in the 2ww.. as I said in Mack's journal, I feel like I'm in the 2ww again now, too. Haha! I just want you guys to get your BFPs SO badly!!

Woah, did you get one of those at-home thingys? :shock: That's so cool!! How much was it? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## babyb54

Hehe "at-home thingys" lol! Yes, I did. I got the Sonoline B from eBay for $56. Such a magical sound... :cloud9:


----------



## Bentlee

babyb54 said:


> Hehe "at-home thingys" lol! Yes, I did. I got the Sonoline B from eBay for $56. Such a magical sound... :cloud9:

wow, that's amazing to listen to your baby's heartbeat. thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I want one!!


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> I got my doppler in the mail yesterday, and was happily surprised to be able to find baby's heartbeat! :) :)
> 
> I recorded it: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/heartbeat-9w5d.wav
> 
> :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to those who the witch got, and that aren't going to be trying anymore or not for a while now. :( HUGE :hugs: - I know that must be such a difficult decision. :(
> 
> 
> :dust: to those in the 2ww.. as I said in Mack's journal, I feel like I'm in the 2ww again now, too. Haha! I just want you guys to get your BFPs SO badly!!

Ahhhh that's so cool!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

If there's no reason to keep up the pretense of friendship, HM, I'd say let it go. Keep your friends close and your annoying crazies at bay. :haha:

I hope you get your job Bentley.

Babyb54, I thought about getting one of those with Kara. Enjoy that blissful hearbeat. :cloud9:

Cheercoach, I totally understand. You must be devistated. :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb4 i had one with my daughter and we lived in an appartment and i could hear noises of a conversation when i had lifted it from my belly, it was the neighbers having a conversation so i was curius and put it to the wall it was like i was in the room with them lol. those things are strong.


----------



## babyb54

LOL! If only I shared walls with neighbors! I oughta take it to work to listen in to the boss's closed door meetings. :rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

mouse_chicky said:


> If there's no reason to keep up the pretense of friendship, HM, I'd say let it go. Keep your friends close and your annoying crazies at bay. :haha:

Agree.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> LOL! If only I shared walls with neighbors! I oughta take it to work to listen in to the boss's closed door meetings. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

MackMomma8 said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> Well now I'm really confused... I just got my new OPK's in the mail (Wondfo). I decided to give them a shot and compare them to the Early-Pregancy-Test.com one's I've been using. It's CD 22 btw. I had stark white- to very little color extremely faint lines all month. I only held my pee for 2 hrs this time (shortest ever have) and dipped both OPK's. There is absolutely nothing on the one's I've been using... stark white! But the Wondfo is half as dark as the control line instantly! I realize that's not a positive but what if my darkest (still faint) old OPK would have been a positive on the Wondfo. Grrr... can't wait until Wednesday to find out if I O'd this month!
> 
> Next cycle I'm going to use up the rest of the old ones and compare them to the Wondfo just for curiosity. I've read that some women never got positives on the Early-Preg ones but did on the Wondfo. Maybe that will be me. :shrug:
> 
> 
> I've been using the Wondfo ones, and they've been reliable for 2 months in a row now. I've kept all mine from this month, I'll post a pic when I get home so you can see what they should look like. FWIW, I never held my pee or anything, I just tried to do one in the morning/at lunch, and then one in the afternoon/when I got home from work.
> 
> I'm sorry your OPKs are frustrating you! Probably a good idea to get a progesterone test anyway, just to confirm.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MM. I'm going to keep testing until I get the progesterone results. I would very much appreciate the pics! I've just tested again and this time the old ones were stark white again and the Wondfo was darker than this afternoons. :shrug: I just don't know which ones to believe! I've read good things about both. :shrug:
> 
> I did a search on FF and found that one woman got a :bfp: after taking Femara and not O'ing until CD 24! So perhaps I shouldn't give up on O'ing yet? It's so confusing I wish I had clockworck cycles. :dohh:
> 
> As a positive note.... I will get this all figured out and next cycle I will start with just a bit more knowledge than this one!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to get this up for ya! :hugs:
> 
> https://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa451/LittleSpoon8/Private/027.jpg
> 
> CD14 night / CD15 morning were the same... both super dark, darker than the control! That made FF put my ov day at CD15, which makes me 2dpo today. :happydance: Only 10 more days until testing... FX'd!!!
> 
> These are the Wondfo ones off Amazon. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Mine look about like your CD 12 and CD 13.... but I didn't ovulate this month so I guess maybe that's my baseline?

I got my progesterone results from the doctor and it was extremely low at 0.8. Today has sucked to say the least... I posted a whole rant in my journal if you want to read it. But to sum it up I didn't ovulate and even if I did and had gotten pregnant it would have been to low for pregnancy and I would have miscarried. :cry:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry to hear that babymaybe, I hope it gets better next cycle!

Bentley, good luck with the job hunt, what type of job are you looking for? 

I agree HM, don't go. I am not very tolerant of fake friends.


----------



## babynewbie

babymaybe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pixie23

babyb - that must be :cloud9: So happy for you!

HM - I wouldn't go, it seems like unnecessary torture. I think I've chatted with you enough to know that it's difficult for you to not go because you don't like to dissappoint people, as I am that way. I've just started building up the courage to do what's right for me in those situations.

Bentlee - Best of luck in your job search!


----------



## Alexi201

Looking forward to starting again next cycle! This cycle has been all over the place...fingers crossed for a BFN xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Alexi! Welcome!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well i tested yesterday with a dollar store test and got a bfn at 11dpo. so gonna wait and see if she shows.....


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Alexi!

It's still early Sweetpea. You're strong waiting until af shows (or not ;)). I tested everyday from 8dpo and it drove me crazy.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: sweetpea :hugs:


----------



## pichi

don't worry sweetpea :hugs:

anyone on CD4?


----------



## hakunamatata

It might be too early sweetpea don't give up hope!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya thats what i had been doing last 3 cycles i couldnt do that anymore cost wise nore mentally. i got some FRER's today but havent tested with those yet i may wait till morning though wich would be 13 dpo and my testing day


----------



## babynewbie

good luck sweetpea! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Good luck sweetpea! :dust: 

Well... Tomorrow is 7dpo for me... You know what that means... 

Let the symptom spotting begin!! :rofl:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Good luck sweetpea! :dust:
> 
> Well... Tomorrow is 7dpo for me... You know what that means...
> 
> Let the symptom spotting begin!! :rofl:

How have you made it half way through the TWW without symptom spotting already!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

Pleeeeeeeease oh please have us some :bfp:'s soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## LaurGil

Good Luck Sweetpea :hugs2:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i hope i am and i still have an ubundance of clear wet cm, normally its either white cm or dry by now if i were to start tomorrow. so i just am really thrown off if i am not.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> Pleeeeeeeease oh please have us some :bfp:'s soon!!! :happydance:

i am trying lol... :haha:


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies can I join your group? I love the name of your group. I'm ttc for a 4 time I have a one and half year old daughter that I am very thankful for, I lost two pregnancys. I am 26 and I work full time but my boyfriend is a stay at home dad which he is loven lol. 

Anyway I am hoping to have a seed blooming in me this fall and this seems like a good group to join


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi duffy welcome to the group...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

LaurGil said:


> Good Luck Sweetpea :hugs2:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!


----------



## Mrs_T

Hey ladies!


Do you like my new ticker and photo ....?!











:happydance:







https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3249.jpg


----------



## babynewbie

Mrs T i LOVE it! :yipee: :wohoo: :baby:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

WOOHOOO! another acorn :bfp:

Congratulations Mrs T! :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Duffy!

:dance: Congrats Mrs T!

Hang in there ladies. :dust:


----------



## Somersetlass

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Duffy!

Congrats Mrs T happy and healthy 8-9 months :)


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs_T said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> Do you like my new ticker and photo ....?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3249.jpg

:yipee: Many Congrats :dance: Fantastic news :wohoo:


----------



## Alexi201

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome Alexi!
> 
> It's still early Sweetpea. You're strong waiting until af shows (or not ;)). I tested everyday from 8dpo and it drove me crazy.

Thanks for the welcome Hakunamatata and Mouse_Chicky!

I'm pretty new to this so hope I can join your group! I'm addicted to pregnancy tests, took one nearly every day from around CD 8 up until AF showed up yesterday... I'm even hiding them from DH coz he'll think I'm overdoing it!!.... they cost soooooooo much money but I hate the wait!!! :coffee: I don't gamble but I guess this is my special sort of gamble where I waste a whole lot of money on tests but who knows I might win one day and get my BFP he! he! I probably sound crazy! lol but I can't stop myself!! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Welcome Alexi! Last month I spent about £40 on pg tests (all BFN). You will find no judgement here! I had to tell DH, because I felt like I had a serious problem. It was like I was a teenager sneaking cigarettes! :haha:

By the way everybody... I have a REALLY good feeling about this month. I think the acorns are in for some more BFP's. Who will it be?! Hopefully ALL OF US!!


----------



## Alexi201

LOL! I know what you mean! I was hiding my BFN's under the rubbish in my bin, in my cupboard and even in my draw this month! so much for my plan to wait he! he! Didn't want DH to discover how much money I've been wasting...I think I spent over $50 on pregnancy tests for sure!.. :winkwink:


----------



## babyb54

WOOHOO Mrs_T!!!! Ahhh!! SO happy for you!!!!


----------



## anniepie

Welcome Duffy, welcome Alexi...

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :wohoo: Congrats MrsT!!!!! Super news :wohoo:

As far as I'm concerned, we're now in Autumn/Fall, and so I reckon we're gonna see those BFPs coming through like they're going out of fashion (I hope so!) Come on ladies, we can do it...


----------



## LaurGil

welcome Duffy and Alexi :flower:

O we all love to POAs in here, everyday or sometimes twice a day :haha:

sweeatpea i have everything apart from my eyes crossed for you :wacko:

MRS T !!! Big Big congrats :happydance:

I feel a bit bipolar today this morning i was all tired & teary now im full of engery & in brilliant form ,OH is home tonight for a long weekend sorry if this is a :blush: question but do you think it is ok to :sex: in early pregnancy after having had a MMC

I totally agree with anniepie !!

Xxx


----------



## pixie23

I don't think there's anything wrong with dtd in early pg, previous miscarriage or not.


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome Alexi and Duffy! This is a great group. 

Alexi & TTCbaby, you can buy tests online for much cheaper. I bought 50 tests for 20$CAD, taxes and shipping incl. Check ebay.

CONGRATS MRS T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited to see another bfp!! Can't wait till we have all had ours!

Laurgirl, I would say it is fine, but knowing myself I probably wouldn't out of paranoia... 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## anniepie

LaurGil- I'd say it's fine. People have MMC not because of any impact like :sex: etc...just because of some other reason. Sadly, if these things are going to happen, they will happen, and there's nothing anyone can do to stop them... :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay congratulations Mrs T!!!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Also, if you're a chronic POASer, try the Wondfo brand. Super cheap! You can get them on amazon.

I have stuck the evidence further down the trash! :haha: Even though DH knew I had been testing.


----------



## Somersetlass

Im always buyin poundland tests get 2 of them they never been wrong with me before.
i have used clear blue + i had both of them with a very faint + last month they were doggy tests i think. so i dont trust clear blues


----------



## MackMomma8

:yipee: MrsT!! :yipee:


----------



## MackMomma8

And welcome new Acorns... :flower: We're a pretty great group, if you ask me.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats MS.T thats so awesome.........


----------



## hakunamatata

Somersetlass said:


> Im always buyin poundland tests get 2 of them they never been wrong with me before.
> i have used clear blue + i had both of them with a very faint + last month they were doggy tests i think. so i dont trust clear blues

I read SO many bad reviews of Clear Blue last night... so many false positives... someone's OH POAS and even HE got a positive... :wacko:

I wonder if all those women had chemical pregnancies or if CB is simply a crappy test :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

I've just heard that CBs are dodgy tests. There's something with the blue dye that causes false positives more often than the pink dye. 

FRERs for me, all the way... well, except the 2 ICs I still have. :haha: I'm hoping I won't even need to use them, and the one FRER under my sink will be just enough. :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

I have a whole sack of IC's which makes it super hard to ignore them :haha:

But so far, so good! :thumbup:


----------



## LaurGil

Hm i cant stop laughing at the man who got a BFP 

I have also heard so many bad things about blue dye tests 

I POAS over 16 times this month & kept my 6 BFPS to show OH when he gets home tonight ,i got tests of Ebay ten of them & they didnt pick anything up even tho they supposed to be the super early ones 

He prob will think im :wacko:

Xxx


----------



## anniepie

hakunamatata said:


> I read SO many bad reviews of Clear Blue last night... so many false positives... *someone's OH POAS and even HE got a positive*... :wacko:

:rofl: seriously??? :rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lauri when did you get your bfp like days past o'


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oh wow HK i was drinking my drink and read what you wrote about the DH got a positive and my drink came out of my mouth now i have cool aid on my chest . lol i think if that happened i would stop testing on tests i wouldnt now what to believe then


----------



## LaurGil

I'm not 100% sure if im working this out right sweetpea but its was the day before AF was due so 13DPO would that sound right ?? Xxx


----------



## jrockwe1

hi! new tot his. have been ttc for a few months. this month idk feels different. have had high bbt for 5 days but still waiting to test im all crampy and mood swings through the roof, but nothing else jumping out sayin "hey preggo!" so idk. im 22 with a 2yr old


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello jrock welcome


----------



## jrockwe1

so im wondering when i can test? ive been reguar for 6 mo and then the past 3 mo going anywhere from 22-34 days anyone else had this prob? not sure when i ovulated but i think i already did and for about 6 days have had a lower backache, and headaches and awful mood swings? i think its too early for pms but idk and i dont really have anyone to talk to about it? it seems all my friends are preg and are not very helpful!


----------



## Mrs_T

hakunamatata said:


> Somersetlass said:
> 
> 
> Im always buyin poundland tests get 2 of them they never been wrong with me before.
> i have used clear blue + i had both of them with a very faint + last month they were doggy tests i think. so i dont trust clear blues
> 
> I read SO many bad reviews of Clear Blue last night... so many false positives... someone's OH POAS and even HE got a positive... :wacko:
> 
> I wonder if all those women had chemical pregnancies or if CB is simply a crappy test :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh no! Now I'm paranoid...I used clear blue for my bfp. :sad1: I just grabbed the nearest thing on the shelf as I was mega paranoid cos I'm bumped into 3 ppl i knew in the supermarket and obv didn't want them to see!

But... I am 2 days late and usually very regular.


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somersetlass said:
> 
> 
> Im always buyin poundland tests get 2 of them they never been wrong with me before.
> i have used clear blue + i had both of them with a very faint + last month they were doggy tests i think. so i dont trust clear blues
> 
> I read SO many bad reviews of Clear Blue last night... so many false positives... someone's OH POAS and even HE got a positive... :wacko:
> 
> I wonder if all those women had chemical pregnancies or if CB is simply a crappy test :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Now I'm paranoid...I used clear blue for my bfp. :sad1: I just grabbed the nearest thing on the shelf as I was mega paranoid cos I'm bumped into 3 ppl i knew in the supermarket and obv didn't want them to see!
> 
> But... I am 2 days late and usually very regular.Click to expand...

They can definitely be dodgy, but I've heard the biggest complaint with the blue dye is evaps.. so if your + showed up strong in the correct amount of time, I don't think there's anything at all to worry about! :thumbup: If you're concerned, go get a couple FRER and pee away! :haha: No matter how many times I tested, getting that second line still made me mushy inside. :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Mrs_T said:


> Oh no! Now I'm paranoid...I used clear blue for my bfp. :sad1: I just grabbed the nearest thing on the shelf as I was mega paranoid cos I'm bumped into 3 ppl i knew in the supermarket and obv didn't want them to see!
> But... I am 2 days late and usually very regular.

Hey mrs t... I wouldn't worry! Yours was a definite bfp! If you are late as well you are definitely knocked up! I think false positives are usually faint... Yours was really dark and blue!


----------



## Mrs_T

It was dark - just like the darkest one on the leaflet. Plus it showed up really quickly. But... still tempted to go and buy another one now!


----------



## hakunamatata

Don't worry Mrs T!! You can get some cheap tests and keep peeing every day so that you're sure.

Sweetpea :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Plus you don't have a penis like that guy who got a false BFP so that's already a step in the right direction! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_T

It's ok...I made OH come with me to buy some frer tests and just did one... still :bfp: :dohh: 

I can see this could be a very scary 8 months ahead of me!

But now can feel happy again and stop worrying (for tonight!!!) :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! See another BFP, you're fine.

:friends:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Told ya you were fine! :winkwink:

Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

That's girls! I'm so glad I've got u guys to chat to!

I've got a good feeling for the month ahead...:dust: to everyone!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T said:


> I can see this could be a very scary 8 months ahead of me!

It's TERRIFYING! First tri is THE worst - I've done nothing but worry or feel like poop. :dohh:

...and what I mean by that of course is the most sincerest "congrats and welcome to the club!" :rofl:


----------



## Andielina

Yay!!!! :happydance: Congratulations Mrs_T!!!! So exciting!! I am so confused... I should be about 6dpo today. However, looking at my chart FF isn't giving me crosshairs to show that I ovulated. There is a dip that looks like it should be when I did and I'm feeling my typical post-ovulation self, but it's my first month temping and now I'm scared I'm not ovulating!!! Can anybody help? Here's the link to my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-09-03&mode=p&ts=1316719590
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Ms. T when its before your AF is due is when ya need to worry. i hope its a sticky bean for you.


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> I can see this could be a very scary 8 months ahead of me!
> 
> It's TERRIFYING! First tri is THE worst - I've done nothing but worry or feel like poop. :dohh:
> 
> ...and what I mean by that of course is the most sincerest "congrats and welcome to the club!" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Bentlee

10 pages in just one day??? Wow... :)



trgirl308 said:


> Sorry to hear that babymaybe, I hope it gets better next cycle!
> 
> Bentley, good luck with the job hunt, what type of job are you looking for?
> 
> I agree HM, don't go. I am not very tolerant of fake friends.

thank you. I studied business management with the major in Marketing. 



pixie23 said:


> babyb - that must be :cloud9: So happy for you!
> 
> HM - I wouldn't go, it seems like unnecessary torture. I think I've chatted with you enough to know that it's difficult for you to not go because you don't like to dissappoint people, as I am that way. I've just started building up the courage to do what's right for me in those situations.
> 
> Bentlee - Best of luck in your job search!

thank you, hun :kiss:



Duffy said:


> Hi ladies can I join your group? I love the name of your group. I'm ttc for a 4 time I have a one and half year old daughter that I am very thankful for, I lost two pregnancys. I am 26 and I work full time but my boyfriend is a stay at home dad which he is loven lol.
> 
> Anyway I am hoping to have a seed blooming in me this fall and this seems like a good group to join

Welcome to our group :hi:



Mrs_T said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> Do you like my new ticker and photo ....?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3249.jpg

wohoo congrats on your :bfp:



Sw33tp3a said:


> oh wow HK i was drinking my drink and read what you wrote about the DH got a positive and my drink came out of my mouth now i have cool aid on my chest . lol i think if that happened i would stop testing on tests i wouldnt now what to believe then

you've just made my day :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BENTLEE your welcom!!


----------



## Duffy

Mrs-T OMG congrats and cheers to a healthy 9 plus months woot woot ya did it girl!!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs_T said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> Do you like my new ticker and photo ....?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3249.jpg

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: I'm so excited for you!!! Our next :bfp:!!!! Okay, who's testing next!!! :dust:


hakunamatata said:


> Somersetlass said:
> 
> 
> Im always buyin poundland tests get 2 of them they never been wrong with me before.
> i have used clear blue + i had both of them with a very faint + last month they were doggy tests i think. so i dont trust clear blues
> 
> I read SO many bad reviews of Clear Blue last night... so many false positives... someone's OH POAS and even HE got a positive... :wacko:
> 
> I wonder if all those women had chemical pregnancies or if CB is simply a crappy test :shrug:Click to expand...

This isn't about Clear Blue in particular but this reminded me of a thread I seen a while back... I'll just let you all take a look! :rofl: :rofl: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/700662-sure-fire-way-get-your-bfp-updated-pic.html


----------



## Duffy

How everyone day going?

I just got home from work and my feet are killing me  I was suppose to be off tomorrow but my boss asked me to work evening shift. 

I keep thinking I started my period LOL god I hope this is my month!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome new ladies. 


Yay! Mrs. T.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

(I heard that about the diet coke bfp thing. :haha:It might be worth it just to pretend.)


Oh, oh, I have to brag, girls. Kara said "ba ba ba ba" today. :cloud9: Random, but anywho . . .


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> Welcome new ladies.
> 
> 
> Yay! Mrs. T.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> (I heard that about the diet coke bfp thing. :haha:It might be worth it just to pretend.)
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, I have to brag, girls. Kara said "ba ba ba ba" today. :cloud9: Random, but anywho . . .

How cute!!! I bet you're ready for her to start saying "momma!" :haha::cloud9:

Well I've made another purchase. :dohh: Picture in my journal. :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Duffy fingers crossed for you!! :dust:

Mouse chicky i love it when babies start babbling like that :cloud9:

Babymaybe ill be off to see your new purchase in a minute :)


I had some mad dreams last night!! One wasnt nice, there was a gas leak in our house and i was trying to save a load of our stuff before it blew up but LO got trapped in it :nope: Was horrible. 
Buuut then i had an awesome dream that made up for it!!! I was with Ryan from eastenders!! (i do actually love him! :lol:) It was such a good dream! We were proper in love :cloud9: :haha: But ive woken up this morning actually disappointed! :rofl: That i dont have Ryan in my life! :haha:

Was telling OH about it all (he wasnt impressed :haha:) and then i came on here only to see that my symptom for today is vivid dreams!! How weird is that?!?!?! :)


----------



## pixie23

Welcome to Autumn Acorns jrock!

Are any of the acorns at the very beginning of their tww? Mine has just begun and I think it'll be easier to hold off testing w/ a buddy. Also, I plan to not symptom spot if at all possible.


----------



## LaurGil

Babynewbie I love ryan from easties he is yumi 

Talking of werid things in your sleep my OH came home last night for a long weekend & I took my engagmemt ring of and put it on my right hand in my sleep it is so strange because last time i was pregnant i was having dreams that it fell apart 

Xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

pixie23 said:


> Welcome to Autumn Acorns jrock!
> 
> Are any of the acorns at the very beginning of their tww? Mine has just begun and I think it'll be easier to hold off testing w/ a buddy. Also, I plan to not symptom spot if at all possible.

You've got me and MM, also I believe Trgirl and babynewbie??


----------



## hakunamatata

I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning. 

Sorry, MM... I suck :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning.
> 
> Sorry, MM... I suck :haha:



Spoiler
Don't suck it, HM.... F*ck it! You're not gonna get pregnant sucking on it... geez... :rofl:

Sorry, I just couldn't resist... :rofl:

Monday would be 8dpo for us, so your FRER should work!! I'm crossing all my crossables for you and thinking sticky baby thoughts and I just might have to say a fertility spell for the both of us. :flower:


----------



## hwimmer

hakunamatata said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to Autumn Acorns jrock!
> 
> Are any of the acorns at the very beginning of their tww? Mine has just begun and I think it'll be easier to hold off testing w/ a buddy. Also, I plan to not symptom spot if at all possible.
> 
> You've got me and MM, also I believe Trgirl and babynewbie??Click to expand...

I'm also in this boat - hoping to hold off testing til Oct 2nd... maybe :haha:


----------



## hwimmer

hakunamatata said:


> I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning.

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## jrockwe1

hwimmer and pixie23--i can test the 1st of october, but having a really difficult time! as i am a poas addict haha. so i guess we are all pretty close. they say pregnancy goes in 3s :) i am also trying not to symptom spot but it does not help when conversations in my house go like 
DH:CAN YOU TEST YET?
me:no honey. the 1st.
DH:do your boobs hurt? are you sick?
me:no, kinda sick, but i think im getting the flu
DH: are you sure? go take a test. maybe its the 9 month flu!

ugh. hes not making it easier. haha. 8 days to go :)


----------



## MackMomma8

jrockwe1 said:


> hwimmer and pixie23--i can test the 1st of october, but having a really difficult time! as i am a poas addict haha. so i guess we are all pretty close. they say pregnancy goes in 3s :) i am also trying not to symptom spot but it does not help when conversations in my house go like
> DH:CAN YOU TEST YET?
> me:no honey. the 1st.
> DH:do your boobs hurt? are you sick?
> me:no, kinda sick, but i think im getting the flu
> DH: are you sure? go take a test. maybe its the 9 month flu!
> 
> ugh. hes not making it easier. haha. 8 days to go :)

Your DH sounds sweet. Mine just won't talk about it... but it being the first month, I think he's just not used to the idea that we're in babymaking mode yet. If I don't get my :bfp: this month I think it will open up the conversation re: TTC a bit more. Right now, there's just not much to talk about!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

still waiting for AF to show. i couldnt use the FRERs my lovely angel of a son got into the cabinet and put them into the toilet he even unwrapped them. ya i was kinda :( i dont get paid till tuesday.. so im a waiting till then most likely. 

how is every one.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

jrockwe1 said:


> hwimmer and pixie23--i can test the 1st of october, but having a really difficult time! as i am a poas addict haha. so i guess we are all pretty close. they say pregnancy goes in 3s :) i am also trying not to symptom spot but it does not help when conversations in my house go like
> DH:CAN YOU TEST YET?
> me:no honey. the 1st.
> DH:do your boobs hurt? are you sick?
> me:no, kinda sick, but i think im getting the flu
> DH: are you sure? go take a test. maybe its the 9 month flu!
> 
> ugh. hes not making it easier. haha. 8 days to go :)

i want the 9month flu tooooo :haha:


----------



## hwimmer

MackMomma8 said:


> jrockwe1 said:
> 
> 
> hwimmer and pixie23--i can test the 1st of october, but having a really difficult time! as i am a poas addict haha. so i guess we are all pretty close. they say pregnancy goes in 3s :) i am also trying not to symptom spot but it does not help when conversations in my house go like
> DH:CAN YOU TEST YET?
> me:no honey. the 1st.
> DH:do your boobs hurt? are you sick?
> me:no, kinda sick, but i think im getting the flu
> DH: are you sure? go take a test. maybe its the 9 month flu!
> 
> ugh. hes not making it easier. haha. 8 days to go :)
> 
> Your DH sounds sweet. Mine just won't talk about it... but it being the first month, I think he's just not used to the idea that we're in babymaking mode yet. If I don't get my :bfp: this month I think it will open up the conversation re: TTC a bit more. Right now, there's just not much to talk about!Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree about there not being much to talk about. I feel like we're hopeful but just kind of holding our breath...

There may not be much to talk about, but I am finding plenty to obsess over!!! :wacko:


----------



## jrockwe1

well we have a 2yr old, so i think hes more into the idea of another one. with our first we were NTNP and he started telling me i was preg. i said no?i just had a period a week ago! sure enough i tested a week after he said that and we were! this time doesnt seem to be happening as fast. maybe bc we are both obsessing a little too much! its alllll i can think about, and everytime i go pee i look longinly at the tests and try to remind myself.just another week. 
so lets all hope for the 9 mo flu! hehe good luck to all


----------



## babynewbie

MackMomma8 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning.
> 
> Sorry, MM... I suck :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Don't suck it, HM.... F*ck it! You're not gonna get pregnant sucking on it... geez... :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist... :rofl:
> 
> Monday would be 8dpo for us, so your FRER should work!! I'm crossing all my crossables for you and thinking sticky baby thoughts and I just might have to say a fertility spell for the both of us. :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at spoiler!! :haha:


Wow so theres actually quite a few of us testing around the 1st then :) How amazing would it be if we all got our BFPs together :cloud9: :friends:


----------



## trgirl308

9dpo today! Good luck to everyone who is testing-waiting. I would like to wait till Sept. 18th to test.... we'll see if I make it. :)


----------



## MackMomma8

You can do it, trgirl!!


----------



## babyb54

trgirl308 said:


> 9dpo today! Good luck to everyone who is testing-waiting. I would like to wait till Sept. 18th to test.... we'll see if I make it. :)

Sweet, you're 4 days late! :test:

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

MackMomma8 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning.
> 
> Sorry, MM... I suck :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Don't suck it, HM.... F*ck it! You're not gonna get pregnant sucking on it... geez... :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist... :rofl:
> 
> Monday would be 8dpo for us, so your FRER should work!! I'm crossing all my crossables for you and thinking sticky baby thoughts and I just might have to say a fertility spell for the both of us. :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

trgirl308 said:


> 9dpo today! Good luck to everyone who is testing-waiting. I would like to wait till Sept. 18th to test.... we'll see if I make it. :)

its past the 18th hun


----------



## Andielina

babynewbie said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning.
> 
> Sorry, MM... I suck :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Don't suck it, HM.... F*ck it! You're not gonna get pregnant sucking on it... geez... :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist... :rofl:
> 
> Monday would be 8dpo for us, so your FRER should work!! I'm crossing all my crossables for you and thinking sticky baby thoughts and I just might have to say a fertility spell for the both of us. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: at spoiler!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Wow so theres actually quite a few of us testing around the 1st then :) How amazing would it be if we all got our BFPs together :cloud9: :friends:Click to expand...

I'll be testing the 2nd! So count me in and good luck to everyone!! Hang in there! I'm trying to distract myself by scrubbing the crap out of anything dirty in my house. And rearranging furniture. Am I the only one who does that every few months? DH doesn't understand. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Exciting times ahead ~ Good luck all with your tests :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Andielina said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning.
> 
> Sorry, MM... I suck :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Don't suck it, HM.... F*ck it! You're not gonna get pregnant sucking on it... geez... :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist... :rofl:
> 
> Monday would be 8dpo for us, so your FRER should work!! I'm crossing all my crossables for you and thinking sticky baby thoughts and I just might have to say a fertility spell for the both of us. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: at spoiler!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Wow so theres actually quite a few of us testing around the 1st then :) How amazing would it be if we all got our BFPs together :cloud9: :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be testing the 2nd! So count me in and good luck to everyone!! Hang in there! I'm trying to distract myself by scrubbing the crap out of anything dirty in my house. And rearranging furniture. Am I the only one who does that every few months? DH doesn't understand. :haha:Click to expand...

Yes!! I get it from my mum she used to change every room round like every week!! Drove my dad mad! And equally when i do it now OH doesnt get it lol


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Caved. 9dpo today... Tested with first response 6 days sooner. BFN. :dohh:

Why do we do it to ourselves girls?!?


----------



## jrockwe1

ttcbabyw1-maybe you just tested too early. with my son, i didnt test positive til i was almost 9 weeks preg. if DH wouldnt have said i was preg, i wouldnt have even taken another test. i had what i thought was a period and everything, but apparently i have since learned was implantation bleeding.... try again in a week :)


----------



## MackMomma8

babynewbie said:


> Andielina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> I caved and bought some FRERs yesterday, won't be POAS til Monday morning.
> 
> Sorry, MM... I suck :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Don't suck it, HM.... F*ck it! You're not gonna get pregnant sucking on it... geez... :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist... :rofl:
> 
> Monday would be 8dpo for us, so your FRER should work!! I'm crossing all my crossables for you and thinking sticky baby thoughts and I just might have to say a fertility spell for the both of us. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: at spoiler!! :haha:
> 
> 
> Wow so theres actually quite a few of us testing around the 1st then :) How amazing would it be if we all got our BFPs together :cloud9: :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be testing the 2nd! So count me in and good luck to everyone!! Hang in there! I'm trying to distract myself by scrubbing the crap out of anything dirty in my house. And rearranging furniture. Am I the only one who does that every few months? DH doesn't understand. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I get it from my mum she used to change every room round like every week!! Drove my dad mad! And equally when i do it now OH doesnt get it lolClick to expand...

OMG I do this too!! I always just thought I got it from my mom... she rearranges a room at least once a month. :haha: I'm not as bad, I like to change things up every few months. But never my bedroom... my bedroom always stays exactly the same!! Every other room in my house is fair game. LOL



ttcbabyw1 said:


> Caved. 9dpo today... Tested with first response 6 days sooner. BFN. :dohh:
> 
> Why do we do it to ourselves girls?!?

:hugs: You know it was too early. Test again next weekend with me!! I'm doing really okay waiting, actually... been keeping my mind occupied with crochet at night. My friend's son's birthday is today - he's 5 - and I'm going to go help her wrangle 7-10 kids 10 and under. :dohh: If that doesn't keep my mind off testing, I don't know what will!!


----------



## trgirl308

Wow! I was tired... I meant Sept. 28th, af isn't late yet... sorry! 

TTCbaby, sorry to hear you got a bfn, but that is early. Give it a few days. :dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

how is everyone this saterday morning.... me im twiddling my thumbs wishing the days would go faster and AF will stay away and i can test on tuesday and it say BFP.... hmmm i need to crochet to get my mind off of it.... not that helps.. lol


----------



## MackMomma8

I'm off to go to some yard sales!! All the rich people who live around the country club are having their neighboorhood-wide sale today. :happydance: I love when people who make more money than I do sell their stuff - I'd never be able to afford the 'nice' things otherwise! :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mack momma i sow would love to be with you on that. always love yard sales....one persons junk is another treasure, especially rich people junk lol..


----------



## hakunamatata

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Caved. 9dpo today... Tested with first response 6 days sooner. BFN. :dohh:
> 
> Why do we do it to ourselves girls?!?

I caved yesterday and I was only 6dpo :haha: But some people DO get BFP's at 6 or 7 dpo...

Sorry Mackmomma!!!!! I suck at keeping promises.

But in all honesty it helped relieve the obsession a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

It is 1pm and I have been lazy all morning... I am finally sitting in front of my computer to start doing homework and I just really don't feel like it.. (clearly as I sit on bnb)...


----------



## MackMomma8

Oooo I got some goodies today!

Find of the day was a microscope set with all the slides and everything still with it for $3!! :happydance: DH's little brother will LOVE it. I also found another fabric-lined basket to store yarn, a pair of Spiderman gloves for my friend's son, whose birthday is today AND he told me last night he's going to be a superhero for Halloween. 

So I really need to go get in the shower so I can go help my friend with her son's birthday party... but all I really wanna do is virtually put together pieces for my future LO's room. I made DH promise me last night that he'd build me one of these:



I've decided I want to go with an Enchanted Forest theme for the baby's room. I'm still pretty sure I wanna go :yellow:, and I think that's gender neutral enough but at the same time once baby is here, we can add stuff like fairies if it's a :pink: or gnomes if it's a :blue:. I want to take this:

https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-131424119532389_2177_179109828

and cover the top on it to look something like this:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Ti65vRmKmk8/TV70yqnZgaI/AAAAAAAAACE/hNkjQiRVZho/s1600/DSC02767.JPG

How easy and adorable is that???


----------



## MackMomma8

hakunamatata said:


> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Caved. 9dpo today... Tested with first response 6 days sooner. BFN. :dohh:
> 
> Why do we do it to ourselves girls?!?
> 
> I caved yesterday and I was only 6dpo :haha: But some people DO get BFP's at 6 or 7 dpo...
> 
> Sorry Mackmomma!!!!! I suck at keeping promises.
> 
> But in all honesty it helped relieve the obsession a bit. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I still love you anyway. :friends: But I'm still gonna wait!! I say that now... ask me again on Monday. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm glad you still love me.

I wuv you too.

I know I suck!!


----------



## MackMomma8

What did I tell you about sucking.... :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:

I know, eff it :winkwink:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

lol you girls are hilarious.. i wanted to buy a test today but my hubby said no!! to still wait till tuesday.. im so wanting to test..... i dont trust the cheepies from the dollor store oh and i looked at the packaging they expired a 2 months ago. im not buying those anymore.


----------



## MackMomma8

You know you're better off if you wait. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

There *is* something to be said to just POAS and getting it over with though. Now I'm not obsessed with "should I/shouldn't I?"

Though if I had gotten a faint second line, I'm sure I would've had a brand new obsession :haha:

Yeah probably better to just wait :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

i have told myself that i am never peeing on a stick till i'm either due or late now- stop the obsession of wanting to pee on millions hahah


----------



## mouse_chicky

I feel like I'm on the edge of my seat with all of you guys. :haha: After next week, I want to see a slew of :bfp: Ya hear?

I went to pick up my bcp at the pharmacy yesterday, and they said my doctor hadn't called it in yet.:dohh: Since its the weekend, I won't be able to call again until Monday---so I'm going to have to go another week to get back on it. Part of me thinks maybe this is fate telling me to try one more month. But then again, I'm already kind of falling in love with the thought of trying next summer when I can afford more time off work. But you know, biology can care less about ligistics. 

Good luck with the wait everyone!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies! I know it was too early. :blush:

MM: your nursery ideas are precious! Love the enchanted forest idea. You are a strong, strong woman if you can wait til next weekend! :witch: will be here for me by then if it's not my month. Fx for you whenever you decide to test! 

HM: the fact that you tested 6dpo makes me feel a little better! I get it though. We tell ourselves.. "well... 1% of women get their bfp on _dpo so there is a chance!" :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

P.S. you guys have to try these blueberry muffins! Made some today ready for Tuesday's brunch. Had a bit of a "casualty" getting one out of the tin! :winkwink: yumm! 

https://www.food.com/recipe/awesome-blueberry-muffins-51997


----------



## Mrs_T

Hey ladies!

Have my fx for all you ladies waiting to / caving into POAS! :dust:

Mack I'm loving your enchanted forest ideas! The tree is gorge!

I went to coffe with my preg friend today. She asked me about 3 times if me and DH were trying yet - just about managed to throw her off the scent but felt really bad lying to her! (She told me when she was about 6 wks pregnant). But... don't want to tell people just yet!


----------



## hakunamatata

ttcbabyw1 said:


> HM: the fact that you tested 6dpo makes me feel a little better! I get it though. We tell ourselves.. "well... 1% of women get their bfp on _dpo so there is a chance!" :haha:

I got another BFN today at 7dpo if that makes you feel better too! :haha: I just feel better getting it out of the way. It's kind of like, "yup, I'm not pregnant yet, and that's fine."


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs_T said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Have my fx for all you ladies waiting to / caving into POAS! :dust:
> 
> Mack I'm loving your enchanted forest ideas! The tree is gorge!
> 
> I went to coffe with my preg friend today. She asked me about 3 times if me and DH were trying yet - just about managed to throw her off the scent but felt really bad lying to her! (She told me when she was about 6 wks pregnant). But... don't want to tell people just yet!

I'd have the hardest time keeping my mouth shut! But definitely better to wait telling people. I'm going to try to wait too.

Haha, you guys know I suck at waiting. :dohh:


----------



## trgirl308

I suck at waiting, pretty much everyone knows we're trying.... and I just found out another collegue is pregnant, she hasn't officially announced so she doesn't know I know... but I do. So in an office that has 6 women, 2 are pregnant... wonderful!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Last night we went to a charity dinner. There were two other couples at the table. One woman is 7months pregnant.. The other has a beautiful 8 month old girl. I was jealous. :wacko:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya i wanna waite as well but it will be hard especially since once you are people tend to have the glow. lol those muffins i will def. try. waiting waiting waiting to poas..... lol


----------



## hakunamatata

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Last night we went to a charity dinner. There were two other couples at the table. One woman is 7months pregnant.. The other has a beautiful 8 month old girl. I was jealous. :wacko:

I'd be jealous too.

:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

that recipe looks yummy; I'll have to try it


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well so far still no sign of AF or symp. of her. :)~ cd 34 and 16 dpo... 
heading to the mnt. for a wedding and the temp is gonna be a high of 53F* so im gonna love it its still hot down here in las vegas. hope everyone has a great sunday..


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sw33tp3a said:


> well so far still no sign of AF or symp. of her. :)~ cd 34 and 16 dpo...
> heading to the mnt. for a wedding and the temp is gonna be a high of 53F* so im gonna love it its still hot down here in las vegas. hope everyone has a great sunday..

Girl... Take a test!


----------



## LaurGil

Have not had a great evening see journal for info 

If anyone has any info on HCG levels I would appricate it 

Hope you ladies had a good weekend 

I hope we get some more BFPs this week 

:dust:

Xxx


----------



## trgirl308

Hello everyone! So we did a race today, and it went really well. I was a little worried because I didn't train at all, but it was good! And I caved and tested after but it was bfn... we'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## hakunamatata

did a FRER tonight, another BFN, but perfectly fine with that, I got my POAS fix.

Yay for doing great with the race TRgirl!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> well so far still no sign of AF or symp. of her. :)~ cd 34 and 16 dpo...
> heading to the mnt. for a wedding and the temp is gonna be a high of 53F* so im gonna love it its still hot down here in las vegas. hope everyone has a great sunday..
> 
> Girl... Take a test!Click to expand...

believe me i wanna take one, i dont have any money to get a preg test that aint $ store till i get my paycheck on tuesday... my son put my last 3 frer's into the toilet so ya.. i got nothing to pee on. lol... :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

oh well...one more day sweetpea!! I bet it'll be your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

so many testing on the 1st. I'm trying to hold out until the 7th. I'm hoping that if it's not our month that AF will arrive before I even take a test.

:dust:


----------



## Somersetlass

im due to test next weeks eeek :) good luck girls **********sticky dust **********


----------



## Sw33tp3a

one more day i hope my check comes in tomorrow i cant hold out any longer. the suspense is getting to me.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey ladies! Wanted to send some :dust:

I've been reading and keeping up but haven't had much to post. Nothing exciting going on... taking my 10 days of Provera now waiting for CD 1 to start this cycle!


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies...hope you're all well. I'm feeling really blah about TTC today, having a bit of a down day. Now we're back from our hols we seem to have fallen into the same old habit of no sex again. Tried talking to OH about it on Saturday morning- he agreed, but we still haven't had sex... how am I meant to get pregnant if we don't DTD???


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck to all waiting to test :flower::dust:

Im always checking in on you Girls :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, annie :hugs: You just need to jump your OH, and don't take no for an answer!! :hugs: Don't stress so, lovely, it only makes things worse! Stressing does nothing for your mental state, and you know it's hard on your body when you stress out. 

AFM, I'm DYING to poas. I went from thinking I was totally out this cycle to having hope.... Now I'm stalking other charts like mine on FF to see when they all got their BFPs. It's NOT HELPING that I'd say almost half of them got them at 9dpo!!! :shock: I'm going to try so, so hard not to POAS at lunch today... so so hard...


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm 9dpo and puked this morning, is it possibly morning sickness??

Did a frer yesterday, bfn.


----------



## MackMomma8

HM - It could be!! I've read somewhere that the sudden rush of hcg after implantation can make you feel (or be) ill.


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> I'm 9dpo and puked this morning, is it possibly morning sickness??
> 
> Did a frer yesterday, bfn.


FX'd :flower:


----------



## sianii

Hi girls :) my name is sian, I'm 23, been with my fiancee for 7 years, we have 2 girls, 7 and 4, I lost a baby 7 months ago, suspected ectopic :( I also got diognosed with pcos which makes it even more difficult to keep a regular cycle, just had my first period in the past 6 months, I'm sooo desprate for another baby and we will be trying asoon as I'm ov this month!! Id love to join the group, I don't really have any1 to speak to about this exept for my fella and mum but, well he's a man (explains it all) and dnt realy feel comfortable speaking about this type of stuff with family, loads of :dust: to us all!! :) xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome Sian!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

heading to the store, i finally caved and asked my hubby if i could and told him how late i was he was all lets go get a test. i was trying to wait so it would be a suprise, but uhh the torture ya now. so in a few when my hubby gets back we r gonna go get a test :) im so hoping its a big strong BFP!!! the suspense is killing me...uhh

hk- hope u feel better hope its a good sign hun...


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a said:


> heading to the store, i finally caved and asked my hubby if i could and told him how late i was he was all lets go get a test. i was trying to wait so it would be a suprise, but uhh the torture ya now. so in a few when my hubby gets back we r gonna go get a test :) im so hoping its a big strong BFP!!! the suspense is killing me...uhh
> 
> hk- hope u feel better hope its a good sign hun...


Eeee!...Im off to bed now :sleep: have a headache :cry:

Cant wait to catch up on this thread in the morning :winkwink:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mrs_T

Just checking in!

Hk got my fx'd for u...sounds promising!

Sweetpea good luck testing!


----------



## Mrs_T

Welcome Sian!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

uhh. bfn, whats going on.. i hope its a bfp in morning fmu


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow you're pretty late sweetpea, hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dust:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i feel a little better, i just read on one of the sites that a girl got a negative on the frers on 12,13,14,17, dpo and got her positive on 19dpo. so there is still a chance...


----------



## jrockwe1

annie pie- put on something you feel sexy in, do your hair and put on some lipgloss, walk out and just make it clear what you want. men love to be seduced :) just a suggestion.


----------



## sianii

Thanx for the welcome girls :). Defo looking forward to sharing stories and hoping for bfp soon!!! Just can't get it out my head :s lol, Iv got an app with the dr on friday so I'm hoping he'l help me! Already had blood tests but they were all normal so that's a good thing :) I'm also looking for buddies on eya so add me if u are aswell, thanx again, speak soon xxx


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome Sian! We're a lovely bunch!

HM, that sounds really promising! My view is if you throw up without any other real signs of sickness, it is either food poisoning or pregnancy... so unless you ate something suspicious i am going with option #2!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey ladies! I'm baaaaaaackkkkkkkkk! :img: And we have new smilies! (the twin ones not <<< :rofl:) Just took me a few hours to catch up :haha: (amongst other things!)

Welcome to the New Members and congrats Mrs T! :happydance: My ticker's slightly out so I'm a day ahead until I pull my finger out and update it!

Nothing really exciting to share, just getting on with work and planning the honeymoon and crocheting my nuts off :haha: 

Off to catch up on journals now :blush:


----------



## Pookabear

Hello Ladies, i was wondering if I could join you ladies in the tww I am currently 5 dpo and i have experienced very dull cramps for the last couple of days, I know that they say you cant cramp until implantation occurs but I have cramped since a 2 or 3 dpo...Has anyone else ever had these symptoms and got a bfp? Or had them at all? I dont recall ever getting this symptoms and i'm not sure if its all in my head and i have had it before and just have not noticed? Any info or advice would be appreciated


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Hi ladies i found out some very interesting tidbits of info. on Web MD...
the rule for a negative result on a pregnancy test are:

If you get a negative result, you are likely not pregnant. However, you may still be pregnant if:

The test is past its expiration date.
You took the test the wrong way.
You tested too soon.
Your urine is too diluted because you consumed large amounts of fluid right before the test.
You are taking certain medications, such as diuretics or antihistamines.

If you get a negative pregnancy test result, try retesting within about a week. 

__I have been on antihistamines for the bast two weeks due to my allergies being so bad. so this may be the cause of my negative result. its counteracting the hcg being caught on the testing strip. the chemical isnt reading it. if its there.

so im gonna not take any allergy meds for the next week and try again and test as long as AF stays away.


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a...I got a :bfn: about 1/2 weeks before my :bfp:

Id had a UTI & the nurse thinks that affected the result

Good luck :dust: FX


----------



## anniepie

Welcome to the newbies :hugs:

Sw33tp3a- how late are you now- 5 days is it? Sit tight and do another test with fmu...sometimes ladies don't get their positive until a few weeks after AF is due... :dust:


----------



## pixie23

Fx HM!!!

Welcome to Autumn Acorns Sian and Pookabear!


----------



## trgirl308

Tested this morning, 13dpo and still bfn. I am going to wait now until af is late, but I'm thinking this isn't my month. Which is ok, but the way things are going with school this may take awhile because we hardly have time to dtd anymore... we'll see


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Welcome to the new girls! :wave:

I've had the worst luck with evaps this month. I guess that's the price you pay for testing early. Took a fr one step this afternoon and a very faint line came up straight away. Then it sort of faded until it was BARELY visible. After squinting and squinting... I finally took a cbd to put me out of my misery one way or the other. Big fat "not pregnant" staring me in the face. :cry:

EDIT: Literally seconds after this saw an advert for cbd on t.v.! Some sort of sign?! :haha:


----------



## pixie23

:hug: 

you ladies are not out yet


----------



## babyb54

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Welcome to the new girls! :wave:
> 
> I've had the worst luck with evaps this month. I guess that's the price you pay for testing early. Took a fr one step this afternoon and a very faint line came up straight away. Then it sort of faded until it was BARELY visible. After squinting and squinting... I finally took a cbd to put me out of my misery one way or the other. Big fat "not pregnant" staring me in the face. :cry:
> 
> EDIT: Literally seconds after this saw an advert for cbd on t.v.! Some sort of sign?! :haha:

I wouldn't worry about digital saying not pregnant; if your FR was super faint, it probably means the hormone is below the threshold of the digi's "pregnant" point. That's why FR and line tests in general are good for early testers! 

I would say the FR faint positive is very promising.. try again tomorrow or the day after and the line should hopefully get darker!! FX!


----------



## anniepie

babyb54- lovely to see you here- can't believe you're almost 11 weeks! Almost into your second tri! :wohoo: Hope you're doing good :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ttc.. good luck hun just dont get to frustrated each day gets harder i know im at that point my self, im gonna try the cbd today and get more frer's.....
good luck hun.... hope to be bump buddies all of us soon.


----------



## babyb54

anniepie said:


> babyb54- lovely to see you here- can't believe you're almost 11 weeks! Almost into your second tri! :wohoo: Hope you're doing good :hugs:

Thanks. :) I can't wait to hit that 13 week mark and be OFFICIALLY done with first tri - it's the pits. :haha: I have a new respect for all those currently TTC while having youngins already! I could barely care for my dogs properly these past few weeks, let alone a babe or toddler! 

But every new week makes me feel more and more like my normal self again; and I'm about through the scariest part.. so woohoo. :)

Now I just need some AA bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome pookabear!!


----------



## LaurGil

Welcome newbies 

Im so excited checking to see if there is anymore BFPS 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> babyb54- lovely to see you here- can't believe you're almost 11 weeks! Almost into your second tri! :wohoo: Hope you're doing good :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. :) I can't wait to hit that 13 week mark and be OFFICIALLY done with first tri - it's the pits. :haha: I have a new respect for all those currently TTC while having youngins already! I could barely care for my dogs properly these past few weeks, let alone a babe or toddler!
> 
> But every new week makes me feel more and more like my normal self again; and I'm about through the scariest part.. so woohoo. :)
> 
> Now I just need some AA bump buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...

.....:haha: 

I have a 18 year old, an 8 year old, a baby & a dog too :wacko: = :sleep:

Look forward to seeing you in 2nd tri soon :happydance: (btw, I joined 2nd tri at about 12/13 weeks, as felt i'd 'outgrown' 1st tri! :winkwink:)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well ladies im sadly out.. she got me.... urghh good luck next cycle.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw sweetpea I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Sw33tp3a said:


> well ladies im sadly out.. she got me.... urghh good luck next cycle.

So sorry :hugs:

:dust: for next cycle :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry sweetpea. How mean of her to be late and get your hopes up. Fingers crossed for the next cycle.
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry sweetpea. :hugs: 

Think she's about to get me too. Temp was down a bit this morning and had some spotting after dtd.I usually get some spotting before full on bleeding.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well its more like spotting with cm right now, but normally its like full on AF.. so im confused its been for a few hours now like this and only when i wipe and really check for it.


----------



## LaurGil

Lets burn that :witch: at the stake !!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

right!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Guess who got a faint second line tonight...

:wohoo:

I showed to DH and I'm not imagining it, either.

Wow.


----------



## trgirl308

Omg HM!!!! YAY!!!!!! TEST AGAIN TEST AGAIN! I'm so happy for you, please let us know asap for your next test!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oh my good ness i am so happy for you yay....... congrats hun go test again......


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm definitely going to test tomorrow, hopefully it will be a stronger line.

FX!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> I'm definitely going to test tomorrow, hopefully it will be a stronger line.
> 
> FX!!!

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!! We need pics too :haha:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

oh ya pics pics pics


----------



## pichi

aw congrats! piccies :):)


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: to those that are out or feeling down about ttc


Way to go HM!


----------



## LaurGil

:happydance: HM praying that line is darker for you today xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

POAS again, got another faint second line, glad to see it and will feel even better once I see a darker line. 

So excited!!!


----------



## babyb54

YAY HM!!!!! Ahh, SO excited for you!!


Sorry to those that the witch got. :( :(


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Guess who got a faint second line tonight...
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I showed to DH and I'm not imagining it, either.
> 
> Wow.

:wohoo: This is exciting news :yipee: FX FX FX :dance:


----------



## Somersetlass

i hope you get a stronger line hm good luck


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hM try a frer, or a blue digi test... :)


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> POAS again, got another faint second line, glad to see it and will feel even better once I see a darker line.
> 
> So excited!!!

Time to get a new ticker, btw! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

So excited for the girls who got their BFPs this month! :thumbup: Makes me so happy that some of the acorns have killed the wicked witch!! 

Feeling good about this cycle. Cooking out with DH tonight to enjoy this Indian summer we're having! And drowning my sorrows!! :wine:

Also...guess when my test date is this cycle? Our anniversary! I think that just might be a very good sign!


----------



## Mrs_T

HK :yipee: so exciting!!!

ttcbabyw1 - I hope it works out for you this month- that'd be so :cloud9:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

ttcbabyw1 said:


> So excited for the girls who got their BFPs this month! :thumbup: Makes me so happy that some of the acorns have killed the wicked witch!!
> 
> Feeling good about this cycle. Cooking out with DH tonight to enjoy this Indian summer we're having! And drowning my sorrows!! :wine:
> 
> Also...guess when my test date is this cycle? Our anniversary! I think that just might be a very good sign!

What a perfect anniversary present!!! :dust:

If I ovulate on CD 14 I will be testing 1 day before DH's birthday. I think that would be amazing!!! Now if I could just O this month. :dohh:

That brings me to my question ladies... I take Femara CD 3-7. Have you heard of soy isoflavones? I was wondering if I could take it and Femara? I've heard of people taking soy and clomid so I would assume it would be okay to take soy and Femara too? :shrug: I've just read that it increase your chance of multiples! Which I'm perfectly fine with!!! :haha: Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!

And...HK another faint line!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Love you guys! 

Posted some hard evidence in my journal lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Hakunamatata!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

What an awesome day in here!! :yipee: 

Was just talking to DH and told him AF was due on friday and that I'm just dyingto take a test. (ok so was only a half lie lol) he teased me about me promising not to be "that crazy girl" about getting pg and I told him I thought I'd been a very good girl about it and hadn't brought it up hardly at all. :blush: I think I might have him convinced to go get me a test later on tonight... We're waiting on a friend of ours to drop by rightnow so we can't leave. :dohh:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> What an awesome day in here!! :yipee:
> 
> Was just talking to DH and told him AF was due on friday and that I'm just dyingto take a test. (ok so was only a half lie lol) he teased me about me promising not to be "that crazy girl" about getting pg and I told him I thought I'd been a very good girl about it and hadn't brought it up hardly at all. :blush: I think I might have him convinced to go get me a test later on tonight... We're waiting on a friend of ours to drop by rightnow so we can't leave. :dohh:

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## trgirl308

ttcbaby, sounds promising for next cycle, lots and lots of baby dust to you!

MM, TEST TEST TEST! :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh I've made up my mind, I'm gonna now.... Whether DH goes with me to the store or not!! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Oh I've made up my mind, I'm gonna now.... Whether DH goes with me to the store or not!! :haha:

Just made my night!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Don't expect much.... I'm not. :blush:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Don't expect much.... I'm not. :blush:

Well I will have my hopes up high enough for both of us.  Just remember even if it is BFN, it's still early! How many dpo are you? 10?


----------



## MackMomma8

No testing tonight, girls. I brought it up again after dinner and we ended up getting into a bit of an argument about it. :cry: 

I'm definitely waiting until Sunday now. :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww what the heck??

Mackpapa better be nice to Mackmomma!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Is it so very wrong that I want you to test tonight anyway and report back with a BFP?

:friends:


----------



## horseypants

agreed! imma joining this thread!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry to hear that Mackmomma. Sunday will be here before you know it. :hugs:

Welcome horseypants!

Love the ticker, HM. ;)


----------



## Duffy

HI ladies I'm still around my period started way way early  Finally off of it today. I need to edit my tickler now lol. I am having some issues with my period (always been regular until a month ago) I am having a week to a week and half break between bleeding. I was really hoping my period would regulate itself.


----------



## pixie23

ttcbabyw1 - That would be really exciting to get your BFP for your anniversary, plus it will probably give you a July due date which is in the lead for your poll!

MM - I feel the same way, I feel out this month, though there is no real reason for me to feel this way. I want that BFP so bad that I think feeling out is just a way of protecting myself from disappointment. If this month is a BFN I think I'll have a long cry.

Duffy- I hope your cycles regulate soon. Those irregular cycles are so stressful.

AFM - I'm just hoping and praying for that BFP and a healthy baby to be.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:hugs: pixie... Fx for you this month!


----------



## trgirl308

MackMomma8 said:


> No testing tonight, girls. I brought it up again after dinner and we ended up getting into a bit of an argument about it. :cry:
> 
> I'm definitely waiting until Sunday now. :cry:

Sorry to hear that, I hope everything is ok! Sunday will come really fast! :dust:



horseypants said:


> agreed! imma joining this thread!

Welcome! 



Duffy said:


> HI ladies I'm still around my period started way way early  Finally off of it today. I need to edit my tickler now lol. I am having some issues with my period (always been regular until a month ago) I am having a week to a week and half break between bleeding. I was really hoping my period would regulate itself.

That isn't fun. Have you spoken to your doctor?



pixie23 said:


> ttcbabyw1 - That would be really exciting to get your BFP for your anniversary, plus it will probably give you a July due date which is in the lead for your poll!
> 
> MM - I feel the same way, I feel out this month, though there is no real reason for me to feel this way. I want that BFP so bad that I think feeling out is just a way of protecting myself from disappointment. If this month is a BFN I think I'll have a long cry.
> 
> Duffy- I hope your cycles regulate soon. Those irregular cycles are so stressful.
> 
> AFM - I'm just hoping and praying for that BFP and a healthy baby to be.

:hugs:

I tested this morning, bfn... as isn't here yet, but I do feel like she will be any minute. I have that general stomach crappiness that I always have on cd1. Good news is (if she comes today) that I would have had a 28day cycle, so I would be regulated after bc... gotta find the positive somewhere!

Hope everyone has a good day, and lots of dust to those still testing!


----------



## babyb54

MM- this is why boys don't belong in the POAS process.  Oh well, Sunday will be here in a blink!


----------



## trgirl308

and cd1 it is....


----------



## hwimmer

MM :hugs: fx'd for you, dear! the weekend will be here before we know it!


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> MM - I feel the same way, I feel out this month, though there is no real reason for me to feel this way. I want that BFP so bad that I think feeling out is just a way of protecting myself from disappointment. If this month is a BFN I think I'll have a long cry.

:hugs: Thanks, chick. I wish I could say that I'm just trying to protect myself from disappointment, but I really and truly do not feel like this is my month. After our little spat last night, I'm not sure I even want it to be my month. :cry:



babyb54 said:


> MM- this is why boys don't belong in the POAS process.  Oh well, Sunday will be here in a blink!

:hugs: I just want him to be as excited about the process as I am... and I told him I didn't feel like he was excited AT ALL about this whole thing. :cry: I'll put more in my journal. 



trgirl308 said:


> and cd1 it is....

:hugs:



hwimmer said:


> MM :hugs: fx'd for you, dear! the weekend will be here before we know it!

Thanks, hun. It's just already been a long week, and I could have done without the drama last night.


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> and cd1 it is....

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't want to go over to 1st tri without you guys... :cry:

Hurry up and get those BFP's!!!!!!!


----------



## anniepie

MM- sorry to hear about your thing with your DH... I'm actually not getting my OH involved in things like the testing and charting etc etc... I know it'll just disappoint me as he'll just be "WTF??". Instead, when we do talk about it, which isn't that often, he completely shows his excitement about it all and his commitment to it (just wish he'd show his commitment a little more by giving me a little more :sex: ). I guess men just show it differently. And I guess I can kinda understand them not getting excited about everything that we do as it's not happening to them. For us we're there second guessing everything both leading up to O and during the TWW, spotting every possible symptom, feeling every tiny change, wondering if the twinge was implantation or wind... they :sex: and that's it.

I think they often don't really get it until they get to see the little bean on the screen at the first scan, feel the first movement through your tum, hold their LO in their arms for the first time as they weep at the miracle you have produced together....


----------



## trgirl308

Very well put Annie. 

HM, you had better not leave us!!!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I definitely don't want to leave! I just hope it's okay to talk about pregger stuff in TTC. I feel like I'm breaking some rule somehow :haha: But then again I love hearing pregger stuff from Kelly and babyb54 so it's all good :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

I think we all want to hear from you pregnant ladies...something for us to look forward to (or otherwise!). We're all a bunch of friends here on AA, irrespective of whether we're WTT, TTC, NTNP, pregnant...and when the time comes, with baby in arms...hope we'll stick together through the sleepless nights, nappy rash and cracked nipples...

(God, I'm feeling really wordy and poetic today, someone help me!)


----------



## hakunamatata

Awwwww! Love it.

Virtual group hug, ladies.

:hug:


----------



## anniepie

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug:


----------



## pixie23

:friends::hug::friends:


----------



## KellyC75

:friends::hug::hugs:


----------



## babyb54

trgirl308 said:


> and cd1 it is....

So sorry. :( :hugs: On to the next cycle!! :thumbup:



MackMomma8 said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> MM- this is why boys don't belong in the POAS process.  Oh well, Sunday will be here in a blink!
> 
> :hugs: I just want him to be as excited about the process as I am... and I told him I didn't feel like he was excited AT ALL about this whole thing. :cry: I'll put more in my journal.Click to expand...

I think this may be yet another boys vs girls thing. Remember when we were WTT, and wanting so desperately for our DHs to get baby fever? Just doesn't happen for most of us. :shrug: They're excited and involved in their own way, but I still don't think it becomes *real* until baby is here and in their arms. Then they experience the :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Don't get too discouraged! He's come so far already, and you KNOW he wants this.. but his milestones may be different from yours.. and that's okay. :) I hope for your sake he plays up to your ideal, but don't feel too bad or read into it more than you oughta if he doesn't. Reality and our chick fantasies don't always blend together so well. ;) Damn chick flicks! :haha:

:hugs:



hakunamatata said:


> I definitely don't want to leave! I just hope it's okay to talk about pregger stuff in TTC. *I feel like I'm breaking some rule somehow* :haha: But then again I love hearing pregger stuff from Kelly and babyb54 so it's all good :thumbup:

This is why I only timidly poke my head in these days. Just feel so bad talking or complaining or rejoicing in pregger stuff when so many AA girls are trying desperately to get to that point. :shrug:

...Damn me and DH's fertile junk.. the process was supposed to take longer! :rofl:

I hope more BFPs roll in soon!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:hugs: THE WITCH SUCKS!!! ok im good now... lol


----------



## hakunamatata

I keep teasing DH about his super sperm :haha:


----------



## anniepie

to paraphrase someone in my journal. we need you pregnant ladies to be rubbing your pregnant selves up against us so it rubs off...

Isn't pregnancy meant to be contagious or something???

I worry that my OH has used his super sperm allowances up when he got me up the duff 4 yrs ago thru a condom and the MAP :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wait is up the duff what I think it means?!

:rofl:

Oh and here's some pregger vibes to all:

:dust:

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> I keep teasing DH about his super sperm :haha:

DH teased me that he didn't have super sperm, just "super technique." Boys. :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Boys can be funny.

DH does seem rather pleased with himself :spermy:


----------



## anniepie

hakunamatata said:


> Wait is up the duff what I think it means?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Oh and here's some pregger vibes to all:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :dust:

well you're up the duff my lovely, and babyb54 and Kelly...

keep those pregger vibes coming...especially in about 10 days when I'll be roughly due to O...


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Thanks for being here for me today, girls. It's been a sh!tty day. I'm home sick from work now - I puked up my lunch after 3 bites. :nope: I ran right out after DH left for work and got a 3pk of FRERs.... only to get the most blatant :bfn: ever. :cry:

Sigh. :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh I puked just before I got my BFP!!

It's still early! I bet you'll get your BFP in no time.


----------



## hakunamatata

Ah your British expressions, for some reason I thought duff meant butt...

Oh dear.

:rofl:


----------



## MackMomma8

That's exactly what I was thinking, HM, that's why I went and got the FRERs.


----------



## hakunamatata

11 dpo is still early though.


----------



## pichi

haha at up the duff meaning up the butt haha!

sorry lol. got my appt for getting my tattoo touched up - yay. will have to put it off if i accidently get a bfp though ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha: oops


----------



## pichi

did you not wonder why lots of people on here say they're "up the duff" :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:hug: girls! 

MM... Don't you give up yet!!!! :dust:

Boys are funny. I remember one time last cycle after we *ahem* finished dtd... DH stayed put for a long time. I was kinda like... Ok... You can get off me now. He goes "just wanna make sure all the :spermy: get in there." :rofl:

I think it's the little things like that which let me see that he wants this too... We just can't expect the desire for a lo to take them over the same way it does for us!


----------



## Mrs_T

My OH is more interested now it's happensed. He keeps asking questions and despite the fact I'd told him all this stuff when we were waiting /trying, it is cute he's now so into it!

Like lots of u guys, I didn't involve him in many of the details when trying. I didn't even tell him I'd bought the test, just did it!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> I definitely don't want to leave! I just hope it's okay to talk about pregger stuff in TTC. I feel like I'm breaking some rule somehow :haha: But then again I love hearing pregger stuff from Kelly and babyb54 so it's all good :thumbup:

:haha: We love hearing about :bfp:'s and growing little beans!!! That's why AA's are open to everyone! :hugs:



hakunamatata said:


> Ah your British expressions, for some reason I thought duff meant butt...
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Hahaha! I was thinking the same thing!!! :dohh: dirty minds :dohh:


----------



## babyb54

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/ultrasound-11w1d.jpg

Ut oh, I think that nub has "girl" written all over it! DH is way more bummed than I thought he'd be, lol.

BUT we got to see the little bean kicking and moving! Two arms and two legs and a cute little nose! Was SO cool! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh my god, babyb.... She's beautiful. :cry: Seriously, I'm a blubbling crying sick mess today.


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Oh my god, babyb.... She's beautiful. :cry: Seriously, I'm a blubbling crying sick mess today.

Maybe you're hormonal. :winkwink: I'm still keeping my hopes up for you!


----------



## MackMomma8

So are they sure it's a girl? You're only 11 weeks!! I thought gender scans couldn't be done til 16 weeks?


----------



## LaurGil

Aw what a brilliant scan baby :happydance:

what is this nub thing I have saw alot of ppl comment about it ?

Xxx


----------



## babyb54

Oh no, they didn't even garner a guess. I was just comparing the nub to the angle theory, and it looks very much girl to me.

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## MackMomma8

Neat! Totally bookmarking that site! :)

FWIW, I see "girl" too. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

OMG. She's beautiful!!! 

This is so exciting!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

ttcbabyw1 said:


> :hug: girls!
> 
> MM... Don't you give up yet!!!! :dust:
> 
> *Boys are funny. I remember one time last cycle after we *ahem* finished dtd... DH stayed put for a long time. I was kinda like... Ok... You can get off me now. He goes "just wanna make sure all the  get in there." *
> 
> I think it's the little things like that which let me see that he wants this too... We just can't expect the desire for a lo to take them over the same way it does for us!

:rofl:


----------



## anniepie

babyb54 said:


> Oh no, they didn't even garner a guess. I was just comparing the nub to the angle theory, and it looks very much girl to me.
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

Congrats babyb ...amazing picture

I've used that gender thing a number of times and.its only come out right a few timea-tries it on Kelly and got it totally wrong! If I remember right I think they quote other at just over the 50% accurate....


----------



## babyb54

anniepie said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, they didn't even garner a guess. I was just comparing the nub to the angle theory, and it looks very much girl to me.
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html
> 
> Congrats babyb ...amazing picture
> 
> I've used that gender thing a number of times and.its only come out right a few timea-tries it on Kelly and got it totally wrong! If I remember right I think they quote other at just over the 50% accurate....Click to expand...

Oh cool! I thought it was more accurate than that (assuming the nub is actually obvious). Good to know that we're still in suspence!

Shared that news with DH..seemed to cheer him up. (or maybe it was the beers he started drinking as soon as we got home :rofl:)


----------



## hakunamatata

Or a little of both! :winkwink:


----------



## CassieC

Hello all! I am new to here and think that some of your conversations are great! I am just looking to make some new friends who are dealing with some of the same issues. I am feeling a little lonely in my quest these days.


----------



## Andielina

I've been kind stalking you guys for a few days. :blush: I'd love to join this thread. I really like how positive and supportive everyone is!!! The number of :bfp:'s is super exciting as well and it's nice to see a thread with a variety of people and situations. :flower:


----------



## CassieC

my next question is how does everyone get the cute stuff at the end of their posts?


----------



## Andielina

CassieC said:


> my next question is how does everyone get the cute stuff at the end of their posts?

They're called tickers. I got mine from daisypath.com and thebump.com. You customize them and then it gives you a couple different codes. You use the bbcode and copy and paste it into your signature on your account. It took me a little while to figure that out when I first came here. :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome Andielina and Cassie! We are a great bunch!

HM, babyb and all the others with their bfps, we love hearing from you guys, it gives us hope. And well I speak for myself anyhow I am genuinely happy when one of us gets a bfp, only slightly jealous when it is irl friend that gets it. :)

MM, sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, hopefully it is a good sign!

Tomorrow if Friday, a jeans day at my office, and my boss is getting lunch... wonderful!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

trgirl308 said:


> Welcome Andielina and Cassie! We are a great bunch!
> 
> HM, babyb and all the others with their bfps, we love hearing from you guys, it gives us hope. And well I speak for myself anyhow I am genuinely happy when one of us gets a bfp, only slightly jealous when it is irl friend that gets it. :)
> 
> MM, sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, hopefully it is a good sign!
> 
> Tomorrow if Friday, a jeans day at my office, and my boss is getting lunch... wonderful!

You speak for me too trgirl! It's so exciting when I get on to check the thread and see :bfp:'s and beautiful scan pics!!!! At the same time I'm dissapointed when I see other's who've had the witch visit. :( 

:flower: Welcome to Autumn Acorns Andielina and Cassie!


I'll be at the children's hospital for class tomorrow. I just love the environment and being able to make the kids laugh and smile. :) But I have to get up at 3:30 am to get ready so I better head to bed! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to the newest members of AA!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Babyb54, beautiful scan! Your sweet little baby. (Btw, my dh was a little bummed when he found out we were having a girl, but he was actually more defensive that people would think he'd be upset. lol Now, Kara has him wrapped around her little finger.) :cloud9:

Welcome new members!

:hug:


----------



## Mrs_T

Beautiful scan pic babyb! I agree that it looks like a girl according to that,link! 

Welcome to the new acorns!


----------



## anniepie

welcome newbies :hi:

I'm so glad its almost the weekend...been a rubbish week at work. Hoping to get some BD time in before OH heads away for a week...but still no sign of any EWCM so will probably have to hope I O way late again like last month...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:

OMG Congrats HM & Mrs T..:wohoo:

Babyb54 - OMG your bubby is so cute..

I have just spent the last 1hr catching up on all the pages, we haven't had internet access until now. Have missed talking to all you lovely ladies.

Well DH and I are having a great time in Europe have been to London, Munich and Prague so far. We are off to Austria tomorrow for the Sound of Music Tour, can't wait.

Well the :witch: should get me in about a weeks time then DH and I will be officially TTC, but I have been reading my TCOYF book and it says that sometimes your body won't get a period or ovulate when your on holiday. Hope this doesn't happen to me..:nope:


----------



## pixie23

BabyB- a beautiful scan! Baby looks perfect!

Welcome to Autumn Acorns ladies!

Redknob- Your trip sounds wonderful! I'm glad that you're having a great vacation. I hope it won't mess up your cycle though.

AFM - waiting to test. One week to go. May I say that the temptation to test is much less when there aren't tests in the cupboard screaming my name. As long as the weekend goes by with much distraction then I think I'll make it to my testing day without giving in. DH is sick today, but he ended up going to work anyway. If he's feeling up to it, I think we may leave town for the weekend, but we don't have plans set in stone.


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely scan pic babyb54 :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Welcome newbies!! :wave: 

So, this question may be TMI... but what are we about here on bnb if there isn't a little TMI now and then?! :rofl:

Is it normal for the length of your period to vary month to month? My CYCLE length is now consistent (about 28-29 days), but is it normal for the length of time I actually am bleeding to vary month to month? Like, two months ago it was 4 days, then 2 spotting. Last month was 4 days 1 spotting, and this month I've only bled for 2 days, and since last night I've barely had anything but a bit of spotting as though AF is nearly gone. Wondering whether it's normal for it to vary like this? :shrug:


----------



## anniepie

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Welcome newbies!! :wave:
> 
> So, this question may be TMI... but what are we about here on bnb if there isn't a little TMI now and then?! :rofl:
> 
> Is it normal for the length of your period to vary month to month? My CYCLE length is now consistent (about 28-29 days), but is it normal for the length of time I actually am bleeding to vary month to month? Like, two months ago it was 4 days, then 2 spotting. Last month was 4 days 1 spotting, and this month I've only bled for 2 days, and since last night I've barely had anything but a bit of spotting as though AF is nearly gone. Wondering whether it's normal for it to vary like this? :shrug:

My cycle length and AF length vary in length from month to month. Sometimes I have 4 days solid bleeding with maybe a day of spotting (this type of pattern is more normal to me), but other times (like last cycle) I hardly bled at all for about 3 days (but was definitely bleeding), and then spotted for an additional 3 days... I've also had cycles about 3 days long...

BUT it can sometimes be a 'period' in early pregnancy when light like this....


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Thanks Annie Pie. I don't think it's an early pregnancy thing, as I did have one day of definite light bleeding, and a day of medium-heavy bleeding. Also, got a negative pregnancy test the day before that. I would be gutted if I was pregnant as have been drinking the last two nights!!


----------



## anniepie

its probably just one of those cycles....just unexplainable but different... I think with the internet and sites like this (not to knock them!) we all want answers and reasons when things don't run like clockwork...in reality, our bodies work because of fine balances of hormones and interactions from other internal and external factors...change one slightly and it can be a domino effect...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i agree annipie ... how many days are in your cycle. 
im gonna go by my last day in my cycles that been normally they are 31 days but twice ive had 35 day cycles. so im not considering myself to be late till after 35 days. from now on and will still wait a week before i test tired of wasting money and getting my hopes up. so i will be due to test on halloween lol. spoooky ehhh!!! lol hope that wicket :witch: dont get me for laughs


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i agree annipie ... how many days are in your cycle.:shrug: 
im gonna go by my last day in my cycles that been normally they are 31 days but twice ive had 35 day cycles. so im not considering myself to be late till after 35 days. from now on and will still wait a week before i test tired of wasting money and getting my hopes up. so i will be due to test on halloween lol. spoooky ehhh!!! lol hope that wicked :witch: dont get me for laughs:haha:


----------



## anniepie

My cycles have ranged from 26 to 38 days. The 26 day one was unusually short for me- I'm normally over 30 days... my LP is always just 10 days, so I've an awful long wait to O- I find it worse than the TWW tbh- at least in the tww you've done all you can!

Can't believe you'll be due on halloween sw33tp3a...


----------



## babynewbie

Im baaaaacckk off holiday! :D Had a *brilliant* time :thumbup: Ill update my journal a bit later.

Havent caught up yet on anything so what have i missed?? Any exciting news for me??? :flower:


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie said:


> Im baaaaacckk off holiday! :D Had a *brilliant* time :thumbup: Ill update my journal a bit later.
> 
> Havent caught up yet on anything so what have i missed?? Any exciting news for me??? :flower:

Go check out HK's journal as a matter of priority!!

Glad you had a great break!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay you're back! We missed you.

Yup I'm knocked up!


----------



## anniepie

sorry HK...just too excited :wohoo:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hehe don't be sorry!

Mr. HM got me up the duff as Annie would say :haha:

I keep POAS, there's something defintely wrong with me.

My obgyn appt is in 4 weeks. I had scheduled it before I got my BFP. Should I go in sooner??


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> Hehe don't be sorry!
> 
> Mr. HM got me up the duff as Annie would say :haha:
> 
> I keep POAS, there's something defintely wrong with me.
> 
> My obgyn appt is in 4 weeks. I had scheduled it before I got my BFP. Should I go in sooner??

I wouldn't.. you'll be around 7 weeks. Most OB's won't want to see you before that anyways.


----------



## MackMomma8

Hey, girls! :wave: Welcome new members! :hugs:

Home sick again today. I've been sleeping soo much. Went to bed at 10 last night, got up at 6, got sick, left my boss a VM telling her I wasn't coming in today, passed back out on the couch and just woke up like 30 mins ago. :shock: I was really, really hoping it's because I'm knocked up... but 2 FRERs later, both :bfn:, and I'm kinda gutted. AF is supposed to show her ugly head today, but not yet. 

It's gonna be a loooong weekend if the :witch: doesn't show soon.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw hon!! I hope you're feeling better soon.

Called the doctor and after waiting on hold for about 8 hours tried a different location (same network of doctors) and finally got a human being to talk to (gasp) and I'm keeping the same appt date but they're changing the appt type.

If they're so understaffed they can't handle simple phone calls, that doesn't put my mind at ease.


----------



## MackMomma8

That would put me off too, HM. Finding a good doctor is really important - I'm lucky to already have a list of the top 5 in my area, each with a personal referral. :thumbup: Don't be afraid to speak up, too - it's YOUR baby and YOUR health, and if you don't speak up, who will? If you don't like this office, find another - and tell them so and why!

Sorry, the whole doctor/hospital/healthcare system in the US just rubs me the wrong way. Don't get me started on how we treat midwives in this country. :growlmad:


----------



## pixie23

MM - I hope you get to feeling better so - by feeling better I mean get that BFP!


----------



## Andielina

MM I'm totally there with you and I really hope there are some little Autumn Acorns nestling in that's making us super tired! :happydance:

I'm 12dpo now and have had some noticeably uncomfortable cramps today followed by some serious nausea this afternoon. I never have cramps before a/f and I'm never nauseous unless I'm sick. I took a test this afternoon and of course it was a :bfn:. So disappointing! My bbs aren't hurting at all and normally by now I can hardly wear a bra. I just don't know what to think!! A/f is sposed to be here Sunday so I'm going to try and wait it out but it's hard b/c I feel like I'm :wacko:. Sorry to write so much. DH is sweet but just does not get it.


----------



## trgirl308

Andielina, hope it is all good signs and you get a bfp soon! But it is still early, keep us posted!

I start a new schedule at work next week, so I will no longer really have any weeknights at home, so tonight DH and I got all dressed up and went to a really nice restaurant.... then came home and had some fun.. so I had a really good evening! And now it is the weekend! 

Fx MM, hope you get some good news soon! Or at least start feeling better!


----------



## babynewbie

hakunamatata said:


> Yay you're back! We missed you.
> 
> Yup I'm knocked up!

:happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy::yipee::happydance::dance: 

Eeeeee!! Im so happy for you hun! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Ok girls... time to shower me with all the advantages of NOT temping. Seriously trying to talk myself out of it this month, but not sure whether it'll make me more or less stressed?! :shrug: 

(See my journal for more details!!)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you are feeling better soon MM..:hugs:

Well we are now in Austria and my mobile phone is in Germany thanks to my DH for having it in the bed..:growlmad:


----------



## MackMomma8

:witch:. She got me, early this morning. Sigh.

Onwards and upwards. :coffee:

At least I'm feeling better. Better enough to make my BIL a birthday dinner, anyhow. :haha: 

So I think I'm going to be 100% NTNP this month. I'm not even going to use FF to track my CM or anything. I'm just going to have sex, when I want, and make a note of when my next AF is due. I don't like the woman I was becoming this past cycle. I thought just giving up temping was going to be enough to keep me sane... but apparently not! :blush: I honestly feel like the less I know, the less I have to obsess over, and the better off me and my marriage will be. :)


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> :witch:. She got me, early this morning. Sigh.
> 
> Onwards and upwards. :coffee:
> 
> At least I'm feeling better. Better enough to make my BIL a birthday dinner, anyhow. :haha:
> 
> So I think I'm going to be 100% NTNP this month. I'm not even going to use FF to track my CM or anything. I'm just going to have sex, when I want, and make a note of when my next AF is due. I don't like the woman I was becoming this past cycle. I thought just giving up temping was going to be enough to keep me sane... but apparently not! :blush: I honestly feel like the less I know, the less I have to obsess over, and the better off me and my marriage will be. :)

Sorry the :witch: arrived 

But I think that your new plan is a great idea :thumbup: NTNP rocks :winkwink:

Just relax & enjoy yourselves, no pressure :dance:


----------



## pixie23

:hug: MM


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone! Forgot everything I was going to say, but :hugs: all around.

Boo to AF. :growlmad: Hope this cycle is bright and relaxing for everyone!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Andielina

MackMomma8 said:


> :witch:. She got me, early this morning. Sigh.
> 
> Onwards and upwards. :coffee:
> 
> At least I'm feeling better. Better enough to make my BIL a birthday dinner, anyhow. :haha:
> 
> So I think I'm going to be 100% NTNP this month. I'm not even going to use FF to track my CM or anything. I'm just going to have sex, when I want, and make a note of when my next AF is due. I don't like the woman I was becoming this past cycle. I thought just giving up temping was going to be enough to keep me sane... but apparently not! :blush: I honestly feel like the less I know, the less I have to obsess over, and the better off me and my marriage will be. :)

:hugs: MM. I'm sorry!! But you're right. Another cycle, another chance. I don't have any signs of a/f yet. Still crampy, still a lil nauseated. My face is soo broken out and my bbs don't hurt, both of which are unusual for me. But, who knows! :shrug:

Took a Answer early result this morning with second morning urine... :bfn:. I'm 13dpo, so it's very disappointing. I don't guess this will be my month, so next cycle we're gonna go to ntnp. Like you, MM, I think not knowing will help me not obsess over everything. :blush:

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday!!


----------



## babynewbie

Sorry the witch got you MM, but great plan for this next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I just updated my journal with my day yesterday.... I got into a bit of a car accident on the way home from class but I'm okay just a bit sore and achey.

On a brighter note... it's a beautiful Saturday here!!! :yipee: :wohoo: 

:dust: to all those trying!

And I'm still super excited for HK!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry the witch got you honeybun.

Yay for NTNP! No pressure!!

:friends:


----------



## KellyC75

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I just updated my journal with my day yesterday.... I got into a bit of a car accident on the way home from class but I'm okay just a bit sore and achey.
> 
> On a brighter note... it's a beautiful Saturday here!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: to all those trying!
> 
> And I'm still super excited for HK!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance:

Glad your Ok :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

glad you are ok babymaybe.. sorry for AF... OCTOBER is gonna be our month.. :thumbup:


----------



## CassieC

Well, I am about to go buy my BBT thermometer and attempt charting for the first time. I am so worried I will become obsessed, stressed, and crazier than I already am. I am on my 2ww right now but want to start so I can establish a good baseline. 

Good luck to everyone. 

and if you have any tips I would love to hear them!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i tried doing it and it was so chaotic, i think im gonna get a new one and try temping again this cycle. since im still in the beginning of my cycle..


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry the :witch: got you MM..:hugs: Hope this cycle you get you :bfp:..xx


----------



## hakunamatata

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I just updated my journal with my day yesterday.... I got into a bit of a car accident on the way home from class but I'm okay just a bit sore and achey.
> 
> On a brighter note... it's a beautiful Saturday here!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: to all those trying!
> 
> And I'm still super excited for HK!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm glad you're okay!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I just updated my journal with my day yesterday.... I got into a bit of a car accident on the way home from class but I'm okay just a bit sore and achey.
> 
> On a brighter note... it's a beautiful Saturday here!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: to all those trying!
> 
> And I'm still super excited for HK!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance:

Glad to hear you are ok. Oh No not in your new car???...:growl mad:

AFM - Had an awesome day in Salzburg, Austria on The Sound of Music tour. Bought a Cuckoo clock and some Swarovski crystal. This place is beautiful. Getting a bit nervous about TTC as I am eating and drinking all of the wrong things. I have had so much gluten which I am not allowed to eat, but it is really hard to explain to people what Coeliac Disease is or even try to explain that I need food Gluten Free...LOL


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Miss Redknob said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> I just updated my journal with my day yesterday.... I got into a bit of a car accident on the way home from class but I'm okay just a bit sore and achey.
> 
> On a brighter note... it's a beautiful Saturday here!!! :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: to all those trying!
> 
> And I'm still super excited for HK!!! :yipee: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Glad to hear you are ok. Oh No not in your new car???...:growl mad:
> 
> AFM - Had an awesome day in Salzburg, Austria on The Sound of Music tour. Bought a Cuckoo clock and some Swarovski crystal. This place is beautiful. Getting a bit nervous about TTC as I am eating and drinking all of the wrong things. I have had so much gluten which I am not allowed to eat, but it is really hard to explain to people what Coeliac Disease is or even try to explain that I need food Gluten Free...LOLClick to expand...

Thanks, and no not in my car. Some other girls in my class carpool and we take turns driving. It was not my turn to drive but my vehicle probably would have taken the hit a little better than her little 2 door car. :shrug: 

I'm glad you're having a good time! It's so hard to travel when you have specific food requirements! I'm diabetic and of course finding low carb food is much easier than gluten free but people look at you crazy when you ask for the nutritional information. It's like they want you just eat it and shut up! So frustrating. :growlmad: Enjoy Paris and :yipee: for TTC!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Newsflash: see my journal for a surefire way to avoid symptom spotting! 

I'm either a genius or.... If I disappear next week, they've chucked me in the looney bin! :wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## pichi

ah why is it this cycle seems be be SOOOO LOONGG this month :dohh: hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyMaybe917 - Thank goodness it wasn't in your car...I know, I am going on a major diet of tuna or chicken and salad when I get home..:rofl:


----------



## pixie23

Yes, dining with my dairy allergy has been interesting. I've been so blessed that we got moved to England because food is cooked fresh here most of the time rather than like it is in the US where all the chain restaurants seem to have frozen food that they just drop into the fryer. The restaurants have been accomidating and because it's fresh they know if it's dairy free or not. I'm dreading travelling to countires where english is not the primary language though because I'm scared how I'll explain my dietary needs.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie -glad you are able to eat in peace of allergies for the time being hun...

one of my friends thinks she is pregnant and is gonna test today. she is a single mom of one, and she had a guy friend come in town and things happened. she says her cycle is like clock work and she was due sept. 12, im like you are almost a month late why havent you tested. she was trying to avoid the idea. she said she didnt even realize she was late though till last week when i told her i was TTCing. and it made her think of when her last AF had came. and so she told me this morning, she is scared yet excited. im excited for her but knowing she is a single mom is kinda scary. she said im the only one she has told. i think im doing ok with the idea and am going to be supportive but its gonna be hard if she is and i dont conceive soon. it would be great if i do conceive though and we can be bump buddies.


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG AMANDA KNOX IS FREE!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## pichi

Amanda Knox? :blush:


----------



## MackMomma8

She was accused of murdering her roommate while studying abroad in Italy. 

Amanda Know to go free


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> OMG AMANDA KNOX IS FREE!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

About f:)cking time!


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> OMG AMANDA KNOX IS FREE!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> About f:)cking time!Click to expand...

Amen... as far as I'm concerned, they've had the real killer locked up since 2008. That girl spent 4 years in an Italian jail for NO REASON. Bah. :growlmad:


----------



## hakunamatata

That's crazy!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:thumbup: for innocent people being free!

This cycle is creeeeeping by. Only cd6! Hasn't seemed this slow since the first ttc cycle when I didn't ovulate til cd twenty something.

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## trgirl308

At least af is gone... for now. Next due is Oct. 27th, lots of fx till then! I am feeling good about this cycle. :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Whoot we're cycle buddies trgirl!! :happydance: That's the only thing I'm keeping track of this cycle thought. Oct 27th is the day the :witch: is due to visit, and I am only going to test after I know I'm well and proper late. 

(Y'all can knock me out of my fantasyland at any moment, btw. :haha:)


----------



## trgirl308

You'll be good I'm sure, you held out pretty good this cycle! I'm here for you, I would really like to wait until Oct 28th. :)


----------



## MackMomma8

See, we have a Halloween party to attend on the 29th. Have I mentioned that Halloween is my FAVORITE holiday? Blows Christmas and 4th of July clean out of the water. And we all know how MM likes to blow sh!t up. :rofl:

I plan on keeping to the "drink til it's pink" mantra, don't plan on testing until the 30th, at the earliest. No way I'm not drinking at this party unless I know 100% for sure that I'm preggos. Once again, this is where ignorance is bliss and being ignorant will get me exactly what I want. :)


----------



## Andielina

MackMomma8 said:


> See, we have a Halloween party to attend on the 29th. Have I mentioned that Halloween is my FAVORITE holiday? Blows Christmas and 4th of July clean out of the water. And we all know how MM likes to blow sh!t up. :rofl:
> 
> I plan on keeping to the "drink til it's pink" mantra, don't plan on testing until the 30th, at the earliest. No way I'm not drinking at this party unless I know 100% for sure that I'm preggos. Once again, this is where ignorance is bliss and being ignorant will get me exactly what I want. :)

'drink til it's pink' <-- :rofl: I've never heard that! Love it!! 

Okay, ladies, I need some encouragement/advice/reality check. I am about 15dpo. I am 2 days late. My cycle is clockwork. The only time in recent years I have ever been late was when I came of my bc pills in June. The cycle after I was back on track and have been ever since. 

I took a test yesterday morning. :bfn: I took a test this afternoon after holding my urine for 5 1/2 hours. :bfn: I am so frustrated and upset!!!! Did I ovulate late? I feel like I'm coming down with the flu or something, and that doesn't help how I feel. I keep having cramps down there but I NEVER have cramps until days 2-3 of a/f.

I used the 1 dollar cheapie tests from the dollar store. Could they be the problem? Could it still be too early? I just don't know what to think and I do not like this at all. I'm so emotional right now, too. :cry: DH noticed blue veins across the dark part of my bbs last night and knows I'm now late and is getting excited, but I'm so scared to let him down if I'm not preggers. 

Any help/advice/anything is SO appreciated!!! I feel so lost! :shrug:


----------



## trgirl308

Last year was our first Halloween in our current house, the previous one was a 3rd floor apt so no trick or treaters, so it was really our first Halloween living together. We got so excited and decorated the whole house... and we were the only ones on the street and there were not a lot of kids... it was sad. But we'll probably do it all again this year, and the rest of the street can just suck! We bought our costumes months ago... I love candy!


----------



## trgirl308

Andielina, you are not out until she comes! But bfp is still possible, sometimes it can take a little longer for your hcg levels to get up. I would say try a frer, and if you keep getting bfns and no af, then see if you get a blood test done. Your symptoms sound positive, I hope you get an answer soon! :dust:


----------



## jrockwe1

andielina-i used a dollar store cheapie this morning fmu and it was neg. used a first response this afternoon and very faint positive :) try again in 2 days with a different test :)


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Jrock! Hope it sticks!


----------



## Andielina

jrockwe1 said:


> andielina-i used a dollar store cheapie this morning fmu and it was neg. used a first response this afternoon and very faint positive :) try again in 2 days with a different test :)

Thank you so much!! And congrats! They are just so obviously negative... I can't even pretend they have a faint line!! And DH and I just want to know! I hate waiting... but if it means a :bfp: in the end I guess I can hold out. 

Congratulations on yours!!! I hope it's a very happy and healthy 9 mos. for you. :flower:

This would be our first and so everything is so new and unpredictable. Thank you trgirl and jrock for the kind words!


----------



## CassieC

MackMomma8 said:


> See, we have a Halloween party to attend on the 29th. Have I mentioned that Halloween is my FAVORITE holiday? Blows Christmas and 4th of July clean out of the water. And we all know how MM likes to blow sh!t up. :rofl:
> 
> I plan on keeping to the "drink til it's pink" mantra, don't plan on testing until the 30th, at the earliest. No way I'm not drinking at this party unless I know 100% for sure that I'm preggos. Once again, this is where ignorance is bliss and being ignorant will get me exactly what I want. :)

I am going to be shower poof this year! Made a great big poofy ball of tulle on a tank top and sewed a rope loop on the neck. It's awesome!

Last year I was poop, lol, I am a nurse and its just funny to me. I had all brown clothes and glued popcorn all over it. Then I got a pair of the plastic bedpans from the hospital and glued a pair of flip flops in them and rhinestones all over them! I was fantastic, lmao 

I love halloween!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck with the testing Andielina. Hopefully, it'll turn positive soon.

Congrats jrock!

So my gyno piddled around sending my bc prescription to the pharmacy so that gave me a week to waver . . . and waver . . .
Finally, after much debate, I told DH it was his choice---I was going to bed; "Wake me and tell me to take a pill if that's want you want."

And . . .

he didn't!

SO I'm back in for 1 more month. :happydance: CD 15, average cycle 38 days. I hope I'm not too late.


----------



## trgirl308

Yay Mousechicky! Good luck! :)


----------



## pichi

i've been cramping for the last week but i've not had a temp rise so i don't know what the hell's going on ¬___¬ don't even know how long my cycle will be this month. i jump from 28 - 38! annoying


----------



## Andielina

Yay Mousechicky!! Good luck!! Fx'd for you a million times! I woke up this morning and still nothing, so I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic. I did dream however that a/f came and I was SO disappointed. But then I woke up to find the :witch: is still far away!! I told DH and his words were. "Good. Keep it that way!" Bless. :smile:

Hang in there pichi. My cycle didn't have a definite temp rise either, but based on my cm I'm certain I did ovulate. Temping is great but it's not necessarily 100%. 

So thanks ladies for the crossed fingers and prayers. We would be so ecstatic to get our Autumn Acorn! I'll keep everyone updated. I'm going to try and wait until Friday to test again. Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## pixie23

congrats jrock!

you're not out yet andielina - I'm not sure what your cycles are like, but if you have a short lp then you will probably be a few days late before you get that BFP. Your symptoms sound promising.

love your costume ideas cassiec!

mousechicky :happydance:


----------



## jrockwe1

thanks everyone for the congrats. still nervous bc its early...not supposed to get AF til the 6th/7th and i was reading on a few sites that 30%of early detected bfp end in mc :( i got another this morning, still faint. so idk.i hope it sticks! told dh, he asked when i will have a belly haha like its gonna magically appear overnight...good luck to everyone *baby dust to all*


----------



## jrockwe1

andielina- i understand. im a poas addict and obsessive to the point where i take them apart, run around the house and inspect them under different lights, dig them out of the trash and look again (i know after 10 min they are invalid) it may just take a few days for your levels to get high enough. peeonastick.com has a comparison where they show which tests detect at what levels...but with my son, i didnt test pos til somewhere between 7-9 weeks. thats why im cautious on this one. good luck to you :)


----------



## anniepie

Hi ladies...I've been MIA a few days and I seem to have missed so much! Any exciting news?

Had my grandad's funeral yesterday which was a really emotional day :cry: and saw OH off on his work trip this morning, which was a little more than I could deal with. Got in some action this morning, so hopefully my bases will be covered if I O while he's away...otherwise I'll just need to get some good :sex: in when he's back...


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats jrock!! :happydance:

It's my day off today...should be cleaning, but I can't get going! It's 1pm and I officially have not done anything...:dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

jrockwe1 said:


> andielina-i used a dollar store cheapie this morning fmu and it was neg. used a first response this afternoon and very faint positive :) try again in 2 days with a different test :)

Congratulations! :happydance:



mouse_chicky said:


> Good luck with the testing Andielina. Hopefully, it'll turn positive soon.
> 
> Congrats jrock!
> 
> So my gyno piddled around sending my bc prescription to the pharmacy so that gave me a week to waver . . . and waver . . .
> Finally, after much debate, I told DH it was his choice---I was going to bed; "Wake me and tell me to take a pill if that's want you want."
> 
> And . . .
> 
> he didn't!
> 
> SO I'm back in for 1 more month. :happydance: CD 15, average cycle 38 days. I hope I'm not too late.

Yay! :sex: :spermy: :dust:



anniepie said:


> Hi ladies...I've been MIA a few days and I seem to have missed so much! Any exciting news?
> 
> Had my grandad's funeral yesterday which was a really emotional day :cry: and saw OH off on his work trip this morning, which was a little more than I could deal with. Got in some action this morning, so hopefully my bases will be covered if I O while he's away...otherwise I'll just need to get some good :sex: in when he's back...

Sorry about your grandad hun :hugs: and fingers crossed that todays nookie will do the trick! :spermy:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay Jrock congrats hope it is a sticky one..


----------



## mouse_chicky

ttcbabyw1, I know how you feel. I have today off, and I've started :laundry:, that's about it.

Anniepie, :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jrock- congratulations!!!

MC- I'm so excited you're trying for another month!


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi ladies! :hi:

jrock - sounds promising, fx'd it's a sticky bean!

Annie - so sorry to hear about your grandad :hugs:

MC - yay for trying for another month.

I had my first phone call from my midwife today - we've booked my 'booking in' appointment for 3 weeks time (I'm on holiday that week so won't need to worry about getting time off work). Also she's put a request in for my 12 week scan date so I should get a letter through soon with that date :happydance:


:dust: to all!


----------



## Andielina

jrockwe1 said:


> andielina- i understand. im a poas addict and obsessive to the point where i take them apart, run around the house and inspect them under different lights, dig them out of the trash and look again (i know after 10 min they are invalid) it may just take a few days for your levels to get high enough. peeonastick.com has a comparison where they show which tests detect at what levels...but with my son, i didnt test pos til somewhere between 7-9 weeks. thats why im cautious on this one. good luck to you :)

Thank you so much! I have very quickly become a poas addict as well and now that I'm out of tests (another bfn this afternoon :cry:) I'm going to try to wait it out and just let things happen. I know our bodies can play tricks on us, especially when we think we may be pregnant, so I'm going to try my best to just relax and be ok with whatever happens. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Really must visit more often! At least it won't be as manic at work now :dance: 
Welcome to any new ladies and congrats if they're needed :haha: 

CD11 today so I think I'll seduce the hubby tonight! :sex: I know I should wait for the New Year like we (I) planned but who's to say it'll work straight away?!
Was given some advice last night, "Get on with it, because it always works out in the end" :rofl: and I think I'm going to do it :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Break out the silk panties. . . . :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Ooh la la! :winkwink:


----------



## Andielina

Good luck with that seduction Mrs Gibbo!! :happydance:

Okay, please tell me I'm not losing my mind. DH and I noticed tonight that my bbs, chest, and arms have turned into a HIGHWAY of blue veins! They are very prominent. I'm used to having a few and them being a little more noticeable before a/f but this is just crazy!

I know some of you are moms/currently expecting... was this a symptom for you? Is it normal? Do I need to see a doctor? 

Still no a/f, but no :bfp: either, so fx'd that I'll get a second line soon!! Thanks to everyone for their support and encouragement--> no one tells you how crazy ttc can make you feel!


----------



## hakunamatata

This wasn't a symptom for me, but maybe for someone else?

FX!! :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

This is random.... but is anyone else's screen centered? All the text on bnb is right in the center of my screen. :shrug: I think I'm going crazy!!! :wacko:


----------



## CassieC

Mrs t. I so wish we had midwifes here. It seems like it is so much more personal than going into the hospital and getting whatever random team of nurses that happen to be on shift!


I have thought a lot about becoming a nurse midwife too


----------



## anniepie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> This is random.... but is anyone else's screen centered? All the text on bnb is right in the center of my screen. :shrug: I think I'm going crazy!!! :wacko:

this hasn't happened to me but my avatar has gone, along with my new countdown tinker and my posts I just did on my journal weren't showing...talk about making me feel like I'm. going crazy...wondering if I still exist!!


----------



## Mrs_T

Andielina said:


> Good luck with that seduction Mrs Gibbo!! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, please tell me I'm not losing my mind. DH and I noticed tonight that my bbs, chest, and arms have turned into a HIGHWAY of blue veins! They are very prominent. I'm used to having a few and them being a little more noticeable before a/f but this is just crazy!
> 
> I know some of you are moms/currently expecting... was this a symptom for you? Is it normal? Do I need to see a doctor?
> 
> Still no a/f, but no :bfp: either, so fx'd that I'll get a second line soon!! Thanks to everyone for their support and encouragement--> no one tells you how crazy ttc can make you feel!


No sorry not a symptom I had. In fact I have very few symptoms. was extremely tired tIe week after ov and had very mild cramps about 2 days before af xas due.


----------



## Mrs_T

CassieC said:


> Mrs t. I so wish we had midwifes here. It seems like it is so much more personal than going into the hospital and getting whatever random team of nurses that happen to be on shift!
> 
> 
> I have thought a lot about becoming a nurse midwife too


Yeah it is nice and personal. For my first appointment, she actually comes to my house!

I think it'd be a great job except I'm always put off shift work...I could never do the nights!!


----------



## pixie23

AF is due friday, so far so good. I haven't tested yet. I have been extremely tired, I'm not sure if I'm just adjusting to the time change or the weather or what. I'm glad that you didn't really have any symptoms MrsT. It brings me hope because I haven't really had any, I've just been exhausted. My body has been doing some weird things though like spotting which I NEVER have happen except at af. Fx. I'm hoping to get that BFP!


----------



## pichi

well - i think i OV'd yesterday - no bd'ing at all but next month is our official month to start ttc! :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

Andielina, fx you get that bfp soon!... and Pixie too!!!!! :)

Mrs_T, we have midwives here, and I would probably want one, how much does it cost you?

Gl next month Pichi! 

Today is my day off, got lots of schoolwork to do and definitely want to get in a nap. :)


----------



## anniepie

I've not O'd this month yet, but I swear I've already got symptoms... :wacko::dohh:


----------



## anniepie

anniepie said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> This is random.... but is anyone else's screen centered? All the text on bnb is right in the center of my screen. :shrug: I think I'm going crazy!!! :wacko:
> 
> this hasn't happened to me but my avatar has gone, along with my new countdown tinker and my posts I just did on my journal weren't showing...talk about making me feel like I'm. going crazy...wondering if I still exist!!Click to expand...

It is like this now I'm on my proper computer, rather than mobile, and I hate it!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

anniepie said:


> I've not O'd this month yet, but I swear I've already got symptoms... :wacko::dohh:

:rofl: Me too! I thought I'd do the symptom spotting thing before O this time to try and stop me doing it after O. Yesterday I caught myself thinking... "Maybe I am pg. My period was pretty light and I have lots of symptoms...maybe it was a fluke!" I just kept telling myself... "not possible...not possible...not possible" :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

BabyMaybe917 said:


> This is random.... but is anyone else's screen centered? All the text on bnb is right in the center of my screen. :shrug: I think I'm going crazy!!! :wacko:

Mine is too :comp: ~ Thought it was just my computer, so glad you mentioned it! :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

pixie23 said:


> AF is due friday, so far so good. I haven't tested yet. I have been extremely tired, I'm not sure if I'm just adjusting to the time change or the weather or what. I'm glad that you didn't really have any symptoms MrsT. It brings me hope because I haven't really had any, I've just been exhausted. My body has been doing some weird things though like spotting which I NEVER have happen except at af. Fx. I'm hoping to get that BFP!

Good luck hun :flower: when are you testing? :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

So being here in England, I will have the option of delivering in an American Hospital abroad or with the England NHS. It's nice that I will have options, but they're a bit complicated. For my curiosity, does anyone know a bit of what to expect with a midwife NHS birth?


----------



## pixie23

vaniilla said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> AF is due friday, so far so good. I haven't tested yet. I have been extremely tired, I'm not sure if I'm just adjusting to the time change or the weather or what. I'm glad that you didn't really have any symptoms MrsT. It brings me hope because I haven't really had any, I've just been exhausted. My body has been doing some weird things though like spotting which I NEVER have happen except at af. Fx. I'm hoping to get that BFP!
> 
> Good luck hun :flower: when are you testing? :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm testing on Friday!


----------



## vaniilla

pixie23 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> AF is due friday, so far so good. I haven't tested yet. I have been extremely tired, I'm not sure if I'm just adjusting to the time change or the weather or what. I'm glad that you didn't really have any symptoms MrsT. It brings me hope because I haven't really had any, I've just been exhausted. My body has been doing some weird things though like spotting which I NEVER have happen except at af. Fx. I'm hoping to get that BFP!
> 
> Good luck hun :flower: when are you testing? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing on Friday!Click to expand...

:happydance: fingers crossed for you!

have a look at the nhs website for a rough guide on the care you can expect here https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/pages/Antenatalhome.aspx

https://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/pages/Antenatalcare.aspx

:flower:


----------



## jrockwe1

really upset today. idk if anyone else has had this problem, but got my bfp (faint) for 2 days in a row, now today 2 negatives, and some cramping. no af, so idk if that a good sign but why would the tests change unless something is wrong. whats the probability i got 2 faulty tests? they were from different stores and different brands... im really really sad and angry. i was starting to get excited and now idk if i should wait a few days and test again or just give up and twiddle my thumbs waiting for af. dr cant get me in til 13th....any advice?


----------



## pichi

I would say to wait till af Hun. This is unfortunatly why people say to test after af is due because of chemical pregnancies. I'm not saying this is what is happening to you, just in general am saying.
I hope that is not the case for you and its just sown to the fact you have faulty tests. Fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## jrockwe1

thanks. i wish i could just know now. it was diff the first time around bc we conceived while ntnp, so it wasnt as much pressure. now we are actively TRYING and i just feel disappointed and heartbroken every month. i got so excited bc i never had anything like that before, then i start reading all these articles and take another test and it says neg, so i feel let down and now i have to tell dh that oh hey by the way its been pos for 2 days but neg today.and thats just the worst. i took it thinking "oh hey maybe it will be darker, not missing!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well the :witch: got me 2 days early which is fine by me as DH and I are now officially TTC..:wohoo:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks Vaniilla!

:hug: jrock. I hope your most recent tests were faulty and you have a growing bean!

Catch that eggy Redknob! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Jrock: that really stinks! Did you use the same brand to test this time? Any chance that the ones you used today aren't as sensitive? Hope it's not a chemical pregnancy and that all will be ok!! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

jrock...perhaps your urine is more dilute than when you did the first 2 tests...if you've had more to drink or if you were hotter making you more dehydrated...


----------



## KellyC75

How is skyblu? :shrug: Does anyone hear from her on the facebook group

Hope she is well :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

ttcbabyw1 said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> I've not O'd this month yet, but I swear I've already got symptoms... :wacko::dohh:
> 
> :rofl: Me too! I thought I'd do the symptom spotting thing before O this time to try and stop me doing it after O. Yesterday I caught myself thinking... "Maybe I am pg. My period was pretty light and I have lots of symptoms...maybe it was a fluke!" I just kept telling myself... "not possible...not possible...not possible" :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: glad its not just me!! month before TTC I even POAS a day or so after af finished as it was light...MM made me!!! The chance was slim due to DTD timing, using a condom, af and my temps had dropped...but didnt stop me :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Jrock - Hope it was just the tests you were using..:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hate the centered computer format. :growlmad: If I had wanted it centered, I'd have done it myself. Anywho.

Jrock, hope your bfp comes back. :hugs:

Not sure if veiny breasts are a common symptom, but I think I remember reading about it in WTEWYE in 1st trimester. Hope it's a good sign. 

Good luck those testing this weekend! (I think I might O this weekend. :happydance:)

I haven't heard from skyblu, either. May go bug her on facebook later.


----------



## jrockwe1

light bleeding. guess the positives were the faulty tests...or something. ah. well now i guess i gotta buck up, get over it and start looking forward to this new cycle :( hows everybody else?


----------



## babynewbie

jrockwe1 said:


> light bleeding. guess the positives were the faulty tests...or something. ah. well now i guess i gotta buck up, get over it and start looking forward to this new cycle :( hows everybody else?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pichi

jrockwe1 said:


> light bleeding. guess the positives were the faulty tests...or something. ah. well now i guess i gotta buck up, get over it and start looking forward to this new cycle :( hows everybody else?

i'm sorry to hear of the spotting hun :flower:

my cycle is being funny this month - i was sure i'd OV'd early but now my temp is low again :shrug: might still be able to get some bd'ing on haha :haha:


----------



## Somersetlass

jrockwe1:- i hope its implantin bleedin hun what preg test did you use some can come up with elap lines i had few of them now wish you all the best x

congrats to those who got there bfps and baby dust to those still waiting on their bfp good luck to those who af arrived this month good luck for next month.

i should be testing over the weekend if af hasnt arrived i have no sighns of af or ovin this month.

:dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry to hear that jrock. :hugs:

Hope everyone has a good day, the weekend is almost here!


----------



## jrockwe1

pichi said:


> jrockwe1 said:
> 
> 
> light bleeding. guess the positives were the faulty tests...or something. ah. well now i guess i gotta buck up, get over it and start looking forward to this new cycle :( hows everybody else?
> 
> i'm sorry to hear of the spotting hun :flower:
> 
> my cycle is being funny this month - i was sure i'd OV'd early but now my temp is low again :shrug: might still be able to get some bd'ing on haha :haha:Click to expand...

awwww good luck! yeah idk it is very light...so i guess we will see. it was and ept, an ept and a frer.... mine was messed up this month too. i started wondering what was goin on when i had ewcm for the 2nd time this month 4 days ago [and it lasted til this morning until the spots started]. guess im just all messed up
i hope you have lotsa luck!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## honey83

hi everyone i'm new here and i need some advise as i'm reallyyy worried i was on cerazette for 6 years with no break and i never came on i came of the pill about 9 weeks ago and had some symptoms like sore breast and tired.. but still no bleeding shall i be worried???


----------



## Somersetlass

honey83:- its normal to not get af back commin off the pill can take 3 months for af to arrive mine was 7 weeks late everyone diff you could do preg test.


----------



## pixie23

I need a group hug ladies, I'm feeling blue :hug:


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> I need a group hug ladies, I'm feeling blue :hug:

:hug: Sorry to hear your feeling blue :hugs: Hope you feel brighter soon :friends:


----------



## Miss Redknob

pixie23 said:


> I need a group hug ladies, I'm feeling blue :hug:

Hope you are ok Pixie, BIG :hugs:..xx


----------



## Somersetlass

((Hugs)) Pixie xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

HM / Kelly - Have you got the TTC siggy link?


----------



## anniepie

big :hug: pixie...I'm on my phone right now but gonna reply to your journal later when home...


----------



## hakunamatata

Hugs!!!

:hugs:

I don't have that link atm but will post later.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I found it, thanks hun. How are you feeling?


----------



## hakunamatata

here it is


----------



## hakunamatata

Oops I'm too late lol.

I'm good! How are you?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good, having a wonderful time overseas in Venice atm. Have you had a blood test yet for your beta?


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs::hugs: for Pixie. And anyone else who needs/wants some :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Me too pixie. Me too. 

:hug:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Looks like we can be cycle buddies babynewbie....


----------



## ttcbabyw1

What's the deal with the superlatives?


----------



## CassieC

Just a few more days and it is killing me! All of my symptoms that I had/made up in my head are gone.:haha: But no PMS signs yet! Usually I have very sore boobies! 

I am still holding out for that :bfp:.


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed for you Cassie


----------



## hakunamatata

ttcbabyw1 said:


> What's the deal with the superlatives?

The superlatives was a contest a while back.

Surprisingly, I got most likely to post. :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

CassieC said:


> Just a few more days and it is killing me! All of my symptoms that I had/made up in my head are gone.:haha: But no PMS signs yet! Usually I have very sore boobies!
> 
> I am still holding out for that :bfp:.

Good Luck Cassie..:baby:


----------



## babynewbie

Miss Redknob said:


> Looks like we can be cycle buddies babynewbie....

Ooh yay! :flower: My plan for this month (well in my head, i doubt it will work!) is to wait until AF is due. Im only on my 3rd month trying and im already sick of seeing :bfn: so i dont want to test and be let down. Id rather wait it out and see if AF appears or not, trying to minimise the disappointment!


----------



## trgirl308

Gl Cassie!

:hugs: Pixie

I can't sleep, again. Yesterday was my first 12 hour day at work and it dragged on so much, now I can't sleep and I have an 11 hour day today.... I hope I get used to this schedule soon.


----------



## trgirl308

1.5 hrs till I am supposed to get up... wondering if I should try to go back to sleep, or just watch Grey's Anatomy... :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

babynewbie said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Looks like we can be cycle buddies babynewbie....
> 
> Ooh yay! :flower: My plan for this month (well in my head, i doubt it will work!) is to wait until AF is due. Im only on my 3rd month trying and im already sick of seeing :bfn: so i dont want to test and be let down. Id rather wait it out and see if AF appears or not, trying to minimise the disappointment!Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan. When are you going to test?AF is due for me on the 31st.



trgirl308 said:


> 1.5 hrs till I am supposed to get up... wondering if I should try to go back to sleep, or just watch Grey's Anatomy... :)

You poor thing, hope today goes really quick for you..:hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

AF is due 4th November, i have longer cycles :( Im going to try and wait until then!


----------



## pixie23

tested at 5am - BFN. AF arrived a few hours later.


----------



## babynewbie

pixie23 said:


> tested at 5am - BFN. AF arrived a few hours later.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> tested at 5am - BFN. AF arrived a few hours later.

:hugs:

Good luck for next cycle :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

babynewbie said:


> AF is due 4th November, i have longer cycles :( Im going to try and wait until then!

Hope you stay strong until then and not test..I am going to test on the 31st cause that will be our 2 yr wedding anniversary. Hope for :bfp: for the both of us.



pixie23 said:


> tested at 5am - BFN. AF arrived a few hours later.

Sorry the :witch: turned up hun. Good luck for this cycle..:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow TR those are long days!!

Sorry about AF, Pixie. :hugs:

:dust: for all


----------



## Andielina

pixie23 said:


> tested at 5am - BFN. AF arrived a few hours later.

I'm sorry Pixie!!! At least you got a quick answer and can move on confidently to the next cycle... I'm still stuck in no where land. :dohh:

No a/f, NO bfp!!! So frustrating. I have lots of pg symptoms... things going on with my body that don't usually happen and have nothing to do with PMS, but I just cannot get a stinkin 2nd line on a test!!!! I don't wanna take a digital because those aren't very sensitive and if a stick test isn't picking it up I know a digital won't. I'm just so darn confused. :growlmad:

Any advice or encouragement?? It's hard to think positively because you'd think at around 19 dpo I would get some kind of positive if there's a little bean in there! 

Sorry for the rant... I just don't know what to do. I hope everyone else is having lots of positive things happenin and :bfp: 's a brewin'. October is an awesome month and I'm expecting great things for everyone!


----------



## CassieC

Well I think I am out! I started spotting this morning, but then it stopped. grrrr


----------



## CassieC

So how many people experience implantation bleeding? And what day would it occur? I am about 9-10 dpo. But normally I do not spot. I am cd 40, which is normal for me. I usually never know when AF is going to show until my boobs get real sore, so far they are not sore at all. So frustrated!


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry Pixie! :hugs:

Andielina, it is definitely frustrating but af isn't there yet, you are still in! I really hope you get good news soon!

Cassie, it is prett random who bleeps and who doesn't and even for the same woman it can differ from one pregnancy to another. Generall ib should occu between 5-9dpo roughly. Hope you get good news soon!

I managed to get 1 hours of sleep... hope I can sleep ok tonight. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babynewbie said:


> AF is due 4th November, i have longer cycles :( Im going to try and wait until then!

I should be testing Nov 2nd depending on when/if I o this month! :)

Today has been such a long day (it's my 3:30 am day). I came home and took a 3 hour nap! I was just wiped out. DH is out picking up supper because I've decided I'm not cooking tonight. CD 2 so I'll be starting my Femara tomorrow. I hope it works this time. So nervous about it!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. :dust: to all!


----------



## Duffy

Hey ladies I'm still around I have been so busy working being sick lol. Gonna read and catch up on everyone my cycles got messed up so my tickler is wrong. I am using my cbfm its day 15 on it, waiting for the egg.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

After browsing the internet tonight I found some cute pics to share. I posted them in my journal. :)


----------



## Duffy

How everyone doing this morning?

I'm so tired getting ready to head to work ): 

I had to leave my urin in a plastic cup for my boyfriend to test with hahahaha (cbfm) my timer is set on it after I'm at work and I can't take it with me. Speaking off gotta pack a lunch and hit the road I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Somersetlass

I'm 3 days late i tested thursday was a neg wish my body stops playing tricks on me grrrrrr


----------



## trgirl308

Duffy said:


> How everyone doing this morning?
> 
> I'm so tired getting ready to head to work ):
> 
> I had to leave my urin in a plastic cup for my boyfriend to test with hahahaha (cbfm) my timer is set on it after I'm at work and I can't take it with me. Speaking off gotta pack a lunch and hit the road I hope everyone has a good day.

Wow! Your DH is definitely on board with ttc. :)


----------



## jrockwe1

pixie23 said:


> tested at 5am - BFN. AF arrived a few hours later.

so sorry :( hugs...


----------



## jrockwe1

Andielina said:


> pixie23 said:
> 
> 
> tested at 5am - BFN. AF arrived a few hours later.
> 
> I'm sorry Pixie!!! At least you got a quick answer and can move on confidently to the next cycle... I'm still stuck in no where land. :dohh:
> 
> No a/f, NO bfp!!! So frustrating. I have lots of pg symptoms... things going on with my body that don't usually happen and have nothing to do with PMS, but I just cannot get a stinkin 2nd line on a test!!!! I don't wanna take a digital because those aren't very sensitive and if a stick test isn't picking it up I know a digital won't. I'm just so darn confused. :growlmad:
> 
> Any advice or encouragement?? It's hard to think positively because you'd think at around 19 dpo I would get some kind of positive if there's a little bean in there!
> 
> Sorry for the rant... I just don't know what to do. I hope everyone else is having lots of positive things happenin and :bfp: 's a brewin'. October is an awesome month and I'm expecting great things for everyone!Click to expand...

with my son i didnt test positive til 7-9 weeks preg. everybodys different, so just keep your fingers, toes and eyeballs crossed :) this month i tested pos, and then got af, so ya never know, but best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Duffy

trgirl308 said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> How everyone doing this morning?
> 
> I'm so tired getting ready to head to work ):
> 
> I had to leave my urin in a plastic cup for my boyfriend to test with hahahaha (cbfm) my timer is set on it after I'm at work and I can't take it with me. Speaking off gotta pack a lunch and hit the road I hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Wow! Your DH is definitely on board with ttc. :)Click to expand...

Well he was grossed out by it but he is on board also he really wants a boy so he do anything now  Yeap that is dedication :haha:

I had to leave work early I had a migrain and lost part of my vision in my eye/vomit feeling. I'm already on the sh^tlist for calling in to much blah. 

It shows I have not ovulated yet dang I hope it shows anyday now we are bedding every other day.


----------



## Duffy

Somersetlass said:


> I'm 3 days late i tested thursday was a neg wish my body stops playing tricks on me grrrrrr

On one of my pregnancys it took nearly two weeks to show a positive, I kept testing with negative and had one day of pinkish mucus and I just knew I was pregnant. Give it more time you could be pregnant but your hormones might be to low to register on a pregnancy tester. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Somersetlass said:


> I'm 3 days late i tested thursday was a neg wish my body stops playing tricks on me grrrrrr

Hope your body is just playing tricks on you and your :bfp: is just around the corner..:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Here it is Thanksgiving, so got a few days off from work, and we are cooking a turkey today! Hope it turns out well, neither one of us has ever cooked a turkey before... 

Lots of baby dust to all those still waiting, and for those of us cloe to o time... let's get busy! :)


----------



## CassieC

Well the witch got me. Maybe next time.


----------



## Miss Redknob

CassieC said:


> Well the witch got me. Maybe next time.

Good luck for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry to hear it cassie. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: cassie :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::happydance::headspin::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

IM ENGAGED!!!!! :yipee: EEEEEEEK!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

So THAT'S why! 

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Cassie

Omg, yayayayayayayayayay! To Babynewbie. :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wedding: :happydance: :wedding:Congratulations:wedding: :happydance: :wedding:


----------



## babynewbie

Thank you :flower: :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## babyb54

Awww CONGRATS Babynewbie!!!!!!!! That's amazing news!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babynewbie said:


> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::happydance::headspin::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> IM ENGAGED!!!!! :yipee: EEEEEEEK!!!!

:yipee: CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


Yay for 12 weeks babyb!!!!


This is for all of you sewers!!! I can't find a pattern but these are super cute!!!
Adorable baby shoes!


----------



## CassieC

Ok ladies, I have just ordered a whole mess of wondfo opks and hpt for the next cycle. I have never used these before and I have a few questions. 

My first is where do you buy them and how much do you pay?

My next is how have you found to be the most effective way to use them?

And last, is there anything I need to know about the wondfo brand?


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie said:


> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::happydance::headspin::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> IM ENGAGED!!!!! :yipee: EEEEEEEK!!!!

:wohoo: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY :wohoo:

congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks everyone :flower: Babymaybe those shoes are adorable!! Wish i could make them but they look too clever for me lol, noticed someone commented and said theyre from ithinksew.com x

ETA: ithinksew.com Awwwww!!!!


----------



## Andielina

Congratulations Babynewbie!! That is so exciting!!!! :happydance: 

I'm sorry AF got you Cassie :hugs: at least you've got a new cycle!

Trgirl, I hope your Thanksgiving food was awesome and yall had a great day! I loooove Thanksgiving. :flower:

As for me, I've had a great weekend, but still no AF and a :bfn: yesterday morning, which would be 1 week late. I'm now 1 week and 1 day late and a calling a dr's office to today to try and get an appointment this week. I just don't understand why I have not gotten a positive test yet if I'm this late; I've never been late and never had problems. Oy. 

Ah I hope everyone else is having a great day!! And congrats again, babynewbie!! Weddings are oh so fun!!!


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::happydance::headspin::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> IM ENGAGED!!!!! :yipee: EEEEEEEK!!!!

Big Congrats hun!!!!! :happydance::wedding::yipee::friends::drunk:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Babyb on 12 weeks! Your scan pic is awesome! 

Andielina, sorry you still have no answer. I hope the dr can see you quickly and give you some good news. The same thing happened to the girl I work with, she tested at home and was negative even did a pee test at the dr and it was still negative, it took two blood tests before they confirmed she was pregnant, and now she is almost 4 months. So fx it is the same for you! 

Turkey was amazing, today we are cooking up a storm so we will have lots of food in the freezer for the next couple of months, makes it a lot easier during the week. And the house smells so good! Hope we find some time in there to get busy.... o day is coming up!


----------



## trgirl308

double post


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::happydance::headspin::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> IM ENGAGED!!!!! :yipee: EEEEEEEK!!!!

:thumbup: Fantastic news :happydance: Many Congratulations :wedding:

Details, details, details!!!.... :yipee:


----------



## Mrs_T

Congratulations babynewbie! I love weddings!


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks :D I went down the shop last night and came back to OH waiting with the ring, a bottle of champagne and our old favourite song playing :cloud9:


----------



## Somersetlass

congrats


----------



## Miss Redknob

babynewbie said:


> Thanks :D I went down the shop last night and came back to OH waiting with the ring, a bottle of champagne and our old favourite song playing :cloud9:

How romantic..:flower:

AFM - Got a High on my CBFM this morning so DH and I are going to start BDing tonight and hope that we get our BFP on our 2yr wedding anniversary..:happy dance: We are also using Pre-seed and Softcups..


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Thanks :D I went down the shop last night and came back to OH waiting with the ring, a bottle of champagne and our old favourite song playing :cloud9:

Aww ~ How lovely :cloud9:

When do you think you'll set the 'big day' for? :wedding:


----------



## hakunamatata

Miss Redknob said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :D I went down the shop last night and came back to OH waiting with the ring, a bottle of champagne and our old favourite song playing :cloud9:
> 
> How romantic..:flower:
> 
> AFM - Got a High on my CBFM this morning so DH and I are going to start BDing tonight and hope that we get our BFP on our 2yr wedding anniversary..:happy dance: We are also using Pre-seed and Softcups..Click to expand...

Fx for you sweetie!! We used preseed & instead cups too, seemed to help!

I'm due a month before our 2 year anniversary so I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :D I went down the shop last night and came back to OH waiting with the ring, a bottle of champagne and our old favourite song playing :cloud9:
> 
> Aww ~ How lovely :cloud9:
> 
> When do you think you'll set the 'big day' for? :wedding:Click to expand...

Wont be for a while yet, good few years. We want our perfect gorgeous wedding so were going to do some hardcore saving now! Also i dont want to get married until ive had baby number 2 and lot loads of weight! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

omg.

This new format SUCKS.

It's so squished AND it won't load on my phone, which is the only way I can check it at work!! :cry:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi ladies, sorry i've been absent for SOOO long. I've missed you girls! :hugs:

:wave: hello new members (although your porbably been here for yonks!)

Married life is cool. Althought doesnt feel too different really, except DH keeps saying the wrong last name, especially with his work! :dohh:

So we are still NTNP onto our third month, but I am currently late! My periods have been all over the place though. August's period was 10 days late on the 18th, so I was expecting September's to arrive on the the 18th, but it arrived on the 8th, which is my normal date. October's I was expecting to arrive ont he 8th and nothing yet. I've done a test and it was a :bfn: so I will wait until the 18th and see what my body decides to do. 

DH did suprise me this evening by telling me he wants another baby and wishes I was pregnant now!

Update on Amara, well she is 9.5 months now and it crawling and pulling herself up on everything. She has 6 teeth and adores her sleep still. Here's a few pics...

:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







PA010381.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









P9280332.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









P9280309.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CassieC

Wow just spent I don't know how much time on you tube watching home births! amazing makes me cry every time, and I have actually assisted in the delivery room!


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies how everyone doing? Hate the formate lol. Life is good here off for two days busy taking care of my mom and doing some cleaning projects around the house. Trying not to test early hahaha I hate the two week wait it drives me up the wall.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Shabutie said:


> Hi ladies, sorry i've been absent for SOOO long. I've missed you girls! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: hello new members (although your porbably been here for yonks!)
> 
> Married life is cool. Althought doesnt feel too different really, except DH keeps saying the wrong last name, especially with his work! :dohh:
> 
> So we are still NTNP onto our third month, but I am currently late! My periods have been all over the place though. August's period was 10 days late on the 18th, so I was expecting September's to arrive on the the 18th, but it arrived on the 8th, which is my normal date. October's I was expecting to arrive ont he 8th and nothing yet. I've done a test and it was a :bfn: so I will wait until the 18th and see what my body decides to do.
> 
> DH did suprise me this evening by telling me he wants another baby and wishes I was pregnant now!
> 
> Update on Amara, well she is 9.5 months now and it crawling and pulling herself up on everything. She has 6 teeth and adores her sleep still. Here's a few pics...
> 
> :kiss:

:hugs: So glad you're back! :wohoo: for married life! Glad things are going well and Amara is just adorable!!! I hope you get a :bfp: this month! :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Welcome back Shabutie :D


Girls this new BnB is AWFUL!!! :( Anyone agree?


----------



## pichi

i agree - it's getting all it's creases ironed out though which is fine. there will be a 'forum only' view :)


----------



## KellyC75

HM ~ love your new blinkies, where did you find them?


----------



## trgirl308

Hey Shabutie! Glad you are back and things are going well. Hope your cycles figure themselves out quick or you get a bfp. :)

Not liking the new format much... I was comfy with how things were...


----------



## babynewbie

Ok a tad confused. Its been a while since ive satisfied my POAS addiction so i just did an OPK and got this.....


Now, going off my 2 previous cycles i dont get a positive OPK until CD13. And this looks almost postive to me and im only CD9 today! :wacko: So am i ovulating early this month? And if so why would i be? I really dont get all this ovulating lark :haha: Thought i was finally in a nice regular routine with things, im so glad i did one now as i was going to wait until friday to start OPKs!!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad your back Shabutie. Hope you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:

Not liking the new format, but I think once we get use to it, it might be ok??

Babynewbie - my ticker says that I will O in 7 days but I have already got a high on my CBFM yesterday and today?? You maybe Oing early..:shrug:


----------



## Somersetlass

babynewbie:~ Good luck hun :)


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Babynewbie... That definitely looks almost positive! I'd start getting busy and just be thankful that you might not have to do as much waiting this cycle!


----------



## babyb54

babynewbie said:


> Ok a tad confused. Its been a while since ive satisfied my POAS addiction so i just did an OPK and got this.....
> 
> 
> Now, going off my 2 previous cycles i dont get a positive OPK until CD13. And this looks almost postive to me and im only CD9 today! :wacko: So am i ovulating early this month? And if so why would i be? I really dont get all this ovulating lark :haha: Thought i was finally in a nice regular routine with things, im so glad i did one now as i was going to wait until friday to start OPKs!!

Looks nearly positive to me, too.. so I'd definitely start BD'ing. Keep using the OPKs to be sure, but better safe than sorry. :) Lucky you're a POAS addict or you might have missed it! :haha:


Welcome back Shabutie! Amara is adorable!! When DH and I got married, we'd already been living together for a couple of years, and married life definitely felt mostly the same. The only thing that changed for us was that we finally started sharing finances. It still felt nice for it to be "official" and to get to call him my husband though. :)


AFM, today marks my move over to 2nd trimester!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> AFM, today marks my move over to 2nd trimester!! :happydance: :happydance:

Welcome to 2nd Tri :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Ok a tad confused. Its been a while since ive satisfied my POAS addiction so i just did an OPK and got this.....
> 
> 
> Now, going off my 2 previous cycles i dont get a positive OPK until CD13. And this looks almost postive to me and im only CD9 today! :wacko: So am i ovulating early this month? And if so why would i be? I really dont get all this ovulating lark :haha: Thought i was finally in a nice regular routine with things, im so glad i did one now as i was going to wait until friday to start OPKs!!
> 
> Looks nearly positive to me, too.. so I'd definitely start BD'ing. Keep using the OPKs to be sure, but better safe than sorry. :) Lucky you're a POAS addict or you might have missed it! :haha:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Shabutie! Amara is adorable!! When DH and I got married, we'd already been living together for a couple of years, and married life definitely felt mostly the same. The only thing that changed for us was that we finally started sharing finances. It still felt nice for it to be "official" and to get to call him my husband though. :)
> 
> 
> AFM, today marks my move over to 2nd trimester!! :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo: for your 2nd tri


----------



## Andielina

Hello everyone! Wowzers on this new format... it's definitely going to take some getting used to!

Trgirl thanks for that story... it's definitely encouraging!! I called the Dr. and the earliest they can fit me in is October 24th. The lady said to wait another week and test again and if I get a positive test before my appointment to call and let them know. She didn't seem worried, so that calmed my nerves at least a little. 

Still no a/f and no signs of her. I've been sick the past 3 days (maybe the flu?) and have been having to stay home on the couch and take medicine. I've been a little nervous to take it in case I am preggers, but DH insisted because I've been miserable and running a fever. 

Congrats on making it to the second tri babyb!!! :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

Hope you get good news soon Andielina, fx for you!

Congrats BabyB!


----------



## babynewbie

Kelly your halfway there today! :happydance: Its going so fast!! Hope the scan goes well xx


----------



## KellyC75

Had my 20 week scan today & all was looking good, so relieved :cloud9:

And....................She is still a Girl! :pink: :dance:


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> Had my 20 week scan today & all was looking good, so relieved :cloud9:
> 
> And....................She is still a Girl! :pink: :dance:

Awwie, so awesome! Glad to hear all is well!!


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> Had my 20 week scan today & all was looking good, so relieved :cloud9:
> 
> And....................She is still a Girl! :pink: :dance:

:happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

So great to hear Kelly!!


----------



## KellyC75

Its time for..................................

:cake: Congrats to Autumn Acorns on 6000 posts! :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

Please check out my poll!! Thanks!


----------



## KellyC75

HM ~ Will go to your thread now :coffee:

Please share the link to get cool blinkies like yours :coolio:


----------



## hakunamatata

I actually don't remember where I found one of them, it was on Google I'm sure, here are a bunch of blinkies My friend Jes made the watermelon blinkie for the pregnancy group we're in. Though I'll always be an Autumn Acorn too.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Kelly, glad everything is looking good!


----------



## Miss Redknob

KellyC75 said:


> Had my 20 week scan today & all was looking good, so relieved :cloud9:
> 
> And....................She is still a Girl! :pink: :dance:

Glad to hear all is well Kelly..:hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> Its time for..................................
> 
> :cake: Congrats to Autumn Acorns on 6000 posts! :yipee:

6000 posts..it has gone so quick...:happydance:

AFM - DH and I have been having so much :sex: the last few days (TMI). He has been saying "quick get your cup (soft cup) and the pressed and put it in"..LOL I O'ed today even though my ticker says that I will O in 5 days.

Well we have made it safely to Barcelona, Spain. The weather here is so nice we had lunch on the beach and it was beautiful. About to get ready to go out to dinner at 9:30pm and that is early, as the Spanish don't have dinner til about 11pm...:shrug:


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh Spain!! Enjoy!


----------



## Morganceravol

Hey ladies may I join?

This is my 9th cycle Ttc baby #1 after being diagnosed with endometriosis at the beginning of the year. I just had my first lap surgery to remove the endo tissue 6 weeks ago, this is our first normal cycle back af is due in 6 days. 

Congrats to all the newly prego ladies! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!!

:dust:


----------



## Morganceravol

How long have you all been Ttc?


----------



## ttcbabyw1

This is cycle 4 for me and my DH! 

How about you?


----------



## Morganceravol

This is our 9th cycle, like I said I just had surgery to remove my endometriosis. Each month more Is so painful, I can't walk in a store without buying something baby or browsing it all. I will have a collection of stuff when we finally have our miracle on the way.


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome! We are on cycle #3. Fx for you!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow. I've missed so much. I've been w/o a computer all week, and I've been having some serious bnb withdrawl. :haha: (Checking secretly at my parents' house now. I am such an addict.)

There's no way I can remember everything, but here's a few things that sprung out for me:
Congrats babynewbie! Nice bling to go with the bump you'll be baking soon. ;)
Welcome back, Shabutie. Gorgeous picks of Amara. I feel like I've watched her grow up since May. :hugs:
Somebody asked about Wondfo. Good brand---my opk actually was darker than the test line which I considered positive. I had various other dark days last month which really threw me off. I was so upset not to be able to announce last week's positive opk on Thurday. So that makes today 8DPO. Symptoms--uber-witchy, lots of white cm. :blush: (Is that even a symptom?) Who knows, but I think I'll start testing on Sunday. Wish me luck. 
Welcome new members.
Hugs to everyone on this emotional journey. Reading many pages of this thread in a row is really revealing as to how much of a rollercoaster it is.


----------



## KellyC75

Morganceravol said:


> Hey ladies may I join?
> 
> This is my 9th cycle Ttc baby #1 after being diagnosed with endometriosis at the beginning of the year. I just had my first lap surgery to remove the endo tissue 6 weeks ago, this is our first normal cycle back af is due in 6 days.
> 
> Congrats to all the newly prego ladies! :)

Hello :wave:

Good luck & lots of :dust: heading your way


----------



## babynewbie

Hii Morganceravol :wave: Im on cycle 3. Fingers crossed for you hun! x


Mouse chicky, good luck with testing!!


> Congrats babynewbie! Nice bling to go with the bump you'll be baking soon. ;)

:haha: thanks hun i hope so!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Morganceravol said:


> How long have you all been Ttc?

:wave: welcome to the group.

My DH and I have been trying since Oct 09 but have had 6 losses. We went on a break from TTC from March this year til September as we decided to go to Europe. So we are now back on the TTC and this is our first cycle.

Lots of :dust: to you



mouse_chicky said:


> Wow. I've missed so much. I've been w/o a computer all week, and I've been having some serious bnb withdrawl. :haha: (Checking secretly at my parents' house now. I am such an addict.)
> 
> There's no way I can remember everything, but here's a few things that sprung out for me:
> Congrats babynewbie! Nice bling to go with the bump you'll be baking soon. ;)
> Welcome back, Shabutie. Gorgeous picks of Amara. I feel like I've watched her grow up since May. :hugs:
> Somebody asked about Wondfo. Good brand---my opk actually was darker than the test line which I considered positive. I had various other dark days last month which really threw me off. I was so upset not to be able to announce last week's positive opk on Thurday. So that makes today 8DPO. Symptoms--uber-witchy, lots of white cm. :blush: (Is that even a symptom?) Who knows, but I think I'll start testing on Sunday. Wish me luck.
> Welcome new members.
> Hugs to everyone on this emotional journey. Reading many pages of this thread in a row is really revealing as to how much of a rollercoaster it is.

:wohoo: on the positive OPK...Hope you get you computer back soon so you can announce your :bfp: to us...:baby:


----------



## Morganceravol

Miss Redknob said:


> Morganceravol said:
> 
> 
> How long have you all been Ttc?
> 
> :wave: welcome to the group.
> 
> My DH and I have been trying since Oct 09 but have had 6 losses. We went on a break from TTC from March this year til September as we decided to go to Europe. So we are now back on the TTC and this is our first cycle.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you
> 
> 
> 
> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Wow. I've missed so much. I've been w/o a computer all week, and I've been having some serious bnb withdrawl. :haha: (Checking secretly at my parents' house now. I am such an addict.)
> There's no way I can remember everything, but here's a few things that sprung out for me:
> Congrats babynewbie! Nice bling to go with the bump you'll be baking soon. ;)
> Welcome back, Shabutie. Gorgeous picks of Amara. I feel like I've watched her grow up since May. :hugs:
> Somebody asked about Wondfo. Good brand---my opk actually was darker than the test line which I considered positive. I had various other dark days last month which really threw me off. I was so upset not to be able to announce last week's positive opk on Thurday. So that makes today 8DPO.
> Symptoms--uber-witchy, lots of white cm. :blush: (Is that even a symptom?) Who knows, but I think I'll start testing on Sunday. Wish me luck.
> Welcome new members.
> Hugs to everyone on this emotional journey. Reading many pages of this thread in a row is really revealing as to how much of a rollercoaster it is.Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: on the positive OPK...Hope you get you computer back soon so you can announce your :bfp: to us...:baby:Click to expand...



Hey dear!

Wow what a heart wrenching journey you have been on! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dh! You derseve this is much, where are you in your cycle!? My thought in this whole process is that there is a plan and a reason for everything, I am a strong Christian and I feel like the Lord always has a reason. I'm praying for you all, let's have wonderful news this Xmas and new years to share with our loved ones! :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Had a day of missing my autumn acorn members so wanted to pop in and say. 

Congrats to all the pregnant autumn acorns :) Hakuna was very suprised when I heard that you were as I feel like I missed out since we talked a lot before! How exciting!

We still haven't decided to try again... Although have been very slack on the preventing... And I am starting to wonder if I may be pregnant but I haven't taken a test yet. Maybe tomorrow morning before my pampered chef party. 

Athenas been pretty amazing I tell you two year olds are a whole world of there own. I love her so much but she drives me bonkers sometimes too :) Shes a peanut though her height is just barely on the charts (sits on the bottom line) and her weight is between 5th and 10th. Shes always been tiny though so no worries :) They wanted to put her in early pre-school but she is not ready to potty train yet that and I am a stay at home mom so not really a need. 
Other then that I have just had school and I sell pampered chef. Fun being able to get out with the ladies even if most of my hosts are close to twice my age :) Although I relate to them much better then my peers.

We did have a very very sad tragedy in my town the other day. A beautiful smart amazing 16 year old committed suicide in her back yard after school. It sent shock waves through the school and through the whole community. No one would ever know looking or talking to her how she was feeling :( One of my old dance company members was her best friend she is being so strong but I fear it will all break down. She asked to hang out to have someone to talk to that is outside it all though. She said she hates how everyone at school is treating her... Its like she is a pariah now. The girl was not unpopular by any means infact she was very popular but her and my friend were two peas in a pod and now my friend is suffering because people are acting like she is damaged :( I just hope she doesn't want to take the same way out. I was asked to come and talk to a small group of kids twice a week for a little while on suicide prevention and the benefits of not dying by my old school counselor as I am a "survivor". If you can call it that I hate that term for someone who doesn't die from a suicide attempt. I was saved but I don't consider it surviving really. I did a horrible thing to so many people and I believe survivor is a term for someone who does something very brave and makes it through not for someone who does that and is saved by handfuls of doctors... But I am happy I was saved so I agreed to talk. 

But all in all before this week life has been wonderful and I know it will continue that way :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Morganceravol for your kind words. I'm currently 1dpo ignore my ticker as it is wrong cause I always O early...:)

Kellysays2u - glad to hear you are well. Hope you get your :bfp:..:hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi kellysays2u! Nice to hear from you. I'm very sorry about happened in your community. 
(Athena's looking beautiful as always.)


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone!

I've not been on here for ages. Work's been absolute madness working 12 hour days! Pregnancy is coming along well. Still no ms! :yipee: now just waiting til 3 more weeks to tell parents which I can't wait for!

Welcome to all the newbies! Sending :dust: to everyone! 
Sorry to hear about the sad news in ur community Kelly.


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T! Did I miss your BFP announcement or did I somehow forget?!! In case I didn't get a chance, CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

So happy to hear all is progressing well! The wait until we could tell our parents seemed to draggggg but since then the pregnancy has been speeding by! Any special plans to break the news?


----------



## Mrs_T

Babyb you didn't miss it, I remember u commenting on it before...the baby brains must be taking over!!

Hows ur pg going?

We're planning on buying 'I love grandad' and 'I love grandma' baby grows and wrapping one in blue and one in pink. them will wrap both together in brown paper and put them in a big box and give it to them to open then see if they twig before the final layer is unwrapped! Going to do it twice, one for each set of parents!


----------



## Somersetlass

my af arrived yesterday so my cycle is 37 ........ fc for next month

Congrats mrs T :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Dear OPK's... all I ask for is *2* dark lines. I realize that you are currently giving me one but I would really like 2. Thanks. :rofl:


----------



## anniepie

ENGAGED!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: congrats hun...:hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

:yipee: Congrats annipie!!! :D


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> ENGAGED!!!! :wohoo:

Congrats!!!! :happydance: :flower: photo! photo! I want to see the ring! I love looking at them lol


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> ENGAGED!!!! :wohoo:

:yipee: Congrats :wedding: :cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

Congrats Annie!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats Annie pie!! How didhe do it??!!?


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Ladies :D I'm over the moon...more details in my journal. Very romantic :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

:yipee: Annie! Congrats


----------



## Morganceravol

Congrats!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

anniepie said:


> Thanks Ladies :D I'm over the moon...more details in my journal. Very romantic :cloud9:

Just read your journal sounds so lovely!!! Congrats! :happydance:



OPK's are getting darker progressively which is nice. Last month they were barely there and no reason to their color... this month they're lookin good. I'm probably getting ahead of myself but I have a good feeling about at least ovulating this month! :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Thats good babymaybe :thumbup: fingers, toes and everything crossable crossed for you!! :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope it's a good sign babymabie...:thumbup:

AFM - Fixed my ticker up, 4dpo today going so quick for me. I am thinking about POAS when we get to Amsterdam??? Whick will make me 12-13dpo...


----------



## hakunamatata

That just might work! I got my BFP right before that time.

Have a lovely trip!


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Hope it's a good sign babymabie...:thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Fixed my ticker up, 4dpo today going so quick for me. I am thinking about POAS when we get to Amsterdam??? Whick will make me 12-13dpo...

Trips away always make for good times :winkwink: ~ Good luck :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks think I might...:thumbup:

OMG Kelly am I reading this right you are moving down under??? If so where???


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Miss red knob: if only we could all galavant through Europe during the tww! :haha: 

Fx! :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Miss red knob: if only we could all galavant through Europe during the tww! :haha:
> 
> Fx! :dust:

:rofl: True true! All I did was play a lot of Sims. I'd much rather play in Europe :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Anniepie!

Good luck this month, babymaybe. May the OPKs guide the way . . . :haha:

ASM, CD12, still BFN, and I'm starting to get a little down. It may be all in my head, but I kind of "feel pregnant," have been nauseous some, and my dh swears that I am (he called it last time.) It probably should have showed by now, but I'm trying to be hopeful. AF is due Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Miss Redknob

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Miss red knob: if only we could all galavant through Europe during the tww! :haha:
> 
> Fx! :dust:

:rofl: I know it is so easy not to think about the TWW..:haha: But we are starting to get abit home sick..:cry:



hakunamatata said:


> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Miss red knob: if only we could all galavant through Europe during the tww! :haha:
> 
> Fx! :dust:
> 
> :rofl: True true! All I did was play a lot of Sims. I'd much rather play in Europe :haha:Click to expand...

Sims, I use to play so much of that...but haven't played it in years..



mouse_chicky said:


> Congrats Anniepie!
> 
> Good luck this month, babymaybe. May the OPKs guide the way . . . :haha:
> 
> ASM, CD12, still BFN, and I'm starting to get a little down. It may be all in my head, but I kind of "feel pregnant," have been nauseous some, and my dh swears that I am (he called it last time.) It probably should have showed by now, but I'm trying to be hopeful. AF is due Friday or Saturday.

Hopefully it's too early, Good Luck hun..:hugs:

AFM today, DH and I are having a shopping day in Paris and I am finally getting my birthday present, my Louis Vuitton Handbag and Wallet...eeeekkk...:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> OMG Kelly am I reading this right you are moving down under??? If so where???

Yes, you are reading it right! :winkwink:

We are moving to WA next month!!! :argh:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Miss red knob: if only we could all galavant through Europe during the tww! :haha:
> 
> Fx! :dust:
> 
> :rofl: True true! All I did was play a lot of Sims. I'd much rather play in Europe :haha:Click to expand...

I love playing the Sims, but just got the game for the Xbox & find it too hard to 'get into' :dohh: Cant figure the controls either :wacko:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Miss red knob: if only we could all galavant through Europe during the tww! :haha:
> 
> Fx! :dust:
> 
> :rofl: True true! All I did was play a lot of Sims. I'd much rather play in Europe :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love playing the Sims, but just got the game for the Xbox & find it too hard to 'get into' :dohh: Cant figure the controls either :wacko:Click to expand...

I've recently sold mine on xbox as sims on console is always rubbish in comparison to computer, I can't get sims 3 though because our macbook isn't a new model :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

So whats the best Sims PC game then Girls :shrug:

(not that I really have time for it! But hey, we all need a little 'R&R' now & then :winkwink:)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I shared some OPK pics... not sure what's going on. :shrug:

They seem to get darker in the afternoon but if you compare afternoon through the days I've tested I think they're getting darker. Maybe I'm just seeing it though because I want that. :dohh:

Anyways... take a peek if you like! https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/773856-opks-driving-me-crazy.html#post13486826


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> So whats the best Sims PC game then Girls :shrug:
> 
> (not that I really have time for it! But hey, we all need a little 'R&R' now & then :winkwink:)

its all about sims 2! I love the look of sims 3 and I really want to play sims medieval :flower:


----------



## Morganceravol

Well af is due tomorrow or Friday I think, cramping since Monday, ;(. Sure I'm out this month! Good luck to all you ladies this month, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## babynewbie

Morganceravol said:


> Well af is due tomorrow or Friday I think, cramping since Monday, ;(. Sure I'm out this month! Good luck to all you ladies this month, where are you in your cycle?

Really reallyy hope AF doesnt show! Fingers crossed for you hun :)

Im 7dpo today and thought i was doing quite well as its seems to have gone quite quick, but then again im _only_ 7dpo! Cos i ovulated early i have even longer to wait before AF is due! And ive promised myself im going to wait as long as possible to test. But im going mad I hate waiting!! :hissy: :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Some more baby dust is needed me thinks..... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Some more baby dust is needed me thinks..... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

your avatar is soooooooo cute :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> your avatar is soooooooo cute :flower:

Thankyou :flower:

Its to represent my (unborn) baby apparantly being the size of a banana now! :winkwink:


----------



## babynewbie

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> your avatar is soooooooo cute :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :flower:
> 
> Its to represent my (unborn) baby apparantly being the size of a banana now! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: :cloud9:


----------



## trgirl308

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> your avatar is soooooooo cute :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :flower:
> 
> Its to represent my (unborn) baby apparantly being the size of a banana now! :winkwink:Click to expand...

That is too cute! :haha:

I am 9dpo, right now symptom spotting a lot less than I was last week... so hope it stays that way.


----------



## vaniilla

trgirl308 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> your avatar is soooooooo cute :flower:
> 
> Thankyou :flower:
> 
> Its to represent my (unborn) baby apparantly being the size of a banana now! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That is too cute! :haha:
> 
> I am 9dpo, right now symptom spotting a lot less than I was last week... so hope it stays that way.Click to expand...

how are you not testing?!??! :haha: I've got my fingers crossed for you hun :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey everyone!
Congrats, welcome, well done and wow! but not necessarily in that order :haha: 
CD27/14dpo today and am desperately trying not to symptom spot or POAS! Will wait til saturday because I don't want to upset myself by testing too early :shrug:

Getting really excited about our honeymoon now though! When I get paid next week I'll buy us a new camera, seen a really nice waterproof one on Amazon for under £50 so just need to read some reviews first. :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you have a wonderful time on your honeymoon MrsGibbo..

We have had the most amazing time in Paris. Got my gorgeous Louis Vuitton handbag ans wallet and DH said I could also get a watch..will post a pick of my bag in my journal when I get a chance..

Well I'm 6dpo and felt really dizzy today that I had to sit down, Dh keeps saying I was star struck from bumping into Steven Segal in the main street of Paris...lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Gibbo - good to see you around!

Redknob - I saw that FB update! Soo cool!


----------



## babynewbie

Question for all the preggo acorns :) How many DPO did you get your :bfp:?? x


----------



## hakunamatata

I was 9dpo when I got my first faint line.


----------



## anniepie

We need some more BFPs ladies.... come on..we can do it :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust:


----------



## Morganceravol

Af is due tomorrow!!! Ah I'm trying not to get too hopeful or down at the same time. 

Babydust!!!'


----------



## mouse_chicky

AF is here a day early. I'm at peace and perfectly content to sit back and be a cheerleader now. (Maybe there'll still be a few of you left next spring when I start to ttc again.)

Go Team Accorns!!!:dance::yipee::bunny:

Good luck everybody.:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Question for all the preggo acorns :) How many DPO did you get your :bfp:?? x


I have no idea, sorry....I was only NTNP :winkwink:

When I had my 12 week scan they said I was actually 10 weeks & must have ovulated late in my cycle, as I had the exact date of my LMP :baby:

:dust: Good luck :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Hugs mousechicky :hugs: :friends:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sorry about the witch, Mouse!

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry about AF! Good luck to those waiting to test! I'm 8dpo and haven't even POAS yet! Go me! :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Well done ttcbabyw1 wish i could say the same :blush: :dohh: Negative obviously. I just _know_ im not pregnant. 
Im planning ahead to next month already :( :coffee:


----------



## Andielina

Wow I've missed a lot in the days I've been gone.

If anyone was keeping track, last time I posted I was over a week late and freaking out. I'd never been late before and was showing no signs of af. BUT I'd had nothing but BFN's!!!!!!

My latest update:

Still no af. I have a Dr. appointment on Monday. I'm almost 3 weeks late. I was supposed to ovulate this week and normally track my cm (tmi). There was nothing like what I normally have when I'm ovulating. There was no ewcm at all!! I was hoping with all the bfn's I had just skipped a period and would get back on track. This morning I took a test and of course, it was negative. Then when I wiped (tmi!) I saw brownish/dark red. It wasn't a flow, it was thick, but I breathed a sigh of relief thinking af had finally come and everything was okay. Later today it was pink, and now it's gone. WHAT IN THE WORLD IS GOING ON?!?!?! I calculated from my LMP and if I'm pregnant I will be 7 weeks along tomorrow. 7 weeks!!!

Surely a test would be positive by now? I've got lots to ask the Dr. about but I'm just so frustrated right now. I want a straight answer. If I've got a little one growing, I need to know!!!! And I'm naming it Houdini or David Blane or Chris Angel for being such a flipping magician and keeping secret. Haha. 

Does anybody have any advice? It's not good to stress right now, preggers or not and I feel so overwhelmed. DH just doesn't understand. He's excited and positive I'm pregnant. I just don't know and don't want to let him down or think that there may be something serious wrong with me.


----------



## Andielina

Oh I didn't mean to be rude!

Welcome to the new people! And hello to those who popped up after a hiatus and weren't around when I joined. 

Congrats anniepie on the engagement!! 

And sorry mouse chicky about a/f. I'd feel privileged right now to take it off your hands, haha. (Long as I'm not preggo) 

I'm glad to see everything coming along great for the ladies with the sweet little buns in their ovens!

I've got fx'd for everyone in the wait and those gettin' busy and hoping for the best!! I'd love to see lots of :bfp: 's soon!


----------



## trgirl308

I'm glad to hear from you Andielina, although it is too bad you don't have better news yet! Try not to stress, there are so many reasons why a hpt wouldn't work yet.. who knows. See the dr, get a blood test and I'm sure everything will be fine. I really hope you are pregnant!

I am 10dpo today, still haven't tested, and haven't even really wanted to. But I think I will test tomorrow. Today I had a lot of nausea and cramps all day so I will test with fmu and see what happens... and my boobs really started killing me today, more than usual...


----------



## Andielina

Thanks, trgirl!! I've definitely got my fx'd for you! Would love to see a beautiful :bfp: tomorrow from you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Good luck TR! 

:dust:


----------



## trgirl308

I couldn't sleep last night, was up from 2.30 - 7.30 am... I think when I tell myself I will test in the morning I don't sleep well, but last night I was really stressed. I did test, bfn, but it wasn't really fmu and it is still early. But today again nausea and lots of light cramps.. I don't know what to think, I hope it is good news... but who knows.. so we keep waiting...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck trgirl and andielina!


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: MC

Good luck to those waiting :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks mousechicky, and sorry to hear af got you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Thanks for the good luck wishes!

I caved and tested today. Got 3 lines on cheapies (but they don't mean a lot considering all the mean evaps they've given in the past!) so I took a clear blue digital and that was negative. So, we'll see. It's still pretty early as I'm only 10dpo and won't be late until Wednesday or Thursday! 

Have you tested again TR?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope it is your :bfp: ttcbabyw1


----------



## babyb54

ttcbabyw1 - the digitals are the least sensitive, so I wouldn't take the negative as true! The evaps are only if you didn't read the results in the given time..if you did, I'd take that as a mighty good sign! GL in the next couple days. You need a FRER! hehe


----------



## KellyC75

Wow babyb54 ~ Just seen your team :pink: :cloud9: :happydance:

How did you find out so early? :shrug: I couldnt find out until 16 weeks :baby:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Babyb!!!!!!!! 

I tested again this morning, with some definite fmu, but it was still bfn. I will try not to test again until Wednesday, but given all the symptoms I am having I think that will be hard.


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> Wow babyb54 ~ Just seen your team :pink: :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> How did you find out so early? :shrug: I couldnt find out until 16 weeks :baby:

I went to an elective place yesterday. :) It was pretty obvious, and she wasn't shy about showing us the goods - she was all hamburger, no turtle. Haha!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/14w3d-hamburger.JPG


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats on Team Pink Babyb54..:happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats on team pink!!! 

I posted a pic in my journal... :shrug: wish I had a frer to put me out of my misery!!


----------



## Mrs_T

Yay for team pink babyb! did u get a girl/boy instinctive feeling?

Fx for all u waiting to test and hope the docs gives u some answersAndielina, u must be so frustrated! 

Sorry to hear the witch got u mousechicky.


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Wow babyb54 ~ Just seen your team :pink: :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> How did you find out so early? :shrug: I couldnt find out until 16 weeks :baby:
> 
> I went to an elective place yesterday. :) It was pretty obvious, and she wasn't shy about showing us the goods - she was all hamburger, no turtle. Haha!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/14w3d-hamburger.JPGClick to expand...

I'm pretty dumb but what exactly is an elective place? I definitely want to find out sooner rather than later.

Congrats!!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T - I didn't have the gut feeling until I saw that very girly nub at my last ultrasound. I "knew" that the angle isn't very accurate at 11w, so I "knew" that it was still mostly 50/50.. but my gut said girl all the way. :)

ttcbabyw1 - I commented in your journal as well, but looks like a faint BFP to me! A tentative CONGRATS and I can't wait to see that line get darker!!


----------



## babyb54

HK - An elective place just means an ultrasound place that you pay out of pocket for.. not for medical ultrasounds. I think the most popular reasons to go are for 4d photos later in pregnancy, or for early gender.

The places around me start gender determinations at 14w, and I found one that had great reviews and lots of success.. so I went there. I went into it figuring that it'd be fun to have a really good guess at what she was and to see her moving around, but that it may be too early to be positive... but it really was super obvious for us. No nub whatsoever, 3 lines, and she wasn't bashful at all about showing us the goods. 

My favorite shot of the day has my husband written all over it, btw:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/14w3d.JPG

Thumb up and a HUGE grin on her face, hahaha.


----------



## Shabutie

Aww a girly! So exciting... time to think of names! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Guess who got a definite :bfp: this morning? It's still faint, but there wasn't anything on this brand of test yesterday... Today it's definitely there! 

It's still sinking in, but I think tomorrow just might be the best anniversary ever when I get to surprise DH! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Guess who got a definite :bfp: this morning? It's still faint, but there wasn't anything on this brand of test yesterday... Today it's definitely there!
> 
> It's still sinking in, but I think tomorrow just might be the best anniversary ever when I get to surprise DH! :happydance:

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Wow babyb54 ~ Just seen your team :pink: :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> How did you find out so early? :shrug: I couldnt find out until 16 weeks :baby:
> 
> I went to an elective place yesterday. :) It was pretty obvious, and she wasn't shy about showing us the goods - she was all hamburger, no turtle. Haha!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/14w3d-hamburger.JPGClick to expand...

Awww :cloud9: Congrats on your hamburger! :pink:

They only start gender scans at 16 weeks here, or I would have been there at 14 weeks too! :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Guess who got a definite :bfp: this morning? It's still faint, but there wasn't anything on this brand of test yesterday... Today it's definitely there!
> 
> It's still sinking in, but I think tomorrow just might be the best anniversary ever when I get to surprise DH! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyb54

WOOHOOOOO for your BFP ttcbabyw1!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: And aww, so near to your anniversary - what a wonderful surprise that will be for your DH!! :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Love your new blinkies vaniilla :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> Love your new blinkies vaniilla :thumbup:

thanks :hugs:

p.s don't forget to post any left over baby dust my way :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Love your new blinkies vaniilla :thumbup:
> 
> thanks :hugs:
> 
> p.s don't forget to post any left over baby dust my way :haha:Click to expand...

:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:
:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Love your new blinkies vaniilla :thumbup:
> 
> thanks :hugs:
> 
> p.s don't forget to post any left over baby dust my way :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:
> :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:Click to expand...

https://clipart.coolclips.com/AGifm/tf05242/CoolClips_wb027556.gif

Thanks :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Guess who got a definite :bfp: this morning? It's still faint, but there wasn't anything on this brand of test yesterday... Today it's definitely there!
> 
> It's still sinking in, but I think tomorrow just might be the best anniversary ever when I get to surprise DH! :happydance:

:happydance::wohoo::yipee: CONGRATULATIONS! What an amazing anniversary present. :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

:pink: Horay, babyb!! She's gonna be such a spoiled princess!

:happydance: CONGRATS, ttcbabyw1!!! :happydance:

Okay, girls, I was doing good with the whole NTNP thing... until I realized this morning that AF is due in 3 days. :shock: I want to POAS really badly... :hissy:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Okay, girls, I was doing good with the whole NTNP thing... until I realized this morning that AF is due in 3 days. :shock: I want to POAS really badly... :hissy:

Do it. Do it. Do it. :winkwink:


----------



## vaniilla

babyb54 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, girls, I was doing good with the whole NTNP thing... until I realized this morning that AF is due in 3 days. :shock: I want to POAS really badly... :hissy:
> 
> Do it. Do it. Do it. :winkwink:Click to expand...

DO IT!!!!! 

https://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv43/LIsobelB/168.gif


----------



## KellyC75

FX mackmomma :dust::baby::dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hey MM... Guess when AF (was) due for me. Wednesday. or Thursday. So I tested 3 days early...and..... 

you should to! Hope it's your BFP!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sorry I'm a bad influence. :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Hey MM... Guess when AF (was) due for me. Wednesday. or Thursday. So I tested 3 days early...and.....
> 
> you should to! Hope it's your BFP!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Sorry I'm a bad influence. :haha:

Did you use a FRER? Gaaaawww I hope I have one left at home!


----------



## Morganceravol

Congrats on the bfp!!! :) 
Ad showed up for me over the weekend- dang witch! Hoping I will get an amazing birthday gift, as my birthday is next month! 
Babydustt!!


----------



## Mrs_T

:yipee: on the bfp ttcbaby!

Tomorrow I have my first appointment with my mid wife! Suddenly feels really real! Oh and I just cleaned the house ready for when she comes! REally want to hear baby's hb but from what I've read, It.s not likely.


----------



## hakunamatata

How exciting! Let us know how your appointment goes!

Congrats ttcbaby!!!

Good luck MM!

Sorry to hear about the witch Morgan. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

MackMomma8 said:


> ttcbabyw1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey MM... Guess when AF (was) due for me. Wednesday. or Thursday. So I tested 3 days early...and.....
> 
> you should to! Hope it's your BFP!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Sorry I'm a bad influence. :haha:
> 
> Did you use a FRER? Gaaaawww I hope I have one left at home!Click to expand...

No... A 20miu/ml internet cheapie and some off brand blue dye test. Then confirmed with cb digital. Good luck! :dust: 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babynewbie said:


> Question for all the preggo acorns :) How many DPO did you get your :bfp:?? x

If you look in my siggy there's a link to my DPO BFP thread (with poll!)



ttcbabyw1 said:


> Guess who got a definite :bfp: this morning? It's still faint, but there wasn't anything on this brand of test yesterday... Today it's definitely there!
> 
> It's still sinking in, but I think tomorrow just might be the best anniversary ever when I get to surprise DH! :happydance:

Brilliant! :happydance: H&H 9 months!



MackMomma8 said:


> :pink: Horay, babyb!! She's gonna be such a spoiled princess!
> 
> :happydance: CONGRATS, ttcbabyw1!!! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, girls, I was doing good with the whole NTNP thing... until I realized this morning that AF is due in 3 days. :shock: I want to POAS really badly... :hissy:

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!



Mrs_T said:


> :yipee: on the bfp ttcbaby!
> 
> Tomorrow I have my first appointment with my mid wife! Suddenly feels really real! Oh and I just cleaned the house ready for when she comes! REally want to hear baby's hb but from what I've read, It.s not likely.

Aw! Wouldn't it be lovely?! :cloud9:

:witch: turned up bang on time which in one way was great but.... :( 
Oh well! Bring on the Honeymoon baby! :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Congratulations on your :bfp: such exciting times, things only get better from here on out! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, I did. And all I have to show for it is an OBVIOUS :bfn:

At least I don't have any more pee sticks in the house to temp me. :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww sorry about the BFN! :hugs:

I hope you see that second line soon!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

TMI Alert..LOL

You girls who are pregnant did you have heaps of creamy CM before you got your BFP???


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> Oh, I did. And all I have to show for it is an OBVIOUS :bfn:
> 
> At least I don't have any more pee sticks in the house to temp me. :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

babyb54 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Wow babyb54 ~ Just seen your team :pink: :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> How did you find out so early? :shrug: I couldnt find out until 16 weeks :baby:
> 
> I went to an elective place yesterday. :) It was pretty obvious, and she wasn't shy about showing us the goods - she was all hamburger, no turtle. Haha!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/14w3d-hamburger.JPGClick to expand...

Aww a baby girl!! :cloud9: Congrats :D



ttcbabyw1 said:


> Guess who got a definite :bfp: this morning? It's still faint, but there wasn't anything on this brand of test yesterday... Today it's definitely there!
> 
> It's still sinking in, but I think tomorrow just might be the best anniversary ever when I get to surprise DH! :happydance:

I already replied in your journal but :happydance: :yipee: :dance:



MackMomma8 said:


> Oh, I did. And all I have to show for it is an OBVIOUS :bfn:
> 
> At least I don't have any more pee sticks in the house to temp me. :haha:

:hugs: Your not alone, all ive been getting is :bfn: I knew i would, but still a bit gutted at seeing one stupid line. Ah well, next month!! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Miss Redknob said:


> TMI Alert..LOL
> 
> You girls who are pregnant did you have heaps of creamy CM before you got your BFP???

when I was pregnant with lo I had lots of it, I kept running to the toilet thinking it was af coming :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> TMI Alert..LOL
> 
> You girls who are pregnant did you have heaps of creamy CM before you got your BFP???
> 
> when I was pregnant with lo I had lots of it, I kept running to the toilet thinking it was af coming :haha:Click to expand...


Me too 'miss redknob'.....WSS ^


----------



## Mrs_T

What they said ^^^ I've got loads of it!

Had my midwife appointment today! Went really well - filled in loads forms, got sample pots and forms that i have to go to the walk in centre to complete and found out my scan date which is Monday 14th Nov at 12:20pm :cloud9:

Only slightly embarrassing thing was she wanted me to do a urine strip to test for infections and I just couldn't wee! I drank about 3 pints of water and tried again and nothing! In the end she had to leave and said it wasn't a big issue :blush: Then of course after she left I couldn't stop peeing :dohh:

Didn't get to hear the hb like i was hoping but knew I wouldn't. Oh well, only two and a half weeks til my scan :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

That sounds great MrsT. Congrats! :)

I am stil getting bfns, but af did not come today, so I am safe for now. I am really sick today though, will probably go to bed soon. Hopefully some good news tomorrow!


----------



## shangxingle

Ok great!!! So excited to have you!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well did a test yesterday afternoon and :bfn:, but I think my wee was diluted as I can't stop drinking coke and I hate the stuff...I am going to retest tomorrow morning.


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Well did a test yesterday afternoon and :bfn:, but I think my wee was diluted as I can't stop drinking coke and I hate the stuff...I am going to retest tomorrow morning.

I got a :bfn: when I was suffering from a UTI & so drinking extra fluids

2 weeks later, when I still had a 'feeling'...Oh & the smell of certain things made me :sick:...........:bfp: :yipee:


----------



## babynewbie

Yay not long til your scan Mrs T :dance:

That sounds promising trgirl! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mrs_T

trgirl308 said:


> That sounds great MrsT. Congrats! :)
> 
> I am stil getting bfns, but af did not come today, so I am safe for now. I am really sick today though, will probably go to bed soon. Hopefully some good news tomorrow!

Fx, you're not out yet! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## trgirl308

I drank a neo citran last night before bed, so I don't think it helped my pee... another bfn this morning. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I just feel there is something, I'm getting cramps and nausea and that isn't like me... this is so frustrating!!!

And gl Mrs Redknob, that would be a great way to end your trip!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for the advice girls..:hugs:



KellyC75 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Well did a test yesterday afternoon and :bfn:, but I think my wee was diluted as I can't stop drinking coke and I hate the stuff...I am going to retest tomorrow morning.
> 
> I got a :bfn: when I was suffering from a UTI & so drinking extra fluids
> 
> 2 weeks later, when I still had a 'feeling'...Oh & the smell of certain things made me :sick:...........:bfp: :yipee:Click to expand...

Hope this is the case for me...:shrug:



trgirl308 said:


> I drank a neo citran last night before bed, so I don't think it helped my pee... another bfn this morning. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I just feel there is something, I'm getting cramps and nausea and that isn't like me... this is so frustrating!!!
> 
> And gl Mrs Redknob, that would be a great way to end your trip!

Hope you get your :bfp: soon..:hugs: It would be an awesome way to end our trip..:thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

:witch: got me. On to cycle 3. :cry: 

While a 4th of July baby would have been nice, an anniversary baby wouldn't be so bad, either. :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

GL for this month MM..:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Good luck this cycle MM and FXd Miss Redknob :kiss:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, crud. DH is drinking vodka and OJ. But he didn't tell this to me, his PREGNANT wife, even as I grabbed his glass to steal a sip (or gulp!). Crap, mom fail already. :( Hahaha...


----------



## MackMomma8

Boys. :rolleyes: Silly things just don't think sometimes! :dohh:

But I don't think one tiny drink of diluted vodka is going to hurt anything. :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Nah I'm not worried. I just thought it was funny.. Well, after the shock of finding unexpected vodka in my mouth wore off, anyways. ;) :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just wanted to check in and send some :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for this cycle MM 
:dust:

Hoping for good news Miss Redknob 
:dust:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> :witch: got me. On to cycle 3. :cry:
> 
> While a 4th of July baby would have been nice, an anniversary baby wouldn't be so bad, either. :flower:

grrrrr why can't the nasty :witch: go away!!!! next cycle is the one!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow, took me forever to catch up. :coffee: Bloody computer problems.:comp:

Congrats ttcbabyw1!!!:happydance::happydance:

Yay for a girl, babyb54! Second pink acorn.:pink::cloud9:

Love to all with the witch on your tail or with persistant bfns. :hugs: Hope it's positive for everyone soon!

Love yal!


----------



## KellyC75

Im gonna 'bi*ch slap' that witch :trouble:


----------



## hakunamatata

How's everyone doing? I started reading Your Pregnancy Week by Week, and in the space of 15 minutes I managed to read about m/c four times, all in different sections!

I do realize that things can go wrong, but here I am not Googling that crap and here it is in my face!

Here's what I read in a short time:

- Chances of m/c are greater in the first trimester (already knew that, thanks for reminding me.)

- Chances of m/c are greater if you're overweight (thanks, again)

- Chances of m/c are greater if you have low folic acid levels (finally I can feel okay about what I'm reading because I've been taking a prenatal for months)

- Chances of m/c are greater with even 1-2 alcoholic drinks per day (another thing I don't have to worry about)

I think I've been extremely overly sensitive lately but this just bugs the crap out of me. I wanted to read about fetal development, not this stuff.

Once you skim over the scary stuff (which I already know about, didn't need reminders), there are some very cool pictures and developmental information. Being on week 7, it was nice to see a pic that showed the head and the arm and leg nubs. There's even a picture to scale, and it is in fact blueberry sized.


----------



## babyb54

Sorry, HK. :( :hugs: The first trimester is SUCH a scary time - no reminders needed, for sure! And sadly, most of the time there's nothing we can do to prevent or protect ourselves against it. BUT the good thing is that the odds are overwhelmingly in our favor of having a happy and healthy pregnancy.. so try not to let the bad stuff get you down.


----------



## trgirl308

I can't believe that something as small as a blueberry has a head and nubs, that is so crazy! You're doing great so far, ignore all the other stuff and focus on your little nubs. :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

hakunamatata said:


> How's everyone doing? I started reading Your Pregnancy Week by Week, and in the space of 15 minutes I managed to read about m/c four times, all in different sections!
> 
> I do realize that things can go wrong, but here I am not Googling that crap and here it is in my face!
> 
> Here's what I read in a short time:
> 
> - Chances of m/c are greater in the first trimester (already knew that, thanks for reminding me.)
> 
> - Chances of m/c are greater if you're overweight (thanks, again)
> 
> - Chances of m/c are greater if you have low folic acid levels (finally I can feel okay about what I'm reading because I've been taking a prenatal for months)
> 
> - Chances of m/c are greater with even 1-2 alcoholic drinks per day (another thing I don't have to worry about)
> 
> I think I've been extremely overly sensitive lately but this just bugs the crap out of me. I wanted to read about fetal development, not this stuff.
> 
> Once you skim over the scary stuff (which I already know about, didn't need reminders), there are some very cool pictures and developmental information. Being on week 7, it was nice to see a pic that showed the head and the arm and leg nubs. There's even a picture to scale, and it is in fact blueberry sized.

:hugs: Try not to stress over it too much. (I know easier said than done right?) Stress won't do you or the baby any good though!!! My OB exam today was all about MC's and complications during pregnancy. I hate reading about that stuff. I realize it happens but it's something I'd rather be oblivious to than worry about... especially since I'm not even preggo yet!!! 

Speaking of OB... tomorrow is my first day on the Labory and Delivery unit at the hospital. I'm incredibly excited about it!!! Tomorrow is just orientation but I'm hoping to sneak in the nursery and care for the patients just a little bit. :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Pregnancy is the most exhilerating, amazing, and even scary thing a woman can experience. It's impossible not to let those percentages rattle you a little, but the best thing you can do is concentrate on the little miracle your body is making. Just think, your body is growing another person. Cool! And enjoy every week as much as possible. Look forward to your bundle, look at the pictures chronicling development, and enjoy the honor of the journey.

(steps off soap box :haha:)


----------



## KellyC75

The worrying really starts as soon as we see that :bfp:

& then it never stops....It means we are caring Mummys :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

It's true... I haven't stopped POAS since I got my bfp. Just want to see those lines getting darker! Ive decided to stop doing it every day. But to use a digi once every week and a half or so to hopefully see the time since conception change! 

We'll see how that works out! :haha:

Posted an update in my journal yesterday about my first doctors visit. Happened to be going for something else. She was clearly underwhelmed with emotion as I'm so early... And even used the M word! (as HM referred to it! :haha: ). 

Not gonna let it get me down though! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well arrived home safely except for leaving our laptop and iPad2 on the plane..:growlmad: Hoping that we get it back.

Did another test this morning (14dpo) and still a :bfn: hoping that maybe I implanted late or that it is something to do with flying that has messed up my cycle..


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Well arrived home safely except for leaving our laptop and iPad2 on the plane..:growlmad: Hoping that we get it back.
> 
> Did another test this morning (14dpo) and still a :bfn: hoping that maybe I implanted late or that it is something to do with flying that has messed up my cycle..

Oh no :dohh: Hope you get your laptop & ipad2 back FX

Sorry for your :bfn: :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Miss Redknob said:


> Well arrived home safely except for leaving our laptop and iPad2 on the plane..:growlmad: Hoping that we get it back.
> 
> Did another test this morning (14dpo) and still a :bfn: hoping that maybe I implanted late or that it is something to do with flying that has messed up my cycle..

Oh noooo.. I'd cry! I hope you get those back stat!

Sorry for the BFN, too. FX that second line shows up soon!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls..:hugs:

It is so frustrating I just hope that the airline has it and that some ******* (sorry for the language) hasn't stolen it..


----------



## babyb54

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks girls..:hugs:
> 
> It is so frustrating I just hope that the airline has it and that some ******* (sorry for the language) hasn't stolen it..

On your side is the fact that the crew thoroughly cleans the planes before the next set of passengers get on. I would hope they're more accountable than Joe Schmoe! Plus they have record of who was sitting where, so they could trace it back to you (in theory) pretty easily. All that said, I never have much faith when airlines are involved. :( Lost baggage, stuff left on the plane.. such a headache. I hope you have a good experience though!


----------



## Andielina

Hello everyone!!! I've been away for a while battling off the :witch: that FINALLY showed up 3 WEEKS LATE!!!! Really?!?! 

First of all, congratulations ttcbabyw1!!!!!!! :happydance: Have you told hubby yet?!

Hooray for your little girl, babyb54! Looked like she was pretty excited and proud of herself. :flower:

I've got fx'd for everyone who is late/experiencing lots of bfn's. The money I've spent on pregnancy tests the past month being so late could have probably bought myself a personal jet. :blush:

Sooo, I was scheduled to see the doctor this past Monday and had to reschedule because the Sunday before af showed up in such full force and all her glory. Ugh. 

So I've spent the week coping with not being pregnant (We were so sure! Things were so weird) dealing with (tmi) tons of bleeding, and being anemic all the fatigue that comes with that.

DH and I have spent the week talking about everything and have decided to go back to WTT until the beginning of next summer. Things are a lot more relaxed when I'm not at school teaching and it would give us some more time to get some things we want to have done around our house (we moved into our first house over the summer after we got married) before we have a little bundle of joy. 

So I'll be hanging around cheering everyone on, but I'll be out of the running for a while. I hope my story doesn't discourage anyone, but after everything I've been through I won't test anymore until I'm at least a week late. Lots of heartbreak being 3 weeks late (never that late before) and not being preggo. :growlmad:

I hope everyone has a happy and fun Halloween weekend! :winkwink:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Andielina said:


> Hello everyone!!! I've been away for a while battling off the :witch: that FINALLY showed up 3 WEEKS LATE!!!! Really?!?!
> 
> First of all, congratulations ttcbabyw1!!!!!!! :happydance: Have you told hubby yet?!
> 
> Hooray for your little girl, babyb54! Looked like she was pretty excited and proud of herself. :flower:
> 
> I've got fx'd for everyone who is late/experiencing lots of bfn's. The money I've spent on pregnancy tests the past month being so late could have probably bought myself a personal jet. :blush:
> 
> Sooo, I was scheduled to see the doctor this past Monday and had to reschedule because the Sunday before af showed up in such full force and all her glory. Ugh.
> 
> So I've spent the week coping with not being pregnant (We were so sure! Things were so weird) dealing with (tmi) tons of bleeding, and being anemic all the fatigue that comes with that.
> 
> DH and I have spent the week talking about everything and have decided to go back to WTT until the beginning of next summer. Things are a lot more relaxed when I'm not at school teaching and it would give us some more time to get some things we want to have done around our house (we moved into our first house over the summer after we got married) before we have a little bundle of joy.
> 
> So I'll be hanging around cheering everyone on, but I'll be out of the running for a while. I hope my story doesn't discourage anyone, but after everything I've been through I won't test anymore until I'm at least a week late. Lots of heartbreak being 3 weeks late (never that late before) and not being preggo. :growlmad:
> 
> I hope everyone has a happy and fun Halloween weekend! :winkwink:

I'm sorry to hear that this wasn't the month for you. :hugs: How heartbreaking to be three weeks late and then have the witch arrive. :growlmad: I admire that you are taking the time for yourself and your husband to do more things that you want and to take a step back and relax! Sometimes things may seem like a setback but in the end they turn out better than expected! :hugs: again.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Sorry to hear about all that, Andielina! That must have been so heartbreaking. Please stick around - we love our cheerleaders! :hugs:

AFM, the :witch: is finally easing off... thank goodness! I got myself a bottle of b-complex vitamins yesterday, and I'm really hoping that taking it will help lengthen my luteal phase by a few days. I know I'm probably making something out of nothing, but I'm starting to get impatient. After 2 cycles. :blush:


----------



## babynewbie

Andielina :hugs: please do stick around and chat with us :)


Girls im so confused/frustrated. This is the first month (out the the 3 weve been TTC) that i am getting proper pregnancy symptoms!! Last few days ive had sore/tender boobs, feeling nauseas, dizzy spells, cramps/lower belly ache and today ive been weeing looaads!! And had hardly anything to drink. But imm still getting definite, no doubt about it, stark white :bfn:s. Whyy is my body playing tricks on me! :hissy:


----------



## MackMomma8

You could have ov'd or implanted a day or two later than you think. :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

MackMomma8 said:


> :hugs: Sorry to hear about all that, Andielina! That must have been so heartbreaking. Please stick around - we love our cheerleaders! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, the :witch: is finally easing off... thank goodness! I got myself a bottle of b-complex vitamins yesterday, and I'm really hoping that taking it will help lengthen my luteal phase by a few days. I know I'm probably making something out of nothing, but I'm starting to get impatient. After 2 cycles. :blush:

Just to warn you-I took B complex for a month to try and lengthen my LP from 10 days...it didn't but delayed my O until cd 27...!!! stopped taking it after that...


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear about all that, Andielina! That must have been so heartbreaking. Please stick around - we love our cheerleaders! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, the :witch: is finally easing off... thank goodness! I got myself a bottle of b-complex vitamins yesterday, and I'm really hoping that taking it will help lengthen my luteal phase by a few days. I know I'm probably making something out of nothing, but I'm starting to get impatient. After 2 cycles. :blush:
> 
> Just to warn you-I took B complex for a month to try and lengthen my LP from 10 days...it didn't but delayed my O until cd 27...!!! stopped taking it after that...Click to expand...

:saywhat:

That's not what I want at all!! I feel like I already ov late in my short cycles. - this month was only 25 days! :cry: I know sometimes I don't O until CD16 or 17... Any later than that and there's practically NO chance of implantation.


----------



## anniepie

what length is your LP? That's the important factor and doesn't normally change between cycles... Mine is 10 days which is borderline. Agnus Castus (aka vitex) is also meant to help lengthen LP...I tried that at the same time as the b vits but sure its the b vits which delayed O...I've read they can do that. AC is meant to be good for generally harmonizing your cycle. I was going room start it again this cycle but forgot...


----------



## MackMomma8

It varies... it's been anywhere from 7-12 days. :( I thought Agnus Castus was supposed to just help bump up ov? :shrug: 

DH saw me with the b-vits last night and asked me "What are those for?" I lied and said that they were just something to help my energy level - it's still so hard to bring up anything TTC/baby related with him. :dohh:


----------



## anniepie

I think AC has a number of useful roles in the cycle...

I feel I have to make excuses for anthing TTC related with OH...to be fair Ive not given him a chance...but I know he just thinks it'll happen at the snap of his fingers...


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry for everything you've been through, Andielina. :hugs: You'll be a cheerleader like me, waiting until next year. Hope it comes to both of us quickly when the wait is over.

Babynewbie, it's aggravating when it feels like you have every symptom in the book, isn't it? Sometimes we don't realize how nauseous, sore, and tired we are normally, but I hope it really is your month.

Hang in there, Mackmomma. My lp was all over the place when I was trying to conceive Kara, but I did on the 3rd month. Good luck!


----------



## trgirl308

I'm so sorry to hear that Andie! I was really hoping you would finally get good news! Please stick around, and we'll be here to hear your good news next year! 

Babynewbie, same thing happened to me and I am sorry to say af arrived today. I had so much hope this cycle, I just want to cry. I really hope it isn't just that your body is messing with you, but that you did in fact o or something a little later. :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

Thank you so much everyone for the support!! :hugs: It means a lot to me. I would LOVE to stick around and cheer everyone on for those elusive :bfp: 's!!! 

Trgirl, I'm sorry af got you yesterday. :nope: Just hang in there. I think the amount of stress I felt month to month probably didn't help our time ttc. It helped me to remember that everything happens for a reason and when it's the right spermie and eggy that are meant to make your baby it WILL happen!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry to hear about AF Andie!! Hope your WTT journey goes really quick for you :hugs:

Well the :witch: got me with full force yesterday morning so on to cycle 2..


----------



## babynewbie

Miss Redknob said:


> Sorry to hear about AF Andie!! Hope your WTT journey goes really quick for you :hugs:
> 
> Well the :witch: got me with full force yesterday morning so on to cycle 2..

:hugs: Fingers crossed this is your month!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks babynewbie..

Have you tested yet, 17dpo???


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry Miss Redknob. :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry Miss Redknob! Gl this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Shabutie

Good luck to all this month :dust: ... my periods are still all over the place...

And...

.

.
.
.
.
.
.

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!*


----------



## babynewbie

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks babynewbie..
> 
> Have you tested yet, 17dpo???

Yep, million :bfn:s. Yet loads of symptoms :wacko: And i have to wait until at least friday to see if AF appears!


----------



## Mrs_T

Happy Halloween ladies! Sorry to hear the witch has caught some of u. Babynewbie, Friday is still a while off, u could still be in there...gl!


----------



## babynewbie

Thank Mrs T. Im trying not too get my hopes up too much, everytime i notice more symptoms my heart goes all fluttery. I really dont want to set myself up for disappointment. 
I only have a CB digi and an IC left, so i think ill just wait until friday to see if witch shows, if not then ill test again.

Everyone having/had a good halloween? We havent done anything this year, no dressing up or anything and not had one trick or treater at the door!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm getting loads of trickertreaters! Fun. Can't wait to take Kara in a few years.


----------



## babynewbie

Kara looks so cute in your avatar! :cloud9: :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope Friday comes around quick for you babynewbie, and you can announce your :bfp:..

Hope you all had a wonderful Halloween, it was mine and DH wedding anniversary but unfortunately we both had to work afternoon shift..:(


----------



## babynewbie

(Copied from my journal)

Well, i know i said i was going to wait until friday, but this morning i caved :dohh:


Spoiler
Did my IC, completely expecting it to be negative (got so used to seeing them) and a little pink line appeared!! Its faint but its there! 
The only problem is OH has lost the camera :dohh: :growlmad: So the best i can do is my phone camera which is terribly awful! But i hope you can see it!

https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/06041507/IMG02777-20111101-0834.jpg

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: --> is literally what ive looked like all morning!!


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> (Copied from my journal)
> 
> Well, i know i said i was going to wait until friday, but this morning i caved :dohh:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Did my IC, completely expecting it to be negative (got so used to seeing them) and a little pink line appeared!! Its faint but its there!
> The only problem is OH has lost the camera :dohh: :growlmad: So the best i can do is my phone camera which is terribly awful! But i hope you can see it!
> 
> https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/06041507/IMG02777-20111101-0834.jpg
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: --> is literally what ive looked like all morning!!

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Kindra

Hey ladies I hope you don't mind if I join you. My name is Kindra and I am currently TTC number seven,..... I have four girls ages ten through three and one boy whos a year and one angel. I just got af yesterday and this is my second cycle of TTC.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats babeynewbie!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! 

Welcome Kindra! Gl ttc!


----------



## babynewbie

OMG i cant stop crying and laughing!


Hi Kindra, welcome to the group :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG02785-20111101-1054.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Kindra said:


> Hey ladies I hope you don't mind if I join you. My name is Kindra and I am currently TTC number seven,..... I have four girls ages ten through three and one boy whos a year and one angel. I just got af yesterday and this is my second cycle of TTC.

:flower: Welcome! :wave:



babynewbie said:


> OMG i cant stop crying and laughing!
> Hi Kindra, welcome to the group :)

:shock: :shock: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
I'm so happy for you!!! Another :bfp: for Autumn Acorns!


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks hun :D


----------



## babyb54

YAY BABYNEWBIE! AHHH, SO WONDERFUL!!!!! I'm glad you tested early!! ;) :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## MackMomma8

:yipee: That's WONDERFUL, babynewbie!! :cloud9: How exciting.

Welcome to the Acorns, Kindra! Nice to see someone from my part of the world around here!! :wave:


----------



## Shabutie

CONGRATULATIONS Babynewbie! :headspin:


----------



## babynewbie

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big congrats babynewbie!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

babynewbie said:


> OMG i cant stop crying and laughing!
> 
> 
> Hi Kindra, welcome to the group :)

congrats hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

babynewbie said:


> (Copied from my journal)
> 
> Well, i know i said i was going to wait until friday, but this morning i caved :dohh:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Did my IC, completely expecting it to be negative (got so used to seeing them) and a little pink line appeared!! Its faint but its there!
> The only problem is OH has lost the camera :dohh: :growlmad: So the best i can do is my phone camera which is terribly awful! But i hope you can see it!
> 
> https://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt88/06041507/IMG02777-20111101-0834.jpg
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: --> is literally what ive looked like all morning!!

:yipee:..OMG Congrats Hun, so happy for you. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy..:yipee:



Kindra said:


> Hey ladies I hope you don't mind if I join you. My name is Kindra and I am currently TTC number seven,..... I have four girls ages ten through three and one boy whos a year and one angel. I just got af yesterday and this is my second cycle of TTC.

:wave: Welcome to the group..


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations babynewbie!!!!!

Welcome kindra!!!


----------



## Mrs_T

:yipee: babynewbie - so happy for you! I thought you must be pg from all your symptoms!

Welcome Kindra!


----------



## babynewbie

Mrs_T said:


> :yipee: babynewbie - so happy for you! I thought you must be pg from all your symptoms!
> 
> Welcome Kindra!

Thank you :D i knew i wasnt imagining them all lol


----------



## anniepie

congrats babynewbie :wohoo:


----------



## Andielina

Congratulations babynewbie!!!!! SOOO exciting!!!!!!! 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Have you told your OH yet? I love hearing how ladies tell the people they love, it's always so exciting.

Welcome kindra!! I'm still pretty new to this group, but everyone is awesome and wonderful! A great group of women. :flower:

I hope everyone's doing well. It's been a busy week. I loved having trick or treaters for the first time! All the little ones were so darn cute! My favorite was a little boy dressed as a policemen, because his dad and their dog were dressed in black and white stripes as his 'bad guys'. So precious!!


----------



## vaniilla

I just got a bfp!!!!!!! its faint so I hope its sticky [-o&lt;

sending lots of sticky baby dust to everyone :hugs: :flower:


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay I'm so excited for you!!!!

:happydance:

:cloud9:

:friends:


----------



## babyb54

WOOHOO! They're rolling in now!! Congrats vaniilla!!!!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Andielina said:


> Congratulations babynewbie!!!!! SOOO exciting!!!!!!!
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Have you told your OH yet? I love hearing how ladies tell the people they love, it's always so exciting.
> 
> Welcome kindra!! I'm still pretty new to this group, but everyone is awesome and wonderful! A great group of women. :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well. It's been a busy week. I loved having trick or treaters for the first time! All the little ones were so darn cute! My favorite was a little boy dressed as a policemen, because his dad and their dog were dressed in black and white stripes as his 'bad guys'. So precious!!

Thank you hun :D yeah i told him the same night. Id been out that day buying LOs birthday presents, so when he got home from work i said id show him what i got. Showed him everything then said 'Oh and i have something for you too...' And gave him a box with the digi in it :) he was over the moon! Starting jumping up and down before he'd even read 'Pregnant' :haha: :cloud9:




vaniilla said:
 

> I just got a bfp!!!!!!! its faint so I hope its sticky [-o&lt;
> 
> sending lots of sticky baby dust to everyone :hugs: :flower:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Eeeee! Yayy!! :happydance: Pic??? :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay vanilla!:dance::yipee:


----------



## MackMomma8

:yipee: vanilla!!!! :yipee: Congrats! Do you have a pic?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I 2nd the need for a pic!!! :haha:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats vanilla!!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Congrats Vaniilla...:happydance:PIC PIC PIC

Looks like Oct/Nov is the lucky month...


----------



## trgirl308

Omg Vanilla! Congrats! This has been a busy week for the acorns... :)


----------



## Sichimi

i tried 3 months but failed. yesterday i went to doctor and he said that i did not have big egg. All my eggs are 6 and 7mm only. I do not know how to do . :(((((


----------



## Mrs_T

Congratulations Vanilla! Two in a week! :happydance:

I'm super excited because today is 'tell time'! Tonight we're going to my OH's parents to tell them and tomo morning we're driving to my parents to tell them. My brother and his gf will be there too!


We've bought 'i love grandma' and 'i love grandad' baby vests, wrapped one in blue and one in pink paper, hidden them in a big cardboard box with pink and blue shredded tissue paper! Can't wait, can;'t wait, can't wait!


----------



## Mrs_T

PS Sorry to hear about your troubles Sichimi :o(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sichimi said:


> i tried 3 months but failed. yesterday i went to doctor and he said that i did not have big egg. All my eggs are 6 and 7mm only. I do not know how to do . :(((((

So sorry to hear. Is there anything that the doctor can do???



Mrs_T said:


> Congratulations Vanilla! Two in a week! :happydance:
> 
> I'm super excited because today is 'tell time'! Tonight we're going to my OH's parents to tell them and tomo morning we're driving to my parents to tell them. My brother and his gf will be there too!
> 
> 
> We've bought 'i love grandma' and 'i love grandad' baby vests, wrapped one in blue and one in pink paper, hidden them in a big cardboard box with pink and blue shredded tissue paper! Can't wait, can;'t wait, can't wait!

AWWW how exciting...:happydance:


----------



## Sichimi

This month I can not have the chance to be pregnant. I must do some test in next circle. If there is no egg 1 month, it is ok. If there are 2 months, it means that i get problem. Of course, there will be some treatment to become pregnant. But it will be very complicated.


----------



## babynewbie

Mrs_T said:


> Congratulations Vanilla! Two in a week! :happydance:
> 
> I'm super excited because today is 'tell time'! Tonight we're going to my OH's parents to tell them and tomo morning we're driving to my parents to tell them. My brother and his gf will be there too!
> 
> 
> We've bought 'i love grandma' and 'i love grandad' baby vests, wrapped one in blue and one in pink paper, hidden them in a big cardboard box with pink and blue shredded tissue paper! Can't wait, can;'t wait, can't wait!

Ohhh so exciting! :happydance: Let us know how they all react :cloud9:




Sichimi said:


> This month I can not have the chance to be pregnant. I must do some test in next circle. If there is no egg 1 month, it is ok. If there are 2 months, it means that i get problem. Of course, there will be some treatment to become pregnant. But it will be very complicated.

Sorry your having trouble hun :( :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Sichimi said:


> This month I can not have the chance to be pregnant. I must do some test in next circle. If there is no egg 1 month, it is ok. If there are 2 months, it means that i get problem. Of course, there will be some treatment to become pregnant. But it will be very complicated.

Really sorry to hear that hun, hope you get an egg soon. :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> I just got a bfp!!!!!!! its faint so I hope its sticky [-o&lt;
> 
> sending lots of sticky baby dust to everyone :hugs: :flower:
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:yipee: Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :wohoo: Im so so so so happy for you Vaniilla :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

here is a pic of my test from today, I am still so scared/nervous and will be until the end of next week and I get past this early stage


thank you for all the lovely messages, sending lots of baby dust to everyone and hoping we get even more bfps soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 354.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babynewbie

vaniilla said:


> here is a pic of my test from today, I am still so scared/nervous and will be until the end of next week and I get past this early stage
> 
> 
> thank you for all the lovely messages, sending lots of baby dust to everyone and hoping we get even more bfps soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm sorry to hear about your difficulty, sichimi. :hugs:

Great pic, vanilla!

That's such a cute way to tell your family, Mrs. T.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

vaniilla said:


> here is a pic of my test from today, I am still so scared/nervous and will be until the end of next week and I get past this early stage
> 
> 
> thank you for all the lovely messages, sending lots of baby dust to everyone and hoping we get even more bfps soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:

What a beautiful :bfp: :wohoo: :yipee:

Well I spent the entire day in the postpartum section of the OB unit I'm on at the hospital. I did get to sneak into the nursery for a few minutes to hold a baby though!!! :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> here is a pic of my test from today, I am still so scared/nervous and will be until the end of next week and I get past this early stage
> 
> 
> thank you for all the lovely messages, sending lots of baby dust to everyone and hoping we get even more bfps soon :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> What a beautiful :bfp: :wohoo: :yipee:
> 
> Well I spent the entire day in the postpartum section of the OB unit I'm on at the hospital. I did get to sneak into the nursery for a few minutes to hold a baby though!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Aww :cloud9:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Alright where are my charting experts? I need some advice. I started the thread below with my question... Any opinions are greatly appreciated. :wacko: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/789431-opinions-needed.html#post13788984


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have no idea about temping. I was going to start doing it but I do shift work...


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Well I took the advice I was given on the thread I started and added the two discarded temps back in. It was suggested that because I didn't actually get out of bed to find my thermometer, I didn't even sit up in bed I just hit my nightstand a few more times than normal to grab it, that I should keep those in. I put the back in and guess what ladies!!!

I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 

Apparently I just ran out of OPK's a day to soon! I'm really excited and quite frankly even if it's wrong I don't care because I'm feeling good right now! :dohh:


----------



## MackMomma8

Vaniilla, your eggo is SO preggo. :happydance: That's so awesome, congrats again!

sichimi, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. :hugs: Hopefully the doctor can help you.

BabyMaybe, that's exciting!! Get to :sex:!!! :dance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck BabyMaybe!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I should correct that I got my crosshairs after I un-discarded two temps. So I'm like 11 dpo.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So when are testing babymaybe???


----------



## MackMomma8

Babymaybe, I think you should test tomorrow with FMU. 12dpo is plenty late enough in your cycle to get a :bfp: on a FRER!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

AF should arrive tomorrow as I stopped the Prometrium 3 days ago. I'll probably test Monday if AF stays away. I shouldn't be this hopeful off of my first ovulatory TTC cycle but I am so excited! I can't test in the AM because we're out of town visiting friends (in Columbia). 

I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings! Or hopefully doesn't bring! I'm not having any cramps or anything like I have gotten the past few months but who knows with irregular cycles. :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ooooo you are strong not to test if AF is due tomorrow. :dust: 

Have a good time in CoMo! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Popping in with a big bag full of....

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Oohh so excited for you babymaybe! :D


----------



## Mrs_T

BabyMaybe, I've got my fingers crossed for you! (And everyone else of course).

We told the family this weekend... was so lovely!

OH's Mum was the best reation - she was hysterically crying saying "When? Sob, sob, when?"! 

So I'm enjoying a weekend of talking about babies, babies, and more babies! So nice to be able to talk about it.

Tomorrow I tell the boss - not actually looking forward to that one cos she's like the mega-bi*ch! Then Sat, I tell my two best friends, then a week Monday, I have my 12 week scan! Whoop!


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs_T said:


> BabyMaybe, I've got my fingers crossed for you! (And everyone else of course).
> 
> We told the family this weekend... was so lovely!
> 
> OH's Mum was the best reation - she was hysterically crying saying "When? Sob, sob, when?"!
> 
> So I'm enjoying a weekend of talking about babies, babies, and more babies! So nice to be able to talk about it.
> 
> Tomorrow I tell the boss - not actually looking forward to that one cos she's like the mega-bi*ch! Then Sat, I tell my two best friends, then a week Monday, I have my 12 week scan! Whoop!

Exciting times :happydance: Enjoy your scan a week Monday :baby:


----------



## vaniilla

BabyMaybe917 said:


> AF should arrive tomorrow as I stopped the Prometrium 3 days ago. I'll probably test Monday if AF stays away. I shouldn't be this hopeful off of my first ovulatory TTC cycle but I am so excited! I can't test in the AM because we're out of town visiting friends (in Columbia).
> 
> I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings! Or hopefully doesn't bring! I'm not having any cramps or anything like I have gotten the past few months but who knows with irregular cycles. :shrug:

wishing you lots of luck hun :hugs: I really hope its a bfp for you :happydance:



Mrs_T said:


> BabyMaybe, I've got my fingers crossed for you! (And everyone else of course).
> 
> We told the family this weekend... was so lovely!
> 
> OH's Mum was the best reation - she was hysterically crying saying "When? Sob, sob, when?"!
> 
> So I'm enjoying a weekend of talking about babies, babies, and more babies! So nice to be able to talk about it.
> 
> Tomorrow I tell the boss - not actually looking forward to that one cos she's like the mega-bi*ch! Then Sat, I tell my two best friends, then a week Monday, I have my 12 week scan! Whoop!

awww that's really lovely, glad you're able to have baby talk with everyone :) Not long til your scan now how exiting! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls dropping in. Hope everyones had a good weekend. 

GL to those testing soon... my AF is due in 2 days, but we shall see what happens, I am thinking she will arrive :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Shabutie

Vaniilla. Just saw... CONGRATULATIONS so so happy for you! :flow:


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyMaybe917 said:


> AF should arrive tomorrow as I stopped the Prometrium 3 days ago. I'll probably test Monday if AF stays away. I shouldn't be this hopeful off of my first ovulatory TTC cycle but I am so excited! I can't test in the AM because we're out of town visiting friends (in Columbia).
> 
> I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings! Or hopefully doesn't bring! I'm not having any cramps or anything like I have gotten the past few months but who knows with irregular cycles. :shrug:

Hope you get a :bfp:



Mrs_T said:


> BabyMaybe, I've got my fingers crossed for you! (And everyone else of course).
> 
> We told the family this weekend... was so lovely!
> 
> OH's Mum was the best reation - she was hysterically crying saying "When? Sob, sob, when?"!
> 
> So I'm enjoying a weekend of talking about babies, babies, and more babies! So nice to be able to talk about it.
> 
> Tomorrow I tell the boss - not actually looking forward to that one cos she's like the mega-bi*ch! Then Sat, I tell my two best friends, then a week Monday, I have my 12 week scan! Whoop!

How exciting. Hope your scan goes well..:flower:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I tested this afternoon and it was :bfn: I could only hold it for 2 hours though. So we'll see what FMU brings. :shrug: Still no signs of AF though.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

And I'm only 12 dpo.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope that is was just too early...


----------



## mouse_chicky

One more sleep, babymaybe, and you can test more reliably. 

KellyC75, according to your ticker thingy, your bubs is viable now! Hurrah!

Enjoy your scan, Mrs. T!


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie said:


> Hi girls dropping in. Hope everyones had a good weekend.
> 
> GL to those testing soon... my AF is due in 2 days, but we shall see what happens, I am thinking she will arrive :haha:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yay!! So good to see you around! :hugs:

So ladies, it's officially a fetus! This makes me quite happy.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats HM, that is a great step! 

Gl babymaybe, fx for you!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Thanks everyone. Still no AF today. Bought some FRER's to use in the morning. Trying not to get my hopes up because I really don't have any signs. :shrug: We'll see I suppose! :dust: to all!!!

HK wohoo for a fetus!!! :yipee: Have you told your family yet or are you holding out until 12 weeks?


----------



## Miss Redknob

GL Babymabye..fx

Have any of you girls ever tried Soy Isoflavones?


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed :witch: stays away Shabutie! x

Yay for a fetus HM! :wohoo: :hugs: Its going so fast!

Fingers crossed for you Babymaybe, i didnt get my BFP until really late! So you never know ;) :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> KellyC75, according to your ticker thingy, your bubs is viable now! Hurrah!

In the UK they class 'viable' as 24 weeks, I think my ticker is American, where it may be different

But thankyou ~ It will be 'V' Day this week :dance:



hakunamatata said:


> So ladies, it's officially a fetus! This makes me quite happy.

:yipee: Aww ~ Congrats on your 'Ickle wickle' fetus! :cloud9:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Kelly what an exciting week for you with V day!!! And then moving in just under 2 weeks!!! You've got your hands full with the move I assume! 


Well I tested this morning with a FRER and it was a definete :bfn: not even an evap to make me question it. :dohh: 

Still no signs of AF though. :shrug: Maybe it's because AF will be different on Prometrium that it was on Provera. I was told it would be the same though because they're both progesterone. Who knows... I guess we'll see. Tomorrow is 14 dpo but I don't know if I'm going to test or not. I don't want to waste the FRER's and I don't want to keep seeing :bfn:'s.

Oh and anyone who charts... is it normal for your temp to stay elevated pre-AF? Mine has been up for the last 6 days. :shrug:


----------



## Shabutie

Kelly I cant believe its gone so fast! Before we now it baby will be here, is yours going to be the first AA baby? Exciting! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Kelly what an exciting week for you with V day!!! And then moving in just under 2 weeks!!! You've got your hands full with the move I assume!
> 
> 
> Well I tested this morning with a FRER and it was a definete :bfn: not even an evap to make me question it. :dohh:
> 
> Still no signs of AF though. :shrug: Maybe it's because AF will be different on Prometrium that it was on Provera. I was told it would be the same though because they're both progesterone. Who knows... I guess we'll see. Tomorrow is 14 dpo but I don't know if I'm going to test or not. I don't want to waste the FRER's and I don't want to keep seeing :bfn:'s
> 
> Oh and anyone who charts... is it normal for your temp to stay elevated pre-AF? Mine has been up for the last 6 days. :shrug:

It might still be too early to test, wait as long as you can and test again, at the least wait 48/72 hours as thats how long it takes for hcg to double, I've got everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks everyone ~ Your all so kind :friends:



Shabutie said:


> Kelly I cant believe its gone so fast! Before we now it baby will be here, is yours going to be the first AA baby? Exciting! :hugs:

Eeek! I know!! :dance:

Although I think lakensmummy is having the 1st AA baby :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Just had a check & yep....Lakensmommy is due February 17th :baby:


----------



## babyb54

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone needing it!!!


----------



## babyb54

By the way, I think we've finally named our baby girl. Reagan Grace. :cloud9:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb54 said:


> By the way, I think we've finally named our baby girl. Reagan Grace. :cloud9:

Beautiful name choice. :cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

babyb54 said:


> By the way, I think we've finally named our baby girl. Reagan Grace. :cloud9:

Adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> By the way, I think we've finally named our baby girl. Reagan Grace. :cloud9:

Gorgeous name..:baby:

Vaniilla - I saw your ticker is gone and you are sad, is everything ok??...:hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Miss Redknob said:


> Vaniilla - I saw your ticker is gone and you are sad, is everything ok??...:hugs:

Oh no, please tell me there's nothing to this!! :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Vaniilla - I saw your ticker is gone and you are sad, is everything ok??...:hugs:
> 
> Oh no, please tell me there's nothing to this!! :nope: :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not sure I just noticed it was gone. Hoping that it is just the ticker playing up..:(


----------



## Shabutie

KellyC75 said:


> Just had a check & yep....Lakensmommy is due February 17th :baby:

Yup your right, she's having a little girl... :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

babyb54: cute name, so exciting picking baby names. We only ever had 1 for a girl.

Vaniilla I noticed that just now too, hope everythings okay. :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

I love coming on to this thread after a rough day at work. There's just so much love and positive vibes in here. :hugs:

Babyb, I love that name. Sooooo sweet. :cloud9: so has your DH come around to the fact that he'll just have to play catch with his princess? :winkwink:

Vaniilla... :hugs: I hope everything is okay dearie! :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Babyb, I love that name. Sooooo sweet. :cloud9: so has your DH come around to the fact that he'll just have to play catch with his princess? :winkwink:

Hehe, I think he has. I promised that we could try to sway her to sports and the like at least until she's old enough to decide she doesn't like 'em! And that it wouldn't look like pink threw up all over the house. :winkwink: That made him feel better. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Vaniilla posted an update in her journal, I'm sure she can use lots of hugs right now.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Big :hugs: Vaniilla


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> Vaniilla posted an update in her journal, I'm sure she can use lots of hugs right now.

:nope: :nope:


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's so heartbreaking. :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Vaniilla posted an update in her journal, I'm sure she can use lots of hugs right now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

thanks for all your wonderful support ladies :hugs: we're going to take a couple of months out to figure out whats wrong with me and to get ourselves back to normal. :flow:

I hope everyone is okay and all the ladies waiting get some good news soon :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you can find out if there is anything wrong..:hugs:

P.S. Love the Christmas Bling..:haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Miss Redknob said:


> Hope you can find out if there is anything wrong..:hugs:
> 
> P.S. Love the Christmas Bling..:haha:

thanks :flower:


its to make up for oh not letting me go christmas shopping yet :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

So girls, once again my period hasnt turned up when it was supposed to, so unless I am pregnant (which I doubt) then this is another month my periods arent regular...

Hope everyone is doing good :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed your pregnant! :D


----------



## Shabutie

babynewbie said:


> Fingers crossed your pregnant! :D

I dont think it will be... dont think we've done it enough :haha: would be amazing if true, but my body has a way of playing games on me when it comes to AF.


----------



## trgirl308

I'm keeping my fx that you're pregnant... until proven otherwise! :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Exactly!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Fingers crossed Shabutie!


----------



## Miss Redknob

GL Shabutie..:thumbup:

Well I got a high on my fertility monitor today, so I should O tomorrow (11/11/11) bit freaky...:haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Miss Redknob said:


> GL Shabutie..:thumbup:
> 
> Well I got a high on my fertility monitor today, so I should O tomorrow (11/11/11) bit freaky...:haha:

It took me a few minutes to remember that you are in Australia and I'm in the US! :rofl: I kept thinking... tomorrow is not the 11th it's the 10th!!! :haha: :dohh: :rofl: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> GL Shabutie..:thumbup:
> 
> Well I got a high on my fertility monitor today, so I should O tomorrow (11/11/11) bit freaky...:haha:
> 
> It took me a few minutes to remember that you are in Australia and I'm in the US! :rofl: I kept thinking... tomorrow is not the 11th it's the 10th!!! :haha: :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know it can be confusing...


----------



## 0203

hi Girls :wave:

I was wondering if i could join in? me and OH were originally waiting until 2013 but we have realised that we don't want to wait anymore and that there is nothing stopping us, i have been off of the pill for nearly a month and have already kinda started ntnp but we start for sure next month. Because our jump to wtt to ntnp happened quite quickly up until a week ago i was still in wtt forums so havn't got to "know" anyone ttc, so it would be great to get to know some more people in the same position :D

:dust:for you all


----------



## Miss Redknob

0203 said:


> hi Girls :wave:
> 
> I was wondering if i could join in? me and OH were originally waiting until 2013 but we have realised that we don't want to wait anymore and that there is nothing stopping us, i have been off of the pill for nearly a month and have already kinda started ntnp but we start for sure next month. Because our jump to wtt to ntnp happened quite quickly up until a week ago i was still in wtt forums so havn't got to "know" anyone ttc, so it would be great to get to know some more people in the same position :D
> 
> :dust:for you all

:wave: 0203, welcome to the group

Well can't stay, got a peak on my CBFM and a Positive OPK so DH and I are off to BD..:haha: Also have heaps of EWCM..:happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Shabutie said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed your pregnant! :D
> 
> I dont think it will be... dont think we've done it enough :haha: would be amazing if true, but my body has a way of playing games on me when it comes to AF.Click to expand...

Thats exactly what i thought last month! ;) Last month was the only one out of the three we had TTC that we only had :sex: twice!! And neither were very near to ovulating, thats why i was so sure i was out, but it can happen! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :flower:




0203 said:


> hi Girls :wave:
> 
> I was wondering if i could join in? me and OH were originally waiting until 2013 but we have realised that we don't want to wait anymore and that there is nothing stopping us, i have been off of the pill for nearly a month and have already kinda started ntnp but we start for sure next month. Because our jump to wtt to ntnp happened quite quickly up until a week ago i was still in wtt forums so havn't got to "know" anyone ttc, so it would be great to get to know some more people in the same position :D
> 
> :dust:for you all

Hi hun :happydance: for moving TTC forward! Good luck to you :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Welcome 0203, and gl ttc! :dust:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> So girls, once again my period hasnt turned up when it was supposed to, so unless I am pregnant (which I doubt) then this is another month my periods arent regular...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good :dust:

FX for you :hugs:

It only takes the once! :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

Welcome 0203! Thanks girls. Well AF still isnt present. Majorly tempted to test but think i will wait a few more days, maybe Sunday if still hasnt arrived... If it does happen this month DH has super determined :spermy:


----------



## babyb54

0203 said:


> hi Girls :wave:
> 
> I was wondering if i could join in? me and OH were originally waiting until 2013 but we have realised that we don't want to wait anymore and that there is nothing stopping us, i have been off of the pill for nearly a month and have already kinda started ntnp but we start for sure next month. Because our jump to wtt to ntnp happened quite quickly up until a week ago i was still in wtt forums so havn't got to "know" anyone ttc, so it would be great to get to know some more people in the same position :D
> 
> :dust:for you all

Welcome! I remember you from WTT! :) GL with TTC!!




Shabutie said:


> Welcome 0203! Thanks girls. Well AF still isnt present. Majorly tempted to test but think i will wait a few more days, maybe Sunday if still hasnt arrived... If it does happen this month DH has super determined :spermy:

Oo, I hope your BFP is imminent!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!!! Excited to see 0203 here!!


----------



## 0203

Thanks for all the welcomes, trying to work my way through some of your journals (there's lots to catch up on) :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome 0203!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Welcome 0203! :dust:

Updated my journal with my latest TTC issues. :(


----------



## Mrs_T

Welcome 0203!

Still got my fingers crossed for u shabutie!

3 sleeps til my scan!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Mrs_T said:


> 3 sleeps til my scan!

Awww how exciting, make sure you post a pic..


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs_T said:


> 3 sleeps til my scan!

12 Weeks today ~ Congrats to you :yipee: :cloud9:

Good luck for your scan :baby:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Welcome 0203! 

How are you girls?! I've missed you all this week when I've been away with very little internet access!

Miss Redknob...hope you catch that egg! That fertility monitor sounds excellent. I love stuff that takes some of the guessing out of TTC!


----------



## vaniilla

0203 said:


> hi Girls :wave:
> 
> I was wondering if i could join in? me and OH were originally waiting until 2013 but we have realised that we don't want to wait anymore and that there is nothing stopping us, i have been off of the pill for nearly a month and have already kinda started ntnp but we start for sure next month. Because our jump to wtt to ntnp happened quite quickly up until a week ago i was still in wtt forums so havn't got to "know" anyone ttc, so it would be great to get to know some more people in the same position :D
> 
> :dust:for you all

Welcome to Autumn Acorns, so exited you've joined the group :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Miss Redknob said:


> GL Shabutie..:thumbup:
> 
> Well I got a high on my fertility monitor today, so I should O tomorrow (11/11/11) bit freaky...:haha:

catch that eggie!!!!! :spermy: I really hope this is your month :hugs:



Shabutie said:


> So girls, once again my period hasnt turned up when it was supposed to, so unless I am pregnant (which I doubt) then this is another month my periods arent regular...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good :dust:

I hope the :witch: stays away and you get a big fat positive :flower:


Mrs_T said:


> Welcome 0203!
> 
> Still got my fingers crossed for u shabutie!
> 
> 3 sleeps til my scan!

thats really close! you'll have to post some scan pics!

P.S What happened to the name game?!! :haha:

*A - Alexandria *


----------



## MackMomma8

Yay, 0203 is here! :happydance:

So, I think I'm officially in the TWW, girls... I'm 99% sure I ov'd either Wednesday or yesterday, and we BD Wednesday night.... FX'd!!! I think I'm going to test on Thanksgiving. AF is due that Tuesday, so I'd be 2 days late by then.


----------



## trgirl308

Gl MM! 

I should be ovulating this weekend... so hopefully something happens!

Today is a holiday for federal employees, so I am lounging around in my pyjamas. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## 0203

FX'd MM :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed mackmomma & trgirl!! :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck girls!!

:dust:


----------



## Shabutie

So the :witch: got me this morning... I was doubtful... OH still hasnt been given a ship yet, but he has been home over 5 months now, so it's got to be close. So I dont think I will have much chance next month, but we shall see. 

*Name game: Alan*


----------



## trgirl308

Aw, sorry about af shabutie. Fx for next month, hopefully your DH gets to stay home a lot longer!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Vaniilla..:flower:

Sorry about AF Shabutie, hope this is your month..:hugs:

TR girl :wohoo: for the TWW


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww sorry Shabutie!

name game - Natasha


----------



## Miss Redknob

Name Game - Amelia


----------



## MackMomma8

Name game - Alison

Happy Saturday, girls! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

so glad its the weekend :flower:

Name game - Nicholas


----------



## trgirl308

Soooooo happy it is the weekend!

Name game - Samuel


----------



## Somersetlass

Not been on here for a while congrats to thos who had their bfp's.

i had pink blood last night before we dtd also after.. what could that be ? i thought i oved last weekend i have nothing since .


----------



## Mrs_T

MM got my fx!

1 sleep til scan! Took a test this morn just to check I'm still pg, positive thankfully!

NAme game: Sophia


----------



## trgirl308

Somersetlass... maybe ib? hopefully... :dust: 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Miss Redknob

FX Somersetlass :dust:

:wohoo: for your scan MrsT how exciting, make sure you post a pic...

This might sound weird but I have a feeling that I O'ed twice, once in the morning of the 11/11 and again the afternoon of the 12/11??? I had O pains, quite painfull but barable. What do you girls think?? :haha: (BTW I would love to have twins :haha:)

Name Game - Alex


----------



## mouse_chicky

sorry about af, Shabutie. 

Good luck to those in the 2ww.

(I'm not going to be the brave one to try an X name. :haha:)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Ok I think I missed something... I need details on the name game! :dohh:


----------



## Miss Redknob

All you have to do is make a name using the last letter of the previous name used.


----------



## trgirl308

Name game - Xavier (totally watched all the x-men movies last weekend)


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi all...I took a break for a bit for various reasons. We've decided to continue ttc...:) My cycles are all messed up right now though and I am calling tomorrow to make an appt w/my ob to hopefully figure out what is going on.

My last 2 cycles have been terribly off. I had a 16 day cycle and now I'm 29 days..:( Normal foe me is 26/27. I've had several bfn's w/ the most recent yesterday. Since my cycles are so wacked I have no idea when I O'd...so I doubt I'll get a bfp...just hope af shows soon so we can try again w/the new cycle. 

Congrats to all the ladies w/BFP's! I'm very happy for you all :hugs:

Name Game: Riley


----------



## Miss Redknob

CheerCoach said:


> Hi all...I took a break for a bit for various reasons. We've decided to continue ttc...:) My cycles are all messed up right now though and I am calling tomorrow to make an appt w/my ob to hopefully figure out what is going on.
> 
> My last 2 cycles have been terribly off. I had a 16 day cycle and now I'm 29 days..:( Normal foe me is 26/27. I've had several bfn's w/ the most recent yesterday. Since my cycles are so wacked I have no idea when I O'd...so I doubt I'll get a bfp...just hope af shows soon so we can try again w/the new cycle.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies w/BFP's! I'm very happy for you all :hugs:
> 
> Name Game: Riley

It's so wondeful to hear from you :flower: Sorry about your cycles and the BFN, hope your ob can help :hugs:

Name Game - Yasmin


----------



## babynewbie

:yipee: for your scan today Mrs T!! Good luck hun cant wait to hear how it went!

Nice to see you back CheerCoach :hugs: Good luck TTC. Your daughter in your avatar is adorable! :)


Name game - Naomi


----------



## mouse_chicky

I can't believe how big Mackensie is now, Cheercoach! Beautiful. :cloud9:

Name Game: Iris


----------



## 0203

name game: Sabrina


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi ladies!

Scan went beautifully today! Baby wriggled around lots - was absolutely magical! My due date is 24th May, which is the same date my midwife had told me! Baby measured 61.5mm and looked perfect!

Here's our pic:

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/baby1.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Mrs T! Baby looks beautiful!!!

Name Game -- Amélie


----------



## MackMomma8

Name game: Emily

Good to hear from you cheercoach! :hugs: GL for this cycle!

Mrs_T, your scans look amazing! So glad to hear everything is coming along just like it should.

AFM, I'm giving DH the silent treatment atm.... I told him I was scheduled to work 2 Sunday shifts over the next month and he frigging blew up at me like it was my fault or something. The last 6 weeks of the year are the busiest and hardest at my work all year, an he knows that. The last thing I needed was him not being supportive of that, especially with the extra responsibilities I've been given. :cry: Jerk. :cry:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, so sweet Mrs T! Congrats!!


----------



## CheerCoach

Mrs_T said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Scan went beautifully today! Baby wriggled around lots - was absolutely magical! My due date is 24th May, which is the same date my midwife had told me! Baby measured 61.5mm and looked perfect!
> 
> Here's our pic:
> 
> https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/baby1.jpg

Ahhh so beautiful! I love ultrasounds they _are_ magical :) I still have my favorite u/s photo of Kenzie on my cell phone..I really should update it w a current photo. 

Are you going to do a gender scan?


----------



## babynewbie

Oh what a beautiful baby you have there Mrs T :cloud9:

MackMomma, men are idiots :dohh: Ignore him hun x


----------



## KellyC75

Im not gonna be getting online much now, until we are settled in Australia at least :plane:

I will pop in when I can though...:flower:

Things are crazy & stressful! :wacko:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Beautiful scan Mrs. T! That is what it's all about.

Mackmomma, don't you love when your dh tries to blame you for something you have no control over? Men. :growlmad: If it's because he misses you, he could show it in a better way.

KellyC75, good luck with the move! That's so exciting!

DH and lightly discussed moving to the UK. I don't think we'd ever be able to do, but what do you think ladies. Could two teachers hypothetically make a lving over there? :haha: I've heard it's murder getting visas.


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Thanks girls. He totally apologized a little while later, plus I think I was just having an emotional moment. :shrug: Damn this TWW....


----------



## babynewbie

Ohh how exciting Kelly! Hope everything goes well with the move and look forward to hearing from you when your all settled :hugs:

MackMomma im glad he apologised, how far into TWW are you? :)


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the messages about my scan! I've been on :cloud9: since!

I'd like to keep the gender a surprise ideally, OH however will need a bit more convincing!!!


----------



## ASDMOM08

trgirl308 said:


> Name game - Xavier (totally watched all the x-men movies last weekend)

My oldest son is named Xavier and i totally got it from x-man i love the name


----------



## MackMomma8

babynewbie said:


> MackMomma im glad he apologised, how far into TWW are you? :)

I'm about 7dpo, I think... I'm 99% sure I ov'd either last Wed or Thurs. I plan on testing on the 24th, since that's Thanksgiving day and DH and I both have the day off. I told DH last night that I wanted him to be there when I take the test, because OMG what if it's positive?? He laughed and said that was probably a good idea because if he were at work and I got a :bfp: there'd be no stopping me from running to the shop to share the news right away!! :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Name Game - Yolanda

Mrs T - Your little bean is gorgeous :cloud9:

Kelly - Good luck with the move :happydance:

MM - Men can be jerks, but the good thing is they seem to always apologise :hugs: Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle :thumbup:

Sorry I have been MIA, I was admitted to hospital on Tuesday night with severe stomach pains and blood in my urine. They thought it was just a UTI then they thought it was my appendix and were going to take it out :nope: Luckly they found that I had a really bad cause of Cystitis..ouch...


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, no, Miss Redknob!! :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that! I hope they get you all fixed up right. :hug:


----------



## vaniilla

Mrs T - thats soooo adorable :cloud9: I think team yellow is great if you can keep the curiosity at bay :haha:

Kelly - I hope the move and settling goes well, sounds very stressful but soooo exiting at the same time :happydance::hugs:

Mackmomma - glad all is well with oh, men will be men sometimes! pma pma pma for a bfp! :)

Miss Redknob - oh no hun I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I hope your getting good treatment and get well asap :hugs:

Time warp atm for me, can't wait for the end of January! everything like tax will have been paid and we'll actually be able to do things with our money instead of handing it over to the govmnt!!!! :dohh: Our car is about to die so need a new one of that too grrrrrr :sleep:

Name game - Anna


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oo, sorry, Miss Redknob. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

I'm waiting on that time warp too, vanilla. Not sure to what month, but I'm hoping I'll know when I get there.


----------



## trgirl308

Wow Mrs Redknob, glad they discovered that before taking your appendix out! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls, feeling alot better.

Forgot to mention on a good note that when they did the u/s they said that my lining is nice and thick and I had a really strong follicle :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Yay, positive note from your hospital trip! Now bring on the :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know it was the best part of the trip :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Miss Redknob said:


> Name Game - Yolanda
> 
> Mrs T - Your little bean is gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Kelly - Good luck with the move :happydance:
> 
> MM - Men can be jerks, but the good thing is they seem to always apologise :hugs: Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, I was admitted to hospital on Tuesday night with severe stomach pains and blood in my urine. They thought it was just a UTI then they thought it was my appendix and were going to take it out :nope: Luckly they found that I had a really bad cause of Cystitis..ouch...

:hugs: Good thing they found that in time! Hope you feel better hun


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## 0203

urgh AF is still a no show (3 days late) tested twice and :bfn: :bfn: :( just want her to hurry up now so i can move on to next month!


----------



## MackMomma8

That's so frustrating, 0203. :hugs: I hope she doesn't show and you get a :bfp: soon!

10dpo... I will not test I will not test I will not test... :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

such will power :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, EPIC FAIL. :haha:


----------



## Andielina

Hey everyone!! Wow it's been too long. There was lots to read and catch up on! Good to see all the pregger ladies doing well!! I hope everyone else has got some good sticky vibes going on this cycle. 

I'm sorry I disappeared for a while... I went to the doc and got some discouraging news- I've been diagnosed with PCOS (Poly Cystic Ovary Syndrome). So my cycles have been unpredictable and I probably haven't been ovulating every month, which would explain a little why 5 months went by with no BFP. They also found my thyroid is being underactive, so I have to go in for more bloodwork and be put on medication for that. The only real positive was that my Dr. (who was so wonderful!) said he doesn't see any reason why any of this would hinder us from ttc next summer! :happydance: 

I've been very busy lately, but hopefully I'll carve out more time to check up on the autumn acorns. It's always so encouraging here. DH and I have been having some trouble lately. :cry: I think a lot of it has to do with my hormones, but more of it has to do with just not being able to talk about our problems without the arguing and the blame game. Being newlyweds it's pretty discouraging. Any advice is welcome!

I hope everyone else is having a great weekend!!


----------



## trgirl308

Oh Andielina so sorry to hear that! We are definitely here for you! :hugs: Ttc is hard on relationships, men don't really get how hard it is for us. Hopefully you guys can talk things out and everything will be ok. Nice to hear from you!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

MM I think I see a faint line. I noticed it when the page first opened for me! I would use a FRER in the morning or in a couple days. It is still early! Keep us updated!!! :dust: I hope this is it for you. :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Thanks, babymaybe. I really hope so, too!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Andielina - So good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the PCOS :hugs: Just like TRgirl said TTC is very hard on a man as they don't really understand how much we want it :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG OMG OMG Just got my :bfp: and only 9dpo :wohoo:

On :cloud9:

Not telling anyone atm as it is so early.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/IMG_5127.jpg


----------



## anniepie

HUGE congrats!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Anniepie


----------



## 0203

Congratulations :D


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations miss redknob!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay Miss Redknob!:happydance: :happydance:

Good luck with continued testing MM. I'm not a good line reader, but I want to believe yours is promising. :hugs:

Angielina, I'm sorry about your diagnosis of PCOS. My sis has it, and they told her she never ovulated. Two kids later . . .


----------



## Andielina

Congrats Miss Redknob!!!!!! :wohoo: That is SO exciting!!

It's so great to see so many little autumn acorns making their debut!!!!!

Thanks so much for the support, ladies. After a good talk and cry (seems I do that a lot with these messed up hormones) hubby was more compassionate and trying to understand I'm not exactly in control right now. 

Let's see more of those BFP's!!!!! I hope this is it for you MackMomma!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Miss Redknob!!!! 

MM I hope it is it for you. Test again!!!! :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG Miss Redknob! :yipee: :dust: CONGRATS!!! THAT'S AMAZING!! So, so happy for you. :hugs:

Me... I tested again with a WallyWorld .88 test and a FRER this morning with FMU... both were :bfn:, there wasn't even a shadow on either for me to tilt and squint at. :cry: AF is due any day starting tomorrow, so I really think this isn't going to be my month. :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on your lovely :bfp: Miss Redknob :happydance: :hugs:

mackmomma I'm sorry about the bfn's :( if not this month then I'm sure you'll catch that eggie next month :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

WOOHOO Miss Redknob!! CONGRATS!!!! Amazing news!

MM, sorry for the BFNs after that faint line got your hopes up. :( Maybe it's just too early still! Weren't you not going to test until Thanksgiving? Don't lose all hope just yet! :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Miss Redknob how exciting!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

MM it is still early! Don't give up hope yet. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Miss red knob!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## MackMomma8

:witch: 

On to cycle 4. I am sad. :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh noez!!!

:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry MM, fx for this cycle. :dust:


----------



## babyb54

:( :( :( So sorry MM. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks heaps girls, feeling very nervous after having so many losses. DH and I are going to take it one day at a time these first 3 months...

MM - Lots of :dust: to you for this month :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

MackMomma8 said:


> :witch:
> 
> On to cycle 4. I am sad. :cry:

:hugs::hugs: Im SURE it will happen for you this month! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Don't be sad! I got my BFP on cycle 4! It could be your lucky cycle too! 

:hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

ttcbabyw1 - has your spotting stopped?


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: You girls are the best!! I'm already looking forward to this cycle... ordering some OPKs today!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Miss Redknob said:


> ttcbabyw1 - has your spotting stopped?

Yes. Thanks for asking. All seems back to normal. Still feeling like hurling/actually hurling on a regular/semi-regular basis. I think it just freaks you out to see any kind of blood when you are pregnant. Even though it was only a teeny tiny bit....I was still worried. Think I'm back to being (mostly) calm!


----------



## Mrs_T

Yay! Congrats Miss Redknob! Such exciting news!

MM I've also got a feeling its gunna be ur time soon!


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's a little early, but in case you'll be away, Happy Thanksgiving to US girls!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well got my HCG results they were 23 for 10dpo..Does anyone know if this is good or not??


----------



## babynewbie

I havent got a clue sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Where is everyone?? I am at work (night shift) and bored out of my brain.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

It's just past noon here... time for lunch. :)

No idea on the HCG I think the main thing is that it continues increasing. You are so early still!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Noon!! It is 5:30am (23/11/11) here :haha:

Having another blood test today, hoping it doubles..


----------



## babyb54

Miss Redknob said:


> Well got my HCG results they were 23 for 10dpo..Does anyone know if this is good or not??

As far as I understand it, there is no "this is good" number and "this is bad" number.. it's completely about the doubling. Buuut, I'm no expert, and I never had this done, so my understanding just comes from pokings around here. :) GL!


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Well got my HCG results they were 23 for 10dpo..Does anyone know if this is good or not??
> 
> As far as I understand it, there is no "this is good" number and "this is bad" number.. it's completely about the doubling. Buuut, I'm no expert, and I never had this done, so my understanding just comes from pokings around here. :) GL!Click to expand...

Yeah thats what I've read as well. Did yours double ok?


----------



## babyb54

Miss Redknob said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Well got my HCG results they were 23 for 10dpo..Does anyone know if this is good or not??
> 
> As far as I understand it, there is no "this is good" number and "this is bad" number.. it's completely about the doubling. Buuut, I'm no expert, and I never had this done, so my understanding just comes from pokings around here. :) GL!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats what I've read as well. Did yours double ok?Click to expand...

Never had it tested. I don't think it's as common in the US as it is abroad; at least that's the impression I get from these forums.


----------



## Miss Redknob

babyb54 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Well got my HCG results they were 23 for 10dpo..Does anyone know if this is good or not??
> 
> As far as I understand it, there is no "this is good" number and "this is bad" number.. it's completely about the doubling. Buuut, I'm no expert, and I never had this done, so my understanding just comes from pokings around here. :) GL!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats what I've read as well. Did yours double ok?Click to expand...
> 
> Never had it tested. I don't think it's as common in the US as it is abroad; at least that's the impression I get from these forums.Click to expand...

Oh ok. Here in Australia they do a blood test when you get a positive HPT and then they repeat it in a few days.


----------



## babyb54

Girls, nesting has totally kicked in, lol. We have an open floor plan where the kitchen and dining areas are hardwood and the den area is carpet. Only, the carpet has gotten dingy-ish because of the dogs. So, hormonal and slightly irrational me has decided that baby cannot possibly be crawling around on the carpet, and now all of it is being ripped up to be replaced by hardwoods in two weeks. :dohh: :haha: 

That of course meant we needed a rug, which meant I needed new curtains because I couldn't find any rugs that seemed to match well with what we have.. and while I was redecorating, I decided to have DH build us some shelves so I had places to decorate and accessorize..Oh, and the baby will mean an influx of visitors, and our Ikea chairs didn't feel "sophisticated" or comfortable enough, so we went and bought new ones that will be delivered on the 10th (and omg they're gorgeous IMO.. and the back is down blend and SO comfy)...

We have FIVE packages we're expecting tomorrow with all of these goodies!! Ah! Stop me! :rofl: :rofl: I haven't even started on the nursery yet!!




Miss Redknob said:


> Oh ok. Here in Australia they do a blood test when you get a positive HPT and then they repeat it in a few days.

Here they just seem to take our word for it, lol. I never had an HCG blood test done. I called and said I was pregnant, they estimated when I'd be 8 weeks for my first appointment, and then I just had a dating scan done at that appointment to pinpoint GA and check everything looked as it should. Amazing how different care is depending on where you are! :) FX for your doubling!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

now that's what I call baby overhaul, babyb54! :haha:

good luck with your test, Miss Redknob.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well I have turned into a POAS addict, but on a good note my FRER from this morning the test line is almost as dark as the control line..stick bean stick :baby:

Baby54 - Love the chairs!!


----------



## MackMomma8

Holy crap babyb, I think that is awesome. I can only hope that my DH allows my nesting instincts to take over our hous like that!! :haha: he gets moody if I rearrange the living room... :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Holy crap babyb, I think that is awesome. I can only hope that my DH allows my nesting instincts to take over our hous like that!! :haha: he gets moody if I rearrange the living room... :rofl:

:rofl:

Mine was a bit hesitant at first (he doesn't much like spending money, haha), but once I requested a "man tools" project and took him along to chair shop, he warmed up. The rest of it I think he's written off to "happy wife, happy life" :rofl: Whatever it is I don't care! I'm just so excited to see it all come together in the next few weeks! :)


----------



## kitty2385

sooo many bfps since i was last on here! hopefully someone remembers me haha, i disappeared for a while because i was thinking baby baby baby baby every 10 seconds and it was driving me mad, let alone driving OH mad too! So im back and im trying to catch up with everyone :D


----------



## trgirl308

Hi Kitty! Nice to have you back. 

BabyB, those chairs are gorgeous and look really comfy! My nesting phase may end up with us buying a whole new house because this one is too small... my DH really lives by the happy wife-happy life.. so hopefully that will still work. :)

10 dpo today, haven't tested yet... want to wait at least until Saturday...


----------



## babynewbie

Love it babyb! :D Were planning to move before this one comes along so i cant get all excited about redecorating for ages yet lol.

Nice to have you back kitty :hugs: 

Good luck testing trgirl! :thumbup:


----------



## babyb54

trgirl308 said:


> My nesting phase may end up with us buying a whole new house because this one is too small...

Oh I hope so, trgirl. All my redecorating won't seem as ridiculous if I can compare it to making us move house. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls :xmas3:

Babyb: I love the chair, it looks comfy! I cant believe your almost halfway, its so scary and exciting!

Hey Kitty, i think everyone needs time away every now and then because it can become overwhelming. :hugs:

Well DH is due to leave on 6th Dec, so this is really our last month to try, until he returns at the beggining of April :cry: I dont know why, Im always thinking the worst and that it wont happen. I think because with A, we conceived the first month tryinf and this out our 5 month trying :( Maybe it just isnt meant to be.

:dust: and :hugs: to all :xmas5:


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed Shaubutie hun! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Nice to hear from you kitty!

Good luck shabutie! Hope this is your month. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: kitty, nice to see you back.

TRgirl, hope your :bfp: is awaiting you on Saturday..


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone!

Welcome back Kitty! :flower:

Babyb, your nesting sounds lovley! Enjoy organising it all once it comes.

Trgirl, got my fx for your weekend testing!

My news... tomo I will officially be in the second trimester :thumbup:

Having another week where I'm absolutely knackered - went to bed at 7:30pm last night! Think :baby: must be doing some good growing in there, zapping all my energy!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got my HCG results they have gone from 23-111 in 21hrs. Have an appointment with the FS tomorrow to have a review and put a plan in place..:wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats on 2nd tri Mrs T! And Miss Redknob, those are some nice numbers! :)


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yay for second tri, Mrs T! :happydance:

Miss R: Sounds fabulous! I hope it's your sticky little baby!! :baby:

TR: Can't wait for you to test and hopefully get your BFP! :dust:

Who else is testing soon?


----------



## kitty2385

Gotta wait till sunday morning before i can test, argh! Hopefully it'll be a BFP... i feel so tired and omg my boobs are so sore!! Fingers crossed and lots of :dust: baby dust :dust: for everyone!!


----------



## trgirl308

I tested this morning... bfn. So I think I will hold out now till Sunday. Gl Kitty! :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Miss Redknob that's definetely a jump in HCG! Congrats! :yipee: 

Happy Thanksgiving to all those celebrating today! Just to tease you a little I'm posting a picture of the Peanut Butter Cookie Pie I just made to take for my family dinner. :haha:

The chocolate syrup puddled more than it drizzled but otherwise I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out!

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc483/BabyMaybe917/004-2.jpg


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for the well wishes girls :hugs: to all of you

MrsT - :yay: for 2nd tri.

Kitty - GL for Sunday

Trgirl - Your symptoms sound promising, sorry about the :bfn:

Babymaybe - Yum Yum Yum, that cake looks so good, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Oh....my....good....god :shock: :munch: How quick can you get that here babymaybe! :haha: Looks SOO yummy!!


----------



## trgirl308

That cake look sooo yummy!


----------



## kitty2385

ugh just wrote a loooong message and then it disappeared! boo! anyway, i will just say i need to eat that cake about.... NOW! omnomnom!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Had my FS appt today, all went well. Very excited as I am having a u/s every 2 weeks until 12 weeks. First scan is the 9th Dec, hope it come around quick!!!

FS has also put me on Clexane injections due to being high risk. But on the other hand I will do anything to make sure this one sticks....


----------



## Elski

Hello girlies! So sorry I've not been on since the very early days when this thread was just a baby :haha: There are lots of new peeps on here so, HELLO to you! And also congrats to all those who have got their BFP's... and of course commisserations to those who haven't yet.

I would ask what the goss is, but it's been 600 odd pages since I was last here sooooo I guess there's too much to catch up on! So I'll just start again from this point onwards :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Hi Elski :wave:


----------



## Elski

babynewbie said:


> Hi Elski :wave:

Ahhh, hiya! Hurrah for your BFP! Is your LO's 2nd birthday next sunday? It's my LO's 2nd birthday the sunday after :)


----------



## babynewbie

Thank you :D Next saturday on the 3rd :) His due date was this sunday lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Elski, hope you are well :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi Elski! Nice to hear from you. 

Trgirl, maybe you tested too soon. Good luck for Sunday!

Good luck to you too kitty!
We need a couple more bfps for November is out. :haha:

Miss Redknob, yay for your high numbers!

2nd tri, Mrs T. Hu-rah!

I probably forgot something . . .

anywho, asm, mama news: Kara was standing today and let go of the couch for a few seconds for falling. :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

ooh.. try to get a standing picture! That is so cute!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww how exciting, Go Kara :happydance:


----------



## Kindra

Hey everyone I am super confused... so Af is due the 29th. Yesterday and the night before I got sick and it wasn't flu sick... but no bfp ... today nothing... I have a feeling I may be out this month... I have been have lower back aches and aches on the right side of my pelvis ..


----------



## KellyC75

Hi lovelies :flower:

Im sorry I dont have time to chat right now, literally only popping on for a minute

Just wanted to let you all know we have arrived in Australia :coolio: Felling a little emotional right now, but im sure thats to be expected

Hope you are all well & catch up soon :friends:

Lots of :dust: & hopes for new :bfp:'s


----------



## kitty2385

welcome back Elski :D Ive just returned too from about page 300 or so, so im not reading 300 pages either lol!

Kelly - Good luck in Australia, thats so exciting, im hoping to be moving from UK to USA next year so im a bit jealous ;) Hope it all goes well for you!

I had a bad dizzy spell in Tesco earlier, my OH caught me and I had to sit down for a few minutes before i could carry on shopping, then had another about 5 minutes later outside the shop. Got home and spoke to a nurse on the phone from Go To Doc, told her all my symptoms and everything and she said she thinks i sound like im pregnant from what i told her, but that im getting BFNs because its too early. So the advice is to get an appointment at the docs on Monday and get a blood preg test. Testing tomorrow with first response test so fingers crossed it shows tomorrow morning. Im sooo confused about the whole thing, if im not pregnant there is something wrong with me :wacko: lol. 

:dust: for all (and me!) xxx


----------



## babynewbie

Ooh good luck kitty! That was one of the symptoms i had before my BFP, and i just knew cos i had the same in my first pregnancy! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## trgirl308

Gl Kitty! I hope you get good news soon! 

I tested this morning... bfn... so I dunno, but I'm still waiting. 

Good news it that I made it into the top 20 out of 162 in my position in my region, so I get a free trip to Florida! And well, it is just awesome to have had such an amazing year!


----------



## kitty2385

babynewbie said:


> Ooh good luck kitty! That was one of the symptoms i had before my BFP, and i just knew cos i had the same in my first pregnancy! Fingers crossed!!

oh i hope sooooooo much!



trgirl308 said:


> Gl Kitty! I hope you get good news soon!
> 
> I tested this morning... bfn... so I dunno, but I'm still waiting.
> 
> Good news it that I made it into the top 20 out of 162 in my position in my region, so I get a free trip to Florida! And well, it is just awesome to have had such an amazing year!

Congrats trgirl, can i come to florida with u? lol good luck for your bfp xx

BFN this morning :( Had the symptoms for 2 weeks now... i suppose i could still be testing too early, i really dont know anymore! :shrug: Going to make an appointment at the doctors and try and get a blood test, the doctors i have dont do blood tests unless you've had a at home kit positive test, which seems a bit backwards lol. I've read online that if you have kidney problems that it can cause false negs and even false pos with POAS tests. Had one kidney taken out 2 years ago... i'll tell the doctor about that and hopefully that will make her let me get a preg blood test. Fingers crossed!! Testing again on tuesday anyway... 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the BFN Trgirl :hugs:
Congrats on the trip :happydance:

Hope the dr does the blood test for you Kitty FX :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

So exciting KellyC75! I hope your transition to your new home goes smoothly.

Trgirl, kitty, you're not out yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Andielina

Hello everyone! DH and I are back in town after spending Thanksgiving with my family. It was so nice to get away for a few days!! Hello kitty and elski!! I'm newer here but love this thread! 

TRgirl- I'm sorry bout the bfn's. Lord knows I know how frustrating that can be.
Congrats on the trip though!! That's awesome! :thumbup:

Miss Redknob- I'm so glad your hcg number doubled so well! That should definitely be encouraging. :flower:

Kitty I hope you get news soon about whether you've got a little one in there making you feel wacky!

As for me, I got more bloodwork done and they said my thyroid is actually functioning normally, so thankfully I won't have to go on medication for that! Yay! I still have to deal with the PCOS though, but hopefully those symptoms will be under control and I'll be ovulating regularly by the time we starting ttc next year!!!

I hope everyone has had a great weekend. We put our Christmas tree up yesterday and got some decorating done around the house. :xmas9: Anyone else decorating yet? It's our first Christmas married, so we're enjoying this special time. :winkwink:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

We put up our Christmas tree on Thanksgiving night. I love Christmas time! The snow, the music, it really brings out the best in people (except black Friday haha :dohh:). 

AF should show tomorrow. Finally. This has been too long of a wait! I'm CD 53. :growlmad: My appointment with the fertility specialist is at the end of December and I'm very excited about that but it would be amazing if I could get a :bfp: before then... or at least ovulate!!! Screw you PCOS!!! 

Hope all is well with everyone on here.


----------



## kitty2385

Andielina - Great news about your thyroid :happydance: I dont have space for a xmas tree but i have a 1 foot high one that might just have to do! Tesco has some really cute pink ones but i really dont know where i would put it in this house! 

Babymaybe - Fingers crossed u get your bfp next month xxx

I have MAJOR cramping this morning, Im not normally awake at this time but couldnt get back to sleep after OH left for work. It deffo feels like AF cramps, sort of excited either way, obviously a bfp would be better but it would be nice to have a proper AF, first time in a while! So im not too devestated if it turns up, i think i did my crying for it yesterday :cry: i was soooo down and fed up yesterday but today i feel alot better :D I got a Clearblue fertility monitor off ebay yesterday, £30 instead of £100 gotta be a bargain!


----------



## CheerCoach

Wow congrats on all the bfp's! I've not had the opportunity to be online much the past couple of weeks so I just read several of the posts and was suprised and happy to see so many of the AA's with baby tickers! 

For those of you in the tww I hope this is your cycle! Sorry for those who had the witch show up.

I was supposed to O today so I'm just starting the 2ww. I hope this is it as I'd get a bfp just after my bday...that'd be nice :) If it isn't our month then we're starting fertility treatment. I have a telephone appt tomorrow w/the reproductive health dept to discuss some different options and schedule our initial workup. I would really love to be able to tell them that it ends up we don't need your help. 

Anyway...hope everyone had a terrific Thanksgiving with lotsa food, family n friends! Ours was beautiful, but I'm glad it's over!


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Your Daughter is scrummy-licious 'Cheercoach' :baby::kiss:


----------



## trgirl308

Fx for you Cheer Coach! :dust:

I didn't test this morning... I am thinking af will show up today, but if she doesn't then I will test tomorrow.


----------



## trgirl308

:witch: just arrived.... off to buy some preseed and try not to get too depressed as I start cycle #5....


----------



## kitty2385

AF had arrived... guess it saves me going to the doctors, i knew she would when i started with these cramps! At least its a real actual AF so I can now OH and I can start trying officially! oooooh im sort of excited, ive never been able to try before, we were just waiting for AF to appear, and here she is! So im now happy that at least i know what my body is doing and I can stop worrying and constantly POAS lol. 

I definately have not missed these cramps!!!

:dust: for those still waiting this month xx


----------



## CheerCoach

KellyC75 said:


> Aww ~ Your Daughter is scrummy-licious 'Cheercoach' :baby::kiss:

Thank you Kelly :) She's quite a handful! I adore her :cloud9:



trgirl308 said:


> :witch: just arrived.... off to buy some preseed and try not to get too depressed as I start cycle #5....

:hugs: sorry the evil :witch: showed. I hope this cycle is the one for you.


----------



## babynewbie

trgirl308 said:


> :witch: just arrived.... off to buy some preseed and try not to get too depressed as I start cycle #5....




kitty2385 said:


> AF had arrived... guess it saves me going to the doctors, i knew she would when i started with these cramps! At least its a real actual AF so I can now OH and I can start trying officially! oooooh im sort of excited, ive never been able to try before, we were just waiting for AF to appear, and here she is! So im now happy that at least i know what my body is doing and I can stop worrying and constantly POAS lol.
> 
> I definately have not missed these cramps!!!
> 
> :dust: for those still waiting this month xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Elski

Andielina - :waves: glad your thyroid function test was all good!

trgirl & kitty - sorry about AF :hugs:

Next cycle will be our first TTC, AF is due between weds and fri this week then it's all systems go. My endometriosis has been getting progressively worse over the last couple of months tho so I'm very apprehensive as to how long it'll all take...

Hope you've all had good mondays girls!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you girls. FX for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: acorn ladies!

Put the Christmas tree up Friday. Brought Kara in the living room early Saturday morning with the lights on, and her face was priceless.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

AF showed in full swing today after some light spotting last night. I'm glad this cycle is finally moving on! If I o on CD 14 I'll be testing on Christmas day. It's exciting but depressing at the same time. Part of me says I haven't ovulated yet so why would this cycle be any different... but the there's a little bit of hope that says what a Christmas present!!! So who knows. :shrug: 

I'm switching up my Femara and I'm going to start it tomorrow CD 2 instead of CD 3 like my doctor prescribed. I read a study that showed CD 1-5 was the most effective for ovulation and pregancy with Clomid so I'm wondering if Femara will be the same. 

I'm going to try and keep up with posts but a warning that the next three weeks will be insane with school! We have 11 tests in a 3 week span. I took two of them today and did much better than I had anticipated. We also have a huge presentation of our research project which I'm excited about. My group's project was alternative pain relieft methods during labor. Pretty interesting topic. :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I'm switching up my Femara and I'm going to start it tomorrow CD 2 instead of CD 3 like my doctor prescribed. I read a study that showed CD 1-5 was the most effective for ovulation and pregancy with Clomid so I'm wondering if Femara will be the same.

I took Soy Isoflavones which are a natural Clomid and I did CD 3-7 (160mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg and 200mg) and worked for me, but I don't have PCOS...Hope it works for you are you get you Christmas :baby:


----------



## Somersetlass

sorry to be aol i had a bfp yesterday :) im 8 days late i think im 6wks due end of july fc its a sticky .


----------



## Kindra

I'm out :witch: showed this morning :( ...Onto December !!


----------



## babynewbie

Somersetlass said:


> sorry to be aol i had a bfp yesterday :) im 8 days late i think im 6wks due end of july fc its a sticky .

Congrats hun :flower:



Kindra said:


> I'm out :witch: showed this morning :( ...Onto December !!

:hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed for this cycle!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats somersetlass! Hope it's a sticky one!! :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

I'm back!

Some many BFPs! Congrats ladies!
I don't think I'll be able to catch back up. We're still not pg and december will be month 9. 

I went to the doctor in oct. after all the spotting I had in sept and the after he talked with me about my cycle he told me that unfortunately he doesn't think I'm ovulating regularly. Even though this seems to be the case, my doctors will not run tests of any sort until we hit the year mark so at this point we're waiting for March to get here to find out if we really even have a chance or if this last year has been a waste. 
Part of me is hopeful that it will happen, but the other part of me that is tired of having its hopes crushed says get real, it's not going to happen.

DH is starting to feel down about it too. He wants a baby just as bad as I do. We've started talking about our feelings toward adoption. 

We could definitely use prayers for Gods direction and guidance.


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Pixie! :hugs:

I've missed you! Try not to worry too much. It's difficult to say whether there is any problem if you're not sure when you're ovulating etc.  I really hope it happens for you soon and you won't have to wait until march to get answers, because you'll already have that BFP!


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Some many BFPs! Congrats ladies!
> I don't think I'll be able to catch back up. We're still not pg and december will be month 9.
> 
> I went to the doctor in oct. after all the spotting I had in sept and the after he talked with me about my cycle he told me that unfortunately he doesn't think I'm ovulating regularly. Even though this seems to be the case, my doctors will not run tests of any sort until we hit the year mark so at this point we're waiting for March to get here to find out if we really even have a chance or if this last year has been a waste.
> Part of me is hopeful that it will happen, but the other part of me that is tired of having its hopes crushed says get real, it's not going to happen.
> 
> DH is starting to feel down about it too. He wants a baby just as bad as I do. We've started talking about our feelings toward adoption.
> 
> We could definitely use prayers for Gods direction and guidance.

:hugs:

I know how you feel, it took me almost 2 years to concieve DS2 & almost 1 year with DD

This baby has been the only one that I got a speedy :bfp: with :winkwink:

Keep the faith....& try to relax (alternatively move house, I seem to always fall pregnant just as im moving house :haha:)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Somersetlass :flower:

Big :hugs: Pixie. It took my DH and I 2yrs to get where we are today, after being told the chances of conceiving naturally were slim. Hope is always there somewhere :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats somersetlass! :happydance:
Sorry for those dealing with AF.

:hugs:pixie; will be praying for the decisions you'll be making


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Somersetlass! That is great news!!!

:hugs: Kindra

Pixie! So glad you are back, hope you get a bfp really soon. It can be pretty normal for it to take up to a year, but now that you guys are back to being together full-time it will happen soon! :hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

Somersetlass said:


> sorry to be aol i had a bfp yesterday :) im 8 days late i think im 6wks due end of july fc its a sticky .

Congrats! 



pixie23 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Some many BFPs! Congrats ladies!
> I don't think I'll be able to catch back up. We're still not pg and december will be month 9.
> 
> I went to the doctor in oct. after all the spotting I had in sept and the after he talked with me about my cycle he told me that unfortunately he doesn't think I'm ovulating regularly. Even though this seems to be the case, my doctors will not run tests of any sort until we hit the year mark so at this point we're waiting for March to get here to find out if we really even have a chance or if this last year has been a waste.
> Part of me is hopeful that it will happen, but the other part of me that is tired of having its hopes crushed says get real, it's not going to happen.
> 
> DH is starting to feel down about it too. He wants a baby just as bad as I do. We've started talking about our feelings toward adoption.
> 
> We could definitely use prayers for Gods direction and guidance.

:hugs: Pixie! I'm happy to see you back, wish it was to report a bfp though. I'm sorry for what you're going through...I'm there too hun. Luckily though RE speciailists do amazing things (hopefully between now and then you'll fall pregnant). I have no doubts that it'll happen for you...it's just that the perfect combo of you and your hubby hasn't been there yet...once it is you'll have your perfect :bfp: followed by your perfect baby. 

Hope everyone is having a good week! We're getting ready for Xmas and looking forward to decorating once hubby gets home from his work week.


----------



## kitty2385

Somersetlass said:


> sorry to be aol i had a bfp yesterday :) im 8 days late i think im 6wks due end of july fc its a sticky .

Congratulations!! :happydance:



Kindra said:


> I'm out :witch: showed this morning :( ...Onto December !!

:hugs: next month is the one!



pixie23 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Some many BFPs! Congrats ladies!
> I don't think I'll be able to catch back up. We're still not pg and december will be month 9.
> 
> I went to the doctor in oct. after all the spotting I had in sept and the after he talked with me about my cycle he told me that unfortunately he doesn't think I'm ovulating regularly. Even though this seems to be the case, my doctors will not run tests of any sort until we hit the year mark so at this point we're waiting for March to get here to find out if we really even have a chance or if this last year has been a waste.
> Part of me is hopeful that it will happen, but the other part of me that is tired of having its hopes crushed says get real, it's not going to happen.
> 
> DH is starting to feel down about it too. He wants a baby just as bad as I do. We've started talking about our feelings toward adoption.
> 
> We could definitely use prayers for Gods direction and guidance.

Im sending my thoughts your way xxxx :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats SomersetLass :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on your bfp SomersetLass :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Somersetlass!!! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Congrats Somersetlass! :headspin: Such exciting news! :D

Kelly, glad your there okay, and hope you find settling in ok and goes smoothly!

Well ladies, been feeling rather down lately, not to do with consistant :bfn: but just family life I think. DH is due to leave for work on the 6th, so it will just be me and A for 4 months... I hope I dont fail her because of how I'm feeling atm.

Well the :witch: is due in a week, and me and Dh have been :sex: more then usual this month, so who knows what this next couple of weeks will bring... I'm feeling optimistic.

Cant believe it is December already, which means CHRISTMAS and I have been married nearly 3 months! And A is a year old this month :cry: Thought i'd share a recent pic of her for you guys :)

:dust: to all

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PB090346.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## anniepie

Hi Ladies...not posted on this thread in a while...just too much going on. Congrats to the new BFPs, and :dust: for the next cycle to those who've seen the :witch:

I'm on hold with TTC for a couple of months...we've set the date of our wedding for April next year, so full steam ahead with the wedding planning! Can't believe I've not been engaged that long and I've bought my dress, booked the venue...and feeling fairly sorted!!

Shabutie- sorry you're feeling low at the moment...I'm sure it's natural with the come down after the wedding, and with your DH heading off for all that time...just think of your little girl and try and let that help pick you up...and hopefully you'll have something else to smile about in a week's time :dust: I bet this xmas will be wonderful with a one year old. Xmas to me is all about children, and when they're interactive, all the better. :hug:


----------



## anniepie

PS, cute pic!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Shabutie - What a gorgeous pic od Amara..Hope you are feeling better and that you get your :bfp: for Christmas

Anniepie - :wohoo: for the wedding, April is going to come around in no time..


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay! So excited to see you post Shabutie!

Hang in there sweetie. I can get really down sometimes too. If my OH were leaving for an extended time, I know I'd be sad. My OH only left for a week and I don't like it!!

And I LOVE the Amara pic. Fabulous hair as always. Good thing I'm getting my own kid cuz I'd have to steal her :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Annie - FX for an oops moment! :muaha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good to hear from you Shabutie. :hugs: I love Amara's cute piccy. (I'm still considering borrowing her name as a potential middle name. muahh. :haha:) Hope you get your bfp before hubby leaves.

Anniepie, sounds like full steam ahead on the wedding. Wahoo! Have fun. Your wedding is one of the best days of your life.

Just curious, I know it may be too early, but do any of the preggo accorn girls have bitty bump pics yet? :blush:


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't have bump pics but I have scan pics in my journal! I'll post em here in a few.


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/baby1.jpg

See how the head is on the right? And in the far right pic, the baby is holding its hand close to its mouth?


3d nubbins!
https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/baby2.jpg


----------



## babyb54

Adooooorable scan pics HM! So sweet. Isn't it amazing getting to see so much detail so early? Really makes it "real" long before you can feel bub move or have a real sort of bump or anything like that. I always thought it was so crazy that I could have a little person inside of me, bouncing and kicking, and I'd have no clue if I weren't seeing it on that u/s machine! :)

Anniepie - It does sound like you're quite sorted!! Enjoy every moment of it - not only of that day but also of the planning process and all that excitement. It goes SO quickly! And that day is seriously one of the best of your entire life. 

Shabutie - Sorry you're feeling down lately. :( Don't think for a moment that you would let Amara (who is SO adorable btw!) down. You couldn't even if you wanted to. I'm sorry DH is leaving for such a long bit, though. That must be incredibly difficult. But I SO hope you get your BFP soon!!! What an awesome consolation prize that'd be to keep you warm and fuzzy for the months that DH is gone. ;) :hugs:

Congrats on the BFP somersetlass!!!! :yipee:

I'm sure there's other updates I've missed. :( I'm sorry I've been such a slacker lately!! But :hugs: and :yipee: to everyone, respectively. ;)


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks guys! Big BIG :hugs: all round!

HM, B-E-A-U-TIFUL scan pictures! I am still sticking with a boy as my guess, can't belive it's going so fast! :cloud9:


----------



## kitty2385

HM love those scan pics!! :D


----------



## pixie23

Congrats somersetlass!

Shabutie - Amara is so cute!

Loving the u/s pics ladies!


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone! I've been rubbish at keepinp up recently! Seem to either be sleeping or working!

COngrats on your positive Somersetlass! :happydance:

Beautiful scan pics hm! do u have a boy/girl feeling?

Annie enjoy all your planning, I loved sorting out our wedding!

Good luck to all those in the tww!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear from you Mrs T, I hear ya I am tired all the time :haha:

Well the countdown is on on 6 days til our first scan (6weeks) :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/baby1.jpg
> 
> See how the head is on the right? And in the far right pic, the baby is holding its hand close to its mouth?
> 
> 
> 3d nubbins!
> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/baby2.jpg

So lovely :cloud9::baby:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Love the scan pic, hakunamatata. ;)


----------



## Shabutie

So girls, :witch: is due in 2-3 days and I have had sore boobs on and off for the past couple of days and have been feeling a bit sick, which when I eat does go, so not too sure if it is just hunger. I know I said me and DH have :sex: more this month, so I really hope it happens. Knowing my luck period will arrive early or something :haha:

I hope your all keeping well! Ive been keeping myself busy with planning A's bedroom, as we are hoping to get it decorated, if our landlord agrees. 

Anyway lots of :dust: to those in need of it 

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Fx for you Shabutie!!! :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope it's your month Shabutie :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

fingers crossed for you Shabutie, I really hope this is your month :dust::dust:
https://i629.photobucket.com/albums/uu11/doodle_mommy/Animations%20By%20Me/Baby-Dust.gif ​


----------



## KellyC75

FX'd & lots of :dust: Shabutie


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:dust: Shabutie!


----------



## MackMomma8

Ooo shabutie, I hope we get to be bump buddies!! :dust: for both of us.

I got + OPK yesterday, and we BD 2x on Saturday and again yesterday, and probably once more tonight just to be sure. I really want a Christmas :bfp:!


----------



## kitty2385

:dust: for Shabutie and Mackmomma xxxxxxx


----------



## babyb54

kitty2385 said:


> :dust: for Shabutie and Mackmomma xxxxxxx

Ditto!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

babyb how adorable is that little foot! :cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

babynewbie said:


> babyb how adorable is that little foot! :cloud9:

I knowwww, I'm so in love. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


How are you feeling babynewbie? Getting closer to second tri (I know it probably feels like it's crawling right now)!


----------



## babynewbie

Pretty good thank you :) Im so glad ive come out of the feeling poorly phase, didnt think i ever would! Last couple of weeks ive actually felt human lol. And it does feel like its crawling by still, although when i think in a week ill be in double figures already it has actually gone quite quick!


----------



## Shabutie

MackMomma8 said:


> Ooo shabutie, I hope we get to be bump buddies!! :dust: for both of us.
> 
> I got + OPK yesterday, and we BD 2x on Saturday and again yesterday, and probably once more tonight just to be sure. I really want a Christmas :bfp:!

Sending lots of :dust: your way hun, I hope you get a christmas :bfp:

So my period is due either tomorrow, or the next day, and no signs of it comming yet, so fingers crossed.

OH has left now for 4 months, and i am feeling much more positive about it all. Hurry up christmas :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

So no sign of the dreaded :witch: just have to see what tomorrow brings, and if nothing then I shall test on the 9th. :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed hun! :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Every time one of you is in the TWW I feel like I'M in the TWW, LOL! I want :bfp: for all my AA girls!!


On a non-pregnancy note, can I just pause for a moment to cheer? I'M ALMOST DONE WITH UNDERGRAD! I'M ALMOST DONE WITH UNDERGRAD!!! :haha: Tomorrow is my last day of class (which means this evening is going to be SO stressful - two final reports are due tomorrow AND I have an exam) and then I have an exam next Weds. Buuuut, I'm on :cloud9: thinking that this time next week I am on a permanent vacay from school!! After 6.5 years it's a bit surreal to be this close!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats babyb54! What's your degree going to be in?


----------



## babyb54

Thanks! B.S. in Marketing.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fab news Babyb54, congrats :happydance:

Well DH and I have our first scan tomorrow morning, just hoping that there is a heartbeat..


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Babyb! That is a good feeling to finally finish! 

Fx Shabutie! :dust:

Gl Miss Redknob, I'm sure everything will be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey ladies just wanted to stop in and say Hi. I have been sooo busy with school I haven't had time to respond to everyone! So I'm going to send :dust: :hugs: and :wohoo:!!! 

Fx'd for you Shabutie keep us updated!!!

MissRedknob keep us updated very excited for your first visit!!! 

Babyb I'm completely jealous!!! I have finals next week and then one semester left so I'm not too far behind but wow what an accomplishment for you to be graduating!!!


----------



## babyb54

Thanks everyone! :) Babymaybe - I certainly know what it's like to be in your shoes! For so long my response to "When are you graduating?" was "Ugh.. not for.. a very very long time." HAHA. I can't BELIEVE it's now just two weeks away! :) At least you only have a semester left.. it'll be here before you know it (trust me!).

Miss Redknob - Will be thinking of you tomorrow! That first appointment was so nerve-racking for me that my blood pressure was through the roof.. I was glad I had an appointment with the OB nurse just a week later so I could redeem myself. She literally took my blood pressure, wrote it on my chart, and then was like, "Whoa.. you must have been pretty nervous last time." Haha! Anyways, I'm sure everything will be great! You will be on :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: after seeing that little heart flickering away for the first time!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :hugs:

I hope the heart is flickering as we will have to wait another 2 weeks til our 8 week scan.


----------



## babynewbie

Thats great babyb! Well done! :D

Missredknob im sure everything will be just fine with your little beany :) :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:


----------



## kitty2385

miss redknob im sure everything will be fine and you will be reporting how exciting it all is tomorrow!

congrats on almost finishing babyb!

Does anyone here chart their temperatures? I just started doing it this month and my chart is all over the place! Its linked in my sig if anyone wants to have a nosey, only cd10 today but still im confused by it!

My CBFM showed high fertility yesterday and today, YEY! Its all very exciting!!

My bridesmaid tried her dress on yesterday for the wedding, its gorgeous and fits perfectly, apart from it being alot too long for her short frame hehe. Hoping to use what we cut off the bottom to make a stole for her incase its cold lol. It brings everything into reality now seeing her in that dress, and mine should be here in the next few weeks! YEY!!!! xxx


----------



## babynewbie

Kitty how exciting :) i love weddings, and everything to do with them! :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

babyb54 said:


> Every time one of you is in the TWW I feel like I'M in the TWW, LOL! I want :bfp: for all my AA girls!!
> 
> 
> On a non-pregnancy note, can I just pause for a moment to cheer? I'M ALMOST DONE WITH UNDERGRAD! I'M ALMOST DONE WITH UNDERGRAD!!! :haha: Tomorrow is my last day of class (which means this evening is going to be SO stressful - two final reports are due tomorrow AND I have an exam) and then I have an exam next Weds. Buuuut, I'm on :cloud9: thinking that this time next week I am on a permanent vacay from school!! After 6.5 years it's a bit surreal to be this close!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Well done you, alsmot there! :happydance:



Miss Redknob said:


> Fab news Babyb54, congrats :happydance:
> 
> Well DH and I have our first scan tomorrow morning, just hoping that there is a heartbeat..

Ooo how exciting, let us know how it goes, I loved seeing A in the scans. :cloud9:

Kelly, how are you getting on with setteling in? :hugs:

I seem to keep missing all you girls each time your on! :haha: So the :witch: still hasnt arrived and I am so tempted to poas now!! Porbably would be negative, been such a long time since I have a positive... 21 months! :shock:

Do I test or dont I.... why is it so hard to resist! :brat:

Hope your all keeping well though!


----------



## Shabutie

So I tested and its another :bfn: I hate my body sometimes!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the :bfn:, hope it is just your body playing tricks :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone!

Just popped in to catch up on everyone's news!

Miss Redknob- hope scan goes well!

Shabutie - sorry to hear about the :bfn:

babyb - your scan pic is mega cute!

kitty - how exciting about the bridesmaid dress!

We had our 16 week midwife appointment yesterday and got to hear Baby T's heartbeat for the first time! Was a healthy 148-158 bpm and every now and again your could hear him/her kicking at the doppler! Still haven't felt baby but know I'm likely to soon, which is exciting!


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> So I tested and its another :bfn: I hate my body sometimes!


:hugs:

Your time will come ~ Just try & relax about it all :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Kelly, how are you getting on with setteling in? :hugs:

Getting there....Thankyou for asking :flower:

We have bought our car now :happydance:

Just looking at houses....Hubby wants us to buy straight away, but our origional plan was to rent for 6 months, to make sure we really like the area :wacko: Dont know what to do???


----------



## Shabutie

Mrs T, Im going to guess a :pink:

Kelly, oh that must be a difficult decision, if it were me, I think i would be inclined to rent, that way you get to see how living there would work for you all. Like the cost of bills, and shopping etc. And how the kids adjust to it. But then again i would be so excited that I'd want to look for somewhere, just incase there was a right bargain and I could potentially miss out on it :haha: Im no help am I!

Well the :witch: still hasnt shown up yet, so im still in, I will test in the morning...


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Mrs T, Im going to guess a :pink:
> 
> Kelly, oh that must be a difficult decision, if it were me, I think i would be inclined to rent, that way you get to see how living there would work for you all. Like the cost of bills, and shopping etc. And how the kids adjust to it. But then again i would be so excited that I'd want to look for somewhere, just incase there was a right bargain and I could potentially miss out on it :haha: Im no help am I!
> 
> Well the :witch: still hasnt shown up yet, so im still in, I will test in the morning...

Yes, this is just how I was feeling, until I had a thought....

In the Uk when I moved, I never rented in a new area first, just did my research first :thumbup:

Confused.com! :wacko:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well our scan went really well I am measuring 5+3 so 4 days behind, but they said it is all ok. No heartbeat yet but they said it should be there in 2 weeks when we go again.


----------



## Mrs_T

Shabutie said:


> Mrs T, Im going to guess a :pink:

I've had a pink feeling since the beginning but I'm usually wrong!


----------



## pixie23

So much going on ladies! I'm so happy for all of you. 

For the rest of us, lets just keep hanging in there. 

I've been feeling really down about not getting a BFP yet, but I had a chance to talk with a new friend yesterday and she gave me a lot of hope - I'm feeling a lot more hopeful for the future that I will get to hold a LO of my own someday.


----------



## Shabutie

Still no :witch: but no :bfp: either.... :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> Still no :witch: but no :bfp: either.... :shrug:

you never know you might have ovulated late this month, I really hope its a bfp for you hun :flower::dust:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Still no :witch: but no :bfp: either.... :shrug:

FX for you :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everyone is doing well. Fxed for bfps!

Well, I'm considering ordering some more wondfo ovulation and pg tests, seeing as my stint in wtt was a lot shorter than I thought it would be. I've convinced dh to resume ttc mid-January. :happydance: This is because I'm going to try to be a sahm next year and there's no reason to wait. It could still all go to hell, but right now I'm excited.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats mouse_chicky! Gl getting that bfp!


----------



## babynewbie

Yay mouse chicky! x


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: mouse chicky, hope you join us soon with your :bfp:


----------



## Andielina

I'm gonna copy babynewbie a little bit with trying to catch up and just say Fx'd for :bfp: (especially you Shabutie! It's so hard when you get no a/f and no bfp either) for everyone and :hugs: to those who may be a little down and :yipee: to all the preggers out there! It's awesome to see the growth on the tickers week after week; I can only imagine the excitement when it's actually your baby!

I've officially started back on birth control. :cry: A little disappointing that we have to wait until next summer, but if it's to get myself healthy and ready to be a mommy and to get these blasted hormones sorted out then that's just fine with me! Poor dh has been getting the best and worst of me, though!! He's hating my terrible mood swings but LOVING the perkier boobs! Men... :rofl: 

Well I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season. This is my last week of teaching 7th graders for the year!! Yay!! We do start school back January 2nd, but at least saying I'll be done for the year makes it sound a tad bit longer. :haha:


----------



## Andielina

Oh and good luck mouse chicky!! You cracked me up with the "It may still go all to hell but I'm excited". I definitely feel like that about a lot of life decisions. :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Andielina, hope the next 6 months comes around for you quick and you get those hormones all sorted out :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry to hear that Andielina, but it will go by quickly and you will have plenty of time to figure everything out so you'l be ready to go next year! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

thanks ladies :hugs:

hope your wait flies by Andielina!


----------



## Shabutie

So guess what....




...




...




....


:witch: arrived this afternoon :( only a week late. My periods seems to settle themseleves, then become really random again. So thats me out of TTC for 4 months girls :cry:


----------



## babyb54

:( :( :( So so so sorry to hear Shabutie! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Im sorry shabutie hun :( :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aww rats!! I'm sorry honey!


----------



## trgirl308

So sorry to hear that Shabutie! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Big :hugs: Shabutie


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks girls... I really thought I was in for a shot... I do begin to wonder if my body can produce anymore babies... so I will cherish the amazing one I have already. :cloud9:

But on a brighter note, I have just found out Paul is able to come home for christmas, but leaves the day begore A's birthday. But I so excited as this is our first christmas as husband and wife, and first as parents, so it's A's first and will be the first christmas in this house as we went to my mum's last year. So it's a very special one this year. :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic that DH will be home for Christmas what a great pressie..


----------



## trgirl308

That's great news Shabutie! you'll have a wonderful holiday. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

sorry about af, hun. :hugs: Hope you have a happy Christmas with dh and Amara.


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry for you shabutie :hugs:

Great news for a happy Xmas though :xmas8:


----------



## MackMomma8

CD26, 9dpo....

:dust:

Sorry to hear about AF, Shabutie, but I'm glad you get to have the holiday with your family. :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Fx MM! Hope you get a bfp soon! :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Fx for you MM!!

I'm at the midwives office waiting for my appt, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## KellyC75

FX & baby :dust: MM


----------



## Shabutie

MM :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: sent your way

Hope all went well HM, exciting stuff!


----------



## Somersetlass

:( sorry to be away alot again been really busy. I had a cemical preg so back ttc again
gl girls xxxxx merry christmas xxxxxxxx


----------



## MackMomma8

Thanks for all the :dust: and good luck girls, but unfortunatly the :witch: got me yesterday. :cry:

On to cycle 5.... we're adding fertility vits for DH and pineapple core 1-5dpo to the mix this time. :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: somersetlass


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone! I'm finally done with class until mid January so I can keep up with you ladies now hopefully!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

I've kind of had a break down... I'm really scared/nervous about meeting with the fertility specialist on the 28th. I'm scared of the costs (insurance won't cover anything after the initial $350 visit). I'm scared of the fact that I've only been TTC since August the doctor may turn me away. I hope not! I've still yet to ovulate even with Femara... but most of all I'm scared that I'm just never going to get pregnant. :( Sorry to be such a downer. I think I'm just having a bad night.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry Somersetlass :hugs:

You'll be fine Babymaybe, I have a feeling everything will go great :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Somersetlass, MackMomma & Babymaybe..

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi girls, just stopping by with lots of :dust: and.Christmas.wishes! 

Think I felt baby move for the first time last night!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Mrs T!!!! That's great. 

BabyMaybe everything will be ok, the fs will put you on the right path. :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:xmas6: Popping in with santa sacks full of.......:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs_T said:


> Hi girls, just stopping by with lots of :dust: and.Christmas.wishes!
> 
> Think I felt baby move for the first time last night!

Oh I bet that was just amazing!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Somersetlass

Thanks girls 

baby dust to all that needs it 

:dust:
:xmas8::xmas16:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope you're feeling better, babymaybe. :hugs:

Mrs. T, yay on baby kicking! The best feeling in the world.

5 days until Christmas.:xmas16: (had to get in on the Christmas emoticons, :haha:)


----------



## Elski

:hugs: to those feeling blue

There's been a :bfp: since I last dropped in :happydance: congrats

We are now on our first official cycle TTC#2, I'm 7DPO right now. Not feeling like there's anything going on in there but FX'd none the less! And FX'd for others waiting too!

Just come down with a stinking cold, hopefully it'll be over with by Christmas though. Everyone got exciting festive plans?


----------



## MackMomma8

Elski said:


> Just come down with a stinking cold, hopefully it'll be over with by Christmas though. Everyone got exciting festive plans?

Ooooo I've heard it's a good sign to have cold/cold-like symptoms in the TWW!! Check out the TWW boards, you'll see some threads about how ladies felt like they were sick and then got their :bfp: like a week later. :hugs:


----------



## Elski

Really?!! I've not heard that before!... I'll go and check it out, thanks hun :hugs: how are you doing anyway? I noticed over the last few pages that you're in need of hugs, hope you're doing ok?


----------



## MackMomma8

Oh, I am. I was just feeling down about getting AF again. I never thought it would take 5 cycles for us to get pregnant. A girl with regular cycles, healthy weight and lifestyle, and lots of :sex: should get you preggers pretty quick, right? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> Oh, I am. I was just feeling down about getting AF again. I never thought it would take 5 cycles for us to get pregnant. A girl with regular cycles, healthy weight and lifestyle, and lots of :sex: should get you preggers pretty quick, right? :shrug:

Try & relax about it, mayby take a mini break with DH....:winkwink:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

I think I'm about as relaxed as I can be... we just have a lot of sex that second week (I do OPKs but dont tell DH!), I don't temp or do anything else!


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> I think I'm about as relaxed as I can be... we just have a lot of sex that second week (I do OPKs but dont tell DH!), I don't temp or do anything else!

It will happen :hugs: Keep the faith


----------



## mouse_chicky

KellyC, can I just say OMG! 10 more weeks for you! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> KellyC, can I just say OMG! 10 more weeks for you! :happydance:

Eeeek!!! I know! :baby:

& it will actually be less than that, as im having a csection!!! :baby:

Im getting a little nervous now, as I literally havent got anything for this baby yet! :dohh: 

What with the BIG move, then finding cars/house etc, just had no time....Now I have Christmas & am busy trying to buy furnishings (& literally everything) for when we move into our unfurnished rental in 2 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Elski

MackMomma8 said:


> Oh, I am. I was just feeling down about getting AF again. I never thought it would take 5 cycles for us to get pregnant. A girl with regular cycles, healthy weight and lifestyle, and lots of :sex: should get you preggers pretty quick, right? :shrug:

Yeah it can be really disheartening, I'm sure I'll be feeling the same a few months down the line. Itll happen for you though, like you say, you're doing all the right things! In the grand scheme of things although 5 months seems like an age, it's not long at all. Frustrating? MASSIVELY! Normal? Definitely. Like Kelly says, keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Thanks, girls. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Just wanted to say Happy Christmas to all you lovely lovely acorns! :xmas16: Hope you all have a great time! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:xmas3:Merry Christmas Acorns! :xmas4:

:xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas8: :xmas14: :xmas7: :xmas12: :xmas10: :xmas16: :xmas23:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a wonderful day..xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Christmas Eve here . . . the child is tucked all snug in her bed, while visions of bottles dance in her head. :haha;

Merry Christmas!


----------



## trgirl308

Merry Christmas ladies!! Hope everyone has a wonderful day, and lots of love!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Merry Christmas!!! :xmas6::xmas9::xmas7:


----------



## Mrs_T

Merry Christmas acorns!


----------



## Shabutie

Im slightly late in this, but I hope you all had a fab christmas, tomorrow is Amara's birthday! Where oh where has the last year gone! 

:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Im slightly late in this, but I hope you all had a fab christmas, tomorrow is Amara's birthday! Where oh where has the last year gone!
> 
> :hugs:

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas too :xmas8:

Wishing the beautiful Amara a very Happy 1st Birthday for tommorow :cake: :bunny:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy b day Miss Amara!


----------



## babyb54

Happy birthday Amara! I hope you'll share the photo of her digging into her cake..it's always my fave! :thumbup:

Hope everyone had a terrific holiday! It's been a whirlwind these past few weeks, but in a good way! : ) And now I'm officially :amartass: ! Still can't believe I'm finally finished with school... And only about 4 more months until our baby girl will be here!! :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats BabyB, that is great news!

So I am off to cycle #6... never thought it would take this long, but hopefully my little trip to Florida in January will be the relaxation I need and this month will be the one!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb Yay for graduation!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

I had an appointment with the fertility specialist this morning. I updated the full story in my journal but long story short we will be taking a laid back approach to TTC while getting healthier over the next 6 months. At the end of 6 months I will go back to the doctor and start aggressive (meds, injectables, monitoring cycles, etc.) TTC at that point.


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy Birthday to Amara!

Good luck to everyone TTC this month! :dust:


----------



## pixie23

Elski said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I am. I was just feeling down about getting AF again. I never thought it would take 5 cycles for us to get pregnant. A girl with regular cycles, healthy weight and lifestyle, and lots of :sex: should get you preggers pretty quick, right? :shrug:
> 
> Yeah it can be really disheartening, I'm sure I'll be feeling the same a few months down the line. Itll happen for you though, like you say, you're doing all the right things! In the grand scheme of things although 5 months seems like an age, it's not long at all. Frustrating? MASSIVELY! Normal? Definitely. Like Kelly says, keep the faith :hugs:Click to expand...




trgirl308 said:


> Congrats BabyB, that is great news!
> 
> So I am off to cycle #6... never thought it would take this long, but hopefully my little trip to Florida in January will be the relaxation I need and this month will be the one!

I feel the same way ladies, especially MM - I'm really healthy as far as weight and excercise, I've been taking prenatal vitamins since last october, we have plenty of sex (we even "tried" to tone it down to every other day for this Nov/Dec cycle). DH and I have just moved into month 10, I definately never thought it would take us this long (especially since we've even taken a few months off in there, we actually started trying last December). One of my best friends just announced that they're expecting their second surprise - it's so frustrating for me that it's so easy for them that they don't even have to try. My doctor told me to come in during March (which will be the one year mark) if we haven't yet conceived so that we can start testing, but I might need to go in earlier now that my cycles have gone irregular again. To be honest, I'm really scared.


----------



## KellyC75

Wow ~ Your already 16 weeks hakunamatata :happydance: Are you finding time is going slow or fast? :shrug:


----------



## MackMomma8

pixie23 said:


> Elski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I am. I was just feeling down about getting AF again. I never thought it would take 5 cycles for us to get pregnant. A girl with regular cycles, healthy weight and lifestyle, and lots of :sex: should get you preggers pretty quick, right? :shrug:
> 
> Yeah it can be really disheartening, I'm sure I'll be feeling the same a few months down the line. Itll happen for you though, like you say, you're doing all the right things! In the grand scheme of things although 5 months seems like an age, it's not long at all. Frustrating? MASSIVELY! Normal? Definitely. Like Kelly says, keep the faith :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats BabyB, that is great news!
> 
> So I am off to cycle #6... never thought it would take this long, but hopefully my little trip to Florida in January will be the relaxation I need and this month will be the one!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way ladies, especially MM - I'm really healthy as far as weight and excercise, I've been taking prenatal vitamins since last october, we have plenty of sex (we even "tried" to tone it down to every other day for this Nov/Dec cycle). DH and I have just moved into month 10, I definately never thought it would take us this long (especially since we've even taken a few months off in there, we actually started trying last December). One of my best friends just announced that they're expecting their second surprise - it's so frustrating for me that it's so easy for them that they don't even have to try. My doctor told me to come in during March (which will be the one year mark) if we haven't yet conceived so that we can start testing, but I might need to go in earlier now that my cycles have gone irregular again. To be honest, I'm really scared.Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I don't know how I'd be able to handle it if someone I knew announced a pregnancy right now. Thankfully all my friends' babies are still under 2, and I know that the majority of them don't even want a second kid. I imagine I'd be upset, especially if it was a 'surprise'. At least, I know that's how I felt when I found out quite a few friends of mine were 'unexpectedly expecting' back when we were still WTT. :hugs: 

The other night I was teasing/reminding DH to take his "swimmer steroids" (that's what he calls his fertility blend for men vits :haha:) and he kinda looked at me funny, gave me a kiss and said "Whatever will get you pregnant and make you happy." :huh: I asked him what he meant by that, and he just said that sometimes he still felt like I'm pushing the whole TTC thing but he understands that I want to have a baby sooner than later. I explained that I just felt like I've been lied to my whole life - we were all told as teenagers that the first time we had unprotected sex, BAM! we'd get preggers. Well, _that_ was obviously a lie. :rolleyes: :haha:


----------



## Andielina

Aww. :hugs: Pixie and Trgirl and MackMomma. I know just how frustrating it feels. We went about 5 months before I'd had enough and my cycle went all crazy. I realllly hope the wait is over for you ladies very soon! It really is crazy how some people seem to just blink and are pregnant, whereas some others of us try and try and try and try and it takes so long! I have another friend who got pregnant very quickly the first time they ttc. Now they are trying for their second and are around 10 months in and nothing. It really leads me to believe even more that everything happens for a reason and when it happens, it's going to be the exact eggie and sperm that are destined to be our babies!! 

I hope that encourages yall a little. :flower: I've been on bcp for a month now, and I am actually very glad my dr. put me back on them. I think I've found the right kind for me. My a/f was the lightest and most manageable it has EVER been and it is really kicking my hormones back in place. I go back to the dr. 2nd week of January, so hopefully the good news will keep coming and fertility won't be a problem when we begin trying this summer. I am so scared about it. The more I read about ttc with PCOS the more anxious I get. But I feel confident it's gonna happen for me and dh. :happydance:

I hope everyone has a GREAT weekend and a very Happy New Year!!!!! \\:D/


----------



## Miss Redknob

Have posted our u/s pics in my journal.

Happy New Year's Eve to everyone hope you all have a wonderful night and a great New Year. Loads of :dust: to you girls for 2012 :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh I will have to see those pics!! 

In some ways it has gone fast, but now it's crawling because I have to wait til Feb for the ultrasound!

Happy New Year Acorns!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Happy New Year! May the new year bring lots of baby smiles and family memories!

These may be one of the first years I don't stay up until midnight, but I'm going to try. :haha: :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

Happy New Year all :happydance: Sending lots of :dust: to the Acorns waiting for that :bfp:

I had an emotional one, (Aug) 2011 was the year I lost my wonderful Dad & although im glad to see the back of 2011, its also so hard starting a New Year without him here :cry:


----------



## Shabutie

HAPPY NEW YEAR ladies! 2011, im not sure what to make of it really. Of course it was the year we got married, and saw Amara grow up so much, but other stuff seems to have weighed it down a little. Family issues, mainly my sister and In-laws, and me and DH have had a few problems and then not falling pregnant. But I hope 2012 will be a good year for us, even if I dont get pregnant.

Kelly, that must be so hard for you :hugs: But he will always be with you, no matter what you do or where you go. I have to remind myself of that about my dad every now and then.


----------



## babynewbie

Big hugs Kelly :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_T

Happy New Year girls! Hope 2012 brings u all health and happiness!

Sending you lots of hugs Kelly. We lost my sister in law 2 years ago and this time of year is always emotional with all those memories. Last night we let off a sky lantern in memory and tonight we r having a 'Sammy' night watching home movies.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy New Year Acorns :)

Big :hugs: Kelly


----------



## CheerCoach

Happy New Year everyone! I've not been on lately, with the busy holidays I've hardly had the time. In addition, I've had bfn after bfn :( I did some fertility testing and all tests are normal. Hubby started FertilAid for Men and I'm starting clomid this upcoming cycle...I'm not even testing this month as I know we missed any potential egg :( 

Hope everyone had a terrific Christmas and a safe New Year!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi ladies!! Can you vote on my gender poll if you haven't already?

Thanks!!

Sticky new year vibes/dust etc :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I posted some pics in my journal of the cutest wall decals ever! They go perfect with my monkey theme. I was going to wait to put them up until we get a :bfp: but they're too cute to sit in a closet so I put them up. I can't wait to see my nieces reaction to them when she stays the night again. :)


----------



## babyb54

Girls, I'm starting to think there is something wrong with me. :rofl:

WHERE IS MY DAMN BUMP! :growlmad:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/bump-25w.jpg

25 weeks! Jeez.

Anywho, just popping on to say hello to everyone! Who's in TWW that I can stalk? :haha: Lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## MackMomma8

I think you were just in really good shape when you got preggers. I have a friend who is takes really good care of herself, she goes to the gym 3-4x a week (even with a baby!) and she looked just like that at about the same time. :hugs:

If it makes you feel any better she got pretty big after 30 weeks. I think just the fact that she had such a toned tummy that her bump couldn't 'pop' out. I'm thinking you're the same way!


----------



## babyb54

I wish I'd had a toned tummy. :rofl:

edit: I also wish I'd been to the gym just ONCE since getting preggers!

You're 4dpo, right MM? When are we testing? :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Yup, 4dpo. I'll probably start testing around 10dpo, so like Wednesday next week?

A coworker just came and showed me the baby shower invites he designed and printed for his wife, who's due at the end of Feb. Super cute, but heartbreaking at the same time. I'm not confronted with a lot of baby-related things everyday, so they normally don't get to me... but for some reason that one did. :cry:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> Yup, 4dpo. I'll probably start testing around 10dpo, so like Wednesday next week?

*pencils that in* :coffee: 

:winkwink:



MackMomma8 said:


> A coworker just came and showed me the baby shower invites he designed and printed for his wife, who's due at the end of Feb. Super cute, but heartbreaking at the same time. I'm not confronted with a lot of baby-related things everyday, so they normally don't get to me... but for some reason that one did. :cry:

:( Sorry, girl! :hugs: Hopefully this is your month and then it can be YOUR shower invites to design and show off!!!


----------



## MackMomma8

So I was poking around in my email looking for something else, and look what I found! :shock: Dated 5/30/11....

_I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in SEPT. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS SEPT OR GIVE BIRTH SEPT OF 2012. I see a boy. 
Tons of love and baby dust! Ruby
_


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> So I was poking around in my email looking for something else, and look what I found! :shock: Dated 5/30/11....
> 
> _I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in SEPT. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS SEPT OR GIVE BIRTH SEPT OF 2012. I see a boy.
> Tons of love and baby dust! Ruby
> _

It's in the stars! This HAS to be your month!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Babyb54 your bump is adorable! It will soon get bigger, uncomfortably so at some point :haha:

MackMomma am i right in thinking that if you have conceived this month your due date would be Sept 2012?!?! Oooooh! Ive never wanted a prediction to come true so much! :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Babyb54 your bump is so cute.

Macks I really really really hope this is your month, I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## MackMomma8

babynewbie said:


> Babyb54 your bump is adorable! It will soon get bigger, uncomfortably so at some point :haha:
> 
> MackMomma am i right in thinking that if you have conceived this month your due date would be Sept 2012?!?! Oooooh! Ive never wanted a prediction to come true so much! :dance:

Yup, I checked on babycenter.com and it said if I concieved this cycle my EDD would be Sept 23. :happydance: That sounds like a lovely birthday, huh? :cloud9:

:dust: This next week is going to take fooorrreeevvverrrrrrrr.......


----------



## KellyC75

:dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

Help! See my journal!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Babyb54, you look really cute. I'm was beginning to cry foul with the lack of acorn bump pics. :rofl: I didn't really show that much with Kara either until like 28 weeks. I never got that big. (Kind of hoping next time I'll be a whale---strange wish, I know. :haha:) 

Good luck mackmomma! Next Wednesday will be here soon.


----------



## babynewbie

mouse_chicky said:


> Babyb54, you look really cute. I'm was beginning to cry foul with the lack of acorn bump pics. :rofl: I didn't really show that much with Kara either until like 28 weeks. I never got that big. (Kind of hoping next time I'll be a whale---strange wish, I know. :haha:)

LOL i did the same, and boy my wish came true! I most definitely fit into the whale category this time :rofl: At 13 weeks im as big as i was at 25 weeks with A! But who knows it could be twins, have my scan today guess we'll find out! :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Babyb that is a beautiful fump nonetheless, keep us updated with pics!

MM I have my everything crossed for you, I really hope this is your month. You are about a week ahead of me in your cycle so if you get a bfp then there is hope for me yet! :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Babyb yay for the baby bump! So cute! I agree with MM... in no time at all you'll have such a bump you won't be able to see your toes. :haha:


----------



## Mrs_T

MM, I hope the stars r right!

Babyb, the bump is def coming! I seemed to have 'popped' a little this week, but u seem more petite than I am in the first place!! I like wearing stripy tops at the mo and they make my bump look bigger!

We had our 20 week scan on Thurs! was lovely to see baby again, could see so much more- spine, ribs, heart in 4 sections and even caught glimpse of a cute little yawn! But... baby was hiding his/her head in my cervix so didn't see much of the face and the sonographer couldn't take skull measurements, which means that we get another scan on 17th :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Aww, MrsT i cant believe your halfway there! :happydance: Do you want to find out babys sex?


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls ~ This is my 31 week bump picture 
:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







31 Week bump ~ DD2.png
File size: 24 KB
Views: 32


----------



## KellyC75

Love your bump babyb54 :kiss: Nice a compact.....For now! :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Love your bump Kelly!! Not long to go now..

How are you and the family liking Australia? All settled in ok?


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Love your bump Kelly!! Not long to go now..
> 
> How are you and the family liking Australia? All settled in ok?


Thankyou :flower: I have my 1st midwife appointment here in Australia today!

Hoping I get a date for my csection soon :baby:

We move house tommorow, from this 'holiday rental' into an unfurnished, long term rental, so looking forward to feeling a bit more settled :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope the midwife appointment goes well for you today, make sure you give us an update..

Hope the move goes well..


----------



## babyb54

Yayyyy another bump pic! :) Yours looks perfect Kelly!


----------



## trgirl308

wow Kelly that is a beautiful bump! Not much more to go now!

We arrived safely in Florida, I have a room on the 19th floor with a great view of the city. We are about to go have dinner, this is going to be fun!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow Kelly, love the bump pic!! It looks like you're going to burst soon! Let us know when you schedule your c section.

Have fun on your trip TRgirl!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Have a great time TRgirl!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Beautiful bump, Kelly! 

Have a great time trgirl!

One more week of bcp for me and then I'm back in the game! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Mrs_T said:


> We had our 20 week scan on Thurs! was lovely to see baby again, could see so much more- spine, ribs, heart in 4 sections and even caught glimpse of a cute little yawn! But... baby was hiding his/her head in my cervix so didn't see much of the face and the sonographer couldn't take skull measurements, which means that we get another scan on 17th :happydance:

Got to love a reason for another scan. :winkwink: If I recall, you're team yellow, right? I couldn't stand the suspense!


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> wow Kelly that is a beautiful bump! Not much more to go now!
> 
> We arrived safely in Florida, I have a room on the 19th floor with a great view of the city. We are about to go have dinner, this is going to be fun!

Enjoy Florida :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Been to midwife today (1st time since 18 weeks!) I am measuring at 35 weeks already :winkwink:
But kinda knew that 1/ From my size & 2/ From my previous large LO's! :baby:

No names yet! Or anything to be honest! :wacko:

Moving tommorow & wont have internet until 20th Jan :dohh: 

Everyone take care & speak again soon :friends:


----------



## babynewbie

Kelly your bump is GORGEOUS! I love big round bumps :cloud9: Hope the move goes ok and you get nice and settled :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Ladies...don't really come on AA thread much these days, but just took a squiz, and Kelly...can't believe you're already almost 33 weeks...where did that time go!?


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> Ladies...don't really come on AA thread much these days, but just took a squiz, and Kelly...can't believe you're already almost 33 weeks...where did that time go!?


I have literally no idea... :shrug:...But if you find it, please send it back to me!! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ladies! We found out that we got pre-approved for a mortgage today. :happydance: This girl is buying a house!

8dpo too... we might be buying a house AND having a baby all in the same week! :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

Yaaaaaaaaahhhhhh MM...super news!! :hug:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Great to hear from you anniepie! :hugs:

Congrats on being preapproved Mackmomma! That's a big step. Here's hoping you'll be needing to look for a house with space for the baby's room. ;)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Macks I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

That's fabulous news MM!

Kelly - Good luck with the move!

Everyone - :hugs:


I start part-time work soon!! I am so, so relieved. I'm going to keep my hours up w/ overtime so that I can save more for LO, but once I get ridiculously pregnant, I'll still to my part-time schedule, as well as when LO gets here.

I want to find out what I'm having!! I don't want to wait anymore!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope the next month goes really quick for you HM :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

lol I love how you and your DH have gender predictions, wonder who will be right?!


----------



## Miss Redknob

See my journal..:cry:


----------



## babyb54

Oh gosh I am SO SO SO sorry to hear Miss Redknob. :cry: :cry: I don't even have the words... :nope:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hug: I'm so sorry Miss RB.


----------



## babynewbie

Lots of :hugs::hugs: MissRedknob xx


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Big hugs miss r! :hugs: I'm so so sorry.


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Miss redknob, I'm so sorry. 

Congrats MM, that is great news. Fx for your testing!

HM glad you will be able to make the switch. yay!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so sorry for your loss Miss Redknob. I've been thinking about you today. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thinking of you, Miss Redknob. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies :hugs: update in my journal


----------



## Mrs_T

So sorry to hear that Mrs Redknob...


----------



## babyb54

Hi girls, we're awfully quiet! How is everyone doing? Any tww for us all to get excited for? :)

AFM, I finally hit my third trimester! Woot! I feel like I'm in the final stretch. Next Monday I take the sugar test (not looking forward to that), but right afterwards my OB is doing our 4D ultrasound (very much looking forward to that, haha). Can't wait to see what our little girl looks like in some detail! Hope she's cooperative. :)

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Miss Redknob

WOW third trimester already I can't believe how fast it has gone. Can't wait to see your scan pic :)


----------



## Mrs_T

Hiya everyone! Thought I'd share my latest scan pics!

PS Congrats on reaching third tri Babyb!
 



Attached Files:







baby20-wks.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









baby21+5.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4









baby21+5-pic2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss Redknob

:cloud9: So cute. I can't remember are you having a surprise?


----------



## babynewbie

Omg babyb 3rd tri already! :happydance: Im guessing by sugar test you mean the glucose tolerance one? Ill warn you it isnt pleasant lol but its not too bad. Just makes you feel quite sick and a bit 'funny'. It did to me anyway. Cant wait you see your 4d pics of your girly! :cloud9:

And lovely pictures Mrs T :D Theyre nice and clear!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Pretty scan pics Mrs. T!

Babyb54, the worst part of the glucose test, IMO, is that it takes so long. I was more nervous that I had to have a rhogam shot in the hip the same day because I'm O Neg. Good luck, you'll do fine.

Babynewbie, you're progressing nicely too. 14 weeks. Countdown to gender scan yet? You probably already said if you're finding out or not. :dohh:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey Mouse Chicky, quick question I just had the anti-d injection when I had my d&c, but I have never had it after any of m/c's. Do you need it after each m/c, if you know? I am also O neg. Thanks


----------



## trgirl308

Mrs T your pics looks great! And congrats on 3rd tri BabyB! 

I am 8dpo today... so trying not to get my hopes up... but will be testing at 10dpo just in case because I am going to the doctor that day... and then again at 14dpo if af hasn't arrived.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have everything crossed for TRgirl :)


----------



## babyb54

Miss Redknob said:


> I have everything crossed for TRgirl :)

Ditto!!! FX FX FX!!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yay TR! Hoping for that :bfp: !

:dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Let's hope so! DH was saying last night that he can't wait till we have a baby... it makes me sad not knowing when that will be...


----------



## hakunamatata

Your time will come!! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Thanks mousechicky, its actually going quite quickly which is odd lol. Yeah we're having a private scan on 12th Feb to find out! Cant wait! :D


Fingers crossed trgirl! :flower: :baby:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Miss Redknob said:


> Hey Mouse Chicky, quick question I just had the anti-d injection when I had my d&c, but I have never had it after any of m/c's. Do you need it after each m/c, if you know? I am also O neg. Thanks

Not knowing myself, I looked on a few websites, some medical reviewed, and the consensus seems to be that one needs the shot within 72 hrs of the onset of a miscarriage. Don't quote me; maybe ask your doc? 

:hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks MC, I have been reading about it too. I have an appointment with the OB on the 3rd March..


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Did ya miss me?...........

Im finally back online Girls :yipee:

Its 11.45pm here now though, so off to :sleep: Catch up with you all soon

Anyone put me the updates into a nutshell please, as im pretty sure I wont be able to read back almost 2 weeks!! :coffee:


----------



## babynewbie

Hi kelly! Glad your back i was thinking about you today actually :) Hope your all nice and settled in now. Youve got 6 weeks left wowee! :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

So glad to have you back Kelly, Can't believe you only have 6 weeks to go!!!

UPDATE: See my journal Page 4 :cry:


----------



## trgirl308

Hi Kelly! You are going to have the first acorn baby, can't wait to see pictures!!!

Afm.. tested this morning... bfn.. waiting till Tuesday or Wednesday to test again.


----------



## hakunamatata

I think maybe Lakensmommy might be the first one having a baby... Wonder how she's doing??


----------



## Andielina

Hi everyone! :wave: 
It has been quiet over here! 

Ms Redknob I hope you are feeling better! You've been in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Trgirl I have got fingers and toes and legs and everything crossed for you!! I just know your BFP is coming soon!!!!!

Afm, birth control pills are doing a great job knocking my hormones back in line. The lower dosage makes them much easier to take with hardly any side effects. :happydance:

I had to go in for more bloodwork and my insulin was a little elevated so yesterday I started taking Metformin and I am on the low GI diet trying to lose some weight. Dr feels that if I keep up with this come May we should have a really good chance of ttc when I come off my pills. :thumbup: Fingers crossed!

I hope everyone else's new year has started off well! :flower:


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: redknob

I've been a busy bee. 
It's so surreal that DH and I are about to enter our 11th month of ttc. Only by a miracle did we conceive this month as DH is away on business and he left town well before I should have ovulated.
I came to the realization the other day that I am only getting nearer to becoming a parent as time only moves foward. This mini-epiphany has given me a renewed hope. God is good and I know that he only has good things planned for us.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Andielina said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> It has been quiet over here!
> 
> Ms Redknob I hope you are feeling better! You've been in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:
> 
> Trgirl I have got fingers and toes and legs and everything crossed for you!! I just know your BFP is coming soon!!!!!
> 
> Afm, birth control pills are doing a great job knocking my hormones back in line. The lower dosage makes them much easier to take with hardly any side effects. :happydance:
> 
> I had to go in for more bloodwork and my insulin was a little elevated so yesterday I started taking Metformin and I am on the low GI diet trying to lose some weight. Dr feels that if I keep up with this come May we should have a really good chance of ttc when I come off my pills. :thumbup: Fingers crossed!
> 
> I hope everyone else's new year has started off well! :flower:




pixie23 said:


> :hugs: redknob
> 
> I've been a busy bee.
> It's so surreal that DH and I are about to enter our 11th month of ttc. Only by a miracle did we conceive this month as DH is away on business and he left town well before I should have ovulated.
> I came to the realization the other day that I am only getting nearer to becoming a parent as time only moves foward. This mini-epiphany has given me a renewed hope. God is good and I know that he only has good things planned for us.

Thanks Andie :hugs: Sounds like you and your Dr have a great plan for the next couple of months for you!! You will be TTC in no time!!

Thanks Pixie :hugs: Hope that you and DH have caught that eggy :winkwink:

Sorry about the :bfn: TRgirl :hugs:, hopefully it is just early and your eggy is still snuggling in :winkwink: What DPO are you??


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks ladies! Andie & Pixie, it is nice to hear from you guys. Pixie I'm glad you are feeling better about ttc. Andie, I'm glad that things are going well on the pill and you'll be nice and ready for ttc soon!

I am 12 dpo today, but I haven't tested again. I am still getting fluttering and cramping and having a lot of pregnancy dreams. I wanted to test this morning, but was able to hold off. I think I might tomorrow though.. we'll see. Last night we had dinner at a friend's house, their daughter is 3 & half, she is adorable and was really chatty last night. They are trying for their 2nd but it isn't going well... so who knows. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good to hear from you Andielina!

Good luck pixie! Hope it happens for you soon. :hugs:

Stalking, trgirl. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Lakensmummy should be having the first baby acorn :baby:

I will be having this little acorn in the last week of february, as im having a csection at 39 weeks ~ Get my date Wednesday! :baby:


----------



## babynewbie

Andielina, that sounds good hun, hopefuly it all goes to plan and you can be TTC as soon as possible! :)

Pixie & trgirl,, i hope you both get your BFPs soooon! :D

Kelly how exciting!! :yipee: Cant wait til you get the date!!


Ive got a private scan on Sunday, to find out what baby is!! :happydance: If he/she behaves lol.


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Ive got a private scan on Sunday, to find out what baby is!! :happydance: If he/she behaves lol.



Thats soooooo exciting :wohoo: Gotta be one of the best days of my life when I get told :pink: or :blue:......:cloud9:

Youll never forget that moment :cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

I know im literally bursting with excitement! :headspin: Its a 4d too so im extra happy! I really wanted one with my son but never really got round to it. I spent ages last night looking at youtube videos of 4d scans at 16 weeks, to see roughly what we'll be seeing, and its just amazing! :cloud9: Cannot wait!


----------



## babyb54

Aw, yay Kelly! That's coming up SO quick!!

Babynewbie - :headspin: re: the ultrasound! We had our gender scan at 14w3d and it was AMAZING. We got to see glimpses in 4D, but to be honest I preferred the 2D because I could see her kicking and bouncing, hehe. Whereas that early for the 4D she just looked mostly skeletal and they didn't show her movements. 16 weeks should be a bit better than what we saw, hehe. It's so fun to see 'em regardless.. and to find out if you're pink or blue...!! :happydance: :cloud9:

I have my 4D this afternoon.. I'm SO excited to see our little girl's facial features and her little feets and fingers... :cloud9: COME ON 1 PM! :)


----------



## babyb54

Well, she wasn't very cooperative, lol. Kept her hands up by her face the whole time. It was still :cloud9: to see her, though. She has her momma's long fingers, and was sticking her tongue out and hiccuping and swallowing.. was really neat! :) She's 2 pounds 9 ounces, so growing perfectly! Here are a couple of the photos:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/ultrasound-27w5d.jpg

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/ultrasound-27w5d-2.jpg

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/ultrasound-27w5d-3.jpg

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww babyb54 your little girl is so cute..xx


----------



## KellyC75

Adorable babyb54:cloud9:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Beautiful babyb! Thanks for sharing. :)


----------



## babynewbie

Aww wow babyb! Lol at her being a little monkey and hiding herself :haha: And thats a really good weight too :)


----------



## Andielina

SO sweet, babyb!!! Those new scans are just so neat!! 

Okay ladies... I'm not sure what to think here. I'm on bcp, so a/f should be like clockwork. (a lil tmi) I normally start spotting saturday night/sunday morning and it's in full force sunday night/monday morning. 

It's Tuesday and NOTHING. I took a test Sunday morning since I'd had no spotting and of course :bfn:. I wasn't surprised. But now I'm very curious!! Could I have gotten pregnant? I started looking back at the info about my birth control and lo and behold apparently acetamenophin (sp?) can interfere with my pill. Well, the last two/three weeks I've been popping headache pills like crazy because of this persistent headache. I looked at the main ingredient and it was acetamenophin. hmmmm?

I've had a lot of cramping, especially on one side toward the front. It feels like any second she's coming (and I guess she still could) but I go to the bathroom and there's nothing but (tmi) lots of creamy cm.

Help?!?! I reaaaallly don't wanna get my hopes up so I don't know what to think.


----------



## babyb54

Andielina said:


> SO sweet, babyb!!! Those new scans are just so neat!!
> 
> Okay ladies... I'm not sure what to think here. I'm on bcp, so a/f should be like clockwork. (a lil tmi) I normally start spotting saturday night/sunday morning and it's in full force sunday night/monday morning.
> 
> It's Tuesday and NOTHING. I took a test Sunday morning since I'd had no spotting and of course :bfn:. I wasn't surprised. But now I'm very curious!! Could I have gotten pregnant? I started looking back at the info about my birth control and lo and behold apparently acetamenophin (sp?) can interfere with my pill. Well, the last two/three weeks I've been popping headache pills like crazy because of this persistent headache. I looked at the main ingredient and it was acetamenophin. hmmmm?
> 
> I've had a lot of cramping, especially on one side toward the front. It feels like any second she's coming (and I guess she still could) but I go to the bathroom and there's nothing but (tmi) lots of creamy cm.
> 
> Help?!?! I reaaaallly don't wanna get my hopes up so I don't know what to think.

It's totally possible - birth control does fail. But I would tend to think that if it's just acetaminophen interfering (versus like an antibiotic which can wreck havoc on bcp), then most likely not... I would think that if the BCP failed and you O'd and DH caught it, your uterus still probably wouldn't be fertile enough (cause the pill thins the lining) to implant. BUT, like I said, it's totally possible because it DOES happen. And maybe your particular pill is more affected by acetaminophen.. I'd never heard that warning when I was taking the pill, but that may have just been my particular brand?

I guess all you can do is wait it out. I'll keep my fingers crossed behind my back just in case. :winkwink:


----------



## babynewbie

theres a small chance Andielina! x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Andielina, I fell pregnant on the pill when I was 19!! You never know, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Andielina, I thought that last week when AF was 2 days late after getting off bcp. But you never know. Good luck!


----------



## Andielina

Thank you SO much everyone!!! Definitely makes me feel a lot better to know I'm not just losing my mind. :dohh:

Still nothing, so I'm just gonna ride it out and test on Friday if it hasn't shown by then. I'll definitely keep all of lovely ladies updated as to what happens/what I find out. 

In the meantime, trgirl I've still got fingers crossed for you!!! Sending you all the baby vibes I can. :thumbup:

Have a great evening ladies!


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks sweetie! My fingers and toes are crossed for you too!! :dust:


----------



## Andielina

Well just to keep everyone updated, after dtd last night she showed her pretty face this morning in full force!!!! 

I'm not really sure what to think about it. I just hope it stops on Sunday like it's supposed to. Good news is that DH and I are 4 short months away from hopping back on the TTC wagon!!! :happydance: He's so ready to be a daddy and cannot wait and neither can I. For now, though, we're just going to relax and work on getting me in shape for a healthy pregnancy and baby. 

I'm so thankful for everyone's support, though and can't wait to see more bfp's roll in soon. :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry Andielina :hugs: 4 months will fly by, and great to hear that you are getting yourself into shape for when it all happens xx


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Andie. :)


----------



## kitty2385

not posted for a while as been NTNP for the last few months and really not thinking about it *too* much, obviously cant turn the baby brain off though!! Well im 2 days late today... had really sore boobs and my face got spotty but no cramps and i always get cramps the day before. Well just did a preg test and there is a tiny faint positive.... We arent convinced it has to be said that the line is even there, but I think that is just us being careful not to get too excited! Going to do another test tomorrow morning and see if we get a more positive result! EEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trgirl308

Fx it is an early positive!!! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope it is your :bfp: Kitty, good luck!!!

Post a pic if you can get a good enough picture!!


----------



## Andielina

Good luck!!!! Definitely post a pic when you get that beautiful :bfp:!!!


----------



## vaniilla

I really hope you get a :bfp: today kitty :hugs::flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Ohhhh fingers crossed Kitty! :D


----------



## kitty2385

I retested today and there it is, a beautiful pink line! My :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: Congrats Kitty :baby:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on your bfp Kitty !!!!! :dance::dance::wohoo:


----------



## babyb54

WOOHOO KITTY!!! Congrats!!!! :yipee:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

Congratulations! That is great news. Have a h&h 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

Thanks everyone! :D lots of :dust: for those still trying xxx


----------



## babynewbie

YES! Congratulations Kitty! :wohoo:


Found out today we are team :pink: So happy!! :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats Kitty :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Found out today we are team :pink: So happy!! :cloud9:

How lovely, welcome to team pink :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

I have exciting news.....

We have bought a house! :happydance:

We move in 4 days before bubs is born! :loopy:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thats fantastic news Kelly :wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Kelly!!!


----------



## babynewbie

Wow thats great news Kelly! :D and just in time for the new baby lol


----------



## kitty2385

congrats kelly ~:D:D

and congrats babynewbie on PINK! (jealous!) hehe xx


----------



## babyb54

babynewbie - yay for PINK! That makes a lot of little girls here in AA, lol! Is anyone on team blue yet? 

Kelly, congrats on the house! Just in time! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Kitty!! :happydance:

I'm still holding out that HM is :blue: but so far it's all been team pink here in AA! Congrats on your little pink bundle, babynewbie!

Kelly, buying a house is so exciting isn't it? We're in the process of closing on ours, too. :cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> I'm still holding out that HM is :blue: but so far it's all been team pink here in AA! Congrats on your little pink bundle, babynewbie!

I think HM would rather you had pink thoughts, no? I thought she was hoping girl, lol.

Some of you girls are going to need to get knocked up ASAP and get on team BLUE.. we're throwing off the universe here! :rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

Working on it. :)

I think I would prefer girl first though.. but you never know! My co-worker and my client that are pregnant are both having boys....


----------



## babyb54

I wanted a boy first, but the universe had other plans. :) Now I've fallen in love with the idea of a little girl.. I just hope she isn't totally Ms. drama princess. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls ~ Cant wait to move in :yipee:

Just hope this LO stays cooking until the 24th :baby: Literally have so much to do in the next 3 weeks & want to bring her home to the new house, not this rental with no aircon :nope:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow! Such exciting news on here lately!!!

Congrats kitty! :happydance: So happy for you.

Yay for team pink, babynewbie. A little drama never hurt anybody. ;)

Congrats on the house KellyC75. Take care of yourself during the move.

Mackmomma, you're closing on a house too! When's the move?

Love yall!


----------



## hakunamatata

Kelly - yay for finding your new house!

babynewbie - yay for team pink!

kitty - HOORAY! congrats on your BFP!! So glad I logged in tonight to find this out!

As for me I'd be equally happy with a boy or a girl. I have had a few dreams that indicate that I'm having a boy. We'll see... just a little over a week to go! :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> As for me I'd be equally happy with a boy or a girl. I have had a few dreams that indicate that I'm having a boy. We'll see... just a little over a week to go! :thumbup:

Cant wait to find out:happydance: ~ Im still guessing :blue:


----------



## hakunamatata

I can't wait. It kills me that some people find out so fast and I had to wait sooooo long :wacko:


----------



## kitty2385

thanks HK! How much am I dying to just shout it out on facebook! haha! Good luck on the 'sexing' lol x


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> As for me I'd be equally happy with a boy or a girl. I have had a few dreams that indicate that I'm having a boy. We'll see... just a little over a week to go! :thumbup:

Ohh, well in that case I'll think blue for you. :winkwink:

A week will fly by! But why did you have to wait so long? We went elective at 14w3d to find out, but our OB ended up doing a scan at 15 weeks and some change to check as well. And then reconfirmed at 19w5d during the anatomy. :shrug: I'd by :growlmad: :growlmad: if I were in your shoes..but then I'm super impatient. :blush: Haha.


----------



## hakunamatata

My first scan was 12 weeks and they wouldn't schedule another til 22 weeks :shrug:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> My first scan was 12 weeks and they wouldn't schedule another til 22 weeks :shrug:

Boo. Hiss. Until I could feel kicks regularly, my OB did a quick ultrasound at every appointment! Oh well, the wait makes it that much sweeter. Hope this week flies!! Can't wait to hear what baby HK is! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello ladies its been a long time since i have been on here i forgot my passwords and all. i will update my cycle. hope everyone is doing well. im on a never ending cycle right now never have i had this long of a cycle. today is cycle day 63. my longest was 35 days. im still testing negative so im so lost.


----------



## kitty2385

Im 5 weeks today :) so now my ticker says appleseed! woop!


----------



## KellyC75

Just popping by to say.......:wave:


----------



## trgirl308

Hey Sweetpea! I was wondering where you had gone. Hope everything is ok and fx this long cycle is a good sign and that you are just late to show hcg. Have you been to your doctor?

Congrats Kitty. :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

no i havent we are in between insurances due to my husband getting a new job so we have to wait till march when he is eligible for insurance. so if AF does show up in few weeks i will go to plan parenthood to get checked.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

happy birthday HK


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey Sweetpea! It sounds like you're having a frustrating cycle. Hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for appleseeds!

Boo for long cycles!

AFM I have tomorrow off from work. And I'm huge. My belly feels like a foreign entity.

DH might be getting sick. Poor thing.

Ultrasound in 1 week yayyyyyyyy


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> My first scan was 12 weeks and they wouldn't schedule another til 22 weeks :shrug:
> 
> Boo. Hiss. Until I could feel kicks regularly, my OB did a quick ultrasound at every appointment! Oh well, the wait makes it that much sweeter. Hope this week flies!! Can't wait to hear what baby HK is! :)Click to expand...

I want to trade doctors for baby #2!

I'm guessing they aren't quite as liberal with the ultrasounds because of insurance. I have decent insurance but they are quite expensive.


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> My first scan was 12 weeks and they wouldn't schedule another til 22 weeks :shrug:

In the Uk we only have the 2 ultrasounds, 12 weeks & 20 weeks

But I paid for a private scan at 16 weeks, as im too darn impatient! :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

kellyc i love your avatar, brilliant way to look at things! :D

Happy Birthday HK!

:D


----------



## vaniilla

kelly.... only 3 weeks!!?!?!?!?! no wayyyyyy is it already that far! it feels like yesterday you were in first tri, hope you're doing well :flower:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> I want to trade doctors for baby #2!
> 
> I'm guessing they aren't quite as liberal with the ultrasounds because of insurance. I have decent insurance but they are quite expensive.

Same here re: insurance. But my doc only billed us/insurance for the "main" ultrasounds.. the dating scan at 7 weeks and the anatomy one at 20 weeks. All of the others were just quick looksies that they did for free, including the 3d one we just had at 27 weeks! :) I love my doc. You need to shop around for #2, hehe.



hakunamatata said:


> AFM I have tomorrow off from work. And I'm huge. My belly feels like a foreign entity.

We wanna see pictures!!


AFM, we've been touring daycares this week and went to one today and TOTALLY fell in love. It was amazing how much better it was compared to the others we've seen! I'm hoping to drop off a check tonight to secure her spot for August! HUGE weight off my shoulders.. it will be so much easier to go back to work knowing she's spending her days in such an awesome center! Plus it's about 2 minutes from work so I can go on my lunch breaks and visit/nurse. :winkwink:


----------



## Andielina

Wowzers! Lots going on with everyone!

Congratulations kitty! So exciting!!!! :happydance:

Hooray for pink babynewbie!! My mom raised four girls and made it out alive, hahaha! :thumbup:

Way to go on the new house, Kelly! I've got my fingers crossed for you that your LO stays cozy and content until you all are settled.

HM, only 1 week till we know which team you're on!! My bets are on blue, too. :flower:

Afm, the Metformin is taking a little while to get used to but I've already lost 5 pounds!!! This is huge considering I had been trying for a couple months to lose weight and couldn't lose a pound! Going back to my Dr. in a month to check in and see where we're at! 

I hope everyone else is doing wonderfully!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

here is a little update:: i just begain a new cycle the witch got me but im kinda happy to now at least im working i may have just ovulated really late. im still light but i know im def not pregers since test this morning were negative. i see many of the names i recognize on her have become pregers and i want to say congrats.


----------



## babyb54

Sw33tp3a said:


> here is a little update:: i just begain a new cycle the witch got me but im kinda happy to now at least im working i may have just ovulated really late. im still light but i know im def not pregers since test this morning were negative. i see many of the names i recognize on her have become pregers and i want to say congrats.

SO glad to hear you're finally on a new cycle! Here's hoping this one is not so terribly awfully no good long!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I begged DH for a private scan and he told me no :brat:

Oh well I still love him :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sw33tp3a said:


> here is a little update:: i just begain a new cycle the witch got me but im kinda happy to now at least im working i may have just ovulated really late. im still light but i know im def not pregers since test this morning were negative. i see many of the names i recognize on her have become pregers and i want to say congrats.

So glad your new cycle has started :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:saywhat: ONLY 3 weeks until I have the baby!! :argh:

Gotta start getting ready me thinks!!.....:help:


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeek so exciting!! 

At least you're a mommy veteran! You've done great at popping them out so far :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> Eeek so exciting!!
> 
> At least you're a mommy veteran! You've done great at popping them out so far :haha:

:haha: :haha:

Congrats on the weight loss Andie!


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Eeek so exciting!!
> 
> At least you're a mommy veteran! You've done great at popping them out so far :haha:

But im usually organised by this stage ~ This is dire! :wacko:


----------



## kitty2385

:( just back from hospital, im not pregnant anymore :nope: :(:(:(


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> :( just back from hospital, im not pregnant anymore :nope: :(:(:(

:hug: Im so very sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh Kitty!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Kitty, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm very sorry for your loss, kitty. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Kitty I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

So sorry kitty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, Kitty..... :nope: :nope: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so sorry for your loss kitty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry for your loss kitty. :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Kitty :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that, love. :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

OH dreamt last night that we get a BFP the day we come back from our honeymoon, i hope so :) Im ready to get that sticky BFP this time <3


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> OH dreamt last night that we get a BFP the day we come back from our honeymoon, i hope so :) Im ready to get that sticky BFP this time <3

Wishing you luck & lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> kitty2385 said:
> 
> 
> OH dreamt last night that we get a BFP the day we come back from our honeymoon, i hope so :) Im ready to get that sticky BFP this time <3
> 
> Wishing you luck & lots of sticky :dust:Click to expand...

Ditto! Lots and lots of :dust: and good thoughts for you!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Babyb you only have 10 weeks left :wohoo:


----------



## babyb54

Miss Redknob said:


> Babyb you only have 10 weeks left :wohoo:

I knowwww! It's CRAZY! :wacko: The pregnancy has really flown by. I can't wait til tomorrow to be the official 3-0. I feel like baby girl is just around the corner! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 30 weeks Babyb54 :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 30 weeks baby54 :flower: :dance:


----------



## babyb54

Thanks, girls. :)


----------



## KellyC75

Yey ~ Happy 30 weeks :happydance:


----------



## CheerCoach

Congrats on 30 weeks, yay! So exciting, you're gonna have that beautiful baby in your arms so soon :)

Hi Kelly, how are you feeling? You must be so excited with just over 2 weeks left! 

Hope everyone is well and on their way to :bfp:'s


----------



## MackMomma8

I got my :bfp: yesterday. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1840.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CheerCoach

Oh congrats! That's a perty :bfp:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday. :cloud9:

:yipee: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee:


----------



## anniepie

Gosh, I can't believe it...it feels like just yesterday that we were all sat in WTT getting this group up and running, and our first Acorn is due in just two weeks :wohoo: so exciting... Sorry I don't pop in here that often these days- at least to comment...I do keep an eye on you all, though- it just feels I don't have much to say these days :shrug: Still TTC...or more NTNP just now- wedding is fast approaching... if we don't catch before we'll be cranking up to TTC once again as soon as the wedding is here...


----------



## babynewbie

I was thinking the same thing the other day annipie, what happened to the last few months?? Its gone so quickly! We were all WTT wondering when it would ever get around to it being 'our turn' And now theres lots of babys on the way and nearly here! And hopefully more BFPs on their way soon too!!

Anniepie you only have just over 2 months til your wedding eek! Do you have much left to organise? I love weddings, so exciting! :D


----------



## anniepie

to be honest all the essentials are pretty much done. Still have to do favours which we're making-doing home made jams and chutneys imoh little pots-I know its a bit odd but its us! I also have to finish making my jewellery... everything else is kinda just bonus. Not bad consideringit was only October we got engaged... I'm sure there are bits and pieces we've forgotten but can't be too important and we're not too anal about the details...


----------



## MackMomma8

Little pots of homemade goodness sound like perfect favors to me. I made lemon cookies (my fav) and then wrapped them individually with little "thank you" tags on ribbon in our wedding colors. Everyone loved them and they took me less than 5 hours total from baking to tying bows.


----------



## babynewbie

I think its great that your making some bits yourself, much more personalised and special :) I wish i was getting married soon, we got engaged in october too but it will be a good few years before we get married. So im just getting all excited about other peoples in the meantime lol :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Love your tickers MM :)

Annie - your favours sound yummy. Can't wait to see pics of you in your dress I love weddings. I have my sister's wedding in May and being the Matron of Honour I am busy organising her kitchen tea / bridal shower and hen's night.


----------



## anniepie

I'm also planning on baking star shaped cookies with themed colour ribbons tied to them and people's names iced onto them as the place settings... :D


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> Congrats on 30 weeks, yay! So exciting, you're gonna have that beautiful baby in your arms so soon :)
> 
> Hi Kelly, how are you feeling? You must be so excited with just over 2 weeks left!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and on their way to :bfp:'s


Nervously excited! :winkwink:



MackMomma8 said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday. :cloud9:

:wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> I'm also planning on baking star shaped cookies with themed colour ribbons tied to them and people's names iced onto them as the place settings... :D

All your plans sound awesome :thumbup: Id love to go to a wedding like that, where alot of thought has gone in

I tried to make my wedding day like that, from using small pieces of slates as place settings (as hubby is a roofer) to using small trees as centerpieces, I hate the thought of flowers just dieing after :winkwink: 

Oh & something that went down really well, a 10 question quiz on myself & hubby for each table :winkwink:

Eeee, I love weddings :wedding: :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

anniepie said:


> I'm also planning on baking star shaped cookies with themed colour ribbons tied to them and people's names iced onto them as the place settings... :D

That is such a cute idea, Annie. I've never heard of or seen anything like it before... and I've been to my fair share of weddings. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats Mackmomma! :happydance:

Your favors sound cute Anniepie! ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

I saw that on FB Lakensmommy will be induced on Tuesday! Exciting!


----------



## KellyC75

HM ~ Is it tommorow yet! :haha:

:blue: or :pink: 

Im still voting blue :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

Lakens mummy thread::coffee: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...346-checked-my-cervix-today.html#post15473210


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 37 weeks kelly :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 37 weeks :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou lovelies :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy 37 weeks Kelly!

So I'm team pink :pink:! Wrote an update in my journal (which I'll stick in here too)

She's a little over a pound, and she's perfectly healthy. Heartbeat is 152 bpm, and size and shape of heart and other organs seem to be fine. Limbs are all looking good and are a good length. The sonographer had me lie on my side so that she could see the gender. She asked "are you sure you want to know?" and I said "yes!!!" and she said "it's a girl!!" She couldn't get all the pictures she needed because the baby wouldn't really budge from her position (she had me stand up and jump around and wiggle, and she poked me a bunch, but it didn't really help!), so I'm going back for another u/s in 3 weeks! Yay more pictures! Good thing is that everything that she could see looked perfectly fine, so I'm not really worried.

DH is super excited, too. He got to hear the heartbeat for the first time today. I'm really glad that he was with me for the exciting news.


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls, dropping by. Sorry I have bee MIA. Life is just so hard atm, my dad has terminal cancer and has 2-4 months left :cry: so trying to make the most of the time we have left.

Kelly not long now! :happydance: 

HK, OMG! How exciting! A little girl, she will bring so much joy into your life! Little girls are amazing!

How is everyone else doing? Good I hope!

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh honey I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

Shabutie!! It's nice to see you, dear. I'm sorry to hear about your dad. Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Shabutie...so sorry :hug:


----------



## babynewbie

Massive hugs Shabutie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

So nice to hear from you Shabutie. I am so sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Happy 37 weeks Kelly!
> 
> So I'm team pink :pink:! Wrote an update in my journal (which I'll stick in here too)
> 
> She's a little over a pound, and she's perfectly healthy. Heartbeat is 152 bpm, and size and shape of heart and other organs seem to be fine. Limbs are all looking good and are a good length. The sonographer had me lie on my side so that she could see the gender. She asked "are you sure you want to know?" and I said "yes!!!" and she said "it's a girl!!" She couldn't get all the pictures she needed because the baby wouldn't really budge from her position (she had me stand up and jump around and wiggle, and she poked me a bunch, but it didn't really help!), so I'm going back for another u/s in 3 weeks! Yay more pictures! Good thing is that everything that she could see looked perfectly fine, so I'm not really worried.
> 
> DH is super excited, too. He got to hear the heartbeat for the first time today. I'm really glad that he was with me for the exciting news.

Thats amazing ~ :pink: :cloud9: ~ 
Many Congrats & Welcome to team PINK!!!! :kiss:

Shows how good I am at guessing (although to be fair to myself!) I think you did get alot of boy votes :winkwink:



Shabutie said:


> Hi girls, droppin
> g by. Sorry I have bee MIA. Life is just so hard atm, my dad has terminal cancer and has 2-4 months left :cry: so trying to make the most of the time we have left.
> 
> Kelly not long now! :happydance:
> 
> HK, OMG! How exciting! A little girl, she will bring so much joy into your life! Little girls are amazing!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Good I hope!
> 
> :hugs:

I really am so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs: 

As you may remember I lost my Dad suddenly just 6 months ago & what I would give to be able to say & do the things I wanted, much as you dont want to lose your Dad & it will be heartbreaking......You let him know what he means to you :hug:

Oh gosh, im off now :cry:


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks everyone. It was just so sudden. He was fine until Christmas day and since then its got worse. They thought it was several different things, infected gall bladder etc. They then discovered there was cancer in his gullet and it may have spread to his liver. We were expecting him to be able to go for chemo, but the cancer has spread all over his liver, in his stomach and its breaking off into his lungs. No chemo in the world can help him :cry: It's just nice he still gets to spend some time with Amara before he goes, she is just too young and he will miss out on her life. This is my second dad I will have lost.

We are having a photo shoot on saturday with all the family, so we will all cherish those photos forever.

Kelly, I remember you saying about your dad, life jsut isnt fair at times! :hugs: Sorry for upsetting you.

Wow MM, just saw your ticker! MASSIVE congratulations. 

No TTC for me for another 2 months :( (although Paul is home this weekend for the photo shoot :winkwink: )


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Thanks everyone. It was just so sudden. He was fine until Christmas day and since then its got worse. They thought it was several different things, infected gall bladder etc. They then discovered there was cancer in his gullet and it may have spread to his liver. We were expecting him to be able to go for chemo, but the cancer has spread all over his liver, in his stomach and its breaking off into his lungs. No chemo in the world can help him :cry: It's just nice he still gets to spend some time with Amara before he goes, she is just too young and he will miss out on her life. This is my second dad I will have lost.
> 
> 
> Kelly, I remember you saying about your dad, life jsut isnt fair at times! :hugs: Sorry for upsetting you.

No need to say sorry :hugs: 

But no, life isnt fair :nope: 

Keep strong & enjoy each & every moment :hug:


----------



## mouse_chicky

My thoughts are with you Shabutie. :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

So sorry Shabutie. :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:hugs: Shabutie. So sorry to hear of your dad. The photo shoot is a lovely idea. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Kara's 1st birthday today! I am so overwhelmingly grateful to be her mommy. Her party's tommorrow, so that'll be fun.

On a ttc note, I think I finally have a positive opk or at least almost positive, on CD23. Since this cycle's turning out to be a long one, I doubt it'll amount to anything, but I guess there's still a chance.

Hope you ladies are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy Birthday Kara!

:cake:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> Kara's 1st birthday today! I am so overwhelmingly grateful to be her mommy. Her party's tommorrow, so that'll be fun.



:bunny: Happy 1st Birthday Kara ~ Have a lovely party :cake:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy first Birthday Kara!!! :)

https://www.celebration-birthday-cakes.com/images/cupcakes-01.jpg


----------



## pixie23

Sorry to hear about you dad Shabutie.

Happy Birthday Kara!

We're still NOT PG. Such a bummer. At this point I'm convinced something is wrong with me. I'm very nervous to start fertility testing, because of what might or might not be discovered. I'm so happy for all of you ladies, but it's getting more and more painful to read about all the happiness that you're all experiencing with your LO's and soon to be LO's. As sad as I am in the baby department, life is going pretty well and I'm happy most of the time.
All I have ever wanted is to be happily married and be a SAHM. My marriage is great but I'm getting scared that my dreams of being a mom are getting further from reach. Please keep us in your prayers as we near ltttc.


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> We're still NOT PG. Such a bummer. At this point I'm convinced something is wrong with me. I'm very nervous to start fertility testing, because of what might or might not be discovered. I'm so happy for all of you ladies, but it's getting more and more painful to read about all the happiness that you're all experiencing with your LO's and soon to be LO's. As sad as I am in the baby department, life is going pretty well and I'm happy most of the time.
> All I have ever wanted is to be happily married and be a SAHM. My marriage is great but I'm getting scared that my dreams of being a mom are getting further from reach. Please keep us in your prayers as we near ltttc.

To re-assure you....

Took me almost 2 years to fall for my Son ~ :baby: I now have (almost) 4 Children, each one, apart from the one due in 2 weeks took a while to concieve

Wishing you good luck :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry pixie! Another reassurance for you: I have a friend that took 2 years to get pregnant the first time and she got pregnant with the second the first month they started trying! 

Please don't give up hope... You WILL be a mom. One way or another!! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Happy birthday Kara! :cake:

Big hugs pixie :hugs: it WILL happen for you xx


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Pixie. I understand how it can be hard to read about other's :bfp: or LO's. But giving up is definately NOT going to get you what you want. :hugs: Stay strong, girl! Your dreams will come true, you just might have to work at it a bit harder than some other people. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: But you know that'll make it even more worthwhile to you. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Big hugs Pixie. :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Sorry to hear about your dad, Shabutie. Wish there was more I could say. :hugs: Thinking of you and your family!!

:hug: Pixie. I'm sorry you're having such a rough time, and I can only imagine how frustrating and scary it must be to not to understand why your body isn't behaving as you'd expected. But stay positive - your BFP will come! :flower:



AFM, had quite an "exciting" end of the week last week. Woke up in the wee hours of Thursday with bad cramps and lower back pain. Could hardly walk, and it hurt to lay down. I tried to ignore it and sleep it off, but finally went into L&D Thursday afternoon (1ish), and learned that I was contracting. :nope: They checked my cervix and I was already a "loose" 1cm and 50% thinned, and she's locked and loaded and not interested in moving (they said that at 30w, they should be able to push on her head gently and have her float up.. but she was not going anywhere, lol). Anyways, none good for a first timer this early. They gave me two shots of Brethine, which did nothing. They then started me on a Magnesium drip and kept me overnight. The drip didn't do anything either until late morning on Friday (they'd already notified a hospital 45 mins away with a better NICU that I may be on my way), but my contractions finally slowed down. Got released that night on modified bed rest and Procardia, which I'll now be taking until it's a safe enough time for her to come. Also had two steroid shots to mature her lungs in case they can't keep her in long enough, and will be starting my weekly OB visits now instead of at 36w. Scary! I get contractions all the time now, but the Procardia is supposed to lessen the intensity so that I don't continue to progress.. I so hope it does and that I can keep her in until at least 35 weeks! Keep us in your thoughts!

Anywho, hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow! glad everything is ok BabyB. Hope the contractions lessen and she gets all the times she needs.


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> AFM, had quite an "exciting" end of the week last week. Woke up in the wee hours of Thursday with bad cramps and lower back pain. Could hardly walk, and it hurt to lay down. I tried to ignore it and sleep it off, but finally went into L&D Thursday afternoon (1ish), and learned that I was contracting. :nope: They checked my cervix and I was already a "loose" 1cm and 50% thinned, and she's locked and loaded and not interested in moving (they said that at 30w, they should be able to push on her head gently and have her float up.. but she was not going anywhere, lol). Anyways, none good for a first timer this early. They gave me two shots of Brethine, which did nothing. They then started me on a Magnesium drip and kept me overnight. The drip didn't do anything either until late morning on Friday (they'd already notified a hospital 45 mins away with a better NICU that I may be on my way), but my contractions finally slowed down. Got released that night on modified bed rest and Procardia, which I'll now be taking until it's a safe enough time for her to come. Also had two steroid shots to mature her lungs in case they can't keep her in long enough, and will be starting my weekly OB visits now instead of at 36w. Scary! I get contractions all the time now, but the Procardia is supposed to lessen the intensity so that I don't continue to progress.. I so hope it does and that I can keep her in until at least 35 weeks! Keep us in your thoughts!
> 
> Anywho, hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs: and :dust:

Keep cooking LO :baby: Mummy isnt quite ready for you yet :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Thanks, girls. :) I was pretty bummed when I got home and was still so crampy and achy and feeling contractions.. thought for certain that was a sign I'd be back in the hospital with no chance of carrying her to term. But fortunately I've read lots of identical accounts from ladies who were able to keep their LOs in until 36+. So I'm going to keep thinking positive and hope the meds work the same for me. Things did just get a LOT more real, though!!

And Kelly, no, mommy is definitely NOT ready for her yet, haha. Poor DH even had to go home and pack my overnight bag because of course I haven't yet. So cute to see the things he remembered/thought of, and the things he forgot, hehe. First on my to-do list...make a packing list. :winkwink:

Unlike you, of course.. 1 week, 4 days until your LO is here! SO exciting! Are you ready? :)


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> Unlike you, of course.. 1 week, 4 days until your LO is here! SO exciting! Are you ready? :)

Im actually very embarassed to say....Im still not at all ready :blush:

I have made a small bit of progress though, I have a list of things we need to get! :coffee:


----------



## babyb54

:haha:

Oh well.. you're a veteran, and I hear babies don't need much for a while... hehe :) A list is a great first step, right? ;)


----------



## CheerCoach

Oh Baby54...reading that brought tears to my eyes...sounds almost exactly what I went through w/Mackenzie. They kept me at the hospital though and I stayed on bedrest...ended up delivering her at 31w6d. I hope you can keep baby in there and cooking for several more weeks...but the good news is that if she does come early the NICU's do amazing things to help preemies thrive.

If you have any questions about NICU or preemie babies I have recent experience w/both. 

:hugs: Keep Cookin Mama!


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> :haha:
> 
> Oh well.. you're a veteran, and I hear babies don't need much for a while... hehe :) A list is a great first step, right? ;)

Thats what I thought.......A great first step (at almost 38 weeks! :haha: With 1 week until LO arrives!)

Must get her some clothes though! :blush:

Ive even been researching the car seat & think ive decided :thumbup:

Just the pram issue now, double pushchairs are a minefield! :wacko:


----------



## babyb54

CheerCoach said:


> Oh Baby54...reading that brought tears to my eyes...sounds almost exactly what I went through w/Mackenzie. They kept me at the hospital though and I stayed on bedrest...ended up delivering her at 31w6d. I hope you can keep baby in there and cooking for several more weeks...but the good news is that if she does come early the NICU's do amazing things to help preemies thrive.
> 
> If you have any questions about NICU or preemie babies I have recent experience w/both.
> 
> :hugs: Keep Cookin Mama!

Aw, I don't think I realized that you went through this too with Mackenzie! I'm sorry - it's so scary! I'm glad to have someone to talk to with first hand experience, though.. and if any questions come up. :thumbup:

I do take a lot of comfort in how amazing the NICUs are these days. I know my LO would have a rough road if she were born today, but I have no doubts she'd eventually come home and would do great. I can only imagine what it must be like for mothers who first experience the preterm scare at a much earlier date. Must feel like an eternity to a "safe" time (I know my first goal of 34 weeks just seems almost unattainable right now!).

Just gotta take it 1 day at a time right now. Thinking only positive thoughts!


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> Just gotta take it 1 day at a time right now. Thinking only positive thoughts!


Thats a good plan ~ And rest as much as you possibly can :hugs::flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy Birthday Kara :cake:

Big :hugs: Pixie, it will happen hun

Babyb, hope you are doing better now :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

babyb54 I hope things have calmed down now and hopefully lo will be staying put until 36+ weeks :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow babyb that must've been a scare! Glad you have those meds and hope your little girl stays put for the time being. :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Thanks y'all! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Oh gosh, babyb, honey, what a scare! Sounds like you have a good team on your side and hopefully she has decided she's not done cooking yet!


----------



## KellyC75

10 days until LO arrives! :help: :happydance: :baby: :wacko: :cloud9: <this is about how im feeling!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!!! :dance: :yipee: :happydance:

Did you pick a name??


----------



## Miss Redknob

:dance: can't wait to see a pic


----------



## hakunamatata

Let's name Kelly's baby!!

Gertrude! Mildred! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Evelyn! (I actually kinda like that name)


----------



## hakunamatata

Evie would be a cute nickname!


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls :flower:

We have picked her name ~ But its a secret until she arrives :shhh:


----------



## CheerCoach

So exciting Kelly! Almost single digit countdown! :hugs:


----------



## pixie23

babyb - that must have been so scary. I'm glad things are going better now and I hope she stays put for a few more weeks. I'll be sure to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## babynewbie

Gosh that must have been scary babyb! Fingers crossed she stays put for as long as possible, little monkey! She's too eager to meet her mummy and daddy! Rest up hun and take things easy :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 38 weeks kelly!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 38 weeks Kelly :dance: Just over a week to go!!


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls :hugs:

A week tommorow! :baby:

Going to buy some baby things tonight ~ Thought it may be about time! :blush::haha:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hey ladies...been a while since I've written on here! Have been reading though. 

Babyb, glad things have (hopefully) settled down for now! Makes me think I should get myself a little more sorted!

Kelly, nearly there! how exciting!

AFM... I'm officially in the 3rd tri tomo! :happydance:

:dust: to all those trying!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear from you Mrs T, hope you and bub are doing well :)


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs_T said:


> AFM... I'm officially in the 3rd tri tomo! :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## MackMomma8

Kelly, you'll have to post some pics of the baby stuff you buy. :)

Mrs T, good to hear from you! How's your pregnancy going?


----------



## Mrs_T

MackMomma8 said:


> Kelly, you'll have to post some pics of the baby stuff you buy. :)
> 
> Mrs T, good to hear from you! How's your pregnancy going?

All is going well thanks! At a lovely stage at the moment where I feel tons of kicks :cloud9: Just started doing stuff like getting the nursery ready and also ordered our pram at the weekend, which is all very exciting!!!

On the negative side, I'm getting really bad heart burn and back ache now, but it's so worth it!

MM, I'm SO pleased to see you got ur BFP :happydance: I must've somehow missed that one! So...a belated congrats from me! When did you find out?


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> Kelly, you'll have to post some pics of the baby stuff you buy. :)

Came home with nothing but aching hips, feet & legs! :dohh:

Gotta go again at weekend :dohh:


----------



## babyb54

KellyC75 said:


> MackMomma8 said:
> 
> 
> Kelly, you'll have to post some pics of the baby stuff you buy. :)
> 
> Came home with nothing but aching hips, feet & legs! :dohh:
> 
> Gotta go again at weekend :dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh: How does that happen? lol. ONE WEEK TO GO! :yipee:

Congrats on third tri Mrs_T! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

I started miscarrying this morning. Just waiting forth bloods to come back with a definitive result. I feel like an empty tin can someone ran over with their car. :cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

What???? :cry:

I'm so terribly sorry. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

MackMomma8 said:


> I started miscarrying this morning. Just waiting forth bloods to come back with a definitive result. I feel like an empty tin can someone ran over with their car. :cry:

OMG I am SO sorry MM!!! :cry: :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :( :(


----------



## CheerCoach

:hugs: so sorry MackMomma, I've been through it a few times myself, it's devastating. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> I started miscarrying this morning. Just waiting forth bloods to come back with a definitive result. I feel like an empty tin can someone ran over with their car. :cry:

I really am truly sorry MackMomma :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: mackmomma


----------



## Miss Redknob

Big :hugs: MM


----------



## Shabutie

Oh my MM, There are never enough words to try and comfort you. A Miscarriage is an awful experience and Im sorry you have had to go through it all.

Stay strong, for your future children will be all the more loved (If possible)

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_T

Sorry to hear that MM. sending u all my love x x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Anyone testing this week?

I will this Thursday. Good luck and baby dust to all still trying. :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed mousechicky! :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Fx for you mouse chicky!! :dust:


----------



## babyb54

FX mouse_chicky! Praying for a BFP!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:dust: FX Mousechicky!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks, girls. I have a good feeling about it, but we'll see.


----------



## Miss Redknob

:dust: MC


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> Anyone testing this week?
> 
> I will this Thursday. Good luck and baby dust to all still trying. :dust:

GL :dust: Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## trgirl308

Gl mousechicky!! I am testing this week too, hope we both get our bfps!!!


----------



## KellyC75

GL to you trgirl308 :dust: FX


----------



## mouse_chicky

trgirl308 said:


> Gl mousechicky!! I am testing this week too, hope we both get our bfps!!!

:happydance: Bring it on!


----------



## CheerCoach

Wow Kelly! Only 4 days left, that's so exciting :) How are you doing? Ready for the baby? :hugs:


----------



## CheerCoach

Mouse_Chicky & TRGirl my fingers are crossed for you both! Can't wait to hear that you 2 are bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

CheerCoach said:


> Wow Kelly! Only 4 days left, that's so exciting :) How are you doing? Ready for the baby? :hugs:

Moving house tommorow! :wacko:

Almost ready, well, as ready as I can be! :winkwink:


----------



## CheerCoach

Congrats on the move! Hope you have plenty of helpers :) I'm always envious of women who are actually ready! I was ready with my 1st....the other 2 somehow I failed to be ready...but had everything we needed...just not all I wanted. Anyway, hope the move goes well and you get some good rest these next few nights! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Fingers crossed hun! I hope this is your month! :)

Im not testing, but AF hasnt arrived either. I'm doubtful as DH was home th weekend just don and we of cours got in some :sex: but I doubt any would have made it :haha: and it's just my body playing tricks on me. 

If AF doesnt arrive by th first wek of March I plan to test.

4 days Kelly! :shock: Be the 2nd Autum Acorn born in th space of a week :D

I've noticed everyon seems to be having :pink:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

It's true that everyone seems to be having girls! Someone said that I have to be having a boy, because surely there will be one AA boy to come along soon! :haha: FX we will actually be able to find out next monday! (unlike last friday, when baby was being modest! :haha:)

Good luck to all of you waiting to test!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Shabutie

Maybe its all girls, so they can wear pretty summer dresses :haha:

A had her legs crossed and cord between them when we went for her scan, so we booked a private on that day! GL and hopfully baby shows all :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

I cant believe it....No internet as of tommorow for approx 10 days! :nope:

Your all gonna have to wait even longer for my update! :dohh:

Take care all & I will update as soon as I can :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

KellyC75 said:


> I cant believe it....No internet as of tommorow for approx 10 days! :nope:
> 
> Your all gonna have to wait even longer for my update! :dohh:
> 
> Take care all & I will update as soon as I can :hugs:

nooooooooo :cry:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck with everything Kelly and can't wait to hear the update about your new little girl..xx


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Good luck Kelly! Can't wait for the updates....good luck with everything!! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Hopefully there will be at least one acorn baby boy!! :)

Kelly OMG! :dance: I hope the move goes well and most importantly i hope the arrival of your baby girl goes smoothly! Can't wait to hear from you after and find out her name :flower: all the luck in the world for these next few days hun will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Things are getting exciting around here! Can't wait to hear about the new addition. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

What have I missed?! Please tell me because it would take years to read back! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Let's see... babyb is about 31-32 weeks now. She had a scare about a week ago with some early contractions, but everything is okay now. :thumbup:

HM is having a girl!! :pink:

Kelly is moving house as we speak and her :baby: will be here in, what, like 2 days? :dance:

Hmmm... that's what I can think of off the top of my head! Who wants to take it from here? :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks MM! While I was having my anti-baby time I didn't really think about what my Acorns might have going on but now I'm all a quiver :rofl: Feeling very out the loop!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Nice to hear from you Mrs Gibbo, hope the baby making is going well xx


----------



## babyb54

Welcome back Mrs Gibbo! :flower:

Good luck with testing trgirl! Can't wait to hear the results! FX for a :bfp: for you and mouse_chicky!! [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

AFM, had another OB appointment this morning, and FINALLY no cervix change! So happy! Had one last Thursday and I hadn't dilated anymore, but I'd thinned (from 50% to 75%). :( We up'd the med and fortunately it looks like that's working! AND she's almost held out for 2 weeks since the hospital, so hoorah for that! ...Although now I'm a little bit freaking out that she could be here in just 4 weeks! Doctor thinks she'll come quickly after I stop the meds at 36w. Everything just feels so much realer now! :shock:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear that everything is going well babyb. Are your all ready incase she comes early?


----------



## trgirl308

Wow Babyb! Glad to hear the meds are working.. but 4 weeks or 8, it will fly by and she is coming soon!


----------



## Somersetlass

sorry i been awol been busy still no preg but it be my time again soon :) i got ov sticks comming tomorrow so i can track my eggs i swear it the implant my cycles all over the place i had 29 day cycle before new yr i thought my body gettin back to normal but nooooo i had 42 day cycle the next so fustrating :( 

i hope everyone is well :)


----------



## CheerCoach

Babyb54 so happy the meds are working and keeping that lil one cooking :) 

Kelly...it's probably too late but good luck hun, hope everything goes smoothly and you have your beauty in your arms soon!

MM I LOVE your avatar of the Maiden, Mother & Crone...beautiful!

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm about to start the 2ww...again. Waiting to temp in the morning to see if I O'd today. I sure hope so because I'm getting impatient...this is the latest I've O'd as today is CD 17. :growlmad:


----------



## anniepie

Babyb...so glad to hear the little one is managing to stay put with the meds- how exciting that she'll be here before long, though! And can't believe Kelly will have her LO in her arms at any moment!! So exciting.

As usual, I've not been posting on this thread much, but I still stop by to see what's what with everyone... still no BFP for me, but we've slipped more into NTNP the last few months with the wedding approaching- just 7 weeks on Saturday! We'll crank back up to TTC after the wedding...


----------



## babyb54

7 weeks! So exciting Annie! That'll fly by and then it'll be YOUR WEDDING DAY! :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

I can't believe it's come round so fast...seems only yesterday we got engaged (well, guess it was only October! :dohh: )


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck somersetlass and cheercoach! I hope this is your month!

Anniepie, you'll be walking down the aisle before you know it. ;) Such a memorable time.


----------



## CheerCoach

Hi all :)

I have a bit of an OT...I just entered Kenzie in a contest to win a saddle (she's gettin a pony for her b-day). Anyway, its on facebook...if you go to https://www.facebook.com/#!/mroyalsaddles and like their page and then like Mackenzie's photo (photo caption says "Mackenzie in a cowboy hat"...she'll get your vote. 

I'd really appreciate it! 

Back on topic...I am sure hoping that this cycle brings the AA group lots of BFP's! The journey to parenthood can be so difficult sometimes :( I'm really hoping that we caught the egg this month as it will probably be our last attempt. We found out our 18 yr old is pregnant...so we decided just to finish out the cycle (I did suffer through clomid) lol. I'm guessing I'll be okay with whatever happens...but then I say that now when I'm not crazy emotional from a surge of hormones. I'm trying tonvince hubby to go in for a vasectomy so that it'll just be said and done...but he isn't eager for the snip snip :haha: 


Curious if anyone will start testing around the 28th? I'm confused on when I O'd and doc isn't monitoring me w u/s or bloodwork...so I've been temping. I'm planning to start testing on what would normally be 10dpo for me...which is the 28th. Test buddies anyone? 

:hugs: all around!


----------



## vaniilla

CheerCoach said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> I have a bit of an OT...I just entered Kenzie in a contest to win a saddle (she's gettin a pony for her b-day). Anyway, its on facebook...if you go to https://www.facebook.com/#!/mroyalsaddles and like their page and then like Mackenzie's photo (photo caption says "Mackenzie in a cowboy hat"...she'll get your vote.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Back on topic...I am sure hoping that this cycle brings the AA group lots of BFP's! The journey to parenthood can be so difficult sometimes :( I'm really hoping that we caught the egg this month as it will probably be our last attempt. We found out our 18 yr old is pregnant...so we decided just to finish out the cycle (I did suffer through clomid) lol. I'm guessing I'll be okay with whatever happens...but then I say that now when I'm not crazy emotional from a surge of hormones. I'm trying tonvince hubby to go in for a vasectomy so that it'll just be said and done...but he isn't eager for the snip snip :haha:
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone will start testing around the 28th? I'm confused on when I O'd and doc isn't monitoring me w u/s or bloodwork...so I've been temping. I'm planning to start testing on what would normally be 10dpo for me...which is the 28th. Test buddies anyone?
> 
> :hugs: all around!

you're not allowed to advertise/ask for people to vote for things on BnB as it's against the rules hun :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

CheerCoach - I will probably be testing on the 28th, I'll be 8dpo :)


----------



## trgirl308

Cheer coach, I voted. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'll be 10dpo on the 28th! (I think!)


----------



## CheerCoach

Oops...didn't realize and don't remembering reading that. I've voted for others who've posted similar...never saw anything wrong with it personally. I'll not do it again :)

Thank you TRGirl :) 

Mrs. Gibbo & Miss Redknob...happy to know that the two of you are with me on dates :) Hopefully we can all announce :bfp:'s This is the longest part...the 2ww.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I know! I'm going nuts! (when I'm not sleeping or stuffing my face that is!) :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

good luck to everyone in the two week wait! :dust::dust:


----------



## babyb54

It's Thursday! Didn't we have a tester today? mouse_chicky..! [-o&lt; [-o&lt; :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone! I've been keeping up with the posts just haven't had time to write anything myself. I've just finished the first half of my clinicals for the semester. Only 70 days until my last final. We're planning a little vacation in between my last final and graduation day. :happydance: 

As for our TTC journey. DH and I have both been doing really great with our weight loss. I've lost a total of 66 lbs and DH has lost 29 lbs. I'm hoping that will increase our odds. Fx'd I ovulate this cycle! 

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## babyb54

Lost 66lbs! That's FANTASTIC BabyMaybe! Well done! And good luck as school wraps up! :)


----------



## Shabutie

Well done on the weight loss! Wish I could keep the motivation going, its so hard at the moment.

Well AF still hasnt shown her face. I really cant be 100% when she was due, but I do know she is late, but I dont think I will be in with a chance as we only :sex: on the 10th and 12th, so really not that long ago. Although there is a small part of me still hoping. If AF does arrive then I will have to wait until April.

I wonder if Kelly has gone into labour! Must be exciting to give birth in another part of the world. I cant wait for her update!

:flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Cheercoach congratulations on having a grandchild on the way, how do you feel about it?

Babymaybe that weight loss is brilliant well done! You should be really proud of yourself! :hugs:

Shabutie I believe Kelly is having a c-section tomorrow, don't know what time but as she is about 10 hours I think ahead of us (UK people anyway) its already Friday for her!

Good luck to all of you that are testing soon! :dust: :dust: for all those still waiting for a BFP!


----------



## CheerCoach

WTG BabyMaybe! That's terrific news :) 

BabyNewbie~ Haha..thank you. I have mixed feelings about it. I was only a few months older than she is when I got pregnant with her...but I would have liked to have seen her finish college first...and got married before. Her and the father have been together almost 2 years and are engaged (were before the pregnancy)...so all in all it's good. I'm 39...and feel too young to be a grandmother...but my sister was a grandmother at 32...yikes! 

My fingers are crossed for you all! Hoping for AA BFP's all around :)


----------



## babynewbie

CheerCoach said:


> WTG BabyMaybe! That's terrific news :)
> 
> BabyNewbie~ Haha..thank you. I have mixed feelings about it. I was only a few months older than she is when I got pregnant with her...but I would have liked to have seen her finish college first...and got married before. Her and the father have been together almost 2 years and are engaged (were before the pregnancy)...so all in all it's good. I'm 39...and feel too young to be a grandmother...but my sister was a grandmother at 32...yikes!
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all! Hoping for AA BFP's all around :)

I was only 17 when I got pregnant, making my mum a grandmother at 40. Was unexpected obviously but she loves it as she has more energy for my little monster than she would if she was in her 50s/60s lol :haha: But becoming a grandmother at 32 wow that is young! She sounds like she's in a good situation, and she has your support which is brilliant


----------



## CheerCoach

Ah I just saw your due date on your ticker...that's my daughter's bday! The one that is pregnant :) July babies rock lol.

Yeah I figure her having a baby now is kinda kewl in that hubby and I are still young enough that we can keep up lol. We go for her u/s on monday...I won't lie I'm excited!


----------



## mouse_chicky

12 DPO :bfn: Boo. :growlmad:

AF's not due until Sunday, so we'll see.


----------



## babyb54

:growlmad:

That second line better show up on/before Sunday!

FX for you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats on the weight loss Babymaybe!

:dust: to all testing Acorns!

So I read a few posts back that we aren't supposed to ask for votes... so I'm not asking for votes... but I am informing you that there is a new link at the bottom of my siggy that might contain cute pictures of my future daughter's nursery and if you feel so inclined, you may visit the link :haha:


----------



## CheerCoach

Boo for the bfn...there is still time though...my fingers are crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow BabyMaybe that is great about the weight loss for both of you, keep it up!

I have tested here and there this week... bfns... but af has not arrived yet. I will only consider myself late on Saturday... and will probably test again tomorrow. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

trgirl, :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hopefully by the end of the weekend, we'll be bump buddies the way we ought to be!


----------



## trgirl308

That would be great!! :dust: to you too! :dust: :dust:


----------



## babynewbie

CheerCoach said:


> Ah I just saw your due date on your ticker...that's my daughter's bday! The one that is pregnant :) July babies rock lol.
> 
> Yeah I figure her having a baby now is kinda kewl in that hubby and I are still young enough that we can keep up lol. We go for her u/s on monday...I won't lie I'm excited!

Ah really, July is pretty awesome ;) And I have a scan Monday too haha! How funny :haha: Hope it goes well for her!


----------



## CheerCoach

Kewl! Yeah me too...my mom and aunt keep saying she's going to have twins...YIKES! My husband's mom is an id twin...I tried explaining to them that id twins don't run in families but they don't listen lol. At any rate...we shall see :) Personally I'm hoping it's 1 healthy baby! 

Hope your scan goes well and baby girl does something cute for you! I got an amazing photo of Kenzie sucking her thumb.


----------



## Shabutie

Uhh girls, don't you just hate going to the toilet worrying your AF has started. Mine still hasn't but that feeling gets me everytime!


----------



## CheerCoach

Ug, yep those last few days of the 2ww I dread going to the restroom :( Hope the witch stays away for you. It's a bit unfair that pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are sooo close...grrr.


----------



## mouse_chicky

:witch::hissy:

I hate my body. It totally betrayed me. I feel like a damn fool; I was so sure it was my time because I felt sooooo different.
Game plan for next time:
1. dh hides my tests from me
2. don't get excited about any symptoms
3. start temping on fertility friend (can someone give me the lowdown on basics?)

Oh well. There must be a reason. Time for :wine:


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww I'm sorry about the :witch:

I can't wait for Kelly to post an update! Acorn number 2 must be here!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry MC :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: MouseChicky. Fx for next cycle! Like your plan to hide the tests... I would probably just buy more... :)


----------



## babyb54

So sorry MC. :( :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry to hear the nasty :witch: got you :hugs: onwards and upwards! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Sorry mouse chicky hun :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry MC. :hugs: you will get your bfp soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Shabutie

MC: Damn :witch: Sorry she got you! Atleast you have a gameplan for next month :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

So girls, I was checking back on post's i've made on here, and my last period started on the 16th Jan. Which is 6 weeks tomorrow. Still no AF, but still :bfn: God being in limbo is awful.

Hope you've all had a good weekend! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

That must be so frustrating Shabutie. :hugs:

I see that your dh will be home in a month. That's exciting! How long will he be in for?


----------



## Shabutie

Tell me about it. I am doubtful as he was only home for 1 weekend, which was a week before AF was due.

He will be home for 2 months, although alot fo the ships are due for updatting, so he may have longer, depending if there aren't any ships available. I'd love for it to be a few months longer, but I just focus on the 2 months, which doesnt give us long really!


----------



## trgirl308

Lol Shabutie I love your Rowan Atkinson dancer!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Well, girls. I've got some exciting news...


Spoiler
It's a boy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo:

That's 3 I have guessed!! Who is next for a gender scan?


----------



## babyb54

YAY ttcbaby!! FINALLY some balance around here! :rofl: So exciting! :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congratulations! Glad someone's getting a boy then hopefully a girl will come my way :haha: 

It's silly but I'm a bit scared about testing tomorrow. I just feel I'm out this month now and that I don't need the proof!


----------



## trgirl308

CONGRATULATIONS! The first aa boy!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Mrs Gibbo said:


> It's silly but I'm a bit scared about testing tomorrow. I just feel I'm out this month now and that I don't need the proof!

GL with testing :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah a :blue: So exciting, congratulations. Do you have names lined up? Boys are hard to name I think :haha:

Gibbo, Fingers crossed for you! :flow:


----------



## babynewbie

Yayy an acorn boy! :blue: Congrats hun! :D

Mrs Gibbo good luck testing hun :D


----------



## CheerCoach

Yay for Team Blue! Congrats TTCBabyw1 :)


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie said:


> Ah a :blue: So exciting, congratulations. Do you have names lined up? Boys are hard to name I think :haha:
> 
> Gibbo, Fingers crossed for you! :flow:

I thought the opposite - GIRLS are hard to name! We had our boy's name all picked out, and then a damn penis never grew! :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## anniepie

:rofl:

congrats TTCbabyw1 :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

We have always loved Isaac James for a boy. But I don't think we'll decide for sure until he is born. :thumbup:


----------



## mouse_chicky

I love that name! Very classic.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I've got enough names for four girls but no boys! :rofl: Love the name too :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

babyb54 said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Ah a :blue: So exciting, congratulations. Do you have names lined up? Boys are hard to name I think :haha:
> 
> Gibbo, Fingers crossed for you! :flow:
> 
> I thought the opposite - GIRLS are hard to name! We had our boy's name all picked out, and then a damn penis never grew! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: Same here we had 2 boys names we were going to have, and didnt really think about girls. I was so adamant it would be a boy lol


----------



## hakunamatata

I had a boy named picked out, super easy, but spent a LOT of time thinking about Ariana's name! DH had vetoed Gabriella and tbh I wasn't sure if I had loved that name anymore. I'm happy with what I picked. Told the parents too so that they'd stop harassing me :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I love ariana.... Seems like a good fit! 

Ugh... Baby is kicking me. HE's all 'go paint my room mummy!!' :haha: love that we can call baby a 'he' now though. :thumbup:

I'm off too start painting! **nesting**


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh I must be odd then! :haha:

Our next boy and girl names are picked already and have been for ages, just need to concieve them first! Still no :bfp: or :witch:

Isaac James is a gorg name! :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Lol. We have a lot of girl names.. but not very many boy... but yea, also need to conceive first! Stupid :witch: got me today.. Off to cycle #8... never thought it would take this long.. but at least DH and I are having a lot of fun as newlyweds and definitely learning to support each other through this journey.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope your body makes up its mind soon Shabutie :hugs:

HM - Ariana is a gorgeous name

Hop the painting goes well ttcbabyw1

We have had our boy and girl name picked for years.


Spoiler
Guess what
Miss Redknob + 9dpo = PREGNANT!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! :wohoo::happydance: :dust::dust:


----------



## Shabutie

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Congrats miss redknob :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats :dance::dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

CONGRATS!!!! :yipee:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations hun! :dance: Super super sticky dust for your little beany! :dust:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray!!! Fabulous news!!! :yipee: :dance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats!! 

Sticky sticky sticky :dust: ! Hope this little one is the one thats meant to finally be in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

So the :witch: got me :( BOO!

Hubby wont be back now till beggining of April :(


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs::hugs: Shabutie x


----------



## vaniilla

Shabutie said:


> So the :witch: got me :( BOO!
> 
> Hubby wont be back now till beggining of April :(

April will be here before you know it hun :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: Shabutie


Congrats Miss Redknob! :happydance: I'm so ecstatic for you!


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw sorry about the BFN Shabutie :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the :witch: Shabutie, April will come around really quick :hugs:

Thanks girls, I really hope this is the one!!


----------



## babynewbie

Wonder how Kelly is getting on with her new baby girl :cloud9: Cant wait til she can get back on!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was thinking about her today, hope she is doing well


----------



## Shabutie

Oh my AF is weird. 


Spoiler
Yesterday there was bright red blood, but this morning there is hardly anything, and more brownish.

Yes, I bet she has had her already and enjoying her newborn, I wonder what her name will be :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm thinking the same thing too :flower: I hope her and her little girl are doing well.


----------



## babyb54

The nursery is starting to come together, ladies! :cloud9: I just finished this DIY project:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/photo_dump/nursery-artwork.jpg

Artwork made from wood that was stained and then painted with an excerpt from e.e. cummings. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.. now I just can't wait for DH to hang it. :)

How is everyone elseeee doing?! :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh that's so cool!

Had another scan today. Ariana is perfect. They were able to get a better view of the heart, eyes, and nose this time. Couldn't get a 3d shot but I have a few 2d's to share in a bit.


----------



## babyb54

Great news about Ariana, HK! And you're nearly 3rd trimester already! Where does the time go?!


----------



## Shabutie

Ooo thats good news HK! Cant wait to see another scan pic of your beautiful daughter! (I bet thats weird to hear :haha: )


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Love it Babyb! Brilliant!

I want pics too HM!


----------



## vaniilla

BabyB thats sooooooo cute :flower:


----------



## Andielina

First of all, BIG congrats to you Miss Redknob!!!! Prayers to you and your little bean that it is super super sticky and it decides to hang around and make his/her appearance to the world! :happydance:

HM I'm so glad your scan went well. Time seems to just be flying through your pregnancy! Does it feel like it's going really fast?

Babyb that art is so precious! I'm all about some diy projects and that one is beautiful. 

Shabutie I hope your cycle straightens itself out and stops sending confusing messages! :hugs:

Afm, it's such cruel irony that my younger sister (she's 19) who got married two weeks after me is unexpectedly (but very happily) pregnant! I got the news of her bfp the same day she took the test. I am so happy for her but at the same time trying to deal with a little bitterness because after 6 months of no contraception I not only find out I'm not pregnant but that I have lady issues, and she was on contraception and they conceived a baby! 

I know God has a plan for that baby and I am SO excited to be an aunt but I know my sweet Autumn Acorns understand the pangs of guilt and bitter at not being pregnant yet. :blush:

I hope everyone else is doing well! Spring is almost here!!! I'm ready to see flowers blooming. :flower:


----------



## trgirl308

BabyB that is beautiful, it will look so nice once it is hung!

Andie, :hugs: I hear ya... but congrats to your sister! That baby will have an awesome aunt, and a cousin to grow up with very soon!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Beautiful piece for the baby's room, babyb54!:flower:

I'm glad your scan went well, hm.:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower: No time/or energy to read back 

Thanks for your messages & thoughts :flower:

My 4th csection was a complicated one, firstly the spinal took ages to get right & I had shooting pains to my foot which scared the hell out of me!

Then they opened me up & found that my uterus was already open, my old scar had split inside me & the only thing holding LO in was her amniotic sac! :shock: My bladder was also 'stuck' to my old scar tissue!......Obviously they didnt tell me until after the op, but I knew something was wrong, as it took sooooo long

Im in alot of pain (my worst csection of them all) & I am suffering with spinal headaches/visual disturbances & numbess :cry:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

But the fantastic news is.....

We are very happy to announce the safe arrival of

 Oceana 

Born Friday 24th February 2012 at 14.12

Weighing 9lbs 2oz

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Kelly, what a beautiful name you have picked :cloud9:

Sorry to hear that it didn't go too well. Hope you have a fast recovery and feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry to hear there were complications Kelly, I hope you recover soon :hugs: congrats on the safe arrival of your little girl, it's a gorgeous name :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry to hear about the complications Kelly, but glad it all went okay in the end. Hope that the headaches etc stop soon. 

Congratulations on getting to welcome your beautiful little girl to the world! Oceana is a lovely name. :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

Congrats on the birth of Oceana Kelly. So sorry to hear about the complications. Hope you make a speedy recovery and you can get on with fully enjoying your precious bundle of joy :cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations Kelly! Sorry to hear it didnt go as smoothly as it could of, i hope you recover quickly and get yourself back to normal :hugs: But wonderful news that your LO finally here! Oceana is a beautiful name :cloud9: And she was a good weight too! Hope you are all enjoying being a family of 6! :D


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Kelly! That is a beautiful name. Sorry that it didn't go well, I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

OUCH! Sorry to hear it was complicated and painful!

But so happy that Oceana joined this world safely!

Hope you heal quickly! :hugs:

afm - ultrasound pics in journal if you want to see :flower:


----------



## babyb54

So sorry to hear how your csec went and that you're having a rough recovery! I hope you get to feeling better soon! But welcome to your baby girl :cloud9: :cloud9: I'm so happy to hear she's here safe and sound!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congratulations Kelly! (and Mr Kelly!) Sorry to hear about your op complications but so happy your little one is here whole and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks my lovlies :friends:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Post 7000 :cake: :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Woohoo--7,000!

This group has been kicking for a long time.

Congrats on your precious addition, Kelly! :cloud9: May you have a speedy recovery from your csection.


----------



## hakunamatata

We want Oceana pictures!


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> We want Oceana pictures!

I second this :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yeah! Pic-tures. Pic-tures. Pic-tures! (Feel like I should have a placard with a slogan on it!)


----------



## KellyC75

I would love to share pics of her ~ but i dont post my kids on the open net :nope: Sorry, im a spoil sport, hope you understand though


----------



## babynewbie

Totally understand hun :) bet shes gorgeous though! :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

I understand, I'm sure she's a little cutie :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

It's ok...we can all picture her in our minds! Pink, cuddly, and perfect! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

So I'll ask the stereotypical question, lol, does she look like you kelly, your oh, or both?


----------



## babyb54

Aw, bummer re: no pics, Kelly. I understand, but I'll still pout about it anyways. :winkwink: I bet she's gorgeous though! How is your recovery coming, btw?


GIRLS. I am 3cm and 75% thinned now! :wacko: How long before this baby just falls out? I'm doing the scissor walk over here! :rofl: Just kidding of course. :) My mom is legitimately worried.. she wants me on strict bedrest.. thank goodness she lives too far to try to enforce her concerns, right? :) I'm looking on the positive side: in just 2 days I'll hit that glorious 34-week goal (which felt like a lifetime away when I was in the hospital!), and also, when actual labor does come, I'm hoping the head start makes things go a little faster. :winkwink:

I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## babynewbie

babyb54 said:


> Aw, bummer re: no pics, Kelly. I understand, but I'll still pout about it anyways. :winkwink: I bet she's gorgeous though! How is your recovery coming, btw?
> 
> 
> GIRLS. I am 3cm and 75% thinned now! :wacko: How long before this baby just falls out? I'm doing the scissor walk over here! :rofl: Just kidding of course. :) My mom is legitimately worried.. she wants me on strict bedrest.. thank goodness she lives too far to try to enforce her concerns, right? :) I'm looking on the positive side: in just 2 days I'll hit that glorious 34-week goal (which felt like a lifetime away when I was in the hospital!), and also, when actual labor does come, I'm hoping the head start makes things go a little faster. :winkwink:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well!

Wow! Im going to turn into your mum here and also tell you to rest up! I hope your little miss stays put as long as possible, and whenever she does arrive i hope shes nice and big and strong! :)


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> So I'll ask the stereotypical question, lol, does she look like you kelly, your oh, or both?

She looks just like my DD, in fact my Nan thought the picture of DD2 was DD! :haha:



babyb54 said:


> Aw, bummer re: no pics, Kelly. I understand, but I'll still pout about it anyways. :winkwink: I bet she's gorgeous though! How is your recovery coming, btw?
> 
> 
> GIRLS. I am 3cm and 75% thinned now! :wacko: How long before this baby just falls out? I'm doing the scissor walk over here! :rofl: Just kidding of course. :) My mom is legitimately worried.. she wants me on strict bedrest.. thank goodness she lives too far to try to enforce her concerns, right? :) I'm looking on the positive side: in just 2 days I'll hit that glorious 34-week goal (which felt like a lifetime away when I was in the hospital!), and also, when actual labor does come, I'm hoping the head start makes things go a little faster. :winkwink:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well!


Recovery is going better thankyou :flower: Still have a numb bum & very sore boobies from stopping b/feeding, but hoping that eases soon too 

You take things easy, keep that baby cooking a while longer :baby::thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Make sure you get plenty of rest Babyb54 :hugs:

Glad to hear that you are starting to feel better Kelly :hugs:


----------



## anniepie

Glad to hear you're on the mend Kelly :hugs:

Babyb- rest up- we're going to be as bad as your mum on here, you know :haha: But glad you're almost at the 34 week mark :thumbup: Just to help ease your worries, I was born 7 weeks early and didn't have any complications...and I kinda turned out normal :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

^^ :haha: you came out perfectly fine!

So excited for you babyb! Get loads of rest & can't wait to see pics on FB when LO arrives!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

^^ wss! ^^


----------



## vaniilla

Glad to hear you're feeling better Kelly :flower:

Baby54 I agree with everyone, get some well needed rest and hopefully lo will stay put for a little longer :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Oh, I'm resting. I've been working from home since 31 weeks, so I'm on my couch A LOT.. I'm just avoiding the whole "strict" aka "absolutely do not get out of bed except to pee" bedrest, haha. I would go :wacko: ! : )

Now that our showers are all done, I'm finally able to buy everything we still need.. which is helping me to feel much more prepared. The nursery is nearly done, too! I'm getting excited now! Can't believe it's only 2 weeks until I stop the meds.. so anxious to see what happens then! : )

Thanks for all your concern girls. Love this group! :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Enjoy your rest babyb54! Let's hope the munchkin stays put a while longer. In the meantime, make sure you're treated like a queen!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 34 weeks babyb :dance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

CD1. Fresh start this cycle. Starting temping again this morning, straight after got up for a pee and the :witch: appeared. A day late! :growlmad: now I'm semi awake in bed with major league cramps :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the :witch: Mrs Gibbo. GL with this cycle :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

:hugs: Gibbo :hugs: Fingers and toes crossed for this cycle!


----------



## KellyC75

:dust: GL for this cycle MrsGibbo :flower:


----------



## babyb54

So sorry Gibbo. :nope: I really really really really REALLY hope this is your month!!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Sorry about AF, gibbo. :hugs:

:dust: for this cycle!!


----------



## vaniilla

sorry to hear about the nasty witch gibbo :hugs::hugs:


Congrats on 34 weeks baby54 :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: Mrs. Gibbo. I hope AF gets out of the way soon.


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Gibbo, hope it works this cycle. :dust:

Babyb Congrats on 34 weeks.. you could be a mommy any day now! :)


----------



## Shabutie

Just popping by girls!

Kelly a little overdue, but massive congratulations on the arrival of Oceana :cloud9:

Whats been going on then girls? Ive been absent for a while. Went to stay with my mum and that for a couple of days.

:flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Chart 

Can someone peak at my chart? This is my first month with it, I'm not sure what's it's trying to tell me. :dohh:

Never mind: I don't think I know how to link it right. It keeps asking for login and password.


----------



## MackMomma8

When you login to FF, under your chart there is a "share" button. Try the link you find there. :)


----------



## babyb54

MM! You're BACK! :yipee:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> MM! You're BACK! :yipee:

:hugs: I'm back, baby!!! :haha:

How are you doing, miss? When do you stop taking the meds and let Baby Girl come on out?


----------



## babyb54

I'm doing fabulous. I still get tons of cramps/contractions, but I feel so great now that I've made it to 35 weeks. :) Next week I come off the meds, and we'll see what happens. From what I've read, some women go straight into labor (within the week), others go on to carry until their EDD. Wish I could know ahead of time which camp I'd fall in.. it's kind of hard to prepare for a moving target. :)

Something cool and way TMI (but anything goes amongst our AA girls, right? :winkwink:): I got curious and felt to check my cervix and you can TOTALLY feel her head.. like.. not even that far up. :shock: If DH and I :sex:, I'm scared we'll literally be hitting her! :shock: DH jokes we're gonna have a Phillips head (imagine the screwdriver to get the imagery). :rofl:

How are you? How was your cruise? How is the house? Gosh I need to go read up your journal.. I'm totally out of the loop I bet!


----------



## Mrs_T

Hey ladies! Just popping back in to say hi! Been a while...:blush: but been so busy! Can't believe I'm 30 weeks tomo! We've been doing up the nursery, which is very nearly done (pictures soon, I promise!). 

Congratulations Kelly! Hope you're recovering well now so you can fully enjoy your beautiful :baby:

Babyb, I'm glad you're still managing to keep that bubs in the oven! I do feel for you, bedrest must be so frustrating!

:dust: to all those TTC x


----------



## ttcbabyw1

:rofl: Baby B! That is too funny. But seriously....keep her in there a little longer. :thumbup:

:wave: Mrs T! I don't say much these days on the AA thread...but I'm still reading! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

My Ovulation Chart 
Let's try this again.

Thanks mackmomma!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to see your little girl is still in there Babyb.

Happy 35 weeks :dance:

Happy 30 weeks for tomorrow Mrs T :dance:

Sorry MC, I know nothing about charts lol


----------



## babynewbie

Babyb omg at feeling her head! :shock: :haha: Glad shes staying put for the moment, im really eager to know what will happen when you stop the meds. I reckon she'll come really quick!

Mrs_T your 30 weeks wow! :D Love to see the nursery when you have pictures!

Sorry mouse chicky i dont have a clue about charts, hope someone can help you out! x


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> I'm doing fabulous. I still get tons of cramps/contractions, but I feel so great now that I've made it to 35 weeks. :) Next week I come off the meds, and we'll see what happens. From what I've read, some women go straight into labor (within the week), others go on to carry until their EDD. Wish I could know ahead of time which camp I'd fall in.. it's kind of hard to prepare for a moving target. :)
> 
> Something cool and way TMI (but anything goes amongst our AA girls, right? :winkwink:): I got curious and felt to check my cervix and you can TOTALLY feel her head.. like.. not even that far up. :shock: If DH and I :sex:, I'm scared we'll literally be hitting her! :shock: DH jokes we're gonna have a Phillips head (imagine the screwdriver to get the imagery). :rofl:
> 
> How are you? How was your cruise? How is the house? Gosh I need to go read up your journal.. I'm totally out of the loop I bet!

Holy crap that is so cool about being able to feel her head!! I'm a weird geek like that though.... When DH dropped a guitar on his toe and it nearly killed the entire nailbed, I made him let me take progression pictures of it healing. Yeah, I'm _weird_ sometimes. :haha: I can only imagine what I'll be like as a preggers... "Hey, honey, come feel this.... is that _insert baby body part here_?!?!"

I'd love to catch you up on everything... but reading my journal might be easier. :)



mouse_chicky said:


> My Ovulation Chart Let's try this again.
> 
> Thanks mackmomma!

Okay, so you have a nice temp dip at CD19. Sometimes you'll get what's called a 'slow rise', meaning your temp won't shoot up high immediately after ov, but it stair-step rises over a few days until the progesterone builds up enough to produce the high post-ov temps you're probably used to seeing. I think you'll see your temps continue to rise over the next day or two, and I'll bet your FF gives you your crosshairs at CD19 tomorrow or Saturday. With your CM pattern... yup, I'd say that's about right. :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

glad to hear lo is still cooking baby54 :flower: you never know she might go all the way to EDD!


----------



## kitty2385

ive not been on here since my m/c but im back and we are now married and currently on our honeymoon in idaho usa :) fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby hehe ;) Its nice to see everyone is good and there are alot of acorns being made and some ready to be born! good luck everyone xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I hope you have a lovely baby-making honeymoon, kitty!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Kitty! I love the avatar of your bouquet, very pretty!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Kitty xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey Kitty! Congrats on the wedding front hun :thumbup:
Can I ask something? What's in Idaho?! I've only ever really heard it mentioned in a Tenacious D song when they say there's a potato famine there :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> ive not been on here since my m/c but im back and we are now married and currently on our honeymoon in idaho usa :) fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby hehe ;) Its nice to see everyone is good and there are alot of acorns being made and some ready to be born! good luck everyone xxx

Congrats :wedding: Enjoy your honeymoon :winkwink:


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hey Kitty! Congrats on the wedding front hun :thumbup:
> Can I ask something? What's in Idaho?! I've only ever really heard it mentioned in a Tenacious D song when they say there's a potato famine there :haha:

Congrats on your marriage, kitty!! :hugs: I'm not gonna lie, I giggled a little when I saw you honeymooning in Idaho... It's beautiful country up there but we here tend to forget about those 'big sky' states sometimes. I'll bet you're as some nice ranch resort all snuggled up. :)

Gibbo, you're a girl after my own heart. Tenacious D is 'our' band. "I'd like four chicken nuggets, please..." :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

"Dude! You ate my f**king schnitzel!"


----------



## kellysays2u

I can't believe this group is still here and still just as active :) 
I just suffered another miscarriage this past week :( But I had my IUD in because we had been planning on waiting two years after the last to finish all testing but have gotten an early all clear from the doctor back in february. This past miscarriage was do to IUD :( Poor baby didn't really have much of a change :( I have a broken heart but starting to get more of an open mind as this has made my husband (oh yeah I have gotten married since I talked last) want to try now again. So I am waiting on my this cycle to complete and I will not be having my IUD replaced (wouldn't either way after what happened but I don't want to go into details). So in the midst of all my continued saddness for my three angel babies now we are hoping to happily give athena new brother or sister in the next year or so. Was hoping to be able to come back.


----------



## babynewbie

Im so sorry hun :( :hugs: Good luck TTC, fingers crossed this next cycle will be your lucky one and your'll have a lovely little sticky bean xx


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi Kelly! Big :hugs: hun and welcome back! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Kelly! :hugs: Sorry you've all had to go through all of that. Congrats on getting married, when did you marry?

Athena's nearly three! :shock:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to see you back Kelly! :) Congrats on getting married hope you and DH had a wonderful day.

I'm so sorry about your losses, but great to hear you and DH are ready to try again! Sending big :hugs: your way xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just saw your ticker Shabutie, DH will be home in under 3 weeks :dance: You must be getting excited :)


----------



## KellyC75

kellysays2u said:


> I can't believe this group is still here and still just as active :)
> I just suffered another miscarriage this past week :( But I had my IUD in because we had been planning on waiting two years after the last to finish all testing but have gotten an early all clear from the doctor back in february. This past miscarriage was do to IUD :( Poor baby didn't really have much of a change :( I have a broken heart but starting to get more of an open mind as this has made my husband (oh yeah I have gotten married since I talked last) want to try now again. So I am waiting on my this cycle to complete and I will not be having my IUD replaced (wouldn't either way after what happened but I don't want to go into details). So in the midst of all my continued saddness for my three angel babies now we are hoping to happily give athena new brother or sister in the next year or so. Was hoping to be able to come back.

Sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:

Congrats on your marriage :wedding: Good luck for your future ttc :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Hi Kelly, so sorry you had to go through that again. Lots of positive thoughts for ttc. 

Congrats on the wedding! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: Kelly. Glad to have you back. :dust: as you continue the ttc journey


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your losses, Kelly. But glad to have you back. Congrats on your marriage!! And lots of sticky baby :dust: to you!!

:dust: for all us TTCers for that matter! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

sorry to hear about your loss Kelly :hugs::hugs: I hope you get a sticky bfp soon :hugs:


any news from baby54?


----------



## MackMomma8

I was just thinking about her...

Paging babyb!! Babyb, please come to the AA thread and update us! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:rofl: Having twinges at the moment. Completely overthinking symptoms too :blush: Are twinges a good thing 2/3DPO?


----------



## MackMomma8

Twinges are good, I think... they aren't like cramps, right?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

They're quite high, sort of ovary height but on either side not in the middle... I think I need to crochet some more and stop thinking! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_T

Sorry to hear that Kelly :hugs:

Mrs Gibbo, fx the twinges r a good sign!

Shabutie, I just noticed your Mr Bean siggi! I LOVE Mr Bean...this made me smile!


----------



## babyb54

Oops, here I am girls. :flower: 

Made it (just about) to 36 weeks! :yipee: Had a doctor's appointment this morning. I'm officially done with the Procardia. I'm a "good" 3cm and 75% effaced, so we'll see what happens once the Procardia is out of my system (I'd taken one before the appointment). Only concern left now is that at my last growth scan (last Friday), baby girl was measuring 4lb 15oz, which is the 18th percentile. They think everything looks good and I probably just make small babies, but just to be on the safe side I'll be having weekly growth scans here on out and if she slips into the 10th percentile, they're going to induce. But MOSTLY we're all big smiles over here for making it so far!!!

I go from being REALLY SUPER DUPER excited to meet her to OMG WE'RE HAVING A BABY, CAN I REALLY DO THIS?! scared, haha. Hope that's normal! :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Kelly, what a whirlwind! A huge congrats on your marriage, but so very sorry to hear of your losses. Lots and lots of :dust: for TTC!

Mrs Gibbo, I hope hope hope your twinges are a good sign!


----------



## MackMomma8

Everything sounds good, babyb! :thumbup: She just sounds like she might be a tiny little thing, but there's nothing wrong with that. I was a measly 6lbs and change when I was born, and by a year old I was so fat my mom had to cut the backs of the sleeves on all my pretty dresses for pictures... my arms were too fat to fit in them. Every baby picture of me in a pretty dress is strictly from the front so you can't see the mutilated back of the dress. :rofl: 

I think the mixed emotions are totally normal. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Babyb54 its totally normal to go from super excited to total freak out 10 times a day :haha: Cant believe she could be here soon! Im so excited for you! :dance: Though i hope she stays put a little longer so she can pack on a few more pounds!


----------



## babyb54

:rofl: MM!!


----------



## vaniilla

I agree with everyone else, its totally normal to go through that, I was thinking it all through labour too :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> Oops, here I am girls. :flower:
> 
> Made it (just about) to 36 weeks! :yipee: Had a doctor's appointment this morning. I'm officially done with the Procardia. I'm a "good" 3cm and 75% effaced, so we'll see what happens once the Procardia is out of my system (I'd taken one before the appointment). Only concern left now is that at my last growth scan (last Friday), baby girl was measuring 4lb 15oz, which is the 18th percentile. They think everything looks good and I probably just make small babies, but just to be on the safe side I'll be having weekly growth scans here on out and if she slips into the 10th percentile, they're going to induce. But MOSTLY we're all big smiles over here for making it so far!!!
> 
> I go from being REALLY SUPER DUPER excited to meet her to OMG WE'RE HAVING A BABY, CAN I REALLY DO THIS?! scared, haha. Hope that's normal! :haha:

Congrats on 36 weeks :wohoo:

Your feelings are soooo normal, I have been the same with each of my 4 children! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Babyb54, this is such an amazing time in your life. Love your bump while you still have it; I found I missed mine. Embrace the chaos and nerves. Your life is about to get a whole lot better. :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

babyb you are getting sooo close!!! :yipee: :wohoo: Kelly I can't believe your LO is almost 4 weeks!


So today is only 4 dpo and since this is the first time I have actually ovulated while TTC I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is normal or if my TWW brain is going :wacko: Anyways. I'm literally only 4 dpo and losing my mind over the "signs" I'm noticing. TMI alert: I have tons of creamy white CM which I've NEVER had before. I also am very crampy today, just like my horrible period cramps. And when I checked my CM today I realized my cervix is larger than normal and extremely tender. It felt like someone reached up and punched me it was so tender. :dohh: So, my question for you ladies that ovulate are these normal post ov signs? I don't feel pregnant and I keep reminding myself that it's extremely unlikely but my mind is still wandering especially with all these things I've never noticed before.


----------



## babynewbie

The cramps and extra CM i can definitely relate too! Fingers crossed! :D


----------



## Miss Redknob

WSS^^ :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

I had the cramps too ~ Then the extra discharge, kept thinking it was my period starting.....but it wasnt :winkwink:

Good luck ~ :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

BabyMaybe I am so happy that you are ovulating!! And everything you describe could be a sign... it could also not be... I really hope it is, but I've given up entirely on symptom spotting. :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

Babymaybe, I had extra CM just before my :bfp:, too... it was white and kinda creamy and there was a LOT of it... like Kelly said, I kept thinking AF had showed but nope!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Thanks ladies I've obviously got my fingers crossed for a :bfp: but I'm trying to be realistic too. I'm just glad my body is finally starting to work right!!!


----------



## Andielina

Babyb how exciting!!! It's got to be very emotionally up and down to go from carrying your lo to actually having her there to raise and love on and for everyone else to enjoy as well. I'm sure you'll be fantastic, though! :flower:

Babymaybe I've got my fingers crossed for your :bfp:!! I'm very new to PCOS and working on managing mine before we go the ttc route again but I can share in the excitement of knowing you're finally ovulating!!!! It's so awesome not to feel like your body has it's wires crossed! If it's not your month (I so hope it is!) then I'm sure it's not far away. :hugs:

Lots of :dust: for everyone out there trying!!!


----------



## Shabutie

BabyMaybe fingers crossed and lots of :dust: for a :bfp:

I am super broody girls, not good when no OH home. I do worry it still wont happen with him home, and then i'd have to wait another 4 months again. So tough :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: Shabutie. Are you trying anything different ttc when dh comes home? I really hope your time is soon. And how is Miss Amara?


----------



## kitty2385

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Hey Kitty! Congrats on the wedding front hun :thumbup:
> Can I ask something? What's in Idaho?! I've only ever really heard it mentioned in a Tenacious D song when they say there's a potato famine there :haha:




MackMomma8 said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kitty! Congrats on the wedding front hun :thumbup:
> Can I ask something? What's in Idaho?! I've only ever really heard it mentioned in a Tenacious D song when they say there's a potato famine there :haha:
> 
> Congrats on your marriage, kitty!! :hugs: I'm not gonna lie, I giggled a little when I saw you honeymooning in Idaho... It's beautiful country up there but we here tend to forget about those 'big sky' states sometimes. I'll bet you're as some nice ranch resort all snuggled up. :)
> 
> Gibbo, you're a girl after my own heart. Tenacious D is 'our' band. "I'd like four chicken nuggets, please..." :rofl:Click to expand...

Im actually visiting friends here in Idaho, i was an exchange student when I was 18 and ive stayed in touch with the family that i stayed with for a year, and decided to honeymoon here. We just got back from a roadtrip, went to salt lake city and reno. had an amazing time, got just over a week left :)



babyb54 said:


> Oops, here I am girls. :flower:
> 
> Made it (just about) to 36 weeks! :yipee: Had a doctor's appointment this morning. I'm officially done with the Procardia. I'm a "good" 3cm and 75% effaced, so we'll see what happens once the Procardia is out of my system (I'd taken one before the appointment). Only concern left now is that at my last growth scan (last Friday), baby girl was measuring 4lb 15oz, which is the 18th percentile. They think everything looks good and I probably just make small babies, but just to be on the safe side I'll be having weekly growth scans here on out and if she slips into the 10th percentile, they're going to induce. But MOSTLY we're all big smiles over here for making it so far!!!
> 
> I go from being REALLY SUPER DUPER excited to meet her to OMG WE'RE HAVING A BABY, CAN I REALLY DO THIS?! scared, haha. Hope that's normal! :haha:

thats so exciting! im so excited for you :happydance:

I got my first ever positive OPK yesterday, very exciting!!! So lots of honeymoon baby making for us lol. We could have a baby Reno in 9 months time lmao.


----------



## Mrs_T

Hello everyone!

Babymaybe - sounds promising - I have my fx for you!

Babyb - :happydance: on 36 weeks! Anything extra from now is like an added bonus! Panic hasn't yet set in with me, but I'm sure it will soon!

Kelly - hope mummyhood is still treating you well!

Shabutie - :hugs: to help you through the OH-less broodiness!

Everyone else - :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mrs T did you realize you're only a couple of days away from 32 weeks?!?! :happydance: Of course you realized :haha: But wow! You're getting so close!!! :wohoo:


----------



## vaniilla

Any updates from Baby54?

Hope all the acorns are doing well as well as their mini acorns :flower:


----------



## anniepie

I keep checking in here for news from Babyb...


----------



## babynewbie

Ooooh i wonder if anything is happening yet! Update please babyb! (If you can of course ;))


----------



## MackMomma8

Me too! Waiting (not so) patiently...

Also, trgrl, I want to know if you tested this morning... well, I know you tested this morning, but where's our update? :dust: GL, girl!! :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Lol... I did test, but bfn... sooooo tired of seeing those! In all fairness I am still using ics... last month I used frers and felt so dumb after for wasting the money so this time I really want to wait until I'm really late before using a frer again. Anyhoo... today is CD30.. and my cyces are usually 28-30 days... with the odd one at 33 days just to keep me on my toes...


----------



## MackMomma8

:hugs: I hear ya. I spent so much on FRERs the last time that I told myself no more FRERs until I get a :bfp: on a IC. :hugs: You aren't out yet hunny, but I know how disappointing it is to see BFNs. :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Haha, oh you silly girls.. you know I'll rush here to update just as soon as there's some news! :flower:

No baby yet. Had a doctor's appointment yesterday, and I am 4cm/90%. My OB swears I won't make it through the weekend but I'm not holding my breath. lol. I am full term today though! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

so it could be any day now!!! congrats on reaching full term :dance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Eeekkkk Reagan could be here any day!! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Little acorn will be here anytime :happydance: so exciting babyb. So happy you got to full term :hug:


----------



## hakunamatata

:dance:


----------



## kitty2385

exciting!!!!!!! x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey girlies! 

I hope everone is well. Love to bump girls and ttc girls. 

:hugs: trgirl. We have very similiar cycles. I think I have a :bfn: coming my way, but we'll see. I test on Sunday. (Only because I can't convince dh to tell me where he hid my tests. I even promised sex, but no good. :haha:)


----------



## MackMomma8

mouse_chicky said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> I hope everone is well. Love to bump girls and ttc girls.
> 
> :hugs: trgirl. We have very similiar cycles. I think I have a :bfn: coming my way, but we'll see. I test on Sunday. (*Only because I can't convince dh to tell me where he hid my tests. I even promised sex, but no good.* :haha:)

:haha: DH doesn't even know I HAVE tests. I keep them hidden from him! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> Little acorn will be here anytime :happydance: so exciting babyb. So happy you got to full term :hug:

Cant wait until we have a full tree full of little acorns! :wohoo: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I just saw your avatar hakunamatata & had to think, did I miss you saying your DD was here! :haha::wacko: Who is the little 'un?


----------



## trgirl308

Mouse chicky & MM you girls are hilarious! DH knows I have tests, and he knows where I keep them, I just don't tell him quite how often I use them...

BabyB... sooo close! It could be any minute now... even as I write this post... :)


----------



## babynewbie

So happy that youve reached full term babyb! :happydance: I dont think it will be long at all, your at 4cm! It can go pretty quickly from there! 

Im going to guess that she will arrive on Monday :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Ekkkk how exciting babyb, can't wait to hear when Reagan is here :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Thanks, girls! :) I'm excited too.. but getting frustrated for sure! I know I definitely shouldn't complain, but I feel so crampy and yucky and I just wish it would finally progress into the real thing! Really hope my OB was right about sometime this week or weekend..but every day that passes where I just feel like poop but not poop enough for L&D I get more discouraged! lol. I'm also getting increasingly terrified of my water breaking at work. hahaha. Thank goodness my husband sits right next to me, right? :thumbup:

Keeping my FX for all you TTC acorns. Lots and lots of :dust:.. we want some more acorn babies! :)


----------



## trgirl308

Sooo... it's my turn!


----------



## babyb54

trgirl308 said:


> View attachment 364645
> 
> 
> Sooo... it's my turn!

YAYYYYYYY!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## babynewbie

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats hun!! So happy for you! Another acorn on the way YAYY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

huge congrats trgirl :happydance:

Just wondering...how many of us acorns are still TTC??


----------



## babyb54

anniepie said:


> huge congrats trgirl :happydance:
> 
> Just wondering...how many of us acorns are still TTC??

We definitely need an updated list, lol.


----------



## MackMomma8

CALLING ALL ACORNS!!

If you are still TTC, PM me. I'll make a new list! :)


----------



## MackMomma8

trgirl308 said:


> Sooo... it's my turn!

HOLY SH!T TRGIRL!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!! I'm tearing up at my desk at work right now, really... Congrats, sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## MackMomma8

MackMomma8 said:


> CALLING ALL ACORNS!!
> 
> If you are still TTC, PM me. I'll make a new list! :)

Obviously trgirl isn't on my list. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congratulations TR! So very happy for you! :happydance: FXd it's my turn next?! :bunny:


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 29th March 2012
[I have clearly too much free time on my hand so I looked up what the AA ladies are up to:haha: ] 

We have:
*
20 members TTC
6 WTT
14 pregnant members
4 Acorns born *


1. Jackx &#8211; Uknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT/TTC

3. Augie - :bfp: Third tri 

4. KellyC75 - :pink: Acorn is here!! 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - TTC

7. Hakunamatata - :bfp: Third tri :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; bfp: third tri

9. mouse_chicky - TTC

10. Pichi :bfp: First tri

11. Kellysays2u - WTT

12. MackMomma8 - TTC

13. Pixie23 - TTC

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC 

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Second Tri 

18. LovePurple - Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - TTC

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC 

21. Vaniila - TTC

22. Glowworm00 :bfp: third tri 

23. Music81 - TTC

24. BlueHadeda - TTC

25. Iwantitall &#8211; WTT

26. Puppymom - TTC

27. Babyb54 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - TTC

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: First tri

31. vitfawifetobe :bfp: Thrid tri

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :bfp: Third tri :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :bfp: Second tri :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; TTC

39. Sama86 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; TTC

43. Babymakestwo - TTC

44. MissRedknob :bfp: First Tri

45. Sweetpea - TTC

46. Laurgil :bfp: Third tri :blue:


haven't seen some of the members for agessss! I hope they pop by sometime :flower:


----------



## MackMomma8

That is AWESOME, V.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Agreed! Well done Van! :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

MackMomma8 said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo... it's my turn!
> 
> HOLY SH!T TRGIRL!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!! I'm tearing up at my desk at work right now, really... Congrats, sweetie!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I read this as 'tearing (i.e ripping) up my desk at work' and thought what on earth is MM up to :rofl::rofl: 


Big congrats TRGirl :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Congratulations TR! So very happy for you! :happydance: FXd it's my turn next?! :bunny:

FXd we'll be bump buddies! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hehehe! That's how I read it too! :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Yeah, I'm violent like that. :gun: :haha: My desk is a huge reception desk though... I think it would beat me before I beat it!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MackMomma8 said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations TR! So very happy for you! :happydance: FXd it's my turn next?! :bunny:
> 
> FXd we'll be bump buddies! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

That would be AWESOME! We could have pregnant Hook-A-Longs! :rofl:


----------



## kitty2385

congrats trgirl! thats brilliant news! :happydance:

and well done on the new list, looks excellent :)


----------



## anniepie

vaniilla said:


> Members Update as of 29th March 2012
> [I have clearly too much free time on my hand so I looked up what the AA ladies are up to:haha: ]
> 
> We have:
> *
> 20 members TTC
> 6 WTT
> 14 pregnant members
> 4 Acorns born *
> 
> 
> 1. Jackx  Uknown
> 
> 2. Shabutie  WTT/TTC
> 
> 3. Augie - :bfp: Third tri
> 
> 4. KellyC75 - :pink: Acorn is here!!
> 
> 5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT
> 
> 6. Elski - TTC
> 
> 7. Hakunamatata - :bfp: Third tri :pink:
> 
> 8. Mrs_T  bfp: third tri
> 
> 9. mouse_chicky - TTC
> 
> 10. Pichi :bfp: First tri
> 
> 11. Kellysays2u - WTT
> 
> 12. MackMomma8 - TTC
> 
> 13. Pixie23 - TTC
> 
> 14. LakensMommy11  Acorn is here! :pink:
> 
> 15. Skybluheaven - WTT
> 
> 16. CheerCoach  TTC
> 
> 17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Second Tri
> 
> 18. LovePurple - Acorn is here! :blue:
> 
> 9. Kitty2385 - TTC
> 
> 20. Anniepie  TTC
> 
> 21. Vaniila - TTC
> 
> 22. Glowworm00 :bfp: third tri
> 
> 23. Music81 - TTC
> 
> 24. BlueHadeda - TTC
> 
> 25. Iwantitall  WTT
> 
> 26. Puppymom - TTC
> 
> 27. Babyb54 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:
> 
> 28. Mrs. Gibbo - TTC
> 
> 29. Pipsqueek  Acon is here! :blue:
> 
> 30. trgirl308 - :bfp: First tri
> 
> 31. vitfawifetobe :bfp: Thrid tri
> 
> 32. xfairyhopesx - TTC
> 
> 33. MrsMcP - WTT
> 
> 34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC
> 
> 35. babyfromgod  :bfp: Third tri :blue:
> 
> 36. babynewbie  :bfp: Second tri :pink:
> 
> 37. baby.love - Uknown
> 
> 38. kintenda  TTC
> 
> 39. Sama86 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:
> 
> 40. vicki.mummy - unknown
> 
> 41. Sichimi - WTT
> 
> 42. Tyler85  TTC
> 
> 43. Babymakestwo - TTC
> 
> 44. MissRedknob :bfp: First Tri
> 
> 45. Sweetpea - TTC
> 
> 46. Laurgil :bfp: Third tri :blue:
> 
> 
> haven't seen some of the members for agessss! I hope they pop by sometime :flower:

Gosh good work V!! I got as far as looking back at the first page and giving up :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

just thought I'd link to a thread I just made https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/932267-2-free-mozart-babies-albums.html 

its 2 free Mozart albums for pregnancy and toddlers and I thought some of us in here might like it too :flower:


----------



## babyb54

Awesome job V! Thank you!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Great work vanilla! I think you forgot me though. : (


----------



## vaniilla

ttcbabyw1 said:


> Great work vanilla! I think you forgot me though. : (

Sorry hun :hugs: I just copy and pasted the list that's on the first page :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Members Re-Updated as of 31th March 2012
[I have clearly too much free time on my hand so I looked up what the AA ladies are up to:haha: ] 

We have:
*
20 members TTC
6 WTT
14 pregnant members
5 Acorns born *


1. Jackx &#8211; Uknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT/TTC

3. Augie - :bfp: Third tri 

4. KellyC75 - :pink: :baby: Acorn is here!! 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - TTC

7. Hakunamatata - :bfp: Third tri :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :bfp: third tri

9. mouse_chicky - TTC

10. Pichi :bfp: First tri

11. Kellysays2u - WTT

12. MackMomma8 - TTC

13. Pixie23 - TTC

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; Acorn is here! :pink: :baby:

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC 

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Second Tri 

18. LovePurple - Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - TTC

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC 

21. Vaniila - TTC

22. Glowworm00 :bfp: third tri 

23. Music81 - TTC

24. BlueHadeda - TTC

25. Iwantitall &#8211; WTT

26. Puppymom - TTC

27. Babyb54 - Acorn is here! :baby: :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - TTC

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue: :baby:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: First tri

31. vitfawifetobe :bfp: Thrid tri

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :bfp: Third tri :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :bfp: Second tri :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; TTC

39. Sama86 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; TTC

43. Babymakestwo - TTC

44. MissRedknob :bfp: First Tri

45. Sweetpea - TTC

46. Laurgil :bfp: Third tri :blue:

47. ttcbabyw1 :bfp: Second tri :blue:

48. Andielina - WTT 


haven't seen some of the members for agessss! I hope they pop by sometime :flower:

https://www.planetjune.com/blog/images/acorn1.jpg


----------



## hakunamatata

vaniilla said:


> Members Update as of 29th March 2012
> [I have clearly too much free time on my hand so I looked up what the AA ladies are up to:haha: ]
> 
> We have:
> *
> 20 members TTC
> 6 WTT
> 14 pregnant members
> 4 Acorns born *
> 
> 
> 1. Jackx  Uknown
> 
> 2. Shabutie  WTT/TTC
> 
> 3. Augie - :bfp: Third tri
> 
> 4. KellyC75 - :pink: Acorn is here!!
> 
> 5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT
> 
> 6. Elski - TTC
> 
> 7. Hakunamatata - :bfp: Third tri :pink:
> 
> 8. Mrs_T  bfp: third tri
> 
> 9. mouse_chicky - TTC
> 
> 10. Pichi :bfp: First tri
> 
> 11. Kellysays2u - WTT
> 
> 12. MackMomma8 - TTC
> 
> 13. Pixie23 - TTC
> 
> 14. LakensMommy11  Acorn is here! :pink:
> 
> 15. Skybluheaven - WTT
> 
> 16. CheerCoach  TTC
> 
> 17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Second Tri
> 
> 18. LovePurple - Acorn is here! :blue:
> 
> 9. Kitty2385 - TTC
> 
> 20. Anniepie  TTC
> 
> 21. Vaniila - TTC
> 
> 22. Glowworm00 :bfp: third tri
> 
> 23. Music81 - TTC
> 
> 24. BlueHadeda - TTC
> 
> 25. Iwantitall  WTT
> 
> 26. Puppymom - TTC
> 
> 27. Babyb54 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:
> 
> 28. Mrs. Gibbo - TTC
> 
> 29. Pipsqueek  Acon is here! :blue:
> 
> 30. trgirl308 - :bfp: First tri
> 
> 31. vitfawifetobe :bfp: Thrid tri
> 
> 32. xfairyhopesx - TTC
> 
> 33. MrsMcP - WTT
> 
> 34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC
> 
> 35. babyfromgod  :bfp: Third tri :blue:
> 
> 36. babynewbie  :bfp: Second tri :pink:
> 
> 37. baby.love - Uknown
> 
> 38. kintenda  TTC
> 
> 39. Sama86 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:
> 
> 40. vicki.mummy - unknown
> 
> 41. Sichimi - WTT
> 
> 42. Tyler85  TTC
> 
> 43. Babymakestwo - TTC
> 
> 44. MissRedknob :bfp: First Tri
> 
> 45. Sweetpea - TTC
> 
> 46. Laurgil :bfp: Third tri :blue:
> 
> 
> haven't seen some of the members for agessss! I hope they pop by sometime :flower:

Awesome!!! I've been wishing we could update this forever!


----------



## hakunamatata

How did I miss TRGIRL's BFP?????

Yay!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## MackMomma8

I love that the Acorns is still a group. Remember when we all started this and were voting on group names? :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks ladies!!!

Wow Vanilla... that list is so pretty with all the flashing :bfp:


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> View attachment 364645
> 
> 
> Sooo... it's my turn!

:dance: :bfp: :wohoo:

Many Congrats ~ :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Great job on the list Vannilla :thumbup: Looks great


----------



## KellyC75

MackMomma8 said:


> I love that the Acorns is still a group. Remember when we all started this and were voting on group names? :haha:

Yes, I remember :happydance: Its great isnt it

And im not going anywhere until we have a full to bursting tree :winkwink:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great Job Vanilla :thumbup:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

CONGRATULATIONS trgirl!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats trgirl!!! :happydance: :happydance: Ok, cycle buddy, send some baby dust my why so I can get mine on Sunday. :haha: I'm so happy for you! :hugs:

Babyb54, any day now! So exciting. 

I love the list, vanilla! Not too long now before AA turns 1!


----------



## Andielina

Love the list! I'm not on it, but I still feel a bit of a newbie, so I'm not bothered at all. :flower:

I love all the :bfp:'s!!!! And so excited that they are steadily streaming in!! What awesome, happy, and exciting times! It definitely makes the wait for my own bfp easier to handle. 

I love the Autumn Acorns! :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> Not too long now before AA turns 1!

:dance: Then we can have.....:cake: :wohoo:


----------



## kitty2385

ooh we are almost 1 thats cool :)


----------



## Mrs_T

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Copngrats trgirl! So happy for you!

Babyb - well done on reached 37 weeks! Bet you never thought you'd make it a while back! Fx for a nice healthy baby girl anytime soon x


----------



## trgirl308

Mouse_chicky I am sending you so much baby dust! I really hope it works for you this cycle! Thinking lots of positive thoughts!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck to everyone testing soon or waiting to O :hugs:

https://mob14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/raeofsunshine1227/blinkies/BabyDustEgg.gif?t=1241809488
https://mob124.photobucket.com/albums/p21/dannys_mom/babydust.gif?t=1241970921https://mob16.photobucket.com/albums/b32/jdmekme/Extra/baby_dust.gif?t=1241913307https://mobmg.photobucket.com/albums/v392/jete/blinkies/thBabydust3.gif?t=1241817170https://mob842.photobucket.com/albums/zz346/Ragen_Nelson/TTC/bfpdust.gif?t=1274257265


----------



## trgirl308

Lol! We can always count on Vanilla to have an image for every occasion. :)

Btw! I'm sure no one remembers this... but awhile back I mentionned that my nesting phase would likely result in me buying a new house... well when I told DH today... right away he said ok I'm gonna go look at houses. I'm the one who had to say.. nono we need to wait at least another year... but there are so many cute ones! We may actually end up buying one against my better financial judgement, but it would be so nice to have an actual nursery!


----------



## vaniilla

Hello I'm vaniilla and I'm addicted to blinkies :rofl:

Thats brilliant news! :dance: I'm super jealous! go for it go for it Trgirl :dance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! New House, New Baby.... Really happy for you! :dance:

Incidently, has anyone had a shadowy second line on an IC that has turned into a positive? I'm really impatient and now I'm wondering if I should use a FRER (which I don't really want to just in case there's nothing! :haha:)


----------



## anniepie

Gibbo- have you got a line then????? :test: :test: go get an FRER :test:


----------



## babynewbie

MrsGibbo YES!! This was the first test i did, was so faint i thought there was no way it could be.... 2 hours later i did a digi and it said pregnant!

So yes do a FRER!! And post pictures! I miss the POAS excitement :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







1.11.11.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttcbabyw1

I concur with babynewbie. I had a shadowy sort of line on IC's, but didn't trust them as I'd had problems with evaps. Then the next day I took a digi and clearblue + and they were both :bfp: 

:test:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's not as clear as yours Babynewbie, I wish! I think I'll have another go next time I need to go! :rofl:


----------



## trgirl308

The first test I took yesterday I thought I was going nuts seeing a line that wasn't there because it was so faint. And less than an hour later I had a nicer line on another ic and a really good one on a frer.. so I definitely say retest. :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Pee on a FRER Gibbo NOW!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I just used an IC again but it's still only squintable! I think I'll wait for tomorrow's FMU and use a FRER. I've tried taking pictures of the three tests I've done today but I can't focus on them properly :nope: I'm going to sit on my sofa, eat easter chocolate early :blush: and watch Body of Proof. Going out with friends tonight so will NOT think about tests...


----------



## babynewbie

Squintable still counts in my book! :lol: I love Body of Proof! Ethan and Curtis crack me up all the time :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yeah me too :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

Eeekkkk post a piccy, Gibbo, maybe I can tweak it for you!! A line is a line, miss, if there's color!!!


----------



## kitty2385

oooh mrsG exciting!!!! more POAS needed soon and pics obviously! lol

im having the WORST acid reflux and nausea right now, it started last night so i went to bed and now today its back, no matter what i do it wont go away! grrr! Plus my boobs are so sore! Trying not to read too much into this as im only 7dpo today... my 3 FRERs are calling me though, but im not even looking at them till monday at the EARLIEST!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

MM tweaked a pic for me in my journal so feel free to have a gander :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Trgirl, you sound like me a couple of years ago. Baby #1 on the way, and the house plans get moved up. :happydance: Good luck!

(Tapping foot waiting for Mrs. Gibbo's for-real announcement. :rofl:)

AFM, I'm pretty positive I'm out. :bfn: and cramps, but I'm cool. :coolio:


----------



## hakunamatata

Okay, if TR and Gibbo both get BFP's this week, I'm going to have a heart attack! What a week!! Going to check out your pic Gibbo!

I hope it's your month soon Mouse Chicky! Stupid witch! :witch:


----------



## trgirl308

Sorry Mouse Chicky, hope she stays away. I had bfns and cramps and I was sure I was out... till I wasn't! So you never know!

Off to check out Gibbo's journal now.... soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Really hope the :witch: stays away Mouse Chicky


----------



## babyb54

We're gunna have another acorn tonight!! :) Will update when I can after she's here!

Did Gibbo get a BFP, too?!? OMG what a fantastic week this has been!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG OMG OMG Good Luck babyb :hugs: :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Gl BabyB!!! We're all rooting for you! :)


----------



## Andielina

Go babyb!!! :flower: Can't wait to hear the stats! Such an exciting week!!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

vaniilla said:


> Good luck to everyone testing soon or waiting to O :hugs:
> 
> https://mob14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/raeofsunshine1227/blinkies/BabyDustEgg.gif?t=1241809488
> https://mob124.photobucket.com/albums/p21/dannys_mom/babydust.gif?t=1241970921https://mob16.photobucket.com/albums/b32/jdmekme/Extra/baby_dust.gif?t=1241913307https://mobmg.photobucket.com/albums/v392/jete/blinkies/thBabydust3.gif?t=1241817170https://mob842.photobucket.com/albums/zz346/Ragen_Nelson/TTC/bfpdust.gif?t=1274257265

:happydance:I love your blinkies :cloud9:


----------



## kitty2385

GOOD LUCK BABYB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Good luck babyb!! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

AHHH! :wohoo: Im so excited for you babyb! :happydance: Hope all goes well!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! :baby: :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck BabyB :dance: I hope you have a safe and as pain-free possible birth :hugs:

I hope its a sticky bfp for you mrs Gibbo :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

babyb54 said:


> We're gunna have another acorn tonight!! :) Will update when I can after she's here!
> 
> Did Gibbo get a BFP, too?!? OMG what a fantastic week this has been!!!

:dance: Amazing news ~ Good luck & Congrats :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

FX MrsG.....sticky :dust::winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Just saw pics of Babyb's LO on Facebook, she is the cutest!!!!!

Congratulations honey!!!


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Just saw pics of Babyb's LO on Facebook, she is the cutest!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations honey!!!


Aww ~ How lovely :baby::cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats BabyB! :flower::hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

hakunamatata said:


> Just saw pics of Babyb's LO on Facebook, she is the cutest!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations honey!!!

AWW Massive Congratulations babyb!! :happydance::wohoo: I want to see her! :cloud9:


----------



## MackMomma8

:cloud9: OMG babyb, she's absolutely heart-meltingly precious. Good job, girl. :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay! Congrats babyb54! This is awesome.


----------



## kitty2385

congrats BabyB! xxx


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Yay! Congrats babyb!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats babyb xx :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats BabyB!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## babyb54

Thanks so much y'all. :) I am so beyond in love with her!!

Labor was a piece of cake..never felt any bad contraction (epis are wonderful, lol). When it came to pushing, I had them turn my epi way down so that I'd feel when to push. That was a lot tougher, especially towards the end. Ended up pushing for 1.5 hours..which I know is pretty normal for FTMs..but I was hoping for better. ;) Whole labor process was about 11 hours. I did tear and I'm a bit sore, but I really can't complain. 

Anywho, the important parts. :) Reagan was born 17.5 inches long and 6lb1oz. Born at 3:10a on 3/31 (I think that's kinda neat). Healthy as can be, and a terrific nurser!!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/Photo%20Mar%2031%2C%203%2016%2034%20PM.jpg

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/Photo%20Mar%2031%2C%208%2032%2056%20AM.jpg

PS: I'm sorry if the images are huge, doing this from my phone!


----------



## vaniilla

thats brilliant news :hugs: glad to hear labour went well :flower:

I can't see the pics :(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Congrats! Good to hear things went as well as could be expected :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

So happy things went well! Congrats!!

I can't see the pics either...


----------



## babyb54

Aw, poop. Let me try again, lol.


----------



## babyb54

Should be fixed now (in original post)?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

She's perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## Miss Redknob

She is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## mouse_chicky

Such sweet pictures!


----------



## KellyC75

So adorable babyb :baby: Well done you :cloud9:


----------



## kitty2385

awwww shes adorable! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## babynewbie

Well done babyb! She is beautiful :cloud9: Enjoy your new little family :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats babyb!! She is gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

she is so adorable! :cloud9: big congrats again hun :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

Congratulations, Babyb!! She is gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Huge congrats Babyb- Reagan is abolutely perfect :cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

Thanks all. :) We're home.. healthy and happy! I still can't get over how :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: I feel every time I look at her!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats! So glad everyone is home and healthy. 

I am still enjoying peeing on things and seeing positives. :)


----------



## MackMomma8

:haha: trgirl. It's fun, huh?


----------



## babyb54

:haha: Love that tr!! I remember I peed on sticks even like 45 dpo..hahaha!! Soooo happy for you. :)


----------



## trgirl308

I did it mostly because I had been using ics and they didn't seem to be getting any darker, so today I used another ic just to make sure then used 2 digis... DH comes in the bathroom after and says 'are we done peeing on sticks now?' so... yea.. I won't be allowed to purchase any more... but that's ok! I am very satisfied with today's batch. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

:haha: I also POAS periodically until I got my first ultrasound just to be sure it was all real!

Now the squirmy squirms are just as great as seeing a second line. 

Babyb - glad to hear you and baby are doing well! :baby:


----------



## Mrs_T

Congrats babyb - she's gorgeous!


----------



## kitty2385

soo im back home from honeymoon now, back to reality again! had a great time though :) Im due for witchy today but no sign, did a test and got a VERY faint 2nd line, so fingers crossed that it will get darker!!! oh and i know its only 4.45am but my brain is messed up with all this travelling through time zones! x


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> soo im back home from honeymoon now, back to reality again! had a great time though :) Im due for witchy today but no sign, did a test and got a VERY faint 2nd line, so fingers crossed that it will get darker!!! oh and i know its only 4.45am but my brain is messed up with all this travelling through time zones! x

:dust: Hoping for a :bfp: for you :dust: Glad you had a great time


----------



## anniepie

fxd kitty! :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you get a nice strong :bfp: kitty :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Hope it gets darker kitty!! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope its a darker bfp for you next time you test kitty :dust::dust:


----------



## Shabutie

Babyb. I am in tears. Probably not what you want to hear right now, but reading your post about baby Reagan being born set me off. She arrived into this world on the same day my dad passed away. Just nice to know as one life ends, another has begun. Congratulations.

Sorry I have been absent girls, as you now know, my dad passed away on 31st. We knew it was comming, but still hurts.

Congratulations on the new arrivals and :BFP: :happydance:
Vaniilla, good job on the update, I always wished SBH would return and update :haha:
I am still WTT/TTC. Paul is on the train as we speak coming home, so for the next 2 months I am TTC :)

Even though im not in here as much or follw journals (im rubbish at that) I still think of you all. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

really happy that your dh is back Shabutie :dust: I really hope you get a bfp this cycle! :dust::flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Big hugs shabutie :hugs: Fingers crossed for these 2 months! :dust:


----------



## kitty2385

so sorry shabutie, thinking of you xx :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Shabutie, glad your DH is coming back, fx you catch soon!! :dust:

FX Kitty that the line gets stronger. :dust:


----------



## Andielina

Lots of well wishes and prayers your way, Shabutie! :hugs: That is so very hard. I hope your husband coming home brings fresh joy and you get a big beautiful :bfp: in the near future!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay for 
a) Honeymoon baby! FXd Kitty!
b) Hubby being home Shabutie, sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:

As you all probably know by now, it wasn't my cycle but this cycle, I am going to wrestle my fertility into submission and I WILL GET PREGNANT! 2013 baby, you will be mine! (plus I better buy some more FRERs!) :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Shabutie - so sorry about your dad :hugs:

Gibbo - stupid :witch: - :dust: for next month!

Here's a quick cross post from my journal because I'm so excited:

Fabulous news! I got the okay from the nurse to drop down to testing twice a day because my numbers are so good :yipee: :dance: :happydance: She said my numbers are great, and with these numbers I don't need to be concerned about birthing a quarterback football player or even worse, worry about placental aging which can increase the chance of stillbirth, or the other risk which is a delay in pulmonary development. It was definitely good to hear that, and there is a chance that at some point I might go down to testing once a day.

In other news, someone bought the glider rocker from our baby registry! So for the next 10 weeks I'm going to cradle the dog and glide.


----------



## hakunamatata

translation - football here = American football not soccer :haha:


----------



## kitty2385

well im pretty sure i have my :bfp: and at 12dpo :D so happy! Being very cautious though this time, last time broke my heart, so not telling anyone but OH and I are still thrilled! :cloud9: :cloud9: heres hoping it keeps getting darker :thumbup: xxx
 



Attached Files:







tweak2.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KellyC75

So sorry to hear of your Dads passing Shabutie :hugs: I lost my Dad suddenly 8 months ago ~ Its so so hard :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

kitty2385 said:


> well im pretty sure i have my :bfp: and at 12dpo :D so happy! Being very cautious though this time, last time broke my heart, so not telling anyone but OH and I are still thrilled! :cloud9: :cloud9: heres hoping it keeps getting darker :thumbup: xxx

:wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

That is definitely jumping off the page! Congrats Kitty! :happydance:


----------



## Andielina

Congrats kitty!!!! :happydance: So exciting!!!! I'm praying for a sticky little one for you both. :flower:

I have a strange question... I'm currently finishing up my second week of my pills; so the end of next week would be the beginning of af. When I went the bathroom just a few minutes ago (tmi alert) I had some pink and a little red mixed with everything else. :shock:

Last week I missed two pills in a row around the same time I thought I saw some ewcm (not sure if that could be happening on pills, but maybe my hormones are working right?).

So my question: Could this be implantation bleeding or could I just have knocked my cycle waaaaaay off? :shrug: I've messed up my pills before and haven't had anything like this before! But I know there's a first time for everything I guess.

Help? :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Kitty!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

Not sure Andie


----------



## mouse_chicky

Really sorry about your dad Shabutie. :hugs:

I hope this month is your month for :bfp:. You're probably ecstatic to be with your dh.


Congrats kitty! I'm very happy for you. :happydance:

Andielina, I'm not sure, but I hope your body's not playing tricks on you.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Kitty! fx for a sticky bean!

Andie, I dunno.. could be either.. but definitley possible that the missed pills messed with your cycle. Do you know whereabouts you are in your cycle?


----------



## babynewbie

Congrats Kitty! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on your bfp Kitty! :dance: it's been a fertile month so far! lets hope it keeps up for the other ladies testing this month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vaniilla

https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo25/leatherbearcpl/MSN%20Smileys/Animated%20Gifs/acorn.gif_Members Update as of 5th of April 2012_https://i358.photobucket.com/albums/oo25/leatherbearcpl/MSN%20Smileys/Animated%20Gifs/acorn.gif


We have:
*
https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd310/dudeitsxjulia/tiny20star.gif19 members TTC 

https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd310/dudeitsxjulia/tiny20star.gif6 members WTT

https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd310/dudeitsxjulia/tiny20star.gif14 pregnant members

https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd310/dudeitsxjulia/tiny20star.gif5 Acorns born *


1. Jackx &#8211; Uknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT/TTC

3. Augie - :bfp: Third tri 

4. KellyC75 - :pink: :baby: Acorn is here!! 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - TTC

7. Hakunamatata - :bfp: Third tri :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; bfp: third tri

9. mouse_chicky - TTC

10. Pichi :bfp: First tri

11. Kellysays2u - WTT

12. MackMomma8 - TTC

13. Pixie23 - TTC

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211;:baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC 

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Second Tri 

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: First tri

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC 

21. Vaniila - TTC

22. Glowworm00 :bfp: third tri 

23. Music81 - TTC

24. BlueHadeda - TTC

25. Iwantitall &#8211; WTT

26. Puppymom - TTC

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - TTC

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; :baby: Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: First tri

31. vitfawifetobe :bfp: Thrid tri

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :bfp: Third tri :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :bfp: Second tri :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; TTC

39. Sama86 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

*41. Sichimi - WTT*

42. Tyler85 &#8211; TTC

MediumTurquoise

44. MissRedknob :bfp: First Tri

45. Sweetpea - TTC

46. Laurgil :bfp: Third tri :blue:

47. Andielina - WTT


If anyone knows any updates just let me know and I'll add it to the list :flower:
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3013/2918756829_426f266884.jpg​


----------



## babynewbie

Awesome vaniilla, except Babyb54's baby is here! :thumbup:


----------



## kitty2385

Decided on the off chance to do a digi, it says PREGNANT!! First time a digi ever said that to me so im ecstatic! :cloud9: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vaniilla

:dance: congrats Kitty! I love looking at digis :cloud9:


----------



## Andielina

Congrats, Kitty!!! There's no denying a digi!!! :flower:

Afm, there hasn't been anything since. :shrug: I got to thinking and I got put on antibiotics for a week about 3 weeks ago. It was af time while I was on them so I didn't think they would affect this batch of pills; maybe I was wrong? 

According to the ewcm and O pain I had (Dr says that's probably what it is, even though I thought you didn't ovulate on pills? Confusing!) today I would be 6 dpo. I would probably be fine just thinking it's my lack of remembrance to take the pills had it not been for me remembering I took those antibiotics. :dohh:

Guess I'm just going to have to wait it out! :coffee: Maybe my one precious FRER I've had stored away will get used this cycle. :winkwink:

Thanks for all the help ladies! And thank you vanilla for putting me on the list! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Andielina said:


> Afm, there hasn't been anything since. :shrug: I got to thinking and I got put on antibiotics for a week about 3 weeks ago. It was af time while I was on them so I didn't think they would affect this batch of pills; maybe I was wrong?


My Sister fell pregnant on the pill after taking antibiotics :winkwink:

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

Congrats, Kitty!! It's awesome seeing the word "pregnant" on a digi. :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats kitty!! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry to hear about your dad Shabutie, big :hugs: to you and your family. So glad to hear DH is home and sending you lots of :dust: for the next 2 months.

:dance: Congrats Kitty!! :dance:

Great job on the updated list V! :thumbup:


----------



## Andielina

I've started a journal! Instead of filling up these pages with my crazy questions, I've started a WTT journal for all my ramblings. Link is in my signature. Stalkers welcome. :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Congrats Kitty! :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

Shabutie - So so so very sorry for your loss, hun. :( :hugs:

Kitty - Congrats!!! So exciting!


----------



## vaniilla

Babyb54.... I can't believe she's a week old already!!! :flower:


----------



## babyb54

Me neither!! Time is flying by already! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Happy easter to all the Autumn Acorns :flower: 

https://www.desiglitters.com/wp-content/uploads/6229/6229.gif

https://comments16.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/ccdd34469.gif


----------



## KellyC75

*Happy Easter to all *


----------



## kitty2385

https://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/641600-bigthumbnail.jpg


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi girls! Happy Easter!

Congrats on the digi :bfp: Kitty!

Thought I'd share my nursery piccies with you! Hope you like them!


https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3846.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3849.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3851.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3852.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3855.jpg

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/IMG_3856.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

Mrs T the room looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Andielina

LOVE the nursery, Mrs T!!! It's beautiful! 

Happy Easter, everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Lovely nursery Mrs T :) I love classic winnie the pooh :)


----------



## kitty2385

aw i love your nursery! Showed DH and he said we need a bigger house lol. :) Do you know what your having Mrs T?


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Beautiful nursery Mrs T!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So sweet! Loving the Winnie the Pooh! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Love the nursery! So cute!


----------



## vaniilla

That nursery is so lovely Mrs_T :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Cute nursery!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

The nursery is gorgeous!! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely nursery mrsT ~ :cloud9:

Just one thing I will point out (tell me to mind my business if you want)! You arent supposed to have the cot next to the radiator, risk of overheating :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Pretty nursery set, Mrs. T! 


Happy Easter to all!!!


----------



## Mrs_T

kitty2385 said:


> aw i love your nursery! Showed DH and he said we need a bigger house lol. :) Do you know what your having Mrs T?

No...we're team yellow! I'm so excited about baby's arrival now, mainly so I can find out if it is a he or she!

I've always had a girl feeling, but am often wrong with such things so can't wait to find out!


----------



## Mrs_T

KellyC75 said:


> Lovely nursery mrsT ~ :cloud9:
> 
> Just one thing I will point out (tell me to mind my business if you want)! You arent supposed to have the cot next to the radiator, risk of overheating :flower:

Yeah, thanks hun, I've heard this but it was either in front of radiator or window, which you're not meant to do either! It's annoying cos of where the built in wardrobe is and where the door is. We've pulled it away from the wall and as baby will have to sleep with feet to the end of the cot, it should be ok. Also figured we can time our heating to come on during the day, when baby won't be sleeping in the nursery.


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs_T said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely nursery mrsT ~ :cloud9:
> 
> Just one thing I will point out (tell me to mind my business if you want)! You arent supposed to have the cot next to the radiator, risk of overheating :flower:
> 
> Yeah, thanks hun, I've heard this but it was either in front of radiator or window, which you're not meant to do either! It's annoying cos of where the built in wardrobe is and where the door is. We've pulled it away from the wall and as baby will have to sleep with feet to the end of the cot, it should be ok. Also figured we can time our heating to come on during the day, when baby won't be sleeping in the nursery.Click to expand...

Just glad you already knew :thumbup: 

Your nursery is truly lovely :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/04/10/2bf6eedba3c83f1c911f4222cbde4c6a.gif

Those of us still waiting to test this month and those still with a chance for a 2012 baby I wish you lots and lots of luck in getting sticky bfps soon :hugs::flower:

for the rest of us now ttc a 2013 baby yaaaaaaaaaaay :dance: I'm really exited! :) for us anything after December is perfect as that's when dh's big bonuses at work come through.

Hope all of the AA ladies are doing well :flower:

​


----------



## MackMomma8

Awww, thanks, V!! Here's some stick baby dust for 2013 babies!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## KellyC75

:happydance: Yey to 2013 babies :dust:


----------



## Mrs_T

KellyC75 said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely nursery mrsT ~ :cloud9:
> 
> Just one thing I will point out (tell me to mind my business if you want)! You arent supposed to have the cot next to the radiator, risk of overheating :flower:
> 
> Yeah, thanks hun, I've heard this but it was either in front of radiator or window, which you're not meant to do either! It's annoying cos of where the built in wardrobe is and where the door is. We've pulled it away from the wall and as baby will have to sleep with feet to the end of the cot, it should be ok. Also figured we can time our heating to come on during the day, when baby won't be sleeping in the nursery.Click to expand...
> 
> Just glad you already knew :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Your nursery is truly lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Hows ur little :baby: girl doing?


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs_T said:


> Thanks hun! Hows ur little :baby: girl doing?

Shes doing good thanks, a touch of colic, which is hard, but thankfully she only wakes 2 times a night now :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Kelly I think your ticker must be wrong, she can't be a month and a half old already!! That's gone so quick! :)


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Kelly I think your ticker must be wrong, she can't be a month and a half old already!! That's gone so quick! :)

Aww ~ thankyou, yes she is growing fast! :baby:


----------



## MackMomma8

Ladies, I'm out for 2012. :cry: So, I started a 2013 baby group:

All Aboard the 2013 Baby Train!!

I definitely want to see some AA faces in there. Let's get our 2013 babies together!! :flower:


----------



## babyb54

MM I LOVE your ecards avatar! LOL! I just posted to my FB cause it's too true not to share!


----------



## babyb54

Btw, my new favorite photo of DD.. in her daddy's hat, hehe.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/hat.jpg


----------



## MackMomma8

OMG babyb, she's too effing cute for words. :cloud9: How are you doing, love? How's being a new mom going so far?


----------



## hakunamatata

Cute!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

So adorable! She makes me extra broody! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

So cute babyb :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Babyb, she is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

Awwww adorable babyb! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I just had a AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! moment :haha: Good thing I'm home alone, DH would think I'm having a spasm or something! :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

she's super cute :cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

Haha, thanks girls! :) I think she's pretty darn cute, myself..but I may be biased. ;)

@MM: I'm doing great. I love being a mom more than I ever thought I could! I just can't believe she's already 2 weeks old!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hugs: Autumn Acorns!


----------



## hakunamatata

:friends:


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## kitty2385

:juggle:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:hug: Miss Redknob


----------



## KellyC75

Have I missed anything? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs_T

:wave: Hi girlies, hope everyone's well!

I'm on the countdown to maternity leave now - 10 more days at work, cannot wait to finish!


----------



## babynewbie

Yay for maternity leave! :D Cant believe you have 32 days left wow! :D


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Seems like only yesterday you told us all about your :bfp: :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay for maternity leave. :happydance: Enjoy it. Next time I hope to take off a couple weeks prior. With Kara I went to school the day I was induced. If only I had known how vital rest was. :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs_T said:


> :wave: Hi girlies, hope everyone's well!
> 
> I'm on the countdown to maternity leave now - 10 more days at work, cannot wait to finish!

:happydance: Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

Hi Acorns :hi:

How is everyone?

I'm now happy to say that I'm a very very happily married woman- we had a perfect day just over a week ago, and had a week relaxing together, enjoying married life- on on honeymoon in a month's time. Full steam ahead, once again on the TTC front now...

Mrs T - can't believe you're about to head off on mat leave- didn't you just get your BFP?? :haha:

And Babyb...your DD is just too beautiful!

Hope everyone is well...


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats 'Mrs'anniepie :wedding: :cloud9: Hope you had a lovely day

I see you have a great honeymoon to look forward to :coolio:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Annie! Lots of baby dust now!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Come on anniepie---how about a honeymoon baby! Congrats and good luck this month!


----------



## hakunamatata

Go make babies Annie!! :sex:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> Go make babies Annie!! :sex:

:thumbup:


----------



## MackMomma8

babyb54 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Go make babies Annie!! :sex:
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

:bunny:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations Annipie! :dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs_T

anniepie said:


> Hi Acorns :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I'm now happy to say that I'm a very very happily married woman- we had a perfect day just over a week ago, and had a week relaxing together, enjoying married life- on on honeymoon in a month's time. Full steam ahead, once again on the TTC front now...
> 
> Mrs T - can't believe you're about to head off on mat leave- didn't you just get your BFP?? :haha:
> 
> And Babyb...your DD is just too beautiful!
> 
> Hope everyone is well...


I know! I can't believe it either!

Congrats on your wedding, glad your day was perfect! Mauritius will be absolutely amazing for a honeymoon! We very nearly went there on our honeymoon - went to the maldives instead and it was GORGEOUS! I hear they are quite similar so sure yours will be amazing too!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Finally getting somewhere: positive opk! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

mouse_chicky said:


> Finally getting somewhere: positive opk! :thumbup:

:sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

hakunamatata said:


> mouse_chicky said:
> 
> 
> Finally getting somewhere: positive opk! :thumbup:
> 
> :sex: :sex: :sex:Click to expand...

^^WSS^^ :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so friggin excited for you Gibbo!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Me too! I've told my sister but no one else yet. Already had a Doctors appointment for tomorrow anyway but definitely going to bring this up! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Not even Mr. G?? When you telling him??


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Oh he knows, he was there when I came out the bathroom! He could even see the line! :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Woot Woot!


----------



## babyb54

WOOHOO Mrs Gibbo!! So excited!!!


----------



## KellyC75

:yipee: Mr&Mrs Gibbo ~ Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> Finally getting somewhere: positive opk! :thumbup:

:yipee: Good luck :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_T

:happydance: Mrs Gibbo!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Bump :)


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hey everyone! How's y'all doin?! I feel nauseous pretty much all the time :cry: and I'm sick of this taste in my mouth :( I did another Clearblue a few days ago and I've jumped from 1-2 to 3+! in a week! I'd love to know my hcg level cos it must be well over 2000 by now :happydance: I can't have my booking appointment with the midwife until I'm 6/7 weeks :( so I'm really impatiently waiting :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Mrs Gibbo, the first weeks are hard :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Gibbo someone posted on another thread the exact levels. But basically to get the 3+ you would be at 2000 or higher. :)


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone! Guess what...I'm officially on maternity leave as of yesterday! And even more exciting, to mark the occasion my mucus plug has decided to start coming away!!! :yipee: 

Saw the midwife today and she did say it could still be weeks before I actually go into labour, but is nice to know everything is heading in the right direction!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! Things are moving along nicely! :happydance:


----------



## MackMomma8

WOW, Mrs_T, you are so close!! glad to hear things are moving along nicely.


----------



## babynewbie

Yay Mrs T! :happydance: I hope LO doesnt keep you waiting too long! Cant wait to find out what flavour it is! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!! Can't wait for more updates Mrs. T!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Mrs T, can't wait to see our next little acorn!


----------



## KellyC75

Enjoy your maternity leave MrsT ~ :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh my gosh! I didn't realize it was so close! Good luck, Mrs. T!


----------



## anniepie

YAY Mrs T!! How exciting!! Not long now :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

How exciting Mrs T! Congrats!


----------



## Miss Redknob

How exciting Mrs T :dance:

Hope everyone is well, sorry I have been MIA have been so busy with work and swimming. I have lost 3kgs so far so only 9 to go. I have been advised by my OB to see an Allergist before our IVF appointment. We are seeing the allergist on the 29th May, IVF on the 31st May and follow up with the OB on the 5th June.

Will start an IVF Journal after we see the Dr :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So lovely to have you back K :hugs: how was the wedding?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Mrs Gibbo :hugs: The wedding was beautiful :)


----------



## babyb54

Happy Mothers' Day to everyone with LOs!!! Hope everyone is being spoiled today! :)


----------



## babynewbie

Oh my gosh Reagan is over a month old already! How are you getting on babyb? Having a lovely first mothers day I hope :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

I second that. Happy mother's day! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Happy Mothers Day :flower:

We had Mothers Day here too yesterday! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy mothers day to the US & Aussie mummies :flower:


----------



## babyb54

@babynewbie - I can't believe she's 6 weeks already, either! We're doing great.. just sniffles every so often that she's getting too big. :winkwink: hehe. Had a great first mother's day.. DH let me sleep in and took care of baby most of the day, and then surprised me with this:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31391/babyb/necklace.jpg

That main stone is aquamarine for Reagan's birthstone. :) Love it!

And look at you! 31 weeks already! Amazing how fast time flies! We're going to have all sorts of little acorns running around soon! How are you doing?!


----------



## babynewbie

Aww wow that necklace is gorgeous! :) I'm doing ok thanks, its really sneaking up on me now and flying by! Starting to sink in that it won't be too long until I have *two* children! Eeeek! Scary but exciting :)


----------



## hakunamatata

OOOOOH I love that necklace. I want something like that!


----------



## babyb54

Ahhh HK!! You're nearly full term!!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup I'm pretty much ready to pop!

I'm looking at jewelry online now :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

that necklace is so lovely :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

thought we were due an update! :thumbup:

Members Update as of 15th of May 2012

with so many members in third tri a few Acorns will be born in the next 2 - 4 weeks :flower:

We have:
*
16 members TTC
9 WTT
10 pregnant members
8 Acorns born *


1. Jackx &#8211; Uknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT/TTC :dust:

3. Augie -:bfp: Third tri 

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - TTC :dust:

7. Hakunamatata - :bfp: Third tri :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :bfp: third tri

9. mouse_chicky - TTC :dust:

10. Pichi :bfp: Second tri

11. Kellysays2u - WTT

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - TTC :dust:

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Second Tri 

18. LovePurple - Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: First tri

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC :dust:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - TTC :dust:

24. BlueHadeda - TTC :dust:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; WTT

26. Puppymom - TTC :dust:

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: First tri 

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: First tri

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :bfp: Third tri :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :bfp: Third tri :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; TTC :dust:

39. Sama86 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; TTC :dust:

43. Babymakestwo - TTC :dust:

44. MissRedknob :WTT 

45. Sweetpea - TTC :dust:

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - WTT


----------



## trgirl308

That is a great necklace BabyB... very nice DH you've got there.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks for the update Van! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Being a bad girl and cross-posting from my journal:

So I spoke just a *little* bit too soon. Let me start off by saying that the baby is fine - she's moving regularly and heartbeat is 164. However, she's actually small for this far along in the pregnancy (18th percentile), and her fluids are low. She's also breech, even though she had been head down as of a few weeks ago. Being breech in and of itself wouldn't be too big an issue as I could go to an appointment in which they'd hook me up to an external monitor and they'd do their poking and prodding to get her in the right position. But being that her fluid is low, they can't do that. Apparently if there's not enough fluid, it creates too much friction and they can't risk trying to flip her around.

So what does this all mean? First it means that I go back to the doctor's tomorrow. A doctor, not a midwife. I'm not exactly sure what they'll be doing tomorrow, but there are a couple of possible outcomes. If she remains breech and fluids are so low that they can't turn her around, they will schedule a c section around week 37 or 38. If she flips, I might still have a regular birth. I also have to increase my water consumption. I drink 1 liter a day now as it is, but I'm increasing that now to at least 1.5 liters. I've also been advised to stay out of work until Monday (definitely not sad about that at all.) 

It's really a day-by-day thing right now. I really just have to go with the flow. She may or may not be here early. I may or may not need a c section. It's all completely up in the air.

Why is this happening? Even though my numbers have been fine, low fluid and small size can be a result of the GD. But the midwife (I saw Warm & Fuzzy today, yay!) said that I did absolutely nothing wrong, that I've been doing everything right, and to not blame myself.


----------



## babyb54

Aw, definitely don't blame yourself HK! The good news is that you are SO far along (just a few days until she's term!).. Ariana will be just fine, though your delivery might not be as you'd planned. I think you're in a great mind about it - just go with the flow, and trust that your doctor and midwife know and will do what's best for your little girl. Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping that your fluid levels go back up and that she flips! But if not, I'm looking forward to seeing photos of that beautiful little girl just a little bit early! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## babyb54

@trgirl - Thank you! And yes, I've got a good one! Love him. : )


----------



## babynewbie

Happy 1st Birthday Acorns! This thread was made 1 year ago today! :cake:


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy birthday acorns!!

Naughty cross-post:

Update:

Appointment seemed to go well today. Doc had a quick peek inside, and water has not broken yet and I'm not dilated; everything is intact. Baby's size is currently on par with what would be typical for 33 weeks instead of 36, but 18th percentile isn't truly alarming; he said that he would be much more alarmed if she were lower than 10th percentile. Baby's head is normal size, but body is ever so slightly smaller. The asymmetry is nothing to worry about and is measurable by mere centimeters, and it is temporary. She will eventually be perfectly proportional. 

I go back on Friday for another ultrasound to test fluid levels. Doc said that baby's squirminess is the best indicator that she's doing great. He does not expect though that at this point that she will flip, even if I tried the non-scientifically proven cold compresses, loud music, etc. There just simply isn't enough fluid, and she would have already flipped by now. There is a slight chance she could still flip, but the doc seems pretty sure I'm having a c-section. It's just a matter of when; it'll be anytime between now and the next few weeks. Basically our bags are packed just in case Friday is the day. If fluid levels have decreased significantly, I get the c-section. If fluid levels are the same, we are waiting. My fluids will be monitored at least once a week, and growth will be checked in two weeks. They will compare fluid levels and determine when is the best time to schedule the c-section. We are probably looking at 39 weeks max (June 3rd).

Interesting fact is that placental aging is only a result in GD when the mom is on insulin. The fact that my placenta is not functioning optimally seems to be completely independent of that because I'm not on any medication for the GD.

Anyway... deep down, I always knew I was too posh to push :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hope everything goes okay, HM. :hugs: You'll have your healthy, beautiful girl very soon. I liked that "too posh to push" thing. :haha: I guess I was too.

Awesome update on the list vanilla. :thumbup:

Happy birthday Autumn Acorns!:cake:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Haven't been on in a while as I've been crazy busy with graduation and packing for the Bahamas. I've went back a few pages to catch up but I'm sorry I'm sure I've missed quite a bit. Happy 1 year to us all!!!
:dust: for everyone trying!!!

HM keep us updated! How exciting that you are so close!!! Sorry for the possible change of delivery but I have faith your doctor and MW know what they're doing when it comes to Ariana's safety! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh Bahamas!! Have fun! And congrats on graduating!


----------



## Mrs_T

I'm very pleased to announce the birth of my baby girl, Lily May Thompson! She was born on Wednesday 16th May (38 + 6) at 15:37, weighing 7lb14oz!

This is her at the hospital the morning after delivery:

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/lily-may-thompson.jpg

I'm going to write a full birth story to post in the 'Birth Announcements and Stories' section after this post if anyone's interested!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Fantastic! Congratulations Mrs T! She's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_T

Here's the link to my birth story...warning though, I was only going to write a little passage but it seemed to turn into an essay!!!


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ink-lily-may-born-16-5-12-a.html#post18156433


----------



## babynewbie

Ahhhh Congratulations Mrs T!!! :yipee: :wohoo: Shes gorgeous well done! :D


----------



## babyb54

Soooo beautiful Mrs_T!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay! Beautiful baby and very pretty name! Your your yellow bump turmed pink. :flower:


----------



## kitty2385

congratulations mrs t :D:D:D


----------



## vaniilla

congrats!!!! she's very cute :cloud9::flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats MrsT :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Miss Redknob

She is gorgeous MrsT :wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Mrs T!!!!! She is adorable!


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Congrats!!! She is just gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs_T

Thanks girls! I'm loving being a mum! Am finding breast feeding very challenging though... Lily was tongue tied so wasn't able to latch on properly meaning my nipples have gotten VERY sore and have blood blisters on them! Today she had her Tongue tie snipped and we are now both trying to learn how to get a proper latch! Really want to breast feed so persevering through the pain but is one of the most challenging things I've ever had to do!


----------



## babynewbie

I hope it gets easier and you can carry on with it! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope that now the tongue tie is fixed she'll be latching on better and the pain should go soon :hugs: its brilliant that your persevering, hang in there hun the worst part is done :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

I had my scan today, fluid holding steady at 7 cm, next scan is on Friday, and next week on Tuesday and Friday. If fluid stays the same, I will be having a c-section sometime the week of June 4th. They are calling me to book either today or tomorrow. If fluid levels drop significantly, then they'll bump up the c-section. Excited either way that the end is in sight!


----------



## babyb54

VERY in sight, HK! Sooo close to meeting your little girl! :)

Mrs_T - so sorry you're having such a rough go. I hope it's all uphill from here now that the tongue tie is fixed. Good on you for trying to push through.. I'm sure once you're healed and you both have learned how to do it properly, it'll all have been worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_T

Thanks for your encouragement girls...it means a lot! Had a good day at the BFing today and our first day yet with not 1 visitor was bliss. Just get to this time of day and start to feel anxious about the night - the pain seems so much worse when your tired at 3 in the morning!!! 

HK - very exciting that you'll have your little girl in your arms soon! Look forward to hearing the date for your c-section - your baby's birthday :happydance:

Babyb - how's ur little one doing?


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad you had a good BF day!

I have an official c-section date! June 5th! I got the paperwork in the mail this afternoon.


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Glad you had a good BF day!
> 
> I have an official c-section date! June 5th! I got the paperwork in the mail this afternoon.

Yey! :happydance:

What a lovely date too, my Son was born on the 2nd June :winkwink: Right in the middle of the year, perfect!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T: Reagan is doing great, thanks for asking. :) I can't believe she's 2 months old next week! But she's starting to get a little more "fun" - she tracks things, is keen on you when you're talking to her, she's starting to smile.. it's awesome to see all the changes! :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Beautiful Mrs_T congratulations!!! 
HK so soon!!! I bet you are ready!!!

AFM- Bahamas vacation was amazing. We loved it! We were very ready to come home though. We spent 23 hours in the airports and on the planes home due to an 11 hr layover. It made for a very long trip home. I came home to find a job offer as well. The hospital that is less than 5 minutes from my house offered me the job I wanted and I start June 4th. I'm very nervous and excited about it. My first nursing job... exciting and frightening at the same time.

Hope all is well with everyone else and :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

That's fab news about the job! Glad you had a good trip! :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

That's awesome news well done babymaybe! Yourll do great :D


----------



## trgirl308

Mrs_T I love your new avatar! sooo cute!

I had an NT scan this morning, it was so nice to see the baby and everything looks like it is going well, healthy and everything is shaped right. 

And.. the technician was able to tell us at 80% that it is a boy... so she sounded pretty sure! :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so excited for you!! :yipee:


----------



## babynewbie

Aww yay trgirl! :D Your avatar picture is amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oooh, baby talk. Fun. :cloud9:

Almost there, hk. Good luck with your c-section.

Yay for a :blue: trgirl!

I can't believe these baby acorns are growin so fast. :)

Congrats on your new job babymaybe. How exciting.


----------



## Mrs_T

HK - hope all goes well for you tomorrow! Am so excited for you!

BabyMaybe - hope your first day is going well!

Trgirl - :blue: ! How exciting!

Everyone else - :wave:


----------



## KellyC75

Thinking of you HK ~ Good luck for tommorow :baby::cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks guys! I'm so excited. :dance:


----------



## ttcbabyw1

Tomorrow is the day!! So excited for you and can't wait to see photos of your little girl! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

Oh my god, I totally forgot about this thread and must have unsubscribed!! How is everyone? X


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:wave: Pichi

I'm trying to catch up on things. I've started orientation for my new job as a nurse! I've been so busy with orientation and studying for boards I haven't hardly had time to breathe. 

Hope all is well with everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## MackMomma8

This thread is full of crickets!! :haha: pichi, how are you dear? How's the pregnancy going?

BabyMaybe, I have been thinking about spamming your journal but figured you were busy with your new job and boads. Still super proud of you for graduating!! I'm actually thinking about an LPN program after we get our LO. :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Hope all the acorn babies are doing well :baby:

Lots of dust and love to those TTC :dust:

:kiss:


----------



## vaniilla

its been a busy month so I thought we were due another update :D

Members Update as of 12th of June 2012

with so many members in third tri a few Acorns will be born in the next 2 - 4 weeks :flower:

We have:
*
16 members TTC
9 WTT
7 pregnant members
12 Acorns born - 5  acorns 6  acorns *


1. Jackx &#8211; Uknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT/TTC :dust:

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - TTC :dust:

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - TTC :dust:

10. Pichi :bfp: Second tri

11. Kellysays2u - WTT

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - TTC :dust:

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Second Tri 

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: Second tri 

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC :dust:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - TTC :dust:

24. BlueHadeda - TTC :dust:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; WTT

26. Puppymom - TTC :dust:

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: First tri 

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: Second tri

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :bfp: Third tri :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; TTC :dust:

39. Sama86 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; TTC :dust:

43. Babymakestwo - TTC :dust:

44. MissRedknob :WTT 

45. Sweetpea - TTC :dust:

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - WTT


----------



## anniepie

Oh my gosh- can't believe how many acorn are already here!! Doesn't quite seem possible!

Need more :bfp:s to add to the mix, though... :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

anniepie said:


> Oh my gosh- can't believe how many acorn are already here!! Doesn't quite seem possible!
> 
> Need more :bfp:s to add to the mix, though... :dust:

I was thinking the same thing! hopefully in a couple of days you'll be able to add to that number :dust::dust:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Vaniila- not feeling too hopeful this month, but you never know. Having a really funky cycle (I don't believe my ticker of 4dpo- reckon it's more like 1-2dpo) and DH isn't really 'playing ball' :grr:


----------



## pichi

MackMomma8 said:


> This thread is full of crickets!! :haha: pichi, how are you dear? How's the pregnancy going?
> 
> BabyMaybe, I have been thinking about spamming your journal but figured you were busy with your new job and boads. Still super proud of you for graduating!! I'm actually thinking about an LPN program after we get our LO. :thumbup:

hi hun . We're fine thanks. not a very eventful Pregnancy here. i don't get any symptoms so i don't actually feel pregnant at all even though it's 2 weeks until the half way mark!

how are you getting one? x


----------



## MackMomma8

Nicely done, V. :thumbup:

Pichi, great to hear everything is so uneventful. :haha: Same here... still plugging away at this whole TTC thing. It's starting to get monotonous and tedious. And I hate tedium. :roll:


----------



## pichi

I hope you all get a bfp soon :) it would be nice to add to the autumn acorns list


----------



## hakunamatata

Ditto!! :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey Girls, hope you are all well. Sorry I have been MIA, we have been so busy at work and due to being winter here everyone is sick so a lot of people have been taking time off. It has been good for me - OVERTIME = MORE MONEY 

I also had to farewell a dear friend last week when him and his girlfriend were killed in a motorbike accident. I have known him since I was 9yrs old, so it was really hard to say goodbye. He was only 24 and she was 20. We also found out that his girlfriend was 11weeks pregnant at the time. The service was beautiful, he was carried by his colleagues (he was in the Australian Army) with a band and his coffin covered in an Australian flag.

Had our appointment with the IVF Doctor who has booked us in for egg retrieval on the 21st September. They have given me the pill to start when I get my August period as I have to start my period on the 8th September and not the 11th, due to having an IVF w/PGD cycle. They only do IVF w/PGD egg retrieval on Mondays and Fridays. Then I have to see them around CD22 to collect all my drugs and have a blood test to see if my period is running on schedule The doctor and all the nurses were amazing, not like the other IVF doctor we saw last year, the centre was like one big happy family and everyone was really relaxed and positive. After what DH and I have been through we are really looking forward to going through this journey with them, they are just so positive and our nurse is so funny..

Sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

So sorry about your friend and his gf, that is awful news. :hugs:

I really hope the ivf process goes well for you, you really deserve a beautiful little baby. Are you going to have more than one embryo put back in?


----------



## Miss Redknob

They will only transfer 1 because of my age (I'll be 29), if I was 35+ they will put 2 in. DH and I would love twins but 1 will do us :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

So sorry to hear about your friend and his girlfriend K :hugs: What a senseless tragedy. 

Wonderful news about your plans though honey! Great to hear you have sympathetic doctors and nurses, everyone should have PMA!


----------



## babynewbie

Aw im so sorry about your friend :hugs: so sad :(

That's great news about your IVF though! Wish you all the luck in the world with it hun, soon enough your'll have your little baby you so deserve :hugs:


----------



## pichi

What a horrible thing to happen to your friend and partner.im sorry to hear :( so sad that they were as young as they were too.

That's good news about IVF. If the Drs and nurses are better with you they will make the experiance all the more laid back and relaxed :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so sorry about your friend, his gf, and their unborn child :hugs:

Good luck with ivf, we are rooting for you :friends:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies, I am really excited about IVF never thought I would be!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

It's getting closer! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know only 94 days to go, but who's counting :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

All we all ever do is count down!


----------



## vaniilla

94 days will go in no time :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

So true Gibbo :haha:

Think I will start my IVF Journal when the :witch: arrives in August.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Miss Redknob said:


> So true Gibbo :haha:
> 
> Think I will start my IVF Journal when the :witch: arrives in August.

Yay!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I can't believe you are 5 days away from 12 weeks!!! Are you and Mr Gibbo going to find out what your having?


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hell yeah! Need to know to save my sanity :haha: we won't tell anyone IRL though :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl: so we will get to know :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Of course! My Acorns and fellow passengers on the Baby Train will all be informed :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I think you are having a :blue:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

You're the first to say team blue!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo! I missed the news I think! CONGRATS!! Can't wait to hear if your little peanut is pink or blue! :)


----------



## pichi

I'm going to wait to see your scan :haha: I still think im team pink... Bet you im not haha


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hmmmmm, I'm not sure with you Pichi. With Coleey I was team :pink: all the way but I don't have a clue :shrug::haha:


----------



## anniepie

I think you're team blue too Gibbo...I don't know if I guessed before and if I did what that guess was :dohh: but I definitely have a blue feeling with you know. I'm often wrong though :dohh: Perhaps it's the colour of your avatar that's sending (not so) subliminal messages to me :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love love love that Gibbovanni's nickname made it into one of your tickers!!

I am thinking :blue: too but like Annie I think it's the tickers that are influencing this feeling!


----------



## vaniilla

Gibbo I think you're on team pink :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I don't want to be "smug" :haha: and say as long as it's healthy because I have a definite preference... I don't want to voice it in case of magical in womb gender switches :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm not gonna lie, I totally wanted a girl. But if I have another baby, I hope it's a boy!


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck with your scans ladies :thumbup:....sorry I dont get on here much lately! :nope:


----------



## anniepie

Good to hear from you Kelly. Hope your little bundle of joy is doing well. xx


----------



## babyb54

I totally wanted a boy, and I told you girls that. Haha. (I was like the only one rooting for blue..everyone else in here seemed to either not care or they wanted a girl). I was bummed for about half a second that I was having a girl, and now that she's here I can't imagine not having HER!


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey, not sure if any of you will even remember me... I have been gone for quite awhile. My OH and I (as some of you might remember) were going to wait until I was done school to TTC again after my miscarriage. But we have changed our minds and I am officially trying again. Am I allowed back? I promise to keep up again. I missed being in the forum with you ladies. I just started AF yesterday so am on cycle day 2. But I put up my tickers now and have internet cheapie opk's and hpt's in the mail should be here tomorrow :) We got pregnant on BC with Athena and the miscarriage we were NTNP. So this is our first time trying. Makes me even more nervous.


----------



## trgirl308

Hi Kelly! So glad to have you back.. of course we remember you! :) Gl with ttc. :dust:


----------



## Babyalive88

hi girls my name is leslie ive been ttc since jan2012 not been successful :( i want buddies that can cheer me up :) thank you Gals :)


----------



## babyb54

I remember you Kelly! GL and lots of dust in TTC!!!

Welcome, Leslie!


----------



## Babyalive88

Thank you!!
am very happy someone answered its weird in some of the forums they dnt answer lol :thumbup: 
so tell me abot you?:kiss:


----------



## trgirl308

Hi Babyalive, we are super nice here, but it is also an old group so a lot of us aren't ttc anymore. It took me 8 months to conceive so I know how you feel... but it will happen! 

There is a thread for ttc over 6 months, they are really nice too. Here is the link if you want to join there too. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/864276-ttc-6-months-9-bfps-counting.html

Good luck ttc, and lots of baby :dust: to you!


----------



## babynewbie

Hi kelly! :hugs: Glad your back, fingers crossed for you hun :dust:

Hi Leslie :wave: good luck TTC :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Hi babyalive :hi:

This thread is still ticking along, but can be fairly quiet- as trgirl said, we've been here sometime (and many of us were actually over in WTT together!). I'm approaching the one year mark on TTC, which is frustrating...but as trgirl said, it will happen- you have to keep the faith!

I'm on knicker watch today....12dpo, usually have a 10 day LP, but has on occasion been 11 days (and once 12 days!). Temp dropped today, but not completely- still at 'ambiguous' level...did another HPT today, and bfn, but was an IC...


----------



## MackMomma8

:wave: Hi leslie! If you're looking for a more active group, click on the Baby Train link in my signature... those girls are pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

And there are quite a few Acorns there too :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone! It's been a while... 

Welcome Leslie and welcome back Kelly!

Mrs Gibbo, I'm also going to guess :blue: but maybe I'm just a sheep! With Lily I was convinced she was a girl from the moment I got my bfp but kept that fairly to myself as I was also worried about the 'secret gender switching in the womb'!!!:rofl:

AFM... Lily and are both doing well. All my initial bf hiccups are long forgotten and I now love bfing. She is growing so quickly. At birth she was 7lb 14oz and last Monday she was weighed at 11lb 5oz! I couldn't believe it! She's also in the 92-98th percentile for height! Now I understand why everyone tells you to enjoy them when they are newborn, they really do grow so quickly!


----------



## babynewbie

Nice to hear from you mrsT :) cant believe Lily is over a month old already wow! Glad your breastfeeding well now, its obviously doing her good :)


----------



## Mrs_T

babynewbie said:


> Nice to hear from you mrsT :) cant believe Lily is over a month old already wow! Glad your breastfeeding well now, its obviously doing her good :)

I know! It's gone so quickly!


----------



## Mrs_T

Can't believe your due date is in 8 days time! That's gone so quick! How r u feeling? Violet is a gorgeous name btw!


----------



## babynewbie

Thank you :) my due dates not til the 14th but im having a section on the 6th so she literally will be here a week tomorrow! eek! We're all ready for her but I feel unprepared lol


----------



## Mrs_T

So exciting! You'll be fine...it's amazing how your instincs kick in!


----------



## babynewbie

It feels weird that im going to be doing the newborn thing again, so used to my son doing so much by himself! Will be nice though, can't wait to have cuddles with someone who sits still for longer than 30 seconds :haha:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

SaMa86 had a girl! I just saw her announcement on FB! :cloud9: Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck 'babynewbie' :baby::cloud9:


----------



## Sammac

Hi

I am particularly interested in making contact with 'PURPLERAT', as her little boy has the same two conditions that my two children have (ARPKD and Hyperinsulanaemia). Purplerat, if you are reading this, please, please, please don't hesitate to comment....there are few and far between who have the two conditions simultaneously!!! 

Take care x :flower:


----------



## anniepie

babynewbie- thinking of you today...you get to meet your little girl at last :cloud9:


----------



## babynewbie

Our gorgeous little Violet is here, born today at 3.43pm weighing 7lb 11oz. :cloud9: Piccy in my journal!


----------



## anniepie

Congratulations Hun...*heads over to journal to gawp at yummy baby pics* :hug:


----------



## hakunamatata

So I'm itching to start TTC again even though Fumfer is just a month old and I can't start until December. And I'm saying this even though yesterday was a long, challenging, tiring day.


----------



## vaniilla

hakunamatata said:


> So I'm itching to start TTC again even though Fumfer is just a month old and I can't start until December. And I'm saying this even though yesterday was a long, challenging, tiring day.

December is not far away at all! it'll be here before you know it, its so exiting that you're thinking of no2 :dance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'll probably be giving birth in December! And I think it'll be quite a while before we TTC again! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

babynewbie said:


> Our gorgeous little Violet is here, born today at 3.43pm weighing 7lb 11oz. :cloud9: Piccy in my journal!

Many Congrats ~ Lovely name :baby::cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

hakunamatata said:


> So I'm itching to start TTC again even though Fumfer is just a month old and I can't start until December. And I'm saying this even though yesterday was a long, challenging, tiring day.

Oh gosh, you're mad! :wacko: Hahaha. I have such an easy baby but there's no part of me thinking of #2 yet...or maybe ever.

Though I did just spend a week with two toddlers, so that may be part of it. :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 17th of August 2012

If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:







_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )
_

1. Jackx  Uknown 

2. Shabutie  WTT/TTC :dust:

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - :bfp: Second tri 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T  :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - TTC :dust:

10. Pichi :bfp: Third tri

11. Kellysays2u - WTT

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - TTC :dust:

14. LakensMommy11  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach  TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Third tri Tri :yellow:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: Second tri 

20. Anniepie  TTC :dust:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - TTC :dust:

24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! (I think) :pink:

25. Iwantitall  WTT

26. Puppymom - WTT 

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: :baby::baby: Second tri :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek  Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: Second tri

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod  :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda  TTC :dust:

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85  TTC :dust:

43. Babymakestwo - TTC :dust:

44. MissRedknob :WTT 

45. Sweetpea - TTC :dust:

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - WTT


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Makes me quite proud to be having twin acorns! :blush:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Awesome V!!!

I am so jealous Mrs G, DH and I would love to have twins :haha:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a while and thought I'd check in to see how everyone is doing. I've had a roller coaster of events since our vacation and things are finally settling down. I love my job as a nurse but can't wait to go back to school (it'll be at least 2-3 years). I'm getting anxious about TTC again even though it's not until November. My follow-up with my doctor is next month and I'm excited to check in and see my progress on my hormone levels. Enough about me though it seems I"ve missed so much...

A huge CONTRATULATIONS TO MRS GIBBO. Twins!!!! How incredibly exciting!!! :wohoo: :happydance: What else have I missed?!?!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Makes me quite proud to be having twin acorns! :blush:

Twins!! :cloud9: CONGRATS!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## pichi

i'd love twins but i don't think i'd manage with having twins AND pixie... haha

well - fingers X'd this little ninja co-operates this saturday


----------



## babyb54

pichi said:


> i'd love twins but i don't think i'd manage with having twins AND pixie... haha
> 
> well - fingers X'd this little ninja co-operates this saturday

Oh I could never handle twins. haha! I remember when I got my BFP but before our first ultrasound thinking, "Maybe it's twins? I could do twins.. I'd like twins." But now that I have my one I can't imagine multiplying her by two. :haha: 

I do think they're SO special though and a wonderful blessing. Even if I can't imagine it for myself (though I know you just adapt), I still go all squishy and :cloud9: :cloud9: when I see a pair!


----------



## pichi

hah especially if they're identical twins :cloud9: 

i'm getting kicked in the gut while brooding over twins :haha: i think he's jealous


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:haha::rofl:


----------



## anniepie

I think it's true that you just adapt. I've a friend who had twins. Then when they were 18 months she gave birth to another set of twins- 4 little girls under 2!!! She adapted, not saying it was easy, but you just manage. They all look so happy :thumbup: You'll do great Gibbo :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow 2 sets of twins under 2... that is crazy!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I definitely wouldn't want that! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for your scan Pichi :baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Makes me quite proud to be having twin acorns! :blush:

Many Congrats :baby::baby:


----------



## kitty2385

Wow twins for Mrs G!! I've not been on here for a bit, but it's nice to come back to acorns being born and a twins announcement! And seeing my name on that updated list with 2nd tri on it!! Woohoo! My next scan is in 2 weeks so hopefully I can let you all know if it's a pink or blue acorn! So exciting!!! Hope everyone is good, baby dust for everyone! Xx


----------



## babyb54

Oo, definitely report back Kitty! Good luck with the scan and WOOOHOO you're almost halfway there!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yikes! When did Autumn Acorns start hopping again? I haven't been checking. :blush: Love and :dust: ladies! Check out all the cute babies in yalls avatars. :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

kitty2385 said:


> Wow twins for Mrs G!! I've not been on here for a bit, but it's nice to come back to acorns being born and a twins announcement! And seeing my name on that updated list with 2nd tri on it!! Woohoo! My next scan is in 2 weeks so hopefully I can let you all know if it's a pink or blue acorn! So exciting!!! Hope everyone is good, baby dust for everyone! Xx

Can't wait to find out!! :pink: :blue:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm going vote :pink: for you Kitty :)


----------



## trgirl308

I had my 20 week scan yesterday, everything was great. Baby was moving like crazy. And we have confirmed that we are team :blue:!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay a :blue: that's awesome


----------



## trgirl308

I have a question ladies.. how many of you banked your baby's cord blood? Any thoughts and opinions? Thanks!


----------



## kitty2385

yey blue for trgirl :D only 8 days till i find out tooooooo!


----------



## hakunamatata

trgirl308 said:


> I have a question ladies.. how many of you banked your baby's cord blood? Any thoughts and opinions? Thanks!

We looked into it but decided against it because it's so expensive.


----------



## babynewbie

Trgirl cant believe your halfway that's crazy! Congrats on being team blue! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear what your having kitty!


----------



## pichi

hakunamatata said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question ladies.. how many of you banked your baby's cord blood? Any thoughts and opinions? Thanks!
> 
> We looked into it but decided against it because it's so expensive.Click to expand...

this was the same for us. we looked into it but in the end it was just far too much money


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay for a :blue: bump trgirl! Any names?

I just have to say pichi, you're little pixie is growing up so pretty. :cloud9:


----------



## trgirl308

He will be born on, or very close to, St-Andrew's day... so we just went with that since we didn't like any of the other boy names. We are not that picky or creative! 

It looks like here it costs 1000$ upfront and then like 100$ per year till the kid turns 18. It isn't money I feel like spending, but I figure if I need it then it is worth whatever the cost. I also imagine that is cheaper than in the US. I wasn't going to but then I watched my sister's keeper and it made me really sad... stupid pregnancy hormones are costing me money. lol.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

After watching that film, I cried so much, I had a headache for around 3 hours :haha:


----------



## babyb54

trgirl308 said:


> He will be born on, or very close to, St-Andrew's day... so we just went with that since we didn't like any of the other boy names. We are not that picky or creative!
> 
> It looks like here it costs 1000$ upfront and then like 100$ per year till the kid turns 18. It isn't money I feel like spending, but I figure if I need it then it is worth whatever the cost. I also imagine that is cheaper than in the US. I wasn't going to but then I watched my sister's keeper and it made me really sad... stupid pregnancy hormones are costing me money. lol.

For $1k and $100/yr I might have been more inclined (or at least it would have been a more serious conversation). But here, the first year is upwards of $6k and then $250/mo after that. I just couldn't do it. Of course I'll regret that decision if we ever were to need it because I'd pay any amount of money to make her better, butttt... :shrug:


----------



## pichi

aw thanks mouse_chicky. 

she can be a little madame at times but hey - you can't stay mad at her for long!


----------



## trgirl308

Wow, babyb that is expensive! But I know in the US any healthcare related seems to be ridiculously high. You figure they don't even do anything with it really other than stick it in a fridge!

Ladies, I have another question. Did any of your OHs help to umm... stretch out your hoohah in the weeks before birth? And if so... how and when did you start?


----------



## pichi

i didn't bother with any of that stretching malark haha your pelvic floor exercises should help in that dept ;)


----------



## babyb54

trgirl308 said:


> Ladies, I have another question. Did any of your OHs help to umm... stretch out your hoohah in the weeks before birth? And if so... how and when did you start?

Haha, I wanted him to but anytime I brought it up (I only did so in half-hearted attempts to feel the water), he just laughed it off and so I went along and laughed it off too. :haha: I was terrified of tearing, but wouldn't you know.. I tore pretty good but it wasn't nearly as bad as I'd expected. I didn't feel the stitches, the recovery wasn't so bad, and by my 5 week appointment my OB said I'd healed "beautifully". I do still have two pee streams though... :rofl:

You can look up directions, but I think they say to start around 34 weeks.


----------



## vaniilla

I didn't do any stretching either, I had to have an episiotomy in the end so it didn't affect it.

BB54 - your avatar is so cute and summery! :cloud9:


----------



## trgirl308

It was actually my DH that suggested it... apparently someone he works with told him that was one of his duties to stretch me out using a spoon... not sure I am a fan of that part!

Thanks for the feedback. :)


----------



## babyb54

A spoon! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Better than a fork :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

hakunamatata said:


> better than a fork :thumbup: :haha:

owie!


----------



## kitty2385

Haha a spoon!!!


----------



## vaniilla

:rofl: a spoon!!!! I hope a wooden one :haha: sounds less sharp!


----------



## anniepie

Oh my...I didn't even know that 'stretching' was something that was advised...

Can't believe all these beautiful acorns and more due soon :cloud9:

I'm two and a half week off my one year anniversary of TTC...I never thought I'd still be TTC now and feeling utterly down about it. I honestly thought we'd fall easily. OK AF is due today/yesterday, and she hasn't shown yet, but I know she'll be here before the end of the day...


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Annie, waiting isn't easy. But it will happen, one way or another! Are you and your DH going to look into getting tested or wait a few more months?


----------



## anniepie

We'll wait some months. We fell pregnant before 4 years ago ('through' a condom and despite taking the MAP!) so we know we can or at least could. We've had a couple of months where we didn't try at all because of the wedding, so the next few months I guess we'll go for it all guns blazing and if still nothing, guess we'll follow up. DH isn't really worried at the moment cos it's not really been at the forefront of his mind, but I'm feeling drained by it. I think as the woman when you're charting every day, and constantly wondering, you can't just put it out of your mind...


----------



## trgirl308

Definitely harder as the woman, especially the closer you get to af you think about it almost constantly... then you're also busy trying to hide all that from your dh so he doesn't get disappointed.. (or think you're crazy) lol. 

Your plan makes sense, a wedding adds stress whether we realize it or not, so I'm sure now that things are settled down you'll have an easier time. :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, Annie.. I can't pretend to know what you're going through, but I can imagine how hard it must be. You're totally entitled to feeling down and a bit exhausted.. I mean my goodness, they always taught us growing up that falling pregnant was easy and something we'd have to take great measures to AVOID..not to DO! :wacko: But I really really hope that your time is coming SOONSOONSOON (hey you're not out this month!!), and I can tell you that once your LO is here, it will ALL be SO worthwhile. :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Big hugs anniepie :hugs: I have everything crossed for you for this month! :dust: :dust:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks ladies...just having my own little pity party today


----------



## hakunamatata

Annie :hugs:


----------



## Andielina

:hugs: Annie. Everyone's entitled to feel down and out when things don't pan out the way we'd like. I hope you get your bfp super soon!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Andielina said:


> :hugs: Annie. Everyone's entitled to feel down and out when things don't pan out the way we'd like.* I hope you get your bfp super soon!*!!

Yeah, me too. Like tomorrow?! Whatever happens, you LP is looking fantastic this month :thumbup:


----------



## anniepie

seriously...almost 9pm and no AF???? Am not ready to believe e this could be it....but hope are starting to increase again....almost tempted to pee on an IC this evening with the knowledge its not fmu and doesn't really mean anything if negative...


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Not to be the devil on your shoulder but I got my first line at (I think) 9dpo around 8pm...


----------



## Andielina

I'm a poas-aholic so my advice is :test: 

It's an ic, it's not fmu. If it's negative no prob bob. :)

But no af yet??? You don't have to get your hopes up- I'll get mine up for you!!

:bunny: C'mon :bfp:!!!


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed!!


----------



## babynewbie

Fingers crossed hun! Let us know if you do test (I of course think you should ;))


----------



## anniepie

Big fat stark white negative on an IC... knew it would be...:shrug:


----------



## Andielina

C'est la vie. :shrug: you're not out till she shows... But if she does it's just a fresh start and time to try again. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Big :hugs: Annie


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs:


----------



## anniepie

AF arrived this morning about 2 days late, the teasing little b**** Gutted...

Cycle 12....


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: so sorry Annie. :hugs:


----------



## babyb54

So sorry. :(


----------



## pixie23

:hugs: annie

I wish I could tell you that the wait for that BFP will get easier


----------



## kitty2385

I should be here with news of babys gender, but yesterday was the most stressful day ever lol turned out baby has its cord between the legs so was hiding its bits!! More about yesterday in my journal: here xx


----------



## Mrs_T

Wow...I've not been on here in ages! Glad to hear all the pregnancies r going well... lots of you are getting so much nearer to your due dates! Loving hearing about genders...kitty i hope you manage to find out - what a cheeky little bubba hiding his/her bits! Mrs gibbo :cloud9: about twins!!! Everyone with babies - love looking at your cute avatars! Those of you ttc, sending you buckets full of :dust:

afm - everything is all good. Lily is growing soooo quickly! Just posted some pics in the babyclub forum, link is below if you fancy a look:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...rite-ever-photo-your-baby-son-daughter-5.html


----------



## babyb54

Mrs_T, she's gorgeous! Love seeing the photos (I'm glad you couldn't choose just 1!)


----------



## hakunamatata

Mrs T, what a cute! :cloud9:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey girlies!
I hope everyone is doing well. I feel your pain, Annie. The witch just doesn't seem to know when she's not wanted.

Coming out of my fertile period now, so we'll see what the future holds, whether I decide to try femara or go back on birth control a while, or maybe just ntnp. Damn endometriosis.

Love girls. Those baby pics are precious.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just wanted to drop in and say hi to everyone. Have been busy still and not much time for being on here. Will update my journal and try to be on more. :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## pixie23

been super busy! DH and I spent last week in Spain celebrating our 4th wedding anniversary, then I had surgery (laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, and ovarian diathermy) two days after we got back in town.
It's been 3 days since my surgery and I'm doing really well, mostly just sore and exhausted. I'm feeling really optimistic of our chances of conceiving within the next 6 months (really hoping it won't take longer than that).


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I bet Spain was amazing! What a great way to celebrate your anniversary. I hope your surgery leads to a quick :bfp: and glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi girls! Hope everyone's happy and well...

Pixie, glad to hear your surgery went well and hope you feel even better soon x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Fingers crossed for a quick :bfp: pixie!

Hey babymaybe and Mrs. T! Isn't it amazing this group is still trucking on?

I love my awesome acorn ladies! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Gender scan in less than 6 hours! :happydance: I'm so excited! At least we get two chances to find out what they are seeing as they're identical :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> Gender scan in less than 6 hours! :happydance: I'm so excited! At least we get two chances to find out what they are seeing as they're identical :haha:


Good luck ~ Cant wait to hear.....:twingirls: or :twinboys: or :oneofeach:


----------



## babyb54

I can't wait to hear, either!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:blue:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Mrs Gibbo said:


> :blue:

:twinboys: :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

Awww for :blue: ! x2!!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on team blue gibbo! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 17th of August 2012

If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:







_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )
_

1. Jackx &#8211; Uknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT/TTC :dust:

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - :bfp: Second tri 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - TTC :dust:

10. Pichi :bfp: Third tri :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - WTT

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - TTC :dust:

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Third tri Tri :yellow:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: Second tri 

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC :dust:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - TTC :dust:

24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! (I think) :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; WTT

26. Puppymom - WTT 

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: :baby::baby: Second tri :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: Second tri :blue:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; TTC :dust:

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; TTC :dust:

43. Babymakestwo - TTC :dust:

44. MissRedknob :WTT 

45. Sweetpea - TTC :dust:

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks V! I was just thinking we hadn't had one of those in awhile.. 

Congrats again Gibbo! 

As for me, passed my v-day! Next step, third tri, GD test and scan at 32 weeks to see if my placenta moved up and I can have sex again!!!! Baby is moving like crazy and it is wonderful. :cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

Aw, so glad to hear the pregnancy is going well trgirl! Yay for v day! I remember having a big sigh of relief after reaching that point! :)


----------



## Andielina

vaniilla said:


> 47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

Never thought I'd ever get back to this!! Now if we can just cross our fingers and pray that my lady parts behave and cooperate and Dh and I can make a sweet baby and start our family! 

[-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:dust::dust: :dust::dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:dust:


----------



## anniepie

Gosh I can't believe the update....how many acorns already here...and a heap more due shortly!


----------



## mouse_chicky

This is a random question, Annie, (this is also an excuse to bump the acorns on my posts page :haha:), but did you used to dance ballet or do you just like it? I noticed your avatar which I know is not new. :blush:

I danced for years and years as a kid (4-20), and I hope Kara picks up the interest.


----------



## anniepie

Hey mouse_chicky- just seen your post... 

I started ballet when I was 2 1/2...and I still do it now at 33!! It's the thing that keeps me kinda sane...love it to bits and pieces. Only thing is I find it hard to make time for it these days. And also find it hard to find classes that are advanced and for adults...

Can't wait to pass it on to my kiddies- if they like it of course (the WILL love it :haha: )


----------



## mouse_chicky

cool, I know what you mean about trying to find an advanced class for adults---they are few and far between (if course, our kiddos will love it ;) )


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi girls! Congrats on team blue MrsGibbo! Any name ideas yet, or are you keeping them a surprise?

Trgirl- yay for v day! Lets hope that placenta has moved for ya!

Andielina- fingers crossed and :dust:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

The boys names are in my ticker but no one in RL knows them! It's safer that way! :haha:


----------



## momandwife89

Hey Everyone! I haven't used b&b a lot, but dh and I are ttc #2 and I would love to have some ladies to talk to who are doing the same! I just had my mirena iud taken out the end of July and I did not ov. Last month, just started AF and I'm hoping to chart this month and get my bfp next month!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> The boys names are in my ticker but no one in RL knows them! It's safer that way! :haha:

Aw, lovely. :cloud9: Do you have middle names chosen as well? :)


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

babyb54 said:


> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> The boys names are in my ticker but no one in RL knows them! It's safer that way! :haha:
> 
> Aw, lovely. :cloud9: Do you have middle names chosen as well? :)Click to expand...

Yes Alexander Lee and William James :D We like the more ordinary names for boys! :haha:



momandwife89 said:


> Hey Everyone! I haven't used b&b a lot, but dh and I are ttc #2 and I would love to have some ladies to talk to who are doing the same! I just had my mirena iud taken out the end of July and I did not ov. Last month, just started AF and I'm hoping to chart this month and get my bfp next month!

Hi! We're quite an old group and most of us have had our babies now (or are close! :haha:) Try the 2013 Baby Train, always looking for new passengers!


----------



## pixie23

Hello my Autumn Acorns! The last year and a half has been very trying for me, but God has answered my prayers and I'm proud to announce that I'm pregnant!


----------



## anniepie

posted in your journal, but sooooo delighted for you.

Gradually all the Acorns are getting there-just a few of us left... :dust:


----------



## pixie23

praying for all of those still in waiting


----------



## vaniilla

That's fantastic news! I'm really happy for you pixie :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations pixie! Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## pichi

aw that's great news Pixie! congratulations!


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic Pixie!! Happy & Healthy 9 months xx :dance:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats again. :)


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 15th of September 2012

It's been a month now so I thought we were due another update 

If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:







_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )
_

1. Jackx &#8211; Uknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - :bfp: Second tri 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - TTC/WTT :dust:

10. Pichi :bfp: Third tri :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: First Tri

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :bfp: Third tri Tri :yellow:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC :dust:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - TTC :dust:

24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! (I think) :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; WTT

26. Puppymom - TTC/NTNP

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: :baby::baby: Second tri :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: Third tri :blue:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; :bfp: First Tri

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; TTC :dust:

43. Babymakestwo - TTC :dust:

44. MissRedknob :TTC :dust:

45. Sweetpea - TTC :dust:

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## pixie23

Thanks ladies! It's so special to get to share it with you all since we're not telling IRL friends and family until 10-12 weeks. I've told two of our best friends, but other than that we're keeping it a secret!

I'm thinking it's going to be really hard to hide from people that I'm around a lot (because I have to pee every atleast every two hours and even though I'm barely pg I already have a tiny bump from all the bloating). Any tips on how you hid your pregnancies until you were ready to announce it?


----------



## kitty2385

congrats pixie!! 

Yey its so nice to see my little pink stork now next to my name on the update! woohoo!!


----------



## trgirl308

Lol... I didn't hide it one bit, I really suck at keeping anything secret. But just make sure you don't wear anything too tight. And for the most part ppl may think it, but most won't ask at that point 'just in case' you're not! And also, what you think shows a lot is not noticeable at all to other ppl until you point it out.. so I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## babyb54

Mrs Gibbo said:


> babyb54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Gibbo said:
> 
> 
> The boys names are in my ticker but no one in RL knows them! It's safer that way! :haha:
> 
> Aw, lovely. :cloud9: Do you have middle names chosen as well? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Alexander Lee and William James :D We like the more ordinary names for boys! :haha:Click to expand...

Wonderful names! James was the middle for our boy name, as well (till Reagan turned out to be a girl, hehe). :)



pixie23 said:


> Hello my Autumn Acorns! The last year and a half has been very trying for me, but God has answered my prayers and I'm proud to announce that I'm pregnant!

Eeee!! AMAZING news! H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## babyb54

pixie23 said:


> Thanks ladies! It's so special to get to share it with you all since we're not telling IRL friends and family until 10-12 weeks. I've told two of our best friends, but other than that we're keeping it a secret!
> 
> I'm thinking it's going to be really hard to hide from people that I'm around a lot (because I have to pee every atleast every two hours and even though I'm barely pg I already have a tiny bump from all the bloating). Any tips on how you hid your pregnancies until you were ready to announce it?

The bloat will go away, no worries. And it won't get so bad that it's obvious you're pregnant.. would take a mighty brave soul to say anything. :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> Hello my Autumn Acorns! The last year and a half has been very trying for me, but God has answered my prayers and I'm proud to announce that I'm pregnant!

Many Congrats :happydance:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Congrats Pixie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

:happydance: CONGRATS PIXIE! :happydance:

Well, we decided to throw everyone off track when we were WTT/TTC as we were constantly being asked about it by MIL and FIL. So we told the parents that we were planning this huge holiday to Peru! Worked a treat!!! So much so that when we told FIL about the pg, he had to ask, "Don't mean to be rude, but was it planned? Thought you wanted to go to Timbuktu or somewhere!" I'll always remember that! Hehe

Mrs Gibbo - lovely names! I'm also keen on the traditional names!


----------



## anniepie

haha, Mrs T, that's a great story. I'm having the opposite problem...DH is telling EVERYONE we're trying for a baby. Cute he's so excited about it, but a tad embarassing... Last year when we'd been trying just a few months, out neighbour popped in- we know them, but not that well. They have a little 2 year old. DH blurted out to them we're trying.. Then last month we were staying with the inlaws. Sat around the table after dinner with his parents, uncle and aunt. They were discussing a possible trip away next May, and DH said, "for us, it depends cos of due dates" :shock: Everyone turned to me (who was sat there knocking back my 3rd or 4th glass of wine of the evening!!), wide eyed thinking that was the big anouncement. But DH cleared it up saying we weren't yet...I was so embarrassed...as was poor father-in-law (he said TMI!!)


----------



## mouse_chicky

So better late than never!
:bfp:
Finally after 10 cycles.


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: So happy for you Mouse :dance:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Yay! :yipee: absolutely delighted for you MC! :happydance:


----------



## anniepie

Super news Mouse_chicky


----------



## trgirl308

That is great news! Congratulations! H & H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

That's great news! congrats :hugs:


----------



## babynewbie

Huge congrats mouse chicky! :D


----------



## pichi

that's awesome news Mouse chicky :D


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks so much girls. :hugs: It means a lot from gals from a thread that's been around for over a year. :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Its lovely to see people getting their dreams... and so many of us have been on the thread for more like two years including the wtt thread!!


----------



## KellyC75

mouse_chicky said:


> So better late than never!
> :bfp:
> Finally after 10 cycles.


Many Congratulations :bfp: So VERY happy for you

Good things come to those that wait...:happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

Yay Mouse chicky!!! Big congratulations! It's evn more exciting when you know someone has been trying for a while - this'll be one very loved baby!


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Mouse Chicky!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay! Pixie got a ticker. :)


----------



## babyb54

Congrats mouse_chicky!!!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## KellyC75

My Acorn is now 8 months old & crawling!! :baby:

We have now moved back from Australia to the UK, its cold here, but happy to be 'home' :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow, Kelly congrats!


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's like an update from family. :hugs: I remember when yall first moved to Austrailia. Time flies!


----------



## pichi

do you miss it Kelly? (Australia)

well - only 19 days to go until we see our acorn O__O! who will actually be a november sparkler like his big sister :haha:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Wow, you're getting close pichi!


----------



## vaniilla

Have you decided on a name for your little one pichi?


----------



## pichi

i know mouse chicky, it's gone so quick!

Vaniilla; we have a few names that we like - Xander is one of them but we also like Xavior and Corban :) just finished making the bedding and curtains for the wee mans room and have also made a fitted sheet for the new pram :) all that's needed to be made now is the swaddle blanket for the carseat and perhaps a seatliner for Pixie's side of the pram :)


----------



## babyb54

Aw Pichi, I can't believe your little man is almost here already!! How exciting! Lately time goes so fast it makes my head spin! :wacko: My little Reagan is 7 months already! :wacko: :wacko:

PS: I love all your names. Can't wait to hear which you settle on! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Those are all lovely names :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 29th of October 2012

It's been over a month now so I thought we were due another update 

If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:







_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown. 

_

1. Jackx &#8211; Unknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; :bfp: First Tri

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - Unknown

6. Elski - :bfp: Third tri 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - :bfp: First Tri

10. Pichi :bfp: Third Tri :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: First Tri

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

20. Anniepie &#8211; TTC :dust:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; Unknown

26. Puppymom - TTC/NTNP

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: :baby::baby: Third Tri :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :bfp: Third tri :blue:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; :bfp: Second Tri

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :TTC :dust:

45. Sweetpea -Unknown

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## pixie23

cute names!


----------



## RTR

Can I join?? We're TTC as of last week!


----------



## Shabutie

Hi Ladies,

I havent been on here in such a long time, I'm suprised to see this still going but had to check it out again. I can see from Vaniilla's update lots of acorns have been born, how exciting.

Life has gone from really low point to a really high point atm. Amara's dad and I split up a while ago, as he just couldnt cope with family life and the pressure it brought. Im now in a really good relationship with someone new and found out yesterday I am pregnant (hense the return :happydance: ) I believe im almost 5 weeks gone, and am due around 3rd July 2013! Ladies who are on my FB please dont let it slip, we have no intentions of telling anyone until atleast 12 weeks, which works out Christmas eve!

And a little update on Amara, she is talking so much now, still in a good routine at night and sleeps through, we've hit a stumbeling block on potty training, so taken a step back on that and will try again when she is more ready I think. Shes growing up way too fast, she is 22 months already :( 

Jess
xXx


----------



## MackMomma8

Aww Shabutie, it's great to hear from you, hun! I'm sorry that you and A's dad split, but it sounds like it was for the best. Congrats on your pregnancy, have a healthy and happy 9 months! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Glad to hear you're back, congrats on the pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Shabutie :dance:


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Shabutie!


----------



## babyb54

Congrats Shabutie!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm so happy you're at a good place in your life right now, shabutie. :happydance: Congrats on the :bfp:! I know your ttc journey was a long and trying one.
If you're interested, the July Sunbeams group is lovely. It'd be awesome to see a familiar face. ;)


----------



## pichi

Shabutie nice to hear from you and congrats on the new pregnancy :) x


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks everyone! Wow Pichi, so close until baby number 2 is here!

Yeah in a much better place, things seemed to go so bad this year, especially after dad died and then me and Paul split up, so its all good now. 

I shall check out the July Sunbeams, such a cute name :D


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations shabutie! :D


----------



## BabyMaybe917

mouse_chicky said:


> So better late than never!
> :bfp:
> Finally after 10 cycles.

Congratulations!!! Wohoo!!! :happydance::happydance:


KellyC75 said:


> My Acorn is now 8 months old & crawling!! :baby:
> 
> We have now moved back from Australia to the UK, its cold here, but happy to be 'home' :thumbup:

What a move with 2 little ones! Amazing that 8 months has gone already, and crawling! :happydance:



pichi said:


> do you miss it Kelly? (Australia)
> 
> well - only 19 days to go until we see our acorn O__O! who will actually be a november sparkler like his big sister :haha:

Not too much longer now Pichi! So excited for you!



Shabutie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I havent been on here in such a long time, I'm suprised to see this still going but had to check it out again. I can see from Vaniilla's update lots of acorns have been born, how exciting.
> 
> Life has gone from really low point to a really high point atm. Amara's dad and I split up a while ago, as he just couldnt cope with family life and the pressure it brought. Im now in a really good relationship with someone new and found out yesterday I am pregnant (hense the return :happydance: ) I believe im almost 5 weeks gone, and am due around 3rd July 2013! Ladies who are on my FB please dont let it slip, we have no intentions of telling anyone until atleast 12 weeks, which works out Christmas eve!
> 
> And a little update on Amara, she is talking so much now, still in a good routine at night and sleeps through, we've hit a stumbeling block on potty training, so taken a step back on that and will try again when she is more ready I think. Shes growing up way too fast, she is 22 months already :(
> 
> Jess
> xXx

Welcome back! And congrats on the :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## trgirl308

Wow Shabutie! Congrats! Sorry to hear about the split, but like everyone said it sounds like it was for the best. H&H 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Wow Kelly she is 8 months already! Thats gone so fast! Hope the move went smoothly!

Yeah it was definately for the best, both me and Amara are so much happier, even more so now! :D


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 11th of November 2012

*Big congratulations to Trgirl on the birth of her son *

If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:







_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown. 

_

1. Jackx &#8211; Unknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; :bfp: First Tri

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - Unknown

6. Elski - :bfp: Third tri 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - :bfp: First Tri

10. Pichi :bfp: Third Tri :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: Second Tri

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:

20. Anniepie &#8211; :bfp: First tri 

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; Unknown

26. Puppymom - TTC/NTNP

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: :baby::baby: Third Tri :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; :bfp: Second Tri

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :TTC :dust:

45. Sweetpea - :bfp: First tri

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks V! So my son was born almost 4 weeks early, late on Friday night. We are all doing well. There is a longer story in my journal, but suffice it to say we are a little in shock and I am going to go take a nap.... :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie said:


> Wow Kelly she is 8 months already! Thats gone so fast! Hope the move went smoothly!
> 
> Yeah it was definately for the best, both me and Amara are so much happier, even more so now! :D

im lost what happened...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

trgirl308 said:


> Thanks V! So my son was born almost 4 weeks early, late on Friday night. We are all doing well. There is a longer story in my journal, but suffice it to say we are a little in shock and I am going to go take a nap.... :)

congrats trygirl.



i havent been in this forum in forever. i didnt know yall still were on here. how is everyone.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Shabutie said:


> Wow Kelly she is 8 months already! Thats gone so fast! Hope the move went smoothly!
> 
> Yeah it was definately for the best, both me and Amara are so much happier, even more so now! :D

i just read your ticker i didnt know you were expecting you didnt tell me on facebook congrats hun


----------



## Sw33tp3a

vaniilla said:


> Members Update as of 11th of November 2012
> 
> *Big congratulations to Trgirl on the birth of her son *
> 
> If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> (p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )
> 
> 
> Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown.
> 
> _
> 
> 1. Jackx  Unknown
> 
> 2. Shabutie  :bfp: First Tri
> 
> 3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:
> 
> 4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:
> 
> 5. iHeartbaby#1 - Unknown
> 
> 6. Elski - :bfp: Third tri
> 
> 7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:
> 
> 8. Mrs_T  :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:
> 
> 9. mouse_chicky - :bfp: First Tri
> 
> 10. Pichi :bfp: Third Tri :blue:
> 
> 11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:
> 
> 12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:
> 
> 13. Pixie23 - :bfp: Second Tri
> 
> 14. LakensMommy11  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:
> 
> 15. Skybluheaven - WTT
> 
> 16. CheerCoach  TTC :dust:
> 
> 17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:
> 
> 18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:
> 
> 9. Kitty2385 - :bfp: Third tri :pink:
> 
> 20. Anniepie  TTC :dust:
> 
> 21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:
> 
> 22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here!
> 
> 23. Music81 - Unknown
> 
> 24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! :pink:
> 
> 25. Iwantitall  Unknown
> 
> 26. Puppymom - TTC/NTNP
> 
> 27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:
> 
> 28. Mrs. Gibbo - :bfp: :baby::baby: Third Tri :blue::blue:
> 
> 29. Pipsqueek  Acon is here! :blue:
> 
> 30. trgirl308 - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:
> 
> 31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:
> 
> 32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:
> 
> 33. MrsMcP - WTT
> 
> 34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:
> 
> 35. babyfromgod  :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:
> 
> 36. babynewbie  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:
> 
> 37. baby.love - Uknown
> 
> 38. kintenda  :bfp: Second Tri
> 
> 39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:
> 
> 40. vicki.mummy - unknown
> 
> 41. Sichimi - WTT
> 
> 42. Tyler85  Unknown
> 
> 43. Babymakestwo - Unknown
> 
> 44. MissRedknob :TTC :dust:
> 
> 45. Sweetpea -Unknown
> 
> 46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:
> 
> 47. Andielina - TTC :dust:

expecting in june2013


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats to you sweetpea! nice to hear from you!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Sweetpea :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks for all the support this year when we were ttc. thanks also for the congrats. 

my hubby and i kinda had given up hope because my cycles had went hay wire. like 36 day straight of a period and very bad. and then a week or two off and then another 28 day period it was crazy. i went to the doctor and they said i wasn't ovulating so they put me on this stuff called Generiss FE and i was on it for 30 days and during that my period still was 18 days and i quit taking it so when after that i didn't have period for over 6 weeks my hubby asked hey uh when are you gonna start i told i couldn't care since it had been so bad i was happy i wasn't on it. and a few weeks later it still didn't come so i took a test :BFP: i was shocked we had given up we conceived we found out on Halloween. lol of all days. we find out how far along i am on Tuesday.


----------



## trgirl308

Wow, that is crazy! But you still don't know why your cycles were so weird? I'm glad that either way things worked! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## anniepie

I've done it!! After 15 months of trying I appear to have my bfp!!


----------



## trgirl308

Oh Annie! Congratulations! I am so happy for you. Happy and healthy 9 months. :)

Man... this group is back and moving like crazy!


----------



## pichi

aw congratulations on the new bfp's and babies :happydance:

my little man seems to be firmly in place and doesn't want to come out any time soon ¬____¬


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome back sweetpea and congrats on the pregnancy :)


Massive congrats Anniepie :hugs:


I hope little man makes an appearance for you soon pichi! :flower:


----------



## babynewbie

Massive congrats to sweetpea and anniepie! :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats annipie... i like see all the familiar names on here. i have my appointment tomorrow getting excited. ill be really bumbed though if i dont get an ultrasound though. but with how far along i could be by the edd.. i should have one and also just to be able to find out. but its my first time at this doctors office so not sure if they do it there or if i will be sent to another office to do ultrasounds.


----------



## Andielina

You're right, trgirl!! Lots going on. Very exciting. :happydance: Congratulations on the bfp's ladies!!! I know Annie you have been at for a while and it is SO deserved. Massive congrats for you! Stalker from afar. :blush: :wave: 

And a big welcome to sweet little Andrew, trgirl's baby boy!! Hooray for a happy, healthy delivery, albeit a little bit early! :yipee:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats sweetpea and anniepie!!! :happydance: This is so awesome.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks mouse chicky

now from crying so bad earlier today and getting stressed im all nauseous and have a migraine.


----------



## trgirl308

Aw! That's awful! I'm glad they cleared it up and you are indeed pregnant! Not as far along as you would have thought, but it can be hard to date at that point. At least you got an us though and baby looks healthy!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Yes try girl i am very happy baby is there and being a sticky bean and healthy heart beat. And a big congrats to you on your little one.


----------



## Miss Redknob

You poor thing Sweetpea, to go through that. At least your little bean is in there all snuggled up :hugs:


----------



## kitty2385

aw a sweetpea for sweetpea :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my hubby noticed that last night. he thought it was funny


----------



## anniepie

hun, I can't believe they did that to you...that's awful. Glad it was all ok though :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks anniepie.


----------



## kellysays2u

Sw33tp3a said:


> ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.

Oh my good golly goodness (to put it lightly....) How could they do that! I am sure it was just an error but usually they would just test again to make sure.... 

^^^Hows that for sneaking after a LONNGGGG time away^^^
Haha you probably all don't even remember me and if you do THANK YOU :) 
So why exactly am I posting. Because my husband finally had a change of heart AGAIN.... But stupid stupid stupid me had the depo shot and now my entire body is messed up :( So I am back to square one TTC but again in the fall. My husband will not be changing his mind again (we have had a long talk and he wants to just let it be up to god for at least a year and if we don't get pregnant in that year we will re-evaluate...) So since I last talked to you guys (I think I talked to you right before I got the Depo again from hunter changing his mind...that was in May I believe.) He changed his mind nurse said nothing about it causing fertility issues :( and also gave it to me even though I already have osteoarthritis (I could sue them for doing it if I had ever wanted to cause it is NOT to be given to someone with osteoarthritis).... Oh well I will let nature do its things... I am already bleeding though and its only been one month since the shot ran out so I am "ahead" of some ladies. I also only had ONE shot so me and my midwife are praying we have no issues :) She did say not to expect it for at LEAST six months though so that is my goal. Pregnant by Athenas birthday in April as she wants a sister (I am sure she would be happy with a brother too but she already tells people she will someday have a sister so hopefully that happens) SOOO bad :)

On another note SOOO excited to see all these AMAZING BFP's and BABIES born!!!!!! Holy cow! I feel like I have missed SOOO much. I probably won't be reading back at all but will pop in from time to time :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

the doctor called me today and said he wants me to come in to get another ultrasound in two weeks so he can see how the baby is progressing, and not to worry about anything. he apologized again for yesterday. so i thought that was nice and i get to see the baby even sooner.


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats to anniepie & sw33tp3a :bfp: :happydance: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Kelly :D Can't believe your littlest one is almost 9 months!! How did that happen?!?


----------



## pichi

well, I think im going to go overdue... Again -.-


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: come on little man! stop keeping mummy waiting :hugs:


----------



## pichi

Thanks vaniilla :) this is the worst part - waiting!


----------



## anniepie

Good luck Pichi- hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

good luck pichi, do some walking. and stand streatching


----------



## pichi

I've been galloping around the house like an idiot and bounding up and down the stairs haha


----------



## babynewbie

:haha: C'mon baby boy! Get your little bum moving!


----------



## kitty2385

come on baby we want to meet you :D


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Come on Mr Pea! Time to pop out the pod!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Come on little man..OUT!!!! :)


----------



## pichi

well, due date morning and im still here haha he's obviously too comfortable


----------



## vaniilla

Happy Due date! :flower:


----------



## kitty2385

happy due date <3 Any signs? x


----------



## pichi

Just a few cramps and that the mr's movements are indeed different like he has ran out of room... Wish he'd get a wiggle on!

I'm very tired too - could nap right now!


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck pichi....Hope he arrives soon for you :baby::blue::cloud9:


----------



## babyb54

Just two more days, Pichi!!!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

Eviction beings tomorrow!!! :dance:


----------



## pichi

Yes I think he will be coming out the sunroof and hopefully that will be Thurs! If they make it wed that would be even better


----------



## pixie23

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## babynewbie

Good luck pichi! Can't wait to hear that he's arrived :)


----------



## vaniilla

I hope things are moving along speedily with mr pea's eviction! :flower:


----------



## anniepie

Hope all's going well Pichi :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope the baby has come PICHI.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thinking of you Pichi xx


----------



## anniepie

Pichi, just saw your ticker on Gibbo's journal and see Xavier has arrived safe and sound. Hoe you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## pichi

yes he is here finally! 

this is the photo getting plastered everywhere :haha:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/xavier.jpg


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats he is adorable!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I promise to post a pic as soon as I'm able :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats ladies so cute


----------



## anniepie

Pichi he's so precious!

Mrs G-can't wait to see pics of your boys too :)


----------



## KellyC75

Adorable Pichi & lovely name :blue: Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats to gibbo and pichi :hugs::flower:


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Pichi! He is just precious!

&

Congrats Mrs G!


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats MrsG :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/60578_3380572973095_1122446189_n.jpg :cloud9:

our official due date is July 9th 2013 :happydance: baby is nice and healthy!!!! i get to update my tickers now..


----------



## KellyC75

How lovely sw33tp3a....Congrats on a Summer Acorn! :happydance:


----------



## babyb54

Yay more little acorns! Congrats, ladies!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats to Gibbo, Pichi, and Sweetpea!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh and Annie is pregnant too! Exciting!!


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 1st of December 2012


If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:







_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown. 

_

1. Jackx &#8211; Unknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; :angel: :hugs:

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - Unknown

6. Elski - :bfp: Third tri 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - :angel::hugs:

10. Pichi :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: :baby::baby: Second Tri

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

20. Anniepie &#8211; :bfp: First tri 

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; Unknown

26. Puppymom - TTC/NTNP

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :baby::baby: Acorns are here! :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; :bfp: Second Tri

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :bfp: First tri 

45. Sweetpea - :bfp: First tri

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Awesome V :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Miss Redknob said:


> Awesome V :)

keeping my fingures crossed for your :bfp:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Sweetpea :hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

good so far.


----------



## kitty2385

Love the up to date list, cant believe i am now 'acorn is here'! :D


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Me neither! I've put some pictures on my journal if anyone wanted to see my boys :cloud9:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I'm TTC again Vaniila :) :happydance: Yay for all the little acorns that have arrived and that will be here soon!


----------



## vaniilla

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I'm TTC again Vaniila :) :happydance: Yay for all the little acorns that have arrived and that will be here soon!

I'm really happy hear to that :flower::happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: Baby :dance:


----------



## pichi

Mrs R congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks xx

First Class for me finally :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks xx
> 
> First Class for me finally :haha:

Congrats :bfp:


----------



## anniepie

Great news Miss R- congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yay Ms R congrats i have been keeping my fingers crossed for your test day... :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:xmas9::xmas6::xmas8::xmas7:Merry Christmas everyone!!! And Happy early New Year, may 2013 bring those of us TTC :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 5th of January 2013


If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:


I hope all of the AA girls have a had a good time over the holidays :flower::flower:






_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown, but if anyone knows any updates on them I'll happily update 

_

1. Jackx  Unknown 

2. Shabutie  :angel::hugs:

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - Unknown

6. Elski - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue: 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T  :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - :angel: :hugs:

10. Pichi :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - TTC :dust:

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: Second Tri :blue::blue:

14. LakensMommy11  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach  TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

20. Anniepie  :bfp: Second tri 

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall  Unknown

26. Puppymom - TTC/NTNP

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :baby::baby: Acorns are here! :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek  Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod  :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda  :bfp: Second Tri

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85  Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :bfp: First tri

45. Sweetpea - :bfp: Second tri

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## pichi

my bundle is here ;)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats pichi


----------



## KellyC75

pichi said:


> my bundle is here ;)

Adorable...Congrats x


----------



## mouse_chicky

what a cutie! congrats pichi!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my due date changed to due july 2nd but doc said i will most likely deliver last 2 weeks of june.


----------



## pixie23

Just thought I'd update! 

The boys are doing fantastic! They're getting so big and I can feel them moving throughout the day. Things are going smoothly and so far no complications!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Pixie thats great


----------



## babyb54

Xavier is SO cute, Pichi! :) How is Pixie liking being a big sister?

Happy to hear the pregnancies are going well, Pixie and Sweetpea! Especially happy to hear no complications with your twins, Pixie!


----------



## anniepie

baby54-love your new avatar of Reagan-what a cutie...and can't believe how much she's grown.

Things are chugging along fine for me. At last I've passed the 12 week mark, had my mw booking appointment last Friday and have my NT scan on Monday. Can't wait to meet bub for the first time!! All of a sudden after SO much waiting (WTT, 15 months of TTC, then the drag for things to start happening with this pregnancy!), things feel like they're starting to move in the right direction!! Can't believe in just over 5 months time I'll be a mummy :happydance:


----------



## pichi

babyb54 said:


> Xavier is SO cute, Pichi! :) How is Pixie liking being a big sister?
> 
> Happy to hear the pregnancies are going well, Pixie and Sweetpea! Especially happy to hear no complications with your twins, Pixie!

she's actually really good with him :) a few events where she's been a bit heavy handed but that's to be expected. if she does she always apologises to him and gives him a kiss hah. He's so laid back though! i feel bad that i spend more time with Pixie trying to keep her entertained and wee man is just sitting there quite the thing looking at his black n white pics smiling and giggling away


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks, right now so far so god just really tired today. since im over weight i cant see the bump more of a B shape but i can feel the tightness of were the baby is and can tell that within next few weeks i will have a D shape soon. as the baby rises to the above belly button area. right now if i stay still you can see me belly button area flutter movement. husband even noticed, its really tight right in that area. :)


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone! Haven't been on the acorns thread for AGES! So happy for all of you who've hasd bfps in the last couple of months, particularly u anniepie- 15 months is a long time to wait for that bfp so you truly deserve it :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hello Acorns!

My little acorn is growing so fast, cant believe she is 1 next month!! :cake:


----------



## anniepie

Thanks Mrs T :D

WOW Kelly- nearly 1?? How in the world did that happen??? Do you have any celebrations planned?

Things have picked up speed a little for me. I guess because I've started various appointmets- booking appointment a week and a half ago. And we had our first scan on Monday this week! All was perfect, our dates were spot on, we got some waves, kicks, wriggles, then some sleeps whilst sucking thumb (though bub wouldn't wake up to try and move it into a better position to to the NT measurements when the sonographer wanted- too comfy!!). Was such a magical experience :cloud9: And now I'm 13 weeks and into 2nd tri :shock:


----------



## babynewbie

Wow Kelly can't believe she will be one! That has gone so quickly!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wow Kelly that has gone so quick :)

Glad to hear everything is well with bub Annie :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

how are you feeling MS. red..... 
Kelly-wohho already 1 time has gone by fast


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Sweet :wave: Still really sick having trouble functioning through the day atm. Had my weekly scan yesterday and right before I went in my OB got called for an emergency c section so I had a MW scan me, and I asked her about sickness meds and she said ill have to speak to him :( Bub is doing well though was kicking and wriggling around yesterday at the scan, was amazing!! :) How are you going?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im doing well so far had my glucose test done today so that was interesting.


----------



## babyb54

1 month until you graduate sweetpea! How exciting! You're almost exactly like me.. I was 23 weeks pregnant on my graduation day (but 24 years old.. it takes a while when you're working full time as well LOL)! :)

FX for the glucose test.. hopefully you pass with flying colors. I personally had NO interest in the 3 hour version. LOL.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya im excited to be done, also i may have to do the 3 hr one in my 3rd trimester since i had gestational diabetes in my first two pregnancies.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you pass so you don't have to do the 3hr test :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

me to thanks.... :)


----------



## pixie23

I'm now nearly 23 weeks so about 14 weeks to full term! Time is flying and I can't wait to meet my precious boys!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

so excited for you pixxie


----------



## KellyC75

Just a small Family celebration :cake: thanks Girls...yes, time has really flown past, but have been so busy with moving! 
Now in our new home in the UK and love being home again


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 27th of January 2013


If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:


Huge Congrats to MackMomma8 on her BFP! :flower:




_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown, but if anyone knows any updates on them I'll happily update 

_

1. Jackx &#8211; Unknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; TTC :dust:

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - Unknown

6. Elski - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue: 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - TTC :dust:

10. Pichi :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - :bfp: First Tri

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: Second Tri :blue::blue:

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

20. Anniepie &#8211; :bfp: Second tri 

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; Unknown

26. Puppymom - TTC/NTNP

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :baby::baby: Acorns are here! :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; :bfp: Third Tri

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :bfp: Second Tri

45. Sweetpea - :bfp: Second tri

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Wow things are moving along for everyone! Congrats to the new acorns on the way and more acorn twins... oh my! :happydance::happydance: DH and I are TTC again for 2 months now... my cycles still aren't regular by any means so should probably schedule with my FS soon.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Miss Redknob said:


> Hope you pass so you don't have to do the 3hr test :hugs:

 i forgot to tell ya i passed it so thankful that i did.

woohoo for TTCing babymaby


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's great news Sweetpea :)

Glad to hear you are TTC again baby :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we just finally got home from the doc appointment stopped at a few places( in-laws and my parents to show them the pics to see if they could guess.) i cant get a good enough shot of the pics to post them so ill tell ya what we are having.
its a .......... :pink:
my intuition was right all along. baby had the hick ups too very cute.
we go again in 4 weeks and have my 3d4d scan done. to check all the functions are growing right like the heart and so on by the specialist.
so ecstatic.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats on team :pink: Sweet xx


----------



## pixie23

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on team pink Sweetpea :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Had out NT scan today, all went well! Have a 1:14499 chance of downs, so "low risk" :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

Miss Redknob said:


> Had out NT scan today, all went well! Have a 1:14499 chance of downs, so "low risk" :dance:

That's great news :happydance::flower:


----------



## pixie23

Fantastic!


----------



## trgirl308

Yay Miss Red!

And congrats sweetpea! :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

great news miss redknob


----------



## babynewbie

Yay for pink bumps and low risk results! :dance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

we decided to name our little girl Evelyn Hope. so excited.


----------



## pixie23

What a lovely name!

We're naming the boys Zechariah and Isaiah.


----------



## KellyC75

Lovely names....&#9825;


----------



## Sw33tp3a

how cute


----------



## Miss Redknob

Gorgeous names Pixie xx


----------



## pixie23

So I'm in 3rd tri and I can't believe how fast time is flying! Less than 10 weeks to go!

I'm interested in getting some reusable breast pads. Has anyone found a brand that they really like, or really didn't like?


----------



## trgirl308

I got all mine at a local store, so I have no idea what the brand is. But I would recommend getting thicker ones. I have ones that are just one layer and don't absorb anything! Then I have ones that are thicker and those are the ones I end up using all the time. It is a great investment though, really comfortable.


----------



## pixie23

Do you know what material your breast pads are?


----------



## trgirl308

I just googled them cuz I have no idea... and the ones I like the most are a mixture of hemp and cotton, and they are 3 layers. It is www.boutiquebummies.com Their site is only in French but you might be able to call them and order them online if you wanted. But if you find a natural-type store over there they might have something similar.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey everyone!

I'm jealous of your bump sweetpea, the one you've been showing off on facebook. ;) So cute!

Pixie, I can't believe you're so far along. Wow!

Good news about the test MissRedknob! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

So excited for the new acorns on the way! Love the names you picked.

MC - Kara is getting so big! Was just looking at her second birthday pics. So cute. Love the Mickey Mouse cake.

AFM I'm itching to have a second acorn! Hopefully TTC soon. Ariana is doing great.


----------



## pixie23

It's crazy how long we've all been connected in this group!

HM - A second acorn would be so exciting! I'm glad things are going well!

Only six weeks to go for me at the most, but I don't think I'll even make it that long! I'm itching for my ultrasound on Monday so I can find out how they're measuring these days!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

very exciting Pixie :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse_chicky said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm jealous of your bump sweetpea, the one you've been showing off on facebook. ;) So cute!
> 
> Pixie, I can't believe you're so far along. Wow!
> 
> Good news about the test MissRedknob! :thumbup:

thanks


----------



## vaniilla

It's been a while since we've had an update so here it is :flower:

Members Update as of 22nd of March 2013


If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:







_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown, but if anyone knows any updates on them I'll happily update 

_

1. Jackx  Unknown 

2. Shabutie  WTT

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue: 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: TTC Acorn 2 :dust:

8. Mrs_T  :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - TTC :dust:

10. Pichi :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - :bfp: Second tri

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: Third Tri :blue::blue:

14. LakensMommy11  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach  TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

20. Anniepie  :bfp: Second tri :yellow:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :bfp:Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall  Unknown

26. Puppymom - :bfp: First tri

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :baby::baby: Acorns are here! :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek  Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :baby: NTNP Acorn 2 :dust:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - :bfp: Second Tri :pink:

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod  :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie  :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - WTT/no longer ttc *not sure*

38. kintenda  :bfp: Third Tri :yellow:

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85  Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :bfp: Second Tri :blue:

45. Sweetpea - :bfp: Third Tri :pink:

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## mouse_chicky

hakunamatata said:


> So excited for the new acorns on the way! Love the names you picked.
> 
> MC - Kara is getting so big! Was just looking at her second birthday pics. So cute. Love the Mickey Mouse cake.
> 
> AFM I'm itching to have a second acorn! Hopefully TTC soon. Ariana is doing great.

She is so big! Time is speeding by. My good friend did her cake--she's so awesome, and she just does it for a hobby. I love Ariana's pictures too. :cloud9: Fingers crossed for a quick ttc #2 journey for you.


----------



## babyb54

I love that we all still check in with this group every so often. :)

Reagan will be ONE in just a week! CAN YOU FREAKING BELIEVE THAT? Time just doesn't slow down!

I love all the acorn updates and how many are on their way (our tree is about to get a LOT bigger! ;)). GL to all the soon-to-be mommas!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Oh my gosh, babyb54! That pic of Reagan in your avatar is too cute!


----------



## hakunamatata

She's totally cheesing it!! So cute! Can't believe she's almost one! Where does the time go??


----------



## babynewbie

Wow another baby acorn turning one!! Crazy it feels like 5 minutes ago we all joined this group!


----------



## vaniilla

I can't believe she's going to be one soon! she looks so grown up in your pic, I remember when she was as big as your oh's hat!


----------



## hakunamatata

I love the comparative pics with the pink giraffe! Fumfy has the same one btw! Gotta love Carter's


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck with ttc Hm ;0)

Hello everyone else & Happy 1st Birthdays to the little acorns xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Time really flies! How are you and your LO's Kelly?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im so excited for you HK, good luck on TTCing. i cant wait till my little one comes and it will be so special with her being so little this coming fall for the holidays. 
Happy Birthday to all the new 1 year olds cant believe its been that long.


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Time really flies! How are you and your LO's Kelly?

Your little acorn is adorable in your pic xx

We are good thanks, the Girls are starting to play together more now, which is so sweet, but they leave a trail of havoc behind them!! Lol

Love all my bubbas soooo much, but am very glad to have completed my Family now, im exhausted!!! Eldest 21 this year & youngest (my acorn!) just turned 1 <3


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw that's so sweet they're playing together.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Okay, let's try this again. :bfp: :happydance:

Due mid to late December. I hope she sticks.


----------



## pixie23

Congrats mouse_chicky! Wishing you H&H 9 months!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats hunny! H&h 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay MC!!!!! :bunny: :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

mouse_chicky said:


> Okay, let's try this again. :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Due mid to late December. I hope she sticks.

mouse chicky thats awesome wohooo


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic MC :dance:


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations mouse chicky! :D :bunny:


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats MC!!! :D :dance:


----------



## anniepie

great news MC!! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats mousechicky....sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## babyb54

MC! Ahh!! CONGRATS!! :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hooray for more tiny acorns! I'm getting super broody. I hope we start TTC this month!!!


----------



## babyb54

So funny HK. Anytime I see a newborn all I think is "SHIT I NEVER WANT TO DO THAT AGAIN!" LOL!! Reagan was SO easy, but I still just SO love getting closer and closer to the interactive stage.. I can't wait for her to be old enough for us to go do things as a family and for her to really understand what's going on and have some fun. The thought of going back to square one makes me :wacko:

I'm really beginning to think Reagan will be our only, and I'll just love on everyone else's babies. Hehe. DH's cousin is expecting in August and just found out she's having twins (in addition to her daughter who just turned 2!), and my bestie is pregnant with her second. There will not be a lack of squish for me to cuddle. ;)


----------



## hakunamatata

I love the interactive stage too. Ani is a lot of fun. I won't enjoy waking up every few hours for feedings if I have another baby, but I do want to expand my family, and the sleep deprivation months go by very quickly.


----------



## babyb54

Oh I know. You blink and they're done. I hope you didn't take my post the wrong way..I didn't mean you needed to justify wanting another, LOL. I just think it's funny that so many with babes around Reagan's age are thinking of the next, when I feel so very differently. I'm such a weirdo! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh no, to each their own. I could never be a Duggar for example and have 19 kids! Whatever works for whatever family :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

It'll be great, Reagan will have lots of playmates her age!


----------



## babyb54

19 kids :wacko: Makes me tired just thinking about it!


----------



## trgirl308

Makes my vajayjay hurt.... lol


----------



## babyb54

Hahaha. That too! As it is, just the one has already permanently screwed up my pee stream. :rofl:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babyb54 said:


> Hahaha. That too! As it is, just the one has already permanently screwed up my pee stream. :rofl:

:rofl:you are funny. that is so true though.....
we are done after this one. i cant wait till she gets here though... to actually experience the whole baby thing is gonna be amazing. my first two i had to go back to work and was so not ready i cant wait to enjoy every moment.


----------



## pixie23

I can't wait to get started with these two! DH and I are in agreement that we'd like to have another after these two, but we'll see - with us the chance of having twins again is really high so I don't think we'll be considering adding anymore for at least a couple of years.


----------



## babynewbie

I can't wait to have more, I always said I only wanted three, but now the thought that my next pregnancy/baby could be my last makes me sad, so it's gone up to 4 maybe even 5 lol! I want no.3 already but OH has put his foot down, V has to be in school first!


----------



## vaniilla

Couldn't he agree to a middle ground and wait until A is in school instead?


----------



## babyb54

Hehe. See, I'm totally outnumbered. :cry: :haha:

I didn't want any kids for so long, and then like a switch I was SUPER DUPER broody. Now I feel totally complete with Reagan. But who knows, maybe in a couple of years that damn switch will go off again. :winkwink: 

My MIL sure hopes so. She's told us that she's been praying that if we really don't choose to have another, that God will give us an "oops" instead. LOL

I didn't tell her, but her praying to powers-that-be only makes me want to do something more drastic and permanent to make sure nobody puts a baby in my uterus without my consent! :rofl:


----------



## pixie23

You've got to do what's best for you and your family! Does your DH feel like you guys are complete as well?


----------



## hakunamatata

babynewbie said:


> I can't wait to have more, I always said I only wanted three, but now the thought that my next pregnancy/baby could be my last makes me sad, so it's gone up to 4 maybe even 5 lol! I want no.3 already but OH has put his foot down, V has to be in school first!

You're so young, you have plenty of time! And some fun stuff coming up too by the look of your tickers! Enjoy!


----------



## hakunamatata

babyb54 said:


> I didn't want any kids for so long, and then like a switch I was SUPER DUPER broody.

I didn't want kids at all in my 20s! Was never broody. Never saw a little baby and got uterus pangs :haha: When I met DH, we were 27. He said he wanted kids and I thought I wanted them too, but it was still this weird, nebulous, abstract idea. I was more interested in :sex: and planning our wedding. We got married when we were 30. We got a puppy a month later. Still no broodiness. Then all of a sudden when my SIL had her baby in November and I held that tiny cute girl, and saw the way DH looked at his niece...I started getting super broody. Joined BnB the following April.


----------



## babyb54

pixie23 said:


> You've got to do what's best for you and your family! Does your DH feel like you guys are complete as well?

Yup! If we were to ever have a second, it would definitely be at my pulling and not his.


----------



## babynewbie

vaniilla said:


> Couldn't he agree to a middle ground and wait until A is in school instead?

He won't budge, but he said before that we couldn't have no.2 until he was at school, and that didn't last long!



hakunamatata said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to have more, I always said I only wanted three, but now the thought that my next pregnancy/baby could be my last makes me sad, so it's gone up to 4 maybe even 5 lol! I want no.3 already but OH has put his foot down, V has to be in school first!
> 
> You're so young, you have plenty of time! And some fun stuff coming up too by the look of your tickers! Enjoy!Click to expand...

I definitely don't feel young lol. Yes some exciting things coming up, can't wait! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 23rd of April 2013


If anyone knows any updates let me know :flower:



_
Some may be wondering why keep updating a thread not many visit anymore but as you can see from the list there are still several ladies still ttc (or ttc another acorn) and I hope that if they happen to stumble on here again they know that they are not forgotten and that we are all still hoping and praying that they will get their bfps soon too. _


_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown, but if anyone knows any updates on them I'll happily update 

_

1. Jackx &#8211; Unknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; WTT

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - WTT

6. Elski - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue: 

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: TTC Acorn 2 :dust:

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - :bfp: First Tri

10. Pichi :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - TTC :dust:

12. MackMomma8 - :bfp: Second tri

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: Third Tri :blue::blue: - little acorns may be here! :happydance:

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

20. Anniepie &#8211; :bfp: Third Tri :yellow:

21. Vaniila - TTC :dust:

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; Unknown

26. Puppymom - :bfp: Second Tri

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :baby::baby: Acorns are here! :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :baby: NTNP Acorn 2 :dust:

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - :bfp: Third Tri :blue:

34. BabyMaybe917 - WTT :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - WTT/no longer ttc *not sure*

38. kintenda &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :bfp: Second Tri :blue:

45. Sweetpea - :bfp: Third Tri :pink:

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - TTC :dust:


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:

Acorn #2 on the way!


----------



## trgirl308

:happydance: Yay for more acorns! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:)


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> :wave:
> 
> Acorn #2 on the way!

:yipee:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats HK i totally missed the announcement. yay!!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

pixie- hope you are doing well almost time for your little ones to be here. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Not much longer for you Sweetpea, how exciting!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i hope she stays in a bit longer. baby shower is on the 2nd so at least till then but i think im leaking amniotic fluid. got my doc appointment tomorrow and im gonna ask him to check.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you aren't leaking. When I was pg with Ani I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid too and it turned out to be nothing. (They think I was peeing myself a little :rofl:)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i think that may be it also


----------



## hakunamatata

Pregnancy is sexy huh? :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Girls, stop, you're making me hot with all of your sexy talk! :rofl: 

....have I mentioned lately how my pee stream is more of a pee spray ever since Reagan? :flower: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyb54

But in all seriousness, Sweetpea, I hope you aren't leaking! Def keep us posted after your appointment. I'll be thinking about you and your LO!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh my...sounds...messy :haha:


----------



## babyb54

Totes is. I think we figured out the real reason women pee sitting down. Muahaha. Or maybe it's just me because I tore like a zig zag. :(

Can we have a moment of silence for the original state of my vajayjay? It will never be the same. :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## babyb54

Sorry girls, I'm in a goofy good mood today! Happy Friday!


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## babynewbie

:haha:


----------



## pixie23

Congrats HK!

AFM, Isaiah and Zechariah arrived April 19th and we're released from the hospital today! We're all doing really well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks for the update! So glad you and the boys are well!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Baby b i did also the zig zag part. that area never the same. that's what happens with 9 and 10 pounders.:cry: 
h-K im doing ok no more leaking for now if i was at all before. appointment went good. but i have dropped and so it may not be long from now. i diffidently have felt the dropped part the most in past few days. with all the pain i have had more down there she is also head down been that way since week 23 scan. but her head is down and engaged. doc said.:happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Yay for pixxie glad all healthy and at home.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So glad to hear you and the boys are home Pixie xx


----------



## babyb54

Fantastic news pixie! How is life at home with the whole fam?!

Sweetpea, glad to hear the appt went well and no (more) leaking! Hopefully bubs will stay put for at least a few more weeks..you're a little early yet!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i know, each day one at a time. wen to a babyshower this evening, when i got home my feet are swollen like balloons time to put my feet up and go to bed. night all.


----------



## hakunamatata

And Miss Redknob is in the double digits! 99 days to go!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Exciting red, almost there. Wish there was a fast forward button to all the fun parts.l like babyshowers and then to birth lol


----------



## pixie23

babyb54 said:


> Fantastic news pixie! How is life at home with the whole fam?!
> 
> Sweetpea, glad to hear the appt went well and no (more) leaking! Hopefully bubs will stay put for at least a few more weeks..you're a little early yet!

Life is fantastic! I love being a mommy! Been extra busy as the boys are cluster feeding so there are top off feeds between our regular 3 hourly feeds.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay 99 days to go for me!! :dance:

I know what you mean Sweetpea I want to give birth so bad already :haha:

Glad to hear things are going well Pixie :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hello everyone! I haven't updated in a while or been on here because life has been CRAZY. There is simply no other way to put it! Today marks 3 weeks of fostering my niece and nephew. It has been crazy. To go from having no kids to a 3 and 6 year old words cannot express. The kids are doing well for the most part, we have our good days and our bad days which I'm sure all families do.

Spoiler
Their mom is still not allowed visits at this time but she does get to call them at this point, court again next week... we'll see what happens. :shrug:
 And we have been TTC again. I'm taking clomid but still haven't ovulated. Go in for labwork next week to see if I o'd this cycle or not. Fx'd... 

So exciting to see all the acorns on the way and already here... I can't wait for my turn to add! For now, I'm plenty busy with a new dog and 2 kids but I would LOVE to have an LO of my own. :cloud9:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't updated in a while or been on here because life has been CRAZY. There is simply no other way to put it! Today marks 3 weeks of fostering my niece and nephew. It has been crazy. To go from having no kids to a 3 and 6 year old words cannot express. The kids are doing well for the most part, we have our good days and our bad days which I'm sure all families do.
> 
> Spoiler
> Their mom is still not allowed visits at this time but she does get to call them at this point, court again next week... we'll see what happens. :shrug:
> And we have been TTC again. I'm taking clomid but still haven't ovulated. Go in for labwork next week to see if I o'd this cycle or not. Fx'd...
> 
> So exciting to see all the acorns on the way and already here... I can't wait for my turn to add! For now, I'm plenty busy with a new dog and 2 kids but I would LOVE to have an LO of my own. :cloud9:

hope it all turns out for the best and hope your TTCing ends with a :bfp: soon.


----------



## hakunamatata

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't updated in a while or been on here because life has been CRAZY. There is simply no other way to put it! Today marks 3 weeks of fostering my niece and nephew. It has been crazy. To go from having no kids to a 3 and 6 year old words cannot express. The kids are doing well for the most part, we have our good days and our bad days which I'm sure all families do.
> 
> Spoiler
> Their mom is still not allowed visits at this time but she does get to call them at this point, court again next week... we'll see what happens. :shrug:
> And we have been TTC again. I'm taking clomid but still haven't ovulated. Go in for labwork next week to see if I o'd this cycle or not. Fx'd...
> 
> So exciting to see all the acorns on the way and already here... I can't wait for my turn to add! For now, I'm plenty busy with a new dog and 2 kids but I would LOVE to have an LO of my own. :cloud9:

Wow. Good thing your niece and nephew have you :hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

today i am so procrastinating so far i havent done anything i gotta still do dishes laundry straighten my kitchen(nesting kind of organization) and finish a blanket for my mother in law i started last year and try and have it done by tomorrow for mothers day. we shall see how that one goes. hope yall are all doing well.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

how is everyone? are ya still hanging in there with that bean of yours HK?


----------



## hakunamatata

Sw33tp3a said:


> how is everyone? are ya still hanging in there with that bean of yours HK?

Hey I'm good hon, how are you? Happy 34 weeks!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

im doing good, have no kiddos this morning on a sunday so gonna try and get as much cleaning done. yay 34 weeks... come on week 37... lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Not much longer! Hope you enjoyed the peace and quiet.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ended up meeting them at the water park and then going out to dinner. lol


----------



## hakunamatata

That sounds like a lot of fun. I haven't been to a water park in a long time. Bet you couldn't do any of the slides though being pregnant right? I can't want to take Ani to a water park when she gets older. They don't have any around here that I know of but there are a few really cool ones in Florida, which is where we go every now and then. Love your pic on FB btw, you look great.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i wasnt trying to get my face, or i would have smiled. we went to a sprinkler park that has water that comes out of the ground up at the kids. its free. we have a real water park opening this coming weekend caled wetnwild. but all id be able to do is the lazy river. lol
ya i use to have passes to the one in tampa florida. 

today we are going to the Bellagio a casino here that has botanical garden of flowers and design with real butterflies that are all over the place a butterfly habitat basically. gonna take lots of pics and hopefully better ones of a belly shot today.

:)


----------



## hakunamatata

That sounds lovely!!


----------



## KellyC75

pixie23 said:


> Congrats HK!
> 
> AFM, Isaiah and Zechariah arrived April 19th and we're released from the hospital today! We're all doing really well!

Congratulations Pixie :twinboys:


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls :wave:
Hope everyoneis doing Ok xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Kelly :)


----------



## anniepie

Hi Kelly! I'm great...my little acorn was born 10 days ago :cloud9: Lauren Abigail. Love her to the moon and back...


----------



## Shabutie

Kelly No way is your daughter 17 months! Where the hell did that time go!
Are you back in the UK now then?

Congrats, such a beautiful name.

AFM, I am nearly 7 weeks preggo tomorrow!


----------



## hakunamatata

DH, Ariana, and I are doing great, and this pregnancy is going very well. Will have gender confirmed in a few weeks :)


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats Annie and Shabutie!


----------



## KellyC75

anniepie said:


> Hi Kelly! I'm great...my little acorn was born 10 days ago :cloud9: Lauren Abigail. Love her to the moon and back...

Many Congrats on your Daughter :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Shabutie said:


> Kelly No way is your daughter 17 months! Where the hell did that time go!
> Are you back in the UK now then?
> 
> Congrats, such a beautiful name.
> 
> AFM, I am nearly 7 weeks preggo tomorrow!

Many congrats on the pregnancy :bfp: :dust:

Yes, my acorn is getting big, walking, talking a little too!
I am finding it a little tough right now, with 2 toddlers! 
We arrived home (uk) in October and sooo happy to be back xx


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> DH, Ariana, and I are doing great, and this pregnancy is going very well. Will have gender confirmed in a few weeks :)

How exciting....gender scans are amazing :cloud9:
Enjoy every minute....will you be sharing the news? Love to find out xx


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> DH, Ariana, and I are doing great, and this pregnancy is going very well. Will have gender confirmed in a few weeks :)
> 
> How exciting....gender scans are amazing :cloud9:
> Enjoy every minute....will you be sharing the news? Love to find out xxClick to expand...

Thanks! I'll pop back in here when I find out!

I'd like to join your LO's close in age group.

How are you doing? What's new with you?


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> DH, Ariana, and I are doing great, and this pregnancy is going very well. Will have gender confirmed in a few weeks :)
> 
> How exciting....gender scans are amazing :cloud9:
> Enjoy every minute....will you be sharing the news? Love to find out xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'll pop back in here when I find out!
> 
> I'd like to join your LO's close in age group.
> 
> How are you doing? What's new with you?Click to expand...

Exciting....cant wait to hear xx

Things good for us...Girls are keeping me busy (a little too busy!! Lol) Cant wait for teething to be done ;0)

Love to have you join the Lo close in age group xx


----------



## hakunamatata

I hear ya. Ani has 12 teeth now! :shock: Her lower left gum is swollen because another molar is coming soon.

Are you glad to be back in the UK?


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> I hear ya. Ani has 12 teeth now! :shock: Her lower left gum is swollen because another molar is coming soon.
> 
> Are you glad to be back in the UK?

'O' is on 12 teeth now too! The back ones are just awful for them arent they :(

Yes, really happy to be back in the UK....Really appreciate all we have here now :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Annie and Shabutie! wow what have i missed so excited for yall... woohoo...


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats sweetpea!


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> Yes, really happy to be back in the UK....Really appreciate all we have here now :)

Great to hear!


----------



## pixie23

My boys are doing fab! They're growing loads and are just a joy to spend life with! They're coming up on 4 months, I can't believe how fast time can go!


----------



## vaniilla

Members Update as of 20th of August 2013










_
(p.s anyone within a week of advancing a tri I've put forward - a week goes by really quickly! )


Also anybody that hasn't been on the forum for 3+ months I've just changed to unknown. 

_

1. Jackx &#8211; Unknown 

2. Shabutie &#8211; :bfp: first tri

3. Augie -:baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

4. KellyC75 - :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink: 

5. iHeartbaby#1 - Unknown

6. Elski - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

7. Hakunamatata - :baby: :bfp: Second tri

8. Mrs_T &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :pink:

9. mouse_chicky - :bfp: Second tri :blue:

10. Pichi :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

11. Kellysays2u - :bfp: First Tri 

12. MackMomma8 - :bfp: Third tri

13. Pixie23 - :bfp: :baby::baby: Acorns are here! :blue::blue: 

14. LakensMommy11 &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

15. Skybluheaven - WTT

16. CheerCoach &#8211; TTC :dust:

17. Stacey_Ann - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

18. LovePurple - :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

9. Kitty2385 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

20. Anniepie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

21. Vaniila - NTNP

22. Glowworm00 :baby: Acorn is here! 

23. Music81 - Unknown

24. BlueHadeda - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

25. Iwantitall &#8211; Unknown

26. Puppymom - :bfp: Third tri 

27. Babyb54 - :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

28. Mrs. Gibbo - :baby::baby: Acorns are here! :blue::blue:

29. Pipsqueek &#8211; Acon is here! :blue:

30. trgirl308 - :baby: :bfp: First tri 

31. vitfawifetobe :baby: Acorn is here :pink:

32. xfairyhopesx - TTC :dust:

33. MrsMcP - WTT

34. BabyMaybe917 - TTC :dust:

35. babyfromgod &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here!! :blue:

36. babynewbie &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

37. baby.love - Uknown

38. kintenda &#8211; :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

39. Sama86 - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink:

40. vicki.mummy - unknown

41. Sichimi - WTT

42. Tyler85 &#8211; Unknown

43. Babymakestwo - Unknown 

44. MissRedknob :baby: Acorn is here! :blue: 

45. Sweetpea - :baby: Acorn is here! :pink: 

46. Laurgil :baby: Acorn is here! :blue:

47. Andielina - :bfp: First Tri! 


Big congrats to those who have gotten their long awaited bfps and big hugs to those wtt/ttc :hugs::dust:


----------



## Andielina

Thanks, V! Looks awesome. I'm so excited to see that beautiful :bfp: beside my name. :blush: That was some hard work! 

:hugs: to everyone!!!

:dust: for those that need it!


----------



## KellyC75

Got something to share HKM? Only popped in to find out xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Haha! Yup the baby has been confirmed a boy! :blue:

How you doing Kelly?


----------



## KellyC75

hakunamatata said:


> Haha! Yup the baby has been confirmed a boy! :blue:
> 
> How you doing Kelly?


:blue: So pleased for you...Blue ones are lovely! X


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah we are excited to be having one of each :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Hi there,
I'm 27 and my husband is 40. He has 1 son and the we have 3 sons together. I've had 2 m/c's due to low progesterone. We started trying for a girl this month and it didn't happen. I've been charting my bbt and using opk's so hoping next month is our month!


----------



## trgirl308

Good luck Mommatoboys! Hope you catch nice and quick! This is a really old group so we don't post very much anymore. 

Afm, pregnant with my 2nd scan on Oct. 15th hopefully will see the gender then. We are hoping for a girl but will be happy with either!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you I hope so too! I dont want to go through to many tww's they are torture lol. I would love a daughter but would be happy with another son. My boys hold a special place in my heart and wouldn't mind adding another one to that:).


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi Momma and welcome!! Great to see new faces!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mommatoboys
wishing you luck hun.. babydust to you... i had the same situation as was even told i was going thrue preminupos and next thing about 6 weeks later we had given and took a test out of the weird feeling and we were pregnant. so never give up.....


----------



## KellyC75

trgirl308 said:


> Good luck Mommatoboys! Hope you catch nice and quick! This is a really old group so we don't post very much anymore.
> 
> Afm, pregnant with my 2nd scan on Oct. 15th hopefully will see the gender then. We are hoping for a girl but will be happy with either!

Congrats trgirl....so pleased for you

'Little ones close in age' now.....come join my group x


----------



## Mommatoboys




----------



## Mommatoboys

The first one was taken around 8:30am and this one I tested at 1:10pm. I had a temp drop this morning. I usually don't ovulate until like day 16 or 17 but I'm only on day 13 today. I've been cramping sing yesterday which is unusual for me.


----------



## trgirl308

Typically a positive is when the line is darker than the control line so I would say you aren't quite there yet. But you need to take a few everyday and look at the progression to see your surge. Either way it looks like you are close and the cramping is a good sign!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Took another one at 8 last night lines looked equally as dark and the one I took today was way lighter so I'm hoping that I'm ovulating. hubby and i managed to get in a quick try while kids napped so keeping my fingers crossed. It's harder this time around ttc with the hubby working 3rd 7 says a week and 3 kids around lol.


----------



## Mommatoboys

This the one I took today.
View attachment 669579
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommatoboys

And this the one I took last night.


----------



## trgirl308

That looks promising! Fx you did ovulate and the quick roll did the trick!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks! Guess I'm just in the waiting game now:)


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Momma :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Will update though I'm going to "try" and not test until at least the 22nd:)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey ladies! Haven't popped in in awhile. 

Congrats trgirl on #2!

I'm loving pics of Evelyn on facebook sweetpea. :)


----------



## trgirl308

Thanks!

Happy V-day + 1 week! :)


----------



## KellyC75

Mommatoboys said:


> Will update though I'm going to "try" and not test until at least the 22nd:)

Good luck Momma :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hello everyone! Thought I'd pop in and let you know I've updated my journal with news of my BFP... That's right! Another Acorn!!!


----------



## anniepie

Great news BabyMaybe! Xx


----------



## hakunamatata

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Hello everyone! Thought I'd pop in and let you know I've updated my journal with news of my BFP... That's right! Another Acorn!!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

congrats girl!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Congrats!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Tested at 10dpo and it was bfn:( so going to wait a few days and try again.


----------



## trgirl308

That is still really early. I got both my bfps at 14-15 dpo.


----------



## Mommatoboys

That's what I hoping. I didn't test with any if my other pregnancies till I was 4 or more days late. I just really hope it happens this month.


----------



## Mommatoboys

I think I'm going to test again tonight or in the morning. Boobs have been getting more sore and tender each day and they are really never this bothersome before af. I also have been having mild to moderate af like cramps and lower back ache which isn't really typical either. I know every cycle is different but I'm hoping that its going to result in a bfp.


----------



## trgirl308

Fx for you! :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Another BFN this morning:(. I think I saw a very faint line but just think its an evap. Symptom are still strong. Bb's haven't felt like this since I was pregnant and nursing. I want to believe I still have hope but I'm not holding my breath. Af is due in 3 to 4 days so I guess I will just keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Here's a pic of the one I think is an evap line.


----------



## trgirl308

I don't know after how long you took the pic.... but it certainly looks like 2 lines!


----------



## Mommatoboys

The pic was taken a few hours later so probably just an evap even though I didn't get evaps on on the other two I took a couple days earlier. Going to test again in the morning I guess.


----------



## Andielina

I was queen of the squinters!! I know it's not what anybody ttc wants to hear but I had so many of those exact brand tests that had evaps just like that one! 

But when I FINALLY got my bfp- it was 12dpo and there was no mistaking it! The line was definitely pink and definitely there. 

Fingers crossed you will have a bfp in a few days, but if not don't give up! It took me almost 2 years, but I'm finally trudging through my last days of the first tri. :)

:hugs: and good luck!


----------



## TTC99

I hope to be included if you are all still accepting people :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yea I know if it was a true BFP I wouldn't have to second guess it. This is our 3rd cycle of ttc which I know isn't long at all but with my 1st son it happen the 1st cycle using opk's and with my twins it happened the 1st cycle of using opk's again so I just guess I thought it would be the same this time. I was so much more patient testing with all my other pregnancies since I thought it didn't happen so I didn't even test till af was 3 to 4 days late and got BFP's first test. Wish I could be that patient this time around lol. So happy for your pregnancy! Best of luck!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Welcome:)


----------



## hakunamatata

TTC99 said:


> I hope to be included if you are all still accepting people :)

Welcome :flower:



Mommatoboys said:


> Yea I know if it was a true BFP I wouldn't have to second guess it. This is our 3rd cycle of ttc which I know isn't long at all but with my 1st son it happen the 1st cycle using opk's and with my twins it happened the 1st cycle of using opk's again so I just guess I thought it would be the same this time. I was so much more patient testing with all my other pregnancies since I thought it didn't happen so I didn't even test till af was 3 to 4 days late and got BFP's first test. Wish I could be that patient this time around lol. So happy for your pregnancy! Best of luck!

Hope it's a second line and not an evap! FX for you.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Got a BFN again this morning at 14dpo so I really don't think it happened this month:(:(


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: You're not out yet!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you:). Just so bummed after seeing that BFN this morning.


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I told myself last night that if my temp went down any I wouldn't test. Well it was up .3 so I got excited and took my last test and it was BFN ugh!!! Of I think I see a very faint line but I know it's just in my head. I just don't know what to think bb's are even more tender today. I wish af would just show up and stop teasing me.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Mommatoboys said:


> So I told myself last night that if my temp went down any I wouldn't test. Well it was up .3 so I got excited and took my last test and it was BFN ugh!!! Of I think I see a very faint line but I know it's just in my head. I just don't know what to think bb's are even more tender today. I wish af would just show up and stop teasing me.

keeping hopes up for ya hun.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Got a bfn from a frer this morning so I know I'm out. I just feel so strange this cycle don't know what's going on.


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: sorry to hear that, hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Me too! Still no af so maybe she will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## babynewbie

Sounds like the month I caught with DD. Symptoms but no AF and lots of BFN! But then suddenly... :bfp:!!

Fingers crossed for you hun! :dust:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

First sonogram scheduled for next week!!!


----------



## trgirl308

That's great! Mine is on the 15th. :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

babynewbie said:


> Sounds like the month I caught with DD. Symptoms but no AF and lots of BFN! But then suddenly... :bfp:!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun! :dust:

Thanks I sure hope so! Still no af just a little brown and red cm (sorry tmi) yesterday and today. If no af in the morning at 20dpo then I guess I will use my last frer but I don't have much hope.


----------



## Andielina

BabyMaybe917 said:


> First sonogram scheduled for next week!!!

Oh my gosh congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you! You guys were on and off like we were- so stoked to see you with a bfp!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay for songrams, ladies!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Af finally arrived in the middle of the night:(. Just glad to put this cycle behind me and hope for better luck this month!


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:hugs: you will get your acorn


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just wanted to share with everyone that I will be adding 2 acorns to the mix! :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Just wanted to share with everyone that I will be adding 2 acorns to the mix! :)

Congrats! Twins are amazing. Mine just turned 3 and it has been an amazing journey:).


----------



## babyb54

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Just wanted to share with everyone that I will be adding 2 acorns to the mix! :)

Whoa! A HUGE congrats! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

BabyMaybe917 said:


> Just wanted to share with everyone that I will be adding 2 acorns to the mix! :)

Twins!!! :dance: :oneofeach:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Yay babymaybe! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## trgirl308

Happy 30 weeks MC!


----------



## Andielina

HUGE congrats baby maybe!! Two for one deal! :thumbup: mouse chicky not long for you and your acorn will be here!!! :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:) Thanks ladies! Time is flying by now.


----------



## trgirl308

Well looks like the acorns are really multiplying cuz I'm having twins as well!


----------



## hakunamatata

:bunny: :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats on all the twins!! :dance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:happydance: Awesome!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

trgirl308 said:


> Well looks like the acorns are really multiplying cuz I'm having twins as well!

Yay!!! I'm so excited for you!!! And another scorn to be preggo with twins at same time!!!


----------



## babyb54

SO MANY ACORNS! Eee! Congrats TR!


----------



## KellyC75

Oh yay! :happydance:

Congrats on the twin acorns to you both :cloud9:
:oneofeach:
:twingirls:
:twinboys:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love this little reunion! So much good news!


----------



## Andielina

Yay! Babies everywhere!!! We are so excited- we have a gender scan booked for this coming Friday and can't wait to see if we are adding a pink or blue acorn to the mix!!!

What an eventful Autumn this has turned out to be! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh can't wait to find out Andie!


----------



## Miss Redknob

So exciting Andie, I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Redknob's guesses are as good as the scan! She was right about both of mine :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope I get the others right :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

If you're wrong, you'll have to refund their money :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl:


----------



## Andielina

:rofl: I can't decide which I'm hoping for- I'm really on the fence! I would be elated with a little girl, but all of my cool nursery ideas revolve around having a boy! We shall see!! Not long!!!'


----------



## Mommatoboys

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. I'm 1dpo and the dh and I managed to bd day before and day of O so I'm hoping this is my month! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck Momma :)


----------



## trgirl308

Good luck and lots of baby :dust: !!


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Momma! :flower:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

:dust:


----------



## anniepie

Oh wow...just catching up on all the news! Congratulations babymaybe and trgirl on the twins!!!

My beautiful Lauren is 12 weeks old now - can't believe it...and feeling broody for number 2 already :wacko: There's a cute little vid of her on my journal for those who are interested. She's a doll, but keeps me busy!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hi! Care if I join? My DH and I had been NTNP #2 for the last couple months but now we are going to start TTC but remain relaxed about it. Our daughter Everlee is 15 months old. We were on clomid to conceive her but since having her I have had regular cycles :) hoping it will be easier this time around. I'm excited ad can't wait to give everlee and brother or sister. Wishing everyone the best of luck.


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mommatoboys said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. I'm 1dpo and the dh and I managed to bd day before and day of O so I'm hoping this is my month! Fingers crossed!

Hey ladies!
Hope you all are doing great! Just wanted to post an update that I didn't get my BFP last cycle:cry:. On cd8 currently and just wanting on O day to try again. :dust: to all you ttc ladies!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: JM welcome :)

Momma - sorry about this month, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Lots of luck this month!


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm back! Hope you all are doing good! So I'm in the tww wait again. Dh and I gave this cycle our best so just hope it happens:shrug:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck Momma, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Omg! So I either got a faint bfp or a cruel evap. Showed up right away and has pink in it. My friends says it's a bfp. What do you ladies think?


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh I can see something! I got a ghost line around 9dpo like that when I got pg this time. FX for you! :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks I'm going to test again tonight or in the morning. I'm just so excited!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Looks like a very very faint bfp to me :) Have you got a FRER?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> Looks like a very very faint bfp to me :) Have you got a FRER?

Had them in my hand but decided not to waste my money. I have 2 ic left to use and if the line gets darker in those then I'm going to buy a digi.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I would do a FRER before doing a digi, as the digi are not as sensitive :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> I would do a FRER before doing a digi, as the digi are not as sensitive :)

Yea I know. That's why I was going to wait and test with one around Friday or Saturday morning may still be to early for the digi though. Just wanted one that said pregnant so I could put it in the gift bag with an ohio state onesie and bib to announce it to the dh:).


----------



## Miss Redknob

Mommatoboys said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> I would do a FRER before doing a digi, as the digi are not as sensitive :)
> 
> Yea I know. That's why I was going to wait and test with one around Friday or Saturday morning may still be to early for the digi though. Just wanted one that said pregnant so I could put it in the gift bag with an ohio state onesie and bib to announce it to the dh:).Click to expand...

What a nice way to announce to DH :cloud9: How many dpo are you?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you:). The dh was always right there when I got all my other bfp's and I want to do something special to announce this bfp since it's our last:(. I'm around 9dpo.


----------



## hakunamatata

I was 9dpo with a super faint line like that - bet you'll have a darker line tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I think it is so sweet to surprise him :)

I got a faint bfp on a FRER at 9dpo :) Hope tonights or tomorrows test is darker :thumbup:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks ladies! I was thinking about testing tonigh but afraid a line might not show since I've been drinking so much water. Will try to wait till morning:)


----------



## trgirl308

That looks like a faint line! Fx for a darker one tomorrow! Congrats!!


----------



## his_mine_ours

Hi there Ladies. 

I'm sorry to gate crash but I'm new to this site and utterly hopeless and wanted to ask Miss Redknob a question.

I read in an old thread from quite some time ago that you were trying to conceive using cassava. I was just wondering if you have any tips on using it, was the supplement you were using reputable? And is there any where at all that a reputable product is sold in Aus? I wanted to start ASAP but best I can figure is that if I get it from the US it'll take 20 days or so. We're taking a break from ttc atm for 3m while I'm on my health kick and dealing with this missed mc, so I wanted to maximise the time as much as I could before we get to the goal line as I've heard for max benefit you need 5m. I've asked 2 local naturopaths and no one stocks it, 1 hadn't even heard of it but deals specifically with fertility! Do any other Aussie ladies have experience with the supplement form and sourcing it? Actually anyone?

Fingers and toes crossed so tightly for you Mommatoboys


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you! Wish I could be of some help to you but I've never heard of the stuff. Best of luck on your next round of ttc:).


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome hismineours :) You're not crashing anything. Hope you find some answers!


----------



## Miss Redknob

his_mine_ours said:


> Hi there Ladies.
> 
> I'm sorry to gate crash but I'm new to this site and utterly hopeless and wanted to ask Miss Redknob a question.
> 
> I read in an old thread from quite some time ago that you were trying to conceive using cassava. I was just wondering if you have any tips on using it, was the supplement you were using reputable? And is there any where at all that a reputable product is sold in Aus? I wanted to start ASAP but best I can figure is that if I get it from the US it'll take 20 days or so. We're taking a break from ttc atm for 3m while I'm on my health kick and dealing with this missed mc, so I wanted to maximise the time as much as I could before we get to the goal line as I've heard for max benefit you need 5m. I've asked 2 local naturopaths and no one stocks it, 1 hadn't even heard of it but deals specifically with fertility! Do any other Aussie ladies have experience with the supplement form and sourcing it? Actually anyone?
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed so tightly for you Mommatoboys

:wave: His Mine Ours :)

I bought the tablets from ebay, but I didn't end up using them as they arrived after I spoke to my OB and he said that I had to do IVF. Are you wanting to use them to conceive multiples or to just conceive? If you are wanting to just conceive, and get a juicy egg I would suggest Soy Isoflavones. I feel pregnant twice with this, but MMC due to chromosomal issues (DH has a chromosome balanced translocation).

I did a lot of reading about it on bnb. I gave them to my sister so now I am waiting to see


----------



## his_mine_ours

Thanks so much ladies for being so welcoming.

And Miss Redknob yes to both multiples (although its probably a long shot and everyone will think I'm nuts) and nice big fat juicy eggs. I've started a bit of a cocktail of supplements atm to try to help and see if anything will help my unexplained mc's. Fp, no hb and 3.5w in size difference this time :'(
All the best to your sis. Do you remember waiting long for the capsules to arrive back then? I'm just a bit worried which one to go with, I've seen negative feedback for foreverblessed and cassavashop, I just don't know which way to go with it 
:/


----------



## Mommatoboys

Here are pictures from this mornings test. Line is a bit darker so I think I have the start if my :bfp: ladies!!! I'm so excited!!! Can't wait for the line to get darker and confirm with digi and then tell dh:)


----------



## Mommatoboys

mommatoboys said:


> here are pictures from this mornings test. Line is a bit darker so i think i have the start if my :bfp: Ladies!!! I'm so excited!!! Can't wait for the line to get darker and confirm with digi and then tell dh:)
> View attachment 706033


----------



## trgirl308

Looks great! Keep 'em coming. :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you. I'm going to go buy some frer's today. Might do another test later with one:).


----------



## hakunamatata

I definitely see something! Good luck!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Line showed up within seconds with only a 30min hold! I'm pregnant!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mommatoboys




----------



## hakunamatata

Lovely!!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you:). Can't wait to tell dh!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay Momma, thats defiantly a :bfp:

His Mine Ours - They one took about 2 weeks to get here wasn't very long :)


----------



## Andielina

Congratulations, Momma! :happydance::thumbup:

I hope it goes well telling DH! That was my favorite part of finding out I was pregnant. :D


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks ladies:hugs:I'm very happy:happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

YaY! Congrats!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Took the digital this morning!!!

Going to tell dh when he gets up this evening!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Lovely line :thumbup:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Just had the kids give dh his gift bag. He didn't say a word after he opened the tin box with the pregnancy test and note in it because he was to busy crying. It was a moment I will never forget:):cloud9:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww how sweet is your DH :cloud9: What a beautiful moment you will never forget.

Sending you lots of girlie vibes
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw that's sweet :)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Mommatoboys said:


> Took the digital this morning!!!
> View attachment 706425
> 
> Going to tell dh when he gets up this evening!!! Can't wait!!!

Congratulations!


Somehow I unsubscribed to the thread!!! :dohh: I just kept thinking no one was posting anything I guess... And now I get back here to see more acorns on the way! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> Aww how sweet is your DH :cloud9: What a beautiful moment you will never forget.
> 
> Sending you lots of girlie vibes
> :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

Thank you! I got it all on video too!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's lovely how you did that. Both times I ended up not being able to wait and plan and just stuck the pee stick in his face :haha:


----------



## trgirl308

The first time I called him on the phone crying and he thought our dog had died and the second time I jumped into bed (on my birthday) and woke him up pee stick in face...


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw!

DH's reaction to me being pregnant the first time was a look of pure fear even though we were intentionally TTC :haha:


----------



## Mommatoboys

hakunamatata said:


> That's lovely how you did that. Both times I ended up not being able to wait and plan and just stuck the pee stick in his face :haha:

Lol that's pretty much how I did it all the other times.


----------



## Mommatoboys

trgirl308 said:


> The first time I called him on the phone crying and he thought our dog had died and the second time I jumped into bed (on my birthday) and woke him up pee stick in face...

Lol that's cute:)


----------



## Mommatoboys

hakunamatata said:


> Aw!
> 
> DH's reaction to me being pregnant the first time was a look of pure fear even though we were intentionally TTC :haha:

Hahaha that was my dh's reaction when I took the test with my twins because they were not planned. The real look of fear came at the ultrasound when we found out it was twins lol. He was holding our oldest and almost dropped him lol.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I finally got my autumn acorn: Tobias Alan born Dec 11th at 11:55 am, at 6 lbs 3 oz, 20 inches long. :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations hon!!


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats MC! Hope you and bubs are getting some rest now. :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy 5 weeks tomorrow Momma :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you so much! I had my first dream last night about the baby and I dreamed I had twin boys again. I had a similar dream around this time when I was pregnant with my twin boys. So now I'm freaking out a little lol.


----------



## trgirl308

Are your twins frat or id? DH and I were just talking that if we ever tried for a 4th and ended up with another set of twins it would be ok. lol


----------



## Mommatoboys

Mine are fraternal. They were in separate sacs although the doctor told me there was a 5% chance they could be identical I don't think they are. Them being fraternal makes me even more scared of having another set. I guess I have up to a 95% chance of conceiving twins again. I only felt the intense O pains on one side this cycle so I'm pretty sure I only dropped one egg. So unless that egg splits into identical twins I think I'll be ok:). If we had twins again I think my poor dh would die lol. That was his biggest fear in trying for a girl.


----------



## trgirl308

That would be crazy if you have frat twins (and therefore are at a higher risk of having them again) but instead got a set of ids. :haha: I hope you get just the one, and a girl would be nice for you! But either way.... it is too late now! :)

Mine are id (modi)... so in theory we shouldn't have them again.. but you never know!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Exactly! There's no point in crying over a split egg what's done is done:). My twins look so much alike that everyone thinks they are identical but then again all three of my boys look a lot alike.


----------



## trgirl308

Even if they were in two sacs with two placentas they could still be identical, the only real way to know is with DNA testing.....


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yea that's what they told us. We just never did have it done. Maybe one day we will:)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Finally got to meet my new doctor today and got the results on the blood work I had done the 13th. My hcg levels were 3222 and my progesterone 27.8!!! I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow at 2:45 and I'm so excited even though I know there won't be much to see:). Hope all you ladies are doing good!


----------



## hakunamatata

Great news!


----------



## Mommatoboys

So a few days ago I had a dream that I had twin boys again ( I had a dream I was having twins with my first set right before I found out they were twins.) well I had my ultrasound today and surprise twins again! She couldn't see fetal poles yet she said I was probably just to early so I have to go back in a week. I just had a bad feeling because I've been having the same really bad cramps like I did with my twins. Dh is completely freaking out. He came home and went to bed lol. I'm so scared myself. I didn't want to worry about this pregnancy so much and now I'm going to be.


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Twins again :) That's awesome. Rest up as much as you can xx


----------



## trgirl308

OMG! Crazy! You guys will get through it though. Hopefully they are girls this time!


----------



## Mommatoboys

There was no resting for me before I got pregnant do I doubt if I get any now haha. We're going to have to get a bigger house and a bus lol.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So excited to find out what they are now. Sending you heaps & heaps of :pink::pink::pink: vibes :dance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay for twins again!!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Oh my gosh I would be so ecstatic for girl twins!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Really hope they are girls for you. I only have a boy, which I think is awesome, but would love a little girl too :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Don't get me wrong my boys are my world! They are complete momma boys:) but theres just something about a mother and daughter relationship that I desperately want.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I can understand :) My mum and sisters are my best friends :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I think that's normal. I love my little girl but am looking forward to meeting my little boy as well.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Please pray for my babies! Just had some weird pain and a deep feeling of loss and a lot of bright red blood.


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you and bubs are ok :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

How you doing today Momma?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks ladies. Just had blood work done and lab said results should be in today. I hope they are because I don't want to wait until Monday to know. Finally cried myself to sleep around 1 and got up at 6:30 to dark red/brown spotting and then all bleeding stopped. Still having pain though so I'm just praying for the best and trying to rest.


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

So the other doctor looked at my results and told the nurse that my levels were consistent with how far along I am but didn't say a number. I have to go back in Monday to check my levels again and see how much they have raised. I dont know if he even knew what my first levels were or that I'm having twins. So I feel a tad better but won't be happy until after Monday. Still having light spotting and bad cramping.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear your levels are good :) Hope you feel better, rest up :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

Hopefully the cramping eases up, get some rest and lots of fluids. Fx for Monday. :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hoping for the best. :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

So the doctor just called me and he thinks I probably lost one since my levels only went up 3000 in 3 days:cry:.We're not even sure about the health of the other baby. He's trying to get me in for an ultrasound on the 31st. I'm completely devastated and i dont know how I'm going to keep myself composed around family tonight. Especially since I already had the gift boxes ready to announce the twins:(. I don't even want to go out of town now. I just want to crawl in a dark hole and stay there. Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm sorry :hugs: I really hope your other little girl is okay :hugs:


----------



## trgirl308

I'm so sorry hunny. :hugs: I hope the other baby is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Merry Christmas ladies!!!:xmas10:


----------



## trgirl308

Merry Christmas to you and yours! Hope you have a good day. :hugs:

Merry Christmas to all the acorn ladies and their babies and babies to be. :)


----------



## kitty2385

Merry Christmas everyone :) Its nice to see this group still plodding along :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I got to go for my ultrasound today and my worse fears were confirmed. I have lost both babies:cry:. Stopping the progesterone and waiting for nature to take it's course. Worst part was that we had to take the kids with us and my oldest one knew I was pregnant and kept asking where the baby was on the screen. Just completely breaks my heart:cry:. Dh has been so amazing which is making this easier but it's still so so hard.


----------



## trgirl308

I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope 2014 brings you a rainbow baby girl. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Momma I am so sorry hun :cry: Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Sorry Momma :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Just thought I'd check in to see how everyone is doing


----------



## hakunamatata

My second acorn is here :) Pics in my journal and on FB.

How are all of you?


----------



## Mommatoboys

Congrats! He's very handsome!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Congrats! Almost 2 weeks old already :)


----------



## Andielina

HM your sweet baby boy is the cutest! :hugs:

Afm I'm in the third trimester with my acorn!!! So crazy to try and wait so long and now see the light at the end of the tunnel- this pregnancy is flying by!

I'm healthy and baby boy is healthy- I passed my glucose tests (I had to take an extra one early due to insulin resistance) and now am in full on nesting mode as I get ready for my little guy to arrive in time for Easter. :cloud9:


----------



## kitty2385

So exciting for you Andielina! I have news here too, we are officially TTC acorn #2 :) Had my implant out today so I am birth-control free! eep exciting!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fantastic news Kitty :dance: Sending you lots of baby :dust:


----------



## kitty2385

thanks missredknob! and happy (late) 6 months to baby lincoln xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Kitty!


----------



## mouse_chicky

I second that, good luck kitty! :thumbup:

Love to all my wonderful acorn ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

10dpo and got a faint line on a frer this morning so here I go again haha. Hope this one or two sticks this time:)


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats! Hope it goes well. And hope you get your girl. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats momma!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Congratulations!!! Another acorn :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay!! Congratulations Momma!! Hope this is the one or two :) Sending lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks everyone! I hope so too!


----------



## Mommatoboys

My baby with heartbeat!!! Measured 6w1d! Due date dec 2nd. Thank you for all the prayers so far things look good. I broke down when I heard the heartbeat. At first he couldn't find the baby just the yolk sac so I told him about my tilted uterus and within seconds he found the baby and heartbeat! I go back in 4 wks and he wants to due another scan then to be sure of dates.


----------



## hakunamatata

So glad it went well!


----------



## trgirl308

That's great news! Congrats! :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww sweet little bubby :cloud9: So glad to hear everything is going well Momma xx

BabyMaybe - How is gorgeous little Ellie going? xx


----------



## BabyMaybe917

She's doing good! Still needing oxygen and tube feeds. We can hopefully start breastfeeding at 34 weeks gestational age so that's coming soon. I've posted pics in my journal. :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

My healthy active baby measuring 9w6d! Heartbeat 176bpm. We all got to see it moving its arms and legs! Boys were so excited to see the baby! I couldn't be happier:cloud9:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww gorgeous little bubba :cloud9:

The boys must have been so excited :) Can't wait to find out what your having :dance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

I can't wait to find out either! All the ph strips I have taken though say boy but maybe I'll be in that 7% that it's wrong for haha. I have a boys name picked out that I love so I'm good either way...although a girl would be awesome:)


----------



## hakunamatata

Wonderful!


----------



## mouse_chicky

:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Redknob

How are you going Momma? xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> How are you going Momma? xx

I'm doing really good thank you! Started feeling the baby move a few days ago:). Less then 3 weeks till I get to go have a 3D/4D ultrasound and find out the gender hopefully! How are all you doing?


----------



## Miss Redknob

So great to hear everything is going well :) Can't wait to find out!! Got everything crossed for a :pink::pink::pink: for you xx

We are well. Lincoln is starting to walk, took his first steps at 9months 3weeks and 5days old :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Glad you guys are doing good! How awesome that your little one is starting to walk:). Just 3 days until my ultrasound. Hoping to fill the house with pink but will be happy with a healthy baby!


----------



## kitty2385

Got my fingers crossed for your pink bundle! X

Yes I'm back acorns :) I've been back and forth on if we should ttc baby 2 but we have talked A LOT and this our first month properly ttc! I'm so excited! !


----------



## hakunamatata

Eeek good luck ttc kitty!

Glad your little acorn is well momma.

Great job Lincoln!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Getting so excited for you Momma :dance:

Good luck this month Kitty xx


----------



## kitty2385

Thanks ladies. It's exciting x


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck kitty! So exciting! 

:happydance:

Can't wait to hear the results from your ultrasound momma!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well I'm having another boy haha


----------



## mouse_chicky

Congrats! Some mommas are just meant for boys. ;)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Haha yup I guess I'm one of them!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Just wanted to check in and see how all the wonderful momma's are doing:). Just 9 weeks left for me!


----------



## trgirl308

That's great! So glad your pregnancy is almost done. :)

On my end Andrew is almost 2 and the twins just hit 6 months! Crazy how fast it goes. :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Love your profile pic Momma :) Wow only 9 weeks to go how exciting :dance:

Lincoln is 14 months now and into everything :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

trgirl308 said:


> That's great! So glad your pregnancy is almost done. :)
> 
> On my end Andrew is almost 2 and the twins just hit 6 months! Crazy how fast it goes. :)

Aww your boys are so handsome! It does go by fast! My twins just turned 4 last month:(. So hard to believe.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> Love your profile pic Momma :) Wow only 9 weeks to go how exciting :dance:
> 
> Lincoln is 14 months now and into everything :)

Thank you I'm getting super excited and so are the boys. They keep asking when he's coming out haha. Hoping to keep him in the full time although I've been measuring small and I have to have an ultrasound done if no change by next appt. I think he's fine though, I just seem to have small babies.

Wow 14 months! Is he walking yet?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope he keeps cooking a bit longer for you :) Lincoln was only 6lbs, I think some of us just have small bubs :) I'm sure he is very happy in there! Keep us updates about how you are going xx

Yep walking, running you name it :haha: He started walking when he was 9months :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> Hope he keeps cooking a bit longer for you :) Lincoln was only 6lbs, I think some of us just have small bubs :) I'm sure he is very happy in there! Keep us updates about how you are going xx
> 
> Yep walking, running you name it :haha: He started walking when he was 9months :)

Sounds like he's keeping you very busy:)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep sure is :)

At the moment he is getting over Croup so I have missed so much sleep over the last week :haha:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> Yep sure is :)
> 
> At the moment he is getting over Croup so I have missed so much sleep over the last week :haha:

Aww the croup is the worse. My little ones get it several times during the winter and we usually end up in the ER once or twice for breathing treatments and steroids. Hope he's feeling better and back running around:)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh no poor bubba :( We were lucky and got to it quick and we have just finished almost 2 weeks of antibiotics :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Miss Redknob said:


> Oh no poor bubba :( We were lucky and got to it quick and we have just finished almost 2 weeks of antibiotics :)

Glad he's feeling better and hopefully doesn't come down with it again. All mine have been sick already, it's just that awful time of the year.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww poor darlings, this time of the year is horrible for colds :(

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

Yes it is but I'm hoping they won't be so sick this time around especially with me having a new baby to care for as well. I'm finally getting over a cold that I've had for over two weeks. It really took all the energy I had out of me. Other than that I'm feeling pretty great and getting very excited and nervous to meet the new little guy lol.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I remember having a cold when I was pregnant, nothing fun about that!! Hope it goes and stays away :)

I bet you are excited and nervous :) Did you have the other boys natural or CS? xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm feeling much better thank you. I'm getting so excited! We went over the weekend and bought the rest of the stuff we needed for the little guy. I had my first natural but the twins had to be taken by csection at 36 weeks. As of now everything looks great for me to have a VBAC. I really hope it stays like that too because I do not want to have another csection.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck with your vbac!! I ended up having a vbac myself. Hugs!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear you are feeling better :)

How exciting you are getting so close now :dance: I know you'll get your vbac!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks ladies I hope it all works out. Getting really excited to meet him. My poor belly feels like it's ready to pop haha. I dont know how I made it with the twins or how woman do it with three or more in there! Glad I still have a few weeks though since so much has went wrong this week with the home and van. Hopefully next week will be better!


----------



## Miss Redknob

How are you going Momma? Been thinking of you xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

I'm still pregnant haha. Really ready to have this baby but I know he needs to stay I'm a little longer. Been having a lot of lower back pain and since yesterday I've been having menstrual type cramps. Just getting very uncomfortable and on edge about every little pain wondering if this is it lol. How are you doing???


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sounds like things are moving in there :dance: I had a scan on Friday and I have 19 follicles atm, having another scan tomorrow morning :) I am going well, might be having egg collection on Wednesday instead of Friday as I am over responding and think I may not make it to Friday :) Feeling very achy and full in my overies though :dance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

That's wonderful! I don't know much about that stuff but it sounds like all good things:). 

I just had my doctor appt and updated him on how I've been feeling. He checked the position of the baby and said he had dropped and is super low in my pelvis (which if you're not a first time mom then that usually happens when labor is right around the corner) and said he would be shocked if I was still pregnant in a week or so. If I'm still pregnant by my next appt on the 20th he is going to sweep my membranes and said I should go into labor soon after! I'm so excited and freaking out a little that I could be holding my baby by the end of next week!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well my egg collection went well I got 11 eggs and 10 were mature. Overnight all 10 have fertilised and next update will be Saturday :)

That's fantastic news Momma, hope he makes an appearance soon :) xx


----------



## trgirl308

Wow, Red that is amazing! 

Congrats Momma, hope your doctor is right!


----------



## Mommatoboys

That is great! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Had the sweep done but he wasn't very optimistic about labor soon so we shall see I guess.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Really hope he comes soon for you Momma :hugs:

Well not good news for me. Got the call last Thursday from our FS and all our embryos came back abnormal, so have to do another cycle :cry: Booked in for egg collection on the 16th Feb :)


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: So sorry to hear that. Hope the next cycle works for you. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks TR xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

So sorry to hear that:( I hate that you have to wait that long.
Well I thought he was coming last night but after 7hrs things let up. Headed to my doctor appt now and hoping he says it's soon.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Went to the doctor today and he did a second more aggressive sweep which put me in so much pain I was in tears but has since went away. I'm so done with hurting and being miserable! I just want my baby in my arms but I feel like it's never going to happen.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Come on little man your mummy is waiting to meet you :)


----------



## Mommatoboys

Well today is my due date and still no baby lol. I have been trying everything but he is just not ready to come out yet. I think he heard all his brothers and may be a little scared lol.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Been thinking of you Momma, hope baby boy comes soon xxx


----------



## Mommatoboys

So I went for my doctor appt yesterday at 40+4 weeks and was ready to talk about going ahead and scheduling a repeat csection since he said two weeks ago he would not induce. Well as he walked in the room he said I would not be pregnant past Monday one way or the other which took me by surprise. He was completely shocked to even see me today since he was sure I would have the baby by now especially after two sweeps. He did another sweep and said he thinks I will be in labor soon but if not then I'm to go into the hospital Monday at 6am to start on a low dose pitocin drip. He said he didn't like to induce with a VBAC but I'm at 3cm and 70% effaced and he thinks my cervix is very favorable for the induction. I have been completely miserable for over a week with false labor and barely any sleep so I did welcome this news. I will be 41+2 at time of induction if I don't go into labor before then so I feel satisfied that I have given my body enough time. I'm just so ready to have my baby and start feeling better. Hoping and praying that I do go into labor on my own though so I can have the best chance possible for my VBAC. Maybe knowing that I will have this baby by Monday will help me to relax some and my body kick into gear.


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: how exciting :) Really hope things get moving along :dance:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Was induced and he arrived 12/8 at 3:26pm weighing 6lbs 15ozs and 21 inches. We are home now and doing well:)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Momma :happydance: Aww he is just gorgeous :hugs:

Have you picked a name?


----------



## trgirl308

He is beautiful. :) Congrats!


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thanks ladies:). His name is Declan Timothy:).


----------



## Miss Redknob

Beautiful name!! How are you both going? xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

We are doing great! It has been a huge adjustment having a newborn with three other kids though. I'm trying my best to exclusively breastfeed which is very time consuming and has made it difficult to go anywhere right now but I know it will get easier so I'm trying not to give up. Hope you and little man are doing well!


----------



## Miss Redknob

We are well :)

I couldn't imagine how hard it is to EBF and have 3 other kids running around. It was hard enough for me with just trying to get Lincoln to attach right, let along run around after more :haha:

I'm sure you are doing a fantastic job of feeding him :hugs:


----------



## Mommatoboys

Glad you guys are doing well! My little guy is almost a month old now and about 8lbs and doing pretty well but took him to the doctor today and he has an ear infection:(.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww look at that face what a cheeky little man you have :)

Poor bubba, hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## Mommatoboys

He laughed for the first time last night:)


----------



## hakunamatata

What a cutie!!

My son got his first ear infection not too long ago.


----------



## Mommatoboys

Thank you:). Aww poor guy:(. Those things are no fun. Luckily my little guy hasn't really been sick since even though the other have been sick all the time. Guess the breastmilk is helping like I hoped it would.


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hello all! Is anyone still on here? I haven't been on in a year but I'm back. :D I did a quick update in my journal.


----------



## mouse_chicky

bump, anyone around?


----------



## cnsweeney

Hey ladies ! I plan to try in September or October ! Can I join you guys ? :)


----------



## cnsweeney

Well shoot nvm this looks like last years thread haha


----------

